# Real Housewives of ORANGE COUNTY (RHoOC)



## Swanky

Fresh thread!
Previous thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/real-housewives-of-orange-county-565682.html


----------



## swags

Alright! I'll kick it off. 
I notice Vicki kind of knocked being in Wines by Wives with Tamra and then Tamra for being in business with Eddie but what does Vicki do? Goes into business with Brooks. 

She kind of is hypocritical, sorry ironic.


----------



## slyyls

Heather adjusting her hair in the preview was so unprofessional.   One should never adjust their hair or clothes when on camera, unless it's written in the script; which I doubt this was.
Heather is a one line actress, at most.


----------



## Cherrasaki

ROCKHOLLOW said:


> That makes me feel bad for her, I don't think she's in Tamra's legue, and now with Vicki back in the mix. Gretchen might have some things, but it isn't brains.
> That's why the girls were so mean to her in the beginning.
> But trying to play with Tamra - she'll lose.
> Too bad she didn't mend her fence with Alexis, so she'd have someone on the show. Lydia don't like her.
> 
> Heather can be quire uppity sometimes.
> *Tamra sure seems to be smitten with her, I guess hoping some her poshness will rub off on her.*
> I wonder which of those two would win in a cat fight?



Did Tamra and Heather know each other before Heather was added to the show? If not then Tamara sure didn't waste any time latching onto her.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

slyyls said:


> Heather adjusting her hair in the preview was so unprofessional.   One should never adjust their hair or clothes when on camera, unless it's written in the script; which I doubt this was.
> Heather is a one line actress, at most.




I noticed that, too - no good.


----------



## rockhollow

Cherrasaki said:


> Did Tamra and Heather know each other before Heather was added to the show? If not then Tamara sure didn't waste any time latching onto her.


 
no, remember the season when Heather first joined, Tammie was her 'supposed' relator, and Terry and Heather were looking at bare land to build a house on. I don't think it was the one where their house is now, maybe it the one we just saw Terry and Heather looking at this week. 
Anyone know that?

And yes, Tamara sure hooked onto Heather fast.


----------



## rockhollow

thanks sarahloveslouis for posting the clip of the show that Heather is in on the old thread. I'd never heard of it before Heather started talking it up. Was is already on for a season? and now it's cancelled?


----------



## susieserb

Where did I see that blond actress (pregnant chic) in Malibu Country's clipp.  It's driving me crazy??


----------



## buzzytoes

Why why whyyyyyyyyyyyy does Gretchen think she can sing?? Jeez that'd be like me trying to record something. Yeah I can carry a tune but that's about it! It makes me almost want to vomit to think of her and Slade together. They both just seem so fake!


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

susieserb said:


> Where did I see that blond actress (pregnant chic) in Malibu Country's clipp.  It's driving me crazy??



Try imdb-it's Sara Rue- she's been in a bit of stuff!


----------



## rockhollow

buzzytoes said:


> Why why whyyyyyyyyyyyy does Gretchen think she can sing?? Jeez that'd be like me trying to record something. Yeah I can carry a tune but that's about it! It makes me almost want to vomit to think of her and Slade together. They both just seem so fake!



I was surprised they let us hear it without the auto tune and all those other things they can do in a recording studio. Anyone can sound good with enough tweaking in the studio.

What about her comment about Slade just loving her singing and was really pushing her to get back into it - yeah, yeah, I sure Slade just lives for the moment to hear her sing!

Boy these ladies sure plug everything they can think of for this show.
Who do you all think has done it the best - Bethenny? Nene?


----------



## zaara10

Does anyone else feel like Lydia's trying too hard to fit in? Like she's trying to get Vicki to like her by jumping on the anti-slade & Gretchen train as well as telling Vicki she shouldn't invite Lori to her party. Idk... I don't think I like her very much anymore. She's getting on my nerves playing up her "God given quirky silly personality" (or however she had phrased it in her bible group). 

And how hilarious is it that slade had no idea that was Gretchen "singing" on his radio show? Lmao! He's used to the "raw" ish. Haha!


----------



## limom

Are Slade and Gretchen getting a spin-off too?
The scene at the studio was cringe-worthy, between the bad song and the fake crying. No thank you.
And if calling someone Tupperware face makes them the devil, they are all doomed.
Next epi will be a lot of fast forwarding for me. It is way too cheesy at this point.


----------



## DivineMissM

swags said:


> Alright! I'll kick it off.
> I notice Vicki kind of knocked being in Wines by Wives with Tamra and then Tamra for being in business with Eddie but what does Vicki do? Goes into business with Brooks.
> 
> She kind of is hypocritical, sorry ironic.



Vicki's middle name is Hypocrite.



susieserb said:


> Where did I see that blond actress (pregnant chic) in Malibu Country's clipp.  It's driving me crazy??



It's Sarah Rue.  She usually has red hair.  She was in Rules of Engagement most recently (I think).  She was their surrogate.



limom said:


> Are Slade and Gretchen getting a spin-off too?
> The scene at the studio was cringe-worthy, between the bad song and the fake crying. No thank you.
> And if calling someone Tupperware face makes them the devil, they are all doomed.
> Next epi will be a lot of fast forwarding for me. It is way too cheesy at this point.



I hope not.  Who would even watch?  Gretchen and Slade are from fan favorites, right?


----------



## MAGJES

rockhollow said:


> thanks sarahloveslouis for posting the clip of the show that Heather is in on the old thread. I'd never heard of it before Heather started talking it up. Was is already on for a season? and now it's cancelled?



It came on TV last fall on Friday nights. It was OK - the son role was irritating though.




susieserb said:


> Where did I see that blond actress (pregnant chic) in Malibu Country's clipp.  It's driving me crazy??



Years ago she was in a sitcom with Andy Dick, Sherri Shepherd and also Julia Robert's brother called Less Than Perfect.  She was larger than she is now.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

rockhollow said:


> thanks sarahloveslouis for posting the clip of the show that Heather is in on the old thread. I'd never heard of it before Heather started talking it up. Was is already on for a season? and now it's cancelled?


 
You're welcome! I never saw it myself... had to Google!


----------



## lulilu

Slade and Gretchen are slimey, plastic, fake and disgusting.  They deserve each other.


----------



## Pinkcooper

I'm going on a rampage here but I can't stand the way Gretchen laughs or when slade made it seem like he got her a rolls Royce when in reality she's paying for the lease herself, he just picked the car. I could've done that for you! Why are you sitting at the dinner table acting like he proposed or did something astonishing.


----------



## rockhollow

Pinkcooper said:


> I'm going on a rampage here but I can't stand the way Gretchen laughs or when slade made it seem like he got her a rolls Royce when in reality she's paying for the lease herself, he just picked the car. I could've done that for you! Why are you sitting at the dinner table acting like he proposed or did something astonishing.



I liked your rampage.


----------



## Pinkcooper

rockhollow said:


> I liked your rampage.



 I'm having a bad day! It was better to take my aggression out in this thread than on my credit card.


----------



## DivineMissM

Pinkcooper said:


> I'm going on a rampage here but I can't stand the way Gretchen laughs or when slade made it seem like he got her a rolls Royce when in reality she's paying for the lease herself, he just picked the car. I could've done that for you! Why are you sitting at the dinner table acting like he proposed or did something astonishing.



Yes!  So true.  They are so unbearable.


----------



## Petrova

Pinkcooper said:


> I'm going on a rampage here but I can't stand the way Gretchen laughs or when slade made it seem like he got her a rolls Royce when in reality she's paying for the lease herself, he just picked the car. I could've done that for you! Why are you sitting at the dinner table acting like he proposed or did something astonishing.





lulilu said:


> Slade and Gretchen are slimey, plastic, fake and disgusting.  They deserve each other.




*Agree completely!  Sorry, but I feel it necessary to mention Gretchen's duck lips again.  She looks awful!!  Alexis is by far the most attractve on the show.*


----------



## rockhollow

Sadly, as the seasons of these shows go on, the women just keep looking worst. It seems to be a formula for the reality show - try to keep looking younger, get more and more PS to try and look that way. And that it fails - you can't recapture your youth through PS! If anything the opposite happens.
Most of the ladies didn't look half bad when they started on the show, but now....


----------



## susieserb

It's Sarah Rue. She usually has red hair. She was in Rules of Engagement most recently (I think). She was their surrogate.

*MAGJES *

THAT'S IT!!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Pinkcooper said:


> I'm going on a rampage here but I can't stand the way Gretchen laughs or when slade made it seem like he got her a rolls Royce when in reality she's paying for the lease herself, he just picked the car. I could've done that for you! Why are you sitting at the dinner table acting like he proposed or did something astonishing.



Rampage away girlfriend!!

I can't get over how stupid Eddie is. My fiancé is so involved in our wedding planning and if someone old me I had to do it on my own ... NEXT.


----------



## Pinkcooper

legaldiva said:


> Rampage away girlfriend!!
> 
> I can't get over how stupid Eddie is. My fiancé is so involved in our wedding planning and if someone old me I had to do it on my own ... NEXT.


I would be so insulted and take that as him not wanting to Marry me!


----------



## KathyB

slyyls said:


> Heather adjusting her hair in the preview was so unprofessional.   One should never adjust their hair or clothes when on camera, unless it's written in the script; which I doubt this was.
> Heather is a one line actress, at most.



I didn't see that.  When did it happen?


----------



## AECornell

Bring on the water works, Gretchen is proposing to Slade... ha. Just kidding. Nothing sweet about that one, it's all for publicity and attention.


----------



## AECornell

I'd like to know why in an almost 16k square foot house, you can't find room to put a 5th bedroom in.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Didn't even sound like Gretchen singing!  Amazing what they can do now a days. I bet they could fix my voice up while I sing and eat chips laying in my bed rolling around and make me sound like mariah Carey.


----------



## needloub

I hope _Bravo_ does NOT giving her a wedding special as well


----------



## mzkyie

I'm tired of Gretchen's proposal already.


----------



## AECornell

Who rides in limos still? They're so passe. Especially for one person.


----------



## needloub

AECornell said:


> Who rides in limos still? They're so passe. Especially for one person.



:shame:


----------



## AECornell

How much do you want to bet Gretchen and Slade cooked up this thing together?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Who rides in limos still? They're so passe. Especially for one person.



The cheesy OC housewives. Why can't they ride in a nice sedan or SUV, with mounted cameras. 

The back of Gretchen's head looks like a dry birds nest.

Cupcakes at the opening of a fitness center?  Real smart


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> The cheesy OC housewives. Why can't they ride in a nice sedan or SUV, with mounted cameras.
> 
> *The back of Gretchen's head looks like a dry birds nest*.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki insist on wearing low cut tops/dresses made of ill fitting fabric to show off them saggy tits!


----------



## sasha671

OMG! Vicky in that white dress. Horror!. I wish I could unsee that


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> OMG! Vicky in that white dress. Horror!. I wish I could unsee that



It's just awful. It's stretching for dear life even with the spanx, that can be seen


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cutie said:


> It's just awful. It's stretching for dear life even with the spanx, that can be seen



Its like she doesnt look at the mirror. She has the money. There are so many gorg styles that are more appropriate. Her body is not awful.  Its ironic Heather has great figure and is the most covered up of all of them


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> It's just awful. It's stretching for dear life even with the spanx, that can be seen


I die


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grethen is stupid!

What woman in their right mind wears their new engagement ring and the engagement ring of her deceased fiancé???

Wonder if Slade got a real deal diamond or a CZ..

I think it's a requirement when you go on WWHL, you just have an ombré super orange faux tan. Her hands are white and palms orange/brown.


----------



## DivineMissM

Didn't see the episode, but I'm watching WWHL.  Gretchen looks like a washed up beauty queen.  What in the sweet hell is she wearing and what did she do to her face?!  And that laugh.  ah-he-he.  ah-he-he.  ah-he-he.  Make it stop.


----------



## zaara10

They all irritate the ish outta me! And Vicki's usually at the top of the list. 

Slade's brother was pretty creepy looking, lol. 
Smart move on Gretchen's part though, not inviting the other oc gals to the engagement party. They would've just hated on them the whole time. Like we do  
And who is Ryan throwing out of the house?


----------



## PJ86

I just tuned into WWHL after DivineMissM said..... and yep, can confirm Gretchen is a blooming orange.  Even Andy looks tan, not orange next to her.  

The right side of her cheek looks really swollen. The area where her hair is hiding.


----------



## grace04

DivineMissM said:


> Didn't see the episode, but I'm watching WWHL.  Gretchen looks like a washed up beauty queen.  What in the sweet hell is she wearing and what did she do to her face?! * And that laugh.  ah-he-he.  ah-he-he.  ah-he-he.  Make it stop.*



Exactly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> They all irritate the ish outta me! And Vicki's usually at the top of the list.
> 
> Slade's brother was pretty creepy looking, lol.
> Smart move on Gretchen's part though, not inviting the other oc gals to the engagement party. They would've just hated on them the whole time. Like we do
> And who is Ryan throwing out of the house?



Here is my take on the engagement party, just going off of how Bravo sets up (and pays for) these parties:  I think Gretchen paid for it and therefore, she wasn't bound by the contract to invite the other cast members. 

Look at Vickie's party, she invited Gretchen and last week she hated her. That party looked like it was a bravo paid production.  Then we see the regular old crap talking and argument start up, in true bravo party fashion.

Looks like Ryan was throwing out Vickie's brother or Slade


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> They all irritate the ish outta me! And Vicki's usually at the top of the list.
> 
> Slade's brother was pretty creepy looking, lol.
> Smart move on Gretchen's part though, not inviting the other oc gals to the engagement party. They would've just hated on them the whole time. Like we do
> *And who is Ryan throwing out of the house?*



I would like to know this as well.  I understand he wants to protect his family, but he shouldn't be throwing anyone out of a house he doesn't own.  He might think he is the "man of the house," but that title belongs to Vicki lol!


----------



## Jbb924

Maybe it's just me but I can't stand Ryan. He always acts like such a jerk. If you want to lay down laws, throw people out, ban people from coming over etc get your own place. When I lived at home even when I payed rent, I didn't make the rules, I played by them. I get that Brooks is a creep, but they should respect Vicki and her decisions. She made the money it's her house and most all she is the mother, where I come from that warrants respect.


----------



## LemonDrop

Ohhhhh where to begin with this show.    I could post smilies all night.    The only thing I want to add that hasn't been said is that I feel sorry for Gretchen in a way.  She seems soooo desperate. They all do really.  But, when I was watching her talk on tonights episode her face above her lips and cheeks do not move.  It is so odd.  Her face is like a wall with words coming out.  So desperate to cling to youth and men.


----------



## Goldfox

I will never admit this again, but I shed a tear for Slade - even before he cried himself... Let's just leave it at "they deserve eachother" Third time's the charm, and he's finally there! Gretchen too! It's quite cute how they've both been married, divorced, engaged, single, and now engaged again. If they're not meant to be, who is?:giggles:


----------



## swags

Jbb924 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I can't stand Ryan. He always acts like such a jerk. If you want to lay down laws, throw people out, ban people from coming over etc get your own place. When I lived at home even when I payed rent, I didn't make the rules, I played by them. I get that Brooks is a creep, but they should respect Vicki and her decisions. She made the money it's her house and most all she is the mother, where I come from that warrants respect.


 
I thought he was kind of rude to Vicki before the party. I think they should get their own place and if Briana wants to spend time with Vicki when he is away, she could do that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Goldfox said:


> I will never admit this again, but I shed a tear for Slade - even before he cried himself... Let's just leave it at "they deserve eachother" Third time's the charm, and he's finally there! Gretchen too! It's quite cute how they've both been married, divorced, engaged, single, and now engaged again. If they're not meant to be, who is?:giggles:


 

    LOL


----------



## ShoreGrl

Even with auto-tune Gretchen sounds like crap. If they ever need someone to do vocals for dying cats, hire her.


----------



## Swanky

Not all homes are built w/ the ability to add on and still maintain aesthetics.  
I'm shocked their 16k sq ft home doesn't already have a 5th.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not all homes are built w/ the ability to add on and still maintain aesthetics.
> I'm shocked their 16k sq ft home doesn't already have a 5th.



I think the problem was that they didn't have all the bedrooms upstairs and they wanted everyone's bedroom to be on the same floor


----------



## Swanky




----------



## pursegrl12

Surely they have a game room or office upstairs to convert to a 5th bedroom


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure they're ready to move.  We move a lot.  I could add-on, renovate, etc. . .  but sometimes a move is wanted. 
They needed to keep the explanation simple for the kids.


----------



## DivineMissM

ShoreGrl said:


> Even with auto-tune Gretchen sounds like crap. If they ever need someone to do vocals for dying cats, hire her.



For sure.  It was painful to listen to.   And such a cheesy song too.  When she was asked about it on WWHL, her reaction was priceless.  Such a phoney!



pursegrl12 said:


> Surely they have a game room or office upstairs to convert to a 5th bedroom



Yeah, but I'm sure Heather wants a huge master suite.  I know I would!  I also like the idea of all the bedrooms on the same level.  Most of the newer homes around here have the master on the main level and I hate that.  We still have young kids though, I guess if they were teenagers it would be nice.


----------



## guccimamma

i'm getting to the point with my kids where i would build an entire separate home on the property...


----------



## Swanky




----------



## legaldiva

Slade is such a lowlife for constantly publicly ridiculing Vicki for her looks.


----------



## limom

legaldiva said:


> Slade is such a lowlife for constantly publicly ridiculing Vicki for her looks.



I know right. Thank god for the VCR. They are dreadful.
Gretchen was jonesing On WWHL.
She was begging AC to be the couple he marries on the show.
Fortunately, I don't get the idea that he is a fan.


----------



## Swanky

I am not comfortable with anyone making digs at people's looks.  Not everyone wins a genetic lottery, pick on folks for things they can change. . .  like her attitude.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I am not comfortable with anyone making digs at people's looks.  Not everyone wins a genetic lottery, pick on folks for things they can change. . .  like her attitude.



Especially in Vicky's case, she keeps on  having PS to please her haters.
She is a mess.


----------



## cjy

legaldiva said:


> Slade is such a lowlife for constantly publicly ridiculing Vicki for her looks.


 That is so low. No man should ever do that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When bravo replayed 1st season episodes, Vickie looked MUCH better than now.  People go overboard with cosmetic surgery.


----------



## rockhollow

AECornell said:


> I'd like to know why in an almost 16k square foot house, you can't find room to put a 5th bedroom in.



I also thought that was such a lame excuse for why they have to move and build another house. I also didn't believe Terry and his 'I'll work less' statement either.


----------



## rockhollow

LemonDrop said:


> Ohhhhh where to begin with this show.    I could post smilies all night.    The only thing I want to add that hasn't been said is that I feel sorry for Gretchen in a way.  She seems soooo desperate. They all do really.  But, when I was watching her talk on tonights episode her face above her lips and cheeks do not move.  It is so odd.  Her face is like a wall with words coming out.  So desperate to cling to youth and men.



I'm agreeing with all.
You guys are just killing me here. The comments on this episode are hard and fast, and I'm just loving it - the show would truly be nothing without this chat.


----------



## zaara10

No one else finds Lydia annoying at this point? I'm over her. She's trying way too hard to fit in. Ok so Slade's an *** & jokingly said he'll nickname u "cheeseburger." The end, get over it. He could've said worse! And I'm sorry, but you honestly could use a cheeseburger!  and now I want one too!!! Lol


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> No one else finds Lydia annoying at this point? I'm over her. She's trying way too hard to fit in. Ok so Slade's an *** & jokingly said he'll nickname u "cheeseburger." The end, get over it. He could've said worse! And I'm sorry, but you honestly could use a cheeseburger!  and now I want one too!!! Lol



And besides, have a cheeseburger isn't really in the same catagory as the terrible things he says about Vicki, so they shouldn't really be compared. Vicki has good reason to dislike Slade.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Gretchen is looking worse with every episode that airs.  She needs to stop whatever she's doing to her face she looks terrible.  The makeup looks bad too, that nude/neutral lipstick she's been wearing isn't flattering.  The hair, the styling, the oompa loompa tan. Not so good.


----------



## Nahreen

Jbb924 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I can't stand Ryan. He always acts like such a jerk. If you want to lay down laws, throw people out, ban people from coming over etc get your own place. When I lived at home even when I payed rent, I didn't make the rules, I played by them. I get that Brooks is a creep, but they should respect Vicki and her decisions. She made the money it's her house and most all she is the mother, where I come from that warrants respect.



Sure it is Vickis house but Briana did not force Vicki to keep Brooks out all she said was that she'd move out if Vicki brought Brooks home. Vicki wants to keep Briana living there and as long as she does that, Brooks won't be able to move in. 

It will be interesting to see who Ryan gets in a fight with. I suppose he can't stand the bul**** that is going on in this show, esp. considering he's in the army and probably have seen horrible "real life" things happening to people in war countrys.


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> When bravo replayed 1st season episodes, Vickie looked MUCH better than now.  People go overboard with cosmetic surgery.



Agree about the plastic surgery but Vicki is also a number of years older now than when season 1 aired.


----------



## Nahreen

cjy said:


> That is so low. No man should ever do that.



Perhaps that is so but Vicki is not innocent in all this. She has ridiculed Slade as a parent. I think that most parents don't like to get critisised for their paranting. She also attacked Gretchen and said she was a gold digger and cheated on Jeff when Gretchen came on the show. The problem is that they apologise, make up, become friends but the minute something happens, old wrongs done so easily surfaces again and they start fighting again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think if Ryan wants to be the man of the house, he should get his own house simple as that. He reminds me of a controlling person with a short fuse.


----------



## horse17

Vicki does look better in  prior episodes...i think its her hair..?...looks like they were shooting in a lot of humidity........

Brooks should never  bring up brianna as the wedge in their relationship...Brooks is a loser and brianna knows it....if he wants to pursue vicki for real, he should man up, and insist on getting a hotel room when he is in town...for now....

I do think briannas husband is out of control with his demands as well....but he is family now and its up to brianna to reign him in a little....Im sure vicki sees this but she does not want to lose her daughter.........


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> I do think briannas husband is out of control with his demands as well....but he is family now and its up to brianna to reign him in a little....Im sure vicki sees this but she does not want to lose her daughter.........



Brianna grew up with uber controlling Vicki, she went with a familiar dynamic, imo.
As far as Ryan, he sounds like a time bomb waiting to explode....
Vicky and Brianna are walking on egg shells.
Not cool.
And  Brianna comes accross as an entitled woman at times, but hey she lives behind the gates.


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> Brianna grew up with uber controlling Vicki, she went with a familiar dynamic, imo.
> As far as Ryan, he sounds like a time bomb waiting to explode....
> Vicky and Brianna are walking on egg shells.
> Not cool.
> And  Brianna comes accross as an entitled woman at times, but hey she lives behind the gates.


I also think brianna has seen enough of her mothers antics,  and poor choices with men etc.......poor choices meaning treating her ex badly...etc...it has to be tough living with ryan....eeek.....


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> I also think brianna has seen enough of her mothers antics,  and poor choices with men etc.......poor choices meaning treating her ex badly...etc...it has to be tough living with ryan....eeek.....



You are right, Vicky and Donn were having so much dysfunctions as well.
Between the cheating and the drinking, she had it tough.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> You are right, Vicky and Donn were having so much dysfunctions as well.
> Between the cheating and the drinking, she had it tough.


I think Briana and Ryan need to move out right now!  This is not the atmosphere for them.  You could tell Ryan was getting pissed at Vicki, he was exhausted and wanted quiet time with his family.  Not some insane party with people he can't stand and camera crews and Vicki putting him to work (take out the trash etc....)


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I don't think Ryan likes Vicki. Remember Bree kept him secret from Vicki until they were married. She must have known their personalities would clash, they are both very controlling.
And it seems to more they are together, the more conflict there is.

I think Ryan treats Vicki with lots of disrespect, and I don't like that. He's living in her home.
Bree might like his controlling way after being raised by super control freak Vicki and that's her choice.


----------



## zaara10

I think Briana & Ryan realize how advantageous it is for them to be living @ her moms. Financially it's definitely helpful, but also w/ Ryan away, Briana has help w/ her baby from her mom in a big comfortable home.
Sometimes when my dh goes out of town for work, I've either taken my babies to go stay at my mom's, or she's come to my house to stay w/ me. It helps!!! 
But I think Briana is playing on her mom's emotions a bit. She knows her mom will ultimately choose her grandson over brooks, so she won't need to move out. 
Brooks is full of it. If he really wanted to be w/ Vicki, he'd leave her kids out of it & get an apt or something for himself & his woman.


----------



## Belle49

So the finale is gonna be with everyone ganging up on Gretchen lol


----------



## sasha671

Nahreen said:


> Sure it is Vickis house but Briana did not force Vicki to keep Brooks out all she said was that she'd move out if Vicki brought Brooks home. Vicki wants to keep Briana living there and as long as she does that, Brooks won't be able to move in.
> 
> It will be interesting to see who Ryan gets in a fight with. I suppose he can't stand the bul**** that is going on in this show, esp. considering he's in the army and probably have seen horrible "real life" things happening to people in war countrys.



Ryan was fighting with Lidya's mom. Its shown in previews.


----------



## limom

sasha671 said:


> Ryan was fighting with Lidya's mom. Its shown in previews.


Why?
Did she try to sprinkle fairy dust over his uptight self?


----------



## sasha671

limom said:


> Why?
> Did she try to sprinkle fairy dust over his uptight self?



I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg


----------



## ShoreGrl

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg



WOW. Ryan's behavior is SO out of line. He flew off the handle for no reason. Putting your feet on the furniture is not a reason to get that angry. Both Lydia and her mother seem calm and collected and Ryan is raging.  The way Brianna defended him scares me.  Abused women make excuses and defend their abusers. After watching this it makes me wonder how Ryan treats her.


----------



## zippie

Just saw the preview of Ryan flipping out on Lydia's mom.  WHAT AN A-HOLE!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I winder if Ryan suffers from PTSD, since he's had his share of Middle East tours


----------



## sasha671

I just think he doesnt care about fame/Bravo and all that comes with it. He was annoyed (coming home for a quiet weekend and having to deal with Vicky screeching and Bravo cameras) and took it out on the 1st person who was there at the WRONG moment


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I winder if Ryan suffers from PTSD, since he's had his share of Middle East tours



Yep, he was mighty aggressive on that clip.
Hope he deals with his anger before it gets out of hand.


----------



## tomz_grl

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg


 
Wow! I mean...I don't know what to say about that!


----------



## cjy

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg


 Oh HELL NO is he for real??


----------



## Nahreen

ShoreGrl said:


> WOW. Ryan's behavior is SO out of line. He flew off the handle for no reason. Putting your feet on the furniture is not a reason to get that angry. Both Lydia and her mother seem calm and collected and Ryan is raging.  The way Brianna defended him scares me.  Abused women make excuses and defend their abusers. After watching this it makes me wonder how Ryan treats her.



As I said earlier, he's in the army and must have seen horrible things occuring in a war zone. He's on his way to go back to that. I can't imagine the pressure he is under, leaving his wife and baby not knowing if he'll come back alive and healthy. I'm sure all the crap that is going on in RHOC must seem ridiculous to him. Lydias mum is not the most down to earth sensible person either, who knows what went on to cause him throwing her out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He's a marine, out of all the branches marines have the highest number of servicemembers with PTSD. IMO, marines are from a different breed.  

Like I said, if he wanted a quiet home and the ability to run it as he sees fit: he needs to get his own!  Period.


----------



## Cherrasaki

He most likely views himself as the man of the house and got angry because of her attitude (if any) when he confronted her about her feet being on the couch, so he flipped.  It seems to me like it's an ego thing.  Because even though he lives in Vicki's house he still expects to be treated like it's his own. I don't understand though why he would even bother with trivial things like asking a guest to remove their feet from the couch. But he did overact and was overly aggressive about it.  Brianna defended him but she was probably also mortified by his behavior.  Vicki was just like a deer caught in the headlights.  She probably wanted to say something to him but didn't want the situation to escalate any further.  It seems as if Vicki is intimated or even afraid of him.


----------



## PinkDoll85

zaara10 said:


> No one else finds Lydia annoying at this point? I'm over her. She's trying way too hard to fit in. Ok so Slade's an *** & jokingly said he'll nickname u "cheeseburger." The end, get over it. He could've said worse! And I'm sorry, but you honestly could use a cheeseburger!  and now I want one too!!! Lol



I don't think she's annoying but I think it's pretty obvious she never liked Slade and would have used anything he said to attack him. Since Slade is a absolute tool I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Ryan = 

Sure, it's bad manners to put your feet on other people's furnishings - but let's be honest here, those aren't HIS furnishings to defend!

Way over the line IMO


----------



## sasha671

PinkDoll85 said:


> I don't think she's annoying but I think it's pretty obvious she never liked Slade and would have used anything he said to attack him. Since Slade is a absolute tool I don't see a problem with it.



I cant stand Lidia and her pothead Mom. She has no storyline so she keeps bringing up this cheeseburger "story". It was a joke. No big deal. She is giving it more attention because its mentioned every 5 minutes in the past 4 episodes now. I dont believe Slade meant it as an insult.


----------



## Swanky

Slade's comment about the cheeseburger was inappropriate, just as it would have been if he'd said to an overweight girl "you need to have less cheeseburgers."  There's a double standard w/ weight, people think if you're thin it's ok to poke.
Don't forget the editing, they can edit it to make it look like she says it over and over again.


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> He's a marine, out of all the branches marines have the highest number of servicemembers with PTSD. IMO, marines are from a different breed.
> 
> Like I said, if he wanted a quiet home and the ability to run it as he sees fit: he needs to get his own!  Period.



^^ This!     He needs to get his own house; although I'm not sure Brianna will move into it with him.

She married him in haste, and is likely repenting in leisure.


----------



## slyyls

Lydia's mother looks pretty clean, and I'm sure her shoes weren't caked in mud; but she may have left a bit of fairy dust on the furniture.

     Most people lay down on their sofa's, and even tuck their feet up sometimes. Upholstery fabric is pretty resilient, that's why it's used for upholstery.   When his kid starts crawling, and later walking, will he be allowed up on the sofa?  It will be years before his feet will be hanging over the edge.   And what about the dogs?   Are they allowed on the sofa?  
I don't have a good feeling about Ryan.


----------



## GoGlam

Agree with all posters about Ryan.  When the conversation started on camera with Ryan, Vicky and Lydia's mom, he made a head gesture and cocked his head like he wanted to hit her.  Way too much anger, Marine or not.  He is out of line on so many accounts and treats Vicky as if she's a long-lost relative who has overstayed her welcome (in her own home!!)!


----------



## limom

Cherrasaki said:


> He most likely views himself as the man of the house and got angry because of her attitude (if any) when he confronted her about her feet being on the couch, so he flipped.  It seems to me like it's an ego thing.  .



I am sorry but homeboy did not pay for this couch. He needs to chill big time.
Nobody forced him to move in with Vicky or appear on camera.


----------



## zaara10

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg



Wtf? Of all ppl to get into a fight w/, Lydia's mom??! Crazy. He definitely has anger issues stemming from his marine duties. I mean, he's telling Vicki, "I was defending your house." From dirty feet? Calm down! You're not on duty right now. Then demanding V not hug Lydia's mom? Did u see how quickly V took her hands off of her? Wow. 
And I'm sorry, but what kind of man is Lydia's husband? If some guy was disrespecting my mom, calling her a ***** & saying he'll throw her *** out, you best believe my dh would speak up & defend her.
So Lydia, is V guilty by association the way u made Gretchen out to be bc of Slade's cheeseburger joke? I doubt it. She probably wants Vicki as an ally.


----------



## junqueprincess

guccimamma said:


> i'm getting to the point with my kids where i would build an entire separate home on the property...



When you find the builder for this community, please send me the info- I would love that! Can my dh live there too!


----------



## Pinkcooper

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Slade's comment about the cheeseburger was inappropriate, just as it would have been if he'd said to an overweight girl "you need to have less cheeseburgers."  There's a double standard w/ weight, people think if you're thin it's ok to poke.
> Don't forget the editing, they can edit it to make it look like she says it over and over again.



I agree! People always say I'm too skinny and it annoys me. Why does it matter as long as I'm healthy. It's always the random people that aren't close to me that feel the need to judge my appearance.


----------



## horse17

omg..just watched the Ryan fight.....not good....I feel bad for vicki at this point....obvious he has many isues.....quite scary.....


slades comment to lydia:..he is just a big mouth, busy body, a$$hole.....what boyfriend, and/or husband makes comments about your friends??????


----------



## Jbb924

There is no excuse for Ryan's behavior. He was in that woman's face cursing and yelling. It's totally unacceptable. Briana defending him is disgusting to me. Poor Vicki stuck in the middle. Regardless of he has PTSD or not no one is helping him by ignoring his bad behavior. I agree that Doug or Vicki's brother should have stepped in. If any man talked to my mom like that I would be livid. Sure this show is ridulous and coming from the military I'm sure he has seen a lot, but he needs to get out and get some help. I hope Briana or someone steps in before little Troy learns this from his daddy.


----------



## guccimamma

where is don when you need him?


----------



## guccimamma

junqueprincess said:


> When you find the builder for this community, please send me the info- I would love that! Can my dh live there too!



it would be a great idea for a community, wouldn't it?  1 lot, 2 homes... and a kitchen in between.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> where is don when you need him?


who knows what really went on behind closed doors..but Don seemed to come across as a good guy.... even Brianna was very fond of him.....


----------



## grace04

I don't care how many times Ryan has been to Afghanistan or what his military background is.  A young man does not speak that way to a woman, especially one who is old enough to be his mother.  I would be the first person to be cringing at anyone putting their feet on my furniture, but if my son-in-law behaved like that to my guest, especially a woman, I would promptly tell him to leave.  Vickie and Brianna are totally cowed by this guy, and there's something really wrong with that.


----------



## sgj99

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg



wow!  Ryan is so out of line, his anger is scary.

if someone is a guest in your home and the do something you'd rather they didn't do, i.e., put their feet up on the couch, i think as a gracious host you let it pass unless it's something major.  as the host of a party it's your job to make everyone feel welcome and comfortable.  if you have issues with your furniture then make the party an outside only party.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Wtf? Of all ppl to get into a fight w/, Lydia's mom??! Crazy. He definitely has anger issues stemming from his marine duties. I mean, he's telling Vicki, "I was defending your house." From dirty feet? Calm down! You're not on duty right now.* Then demanding V not hug Lydia's mom? Did u see how quickly V took her hands off of her? Wow. *
> And I'm sorry, but what kind of man is Lydia's husband? If some guy was disrespecting my mom, calling her a ***** & saying he'll throw her *** out, you best believe my dh would speak up & defend her.
> So Lydia, is V guilty by association the way u made Gretchen out to be bc of Slade's cheeseburger joke? I doubt it. She probably wants Vicki as an ally.



i noticed that too!


----------



## needloub

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg



Ryan's behavior is so out-of-line and downright rude.  Defending Vicki's furniture?   Suffering from PTSD...I don't think so...he just suffers from rude behavior.  Briana defending him makes her look just as bad.  Wow...he sure runs that house.  Maybe Vicki needs to bring Brooks over so she can get the both of them out lol!


----------



## Bentley1

That guy is scary. And he wouldn't let it go even though no one was really arguing with him.  They were just trying to figure out what's going on and he just continued to escalate. Psycho!

And paying $1000 rent does NOT make you the owner/man of someone else's multi million dollar home.  Kid has problems.

Briana is defending him b/c she's scared of him and knows what he's capable of.  She did NOT want that rage turned against her, which is what abusive people like him do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> who knows what really went on behind closed doors..but Don seemed to come across as a good guy.... even Brianna was very fond of him.....



Michael too. I read an interview where Brianna basically said that aside from the stuff that has come out about Vickie and Donn's marriage, he was and continued to be a great father to them. 

Many people are awful spouses, but wonderful fathers.


----------



## horse17

:1]Michael too. I read an interview where Brianna basically said that aside from the stuff that has come out about Vickie and Donn's marriage, he was and continued to be a great father to them  
Many people are awful spouses, but wonderful fathers.


too bad vick and don split..seems like they renewed their vows not too long ago, and they were both really into it.....not sure how many men can put up with her controlling ways though......

....maybe Brooks can put up with it,...to get a little fame and a nice roof over his head...


----------



## horse17

So, does anyone believe Laurie's story about Brooks?..


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> So, does anyone believe Laurie's story about Brooks?..



I do, maybe not the exact details. But I think he was seeing someone else.  He got nervous and jittery when Vicki asked about it


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I do, maybe not the exact details. But I think he was seeing someone else.  He got nervous and jittery when Vicki asked about it


right, but didnt Laurie imply that he slept with a much, much younger woman??..more like someone her daughters age?


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with many here, Ryan was really flipping out. And continued to get more and more angry, and scary.
Everyone looked shocked!
I would have packed up my family really quick and left.
I didn't like the way that Ryan was treating Vicki before, but this is totally over the top. I hope that Vicki's brother will step in and say something.
No matter how much I wanted my daughter and grandson in my home, I'd be bouncing that Ryan out - and fast.


----------



## rockhollow

horse17 said:


> So, does anyone believe Laurie's story about Brooks?..


 
I think Brooks was a player before Vicki, during Vicki and will continue after Vicki.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> right, but didnt Laurie imply that he slept with a much, much younger woman??..more like someone her daughters age?



Yes,I just don't know if I believe all details. I see him laying his cheesy lines on some young chick, though. 

And since he doesn't seem to have his own money, I wonder if he used Vickie's money on these women!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes,I just don't know if I believe all details. I see him laying his cheesy lines on some young chick, though.
> 
> And since he doesn't seem to have his own money, I wonder if he used Vickie's money on these women!


I agree....I can see him spitting out cheesy lines to anyone that will listen.....

.what does he do for a living??...does he even have a job??


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I agree....I can see him spitting out cheesy lines to anyone that will listen.....
> 
> .what does he do for a living??...does he even have a job??



He didn't have a job!  Wait, yes he did, telling Vickie exactly what she wanted to hear. I truly believe that Vickie was his sugarmomma. 

Allegedly, she wrote a letter to the judge and paid some of his back due child support. Then he recently admitted to selling his share of their business to pay more child support.


----------



## mzkyie

I find that Brooks is a huge step down from Don. I think Don was a great guy but Vickie didn't pay much attention to him. He seemed like a good laid back kind of guy.


----------



## horse17

He didn't have a job!  Wait, yes he did, telling Vickie exactly what she wanted to hear. I truly believe that Vickie was his sugarmomma. 

Allegedly, she wrote a letter to the judge and paid some of his back due child support. Then he recently admitted to selling his share of their business to pay more child support


Did she have to tell the judge that she paid for his teeth?......
:lolots:


----------



## Love4H

sasha671 said:


> I am not sure. She put her feet on the table? something silly like that. I saw it on some website. Let me find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dMHnTAHpxg



He's got serious anger issues and seems very abusive. 
Brianna is defending him the way a victim of abuse would.

I've never paid attention to him before. Now I think he might be abusive to Vikki too. He said "don't hug her" and she immediately stopped hugging Lidias mom. She's experienced his rage before and follows him, doesn't want to piss him off.


----------



## guccimamma

hanging out in the hallmark shop was brooks' profession. then he spent a couple of hours writing affirmations.

then it was time for happy hour.


----------



## nycmom

Oh wow that clip was so upsetting. Ryan is showing classic signs of deployment anger and stress, whether PTSD or not. What a shame for all of them. It was hard to tell if Vicki and Brianna were just trying to placate him so he would calm down out of their embarrassment or fear (or both) but either way really it's just so so sad, especially with a new baby in the situation. I hope he gets the help he seems to desperately need and that everyone stays safe in the meantime.


----------



## pursegrl12

eh, to me it looked like he had a little too much to drink and i think what set him off more was when she said "who are you?" to him after he asked he to take her feet of the couch (gross). i honestly thought the scene was going to be worse from the comments. it isn't his house though so he didn't have to get that angry i guess. it's just a couch.


----------



## rockhollow

nycmom said:


> Oh wow that clip was so upsetting. Ryan is showing classic signs of deployment anger and stress, whether PTSD or not. What a shame for all of them. It was hard to tell if Vicki and Brianna were just trying to placate him so he would calm down out of their embarrassment or fear (or both) but either way really it's just so so sad, especially with a new baby in the situation. I hope he gets the help he seems to desperately need and that everyone stays safe in the meantime.


 
I agree, it was both embarrassment and fear. And sadly that's usually not a word associated with Vicki, she speaks her mind. Is she fearful that Ryan will take it out on Bree?



pursegrl12 said:


> eh, to me it looked like he had a little too much to drink and i think what set him off more was when she said "who are you?" to him after he asked he to take her feet of the couch (gross). i honestly thought the scene was going to be worse from the comments. it isn't his house though so he didn't have to get that angry i guess. it's just a couch.


 
yes, maybe he was drunk, but that's a poor excuse. Ryan must have known that Vicki was having a party, why didn't he just stay away if he didn't want to deal with a house full of people. I'm sure he and Bree and baby could have stayed up in their rooms.

But then Vicki does seem to cater to him with the idea that he's the man of the house, the mighty Ryan. She's not helping the situation with that. And does she also do that out of fear of the repercussions of standing up to him.
Again, I go back to the scene awhile ago where Ryan wasn't very nice to Vicki, that time in the garage. Vicki tried to sort of stand up to him - he just got more angry and Vicki ended up backing down.


----------



## limom

pursegrl12 said:


> eh, to me it looked like he had a little too much to drink and i think what set him off more was when she said "who are you?" to him after he asked he to take her feet of the couch (gross). i honestly thought the scene was going to be worse from the comments. it isn't his house though so he didn't have to get that angry i guess. it's just a couch.



Did you see the preview or the first look?
The first look was edited and minimized the incident, imo.


----------



## BabyK

Cherrasaki said:


> Gretchen is looking worse with every episode that airs.  She needs to stop whatever she's doing to her face she looks terrible.  The makeup looks bad too, that nude/neutral lipstick she's been wearing isn't flattering.  The hair, the styling, the oompa loompa tan. Not so good.


 

Agree!  And she comments about Vicki having plastic surgery as if she didn't have any?  What did she do anyway?  She def looks different but I can't figure out what she did.  Botox for sure but injections you think?  Her cheekbones and jaw look different.  She looked much better before.


----------



## Bentley1

Gretchen has had so much done to her face, it's ridiculous. Nose, lips, cheeks, teeth, brows, skin, etccc.

She looks like a puppet when she talks.  Her whole face is like wood and she can barely even move her lips, which causes her to mispronounce words all the time.  (that, and the fact that she's not very bright).

She needs to shut it in regards to PS.


----------



## limom

Now that they're engaged, Real Housewives of Orange County star Gretchen Rossi dishes on her plans for marrying Slade Smiley.
Bravo
After her grand proposal to fiancé Slade Smiley, Life & Style can exclusively reveal the details of Real Housewives of Orange County star Gretchen Rossis dream wedding.

Back in April, after four careful months of planning, Gretchen stayed true to her word  I dont do anything by the book  when she popped the question to Slade with a black-gold and black-diamond band, atop the roof of the AT&T building in LA. It was a really emotional moment! She gushed to Life & Style.  Ive never been so overwhelmed with just sheer joy and happiness! Slade also told Life & Style of his excitement for a lifelong commitment with Gretchen.

EXCLUSIVE: Gretchen Rossi and Slade Smiley Show Off His and Hers Engagement Rings

Now that Gretchen and Slade have put a ring on it, they are ready to plan their perfect day. Were talking about visiting a bunch of Italian cities in the fall to pick a location, Gretchen tells Life & Style of her plans for an overseas ceremony.

In addition to its luxe location, the handbag designer has already dreamt up ideas of how she envisions her walk down the aisle to be. I have this vision of being in the middle of a beautiful winery with the sun setting and me walking through floral arches, Gretchen says.

EXCLUSIVE: Inside 'Real Housewives of Orange County' Star Tamra Barney's Bachelorette Party

Will we be able to see the soon-to-be Mrs. Smiley tie the knot on TV? I feel like Ive shared the last four years of my life with the audience and with Slade, Gretchen explains. I feel like it would almost be kind of unfair not to allow the audience into this part of my life as well. People want to see the fairytale ending, so I feel like I am obligated to share this special moment in my life on camera.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^

Gretchen, please don't feel obligated!!


----------



## kcf68

Is she using Jeff's engagement ring for this marriage? :weird:


----------



## Pinkcooper

kcf68 said:


> Is she using Jeff's engagement ring for this marriage? :weird:



Hahaha. She's being green and recycling!


----------



## horse17

"The handbag designer"........

gee,  I wonder which city in Italy she will choose....oh I  know, Im sure she will choose...Paris!!!!......


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> Now that they're engaged, Real Housewives of Orange County star Gretchen Rossi dishes on her plans for marrying Slade Smiley.
> Bravo
> After her grand proposal to fiancé Slade Smiley, Life & Style can exclusively reveal the details of Real Housewives of Orange County star Gretchen Rossi&#8217;s dream wedding.
> 
> Back in April, after four careful months of planning, Gretchen stayed true to her word &#8212; &#8220;I don&#8217;t do anything by the book&#8221; &#8212; when she popped the question to Slade with a black-gold and black-diamond band, atop the roof of the AT&T building in LA. &#8220;It was a really emotional moment!&#8221; She gushed to Life & Style.  &#8220;I&#8217;ve never been so overwhelmed with just sheer joy and happiness!&#8221; Slade also told Life & Style of his excitement for a lifelong commitment with Gretchen.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Gretchen Rossi and Slade Smiley Show Off His and Hers Engagement Rings
> 
> Now that Gretchen and Slade have put a ring on it, they are ready to plan their perfect day. &#8220;We&#8217;re talking about visiting a bunch of Italian cities in the fall to pick a location,&#8221; Gretchen tells Life & Style of her plans for an overseas ceremony.
> 
> In addition to its luxe location, the handbag designer has already dreamt up ideas of how she envisions her walk down the aisle to be. &#8220;I have this vision of being in the middle of a beautiful winery with the sun setting and me walking through floral arches,&#8221; Gretchen says.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Inside 'Real Housewives of Orange County' Star Tamra Barney's Bachelorette Party
> 
> Will we be able to see the soon-to-be Mrs. Smiley tie the knot on TV? &#8220;I feel like I&#8217;ve shared the last four years of my life with the audience and with Slade,&#8221; Gretchen explains. &#8220;I feel like it would almost be kind of unfair not to allow the audience into this part of my life as well. *People want to see the fairytale ending, so I feel like I am obligated to share this special moment in my life on camera.*&#8221;



Oh Gretchen, you are so wrong.  Fairytale ending with Slade...


----------



## DivineMissM

limom said:


> Now that they're engaged, Real Housewives of Orange County star Gretchen Rossi dishes on her plans for marrying Slade Smiley.
> Bravo
> After her grand proposal to fiancé Slade Smiley, Life & Style can exclusively reveal the details of Real Housewives of Orange County star Gretchen Rossis dream wedding.
> 
> Back in April, after four careful months of planning, Gretchen stayed true to her word  I dont do anything by the book  when she popped the question to Slade with a black-gold and black-diamond band, atop the roof of the AT&T building in LA. It was a really emotional moment! She gushed to Life & Style.  Ive never been so overwhelmed with just sheer joy and happiness! Slade also told Life & Style of his excitement for a lifelong commitment with Gretchen.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Gretchen Rossi and Slade Smiley Show Off His and Hers Engagement Rings
> 
> Now that Gretchen and Slade have put a ring on it, they are ready to plan their perfect day. Were talking about visiting a bunch of Italian cities in the fall to pick a location, Gretchen tells Life & Style of her plans for an overseas ceremony.
> 
> In addition to its luxe location, the handbag designer has already dreamt up ideas of how she envisions her walk down the aisle to be. I have this vision of being in the middle of a beautiful winery with the sun setting and me walking through floral arches, Gretchen says.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Inside 'Real Housewives of Orange County' Star Tamra Barney's Bachelorette Party
> 
> Will we be able to see the soon-to-be Mrs. Smiley tie the knot on TV?* I feel like Ive shared the last four years of my life with the audience and with Slade, Gretchen explains. I feel like it would almost be kind of unfair not to allow the audience into this part of my life as well. People want to see the fairytale ending, so I feel like I am obligated to share this special moment in my life on camera.*



  Translation, "Of course it'll be on TV.  I want Bravo to pay for everything.  And besides, I'm an attention whore."



kcf68 said:


> Is she using Jeff's engagement ring for this marriage? :weird:



No, but she was wearing both rings on WWHL the other night.


----------



## Pursegrrl

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^
> 
> Gretchen, please don't feel obligated!!


 
This.


----------



## zaara10

I just watched the "first look" from the other day. Why was Ryan gossiping w/ Gretchen & Slade about Vicki, Brianna & Brooks? That's kind of inappropriate as a son-in-law if u ask me. 
On another note... Do these ppl not have even one black or Asian acquaintance? The lack of diversity in their big social gatherings is appalling to me. Heather, the Jewish brunette, is about as diverse as it'll get it seems. Oh & there's Eddie... Smh.


----------



## PJ86

grace04 said:


> I don't care how many times Ryan has been to Afghanistan or what his military background is.  A young man does not speak that way to a woman, especially one who is old enough to be his mother.  I would be the first person to be cringing at anyone putting their feet on my furniture, but if my son-in-law behaved like that to my guest, especially a woman, I would promptly tell him to leave.  Vickie and Brianna are totally cowed by this guy, and there's something really wrong with that.



Yes


----------



## guccimamma

at least the title gold digger doesn't stick to gretchen anymore.

idiot still applies.


----------



## Cherrasaki

BabyK said:


> Agree!  And she comments about Vicki having plastic surgery as if she didn't have any?  What did she do anyway?  She def looks different but I can't figure out what she did.  Botox for sure but injections you think?  Her cheekbones and jaw look different.  She looked much better before.



I agree, Gretchen is the last person who should be calling anyone out on their plastic surgery.  It looks like she's had veneers, lips augmented, botox and fillers, blepharoplasty and she may have had work done to her chin and even her nose. Whatever she's been doing is not looking good lately.


----------



## Florasun

guccimamma said:


> at least the title gold digger doesn't stick to gretchen anymore.
> 
> idiot still applies.




True!

I liked Gretchen when she first came on the show. I thought she was a breath of fresh air compared to Vicki and Tamara who are both obnoxious, but she has shown herself to be as bad as they are.


----------



## MAGJES

pursegrl12 said:


> eh, to me it looked like he had a little too much to drink and i think what set him off more was when she said "who are you?" to him after he asked he to take her feet of the couch (gross). i honestly thought the scene was going to be worse from the comments. it isn't his house though so he didn't have to get that angry i guess. it's just a couch.



I agree with you - too much to drink is the reason for his tirade.
Ryan's reaction and behavior toward Lydia's mom is not due to PTSD or past deployments. He simply was not raised to respect women and/or his elders. 
My SIL came home from Afghanistan with some issues....anger being one of them. I've seen how that problem can play out and IMO Ryan's outburst was more in line with an immature little man fit.  He simply flipped out because someone didn't give him the respect he though he deserved. 
Saying his behavior is due to deployment etc is giving the guy WAY too much credit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MAGJES said:


> I agree with you - too much to drink is the reason for his tirade.
> Ryan's reaction and behavior toward Lydia's mom is not due to PTSD or past deployments. He simply was not raised to respect women and/or his elders.
> My SIL came home from Afghanistan with some issues....anger being one of them. I've seen how that problem can play out and IMO Ryan's outburst was more in line with an immature little man fit.  He simply flipped out because someone didn't give him the respect he though he deserved.
> Saying his behavior is due to deployment etc is giving the guy WAY too much credit!



But, just because your SIL came home with different reactions and outburst, I wouldn't go so far as saying Ryan's deployments haven't affected him and that he was raised not to respect women or his elders. We are only seeing a few minutes of him. 

Im in no way condoning his behavior.  Everybody's PTSD is different.


----------



## MAGJES

DC-Cutie said:


> But, just because your SIL came home with different reactions and outburst, I wouldn't go so far as saying Ryan's deployments haven't affected him and that he was raised not to respect women or his elders.* We are only seeing a few minutes of him. *
> 
> Im in no way condoning his behavior.  Everybody's PTSD is different.



Yes you are correct - everyone's PTSD is different.

I believe Ryan is simply acting like a jerk at Vicki's party and my opinion is based on the fact that every time I've seen him on the show he has not been likeable.

I remember on one episode he and Brianna were dressed for the Marine Ball. Brianna had to ask him how she looked as they were walking out the door and he said (as an afterthought) - "you look nice."  He just seems like a rude kid all the way around. 


On another note - if the guy had PTSD he would not be deployed right now (or when the episode was filmed).   Does he have anger issues?  yes - only because he is like millions of guys his age and can't control his anger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MAGJES said:


> Yes you are correct - everyone's PTSD is different.
> 
> I believe Ryan is simply acting like a jerk at Vicki's party and my opinion is based on the fact that every time I've seen him on the show he has not been likeable.
> 
> I remember on one episode he and Brianna were dressed for the Marine Ball. Brianna had to ask him how she looked as they were walking out the door and he said (as an afterthought) - "you look nice."  He just seems like a rude kid all the way around.
> 
> 
> On another note - if the guy had PTSD he would not be deployed right now (or when the episode was filmed).   Does he have anger issues?  yes - only because he is like millions of guys his age and can't control his anger.



There are many PTSD diagnosed service members still on deployment.  When I was active, there were more than a few airmen in my squadron who were diagnosed and put in orders for deployment time after time. 

It's not as black and white as it may seem. 

My point is we have only seen him as a marine, nothing to compare him to prior to deployments.


----------



## AEGIS

Nahreen said:


> Perhaps that is so but Vicki is not innocent in all this. She has ridiculed Slade as a parent. I think that most parents don't like to get critisised for their paranting. She also attacked Gretchen and said she was a gold digger and cheated on Jeff when Gretchen came on the show. The problem is that they apologise, make up, become friends but the minute something happens, old wrongs done so easily surfaces again and they start fighting again.





DC-Cutie said:


> I think if Ryan wants to be the man of the house, he should get his own house simple as that. He reminds me of a controlling person with a short fuse.



yes! tbh i can't imagine imposing rules ON  MY PARENTS when i live in THEIR home. i've lived w/my parents as an adult and trust paying them some rent would not give me any sort of privileges.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Slade's comment about the cheeseburger was inappropriate, just as it would have been if he'd said to an overweight girl "you need to have less cheeseburgers."  There's a double standard w/ weight, people think if you're thin it's ok to poke.
> Don't forget the editing, they can edit it to make it look like she says it over and over again.



it was so rude to whisper that to your mate while the person is there...he's so messy



guccimamma said:


> at least the title gold digger doesn't stick to gretchen anymore.
> 
> idiot still applies.




she took such a step down...and i still don't get why she wants to be Tamra's friend so badly as if bible barbie is so much worst


----------



## Vita

After a long break I watched  them today when on ski vacation.
Is Vicki actually a normal person? She sounds like a psychopath. She definitely needs visiting shrink and prescription.


----------



## vanasty

Im not a huge follower of OC lately, but WOW at the talk about Ryan.... 

I actually cant stand Brianna. Im not exactly team Brooks, but Brianna IS messed up. 

She is manipulative and sets up a lot of her own problems because she has a lot of anger towards her mother.


When she said she "doesnt hang out with girls" back when Alexis came on the scene, I knew that she was going to be ridiculous.

 Women who say that think its always other girls who have problems, and dont ever stop to consider that MAYBE they are the reason half of the human population may not get along with them.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> at least the title gold digger doesn't stick to gretchen anymore.
> 
> *idiot still applies*.






 

Very much so!!


----------



## needloub

vanasty said:


> Im not a huge follower of OC lately, but WOW at the talk about Ryan....
> 
> I actually cant stand Brianna. Im not exactly team Brooks, but Brianna IS messed up.
> 
> She is manipulative and sets up a lot of her own problems because she has a lot of anger towards her mother.
> 
> 
> When she said she *"doesnt hang out with girls" *back when Alexis came on the scene, I knew that she was going to be ridiculous.
> 
> *Women who say that think its always other girls who have problems, and dont ever stop to consider that MAYBE they are the reason half of the human population may not get along with them.*



I totally agree...something is wrong with YOU if you don't have close girlfriends.  Brianna has always shifted blame away from herself...


----------



## Nishi621

needloub said:


> I totally agree...something is wrong with YOU if you don't have close girlfriends.  Brianna has always shifted blame away from herself...



Wow, I have no close girlfriends. I have one good friend I text with a lot, but, that is it. I guess there's something wrong with me, lol. Never thought of it that way, just thought that was the way life was for some people


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I totally agree...something is wrong with YOU if you don't have close girlfriends.  Brianna has always shifted blame away from herself...



Indeed!


----------



## needloub

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, I have no close girlfriends. I have one good friend I text with a lot, but, that is it. I guess there's something wrong with me, lol. Never thought of it that way, just thought that was the way life was for some people



By no means am I saying that you need a certain number.  I do think close girlfriends add a richness to a person's life that parents nor a husband/spouse/partner can provide...


----------



## Cherrasaki

I just have one question that I haven't seen brought up.  How in the hec did Slade get his own radio talk show? Does he get paid? Who in their right mind would listen to him? He's not even funny although Wretchen does I'm sure. But she's a moron so maybe we'll give her pass for that one.


----------



## Stilettolife

vanasty said:


> Im not a huge follower of OC lately, but WOW at the talk about Ryan....
> 
> I actually cant stand Brianna. Im not exactly team Brooks, but Brianna IS messed up.
> 
> She is manipulative and sets up a lot of her own problems because she has a lot of anger towards her mother.
> 
> 
> When she said she "doesnt hang out with girls" back when Alexis came on the scene, I knew that she was going to be ridiculous.
> 
> Women who say that think its always other girls who have problems, and dont ever stop to consider that MAYBE they are the reason half of the human population may not get along with them.


 
I don't like Briana either.  She always seens so snobby to me.  Like she's above it all.  Plus, I'll be dang on, if my child ever come up in my house and give me utlimatinums.  



needloub said:


> I totally agree...something is wrong with YOU if you don't have close girlfriends. Brianna has always shifted blame away from herself...


 


Nishi621 said:


> Wow, I have no close girlfriends. I have one good friend I text with a lot, but, that is it. I guess there's something wrong with me, lol. Never thought of it that way, just thought that was the way life was for some people


 
I don't have close girlfriends, but mostly because I'm more guarded now with who I let come into my inner circle.  I'm too old for BS.  The female friends I do have, I don't let them know everything about my life.


----------



## Stilettolife

needloub said:


> By no means am I saying that you need a certain number. I do think close girlfriends add a richness to a person's life that parents nor a husband/spouse/partner can provide...


 
I do miss the closeness of having a girl best friend.  My last few BFF did me so dirty that, sometimes it's just not worth it.  Well, that's what I get for being a follower then.


----------



## zippie

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, I have no close girlfriends. I have one good friend I text with a lot, but, that is it. I guess there's something wrong with me, lol. Never thought of it that way, just thought that was the way life was for some people


 
I have no close girlfriends either, I guess we are lacking in social skills..lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vita said:


> After a long break I watched  them today when on ski vacation.
> Is Vicki actually a normal person? She sounds like a psychopath. She definitely needs visiting shrink and prescription.


 

   They all need meds.. the problem is will they use them???


----------



## DivineMissM

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, I have no close girlfriends. I have one good friend I text with a lot, but, that is it. I guess there's something wrong with me, lol. Never thought of it that way, just thought that was the way life was for some people





Stilettolife said:


> I don't like Briana either.  She always seens so snobby to me.  Like she's above it all.  Plus, I'll be dang on, if my child ever come up in my house and give me utlimatinums.
> 
> I don't have close girlfriends, but mostly because I'm more guarded now with who I let come into my inner circle.  I'm too old for BS.  The female friends I do have, I don't let them know everything about my life.





zippie said:


> I have no close girlfriends either, I guess we are lacking in social skills..lol




Hand me my club membership.  lol  I was harassed relentlessly by pretty much every girl during my formative years.  Plus, I'm an introvert.  It's hard for me to open up to people in general (in real life, online is no problem. lol), but it's really hard for me to trust women.  I always feel like they're judging me and talking bad about me behind my back.  I'm working on it though, and have recently made friends with some ladies I met in "mom" groups.  Hopefully I'll get some close friendships out of it, because I do agree that it's important to have girlfriends you can tell everything to.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DivineMissM said:


> Hand me my club membership.  lol  I was harassed relentlessly by pretty much every girl during my formative years.  Plus, I'm an introvert.  It's hard for me to open up to people in general (in real life, online is no problem. lol), but it's really hard for me to trust women.  I always feel like they're judging me and talking bad about me behind my back.


 
Wow -- I could have written this!


----------



## Petrova

hotshot said:


> They all need meds.. the problem is will they use them???



Exactly, they all need to be on meds!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gretchen's top lip looks painful


----------



## needloub

That clip of Ryan wasn't good...at all.  Let's see Brianna make excuses for him...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wow, I don't watch this show on a consistent basis....does Ryan have anger issues?? That was disturbing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder why bravo didn't show the actual footage instead of the sound bites. 

Brianna is giving me abused woman vibes. She defended Ryan's bad behavior, without even knowing the full story. 

Then when Lydia is defending her mother, he jumps in her face. 

Meanwhile Vicki and Brianna looking like two scared cats. Vicki has yelled at everybody else, but clams up and doesn't say a word to her "guest" (that's what Ryan is).


----------



## starrynite_87

needloub said:


> That clip of Ryan wasn't good...at all.  Let's see Brianna make excuses for him...



Right... I'm convinced he thinks that it's his house


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Right... I'm convinced he thinks that it's his house



He really does. You see he said "I own....live here"


----------



## Pinkcooper

I would be embarrassed if I was ryan. He also tried to fabricate the situation and made it seem like he asked her nicely to put her feet down and she attacked him for no apparent reason. The kids got issue. Maybe Napoleon complex? That seems to be the theme in rhonj also. I don't doubt for a second that he speaks that way to Brianna and she'll take his abuse


----------



## Delta Queen

Glad it was on tape so they can see what as a$$hole he really was.  I know she's afraid they'll keep her from seeing the baby but if I were Vicki I'm afraid I'd have to rip Ryan a new one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, I don't watch this show on a consistent basis....does Ryan have anger issues?? That was disturbing.



Look like he has a pattern of it, just going by what uncle billy just said "everytime..."


----------



## needloub

It's about time someone speaks to Ryan in the only language he knows...anger.


----------



## natcolb65

Wow!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think if Donn was there, he would have put his foot down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan is twisting the story.


----------



## needloub

I'm starting to think that Vicki was on to something when she stated that she didn't know Ryan...


----------



## natcolb65

Brianna should NEVER say anything about Brooks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Predict Ryan and Brianna will not last. I give them 2 more years.


----------



## mzkyie

I don't think Brianna should move out. How will Ryan treat her if he doesn't have Vicki to boss around anymore?


----------



## mzkyie

We have to suffer through Tamra's Wedding special, Nene's wedding special, and two weddings on RHoM simultaneously?


----------



## Pinkcooper

mzkyie said:


> I don't think Brianna should move out. How will Ryan treat her if he doesn't have Vicki to boss around anymore?



Good then maybe she can get out of an abusive marriage at a young age and start over again and it would be better for her son not to see how ryan would treat his mom and think its okay.


----------



## Jbb924

So happy Billy spoke up to Ryan. You pay a 1000 dollars a month to live in a house like that in the OC. That grand is like chump change he needs to sit down and shut the hell up. That's not his house or his couch. Vicki doesn't need to justify anything she does. She owns that place and she is the mother. I wish Lydia would of ripped his balls off.


----------



## needloub

mzkyie said:


> We have to suffer through Tamra's Wedding special, Nene's wedding special, and two weddings on RHoM simultaneously?



It's a bit much, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> We have to suffer through Tamra's Wedding special, Nene's wedding special, and two weddings on RHoM simultaneously?



And possibly Slade and Gretchen's..... Kill us now!


----------



## GoGlam

Wow Tamra calling Alexis a good person... One of the only moments I was surprised with Tamra's behavior! Good for her


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> And possibly Slade and Gretchen's..... Kill us now!


 I don't think they will make it that far.


----------



## GoGlam

Briana looks like her uncle with a wig on


----------



## needloub

Gretchen give it up...even your "BFF" implied that you cheated


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does Lydia's husband ever speak?


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Gretchen give it up...even your "BFF" implied that you cheated



The same BFF of Vickie's that implied she cheated in Mexico    Tamara stay putting her BFFs on blast


----------



## horse17

wooohooo!!!..you go Lydia......loved her comment on the "Gretchen Christine" handbags.....


----------



## starrynite_87

GoGlam said:


> Briana looks like her uncle with a wig on


I'm done
&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> The same BFF of Vickie's that implied she cheated in Mexico    Tamara stay putting her BFFs on blast



She sure does!  Gretchen and Slade have placed so much venom on Vicki, and Tamra is just sitting in the background, manipulating all the puppets lol!


----------



## GoGlam

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm done
> &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;



:lolots: &#128586;


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki should have gotten her tits lifted


----------



## horse17

I really liked what Heather was wearing at the party..esp the pants..


----------



## needloub

horse17 said:


> I really liked what Heather was wearing at the party..esp the pants..


I really love her wardrobe!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki should have gotten her tits lifted



:giggles:...yeah...kinda noticed that...


----------



## Surferbettygal

I was watching last wk episode (engagement) and Gretchen looks like a young version of Vicki.


----------



## sgj99

mzkyie said:


> We have to suffer through Tamra's Wedding special, Nene's wedding special, and two weddings on RHoM simultaneously?



i am not watching the wedding specials!


----------



## mzkyie

horse17 said:


> wooohooo!!!..you go Lydia......loved her comment on the "Gretchen Christine" handbags.....


What did she say, I missed it!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> wooohooo!!!..you go Lydia......loved her comment on the "Gretchen Christine" handbags.....



i did too!  those bags are hideous and she's always flaunting them every chance she gets.


----------



## Cherrasaki

If Gretchen and Slade get their own wedding special, I will not be tuning in either. I draw the line at that one!


----------



## sgj99

Cherrasaki said:


> If Gretchen and Slade get their own wedding special, I will not be tuning in either. I draw the line at that one!



oh hellllllll no!


----------



## Petrova

needloub said:


> She sure does!  Gretchen and Slade have placed so much venom on Vicki, and Tamra is just sitting in the background, manipulating all the puppets lol!



Tamara  is only being nice right now in the hope that people will watch her wedding spin off.

Yes, both Gretchen and Slade hold grudges against people and will not let them go, especially against Vicki.  Gretchen supposedly forgave Tamra and she said far, far worse things about both Gretchen and Slade. 

Gretchen and Slade are both cruel, ugly people who never accept responsibility for their words or actions!  Gretchen is the same with Alexis and she didn't even do anything to Gretchen.  Gretchen threw her under the bus in Costa Rica and elsewhere, just to be friends with Tamra.

Who is Slade to talk about Vicki's plastic surgery, when Gretchen is only 35 and has had tons done already.  Her lips are ridiculous!  They are the ones who are hypocrites.

Agree, Ryan is a jerk.  Bravo wasted half the finale on that stupid altercation.


----------



## Surferbettygal

Reading comments here and too bad if Ryan wanted a quiet wknd. He should have planned to take his family away instead of freeloading. I'm sure Brianna told him about the party. He's a psycho and belongs with the nut job family.


----------



## Surferbettygal

Bravo needs to probably stop with these spin offs given their track record and now the Nj credit ability issue.  We knew these women were all fakes, right? I wonder what Danielle (NJ) thinks of Teresa.


----------



## Surferbettygal

sgj99 said:


> i did too!  those bags are hideous and she's always flaunting them every chance she gets.



What was said?


----------



## Surferbettygal

http://www.swimspot.com/Shop/Gretchen-X-Luxe.aspx

Tell me that doesn't look like poor mans version of Vicki.


----------



## Surferbettygal

Sorry go to www.gretchenchristine.com and a pop up ad of her appears and I think it looks like V.


----------



## DivineMissM

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow -- I could have written this!







DC-Cutie said:


> Gretchen's top lip looks painful



Her whole face looks painful.  She used to be pretty.  I don't understand why she started messing.


----------



## horse17

mzkyie said:


> What did she say, I missed it!


ok, I cant remember exactly, but something along the lines of.."really, I would never wear a gretchen christine handbag"...not sure, but it sounded good.....


----------



## Cherrasaki

natcolb65 said:


> Brianna should NEVER say anything about Brooks.



 I can understand Brianna not liking Brooks and being concerned for her mother but I don't like how she goes about it. We've seen her many times criticizing Vicki's relationship to others. That I find disrespectful.  It's one thing to voice your opinion to your own mother and it's an entirely different thing to go behind your mothers back chastising her relationships to others. Brianna should be more focused on her own relationship seeing that she seems to be having her own issues by being married to a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Rondafaye

I always wonder what the participants think when they watch a show and see what really happened. I mean, do you think Brianna watched tonight and saw how out of line Ryan was? All of his claims about Lydia laughing at him and disrespecting him were lies. There are often incidents on the Housewives shows that play out very differently than claimed. Are they embarrassed when the truth comes out months later? It seems like it would be mortifying.


----------



## swags

Ryan's a jerk!  Briana came off like a brat in between sticking up for her douchebag husband. Vicki  loves Briana and the baby and wants a relationship with her so she ignores Bri's husband being an a-hole.  

Slade is also a tool. I hope Bravo unloads Slade and Gretchen next season.  

Did Vicki get in a horse face dig to Gretchen? Like saying how do you like it when people call you horse face? That was pretty funny. Leave it to Vicki to turn around and insult a woman's looks after yelling about people insulting a woman's looks. 

I ended up liking Alexis. I thought she was rumored to be off the show this past season but was glad she stayed.


----------



## AEGIS

Heather is too smart for them
She uses words they do not understand.

Watching her with Gretchen...yeah she's condensending but I like that lol


----------



## AEGIS

DivineMissM said:


> Her whole face looks painful.  She used to be pretty.  I don't understand why she started messing.





i was looking at her lips like is that gloss? is that light? what is that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I heard a Gretchen-ism, she said "I heard it through the grapevineS..."  Isn't the saying just grapevine, no "s"?


----------



## DivineMissM

Watching now...Ryan has some issues.  What a loser.  To me, he just seems like an a$$hold and thinks just because he's in the military that he has some kind of power over everyone.  He's a punk and someone needs to put him in his place.

ETA:  Watching more...what a douche bag.  He's totally one of those guys that starts a fight and then pretends his bros are holding him back.


----------



## AEGIS

Vicki looks so desperate with that bracelet


wow! i am just seeing what Ryan said!! omgee!! "if ur feet hurt go get a fvcking massage?!" oh hell no--i know Vicki won't kick him out bc then she won't be close to her daughter or grandson but I am sure that will be discussed at the reunion and I want to see what she says.

He is talking like he is going to HIT her. he is too aggressive.

eta: omgee i am literally in SHOCK. that is not a normal reaction and i truly would not be surprised if he is abusive towards Brianna. did you see how she defended him? "he was defending your house?" bish how? the old lady wasn't going to ROB anyone.


----------



## Petrova

AEGIS said:


> i was looking at her lips like is that gloss? is that light? what is that?



She had lip injections/augmentation.


----------



## AEGIS

oh and it's not the first time

do you see what her Uncle said?!! "you have got to stop. every time. and paying rent does not mean this is your house"

and he acted like he was going to elbow him.

and she never said the word FVCK!!

and Brianna can't judge anyone's relationship when her HUSBAND is a hot mess.

and then threatening to move out?! girl go. you can't do it on your own. your husband is about to leave. i can't believe Vicki accepted that sort of ultimatum in the first place. she really loves her kids and will sacrifice everything for them


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Ryan's a jerk!  Briana came off like a brat in between sticking up for her douchebag husband. Vicki  loves Briana and the baby and wants a relationship with her so she ignores Bri's husband being an a-hole.
> 
> Slade is also a tool. I hope Bravo unloads Slade and Gretchen next season.
> 
> *Did Vicki get in a horse face dig to Gretchen? Like saying how do you like it when people call you horse face? That was pretty funny. Leave it to Vicki to turn around and insult a woman's looks after yelling about people insulting a woman's looks. *
> 
> I ended up liking Alexis. I thought she was rumored to be off the show this past season but was glad she stayed.



I caught that one too, funny. But serves her right.


----------



## AEGIS

swags said:


> Ryan's a jerk!  Briana came off like a brat in between sticking up for her douchebag husband. Vicki  loves Briana and the baby and wants a relationship with her so she ignores Bri's husband being an a-hole.
> 
> Slade is also a tool. I hope Bravo unloads Slade and Gretchen next season.
> 
> Did Vicki get in a horse face dig to Gretchen? Like saying how do you like it when people call you horse face? That was pretty funny. Leave it to Vicki to turn around and in*sult a woman's looks after yelling about people insulting a woman's looks. *
> 
> I ended up liking Alexis. I thought she was rumored to be off the show this past season but was glad she stayed.




i think she was saying a MAN shouldn't do it but women are free to get b*tchy, catty and take low blows at one another


----------



## sgj99

mzkyie said:


> What did she say, I missed it!



she (Lydia) was speaking in an interview about Vicki confronting Slade and then she stepped in and said how he insulted her on her looks.  of course Gretchen sticks up for him.  so in the interview Lydia spoke about how it was pointless to confront the two of them but she wouldn't be listening to his radio show or carrying any Gretchen Christine totes any time soon ... and i believe there was a bit of an eye-roll.

Lydia is kind of nerdy, kind of goofy, and comes across as dingy sometimes but i really liked her for the most part this season.  when the accusations and insults start flying she holds her own very nicely (my favorite was:  "Slade, here's $5 for the douche jar."


----------



## imgg

OMG Vicki's boobs!


----------



## zaara10

This party was like, let's confront Gretchen night! Lol. 
I can't believe Jim cried when Tamra apologized to him. Like, really? It meant that much to u? Why does everyone want Tamra's approval? She is a crappy person. Stop giving her friendship bracelets & stroking her ego. 
I don't like Slade much, but if I were him, I'd be pissed too if someone were attacking my character, especially my parenting. And Vicki getting plastic surgery is all on her. I seriously lol'd when Lydia said in the interview, "she got ps not to look like miss piggy." So you're agreeing that she did look like miss piggy? Ha! 
I'm so glad the Lydia's mom-Ryan confrontation was caught on audio. She never said "who the f are u?" like he claimed. In fact she asked him to stop using the f word. And he was close to hitting V's brother too. Wow! Did u all catch when Brianna was walking him back into the house she was telling him, "stop it, you're on camera."? Girl, get him some help! V should give him a classic V screeching lecture! For all the "don't talk to women like that" talk to Slade, she sure let raging Ryan off the hook easy!


----------



## sgj99

wonder how Vicki and Brianna are going to try to spin Ryan's behavior in the blogs and at the reunion - they'll say it's just stress and he's tired.  but we all know it's not.  he went off on a woman much older than him about a stupid couch.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> wonder how Vicki and Brianna are going to try to spin Ryan's behavior in the blogs and at the reunion - they'll say it's just stress and he's tired.  but we all know it's not.  he went off on a woman much older than him about a stupid couch.



He is in Afghanistan right now according to A.Bellino.
His first wife must be so relieved....
Brianna is nuts to tolerate that behavior and hopefully will urge him to go for treatment...


----------



## Suzie

Ok, I have just watched this episode here in Australia, and OMG, Ryan is nothing but I piss of s**t. How dare he disrespect an older lady like that, I am so glad that it was recorded. First he claimed she was drunk and when she said who are you, he said I own, I rent here. He is a nut job and I feel using that he is a Soldier is a lame excuse, he is obviously obusive!


----------



## Suzie

Oh dear, the white dress on Vicki! The Mum never told him to f . Off.


----------



## nycmom

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder why bravo didn't show the actual footage instead of the sound bites.



I wondered the same...? 

Also now that we have seen Ryan lie about what happened with Lydias mother I wonder how much of his stories about Brooks are true.

I actually feel sorry for Brianna, she is in trouble and probably scared...I thought Vicki was going to talk with her about it when they were alone, she said something about knowing what a difficult position she was in and it looked like Brianna might have been about to cry and maybe open up a little but then typical Vicki she turned it back to herself and brought up Brooks. If that was my daughter I would have been much more concerned about her in that moment, especially with a newborn!


----------



## sgj99

Suzie said:


> *Oh dear, the white dress on Vicki!* The Mum never told him to f . Off.



yes, that white dress was really ugly and unflattering.


----------



## MJDaisy

Brianna must be pretty embarrassed to have talked so much trash about Brooks only to reveal her husband is also a loser.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ryan is extremely aggressive & has some real "man" issues that he needs to work on.

His behavior at a party in a house that he "rents" in was not acceptable. 

Vicki says he is under stress... what does he thinking serving in Afghanistan is , 
a picnic in the park??

He's like a ticking bomb....

These girls also need some help from a stylist... ill fitting & unflattering clothes..


----------



## sgj99

hotshot said:


> Ryan is extremely aggressive & has some real "man" issues that he needs to work on.
> 
> *His behavior at a party in a house that he "rents" in was not acceptable.
> *
> Vicki says he is under stress... what does he thinking serving in Afghanistan is ,
> a picnic in the park??
> 
> He's like a ticking bomb....
> 
> These girls also need some help from a stylist... ill fitting & unflattering clothes..



his whole attitude, "i'm the man of the house," is so bizarre.  Ryan - it's NOT your house, you're not the man of the house, you are a renter.  Vicki is the head of that household.


----------



## Belle49

It's really time for Bravo to put a fork in this show.

Vicki is to grown to be caring what a man says about her. 

Ryan has some serious issues WOW


----------



## Goldfox

Ryan came off way too aggressive as the situation progressed, but come on, he had likely been drinking, he is under stress and pressure, and in combination with him and his family being on the Bravo pay-roll, he had to attend a party with some very obnoxious people, at his current home, at his one free weekend before deployment. I'm sure I'd get a little misanthropic in that situation myself, the alcohol would multiply my mood, especially once I'd stop drinking and the drug would start to lose it's effect. We know he's a though no bull**** type of person - it's harsh compared to the bull****ting ladies, but nothing is wrong with that. We also know control freak Vicki - Briana mentioned it too - there's no way Briana and Ryan would be allowed to put their feet up on Vicki's couch, definitely not a brand new one! I don't think he is abusive, and I don't think he was out to get Lydia's mum intentionally. Because he was moody, her attitude triggered him more than it should have, and he let it all out on her. It doesn't make him a wife-beater, it can happen to anyone. He should not have acted like that, I'm willing to assume he's regretting and has apologised. Vicki's brothers eyes were bouncing like crazy, he was visibly drunk and kept shouting the same repetitive words at Ryan, even as Ryan walked away to cool the drama, I wouldn't take his words as evidence that Ryan is a loser..


----------



## limom

Goldfox said:


> Ryan came off way too aggressive as the situation progressed, but come on, he had likely been drinking, he is under stress and pressure, and in combination with him and his family being on the Bravo pay-roll, he had to attend a party with some very obnoxious people, at his current home, at his one free weekend before deployment. I'm sure I'd get a little misanthropic in that situation myself, the alcohol would multiply my mood, especially once I'd stop drinking and the drug would start to lose it's effect. We know he's a though no bull**** type of person - it's harsh compared to the bull****ting ladies, but nothing is wrong with that. We also know control freak Vicki - Briana mentioned it too - there's no way Briana and Ryan would be allowed to put their feet up on Vicki's couch, definitely not a brand new one! I don't think he is abusive, and I don't think he was out to get Lydia's mum intentionally. Because he was moody, her attitude triggered him more than it should have, and he let it all out on her. It doesn't make him a wife-beater, it can happen to anyone. He should not have acted like that, I'm willing to assume he's regretting and has apologised. Vicki's brothers eyes were bouncing like crazy, he was visibly drunk and kept shouting the same repetitive words at Ryan, even as Ryan walked away to cool the drama, I wouldn't take his words as evidence that Ryan is a loser..



Ryan is VERBALLY abusive at least.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> Look like he has a pattern of it, just going by what uncle billy just said "everytime..."


 



needloub said:


> It's about time someone speaks to Ryan in the only language he knows...anger.


 
Yeah, Ryan reminds me of my stepdad with that anger stuff.  It's so unneccessary.  



DC-Cutie said:


> I think if Donn was there, he would have put his foot down.


 
I miss Don. 



natcolb65 said:


> Brianna should NEVER say anything about Brooks.


 
I agree. Especially if she's going to condone Ryan's behavior.



DC-Cutie said:


> Predict Ryan and Brianna will not last. I give them 2 more years.


 
I have a feeling they are not going to last long either.  



Jbb924 said:


> So happy Billy spoke up to Ryan. You pay a 1000 dollars a month to live in a house like that in the OC. That grand is like chump change he needs to sit down and shut the hell up. That's not his house or his couch. Vicki doesn't need to justify anything she does. She owns that place and she is the mother. I wish Lydia would of ripped his balls off.


 
Me too.  Now, Vicki needs to tell him the same thing.  

I love Vicki and all, but she got the biggest mouth in creation, so she should not be afraid to step to Ryan.  

Ryan actually shows signs of parnoid personality disorder and possibly parnoid schizophrenia.  Either way, he needs to get his anger in check, before he passes that behavior to Troy.


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> Ryan is VERBALLY abusive at least.


 


Goldfox said:


> Ryan came off way too aggressive as the situation progressed, but come on, he had likely been drinking, he is under stress and pressure, and in combination with him and his family being on the Bravo pay-roll, he had to attend a party with some very obnoxious people, at his current home, at his one free weekend before deployment. I'm sure I'd get a little misanthropic in that situation myself, the alcohol would multiply my mood, especially once I'd stop drinking and the drug would start to lose it's effect. We know he's a though no bull**** type of person - it's harsh compared to the bull****ting ladies, but nothing is wrong with that. We also know control freak Vicki - Briana mentioned it too - there's no way Briana and Ryan would be allowed to put their feet up on Vicki's couch, definitely not a brand new one! I don't think he is abusive, and I don't think he was out to get Lydia's mum intentionally. Because he was moody, her attitude triggered him more than it should have, and he let it all out on her. It doesn't make him a wife-beater, it can happen to anyone. He should not have acted like that, I'm willing to assume he's regretting and has apologised. Vicki's brothers eyes were bouncing like crazy, he was visibly drunk and kept shouting the same repetitive words at Ryan, even as Ryan walked away to cool the drama, I wouldn't take his words as evidence that Ryan is a loser..


 
Let me have him for a day.  I don't play that abusive stuff, whether it's physical or verbal.  I tripple dog dare my husband or anyone to act that way to me, I will go Madea on their butt.  Because if he's this way to Vicki and other people, then I'm sure he is this way towards Brianna.  She knew his behavior was wrong and yet she stood up for him and tried to justified his actions.  My mom was just like her with my stepdad.


----------



## AEGIS

sgj99 said:


> his whole attitude, "i'm the man of the house," is so bizarre.  Ryan - it's NOT your house, you're not the man of the house, you are a renter.  Vicki is the head of that household.




and he just got there...like i don't get it


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Let me have him for a day.  I don't play that abusive stuff, whether it's physical or verbal.  I tripple dog dare my husband or anyone to act that way to me, I will go Madea on their butt.  Because if he's this way to Vicki and other people, then I'm sure he is this way towards Brianna.  She knew his behavior was wrong and yet she stood up for him and tried to justified his actions.  My mom was just like her with my stepdad.



Yep.


----------



## needloub

nycmom said:


> I wondered the same...?
> 
> Also now that we have seen Ryan lie about what happened with Lydias mother I wonder how much of his stories about Brooks are true.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for Brianna, she is in trouble and probably scared...I thought Vicki was going to talk with her about it when they were alone, *she said something about knowing what a difficult position she was in and it looked like Brianna might have been about to cry and maybe open up a little but then typical Vicki she turned it back to herself and brought up Brooks*. If that was my daughter I would have been much more concerned about her in that moment, especially with a newborn!



I think Vicki was trying to talk to Brianna about the situation, but Brianna quickly shut her down after Vicki stated that she was in a difficult situation.  I don't remember exactly what Brianna said, but it was rude and abrupt...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Think Uncle Billy was getting ready to spill the beans on Ryan!  Darn it!

I also think that Vicki and Brianna pacify his behavior, they both looked scared to even say anything to him. Which is strange coming from loud mouth Vickie who usually has no problem yelling at people. 

But, now seeing how it really went down, I wonder what they will say to defend him.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Think Uncle Billy was getting ready to spill the beans on Ryan!  Darn it!
> 
> I also think that Vicki and Brianna pacify his behavior, they both looked scared to even say anything to him. Which is strange coming from loud mouth Vickie who usually has no problem yelling at people.
> 
> But, now seeing how it really went down, I wonder what they will say to defend him.


 
I think Vicki is scared to tick off Briana and risk the relationship. I think she will let him have it once the two separate and divorce.


----------



## zaara10

A person like Ryan should not be serving overseas in my opinion. If he's such a stressed out, angry hot head who gets set off when an older woman "disrespects" furniture, can u imagine how he deals w/ civilians or fellow soldiers in the war torn country where he's serving?? That is a scary thought to me! Plus he has a weapon. I think he needs a break to deal w/ his issues.


----------



## missyb

Goldfox said:


> Ryan came off way too aggressive as the situation progressed, but come on, he had likely been drinking, he is under stress and pressure, and in combination with him and his family being on the Bravo pay-roll, he had to attend a party with some very obnoxious people, at his current home, at his one free weekend before deployment. I'm sure I'd get a little misanthropic in that situation myself, the alcohol would multiply my mood, especially once I'd stop drinking and the drug would start to lose it's effect. We know he's a though no bull**** type of person - it's harsh compared to the bull****ting ladies, but nothing is wrong with that. We also know control freak Vicki - Briana mentioned it too - there's no way Briana and Ryan would be allowed to put their feet up on Vicki's couch, definitely not a brand new one! I don't think he is abusive, and I don't think he was out to get Lydia's mum intentionally. Because he was moody, her attitude triggered him more than it should have, and he let it all out on her. It doesn't make him a wife-beater, it can happen to anyone. He should not have acted like that, I'm willing to assume he's regretting and has apologised. Vicki's brothers eyes were bouncing like crazy, he was visibly drunk and kept shouting the same repetitive words at Ryan, even as Ryan walked away to cool the drama, I wouldn't take his words as evidence that Ryan is a loser..



I don't think he apologized at all. He seems like a big bully IMO. His behavior was inexcusable its Vicky's place to say something not his.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Think Uncle Billy was getting ready to spill the beans on Ryan!  Darn it!
> 
> I also think that Vicki and Brianna pacify his behavior, they both looked scared to even say anything to him. Which is strange coming from loud mouth Vickie who usually has no problem yelling at people.
> 
> But, now seeing how it really went down, I wonder what they will say to defend him.



I would love to hear what wife #1 has to say about Ryan's character.
Can he get in trouble with the Marines for this type of behaviors?
He is on tape.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Predict Ryan and Brianna will not last. I give them 2 more years.



spot on, but there will probably be another baby.

this is why you wait a year or 2 before marrying someone, brianna. hope next time you are able to see this.


----------



## Stilettolife

needloub said:


> I think Vicki was trying to talk to Brianna about the situation, but Brianna quickly shut her down after Vicki stated that she was in a difficult situation. I don't remember exactly what Brianna said, but it was rude and abrupt...


 
Vicki said that Ryan is a loose cannon and Brianna said don't talk about S*** you don't know about or something like that.  Then Brianna said something else.  Then they started talking about Brooks.


----------



## Stilettolife

missyb said:


> I don't think he apologized at all. He seems like a big bully IMO. His behavior was inexcusable its Vicky's place to say something not his.


 
Yeah that was messed up.  He said he didn't have anything to apologize for and told Vicki to stop hugging Lydia's mom.  Then when they were upstairs, he was like "you didn't come and hug me" I was like dude, get over yourself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, it's safe to say Brianna and Vickie sure know hoe to pick 'em!


----------



## MJDaisy

guccimamma said:


> spot on, but there will probably be another baby.
> 
> this is why you wait a year or 2 before marrying someone, brianna. hope next time you are able to see this.



how long were tehy dating before they go tmarried?


----------



## Nishi621

Maybe all of us with no close girlfriends should band together and become each other's. I mean, now that we know there is something wrong with us and all..........................LOL!

I could not stand the whole Ryan bit last night! WTH does he think he is? He was defending her house??? From what? a 64 year old woman putting her feet on the couch? give me a break! I was so glad that Vicki's brother went after him like that! Someone needs to put him in his place.


----------



## twin-fun

MJDaisy said:


> how long were tehy dating before they go tmarried?



They "dated" for 7 months but never met in person during that time. They met online and exchanged emails while Ryan was in Afghanistan. 7 days before he came back to the States they met face to face and them eloped once he was back home. 

http://http://www.wetpaint.com/real...s-husband-on-real-housewives-of-orange-county

Just call her Mrs. Marine! In Real Housewives of Orange County Season 7, Episode 12, Vicki Gunvalsons daughter, Briana Wolfsmith, drops a major bomb on her unsuspecting mother: She's eloped with marine Ryan Culberson. 

But who is Brianas husband, exactly? According to RealityTea, Culberson is a military man and North Carolina native. Hes also reportedly divorced  he cut things off with a previous wife in 2010.

Former marriage aside, Ryan and Brianas love story is charming. According to their photographers website, WhitneyDarling, Ryan was on duty in Afghanistan when his romance with Briana began to blossom  via the Internet. While both denied romantic feelings at first, their friendship and love only heightened as time went on. Although the decision to elope certainly seems spontaneous, the adorable duo enjoyed a seven-month long courtship, full of soul-baring e-mails and flirty Skype dates. 

 Just two weeks before his return to the States, the twosomes flirty friendship really took off. Seven days after the hunky soldier landed stateside and after enjoying a few face-to-face dates with Briana, the reality star and her man in uniform officially tied the knot. Without delay, they hightailed it to Sin City and wed in casual clothes  Ryan in jeans and flannel, Bri in a charming black Anthropologie dress. Sans rings, veils, or flowers, they said, I do. In fact, the couple only had one requirement for their wedding: that it not take place in the same chapel where Britney Spears started her infamously short 55-hour marriage. Good call.

Although Vicki didn't seem to take the news of the elopment very well when Briana broke it, the RHC star tweeted about their engagement when she first learned about it in November 2011. My wonderful daughter is engaged if you didn't know already, Vicki wrote on November 3, 2011. Sounds like Vickis supportive, so Ryan must be a good one!

Since eloping a year ago, the couple have been going strong and are in the process of starting a family. Briana gave birth to son Troy on September 28, 2012, making Vicki a self-described "glam-ma"! 

Unfortunately, Ryan was recently deployed back to Afghanistan for his fourth tour of duty. Here's to hoping he'll make it back soon to witness some of his son's first steps!

Source: Starcasm, Twitter, WhitneyDarling, RealityTea


----------



## MJDaisy

twin-fun said:


> They "dated" for 7 months but never met in person during that time. They met online and exchanged emails while Ryan was in Afghanistan. 7 days before he came back to the States they met face to face and them eloped once he was back home.
> 
> http://http://www.wetpaint.com/real...s-husband-on-real-housewives-of-orange-county
> 
> Just call her Mrs. Marine! In Real Housewives of Orange County Season 7, Episode 12, Vicki Gunvalsons daughter, Briana Wolfsmith, drops a major bomb on her unsuspecting mother: She's eloped with marine Ryan Culberson.
> 
> But who is Brianas husband, exactly? According to RealityTea, Culberson is a military man and North Carolina native. Hes also reportedly divorced  he cut things off with a previous wife in 2010.
> 
> Former marriage aside, Ryan and Brianas love story is charming. According to their photographers website, WhitneyDarling, Ryan was on duty in Afghanistan when his romance with Briana began to blossom  via the Internet. While both denied romantic feelings at first, their friendship and love only heightened as time went on. Although the decision to elope certainly seems spontaneous, the adorable duo enjoyed a seven-month long courtship, full of soul-baring e-mails and flirty Skype dates.
> 
> Just two weeks before his return to the States, the twosomes flirty friendship really took off. Seven days after the hunky soldier landed stateside and after enjoying a few face-to-face dates with Briana, the reality star and her man in uniform officially tied the knot. Without delay, they hightailed it to Sin City and wed in casual clothes  Ryan in jeans and flannel, Bri in a charming black Anthropologie dress. Sans rings, veils, or flowers, they said, I do. In fact, the couple only had one requirement for their wedding: that it not take place in the same chapel where Britney Spears started her infamously short 55-hour marriage. Good call.
> 
> Although Vicki didn't seem to take the news of the elopment very well when Briana broke it, the RHC star tweeted about their engagement when she first learned about it in November 2011. My wonderful daughter is engaged if you didn't know already, Vicki wrote on November 3, 2011. Sounds like Vickis supportive, so Ryan must be a good one!
> 
> Since eloping a year ago, the couple have been going strong and are in the process of starting a family. Briana gave birth to son Troy on September 28, 2012, making Vicki a self-described "glam-ma"!
> 
> Unfortunately, Ryan was recently deployed back to Afghanistan for his fourth tour of duty. Here's to hoping he'll make it back soon to witness some of his son's first steps!
> 
> Source: Starcasm, Twitter, WhitneyDarling, RealityTea



oy vey.


----------



## imgg

I think Brianna logically knows  Ryan is bad, but emotionally she still hasn't accepted it. Ryan comes off like he has daddy issues, very angry. 

Vicki knows Ryan has leverage over her  w grandchild and that puts her in a tough spot. 

The Bravo footage may come in handy for Brianna when she decides to leave his angry, controlling ars.


----------



## mzkyie

I find it very telling that he slipped up and told Lydia's mother that he owned the house. He really feels like he is king of the castle.


----------



## Love4H

mzkyie said:


> I find it very telling that he slipped up and told Lydia's mother that he owned the house. He really feels like he is king of the castle.



Yeah.  His "I own,I live here" was very obvious.


----------



## elle-mo

Lydia's mom shouldn't have been lying on someone's couch unless it was someone she knew well or was at family gathering. Yes, she is older, but she should know better and should've asked Vicky if there is a place where she can rest her feet. I think she believes she that she is universally endearing. However, that doesn't excuse the way she was treated.

With that said, Ryan has serious issues. If he does have PTSD it only amplifies underlying issues. He was smart enough to deflect his anger from the situation at hand and twist it so that he's protecting the Gunvalson household while projecting it on Lydia's mom. It was a poor excuse for misplaced anger. He was drunk, he is angry and he was stressed out. I get it, it wasn't about what Lydia's mom did, I think he was looking for a fight. To me, this is just the surface. Unfortunately this is now Brianna's reality.


----------



## lucywife

I agree with everybody's posts about Ryan playing a rooster of the house and I agree with Elle-mo about Lydia's mom being universally endearing in her own eyes only. Hearing Ryan yelling at her was disturbing. I was afraid he is going to hit her. Again, agreed that he was looking for a fight, I think he feels out of place there and everywhere and is looking for approval, which is understandable. 
I think it was very telling when Ryan said to Vicky that he saw how she hugged "that woman" after what happened and she never hugs him.
Brianna doesn't respect her mother a one bit, unfortunately.


----------



## vanasty

elle-mo said:


> To me, this is just the surface. Unfortunately this is now Brianna's reality.



The reality she wont see until she is Vicki's age. She has so much internalized hate for her gender and mother and will make excuses for her husband until she realizes that Vicki had to do what she did to make a better life for her family, but Brianna, in all her self-enlightened superiority failed to break the cycle and walked right back into it.

her little boy is ripe for some f*cked up grooming too if Brianna doesn't wise up.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> I agree with everybody's posts about Ryan playing a rooster of the house and I agree with Elle-mo about Lydia's mom being universally endearing in her own eyes only. Hearing Ryan yelling at her was disturbing. I was afraid he is going to hit her. Again, agreed that he was looking for a fight, I think he feels out of place there and everywhere and is looking for approval, which is understandable.
> I think it was very telling when Ryan said to Vicky that he saw how she hugged "that woman" after what happened and she never hugs him.
> Brianna doesn't respect her mother a one bit, unfortunately.



He got agitated when she said "Who are you?"
Which is a valid question.
She might be out there but all she was doing was lying down on a couch.
I have to give credit to Lydia, she did not backed down.
Her husband on the other hand...


----------



## PinkDoll85

AEGIS said:


> eta: omgee i am literally in SHOCK. that is not a normal reaction and i truly would not be surprised if he is abusive towards Brianna. did you see how she defended him? "he was defending your house?" bish how? the old lady wasn't going to ROB anyone.



Exactly! You would have thought they were talking about defending an actual person not an inanimate object.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> He got agitated when she said "Who are you?"
> Which is a valid question.
> She might be out there but all she was doing was lying down on a couch.
> I have to give credit to Lydia, she did not backed down.
> Her husband on the other hand...



My understanding is that he got agitated way before she said anything just because she "disrespected" the couch hence the house and Ryan because he owns...no, lives there. Just kidding. I think Ryan's wrath and rudeness were totally out of proportions and the whole situation was ridiculous. I understand why Lydia cried, I would too. 
Ryan repeated several times that "Now I'm really pissed!", so everyone should hide under the mattress or else? Who needs that?


----------



## bisbee

Goldfox said:


> Ryan came off way too aggressive as the situation progressed, but come on, he had likely been drinking, he is under stress and pressure, and in combination with him and his family being on the Bravo pay-roll, he had to attend a party with some very obnoxious people, at his current home, at his one free weekend before deployment. I'm sure I'd get a little misanthropic in that situation myself, the alcohol would multiply my mood, especially once I'd stop drinking and the drug would start to lose it's effect. We know he's a though no bull**** type of person - it's harsh compared to the bull****ting ladies, but nothing is wrong with that. We also know control freak Vicki - Briana mentioned it too - there's no way Briana and Ryan would be allowed to put their feet up on Vicki's couch, definitely not a brand new one! I don't think he is abusive, and I don't think he was out to get Lydia's mum intentionally. Because he was moody, her attitude triggered him more than it should have, and he let it all out on her. It doesn't make him a wife-beater, it can happen to anyone. He should not have acted like that, I'm willing to assume he's regretting and has apologised. Vicki's brothers eyes were bouncing like crazy, he was visibly drunk and kept shouting the same repetitive words at Ryan, even as Ryan walked away to cool the drama, I wouldn't take his words as evidence that Ryan is a loser..



I certainly wouldn't assume that he apologized.  If anything can be assumed, I think we can assume that Ryan, if he isn't one already, has the potential of being an abuser.  I've had that a feeling about him before, from the way he talks to Vicki.  I feel bad for Briana, but I don't see a future for her with him...not a good one, anyway.  That behavior was WAY over the line!


----------



## pursegrl12

The couch can fight it's own battles, it doesn't need Ryan


----------



## zaara10

pursegrl12 said:


> The couch can fight it's own battles, it doesn't need Ryan



Haha. I think he was jealous Vicki doesn't let him put his feet up on the couch. After all he pays rent!  
And what a lie that Lydia's mom was up in his face. If she was lounging on the couch as u claim, how was she also up in your face? Liar liar. Southern gentleman my a$$. 
And on the one hand, you're such a macho man that defended the house (ha!) but then you're upset that Vicki didn't hug u bc an old lady asked u who u were? Crazy douche.


----------



## legaldiva

I haven't watched this week's episode yet ... but now I can't wait.

I just want to say one thing about Ryan, and not as an excuse for behavior I haven't yet witnessed myself, but remember he is a combat war veteran.  A marine.  His behavior is very possibly related and the result of PTSD from serving our country protecting our freedoms.  I just wanted to throw that out there.  Again--I offer that only as context and a reason we should tread lightly with this, and calling him a "loser," etc until we know more.


----------



## limom

legaldiva said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode yet ... but now I can't wait.
> 
> I just want to say one thing about Ryan, and not as an excuse for behavior I haven't yet witnessed myself, but remember he is a combat war veteran.  A marine.  His behavior is very possibly related and the result of PTSD from serving our country protecting our freedoms.  I just wanted to throw that out there.  Again--I offer that only as context and a reason we should tread lightly with this, and calling him a "loser," etc until we know more.



In that case, he needs treatment because the way he was acting was down right crazy.
Vicky acted scared of him and we all know that she is not afraid of confrontation but rather thrives on it.
Something is up...


----------



## rockhollow

I think this is not the first angry outburst from Ryan. There's a lot more going on here. Both Vicki and Bree seemed very nervous, and both did lots of pacifying of him.
Then the outburst by Vicki's brother, he seemed more angry than just this 'couchgate'. I bet Vicki has been confiding to him about Ryan. The ladies seem afraid of him.
And I agree with others, if Ryan can be that aggressive towards a stranger, what's does he say to Bree behind closed  doors?

I'm so glad that Bravo had the whole soundbite, Ryan went on the attack the moment he started talking to her. Lydia's mom sounded like she tried to diffuse the situation.

I did feel abit bad for Gretchen - those ladies wanted to have a go at someone, and it was Gretchen. I know she's not innocent, but they all wanted to attack her.
It does seem funny that she was able to forgive Tamra for the things she said and did, but just can't for the other ladies.
I don't think Gretchen and Heather really made up. Both thought the other one was wrong, and that they weren't getting the correct apologize  from each other. And Heather was being condescending toward Greth - not really fair  Heather!


----------



## DC-Cutie

legaldiva said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode yet ... but now I can't wait.
> 
> I just want to say one thing about Ryan, and not as an excuse for behavior I haven't yet witnessed myself, but remember he is a combat war veteran.  A marine.  His behavior is very possibly related and the result of PTSD from serving our country protecting our freedoms.  I just wanted to throw that out there.  Again--I offer that only as context and a reason we should tread lightly with this, and calling him a "loser," etc until we know more.



This.  I mentioned this possibility a while back. 



limom said:


> In that case, he needs treatment because the way he was acting was down right crazy.
> Vicky acted scared of him and we all know that she is not afraid of confrontation but rather thrives on it.
> Something is up...



PTSD isn't something you just get treatment for. For some people, triggers can happen and their symptoms become more apparent. Some people never recover from it, look at the Vietnam Vets....


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> This.  I mentioned this possibility a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> PTSD isn't something you just get treatment for. For some people, triggers can happen and their symptoms become more apparent. Some people never recover from it, look at the Vietnam Vets....



Wow, then Brianna got to run now!
This is no way to live.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> In that case, he needs treatment because the way he was acting was down right crazy.
> Vicky acted scared of him and we all know that she is not afraid of confrontation but rather thrives
> Something is up...


 

   Vicki doesn't want to "confront" Ryan because he knows that
   Brianna & the baby will move out. He holds the "baby" over
   Vicki's head.. No question about that & that baby is very very
    important to Vicki

Ryan does have some behaviorial issues for sure & he
is too controlling... like a time bomb waiting to explode
Lydia's mother was just the tip of the iceberg.
Putting her feet up on the couch.. when you are at a party
people do that often. She might have felt very comfy in Vicki's
house & did not find the need to ask "permission". Ryan over-reacted
to say the least & just didn't let it go...


    He also doesn't want Brooks in the house..Brooks also said to
    Vicki.. It's your house who makes the rules... You or him??

   Brianna & the baby moved out... let's see how long that lasts...


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> Vicki doesn't want to "confront" Ryan because he knows that
> Brianna & the baby will move out. He holds the "baby" over
> Vicki's head.. No question about that & that baby is very very
> important to Vicki
> 
> 
> He also doesn't want Brooks in the house..Brooks also said to
> Vicki.. It's your house who makes the rules... You or him??
> 
> Brianna & the baby moved out... let's see how long that lasts...



Player Brooks does not seem so bad after all.
So Vicky enjoys a few corny affirmations...


----------



## lucywife

I think I said that a long time ago - if Vicks likes Brooks that much, why wouldn't she just tell everybody to piss off and enjoy her life a little? What's left of it anyway. She is lonely and alone, she is not getting any younger and found someone who can tolerate her, which is a miracle by itself. 
Brianna, being a 5 year old, is saying that Brooks is creepy. Well, to some Ryan and Brianna are creepy, so? Don't like it, move out. Let your mother breath. The thing is, Bre and Ryan probably can't afford to rent anywhere near Newport Beach and their only option is military housing, which is not bad at all, people live there. Vicky can visit. Familiarity breeds contempt, I think, it fits perfectly to their situation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brooks may have gotten a bad rap.. Who knows??  

He's a car salesman.. remember Gretchen saying something about him

Was it he wasn't paying child support because that was a big Vicki/Slade issue


----------



## needloub

Stilettolife said:


> Vicki said that Ryan is a loose cannon and Brianna said don't talk about S*** you don't know about or something like that.  Then Brianna said something else.  Then they started talking about Brooks.


That's it...I wasn't sure what she said to her mother but I knew that was abrupt.



hotshot said:


> Brooks may have gotten a bad rap.. Who knows??
> 
> *He's a car salesman*.. remember Gretchen saying something about him
> 
> Was it he wasn't paying child support because that was a big Vicki/Slade issue


Funny, he was called a "car salesman" by Slade   They must work together lol


----------



## limom

needloub said:


> That's it...I wasn't sure what she said to her mother but I knew that was abrupt.
> 
> 
> Funny, he was called a "car salesman" by Slade  *They must work together* lol



Vicky deserves happiness or at the very least a satisfying sex life.
She likes him. Who does she have to please besides herself?
Brooks fills up her love tank. Bless his heart.
Same with Slade. What else does he bring to the table?


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> Vicky deserves happiness or at the very least a satisfying sex life.
> She likes him. Who does she have to please besides herself?
> *Brooks fills up her love tank. Bless his heart.*



  I agree...let Vicki find out if he is or is not a good person.


----------



## needloub

Nishi621 said:


> *Maybe all of us with no close girlfriends should band together and become each other's. I mean, now that we know there is something wrong with us and all..........................LOL!
> *
> I could not stand the whole Ryan bit last night! WTH does he think he is? He was defending her house??? From what? a 64 year old woman putting her feet on the couch? give me a break! I was so glad that Vicki's brother went after him like that! Someone needs to put him in his place.



LOL!  My original response to another poster was that I agreed something is wrong with a woman when she states that she cannot get along with other women.  We cannot claim that something is wrong with everyone else and not look internally.  I still believe that close girlfriends bring a richness to a person's life...my girlfriends have been a wonderful addition to my life...my opinion (and I was an introvert and picked on during my elementary and middle school years).


----------



## slyyls

I will say it again; marry in haste, repent in leisure.     How long did Brianna date Ryan before she eloped with him?    I don't want to be too judgemental; but I have read that controlling, abusive men often push for immediate commitment, and then start to systematically distance friends, and family members.
Ryan appears to be the one who is deciding who is or is not allowed in "his" house.
Maybe he and Brooks recognize each other, for what they are, and both are trying to latch on to a lifestyle.
They obviously want the attention that comes with appearing on a reality show, and both would have been required to sign contracts; so there is no question they are motivated to appear by some personal gain.

I think Brianna will be running back home to Vicki very soon.    Living on her own with Ryan is the best thing she can do for herself and her son.    It will expedite the awakening of self preservation, and clear some trees, so she can see the forest.


----------



## needloub

I wonder if Brianna will make an appearance on the reunion show like last season...or is she used to her mother being in the "hot seat?"


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> I will say it again; marry in haste, repent in leisure.     How long did Brianna date Ryan before she eloped with him?    I don't want to be too judgemental; but I have read that controlling, abusive men often push for immediate commitment, and then start to systematically distance friends, and family members.
> Ryan appears to be the one who is deciding who is or is not allowed in "his" house.
> Maybe he and Brooks recognize each other, for what they are, and both are trying to latch on to a lifestyle.
> They obviously want the attention that comes with appearing on a reality show, and both would have been required to sign contracts; so there is no question they are motivated to appear by some personal gain.
> 
> I think Brianna will be running back home to Vicki very soon.    Living on her own with Ryan is the best thing she can do for herself and her son.    It will expedite the awakening of self preservation, and clear some trees, so she can see the forest.



Well said..



needloub said:


> I wonder if Brianna will make an appearance on the reunion show like last season...or is she used to her mother being in the "hot seat?"



I could have sworn I saw her on the previews.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> This. I mentioned this possibility a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> PTSD isn't something you just get treatment for. For some people, triggers can happen and their symptoms become more apparent. Some people never recover from it, look at the Vietnam Vets....


 
That's true.  My stepdad still has his memories. It's just something that never goes away.  



legaldiva said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode yet ... but now I can't wait.
> 
> I just want to say one thing about Ryan, and not as an excuse for behavior I haven't yet witnessed myself, but remember he is a combat war veteran. A marine. His behavior is very possibly related and the result of PTSD from serving our country protecting our freedoms. I just wanted to throw that out there. Again--I offer that only as context and a reason we should tread lightly with this, and calling him a "loser," etc until we know more.


 
Yeah, he's still a tool.  Just check it out girl, he scared me and I wont even there.  But I would have checked him there.  

I respect him for serving our country, but that's no excuse for his outbursts.  I still think it's much deeper than PTSD or stress.  I hope he gets the help he needs, if anything to get his anger in check before it escalates to no return and more importantly for his son.  He needs to serious get himself together.  



lucywife said:


> I think I said that a long time ago - if Vicks likes Brooks that much, why wouldn't she just tell everybody to piss off and enjoy her life a little? What's left of it anyway. She is lonely and alone, she is not getting any younger and found someone who can tolerate her, which is a miracle by itself.
> Brianna, being a 5 year old, is saying that Brooks is creepy. Well, to some Ryan and Brianna are creepy, so? Don't like it, move out. Let your mother breath. The thing is, Bre and Ryan probably can't afford to rent anywhere near Newport Beach and their only option is military housing, which is not bad at all, people live there. Vicky can visit. Familiarity breeds contempt, I think, it fits perfectly to their situation.


 
There is something creepy about Brooks, but other than that on TV he was pretty chill.  I don't get Brianna and Ryan's dislike, because I don't think they have really sat down and really talked to him.  Now, it would be a different story if he was abusing Vicki and talking smack, then I would definitely understand her concerns.  However, Brianna doesn't want her mom to but in to her life, then she should show the same respect to her mother.  Briana got this "I'm above it all tude" and it's annoying and it got worse since she married her 7 month, psychotic, boyfriend.  (I'm sorry yall, I think he got some paranoid personality disorder symptoms.) 

I say go Vicki with Brooks and if he is a douche, then time will tell.  Everything that goes down in the dark, eventually reveals itself in the light.  Brianna should look at her own mess of something, before she judge her mom's relationship again.  And why the sam hill is she venting to Gretchen and Slade about this?  She know good 'n' well that Gretchy can't stand her mother and it's mutual.  That's just like a Priest confiding into Satan about something.  Ugh!! so stoopid


----------



## Stilettolife

slyyls said:


> I will say it again; marry in haste, repent in leisure. How long did Brianna date Ryan before she eloped with him? I don't want to be too judgemental; but I have read that controlling, abusive men often push for immediate commitment, and then start to systematically distance friends, and family members.
> Ryan appears to be the one who is deciding who is or is not allowed in "his" house.
> Maybe he and Brooks recognize each other, for what they are, and both are trying to latch on to a lifestyle.
> They obviously want the attention that comes with appearing on a reality show, and both would have been required to sign contracts; so there is no question they are motivated to appear by some personal gain.
> 
> I think Brianna will be running back home to Vicki very soon. Living on her own with Ryan is the best thing she can do for herself and her son. It will expedite the awakening of self preservation, and clear some trees, so she can see the forest.


 
OMG this makes so much sense with my mom.  She married my stepdad approximately a month after they got engaged. And dude was a controlling, whinning, narcisstic, paranoid schizo, verbally and emotional abusive pricko aface.  (I have forgiven stepdude, but daughter does not forget, nor does she tend to forget.)


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> I think I said that a long time ago - if Vicks likes Brooks that much, why wouldn't she just tell everybody to piss off and enjoy her life a little? What's left of it anyway. She is lonely and alone, she is not getting any younger and found someone who can tolerate her, which is a miracle by itself.
> Brianna, being a 5 year old, is saying that Brooks is creepy. Well, to some Ryan and Brianna are creepy, so? Don't like it, move out. Let your mother breath. The thing is, Bre and Ryan probably can't afford to rent anywhere near Newport Beach and their only option is military housing, which is not bad at all, people live there. Vicky can visit. Familiarity breeds contempt, I think, it fits perfectly to their situation.


I agree with what you are saying about Vicki doing what she wants and telling everyone to piss off....however, I just think her daughter and grandson mean the absolute world to her..they are her family....she cant risk losing them...its a very tough position...plus, she probably wonders if she pisses off her daugher and then her and brooks dont work out, she ends up alone....

brianna needs to grow the f up, and Brooks needs to man up....get a room for now...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brooks is a douche. Vickie should stay far away brooks, he's already confirmed he cold his share of their business to payback child support debt. Apparently, she gave or loaned him his share.


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> I agree with what you are saying about Vicki doing what she wants and telling everyone to piss off....however, I just think her daughter and grandson mean the absolute world to her..they are her family....she cant risk losing them...its a very tough position...plus, she probably wonders if she pisses off her daugher and then her and brooks dont work out, she ends up alone....
> 
> brianna needs to grow the f up, and Brooks needs to man up....get a room for now...


I agree that Vicks is in a tough position, but all of them living together (Vicks and Bre&Ryan and the baby) was a bad idea to begin with, their relationship would be so much more civilized if they had some distance between them.
Whatever Ryan is dealing with, PTSD because of his deployments (btw, did they ever mention what his MOS is?), his intolerance and anger because he didn't get enough hugs, whatever it is, Brianna can't expect her relatives to like him, accept his outbursts and let him walk over Vicky and dictate who she is seeing in her own house because Brianna married to Ryan. She is a big girl, don't like it-get your own place and get the hell out.


----------



## rockhollow

I miss Donn - he would have kicked Ryan to the curb!!!


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> I agree that Vicks is in a tough position, but all of them living together (Vicks and Bre&Ryan and the baby) was a bad idea to begin with, their relationship would be so much more civilized if they had some distance between them.
> Whatever Ryan is dealing with, PTSD because of his deployments (btw, did they ever mention what his MOS is?), his intolerance and anger because he didn't get enough hugs, whatever it is, Brianna can't expect her relatives to like him, accept his outbursts and let him walk over Vicky and dictate who she is seeing in her own house because Brianna married to Ryan. She is a big girl, don't like it-get your own place and get the hell out.


I know your right....Im sure that Vicki didnt realize it would be as bad as it is...I guess you really never know people until you live with them...


----------



## GoGlam

Gretchenism: "tooting your high horn" (in reference to Heather talking about her own acting skills)


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> I miss Donn - he would have kicked Ryan to the curb!!!


me too!!!! ...I bet he would have done it with his casual, but forceful way...


----------



## horse17

okay, so with all this talk about Don, I read online that he had been cheating on Vicki for 20 years?????...whats up with that?...I SO want to like him....


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> okay, so with all this talk about Don, I read online that he had been cheating on Vicki for 20 years?????...whats up with that?...I SO want to like him....



He cheated, she cheated.  

But, from a parental standpoint he seemed to be a standup guy since Brianna and Michael still have a relationship with him and Brianna has spoken highly of him. 

Some people are horrible spouses, but great parents. Maybe that's the case here.


----------



## Suzie

I don't think Ryan was drunk at all, he looked very much in control! Vicki and Brianna were trying to sooth him so it may indicate that this type of behaviour has happened before.

So, reading that story she actually only physically knew him for 2 weeks before they eloped, why the hurry?


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> He cheated, she cheated.
> 
> But, from a parental standpoint he seemed to be a standup guy since Brianna and Michael still have a relationship with him and Brianna has spoken highly of him.
> 
> Some people are horrible spouses, but great parents. Maybe that's the case here.


this is true..


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> He cheated, she cheated.
> 
> But, from a parental standpoint he seemed to be a standup guy since Brianna and Michael still have a relationship with him and Brianna has spoken highly of him.
> 
> Some people are horrible spouses, but great parents. Maybe that's the case here.



I agree, 
I think they both did some questionable things for a marriage.

It sure seems genuine when they did that renewal on the island.
But then we were told here, that it was all a sham.

Donn has the advantage of leaving the show, so we can still speculate that he's a nice guy.
It must have been he!! To have lived with Vicki all those years


----------



## horse17

I agree, 
I think they both did some questionable things for a marriage.

It sure seems genuine when they did that renewal on the island.
But then we were told here, that it was all a sham.

Donn has the advantage of leaving the show, so we can still speculate that he's a nice guy.
It must have been he!! To have lived with Vicki all those years



well, from what we saw on tv, Vicki did not treat him that well....she seemed to put him down and  emasculate him....I also thought the renewal was genuine....thats why I was bummed out when they split so soon after that...oh well, maybe im a sucker for reality shows....


----------



## DC-Cutie

rockhollow said:


> I agree,
> I think they both did some questionable things for a marriage.
> 
> It sure seems genuine when they did that renewal on the island.
> But then we were told here, that it was all a sham.
> 
> Donn has the advantage of leaving the show, so we can still speculate that he's a nice guy.
> It must have been he!! To have lived with Vicki all those years



Vicki could have left too. But she requires too much validation and affirmations, so the attention from the show is great for her ego. 

He seemed miserable the last season, well most seasons actually.


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> she (Lydia) was speaking in an interview about Vicki confronting Slade and then she stepped in and said how he insulted her on her looks.  of course Gretchen sticks up for him.  so in the interview Lydia spoke about how it was pointless to confront the two of them but she wouldn't be listening to his radio show or carrying any Gretchen Christine totes any time soon ... and i believe there was a bit of an eye-roll.
> 
> Lydia is kind of nerdy, kind of goofy, and comes across as dingy sometimes but i really liked her for the most part this season.  when the accusations and insults start flying she holds her own very nicely (my favorite was:  "Slade, here's $5 for the douche jar."



I love Lydia.  She cracks me up.



legaldiva said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode yet ... but now I can't wait.
> 
> I just want to say one thing about Ryan, and not as an excuse for behavior I haven't yet witnessed myself, but remember he is a combat war veteran.  A marine.  His behavior is very possibly related and the result of PTSD from serving our country protecting our freedoms.  I just wanted to throw that out there.  Again--I offer that only as context and a reason we should tread lightly with this, and calling him a "loser," etc until we know more.



I wonder how he was before he went to combat.  I'm guessing he was the same.  A lot of a$$holey people join the military or police force for the ego/power trip.  It wouldn't surprise me if he was one of them.



rockhollow said:


> I miss Donn - he would have kicked Ryan to the curb!!!



I know!  



GoGlam said:


> Gretchenism: "tooting your high horn" (in reference to Heather talking about her own acting skills)



Oh my.  She's just too much.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki could have left too. But she requires too much validation and affirmations, so the attention from the show is great for her ego.
> 
> He seemed miserable the last season, well most seasons actually.



Yes, the last season, he seemed miserable. I'm sure he stayed many years for the kids.
I'm so glad they still have a relationship with him.

And Vicki seems to have finally left Brooks - but it tough to know, with all the together/not together they've done.
Maybe once her started to mess with her business, she decided to start paying attention.
That would be quite a slap in the fece to sell the Vodka shares that Vicki gave him.


----------



## Bentley1

Meh about Brooks looking to profit off Vicki.  Seems thats the most "harmful" thing he has done to her.

Vicki seems to be well aware of it, whether she lets on or not, so I don't see any harm in it.  

She's a grown woman who has been married and divorced twice with 2 grown kids and a grandchild.  If she wants to date a man who wants to come up by dating her, then whatever.  

And watching this episode, yep, Ryan's outburst was worse than we saw in the clip posted on here a few days ago.  What irked me the most was that he just would not drop it.  Dude, stfu you freak!


----------



## vanasty

Bentley1 said:


> Meh about Brooks looking to profit off Vicki.  Seems thats the most "harmful" thing he has done to her.
> 
> Vicki seems to be well aware of it, whether she lets on or not, so I don't see any harm in it.
> 
> She's a grown woman who has been married and divorced twice with 2 grown kids and a grandchild.  If she wants to date a man who wants to come up by dating her, then whatever.



MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!

The Brooks hate train was full steam ahead with people on the show, and with viewer reaction,...I personally didnt get it (maybe some scandalous reports have come out that I dont know about? idk enlighten me) but Vicki is grown and will die completely aware of where her money is and where it is going. She honestly strikes me as the type that will not ever fall into ruin and abuse for the diq ever.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## tomz_grl

^
What happened between Lydia and Heather? I wonder if it's still over the Mexico trip???

Gretchen crying...I have no words. Not a pretty crying face at all!
Brianna looked EVIL while she was cussing Brooks out!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gretchen's face is so botox'd that its not even moving!  Damn shame


----------



## zaara10

I can guarantee Brooks has dirt on Ryan, but he seems to keep quiet... Maybe it's time to bring it.


----------



## limom

zaara10 said:


> I can guarantee Brooks has dirt on Ryan, but he seems to keep quiet... Maybe it's time to bring it.



Yeah, but why stir the hornets' nest?


----------



## legaldiva

I finally watched the finale last night ... and I take back my lukewarm defense of Ryan.  His behavior was APPALLING.  I absolutely ABHOR people who act so disrepectfully in response to perceiving being disrespected.  Lydia's mom is an elderly woman.  My parents taught me to respect my elders, and I'm not learning that respect isn't earned, but something you give out freely as a respectable person.

I wish the men had stood up to Ryan more, but Uncle Billy was doing all he could.  Ryan really uses his aggression to control Brianna & Vicky, I suspect ... he flips out, they try to soothe & calm him to preserve the peace.  I feel like Brianna is in a great deal of denial, and that maybe Vicky made promises about Brooks she couldn't keep in order to keep Brianna & grandson close to protect them.  I think there is a lot more going on that ht cameras caught this season.

Ryan made himself look like a typical DV offender ... we just haven't seen him act out physically.  Yet.


----------



## guccimamma

please don, come home...even if you live in the pool house.  crazy has taken over, and these women need some sanity.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> please don, come home...even if you live in the pool house.  crazy has taken over, and these women need some sanity.



 true


----------



## DivineMissM

guccimamma said:


> please don, come home...even if you live in the pool house.  crazy has taken over, and these women need some sanity.



Is Donn on Twitter?  Maybe we should start a Twitter campaign.  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> please don, come home...even if you live in the pool house.  crazy has taken over, and these women need some sanity.



Ain't that the truth!



DivineMissM said:


> Is Donn on Twitter?  Maybe we should start a Twitter campaign.  lol



#comebackDonn


----------



## lulilu

Has Brianna always been this rude and disrespectful of Vickie?  Or has her relationship with Ryan exacerbated it?  Now I believe that Ryan decided they would get married (probably when he figured out how rich Vickie is).  I have no words for him.


----------



## Nahreen

lulilu said:


> Has Brianna always been this rude and disrespectful of Vickie?  Or has her relationship with Ryan exacerbated it?  Now I believe that Ryan decided they would get married (probably when he figured out how rich Vickie is).  I have no words for him.



I've not seen this episode yet. I don't have the impressioon that Briana used to be rude and disrespectful before. She has always voiced her opinion, but I've never felt she was rude. If anything Briana has always felt to be the only sane one of these catty women and have stood up for her mum when the others attacked her on a trip. Of course in the early seasons Vicki seemed quite controlling of Briana and interfering with her relationship to Colby (I think that was the name of Brianas ex). 

Brooks don't seem genuine. When he first came on the show he seemed to be to good to be true, saying exactly the right things like he studied the previous seasons of the show to "learn" how to behave towards Vicki.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Yes, I love _the way Vicki  talks about her love tank.._

_According to Lauri, there must be an oil spill in the middle of_

_Orange County.. LOL_


----------



## leeann

Is it possible that Vicki caves to Bri and Ryan so much, because she's afraid for Bri and maybe fears he will abuse her if they move out?


----------



## limom

leeann said:


> Is it possible that Vicki caves to Bri and Ryan so much, because she's afraid for Bri and maybe fears he will abuse her if they move out?



Totally, I have never seen Vicky in appeasement mode ever.
She was placating both her daughter and her SIL.


----------



## Stilettolife

lulilu said:


> Has Brianna always been this rude and disrespectful of Vickie? Or has her relationship with Ryan exacerbated it? Now I believe that Ryan decided they would get married (probably when he figured out how rich Vickie is). I have no words for him.


 
I think she has.  One thing I picked up about Briana for a while, long before she met Ryan is that she knows how to complain, use guilt, and give ultimatum to her mom to get what she wants.  She's sometimes is the voice of reason, but she's also a brat.  

I know some people may think that Vicki controls her kids, but I don't see Vicki ever controlling of her kids, but if anything she tried to be their friend too much, which is nothing wrong with that per se, but she's walking on eggshells around Briana especially.  Vicki got the balls, now she needs to use them with Ryan and Brianna and lay down some laws of her castle.


----------



## vanasty

Nahreen said:


> If anything Briana has always felt to be the only sane one of these catty women and have stood up for her mum when the others attacked her on a trip..



Brianna's ego comes from being told she is the voice of reason for so long, that now she thinks she can morally do no wrong.



Stilettolife said:


> I think she has.  One thing I picked up about Briana for a while, long before she met Ryan is that she knows how to complain, use guilt, and give ultimatum to her mom to get what she wants.  She's sometimes is the voice of reason, but she's also a brat.
> 
> I know some people may think that Vicki controls her kids, but I don't see Vicki ever controlling of her kids, but if anything she tried to be their friend too much, which is nothing wrong with that per se, but she's walking on eggshells around Briana especially.  Vicki got the balls, now she needs to use them with Ryan and Brianna and lay down some laws of her castle.



yep. Her eloping and and her marriage with Ryan came off as very contrived and deliberate, usually I would be the type to fall for the fearless spirit of young couples like that, but the way they pulled Vicki aside to tell her KNOWING it would upset her...I actually thought it was cruel and manipulative..I dont know. It really rubbed me the wrong way.

It makes me look back to when Brianna was going to join the military, I think it was an empty threat to get a reaction out of her mother. She gets a kick dangling that "You cant say or do anything about this!!" carrot in front of Vicki until she gets the right reaction that makes her look like the poor trampled daughter of the power hungry matriarch.

Remember when Brianna was crying about Vicki's decision to buy a boat? How horrible and selfish she was for trashing all their childhood memories even though they never used that vacation home. Brianna does not give a flip about laying it on thick when it counts.


----------



## Bentley1

LMAO at Wretchen's fake cry.  I would of laughed in her face if she fake cried like that in front of me with her wooden face.


----------



## GoGlam

Stilettolife said:


> I think she has.  One thing I picked up about Briana for a while, long before she met Ryan is that she knows how to complain, use guilt, and give ultimatum to her mom to get what she wants.  She's sometimes is the voice of reason, but she's also a brat.
> 
> I know some people may think that Vicki controls her kids, but I don't see Vicki ever controlling of her kids, but if anything she tried to be their friend too much, which is nothing wrong with that per se, but she's walking on eggshells around Briana especially.  Vicki got the balls, now she needs to use them with Ryan and Brianna and lay down some laws of her castle.



I completely agree.  In watching some of the episodes from previous seasons recently, it's clear that Brianna has always had disdain for Vicky.  She would be disrespectful but not to the point she is now.  Speaking to Gretchen and Slade about how horrible Vicky's boyfriend is doesn't seem like something she would do in the past.  Ryan's presence has made the situation much worse


----------



## Stilettolife

vanasty said:


> Brianna's ego comes from being told she is the voice of reason for so long, that now she thinks she can morally do no wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Her eloping and and her marriage with Ryan came off as very contrived and deliberate, usually I would be the type to fall for the fearless spirit of young couples like that, but the way they pulled Vicki aside to tell her KNOWING it would upset her...I actually thought it was cruel and manipulative..I dont know. It really rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> It makes me look back to when Brianna was going to join the military, I think it was an empty threat to get a reaction out of her mother. She gets a kick dangling that "You cant say or do anything about this!!" carrot in front of Vicki until she gets the right reaction that makes her look like the poor trampled daughter of the power hungry matriarch.
> 
> Remember when Brianna was crying about Vicki's decision to buy a boat? How horrible and selfish she was for trashing all their childhood memories even though they never used that vacation home. Brianna does not give a flip about laying it on thick when it counts.


 
Yeah I thought that was so stupid of Brianna to cry over Vicki decision to buy a boat.  I was like it's your mother's money to do whatever she wants.  Heather's kids weren't really excited about moving to the new house, but as young as they are, they didn't throw a tantrum.  Brianna is just a spoil brat and Vicki gives into that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna is the way she is, spoiled because Vicki raised her that way


----------



## Stilettolife

GoGlam said:


> I completely agree. In watching some of the episodes from previous seasons recently, it's clear that Brianna has always had disdain for Vicky. She would be disrespectful but not to the point she is now. Speaking to Gretchen and Slade about how horrible Vicky's boyfriend is doesn't seem like something she would do in the past. Ryan's presence has made the situation much worse


 
Excellent points.  I can see venting to your mother's friends, because I have done that with my own mother.  However, venting to your mom's enemies and then she threw her mother under the bus at last year reunion; yeah daughter dear is really swell.  I don't believe Vicki has ever told Brianna business out there and I'm sure she has some, but that was so mean of her to some of the things she has done to her mom.  Vicki takes interest in her kids lives and clearly loves them to pieces that she told her boyfriend that she choses the kids over him.  If that's controlling or overbearing, then wow..I wonder what it would be if she just said, screw yall and ignore Brianna and Mike altogether.  Like my mom said, you can't please everybody.  

I say this all the time, I only listen to 3 people in this world.....God, my mama, and my boss and that's only because she approves my timecard.


----------



## GoGlam

Stilettolife said:


> Excellent points.  I can see venting to your mother's friends, because I have done that with my own mother.  However, venting to your mom's enemies and then she threw her mother under the bus at last year reunion; yeah daughter dear is really swell.  I don't believe Vicki has ever told Brianna business out there and I'm sure she has some, but that was so mean of her to some of the things she has done to her mom.  Vicki takes interest in her kids lives and clearly loves them to pieces that she told her boyfriend that she choses the kids over him.  If that's controlling or overbearing, then wow..I wonder what it would be if she just said, screw yall and ignore Brianna and Mike altogether.  Like my mom said, you can't please everybody.
> 
> I say this all the time, I only listen to 3 people in this world.....God, my mama, and my boss and that's only because she approves my timecard.



Yep, not like Brianna can plead a case of not realizing Vicky and Gretchen are enemies.  It's practically like committing familial treason!


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Yep, not like Brianna can plead a case of not realizing Vicky and Gretchen are enemies.  It's practically like committing familial treason!



Brianna is disloyal to Vicky. 
How bad could her childhood have been?
Vicky worked her azz off to provide the best for Mike and Brianna.
I also think she stayed with Donn too long in part to keep the family unit intact.
But on the other hand, she was too free with her contempt regarding the children's biological father.
This had to hurt both Mike Jr and Brianna,imo.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Brianna is disloyal to Vicky.
> How bad could her childhood have been?
> Vicky worked her azz off to provide the best for Mike and Brianna.
> I also think she stayed with Donn too long in part to keep the family unit intact.
> But on the other hand, she was too free with her contempt regarding the children's biological father.
> This had to hurt both Mike Jr and Brianna,imo.



I have a feeling her thoughts about their father have not only to do with lack of financial support but also not being there.  Brianna probably realizes that she can control and manipulate Vicky, so she acts the way she does.  Now she has even more of a bargaining chip with the addition of Troy, so she got more intense about her bad behavior.  If my daughter acted like she did, I would be very disappointed and feel betrayed.


----------



## vanasty

GoGlam said:


> Yep, not like Brianna can plead a case of not realizing Vicky and Gretchen are enemies.  It's practically like committing familial treason!





Stilettolife said:


> Excellent points.  I can see venting to your mother's friends, because I have done that with my own mother.  However, venting to your mom's enemies and then she threw her mother under the bus at last year reunion; yeah daughter dear is really swell.  I don't believe Vicki has ever told Brianna business out there and I'm sure she has some, but that was so mean of her to some of the things she has done to her mom.  Vicki takes interest in her kids lives and clearly loves them to pieces that she told her boyfriend that she choses the kids over him.  If that's controlling or overbearing, then wow..I wonder what it would be if she just said, screw yall and ignore Brianna and Mike altogether.  Like my mom said, you can't please everybody.
> 
> I say this all the time, I only listen to 3 people in this world.....God, my mama, and my boss and that's only because she approves my timecard.



Yooooooooooooooooo!! See, _this_ is why she doesnt have girlfriends. Any girl who has one foot in her mother's house, and the other on her enemies's doormat as she throws her mother under the bus IS MESSED UP. Any average group of girls will have no patience for this level of slop and disrespect. But whatever Brianna, keep fighting that good fight, thinking all girls are inherently venomous!




limom said:


> But on the other hand, she was too free with her contempt regarding the children's biological father.
> This had to hurt both Mike Jr and Brianna,imo.



This had to be the big screw up. If I remember correctly, if you even had a neutral stance on what kind of man her ex was, Vicki would get very upset. You were all in or your were against her. 

I guess thats were Brianna gets her big girl gloves on, throwing ultimatums around in her mother's house, using her child's welfare as the noble cause. At least Vicki plays by her own rules by choosing what Brianna lays out for her. Reap what you sow I guess.


----------



## lucywife

I remember when Brianna said that she is a child of two divorces. Oh well, cry me a river...yes, it's unfortunate, but what is Vicky supposed to do about that? Jump off the cliff? It is so easy to blame parents for everything that they do wrong and for everything that you do wrong.
Brianna should be happy she is cancer-free, has a beautiful and healthy baby-boy and support system not that many people have. Nobody will ever love her the way Vicky does, she doesn't get it yet.


----------



## vanasty

Brianna said:
			
		

> My mom and Brooks have a very drama packed relationship and are frequently on and off. I didnt want Troy (or myself) to be around any fighting or any men coming in and out and in and out of the house. My mom told Ryan and I before we moved in that she had no plans to move Brooks in and that their relationship wasnt at that level. I would have NEVER moved into the home if I was going to get in the way of my moms relationship moving forward, which she assured me that I wouldnt. The decision to move into my moms house was out of pure convenience and not necessity. Between my health problems related to my thyroidectomy, becoming a first-time mother, and Ryan preparing to deploy to Afghanistan for a year, I had a lot to worry about and my focus was on a positive home environment. I told my mom on Day 1, If you feel like Im getting in the way of your life or your relationship, give me the word and I will happily get an apartment down the street, no argument!
> 
> This week, Ryan exposed one of the shocking experiences weve had with Brooks within the past year. Ryan and myself have both had interactions with Brooks that made us question his character and his intentions with my mom. I am extremely protective of those that I love, and my mom is high up on that list. Ryan quickly adopted the same kind of worry for my mom regarding her dating life. Ryan spent a lot of time one on one with Brooks and saw some red flags regarding his behavior behind my moms back. At the end of the day, Ryan and I want the best for my mom. I will always be picky about who my mom dates, as she was picky for me. My biggest concern for my mom is that she ends up with a genuine man who has her best interest in mind.




So Brianna's due date was days before Ryan's deployment, and so she moved in with her mother out of convenience because they couldnt find a house in time plus the help would be a bonus for a first time mother. Check. makes sense, sure.

okay, maybe tPF moms are going to think I'm nuts, but the way Brianna goes on about protecting baby Troy from a  turbulent home life (she goes on more about this in the full version of this essay) seems...dramatic. Troy is a tiny baby, I doubt he is cognizant of whatever Grandma is doing behind closed doors. From what Ive seen, Brooks is quiet. maybe too quiet, so I dont think he is an explosive threat to her child. Brianna really wants to pin this guy as a volatile mess.

She then sends Ryan to investigate Brooks and comes back with NO examples of these alarming "red flags" that her and Ryan have to protect Vicki from, just that Ryan for some reason has sanctified power to do this shady nondescript sleuthing and management of Vicki's personal life? wooooah. woah woah.

nope.


----------



## limom

vanasty said:


> So Brianna's due date was days before Ryan's deployment, and so she moved in with her mother out of convenience because they couldnt find a house in time plus the help would be a bonus for a first time mother. Check. makes sense, sure.
> 
> okay, maybe tPF moms are going to think I'm nuts, but the way Brianna goes on about protecting baby Troy from a  turbulent home life (she goes on more about this in the full version of this essay) seems...dramatic. Troy is a tiny baby, I doubt he is cognizant of whatever Grandma is doing behind closed doors. From what Ive seen, Brooks is quiet. maybe too quiet, so I dont think he is an explosive threat to her child. Brianna really wants to pin this guy as a volatile mess.
> 
> She then sends Ryan to investigate Brooks and comes back with NO examples of these alarming "red flags" that her and Ryan have to protect Vicki from, just that Ryan for some reason has sanctified power to do this shady nondescript sleuthing and management of Vicki's personal life? wooooah. woah woah.
> 
> nope.



Brianna is starting to sound like a moron. Vicky is 50 years old, she can fuc$ whom she damn please.
It is not of Brianna's business. 
She is afraid that Vicky might spend too much money on her over the hills lover boy, imo.
Let Vicky be.
Who the hell does that young woman think she is?


----------



## slyyls

Does anyone think it's possible that Brianna met Ryan on an internet site?  I guess my question is does anyone think it's possible that Brianna expressed her interest in joining the Military (much to Vicki's displeasure) because she had been co-responding to soldiers she was meeting online?

I may be imagining it; but I seem to recall Brianna and Ryan being very smug, and demanding, and letting Vicki know she better "shut up , and put up" with their decision to elope.
I would love to look back on the Brianna/Ryan "love story" to see his demeanour  back then.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> Does anyone think it's possible that Brianna met Ryan on an internet site?  I guess my question is does anyone think it's possible that Brianna expressed her interest in joining the Military (much to Vicki's displeasure) because she had been co-responding to soldiers she was meeting online?
> 
> I may be imagining it; but I seem to recall Brianna and Ryan being very smug, and demanding, and letting Vicki know she better "shut up , and put up" with their decision to elope.
> I would love to look back on the Brianna/Ryan "love story" to see his demeanour  back then.



I believe they did meet on an online dating site.


----------



## slyyls

OK Ryan was preparing to deploy to Afghanistan for a year just AFTER baby Troy's birth.   How old is baby Troy now, and did Ryan actually go to Afghanistan?   Does anyone know what his deployment history is?


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> I believe they did meet on an online dating site.


Thanks, not that I think there is anything wrong with them meeting online; I was merely curious.
I know several very happy couples, who have met online, and I think it's way easier than getting friends to set you up, or meeting at a club.


----------



## limom

slyyls said:


> OK Ryan was preparing to deploy to Afghanistan for a year just AFTER baby Troy's birth.   How old is baby Troy now, and did Ryan actually go to Afghanistan?   Does anyone know what his deployment history is?



Alexis Bellino said on WWHL that he was there right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> Thanks, not that I think there is anything wrong with them meeting online; I was merely curious.
> I know several very happy couples, who have met online, and I think it's way easier than getting friends to set you up, or meeting at a club.



I agree. Nothing wrong with online dating. You have to be just as cautious as meeting someone in person.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree. Nothing wrong with online dating. You have to be just as cautious as meeting someone in person.



Was Ryan married to wife # 1 at the time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Was Ryan married to wife # 1 at the time?



I read somewhere that he was either married  or newly divorced.


----------



## limom

http://blogs.militarytimes.com/batt...ersy-speaks-out-says-tv-edits-were-one-sided/
Marine involved in Real Housewives controversy speaks out, says TV edits were one-sided
AUGUST 7TH, 2013 | BATTLE RATTLE | POSTED BY GINA HARKINS



A Marine who appears on The Real Housewives of Orange County is under fire from civilians and other service members following his behavior towards one of the stars mothers during Mondays season finale  but he said theres more to the story than what made the TV edits.
Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson, a joint terminal attack controller with 11th Marines, out of Camp Pendleton, Calif., is currently deployed to Afghanistan on his fourth tour. Culberson married his wife, Briana, in 2012. She is the daughter of Real Housewives star Vicki Gunvalson, who just wrapped up her eighth season of the Bravo reality TV show. Culberson has appeared on the show for the past two seasons.

Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson, walks down the aisle with his wife, Briana, during their May 2012 wedding. Culberson is under fire for comments he made during a recent episode of The Real Housewives of Orange County, on which his mother-in-law, Vicki Gunvalson, stars. (Courtesy of Ryan Culberson)
But his appearance on the shows season finale that aired on Monday has left him the subject of a heated debate. Some say his behavior brought discredit on the Marine Corps. Others say blaming him for the way he acted is a double standard, since the housewives on the show are regularly yelling at each other and calling each other names.
The incident in question occurred after the mother of one of the housewives, Judy Stirling, approached Gunvalson during a party at her house to tell her that her son-in-law threatened to kick her out. She said he was angry that she rested her feet on the couch and went off on her.
But Culberson said Bravos edits didnt show the full story.
There was so much more  that led up to that incident which they fail to include to make me look like the crazy Marine, Culberson told Marine Corps Times via email. It definitely was a crazy night and I cannot get over how the producers edited it.
Culberson said he went as far as to get the family lawyers involved in order to persuade Bravo into showing a more realistic version of what went down.
But due to the contract, anything we say or do can be cut a represented they way they want, he said.
Still, some Marines have said Culberson should never have acted the way he did on camera. And Culberson agreed, saying he has some regrets about what happened that night.
I said somethings in the heat of the moment that I wish I hadnt, he said. But if the true story had of been painted it would be a lot more justified.

Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson married into the Real Housewives of Orange County family last year. Culbersons wife, Briana, right, is the daughter of Vicki Gunvalson, left. (Courtesy of Ryan Culberson)
Gunvalson told Marine Corps Times that she wasnt there to see what happened between her son-in-law and Stirling, but said the show only depicted Ryans reaction, and not what led up to it.
What Ryan did tell me when the cameras were off is she was very rude and disrespectful to him when he asked her several times to remove her feet off my sofa and the red wine she was holding, she said. Although I cant defend or condone how he acted because I wasnt there at the time, I do know Ryan is a very kind man but obviously was pushed to his limit with her.
Culberson told Marine Corps Times last year that he tries to always be mindful of who hes representing as a Marine featured on a reality show.
I think you just need to make sure you steer clear of any drama that would make you look bad or bring discredit on the Marine Corps, Culberson said. I think, unless its something positive, its just not a good idea. Putting anything negative out there is only going to create problems.
More about Monday nights episode can be viewed here.
Tags: Bravo, Briana Culberson, Judy Stirling, Lydia McLaughlin, Real Housewives, Real Housewives of Orange County, Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson, Vicki Gunvalson
Permalink | August 7th, 2013
Comments
Morgan Green Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 5:04 pm
Coming from a military family and having seen this episode, it does not matter at all what the producers did or did not show. This man was highly aggressive, not only to that elderly woman but to other people as well. It was not his place to reprimand someone for putting their feet on furniture that was not obviously his, in a house that he is a guest in. He was clearly disrespectful. I understand sometimes there are issues in controlling emotions or maybe too much alcohol was involved. With that being said, I do not think that he represents all Marines, as the majority of them are honorable gentlemen. This guy is a douche for speaking to anyone the way he has.
Dixie Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 5:18 pm
There have been many, many cases in these reality shows where the editing has been incredibly one sided, then a few episodes later we see what really went down and feel like chumps.
Since when is 64 considered elderly? Sheesh.
Christina Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 6:28 pm
The typical blame the editing excuse. Bravo editors did not put the repeated F word into Ryans mouth. The tape doesnt lie he cursed out a woman for having her feet up, in a house that isnt even his. Theres no excuse for that kind of rage. He should be a man and own up to his behavior; it was despicable.
Hadley Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 6:43 pm
This is the exact response I would have expected from a douchebag like this. Rather than own up and apologize for his unacceptable behavior, he instead chooses the path any abuser would place blame elsewhere and minimize his awful behavior so that he can justify it. Nobody is going to buy it. Disgusts me even further that any woman would have a part in helping to further justify his actions. There is NOTHING Judy could have done (I dont care if she was rude or not) to justify his awful behavior. My father is a decorated Vietnam Vet, this loser is not even in the same class with any member of the Armed Forces I have ever known. Ryan is a TOTAL disgrace to our Armed Forces.
Vidal Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 6:45 pm
Editing is not responsible for making Ryan invade a 64-year-olds personal space in a threatening manner. Editing did not fake Ryan repeatedly calling the same woman a ***** and yelling at her to get out of a house that was not even his. This is an unstable person, who is very much NOT in control of his anger and seems on the verge of attack. This will not end well for Ryan Culberson. Someone needs to get him committed before he hurts an innocent person.
Real Marine Wife Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 7:17 pm
Get off of your high horses.. its a highly known fact that these shows edit in favor of ratings and all of you talking crap fell for it!
Susan Says: 
August 7th, 2013 at 7:33 pm
Im surprised the Corps even allows him to be a part of this crap. Please dont blame being in the military or editing. You young man should have taken the high road as a gentleman and Marine! You are disgraceful and full of excuses.
Leave a Reply
Name (required)

Mail (will not be published) (required)

Website

Comments



 + seven = 8


----------



## DC-Cutie

Blame it on the editing, huh?


----------



## lucywife

Ouch. It will be better for him to apologize publicly and stop making up stories. There were no cameras in the room. Only a coward would attack a woman who is old enough to be his mother the way he did and lie about it after. Marine or not, what a shame.


----------



## kcf68

Yeah as my Daddy would say "As a military member , you must always remember your military bearings"!


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> I remember when Brianna said that she is a child of two divorces. Oh well, cry me a river...yes, it's unfortunate, but what is Vicky supposed to do about that? Jump off the cliff? It is so easy to blame parents for everything that they do wrong and for everything that you do wrong.
> Brianna should be happy she is cancer-free, has a beautiful and healthy baby-boy and support system not that many people have. Nobody will ever love her the way Vicky does, she doesn't get it yet.


she will get it, but maybe later on......agree with you here....vicki is in a very tough spot.....brianna, and grandson and even ryan are her family now....she doesnt want to risk losing the only family she has.....


----------



## SherryF

legaldiva said:


> I finally watched the finale last night ... and I take back my lukewarm defense of Ryan.  His behavior was APPALLING.  I absolutely ABHOR people who act so disrepectfully in response to perceiving being disrespected.  Lydia's mom is an elderly woman.  My parents taught me to respect my elders, and I'm not learning that respect isn't earned, but something you give out freely as a respectable person.
> 
> I wish the men had stood up to Ryan more, but Uncle Billy was doing all he could.  Ryan really uses his aggression to control Brianna & Vicky, I suspect ... he flips out, they try to soothe & calm him to preserve the peace.  I feel like Brianna is in a great deal of denial, and that maybe Vicky made promises about Brooks she couldn't keep in order to keep Brianna & grandson close to protect them.  I think there is a lot more going on that ht cameras caught this season.
> 
> Ryan made himself look like a typical DV offender ... we just haven't seen him act out physically.  Yet.


 

 You have hot the nail on the head with your insightful post. I totally agree.


----------



## valleydolldiva

Im sorry...regardless of "editing" or not...WHAT he said...and the WAY he said it....was wrong...and when they DID show him on camera he started in on Lydia, yelling at her then barking at Viki. He's crazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is why I hate that the reunion is filmed so far in advance. I know they probably view the episodes before the reunion, but the viewers can't ask questions since there are more episodes after the taping.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I was shocked at Ryan's behavior towards Lydia's mom. It was absolutely disgusting. There was absolutely no excuse for that level of aggression. Judging on how his mouth was snarling and the way he was flipping out,  you would think she had tried to poison the family dog or steal the baby.

It's definitely a power trip. You could tell at the end it wasn't even about the couch, in his mind, he just wanted his way and that's it.  Telling Vicki to defend the family honor or some lame excuse.

Lydia hadn't even heard or seen what had happened, so it must be extremely upsetting to watch that clip. 

Brianna better brace herself for her kid(s). It's good that she's use to standing up to strong personalities. I feel like her husband is going to really emphasis on "disciplining" their kids.


----------



## grace04

GoGlam said:


> Gretchenism: "tooting your high horn" (in reference to Heather talking about her own acting skills)



Ha! I missed that one, and I try to catch them all.  That must be a cross between tooting your own horn and riding on your high horse.  What an idiot.

Brianna is such an entitled, short-sighted mess.  She elopes after 7 months ,yet she is qualified to give her mother ultimatums and grief over her choice of a man?   Vicki agreeing to let those two move into her house and banish Brooks is so ridiculous that it's not hard to see where Brianna gets her entitlement issues.  Brianna thinks her wisdom is so great that she has the right to run her mother's life, and Vicki lets her.  Perhaps when Brianna's own marriage comes crashing down (and I get a strong vibe that it will), she and Vicki will both wake up and decide to let each other start living their own lives.  In the meantime, the situation is so dysfunctional that it's hard to have any respect for any of them.  I hate to say it, but right now Brooks is the only one making any sense.


----------



## rockhollow

lucywife said:


> Ouch. It will be better for him to apologize publicly and stop making up stories. There were no cameras in the room. Only a coward would attack a woman who is old enough to be his mother the way he did and lie about it after. Marine or not, what a shame.



Yes, yes yes.
And I hold him to even a higher standard being a Marine. I hope he gets lota of flack over this.
And sorry, they didn't edit the scenes after, and he just kept going on and on using terrible language.


----------



## grace04

Whenever Gretchen appeared in a scene during this last episode, I found it hard to look at anything besides her upper lip.  Did she just recently have more work done on it?  It appeared that she had a piece of plastic stuck to the top of her mouth, and the light was even bouncing off of it in a weird way.  How does one make their lip do that, and why would you want to?


----------



## sgj99

tomz_grl said:


> ^
> *What happened between Lydia and Heather?* I wonder if it's still over the Mexico trip???
> 
> Gretchen crying...I have no words. Not a pretty crying face at all!
> Brianna looked EVIL while she was cussing Brooks out!!!



i'm curious too.  after seeing the clip it made me start thinking and nothing on camera was shown between those two so it must still be over the Mexico trip (good grief ... let it go!)


----------



## GoGlam

grace04 said:


> Ha! I missed that one, and I try to catch them all.  That must be a cross between tooting your own horn and riding on your high horse.  What an idiot.
> 
> Brianna is such an entitled, short-sighted mess.  She elopes after 7 months ,yet she is qualified to give her mother ultimatums and grief over her choice of a man?   Vicki agreeing to let those two move into her house and banish Brooks is so ridiculous that it's not hard to see where Brianna gets her entitlement issues.  Brianna thinks her wisdom is so great that she has the right to run her mother's life, and Vicki lets her.  Perhaps when Brianna's own marriage comes crashing down (and I get a strong vibe that it will), she and Vicki will both wake up and decide to let each other start living their own lives.  In the meantime, the situation is so dysfunctional that it's hard to have any respect for any of them.  I hate to say it, but right now Brooks is the only one making any sense.



Agreed! I think Brianna is in denial about Ryan and it may even make her happy that he's the flagrant type since he can do a lot of her dirty work for her


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Agreed! I think Brianna is in denial about Ryan and it may even make her happy that he's the flagrant type since he can do a lot of her dirty work for her



Until her face meets his fists. It is only a matter of time, imo.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Until her face meets his fists. It is only a matter of time, imo.



Wow what a screen shot! Later, if I can pause on the moment, I'll take a picture of his face when it looked like he wanted to hit Judy.  It's the classic "hold me back" face


----------



## vanasty

I swear when I browse this forum you ladies always make me nod/shake my head and audiby go "mmm hmmm",  "thats right" and "YEP" much to my boyfriend's confusion


----------



## vanasty

Brianna and I are both born in 87....yikes. I am glad I am not knee deep in her kind of problems right now, and I have the insight to have prevented them.


----------



## pursegrl12

vanasty said:


> So Brianna's due date was days before Ryan's deployment, and so she moved in with her mother out of convenience because they couldnt find a house in time plus the help would be a bonus for a first time mother. Check. makes sense, sure.
> 
> okay, maybe tPF moms are going to think I'm nuts, but the way Brianna goes on about protecting baby Troy from a  turbulent home life (she goes on more about this in the full version of this essay) seems...dramatic. Troy is a tiny baby, I doubt he is cognizant of whatever Grandma is doing behind closed doors. From what Ive seen, Brooks is quiet. maybe too quiet, so I dont think he is an explosive threat to her child. Brianna really wants to pin this guy as a volatile mess.
> 
> She then sends Ryan to investigate Brooks and comes back with NO examples of these alarming "red flags" that her and Ryan have to protect Vicki from, just that Ryan for some reason has sanctified power to do this shady nondescript sleuthing and management of Vicki's personal life? wooooah. woah woah.
> 
> nope.



you quoted a post by Briana? did she post that on TPF? sorry if it's a stupid question.


----------



## vanasty

pursegrl12 said:


> you quoted a post by Briana? did she post that on TPF? sorry if it's a stupid question.



no its not a stupid question!  sorry, I should of linked the full source, it came from one of Brianna's Bravo blogs http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...mith-culberson/briana-on-living-at-h?page=0,1


----------



## lulilu

Pinkcaviar said:


> I was shocked at Ryan's behavior towards Lydia's mom. It was absolutely disgusting. There was absolutely no excuse for that level of aggression. Judging on how his mouth was snarling and the way he was flipping out,  you would think she had tried to poison the family dog or steal the baby.
> 
> It's definitely a power trip. You could tell at the end it wasn't even about the couch, in his mind, he just wanted his way and that's it.  Telling Vicki to defend the family honor or some lame excuse.
> 
> Lydia hadn't even heard or seen what had happened, so it must be extremely upsetting to watch that clip.
> 
> *Brianna better brace herself for her kid(s). It's good that she's use to standing up to strong personalities. I feel like her husband is going to really emphasis on "disciplining" their kids*.




This is terrifying true.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


>




WOW!  I wonder what Brooks said to make Brianna so upset!


----------



## limom

needloub said:


> WOW!  I wonder what Brooks said to make Brianna so upset!



I have all the passwords?


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> I have all the passwords?


----------



## twin-fun

Is she really responding to Brooks, though? The way these previews are edited is not always how things played out.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

limom said:


> I have all the passwords?


 


GoGlam said:


>


 

:lolots:


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> I have all the passwords?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

needloub said:


> WOW!  I wonder what Brooks said to make Brianna so upset!


 
Yikes! Gretchen's face in that clip!  I can't believe she's able to keep a straight face when she says she's never had plastic surgery. On second thought, she's probably able to keep a straight face because it doesn't move at all!


----------



## needloub

HermesNewbie said:


> Yikes! Gretchen's face in that clip!  I can't believe she's able to keep a straight face when she says she's never had plastic surgery. On second thought, she's probably able to keep a straight face because it doesn't move at all!



Her face is looking more "cat-like" each season.  I wonder how her face will move when she claims that she doesn't lie lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Her face is looking more "cat-like" each season.  I wonder how her face will move when she claims that she doesn't lie lol!



That face isn't gonna move.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> That face isn't gonna move.



It sure won't!


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> http://blogs.militarytimes.com/batt...ersy-speaks-out-says-tv-edits-were-one-sided/
> Marine involved in Real Housewives controversy speaks out, says TV edits were one-sided
> AUGUST 7TH, 2013 | BATTLE RATTLE | POSTED BY GINA HARKINS
> 
> 
> 
> A Marine who appears on The Real Housewives of Orange County is under fire from civilians and other service members following his behavior towards one of the stars mothers during Mondays season finale  but he said theres more to the story than what made the TV edits.
> Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson, a joint terminal attack controller with 11th Marines, out of Camp Pendleton, Calif., is currently deployed to Afghanistan on his fourth tour. Culberson married his wife, Briana, in 2012. She is the daughter of Real Housewives star Vicki Gunvalson, who just wrapped up her eighth season of the Bravo reality TV show. Culberson has appeared on the show for the past two seasons.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson, walks down the aisle with his wife, Briana, during their May 2012 wedding. Culberson is under fire for comments he made during a recent episode of The Real Housewives of Orange County, on which his mother-in-law, Vicki Gunvalson, stars. (Courtesy of Ryan Culberson)
> But his appearance on the shows season finale that aired on Monday has left him the subject of a heated debate. Some say his behavior brought discredit on the Marine Corps. Others say blaming him for the way he acted is a double standard, since the housewives on the show are regularly yelling at each other and calling each other names.
> The incident in question occurred after the mother of one of the housewives, Judy Stirling, approached Gunvalson during a party at her house to tell her that her son-in-law threatened to kick her out. She said he was angry that she rested her feet on the couch and went off on her.
> But Culberson said Bravos edits didnt show the full story.
> There was so much more  that led up to that incident which they fail to include to make me look like the crazy Marine, Culberson told Marine Corps Times via email. It definitely was a crazy night and I cannot get over how the producers edited it.
> Culberson said he went as far as to get the family lawyers involved in order to persuade Bravo into showing a more realistic version of what went down.
> But due to the contract, anything we say or do can be cut a represented they way they want, he said.
> Still, some Marines have said Culberson should never have acted the way he did on camera. And Culberson agreed, saying he has some regrets about what happened that night.
> I said somethings in the heat of the moment that I wish I hadnt, he said. But if the true story had of been painted it would be a lot more justified.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson married into the Real Housewives of Orange County family last year. Culbersons wife, Briana, right, is the daughter of Vicki Gunvalson, left. (Courtesy of Ryan Culberson)
> Gunvalson told Marine Corps Times that she wasnt there to see what happened between her son-in-law and Stirling, but said the show only depicted Ryans reaction, and not what led up to it.
> What Ryan did tell me when the cameras were off is she was very rude and disrespectful to him when he asked her several times to remove her feet off my sofa and the red wine she was holding, she said. Although I cant defend or condone how he acted because I wasnt there at the time, I do know Ryan is a very kind man but obviously was pushed to his limit with her.
> Culberson told Marine Corps Times last year that he tries to always be mindful of who hes representing as a Marine featured on a reality show.
> I think you just need to make sure you steer clear of any drama that would make you look bad or bring discredit on the Marine Corps, Culberson said. I think, unless its something positive, its just not a good idea. Putting anything negative out there is only going to create problems.
> More about Monday nights episode can be viewed here.
> Tags: Bravo, Briana Culberson, Judy Stirling, Lydia McLaughlin, Real Housewives, Real Housewives of Orange County, Staff Sgt. Ryan Culberson, Vicki Gunvalson
> Permalink | August 7th, 2013
> Comments
> Morgan Green Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 5:04 pm
> Coming from a military family and having seen this episode, it does not matter at all what the producers did or did not show. This man was highly aggressive, not only to that elderly woman but to other people as well. It was not his place to reprimand someone for putting their feet on furniture that was not obviously his, in a house that he is a guest in. He was clearly disrespectful. I understand sometimes there are issues in controlling emotions or maybe too much alcohol was involved. With that being said, I do not think that he represents all Marines, as the majority of them are honorable gentlemen. This guy is a douche for speaking to anyone the way he has.
> Dixie Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 5:18 pm
> There have been many, many cases in these reality shows where the editing has been incredibly one sided, then a few episodes later we see what really went down and feel like chumps.
> Since when is 64 considered elderly? Sheesh.
> Christina Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 6:28 pm
> The typical blame the editing excuse. Bravo editors did not put the repeated F word into Ryans mouth. The tape doesnt lie he cursed out a woman for having her feet up, in a house that isnt even his. Theres no excuse for that kind of rage. He should be a man and own up to his behavior; it was despicable.
> Hadley Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 6:43 pm
> This is the exact response I would have expected from a douchebag like this. Rather than own up and apologize for his unacceptable behavior, he instead chooses the path any abuser would place blame elsewhere and minimize his awful behavior so that he can justify it. Nobody is going to buy it. Disgusts me even further that any woman would have a part in helping to further justify his actions. There is NOTHING Judy could have done (I dont care if she was rude or not) to justify his awful behavior. My father is a decorated Vietnam Vet, this loser is not even in the same class with any member of the Armed Forces I have ever known. Ryan is a TOTAL disgrace to our Armed Forces.
> Vidal Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 6:45 pm
> Editing is not responsible for making Ryan invade a 64-year-olds personal space in a threatening manner. Editing did not fake Ryan repeatedly calling the same woman a ***** and yelling at her to get out of a house that was not even his. This is an unstable person, who is very much NOT in control of his anger and seems on the verge of attack. This will not end well for Ryan Culberson. Someone needs to get him committed before he hurts an innocent person.
> Real Marine Wife Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 7:17 pm
> Get off of your high horses.. its a highly known fact that these shows edit in favor of ratings and all of you talking crap fell for it!
> Susan Says:
> August 7th, 2013 at 7:33 pm
> Im surprised the Corps even allows him to be a part of this crap. Please dont blame being in the military or editing. You young man should have taken the high road as a gentleman and Marine! You are disgraceful and full of excuses.
> Leave a Reply
> Name (required)
> 
> Mail (will not be published) (required)
> 
> Website
> 
> Comments
> 
> 
> 
> + seven = 8



TYTYTYTY for posting this.  I'm reading all these negative comments about Ryan and I want to scream PEOPLE ANDY COHEN can make ANYBODY look like the devil with editing (except himself)...put a pitchfork in Andy Cohen's hands.  I stopped watching this HW series, it's probably the most flagrant fake reality TV show out there.


----------



## twin-fun

susieserb said:


> TYTYTYTY for posting this.  I'm reading all these negative comments about Ryan and I want to scream PEOPLE ANDY COHEN can make ANYBODY look like the devil with editing (except himself)...put a pitchfork in Andy Cohen's hands.  I stopped watching this HW series, it's probably the most flagrant fake reality TV show out there.



Since they know that producers can edit the crappola out of their scenes maybe they would be advised to conduct themselves in a way that leaves the producers little to work with?


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> TYTYTYTY for posting this.  I'm reading all these negative comments about Ryan and I want to scream PEOPLE ANDY COHEN can make ANYBODY look like the devil with editing (except himself)...put a pitchfork in Andy Cohen's hands.  I stopped watching this HW series, it's probably the most flagrant fake reality TV show out there.



The editing monkeys can only do so much. 
Ryan gave them the materials. 
And from reading the comments, his ex-wife had also problems with domestic violence.
So who knows?


Here is the comment in question:*
Edited to correct: Ryans first wife was issued an emergency divorce. Shortly after, a girlfriend was issued a protective order for domestic violence. (OC Family Court case #10v001529).
He was divorced on 9/9/2010 and the DV charge was on 7/8/2010. So not even a year went by before he found a new girl and worked her over.how soon after the Domestic Violence/Restraining order did he meet Brianna?
He is a serial abuser and a leopard does not change his spots. Do the Marines really want this kind of dude in their midst?*


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twin-fun said:


> Since they know that producers can edit the crappola out of their scenes maybe they would be advised to conduct themselves in a way that leaves the producers little to work with?


----------



## rockhollow

I totally agree that they can do many things with editing. But...
Even if the events at the beginning were different, the behavior of Ryan screaming about what a bit**, Judy was, and all the use of the "F" word. That alone was not acceptable language for any man to be using to an older woman.
And again, Ryan being a marine, makes it all the worst!


----------



## LJS58

Ryan's quivering upper lip and snarling tone of voice made him look like he was barely able to keep from becoming physically violent. He looked like he was about to come unhinged over feet on a couch and possibly some rude language from Judy. Not a reasonable response no matter how you spin it.


----------



## zaara10

"Blame it on the e-e-e-e-e-editing" Lol. There's seriously only so much u can blame on editing. Obviously these shows rely heavily on editing to create drama, but situations like this one w/ Ryan don't require editing to tell the story. 
The editors never seemed to have a motive to paint Ryan as the new "villain" on OC. He did that to himself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When you sign up for reality tv, you know the deal - editing it part of the plan. If you don't want to be part of it, it's quite simple - don't sign up.


----------



## lucywife

Ryan seems to be very immature and his rudeness and aggressive outbursts is likely the only way he knows how to express himself.  A house and furniture protector, no dogs need apply, the position is filled. 
There is no need to curse and scream to make a point. It applies to everyone in the series btw


----------



## MJDaisy

I never thought I'd say this but TEAM BROOKS lol. I mean i don't get how brianna has the rights to tell her mom she can't date brooks or have him in the house but she's married to ryan?

Brianna is a big brat too. When she won't even listen to vicki (who was respectfully telling brianna she was choosing to date brooks again) she was liek "fine, i won't live here then"....I rolled my eyes at that one 

It's only a matter of time before Brianna is back at mommy's hosue because she's getting divorced. My guess is she will have 1 more baby before that happens.


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> "Blame it on the e-e-e-e-e-editing" Lol. There's seriously only so much u can blame on editing. Obviously these shows rely heavily on editing to create drama, but situations like this one w/ Ryan don't require editing to tell the story.
> The editors never seemed to have a motive to paint Ryan as the new "villain" on OC. *He did that to himself.*


----------



## DC-Cutie

MJDaisy said:


> I never thought I'd say this but TEAM BROOKS lol. I mean i don't get how brianna has the rights to tell her mom she can't date brooks or have him in the house but she's married to ryan?
> 
> Brianna is a big brat too. When she won't even listen to vicki (who was respectfully telling brianna she was choosing to date brooks again) she was liek "fine, i won't live here then"....I rolled my eyes at that one
> 
> It's only a matter of time before Brianna is back at mommy's hosue because she's getting divorced. My guess is she will have 1 more baby before that happens.



I can't be on any team of a man that doesn't take care of his child support, brooks, slide and all the millions of other deadbeats.


----------



## Nishi621

rockhollow said:


> I totally agree that they can do many things with editing. But...
> Even if the events at the beginning were different, the behavior of Ryan screaming about what a bit**, Judy was, and all the use of the "F" word. That alone was not acceptable language for any man to be using to an older woman.
> And again, Ryan being a marine, makes it all the worst!



This!!

And, him then screaming at Vicki to not hug her and all that BS about him protecting Vicki's house. That is not editing.


----------



## lucywife

Well, Ryan being an a**hole doesn't make Brooks a saint. However, I haven't heard Brooks yelling, cursing, threatening other people yet. Whatever Brooks is after, Vicky is aware of that, it's not like he is stealing from her, if she gives him money, her cars, gets into joint ventures, she is doing all this by her own free will and it's not up to Brianna or numbskull Ryan to have *any* opinion about that.


----------



## DivineMissM

susieserb said:


> TYTYTYTY for posting this.  I'm reading all these negative comments about Ryan and I want to scream PEOPLE ANDY COHEN can make ANYBODY look like the devil with editing (except himself)...put a pitchfork in Andy Cohen's hands.  I stopped watching this HW series, it's probably the most flagrant fake reality TV show out there.



They can't edit the words that came out of his mouth, his tone, or facial expressions.  



twin-fun said:


> Since they know that producers can edit the crappola out of their scenes maybe they would be advised to conduct themselves in a way that leaves the producers little to work with?



Mmmmhmmm.



LJS58 said:


> Ryan's quivering upper lip and snarling tone of voice made him look like he was barely able to keep from becoming physically violent. He looked like he was about to come unhinged over feet on a couch and possibly some rude language from Judy. Not a reasonable response no matter how you spin it.



So true.  I don't care if the woman was jumping on the couch and screaming, "Who the f*** are you!?", his response still wouldn't be reasonable.


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> Ryan seems to be very immature and his rudeness and aggressive outbursts is likely the only way he knows how to express himself.  *A house and furniture protector, no dogs need apply, the position is filled.*
> There is no need to curse and scream to make a point. It applies to everyone in the series btw


----------



## swags

I think Briana needs to grow up a bit more. I do believe Brooks is shady but its Vicki's life and Vicki's mistake to make. Briana also needs to quit throwing her mom under the bus. Did anyone else hear her mention to Vicki that she's been dating Brooks longer than the 2 years Vicki mentioned? That's your mom's business.  As far as Ryan, I just don't see Lydia's mom deserving that outburst. I know people that would be put off by the fairy dust stuff but its so easy to be polite and excuse yourself. If the feet were really an issue to Vicki then LET VICKI KNOW. Its her house. He even caught himself "I own, I live here"  

Honestly, Ryan should have been charming and all those women would have been oohing and aahhing over him.  He went the jackass route instead.


----------



## guccimamma

if i threatened to take my baby and move out, my mom would offer to call the moving truck.


----------



## mzkyie

These shows are heavily edited, yes. With that being said, they still have to start from somewhere, and that somewhere is most definitely Ryan's horrible behavior. If that were my mother he screamed at you would have to carry me out of that house in handcuffs. There's no excuse good enough to speak to a woman or anyone in that way for merely putting her feet up on a sofa.


----------



## needloub

guccimamma said:


> if i threatened to take my baby and move out, my mom would offer to call the moving truck.



  They always dangle the baby in front of Vicki...so manipulative.


----------



## susieserb

We didn't see everything that went down and what footage is on the edit room floor.  Sorry I stick with my opinion.  There IS more then one side to this story and we don't know it.

Everyone of those characters (even bong mama) has ugliness in their character.  Keep the camera on anybody for hours on end, for months at a time, slice and dice the filming and you can paint the picture in a myriad of ways.  In Bravo's case aka Andy Cohen it's the finished product that will increase controversy and ratings.  Based on the reactions on this board I'd say AC accomplished his goals.  This isn't reality, it's a business to infuse passion and dollars.  It might as well be a soap opera, really.


----------



## limom

^^
http://friendlydish.com/2013/08/09/ryan-culbersons-past-with-domestic-violence-is-revealed/
Ryan Culbersons extreme aggression on the Real Housewives of Orange County season finale stunned viewers nationwide, leading many to assume that this was not the first time hed lost his temper and attacked someone. We all remember Vickis brother Billy saying over and over, You gotta stop! You gotta stop this ****! It seemed clear that the family had seen Ryan spiral out of control before, and while I admire Vicki for respecting her adult daughters decisions, its quickly becoming clear that he could actually be a legitimate danger to Briana. 











Briana needs to be careful. Ryans last girlfriend before Briana, Rachel Lawrence, accused him of domestic violence and even went as far as to file for a restraining order, which the judge granted her. Hes also been married once before. Details of the divorce are unclear, though its quite possible that his violent behavior led to the demise of that relationship as well. Sadly, this is not a relationship Briana can simply break away from. They have a child together. Theyll be in each others lives forever now. Ryan certainly doesnt seem the type to let something go without a fight so I fear for her safety during the inevitable potential divorce.

If the screen shots just arent cutting it for you, feel free to check out Ryans cases in the Orange County Family Court records online. This dude definitely knows his way around a courtroom. Special thanks to Concerned commenter on the post about Ryan and Judys reactions to the finale episode.

After accepting the terms, you type in Ryan Culbersons name and his divorce record by his last wife (09D010806) is available (has to be sent in the mail though) as well as the domestic violence/restraining order case (#10V001529 filed 7/8/10) from his ex-girlfriend before poor Briana. Both of these cases are in Orange County Family Court records. The domestic violence in his past was mentioned last night on the Military Times website article by Gina Harkins, and she deleted the comment with the case number immediately.  Concerned


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> We didn't see everything that went down and what footage is on the edit room floor.  Sorry I stick with my opinion.  There IS more then one side to this story and we don't know it.
> 
> Everyone of those characters (even bong mama) has ugliness in their character.  Keep the camera on anybody for hours on end, for months at a time, slice and dice the filming and you can paint the picture in a myriad of ways.  In Bravo's case aka Andy Cohen it's the finished product that will increase controversy and ratings.  Based on the reactions on this board I'd say AC accomplished his goals.  *This isn't reality, it's a business to infuse passion and dollars.  It might as well be a soap opera, really*.


It is except in this instance, it involves someone who exhibit signs of DV. And it is unfortunately real life not a telenovela.
Last time, someone committed suicide.


----------



## mzkyie

limom said:


> It is except in this instance, it involves someone who exhibit signs of DV. And it is unfortunately real life not a telenovela.
> *Last time, someone committed suicide.*




EXACTLY. We could all argue back and forth about what's reality and what is pseudo reality, but with the exception of Slade, when it comes to the men on the RH franchise, their behavior always seems very true to life to me. And judging by how Vicky and Brianna seemed to glaze over Ryan's outburst, I highly doubt that editing is to blame for the way the public reacted to his behavior.


----------



## rockhollow

susieserb said:


> We didn't see everything that went down and what footage is on the edit room floor.  Sorry I stick with my opinion.  There IS more then one side to this story and we don't know it.
> 
> Everyone of those characters (even bong mama) has ugliness in their character.  Keep the camera on anybody for hours on end, for months at a time, slice and dice the filming and you can paint the picture in a myriad of ways.  In Bravo's case aka Andy Cohen it's the finished product that will increase controversy and ratings.  Based on the reactions on this board I'd say AC accomplished his goals.  This isn't reality, it's a business to infuse passion and dollars.  It might as well be a soap opera, really.


 
*It wasn't editing that showed that extreme aggression with Ryan, and I'm sure that wasn't the first time he flew off the handle.*
*The way he spoke to Vicki was totally unacceptable regardless if it was on a reality show or soap opera. *

*Does AC use this to his advantage - yes - but that still does not excuse the way Ryan acted after the couch incident.*


----------



## DivineMissM

susieserb said:


> We didn't see everything that went down and what footage is on the edit room floor.  Sorry I stick with my opinion.  There IS more then one side to this story and we don't know it.
> 
> Everyone of those characters (even bong mama) has ugliness in their character.  Keep the camera on anybody for hours on end, for months at a time, slice and dice the filming and you can paint the picture in a myriad of ways.  In Bravo's case aka Andy Cohen it's the finished product that will increase controversy and ratings.  Based on the reactions on this board I'd say AC accomplished his goals.  This isn't reality, it's a business to infuse passion and dollars.  It might as well be a soap opera, really.



They could have cameras in my house 24-7 and they wouldn't be able to cobble together anything even close to that outburst.  

There's always more to the story, but I can't think of anything that lady could have done to deserve that reaction.  

I saw a meme today that reminded me of Ryan.  It said, "Alcohol doesn't turn people into something they're not.  It just makes them forget to hide that part of themselves."


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> *They could have cameras in my house 24-7 and they wouldn't be able to cobble together anything even close to that outburst.  *
> 
> There's always more to the story, but I can't think of anything that lady could have done to deserve that reaction.
> 
> I saw a meme today that reminded me of Ryan.  It said, "Alcohol doesn't turn people into something they're not.  It just makes them forget to hide that part of themselves."



Me too. My husband got angry once in 1989, and we always joke about the time he raised his voice a bit, and went out for a smoke for 20 minutes.


----------



## zaara10

rockhollow said:


> Me too. My husband got angry once in 1989, and we always joke about the time he raised his voice a bit, and went out for a smoke for 20 minutes.



Lmao!! The 1989 bit made me seriously crack up!!! U have a good man if it was once back in '89!


----------



## Nahreen

rockhollow said:


> Me too. My husband got angry once in 1989, and we always joke about the time he raised his voice a bit, and went out for a smoke for 20 minutes.



Hilarious. Dh can sometimes anoy me but it usually passes in 5 min.


----------



## dr.pepper

I have not been watching the show, but had some free time early this morning and watched this ep. I was floored at the husband's behavior! I can't believe Brianna just idly watched and in some ways justified his behavior. 

This marriage will be over, but probably not soon enough. I am embarrassed for her.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

susieserb said:


> TYTYTYTY for posting this.  I'm reading all these negative comments about Ryan and I want to scream PEOPLE ANDY COHEN can make ANYBODY look like the devil with editing (except himself)...put a pitchfork in Andy Cohen's hands.  I stopped watching this HW series, it's probably the most flagrant fake reality TV show out there.



Haven't been watching this season either. Caught a little bit of this episode while killing time before going to dinner.

I don't know if they SHOWED the interaction between Lydia's mom & Ryan. But what I heard, sounded like she was reading what she said. 

This isn't to let Ryan off the hook. Even if this was a set up, shame on him for agreeing to it.


----------



## needloub

I can't wait for Lydia to call Heather a "princess." lol


----------



## basicandorganic

Andy looks like he's so tired of this s***. Looks like he wants to kill himself right there LOL


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Why is Andy kissing Lauri's a$$? And Heather is disappointingly frumpy.

Ryan's past is a huge red flag. Vicki and Brianna are both desperate for a man, any man.


----------



## sgj99

okay, i missed it.  what did Heather write or say that upset Lydia so much?  they spent a lot of  time discussing it on the reunion but i missed what actually started the fireworks.


----------



## susieserb

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Haven't been watching this season either. Caught a little bit of this episode while killing time before going to dinner.
> 
> I don't know if they SHOWED the interaction between Lydia's mom & Ryan. But what I heard, sounded like she was reading what she said.
> 
> This isn't to let Ryan off the hook. Even if this was a set up, shame on him for agreeing to it.



Yikes mercy~I only watched snippets and not the whole production.  BFF told me her interpretation and echoed what all the ladies here had to say (BFF was married to a monster and said, "I'll betcha Ryan is an abusive mean husband") then I had to tell her about the police reports displayed on this forum.  

With this said, here we have Andy Cohen and Howard Stern acting very similar.  They take weak, insecure individuals  (Ryan, Brandy, Theresa to name a very few); know their quirky compromised positions or behaviors; lure them in with book deals and promo money (on top of their epi's profits) fulling their heads with fame and riches.  Once AC get's their trust; he finds a way to get their nasty out and let the CF.
 begin. Yes the "stars' lost yes; yes Cohen knew their back stories and found a way for the players' weakness's to leach out. ARRRRRGH, I can't stand any of themullhair:ullhair:


----------



## DC-Cutie

The lack of movement in Gretchen's face is killing my spirit. 

I just need Andy to ask Gretchen "what is SONTHING?"


----------



## grace04

DC-Cutie said:


> The lack of movement in Gretchen's face is killing my spirit.
> 
> *I just need Andy to ask Gretchen "what is SONTHING?"*


*
*

Me, too.  It would be way more interesting to hear her answer than anything else she's had to say all season.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> The lack of movement in Gretchen's face is killing my spirit.
> 
> I just need Andy to ask Gretchen "what is SONTHING?"



Lol. Her neck wrap dress looks bad. it looks like it's holding her head up. They all look pretty busted! Alexis has aged herself w/ her hair, makeup, jewelry & dress! Everything!
I'm sooo over every single one of them! Tamara & Vicki's screeching is just too much. How old are they?


----------



## susieserb

So the question needs to be addressed, why do we give these ugly women a pass for their violent vulgar behavior but not a guy on the show? Is there a double standard here? Are the women capable of attack and bodily harm to another individual?


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> So the question needs to be addressed, why do we give these ugly women a pass for their violent vulgar behavior but not a guy on the show? Is there a double standard here? Are the women capable of attack and bodily harm to another individual?



The OC girls crew is pretty tame when it comes to violence.
Their mouths are over the top however.

Lydia will get the total bish edit next year. Watching her argue with Heather was a hoot.
East Coast Princess versus West Coast Princess.
Plus Lydia and her family have tons of ugly squeletons in their closets. Good times coming up.
One of her brothers is a convicted pedophile for starter. 
How dark and deep will this show get?

Why can't Gretchen just admits that she is a party girl. Who gives a damn?

Lauri is the queen of getting around without revealing her dirt. 
But Vicky is right, why did she come on the show for?
She has nothing to promote, does she?

The reunion was meh, so Brooks is a dog huh? Nothing new there.


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> The OC girls crew is pretty tame when it comes to violence.
> Their mouths are over the top however.
> 
> Lydia will get the total bish edit next year. Watching her argue with Heather was a hoot.
> East Coast Princess versus West Coast Princess.
> Plus Lydia and her family have tons of ugly squeletons in their closets. Good times coming up.
> One of her brothers is a convicted pedophile for starter.
> How dark and deep will this show get?
> 
> Why can't Gretchen just admits that she is a party girl. Who gives a damn?
> 
> Lauri is the queen of getting around without revealing her dirt.
> But Vicky is right, why did she come on the show for?
> She has nothing to promote, does she?
> 
> The reunion was meh, so Brooks is a dog huh? Nothing new there.



Their anger is down right nasty and threatening; I would put Atlanta second then New Jersey for my vile-meter.  But then again, any given week that rank changes


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> The OC girls crew is pretty tame when it comes to violence.
> Their mouths are over the top however.
> 
> Lydia will get the total bish edit next year. Watching her argue with Heather was a hoot.
> East Coast Princess versus West Coast Princess.
> Plus Lydia and her family have tons of ugly squeletons in their closets. Good times coming up.
> One of her brothers is a convicted pedophile for starter.
> How dark and deep will this show get?
> 
> Why can't Gretchen just admits that she is a party girl. Who gives a damn?
> 
> Lauri is the queen of getting around without revealing her dirt.
> But Vicky is right, why did she come on the show for?
> She has nothing to promote, does she?
> 
> The reunion was meh, so Brooks is a dog huh? Nothing new there.


Great post!


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> Their anger is down right nasty and threatening; I would put Atlanta second then New Jersey for my vile-meter.  But then again, any given week that rank changes



So far, the OC girls have been all bark and no bite.
Although the way they treat Alexis bothers me, it is like kicking a puppy.

Atlanta does not bother me, they are all equal as far as nastiness and they all know how to fight for themselves.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

susieserb said:


> Yikes mercy~I only watched snippets and not the whole production.  BFF told me her interpretation and echoed what all the ladies here had to say (BFF was married to a monster and said, "I'll betcha Ryan is an abusive mean husband") then I had to tell her about the police reports displayed on this forum.
> 
> With this said, here we have Andy Cohen and Howard Stern acting very similar.  They take weak, insecure individuals  (Ryan, Brandy, Theresa to name a very few); know their quirky compromised positions or behaviors; lure them in with book deals and promo money (on top of their epi's profits) fulling their heads with fame and riches.  Once AC get's their trust; he finds a way to get their nasty out and let the CF.
> begin. Yes the "stars' lost yes; yes Cohen knew their back stories and found a way for the players' weakness's to leach out. ARRRRRGH, I can't stand any of themullhair:ullhair:



Didn't watch it all either. Don't know that they SHOWED the interaction? I'll agree it was a horrible exchange. But knowing how these shows are not real,  nothing would surprise me. 
Ryan still has a scary background. He sure jumped on the opportunity too make himself look bad, if it indeed was a set up. Says a lot about him.  

I'm reminded of a saying we used to have "Believe half of what you see & none of what you hear." 

It took a special kind of person to dream up & produce these train wrecks. Their getting old & too over the top on fighting. Over issues most mentally stable women would just move on from & forget.


----------



## AECornell

When I was watching the fight back, I noticed that when Ryan was outside, it almost looked like he wanted to laugh or smile, like he wasn't taking it seriously.


----------



## imgg

Did anyone else feel that Andy seemed really bored...


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> So far, the OC girls have been all bark and no bite.
> Although the way they treat Alexis bothers me, it is like kicking a puppy.
> 
> Atlanta does not bother me, they are all equal as far as nastiness and they all know how to fight for themselves.


 

 Alexis has allowed these girls to bully her in the past.

 She is much more passive than agressive lately.

 I think she get's all their being mean, backstabbing , cattiness,
mixed messages...etc..doesn't seem to phase her the way it did in the past

  These girls are wicked b**ches & Lauri is disgusting with her lies & third party hearsay &
Lauri sure likes to stir that pot of sex...

   Don't see Alexis on the show next season...nor Heather


----------



## lulilu

Lauri's, Heather's, Gretchen's inability to move their faces (except their mouths) help them look nonchalont when being attacked.  They can show no expression, but they appear calm.  Those blank faces are driving me crazy.

Gretchen's dress looks like something a drag queen would wear.  hideous.

Lauri's face looks like the snake she is.  She knows darn right well she led stupid Gretchen down the primrose path to do her dirty work.  What a nasty woman.


----------



## Belle49

Why are they still talking about Jay? Didn't Gretchen win her case against Jay?


----------



## KathyB

Belle49 said:


> Why are they still talking about Jay? Didn't Gretchen win her case against Jay?



I discovered long ago that NOBODY wins a case on these shows.  It only takes a sabbatical and just when you think the topic is dead and gone, someone will perform CPR on it and bring it back to life just in time for the reunion.


----------



## Belle49

KathyB said:


> I discovered long ago that NOBODY wins a case on these shows.  It only takes a sabbatical and just when you think the topic is dead and gone, someone will perform CPR on it and bring it back to life just in time for the reunion.



I mean how stupid to waste so much time on something that happen a long time ago. It's like that's the only dirt they have on Gretchen


----------



## susieserb

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Didn't watch it all either. Don't know that they SHOWED the interaction? I'll agree it was a horrible exchange. But knowing how these shows are not real,  nothing would surprise me.
> Ryan still has a scary background. He sure jumped on the opportunity too make himself look bad, if it indeed was a set up. Says a lot about him.
> *
> I'm reminded of a saying we used to have "Believe half of what you see & none of what you hear." *
> 
> It took a special kind of person to dream up & produce these train wrecks. Their getting old & too over the top on fighting. Over issues most mentally stable women would just move on from & forget.



Amen to that VLL~


----------



## limom

Belle49 said:


> I mean how stupid to waste so much time on something that happen a long time ago. It's like that's the only dirt they have on Gretchen



It kills them that Gretchen would not admit to whatever they saw her doing.


----------



## Belle49

limom said:


> It kills them that Gretchen would not admit to whatever they saw her doing.



It's crazy how much they care.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gretchen needs to be quicker on her feet. When Tamara and Vickie called her a cheater, she should have immediate brought up what Tamara said about Vickie a few reunions back, that she was knoodaling with some guy in Mexico!

Shut the game down!  

Laurie backpeddles too much her stories change the details get too foggy or exaggerated.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Gretchen needs to be quicker on her feet. When Tamara and Vickie called her a cheater, she should have immediate brought up what Tamara said about Vickie a few reunions back, that she was knoodaling with some guy in Mexico!
> 
> Shut the game down!
> 
> Laurie backpeddles too much her stories change the details get too foggy or exaggerated.



Exactly! Gretchen has a slow reaction time & just lets them yell over her. Vicki "forbade" her from using the word hypocrite but it applies to Vicki more than anyone else I've seen. (E.g. The dead beat dad/child support issue). 
The fact that they're arguing w/ Gretchen about the jay thing is so stupid. Then Lydia jumps in to ask more questions saying she needed the info to understand Gretchen better? Ha, ok.


----------



## Stilettolife

lulilu said:


> Lauri's, Heather's, Gretchen's inability to move their faces (except their mouths) help them look nonchalont when being attacked. They can show no expression, but they appear calm. Those blank faces are driving me crazy.
> 
> Gretchen's dress looks like something a drag queen would wear. hideous.
> 
> Lauri's face looks like the snake she is. She knows darn right well she led stupid Gretchen down the primrose path to do her dirty work. What a nasty woman.


 
lol at your description of them...

Lauri is lying. She keeps backpedaling about her "story" She's reaching for airtime. Which is fine, but just own it.  If she has to wait 7 years to get back at Vicki, then she's the one with the problem.  She was the one who brought that email to light, it wasn't Vicki.  The public didn't even hear about it until she said something.


----------



## pursegrl12

Gretchen should have just kept her mouth shut and not said a word. how long ago did this happen? exactly.she should have just said "i'm done talking about this. next"


----------



## BabyK

Stilettolife said:


> lol at your description of them...
> 
> Lauri is lying. She keeps backpedaling about her "story" She's reaching for airtime. Which is fine, but just own it.  If she has to wait 7 years to get back at Vicki, then she's the one with the problem.  She was the one who brought that email to light, it wasn't Vicki.  *The public didn't even hear about it until she said something*.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking!  Why didn't anyone point that out??  She even said herself that the email was sent to other cast members.  So it wasn't like it was posted on the internet and it wasn't aired on TV until now.  She just decided 7 yrs later to get back at Vicki for something that probably has been to be put to bed a long time ago.  Why bring it all back and have all the viewers curious about this letter or email and the ex-MIL?  Why bring attention back to the ex and ex-Mil?  Didn't they supposedly have tons of issues with them?


----------



## BabyK

I'm not a fan of Gretchen at all, but I sort of felt more towards her side with all this.  Tamra and Vicki's issue is mainly that Gretchen doesn't own up to what she does.  Maybe in Gretchen's eyes she didn't cheat bc maybe she feels cheating is only if she slept with someone.  I do believe she does sit on a guy's lap and maybe gave him a kiss.  Both Alexis and Tamra witnessed it on separate occasions.  I don't think they would make that up.  Gretchen should just own up to those 2 incidents.  Just say that she was being very flirty and sitting on all her guy friends' laps and kissing them as a friend.  She kind of denies it like huh what are you talking about?  And then later says yeah I did that on NYE.  I wish she would at least admit to doing all that and say but I didn't cheat on Jeff bc I didn't sleep with any of those guys, and that I'm just very friendly and flirtatious, but I never go beyond that.  I mean I personally don't agree that sitting on guys' laps and kissing are appropriate for an engaged girl but Gretchen seems to think it's innocent.  If she would just at least own up to those things, then topic is done. Tamra and Vicki really can't say she did have sex bc they never SAW it.  Just like Lauri never actually saw Vicki actually having a threesome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

From Lydia's blog

"We have also done inside features on Yolanda and David Foster, and *Brandi Glanville,* so it is not unheard of for us to do a profile or fashion feature on a Housewife."

Of all the housewives homes, Brandi's home is so not the Beverly Hills lifestyle that the magazine features.


----------



## bagsforme

WHY do they keep bringing up what Gretchen did 7 years ago?  Is Tamra that desperate to start a fight?


----------



## lucywife

I think Gretchen is afraid of Tamra, Tamra was confiding to her about way too many things she shouldn't have (about Vicky and Alexis...), Gretchen can bring all this up just to hear Tamra squall and lie, but she has no guts for it. 
When will she get into her big empty head that these women are not her friends, never were, never will be. The more scandalous and vicious you are to them, the more chances you going to be signed for the next season, isn't it the whole purpose of them being there? Getting paid for making fools of themselves? At least Tamra gets it, she squeezed her whole wedding out of Bravo. 
Who is the world cares if Gretchen was cheating/still cheats, Vicky has threesomes occasionally? I don't. They wasted good half an hour on the subject. 
Lydia is showing her true colors and I kind of like her, at least she is quick to react to everything that is said to her.


----------



## KathyB

bagsforme said:


> WHY do they keep bringing up what Gretchen did 7 years ago?  Is Tamra that desperate to start a fight?



Because that's ALL they have and they know it. Tamra and Vicki trot that out every reunion to get a rise out of Gretchen.


----------



## basicandorganic

My favourite part was when Lydia called herself a genius roflllll not sure if she was serious but she comes off as so far up her own a**. What does she do again? Besides own a magazine that no one has ever heard of and feature 10 pg spreads of herself...?

Decade old Vicky/Tamra/Gretchen drama yet again... They really need to cancel this show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicky/Tamra/Gretchen will all be in the senior retirement home arguing.


----------



## paper_flowers

DC-Cutie said:


> From Lydia's blog
> 
> "We have also done inside features on Yolanda and David Foster, and *Brandi Glanville,* so it is not unheard of for us to do a profile or fashion feature on a Housewife."
> 
> Of all the housewives homes, Brandi's home is so not the Beverly Hills lifestyle that the magazine features.



i think she meant the fashion spread in reference to featuring brandi


----------



## zaara10

I wanted to like Lydia when the season started, but by the end I couldn't stand her. Her "quirky silliness" is irritating & not endearing or cute at all. Plus she seems super sensitive, a pot stirrer & argumentative. And immature! She fits right in


----------



## rockhollow

lucywife said:


> I think Gretchen is afraid of Tamra, Tamra was confiding to her about way too many things she shouldn't have (about Vicky and Alexis...), Gretchen can bring all this up just to hear Tamra squall and lie, but she has no guts for it.
> When will she get into her big empty head that these women are not her friends, never were, never will be. The more scandalous and vicious you are to them, the more chances you going to be signed for the next season, isn't it the whole purpose of them being there? Getting paid for making fools of themselves? At least Tamra gets it, she squeezed her whole wedding out of Bravo.
> Who is the world cares if Gretchen was cheating/still cheats, Vicky has threesomes occasionally? I don't. They wasted good half an hour on the subject.
> Lydia is showing her true colors and I kind of like her, at least she is quick to react to everything that is said to her.



I agree about Lydia. She 's a smart woman who usually likes to play the sweet, goofy wife. She know what Andy wants from his houswives, and is willing to do it. I can see her returning for another season.

I don't know about Alexis making the cut for another year. I think she was really traumatized last year in CR, and just doesn't have the stuff to make it with these ladies. She was quite quiet at the reunion.

I also think Andy seemed bored, he sure didn't try very hard to control the ladies. It was almost impossible to follow what was being said between the screechers - Vick, Tamra, Lauri and Grethen.
And Lordy, we still have 2 more episodes to go.


----------



## MJDaisy

rockhollow said:


> I agree about Lydia. She 's a smart woman who usually likes to play the sweet, goofy wife. She know what Andy wants from his houswives, and is willing to do it. I can see her returning for another season.
> 
> I don't know about Alexis making the cut for another year. I think she was really traumatized last year in CR, and just doesn't have the stuff to make it with these ladies. She was quite quiet at the reunion.
> 
> I also think Andy seemed bored, he sure didn't try very hard to control the ladies. It was almost impossible to follow what was being said between the screechers - Vick, Tamra, Lauri and Grethen.
> And Lordy, we still have 2 more episodes to go.



andy seemed SO bored. I thought he was gonna yawn right there.

I agree that Alexis really doesn't have a place on the show. she barely spoke at the reunion and wasn't really around most of the season. I wouldn't mind if they cut her.

I am bothered by heather. She tries to act so classy and above all of them but she is very defensive herself and quick to throw people under the bus. She was calling Lydia defensive last night  yet she is the most defensive of the bunch IMO. I also didn't think Lydia and Doug were laughing that Heather couldn't be on the cover, I thought they were just laughing bc they probably get that a lot. Maybe I am naive?

Gretchen still has horrible grammar and vocabulary. Vicki & Laurie...Laurie is a weirdo. I love how she was saying she didn't work for vickie when the basis of season 1 was laurie working for vicki. If she's so happy with George then why is she back on this show of catty women? She needs to get out.


----------



## limom

^^ seven years itch?


----------



## DivineMissM

I haven't seen the entire thing yet, just a glimpse.  I'm hoping it'll replay sometime between 9pm and 12am so I can watch.  Anyway...Gretchen looked terrible.  That dress was so stupid looking.  I'm not even going to bother commenting on her face.

Surprisingly Vicki looked the best.  I loved her dress with that necklace.  Very pretty!


----------



## rockhollow

I sure don't get why Lauri wants to so badly to be back on this show. I wonder if what Vicki says, that's she jealous of the 'fame' (Vicki's word, not mine) that the other ladies have. Or maybe life is just not so rosy at the Peterson mansion.

And what was up that Lauri not wanting to admit that she worked for Vicki? I guess she feels she's above all that now that she's the wife of George. We all saw the episodes, she was an employee of Vicki's.

She's got nothing to offer to the show, Andy just get rid of her!


----------



## lulilu

i don't know how there isn't physical violence at these reunions.  So annoying.


----------



## Nishi621

I didn't see the reunion but how the hell can Laurie say she never worked for Vickie? So, then what was she doing in Vickie's office day in and day out??? lol


----------



## pursegrl12

Nishi621 said:


> I didn't see the reunion but how the hell can Laurie say she never worked for Vickie? So, then what was she doing in Vickie's office day in and day out??? lol



her nails


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Vickie asked "lauri why are you back on the show?" Laurie should have turned to Andy and said "you might be the best one to answer"

Bravo set it all up and Laurie is playing her role, meanwhile Vickie is screaming at the top of her lungs like a crazy lady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> i don't know how there isn't physical violence at these reunions.  So annoying.



Liability and lawsuits.


----------



## Stilettolife

Nishi621 said:


> I didn't see the reunion but how the hell can Laurie say she never worked for Vickie? So, then what was she doing in Vickie's office day in and day out??? lol


 
I didn't even watch seasons 1-3 and knew that she worked for Vicki.  Lauri is missing some screws somewhere.


----------



## emcosmo1639

MJDaisy said:


> andy seemed SO bored. I thought he was gonna yawn right there.
> 
> I agree that Alexis really doesn't have a place on the show. she barely spoke at the reunion and wasn't really around most of the season. I wouldn't mind if they cut her.
> 
> I am bothered by heather. She tries to act so classy and above all of them but she is very defensive herself and quick to throw people under the bus. She was calling Lydia defensive last night  yet she is the most defensive of the bunch IMO. I also *didn't think Lydia and Doug were laughing that Heather couldn't be on the cover, I thought they were just laughing bc they probably get that a lot. Maybe I am naive?*
> 
> Gretchen still has horrible grammar and vocabulary. Vicki & Laurie...Laurie is a weirdo. I love how she was saying she didn't work for vickie when the basis of season 1 was laurie working for vicki. If she's so happy with George then why is she back on this show of catty women? She needs to get out.



I took it the exact same way...almost like a "here we go again, someone wants the cover again and we can't give it to them," sort of laugh.  I never thought they were laughing at Heather, but just at the situation since they probably deal with it every single month.  IMO, this says more about Heather and how personally she takes everything.  She's incredibly defensive and very quick to point the finger, but rarely does she truly look at her role in fights/issues.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

OMG A question on "Jeopardy" right now was about the RHOC!  

Its Armageddon!

Okay.  I'm out.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> When Vickie asked "lauri why are you back on the show?" Laurie should have turned to Andy and said "you might be the best one to answer"
> 
> Bravo set it all up and Laurie is playing her role, meanwhile Vickie is screaming at the top of her lungs like a crazy lady.



I do have to say that of all the screaming ladies, Vicki at least makes me laugh with her screaming - it quite comical. I'm glad to see Vicki starting to embrace her PS and new look. It's done and she can't go back. She looks better - not the best word, maybe healed would be the word.
I've really liked Vicki this season.


----------



## needloub

MJDaisy said:


> andy seemed SO bored. I thought he was gonna yawn right there.
> 
> I agree that Alexis really doesn't have a place on the show. she barely spoke at the reunion and wasn't really around most of the season. I wouldn't mind if they cut her.
> 
> I am bothered by heather. She tries to act so classy and above all of them but she is very defensive herself and quick to throw people under the bus. She was calling Lydia defensive last night  yet she is the most defensive of the bunch IMO. *I also didn't think Lydia and Doug were laughing that Heather couldn't be on the cover, I thought they were just laughing bc they probably get that a lot. Maybe I am naive?*
> 
> Gretchen still has horrible grammar and vocabulary. Vicki & Laurie...Laurie is a weirdo. I love how she was saying she didn't work for vickie when the basis of season 1 was laurie working for vicki. If she's so happy with George then why is she back on this show of catty women? She needs to get out.



I thought the same thing as well...Heather can be super-defensive as well...


----------



## lovesbmw

needloub said:


> I thought the same thing as well...Heather can be super-defensive as well...


Heather is use to always getting her way, terry lets her run the whole household he just works and lets her control him.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> When Vickie asked "lauri why are you back on the show?" Laurie should have turned to Andy and said "you might be the best one to answer"
> 
> Bravo set it all up and Laurie is playing her role, meanwhile Vickie is screaming at the top of her lungs like a crazy lady.



That would have been priceless if Laurie said that! 

Didn't Andy said when Laurie was on WWHL that he begged Laurie to come back...Haven't these women figured it out yet that Andy is the puppet master coming up with their storylines ahead of time


----------



## guccimamma

i feel sorry for terry. he works..makes major money, then gets to come home and kiss her a$$

he must like it that way.


----------



## MJDaisy

rockhollow said:


> I do have to say that of all the screaming ladies, Vicki at least makes me laugh with her screaming - it quite comical. I'm glad to see Vicki starting to embrace her PS and new look. It's done and she can't go back. She looks better - not the best word, maybe healed would be the word.
> I've really liked Vicki this season.



when she yelled that laurie was a piece of trash i was cracking up! she definitely is passionate if nothing else!


----------



## guccimamma

lulilu said:


> i don't know how there isn't physical violence at these reunions.  So annoying.



i'd love to see that.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I do have to say that of all the screaming ladies, Vicki at least makes me laugh with her screaming - it quite comical. I'm glad to see Vicki starting to embrace her PS and new look. It's done and she can't go back. She looks better - not the best word, maybe healed would be the word.
> I've really liked Vicki this season.



I wish Vickie would brush her hair more.  Sometimes she looks great,  other times she is a mess.


----------



## zaara10

lulilu said:


> I wish Vickie would brush her hair more.  Sometimes she looks great,  other times she is a mess.



She looked the best I've ever seen her @ the reunion. Laurie's face looks painful to move. And I don't know why Alexis aged herself so much w/ that look.


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> She looked the best I've ever seen her @ the reunion. Laurie's face looks painful to move. And I don't know why Alexis aged herself so much w/ that look.


 
yes, Alexis looked so frumpy.

And I agree with others here, Heather is so defensive, but I bet no one (especially Terry) talks back to her, it's Heather's way or no way.
I wonder if she brings that attitude to work with her, wouldn't make her any friends.


----------



## emcosmo1639

guccimamma said:


> i feel sorry for terry. he works..makes major money, then gets to come home and kiss her a$$
> 
> he must like it that way.



Although Heather probably isn't the easiest to live with, I don't feel bad for Terry at all.  He definitely seems to like the limelight which staying with Heather now provides.  He also seems to enjoy a certain image which she maintains very well (that "perfect" home/family).  Lastly, she doesn't really challenge his ego when it comes to career etc--he strikes me as the type of guy who is fun, easy going etc, but also wants to be the "head of household" and wouldn't do well with a wife that has a high power career.  In other words, he'll support her small acting roles here and there to keep the peace, but at the end of the day he likes her at home.  This is just the impression I get, though.


----------



## DivineMissM

emcosmo1639 said:


> Although Heather probably isn't the easiest to live with, I don't feel bad for Terry at all.  He definitely seems to like the limelight which staying with Heather now provides.  He also seems to enjoy a certain image which she maintains very well (that "perfect" home/family).  Lastly, she doesn't really challenge his ego when it comes to career etc--he strikes me as the type of guy who is fun, easy going etc, but also wants to be the "head of household" and wouldn't do well with a wife that has a high power career.  In other words, he'll support her small acting roles here and there to keep the peace, but at the end of the day he likes her at home.  This is just the impression I get, though.



Yep.  Whatever they have going on seems to work for them.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm sure Terri is thrilled being on the show because his business probably benefits from all the publicity plus it also benefits his wife's career. Heather seems to be more content being on the show and in the spotlight furthering her career as an actress. I think any problems that may have arised in their marriage may have had to do with the roles changing from stay at home wife and mom to "career" woman. But it seems that Terri is being more supportive of his wife's career. And Heather does have an air about her and seems to get defensive when others question her status and qualifications as a legitimate actress. But overall I think their marriage works just fine for them.


----------



## DivineMissM

Cherrasaki said:


> I'm sure Terri is thrilled being on the show because his business probably benefits from all the publicity plus it also benefits his wife's career. Heather seems to be more content being on the show and in the spotlight furthering her career as an actress. I think any problems that may have arised in their marriage may have had to do with the roles changing from stay at home wife and mom to "career" woman. But it seems that Terri is being more supportive of his wife's career. And Heather does have an air about her and seems to get defensive when others question her status and qualifications as a legitimate actress. But overall I think their marriage works just fine for them.



It seems like she's still home the majority of the time though, so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## Cherrasaki

DivineMissM said:


> It seems like she's still home the majority of the time though, so I'm sure that helps.



I think so too but I also think that a big part of the reason she did the show was to help promote her career and also being able to spend time at home while still being in the "spotlight" and pursuing her goals.


----------



## Stilettolife

rockhollow said:


> I do have to say that of all the screaming ladies, Vicki at least makes me laugh with her screaming - it quite comical. I'm glad to see Vicki starting to embrace her PS and new look. It's done and she can't go back. She looks better - not the best word, maybe healed would be the word.
> I've really liked Vicki this season.


 
Me too.  I watch the show just to see her scream.  Vicki is my fav.


----------



## DivineMissM

Cherrasaki said:


> I think so too but I also think that a big part of the reason she did the show was to help promote her career and also being able to spend time at home while still being in the "spotlight" and pursuing her goals.



For sure!  It seems to have worked out well for them.  Although, I'm sure it's her turn to be the villain/outcast next.  Hopefully it won't take it's toll.  They're one of the few families that actually seem stable and normal.  It would be sad if they broke up because of this silly show.


----------



## Heartonsleeve

The reunion showed a whole different side of Lydia. I liked her on the show but her little back and forth with Heather was childish.


----------



## Stilettolife

Heartonsleeve said:


> The reunion showed a whole different side of Lydia. I liked her on the show but her little back and forth with Heather was childish.


 
She seem the same to me.  The argument was childish, but I get her point.  She said in her blog that she and Heather went out to dinner after the reunion.


----------



## Stilettolife

I wish they would squash the whole Gretchen cheated on Jeff argument.  That girl is not going to confess that, so they should just nip it in the bud.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Yes, that argument needs to die! She is never going to admit to it!


----------



## rockhollow

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Yes, that argument needs to die! She is never going to admit to it!


 
yes, and why would she admit to it now, the girls will just change tract, and attack her for the lie, so she can`t win either way.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> yes, and why would she admit to it now, the girls will just change tract, and attack her for the lie, so she can`t win either way.


 

They seriously need to let it go. Vicki was cheating on Donn and its rumored that Tamra was cheating on Simon. If they need to take a moral stance, they need to keep looking because cheating isn't the best fit in this case.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Vicki has supposedly owned up to the cheating part and Gretchen has not.  Plus Gretchen keeps verbally attacking Vicki.  So I don't really blame Vicki for snapping back at her for that. But I agree that the cheating on Jeff bit has gotten old. They should just move on because Gretchen is never going to admit it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki can never just say, 'yes, I cheated'. Instead she always has to say "yes, I cheated. So did donn. We both cheated".


----------



## sasha671

swags said:


> They seriously need to let it go. Vicki was cheating on Donn and its rumored that Tamra was cheating on Simon. If they need to take a moral stance, they need to keep looking because cheating isn't the best fit in this case.



Rumored? She paraded it in front of millions of viewers on TV. She was frolicking with Eddie in bathtub (Eww, shudder) 2 or 3 months after breaking up with Simon.  And of course she was still married to Simon. In fact she confirmed she met Eddie (and pretty sure hooked up with him) while still living with Simon


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki can never just say, 'yes, I cheated'. Instead she always has to say "yes, I cheated. So did donn. We both cheated".



And she doesn't like being called a hypocrite. Then what are u?


----------



## Pursegrrl

I can't stand Lauri's talking in circles BS.  Very shady.  And what's the big deal that she worked for Vicki??  How can she blatantly deny something so obvious?  

"tootin her high horn" - did Gretchen really say that?  What a ding dong.


----------



## susieserb

Heather is a a piece of work alright. I almost can't stomach her as much as Tamara.  Heather is one of those gals that is always right, her analytical outcome is science and exact, you on the other hand are an ignoramus and might as well not state your case (she does this with her husband as well, poor man)... 

I laugh when she tries to explain w/o  justification, only to wave her hand in the air exclaiming, it's just too complicated~

Then there are her exaggerated eye rolls...a HW in it's self...

Seriously, if these women are using HWof "/" to showcase their aspirations, they should think again. Heather's career is ova.


----------



## vanasty

lol at Heather trying to make Lydia feel bad about her choices with the magazine.

Lydia owned it and laughed and gave Heather a dig RIGHT back, and you can tell she wasnt prepared for that because Heather just kind of whined "Whaaat??! you cant even laugh at that!!?" to try and play Lydia off as the sourpuss when really Heather just tried to be catty and it backfired.


----------



## lulilu

Heather has always been self-righteous.  Not a good look.


----------



## rockhollow

vanasty said:


> lol at Heather trying to make Lydia feel bad about her choices with the magazine.
> 
> Lydia owned it and laughed and gave Heather a dig RIGHT back, and you can tell she wasnt prepared for that because Heather just kind of whined "Whaaat??! you cant even laugh at that!!?" to try and play Lydia off as the sourpuss when really Heather just tried to be catty and it backfired.



Yes, I think Heather thinks she so much smarter than the other women, at least Gretchen and Alexis, and know how to baffle them, she wasn't expecting a witty exchange with Lydia.
Lydia knows what's up.


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I think Heather thinks she so much smarter than the other women, at least Gretchen and Alexis, and know how to baffle them, she wasn't expecting a witty exchange with Lydia.
> Lydia knows what's up.




your right..Heather does think she is smarter...although its not too hard with that crew!


----------



## horse17

I cant figure Heather out....at first I thought she was a welcoming character...great fashion, sophisticated, wealthy, and sensible compared o the others.....now..hmmm not so sure......for someone that has such a full fab life, why the he$$ does she get so sensitive about issues that frankly I wouldnt give a shi$ about...ie:....Mexico, her premier night with all the girls...control freak maybe??


----------



## Nahreen

I'm no particular fan of Heather but Lydia is definitly a pot stirrer. She wants to come off as so nice and goofy but it really turns me off. I'm no fan of her mother either, fairy dust is just weird.


----------



## rockhollow

horse17 said:


> I cant figure Heather out....at first I thought she was a welcoming character...great fashion, sophisticated, wealthy, and sensible compared o the others.....now..hmmm not so sure......for someone that has such a full fab life, why the he$$ does she get so sensitive about issues that frankly I wouldnt give a shi$ about...ie:....Mexico, her premier night with all the girls...control freak maybe??


 

yes, I agree - control freak and loves to hear her own opinions on everything.

At first, I couldn't understand why she wanted to be on the show, I didn't think she was typical of the OC wives, but the more she's on.....


----------



## MAGJES

I wish Bravo would give all these Housewives a grammar lesson. No one in these HW franchises seem to know that you do not use "I" after a preposition yet most of them do it repeatedly. 
Example
Correct: ....between you and me.
Incorrect:   ......between you and I.

It would make a good drinking game though.......take a sip each time they say "I" instead of "me."


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
That seems to be a reality TV problem as a whole, so possibly it affects more of the public than we surround ourselves with.

I think people THINK it sounds smart or proper to say 'you and I' but they don't realize it isn't always grammatically correct. I have witnessed this on Rachel Zoe and the Kardashians (haven't watched them in awhile, so possibly their grammar has improved! ;D).


----------



## MAGJES

dr.pepper said:


> ^^^
> That seems to be a reality TV problem as a whole, so possibly it affects more of the public than we surround ourselves with.
> 
> I think people THINK it sounds smart or proper to say 'you and I' but they don't realize it isn't always grammatically correct. I have witnessed this on Rachel Zoe and the Kardashians (haven't watched them in awhile, so possibly their grammar has improved! ;D).



Honestly.....I never notice it as much on the Kardashians only because their use of the word "like" drives me mad. Kelly Ripa too. Can no longer watch either one. Rant over!


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> I cant figure Heather out....at first I thought she was a welcoming character...great fashion, sophisticated, wealthy, and sensible compared o the others.....now..hmmm not so sure......for someone that has such a full fab life, why the he$$ does she get so sensitive about issues that frankly I wouldnt give a shi$ about...ie:....Mexico, her premier night with all the girls...control freak maybe??



It's Heather's way or the highway.  Like I said before, I feel for the husband (she's a total ball buster).


----------



## lulilu

susieserb said:


> It's Heather's way or the highway.  Like I said before, I feel for the husband (she's a total ball buster).



I read somewhere that her DH insisted she be on the HW show.  But I also think she believed it would give her "career" a jump start.  And she would show the others a thing or two about intelligence and class.  Ha.  I loved how two bit parts turned into a career -- which she made a point of telling Gretchen she had.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that her DH insisted she be on the HW show.  But I also think she believed it would give her "career" a jump start.  And she would show the others a thing or two about intelligence and class.  Ha.  I loved how two bit parts turned into a career -- which she made a point of telling Gretchen she had.



That wouldn't surprise me--hadn't he done a couple reality shows before?  I think someone said he'd done "The Swan" and another show.  I'm sure he thought being on the housewives would help his business.


----------



## horse17

]It's Heather's way or the highway.  Like I said before, I feel for the husband (she's a total ball buster).



he probably did want her to do the show so she would get away from him...I dont get ball busters like her.....??...it takes so much energy!!


----------



## grace04

Nahreen said:


> I'm no particular fan of Heather but Lydia is definitly a pot stirrer. She wants to come off as so nice and goofy but it really turns me off. I'm no fan of her mother either, fairy dust is just weird.



I agree 100%.  They are both kind of shady and weird but like to play it off as "quirky."



MAGJES said:


> I wish Bravo would give all these Housewives a grammar lesson. No one in these HW franchises seem to know that you do not use "I" after a preposition yet most of them do it repeatedly.
> Example
> Correct: ....between you and me.
> Incorrect:   ......between you and I.
> 
> It would make a good drinking game though.......take a sip each time they say "I" instead of "me."



If you took a sip for every grammatical error on RHOC, you'd be on the floor within 5 minutes.  And that would be just listening to Gretchen alone!


----------



## Pursegrrl

woahhh, didn't realize Terry's brother is the late Kevin DuBrow, lead singer of Quiet Riot!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_DuBrow


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that her DH insisted she be on the HW show.  But I also think she believed it would give her "career" a jump start.  And she would show the others a thing or two about intelligence and class.  Ha.  I loved how two bit parts turned into a career -- which she made a point of telling Gretchen she had.



It's good for DH's business too ((I guess)).  I mean they have to pay off that obscene house that's being built?


----------



## rockhollow

Pursegrrl said:


> woahhh, didn't realize Terry's brother is the late Kevin DuBrow, lead singer of Quiet Riot!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_DuBrow



Yes, remember when Heather and Terry had the party last season, and they had all the brother's stuff from the band on the walls.


----------



## zaara10

I just caught the end of the reunion part 1 & I noticed that Vicki said to Laurie "You came back in like a bull in a Chinese shop." Omg, Lmao!!!! Chinese shop! Haha! So funny.


----------



## grace04

zaara10 said:


> I just caught the end of the reunion part 1 & I noticed that Vicki said to Laurie "You came back in like a bull in a Chinese shop." Omg, Lmao!!!! Chinese shop! Haha! So funny.



:lolots:


----------



## bisbee

dr.pepper said:


> ^^^
> That seems to be a reality TV problem as a whole, so possibly it affects more of the public than we surround ourselves with.
> 
> I think people THINK it sounds smart or proper to say 'you and I' but they don't realize it isn't always grammatically correct. I have witnessed this on Rachel Zoe and the Kardashians (haven't watched them in awhile, so possibly their grammar has improved! ;D).



This is my pet peeve...I hear it ALL OVER television, even from people I think should know better.  Drives me insane!


----------



## lulilu

Just watching a rerun of the first part of the reunion.  Lauri is such a bad person.  Plus with all her phoney "polish," she can't form a proper sentence.  And she is whitewashing her son's situation.


----------



## cjy

Crazy!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Can you imagine how these girls would behave & be if they had real problems??

I think Heather is so full of herself...


----------



## needloub

Did Heather just reprimand Gretchen about her use of "condescending?" :lolots:


----------



## Gimmethebag

needloub said:


> Did Heather just reprimand Gretchen about her use of "condescending?" :lolots:


I have to praise Heather for owning that "that text was meant to be condescending." 

Gretchen won't own anything tonight.


----------



## needloub

Gimmethebag said:


> I have to praise Heather for owning that "that text was meant to be condescending."
> 
> *Gretchen won't own anything tonight*.



It's all the botulinum toxin lol!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gimmethebag said:


> I have to praise Heather for owning that "that text was meant to be condescending."
> 
> Gretchen won't own anything tonight.


 

Heather says it like it is.. & this text hit a nerve with Gretchen big time..

And Gretchen considers Lydia & Heather her "friends"


----------



## needloub

I think Lydia just made the most honest statement of the night...and the reunion isn't over yet!


----------



## Gimmethebag

needloub said:


> It's all the botulinum toxin lol!


Nah. I can't move my forehead at the moment, but I own my actions. Always. Gretchen can blame her behavior on "believing" that others are as stupid as she is. Nothing she is saying makes any sense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Who would want any of these women as friends??

You can't trust them, they don't seem genuine & they are really mean spirited


----------



## needloub

Gretchen, you mean that you helped Slade pay for the ring...


----------



## mzkyie

Is that Jo's old engagement ring?


----------



## needloub

Is Gretchen crying so Andy can feel bad for her so she can get her own wedding show? :giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Where are Gretchen's tears!  I see the frozen cry face, dabbing under the eyes but no tears...


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> Is that Jo's old engagement ring?



Looks very similar...  Although, I think Jo got the real deal, Gretchen probably got a CZ


----------



## Jujuma

DC-Cutie said:


> Where are Gretchen's tears!  I see the frozen cry face, dabbing under the eyes but no tears...



This!


----------



## Jujuma

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks very similar...  Although, I think Jo got the real deal, Gretchen probably got a CZ



I think Gretchen traded in Jeff's diamond.


----------



## Surferbettygal

I can't believe how much Gretchen looks like Joan Rivers!  What a hag - Gretchen, not Joan


----------



## Surferbettygal

I almost thought Gretchen's ring looked similar to the ring Slade gave Jo.


----------



## Surferbettygal

DC-Cutie said:


> Where are Gretchen's tears!  I see the frozen cry face, dabbing under the eyes but no tears...



I thought the same thing. At least when Alexis cried you saw some tears.


----------



## lulilu

Gretchen and Slade deserve each other -- phoney meet baloney.


----------



## DivineMissM

Gimmethebag said:


> I have to praise Heather for owning that "that text was meant to be condescending."
> 
> Gretchen won't own anything tonight.



Tonight, or ever.




DC-Cutie said:


> Where are Gretchen's tears!  I see the frozen cry face, dabbing under the eyes but no tears...



lol  That was some ugly fake crying.



DC-Cutie said:


> Looks very similar...  Although, I think Jo got the real deal, Gretchen probably got a CZ



It is very similar!  
http://www.realitytea.com/2013/04/2...g-before-on-real-housewives-of-orange-county/


----------



## GoGlam

They're two different cuts, I don't think that is Jo's ring since Gretchen's looks like a round brilliant.

There were a few things I agreed with Gretchen on: Malibu Country and who she invited to her proposal. The other ladies were right that she wouldn't have put that event together in that manner without rolling cameras.  However, why were they so unhappy to be uninvited? They're not friends.  Heather is wretched.  She simply cannot accept the fact that a part was offered to her other cast members.  Her initial argument was that no one else was offered anything, they were all lying.  Well, it doesn't matter who from the company calls you for a role, if one is offered it's offered.  The type of role is a whole separate argument.


----------



## Petrova

GoGlam said:


> They're two different cuts, I don't think that is Jo's ring since Gretchen's looks like a round brilliant.
> 
> There were a few things I agreed with Gretchen on: Malibu Country and who she invited to her proposal. The other ladies were right that she wouldn't have put that event together in that manner without rolling cameras.  However, why were they so unhappy to be uninvited? They're not friends.  Heather is wretched.  She simply cannot accept the fact that a part was offered to her other cast members.  Her initial argument was that no one else was offered anything, they were all lying.  Well, it doesn't matter who from the company calls you for a role, if one is offered it's offered.  The type of role is a whole separate argument.



Sorry, but I can't agree with Gretchen on anything until she owns her actions and lies. She never takes responsibility, ever!  Her fake crying doesn't help either.  She has no tears.  Alexis was also called about the part.  Since when is Gretchen friends with Lydia?


----------



## GoGlam

Petrova said:


> Sorry, but I can't agree with Gretchen on anything until she owns her actions and lies. She never takes responsibility, ever!  Her fake crying doesn't help either.  She has no tears.  Alexis was also called about the part.  Since when is Gretchen friends with Lydia?



She doesn't take responsibility on most things. I do not think that changes the fact that she is right about those few things.

I was also shocked to hear that Gretchen considers Lydia a friend.  Out of all these women, I think Alexis comes across as the only loyal and respectful person. She gets constantly walked all over, so it's unfortunate.


----------



## Petrova

Gretchen is completely fake on camera.  They probably all are, but I believe she is the most fake.  You only need to look at the lost footage of season 6 of Gretchen speaking with Lynne Curtain to see the real Gretchen.  I've seen drunk girls in college fighting and they showed more respect than Gretchen did to Lynne.  That is the real Gretchen. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Gretchen didn't hire a "how to come off well on reality TV" coach, if you will, when she first started the housewives series.  She admitted to Alexis that she had hired coaches in the past to help her with acting, public speaking, etc.  I think she is completely fake on camera.

That doesn't let the rest of them off the hook though.  Who would want to be friends with most of these women, they can be awful!


----------



## Petrova

GoGlam said:


> I was also shocked to hear that Gretchen considers Lydia a friend.  Out of all these women, I think Alexis comes across as the only loyal and respectful person. She gets constantly walked all over, so it's unfortunate.



I agree with you about Alexis.


----------



## Pursegrrl

rockhollow said:


> Yes, remember when Heather and Terry had the party last season, and they had all the brother's stuff from the band on the walls.


 
I honestly don't remember that - I'll have to watch for that the next time they do an episode marathon!


----------



## GoGlam

Petrova said:


> Gretchen is completely fake on camera.  They probably all are, but I believe she is the most fake.  You only need to look at the lost footage of season 6 of Gretchen speaking with Lynne Curtain to see the real Gretchen.  I've seen drunk girls in college fighting and they showed more respect than Gretchen did to Lynne.  That is the real Gretchen.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Gretchen didn't hire a "how to come off well on reality TV" coach, if you will, when she first started the housewives series.  She admitted to Alexis that she had hired coaches in the past to help her with acting, public speaking, etc.  I think she is completely fake on camera.
> 
> That doesn't let the rest of them off the hook though.  Who would want to be friends with most of these women, they can be awful!



She probably did.  I think her fake qualities come across more because she's one of those people where you can see the wheels turning in their head on what to come up with next


----------



## paper_flowers

I sincerely hope That by Gretchen seeing herself on this reunion makes her rethink all of the Botox and fillers. Holy frozen crying face..


----------



## needloub

Petrova said:


> I agree with you about Alexis.



I agree as well...


----------



## swags

I can't take gretchen crying and I had to fast forward through the horrible song and proposal footage. Wasn't once enough?


----------



## zaara10

I was surprised that Gretchen said she considered heather & Lydia to be her friends. None of these ladies are true friends. They're basically coworkers (who get bonuses for being super b*tches & fired for being nice, lol).


----------



## lulilu

Gretchem's fake tears seem to work on the other women.  They all apologized to her!


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Gretchem's fake tears seem to work on the other women.  They all apologized to her!



Nope, they did not want to appear heartless on camera. They all don't give a hoot except Maybe for Alexis.


----------



## MarieG

Ok I really need someone to clue me in - I feel like I'm majorly missing something here regarding Gretchen. How was it ever confirmed that she did indeed cheat on Jeff (apart from hear-say) and what else did she lie about (again: confirmed - not hear-say). I'm not a fan of hers but I think she and Alexis seem the most real (if that is possible) on this show. At least they are consistent. Tamra loves to pick on people and to start fights and is more than willing to hit below the belt even with her closest friends during fights. The same thing goes for Vicky but to a lesser extend. Heather thinks she is right because she is eloquent and basically she does and repeats everything Tamra does  (they both went after Alexis last season, then they both made up with her this season, now they're going after Gretchen etc.). I think Alexis isn't the smartest but she's totally harmless and probably a pretty loyal friend. Lydia seems like a complete fish out of water and definitely has a meaner side to her that is slowly coming through (I don't blame her- I don't know how I would act being around these crazy women and in front of cameras).


----------



## limom

MarieG said:


> Ok I really need someone to clue me in - I feel like I'm majorly missing something here regarding Gretchen. How was it ever confirmed that she did indeed cheat on Jeff (apart from hear-say) and what else did she lie about (again: confirmed - not hear-say). I'm not a fan of hers but I think she and Alexis seem the most real (if that is possible) on this show. At least they are consistent. Tamra loves to pick on people and to start fights and is more than willing to hit below the belt even with her closest friends during fights. The same thing goes for Vicky but to a lesser extend. Heather thinks she is right because she is eloquent and basically she does and repeats everything Tamra does  (they both went after Alexis last season, then they both made up with her this season, now they're going after Gretchen etc.). I think Alexis isn't the smartest but she's totally harmless and probably a pretty loyal friend. Lydia seems like a complete fish out of water and definitely has a meaner side to her that is slowly coming through (I don't blame her- I don't know how I would act being around these crazy women and in front of cameras).


Lydia should leave, imo.
As far as Alexis, she is either genuine or the best actress of them all including Heather.
As far as Gretchen, there were pictures posted on the Dirty. com web pages, they are not appropriate for here, too risqué.
Gretchen was portraying the devoted nurse/soul mate on the show while she was basically out partying and I would think having sex with that Jay person. 
The women got mad that she for such a good edit and let's face it was so much more attractive than them.
Gretchen was able to keep her real life private and construct a complete fabricated story line and got away with it while the old cast exposed everything's and got blasted for it.
Therefore, she can't do no right.


----------



## susieserb

needloub said:


> Gretchen, you mean that you helped Slade pay for the ring...



Hey she's owning it~


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> They're two different cuts, I don't think that is Jo's ring since Gretchen's looks like a round brilliant.
> 
> There were a few things I agreed with Gretchen on: Malibu Country and who she invited to her proposal. The other ladies were right that she wouldn't have put that event together in that manner without rolling cameras.  However, why were they so unhappy to be uninvited? They're not friends.  Heather is wretched.  She simply cannot accept the fact that a part was offered to her other cast members.  Her initial argument was that no one else was offered anything, they were all lying.  Well, it doesn't matter who from the company calls you for a role, if one is offered it's offered.  The type of role is a whole separate argument.



See I agree with you.  For all the brew ha ha about Gretchen being stupid I actually think she's pretty quick on her feet and prepared (at least last night she was).  Her showing up with the texts/emails and throwing them in Tamara's face was classic (Tamara's own game and Gretchen beat her to it).  That mean girl Tamara was actually speechless and admitted to lying (with her snide wicked laugh).  Did you notice how Tamara was flailing, quickly talking over Gretchen every time she was ready to present more evidence.  She couldn't take it.  All the while Alex is sitting there realizing how much Tamara really hates her.

Listen Gretchen does own up to stuff (I don't particularly like her) but she can prove her case and let's face it she did go to court over the old boyfriend's allegations and won.

It's know it all, finger pointing, school teacher, egomaniac Heather that makes me wretch (I even like Vicki more then her?)?


----------



## susieserb

paper_flowers said:


> I sincerely hope That by Gretchen seeing herself on this reunion makes her rethink all of the Botox and fillers. Holy frozen crying face..



She's starting to look unrecognizable?


----------



## sgj99

Gretchen's tears last night were a great performance, bravo!

i'm with the rest of the pack of mean girls on this one, i definitely think she staged that to be filmed with hopes of a spin-off.  i don't have one doubt about that.


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> They're two different cuts, I don't think that is Jo's ring since Gretchen's looks like a round brilliant.
> 
> There were a few things I agreed with Gretchen on: Malibu Country and who she invited to her proposal. The other ladies were right that she wouldn't have put that event together in that manner without rolling cameras.  However, why were they so unhappy to be uninvited? They're not friends.  Heather is wretched.  She simply cannot accept the fact that a part was offered to her other cast members.  Her initial argument was that no one else was offered anything, they were all lying.  Well, it doesn't matter who from the company calls you for a role, if one is offered it's offered.  The type of role is a whole separate argument.



Also (the hypocritical lot?)??? Don't they ALL put events together for the sake of the rolling camera?  Hello Tamara, your engagement with Eddie, your sex scenes in the hot tub with Eddie?? 

I mean seriously, we all know that's why she Gretchen did it.  Gretchen knows that why she did it, we the audience know that's why she did it.  Why have her "own up" to this?? What's the purpose?  Then the little air head saying you have to justify being on the show?  Lydia you ALL have to justify being on the show puleeeeeeese???  

Alex came from hurt attacking Gretchen because she sincerely cared for her at one point, the rest were just faux friends.

UGH why do I CARE, why do I watch this schlock


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> Gretchen's tears last night were a great performance, bravo!
> 
> i'm with the rest of the pack of mean girls on this one, i definitely think she staged that to be filmed with hopes of a spin-off.  i don't have one doubt about that.



Of course she did, THEY ALL DO.  The hypocrisy?


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> Gretchen's tears last night were a great performance, bravo!
> 
> i'm with the rest of the pack of mean girls on this one, i definitely think she staged that to be filmed with hopes of a spin-off.  i don't have one doubt about that.



Yes, and I won't be watching. Too cringe worthy.
There is nothing about marrying Slade that is either sexy or interresting, imo.
His show with Jo was a bust and they were both well liked at that point, so would Bravo give the green light to that mess?


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> Of course she did, THEY ALL DO.  The hypocrisy?



But their story line is unpalatable.
Are they really even together?


----------



## horse17

wow, i actually forgot it was on last night..


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> UGH why do I CARE, why do I watch this schlock


I feel the same exact way


----------



## DC-Cutie

Andy saying to Tamara their engagement wasn't paid for....  Yeah right. The trip was courtesy of bravo, the engagement ring I'm sure was comp'd or received a discount. So while bravo may not have paid them something was exchanged for promotional consideration.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Andy saying to Tamara their engagement wasn't paid for....  Yeah right. The trip was courtesy of bravo, the engagement ring I'm sure was comp'd or received a discount. So while bravo may not have paid them something was exchanged for promotional consideration.



I think Andy said Eddie was not paid to ask which is what everyone is focused on, I don't believe that Gretchen and Slade are even  together.


----------



## Belle49

Not a huge fan of Gretchen but girlfriend brought out of the receipts & I love that! 

Ugh I don't know how people like Tamara that chick is just nasty and always has to be right if she's not right then she's yelling and crap. 

These women are an embarrassment


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> I think Andy said Eddie was not paid to ask which is what everyone is focused on, I don't believe that Gretchen and Slade are even  together.



I still don't believe he wasn't paid, Eddie thy is...  Something about him and Tamara seems just as thirsty as Gretchen and Slade, turned down a notch but still thirsty.


----------



## zaara10

Belle49 said:


> Not a huge fan of Gretchen but girlfriend brought out of the receipts & I love that!
> 
> Ugh I don't know how people like Tamara that chick is just nasty and always has to be right if she's not right then she's yelling and crap.
> 
> These women are an embarrassment



After G brought out the texts & emails Tamara admitted to lying to her, and then goes on to justify lying by putting it on G by saying "I was telling u what u wanted to hear... You're a difficult person to be a friend to." What a cop out. You lied, you're a liar, that's all!
And I seriously hate when ppl talk crap & act nasty & then go on to say, "hey at least I own it!" Yeah, that makes it all the better & right to do. 
Please Andy Cohen, dump this whole group! Next!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't believe he wasn't paid, Eddie thy is...  Something about him and Tamara seems just as thirsty as Gretchen and Slade, turned down a notch but still thirsty.



I gotcha, some speculates that Eddie is gay, IRL
I agree with you they are all thirsty even the richest/most accomplishe couple here.
The Terry that appeared  on the Swann was not nearly as likable.


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> Lydia should leave, imo.
> As far as Alexis, she is either genuine or the best actress of them all including Heather.
> As far as Gretchen, there were pictures posted on the Dirty. com web pages, they are not appropriate for here, too risqué.
> Gretchen was portraying the devoted nurse/soul mate on the show while she was basically out partying and I would think having sex with that Jay person.
> The women got mad that she for such a good edit and *let's face it was so much more attractive than them.*
> Gretchen was able to keep her real life private and construct a complete fabricated story line and got away with it while the old cast exposed everything's and got blasted for it.
> Therefore, she can't do no right.


 
Yeah from the neck down.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Yeah from the neck down.



At the time Gretchen was still fresh. Did I write *it*?
Oops!
And she had Jeff who was showering her with all the other women wanted:
A motorcycle, jewelry, a house and finally an hefty life insurance payment and to top it all he was devoted to her.


----------



## BabyK

GoGlam said:


> They're two different cuts, I don't think that is Jo's ring since Gretchen's looks like a round brilliant.
> 
> There were a few things I agreed with Gretchen on: Malibu Country and who she invited to her proposal. The other ladies were right that she wouldn't have put that event together in that manner without rolling cameras.  However, why were they so unhappy to be uninvited? They're not friends.  Heather is wretched.  She simply cannot accept the fact that a part was offered to her other cast members.  Her initial argument was that no one else was offered anything, they were all lying.  Well, it doesn't matter who from the company calls you for a role, if one is offered it's offered.  The type of role is a whole separate argument.


 

I do have to agree with you on that.  I don't like Gretchen at all but with the Malibu Country thing, I wanted to believe she lied about it just bc I don't like her haha, but I do think she got a call about the housewife role and she just couldn't do it.  Whether it was bc of Tamra dress shopping, that I don't know.  But Heather insisting she was lying just bc of technicality is ridiculous.  She kept saying that Gretchen was not "offered" a role and that they were just seeing who was interested bc Alexis was called too.  Come on, we all know Gretchen isn't that smart with her vocabulary.  She said she was offered a role instead of saying they contacted me regarding a potential cameo.  Big deal!  Gretchen not being an actress probably didn't know the difference.  I probably would've said the same thing, "I was offered a role".  Heather kind of changed her reason for being upset too during the reunion.  She said the main reason she was upset was bc Gretchen used it against Tamra.  I thought she was upset bc Gretchen lied about being offered a role?  I mean Alexis got a call too so it's not a lie, plus Alexis probably worded it the same way Gretchen did too.

About the proposal, maybe Gretchen did do it for the cameras but they all do things for the cameras!  So they're all guilty of that so to use that against Gretchen seem so hypocritical.  Actually by her NOT inviting the housewives made her engagement party seem more genuine than a name changing party Heather had last year.

Uuugh so mad now that they made me defend Gretchen!


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> At the time Gretchen was still fresh. Did I write *it*?
> Oops!
> And she had Jeff who was showering her with all the other women wanted:
> A motorcycle, jewelry, a house and finally an hefty life insurance payment and to top it all he was devoted to her.


 
Yeah her first season she was beautiful, but then it was mostly her personality that changed the way she looked for me.  It was like I couldn't see her physical beauty anymore, I could only see her heart.  Same goes for Tamra.  

It's like for me.  Once I seen the ugly personality of a person, then no matter how beautiful they are on the outside, I can only see the true nature underneath over their outer beauty. 

I do think they should leave the Jeff/Gretchen issue alone though.  That was so few seasons ago and if she did cheat, then that's between her and God at this point.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Yeah her first season she was beautiful, but then it was mostly her personality that changed the way she looked for me.  It was like I couldn't see her physical beauty anymore, I could only see her heart.  Same goes for Tamra.
> 
> It's like for me.  Once I seen the ugly personality of a person, then no matter how beautiful they are on the outside, I can only see the true nature underneath over their outer beauty.
> 
> I do think they should leave the Jeff/Gretchen issue alone though.  That was so few seasons ago and if she did cheat, then that's between her and God at this point.


Yes, when the fact came out that Jeff was dying and that she was seeing Jay on the side, she lost all her beauty for me too.


----------



## Stilettolife

BabyK said:


> I do have to agree with you on that. I don't like Gretchen at all but with the Malibu Country thing, I wanted to believe she lied about it just bc I don't like her haha, but I do think she got a call about the housewife role and she just couldn't do it. Whether it was bc of Tamra dress shopping, that I don't know. But Heather insisting she was lying just bc of technicality is ridiculous. She kept saying that Gretchen was not "offered" a role and that they were just seeing who was interested bc Alexis was called too. Come on, we all know Gretchen isn't that smart with her vocabulary. She said she was offered a role instead of saying they contacted me regarding a potential cameo. Big deal! Gretchen not being an actress probably didn't know the difference. I probably would've said the same thing, "I was offered a role". Heather kind of changed her reason for being upset too during the reunion. She said the main reason she was upset was bc Gretchen used it against Tamra. I thought she was upset bc Gretchen lied about being offered a role? I mean Alexis got a call too so it's not a lie, plus Alexis probably worded it the same way Gretchen did too.
> 
> About the proposal, maybe Gretchen did do it for the cameras but they all do things for the cameras! So they're all guilty of that so to use that against Gretchen seem so hypocritical. Actually by her NOT inviting the housewives made her engagement party seem more genuine than a name changing party Heather had last year.
> 
> Uuugh so mad now that they made me defend Gretchen!


 
Yeah once she showed the proof, I started to believe her. (which is the first for me, because I'm not a fan at all) She came prepared for sure. I guess their pov was that she lies so much (according to them) that when she finally told the truth, they didn't believe her. 

I kind of believe Heather too, when she said that the casting director (or whomever she spoke with) told her that there was no role, because that's basically the truth, once Gretchen said no to taking the role. Gretchen should have just taken the role, got paid for it and skipped the dress shopping. I guess she thought this would be "Say Yes to the Dress" housewives style.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> Yeah once she showed the proof, I started to believe her. (which is the first for me, because I'm not a fan at all) She came prepared for sure. I guess their pov was that she lies so much (according to them) that when she finally told the truth, they didn't believe her.
> 
> I kind of believe Heather too, when she said that the casting director (or whomever she spoke with) told her that there was no role, because that's basically the truth, once Gretchen said no to taking the role. Gretchen should have just taken the role, got paid for it and skipped the dress shopping. I guess she thought this would be "Say Yes to the Dress" housewives style.



Tamra is such a manipulator, Gretchen can never do anything right.
Tamra is too jealous and competitive to be a friend to any females and that includes Vicky too.
She threw both her mother and her son under the bus, how, can one expect anything from her?


----------



## GoGlam

Agree with you ladies!



BabyK said:


> I do have to agree with you on that.  I don't like Gretchen at all but with the Malibu Country thing, I wanted to believe she lied about it just bc I don't like her haha, but I do think she got a call about the housewife role and she just couldn't do it.  Whether it was bc of Tamra dress shopping, that I don't know.  But Heather insisting she was lying just bc of technicality is ridiculous.  She kept saying that Gretchen was not "offered" a role and that they were just seeing who was interested bc Alexis was called too.  Come on, we all know Gretchen isn't that smart with her vocabulary.  She said she was offered a role instead of saying they contacted me regarding a potential cameo.  Big deal!  Gretchen not being an actress probably didn't know the difference.  I probably would've said the same thing, "I was offered a role".  Heather kind of changed her reason for being upset too during the reunion.  She said the main reason she was upset was bc Gretchen used it against Tamra.  I thought she was upset bc Gretchen lied about being offered a role?  I mean Alexis got a call too so it's not a lie, plus Alexis probably worded it the same way Gretchen did too.
> 
> About the proposal, maybe Gretchen did do it for the cameras but they all do things for the cameras!  So they're all guilty of that so to use that against Gretchen seem so hypocritical.  Actually by her NOT inviting the housewives made her engagement party seem more genuine than a name changing party Heather had last year.
> 
> Uuugh so mad now that they made me defend Gretchen!





susieserb said:


> Also (the hypocritical lot?)??? Don't they ALL put events together for the sake of the rolling camera?  Hello Tamara, your engagement with Eddie, your sex scenes in the hot tub with Eddie??
> 
> I mean seriously, we all know that's why she Gretchen did it.  Gretchen knows that why she did it, we the audience know that's why she did it.  Why have her "own up" to this?? What's the purpose?  Then the little air head saying you have to justify being on the show?  Lydia you ALL have to justify being on the show puleeeeeeese???
> 
> Alex came from hurt attacking Gretchen because she sincerely cared for her at one point, the rest were just faux friends.
> 
> UGH why do I CARE, why do I watch this schlock


----------



## DC-Cutie

All of these old hags need to give it a rest.

Vickie, with all of 'respect me as a businesswoman' talk, she probably has the lowest self-esteem of them all. I would think that as a respected business woman (her claims and words, not mine) she would have left the show, especially since she said that Laurie has ruined her business.


----------



## needloub

susieserb said:


> Hey she's owning it~



Not really.  I took her response as they designed the ring together.  I'll give it to the girl...she is quick on her feet.  She definitely side-tracks when it comes to money and Slade...


----------



## Ginger Tea

It is a 'reality' show. Everything, even utilizing the restroom for normal bodily functions, are put on camera depending on the scene, setting, etc.. If there were no drama to be filmed, this show, as we know it along with every other reality show would be cancelled. 

I am not a big fan of females, and I say that rather than using the term women because just because you are of a certain age and female does not make you a woman or lady. They all throw each other under the bus when appropriate. Wouldn't be surprised if they all did a conference call together off camera and tell each what who should have said when and where and how. Cameras roll, then the evilness comes out. They all talk about each other, criticize each other, etc., it is a reality show, they get paid to have cameras rolling, why wouldn't Gretchen have the cameras rolling for the engagement to Slade. Whether they or any of us like him or not, it is for ratings. The more they dislike him the more he will be on camera. 

Tamara goes with the wind. If it blows Vicky this week, so be it. She will go that way. If it blows Gretchen, that is the way she will go. As to Eddie, very questionable how he really fits in with Tamra but it works for some ratings. Tamra not a solid friend in every sense of the word. To tell Gretchen she told her what she wanted to hear, no true friend does that, no matter how difficult it is to be that persons friend. You tell the truth because that is what you would want in return. Why would Gretchen have any of them there for the engagement. All have openly said and displayed disgust for him. No person in their semi right mind would do that. 

In all, I do not agree with any of them. Why is Heather on this show? At some point she did have a voice of reason, but the part about Gretchen not having the role, big deal. Heather not privy to every conversation had with everyone. Even if she asked someone and they said, no, Gretchen not offered a role, that doesn't mean that person knows about any conversation if any was had by anyone with anyone. Does it really matter? But falling into the Tamra web, to prove Gretchen was lying. As I said, don't like any of them, but appreciate Gretchen having the emails, texts and voicemails. 

Don't like to see people railroad each other and do all kinds of dirt to each other but that is the reality of this life in some form or fashion. Hence, reality shows.


----------



## slang

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...vicki-gunvalson-whore-beat-threaten-violence/


I guess this explains why Ryan & Bri don't like Brooks!


----------



## susieserb

Ginger Tea said:


> It is a 'reality' show. Everything, even utilizing the restroom for normal bodily functions, are put on camera depending on the scene, setting, etc.. If there were no drama to be filmed, this show, as we know it along with every other reality show would be cancelled.
> 
> I am not a big fan of females, and I say that rather than using the term women because just because you are of a certain age and female does not make you a woman or lady. They all throw each other under the bus when appropriate. Wouldn't be surprised if they all did a conference call together off camera and tell each what who should have said when and where and how. Cameras roll, then the evilness comes out. They all talk about each other, criticize each other, etc., it is a reality show, they get paid to have cameras rolling, why wouldn't Gretchen have the cameras rolling for the engagement to Slade. Whether they or any of us like him or not, it is for ratings. The more they dislike him the more he will be on camera.
> 
> Tamara goes with the wind. If it blows Vicky this week, so be it. She will go that way. If it blows Gretchen, that is the way she will go. As to Eddie, very questionable how he really fits in with Tamra but it works for some ratings. Tamra not a solid friend in every sense of the word. To tell Gretchen she told her what she wanted to hear, no true friend does that, no matter how difficult it is to be that persons friend. You tell the truth because that is what you would want in return. Why would Gretchen have any of them there for the engagement. All have openly said and displayed disgust for him. No person in their semi right mind would do that.
> 
> In all, I do not agree with any of them. Why is Heather on this show? At some point she did have a voice of reason, but the part about Gretchen not having the role, big deal. Heather not privy to every conversation had with everyone. Even if she asked someone and they said, no, Gretchen not offered a role, that doesn't mean that person knows about any conversation if any was had by anyone with anyone. Does it really matter? But falling into the Tamra web, to prove Gretchen was lying. As I said, don't like any of them, but appreciate Gretchen having the emails, texts and voicemails.
> 
> Don't like to see people railroad each other and do all kinds of dirt to each other but that is the reality of this life in some form or fashion. Hence, reality shows.



Talking behind the scenes to conference the cat fights? For sure.  Why do I keep forgetting this basic principle?


----------



## limom

slang said:


> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...vicki-gunvalson-whore-beat-threaten-violence/
> 
> 
> I guess this explains why Ryan & Bri don't like Brooks!



Damn, what a pair!
So domestic violence is a theme , this year?
This show is too intense and dArk.


----------



## swags

Slade can't publicly buy Gretchen anything until he pays off his child support which it doesn't sound like he has.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, I've seen part two - not a lot happened, just rehashing to same things as in part one, I guess they'll save the best parts for the last session.

All the parties these ladies have are give them airtime. I thought it was unfair for them all to give Gretchen a hard time about the engagement party. They were just jealous they were not invited and given more airtime.
Bravo pays for it all, one way or other.
Andy said they didn't pay Eddie to ask Tamara to marry him, nothing about paying for the fancy vacation - it's all in the wording.
I'm sure that Bravo has a whole team of people thinking up scenarios to put the women in for the show.

I believe Gretchen with the whole guest role on the TV show. They wanted a housewife for a small role, any housewife as they also contacted Alexis, maybe they just hadn't got the chance to contact the other women yet.
Heather sure seemed jealous of that and wanted to make Gretchen look bad. It backfired as far as I'm concerned. Heather came off looking like the petty one.

And I agree with other comments, Tamara sure didn't seem to want Greth to show and continue to talk about what she's said in all those emails and texts. She really seems to shout over Greth.
I can just image the horrible things Tamara probably said about the other ladies, but didn't want the actual words to come out.
I hope Alexis was really listening - Tamara isn't and will never be your friend. Any apologizing she's done would all be for the show.
I really believe that Tamara hired someone to help her clean up her image, and that this sharing of her past problems is all part of the plan.


----------



## PinkDoll85

zaara10 said:


> I was surprised that Gretchen said she considered heather & Lydia to be her friends. None of these ladies are true friends. They're basically coworkers (who get bonuses for being super b*tches & fired for being nice, lol).



So true and so funny!


----------



## Ginger Tea

swags said:


> Slade can't publicly buy Gretchen anything until he pays off his child support which it doesn't sound like he has.



Exactly. That would be additional food for the tabloids and the OC wives who already consider him dirt. So Gretchen did what she or she & Slade thought would work. When Andie asked Gretchen if Slade surprised her or picked out the ring (don't quote me) she responded, they picked it out together. Usually, (again don't quote me) but I think the men or "husbands/boyfriends don't receive any pay for these shows, so he is not monetarily stable to 'give' Gretchen any kind of ring, unless fake, on national TV.


----------



## Ginger Tea

lulilu said:


> Gretchem's fake tears seem to work on the other women.  They all apologized to her!



True no tears came rolling down her cheeks, but was paying close attention to see what she looked like after the whole process. Both eyes were red and she did have 'water/tears' in the inner part of her eye. But the emotion shown did not work in harmony with the minimal amount of tears. All of them have been horrible to each other, with the exception of maybe Lydia. They get paid to be evil. No drama or not enough and they are replaced.


----------



## susieserb

rockhollow said:


> Well, I've seen part two - not a lot happened, just rehashing to same things as in part one, I guess they'll save the best parts for the last session.
> 
> All the parties these ladies have are give them airtime. I thought it was unfair for them all to give Gretchen a hard time about the engagement party. They were just jealous they were not invited and given more airtime.
> Bravo pays for it all, one way or other.
> Andy said they didn't pay Eddie to ask Tamara to marry him, nothing about paying for the fancy vacation - it's all in the wording.
> I'm sure that Bravo has a whole team of people thinking up scenarios to put the women in for the show.
> 
> I believe Gretchen with the whole guest role on the TV show. They wanted a housewife for a small role, any housewife as they also contacted Alexis, maybe they just hadn't got the chance to contact the other women yet.
> 
> Heather sure seemed jealous of that and wanted to make Gretchen look bad. It backfired as far as I'm concerned. Heather came off looking like the petty one.
> 
> And I agree with other comments, Tamara sure didn't seem to want Greth to show and continue to talk about what she's said in all those emails and texts. She really seems to shout over Greth.
> I can just image the horrible things Tamara probably said about the other ladies, but didn't want the actual words to come out.
> I hope Alexis was really listening - Tamara isn't and will never be your friend. Any apologizing she's done would all be for the show.
> I really believe that Tamara hired someone to help her clean up her image, and that this sharing of her past problems is all part of the plan.




This and a month of Sundays &#128534;


----------



## susieserb

Ginger Tea said:


> True no tears came rolling down her cheeks, but was paying close attention to see what she looked like after the whole process. Both eyes were red and she did have 'water/tears' in the inner part of her eye. But the emotion shown did not work in harmony with the minimal amount of tears. All of them have been horrible to each other, with the exception of maybe Lydia. They get paid to be evil. No drama or not enough and they are replaced.



Tamara has been quoted multiple times on Andy Cohen Live saying; "You pay me very well to be _*assertive*_"  (a flowery term for byatch)


----------



## Ginger Tea

susieserb said:


> Tamara has been quoted multiple times on Andy Cohen Live saying; "You pay me very well to be _*assertive*_"  (a flowery term for byatch)



Then the proof comes from her own tongue. They become household names to do any and all dirt possible and we in turn come on to PF and discuss it. I should have come up with reality shows - how stupid of me.


----------



## PJ86

What was Gretchen wearing?


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> Tamara has been quoted multiple times on Andy Cohen Live saying; "You pay me very well to be _*assertive*_"  (a flowery term for byatch)



Dignity be damned!
AC really is a women hater.


----------



## Rondafaye

Gretchen's dress looked like the top half of a pageant dress from the 70s. Unless she's the dimmest bulb on the planet, her relationship with Slade, engagement included, has to be fake. And while I was typing that, I realized that I can't think of a single likable man on this franchise: Brooks, Ryan, Slade, Eddie ... they're all horrid. Of course, the women are no prizes, either. I know some people don't like Alexis, but I find her the least offensive. She's out of her league among the backstabbers and schemers (Tamra, Gretchen), the chronically insecure (Vicki), and the dreadful combination of arrogant and insecure (Heather).  A few pages back, a couple of people said Alexis looked frumpy, but I disagree. I think she's the prettiest because she doesn't look as hard as the rest of them -- and her makeup at the reunion was gorgeous.


----------



## PJ86

Rondafaye said:


> And while I was typing that, I realized that I can't think of a single likable man on this franchise: Brooks, Ryan, Slade, Eddie ... they're all horrid. .



Don.   
I liked the guy.

Oh, and that dress, Rondafaye, yep like you said, 1970s pageant, 1970s country music special, or the 1970s Carpenter's Special (showing my age here).


----------



## Cherrasaki

Gretchen definitely looked the most uncomfortable out of the bunch at the reunion as if she knew what was coming.  Did not like what she was wearing, she looked ridiculous.  And should Gretchen really of been that surprised that everyone was questioning her motives and timing about the engagement?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Everything, although not formally scripted, is for the cameras. In the real, everyday world, no one has their pseudo friends who are only co-workers invited to partake of your engagement, shower, spa day, whatever. So why they were all surprised they were not there to partake of it is nonsense. So not surprising they all would think it was staged or planned for the cameras, as if they all don't do things for the camera.


----------



## LemonDrop

BabyK said:


> I do have to agree with you on that.  I don't like Gretchen at all but with the Malibu Country thing, I wanted to believe she lied about it just bc I don't like her haha, but I do think she got a call about the housewife role and she just couldn't do it.  Whether it was bc of Tamra dress shopping, that I don't know.  But Heather insisting she was lying just bc of technicality is ridiculous.  She kept saying that Gretchen was not "offered" a role and that they were just seeing who was interested bc Alexis was called too.  Come on, we all know Gretchen isn't that smart with her vocabulary.  She said she was offered a role instead of saying they contacted me regarding a potential cameo.  Big deal!  Gretchen not being an actress probably didn't know the difference.  I probably would've said the same thing, "I was offered a role".  Heather kind of changed her reason for being upset too during the reunion.  She said the main reason she was upset was bc Gretchen used it against Tamra.  I thought she was upset bc Gretchen lied about being offered a role?  I mean Alexis got a call too so it's not a lie, plus Alexis probably worded it the same way Gretchen did too.



I thought this was redic too!  If I got a call from my agent asking if I was interested in a job, I might think that I was being offered a job too.  They couldn't just say, "Oh Gretchen that makes sense, you misunderstood".  They had to keep insisting she was lying.


----------



## sgj99

has anyone ever noticed that on all these housewife shows how much the women fluff and play with their hair?   they are always primping, it drives me nuts!


----------



## MarieG

limom said:


> Lydia should leave, imo.
> As far as Alexis, she is either genuine or the best actress of them all including Heather.
> As far as Gretchen, there were pictures posted on the Dirty. com web pages, they are not appropriate for here, too risqué.
> Gretchen was portraying the devoted nurse/soul mate on the show while she was basically out partying and I would think having sex with that Jay person.
> The women got mad that she for such a good edit and let's face it was so much more attractive than them.
> Gretchen was able to keep her real life private and construct a complete fabricated story line and got away with it while the old cast exposed everything's and got blasted for it.
> Therefore, she can't do no right.



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> Dignity be damned!
> AC really is a women hater.



I said it once and I'll say it again, put a pitch fork in Andy Cohen's hand.


----------



## susieserb

Rondafaye said:


> Gretchen's dress looked like the top half of a pageant dress from the 70s. Unless she's the dimmest bulb on the planet, her relationship with Slade, engagement included, has to be fake. And while I was typing that, I realized that I can't think of a single likable man on this franchise: Brooks, Ryan, Slade, Eddie ... they're all horrid. Of course, the women are no prizes, either. I know some people don't like Alexis, but I find her the least offensive. She's out of her league among the backstabbers and schemers (Tamra, Gretchen), the chronically insecure (Vicki), and the dreadful combination of arrogant and insecure (Heather).  A few pages back, a couple of people said Alexis looked frumpy, but I disagree. I think she's the prettiest because she doesn't look as hard as the rest of them -- and her makeup at the reunion was gorgeous.



Her husband's plastic surgery was awesome, he looks 1000 percent better.  I'm against addictive PS but what Jim did for a quick fix was "top drawer".  Also the dude is wise beyond years to take his children (and himself) out of the limelight.  Alex is drop dead gorgeous (sans the watermelon boobs).


----------



## MarieG

susieserb said:


> Her husband's plastic surgery was awesome, he looks 1000 percent better.  I'm against addictive PS but what Jim did for a quick fix was "top drawer".  Also the dude is wise beyond years to take his children (and himself) out of the limelight.  Alex is drop dead gorgeous (sans the watermelon boobs).



I totally agree. I love your posts by the way!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

limom said:


> AC really is a women hater.



  Wonder what woman IRL he has so much wrath for. That he projects it on all women.  To steal a line from a TLC show the other night, 'Satan is a dawg!'


----------



## zaara10

Gretchen could have pulled the bullying card & accused all of them of bullying her @ the reunion. But that wouldn't have gone down well w/ this bunch. 
Lydia accusing Gretchen of trying to come up w/ a storyline was stupid. She did the same thing trying to make Slade's "cheeseburger" comment into a huge deal. They're all trying to come up w/ storylines! That's how you secure your spot as one of AC's star employees!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Slad calls Gretchen Tupperware face


----------



## sgj99

i like Heather and Lydia, i'm sure mostly because they have the bags and shoes i love to drool over.  i think it's time for Vicki, Tamra and Gretchen to go.  i'm on the fence about Alexis.


----------



## Deco

susieserb said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again, put a pitch fork in Andy Cohen's hand.


Very true.

I recently heard Andy say that the women on the RH shows were selected because they are "strong" and passionate and some other nonsense.  What a crock.  The only consistently unifying characteristic among these women is that they are weak, fragile, and hollow.  Having a "strong personality" has become the excuse for inarticulate shriek-fests and insecurity spasms.  I suppose scraping the bottom of society's barrell in search of the most shameless, brainless, and rudderless makes for good TV, but it's an insult to womankind to call these harpies as the "strong" ones among us.  AC does hate women.


----------



## ILuvShopping

why did none of them call out gretchen for not showing a SINGLE tear when she went into crying hysterics after the engagement scene??


----------



## TC1

Am I the only one that thinks Lydia's husband is gay?.


----------



## nycmom

Andy doesn't hate all women, he has many female friends, but none of them would ever be on a RH show in any city...


----------



## Ginger Tea

The characteristics and qualities displayed by the women on these RH shows many times leave much to be desired as a woman. The yelling, screaming, talking over each other to prove their selfish point, the drama, backstabbing, profanity laden spewing of hostility is mind boggling. Friend today or this season. Foe the next. Again I say, if there were none of this depicted many would say it is boring and not entertaining, because this is what our minds have become trained to accept. As said before, they get ratings, but it must be tiring to live like this on the regular.


----------



## vanasty

Andy is a Woman Hater cut and dry. He wont hesitate to name drop or rub elbows with his celebrity girlfriends, but AC couldnt make it as a personality or an actor on his own so he pretty much had to piggyback on the success and the personalities of the Housewives and thats a *FACT*.

I refuse to believe he treats those women with the same respect as SJP or Ripa, its dynamically impossible. He needs them and they need him, but at the end of the day hes still the boss and thirsty to be a household name. Hes gotta make those women act as base and ridiculous as humanly possible just so he can have a talk show aint nobody was looking for.


----------



## slang

The stories about Brooks are getting crazier! 

First the link I posted yesterday with the taped conversations between him & Ryan with him threatening Vicki and now this:

An accusation of him hiring a hitman to kill Vicki's business partner in Vicki's Vodka...Crazy!

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...ill-vicki-gunvalsons-former-business-partner/


----------



## Bentley1

susieserb said:


> Her husband's plastic surgery was awesome, he looks 1000 percent better.  I'm against addictive PS but what Jim did for a quick fix was "top drawer".  Also the dude is wise beyond years to take his children (and himself) out of the limelight.  Alex is drop dead gorgeous (sans the watermelon boobs).



Jim had PS?  I vaguely remember reading he had his chin done, but he doesn't look that different to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

vanasty said:


> Andy is a Woman Hater cut and dry. He wont hesitate to name drop or rub elbows with his celebrity girlfriends, but AC couldnt make it as a personality or an actor on his own so he pretty much had to piggyback on the success and the personalities of the Housewives and thats a *FACT*.
> 
> I refuse to believe he treats those women with the same respect as SJP or Ripa, its dynamically impossible. He needs them and they need him, but at the end of the day hes still the boss and thirsty to be a household name. Hes gotta make those women act as base and ridiculous as humanly possible just so he can have a talk show aint nobody was looking for.



Maybe bethenney gets special treatment


----------



## susieserb

Decophile said:


> Very true.
> 
> I recently heard Andy say that the women on the RH shows were selected because they are "strong" and passionate and some other nonsense.  What a crock.  The only consistently unifying characteristic among these women is that they are weak, fragile, and hollow.  Having a "strong personality" has become the excuse for inarticulate shriek-fests and insecurity spasms.  I suppose scraping the bottom of society's barrell in search of the most shameless, brainless, and rudderless makes for good TV, but it's an insult to womankind to call these harpies as the "strong" ones among us.  AC does hate women.



Just like Howard Stern, who will take a mentally challenged, low self esteemed woman and prompt her to perform the most despicable acts on syndicated TV, all for notoriety and short term fame.  He purposely uses these people to further his cause.  

AC IS NO DIFFERENT, his goal is exactly the same.  The only difference is AC does his deception in a gentlemanly manner while HS does it with vulgarity.

Which, IMHO, makes AC more evil because he's surreptitious with his actions.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe bethenney gets special treatment



There are those gals who beat Andy at his game, Beth is definitely one of them (I think??)??


----------



## susieserb

Bentley1 said:


> Jim had PS?  I vaguely remember reading he had his chin done, but he doesn't look that different to me.



Yea, he has his chin done and he got in shape, I think he looks worlds better.


----------



## nycmom

Wow lotsa Andy Cohen hate! In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person. But I also think Howard Stern can be funny so I should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...


----------



## slang

nycmom said:


> wow lotsa andy cohen hate! In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person. *but i also think howard stern can be funny *so i should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...



+1


----------



## slyyls

nycmom said:


> Wow lotsa Andy Cohen hate! In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person. But I also think Howard Stern can be funny so I should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...




I may be out of touch with reality; but I don't even get an inkling that Andy Cohen has anything but love for some women, like for many women, and dislike for a few women.   I don't see his opinions as differing  vastly from the viewing masses.


----------



## lucywife

I think it's very convenient to blame editing and/or whoever, in this case AC, for all the ridiculousness we see on HWs franchise. Nobody asked Vicky to put a candy dildo in her mouth or Tamra scream like a freaking lunatic cursing Alexis out from her Cu*t Fitness opening party, really. If they want to appear in a certain way, they have to learn to filter what they say and do when camera is rolling.


----------



## Longchamp

nycmom said:


> Wow lotsa Andy Cohen hate! In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person. But I also think Howard Stern can be funny so I should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...


 
+1

Howard Stern can be raunchy,,,but funny.  He's an equal opportunity offender of all races, sizes, genders, ages.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I don't see AC as the Devil either. Yes, he is making a mint from all the Real Housewives series, but he isn't forcing any of these women to make complete fools of themselves on national television. They're doing it for fame and money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If any of these women feel any kind of way about Andy, they are free to walk.  But let's face it, a good majority of them NEED the money!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

nycmom said:


> Wow lotsa Andy Cohen hate! *In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person.* But I also think Howard Stern can be funny so I should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...



I agree. *He runs a business* that only thrives if the ratings
are good. He chooses women that will deliver and cause drama, because that brings in better ratings and more money.
He's not holding a gun to anyone's head to stay. They are adults and all allow themselves to be exploited.


Also..gay men, in my vast experience with working with them, hanging out and being friends with them, 
respect women
and are more kind and considerate toward women then straight guys, I will go to my grave
believing this. I'm not saying all, but most.

Agree on Howard Stern can be funny, and the women he exploits signed up for it and know damn well what they are getting themselves into...
never felt sorry for any female on that show,and never blamed Howard for their bimbo antics/stupity.


----------



## Bentley1

nycmom said:


> Wow lotsa Andy Cohen hate! In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person. But I also think *Howard Stern can be funny* so I should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...



Agree!


----------



## Bentley1

susieserb said:


> Yea, he has his chin done and he got in shape, I think he looks worlds better.



Yeah, I did notice he lost weight and seems to be taking better care of himself in the past season or two.


----------



## limom

AC promotes the lowest form of entertainment possible in order to fulfill his need for success, fame and money.
The fact that he is gay is irrelevant, it is his sexual orientation nothing more, nothing less.
When he had OW on, he made a reference about "isn't it better to have a network making money with the right team'
When she started OWN, she claimed that it was going to be a different place to elevate and offer people something enriching, she now does anything for ratings and OWN is in the black.
My point? People want trash TV and  AC delivers. His brand of trashy happens to exploit women and shows us at our worst, IMO.
Nevertheless, we are tuning in and for that we all need to take responsibility


----------



## KW1

Rondafaye said:


> Gretchen's dress looked like the top half of a pageant dress from the 70s. Unless she's the dimmest bulb on the planet, her relationship with Slade, engagement included, has to be fake. And while I was typing that, I realized that I can't think of a single likable man on this franchise: Brooks, Ryan, Slade, Eddie ... they're all horrid. Of course, the women are no prizes, either. I know some people don't like Alexis, but I find her the least offensive. She's out of her league among the backstabbers and schemers (Tamra, Gretchen), the chronically insecure (Vicki), and the dreadful combination of arrogant and insecure (Heather).  A few pages back, a couple of people said Alexis looked frumpy, but I disagree. I think she's the prettiest because she doesn't look as hard as the rest of them -- and her makeup at the reunion was gorgeous.



My fav person this season is Terry :-P


----------



## MarieG

limom said:


> AC promotes the lowest form of entertainment possible in order to fulfill his need for success, fame and money.
> The fact that he is gay is irrelevant, it is his sexual orientation nothing more, nothing less.
> When he had OW on, he made a reference about "isn't it better to have a network making money with the right team'
> When she started OWN, she claimed that it was going to be a different place to elevate and offer people something enriching, she now does anything for ratings and OWN is in the black.
> *My point? People want trash TV and  AC delivers. His brand of trashy happens to exploit women and shows us at our worst, IMO.
> Nevertheless, we are tuning in and for that we all need to take responsibility*



Very true!


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> AC promotes the lowest form of entertainment possible in order to fulfill his need for success, fame and money.
> The fact that he is gay is irrelevant, it is his sexual orientation nothing more, nothing less.
> When he had OW on, he made a reference about "isn't it better to have a network making money with the right team'
> When she started OWN, she claimed that it was going to be a different place to elevate and offer people something enriching, she now does anything for ratings and OWN is in the black.
> My point? People want trash TV and  AC delivers. His brand of trashy happens to exploit women and shows us at our worst, IMO.
> Nevertheless, we are tuning in and for that we all need to take responsibility



THIS along with HS..


----------



## limom

susieserb said:


> THIS along with HS..



Could not agree more about HS.
He might be a nice man(irl) but his shows and his views on women are appalling, imv.
HS is a great interviewer too.


----------



## lulilu

Andy's questions at the reunion were clearly biased in favor of certain people, like Gretchen.


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> Could not agree more about HS.
> He might be a nice man(irl) but his shows and his views on women are appalling, imv.
> HS is a great interviewer too.



It's also AC drinking games.  Seems like fun right?  But when you really think about the promotion of imbibing (not only the games) but the guests with their cocktails...If you have a drinking "problem" no matter how minor, not a good show to watch.

All this reminds me of the 60's where you saw drinking and smoking on TV as the norm, later promotions like this were removed for obvious reasons.  Hummm, going backwards.


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> Could not agree more about HS.
> He might be a nice man(irl) but his shows and his views on women are appalling, imv.
> HS is a great interviewer too.



He treats dim witted "girls" like animals and laughs all the way to the bank.  Makes my stomach turn.  People can argue that the participants should know better.  I say the interviewer and the sponsors have a moral obligation to not take advantage of people to make a dirty buck.  Last these obligations are also put on the viewer for condoning and enabling the behavior.  Let's face it, these shows do NOT portray women in a favorable light.

With all this said, I am casting stones AT MYSELF.  Honestly I started watching for purses, shoes, decorating wanting to see on the street fashion (my favorite indulgence)..Then I got sucked into the faux/real life drama.  Eventually I had to pull myself back and say WHAT ARE YOU DOING?  Why are you honoring ugly behavior like this, KWIM?

Here's the rub, the fashion SUCKS on these shows (mostly) and if you do see anything it's only briefly (not worth the trade off)  there are no great houses to lurk at either.  

Like a new HW, I too was lured in with promises of beauty and glamour only to find myself swimming in a cesspool of disgust..

Okay, rant over...


----------



## ShoeFanatic

limom said:


> AC promotes the lowest form of entertainment possible in order to fulfill his need for success, fame and money.
> The fact that he is gay is irrelevant, it is his sexual orientation nothing more, nothing less.
> When he had OW on, he made a reference about "isn't it better to have a network making money with the right team'
> When she started OWN, she claimed that it was going to be a different place to elevate and offer people something enriching, she now does anything for ratings and OWN is in the black.
> My point? People want trash TV and  AC delivers. *His brand of trashy happens to exploit women and shows us at our worst, IMO.*
> Nevertheless, we are tuning in and for that we all need to take responsibility



As long as there are willing famewhores out there that ALLOW themselves to be exploited, there's going to be trash TV.


----------



## guccimamma

HermesNewbie said:


> I don't see AC as the Devil either. Yes, he is making a mint from all the Real Housewives series, but he isn't forcing any of these women to make complete fools of themselves on national television. They're doing it for fame and money.



he doesn't bother me at all, he just allows these women to act like jerks..they signed up for it, they know what the deal is.


----------



## DivineMissM

nycmom said:


> Wow lotsa Andy Cohen hate! In my experience he does not hate women at all, and in fact is extremely respectful and kind in person. But I also think Howard Stern can be funny so I should probably duck and run from this thread immediately...



They both have a schtick.  That's all it is.



lucywife said:


> I think it's very convenient to blame editing and/or whoever, in this case AC, for all the ridiculousness we see on HWs franchise. Nobody asked Vicky to put a candy dildo in her mouth or Tamra scream like a freaking lunatic cursing Alexis out from her Cu*t Fitness opening party, really. If they want to appear in a certain way, they have to learn to filter what they say and do when camera is rolling.





HermesNewbie said:


> I don't see AC as the Devil either. Yes, he is making a mint from all the Real Housewives series, but he isn't forcing any of these women to make complete fools of themselves on national television. They're doing it for fame and money.



True!



limom said:


> AC promotes the lowest form of entertainment possible in order to fulfill his need for success, fame and money.
> The fact that he is gay is irrelevant, it is his sexual orientation nothing more, nothing less.
> When he had OW on, he made a reference about "isn't it better to have a network making money with the right team'
> When she started OWN, she claimed that it was going to be a different place to elevate and offer people something enriching, she now does anything for ratings and OWN is in the black.
> *My point? People want trash TV and  AC delivers. His brand of trashy happens to exploit women and shows us at our worst, IMO.
> Nevertheless, we are tuning in and for that we all need to take responsibility*



Yep.  If I recall correctly ratings skyrocketed after the first cat fight.  So, clearly Andy realized that's what people really wanted to see and he RAN with it!  I don't blame him for it at all.  These women all signed up to be on the show.  I could maybe excuse the first season cast for not knowing what they were getting into, but not now.  They all know damn well what this show is about.  



susieserb said:


> It's also AC drinking games.  Seems like fun right?  But when you really think about the promotion of imbibing (not only the games) but the guests with their cocktails...If you have a drinking "problem" no matter how minor, not a good show to watch.
> 
> All this reminds me of the 60's where you saw drinking and smoking on TV as the norm, later promotions like this were removed for obvious reasons.  Hummm, going backwards.



I don't think it's Andy's (or any other producer, network, etc.) responsibility to keep their viewing audience sober.  Just my $.02.


----------



## lulilu

I think Andy likes company when he drinks.  He's either goofy or drunk on WWHL.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

susieserb said:


> *I say the interviewer and the sponsors have a moral obligation to not take advantage of people to make a dirty buck.*



ITA! We've become a morally bankrupt society. People could careless about what damage is done to a person as long as someone is making a buck. 

I've heard AC being interviewed on talk shows etc. Everyone says "are these for real?" 
AC still stands behind the lie they are. Even his good friend Anderson Copper can't believe Cohen has the nerve to broadcast this stuff.  He's shown his distaste for this when he's talked about the shows. 

Yes, they found the mentally challenged, low self esteemed women to 'play' these scripted parts. Handing someone whose desperate for money or fame a loaded gun, walking away & saying oh they did it to themselves. Doesn't fly in a society where we show compassion for others. 

Look at the number of divorces, bankruptcies etc. that occur around these ladies. 

They aren't above making up stories about the ladies for drama. Really damning heart breaking stuff that can & has destroyed families.  There's rumors of the upcoming BH series of exposing Kyle's DH for cheating. She has several young daughters! This doesn't need to be on TV, whether its true or not. Hurts my heart just thinking about it. This is OK for TV viewing?   

Look at Taylor's husband. Obviously something was really wrong there. But his exposure on the show was what put him over the edge. 

Look at Teresa. Yes, she & her DH was running a scam against the banks & government before the show. They went on the show, right from the beginning & showed what a phony they were. She was likely going to be caught eventually. But since they are on TV instead of being state wide reporting, its international.   She's has young children too.

I've watched some of them too. Over the years with Kelly's break down, how Jill treated Bethanny, and the off the charts cruel behavior shown to Danielle, I thought something is wrong here. I really don't want to see people in such vulnerable states. Even if they are acting.

Its got nothing to do with Andy being gay. Or Bravo making money. Bravo has some positive shows, like several shows on Bravo. Would guess they are successful as they've been on several seasons.  Why does this one have to show women in such a negative light?


----------



## susieserb

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ITA! We've become a morally bankrupt society. People could careless about what damage is done to a person as long as someone is making a buck.
> 
> I've heard AC being interviewed on talk shows etc. Everyone says "are these for real?"
> AC still stands behind the lie they are. Even his good friend Anderson Copper can't believe Cohen has the nerve to broadcast this stuff.  He's shown his distaste for this when he's talked about the shows.
> 
> Yes, they found the mentally challenged, low self esteemed women to 'play' these scripted parts. Handing someone whose desperate for money or fame a loaded gun, walking away & saying oh they did it to themselves. Doesn't fly in a society where we show compassion for others.
> 
> Look at the number of divorces, bankruptcies etc. that occur around these ladies.
> 
> They aren't above making up stories about the ladies for drama. Really damning heart breaking stuff that can & has destroyed families.  There's rumors of the upcoming BH series of exposing Kyle's DH for cheating. She has several young daughters! This doesn't need to be on TV, whether its true or not. Hurts my heart just thinking about it. This is OK for TV viewing?
> 
> Look at Taylor's husband. Obviously something was really wrong there. But his exposure on the show was what put him over the edge.
> 
> Look at Teresa. Yes, she & her DH was running a scam against the banks & government before the show. They went on the show, right from the beginning & showed what a phony they were. She was likely going to be caught eventually. But since they are on TV instead of being state wide reporting, its international.   She's has young children too.
> 
> I've watched some of them too. Over the years with Kelly's break down, how Jill treated Bethanny, and the off the charts cruel behavior shown to Danielle, I thought something is wrong here. I really don't want to see people in such vulnerable states. Even if they are acting.
> 
> Its got nothing to do with Andy being gay. Or Bravo making money. Bravo has some positive shows, like several shows on Bravo. Would guess they are successful as they've been on several seasons.  Why does this one have to show women in such a negative light?



As far as women being role models, these gals are a horrific example.  Tamara screwing Eddie in the hot tub knowing she has young girls and a son is deplorable, (great MOM).  Our "gender" is an embarrassment and that's what I really, really hate. VLL you hit a major nail on the head, it's the family, in the end that takes the bullet (under the guise of House Wife)..


----------



## emcosmo1639

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ITA! *We've become a morally bankrupt society*. People could careless about what damage is done to a person as long as someone is making a buck.



I agree.  However, I don't believe the responsibility lies in corporations, producers, etc.  At the end of the day, they are just giving the customers/viewers what they want.  Until the consumer stands up and says enough is enough, nothing will change.  People need to stop watching, stop reading and stop buying and THEN we will see a shift in what is supplied to us.  (BTW, I'm not making a judgement on what people choose to watch/purchase etc, just stating the facts--it really comes down to economics & supply/demand in the end imo).


----------



## Love4H

TC1 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Lydia's husband is gay?.



I do, I do!
And I have the best gay radar - I've been around gays all my life!


----------



## Longchamp

Personal responsibility. 

The ladies on these shows knew what they were getting into.. well maybe all except Yolanda, she said she never watched a show prior to being cast.  :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

No sympathy here for any of the ladies, they signed the dotted lined, grabbed the money and dove in head first.  We are a moral bankrupt society in some respects, but the thorn in my side is personal responsibility.  

I watch 2 of the RHO shows faithfully, some hit or miss.  It's mindless entertainment.  Juicy and Tarzan are :giggles:.  I'm in love w/ the gals on Atlanta. I guess I don't take any of them seriously.


----------



## MarieG

They're all making lots of money (appearances, products, 'faces of' etc.) thanks to these shows and are grown women so I definitely don't think Andy is to blame. They are willing to trade their possibly once respectable image for that so it's their own fault. Andy cashes in on their choice. I wouldn't do it but each to their own... I do feel bad for their families though! I'd hate to be e.g. Teresa's (RHNJ) or Kim's (RHOA) daughter!


----------



## TC1

I was just over in the celebrity style thread and saw Gretchen leaving a restaurant arm in arm with Kristen Cavallari. Any idea if she's being considered for the show?. Kristen certainly isn't shy about being paid to stir up trouble....


----------



## guccimamma

i don't really feel bad for any of them, except the children.

they choose to expose themselves for money and fame, if they had something tragic/shameful/illegal that they wanted to keep hidden...they are deluded.


----------



## Bentley1

TC1 said:


> I was just over in the celebrity style thread and saw Gretchen leaving a restaurant arm in arm with Kristen Cavallari. Any idea if she's being considered for the show?. Kristen certainly isn't shy about being paid to stir up trouble....



I doubt it.  Kristen lives in Chicago with her husband, Jay Cutler.  He seems really controlling and apparently dislikes the media, so I don't see him letting her live out in LA with their new baby to tape a reality show.

And Wretchen really seems to be getting around in Hollywood these days.  Saw pictures of her in the celeb thread of Lily from Shahs of Sunsets.  She was at Lily's fashion show with bunch of other people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna's excuse for her husband and his actions is a bunch of BS. Then she goes into 'I don't want to talk about my husband, he's deployed". And?


----------



## vanasty

wow briana. so noble. a domestic warrior championing for the mental welfare of her baby son. defending the reputation of the couch. deployed husband is fighting for our freedoms. god bless america.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie sounds like she has battered woman's syndrome


----------



## vanasty

Im not defending Brooks but Im mortified that Brianna is saving this mess for a reunion she is tearing her mother's heart and life apart by flaunting her rage like this.


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Vickie sounds like she has battered woman's syndrome




She really does. Brooke has one hell of a spell on her


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I still like Heather.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Finally after all these years, Andy asked Gretchen about 'sonthen'!!!?


----------



## grace04

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally after all these years, Andy asked Gretchen about 'sonthen'!!!?



He did??  I did not hear that, but I had to leave the room for a few minutes. What did she say?


----------



## paper_flowers

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna's excuse for her husband and his actions is a bunch of BS. Then she goes into 'I don't want to talk about my husband, he's deployed". And?



Personally, I feel like saying, "tough s***." He chose to be on tv, therefore he's fair game for discussion. Ugh


----------



## robbins65

Brianna looks very smug.  Not liking her too much right now.


----------



## Jbb924

I don't understand why Brooks is fair game to discuss publicly and Ryan isn't. Not defending Brooks he seems awful. It seems to me that Briana and her mom both have issues with men. Lydia's leaving seemed a little dramatic to me.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna's excuse for her husband and his actions is a bunch of BS. Then she goes into 'I don't want to talk about my husband, he's deployed". And?



She could have simply turned to Lydia & said something like, "I'm sorry it got out of hand & if Ryan hurt your mother, that wasn't his intention." Simple. I wish they went in on that incident more but like u said, Briana tried to put a lid on it fast w/ the deployment comment. It's really unfair bc she went hard on brooks (not that I'm a fan). 
And when it seemed Gretchen was trying to help Vicki out by asking her what she wanted, Vicki made a snarky comment about the whole world hating Slade. Typical Vicki. Throwing shade on others.


----------



## needloub

robbins65 said:


> Brianna looks very smug.  Not liking her too much right now.



She is the last person who should be talking about bad behavior...she could have at least apologized on behalf on her husband about the horrible way he treated her mother...period.  What makes matters worse...she seemed so heartless sitting on the couch while her mother wept.  All the other ladies (except Gretchen) came to comfort her.  I wish Andy pushed her more despite the "deployment" excuse...


----------



## vanasty

Briana is a piece of work. So many red flags, she has in the past said she doesnt hang out with other girls, she sent Ryan to go investigate Vicki's personal life according to her blog, Vicki is her only friend and the center of her world and she goes through her texts.

Unbelievable trainwreck of a daughter. She ripped her mothers heart out on TV and in the end it was all the other housewives who comforted Vicki... Brianna is a projecting and self-hating  dumpster fire.


----------



## limom

vanasty said:


> Briana is a piece of work. So many red flags, she has in the past said she doesnt hang out with other girls, she sent Ryan to go investigate Vicki's personal life according to her blog, Vicki is her only friend and the center of her world and she goes through her texts.
> 
> Unbelievable trainwreck of a daughter. She ripped her mothers heart out on TV and in the end it was all the other housewives who comforted Vicki... Brianna is a projecting and self-hating  dumpster fire.



Briana is a piece of work for sure. What is that story about Brianna being abused in her youth?
Nuts!
At the end of the segment, she was positively gloating after having embarrassed her own mother and Brooks. 
Yeah, he is an azzhole but so is that Ryan character.
She did not even made a move to console her mom, no tears, nothing.
Can't stand the smug biotch. Of course, she does not have female friends, nobody would stand for that type of treatment and manipulation.
Ugly, ugly, ugly.
That baby of hers is awfully cute. That is it.
As far as Lydia leaving during the confrontation, she was bawling. Well, she has her own things to deal with but good for her for not backing down. She might be small but she stood up for her mom. That is more than the cow known as Briana is doing.
Both Gretchen and Heather made sense during that confrontation. Poor Vicky, called on about adultery and her poor choice  by her own flesh and blood. 
 What a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jbb924 said:


> I don't understand why Brooks is fair game to discuss publicly and Ryan isn't. Not defending Brooks he seems awful. It seems to me that Briana and her mom both have issues with men. Lydia's leaving seemed a little dramatic to me.



That's was my thought. Vicki has the same issue, she didn't want to discuss the bad side of brooks but its ok to talk crap about Slade and Simon and Jim.  

She has some type of disorder (it's a mental issue, I've heard doctors use before but the name I can't recall at this moment).

What was her deal not wanting to hear the recording?


----------



## AECornell

My take on Brianna is that she acts the way she does because that's the way Vicki raised her. In the first season she was all over Brianna, showing up on her date, constantly checking in and hovering. She basically trained her daughter to be by her side all the time.


----------



## AECornell

limom said:


> That is more than the cow known as Briana is doing.



Well I don't think that's a very nice comment. If you're referring to her weight, she has a thyroid issue (they thought she had cancer), so she's never going to be thin again. And if if she wasn't thin on her own accord, it's still not nice to call someone a cow.


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> Well I don't think that's a very nice comment. If you're referring to her weight, she has a thyroid issue (they thought she had cancer), so she's never going to be thin again. And if if she wasn't thin on her own accord, it's still not nice to call someone a cow.



Cow in the British  English meaning and yes she is also overweight as I am.
I stand by my comment.


cow 
A derogatory slang term for a woman, suggesting that she is coarse and/or unpleasant (NSOED).

that Skeeter cow (GF24)

"He's a hard-working, down-to-earth sort of person, whereas she's -" 
"A cow," said Ginny, nodding. 
- the Weasley women in conversation (HBP5)


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Well I don't think that's a very nice comment. If you're referring to her weight, she has a thyroid issue (they thought she had cancer), so she's never going to be thin again. And if if she wasn't thin on her own accord, it's still not nice to call someone a cow.



I disagree. I know many people with thyroid issues, who have managed to loose the weight they gained and maintain a steady, healthy weight. So  saying she's never going to be thin because of thyroid issues isn't always true.


----------



## zippie

AECornell said:


> Well I don't think that's a very nice comment. If you're referring to her weight, she has a thyroid issue (they thought she had cancer), so she's never going to be thin again. And if if she wasn't thin on her own accord, it's still not nice to call someone a cow.


 
Cows are cute


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna's excuse for her husband and his actions is a bunch of BS. Then she goes into 'I don't want to talk about my husband, he's deployed". And?





Jbb924 said:


> I don't understand why Brooks is fair game to discuss publicly and Ryan isn't. Not defending Brooks he seems awful. It seems to me that Briana and her mom both have issues with men. Lydia's leaving seemed a little dramatic to me.



because she knows ryan was in the wrong but I have a feeling their marriage is the type of "do not go against the husband or fear the wrath" and she knows ryan will go bat**** crazy if he finds out she's not agreeing with him on national tv. 

this is absolutely no excuse as to why she couldn't say to lydia "i'm sorry my husband spoke to your mom that way. it was uncalled for even though he was trying to defend my mother's house"

i mean how could she watch that scene, where ryan completely lied about what lydia's mother said to him, and still say it was ok he did that? he lied!!!


----------



## Love4H

Brianna is not a cow. 
Cows are slow, soft and kind... They are nice and they give milk, chocolate and yoghurt to good kids. At least that's what I see on TV. 
Brianna is anything but kind or slow. She's a freaking aggressor, an overweight angry wolf.


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> Brianna is not a cow.
> Cows are slow, soft and kind... They are nice and they give milk, chocolate and yoghurt to good kids. At least that's what I see on TV.
> Brianna is anything but kind or slow. She's a freaking aggressor, an overweight wolf.




Who knew that cows had so many defenders?
It is true, in retrospect, Brianna is more like a barracuda.


----------



## zaara10

Even Vicki could have apologized to Lydia in that moment if briana didn't. But she looks scared of Briana & Ryan too. She seemed to support Briana's take on it. Defending bad behavior is ugly. 
How can u say your mom is your best friend & your world, then embarrass the hell out of her & not step up to comfort her? So cruel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My mother and I are close, but I would NEVER go through her text messages. 

Brianna and Vicki have control issues, they are a mirror image of each other.


----------



## swags

The last part of the reunion was awful. Briana throws in a physical abuse comment yet its okay for her husband to verbally abuse an older woman and Briana refuses to discuss it because he is in Afghanistan. While I do believe much of the dirt on Brooks, it was crappy of her as Vicki's daughter, to put it all out there.  Then there's Vicki, concurring that the stupid couch was dirty. Don't host parties if your house has to be perfect and you have an a-hole son in law there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

grace04 said:


> He did??  I did not hear that, but I had to leave the room for a few minues. What did she say?


 

Yes he did.. He played an episode where she says "sonthen"..

She didn't even recognize that she was saying the word like that

These women are really dysfunctional.. Briannna is an embarassment &
totally out of line discusssing certain aspects of Vicki's & Brook's relationship.
Now she opened up a can of  worms saying she was abused .
Vicki is in denial for sure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> The last part of the reunion was awful. Briana throws in a physical abuse comment yet its okay for her husband to verbally abuse an older woman and Briana refuses to discuss it because he is in Afghanistan. While I do believe much of the dirt on Brooks, it was crappy of her as Vicki's daughter, to put it all out there.  Then there's Vicki, concurring that the stupid couch was dirty. Don't host parties if your house has to be perfect and you have an a-hole son in law there.



She was so passive aggressive during her dialogue with Lydia "I wasn't talking about your mom". Well who the hell else was she talk about RIGHT AFTER discussing the incident?

I can see Brianna using his military deployments as an excuse for everything when it comes to Ryan. She needs to realize that service members deploy all the time. You put on your big girl panties and carry on.


----------



## limom

Could Vicky be the one who had abused Brianna?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Your life is an open book on these reality shows.. past , present & future

Brianna isn't the only one who has a husband deployed.. and DC-Cutie are so
right put your big girl panties on & carry on...

Do we need to know that Heather in her other life paid for the land her house
was built on?? Does she really get it that many women contribute & work
to make things happen in their homes...She'll probably never earn what Dr. Terry
earns...with or without her show...


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> Could Vicky be the one who had abused Brianna?


 

Brianna said that Don was like a father to her & that they had a close
relationship & Brianna was extremely upset about the divorce

Might have been Vicki's 1st hubby

Maybe it was another man before Don??

Brianna with her personality doesn't seem like she would be 
living with Vicki if Vicki abused her when she was younger


----------



## needloub

ILuvShopping said:


> because she knows ryan was in the wrong but I have a feeling their marriage is the type of "do not go against the husband or fear the wrath" and she knows ryan will go bat**** crazy if he finds out she's not agreeing with him on national tv.
> 
> this is absolutely no excuse as to why she couldn't say to lydia *"i'm sorry my husband spoke to your mom that way. it was uncalled for even though he was trying to defend my mother's house"*
> 
> i mean how could she watch that scene, where ryan completely lied about what lydia's mother said to him, and still say it was ok he did that? he lied!!!



I was waiting for her to say this...period.  Instead she gave excuses and to be honest, she looked worse than Brooks last night.  Briana should take a page from Kara (Jeana's daughter) on how to speak to someone even if you dislike or disagree with them...


----------



## susieserb

I couldn't watch last night.  After reading all this I don't think I want to.  All I know is anybody's bad attributes boiled down to a what? a 20 minute tirade, can make that individual look like a monster.  Head spinning..


----------



## ILuvShopping

needloub said:


> I was waiting for her to say this...period.  Instead she gave excuses and to be honest, she looked worse than Brooks last night.  Briana should take a page from Kara (Jeana's daughter) on how to speak to someone even if you dislike or disagree with them...



that's why i think she's scared of going against ryan. there's no harm in telling someone you're sorry for how they were treated.. but she refused... and she looked nervous and decided that they were not allowed to talk about him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

zaara10 said:


> Even Vicki could have apologized to Lydia in that moment if briana didn't. But she looks scared of Briana & Ryan too. She seemed to support Briana's take on it. Defending bad behavior is ugly.
> How can u say your mom is your best friend & your world, then embarrass the hell out of her & not step up to comfort her? So cruel.



she did look scared out of her mind! I get backing up your daughter.. but i dunno.. something just isn't sitting right with me about that whole situation. Like are they scared of his wrath when he returns home??


----------



## grace04

hotshot said:


> Yes he did.. He played an episode where she says "sonthen"..
> 
> She didn't even recognize that she was saying the word like that
> 
> These women are really dysfunctional.. Briannna is an embarassment &
> totally out of line discusssing certain aspects of Vicki's & Brook's relationship.
> Now she opened up a can of  worms saying she was abused .
> Vicki is in denial for sure.



I agree about the dysfunction and denial.  One thing all of the housewives across the board seem to share is the ability to be in total denial about anything they chose.  Kind of like the chicken and the egg; which came first, dysfunction or denial?

Now I have to go back and replay what I missed because I have to see Gretchen deny knowing she says "sonethin" every ten minutes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd love to hear Michael's take on all these characters - brooks and Ryan


----------



## Stilettolife

I hated last nights part 3. I should have just watched Major Crimes or How I met your mother. IF I ever do to my mom what Brianna did to hers, she'll silent treatment my behind from here to eternity. 

Brianna does the things she do to Vicki is because Vicki lets her. But that's the way with anything. IF one puts up with a certain behavior from someone, then that someone will continue, because if wasn't stopped in the begining. Now it's just escalated. Brianna was always a brat, we just got the full scoop this year. 

Oh and I love the way she said that Brooks could always come to the house, just not around her and Troy. Well, do what I do when my stepdad comes to my apartment. Stay in your room. It's not that complicated. And I'll be damn if my daughter had her husband investigate me. Oh we gon have a different type of conversation. 

I don't know, Brianna airing Brooks dirty laundry reminds me of watching Steve Wikos show or Maury. I was actually looking for the lie detector results. 

I mean, Brianna is no better than Lauri for waiting to spill something.  Why wait when you had that info earlier?  Why wait until you were on tv to annouce that Brooks was physically abusive?  And don't throw a stone, because hubby dear is verbally and emotionally abusive and that's public knowledge that's been coming out.  I wish my daughter would wait until we get in front of a camera to pull some stuff like that.  

Andy going to catch hell for not going in on Brianna about Ryan's behavior at the finale party.


----------



## limom

ILuvShopping said:


> she did look scared out of her mind! I get backing up your daughter.. but i dunno.. something just isn't sitting right with me about that whole situation. Like are they scared of his wrath when he returns home??



Remember he installed cameras everywhere. I would not be surprised if he monitored them from oversea.
Same with the taped phone call while Brooks is a total creep, who taped their friends and family and furthermore isn't it illegal?


----------



## guccimamma

Love4H said:


> Brianna is not a cow.
> Cows are slow, soft and kind... They are nice and they give milk, chocolate and yoghurt to good kids. At least that's what I see on TV.
> Brianna is anything but kind or slow. She's a freaking aggressor, an overweight angry wolf.



defender of cows, i'm with you!

although i do love a good hamburger.


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> Remember he installed cameras everywhere. I would not be surprised if he monitored them from oversea.
> Same with the taped phone call while Brooks is a total creep, who taped their friends and family and furthermore *isn't it illegal?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I think it is.  You basically can't record a person, without their knowledge.  Some type of regulatory compliance, I think.  Either way, Ryan got some issues that only God can solve.


----------



## limom

This show is working my last nerve time to abandon Bravo-TV.
Here is an article showing that it is all fake.
http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...n-caught-admitting-scene-was-staged-for-show/




Vicki Gunvalson&#8216;s nose job isn&#8217;t the only fake thing on Bravo&#8217;s hit reality TV show The Real Housewives of Orange County.

The outspoken insurance broker has been caught in a whopping lie, admitting that a scene from last season &#8212; during which her daughter supposedly revealed she&#8217;d got married in Las Vegas &#8212; was staged.

Gunvalson, 51, was shown on camera appearing to be stunned when her daughter Brianna Wolfsmith told her mother that she had secretly tied the knot with Ryan Culberson at a drive-through Las Vegas chapel.

PHOTOS:  Gretchen Rossi & Kendra Wilkinson Kick Off World&#8217;s largest Bachelorette Party

&#8220;This is your son-in-law,&#8221; Brianna told her &#8220;shocked&#8221; mother over dinner.

&#8220;So you didn&#8217;t ask me for her hand in marriage? You didn&#8217;t think that was important for me to know?&#8221; scowled the Bravolebrity, in response.

But in reality, as RadarOnline.com has uncovered, Gunvalson was brazenly lying on camera!

Watch the phony scene below.


----------



## vanasty

limom said:


> Remember he installed cameras everywhere. I would not be surprised if he monitored them from oversea.
> Same with the taped phone call while Brooks is a total creep, who taped their friends and family and furthermore isn't it illegal?



Im still in shock with the taping phone calls...who DOES do that. While Briana went on her sanctimonious mission or whatever to dig into her mother's personal life, I think Ryan and Briana went out of their way to befriend and constantly be around the guy just for the sake of investigating. I kind of thought it was weird that a grown man like Brooks (a man with adult tastes and his own set of colleagues and friends)  would choose to be around company like Briana and Ryan, or say the things he said around them. 

The penis size comments I totally believe he said because he thought he was around familiar company, and Briana instead rips it out of context and makes it sound like Brooks walks around bragging about his genitals.

I know a lot o here going 'I dont mean to defend Brooks, but...", but f that, when It comes to Brooks vs Brianna there is a hell of a lot more solid evidence that Brianna has done some shady stuff that does not add up. That message is 2 years old but Brianna wants to run with it, because its evidence that Brooks is abusive. 

No honey, Ryan's arrest record is proof that abuse was going on. 

Instead she wants to imply that Vicki is being beaten and that Vicki may have possibly allowed Brianna to be beaten a a child and it turns out all kind of disgusting and awful for something that was just an extremely off-color comment made 2 years ago between 2 drunk friends.


----------



## limom

^^
Drunk men are always bragging about their shlong or their mastery in the bedroom, ime.


----------



## GoGlam

Brianna said she cleaned the couch of mud and red wine at the end of the night... I want to know what she was using! Red wine isn't exactly easily removed from upholstery..


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> Brianna said she cleaned the couch of mud and red wine at the end of the night... I want to know what she was using! Red wine isn't exactly easily removed from upholstery..



it was vicky's party, she should clean the red wine/mud


----------



## Cherrasaki

Brianna shouldn't be throwing stones. That's all I'm saying! :greengrin:


----------



## Love4H

Oh there's a rerun of Bridalplasty TV show! It's an old show about brides competing for a dream wedding and plastic surgeries done. I was watching it when it was first on TV.

And the main surgent of the show is Dr. Dubrow! I was like oh yeah Terry, you're on this show and you look all important but we all know who's the boss here, lol.


----------



## Love4H

guccimamma said:


> defender of cows, i'm with you!
> 
> although i do love a good hamburger.



And leather shoes and bags!!!


----------



## Stilettolife

vanasty said:


> Im still in shock with the taping phone calls...who DOES do that. While Briana went on her sanctimonious mission or whatever to dig into her mother's personal life, I think Ryan and Briana went out of their way to befriend and constantly be around the guy just for the sake of investigating. I kind of thought it was weird that a grown man like Brooks (a man with adult tastes and his own set of colleagues and friends) would choose to be around company like Briana and Ryan, or say the things he said around them.
> 
> The penis size comments I totally believe he said because he thought he was around familiar company, and Briana instead rips it out of context and makes it sound like Brooks walks around bragging about his genitals.
> 
> I know a lot o here going 'I dont mean to defend Brooks, but...", but f that, when It comes to Brooks vs Brianna there is a hell of a lot more solid evidence that Brianna has done some shady stuff that does not add up. That message is 2 years old but Brianna wants to run with it, because its evidence that Brooks is abusive.
> 
> No honey, Ryan's arrest record is proof that abuse was going on.
> 
> Instead she wants to imply that Vicki is being beaten and that Vicki may have possibly allowed Brianna to be beaten a a child and it turns out all kind of disgusting and awful for something that was just an extremely off-color comment made 2 years ago between 2 drunk friends.


 
Brianna definitely comes off as more shady than Brooks to me.  I wanted to reach out and smack her last night, each time she did that smug look.  I'm like girl, do you feel good that your mom is crying her eyes out?  and then she didn't even bother to go over and comfort her.  What a tool.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> it was vicky's party, she should clean the red wine/mud



Lol well interestingly enough, she didn't say it was as a result of Lydia's mom... So who spilled red wine and piled mud onto the couch? If she couldn't admit to it being Lydia's mom, is she lying?  Sounds like she does a lot of that since you know Vicky would be *****ing about getting her brand new couches reupholstered due to someone's messiness in her home


----------



## TC1

The way Ryan spoke to Lydia's mom was so disgusting. I can't imagine the life Brianna is setting herself up for by being with someone who has such an awful temper and public outbursts. When she said "who are you?" and he started to say "I own...". No, you own nothing.


----------



## Belle49

It's seriously time for a new cast


----------



## jtf0420

I'm sorry but that was total bull when Brianna pulled the "I'm not talking about my husband he's in Afghanistan" thing. So what?? It's almost like they're afraid of him. Also it was so immature for Brianna to add she cleaned red wine and mud off of the couch. It's almost like she was all No Lydia I'm not talking about this and then was implying that Lydia's mom did do damage to the couch. It's a freaking couch!! If there is a stain call someone and get it cleaned!! There are bigger things to be worried about. Ryan definitely has issues. I thought it was interesting that they were saying things about Brooks getting physical on women when Ryan is the one with one or two domestic violence charges.


----------



## horse17

Stilettolife said:


> Brianna definitely comes off as more shady than Brooks to me.  I wanted to reach out and smack her last night, each time she did that smug look.  I'm like girl, do you feel good that your mom is crying her eyes out?  and then she didn't even bother to go over and comfort her.  What a tool.


I tuned in just as that was happening and i thought the same thing...she didnt even make an attempt to go over to her mother..what a bish.......


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> This show is working my last nerve time to abandon Bravo-TV.
> Here is an article showing that it is all fake.
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...n-caught-admitting-scene-was-staged-for-show/
> 
> Okay, I broke down and watched the 3rd reunion epi, it was nothing like I fathomed? Quite frankly I think the whole reunion is as fake as a HW's boobs?  From Brooks breaking up with Vicki to Vicki walking off the stage, nothing resonated as being true.  Vicki KNEW (IMHO) that Briana was gonna say the things that she said; I do believe Briana does not like Brooks but they were ALL on board with the dialogue that came down.  Just a gut feeling..
> 
> The nail that sealed the deal was the normalcy of the toast at the conclusion of the show (too chipper).
> 
> Then I came here to share my thoughts only to read this post.  Serendipity?


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> I tuned in just as that was happening and i thought the same thing...she didnt even make an attempt to go over to her mother..what a bish.......



Or it was all an act...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie is pathetic, but damn Jeanna is MESSY, MESSY, MESSY. I hope the baby wasn't actually there. Maybe Vickie showed her pics


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> Or it was all an act...


has to be an act.....she cant be that cold to her mother...


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Vickie is pathetic, but damn Jeanna is MESSY, MESSY, MESSY. I hope the baby wasn't actually there. Maybe Vickie showed her pics
> 
> realityrow.com/uploads/3/3/2/9/3329658/620802.jpg?384


 
LMAO! Jeanna - messy is right.


----------



## vanasty

messy? more like shady...Jeana slipping in some grenades for fun I see u


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> Vickie is pathetic, but damn Jeanna is MESSY, MESSY, MESSY. I hope the baby wasn't actually there. Maybe Vickie showed her pics



So out with Brooks huh? Brooks supposedly broke up with Vic right?  This schlock is getting to be unbelievable.


----------



## zaara10

vanasty said:


> messy? more like shady...Jeana slipping in some grenades for fun I see u



Haha, that's what I was thinking. Thanks J for giving us an update on V & "Girth Brooks" LOL!


----------



## MAGJES

Rondafaye said:


> Gretchen's dress looked like the top half of a pageant dress from the 70s. Unless she's the dimmest bulb on the planet, her relationship with Slade, engagement included, has to be fake. And while I was typing that, I realized that I can't think of a single likable man on this franchise: Brooks, Ryan, Slade, Eddie ... they're all horrid. Of course, the women are no prizes, either. I know some people don't like Alexis, but I find her the least offensive. She's out of her league among the backstabbers and schemers (Tamra, Gretchen), the chronically insecure (Vicki), and the dreadful combination of arrogant and insecure (Heather).  A few pages back, a couple of people said Alexis looked frumpy, but I disagree. I think she's the prettiest because she doesn't look as hard as the rest of them -- and her makeup at the reunion was gorgeous.


+1



susieserb said:


> Her husband's plastic surgery was awesome, he looks 1000 percent better.  I'm against addictive PS but what Jim did for a quick fix was "top drawer".  Also the dude is wise beyond years to take his children (and himself) out of the limelight.  Alex is drop dead gorgeous (sans the watermelon boobs).


+1



TC1 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Lydia's husband is gay?.



I don't. He's slender, quiet, and not a hunky man's man.....doesn't make him look gay IMO....it just makes him look like who he is.


----------



## MAGJES

limom said:


> Who knew that cows had so many defenders?
> It is true, in retrospect, Brianna is more like a barracuda.


----------



## MAGJES

Stilettolife said:


> Oh and I love the way she said that Brooks could always come to the house, just not around her and Troy.



I heard her say that at the reunion and thought.......no-that's not what has been said all season.

Did you notice........about 5 minutes later they showed a clip of Brianna talking to the camera saying...."Brooks isn't allowed to come over"".


----------



## Stilettolife

MAGJES said:


> I heard her say that at the reunion and thought.......no-that's not what has been said all season.
> 
> *Did you notice........about 5 minutes later they showed a clip of Brianna talking to the camera saying...."Brooks isn't allowed to come over*"".


 
I love it when they do that. They can't blame editing for that.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> Vickie is pathetic, but damn Jeanna is MESSY, MESSY, MESSY. I hope the baby wasn't actually there. Maybe Vickie showed her pics
> 
> realityrow.com/uploads/3/3/2/9/3329658/620802.jpg?384


 
Jeanna always been like that.  She reminds me of a busybody and she probably is.


----------



## Stilettolife

horse17 said:


> I tuned in just as that was happening and i thought the same thing...she didnt even make an attempt to go over to her mother..what a bish.......


 
It's rare that I get into it with my mom about something, but if I see my mom hurt or crying, then my first instinct is to go comfort her and then find out who has hurt her.  I'm also like that with anyone I see hurt like that.  But wow, Briana was cold as ice.


----------



## MAGJES

I like Lydia and all but since she's all about _being authentic_ I'd like for her to quit calling her mother an "elderly lady."   Yeah - she's an older women but she's not elderly.   It just sounds like a description that is *too *much but suits her purpose.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I have a relative that uses the phrase elderly a lot.  I guess anyone over 65 is considered elderly?  Doesn't mean they look that way.


----------



## LemonDrop

So if Brianna finally gets Brooks out of their lives, then what?  Who will she focus on then?  She will finally have to deal with the fact her husband is an abusive a$$ and she will have to stand up to him in the ways that she expects her mother should have stood up to Brooks.  She can't deal with her own issues with men so she focuses on her mom. She's focused on a derogatory/abusive remark Brooks made 2 years ago.  What about the derogatory/abusive remarks Ryan made couple months back??!!  I wish Andy would have simply asked her why she didn't hold herself to the same standards when it comes to Ryan?


----------



## vanasty

LemonDrop said:


> So if Brianna finally gets Brooks out of their lives, then what?  Who will she focus on then?  She will finally have to deal with the fact her husband is an abusive a$$ and she will have to stand up to him in the ways that she expects her mother should have stood up to Brooks.  She can't deal with her own issues with men so she focuses on her mom. She's focused on a derogatory/abusive remark Brooks made 2 years ago.  What about the derogatory/abusive remarks Ryan made couple months back??!!  I wish Andy would have simply asked her why she didn't hold herself to the same standards when it comes to Ryan?



good question, even though Brianna looked awful not comforting her mom, I have a gut feeling her first reaction was "oh Sh!t" for the reasons you just said, and she actually had a moment of clarity...that maybe she had blundered and gone too far. 

 Look at how it wrapped up, Brooks wasnt denying anything, he wasnt vicious, and he calmy just walked away and maintained his composure as he said goodbye. 

Brianna was left with just the aftermath of her outrageous accusations, her arrogance and a crying mother. She _knew_ things were not about to get better. All that was left in that moment was no choice but to focus on her life and choices, which will not be a pretty saga at all.


----------



## Stilettolife

I read that Vicky and Brooks were back together.  If they are, well I'm going to root for them.  It's Vicki's life, not mine and certainly not her daughter's.  Girl betta recognize and grow up.  

The more I think about it, I bet my entire Batman collection that Brianna is lying about Brooks.  That's stuff would have came out last year if it was true.  Plus, I seriously think she was deflecting.  I bet that Ryan was the one that did all this stuff to her that she was accusing Brooks of doing to her mom.  And Vicki is scared of her and Ryan, but only because they keep threatening her with the baby.  That's not right at all.  

I really don't like Brianna.  I couldn't do this stuff to my mom.  If my mom were to say to me and my sister that she wanted to repair her marriage with her husband, I wouldn't stand in the way, because it's her life and if that's who makes her happy, then who am I to take that away from her.  Brianna needs to let go, just as much as Vicki needs to let Brianna go.  

Vicki - don't talk about it, be about it.  If she wants Brooks, then go for it.  Can't please everyone, especially if you're suffering.  Do yo thang, Grandma!  If Brooks is crooked and shady, then eventually you will find out.  

I seriously predict that Brianna and Ryan are going to be on Happily Never After or Snapped soon.


----------



## cjy

Stilettolife said:


> I read that Vicky and Brooks were back together.  If they are, well I'm going to root for them.  It's Vicki's life, not mine and certainly not her daughter's.  Girl betta recognize and grow up.
> 
> The more I think about it, I bet my entire Batman collection that Brianna is lying about Brooks.  That's stuff would have came out last year if it was true.  Plus, I seriously think she was deflecting.  I bet that Ryan was the one that did all this stuff to her that she was accusing Brooks of doing to her mom.  And Vicki is scared of her and Ryan, but only because they keep threatening her with the baby.  That's not right at all.
> 
> I really don't like Brianna.  I couldn't do this stuff to my mom.  If my mom were to say to me and my sister that she wanted to repair her marriage with her husband, I wouldn't stand in the way, because it's her life and if that's who makes her happy, then who am I to take that away from her.  Brianna needs to let go, just as much as Vicki needs to let Brianna go.
> 
> Vicki - don't talk about it, be about it.  If she wants Brooks, then go for it.  Can't please everyone, especially if you're suffering.  Do yo thang, Grandma!  If Brooks is crooked and shady, then eventually you will find out.
> 
> I seriously predict that Brianna and Ryan are going to be on Happily Never After or Snapped soon.


 Oh snap!!!! Good post and good points!!!


----------



## zaara10

I think Brianna has a lot of built up anger toward Ryan which she directed at Brooks at the reunion. She's not scared of him, so she let him have it. And I also think she didn't want to discuss Ryan & "couchgate" bc she may have been afraid that Ryan would later accuse her of not defending him or something. 
Vicki could have started hurling accusations at Brianna about Ryan, but she's scared of him as well. Really really sad. I have to give Brooks some credit for choosing not to speak negatively about Ryan when he probably could have.


----------



## GoGlam

Ladies, the recorded exchange where Brooks does talk about "beating Vicky'd a$$" was posted a few pages ago.  With that said, they admitted the recording took quite a lot of time so they may have pieced some things together.  Brooks sounded pretty intoxicated but it sounded like Ryan was trying to entrap Brooks into saying something.


----------



## Stilettolife

GoGlam said:


> Ladies, the recorded exchange where Brooks does talk about "beating Vicky'd a$$" was posted a few pages ago. With that said, they admitted the recording took quite a lot of time so they may have pieced some things together. *Brooks sounded pretty intoxicated but it sounded like Ryan was trying to entrap Brooks into saying something*.


 
That's some sneaky stuff on Ryan's part.  I mean you would think he was an undercover agent or something.  Who secretly tapes someone?  Ryan and Brianna need a hobby.


----------



## GoGlam

Stilettolife said:


> That's some sneaky stuff on Ryan's part.  I mean you would think he was an undercover agent or something.  Who secretly tapes someone?  Ryan and Brianna need a hobby.



Yep! This entire situation seems weird.  I think this all back-fired on Brianna/Ryan.  They've been trying to get the public to hate Brooks, but it looks like we're all disliking those two infinitely more


----------



## slyyls

If Vicki was smart she would exit the show, and advise Brianna to do likewise.    The longer they stick around the more messiness will will be uncovered.
Ryan's ex's may be persuaded to spill their tea, and Bravo knowing Ryan is a ticking time bomb, may keep the pressure on him until he goes off on someone again.

I think Brianna  should mind her own business.    If Vicki wants to spend her money, or give it to Brooks, she has every right to do as she pleases, and date whomever she pleases.

Frankly, I think Brooks (and I actually think he's an a$$) has sense enough to realize that Vicki and her family are more trouble than they're worth, and has no delusions of their romance ever working out.    I do believe he cares for Vicki, and wasn't entirely conning her.


----------



## Stilettolife

GoGlam said:


> Yep! This entire situation seems weird. I think this all back-fired on Brianna/Ryan. They've been trying to get the public to hate Brooks, but it looks like we're all disliking those two infinitely more


 
Very true. It seems like on surface, Brooks is actually a nice guy who has made mistakes like everyone else. Everyone deserves a second chance and maybe Vicki sees that in him that Brianna and Ryan and even Tamra is not able to see. Brianna and Ryan seems to find everything to accuse this guy of, but you're right, it's backfired.

It kind of reminds me of first season of NJ and the attack on Danielle.  Danielle really wasn't crazy in Season 1, but they made her out to be some type of devil, because of her past and that was just wrong.   She didn't get crazy until season 2.  Everyone makes mistakes and has skeltons, but some folk feel the need to start a hate group towards people because they don't live up to their expectations.  For all Brianna and Ryan know, the stuff they have on Brooks, is greatly exggerated.  Brooks is obviously not worried or even fazed by their accustions.


----------



## Stilettolife

slyyls said:


> If Vicki was smart she would exit the show, and advise Brianna to do likewise. The longer they stick around the more messiness will will be uncovered.
> Ryan's ex's may be persuaded to spill their tea, and Bravo knowing Ryan is a ticking time bomb, may keep the pressure on him until he goes off on someone again.
> 
> I think Brianna should mind her own business. If Vicki wants to spend her money, or give it to Brooks, she has every right to do as she pleases, and date whomever she pleases.
> 
> Frankly, I think Brooks (and I actually think he's an a$$) has sense enough to realize that Vicki and her family are more trouble than they're worth, and has no delusions of their romance ever working out. I do believe he cares for Vicki, and wasn't entirely conning her.


 
I agree.  Especially about Vicki and Brianna leaving the show and about Brianna to mind her own business.  

Brianna is actually the only original housekid left.  I"m like Why?  Cause there is always talk about the Manzo kids but Brianna is no better.


----------



## TC1

Stilettolife said:


> I agree. Especially about Vicki and Brianna leaving the show and about Brianna to mind her own business.
> 
> *Brianna is actually the only original housekid left. I"m like Why*? Cause there is always talk about the Manzo kids but Brianna is no better.


 
She likes the $$$ from Bravo just as much as the rest of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did anybody catch the comment I think Vicki made to Brianna about not working?


----------



## Stilettolife

TC1 said:


> She likes the $$$ from Bravo just as much as the rest of them.


 
Apparently so.  But isn't she making her own money as a Nurse?


----------



## TC1

I would imagine she's been off work as a nurse since before her surgery on her neck/throat. Then got married and had a baby...


----------



## Stilettolife

TC1 said:


> I would imagine she's been off work as a nurse since before her surgery on her neck/throat. Then got married and had a baby...


 
I"m sure her maternity leave is over though.  My mom actually had the same surgery for thryroid cancer and was only out of work for about 3 weeks.  As a mom now, she has to be able to provide for her son and stop depending on her mother.  They never said if she went back to work or not on the show, but I'm guessing that she didn't.


----------



## TC1

I totally agree. She seemed pretty content to live at her mom's and be the Army wife.


----------



## Stilettolife

TC1 said:


> I totally agree. She seemed pretty content to live at her mom's and be the Army wife.


 
When I lived in my mom's house, she had rules. After high school, the main rule was if we lived with her, you're are either working, at school, or both.  If we weren't participating in either of those choices, then we had to move out.  

The trip thing is, I heard 2 things that don't add up.  They said that Brianna and the baby has moved out.  Then Brianna said that Vicki wakes the baby up at 1am to see him when she comes home from work.  Now, that cannot happen unless Vicki and Brianna are still living with each other.


----------



## PetiteChou

I can kind of understand why Brianna and the others don't like him. There's just something about him that turns you off or makes you can't trust him.  But Vikki can do whatever she wants, I'm sure by now she knows what he's really like and knows what the consequences could be

Brianna probably knows about his history too, I remember seeing him on 20/20.  Apparently while he was getting divorced from a marriage of 3 kids, he started to date some new woman and told her that he had a vasectomy, and yet she still got pregnant.  After the kid was born, he ran off and she never saw her and the baby again. He messed up with his words when he said "i have three children, and an extra one" haha

anyways the video is here
http://stoopidhousewives.com/2012/0...ayers-on-2020-is-brooks-a-deadbeat-dad-video/


----------



## ck2802

Stilettolife said:


> When I lived in my mom's house, she had rules. After high school, the main rule was if we lived with her, you're are either working, at school, or both.  If we weren't participating in either of those choices, then we had to move out.
> 
> The trip thing is, I heard 2 things that don't add up.  They said that Brianna and the baby has moved out.  Then Brianna said that Vicki wakes the baby up at 1am to see him when she comes home from work.  Now, that cannot happen unless Vicki and Brianna are still living with each other.



Yes, I heard that too!  I was wondering why no one questioned her about it.


----------



## swags

ck2802 said:


> Yes, I heard that too!  I was wondering why no one questioned her about it.


 
I wonder if they have had their own place all along and perhaps they moved in with Vicki for filming and maybe Briana stays overnight a lot now that Ryan is away.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> Did anybody catch the comment I think Vicki made to Brianna about not working?



But at the same time Brianna says that as long as I live in this house and play rent, no forgot-Vikkis-boyfriend-name guy here. So even though Brianna doesn't work, she pay the rent and dictates the rules of the house. 

I don't like her, she's a bully.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> But at the same time Brianna says that as long as I live in this house and play rent, no forgot-Vikkis-boyfriend-name guy here. So even though Brianna doesn't work, she pay the rent and dictates the rules of the house.
> 
> I don't like her, she's a bully.



Huh?

I was asking if anyone heard the comment?  I caught the tail end, then I saw the looks Brianna and Vicki gave each other, so I was wondering what was said.


----------



## kcf68

I really think Brianna needs to move out and be on her own with her overbearing abusive husband.  I think she really wants Vicki to be happy but prefers she not date a Con man which he is!


----------



## spankiefrankie

Vicki and Brooks were in Houston at the Galleria Mall today.


----------



## Jeneen

I was watching a preview from next week's outtakes - Ryan's girlfriend is a knockout.


----------



## rockhollow

I finally watched the final instalment of the reunion.
Poor Vicki - but then she created what Bree is now, so not too much pity for her.
She was overbearing and obsessive about Bree when she was a young woman, and that's the way Bree is treating her.
I remember it was hard to watch - the way she practically stalked Bree with any of her boyfriends, and now she's getting it back.
But Bree is so nasty about it - really it seemed like she had all these horrible things she wanted to say to Vicki and then waits and does it on live TV - yuck!
I know that Bree said she loved Vicki and she was her best friend, but that sure didn't seem to be.
That attack seemed more like hate and revenge to me.


----------



## slang

kcf68 said:


> I really think Brianna needs to move out and be on her own with her overbearing abusive husband.  *I think she really wants Vicki to be happy but prefers she not date a Con man which he is!*



I agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

spankiefrankie said:


> Vicki and Brooks were in Houston at the Galleria Mall today.



shame...  if he takes her for all her money and robs her blind, she wouldn't get any sympathy from me.  

IMO he has shown her, her family and the viewing public what type of man he is - she needs to believe it!


----------



## Michele26

*'Real Housewives' reportedly faked scenes: Is anything on reality TV real?*
By Diana Falzone
Published August 30, 2013
FoxNews.com

What is the real deal when it comes to reality television?
Radar Online recently reported that leaked text messages from Real Housewives of Orange County star Vicki Gunvalson showed that certain scenes on her hit Bravo series were planned ahead and faked for cameras. According to the texts, Gunvalsons daughters wedding was scripted, not a spur-of-the-moment surprise captured by the cameras.

So is anything we see on so-called reality TV actually real?


Reality television almost certainly has got to be staged to a certain extent. The example of Vicki on, The Real Housewives of Orange County, that sort of is the poster child for the word busted, explained entertainment journalist Brad Barton.


I mean if you flat-out talk about, Well, were going to go and shoot a sequence where I am surprised about I mean, there you go. Its just done and one. I think whats sort of telling in an article from Radar Online, they quote her and I think one of the issues, thats so surprising here, is that she seems so outspoken about this is all real, this is real for me, this is my reality This might be your reality, I dont doubt that youre living this but that doesnt mean its actually real.


But the Real Housewives of Orange County arent the only ones staging scenes, speculated Valerie Greenberg, who runs YouveBeenVALidated.com.


Reality television is as staged as a Tony-winning Broadway performanceThe fact of the matter is people are using reality television as a platform to catapult their careers and to achieve fame.  And, if that means acting out of the ordinary, theyll do so to be recognized, Greenberg said.


But Barton said the real issue may be that the stars themselves dont know whats real anymore.


I think whats sort of telling is in an article from Radar Online, they quote [Gunvalson], and I think one of the issues, thats so surprising here, is that she seems so outspoken about this is all real, this is real for me, this is my reality This might be your reality. I dont doubt that youre living this, but that doesnt mean its actually real, Barton said.


And if scenes are fabricated, should the viewers be made aware?


I dont know necessarily if a viewer is owed an explanation at the beginning of a show. What you are seeing is real, is partly scripted or partly re-enacted, or whatever for the sake of heightened drama and your entertainment. I would hope in a way-- although that may not be necessarily the case-- that a lot of consumers are educated enough when theyre selecting their media to know that its kind of real and its also a little flimsy and scripted perhaps, Barton said.


Greenberg said she believes viewers know that reality TV doesnt equal real.


Its very interesting because in reality competition shows like Big Brother, you can watch live feeds and you can actually see that the contestants are being directed so if you follow those live bloggers and feeds you see that for yourself, she said. I mean, I think that were all smart enough to know that these are strategic settings that people are in when youre watching reality television.


Still, for viewers who trust that reality shows arent scripted, is it up to stars to keep them in the dark?


Well, [Gunvalson] did make a big deal about trying to defend the reality of Real Housewives. I dont necessarily [know] if she should have gone so strong in that direction I almost wish she would have made a statement that said This is 65 percent real, and you can take whatever you want for the rest of the 45 percent, Barton said.


Yet Greenberg said the reality stars actions spoke louder than her words.


The proof is in the pudding and I think Vicki Gunvalson, shes good, she should perhaps go the NeNe Leakes route and start acting, she said. Perhaps Hollywood might work for her.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-anything-on-reality-tv-real/?intcmp=features


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> shame...  if he takes her for all her money and robs her blind, she wouldn't get any sympathy from me.
> 
> IMO he has shown her, her family and the viewing public what type of man he is - she needs to believe it!


 
I don't know why but after the reunion mess I don't mind Brooks all that much. If she's happy. She's still married fighting paying spousal support so hopefully, she knows not to put her $ at risk.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Did Gretchen say "epitone" instead of "epitome" when describing Heather as being fancy?  Sheesh!


----------



## rockhollow

I sure would have thought that Vicki would have been apologetic towards Lydia's mom over couch gate when it came up at the reunion. Did even Bree believe the things she was saying about it, or was that scripted for her by Ryan( or at least per approved).
Was Vicki holding back to save Bree repercussions over it?

And then reading some of the history about Ryan here, I'm really not liking thus guy.
I was even feeling for Brooks, Ryan seems obsessed with bringing him down.
While I didn't like hearing the things that Brooks was saying about Vicki or Bree, the details of how they got this information was equally terrible.
What was Ryan doing being drunk with him, and how much egging him on did Ryan do?
And why wait so long to expose these tapes?


----------



## slyyls

I cringed when Gretch said "epi-tome".  She is the epitome of an idiot.


----------



## swags

slyyls said:


> I cringed when Gretch said "epi-tome".  She is the epitome of an idiot.


 
Yes. When they were in the doctors office to discuss vasectomy reversal I really wanted the doctor to tell them No no no no no, just no.


----------



## susieserb

Soooo Vicky was lying about the bad toothed Greek God?  That replay on the bus was telling n'est pas?  The powers that be showed the footage but no reply from Vic...


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> Soooo Vicky was lying about the bad toothed Greek God?  That replay on the bus was telling n'est pas?  The powers that be showed the footage but no reply from Vic...



This is why I absolutely hate the reunions!!!  All the footage that Vickie can be questioned on is saved for the crappy 'never seen footage' episode!


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> This is why I absolutely hate the reunions!!!  All the footage that Vickie can be questioned on is saved for the crappy 'never seen footage' episode!



It's all so BBBBBB EssSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> It's all so BBBBBB EssSSSSSSSSS



Got that right!

One thing for sure, Vickie has a thing for men with jacked up teeth.


----------



## zaara10

Hearing Lydia talk about the friendship among the ladies @ the end of the lost footage was so phony. You just met them! They are not your friends! 
Vicki is quite the deflector. Like when Tamra said Eddie had a problem w/ something Vicki said or did to him, she immediately said he did something mean to her too. 
I'm sorry, she just irritates the crap out of me! Lol


----------



## grace04

slyyls said:


> I cringed when Gretch said "epi-tome".  She is the epitome of an idiot.



I think she actually said "epitone" instead of epitome.  That goes right in line with her inability to pronounce the letter M, as in "sonething" instead of something.  I wonder if she has ever read a book in her life because she truly seems illiterate.


----------



## Stilettolife

swags said:


> I don't know why but *after the reunion mess I don't mind Brooks all that much. If she's happy.* She's still married fighting paying spousal support so hopefully, she knows not to put her $ at risk.


 
I do too.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> Got that right!
> 
> One thing for sure, Vickie has a thing for men with jacked up teeth.



I kept thinking? are they referring to Brooks on that bus.


----------



## slyyls

grace04 said:


> I think she actually said "epitone" instead of epitome.  That goes right in line with her inability to pronounce the letter M, as in "sonething" instead of something.  I wonder if she has ever read a book in her life because she truly seems illiterate.




Yes, I think you're right.     She is aware of the word, as is someone who has read it in a book or dictionary; but is unaware of the correct pronunciation.   Her difficulty pronouncing 'm' words; compiled with her unfamiliarity as to the correct pronunciation of epitome, is just part of her problem. 
She should avoid using words that are beyond her capabilities.    Words containing the letter m would be a good start.  lol


----------



## archygirl

Cherrasaki said:


> Did Gretchen say "epitone" instead of "epitome" when describing Heather as being fancy?  Sheesh!



yes, she said epp- ee-tome instead of epitome. I died laughing for two days... just kept saying eppeetome instead of e-pit-o-me


----------



## grace04

archygirl said:


> yes, she said epp- ee-tome instead of epitome. I died laughing for two days... just kept saying eppeetome instead of e-pit-o-me



Gotta hand it to Gretchen, she managed to stand out with her butchery of English - I know it's something I'll be sure to remember (unlike a lot of what was said at the reunion show).  I don't know how the producers keep a straight face when she is doing her little ''confessionals" and makes comments like that.


----------



## Cherrasaki

archygirl said:


> yes, she said epp- ee-tome instead of epitome. I died laughing for two days... just kept saying eppeetome instead of e-pit-o-me



Her stupidity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## rockhollow

The thing is though, Gretchen is happy being the dumb one, so it's hard to hold it against her. If she happily wanders through life dimly.....
I didn't  really like seeing all the others gang up on her.
Would I want her as a friend - no - but I have some friends that happily wander through life dimly and it's not a bad life.


----------



## susieserb

rockhollow said:


> The thing is though, Gretchen is happy being the dumb one, so it's hard to hold it against her. If she happily wanders through life dimly.....
> I didn't  really like seeing all the others gang up on her.
> Would I want her as a friend - no - but I have some friends that happily wander through life dimly and it's not a bad life.



I don't see Gretchen being dumb one bit; no this gal is as smart as a fox, she knows exactly what she's doing.  Seriously don't kid yourselves.

There's a gal I know that reminds me of Gretchen.  Everybody thought she was a ditz, far from it (it was the way she talked).  Chick is ubber smart and totally deceived her circle of friends (she earned fabulously high grades towards her B.S. degree to prove it as well).  

Ever since then I'm careful on how I judge people by how they talk i.e. on whether they are "smart or not"?  I've been proven wrong too many times.

Last did Gretchen major in child psychology and finish her schooling?  Didn't she dress down the jewelry chick about her kids by discussing her background regarding her major in school?  Even though it was inappropriate to tell somebody how to raise their children unsolicited what Gretchen said that night was right on the money?


----------



## rockhollow

susieserb said:


> I don't see Gretchen being dumb one bit; no this gal is as smart as a fox, she knows exactly what she's doing.  Seriously don't kid yourselves.
> 
> There's a gal I know that reminds me of Gretchen.  Everybody thought she was a ditz, far from it (it was the way she talked).  Chick is ubber smart and totally deceived her circle of friends (she earned fabulously high grades towards her B.S. degree to prove it as well).
> 
> Ever since then I'm careful on how I judge people by how they talk i.e. on whether they are "smart or not"?  I've been proven wrong too many times.
> 
> *Last did Gretchen major in child psychology and finish her schooling?  Didn't she dress down the jewelry chick about her kids by discussing her background regarding her major in school?  Even though it was inappropriate to tell somebody how to raise their children unsolicited what Gretchen said that night was right on the money?*




Thanks, I forgot about that. 
I see what you're saying, but I'm just not sure she really got the smarts.

Remember when they we designing the bathing suit for Tamra, and she was put out that she wasn't being recognized as a designer. She really thinks she's a designer because of her purses - kind of dumb, but in Her dim world, she really is a famous designer.


----------



## emcosmo1639

susieserb said:


> I don't see Gretchen being dumb one bit; no this gal is as smart as a fox, she knows exactly what she's doing.  Seriously don't kid yourselves.
> 
> There's a gal I know that reminds me of Gretchen.  Everybody thought she was a ditz, far from it (it was the way she talked).  Chick is ubber smart and totally deceived her circle of friends (she earned fabulously high grades towards her B.S. degree to prove it as well).
> 
> Ever since then I'm careful on how I judge people by how they talk i.e. on whether they are "smart or not"?  I've been proven wrong too many times.
> 
> Last did Gretchen major in child psychology and finish her schooling?  Didn't she dress down the jewelry chick about her kids by discussing her background regarding her major in school?  Even though it was inappropriate to tell somebody how to raise their children unsolicited what Gretchen said that night was right on the money?



I wouldn't say she's super smart, but she's definitely smarter than she lets on.  IMO she likes playing the dumb blonde or the oblivious one and uses it to her advantage.  I wouldn't start handing out Harvard degrees to her quite yet though...


----------



## limom

emcosmo1639 said:


> I wouldn't say she's super smart, but she's definitely smarter than she lets on.  IMO she likes playing the dumb blonde or the oblivious one and uses it to her advantage.  I wouldn't start handing out Harvard degrees to her quite yet though...



Gretchen is a total hustler. She does not have any professional skills, yet  she managed to amass quite a bit of assets.
Not a bad deal.
As far as Harvard, she would fit quite nicely, imo.
Didn't Tyra get an MBA there recently?


----------



## susieserb

rockhollow said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thanks, I forgot about that.
> I see what you're saying, but I'm just not sure she really got the smarts.
> 
> Remember when they we designing the bathing suit for Tamra, and she was put out that she wasn't being recognized as a designer. She really thinks she's a designer because of her purses - kind of dumb, but in Her dim world, she really is a famous designer.



I wonder how her purses are selling? In certain markets it could be very well?  Hey my sister designed shoes for Walmart and guess what, she is a designer too and a darn good one.  Sell to the masses, live with the classes...sell to the classes live with the masses.  The issue is we really don't know how good or bad Gretchen is with her craft, so should stones be cast so freely?

Remember Jessica Simpson was (is) a ditzy blond that decided to become a designer (revolutionary at the time) and people laughed and ridiculed her, stabbing at her creations.  Look at her now...just saying.

Also I'm not handing out Harvard degrees to Gretchen but trust me she ain't dumb.  Last, the odd tone of her voice, (accent if you may) lends herself to pronounce words in an awkward manner.


----------



## lulilu

Gretchen is happy as a clam.  She has a gorgeous body, the man she loves, is making money, gets the publicity she is hungry for......

I still think she is an ugly person, and an idiot.


----------



## rockhollow

susieserb said:


> I wonder how her purses are selling? In certain markets it could be very well?  Hey my sister designed shoes for Walmart and guess what, she is a designer too and a darn good one.  Sell to the masses, live with the classes...sell to the classes live with the masses.  The issue is we really don't know how good or bad Gretchen is with her craft, so should stones be cast so freely?
> 
> Remember Jessica Simpson was (is) a ditzy blond that decided to become a designer (revolutionary at the time) and people laughed and ridiculed her, stabbing at her creations.  Look at her now...just saying.
> 
> Also I'm not handing out Harvard degrees to Gretchen but trust me she ain't dumb.*  Last, the odd tone of her voice, (accent if you may) lends herself to pronounce words in an awkward manner.*




I agree. I don't find it so bad the way she talks.
I sometimes have problems pronouncing words, and people love to correct me. I don't mind as long as they go about it nicely, but some people just go over the top with it, almost making fun of me - think they are the grammar police.


----------



## susieserb

rockhollow said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree. I don't find it so bad the way she talks.
> I sometimes have problems pronouncing words, and people love to correct me. I don't mind as long as they go about it nicely, but some people just go over the top with it, almost making fun of me - think they are the grammar police.



Absolutely! This drives me crazy as well.  You hit all of my notes in this post.


----------



## pollinilove

anyone watch the tamra wedding show ? how much money does she make or does her man make ? just me i would spend way less on a wedding unless my groom or i was rich and i mean spelling rich or bill gates rich .


----------



## kcf68

Well Bravo is probably picking up the tab on Tamera wedding as well as Nene wedding fiasco!


----------



## Bentley1

limom said:


> *Gretchen is a total hustler*. She does not have any professional skills, yet  she managed to amass quite a bit of assets.
> Not a bad deal.
> As far as Harvard, she would fit quite nicely, imo.
> Didn't Tyra get an MBA there recently?



She really is. I wonder where she picked it up from.  Her parents "seem" relatively normal.  I don't get the hustler vibe from them.  But Wretchen is a hustler through and through.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> anyone watch the tamra wedding show ? how much money does she make or does her man make ? just me i would spend way less on a wedding unless my groom or i was rich and i mean spelling rich or bill gates rich .



Bravo is picking up the tab....


----------



## pollinilove

and what do you eat for $300 a person ?


----------



## pollinilove

i would ask if i could skip dinner and just give me the 300 so i can buy food for 2 weeks i spend 150 a week


----------



## zaara10

pollinilove said:


> i would ask if i could skip dinner and just give me the 300 so i can buy food for 2 weeks i spend 150 a week



Lol! That would be nice &#128540;


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder if Bravo gives them a budget and anything over they have to pay for?  Eddie seems genuinely concerned with price.  I guess it could just be for the plot line.


----------



## nastasja

Def Bravo paid for the wedding. Eddie being concerned about the budget was for show. I feel bad for Tamra though every time they show the strip club fiasco. No bride-to-be wants to see that!


----------



## needloub

killerlife said:


> Def Bravo paid for the wedding. Eddie being concerned about the budget was for show. I feel bad for Tamra though every time they show the* strip club fiasco*. No bride-to-be wants to see that!



Cringe-worthy!!


----------



## DivineMissM

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if Bravo gives them a budget and anything over they have to pay for?  Eddie seems genuinely concerned with price.  I guess it could just be for the plot line.



Maybe he just doesn't feel comfortable with the excess?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if Bravo gives them a budget and anything over they have to pay for?  Eddie seems genuinely concerned with price.  I guess it could just be for the plot line.



They give them a budget and then many vendors give their services for free or deeply discounted in exchange for free promotion.


----------



## tatsu_k

Im watching tamra's family dinner before the wedding and its ..... bad. I mean, my family had similar issues, but i cannot imagine my brother getting at me like like that at family dinner with my fiance and his family in sight. they are so immature, all of them (alcohol helped a lot). I hope its for the cameras, otherwise, its really, really sad


----------



## DC-Cutie

I noticed Edie's "mother and father" (in quotes because his past is somewhat sketchy) were not in attendance or did I miss their camera time?


----------



## MKB0925

tatsu_k said:


> Im watching tamra's family dinner before the wedding and its ..... bad. I mean, my family had similar issues, but i cannot imagine my brother getting at me like like that at family dinner with my fiance and his family in sight. they are so immature, all of them (alcohol helped a lot). I hope its for the cameras, otherwise, its really, really sad



I am watching it now...ugh that brother is a wreck and poor Eddie' s family must be like what the hell? 

And why does Eddie dislike Alexis and Jim so much?


----------



## lulilu

If my family acted like that, there'd be that many fewer at the wedding.  Why on earth does she want them there or crave their approval -- especially the brother (and mother)?


----------



## naebyllej

MKB0925 said:


> I am watching it now...ugh that brother is a wreck and poor Eddie' s family must be like what the hell?
> 
> And why does Eddie dislike Alexis and Jim so much?


 
I wondered the same since Eddie filmed some scenes during the most recent OC season with Jim. The 2 got along well. I don't get it either. He also made it seem like Alexis was some WWE woman that would go around starting physical fights with everyone at his upcoming wedding. We all know Alexis isn't like that.


----------



## kcf68

naebyllej said:


> I wondered the same since Eddie filmed some scenes during the most recent OC season with Jim. The 2 got along well. I don't get it either. He also made it seem like Alexis was some WWE woman that would go around starting physical fights with everyone at his upcoming wedding. We all know Alexis isn't like that.


No Alexis is not like that but his future wife is!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

With Tamara, there is always a motive. This whole thing they did (wedding, ad nauseum), imo, was done for all the wrong reasons. I just hope the gravy train is pulling into the station and shutting down for good on her "career". Yeah, her brother was out of line but I can see his/their parent's way too - she's been airing her family's dirty laundry for a while now. Imo, fair game.


----------



## susieserb

Alex Spoils Me said:


> With Tamara, there is always a motive. This whole thing they did (wedding, ad nauseum), imo, was done for all the wrong reasons. I just hope the gravy train is pulling into the station and shutting down for good on her "career". Yeah, her brother was out of line but I can see his/their parent's way too - she's been airing her family's dirty laundry for a while now. Imo, fair game.



Shammy couple IMHO


----------



## swags

I watched the OC tamra wedding last night and my husband asked if Eddie was gay. I told him no and I didn't think he was paying attention but then later he said "he's gay" lol. 

Found Tamra's family to be obnoxious but then she did air too much of their business.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't know why, but as a couple Tamra and Eddie just gross me out. They do a good job grossing me out independently as well.


----------



## nastasja

swags said:


> I watched the OC tamra wedding last night and my husband asked if Eddie was gay. I told him no and I didn't think he was paying attention but then later he said "he's gay" lol.



Show him the part where he got a boner when the stripper was grinding on him, haha.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

killerlife said:


> Show him the part where he got a boner when the stripper was grinding on him, haha.



 really?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Bentley1 said:


> I don't know why, but as a couple Tamra and Eddie just gross me out. *They do a good job grossing me out independently as well*.



At the bolded.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kcf68 said:


> No Alexis is not like that but his future wife is!


 
THIS!!


----------



## slang

Jeana and her daughter Kara are on "Say Yes to the Dress" now shopping for Kara's wedding dress. 
I always liked Kara, she seemed like she has a good head on her shoulders


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

lulilu said:


> Gretchen is happy as a clam.  She has a gorgeous body, *the man she loves, is making money*, gets the publicity she is hungry for......
> 
> I still think she is an ugly person, and an idiot.



Is she still with Slade? I haven't watched this show in over a year so I'm lost on the details. If so, how is he making money now?


----------



## sgj99

Radar online is reporting that both Gretchen and Alexis have been fired.  their source is Star magazine so take the information with a grain of salt.


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> Radar online is reporting that both Gretchen and Alexis have been fired.  their source is Star magazine so take the information with a grain of salt.



 I like Alexis.

I don't know that it makes sense Gretchen was fired since she was just on a Bravo-sponsored commercial for a car using it to "plan a wedding" and "visit" other "bravolebrities."

Surprisingly, I would rather have Alexis than Lydia.  When I watch Lydia, I feel like what I'm really looking at is an awkward girl from high school


----------



## LovesYSL

slang said:


> Jeana and her daughter Kara are on "Say Yes to the Dress" now shopping for Kara's wedding dress.
> I always liked Kara, she seemed like she has a good head on her shoulders



I agree, Kara was lovely. She was so good with Lynn's drunk daughters a few seasons ago during the finale party, and the way she spoke to Tamra at Heather's party last year was wonderful too.

This franchise is my least favorite- I have a strong dislike for the majority of the cast. Heather I LOVE. Everyone else is questionable. 

I really wish they'd fire Vicki, she is a complete cow in my opinion and dumb as a box of rocks. She seems like the really overly enthusiastic girl in high school who has no sense of social cues and would be the last to leave a party. And she's a horrific hypocrite. I loved at the reunion when Laurie pulled out her college degree and shut her up. I'm not a mother but she is such a lowly life form staying with Brooks and defending him through everything especially with what he said to Ryan, although Ryan is definitely scary and I think Brianna needs to really watch herself. Part of me thinks she got married to get away from her mother and I don't blame her.

Alexis used to bother me but this season I decided that she's harmless just kind of a desperate wannabe. One of the cast members, I think Tamra said that Heather is the woman that Alexis wants to be and I agree with that.

Gretchen I HATE. She is so damn stupid and self entitled, and delusional. I wouldn't miss her for anything.

Tamra is kind of gross and trailer trash but she doesn't offend me the way Gretchen and Vicki do.

And Lydia is just kind of there...


----------



## DivineMissM

LovesYSL said:


> I agree, Kara was lovely. She was so good with Lynn's drunk daughters a few seasons ago during the finale party, and the way she spoke to Tamra at Heather's party last year was wonderful too.
> 
> This franchise is my least favorite- I have a strong dislike for the majority of the cast. Heather I LOVE. Everyone else is questionable.
> 
> I really wish they'd fire Vicki, she is a complete cow in my opinion and dumb as a box of rocks. She seems like the really overly enthusiastic girl in high school who has no sense of social cues and would be the last to leave a party. And she's a horrific hypocrite. I loved at the reunion when Laurie pulled out her college degree and shut her up. I'm not a mother but she is such a lowly life form staying with Brooks and defending him through everything especially with what he said to Ryan, although Ryan is definitely scary and I think Brianna needs to really watch herself. Part of me thinks she got married to get away from her mother and I don't blame her.
> 
> Alexis used to bother me but this season I decided that she's harmless just kind of a desperate wannabe. One of the cast members, I think Tamra said that Heather is the woman that Alexis wants to be and I agree with that.
> 
> Gretchen I HATE. She is so damn stupid and self entitled, and delusional. I wouldn't miss her for anything.
> 
> Tamra is kind of gross and trailer trash but she doesn't offend me the way Gretchen and Vicki do.
> 
> And Lydia is just kind of there...



Totally agree.  I like Lydia though, she's funny.  I wish she wouldn't wear her hair in that slicked back pony tail though.  Heather, Lydia, and Alexis should stay and they can get rid of everyone else.  Tamra isn't bad, but her time is up IMO.  Gretchen is my least favorite housewife ever.  Something about her just grates my nerves in the worst way.  Vicki is slightly less grating than Gretchen.


----------



## susieserb

Gretchen and ALexis are OUT~


----------



## bag-princess

susieserb said:


> Gretchen and ALexis are OUT~




i just read about that!!


----------



## Goldfox

I believe it now that Perez mentioned it. I don't care for any of the ladies, but the reason for giving them the boot annoys me. Gretchen has more of a storyline than Vicki, especially since Vicki has made a career out of rambling about Gretchen! Both Gretchen and Alexis seemed to be at good places in their lives, therefore Bravo no longer wanted them around. I sincerely hope Vicki and Tamra are BFFLs now, cause the ups and downs of their friendship proves their exhausting lack of a storyline. I'd rather watch Gretchen and Slade go lucky and Alexis and Lydia goes to church than more Tamra BS...


----------



## GoGlam

For some reason, I feel like the other ladies were responsible for Gretchen and Alexis being fired. I especially can see them banding against Gretchen and kind of saying either she goes or we all go.


----------



## slang

I'm surprised they kept Lydia, she has no storyline at all!


----------



## zaara10

slang said:


> I'm surprised they kept Lydia, she has no storyline at all!



She's still on? Blah. She ended up annoying the crap outta me. I thought it was time to dump them all actually. I'm over them.


----------



## Petrova

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-fired-Real-Housewives-lack-storylines.html

There's a photo of Alexis with only a little makeup on.  

Is Gretchen really still 34?  I feel like she's been 34 for at least two seasons now.


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> I'm surprised they kept Lydia, she has no storyline at all!



What is her storyline? That she adds a lot to the world with her quirky silliness or that her mom gets high? No thanks


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm so glad Gretchen is finally gone.  I can't stand looking at her face, much less hearing her voice.  Kinda sad to see Alexis go though.  

My guess is that Lydia will be the villain next season.


----------



## grace04

I'm sorry that Alexis is being let go.  I'd much rather watch Alexis and whatever storyline she may or may not have than Lydia and her zero storyline.  Maybe the problem is that Alexis now refuses to fight with anyone or lower herself to Vicki/Tamra level, so she's considered boring.  I wonder if this means Lydia gets nasty next season?  

Cannot even say how glad I am to see Gretchen go.


----------



## nastasja

DivineMissM said:


> I'm so glad Gretchen is finally gone.  I can't stand looking at her face, much less hearing her voice.  Kinda sad to see Alexis go though.
> 
> My guess is that Lydia will be the villain next season.



Ditto, on all accounts.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, I have to say this shocked me.  Even though Alexis was super boring this season and was playing it safe and had less air time than the other housewives, I'm still pretty surprised they fired her.  I thought last season she was threatening to quit, now all of a sudden she's fired.

And Gretchen? I have to be honest and say that I felt like Bravo was going to take the bait and give Gretchen and Slade some sort of spin off show for their wedding.  Is that still possible even though she's no longer on the show?  Just threw me for a loop.

Gretchen must be devastated.  Isn't this show the only thing she has going besides her plastic handbags that no one wants? And without the show as a platform, she won't be able hock her goods.  Good riddance to Wretchen.


----------



## Suzie

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, I have to say this shocked me.  Even though Alexis was super boring this season and was playing it safe and had less air time than the other housewives, I'm still pretty surprised they fired her.  I thought last season she was threatening to quit, now all of a sudden she's fired.
> 
> And Gretchen? I have to be honest and say that I felt like Bravo was going to take the bait and give Gretchen and Slade some sort of spin off show for their wedding.  Is that still possible even though she's no longer on the show?  Just threw me for a loop.
> 
> Gretchen must be devastated.  Isn't this show the only thing she has going besides her plastic handbags that no one wants? And without the show as a platform, she won't be able hock her goods.  Good riddance to Wretchen.



I had a chuckle when I read about her plastic handbags, they are beyond horrid. Who buys that crap? They were are humongous too, these massive plastic fugly bags.


----------



## horse17

Im glad Gretchen is gone....I could just go to Target if I wanted to see her bags, clothes, jewlery etc...Lydia really doesnt scream Real Housewive to me....she's a little odd, and not interesting......I like watching Heather too....Vicki, hmmmm...I could watch her before Tamara....Tamara is similar to Gretchen... a tacky joke.....this crew cant be representative of OC!...give us some more Heathers!!!


----------



## limom

^^
Until the next season rolls on, I do not believe a word out of the Bravo PR machine.


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> ^^
> Until the next season rolls on, I do not believe a word out of the Bravo PR machine.



True dat


----------



## Nishi621

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, I have to say this shocked me.  Even though Alexis was super boring this season and was playing it safe and had less air time than the other housewives, I'm still pretty surprised they fired her.  I thought last season she was threatening to quit, now all of a sudden she's fired.
> 
> And Gretchen? I have to be honest and say that I felt like Bravo was going to take the bait and give Gretchen and Slade some sort of spin off show for their wedding.  Is that still possible even though she's no longer on the show?  Just threw me for a loop.
> 
> Gretchen must be devastated.  Isn't this show the only thing she has going besides her plastic handbags that no one wants? And without the show as a platform, she won't be able hock her goods.  Good riddance to Wretchen.




I'm surprised about Gretchen, to me, she has a storyline, her and Slade's impending wedding, etc..

As for Alexis, she got way less controversial and likeable as did her husband, guess Bravo didn't like that.

Jeana's daughter Kara is getting married? I say, bring her on the show, loved her!


----------



## Stilettolife

Petrova said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-fired-Real-Housewives-lack-storylines.html
> 
> There's a photo of Alexis with only a little makeup on.
> 
> Is Gretchen really still 34? I feel like she's been 34 for at least two seasons now.


 
Dang she pulled a Fran Fine.  I think she's really 36-37.


----------



## Stilettolife

DivineMissM said:


> I'm so glad Gretchen is finally gone. I can't stand looking at her face, much less hearing her voice. Kinda sad to see Alexis go though.
> 
> My guess is that Lydia will be the villain next season.


 
+1

I hope not.  I like Lydia.  Her quirkiness is adorable.


----------



## limom

Sorry!


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Sorry!



I never would've guessed that is what's under her makeup!


----------



## valleydolldiva

She looks pretty good without makeup.  Gonna miss Alexis. Goodbye Gretch!


----------



## bag-princess

i really really like Alexis and thought that she was gorgeous.  she was the only reason i watched so i have no interest now in the rest of them.


----------



## Bentley1

Nishi621 said:


> I'm surprised about Gretchen, to me, she has a storyline, her and Slade's impending wedding, etc..
> 
> As for Alexis, she got way less controversial and likeable as did her husband, guess Bravo didn't like that.
> 
> Jeana's daughter Kara is getting married? I say, bring her on the show, loved her!



I wasn't a big fan of Gretchen, but I also felt she had a storyline.  Even if it was fake, she was engaged and planning a wedding AND she was trying to get pregnant.  I also felt that Slade brought a lot of controversy to the show with being the 6th housewife and always throwing shade at the women.  For me, it was pretty entertaining to be honest.  So, I'm not sure what more Bravo wanted from her?  She was certainly catty enough.

Now with Lydia, I mean what story line does she have that Gretchen doesn't?  I don't get it.

Alexis, I can totally see why she was let go.  She checked out of the show last season after Costa Rica and she's been boring ever since.  I didn't dislike her, but she wasn't very entertaining anymore.


----------



## Bentley1

limom said:


> Sorry!



Why did she even post this selfie of herself?

I mean, she's not ugly, but she has a ton of sun damage and does look really different without all the bells and whistles.  Makeup is her friend.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, I have to say this shocked me.  Even though Alexis was super boring this season and was playing it safe and had less air time than the other housewives, I'm still pretty surprised they fired her.  I thought last season she was threatening to quit, now all of a sudden she's fired.
> 
> And Gretchen? I have to be honest and say that I felt like Bravo was going to take the bait and give Gretchen and Slade some sort of spin off show for their wedding.  Is that still possible even though she's no longer on the show?  Just threw me for a loop.
> 
> *Gretchen must be devastated.  Isn't this show the only thing she has going besides her plastic handbags that no one wants? And without the show as a platform, she won't be able hock her goods.  Good riddance to Wretchen.*







horse17 said:


> Im glad Gretchen is gone....I could just go to Target if I wanted to see her bags, clothes, jewlery etc...Lydia really doesnt scream Real Housewive to me....she's a little odd, and not interesting......I like watching Heather too....Vicki, hmmmm...I could watch her before Tamara....Tamara is similar to Gretchen... a tacky joke.....this crew cant be representative of OC!...give us some more Heathers!!!



Target?  That's generous.  More like a mall kiosk.  


I think Alexis looks really pretty without makeup.


----------



## horse17

DivineMissM said:


> Target?  That's generous.  More like a mall kiosk.
> 
> 
> I think Alexis looks really pretty without makeup.


 


sorry!! I hope I didnt offend anyone...I shop at Target too...but a Real Housewive from OC????...your right, def a mall kiosk

yes, alexis does look much better with less makeup


----------



## paper_flowers

i think alexis looks nice without makeup, but then again i live in south florida where a lot of women are sun worshipers and have suffered some damage from it. either way, i like her look. she still seems rather fresh and has a very appealing natural beauty. now gretchen on the other hand, it the opposite.


----------



## Cherrasaki

DivineMissM said:


> Target?  That's generous.  More like a mall kiosk.
> 
> 
> I think Alexis looks really pretty without makeup.



Mall kiosk? More like illegal street vendor (no offense to illegal street vendors). 

Not sad seeing Wretchen go. Good riddance!   I wouldn't have minded if they had kept Alexis though.


----------



## horse17

Cherrasaki said:


> Mall kiosk? More like illegal street vendor (no offense to illegal street vendors).
> 
> Not sad seeing Wretchen go. Good riddance!   I wouldn't have minded if they had kept Alexis though.


----------



## horse17

So is there any word who will be replacing Gretchen and Alexis?


----------



## cjy

More importantly when  is Slade going to break up with Gretchen so he can go find a HW to date  Joking of course just his pattern and we all know he must be devastated. Oh the DRAMA


----------



## cjy

horse17 said:


> So is there any word who will be replacing Gretchen and Alexis?


 Any bets on Laurie returning ?................


----------



## swags

cjy said:


> More importantly when  is Slade going to break up with Gretchen so he can go find a HW to date  Joking of course just his pattern and we all know he must be devastated. Oh the DRAMA


 
Maybe he can ask Vicki out if her and Brooks are on one of their breaks.


----------



## DivineMissM

Cherrasaki said:


> Mall kiosk? More like illegal street vendor (no offense to illegal street vendors).
> 
> Not sad seeing Wretchen go. Good riddance!   I wouldn't have minded if they had kept Alexis though.







cjy said:


> *More importantly when  is Slade going to break up with Gretchen so he can go find a HW to date*  Joking of course just his pattern and we all know he must be devastated. Oh the DRAMA



Should be any minute now.  Vicki is the only single lady at the moment, correct?  Maybe one of the new ladies will be single.  Or maybe he'll date Brianna after she and Ryan break up.  That would be a pretty juicy storyline.  lol

Seriously though, I really doubt this wedding will happen now that Gretchen is off the show.


----------



## DivineMissM

horse17 said:


> sorry!! I hope I didnt offend anyone...I shop at Target too...but a Real Housewive from OC????...your right, def a mall kiosk
> 
> yes, alexis does look much better with less makeup



Not offended at all!  Gretchen's bags are so much tackier than anything I've ever seen at Target though.  Their bags are actually cute and stylish!


----------



## needloub

cjy said:


> More importantly *when  is Slade going to break up with Gretchen so he can go find a HW to date * Joking of course just his pattern and we all know he must be devastated. Oh the DRAMA



  I am sure he is devastated!


----------



## sgj99

so ... i wonder how much validity there is to this article???  it says that Laurie's son Josh is back in trouble with the law, that his wife was/is also an addict and that Laurie let the child go into foster care instead of taking her in. hhhmm ... nice grandma, real nice.

http://allthingsrh.com/lauri-petersons-son-josh-waring-charged-grand-theft-auto/


----------



## TC1

^^ None of that would surprise me. Lauri already feels like she raised her kids...and struggled with Josh the whole way. I doubt she would want to do it again with a grandbaby. That's just a vibe I get from her..

Slade and Gretchen will not get married if there are not cameras there to capture the whole thing.


----------



## Bentley1

*Lydia McLaughlin Is Leaving Real Housewives of Orange County: I'm "Doing the Right Thing"*

So long, Lydia. After just one season on The Real Housewives of Orange County, Lydia McLaughlin has decided not to return for season nine of the Bravo smash, she tells Us Weekly exclusively. "It's bittersweet," McLaughlin, 32, tells Us. "I compare it to breaking up with a boyfriend you know you're not going to end up with -- it's hard, but overall you know you're doing the right thing." (Bravo had no comment.)

The quirky, Canadian-born magazine entrepreneur and married mother of two isn't the only woman exiting the original show that spawned the entire Housewives franchise: As reported back in September, both Alexis Bellino and Gretchen Rossi were fired from the Bravo smash; Rossi joined the series in season four, and Bellino entered the fray one season later. Pending any other casting changes, the remaining OC women include veteran housewife Vicki Gunvalson, Tamra Barney and Heather Dubrow.

Typically chilled out during her short tenure on the show, McLaughlin assures Us that there's "no epic story" or feud behind her decision to leave the show. "I never wanted to make a career out of being a housewife. That's never really been a dream of mine," says McLaughlin, who shares kids Stirling, 4, and Maverick, 2, with husband Doug. Although producers asked McLaughlin to come back ("I was really flattered!"), she explains, "I want to build my brand outside of the Housewives -- I've always been really honest with the producers about that. I knew that while I was filming it that I probably wasn't going to be doing it again."

To her credit, McLaughlin managed to survive her short tenure on the show mostly keeping peace with all of the often-combative women. "I definitely don't have any regrets," she says. "I got to be kind of a different voice -- I think that my fans love the love and positivity that I brought."
And McLaughlin - who owns Beverly Hills Lifestyle magazine with Doug, 33 -- hasn't ruled out a potential return to reality TV, either. "I definitely have plans to continue to sparkle fairy dust and be a light! I want to develop our own reality show about our magazine and all the glitz and glamour involved with publishing it," says McLaughlin, who also has a burgeoning jewelry line.

As for keeping in touch with her now ex-costars? "I still see Alexis and Gretchen," she says. "Ironically they're not on the show anymore!"
McLaughlin's also undecided whether she'll tune in as a viewer of future seasons. "I feel like because I did have such a great experience with it, I would be sad to watch it," she mused. "It'd be like seeing your ex-boyfriend with a new girl! I'm really grateful for the opportunity!"

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...range-county-im-doing-the-right-thing-2013411


----------



## Gimmethebag

Have to share...


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL @ sonething


----------



## needloub

Gimmethebag said:


> Have to share...


----------



## Florasun

Gimmethebag said:


> Have to share...



Ha ha! Love it!


----------



## Gimmethebag

In my husband's defense, he finally got rid of his Blackberry with the keyboard buttons and his typing is a little off.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^loved the 'sonething' text - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Swanky

Real Housewives of Orange County New Castmembers: Lizzie Rovsek, Shannon Bedor Joining Season 9

Can these ladies handle the heat? Real Housewives of Orange County had a typically major shakeup following season 8, with longtime castmembers Alexis Bellino and Gretchen Rossi leaving the cast, alongside with first-season newbie Lydia McLaughlin. Filling their high-heeled shoes? Elizabeth Rovsek and Shannon Beador, Us Weekly can exclusively confirm. The twosome will join returning women Vicki Gunvalson (the Bravo smash's only original star), Tamra Barney and Heather Dubrow. Bravo has no comment on the casting news.

In her early thirties, Rovsek (who goes by "Lizzie") has a background tailor-made for the Housewives universe. The former model was crowned Miss Kentucky USA back in 2002, and wed OC real estate executive Christian Rovsek in September 2009. She parlayed her Fashion Design and Merchandising Degree into her own business: Sun Kitten Swimwear by Lizzie, which creates "high-end, special occasion designer swimsuits" featuring jewel embellishments, according to the company website. She and Christian share sons Preston and Kingston.

One enticing clue about her new reality gig? Rovsek recently tweeted at Joyce Giraud -- another former beauty queen and one of the newcomers on the current season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. "You are so beautiful! Inside & out!!" Rovsek gushed Dec. 10.

Shannon Beador -- whose casting has been rumored by fan blogs for weeks -- also seems to fit the Housewives mold. Reportedly 49, the California native and construction mogul husband David Beador have three kids, and live in a massive home in Newport Beach's Bonita Canyon neighborhood. In a recently posted Twitter photo, Beador posed with Tamra Barney.

Although season nine has not officially been announced, RHOC is expected to return next year.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...bedor-joining-season-9-20132012#ixzz2o4go8BVe


----------



## Goldfox

I've had it with swimsuit designers and reality tv... Glad to see the other woman is 49!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wonder which one Vicki will go off on first.


----------



## zaara10

Too bad they didn't dump Vicki & Tamra. I'm so over those 2 & their screeching.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Too bad they didn't dump Vicki & Tamra. I'm so over those 2 & their screeching.





Yes!
Now that we know these fights and breakups are all staged, I think its time they change the formula of the show.


----------



## needloub

Now, you can't dump the "ol' G" from the OC!


----------



## limom

needloub said:


> Now, you can't dump the "ol' G" from the OC!



I agree Vicki is insane and bring comic relief!
So Lauri is out?


----------



## limom

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/fashion/weddings/13ARNOLD.html?_r=0
Elizabeth Arnold, Christian Rovsek
TWITTER
LINKEDIN
SIGN IN TO E-MAIL
PRINT
REPRINTS
SHARE

Published: September 12, 2009
Elizabeth Ann Arnold, a daughter of Margaret Angela Arnold and Benjamin A. Arnold of Columbia, Ky., was married Saturday to Christian Alexander Rovsek, a son of Jeris A. Rovsek and Richard H. Rovsek of Rancho Santa Fe, Calif. The Rev. Miriam Lindbeck, a minister ordained in the Church of Spiritual Philosophy, officiated at the nondenominational ceremony at the Bacara Resort and Spa in Santa Barbara, Calif.


Until last winter Mrs. Rovsek, 29, was a junior designer at Tina Anderson Interior Design in Laguna Beach, Calif. She had a small role in Cut Off, a 2006 direct-to-DVD feature film, and played the lead in The Crying Museum, a 2008 short film. The bride was Miss Kentucky in 2002, and represented the state that year in the Miss USA pageant. She graduated from the University of Kentucky.

Her father is the founder and chief executive of Image Analysis, a company in Columbia that develops and holds patents on medical devices.

Mr. Rovsek, also 29, is the president of Angel Team Mortgage in Solana Beach, Calif., which brokers mortgages for prospective homeowners and also has a unit that purchases distressed real estate. He graduated from the University of San Diego.

His mother is on the boards of the Old Globe Theater in San Diego and Casa de Amparo, a shelter for abused children in Oceanside, Calif. His father is a marketing consultant in Rancho Santa Fe, and is a trustee of the Spirit of Liberty Foundation in New York, which provides financial aid and other support services to military families.

*she sounds normal and he looks cute......*


----------



## swags

limom said:


> I agree Vicki is insane and bring comic relief!
> So Lauri is out?




We do need follow up with her lovely son in law. 


It seems like Lauri was brought back to stir things up with Vicki so perhaps she will be on once again.


----------



## Swanky

*'So excited!' Real Housewife Vicki Gunvalson announces pregnant daughter Briana is expecting a baby boy*

She loves been a Grandma.
So when she found out the sex of her unborn grandchild, Real Housewives of Orange County star Vicki Gunvalson just couldn't keep the news to herself.
'So excited! Just found out baby #2 is a BOY!' she tweeted, posting a picture on Instagram of pregnant daughter Briana, 26, Ryan and their son posing with blue balloons with the words 'It's a Boy' written on them.





It's a boy! Real housewife Vicki Gunvalson announced on Instagram Thursday that her daughter Briana and husband Ryan are pregnant again with a boy
However, the 51-year-old may have been a bit premature in posting the picture as she quickly deleted it.
Perhaps her daughter wanted to announce their own happy news to friends.
Last season on the Real Housewives of Orange County, viewers watched as Briana and Ryan welcomed Troy - who was born in September of 2012.




Happy family! Vicki wrote on Instagram: 'So excited! Just found out baby #2 is a BOY!' But she may have been a bit premature in posting the picture and quickly deleted it




What a cutie! Briana enjoys carrying Troy on her shoulders
Briana, who has appeared on the show, is Vicki's daughter with her first husband Michael Wolfsmith.
Vicki's daughter has shared her feelings about being a first-time mom.
'Troy has opened my eyes to a whole new kind of love that I couldn't have imagined,' she wrote in a Bravo blog post back in April 2013. 
'I want to be the best mom that I can be for him, and with every decision I make, I have him in mind. I want him to be proud of me and know how much I love him,' she said of her baby boy.
Though things may be good now, Vicki and Briana have had their share of differences.
Briana had confronted her mother about her boyfriend Brooks Ayers saying she wouldn't allow her family around him because of his 'very shocking and extremely disrespectful behavior.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Briana-expecting-baby-boy.html#ixzz2py7XFNBd


----------



## Goldfox

What happened to B's face?


----------



## slang

Troy is so cute, congrats to them!


----------



## Swanky

She looks the same to me.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think that top picture is just a weird angle. She looks normal in the bottom one.


----------



## Nishi621

Gretchen is really gone? I'm actually going to miss her!


----------



## Nishi621

I was hoping to hear that Briana woke up and dumped that husband of hers. Oh well.


----------



## AECornell

I think Brianna looks like she lost a little weight. Granted she did just have the baby in the recent season, but she looks a little thinner.

Also, on a side note, I really wanted that color UPPAbaby, but DH said no, that cream was too light for a stroller and it would just get dirty. We got a light navy/gray instead. Still loving that cream color though!


----------



## Ladybug09

Is she still living at her Moms?? I never understand when people get married and then move into their parents home...


----------



## Swanky

She wasn't living with her mom at the end of the season


----------



## slyyls

Goldfox said:


> What happened to B's face?



I think at most she may have had a wee bit of botox; but nothing more.


----------



## Sassys

RHOC&#8217; Star Vicki Gunvalson&#8217;s Divorce Finalized: Nets Nearly $1M In Assets, As Bravo Star&#8217;s Wealth Is Revealed In Court Documents

Real Housewives of Orange County star Vicki Gunvalson&#8216;s divorce from ex-hubby Donn is finally settled, and RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned the Bravo star scored big time financially.

According to divorce docs filed on Oct. 16, 2013, and obtained by Radar, the dissolution of the marriage has neither party receiving spousal support &#8212; but if there&#8217;s a change in either Vicki or Donn&#8217;s income, a modification can be sought to request spousal support.
Read The Court Documents

At the time of their separation, the Gunvalsons had a bank account balance of $161,887 and after paying a large chunk out toward the mortgages at their 7 Shire residence that account was left with $53,933 which the couple agreed to split.
Vicki, 51, will keep the 7 Shire residence and the couple&#8217;s Cota de Caza, Calif. home valued at $559,711 was sold via a short sale after their date of separation.

As for their assets, Vicki was awarded a whopping $886,459 in total value, including art, furniture, photographs and other personal possessions.
The court documents detail three timeshares the couple own in Puerto Vallerta, Mexico &#8212; one week which was sold for $5,700 had profits going to Vicki, while the other two valued at $9,000 and $3,600 will be split.
Vicki and Donn will split the balance in their Morgan Stanley bank account which has $26,966, as well as the Gold Strike Poker stock, but Vicki will keep the three Allianz accounts with an accumulated balance of $230,948.

The mother of two will also keep the 2009 Mercedes SL550.

But after being married nearly 16 years, Donn isn&#8217;t leaving empty-handed.
Vicki&#8217;s ex was awarded approximately $633,058 in assets, including their home in Irvine, Calif. and the vacation home in Lake Havasu, Ariz. Including jet skis, a 2003 Lincoln Navigator, a 2004 BMW 745i and a 401k plan which currently has $74,000.

radar.com


----------



## Nishi621

That's it?? that's all the money she has/had?? Oh, I am disappointed, i thought Vicki was way wealthier than that!!


----------



## sunspray

Nishi621 said:


> That's it?? that's all the money she has/had?? Oh, I am disappointed, i thought Vicki was way wealthier than that!!



Yeah, I'm shocked too.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nishi621 said:


> That's it?? that's all the money she has/had?? Oh, I am disappointed, i thought Vicki was way wealthier than that!!




I think after the divorce, after the assists are split or sold, 1 million is what she nets. Not the money she had before.


----------



## Swanky

I think most of Vicki's worth is tied up in her home.  I'm guessing neither had much liquid.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think most of Vicki's worth is tied up in her home. I'm guessing neither had much liquid.


 
Same thought here...


----------



## Bentley1

Uh, Vicki's not rich.  I'm surprised after all the posturing she does on the show about how much money she has. Their bank accounts are that of the middle class, especially at their age I expected more liquid cash.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Bentley1 said:


> Uh, Vicki's not rich.  I'm surprised after all the posturing she does on the show about how much money she has. Their bank accounts are that of the middle class, especially at their age I expected more liquid cash.




Article says, she nets nearly one million in assets. If I'm not mistaken that means after the divorce with splitting and selling of their joint assets, 1 million is what she will end up with, not what she had beforehand. But, anything is possible.


----------



## *schmoo*

I am shocked at the value of the Cota home. That place is huge


----------



## sunspray

*schmoo* said:


> I am shocked at the value of the Cota home. That place is huge



Yeah especially for the community and area the value would be much more I'd think. I bet they paid 3 times that though depending when they bought. I live not too far from there and I would never expect it to be that low.


----------



## nastasja

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think most of Vicki's worth is tied up in her home.




And her business...


----------



## horse17

*schmoo* said:


> I am shocked at the value of the Cota home. That place is huge


me too!.....that doesnt sound right


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> me too!.....that doesnt sound right



I haven't watched the OC since season 2, so I am not sure if this is correct (same house she lives in now, as I don't watch), but here is Vicki's home (the one I remember)

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7-Shire-Coto-De-Caza-CA-92679/25617245_zpid/


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I haven't watched the OC since season 2, so I am not sure if this is correct (same house she lives in now, as I don't watch), but here is Vicki's home (the one I remember)
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7-Shire-Coto-De-Caza-CA-92679/25617245_zpid/


yes, that does look like it..although this one on Zillow looks more grand than what I have seen from it on TV...............but that's probably it.....not sure where they got 500k from.....maybe they were just referring to the pool...


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> yes, that does look like it..although this one on Zillow looks more grand than what I have seen from it on TV...............but that's probably it.....not sure where they got 500k from.....maybe they were just referring to the pool...



It is the house they bought a while back to flip, not their principal residence.


----------



## sunspray

"Vicki, 51, will keep the 7 Shire residence and the couples Cota de Caza, Calif. home valued at $559,711 was sold via a short sale after their date of separation."

Well that says she's keeping 7 Shire and it's a different house that sold for $559k. So the Zillow link is not the short sale house. 

Either way $559k seems low for any Cota house, IMO.


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> It is the house they bought a while back to flip, not their principal residence.




so its not the one that Vicki lives in on the show?


----------



## *schmoo*

Oh, so the 7 Shire is the house she's been living in?  That makes more sense.  

I think they showed the 2nd house (the one she got pissed at Jeana Keogh about) on the show.  That was still a sizable house.


----------



## BabyK

Is it the house that Jeana helped get for Vicki and then Vicki got pissed bc it was a poor investment bc it wouldn't sell?  Or wouldn't rent?  So maybe that's why it sold for $560k?


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> so its not the one that Vicki lives in on the show?



Exactly, it was the flip gone wrong!


----------



## Goldfox

Ugh, season 9 seems a unentertaining mess from the sneak peek. I can't handle any more Brooks! On the bright side, Bravo has introduced lighting that show these ladies old age through their masks of make-up, mohaha! Depressing really.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goldfox said:


> Ugh, season 9 seems a unentertaining mess from the sneak peek. I can't handle any more Brooks! On the bright side, Bravo has introduced lighting that show these ladies old age through their masks of make-up, mohaha! Depressing really.



Did you see Vicki sans makeup - Wowzers!!!  I'm gonna have to find a non-HD TV to watch this season on. I can't handle Vicki in super duper megapixels


----------



## horse17

okay, so is tonight the night for OC?...anyone going to watch??


----------



## sgj99

i'm in ... i've been watching the reruns of last season.  i'm going to miss seeing Lydia's gorgeous Louis Vuitton Sunshine Express Speedy - i truly lusted after that bag every time she carried it last season.


----------



## mzkyie

Vicki used to look a lot like Gretchen.


----------



## buzzytoes

Who needs 20,000 sq ft of living space?! I bet there will be rooms that are not used for MONTHS.


----------



## GoGlam

Heather looks like such a sorceress in  the opening credits.. Not a witch, a sorceress.


----------



## sgj99

Vicki's attitude about Oklahoma was incredibly ignorant and insulting.  she's just such an idiot!


----------



## horse17

:weird:..........new girl seems a wee bit uptight...


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> Vicki's attitude about Oklahoma was incredibly ignorant and insulting.  she's just such an idiot!


yes...I cant believe she said that.


----------



## horse17

buzzytoes said:


> Who needs 20,000 sq ft of living space?! I bet there will be rooms that are not used for MONTHS.


I agree...Im all for a nice,  good size beautiful home.........but 20k sfeet??.....nah....


----------



## DC-Cutie

This episode is a very slllllooooooowwwww start .


----------



## buzzytoes

Has Heather always been this annoying? Guess I've never paid much attention to her.


----------



## fashiongirl26

As a native Oklahoman I was so insulted by Vicki's ignorant and stupid comments about my state.  When she said she didn't know what kind of food people from Oklahoma ate, I wanted to scream "the same as you, b*tch!"  &#128545;


----------



## horse17

buzzytoes said:


> Has Heather always been this annoying? Guess I've never paid much attention to her.


well, sort of ....looks like they picked her to be the queen bitc$ this season....


----------



## horse17

looks like Vicki hasnt changed much....I thought she would look better this season....in.that picture above she looks great...I like her better with face framing layers.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Good lord, Vicki should,have chosen a betters dress on WWHL.  poor Kristin Chenoweth looks like a tiny twig, sitting next to a massive tree, Vicki


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Good lord, Vicki should,have chosen a betters dress on WWHL.  poor Kristin Chenoweth looks like a tiny twig, sitting next to a massive tree, Vicki




Kristin is practically a minuscule person.  She's so thin she has gone from looking like she was 35 to about 60 in a few short years.

I thought Vicki's face looked better than hers on WWHL.


----------



## zaara10

I'm tired of seeing Drunk & Drunker (Tamra & Vicki). I was hoping they were cut along w/ the other women. 
The new blonde lady seems uber boring (& a little medicated!). 
The best thing in this episode was Heather's Chanel belt. Loved it!


----------



## sgj99

fashiongirl26 said:


> As a native Oklahoman I was so insulted by Vicki's ignorant and stupid comments about my state.  When she said she didn't know what kind of food people from Oklahoma ate, I wanted to scream "the same as you, b*tch!"  &#128545;



it was insulting.  i've never met anyone from Oklahoma that wasn't a very nice person.


----------



## sgj99

i kind of liked this episode for the simple reason there was no fighting.  it was nice to see Vicki, Tamra and Heather having a good time (the surfing was hysterical).


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> :weird:..........new girl seems a wee bit uptight...



yes, she's got some pretty strange ideas.  and she just nags and fusses at her husband.  definitely uptight.


----------



## lulilu

I went to bed halfway through.  Borrrring.  And the new house is so over the top as to be - who cares.


----------



## Sassys

I normally don't watch OC, but watched this last night while in bed. 

Why in the hell does it take 2yrs to build a house, I've seen skyscrapers in NYC go up faster than that.

I see Vicki is still annoying as hell.


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> i kind of liked this episode for the simple reason there was no fighting.  It was nice to see vicki, tamra and heather having a good time (the surfing was hysterical).




+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I normally don't watch OC, but watched this last night while in bed.
> 
> Why in the hell does it take 2yrs to build a house, I've seen skyscrapers in NYC go up faster than that.
> 
> I see Vicki is still annoying as hell.



Some people like to take their time. Nothing wrong with it. I think my parents home took 2.5 and it paid off, it's simply beautiful.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> I normally don't watch OC, but watched this last night while in bed.
> 
> Why in the hell does it take 2yrs to build a house, I've seen skyscrapers in NYC go up faster than that.
> 
> I see Vicki is still annoying as hell.



It took about 1 yr to build our house. It wasn't supposed to take that long but you run into problems like bad weather, worker issues & homeowner indecisiveness! 
I think heather was exaggerating when she said their rental house could have fit into the garage of their old house. She's pretentious like that. 
I don't understand why they keep Vicki on this show. I can't stand her "grandma gone wild" act anymore.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Some people like to take their time. Nothing wrong with it. I think my parents home took 2.5 and it paid off, it's simply beautiful.



i just don't have the patience. i'm getting older, i could be dead in that span of time.

i think i could deal with 1 year.

if they sold their house for 16m how much do you think they are spending on the new one?? i have no idea what that kind of construction costs.

didn't terry talk about how he could scale back and spend more time with the family (at the end of last season) i don't see how building a palatial new home would allow that.


----------



## sgj99

this episode had the feeling that the series had in the beginning - people were happy and having fun.  even the ribbing and joking between V, T and H in Hawaii seemed to be all in good fun.  it's going to go downhill but i enjoyed no screaming and crying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> i just don't have the patience. i'm getting older, i could be dead in that span of time.
> 
> i think i could deal with 1 year.
> 
> if they sold their house for 16m how much do you think they are spending on the new one?? i have no idea what that kind of construction costs.
> 
> didn't terry talk about how he could scale back and spend more time with the family (at the end of last season) i don't see how building a palatial new home would allow that.



I admit, it's not even my home and I was growing tired of the building process   but they worked many years, retired and wanted to take their time to build their dream home.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> *i just don't have the patience. i'm getting older, i could be dead in that span of time.
> 
> i think i could deal with 1 year.*
> 
> if they sold their house for 16m how much do you think they are spending on the new one?? i have no idea what that kind of construction costs.
> 
> didn't terry talk about how he could scale back and spend more time with the family (at the end of last season) i don't see how building a palatial new home would allow that.



This! 2yrs is crazy talk. Our new office building that has 66 floors went up faster than 2yrs.


----------



## pursegrl12

2 years I think included design, documentation, permitting and construction...add in weather delays, change orders, etc and 2 years insn't far off for a 20,000 sf custom home.


----------



## Nishi621

Who got cut from the show? I am barely keeping up with it other than this thread


----------



## nastasja

Nishi621 said:


> Who got cut from the show? I am barely keeping up with it other than this thread




Gretchen, Alexis and Lydia.


----------



## Sassys

killerlife said:


> Gretchen, Alexis and Lydia.



Was Alexis the one that said Costa Rica was in Mexico?


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> Was Alexis the one that said Costa Rica was in Mexico?




Yes.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I admit, it's not even my home and I was growing tired of the building process   but they worked many years, retired and wanted to take their time to build their dream home.




2 years would drive me crazy!!!  that really scares me because we plan to build our own dream home out further in the country and i have no patience!




killerlife said:


> Gretchen, Alexis and Lydia.




alexis was my favorite!  i am still trying to decide if i want to watch it anymore if she is not on.


----------



## Nishi621

killerlife said:


> Gretchen, Alexis and Lydia.




Wow, that's a lot!! I'm kind of shocked about Gretchen


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> 2 years would drive me crazy!!!  that really scares me because we plan to build our own dream home out further in the country and i have no patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexis was my favorite!  i am still trying to decide if i want to watch it anymore if she is not on.




For all that they made fun of Alexis for, she had more class and respect for people than all the rest of them put together.


----------



## Jujuma

DC-Cutie said:


> Did you see Vicki sans makeup - Wowzers!!!  I'm gonna have to find a non-HD TV to watch this season on. I can't handle Vicki in super duper megapixels




My cable company enables my TV to have both the HD and the non HD channels available so I can flip back and forth, fun.


----------



## tory_c

They're probably making Heather act more pretentious than usual to start something. 

That new woman is a bit off her rocker. So I guess everything but alcohol is bad for humans since all of the clips in the preview are her drinking...


----------



## *schmoo*

I'm surprised Gretchen is out. She seemed to be part of the permanent cast. Did she choose to leave?


----------



## sgj99

*schmoo* said:


> I'm surprised Gretchen is out. She seemed to be part of the permanent cast. Did she choose to leave?


 
it is my understanding that Bravo choose not to renew Gretchen and Alexis' contracts and Lydia decided she did not want to return.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I haven't watched in a few years but I'm also surprised they decided not to bring Gretchen back.


----------



## Goldfox

Very nasty of Tamra to bash Gretchen to such extreme lenghts even though Gretchen is out of the game.. The first few minutes with Tamra I actually somewhat enjoyed, ergo, her grumpy face is even worse tv than I remembered.


----------



## Bentley1

Tamra looks awful facially, very haggard. It looks like she messed with her face even more, bad choice.


----------



## sunspray

Bentley1 said:


> Tamra looks awful facially, very haggard. It looks like she messed with her face even more, bad choice.



I am watching now and was just coming here to ask what the heck she had done! Her face is so pulled back tight in the eye area it makes my eyes water. Looks terrible.


----------



## Bentley1

sunspray said:


> I am watching now and was just coming here to ask what the heck she had done! Her face is so pulled back tight in the eye area it makes my eyes water. Looks terrible.



Exactly! Looks so pulled, tight and harsh. Guess she got a facelift like her mom?


----------



## sgj99

californiaCRUSH said:


> I haven't watched in a few years but I'm also surprised they decided not to bring Gretchen back.


 
my guess is that her storyline, i.e., Slade doesn't have a job, Gretchen wants a baby, Slade has too much debt, everyone hates Slade except for Gretchen ... got old.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> my guess is that her storyline, i.e., Slade doesn't have a job, Gretchen wants a baby, Slade has too much debt, everyone hates Slade except for Gretchen ... got old.



True. And Alexis's storyline of everyone bullies her, Jim's starting a new business & Alexis needs permission to try a new hobby (designing, hosting, acting...) got old too.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> True. And Alexis's storyline of everyone bullies her, Jim's starting a new business & Alexis needs permission to try a new hobby (designing, hosting, acting...) got old too.


 
true.


----------



## swags

Simon wants full custody of the kids. 




http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20807423,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## rockhollow

Well it's another season and it looks like it starts off quiet, and then the screaming and cat fights starts.


I see that Heather is going to continue in her pretentious ways. All that moaning about having to live in that tiny little house until her mansion in the sky is built. The size of the new house is staggering.
And she seems to be getting on the nerves of the crazy blonds already.


I did like the trip to Hawaii. Even though Vicki and Tamara are crazy, they do know how to have a fun time - I will give them that. The learning to surf looked fun.


I don't know about the new lady - she looks like she's got lots of weird hang-ups and will bring the drama. I sure didn't like the way she treated her husband - I can see trouble there.


Looking forward to next week when we'll meet the next new housewife.


And don't shoot me, but I kind-of miss Gretchen!


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Well it's another season and it looks like it starts off quiet, and then the screaming and cat fights starts.
> 
> 
> I see that Heather is going to continue in her pretentious ways. All that moaning about having to live in that tiny little house until her mansion in the sky is built. The size of the new house is staggering.
> And she seems to be getting on the nerves of the crazy blonds already.
> 
> 
> I did like the trip to Hawaii. Even though Vicki and Tamara are crazy, they do know how to have a fun time - I will give them that. The learning to surf looked fun.
> 
> 
> I don't know about the new lady - she looks like she's got lots of weird hang-ups and will bring the drama. I sure didn't like the way she treated her husband - I can see trouble there.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to next week when we'll meet the next new housewife.
> 
> 
> And don't shoot me, but I kind-of miss Gretchen!



Don't like the blonde.  Why can't the man eat a chip?  Especially when he pays for her to see that "doctor" three times a week?  She is crazy but not in an amusing way.


----------



## tomz_grl

lulilu said:


> Don't like the blonde. Why can't the man eat a chip? Especially when he pays for her to see that "doctor" three times a week? She is crazy but not in an amusing way.


 
Agreed! The blonde and her holistic self was exhausting...



rockhollow said:


> I see that Heather is going to continue in her pretentious ways. All that moaning about having to live in that tiny little house until her mansion in the sky is built. The size of the new house is staggering.
> And she seems to be getting on the nerves of the crazy blonds already.


 
I took that as she liked having the smaller house because there was more interaction between the family but it was the hubs who didn't like it because it was more interaction with the family. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Bentley1

The new blonde seems boring AND crazy.  I foresee a lot of eye-rolling on my part and fast forwarding through her scenes. 

I guess there are slim pickings on actual wealthy housewives that want to be a part of this crazy show.


----------



## bnjj

tomz_grl said:


> Agreed! The blonde and her holistic self was exhausting...
> 
> 
> 
> I took that as she liked having the smaller house because there was more interaction between the family but it was the hubs who didn't like it because it was more interaction with the family. I may be wrong though.


 
That's exactly what I heard her say - she doesn't mind it but it's not enough space for Terry to unwind after a long day at the office as he can't get away from everyone.

Vicki is so damn "Me, me, me.  It's all about me."  Go to Oklahoma then if it's so damn important to you but stop guilt tripping your daughter who does not have a choice in the matter.  Though I'm sure Brianna much prefers that Vicki stay firmly planted in CA.

Many cat fights to come this season.


----------



## MKB0925

Vicki's skin looks really rough and def worse with all her caked on makeup


----------



## horse17

I wonder why the kids arent living with Tamara?


----------



## MKB0925

horse17 said:


> I wonder why the kids arent living with Tamara?



I took het statement as if her and Simon 50/50 custody.


----------



## beantownSugar

Shannon will be divorced.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Awkward..


----------



## zaara10

MKB0925 said:


> Vicki's skin looks really rough and def worse with all her caked on makeup



This cast has always been pretty hard on the eyes. Tamra w/o makeup? Scary. Well she's scary w/ makeup too. Lol


----------



## horse17

I cant believe Vicki is still in love with Brooks....


----------



## sgj99

beantownSugar said:


> Shannon will be divorced.





DC-Cutie said:


> Awkward..



wow ... the tension between those two jumps off the screen.  and that's not to be blamed on "editing."  she just can't let anything go and is really on his *** about everything!


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I cant believe Vicki is still in love with Brooks....



I was shocked when she said 'brooks never a used me'.  Maybe not physically, but he's effed with her head and stole money from her. 

And she had nerve to talk to Tamra about being in  a bad relationship with Simon.


----------



## swags

I can see them getting ready to gang up on Heather for being her uppity self.  She was like that all along but it didn't seem to bother Tamra when she had Gretchen and Alexis to feud with. Now suddenly fancy pants is going to be a problem.


----------



## swags

I always thought it best for Vicki not to put her son on camera. I wasn't sure if he was a true d#ckhead or if he was too awkward to handle himself but he's definitely old enough now to act better.


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> wow ... the tension between those two jumps off the screen.  and that's not to be blamed on "editing."  she just can't let anything go and is really on his *** about everything!



Her husband is super awkward though...


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I always thought it best for Vicki not to put her son on camera. I wasn't sure if he was a true d#ckhead or if he was too awkward to handle himself but he's definitely old enough now to act better.


 
yes!  he's a grown man with a lousy attitude.  he was so rude and disrespectful to his mother.  granted, it would be hard to have Vicki for a mom but he should stay away from the cameras if he can't even fake being nice.


----------



## zaara10

needloub said:


> Her husband is super awkward though...



I don't think he's awkward. He seems like he has a low key personality. I think she's really rude to him. He seemed like he was playfully teasing about the Aries-Sagittarius thing & instead of going w/ it, she turned it awkward in front of everyone.
Terry calling his baby girl a b1tch is not ok!!! I'm surprised no one called him out on it. My dd is often feisty & stubborn just like their dd so I get it, but calling your kid a b is crossing the line.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> I don't think he's awkward. He seems like he has a low key personality. I think she's really rude to him. He seemed like he was playfully teasing about the Aries-Sagittarius thing & instead of going w/ it, she turned it awkward in front of everyone.
> Terry calling his baby girl a b1tch is not ok!!! I'm surprised no one called him out on it. My dd is often feisty & stubborn just like their dd so I get it, but calling your kid a b is crossing the line.


 
i agree with both points: 

Shannon and David are too mis-matched, he's too laid-back for her and she's way too high-strung and controlling for him.

and i was indeed shocked that Terry called his five year old daughter a b*tch, thinking it was funny. how is she going to feel seeing that years from now. i would have my feelings crushed if i thought my father, even joking, had ever said that about me.


----------



## kcf68

zaara10 said:


> I don't think he's awkward. He seems like he has a low key personality. I think she's really rude to him. He seemed like he was playfully teasing about the Aries-Sagittarius thing & instead of going w/ it, she turned it awkward in front of everyone.
> Terry calling his baby girl a b1tch is not ok!!! I'm surprised no one called him out on it. My dd is often feisty & stubborn just like their dd so I get it, but calling your kid a b is crossing the line.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> *I don't think he's awkward. He seems like he has a low key personality*. I think she's really rude to him. He seemed like he was playfully teasing about the Aries-Sagittarius thing & instead of going w/ it, she turned it awkward in front of everyone.
> Terry calling his baby girl a b1tch is not ok!!! I'm surprised no one called him out on it. My dd is often feisty & stubborn just like their dd so I get it, but calling your kid a b is crossing the line.



We'll agree to disagree...his affect is a little off to me...

To be fair, she is awkward as well...maybe awkward and awkward are not a good mix lol!


----------



## horse17

Shannon and David def. have issues between them...it strikes me funny how a woman with so much help and free time at her disposal, complains that she is doing too much....are you fin kidding me??.....IMO, ..woman like that are nuts...


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> This cast has always been pretty hard on the eyes. Tamra w/o makeup? Scary. Well she's scary w/ makeup too. Lol



i think tamra looks good without makeup, i don't think her heavy eye makeup does her any favors...it ages her.


----------



## bnjj

I am sure many of us here are not beauty queens with or without makeup as well.

I used to like Heather but her opinions - or rather, the way she expresses them - are starting to annoy me.  Terry calling his daughter a B was shocking to me.

So far, aside from the way she treats her hubby, I like Shannon.  Haven't seen enough of her yet for her to be grating on my nerves like Vicki.  This may very well change.  The preview shows their marriage imploding so I have to wonder why they would have chosen this time in their lives to be on a show like this.  I will never understand why people choose to air their dirty laundry.

Based on the commercials I am pretty sure I will instantly dislike the new housewife we haven't 'met' yet.

 Is Vicki's son proud to be showing the world what an a**hole he is?  Yes, Vicki was (is?) an overbearing, extremely hard to take mother.  That still is no excuse to be so blatantly rude simply for rude sake.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Don't know how low key David (Shannon's dh) really is. Apparently he has shady past and   was investigated for battery and abuse.....Hard to watch them together. Shannon is a big walking contradiction as well. ​


----------



## bnjj

At least Shannon recognizes that she is a contradiction.  Unlike another OC housewife that can't understand why anyone would say she's a hypocrite.


----------



## tory_c

horse17 said:


> Shannon and David def. have issues between them...it strikes me funny how a woman with so much help and free time at her disposal, complains that she is doing too much....are you fin kidding me??.....IMO, ..woman like that are nuts...



It cracked me up when Shannon was saying she likes to cook when they're having that many people over but then she wants him to cook the food.


----------



## Swanky

*Revealed: Tamra Barney's ex-husband 'was arrested for domestic violence' after leaving her 'with black eyes and busted lip' in 1997*

 
Tamra and Simon Barney are currently embroiled in a custody battle that just gets bitterer by the day.

And now a report has emerged claiming that the former couples past has had even more tribulations than people previously knew.

The blog All Things Real Housewives alleges that Simon was arrested for domestic violence against the Real Housewives Of Orange County star back in 1997.








       Shock revelation: It has been claimed that Tamra Barney's ex-husband Simon was arrested for domestic violence against her in 1997. The pair are pictured in 2009

*She was hit so hard that she had black eyes and a busted lip, a source claimed to the website.* 

However the insider added: Tamra refused to press charges on Simon. Simon was arrested a few years ago for domestic violence as well.
It was widely documented in 2010 that Simon was arrested for domestic violence against Tamra but ones again the charges were dropped.

It comes after her son Ryan Vieth from her first marriage wrote on his Facebook page last week: I am not going to sit here in silence any longer. I will NOT allow this piece of s*** Simon Barney to do this to my Mother.





  Mugshot: Simon was arrested in 2010 for domestic violence against Tamra but the charges were dropped.






Bitter battle: The Real Housewives Of Orange County star, seen here earlier this month, is fighting Simon for custody of their three children  


I lived with this man growing up, I witnessed first hand what a controlling b****** he is. Its his way or no way! I watched him verbally beat her down many times. He caused so many problems between me and my Mom and now he is doing it with my sister Sidney.

He verbally abused both of us their entire relationship. Thats why I moved out at 18. Bottom line, He cant stand to see my Mom happy with Eddie.

What he is doing to my brother and sisters is wrong. He doesnt want his kids full time, he just wants to hurt my Mom. He knew exactly what he was doing when he filed those papers. He knew it would become public and destroy our mother. 








At loggerheads: Tamra is pictured with her new husband Eddie Judge and her children with Simon, (L-R) 13-year-old Spencer, 15-year-old Sidney and Sophia, eight 

A responsible father that cared about his kids would have brought his "evidence" in front of a judge and not to the press. I hope the judge throws him in jail where he belongs.

While it was not originally reported on, All Things Real Housewives claims that Vieths Facebook rant included the sentence: I was 11 years old the first time Simon beat my Mom up and was arrested.

Tamra and Simon are fighting for custody of their three children, Sophia, eight, 13-year-old Spencer and 15-year-old daughter Sidney. Sidney already lives full time with her father.






     Allegations: Simon has made accusations of Tamra's parenting which she addressed on Twitter recently 

Simon claims his ex, who he divorced in 2012, does not bathe Sophia as much as he thinks necessary, and on one occasion failed to seek medical care for Spencer after an incident in which he broke his thumb.

In addition, Simon claims in court documents seen by Radar, Tamra, 48, 'always' eats out so has no wholesome food at home for the children to eat.

'Respondent, especially, in recent times, has been very neglectful in her care for the children,' the Memorandum of Points and Authorities reads.

'This has resulted in the children not getting prompt medical care, nutritional meals, hygienic care, and deterioration in their school work and attendance.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2613647/Revealed-Tamra-Barneys-ex-husband-arrested-domestic-violence-leaving-black-eyes-busted-lip-1997.html#ixzz300AP1Ngb


----------



## swags

One thing Vicki said jumped out at me. If things look bad for the cameras imagine what its like behind closed doors. 


There were times I felt bad for Simon. Like having the lazy grown boy around and dealing with Tamra's drunk behavior but he did seem too controlling and like there could be a mean side to him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't condone domestic violence, however why the heck are we just now hearing about something that happened in freaking 1997??????

Tamara is trying to pull out all of her cards now I guess.


----------



## Swanky

I think because he's taking her to court.  I think her attorneys are having to play hardball back at him, she may not have released this, could be in court documents.


----------



## horse17

^ doesn't make sense if he abused her, then how could he get the kids 50% of the time?


----------



## Swanky

I don't know but it said he was arrested for it  If she didn't pursue it he was never convicted I guess.  A lot of wives don't press charges.


----------



## missyb

horse17 said:


> ^ doesn't make sense if he abused her, then how could he get the kids 50% of the time?




Because she never stuck with the charges they were dropped. If she had pressed charges and he was found guilty it would be a whole different story


----------



## horse17

I dont think Ive ever seen her kids....they are beautiful......


----------



## emcosmo1639

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't condone domestic violence, however *why the heck are we just now hearing about something that happened in freaking 1997??????*
> 
> Tamara is trying to pull out all of her cards now I guess.



I can't speak for her, but as someone who works with domestic violence victims regularly, most don't report or reveal it right away.  Some take years, or even decades before they reveal what they've been through.  I would NEVER judge a possible victim for not reporting the violence sooner as you never know their situation.  Many of these women are manipulated, threatened, coerced or worse.  Just because they don't plaster the abuse they're suffering everywhere doesn't mean it's not real--they might be trying to hide it, cover up for their guy, pretend everything is ok etc.  

That being said, you never know the truth and given they are in a custody battle you have to take things with a grain of salt.  Regardless, I hope everyone looks at the bigger picture before they jump to conclusions.


----------



## citrus

Simon sure is reaching......doesn't bath the daughter enough? They're all old enough to shower themselves or wear the consequences.

Wonder if he is making much of a living these days?  Child support maybe. Ah I'm feeling *****y, I used to not mind him earlier on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

emcosmo1639 said:


> I can't speak for her, but as someone who works with domestic violence victims regularly, most don't report or reveal it right away.  Some take years, or even decades before they reveal what they've been through.  I would NEVER judge a possible victim for not reporting the violence sooner as you never know their situation.  Many of these women are manipulated, threatened, coerced or worse.  Just because they don't plaster the abuse they're suffering everywhere doesn't mean it's not real--they might be trying to hide it, cover up for their guy, pretend everything is ok etc.
> 
> That being said, you never know the truth and given they are in a custody battle you have to take things with a grain of salt.  Regardless, I hope everyone looks at the bigger picture before they jump to conclusions.



It was reported and he was arrested, in 1997!


----------



## livethelake

*http://www.realitytea.com/2014/04/2...ow-dating-successful-attorney-john-pankauski/*

*Vicki Gunvalson Dumped Brooks Ayers; Now Dating Successful Attorney John Pankauski!*









So either *Vicki Gunvalson* has finally come to her senses and ditched *Brooks Ayers* or this is just another dysfunctional detour in their on-again/off-again relationship. Let's hope it's the former!        According to sources at Radar Online

, the *Real Housewives of Orange County*star has definitely dumped *Brooks* and is now seeing attorney (and non-grifter) *John Pankauski*. Can I get a "Woo Hoo!"  
*Vicki* met *John* during a trip to NYC  and the two hit it off immediately! Vicki met John when he was meeting  with her production company Woo Hoo in April and she had dinner with him  and brought him to a *Watch What Happens Live* taping,  an insider dishes. Wait  VICKI owns a production company now? Oh  lord. "There are sparks flying between them," the source adds.  
*CLICK THE CONTINUE READING BUTTON FOR MORE! * 

      The source reveals that although *John* is working on a "few business projects" with *Vicki*, he is definitely successful in his own right and has no interest in her money! 
      *John* comes from the New England area and he moved to Palm Beach about 15 years ago, a source explains. He built a multi-million dollar

 law firm which he owns  and has a winery in Napa Valley. Um  yes, he is the perfect match for *Vicki:* wine + money + work, work, work = true love!  
      And apparently that initial meeting took place when *JOHN* hired *Vicki's* production company  because of course, he has reality TV aspirations of his own! "John has asked Woo Hoo  to film the promo for his law firm  and a reel for a potential new TV  show, in which John would star and Vicki would be the Executive Producer  and Woo Hoo is pitching two television shows that Vicki owns. 
      However things then got personal. The  two have been spending time together and hitting it off. They were  recently spotted together at Montage Hotel in Beverly Hills, and at Kim  Vo salon (love her products!) where *Vicki* was getting her hair done for a Diamonds by Vicki photo shoot.  
      In fact, *John* is also going to be *Vicki's*  date when she travels to Phoenix, AZ next week for the Women's Expo.  Well, only time will tell what kind of man John is but he already sounds  a lot better than *Brooks*! Let's hope this time the two  have broken it off for good  maybe we should all send Vicki some  affirmations and greeting cards about it.  
      [Photo Credits: Facebook]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Woo hoo productions?  Ok Vickie


----------



## livethelake

DC-Cutie said:


> Woo hoo productions?  Ok Vickie




Funny, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still miss Donn. I really do. He was the only husband that seemed worth a damn and Michael and Brianna still have a relationship with him, so he can't be all that bad.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I still miss Donn. I really do. He was the only husband that seemed worth a damn and Michael and Brianna still have a relationship with him, so he can't be all that bad.


I agree....who really knows what happened,  but it seemed like Vicki was bored with Don......too bad..I liked him.....I wonder if she is regretting it.............a lot of times the grass is not always greener.

strange, because it seemed they renewed their vows not too long ago too


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I agree....who really knows what happened,  but it seemed like Vicki was bored with Don......too bad..I liked him.....I wonder if she is regretting it.............a lot of times the grass is not always greener.
> 
> strange, because it seemed they renewed their vows not too long ago too



I think the renewal was for show. She kept harping on how many carats his new ring was rather than their marriage. 

She also said the night of the renewal, they slept in bed with their backs to each other. So yeah...


----------



## Swanky

Her marriage to Donn was like a lot of other marriages IMO.  No more passion, no more love. . . . doesn't mean he's a bad guy, but a lot of marriages fail, people fall out of love.  Neither seem overly interested in the other.  If they weren't happy together, better to leave I think.  We all deserve happiness.


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her marriage to Donn was like a lot of other marriages IMO.  No more passion, no more love. . . . doesn't mean he's a bad guy, but a lot of marriages fail, people fall out of love.  Neither seem overly interested in the other.  If they weren't happy together, better to leave I think.  We all deserve happiness.



Totally agree!  She didn't seem happy with him, and there are times he wasn't so nice to her as well...


----------



## LemonDrop

OMG!  That photo of Vicki !!! She is photoshopped to the point that I need sunglasses ! It hurts my eyes looking at it!  Whoo Hoo Productions?  I cannot stand her whooping and screeching!  Whenever they go on a trip (the ziplining or the paddle boarding) I have to fast forward because I literally cannot stand her annoying desperate screaming attempt to look youthful and carefree!  Just stop!


----------



## sgj99

i don't think Heather is condescending to Vicki and Tamra.  she is just more refined than they are and they can't recognize it for what it is.  since she doesn't want to drink herself stupid, dance on cars and bars, or tries to let others speak instead of always being the one to speak about themselves, they see her as having a stick up her rear-end.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I still miss Donn. I really do. He was the only husband that seemed worth a damn and Michael and Brianna still have a relationship with him, so he can't be all that bad.



i'm sorta hoping they end up together, but i guess that ship has sailed.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> i don't think Heather is condescending to Vicki and Tamra.  she is just more refined than they are and they can't recognize it for what it is.  since she doesn't want to drink herself stupid, dance on cars and bars, or tries to let others speak instead of always being the one to speak about themselves, they see her as having a stick up her rear-end.


Agree.
The new woman' Shannon loathing her husband is very annoying.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i don't think Heather is condescending to Vicki and Tamra.  she is just more refined than they are and they can't recognize it for what it is.  since she doesn't want to drink herself stupid, dance on cars and bars, or tries to let others speak instead of always being the one to speak about themselves, they see her as having a stick up her rear-end.


agreed....she's always been that way...never bothered them before, but now Tamara has her buddy Vicki back, so she's more balls$ ...


----------



## horse17

Heather was wrong for speaking to Eddie....


----------



## sgj99

lucywife said:


> Agree.
> The new woman' Shannon loathing her husband is very annoying.



yes, she really doesn't like him much, it's quite obvious.



horse17 said:


> agreed....she's always been that way...never bothered them before, *but now Tamara has her buddy Vicki back, so she's more balls$ ...*



agreed!


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Heather was wrong for speaking to Eddie....



So wrong.


----------



## horse17

.........Im on the fence about Shannon....I cant figure her out....I think they are both a bit odd...


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> Heather was wrong for speaking to Eddie....



absolutely!  i think she was mad and hurt that Tamra had said the things in the kitchen about her and stooped to Tamra and Vicki's level by speaking out to Eddie.



horse17 said:


> .........Im on the fence about Shannon....I cant figure her out....I think they are both a bit odd...



i think they are both odd.  but she said in one of her interview segments that she nags him because she wants to feel loved and important???  well, that certainly doesn't make sense.


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> .........Im on the fence about Shannon....I cant figure her out....I think they are both a bit odd...




I agree.. I don't know what it is.  If she wasn't so health conscious I might say she is a slightly depressed alcoholic but not sure that's it.


----------



## horse17

.....


----------



## horse17

thats right...she also said that when her and her husband are "on", its better than ever.....but life gets in the way and they arent on the same page much....so now  she's  frustrated about it and is taking it out on him by nagging.....im sure he's no angel either....


who knows!.....


----------



## GaudyGirl

sgj99 said:


> i don't think Heather is condescending to Vicki and Tamra.  she is just more refined than they are and they can't recognize it for what it is.  since she doesn't want to drink herself stupid, dance on cars and bars, or tries to let others speak instead of always being the one to speak about themselves, they see her as having a stick up her rear-end.



Totally! When Vicky said that, I thought "Oh, Vicky! LOLOLOLOLOL! Heather doesn't think she is better than you because you have less money. She thinks she is better than you because you are a trashy, desperate, drunken hag."


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> Heather was wrong for speaking to Eddie....



if one of my friends did that.....i don't think i'd ever get over it.


----------



## starrynite_87

sgj99 said:


> i don't think Heather is condescending to Vicki and Tamra.  she is just more refined than they are and they can't recognize it for what it is.  since she doesn't want to drink herself stupid, dance on cars and bars, or tries to let others speak instead of always being the one to speak about themselves, they see her as having a stick up her rear-end.



Agreed...part of me also feels as if its insecurity on Tamra and Vicki's part


----------



## gottaluvmybags

starrynite_87 said:


> Agreed...part of me also feels as if its insecurity on Tamra and Vicki's part




I totally agree!  I think Heather is aware that she is on TV and would not embarrass herself like these nuts do.  I was telling my hubby just bc she doesn't stoop to their level doesn't mean she's stuck up.

I have gone thought that, I try to behave myself in a manner in which my kids wouldn't be humiliated by.... But there are people who think it's stuck up and boring; I guess that's their opinion.  I don't think Tamra and Vicki's behavior looks up, it's sad and desperate


----------



## nastasja

I didn't know Lydia was pregnant...


----------



## rockhollow

It was terrible of Heather to talk to Eddy. I agree that she was probably feeling upset after eavesdropping on Vicki and Tamra, and wanted to get back at them, but it crosses the girlfriend rule big time!
When you're venting to your friend, no running off and telling. And you never hear anything good by listening in.

Heather and the blonds are just so different, Viva la difference!
I hope they can get past this, and it's not the main storyline for the season.

Sad to see the tension between Bree and Vicki, they're both right and wrong. I was glad to see Vicki babysitting though, lots of love between Grandma and grandson.
We didn't see Ryan, i wonder if he's avoiding the camera?


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> i think they are both odd.  but she said in one of her interview segments that she nags him because she wants to feel loved and important???  *well, that certainly doesn't make sense*.



It's a bit juvenile, but it's classic behavior...trying to gain his/her attention.  Weird, but people do it all the time lol!


----------



## zippie

killerlife said:


> I didn't know Lydia was pregnant...
> 
> View attachment 2598268


 
Lydia's shoes are ugly, why do women wear shoes like that, they make her legs look stumpy.  Platform clunky shoes look bad on everyone, I just don't get it.


----------



## Florasun

GaudyGirl said:


> Totally! When Vicky said that, I thought "Oh, Vicky! LOLOLOLOLOL! Heather doesn't think she is better than you because you have less money. She thinks she is better than you because you are a trashy, desperate, drunken hag."



LOL! I do like the way Heather conducts herself most of the time. Regardless, I get the feeling she thinks she is above everybody, not just Vicky and Tamara, which is odd, since she reduced herself to their level by joining the freak show.


----------



## lucywife

Florasun said:


> LOL! I do like the way Heather conducts herself most of the time. Regardless, I get the feeling she thinks she is above everybody, not just Vicky and Tamara, which is odd, since *she reduced herself to their level by joining the freak show.*


 True, however



GaudyGirl said:


> Totally! When Vicky said that, I thought "Oh, Vicky! LOLOLOLOLOL! *Heather doesn't think she is better than you because you have less money. She thinks she is better than you because you are a trashy, desperate, drunken hag."*



I watched the episode even though I swore that I won't, the same old story continues, Vicky and Tamra screech and act like two fools they are, both of them are intimidated by Heather lol I think they'll try to go at her at some point, but only together.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

zippie said:


> Lydia's shoes are ugly, why do women wear shoes like that, they make her legs look stumpy. Platform clunky shoes look bad on everyone, I just don't get it.


 
I actually think her outfit is pretty cute!


----------



## bagshopr

killerlife said:


> I didn't know Lydia was pregnant...
> 
> View attachment 2598268


 Lydia was my favorite, and I am so happy for her.  Pray she gets her little girl!


----------



## Nishi621

rockhollow said:


> It was terrible of Heather to talk to Eddy. I agree that she was probably feeling upset after eavesdropping on Vicki and Tamra, and wanted to get back at them, but it crosses the girlfriend rule big time!
> When you're venting to your friend, no running off and telling. And you never hear anything good by listening in.
> 
> Heather and the blonds are just so different, Viva la difference!
> I hope they can get past this, and it's not the main storyline for the season.
> 
> Sad to see the tension between Bree and Vicki, they're both right and wrong. I was glad to see Vicki babysitting though, lots of love between Grandma and grandson.
> We didn't see Ryan, i wonder if he's avoiding the camera?



Brianna is getting on my nerves and neeeds to cut the crap out!!!

She's more than happy to take her mother's money, to have lived in her mothers house for a period of time and to have her mother watch her child all the time (wasn't she off on a trip to Vegas when Vicki had the little boy on last night's episode??). Yet, she also feels the right to go on and on and on about Brooks. We get it, you don't liek him, fine, so don't date him. Unless you see him beating your mother, you need to STFU and let her date who she wants!! I am sure Vicki would have preferred that her daughter didn't run off and elope with some guy she didn't even know who had already been divorced and was in the military, but, she's dealing.

Brianna needs to cut it the F out already

As for Heather, that was just wrong wrong wrong!!! A friend was confiding something in you, you don't go and run to her husband about it!! that is not what she wanted!! I have had friends tell me things and I have never went and told their husbands!! I am surprised Eddy was as calm as he was about it!!


----------



## rockhollow

Nishi621 said:


> Brianna is getting on my nerves and neeeds to cut the crap out!!!
> 
> She's more than happy to take her mother's money, to have lived in her mothers house for a period of time and to have her mother watch her child all the time (wasn't she off on a trip to Vegas when Vicki had the little boy on last night's episode??). Yet, she also feels the right to go on and on and on about Brooks. We get it, you don't liek him, fine, so don't date him. Unless you see him beating your mother, you need to STFU and let her date who she wants!! I am sure Vicki would have preferred that her daughter didn't run off and elope with some guy she didn't even know who had already been divorced and was in the military, but, she's dealing.
> 
> Brianna needs to cut it the F out already
> 
> As for Heather, that was just wrong wrong wrong!!! A friend was confiding something in you, you don't go and run to her husband about it!! that is not what she wanted!! I have had friends tell me things and I have never went and told their husbands!! I am surprised Eddy was as calm as he was about it!!




good points about Bree. Yes, Vicki even mentioned that she wasn't exactly pleased about not even knowing Ryan before the marriage, but that she just had to deal with it. I'm sure Vicki would have liked to say more, but knew it would get them nowhere to hash over something that's already happened. To me, neither Brooks or Ryan look like a good catch!


I was glad to read here that Vicki was dating some lawyer now, so hopefully Brooks is out of the picture anyways. I never liked him, he did seem like a opportunist. He lived a good life on Vicki's nickel. 
Let hope the new guy is better for Vicki.


----------



## Nishi621

rockhollow said:


> good points about Bree. Yes, Vicki even mentioned that she wasn't exactly pleased about not even knowing Ryan before the marriage, but that she just had to deal with it. I'm sure Vicki would have liked to say more, but knew it would get them nowhere to hash over something that's already happened. To me, neither Brooks or Ryan look like a good catch!
> 
> 
> I was glad to read here that Vicki was dating some lawyer now, so hopefully Brooks is out of the picture anyways. I never liked him, he did seem like a opportunist. He lived a good life on Vicki's nickel.
> Let hope the new guy is better for Vicki.




Also, I think seeing the new gal talk to her husband that way made Vicki realize how she did similar things to Donn and felt bad about it. I truly think she is sorry that her and Donn broke up


----------



## slang

Speaking of Brianna, I wonder how Ryan is doing? 
The last I read he was participating in a program for solders with PTS which CNN was filming for a documentary. I know they are expecting another baby boy so I hope it all works out for them and he gets the help he needs


----------



## zaara10

Nishi621 said:


> Brianna is getting on my nerves and neeeds to cut the crap out!!!
> 
> She's more than happy to take her mother's money, to have lived in her mothers house for a period of time and to have her mother watch her child all the time (wasn't she off on a trip to Vegas when Vicki had the little boy on last night's episode??). Yet, she also feels the right to go on and on and on about Brooks. We get it, you don't liek him, fine, so don't date him. Unless you see him beating your mother, you need to STFU and let her date who she wants!! I am sure Vicki would have preferred that her daughter didn't run off and elope with some guy she didn't even know who had already been divorced and was in the military, but, she's dealing.
> 
> Brianna needs to cut it the F out already
> 
> As for Heather, that was just wrong wrong wrong!!! A friend was confiding something in you, you don't go and run to her husband about it!! that is not what she wanted!! I have had friends tell me things and I have never went and told their husbands!! I am surprised Eddy was as calm as he was about it!!



She irritates me too. But to me it seems like she's just done discussing Brooks but Vicki keeps rehashing it. I think Brianna is over it & knows her mom will do what she wants w/ Brooks but it's Vicki who keeps pushing it & forcing the topic. I think it is her main storyline after all.


----------



## swags

Nishi621 said:


> Brianna is getting on my nerves and neeeds to cut the crap out!!!
> 
> She's more than happy to take her mother's money, to have lived in her mothers house for a period of time and to have her mother watch her child all the time (wasn't she off on a trip to Vegas when Vicki had the little boy on last night's episode??). Yet, she also feels the right to go on and on and on about Brooks. We get it, you don't liek him, fine, so don't date him. Unless you see him beating your mother, you need to STFU and let her date who she wants!! I am sure Vicki would have preferred that her daughter didn't run off and elope with some guy she didn't even know who had already been divorced and was in the military, but, she's dealing.
> 
> Brianna needs to cut it the F out already
> 
> As for Heather, that was just wrong wrong wrong!!! A friend was confiding something in you, you don't go and run to her husband about it!! that is not what she wanted!! I have had friends tell me things and I have never went and told their husbands!! I am surprised Eddy was as calm as he was about it!!




I always thought Vicki should not have shown her kids after season 1. They've always been rude brats to her. She put them thru school, lets them move back whenever they want, gives the boy a job and buys him ad space to sell insurance....etc
To top it off, Brianna husband seems like an abusive jerk himself. If what she says about Brooks is true than it seems like she chose a similar partner for herself!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michael is a jerk to Vicki, always has been. And he has this irritating smirk on his face all the time.


----------



## ShoreGrl

sarahloveslouis said:


> I actually think her outfit is pretty cute!




I agree! I think she looks adorable. The girl's a twig, I don't think anything could make her look stumpy!


----------



## Bentley1

Brianna needs to get off the show, TG she's moving to Oklahoma, hopefully we won't have to listen to her nagging and hypocritical remarks re being in an abusive relationship w a jerk. Vicki is simply dating brooks, Brianna is the one that went off and eloped with an abusive guy and had kids with him.  Both Vicki's kids need to hit the road and get off their mother's show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What's really happening with Vickie's face? Looks like it has acne scars.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> What's really happening with Vickie's face? Looks like it has acne scars.


 

vicki needs to see a derm or plastic surgeon.. maybe heather's hubby

she's a hot mess...


----------



## *schmoo*

lol. Vicki had plastic surgery last season


----------



## DC-Cutie

*schmoo* said:


> lol. Vicki had plastic surgery last season



Yeah. But her skin looks worse than seasons past


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Michael is a jerk to Vicki, always has been. And he has this irritating smirk on his face all the time.



He's really awkward too. But I don't blame him for not giving Vicki his address. I wouldn't want crazy randomly showing up at my door! But he's lucky his mom gave him a job. I hope he at least respects her as a boss.


----------



## Love4H

GaudyGirl said:


> Totally! When Vicky said that, I thought "Oh, Vicky! LOLOLOLOLOL! Heather doesn't think she is better than you because you have less money. She thinks she is better than you because you are a trashy, desperate, drunken hag."



Preaaaaaaaaaach!!!


----------



## Nishi621

Brianna is moving to Oklahoma? Is that because of hubby being in the military?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Nishi621 said:


> Brianna is moving to Oklahoma? Is that because of hubby being in the military?


----------



## zaara10

Nishi621 said:


> Brianna is moving to Oklahoma? Is that because of hubby being in the military?



And based on the things Vicki said about Oklahoma, she (V) won't be very welcome there!


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> And based on the things Vicki said about Oklahoma, she (V) won't be very welcome there!



I mean she really doesn't have room to talk, she vacations on lake Havasu as if it's the French Rivera. 

No shade to the folks that love Havasu


----------



## Nishi621

sarahloveslouis said:


>




Something tells me that Miss Brianna will not be happy in Oklahoma and so far away from Mommy and her wealth and this might be the destruction of the marriage. Also, does she even work as a nusre anymore or does she just pop out babies?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I hate seeing Vicky's kids in the show, I feel so bad for the way her kids treat her - but much like Jeana and that crazy lady who's kids were (under agar) drinking  the show  - she has done that to herself.  

I feel bad for anyone who works for Ryan... These type of people use rank to humiliate and mistreat their people, then they think the world operates like the military.  When I was in the army I saw that time and time again, some use their rank (married or not) to lure younger girls...


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Nishi621 said:


> Something tells me that Miss Brianna will not be happy in Oklahoma and so far away from Mommy and her wealth and this might be the destruction of the marriage. Also, does she even work as a nusre anymore or does she just pop out babies?



I *highly* doubt she's working now. I think she's now just a military wife popping out babies! 

Very sad (IMO) - I saw so much promise for Brianna in her younger years. Not to discredit women who are military wives, or SAHMs, but to me it is refreshing to see women empowered to make their own money, choose and thrive in a career...


----------



## Nishi621

sarahloveslouis said:


> I *highly* doubt she's working now. I think she's now just a military wife popping out babies!
> 
> Very sad (IMO) - I saw so much promise for Brianna in her younger years. Not to discredit women who are military wives, or SAHMs, but to me it is refreshing to see women empowered to make their own money, choose and thrive in a career...




I have nothing against being a SAHM or a military wife. It just seems like such a quick about face for her. She went from wanting to be independent and going to school to getting married right away, pregnant immediately and then, BAM, pregnant again!! And she used to say that her mom leaned on men too much


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Nishi621 said:


> I have nothing against being a SAHM or a military wife. It just seems like such a quick about face for her. She went from wanting to be independent and going to school to getting married right away, pregnant immediately and then, BAM, pregnant again!! And she used to say that her mom leaned on men too much



I totally agree! She doesn't seem very happy or fulfilled now... not a good sign IMO! 

I think her hubby is BAD news, I've thought that from the get-go. And after that party where he yelled at Lydia's mom and then very clearly LIED about it, two red flags back-to-back.


----------



## sgj99

sarahloveslouis said:


> I totally agree! She doesn't seem very happy or fulfilled now... not a good sign IMO!
> 
> I think her hubby is BAD news, I've thought that from the get-go. And *after that party where he yelled at Lydia's mom and then very clearly LIED about it, two red flags back-to-back.*


 
yes, i'm no fan of his either.  i liked it in the beginning when he stood up to Vicki since very few people do but as time went on you could see how controlling he is.  i really started to see some red flags when he spoke about the rules he laid down while living in Vicki's house, how he was the man of the house, and that's how it was.  all i could think of was:  "no, you are a guest in your mother-in-laws home and you should act like a guest."  but when he went off on Lydia's flower-child mother, well ... that just cemented it for me:  he's  a big jerk!


----------



## zaara10

sarahloveslouis said:


> I totally agree! She doesn't seem very happy or fulfilled now... not a good sign IMO!
> 
> I think her hubby is BAD news, I've thought that from the get-go. And after that party where he yelled at Lydia's mom and then very clearly LIED about it, two red flags back-to-back.



I still don't like how Brianna brushed that whole incident off. Ryan was clearly such an a$$hole toward Lydia's mother. His behavior was so disgusting. I still remember he threatened to hit her! Who's abusive now? 
As concerned as Brianna is about her mom being in a relationship w/ Brooks, Vicki has a right to express her concerns about Ryan too, but she never gets to. Based on his behavior, as a mother I'd be very concerned about my pregnant daughter moving away w/ her 1 yr old & this guy! I just hope Brianna doesn't shut Vicki out, but I think it might happen.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> yes, i'm no fan of his either.  i liked it in the beginning when he stood up to Vicki since very few people do but as time went on you could see how controlling he is.  i really started to see some red flags when he spoke about the rules he laid down while living in Vicki's house, how he was the man of the house, and that's how it was.  all i could think of was:  "no, you are a guest in your mother-in-laws home and you should act like a guest."  but when he went off on Lydia's flower-child mother, well ... that just cemented it for me:  he's  a big jerk!





Yes, to everything you said. It couldn't have been easy to have Vicki as a MIL - but -  It seemed like Vicki was almost afraid of him when they were living in HER house - or at least afraid of the backlash that Bree would get from him.
He was coming off as one controlling jerk!


I can't see Bree being happy moving so far away from California and her mom. I bet Vicki is very generous with her financial support of Bree and the grandson, and wonder if that will continue when Bree is so far away. And even though there is some problems between Vicki and Bree, I think that they see each other lots and that won't happen when Bree moves.
Alone with a baby and another on the way in a new town is going to be hard. And Ryan doesn't strike me as warm supportive husband.


----------



## DC-Cutie

You know what's interesting, brooks and Ryan are one in the same, much like Vicki and Brianna. They dynamics of their relationship are very similar. 

I liked Brianna when she was in nursing school, looking forward to doing her thing. Now she looks like a very typical military wife with a husband that has a set of issue I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## Nishi621

sarahloveslouis said:


> I totally agree! She doesn't seem very happy or fulfilled now... not a good sign IMO!
> 
> I think her hubby is BAD news, I've thought that from the get-go. And after that party where he yelled at Lydia's mom and then very clearly LIED about it, two red flags back-to-back.



Oh, I almost forgot about that. That was behind vile and tacky~!!!!


----------



## TC1

It seems to me like Ryan is turning Brianna's mentality to "us against the world"...and that if they move, they'll be away from all the drama. Well, Brianna obviously likes the tug of war between her mom and Ryan over her loyalty..because she's on the show and gets a paycheck from Bravo!.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> You know what's interesting, brooks and Ryan are one in the same, much like Vicki and Brianna. They dynamics of their relationship are very similar.
> 
> I liked Brianna when she was in nursing school, looking forward to doing her thing. Now she looks like a very typical military wife with a husband that has a set of issue I wouldn't wish on anyone.





Yes, Bree seemed like she had it all together, was going to escape the craziness of Vicki, and have a life.
But no, so it makes me wonder if she really wanted that. She sure didn't work at nursing long, and then seemed to marry so quickly and start having children, following in Vicki's footsteps.
She seems so independent, but how can that be now that she's with Ryan. I'm sure he doesn't allow her any independence. Just a good little wife, staying home having babies, moving around after her husband.


----------



## luvumore

zippie said:


> Lydia's shoes are ugly, why do women wear shoes like that, they make her legs look stumpy.  Platform clunky shoes look bad on everyone, I just don't get it.




I have to agree! I'm 6ft tall and still won't wear shoes like that! On shorter people they make legs look stumpy, like u said ,but on taller people with slim legs it makes you're feet look huge and awkward.


----------



## horse17

.............:Shannon and David........


----------



## horse17

so far..........I like the new girl.......


----------



## fashiongirl26

Wow!  Eddie is a giant a**hole!  &#128545;


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> so far..........I like the new girl.......


 me too. Her little boys are the cutest kids ever.


----------



## horse17

^...I thought the same thing!....they are cuties.....


----------



## swags

Shannon is so needy and a total buzzkill. She couldn't stop complaining that he never spends time with her while he was spending time with her.  

Tamra, just pretend you know what Heather is talking about instead of calling attention to her uppity-ness. She was fine to gang up on Alexis with a season ago, now this season she is a problem.
I liked the new girl so far.


----------



## swags

I don't think Tamra should have a baby because she shares custody of her children with Simon.  Add that to the fact that Eddie doesn't seem the least bit interested in having children......


----------



## bnjj

I can't fault Brianna for getting married and having a baby.  She had a major medical scare and that changed her outlook on things. If she decided that life is too precious and being a mom was a priority for her at this stage in her life, then who am I to judge?

I also think that moving away from Vicki's controlling ways will be a welcome breath of fresh air for her.  Yes, having two small kids at home with your husband overseas is certainly not ideal.  But Brianna strikes me as a strong person and I think she'll be just fine Oklahoma.


----------



## harleyNemma

Give the new girl time. (but I do like her)

Tamara & Eddie = trouble in paradise. No ring, Eddie? Baby talk when you know he is a "no", Tamara?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bnjj said:


> I can't fault Brianna for getting married and having a baby.  She had a major medical scare and that changed her outlook on things. If she decided that life is too precious and being a mom was a priority for her at this stage in her life, then who am I to judge?
> 
> I also think that moving away from Vicki's controlling ways will be a welcome breath of fresh air for her.  Yes, having two small kids at home with your husband overseas is certainly not ideal.  But Brianna strikes me as a strong person and I think she'll be just fine Oklahoma.



Ryan is just as controlling and nowhere near a breath of fresh air


----------



## DC-Cutie

You can really tell this season is a bore, because this thread is usually pages long during the previous seasons.


----------



## sgj99

4 (or 5) episodes into this season and Shannon is blaming "editing" on making her marriage look bad, according to some of the gossip sites (RealityTV).  no Shannon, your marriage looks bad because you constantly nag, whine and pick at everything your husband does.


----------



## tomz_grl

sgj99 said:


> no Shannon, your marriage looks bad because you constantly nag, whine and pick at everything your husband does.


 
But that's how she gets her husband to show her love. I thought that was normal behavior? :giggles:


----------



## leoparda

Wow Shannon can't just enjoy the moment! With her husband


----------



## horse17

I cant figure out Eddie...didn't Tamara discuss having kids before the ring?.......I mean she seemed shocked at his reaction...he seems passive aggressive...


----------



## nastasja

horse17 said:


> I cant figure out Eddie...didn't Tamara discuss having kids before the ring?.......I mean she seemed shocked at his reaction...he seems passive aggressive...




I'm confused too. I thought a couple seasons ago when they went on that trip to Italy, he was the one saying he might want a kid and she was the one who was saying she's too old to start over. Or maybe I'm remembering wrong?


----------



## horse17

killerlife said:


> I'm confused too. I thought a couple seasons ago when they went on that trip to Italy, he was the one saying he might want a kid and she was the one who was saying she's too old to start over. Or maybe I'm remembering wrong?


yes!..I thought so too..sort of seems like he's sick of her now that he has her...


----------



## limom

Well Tamra is 47 years old so I think it is just a story line.


----------



## BrandSnob

swags said:


> I don't think Tamra should have a baby because she shares custody of her children with Simon.  Add that to the fact that Eddie doesn't seem the least bit interested in having children......



Exactly, it seems like she wants a baby for the wrong reasons. She thinks it will bring her and Eddie closer. She literally sounds like teenage girl tryna get pregnant to keep her bf. If she needs a child to make her and her husband closer then clearly they have other problems going on


----------



## bnjj

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan is just as controlling and nowhere near a breath of fresh air



Clearly, Brianna does not agree and it's her life.  And, what one puts up with from their spouse can be drastically different from what one puts up with from their over-bearing mother.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Well Tamra is 47 years old so I think it is just a story line.



Yeah like Luann and Jacque


----------



## nycmom

limom said:


> Well Tamra is 47 years old so I think it is just a story line.





DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah like Luann and Jacque



agree x 2


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan is just as controlling and nowhere near a breath of fresh air



...and you forgot, slightly scary when he gets upset...


----------



## Tropigal3

bnjj said:


> I can't fault Brianna for getting married and having a baby.  She had a major medical scare and that changed her outlook on things. If she decided that life is too precious and being a mom was a priority for her at this stage in her life, then who am I to judge?
> 
> I also think that moving away from Vicki's controlling ways will be a welcome breath of fresh air for her.  Yes, having two small kids at home with your husband overseas is certainly not ideal.  But Brianna strikes me as a strong person and I think she'll be just fine Oklahoma.



True, it may be the reason.  But Ryan really should have had enough respect to at least ask for Vicki's blessing.  Instead, he totally gloated when Brianna initially hold her mom that they got married in LV.  Shameful and disrespectful.  Ugh!


----------



## zaara10

So Tamra has a problem w/ the ugly sweater party bc she doesn't like ugly things? Umm ok. I have so much to say but it'll just be mean...
I like the new new girl... For now


----------



## xoxo1858

I can't stand seeing Brooks. He definetly knows all the right things to say to Vikki to make her believe he is the one for her. Her saying he is "sexy" made me sick.


----------



## PrincessCypress

xoxo1858 said:


> i can't stand seeing brooks. He definetly knows all the right things to say to vikki to make her believe he is the one for her. Her saying he is "sexy" made me sick.


+1!!!


----------



## Jbb924

xoxo1858 said:


> I can't stand seeing Brooks. He definetly knows all the right things to say to Vikki to make her believe he is the one for her. Her saying he is "sexy" made me sick.



Ugh me too! I have to fast forward their scenes. So awful.


----------



## PrincessCypress

.


----------



## Love4H

Love the new girl! 
Hate Shannon!


----------



## AEGIS

Did you guys discuss that Lynne's daughters are now allegedly porn stars?

http://thedirty.com/2014/05/the-real-pornstars-of-orange-county-alexa-curtin-is-jayden-taylors/


----------



## AEGIS

zaara10 said:


> I don't think he's awkward. He seems like he has a low key personality. I think she's really rude to him. He seemed like he was playfully teasing about the Aries-Sagittarius thing & instead of going w/ it, she turned it awkward in front of everyone.
> Terry calling his baby girl a b1tch is not ok!!! I'm surprised no one called him out on it. My dd is often feisty & stubborn just like their dd so I get it, but calling your kid a b is crossing the line.



omg he was talking about his kid?! i legit thought he was talking about a cat or something.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Did you guys discuss that Lynne's daughters are now allegedly porn stars?
> 
> http://thedirty.com/2014/05/the-real-pornstars-of-orange-county-alexa-curtin-is-jayden-taylors/



Both of them?


----------



## AECornell

It looks like just the younger one is doing porn. I read the comments section and the older one is a suicide girl. That's not porn, it's more like naked pinups. I could be wrong, but I don't think they do sex tape stuff. Although it has been a while since I knew anything about the whole suicide girls thing, so they may have upped their game.


----------



## ShoreGrl

AEGIS said:


> Did you guys discuss that Lynne's daughters are now allegedly porn stars?
> 
> http://thedirty.com/2014/05/the-real-pornstars-of-orange-county-alexa-curtin-is-jayden-taylors/



The last I saw of them they were half naked, drugged up and going to raves. Sad to see that they haven't changed.

Ugh.Lynn's parenting disgusted me on the show. She totally failed her kids.


----------



## ShoreGrl

What is a suicide girl? I googled but I'm not getting a clear answer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoreGrl said:


> What is a suicide girl? I googled but I'm not getting a clear answer.



Looks like tattoos, piercing and pinups. I don't get it


----------



## GoGlam

AEGIS said:


> Did you guys discuss that Lynne's daughters are now allegedly porn stars?
> 
> 
> 
> http://thedirty.com/2014/05/the-real-pornstars-of-orange-county-alexa-curtin-is-jayden-taylors/




They acted as if they were troubled and that was years ago.  I think they're very misguided girls that were trying too hard to act sexy and please older boyfriends at a young age.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, poor Orange County - not much action on their thread - that's not a good sign for them.


That Shannon is some crazy. All she does is complain that he husband pays her no attention, then when they go away together, all she could do was continue to complain. Even when she wasn't complaining, it looked like she was biting her tongue not to. They looked so awkward spending time together. Not a good sign for a lasting marriage.


I don't like the Tamra having a baby stuff. Good lord woman, you're too old to have another baby - and Eddie just isn't into it.


The whole 'ugly sweater' party seemed forced and awkward. When Tamra and Eddie arrived, Tamra seemed to keep starring at the camera, not the people she was talking to.
And Heather also seemed to be looking at the camera, not the people. Bad acting?


Is the new girl going to hook up with Heather? Brunettes against the blonds? 


Brooks was still totally yuck! I can't for the life on me see how Vicki can say he's sexy.


----------



## lulilu

Is anyone else sick of seeing Eddie eat, chew, and talk while he eats.  Ugh.  Can't he stop eating for a few seconds?


----------



## MLM

AEGIS said:


> Did you guys discuss that Lynne's daughters are now allegedly porn stars?
> 
> http://thedirty.com/2014/05/the-real-pornstars-of-orange-county-alexa-curtin-is-jayden-taylors/



That is really sad. They were cute girls and I thought they would grow out of their bad behavior. However, they obviously had no parental guidance or anyone to teach them proper values. I remember the episode when they went into Intermix w/ their mom and spent a ton of money. everything they had was designer. I was shocked to find the family did not own their own home and was completely shocked to learn that they were broke.


----------



## MLM

lulilu said:


> Is anyone else sick of seeing Eddie eat, chew, and talk while he eats.  Ugh.  Can't he stop eating for a few seconds?



He is gross. He reminds me of a caveman and always has a stupid look on his face. They are a weird couple. I don't think that marriage is going to last.


----------



## MLM

rockhollow said:


> Yes, poor Orange County - not much action on their thread - that's not a good sign for them.
> 
> 
> That Shannon is some crazy. All she does is complain that he husband pays her no attention, then when they go away together, all she could do was continue to complain. Even when she wasn't complaining, it looked like she was biting her tongue not to. They looked so awkward spending time together. Not a good sign for a lasting marriage.
> 
> 
> I don't like the Tamra having a baby stuff. Good lord woman, you're too old to have another baby - and Eddie just isn't into it.
> 
> 
> The whole 'ugly sweater' party seemed forced and awkward. When Tamra and Eddie arrived, Tamra seemed to keep starring at the camera, not the people she was talking to.
> And Heather also seemed to be looking at the camera, not the people. Bad acting?
> 
> 
> Is the new girl going to hook up with Heather? Brunettes against the blonds?
> 
> 
> Brooks was still totally yuck! I can't for the life on me see how Vicki can say he's sexy.



Shannon and her husband are so awkward together. It was really weird. I was so embarrassed for her with respect to how she acted during the time when they were at the St. Regis. When she down that bottle of alcohol I cringed. Shouldn't you be totally comfortable with each other after that many years of marriage? I know someone that dated her husband. She broke up with him because he worked all the time and she thought he was boring. I think Shannon brought the money to the marriage. I actually like her. She seems very nice and self-deprecating. She also seems like a lot of fun but is starved for attention from her husband. She is classy like Heather and not trashy like the rest of them. Don't like the new brunette. She looks awfully plastic. Not a fan of pageant queens. Same reason I cannot stand Gretchen. Can't stand Brooks. He is gross. I have to fast forward through all the scenes with him. He would not be interested in Vicky if she did not have money. She does not see it because she wants to feel attractive.


----------



## MLM

horse17 said:


> yes!..I thought so too..sort of seems like he's sick of her now that he has her...



Yep. He talked about having kids before and she was the one that did not want anymore children. Perhaps she fabricated the new storyline for attention. A lot of things seem fake with her this season, like her fight with Heather about Heather being critical of everyone. I am sure she is slightly nervous about being fired since they just fired Gretchen, Lydia and Alexis.


----------



## horse17

MLM said:


> Shannon and her husband are so awkward together. It was really weird. I was so embarrassed for her with respect to how she acted during the time when they were at the St. Regis. When she down that bottle of alcohol I cringed. Shouldn't you be totally comfortable with each other after that many years of marriage? I know someone that dated her husband. She broke up with him because he worked all the time and she thought he was boring. I think Shannon brought the money to the marriage. I actually like her. She seems very nice and self-deprecating. She also seems like a lot of fun but is starved for attention from her husband. She is classy like Heather and not trashy like the rest of them. Don't like the new brunette. She looks awfully plastic. Not a fan of pageant queens. Same reason I cannot stand Gretchen. Can't stand Brooks. He is gross. I have to fast forward through all the scenes with him. He would not be interested in Vicky if she did not have money. She does not see it because she wants to feel attractive.


I actually like Shannon too because I think under all that wackiness she is a nice person....I like the new girl..so far........yes, she does look like a pageant queen and plastic,  but she seems grounded to me....and not bitter....


only time will tell!


----------



## lulilu

MLM said:


> He is gross. He reminds me of a caveman and always has a stupid look on his face. They are a weird couple. I don't think that marriage is going to last.



Ha!  He does have a stupid look on his face!


----------



## MLM

horse17 said:


> I actually like Shannon too because I think under all that wackiness she is a nice person....I like the new girl..so far........yes, she does look like a pageant queen and plastic,  but she seems grounded to me....and not bitter....
> 
> 
> only time will tell!



Ha ha. Bitter like I sound. Yes, the new brunette may be alright. I always like to see how the new person does in all of the series. I live in orange county so I have connections to some of the people like Vicky, Lori and Heather but you not know them personally. From what I hear, they're all very much like how they are portrayed on the show.


----------



## zaara10

I can't wait for the new chick to call Vicki out on her crap. She has such a big ego & always expects the new girls to bow down to her (Much like nene in RHOA). 
Eddie seems a little pervy to me, lol.


----------



## MLM

lulilu said:


> Ha!  He does have a stupid look on his face!



I just saw this thread and was such a hater this morning. All my comments are so mean. I'm not that grouchy and judgmental in real life! Eddie and Tamara drive me crazy. Why can't Eddie wear shirts that fit him? I know plenty of muscular men and they do not wear clothes that are a size too small for them. When do you think their gym is going to go under? I am being terrible today.


----------



## lulilu

MLM said:


> I just saw this thread and was such a hater this morning. All my comments are so mean. I'm not that grouchy and judgements in real life! Eddie and Tamara drive me crazy. Why can't Eddie wear shirts that fit him? I know plenty of muscular men and they do not wear clothes that are a size too small for them. When do you think their gym is going to go under? I am being terrible today.



I was wondering about the dresses all the HW women wear -- they are all tight to the extreme.  Do they think they will look fat otherwise?  (We know Eddie likes to wear small shirts to show off his body from the sweater party.)


----------



## MLM

lulilu said:


> I was wondering about the dresses all the HW women wear -- they are all tight to the extreme.  Do they think they will look fat otherwise?  (We know Eddie likes to wear small shirts to show off his body from the sweater party.)



I think that Vicki and Tamara just have bad taste but I agree that the tight dresses make them look slimmer.  I was looking at Vicki at work and her dresses show off major cleavage. Totally not appropriate. She is still stuck in following their fashion trend from the first few seasons, those skyy blouses everyone on the cast wore. I think that is the brand. They were low-cut and embellished.  They looked awful. Shannon and Heather seem to dress tasteful and are super skinny.  I love Heather's Chanel collection. That is probably why I like her!


----------



## horse17

MLM said:


> Ha ha. Bitter like I sound. Yes, the new brunette may be alright. I always like to see how the new person does in all of the series. I live in orange county so I have connections to some of the people like Vicky, Lori and Heather but you not know them personally. From what I hear, they're all very much like how they are portrayed on the show.


oooohh...... do tell!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

MLM said:


> I just saw this thread and was such a hater this morning. All my comments are so mean. I'm not that grouchy and judgmental in real life! Eddie and Tamara drive me crazy. Why can't Eddie wear shirts that fit him? I know plenty of muscular men and they do not wear clothes that are a size too small for them. When do you think their gym is going to go under? I am being terrible today.



I think they may do ok with the gym, don't know if they are making money, but the show obviously helps. I'd say their marriage may fizzle quicker than their business. Eddie creeps me out, don't know why.


----------



## horse17

MLM said:


> I think that Vicki and Tamara just have bad taste but I agree that the tight dresses make them look slimmer.  I was looking at Vicki at work and her dresses show off major cleavage. Totally not appropriate. She is still stuck in following their fashion trend from the first few seasons, those skyy blouses everyone on the cast wore. I think that is the brand. They were low-cut and embellished.  They looked awful. Shannon and Heather seem to dress tasteful and are super skinny.  I love Heather's Chanel collection. That is probably why I like her!


yes, I wish Heather would show more Chanel.....I think she's the only one that wears it...


----------



## rockhollow

MLM said:


> Shannon and her husband are so awkward together. It was really weird. I was so embarrassed for her with respect to how she acted during the time when they were at the St. Regis. When she down that bottle of alcohol I cringed. Shouldn't you be totally comfortable with each other after that many years of marriage? I know someone that dated her husband. She broke up with him because he worked all the time and she thought he was boring. I think Shannon brought the money to the marriage. I actually like her. She seems very nice and self-deprecating. She also seems like a lot of fun but is starved for attention from her husband. She is classy like Heather and not trashy like the rest of them. Don't like the new brunette. She looks awfully plastic. Not a fan of pageant queens. Same reason I cannot stand Gretchen. Can't stand Brooks. He is gross. I have to fast forward through all the scenes with him. He would not be interested in Vicky if she did not have money. She does not see it because she wants to feel attractive.





I'm still on the fence with Shannon. I liked her the first couple of episodes, but then from the dinner party on, not so much.
She's not coming off in the best light the last couple of episodes. 
I did read her blog and liked what she had to say after the dinner party, that she didn't like how she came off with the treatment of her husband and wanted to change, but then in the next episode when they go to the hotel, it seemed like she was treating him the same way. And if he's a workaholic and boring, didn't she know that before they got married?
It doesn't come off as a healthy, well working relationship.
I guess time will tell........


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> I actually like Shannon too because I think under all that wackiness she is a nice person....I like the new girl..so far........yes, she does look like a pageant queen and plastic,  but she seems grounded to me....and not bitter....
> 
> 
> only time will tell!




Agree with this.  Shannon seems interesting to me and I like that the pageant girl can piece together a sentence.


----------



## GoGlam

I think Heather has bad style.  Sure, she owns some wonderful pieces and looks best when she wears something simple and "classic".. Yet even then, she can look kind of cheap/tacky.

A lot of it has to do with her poor choice of silhouette or cheap-looking dangly earring, cuff or embellishment.

She probably only buys for a label vs how it looks on her and the item's quality and overall aesthetic.

This would all be good and fine, except she thinks very highly of herself and comes across like she is the best in everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So back to Eddie and Tamara, shouldn't the baby conversation be had BEFORE you get married?  And she said something like "so simon can't take it away". Well, if she and Eddie get a divorce, the same thing could happen - shared custody. 

I mean, I know it's their storyline, since otherwise they are boring as a box of rocks.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> So back to Eddie and Tamara, shouldn't the baby conversation be had BEFORE you get married?  *And she said something like "so simon can't take it away".* Well, if she and Eddie get a divorce, the same thing could happen - shared custody.
> 
> I mean, I know it's their storyline, since otherwise they are boring as a box of rocks.


 a really strange reason to have a child if you ask me. 

After second episode and more of Shannon, I kind of like her now, I can relate to some things she says in her monologues and she says it like it is. Totally get her holistic obsession and contradictions she is talking about, I'm practicing Feng Shui for many years.


----------



## horse17

^ Wow...Heather looks soo different in these pics....not looking her best at all...


----------



## guccimamma

eddie will have a baby with wife #2, in about 5 years.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> eddie will have a baby with wife #2, in about 5 years.


I can TOTALLY see that happenning


----------



## rockhollow

guccimamma said:


> eddie will have a baby with wife #2, in about 5 years.





I also can see that happening. He'll trade Tamra in on a younger model that's just ripe for having babies!


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> I also can see that happening. He'll trade Tamra in on a younger model that's just ripe for having babies!


after the bitter battle for the gym..


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> after the bitter battle for the gym..



that will make for some good tv. tamra throwing kettle bells and eddie flirting with the patrons. she'll go bonkers.


----------



## rockhollow

guccimamma said:


> that will make for some good tv. tamra throwing kettle bells and eddie flirting with the patrons. she'll go bonkers.







and hasn't that already started a bit with the new girl. At the ugly sweater party, when we were seeing the clips of the new girl. One at the gym and Tamra commenting that Eddie has noticed her working out.
Better watch out Tamra, there are lots of beautiful young fit women at your gym.
And don't forget the excuse Eddie made about not wearing his wedding ring - hmmmm


----------



## lucywife

rockhollow said:


> and hasn't that already started a bit with the new girl. At the ugly sweater party, when we were seeing the clips of the new girl. One at the gym and Tamra commenting that Eddie has noticed her working out.
> Better watch out Tamra, there are lots of beautiful young fit women at your gym.
> And don't forget the excuse Eddie made about not wearing his wedding ring - hmmmm


 good observation


----------



## sgj99

i'm going to like this new girl a lot of she gives Vicki her own crap right back to her.  I hate these women on these shows (Vicki, Nene, Ramona) who think that since they have been on the show the longest they deserve respect right away from anyone who is new.  sorry, it doesn't work like that.  respect is earned not just given away.


----------



## AEGIS

Heather is actually super obnoxious

Shannon & her husband need to get off tv.  She was so *****y at dinner---like why be on tv?


----------



## Creativelyswank

guccimamma said:


> eddie will have a baby with wife #2, in about 5 years.




Spot on!!


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> and hasn't that already started a bit with the new girl. At the ugly sweater party, when we were seeing the clips of the new girl. One at the gym and Tamra commenting that Eddie has noticed her working out.
> Better watch out Tamra, there are lots of beautiful young fit women at your gym.
> And don't forget the excuse Eddie made about not wearing his wedding ring - hmmmm


ooohhh, ..... yes your right...!


----------



## AEGIS

This man just said "i want to have a baby but I don't want to raise it." So Tamra your goal of wanting to raise a kid WITH Edddy, will not work


----------



## horse17

Shannon cracks me up!


----------



## horse17

I like that Shannon is calling out Vicki, even though they are buddies.....letting Vicki know in a nice way what she is doing wrong.......


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> I like that Shannon is calling out Vicki, even though they are buddies.....letting Vicki know in a nice way what she is doing wrong.......


Yep, I like Shannon


----------



## AECornell

I really like Shannon. Kind of hate her relationship with her husband, but that doesn't make me like her any less. Just makes me think they're not compatible.

I would be pissed at heather too. Not because she wanted the chair "back," but because she acted like a child in the first place. Sometimes the person themself is the reason someone gets mad or annoyed, not necessarily the action alone. Heather is totally acting like she is better than everyone this season, and I think Shannon already doesn't have the best opinion of her. So by heather acting a certain way, Shannon just doesn't want to deal with it and is annoyed.


----------



## zaara10

Vicki is so dumb. Feng shui is just for Asians? Come on! Then asking Lizzie "what nationality are you bc you look a little... You've got some ethnic things going on w/ your look." Wtf kind of question is that? Such an ignorant dumba$$. I can't stand anything about her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Vicki is so dumb. Feng shui is just for Asians? Come on! Then asking Lizzie "what nationality are you bc you look a little... You've got some ethnic things going on w/ your look." Wtf kind of question is that? Such an ignorant dumba$$. I can't stand anything about her.



Uncultured and ignorant...


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> Vicki is so dumb. Feng shui is just for Asians? Come on! Then asking Lizzie "what nationality are you bc you look a little... You've got some ethnic things going on w/ your look." Wtf kind of question is that? Such an ignorant dumba$$. I can't stand anything about her.


I agree...that question to Lizzie was so freakin ignorant.....Vicki is  supposedly a good busniness woman, but IMO comments like that and her "woohoos" are so trailor trash...


----------



## horse17

YES!..uncultured.....thats the perfect word for her...perfect fit for Brooks...


----------



## KayuuKathey

Was Vicki drunk? LOL. Or was she so idiotic tonight, the feng shui comment, the ethnic comment. I mean, come on.

And she seemed really edgy on Lizzie tonight. Hmm.


----------



## horse17

Miss Piggy is not one to comment on anyones looks......


----------



## Bellagrl25

Does anybody pick out all the different handbags they use?


----------



## AECornell

Bellagrl25 said:


> Does anybody pick out all the different handbags they use?



I was trying to figure out heathers at the lot party planning scene. I know she is always wearing designer, so I assume her bag was, but I couldn't figure it out. I mean, I didn't like it at all, but wanted to know who made it.


----------



## PrincessCypress

AECornell said:


> I was trying to figure out heathers at the lot party planning scene. I know she is always wearing designer, so I assume her bag was, but I couldn't figure it out. I mean, I didn't like it at all, but wanted to know who made it.


I'm thinking that it was a Valentino? Not 100% certain, but that's my best guess based on the shape of the tote and the camo pattern. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## horse17

AECornell said:


> I was trying to figure out heathers at the lot party planning scene. I know she is always wearing designer, so I assume her bag was, but I couldn't figure it out. I mean, I didn't like it at all, but wanted to know who made it.


I thought it looked like a Stella Mcartney


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> Vicki is so dumb. Feng shui is just for Asians? Come on! Then asking Lizzie "what nationality are you bc you look a little... You've got some ethnic things going on w/ your look." Wtf kind of question is that? Such an ignorant dumba$$. I can't stand anything about her.


lol couldn't agree more.


----------



## AECornell

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm thinking that it was a Valentino? Not 100% certain, but that's my best guess based on the shape of the tote and the camo pattern. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.



That's what I thought too. But I was like "I don't know, would Valentino make something that ugly?" Well, looks like that's what it was;


----------



## ck2802

AECornell said:


> I was trying to figure out heathers at the lot party planning scene. I know she is always wearing designer, so I assume her bag was, but I couldn't figure it out. I mean, I didn't like it at all, but wanted to know who made it.


It's a Valentino Rockstud Tote in camouflage.

 I always look at their handbags, I love seeing what they carry.  Tamra had an LV Eva clutch in mono tonight & Heather had a large Chanel clutch at dinner.


----------



## horse17

ck2802 said:


> It's a Valentino Rockstud Tote in camouflage.
> 
> I always look at their handbags, I love seeing what they carry.  Tamra had an LV Eva clutch in mono tonight & Heather had a large Chanel clutch at dinner.


whoa, I was way off.....loved her Chanel clutch.


----------



## Nishi621

The new girl's house (Lizzie), is tiny!!! It doesn't look like she has any money to me


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Vicki is so dumb. Feng shui is just for Asians? Come on! Then asking Lizzie "what nationality are you bc you look a little... You've got some ethnic things going on w/ your look." Wtf kind of question is that? Such an ignorant dumba$$. I can't stand anything about her.





Vicki can't take when a new housewife calls her out on her rudeness the way Lizzie did so she was going to keep being rude. 


I like Shannon as one of the housewives just not when she is scolding her husband.


----------



## PrincessCypress

ck2802 said:


> It's a Valentino Rockstud Tote in camouflage.
> 
> I always look at their handbags, I love seeing what they carry.  Tamra had an LV Eva clutch in mono tonight & Heather had a large Chanel clutch at dinner.


I always look at their handbags too, ck2802! Did you see the beige Valentino clutch someone had (can't remember who!) at dinner? And Shannon's red Chanel tote?


----------



## tomz_grl

The preview for the upcoming season is crazy!


----------



## sgj99

tomz_grl said:


> The preview for the upcoming season is crazy!


 
it looked like Terry goes off on Shannon's husband, David; what's that all about???  I wish the spouses/children would stay in the background.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> it looked like Terry goes off on Shannon's husband, David; what's that all about???  I wish the spouses/children would stay in the background.


 Heather winded him up to it. I don't know what her issue is with Shannon, but Heather shows her true colors and obnoxiousness in all its glory finally. Correcting someone's grammar publicly is just as classless and rude as reprimanding another adult for taking her (allegedly) seat. I don't know who told Heather that switching seats at the dinner table is what Europeans do, what an idiot


----------



## Fortheloveofbags

^ ita


----------



## ck2802

PrincessCypress said:


> I always look at their handbags too, ck2802! Did you see the beige Valentino clutch someone had (can't remember who!) at dinner? And Shannon's red Chanel tote?


Yes I did see the Chanel red tote.  I can't wait to see more of Shannon's bags, she's had a couple of Chanel's already. 

I think Lizzie has 2 houses. She said she was going to the beach house when she was doing her swimsuit photo shoot. I think the beach house is where they do her talking head, as it has water in the background.  But yes, that house they were in last episode was tiny.


----------



## PrincessCypress

ck2802 said:


> Yes I did see the Chanel red tote.  I can't wait to see more of Shannon's bags, she's had a couple of Chanel's already.
> 
> I think Lizzie has 2 houses. She said she was going to the beach house when she was doing her swimsuit photo shoot. I think the beach house is where they do her talking head, as it has water in the background.  But yes, that house they were in last episode was tiny.


Yes, I wish Shannon would film in her closet! I wish all the RH would film in their closet, actually. 

I also remember seeing one of the friends carrying a black patent Chanel rectangle mini while walking to the restaurant. There were lots of Chanel bags in this episode compared to others, now that I think of it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lucywife said:


> Heather winded him up to it. I don't know what her issue is with Shannon, but Heather shows her true colors and obnoxiousness in all its glory finally. Correcting someone's grammar publicly is just as classless and rude as reprimanding another adult for taking her (allegedly) seat. I don't know who told Heather that switching seats at the dinner table is what Europeans do, what an idiot


 

Heather thinks she is sophisticated but she is just the opposite

No class, rude beahvior & bad manners... European friendsI know would be

ashamed to have her at their dinner parties for sure


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> The preview for the upcoming season is crazy!



That scene w/ Tamra running away was crazy! Like an immature brat. I wonder what happened!


----------



## AEGIS

zaara10 said:


> Vicki is so dumb. Feng shui is just for Asians? Come on! Then asking Lizzie "what nationality are you bc you look a little... You've got some ethnic things going on w/ your look." Wtf kind of question is that? Such an ignorant dumba$$. I can't stand anything about her.





I laughed out loud HARD when Vicki said she thought Feng Shui was just for Asians bc honestly, whenever Americans not of Asian descent do it on House Hunters...I think they're kinda pretentious.

And Lizzie does look....interesting...I don't think she's pretty but I wondered what she was so I was happy Vicky asked the obnoxious question for me so I wouldn't have to wonder anymore.

And does anyone notice how Lizzie emphasizes her father's accomplishments as a way to validate her own smarts? Like oh my daddy is smart, so I am too...nahhh that's not how that works.

When Vicky said "I would never want to be a beauty queen" I wanted someone to say "well it's too late for you honey."


----------



## Bellagrl25

AECornell said:


> I was trying to figure out heathers at the lot party planning scene. I know she is always wearing designer, so I assume her bag was, but I couldn't figure it out. I mean, I didn't like it at all, but wanted to know who made it.




Yes that was a valentino!! I'm not in love with the camo either!!!!


----------



## Bellagrl25

ck2802 said:


> It's a Valentino Rockstud Tote in camouflage.
> 
> I always look at their handbags, I love seeing what they carry.  Tamra had an LV Eva clutch in mono tonight & Heather had a large Chanel clutch at dinner.




What was tamras? I missed it! I'll have to look that one up!


----------



## Bellagrl25

PrincessCypress said:


> I always look at their handbags too, ck2802! Did you see the beige Valentino clutch someone had (can't remember who!) at dinner? And Shannon's red Chanel tote?




Loved Vicki's valentino clutch!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

...I've been to Europe and I've never seen anyone switch seats after every course


----------



## AECornell

I rewatched last weeks and thought I saw Shannon carrying a black Valentino bag as well to the holiday outing.

Speaking of that, I'm so confused. Why did they all meet in front of the fire station to be picked up in a limo? Why didn't they all just get picked up in the limo at their houses in the first place? Or they could have all just drove to the restaurant and met there since they seemingly had to drive to the fire station to meet up in the first place.


----------



## Bellagrl25

AECornell said:


> I rewatched last weeks and thought I saw Shannon carrying a black Valentino bag as well to the holiday outing.
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm so confused. Why did they all meet in front of the fire station to be picked up in a limo? Why didn't they all just get picked up in the limo at their houses in the first place? Or they could have all just drove to the restaurant and met there since they seemingly had to drive to the fire station to meet up in the first place.




You did see her carrying a valentino. I caught that too! Just to show off they were going in a limo maybe?! It was random...


----------



## PrincessCypress

AECornell said:


> I rewatched last weeks and thought I saw Shannon carrying a black Valentino bag as well to the holiday outing.


Oh, I must have missed that! But I do remember seeing her in black bow open toe Valentino slingback rockstuds in an earlier episode. It was when she filmed at her house.


----------



## nastasja

AECornell said:


> Speaking of that, I'm so confused. Why did they all meet in front of the fire station to be picked up in a limo? Why didn't they all just get picked up in the limo at their houses in the first place? Or they could have all just drove to the restaurant and met there since they seemingly had to drive to the fire station to meet up in the first place.




Bravo probably just wanted a limo scene. They got picked up on Balboa Island, which is not near where any of them live. In real life, it would be a very inconvenient place for them to "meet up". 
Then, the limo took them to Javier's at the Spectrum, which half (or most) of them probably had to drive past to begin with. 
I feel like this season is really set-up. Including all the new 'Heather being the new bad guy' drama.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> I laughed out loud HARD when Vicki said she thought Feng Shui was just for Asians bc honestly, whenever Americans not of Asian descent do it on House Hunters...I think they're kinda pretentious.
> 
> And Lizzie does look....interesting...I don't think she's pretty but I wondered what she was so I was happy Vicky asked the obnoxious question for me so I wouldn't have to wonder anymore.
> 
> And does anyone notice how Lizzie emphasizes her father's accomplishments as a way to validate her own smarts? Like oh my daddy is smart, so I am too...nahhh that's not how that works.
> 
> When Vicky said "I would never want to be a beauty queen" I wanted someone to say "well it's too late for you honey."



You always take the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Love4H

AEGIS said:


> I laughed out loud HARD when Vicki said she thought Feng Shui was just for Asians bc honestly, whenever Americans not of Asian descent do it on House Hunters...I think they're kinda pretentious.
> 
> And Lizzie does look....interesting...I don't think she's pretty but I wondered what she was so I was happy Vicky asked the obnoxious question for me so I wouldn't have to wonder anymore.
> 
> And does anyone notice how Lizzie emphasizes her father's accomplishments as a way to validate her own smarts? Like oh my daddy is smart, so I am too...nahhh that's not how that works.
> 
> When Vicky said "I would never want to be a beauty queen" I wanted someone to say "well it's too late for you honey."




Lol, when Vicky said "I'd never want to be in a beauty pageant", I literally loled! Vicky, you're 50 years old woman... I doubt she was any more beautiful when she was you g, her looks are not somewhere close to any beauty pageants standards. 
Vicky, You'd never be in any pageants except for maybe the Miss Piggy pageants. 


I thought Lizzy would be Brazilian, Colombian, they have those huge Bambi eyes and full lips, and curvy body. It's so nice to see a naturally beautiful woman finally on this show.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> Lol, when Vicky said "I'd never want to be in a beauty pageant", I literally loled! Vicky, you're 50 years old woman... I doubt she was any more beautiful when she was you g, her looks are not somewhere close to any beauty pageants standards.
> Vicky, You'd never be in any pageants except for maybe the Miss Piggy pageants.
> 
> 
> I thought Lizzy would be Brazilian, Colombian, they have those huge Bambi eyes and full lips, and curvy body.* It's so nice to see a naturally beautiful woman finally on this show.*


 agree


----------



## AEGIS

Love4H said:


> Lol, when Vicky said "I'd never want to be in a beauty pageant", I literally loled! Vicky, you're 50 years old woman... I doubt she was any more beautiful when she was you g, her looks are not somewhere close to any beauty pageants standards.
> Vicky, You'd never be in any pageants except for maybe the Miss Piggy pageants.
> 
> 
> I thought Lizzy would be Brazilian, Colombian, they have those huge Bambi eyes and full lips, and curvy body. It's so nice to see a naturally beautiful woman finally on this show.



Yeah I was surprised when she said she was mainly Italian w/some Native ancestry.  Her look is unique and I do like that it's natural.


----------



## Nishi621

Funny, to me she looked Italian (possibly Sicilian).


----------



## rockhollow

I so agree, I had to laugh at Vicki saying she never wants to be in a beauty pageant - don't worry Vicki, it will never happen!
Vicki is so condescending towards the new girl - jealous or what? She really does feel that she's the queen bee of the show.


Heather and her attitude is really hard to take. She really takes things to far. Why couldn't she just agree that her and Shannon places were in the same neighbourhood - that was rude to say that Shannon's was a sub-community within her community.


----------



## BagBragger

Hi there, I just really started watching this season.  Is Shannon for real?  And why is everyone coming down on Heather?  Wondering if I missed something...
Just from first glance, it would seem reasonable to let a person know if you will be late to their event?  
And sorry but Heather should be more leery of Shannon hitching her plight to Vicki's.
I'll read though this thread and get caught up before bed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie is the last person I'd confide in about my marriage or relationship. Because for her, it's ok to speak bad of her girlfriends husband/boyfriend. But you better not say a bad word about Brook's.


----------



## horse17

That was the most ridiculous party.....Heathers ego is off the charts........


----------



## horse17

I like Lizzie................I really hope she doesnt disappoint............


----------



## sgj99

Vicki is beyond rude.  she thinks it's funny to pretend to go to sleep if she doesn't like what someone is saying - her words in her interview were something to the effect of:  "it's funny, get a sense of humor."  i just can't stand her or her attitude.


----------



## BagBragger

sgj99 said:


> Vicki is beyond rude.  she thinks it's funny to pretend to go to sleep if she doesn't like what someone is saying - her words in her interview were something to the effect of:  "it's funny, get a sense of humor."  i just can't stand her or her attitude.




Exactly!  But please don't do it or anything similar to her!


----------



## BabyDollChic

`qw3q


----------



## sgj99

okay, about the speed/intensity of the bull:  didn't Heather either tell the operator to turn it up or she do it herself???  then she acted like she had no clue?  did anyone else catch that or am i imagining things?

while i like Shannon she really needs to stop nagging her husband, all she does is give him negative feedback regarding _everything_ he does.

i am so tired of Tamra and Vicki, it's just the same 'ol crap with them.

so far i like Lizzie.  i didn't think i would but i love how she didn't just roll over and take Vicki's rude behavior.


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> okay, about the speed/intensity of the bull:  didn't Heather either tell the operator to turn it up or she do it herself???  then she acted like she had no clue?  did anyone else catch that or am i imagining things?
> 
> while i like Shannon she really needs to stop nagging her husband, all she does is give him negative feedback regarding _everything_ he does.
> 
> i am so tired of Tamra and Vicki, it's just the same 'ol crap with them.
> 
> so far i like Lizzie.  i didn't think i would but i love how she didn't just roll over and take Vicki's rude behavior.




I caught it.  Could have been editing but I heard "turn it up."


----------



## Nishi621

I was pretty sure I heard Heather tell them to turn the speed of the bull up, and yes, then she acted like she had no clue afterwards. Hmm....

Also, yes, Shannon was late, but, it was a party not a sit down dinner! Since when are you supposed to show up on the dot for a party/hoedown? I agree, an hour and change is a bit much, but, I also don't believe you need to be there on the dot. Heather is beyond annoying.


----------



## nastasja

Yep, they showed Heather go by the control box and say, "turn that up"...and then Terry asks her "you turned it way up?" and Heather says "yes!"


----------



## limom

Did she ask to turn it up before she got on or just prior to Tamra getting on?
I do like Shannon but her husband can stay home. 
She is like the model on RHONY, on the border of divorce.


----------



## nastasja

limom said:


> Did she ask to turn it up before she got on or just prior to Tamra getting on?



Right after Tamra hopped on.


----------



## limom

killerlife said:


> Right after Tamra hopped on.



Well, now I get why Tamra said her house was hers.
What a cow!


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Did she ask to turn it up before she got on or just prior to Tamra getting on?
> I do like Shannon but her husband can stay home.
> She is like the model on RHONY, on the border of divorce.


 
i don't see how that marriage can survive, even without the television cameras capturing their awkwardness and emotional distance.  and he doesn't seem like a bad guy to me but all her nagging and harping on everything just makes him probably more emotionally unavailable when she desires just the opposite.  i certainly wouldn't keep trying to please someone who seems impossible to please.


----------



## guccimamma

heather is deluded. i enjoy watching her describe her disagreements with others to terry.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like Heather, and Lizzie seems pretty cool. 

Vicki just irritates me. To start snoring like that when something doesn't interest you? Really? It's one thing if you're joking (they did it on How I Met Your Mother when Ted was getting pretentious again. He knew they were joking and he felt it was them keeping him in check) but  to be completely serious and to do it every time is very, very rude.  

Back to Heather, I don't know if people expect her to dumb down her conversations, but if they don't understand what she's talking about, that's not her fault. 

Last week, at the Ugly Sweater Party, she used the word amalgam in conversation. I didn't see it as pretentious or her trying to put on airs. What would have been pretentious is if she used big words just to use them. 

It sounded very natural. She explained it to those who didn't know, and what should have happened is they move on with the conversation. 

But then Heather gets self-conscious about sounding too "smart" which makes the conversation sound unnatural again. 

To be fair, I like learning new words and what they mean and where they came from. I also like little tidbits of information like the proper temperature of wine. What those people find boring, I happen to find very interesting.


Shannon picks on everything. Seriously, woman, give it a rest. I get correcting a child's grammar, and speaking with your mouth full sets a bad example for the kids, but you don't want the tone you use for your husband be the same one you use for your children.


----------



## zaara10

guccimamma said:


> heather is deluded. i enjoy watching her describe her disagreements with others to terry.



She sounded so bratty & immature retelling what occurred to Terry. And I don't think it was right of him to get involved in the women's business & confront Tamra.


----------



## Swanky

It was VERY hard to sit through IMO, this episode was painful!


----------



## needloub

This is my take on the episode.  I don't agree with Heather telling Shannon that she should have told her about her husband's coaching routine.  Heather can be a bit intense when it comes to planning parties.  I am definitely a "details girl" when it comes to planning a party, but if you seem to be so rigid into the details, you will forget what the day is actually about.  The only people that needed to be on time was her family and she should have focused on that, as well as the guests that were already present.  While Vicki's "snoring" may have annoyed Heather, I understand the point....Heather was losing sight of the actual occasion.  I wouldn't dare ask one of my guests why they were late to a party that I am hosting.  At times, I feel as if she is going through the motions of "having fun," and really doesn't know how to...

And I also heard her tell the controller to "turn it up." She left out that little detail from Terry


----------



## nycmom

I heard that too so checked out Heather's blog...

Tamra's epic fall: I got the SAFEST mechanical bull imaginable. Bouncy house material all around it, I am safety girl. Let's be clear on something: I WAS JOKING when I told the guy to turn it up, he didn't even speak English and it was before she got on the bull. If I had actually turned it up and she got hurt, I would have been apologizing profusely. It all seems much faster when you watch it. I am very sincere when I'm asking if someone told the operator to turn it up, because I thought it had happened to me as well. I didn't even remember making the joke when all of this happened!!! I know it looks funky to hear me say "Who could have done that?" when it looked like it was me. All I can say is after drinking champagne ALL day, I just didn't remember making the joke!!! Obviously, I must have had a bad case of CHAMPSNESIA!!! Thank god Tamra's arm is not broken! I did call her several times, but her phone died and she didn't get my messages until later.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ow/heather-here-goes-the-double-stan?page=0,2


----------



## nycmom

And Tamras response...

My social media is going crazy with one question: "Did you know Heather told the guy to turn up the bull?" They answer to that question is NO. Eddie and I rode the bull many times during the party and had many "English"-speaking conversations with bull operator. He told us the best way to hold on and what not to do. I felt pretty comfortable on the bull after the fifth time I rode it so by the time the viewers saw me ride it I was thinking to myself, "I got this."

The whole ride is a blur to me, it happened so fast. Something was clearly different -- duh, he had turned it up and when it threw me off, I slammed down on my forarm and suddenly felt the pain. HO DOWN! It was hard for the viewers to see how hard I hit because of the camera position. My arm turned black and blue immediately with a big knot that looked like a bone. When I got up I felt like I was going to pass out, not sure if it was from falling or the pain? Shannon called the local urgent care and made them stay open a little longer until we got there... Thank you, Shannon. The last thing I needed was a broken arm!

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou.../tamra-i-was-in-the-middle-of-shan-0?page=0,1


----------



## limom

When in doubt, let' s blame the help.
Heather is a snobbish and prejudiced person.
Who did not see that one coming?


----------



## Love Of My Life

needloub said:


> This is my take on the episode.  I don't agree with Heather telling Shannon that she should have told her about her husband's coaching routine.  Heather can be a bit intense when it comes to planning parties.  I am definitely a "details girl" when it comes to planning a party, but if you seem to be so rigid into the details, you will forget what the day is actually about.  The only people that needed to be on time was her family and she should have focused on that, as well as the guests that were already present.  While Vicki's "snoring" may have annoyed Heather, I understand the point....Heather was losing sight of the actual occasion.  I wouldn't dare ask one of my guests why they were late to a party that I am hosting.  At times, I feel as if she is going through the motions of "having fun," and really doesn't know how to...
> 
> And I also heard her tell the controller to "turn it up." She left out that little detail from Terry


 

Agree here.. It's a party.. Someone is always bound to be late..

Would not let that hold me up from my celebration..

Heather at times can be a bully!!


----------



## zaara10

So now heather is claiming the bull ride operator didn't speak English? Classy move.
It wasn't right of her to interrogate Shannon about being late in front of everyone. Why didn't she say anything to Vicki? And why does she keep saying Shannon yelled all the way from the bathroom back to the table at the restaurant & it scared her? I didn't see that. Heather is quite the drama queen.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> So now heather is claiming the bull ride operator didn't speak English? Classy move.
> It wasn't right of her to interrogate Shannon about being late in front of everyone. Why didn't she say anything to Vicki? And *why does she keep saying Shannon yelled all the way from the bathroom back to the table at the restaurant & it scared her?* I didn't see that. Heather is quite the drama queen.


 
i didn't see that either!  and Heather said it several times but Bravo ran the clip and it didn't happen that way at all, it showed Shannon walking back from the restroom without yelling or shouting so Heather's memory is skewed.


----------



## rockhollow

Poor little Miss Fancy Pants - caught out in a lie. I'm very sure she remembered telling the game controller to turn it up. That's why she was doing damage control after Tamra fell off and hurt her arm. Especially after reading Tamra blog and she had been on the bull 4 times before we see it filmed. She was good at it, Heather was jealous and still harboring hurt feeling about the way Tamra is treating her, and asked the man to turn it up.
She should have just  admitted it, apologized and that would have been the end. But no, blame the hired help, make that rude statement that they didn't even speak English, and then say she was drunk and didn't remember.


I'm liking Lizzie. She seems sane around these other ladies. I really like her confessionals- she witty and funny.


----------



## limom

I was already not a fan of her husband because of his participation in the swan and always thought like attracts like.....  
When the house model scene came on with the father and the kids, I felt the hurt from the kids.  
Fuc!er, it is their home too...


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> Poor little Miss Fancy Pants - caught out in a lie. I'm very sure she remembered telling the game controller to turn it up. That's why she was doing damage control after Tamra fell off and hurt her arm. Especially after reading Tamra blog and she had been on the bull 4 times before we see it filmed. She was good at it, Heather was jealous and still harboring hurt feeling about the way Tamra is treating her, and asked the man to turn it up.
> She should have just admitted it, apologized and that would have been the end. But no, blame the hired help, make that rude statement that they didn't even speak English, and then say she was drunk and didn't remember.
> 
> 
> *I'm liking Lizzie. She seems sane around these other ladies. I really like her confessionals- she witty and funny*.


 
i like Lizzie too.  i was prepared not to like her (i don't know why) but i loved it in the limo when Vicki was being rude (not being able to "understand" Lizzie's name and her digs at Lizzie's pageant background) and Lizzie gave it right back at her.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> i like Lizzie too.  i was prepared not to like her (i don't know why) but i loved it in the limo when Vicki was being rude (not being able to "understand" Lizzie's name and her digs at Lizzie's pageant background) and Lizzie gave it right back at her.







Yes, good for her. And then Vicki saying she never likes the 'new girls' but then her and Shannon hit it off right away.


I did like when Shannon was calling her out about the 'Lizzie' name when they were trying on boots.
I sometimes really like Shannon, but then when she starts nagging her husband - not so much. Shannon really doesn't seem happy in the marriage.
And liked that Shannon wouldn't confront Heather at her party, even though Vicki and Tamra were stirring the pot and trying to get something going there.
It was Heather's party and not the right place or time. 
And it couldn't have been easy - Heather really did single her out about being late, and did harp on about it lots.


I liked someone else's comment about this is how they (Heather and Tamra) treated Alexis the same way Heather's getting it now - pay back a ***** sometimes!


----------



## limom

Vicky does not like pretty, young women. She feels threatened.
Shannon's husband on the other hand.....


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> Yes, good for her. And then Vicki saying she never likes the 'new girls' but then her and Shannon hit it off right away.
> 
> 
> *I did like when Shannon was calling her out about the 'Lizzie' name when they were trying on boots.*
> *I sometimes really like Shannon, but then when she starts nagging her husband - not so much. Shannon really doesn't seem happy in the marriage.*
> *And liked that Shannon wouldn't confront Heather at her party, even though Vicki and Tamra were stirring the pot and trying to get something going there.*
> *It was Heather's party and not the right place or time. *
> *And it couldn't have been easy - Heather really did single her out about being late, and did harp on about it lots.*
> 
> 
> I liked someone else's comment about this is how they (Heather and Tamra) treated Alexis the same way Heather's getting it now - pay back a ***** sometimes!


 
i like Shannon too except when she's with her husband.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> i like Shannon too except when she's with her husband.



Yeah that is so uncomfortable.


----------



## sgj99

and the way David was speaking to Heather about riding the  bull ... i would kill my husband if spoke like that to a woman.  yeah, Eddie joined in and Terry was laughing but David was beyond what i consider appropriate.  and there were kids at the party!


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> and the way David was speaking to Heather about riding the  bull ... i would kill my husband if spoke like that to a woman.  yeah, Eddie joined in and Terry was laughing but David was beyond what i consider appropriate.  and there were kids at the party!



What did he say?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> What did he say?


 
"ride it"
"ride it hard"
"spread your legs"

Eddie said:  "show us how you ride Terry"

i don't consider myself a prude, maybe a little conservative, but not a prude.  but i would be appalled if my husband shouted out comments like that to someone's wife at a party.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> "ride it"
> "ride it hard"
> "spread your legs"
> 
> Eddie said:  "show us how you ride Terry"
> 
> i don't consider myself a prude, maybe a little conservative, but not a prude.  but i would be appalled if my husband shouted out comments like that to someone's wife at a party.



Damn
Between that and Vicky who can't stop flirting with him...
A mess...


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> heather is deluded. i enjoy watching her describe her disagreements with others to terry.




Me too!!! It is NEVER the way she describes it.  I think it's a combo of her living in her own reality and also knowingly misrepresenting the situation.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> "ride it"
> "ride it hard"
> "spread your legs"
> 
> Eddie said:  "show us how you ride Terry"
> 
> i don't consider myself a prude, maybe a little conservative, but not a prude.  but i would be appalled if my husband shouted out comments like that to someone's wife at a party.



+1. So inappropriate. Especially w/ the kids around. And I'm surprised fancy pants got on the bull wearing a fancy skirt. Lol


----------



## swags

Tamra was stirring the sh*t running back and forth to Shannon, Heather...etc  She was also obnoxious yelling at Lizzie to work her core when Lizzie was on the bull. 
I kind of don't blame Heather for tossing her off the bull although I find Heather and her husband to be obnoxious too. The talk about looking down on Shannon because of where her mansion is in relation to Shannon's and insinuating that her neighborhood is slightly above Shannon's is 
nothing short of being a pretentious a&&hole.


----------



## Sassys

I haven't watched the OC in years, I see Lynne is still stupid.



Former Real Housewives star Lynne Curtin shocked to discover daughter Alexa did porn to pay for plastic surgery

Former Real Housewife of Orange County Lynne Curtin was shocked to discover her daughter Alexa did porn under the alias 'Jayden Taylors' to pay for plastic surgery.
'When I found out that Alexa was involved in porn I became physically ill,' the 57-year-old reality star said in the June 9 edition of the National Enquirer.
Up until a few weeks ago, the jewelry designer was under the impression her 22-year-old was just modeling lingerie.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-porn-pay-plastic-surgery.html#ixzz3336h5JTb


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> "ride it"
> "ride it hard"
> "spread your legs"
> 
> Eddie said:  "show us how you ride Terry"
> 
> i don't consider myself a prude, maybe a little conservative, but not a prude.  but i would be appalled if my husband shouted out comments like that to someone's wife at a party.


 
It is inappropriate....& disrespectful to their partners


----------



## rockhollow

I also couldn't believe David's comments. Was he drunk? Also saying Eddie looked like a stripper, and kept going on about it.

And agree, Vicki has nothing good to say about the guy when he's not around, but she sure seemed into David at the party.

Not at all surprised that Lynn's daughter is working in porn of money. That whole family was crazy.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I also couldn't believe David's comments. Was he drunk? Also saying Eddie looked like a stripper, and kept going on about it.
> 
> And agree, Vicki has nothing good to say about the guy when he's not around, but she sure seemed into David at the party.
> 
> *Not at all surprised that Lynn's daughter is working in porn of money*. That whole family was crazy.


 
we all saw that train wreck coming from a mile away ... both of those girls were so screwed up while they were in high school.  and according to Lynn, the daughter that did the XXXporn movies did it so she'd have money for plastic surgery.


----------



## Swanky

I have to keep reminding myself that they splice and work in audio whenever they can/want to up the drama.  At this point, who knows if anything is said at the true time it happened?


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> and the way David was speaking to Heather about riding the  bull ... i would kill my husband if spoke like that to a woman.  yeah, Eddie joined in and Terry was laughing but David was beyond what i consider appropriate.  and there were kids at the party!


Agree. I think that was his sort of "revenge" to Heather for being nasty towards Shannon. 
I can't stand Terry btw. He should be in a dictionary defining word "jerk." David is a simple uncouth fella, he looks better when he's not saying anything, I think he is extremely rude in real life. Eddie's creepy. Who else is there?


----------



## lulilu

Heather is horrible this season.  What makes Heather and Terry think they are so superior?  They are showing their true personalities.  So rude, condescending, self-important -- ugh.


----------



## needloub

Heather and Terry have the same personalities since they began on _Housewives_.  I was blinded by their beautiful home and parties.  It's best if you just hit mute when they are on the screen and just look at the beautiful scenery they provide (ie. parties, home decor, etc.)


----------



## rockhollow

lucywife said:


> Agree. I think that was his sort of "revenge" to Heather for being nasty towards Shannon.
> I can't stand Terry btw. He should be in a dictionary defining word "jerk." David is a simple uncouth fella, he looks better when he's not saying anything, I think he is extremely rude in real life. Eddie's creepy. Who else is there?






Don't forget Brooks - a jerk and creepy, who looks bad wither he's speaking or quiet!


----------



## zaara10

rockhollow said:


> Don't forget Brooks - a jerk and creepy, who looks bad wither he's speaking or quiet!



Brooks & these other men make Slade look half decent! (Ok make half is generous! Lol)


----------



## lucywife

Yea, Brooks is a weirdo, half of the time I don't get what he's saying anyway, not that I'm interested in listening. One of the worst was Alexis's husband, such a self-involved peacock. I remember from last season in their bedroom there was a big black and white professional photo of him on the bedside table, I was laughing like crazy when I saw that. He was thinking so highly of himself, especially in the looks department, I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## rockhollow

lucywife said:


> Yea, Brooks is a weirdo, half of the time I don't get what he's saying anyway, not that I'm interested in listening. One of the worst was Alexis's husband, such a self-involved peacock. I remember from last season in their bedroom there was a big black and white professional photo of him on the bedside table, I was laughing like crazy when I saw that. He was thinking so highly of himself, especially in the looks department, I thought that was hilarious.







I forgot about Jim too. Another idiot. RHOC has really had some dud guys on the show.
What a frightening thought that Slade was one of the good ones!!HaHa


I did like Donn in the beginning, but he also went downhill as the seasons  went on.


----------



## lho

swags said:


> Tamra was stirring the sh*t running back and forth to Shannon, Heather...etc  She was also obnoxious yelling at Lizzie to work her core when Lizzie was on the bull.
> I kind of don't blame Heather for tossing her off the bull although I find Heather and her husband to be obnoxious too. The talk about looking down on Shannon because of where her mansion is in relation to Shannon's and insinuating that her neighborhood is slightly above Shannon's is
> nothing short of being a pretentious a&&hole.





I agree that Tamra was stirring the pot.  Honestly I like Heather.  I didn't think what she said was so bad.  Shannon was late.  Tamra was the one who brought it up.  Plus, I think Shannon got upset because her husband called her out for telling him to leave at 12:30.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> Heather is horrible this season.  What makes Heather and Terry think they are so superior?  They are showing their true personalities.  So rude, condescending, self-important -- ugh.



It's a mask for massive insecurity IMO.


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> It's a mask for massive insecurity IMO.


Yep, that is exactly what it is. Just like Lizzie said "insecurities are very loud."


----------



## zaara10

lho said:


> I agree that Tamra was stirring the pot.  Honestly I like Heather.  I didn't think what she said was so bad.  Shannon was late.  Tamra was the one who brought it up.  Plus, I think Shannon got upset because her husband called her out for telling him to leave at 12:30.



Even if Tamra brought it up, heather didn't need to scold Shannon like a child in front of everyone. H prides herself on etiquette & manners, but her behavior shows otherwise. You can talk about it afterwards, privately. She embarrassed her guest. That's rude.


----------



## zippie

Frozen face Tamara needs to stop with the loud screeching, can't stand her voice!


----------



## Stepforded

needloub said:


> Heather and Terry have the same personalities since they began on _Housewives_.  I was blinded by their beautiful home and parties.  It's best if you just hit mute when they are on the screen and just look at the beautiful scenery they provide (ie. parties, home decor, etc.)


 
Amen ...

I find Terry really creepy and unlikable for some reason.

Heather wears FAR too much make-up and looks cold but every now and then she'll say something to make me think she's okay.  On Twitter, she's lovely.


----------



## Goldfox

Heather saying she didn't want to bounce them girls out, in a hilariously spoiled tone, was fun in itself. Then she went and rigged up the speed on Tamra's bullride so she bounced all the way to the minor injuries clinic... Wooohooooooooo! Finally some accidental realities were featured on the Housewives. And that dragged, gloomy face Heather had as Tamra took off  guilty as effing possible!


----------



## needloub

Stepforded said:


> Amen ...
> 
> *I find Terry really creepy and unlikable for some reason*.
> 
> Heather wears FAR too much make-up and looks cold but every now and then she'll say something to make me think she's okay.  On Twitter, she's lovely.



I also do not like that he always has to mention he is a doctor before making a comment (ie. "we have a term for you in medicine, it's called a penis.") Oh please Terry, just call the man a d$*! and be done.


----------



## Bentley1

needloub said:


> I also do not like that he always has to mention he is a doctor before making a comment (ie. "we have a term for you in medicine, it's called a penis.") Oh please Terry, just call the man a d$*! and be done.




Totally agree. He's all about title dropping, it's pathetic.

Did the "you're a penis" episode air yet? I recall seeing the previews but I haven't seen it in any of the episodes I've watched.


----------



## guccimamma

lho said:


> I agree that Tamra was stirring the pot.  Honestly I like Heather.  I didn't think what she said was so bad.  Shannon was late.  Tamra was the one who brought it up.  Plus, I think Shannon got upset because her husband called her out for telling him to leave at 12:30.



the only party that has a hard start time in my world is a wedding.  our weekends are filled with kids' events, and so are most of our friends'.

shannon didn't need to tell her she would be late, it wasn't a sit down dinner. it was a ho-down, which to me is a picnic. people come and go.

i can't imagine doing that to a person at a party, heather is on her own planet.

i wonder if crabby terry has ever attended a sporting event or coached one of his kids.


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> Even if Tamra brought it up, *heather didn't need to scold Shannon like a child in front of everyone.* H prides herself on etiquette & manners, but her behavior shows otherwise. You can talk about it afterwards, privately. She embarrassed her guest. That's rude.


 exactly.This is not the first time she's performs these public prosecutions lol. Funny though when she's lying her way out, she believes that the real story is what she thinks it is, not what actually happened. I think she's not all here, actually. 
These alien's eyes of hers freak me out too.


----------



## needloub

Bentley1 said:


> Totally agree. He's all about title dropping, it's pathetic.
> 
> *Did the "you're a penis" episode air yet?* I recall seeing the previews but I haven't seen it in any of the episodes I've watched.



No, but I am looking forward to that corny comment and the whole confrontation


----------



## Stepforded

I find it a bit strange how many plastic surgeons' wives are Housewives ... Andrea and Chris from Melbourne; Terry and Heather from Orange County; and Paul and Adrienne from Beverly Hills.

These men - and indeed their wives! - are not good publicity for their respective businesses.


----------



## needloub

Stepforded said:


> I find it a bit strange how many plastic surgeons' wives are Housewives ... Andrea and Chris from Melbourne; Terry and Heather from Orange County; and Paul and Adrienne from Beverly Hills.
> 
> *These men - and indeed their wives! - are not good publicity for their respective businesses.*



Trust me...their businesses will continue to thrive regardless of their behaviors/personalities.


----------



## sgj99

i want to reach through the television and slap the crap out of Vicki!  she is so selfish and all about me, me, me ... she wants Brianna and Troy to live with her and visit Ryan in Oklahoma.  Vicki, they are a family ... time for you to grow up!


----------



## horse17

I kind of like Shannon...she is a little kooky, and I dont like how she treats her husband, but she doesnt seem like a mean person...I m not  getting what Heathers problem is with her...


----------



## horse17

I agree....she should NEVER come between Brianna and her husband...


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> the only party that has a hard start time in my world is a wedding.  our weekends are filled with kids' events, and so are most of our friends'.
> 
> shannon didn't need to tell her she would be late, it wasn't a sit down dinner. it was a ho-down, which to me is a picnic. people come and go.
> 
> i can't imagine doing that to a person at a party, heather is on her own planet.
> 
> i wonder if crabby terry has ever attended a sporting event or coached one of his kids.


so true..


----------



## emcosmo1639

needloub said:


> This is my take on the episode.  I don't agree with Heather telling Shannon that she should have told her about her husband's coaching routine.  Heather can be a bit intense when it comes to planning parties.  I am definitely a "details girl" when it comes to planning a party, but if you seem to be so rigid into the details, you will forget what the day is actually about.  The only people that needed to be on time was her family and she should have focused on that, as well as the guests that were already present.  While Vicki's "snoring" may have annoyed Heather, I understand the point....Heather was losing sight of the actual occasion.  I wouldn't dare ask one of my guests why they were late to a party that I am hosting.  At times, I feel as if she is going through the motions of "having fun," and really doesn't know how to...
> 
> And I also heard her tell the controller to "turn it up." She left out that little detail from Terry



I didn't see last week's episode until tonight, but I agree completely.  The first thing I thought was why are you taking roll at your party when you should be enjoying it?  IMO Heather has a problem with Shannon for some unknown reason (probably something completely outside the show) and used this as an opportunity to "call her out" or "put her in her place."  Of course, it didn't quite work because she just came across as a stick in the mud instead.



lulilu said:


> Heather is horrible this season.  What makes Heather and Terry think they are so superior?  They are showing their true personalities.  So rude, condescending, self-important -- ugh.



I think they are getting more comfortable in front of the cameras and around everyone else so we are seeing more of the real them.  I don't think she is truly horrible, but rather both of them believe (whether accurate or not) that they are "better" than the rest.  Perhaps it's due to their wealth, education, how they handle themselves (you won't see heather dancing on bars or taking endless shots like the others).  Ultimately her and Terry come across like they think they are classier and more intellectual than the others and they are vocalizing it more.

As for the rest of the episode--I can't believe I like Lizzie but she seems great.  Funny, holds her own and so far is above the drama.  I hope she stays that way.  Vicki, however, is unbelievable!  She needs to watch her drinking because when she does she is rude, obnoxious, inappropriate and more.  For someone who has made it in the business world and is educated I can't believe she hasn't figured out how she is coming across--it tells me she doesn't have good friends around telling her to cut the crap.  Lastly, Shannon seems like a genuine person who really just wants to get along with everyone but she tends to play victim.  And despite the jerk her husband seems, she needs to work on keeping their fights and discussions more private--airing your laundry so publicly is not going to help your marriage.


----------



## anabanana745

Stepforded said:


> I find it a bit strange how many plastic surgeons' wives are Housewives ... Andrea and Chris from Melbourne; Terry and Heather from Orange County; and Paul and Adrienne from Beverly Hills.
> 
> These men - and indeed their wives! - are not good publicity for their respective businesses.




You forgot Lenny and what's her face from Miami


----------



## Bentley1

anabanana745 said:


> You forgot Lenny and what's her face from Miami




Lol. I forgot her name too :-/

But, yep, they are another to add to the list.


----------



## Jbb924

Tamra looks so bad in that confessional scene with the white eyeliner. Sorry I couldn't help myself. I really dislike her.


----------



## horse17

emcosmo1639 said:


> I didn't see last week's episode until tonight, but I agree completely.  The first thing I thought was why are you taking roll at your party when you should be enjoying it?  IMO Heather has a problem with Shannon for some unknown reason (probably something completely outside the show) and used this as an opportunity to "call her out" or "put her in her place."  Of course, it didn't quite work because she just came across as a stick in the mud instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are getting more comfortable in front of the cameras and around everyone else so we are seeing more of the real them.  I don't think she is truly horrible, but rather both of them believe (whether accurate or not) that they are "better" than the rest.  Perhaps it's due to their wealth, education, how they handle themselves (you won't see heather dancing on bars or taking endless shots like the others).  Ultimately her and Terry come across like they think they are classier and more intellectual than the others and they are vocalizing it more.
> 
> As for the rest of the episode--I can't believe I like Lizzie but she seems great.  Funny, holds her own and so far is above the drama.  I hope she stays that way.  Vicki, however, is unbelievable!  She needs to watch her drinking because when she does she is rude, obnoxious, inappropriate and more.  For someone who has made it in the business world and is educated I can't believe she hasn't figured out how she is coming across--it tells me she doesn't have good friends around telling her to cut the crap.  Lastly, Shannon seems like a genuine person who really just wants to get along with everyone but she tends to play victim.  And despite the jerk her husband seems, she needs to work on keeping their fights and discussions more private--airing your laundry so publicly is not going to help your marriage.


good post!


----------



## zaara10

Jbb924 said:


> Tamra looks so bad in that confessional scene with the white eyeliner. Sorry I couldn't help myself. I really dislike her.



I thought so too. She usually has those dark squinty looking eyes from too much eyeliner & botox so someone must have told her the white eyeliner would give her a wide eyed look. Didn't work.

Has heather addressed the chair issue in her blog? She needs to admit she was wrong about what went down. But knowing her, she won't.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> I thought so too. *She usually has those dark squinty looking eyes from too much eyeliner & botox so someone must have told her the white eyeliner would give her a wide eyed look. Didn't work*.
> 
> Has heather addressed the chair issue in her blog? She needs to admit she was wrong about what went down. But knowing her, she won't.



  I think that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Stepforded

anabanana745 said:


> You forgot Lenny and what's her face from Miami


 
Oh yikes - there's another one?!

I don't know who that is as I've only ever seen one episode of Miami ... is it worth going back to watch them now it might not be returning?  ... Which franchise is it most like?


----------



## DC-Cutie

The beauty queen lady has a very hard look about her. I can't tell if it's her facial structure or the Gawd awful old school drag queen makeup.


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> The beauty queen lady has a very hard look about her. I can't tell if it's her facial structure or the Gawd awful old school drag queen makeup.



I know what you mean...her eyebrows are very harsh too.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> The beauty queen lady has a very hard look about her. I can't tell if it's her facial structure or the Gawd awful old school drag queen makeup.



Ha!  So true!


----------



## Pinkcooper

anabanana745 said:


> You forgot Lenny and what's her face from Miami




Lenny and lisa! &#128523;


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> I kind of like Shannon...she is a little kooky, and I dont like how she treats her husband, but she doesnt seem like a mean person...I m not  getting what Heathers problem is with her...




Same! Heather is totally delusional and has a superiority complex... Only to me, Shannon seems superior in class and communication skills--seemingly money too.  This is probably why Heather is threatened.

Heather is so used to having absolute control at home that she thinks she should have absolute control over everyone else too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heather and Shannon both had crazy tight Botox eyes last night sitting at the restaurant.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> Same! Heather is totally delusional and has a superiority complex... Only to me, Shannon seems superior in class and communication skills--seemingly money too.  This is probably why Heather is threatened.
> 
> Heather is so used to having absolute control at home that she thinks she should have absolute control over everyone else too.


interesting point..yes...up until now, there was no one else that was on Heathers level financially...they showed the clip last night, and Heather was totally wrong about Shannons reaction to the chair thing...there is no way that Shannon did anything to warrant that type of reaction from Heather...I didnt mind at first, but now Heather is just trying to show everyone how smart and sophisticated she thinks she is......when in reality shes just a wannabe actress/housewife


----------



## Nishi621

GoGlam said:


> Same! Heather is totally delusional and has a superiority complex... Only to me, Shannon seems superior in class and communication skills--seemingly money too.  This is probably why Heather is threatened.
> 
> Heather is so used to having absolute control at home that she thinks she should have absolute control over everyone else too.



This is what I was thinking! That Shannon seems to have the home and money like Heather does. And, she is married and has kids, also like Heather. Shannon also lives in the same community as Heather, so, I think Heather feels threatened that she's no longer the rich, happily married with kids big home gal and she has some competition.


----------



## Nishi621

horse17 said:


> interesting point..yes...up until now, there was no one else that was on Heathers level financially...they showed the clip last night, and Heather was totally wrong about Shannons reaction to the chair thing...there is no way that Shannon did anything to warrant that type of reaction from Heather...I didnt mind at first, but now Heather is just trying to show everyone how smart and sophisticated she thinks she is......when in reality shes just a wannabe actress/housewife




Wouldn't Vicki be in the same financial category as Heather? doesn't Vicki have money?  But, perhaps heather puts Vicki in a different category because Vicki is older?


----------



## horse17

Nishi621 said:


> Wouldn't Vicki be in the same financial category as Heather? doesn't Vicki have money?  But, perhaps heather puts Vicki in a different category because Vicki is older?




Im sure Vicki has money too, but not sure if shes on the same level as Heather, financially....


----------



## zaara10

Heather kept going on & on about her "perception" of different situations. Well sweetheart, your perception is not reality. Realize that. 
She feels like bc she introduced Shannon to the group (w/ a little help from bravo) Shannon has some sort of loyalty to her. And she's jealous that Shannon connected w/ the other ladies better than heather does. Such a high school mentality.


----------



## guccimamma

i think terry is going thru menopause.


----------



## TulsaMINI

This is the first season I have noticed that it appears that the confessionals are taped in front of a green screen. My husband who does video editing agreed. You can tell they are not really in front of the background shown. And the most noticeable to me is Lizzie. I mean, is the ocean really like two steps out her back door? 

Anyone else notice this? What do you think?


----------



## nastasja

GoGlam said:


> Heather is totally delusional and has a superiority complex... Only to me, Shannon seems superior in class and communication skills--seemingly money too.  This is probably why Heather is threatened.




Agree. I like Shannon. She has pretty much the same lifestyle as Heather, but she's much more down to earth, kind, and relatable. I just think she and her husband are a bad match.


----------



## pink1

Yes!  It was odd.



TulsaMINI said:


> This is the first season I have noticed that it appears that the confessionals are taped in front of a green screen. My husband who does video editing agreed. You can tell they are not really in front of the background shown. And the most noticeable to me is Lizzie. I mean, is the ocean really like two steps out her back door?
> 
> Anyone else notice this? What do you think?


----------



## GoGlam

killerlife said:


> Agree. I like Shannon. She has pretty much the same lifestyle as Heather, but she's much more down to earth, kind, and relatable. I just think she and her husband are a bad match.




Definitely.  They may have been a good match but let things spiral a bit out of control and have some animosity toward one another which keeps snowballing.  Really hard to move past something like that.


----------



## DA Club

Nishi621 said:


> Wouldn't Vicki be in the same financial category as Heather? doesn't Vicki have money?  But, perhaps heather puts Vicki in a different category because Vicki is older?





horse17 said:


> Im sure Vicki has money too, but not sure if shes on the same level as Heather, financially....



I live a few miles from where Heather and Shannon live and the wealth is far different than where Vicki lives.  Heather and Shannon live on the coast in a neighborhood where the custom homes are about $10million and upwards (I think Heather's last house sold for $16million).  Vicki lives probably 30miles inland in a neighborhood called Coto de Caza where homes range from $1-$3million. In Orange County unfortunately people are divided between if you live on the coast and if you do not. For instance Tamra, Vicki and Lizzie all live far from the coast as opposed to Heather and Shannon (although Lizzie did say she had a family house on the coast where she did that photo shoot so maybe that's where she's taping her interviews).  So if we're talking houses alone to determine wealth (which may mean nothing if Vicki has a ton more money in the bank) then Heather and Shannon are on a far different money category.


----------



## Stepforded

DA Club[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you for this.  Oh my gosh, you're lucky to live in such a gorgeous part of the world.
> 
> I get the impression that Vicki is 'working class rich' - compared to the others who probably don't have to work another day in their lives if they choose.
> 
> Tamra's and Eddie's home is worth $1.2m which I find surprising ... I don't think she was that successful a real estate agent.


----------



## imgg

Stepforded said:


> Thank you for this.  Oh my gosh, you're lucky to live in such a gorgeous part of the world.
> 
> I get the impression that Vicki is 'working class rich' - compared to the others who probably don't have to work another day in their lives if they choose.
> 
> Tamra's and Eddie's home is worth $1.2m which I find surprising ... I don't think she was that successful a real estate agent.



1.2 million house in So Cal is not the same as 1.2m in other parts of the county.


----------



## caitlin1214

If anybody deserved to have the mechanical bull turned up while they were on it, it's Vicki and that damned snoring things she does. I'm glad Shannon was okay. (Shannon was the one who fell off the bull, correct?)


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> Heather kept going on & on about her "perception" of different situations. Well sweetheart, your perception is not reality. Realize that.
> She feels like bc she introduced Shannon to the group (w/ a little help from bravo) Shannon has some sort of loyalty to her. And she's jealous that Shannon connected w/ the other ladies better than heather does. Such a high school mentality.



Yes, yes. I think this it Heather's main problem with Shannon. Heather said this during their meeting casually, but I think she's it way ire than casual.
She feels superior to Vicki and Tamra, and loves to lord over them, and then comes Shannon.
I royally believed Shannon when she said, nor ally she gets along well with everyone, and that's why she is surprised to be scraping with Heather.
She really seemed to try and get her points across to Heather, but I don't think Heather can listen.

Again, I enjoyed Shannon this episode except of course the scenes with the husband. Nag, nag, nag is their only interaction.


----------



## smilerr

Nishi621 said:


> This is what I was thinking! That Shannon seems to have the home and money like Heather does. And, she is married and has kids, also like Heather. Shannon also lives in the same community as Heather, so, I think Heather feels threatened that she's no longer the rich, happily married with kids big home gal and she has some competition.




Totally agree.  Before Heather was top dog when it came to who had the most money wise.  I think she's intimated by Shannon....didn't she even "correct" her when Shannon said they lived in the same neighborhood or something?  I remember Heather acting as if Shannon lived nowhere near her.


----------



## bisbee

caitlin1214 said:


> If anybody deserved to have the mechanical bull turned up while they were on it, it's Vicki and that damned snoring things she does. I'm glad Shannon was okay. (Shannon was the one who fell off the bull, correct?)



No...it was Tamra.


----------



## caitlin1214

bisbee said:


> No...it was Tamra.


Thank you.


Well, I'm glad Tamra wasn't badly injured and that nothing was broken.


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> 1.2 million house in So Cal is not the same as 1.2m in other parts of the county.


yup......I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is too old for 'I don't like new girls. I'd rather meet boys'.


----------



## emcosmo1639

smilerr said:


> Totally agree.  Before Heather was top dog when it came to who had the most money wise.  I think she's intimated by Shannon....didn't she even "correct" her when Shannon said they lived in the same neighborhood or something?  I remember Heather acting as if Shannon lived nowhere near her.



This is exactly it--Heather was always top dog money wise and the other ladies all kind of fell in line behind her because of it (almost like a housewives hierarchy).  Now Shannon has come in and is at Heather's level so the other girls are willing to fall in line with her and are starting to see more of Heather's rude comments, talking down to everyone etc.  These are all things that have been happening the whole time, it just took someone at the same "level" to come along and make them more apparent.


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> 1.2 million house in So Cal is not the same as 1.2m in other parts of the county.



that may be a little high....it's a tract home, nothing special, but that's probably pretty close.


----------



## rockhollow

rockhollow said:


> Yes, yes. I think this it Heather's main problem with Shannon. Heather said this during their meeting casually, but I think she's it way ire than casual.
> She feels superior to Vicki and Tamra, and loves to lord over them, and then comes Shannon.
> I royally believed Shannon when she said, nor ally she gets along well with everyone, and that's why she is surprised to be scraping with Heather.
> She really seemed to try and get her points across to Heather, but I don't think Heather can listen.
> 
> Again, I enjoyed Shannon this episode except of course the scenes with the husband. Nag, nag, nag is their only interaction.





good lord, sorry about all the spelling mistakes. I was tired and typing on my ipad - should have re-read my comment before posting!


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> good lord, sorry about all the spelling mistakes. I was tired and typing on my ipad - should have re-read my comment before posting!


no worries, I do it all the time.....even on my desk top!


----------



## GaudyGirl

"Blow your socks off", "hang up the towel", "keep the fort down"? Maybe Bravo can send them to a tutorial on idioms. They are doing it wrong.


----------



## Stepforded

Shannon has put her house on the market:

http://radaronline.com/photos/real-housewife-shannon-beador-sells-home/photo/658994/


----------



## GoGlam

Iiiiiinteresting


----------



## Bentley1

Stepforded said:


> Shannon has put her house on the market:
> 
> http://radaronline.com/photos/real-housewife-shannon-beador-sells-home/photo/658994/



Wow. I wonder why? Shame to have such a home built then have to sell it. 

First Yolanda suspiciously selling her gorgeous Malibu home out of the blue , now Shannon.


----------



## lucywife

I think it makes sense. She said that they build the elevator for the resale meaning they were planning on selling the house eventually, and now that it was featured in the show it's a good time to do it. 
Heather and Terry sold their mansion as well after it was advertised (for free and nationwide) in previous season and so did Yo and Lisa from BH franchise.


----------



## AEGIS

does Vicky know that there are earthquakes in California?


----------



## AEGIS

caitlin1214 said:


> I like Heather, and Lizzie seems pretty cool.
> 
> Vicki just irritates me. To start snoring like that when something doesn't interest you? Really? It's one thing if you're joking (they did it on How I Met Your Mother when Ted was getting pretentious again. He knew they were joking and he felt it was them keeping him in check) but  to be completely serious and to do it every time is very, very rude.
> 
> Back to Heather, I don't know if people expect her to dumb down her conversations, but if they don't understand what she's talking about, that's not her fault.
> *
> Last week, at the Ugly Sweater Party, she used the word amalgam in conversation. I didn't see it as pretentious or her trying to put on airs. What would have been pretentious is if she used big words just to use them. *
> 
> It sounded very natural. She explained it to those who didn't know, and what should have happened is they move on with the conversation.
> 
> But then Heather gets self-conscious about sounding too "smart" which makes the conversation sound unnatural again.
> 
> To be fair, I like learning new words and what they mean and where they came from. I also like little tidbits of information like the proper temperature of wine. What those people find boring, I happen to find very interesting.
> 
> 
> Shannon picks on everything. Seriously, woman, give it a rest. I get correcting a child's grammar, and speaking with your mouth full sets a bad example for the kids, but you don't want the tone you use for your husband be the same one you use for your children.




I started feeling really smart bc I know and use that word And then I realized who Heather was speaking to and I didn't feel so bright lol


----------



## AEGIS

Vicky is such a b*tch. She wants Brianna with her to give birth and not with her husband. Wtf?! Does she know that bible verse "a man should leave his mother and his father and become one with his wife?"==or something like that
and Brianna said she rarely saw her mother anyway


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> When in doubt, let' s blame the help.
> Heather is a snobbish and prejudiced person.
> Who did not see that one coming?





Right. Bc the operator doesn't know the words fast and slow. She's such a---ugh. Up hers! I'm offended for the damn operator!

I hate the way Heather speaks to people. I hate it.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> The beauty queen lady has a very hard look about her. I can't tell if it's her facial structure or the Gawd awful old school drag queen makeup.





When she said "I am a beauty queen I don't need makeup tips" I thought oh but you do sweetheart.  She uses such a heavy  hand and bc she has an interesting face it looks weird.  I have never equated wonderful makeup applications with beauty queens.


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> I think it makes sense. She said that they build the elevator for the resale meaning they were planning on selling the house eventually, and now that it was featured in the show it's a good time to do it.
> Heather and Terry sold their mansion as well after it was advertised (for free and nationwide) in previous season and so did Yo and Lisa from BH franchise.




That's true!


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> When she said "I am a beauty queen I don't need makeup tips" I thought oh but you do sweetheart.  She uses such a heavy  hand and bc she has an interesting face it looks weird.  I have never equated wonderful makeup applications with beauty queens.




Her makeup always looks like crap. Heavy drawn on brows, frosted white shadow on her brow bones, heavy bronzing, too much of everything without blending. She has strong Features and needs to learn the right colors, textures  and how to contour and blend. She needs makeup tips!


----------



## caitlin1214

Bentley1 said:


> Her makeup always looks like crap. Heavy drawn on brows, frosted white shadow on her brow bones, heavy bronzing, too much of everything without blending. She has strong Features and needs to learn the right colors, textures  and how to contour and blend. She needs makeup tips!



I remember watching the season premiere of last season thinking "What did you do?"

(And the others said as much out loud during that episode.)


----------



## Stepforded

AEGIS said:


> When she said "I am a beauty queen I don't need makeup tips" I thought oh but you do sweetheart.  She uses such a heavy  hand and bc she has an interesting face it looks weird.  I have never equated wonderful makeup applications with beauty queens.


 
Yup - much like Gretchen.  Toooooo much!


----------



## guccimamma

rich home flippers? having your home on television is the ultimate marketing tool.


----------



## Michele26

What profession is Shannon's hubby in?


----------



## nastasja

Michele26 said:


> What profession is Shannon's hubby in?




Construction.


----------



## Michele26

killerlife said:


> Construction.


----------



## Stepforded

guccimamma said:


> rich home flippers? having your home on television is the ultimate marketing tool.


 
I agree ... they think (and in some cases they might be right) that their fans would be prepared to part with an insane amount of money to own the celeb's home.

I think I've already stated this elsewhere, but in case I haven't - Yolanda and David are asking about $15m over what the property is worth, according to someone who knows that area (when they first listed it on the open market, this expert passed comment on it).  This said, I think Yolanda and David's is the nicest house of any of the Housewives franchises, even if it is perched on a cliff above a motorway (I could learn to live with the noise for that gorgeous view).


----------



## Bellagrl25

Has heather dubrow had a nose job?


----------



## Stepforded

Stepforded said:


> Shannon has put her house on the market:
> 
> http://radaronline.com/photos/real-housewife-shannon-beador-sells-home/photo/658994/


 
Why is she selling ... divorce looming?  Financial issues?

Interesting reading here:  http://stoopidhousewives.com/2014/0...housewifes-crystal-cove-house-for-sale-why-2/


----------



## Nishi621

Maybe she doesn't want to live in the same community as Heather, lol!!


----------



## slang

Was this already posted?


Terry Dubrow & Paul Nassif (Adrienne's ex from RHoBH) are in a new reality show called "Botched" premiers June 24 



*http://www.realitytea.com/2014/06/0...-and-terry-dubrow-to-premiere-on-e-june-24th/*


*..."I'm going to go ahead and declare 2014 the Year of the Husbands. It may be a bold statement, but I am going to make it nonetheless. Bear with me while I break down my train of thought.

First, let's recall this season's Real Housewives of Atlanta. Never has there been a more husband-centric season of any Bravo show. Sure, the husbands are always around, but they are usually extras at best. They may contribute to the drama, but their participation is usually minimal. Of course, with this season's RHOA, the husbands took center stage with their ridiculousness so much so that they scored their own reunion special. Now, Paul Nassif, formerly of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, and Real Housewives of Orange County's Terry Dubrow are throwing their hats into the ring. 

Both Paul and Terry have never shied away from reality whoredom exposure. Both are well-to-do plastic surgeons with a slew of D-list celebrity clients, and Terry even eclipsed wife Heather's reality premiere with that plastic surgery reality showthe name of which now escapes me. 

Now, the duo are teaming up for what is sure to be a fun-filled (and silicone-filled) new series. Lord help us all. The pair will be starring in E!'s new series Botched. I wonder if the title is an homage to their marriages or just bad plastic surgery in general. I kid, I kid. It's clearly the former.  

Heather posted the above picture of the smarmy pals on her Instagam with the caption, "Congrats to my hubby @drdubrow on his new series #Botched with @DrPaulNassif ! Premieres Tuesday, June 24 at 9/8c on E! @eonline #RHOC #RHOBH"

&#8203;I know what I'll be doing the 24th, what about you?

THE SWAN! I knew I'd rememberI think I deserve some onion rings for that one!..."*


----------



## slang

So how many reality shoes is this for Terry? and for Paul? - quite a few from my bad memory!


----------



## Stepforded

slang said:


> So how many reality shoes is this for Terry? and for Paul? - quite a few from my bad memory!


 
About three for Terry, I think (?) ... he loves the camera, that one.

And Heather apparently loves being a Housewife as it is helping resurrect her acting career.  I'm not so sure it is a good thing for her - I think she could easily resurrect her career without this, and her fans might not like seeing the 'real' her 

Has Paul been on others aside from RHOBH?


----------



## Stepforded

slang said:


> ... Terry Dubrow & Paul Nassif (Adrienne's ex from RHoBH) are in a new reality show called "Botched" premiers June 24


 
Wow.  I'll definitely be tuning into the first one for a look-see.

I work with a woman who had a "lunchtime facial" and was trying to talk a few of us into going with her.  I was tempted, but couldn't get away.

When she returned, she didn't look any different.  But over the course of about two-three weeks she started to look younger, relaxed ... it was amazing!


----------



## zippie

Bellagrl25 said:


> Has heather dubrow had a nose job?


----------



## Stepforded

zippie said:


>


 
I really wish she'd take a 'less is more' cue with her make-up - it's just way too heavy.

She has a similar look to Julia Marguilles (sp?) but her thick eye make-up makes her look old and harsh.


----------



## guccimamma

Stepforded said:


> I really wish she'd take a 'less is more' cue with her make-up - it's just way too heavy.
> 
> She has a similar look to Julia Marguilles (sp?) but her thick eye make-up makes her look old and harsh.



the alien eyes don't help either.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ agree! She looks like an alien the before pic she looks like she's from earth.


----------



## slang

Actually I'm surprised how much Heather looks the same! Her nose, eyes and lips all look the same to me unlike some of the HW who look nothing like their former self because of so much work done


----------



## Prettyn

zippie said:


>


It appears like she had a little work done on her nose, but it could be the lighting. I think she wears all the eye makeup because her eyes are very dark and small. She is a natural beauty, she just needs to lay off the dark heavy eye make-up.


----------



## Bellagrl25

Prettyn said:


> It appears like she had a little work done on her nose, but it could be the lighting. I think she wears all the eye makeup because her eyes are very dark and small. She is a natural beauty, she just needs to lay off the dark heavy eye make-up.




I kind of think she had a little work done to her nose. Look closely... It's not quite as wide on her face nor is it as bulky ...


----------



## GoGlam

Bellagrl25 said:


> I kind of think she had a little work done to her nose. Look closely... It's not quite as wide on her face nor is it as bulky ...




Yep, mostly the bridge has been thinned


----------



## Bentley1

Heather has Most definitely had her nose thinned. 

The irises of her eyes are very large and dark, you can barely see the whites of her eyes, which causes that alien look to her eyes, imo.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> Heather has Most definitely had her nose thinned.
> 
> The *irises of her eyes are very large and dark*, you can barely see the whites of her eyes, which causes that alien look to her eyes, imo.



no plastic surgery can help that (that i am aware of...but who knows)


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> no plastic surgery can help that (that i am aware of...but who knows)




Lol, I don't think so. I actually like large irises, but heather's are a bit much for my taste.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Lizzy. She called Tamara out on her ish. No need in talking behind heathers back.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Lizzy. She called Tamara out on her ish. No need in talking behind heathers back.


I agree...not sure if I would have gotten involved with this crew,  but good for her....Tamara is such a pain in the a$$...I respect vicki for speaking up for Heather too....


----------



## horse17

Heather has Most definitely had her nose thinned. 

The irises of her eyes are very large and dark, you can barely see the whites of her eyes, which causes that alien look to her eyes, 



I looked at older pictuers of Heather, an her eyes looked very different..they almost had an almond shape...nothing like they look now...:wondering


----------



## krissa

Stepforded said:


> About three for Terry, I think (?) ... he loves the camera, that one.
> 
> And Heather apparently loves being a Housewife as it is helping resurrect her acting career.  I'm not so sure it is a good thing for her - I think she could easily resurrect her career without this, and her fans might not like seeing the 'real' her
> 
> Has Paul been on others aside from RHOBH?



Paul was in dr 90210 before the housewives franchise started (I believe).


----------



## needloub

I still don't understand why Tamra would be disappointed with Heather's news...just toast with champagne over the good news with Heather and vent your PAST frustrations with your husband later...


----------



## sgj99

needloub said:


> *I still don't understand why Tamra would be disappointed with Heather's news.*..just toast with champagne over the good news with Heather and vent your PAST frustrations with your husband later...



that was really stupid of Tamra to be upset about the previous guests on the show.  i think that Tamra just making it a big deal for "drama."


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Tamra's makeup in her interview/commentary section has been driving me NUTS. That white eyeliner under the black eyeliner makes me cringe.


----------



## nastasja

needloub said:


> I still don't understand why Tamra would be disappointed with Heather's news...just toast with champagne over the good news with Heather and vent your PAST frustrations with your husband later...




All for show. I feel like this season is super fake and set-up.


----------



## Creativelyswank

killerlife said:


> All for show. I feel like this season is super fake and set-up.




I think I'm done with OC


----------



## Bentley1

This season sucks.  Everyone gets on my nerves & they all look like cr*p.  I think the testosterone Tamara's been taking is giving her a masculine look.  Her face looks hard, rough and more squared off than usual.  She looked absolutely awful in the doctor's office with her son.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Creativelyswank said:


> I think I'm done with OC



I'm so over the OC also


----------



## Love Of My Life

Creativelyswank said:


> I think I'm done with OC


 


Over & out


----------



## sgj99

sarahloveslouis said:


> Tamra's makeup in her interview/commentary section has been driving me NUTS. That white eyeliner under the black eyeliner makes me cringe.



that drives me nuts too!  it looks creepy.


----------



## sunspray

sarahloveslouis said:


> Tamra's makeup in her interview/commentary section has been driving me NUTS. That white eyeliner under the black eyeliner makes me cringe.



Me too, it's kinda grossing me out honestly.


----------



## sgj99

sunspray said:


> Me too, it's kinda grossing me out honestly.



OT:  your kitty in your avatar is so cute!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

It was odd listening to Tamara tell her son he didn't need to inject his body with stuff. Considering, she is full of fakeness, gets injections on the regular and was at the doctors office to get HG shots!


----------



## zaara10

If Heather started slow talking at me
I think I'd slap her. Lol. She needs to hear herself sometimes. 
Don't plastic surgeons have work done on themselves too? I'm only asking bc I'm a bit surprised Terry hasn't had his nose done.


----------



## sunspray

sgj99 said:


> OT:  your kitty in your avatar is so cute!!!



Thanks, yours too!


----------



## sunspray

DC-Cutie said:


> It was odd listening to Tamara tell her son he didn't need to inject his body with stuff. Considering, she is full of fakeness, gets injections on the regular and was at the doctors office to get HG shots!



I thought the same.  She had just went on about how she can't stop doing things to herself because "it's not pretty" and the goes on talking about how he should be happy with himself the way he is. Nuts.


----------



## sunspray

zaara10 said:


> If Heather started slow talking at me
> I think I'd slap her. Lol. She needs to hear herself sometimes.
> Don't plastic surgeons have work done on themselves too? I'm only asking bc I'm a bit surprised Terry hasn't had his nose done.



Yeah someone needs to be specific and point out that that's the condescending thing instead of just saying she's condescending and using the hand gestures for "you're up here and talk like we're down here" because obviously she's not getting it.


----------



## bnjj

I just want to slap Vicki into next week, as I do most episodes.  Asking Ryan if he'll get a "real job"!?  How insulting.  And still going on and on about them moving.  STFU aleady!  If she were my mother she'd be told straight up to knock it off.  She is so bloody overbearing.

I still really like Shannon (less the way she nags her husband for every little thing) and, to my surprise, I like Lizzie.  Heather really has zero self awareness.


----------



## AECornell

Are we testing out Danielle or something? Why is she in every scene?

So far I like Lizzie but I feel like she's going to get on my nerves. I like Shannon. She's a little nuts but at least she seems honest. 

I think Tamara is just playing up the drama to keep herself relevant for bravo. She knows what she's doing. She needs that money honey.


----------



## Creativelyswank

dc-cutie said:


> it was odd listening to tamara tell her son he didn't need to inject his body with stuff. Considering, she is full of fakeness, gets injections on the regular and was at the doctors office to get hg shots!




this!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

AECornell said:


> Are we testing out Danielle or something? Why is she in every scene?
> 
> So far I like Lizzie but I feel like she's going to get on my nerves. I like Shannon. She's a little nuts but at least she seems honest.
> 
> I think Tamara is just playing up the drama to keep herself relevant for bravo. She knows what she's doing. She needs that money honey.



It seems she was supposed to be a HW but didn't make the cut.


----------



## tomz_grl

Creativelyswank said:


> It seems she was supposed to be a HW but didn't make the cut.


 
I find it odd that Danielle is always listed as Tamra's friend but she's always showing up with Lizzie...???


----------



## nastasja

AECornell said:


> Are we testing out Danielle or something? Why is she in every scene?




Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed her husband seems a little bit..........Off.


----------



## Jbb924

killerlife said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed her husband seems a little bit..........Off.



No! I'm right there with you!


----------



## lho

I am surprised there are so many Shannon fans.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> ]If Heather started slow talking at me
> I think I'd slap her.[/B] Lol. She needs to hear herself sometimes.
> Don't plastic surgeons have work done on themselves too? I'm only asking bc I'm a bit surprised Terry hasn't had his nose done.



  omg, I absolutely CRINGE every single time she does that!  She is talking to grown, adult WOMEN like that, who does that?  She gets away with way too much not only with the other women, but with Terry. She talks to him & treats him like a toddler too. The man is an educated doctor who funds her extravagant life, I'm not sure where she gets off talking down to him as though he is beneath her.  I'd let her have it if I was him, I don't understand why he's scared of her. She needs to be put in her place.


----------



## limom

.


----------



## sgj99

killerlife said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed her husband seems a little bit..........Off.





Jbb924 said:


> No! I'm right there with you!



i've just skipped right over him and never even noticed him around.  but i do remember rumors floating around when new housewives were being discussed on various blogs (i want to say at least six months ago) and one of the long-time rumors floating around the OC were about Danielle's husband, that this particular rumor about his sexuality had been around for quite sometime.


----------



## nastasja

sgj99 said:


> i've just skipped right over him and never even noticed him around.  but i do remember rumors floating around when new housewives were being discussed on various blogs (i want to say at least six months ago) and one of the long-time rumors floating around the OC were about Danielle's husband, that this particular rumor about his sexuality had been around for quite sometime.




Well, it's certainly easy to see why.


----------



## AEGIS

Tamra is such chickens*t....so readily to talk about Heather behind her back but when Lizzy says let's tell her to her face.

So the theme is Heather is condescending this season? and actually if Heather told Tamra something about Shannon why wouldn't all three of them be in a conversation?


----------



## AEGIS

Bentley1 said:


> omg, I absolutely CRINGE every single time she does that!  She is talking to grown, adult WOMEN like that, who does that?  She gets away with way too much not only with the other women, but with Terry. She talks to him & treats him like a toddler too. The man is an educated doctor who funds her extravagant life, I'm not sure where she gets off talking down to him as though he is beneath her.  I'd let her have it if I was him, I don't understand why he's scared of her. She needs to be put in her place.



It's bc the other women are not well spoken and are intimidated by her. She wouldn't get away with that crap with me or my friends.  And I feel like she is using more vocab this season than others


----------



## anabanana745

AEGIS said:


> It's bc the other women are not well spoken and are intimidated by her. She wouldn't get away with that crap with me or my friends.  And I feel like she is using more vocab this season than others




Heather is who she is. She hasn't  changed and isn't going to. In order to be friends with her or anybody else for that matter, you need to accept her good qualities and her bad ones.  I think the ladies shouldn't be so sensitive. 

Tamra for one, was being ridiculous. Friends and work are two separate things. To expect your friend to pitch and sell your business is unreasonable. Heather was open with her about what happened and even tried to help by getting Tamra an appearance. For her to be so ungrateful and even angry made her look like a total brat to me.


----------



## pursegrl12

sgj99 said:


> i've just skipped right over him and never even noticed him around.  but i do remember rumors floating around when new housewives were being discussed on various blogs (i want to say at least six months ago) and one of the long-time rumors floating around the OC were about Danielle's husband, that this particular rumor about his sexuality had been around for quite sometime.




Is he the one that was holding the tiny dog on the xmas party episode?


----------



## Creativelyswank

killerlife said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed her husband seems a little bit..........Off.




My gaydar was squealing!!


----------



## sgj99

pursegrl12 said:


> Is he the one that was holding the tiny dog on the xmas party episode?



i don't know, i don't remember even noticing him.  i just remember reading the rumors when they were searching for new housewives and the blogs were speculating which woman would be chosen.


----------



## missmoz

When Danielle's husband was first shown at their ugly sweater party, both DH and I were like that guy must be one of the gay friends.  Little did we know it was Danielle's husband!  This article came up in a quick search.  Why would he feel so compelled to announce he is not gay?  Something seems pretty fishy...



> Joe Gregorio is not one of the new MILFs on Bravo's The Real Housewives of Orange County, and his wife Danielle Gregorio does not make her debut as a Real Housewife until the new season premieres on April 24. And yet, the Villa Park husband and father of three felt compelled to announce he's not gay.
> ...



http://blogs.ocweekly.com/navelgazing/2014/03/joe_gregorio_husband_of_one_of.php


----------



## sgj99

missmoz said:


> When Danielle's husband was first shown at their ugly sweater party, both DH and I were like that guy must be one of the gay friends.  Little did we know it was Danielle's husband!  This article came up in a quick search.  Why would he feel so compelled to announce he is not gay?  Something seems pretty fishy...
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.ocweekly.com/navelgazing/2014/03/joe_gregorio_husband_of_one_of.php



yes!  that's him.  i remember that family photo.


----------



## AEGIS

anabanana745 said:


> Heather is who she is. She hasn't  changed and isn't going to. In order to be friends with her or anybody else for that matter, you need to accept her good qualities and her bad ones.  I think the ladies shouldn't be so sensitive.
> 
> Tamra for one, was being ridiculous. Friends and work are two separate things. To expect your friend to pitch and sell your business is unreasonable. Heather was open with her about what happened and even tried to help by getting Tamra an appearance. For her to be so ungrateful and even angry made her look like a total brat to me.




I didn't catch the entire discussion but whatever it was I agreed with Vicky. I don't really get why Tamra is mad.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

anabanana745 said:


> Heather is who she is. She hasn't  changed and isn't going to. *In order to be friends with her or anybody else for that matter, you need to accept her good qualities and her bad ones.  I think the ladies shouldn't be so sensitive.
> *
> Tamra for one, was being ridiculous. Friends and work are two separate things. To expect your friend to pitch and sell your business is unreasonable. Heather was open with her about what happened and even tried to help by getting Tamra an appearance. For her to be so ungrateful and even angry made her look like a total brat to me.



I totally agree with that. I feel like she makes use of her vast vocabulary all the time in her life, not just in particular situations (like with the other ladies), so I don't think she should even be addressed regarding this because it's part of who she is. What I really don't agree with is the tone of discussion she often uses. However! I am not perfect either and I am sure many of us unconsciously use tones of voice and gestures that bother others. I don't think she intends to put the others down, but rather just to get her points across, much like everybody else involved in contradictory conversations. But I do think she thinks she is above them.


----------



## Bentley1

spritz said:


> I totally agree with that. I feel like she makes use of her vast vocabulary all the time in her life, not just in particular situations (like with the other ladies), so I don't think she should even be addressed regarding this because it's part of who she is. What I really don't agree with is the tone of discussion she often uses. However! I am not perfect either and *I am sure many of us unconsciously use tones of voice and gestures that bother others*. I don't think she intends to put the others down, but rather just to get her points across, much like everybody else involved in contradictory conversations. But I do think she thinks she is above them.



Somethings are just common sense though.  The way she slows her words, starts pointing her hand in the person's direction to punctuate her words, leans in, interrupts, etc are all universally rude & insulting forms of communication.  She needs more self awareness in how she communicates.  That doesn't mean she needs to dumb down her vocabulary, she just needs to talk to adults like they are adults.  Not like she's chastising a toddler or talking to someone like they are stupid.


----------



## lulilu

Bentley1 said:


> Somethings are just common sense though.  The way she slows her words, starts pointing her hand in the person's direction to punctuate her words, leans in, interrupts, etc are all universally rude & insulting forms of communication.  She needs more self awareness in how she communicates.  That doesn't mean she needs to dumb down her vocabulary, she just needs to talk to adults like they are adults.  Not like she's chastising a toddler or talking to someone like they are stupid.



+1 Yes!  I don't think she has any self-awareness.  I can't help but think a normal person would be humiliated at watching herself on tv behaving like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so tired of Tamara and this damn fitness studio crap. Get over it!


----------



## AECornell

On WWHL Shannon looks like she's had some work done. Eyes and cheek fillers maybe?


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> On WWHL Shannon looks like she's had some work done. Eyes and cheek fillers maybe?



I missed it. Did everything work out betw her & her hubby?


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of Tamara and this damn fitness studio crap. Get over it!



I thought the same thing...just let it go!


----------



## guccimamma

is shannon drinking 10- 12 oz glasses of straight vodka? 

or is there water in there..... i think that would kill someone her size. 

her insides must be pickled.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> is shannon drinking 10- 12 oz glasses of straight vodka?
> 
> or is there water in there..... i think that would kill someone her size.
> 
> her insides must be pickled.




She said last night that it was mainly water.
As far as her marriage, while she was wearing her ring, it sounded kaput.
She got the seal of approval from bethany. A sure sign that she is a hot mess, imo.


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> She said last night that it was mainly water.
> As far as her marriage, while she was wearing her ring, it sounded kaput.
> *She got the seal of approval from bethany. A sure sign that she is a hot mess, imo*.



Well, frazzled understands frazzled (ie. crazy can understand crazy).  I like Shannon thus far...she does seem honest.  Lizzy, on the other hand, doesn't seem to add anything to the show thus far, but who knows....it's still early.  I would love to know what happens between her and Tamra...


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> She said last night that it was mainly water.
> As far as her marriage, while she was wearing her ring, it sounded kaput.
> She got the seal of approval from bethany. A sure sign that she is a hot mess, imo.


she was on WWHL it seemed like she was really working on her marriage...(?)....I didnt see the whole thing though...I seem to fall asleep now when OC is on...


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> she was on WWHL it seemed like she was really working on her marriage...(?)....I didnt see the whole thing though...I seem to fall asleep now when OC is on...



Yes, I saw WWHL, i did not get the impression from Shannon that her marriage was fine.
She never said : we are great now or anything like that.
Plus the fact that Beth texted to say that Shannon's situation was relatable to many women made me suspicious.
I do fall asleep too(who wouldn't ?) and catch it during the day.


----------



## horse17

^..its all so weird..


why do these people go on these shows, and then get divorced for the whole world to see?....its so obvious that a divorce is in the works when they sign up.....


----------



## slang

^ i don't get WWHL in my country but I read Shannon talked about her husband being charged for a domestic incident early I'm their marriage so it doesn't sound like their marriage was ever roses


----------



## bisbee

Bentley1 said:


> She needs to be put in her place.


 

Put in her place?  And what place is that?


----------



## Bentley1

bisbee said:


> Put in her place?  And what place is that?




A place where she doesn't talk to her friends and husband as though they are toddlers and she is their superior. That's where. 

And I'm not sure why you like to come for my comments on various threads.  If you don't like something I say, ignore it.


----------



## ShoreGrl

So sad...but I think we all saw this coming...

http://www.allabouttrh.com/lynn-curtins-daughters-taking-clothes-money-alexa-curtin-now-porn-star/



> And the drama never ends for Former RHOC star, Lynn Curtin. Lynn is now dealing with the aftermath of her out of control teen daughters. Her oldest daughter Raquel, is a &#8220;Suicide Girl,&#8221; and her youngest daughter Alexa, (who you might remember as the 16 year old who called her mom a ***** on season 4) is now a PORN STAR! Yes, you read that correctly. A Porn Star. Both girls have an Instagram, where they proudly broadcast their profession, and Alexa now goes by her porn name, Jayden Taylors. Check out some of the photos we found below
> 
> AllAboutTRH has done its research and we can confirm that this is in fact Alexa&#8217;s real account, and her sister&#8217;s account &#8220;SuttinSuicide_&#8221; also follows Alexa&#8217;s Jayden Taylors account.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I like suicide girls. Lol.


----------



## bnjj

Hmmm...interesting.  I googled Jayden Taylors and the pics I found don't really look like Alexa to me, although the pic on the twitter page looks like her.


----------



## ShoreGrl

bnjj said:


> Hmmm...interesting.  I googled Jayden Taylors and the pics I found don't really look like Alexa to me, although the pic on the twitter page looks like her.



That was my first thought too. But then I found her facebook page and I can see it is her. Her appearance has definitely changed since she was on the show. 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000801441164&fref=ts


----------



## bnjj

I think the pic on that FB page looks even less like her.  I did come across some pornographic pics that do look somewhat like her.

Lynn must be so proud.


----------



## TC1

bnjj said:


> I think the pic on that FB page looks even less like her. I did come across some pornographic pics that do look somewhat like her.
> 
> Lynn must be so proud.


 
I doubt Lynn cares, she probably just has the girls wear her jeweled cuffs in their photos and porn scenes..


----------



## flwrgirl

TC1 said:


> I doubt Lynn cares, she probably just has the girls wear her jeweled cuffs in their photos and porn scenes..


:giggles: Have to agree with you.


----------



## needloub

TC1 said:


> I doubt Lynn cares, she probably just has the girls wear her jeweled cuffs in their photos and porn scenes..



I just spit out my water!


----------



## MKB0925

needloub said:


> I just spit out my water!



Lol...omg me too!


----------



## Bellagrl25

How disgusting!


----------



## Swanky

Tamra was in my little part of the world last night - appearance w/ alcohol gig.  Some friends of mine went and met her and said she looked really old up close, they were surprised.  Also, she told them that they had to watch next week, something about Vicki and Brooks being naked!?


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Tamra was in my little part of the world last night - appearance w/ alcohol gig.  Some friends of mine went and met her and said she looked really old up close, they were surprised.  Also, she told them that they had to watch next week, *something about Vicki and Brooks being naked!?*




Now that's a frightening thought. I guess that's the clip we see in the previews for next week, looks like they're in Mexico, or points south.

I don't know, Orange County is getting as slow moving as New York.
I really didn't enjoy watching the implosion of Shannon's marriage - and to make it worst because I was watching online, the connection kept going down and I had to re watch some parts multiple times.

So both Vicki and Tamra make up with Heather - interesting.
Is Tamra now moving on to fight with the new girl - or Shannon?

Shannon's upset/crying voice is really grating, it real hard to take.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Tamra was in my little part of the world last night - appearance w/ alcohol gig.  Some friends of mine went and met her and said she looked really old up close, they were surprised.  Also, she told them that they had to watch next week, something about Vicki and Brooks being naked!?



She looks old on tv, so I can image it looks worse in person. Just like Vicki when I saw her years ago.


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> Somethings are just common sense though.  The way she slows her words, starts pointing her hand in the person's direction to punctuate her words, leans in, interrupts, etc are all universally rude & insulting forms of communication.  She needs more self awareness in how she communicates.  That doesn't mean she needs to dumb down her vocabulary, she just needs to talk to adults like they are adults.  Not like she's chastising a toddler or talking to someone like they are stupid.


*standing ovation*

This is spot on! Heather is extremely rude and thinks this type of obnoxious communication is perfectly okay. It's nearly impossible to warm to her because her conversation style is nonstop aggression and rudeness. You can't get comfortable because she hits you from all sides: judgemental gaze, *****y condescending tone, finger pointing, constantly needing to be right, smug attitude. It never stops and she has no idea how to self correct so she just blames the reactions she gets on everyone else.

I think she has a good heart, but she is her own worst enemy.


----------



## Tivo

anabanana745 said:


> Heather is who she is. She hasn't  changed and isn't going to. In order to be friends with her or anybody else for that matter, you need to accept her good qualities and her bad ones.  I think the ladies shouldn't be so sensitive.
> 
> Tamra for one, was being ridiculous. Friends and work are two separate things. To expect your friend to pitch and sell your business is unreasonable. Heather was open with her about what happened and even tried to help by getting Tamra an appearance. For her to be so ungrateful and even angry made her look like a total brat to me.


Heather has too many bad qualities and few good ones so it's in her best interest to change.

I totally agree with the second paragraph. Tamara was acting like a 5 y/o.


----------



## Tivo

bnjj said:


> I just want to slap Vicki into next week, as I do most episodes.  Asking Ryan if he'll get a "real job"!?  How insulting.  And still going on and on about them moving.  STFU aleady!  If she were my mother she'd be told straight up to knock it off.  She is so bloody overbearing.
> 
> I still really like Shannon (less the way she nags her husband for every little thing) and, to my surprise, I like Lizzie.  Heather really has zero self awareness.


I'm on Vicky's side in this case because I think she's buying their house. If Brianna wants her mom to butt out, stop begging for money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> I'm on Vicky's side in this case because I think she's buying their house. If Brianna wants her mom to butt out, stop begging for money.



Did I miss something, Vicki is buying thier home?


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Did I miss something, Vicki is buying thier home?


Isn't that why they asked her to look at homes with them in OK? Vicky was more involved with the Realtor and the Realtor was more interested in her approval than Ryan and Brianna's. They seemed just along for the ride. From what we've seen of Ryan's personality he would've taken the lead on all of that if he were paying for the house.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't heard it for sure so I won't assume.  I think Brianna trusts her mom and this is a big step for an adult child.  I think a lot of kids would be happy for mom/Grandma to come with to help w/ baby and they're experience.  Plus it needed to be filmed 

**IF** Vicki is helping pay, I still don't see how that gives her any pull in Brianna's other choices.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't heard it for sure so I won't assume.  I think Brianna trusts her mom and this is a big step for an adult child.  I think a lot of kids would be happy for mom/Grandma to come with to help w/ baby and they're experience.  Plus it needed to be filmed
> 
> **IF** Vicki is helping pay, I still don't see how that gives her any pull in Brianna's other choices.


I think it does if Ryan is unable to support his family and Vicky ends up constantly footing the bill. Ryan is also very rude and has shown mysognistic tendencies. He wants to control everything but can't carry his own weight. He and Brianna seem manipulative with Vicky. Constantly insulting her but then using her when they need financial backing. "Give us your wallet, but stay out of our business." They can't have it both ways.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> Isn't that why they asked her to look at homes with them in OK? Vicky was more involved with the Realtor and the Realtor was more interested in her approval than Ryan and Brianna's. They seemed just along for the ride. From what we've seen of Ryan's personality he would've taken the lead on all of that if he were paying for the house.



I asked my parents to look with me when I purchased my first home and I admit, my parents were asking more questions than me. I didn't have a clue.


----------



## slang

No way Vicki is buying Breanna house! 
She was there to help them when looking which is normal - most kids ask their parents for help when looking at houses & parents generally ask all the questions since they have the experience
Ryan has a job - there is no indication he can't support his family


----------



## Swanky

Sorry but I disagree. Giving monetary gifts does not give Vicki any say over her adult DDs life IMO. 
It's all moot anyhow.


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I think it does if Ryan is unable to support his family and Vicky ends up constantly footing the bill. Ryan is also very rude and has shown mysognistic tendencies. He wants to control everything but can't carry his own weight. He and Brianna seem manipulative with Vicky. Constantly insulting her but then using her when they need financial backing. "Give us your wallet, but stay out of our business." They can't have it both ways.



Agreed. However, they need to realize that this money comes with string attached...


----------



## sgj99

anabanana745 said:


> Tamra for one, was being ridiculous. Friends and work are two separate things. To expect your friend to pitch and sell your business is unreasonable. Heather was open with her about what happened and even tried to help by getting Tamra an appearance. For her to be so ungrateful and even angry made her look like a total brat to me.



i agree, Tamra is being childish about this.



Tivo said:


> I'm on Vicky's side in this case because I think she's buying their house. If Brianna wants her mom to butt out, stop begging for money.



i never heard or even got the impression that Vicki was buying their house.  i got the feeling that if Brianna and Ryan said "we're moving to Oklahoma" Vicki probably said: "then i have to come out there and help you find a house because you can't do anything without me involved."



Tivo said:


> I think it does if Ryan is unable to support his family and Vicky ends up constantly footing the bill. Ryan is also very rude and has shown mysognistic tendencies. He wants to control everything but can't carry his own weight. He and Brianna seem manipulative with Vicky. Constantly insulting her but then using her when they need financial backing. "Give us your wallet, but stay out of our business." They can't have it both ways.



i'm not a fan of Ryan, he's shown himself to be a big controlling jerk.  but he does have a job and Vicki's attitude is insulting to anyone in the military with her comment about him getting a "real job."


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Ryan's comment about his job being more important than any civilian job  was any better thank Vicki's.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Ryan's comment about his job being more important than any civilian job  was any better thank Vicki's.



+1. I've lost any bit of respect I had for Ryan after he went crazy on Lydia's mother about putting feet on the furniture.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> I asked my parents to look with me when I purchased my first home and I admit, my parents were asking more questions than me. I didn't have a clue.




Yes, I wouldn't say Vicki is buying their home, maybe she is, but, just because she was there helping to look and asking questions doesn't mean she is paying. She just knows a lot more about buying a house than they do.

On the other hand, if he is military and they will probably move again in 3 years or so, why buy a house??? Just rent!


----------



## rockhollow

Nishi621 said:


> Yes, I wouldn't say Vicki is buying their home, maybe she is, but, just because she was there helping to look and asking questions doesn't mean she is paying. She just knows a lot more about buying a house than they do.
> 
> On the other hand, if he is military and they will probably move again in 3 years or so, why buy a house??? Just rent!





I wonder though if Vicki isn't helping with the buying of a house. Bree said they were looking in the 400K range. That seems like a lot. Bree hasn't really worked since they got married, and he can't have that high of a salary with the military.
And then as you say - what about all the moving that goes with a military career? If he gets sent overseas again, it's going to be hard for Bree with 2 small children, a big house, and no family near.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rockhollow said:


> I wonder though if Vicki isn't helping with the buying of a house. Bree said they were looking in the 400K range. That seems like a lot. Bree hasn't really worked since they got married, and he can't have that high of a salary with the military.
> And then as you say - what about all the moving that goes with a military career? If he gets sent overseas again, it's going to be hard for Bree with 2 small children, a big house, and no family near.


 

Tend to agree that Vicki is probably offering financial support..& too many opinions... LOL

Its sad that she won't be near her grandchildren so she can see all the  "firsts"...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sometimes buying is better than renting. I did that while I was in the Air Force. It just made more sense, I didn't have to put any money down, low percentage rate, received a grant and few other perks. Even with the upkeep and fees, it was still cheaper than renting.   When I received orders, I placed it on the market and sold within 30 days. 

Yes, it seems like a hassle but short term can be better on the wallet. 

If he gets deployment orders, his salary would increase and let's not forget, They get money from being on the show (well maybe Brianna if not both of them)


----------



## slang

I still don't think Vicki is helping them out financially. This is the same person who said she bought Breanna that Mercedes in season 3 but really Breanna was responsible for all the payments so all Vicki did was lease her a car but Bre paid for it


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I still don't think Vicki is helping them out financially. This is the same person who said she bought Breanna that Mercedes in season 3 but really Breanna was responsible for all the payments so all Vicki did was lease her a car but Bre paid for it



Right.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> +1. I've lost any bit of respect I had for Ryan after he went crazy on Lydia's mother about putting feet on the furniture.



that was just so wrong and bizarre to me.


----------



## nastasja

DC-Cutie said:


> and let's not forget, They get money from being on the show (well maybe Brianna if not both of them)




I'm sure they both do. Baby too, since he's shown a lot.


----------



## Designed_One

rockhollow said:


> I wonder though if Vicki isn't helping with the buying of a house. *Bree said they were looking in the 400K range. That seems like a lot.* Bree hasn't really worked since they got married, and he can't have that high of a salary with the military.
> And then as you say - what about all the moving that goes with a military career? If he gets sent overseas again, it's going to be hard for Bree with 2 small children, a big house, and no family near.


 
I actually think thats a bargain. That seems very reasonable for first time home buyers to be buying something in that price range.


----------



## limom

Designed_One said:


> I actually think thats a bargain. That seems very reasonable for first time home buyers to be buying something in that price range.



400k is a lot of money for military personnel and most Americans.
He makes about 3k/month according to this:
http://www.military-ranks.org/marine-corps-pay


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> 400k is a lot of money for military personnel and most Americans.
> He makes about 3k/month according to this:
> http://www.military-ranks.org/marine-corps-pay



The base salary is low, but depending on when he joined he may be on the receiving end of a nice bonus or reenlistment bonus, as well as cost of living allowance, hazardous duty pay and a few others....


----------



## Designed_One

limom said:


> 400k is a lot of money for military personnel and most Americans.
> He makes about 3k/month according to this:
> http://www.military-ranks.org/marine-corps-pay


 
36k a year? In the military?


----------



## AEGIS

Heather is a piece of sh*t


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> Heather is a piece of sh*t



Pretty much. Right along side Tamara....


----------



## DiorT

DC-Cutie said:


> Pretty much. Right along side Tamara....



Yup.  And Terry smirking in the background was awful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ugh, brooks.


----------



## horse17

wow....Heather can be so cold...yes, we get that your pissed that someone called you a liar, but clearly Shannon was not on the defensive and not there to argue......


yuck, now I have to look at Brooks in a hat and shorts...


----------



## AEGIS

Terry is a messy queen. My hushed would NEVER.

and I realize Heather's trick. Whenever someone wants to talk to her about her behavior she says "I thought you were going to apologize to ME." she did it with Tamra and with Shannon.

I like the fact that Shannon just went over to talk to her. But I'm surprised she didn't say my husband told me you were talking slick. Heather looks awful this season. 

Did Heather really not know she was coming over? I'm just thinking about filming.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And shirtless brooks. Uggggghhhhh


----------



## MKB0925

Ugh....Brooks in that towel....just disgusting!


----------



## MKB0925

Ewwww....and then they flipped over. So repulsed by that man!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did Tamara feel,it was her duty to tell heather and then for heather to lie to Shannon's face - messy. 

No Tamara, you feel miserable because you got caught.


----------



## AEGIS

If Tamra hadn't lied about it it wouldn't have been so bad. But she lied to her face.

Heather is just a b*tch. She talked about this girl and got caught.


----------



## AEGIS

Now I see why Heather and Tamra are friends. Messy messy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is heathers husband there?


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did Tamara feel,it was her duty to tell heather and then for heather to lie to Shannon's face - messy.
> 
> No Tamara, you feel miserable because you got caught.


well, according to Tamara, she told Heather because she wanted Heather to "lay off" Shannon....yeah right Tam....she just likes to pretend to feel bad about someone elses downfall...she used it to make up with Heather....

maybe lizzie is right, shannon should have just approached Tamara, and left it at that....

it is very painful to watch Shannon go through all of this....of course we dont know the real deal, but for some reason, I feel bad for her...

OMG... Brookes makes me sick...


----------



## AEGIS

Lol my dh looked up and was like "that's an un sent text. At least send it to the producer."


----------



## GoGlam

Never liked Heather, likely never will.  She is just an absurdly self-unaware person.


----------



## zaara10

Why is heather saying Shannon's issues are none of her business and then spreading her business? Did she do that or not? 
I wish Shannon was better at standing up to heather. She should have point blank asked her to stop talking sh!t about her.
And Tamra looks extra awful w/ those bangs.
They're all such lying b*tches. I wouldn't trust any of them.


----------



## gmel

^^ Agree with all anti-Heather

Heather is absolutely delusional, and her husband is not far behind.

I personally feel she is somewhat jealous of Shannon and is loving the bad place she is in with David.

I am a super fan of how real Shannon is...  old school reality


----------



## Jbb924

I feel so bad for Shannon. Tamra is so disgusting. She brings nothing positive to the table. Her personality is awful and her face is hard to look at. Her hair at the restaurant was atrocious. I'm surprised Lizzie wasn't more sympathic. She seems like a reasonable person, I'm not sure why she is aligning herself with Heather. 
I understand that Heather may have felt it was a little much for Shannon to show up at her house, but clearly the woman is going through things. Heather wasn't above the fray since she admitted to discussing Shannon's marital problems at lunch. Heather was so cold. I hope Shannon learns to stick up for herself better, because she is getting eaten alive by these sharks. I think the most disgusting thing about this episode was Terry in the background. Those two make me sick.


----------



## dr.pepper

Heather is THE WORST!

And Terry...UGH. They both have their head in the clouds. The worst are Heather's stupid faces she makes when people are talking to her as if she simply cannot understand HOW this person is saying such things. Gimme a break b*tch. 

Brooks -- *vomit*


----------



## gail13

When the Housewives show started out it was fun to see what they were doing and wearing but now it's become a partially scripted series that needs to be changed up.  I'm tired of the occasional get togethers at the local restaurants or their homes where there is some silly lavish affair and fake friendship.  If you actually look around, the events aren't well attended.

And then there are the two trips per season where lots of fighting takes place and one Housewife gets eaten alive by the others.  It seems more about product placement for the hotel.  

Keeping Heather in Chanel and Hermes has got to be putting a strain on the family inheritance.  At least we aren't hearing about Hot in Cleveland this season!


----------



## limom

dr.pepper said:


> Heather is THE WORST!
> 
> And Terry...UGH. They both have their head in the clouds. The worst are Heather's stupid faces she makes when people are talking to her as if she simply cannot understand HOW this person is saying such things. Gimme a break b*tch.
> 
> Brooks -- *vomit*



Heather and terry have their azzes somewhere right, but it is nowhere in the clouds....

Ugly, ugly people.

The reason why Lizzie is aligning herself with Heather and the older girls is because she wants to make sure she stays on the show.
Shannon could be a one year wonder.
I personally like her realmess.
Team Shannon.


----------



## 4Elegance

I'm interested to see how Shannon's story line plays out.  Her opening line about the OC being a place of secrets but she has nothing to hide has me thinking there is more to this.


----------



## horse17

it wouldnt surprise me if heather and terry dont actually have the wonderful marriage they display to everyone....clearly terry being on this show was a path to his own reality show.......isnt he busy enough with his medical practice?


----------



## limom

4Elegance said:


> I'm interested to see how Shannon's story line plays out.  Her opening line about the OC being a place of secrets but she has nothing to hide has me thinking there is more to this.



My theory is that Shannon is an alcoholic and that the Dubrow's marriage is actually worst than hers.
I can't stand the *****ing about the small house.
I'd rather be locked in a closet with Vicki than at Versailles with Heather.


----------



## limom

right, it is interesting that Paul is a participant on that show. 


horse17 said:


> it wouldnt surprise me if heather and terry dont actually have the wonderful marriage they display to everyone....clearly terry being on this show was a path to his own reality show.......isnt he busy enough with his medical practice?


----------



## 4Elegance

limom said:


> My theory is that Shannon is an alcoholic and that the Dubrow's marriage is actually worst than hers.
> I can't stand the *****ing about the small house.
> I'd rather be locked in a closet with Vicki than at Versailles with Heather.




I think Shannon drinks to help deal with a marriage where both parties se to be in it for the kids.  As far as Dubrow's marriage I remember them having issues the first season on air.  Remember Terry mentioning divorce?


----------



## limom

4Elegance said:


> I think Shannon drinks to help deal with a marriage where both parties se to be in it for the kids.  As far as Dubrow's marriage I remember them having issues the first season on air.  Remember Terry mentioning divorce?



Shannon feels lonely and wants to connect with David but at least both parties seems like decent people, imo.
She called him first thing after getting  out of the wasp nest and he "acted"kind and concerned.
Terry and Heather are both phoney people.
They mad that the Beador are getting to sell their house on the show, too. Boo hoo.
Why do they have the dead brother's paraphernalia hanging out on the wall for?
To make an extra buck?
I can't recall the divorce comment as all the housewives shows seems to merge in my mind.
The one common denominator is the famewho^ing.


----------



## *schmoo*

I used to like Heather out of the bunch but last night was a low point for her.


----------



## zaara10

Heather's lack of empathy toward Shannon shocks me. Your acquaintance/coworker/friend is obviously distraught, standing in your home & all you can do is think about yourself, berate her & then kick her out of your home? And then you have the nerve to get mad when she doesn't respond to your text msg? Heather is heartless.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm sure the reasons Heather even sent the text were that 1) she wanted to save face a little 2) find a way to try to make Shannon the bad guy again 3) keep the drama going.


----------



## nastasja

I can't stand Heather. She has a huge stick up her a__.

Have we seen Shannon wasted? Like the stupid wasted they've shown Vicki and Tamra being on many episodes? 

I know they've shown Terry making drinks for himself as soon as he got home from work, at least a couple of times, but no one says he's an alcoholic.

Lizzie bores me to death. She seems unhappy with her husband too. Seems to be a running theme on this show.


----------



## limom

killerlife said:


> I can't stand Heather. She has a huge stick up her a__.
> 
> Have we seen Shannon wasted? Like the stupid wasted they've shown Vicki and Tamra being on many episodes?
> 
> I know they've shown Terry making drinks for himself as soon as he got home from work, at least a couple of times, but no one says he's an *alcoholic*..



True maybe more like she uses alcohol like a crutch but still. Too much drinking does not help with her situation. 
As far as Heather, I hope that terry realized that he is mated with the dragon lady.
I was expecting her to hug Shannon. Just cold.


----------



## Tivo

Seems like Heather is on a "Make Shannon the Bad Guy/Make Myself Look Right" mission this season. Heather started it with Shannon by overreacting with that stupid seating arrangement. She knew she was the real problem in that incident and has been desperately trying to prove/convince people she was rightfully angry and Shannon is crazy. Every interaction with Shannon has Heather on 10 trying to expose Shannon for the "crazy" she is. It's not working. 

However Shannon needs to get to the point faster and accept that dealing with Heather means saying what she has to say and then shutting the conversation down. She shouldn't expect comfort from Heather, just ask her how she found out, once she figured out it was Tamara say "Thanks." and leave. Stop getting side tracked with Heather's mannerisms. Shannon seems to love playing victim


----------



## Joelle55

killerlife said:


> I can't stand Heather. She has a huge stick up her a__.
> 
> Have we seen Shannon wasted? Like the stupid wasted they've shown Vicki and Tamra being on many episodes?
> 
> I know they've shown Terry making drinks for himself as soon as he got home from work, at least a couple of times, but no one says he's an alcoholic.
> 
> Lizzie bores me to death. She seems unhappy with her husband too. Seems to be a running theme on this show.


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## cjy

Heather was a real B to Shannon. That was very uncalled for. Heather has really shown her colors this season. I felt so sorry for Shannon.


----------



## Creativelyswank

DiorT said:


> Yup.  And Terry smirking in the background was awful.




Seriously, he's as bad as a 12 year old girl.


----------



## Bentley1

Jbb924 said:


> I feel so bad for Shannon. Tamra is so disgusting. She brings nothing positive to the table. Her personality is awful and her face is hard to look at. Her hair at the restaurant was atrocious. I'm surprised Lizzie wasn't more sympathic. She seems like a reasonable person, I'm not sure why she is aligning herself with Heather.
> I understand that Heather may have felt it was a little much for Shannon to show up at her house, but clearly the woman is going through things. Heather wasn't above the fray since she admitted to discussing Shannon's marital problems at lunch. Heather was so cold. I hope Shannon learns to stick up for herself better, because she is getting eaten alive by these sharks. I think the most disgusting thing about this episode was *Terry in the background*. Those two make me sick.



Good post, totally agree with everything.

Terry is disgusting.  Not only was he in the background, he was smirking & snickering like a little school girl.  He feeds off the women's drama like a leech, beyond creepy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Certainly would not be confiding in either Tamra or Heather... These are not nice
girls & they both really leave a lot to be desired certainly as friends...backstabbing biatches


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> Heather's lack of empathy toward Shannon shocks me. Your acquaintance/coworker/friend is obviously distraught, standing in your home & all you can do is think about yourself, berate her & then kick her out of your home? And then you have the nerve to get mad when she doesn't respond to your text msg? Heather is heartless.



I thought this way too. It's just like kicking a puppy - sorry, Heather was just totally heartless.
My heart was just breaking for Shannon, and I'm a bit on the fence about her sometimes.
I know she was in shock over the email, but then she did tell Tamra she felt there were deep problems in the marriage since the kids were born, so.....
But, Heather was a cold *****.

Now Tamra, why couldn't she have just admitted to telling Heather when Shannon came over,well sorry again, I forgot it was Tamra I was talking about. She loved spilling Shannon's secrets, and knew it would please Heather to hear Shannon was hurting.

And don't get me started on Terry lurking in the background, like a naughty schoolgirl!


----------



## AEGIS

It's Tamra's fault Shannon went over that house and was berated by Heather. If she'd told the truth it likely would have never happened.


----------



## sgj99

AEGIS said:


> It's Tamra's fault Shannon went over that house and was berated by Heather. If she'd told the truth it likely would have never happened.



i agree.   the whole time Shannon was crying to Tamra and then speaking about the text Tamra was so adamant she had not said anything to Heather but she did, they have it on camera!


----------



## Pinkcooper

I was a big Heather fan the last season or two but I am extremely disappointed in her. I thought she was above all this bull crap and was more rational than Tamara and even Vicky. I like Shannon even though she seems all over the place - what you see is what you get!


----------



## EMMY

I love this show and watch it for the sheer drama...I end up shaking my head most of the time after each episode but also realize lots of these shows are scripted for ratings.

My thoughts on Heather and Shannon are they just do not like each other..I keep thinking that 'you recognize your faults in other people' and they are like water and oil...and each one may harbor intimidation towards the other one and it comes out in the way they rub each other...Heather is Heather..it's the way she is...she is one bossy lady and I'm sure she is hiding crap in her marriage too...I don't feel sorry for Shannon at all...they are making her look like she has a drinking problem--maybe she does or she doesn't-but man the way she treats her husband...some of the comments she makes would push any man away...I realize she is unhappy and going through a tough time but son't say you want your husband to spend time with you and then say nasty rude things..Tamara is Tamara..she is a fox though as she often plays both sides of the fence...Vicky is the one that if I HAD to make a choice I would ax her...for some reason her antics just annoy the p*ss out of me..I can't stand to look at her after all she has done to her face too...such a shame....

In reality all of these women have serious issues...They all talk behind each other's back and OMG are just evil to each other.....but....this show is pure entertainment for me and I am so glad I am NOT them or have friends like them...wtf!!!! But I LOVE watching it...OMG...one of my fav shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## needloub

killerlife said:


> I can't stand Heather. She has a huge stick up her a__.
> 
> *Have we seen Shannon wasted? Like the stupid wasted they've shown Vicki and Tamra being on many episodes? *
> 
> I know they've shown Terry making drinks for himself as soon as he got home from work, at least a couple of times, but no one says he's an alcoholic.
> 
> Lizzie bores me to death. She seems unhappy with her husband too. Seems to be a running theme on this show.


Nope!  

And I agree, Lizzie is a bore...


----------



## lulilu

Agree with all about Heather - there is not one nice thing I can think of her and her girlfriend Terry.  Lizzie is so out of her league that she should just go home now.  She reeks of desperation to stay relevant and will do and say anything.  And her friend, whatshername - who cares about her.  They should go back to the mall nail salon.

I hope for the best for Shannon.  She seems so honest, and they are beating her up.


----------



## horse17

so far, I actually don't mind Lizzie...its just that she doesn't have much of a storyline, and doesn't live a glamorous lifestyle...I do think she is capable of holding her own with this crew though...


----------



## Prettyn

Heather was embarrassed for talking to her so call friends about Shannon's marriage  at the restaurant, she had to get Shannon out of her house ASAP!  Heather does not have the balls to admit what she did was wrong, at least Tamara apologized and admitted it.


----------



## anabanana745

Prettyn said:


> Heather was embarrassed for talking to her so call friends about Shannon's marriage  at the restaurant, she had to get Shannon out of her house ASAP!  Heather does not have the balls to admit what she did was wrong, at least Tamara apologized and admitted it.




I was so surprised she didn't shift all the blame to Tamra. Tamra should have admitted everything to Shannon. What was she thinking? Tamra is not a good friend.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> so far, I actually don't mind Lizzie...its just that she doesn't have much of a storyline, and doesn't live a glamorous lifestyle...I do think she is capable of holding her own with this crew though...



i like her too but yes, she doesn't have the lifestyle or storyline.  i do like that she can snap back at Vicki without any hesitation, though.  Heather and Shannon have the wealth and the lifestyle, everyone else is what i'd call middle-class with Vicki at the top.  Lizzie and Tamra certainly don't have big gorgeous homes.

and no wonder Danielle, the brunette who keeps popping up, is just a "friend" of the housewives - she's too quiet, a bit plain, and from what i've seen a little boring.


----------



## Nishi621

Wow, if Vicki is upper middle class, then I must be poor. LOL! 
But, yes, Tamra and Lizzie certainly don't have homes and such like I want to see on these shows.


----------



## sgj99

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, if Vicki is upper middle class, then I must be poor. LOL!
> But, yes, Tamra and Lizzie certainly don't have homes and such like I want to see on these shows.



Vicki is doing very well, she's just not in the same uber-wealthy circles as Shannon and Heather.  that was all i meant.


----------



## Nahreen

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, if Vicki is upper middle class, then I must be poor. LOL!
> But, yes, Tamra and Lizzie certainly don't have homes and such like I want to see on these shows.



The first two seasons when Tamra was married to Simon he showered her with expensive birhday gifts (diamond Rolex etc) and they had parties, it did seem she had a more luxurious lifestyle than now.


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> Vicki is doing very well, she's just not in the same uber-wealthy circles as Shannon and Heather.  that was all i meant.



I also think Vicki is quite economical, she is careful on what she spends her money. I believe she could afford to spend a lot more than what we see her do. She has seen people around her living above their means and the financial crash in 2008. Look at Slade the first two seasons on the show, he had AMEX platinum card that Jo used and now he went shopping for an engagement ring with a piece of glass as center stone for Gretchen.


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> I also think Vicki is quite economical, she is careful on what she spends her money. I believe she could afford to spend a lot more than what we see her do. She has seen people around her living above their means and the financial crash in 2008. Look at Slade the first two seasons on the show, he had AMEX platinum card that Jo used and now he went shopping for an engagement ring with a piece of glass as center stone for Gretchen.


I agree with you about Vicki.....how long was she married to her last husband?...I cant remember his name......didnt she have to pay him a good amt of money in the settlement?....surprised she didnt have a prenup



omg,,,Slade?...what at total fraud...


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think Shannon and Heather are uber-wealthy, especially as compared to Vicky.  Those two seem to have chosen to invest their money a certain way (large homes with high upkeep) and probably spend a lot of what they earn.  

Terry is a plastic surgeon, not a captain of industry.  Sure, they make a wonderful salary and adding TV work on top of that helps.  I have a feeling, like others have said, that Vicky is being smarter about how she spends her money.  She is, after all, very successful at selling insurance so she must have a great grasp on concepts such as risk, present values and future values.  

Heather pretends to be very elite and educated with her diction, making use of the "word of the day." I doubt she has a great grasp on the fact that she makes very little outside of the Housewives and that she is not fooling everyone with her "I'm the cream of the crop in every way and you are just inferior" attitude.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I don't think Shannon and Heather are uber-wealthy, especially as compared to Vicky.  Those two seem to have chosen to invest their money a certain way (large homes with high upkeep) and probably spend a lot of what they earn.
> 
> Terry is a plastic surgeon, not a captain of industry.  Sure, they make a wonderful salary and adding TV work on top of that helps.  I have a feeling, like others have said, that Vicky is being smarter about how she spends her money.  She is, after all, very successful at selling insurance so she must have a great grasp on concepts such as risk, present values and future values.
> 
> Heather pretends to be very elite and educated with her diction, making use of the "word of the day." I doubt she has a great grasp on the fact that she makes very little outside of the Housewives and that she is not fooling everyone with her "I'm the cream of the crop in every way and you are just inferior" attitude.


Vicky has a low net worth.
Because of her divorce.

As far as Heather and Shannon, they are upscale house flippers.
I guess you do not know many cosmetic surgeons. They bank big time.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Vicky has a low net worth.
> As far as Heather and Shannon, they are upscale house flippers.
> I guess you do not know many cosmetic surgeons. They bank big time.




Oh, do you have access to their bank accounts? I was speaking in theoretical, you're making outright statements.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Oh, do you have access to their bank accounts? I was speaking in theoretical, you're making outright statements.



Yes, I am making statements just like you are.


----------



## Nahreen

How much is playic surgery in LA? Here it is so expensive and doing botox is not common at all. Neither are those teeth things.


----------



## bnjj

horse17 said:


> I agree with you about Vicki.....how long was she married to her last husband?...I cant remember his name......didnt she have to pay him a good amt of money in the settlement?....surprised she didnt have a prenup
> 
> 
> 
> omg,,,Slade?...what at total fraud...


 
Don.  They were married 20 some years.  I doubt she needed a pre-nup 20+ years ago.


----------



## Nishi621

Nahreen said:


> The first two seasons when Tamra was married to Simon he showered her with expensive birhday gifts (diamond Rolex etc) and they had parties, it did seem she had a more luxurious lifestyle than now.




true, but, I always wondered how Simon could afford all that stuff. I mean, didn't he work for a car dealership? I can't remember what he did for them, manager?? But, still, it never added up where the money for a diamond Rolex and fancy parties came from. It seems Eddie lives a much more realistic lifestyle for what he and Tamra do for a living.


----------



## Nahreen

Nishi621 said:


> true, but, I always wondered how Simon could afford all that stuff. I mean, didn't he work for a car dealership? I can't remember what he did for them, manager?? But, still, it never added up where the money for a diamond Rolex and fancy parties came from. It seems Eddie lives a much more realistic lifestyle for what he and Tamra do for a living.



Yes he was a manager. Don't know what they earn in the states. Maby he had some other investments too. I suppose I could buy a diamond Rolex too if I saved for some time but not a motorcycle, rolex and diamond bracelet. However, I think that Americans have more expendable income than a Swede, out taxes and VAT are really high. Cars are also something that I think are much cheaper in the US. 

I guess some of the places the men/or housewives visit such as shops or restaurants either give them a discount or even let them get something for free. Bravo for sure always zooms in on the name for the store or restaurant so it is "free commersial" for them.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Yes he was a manager. Don't know what they earn in the states. Maby he had some other investments too. I suppose I could buy a diamond Rolex too if I saved for some time but not a motorcycle, rolex and diamond bracelet. However, I think that Americans have more expendable income than a Swede, out taxes and VAT are really high. Cars are also something that I think are much cheaper in the US.
> 
> I guess some of the places the men/or housewives visit such as shops or restaurants either give them a discount or even let them get something for free. Bravo for sure always zooms in on the name for the store or restaurant so it is "free commersial" for them.



And don't forget credit is easily attainable as well.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> And don't forget credit is easily attainable as well.



Another impression I have of American men (maby it was these Bravo shows that gave me this impression) is that they want to show off their own success in front of everybody by giving the wife an extravagant necklace or watch. It hasbeen done multiple times on these shows and the fact the carat count is always told openly. Here nobody talks about carats on their jewellery or how much it cost. We don't buy these types of rings either with a big stone. 

Sometimes I wish my DH would show off a bit more with expensive gifts, LOL.


----------



## AECornell

Yeah I want to know how a plastic surgeon can afford a $16m house. Even Paul and Adrienne's house isn't that massive, even with her money.



GoGlam said:


> I don't think Shannon and Heather are uber-wealthy, especially as compared to Vicky.  Those two seem to have chosen to invest their money a certain way (large homes with high upkeep) and probably spend a lot of what they earn.
> 
> Terry is a plastic surgeon, not a captain of industry.  Sure, they make a wonderful salary and adding TV work on top of that helps.  I have a feeling, like others have said, that Vicky is being smarter about how she spends her money.  She is, after all, very successful at selling insurance so she must have a great grasp on concepts such as risk, present values and future values.
> 
> Heather pretends to be very elite and educated with her diction, making use of the "word of the day." I doubt she has a great grasp on the fact that she makes very little outside of the Housewives and that she is not fooling everyone with her "I'm the cream of the crop in every way and you are just inferior" attitude.


----------



## AECornell

But you get to live in Sweden, somewhere I've always wanted to travel to. So many more pluses for you! Also Sweden is much more liberal than the US and I'm more inclined to live there than here. Actually I would love to live there. So far we're stuck in the US because of our dog, but one day we'll get out!



Nahreen said:


> Yes he was a manager. Don't know what they earn in the states. Maby he had some other investments too. I suppose I could buy a diamond Rolex too if I saved for some time but not a motorcycle, rolex and diamond bracelet. However, I think that Americans have more expendable income than a Swede, out taxes and VAT are really high. Cars are also something that I think are much cheaper in the US.
> 
> I guess some of the places the men/or housewives visit such as shops or restaurants either give them a discount or even let them get something for free. Bravo for sure always zooms in on the name for the store or restaurant so it is "free commersial" for them.


----------



## GoGlam

AECornell said:


> Yeah I want to know how a plastic surgeon can afford a $16m house. Even Paul and Adrienne's house isn't that massive, even with her money.




Unless there is a good amount of family money there, the taxes and upkeep alone probably account for a large chunk of what he brings home.  Surgeons make a great amount of money.. But with the insurance they pay, overhead costs and after taxes, owning a $16M home is not attainable by most of them unless they venture out into things like product development, public speaking (appearance fees) and the media.  So that's probably why Terry and Heather are on TV.  A brilliant way to flip your house (that you could not sustainably afford) for more money in order to make a net gain of a few million.

ETA: just did a quick estimate of what the tax bill alone would have been for their home for the year. It's about $140,000.  That does not count mortgage and home insurance as well as landscaping, cleaning, maintenance (systems and structure).  The median income for a plastic surgeon with 5-7 years of experience is $264,000 according to the census.  Let's say Terry is SO excellent he can command an outlying salary of $1M.  After taxes, and after his home-related costs are removed, he's not left with all that much.  Luckily for them, they advertised a house they built at a discount to its assessed value and sold it at around $16m.. Probably realized a profit of a few million and have TV income coming in.

Still very difficult to sustain that lifestyle.  At least they're hustling!


----------



## Nahreen

AECornell said:


> But you get to live in Sweden, somewhere I've always wanted to travel to. So many more pluses for you! Also Sweden is much more liberal than the US and I'm more inclined to live there than here. Actually I would love to live there. So far we're stuck in the US because of our dog, but one day we'll get out!



Have you seen the movie Holiday with Kate Winslet and Cameron Diaz? Maby we should swop homes for 2 weeks, LOL. Actually Sweden is a good country to live in. But I like seeingother places and sometimes it is frustrating that you work hard and there is so little left after taxes. I have a high education and earn good money but it would still take me 1,5 years of saving to buy a diamond Rolex. I would not be able to buy anything else or travel during that time.


----------



## AECornell

Nahreen said:


> Have you seen the movie Holiday with Kate Winslet and Cameron Diaz? Maby we should swop homes for 2 weeks, LOL. Actually Sweden is a good country to live in. But I like seeingother places and sometimes it is frustrating that you work hard and there is so little left after taxes. I have a high education and earn good money but it would still take me 1,5 years of saving to buy a diamond Rolex. I would not be able to buy anything else or travel during that time.



That's what it was like when we lived in NYC. Taxes were so high and everything was expensive, that we felt like we were just living there to live and not getting the most out of it. We loved living there but knew we needed to move if we wanted to start a family. So we did. DH kept the same salary and we're saving about $700 a month on rent. So much easier. Plus now we have this guy


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Unless there is a good amount of family money there, the taxes and upkeep alone probably account for a large chunk of what he brings home.  Surgeons make a great amount of money.. But with the insurance they pay, overhead costs and after taxes, owning a $16M home is not attainable by most of them unless they venture out into things like product development, public speaking (appearance fees) and the media.  So that's probably why Terry and Heather are on TV.  A brilliant way to flip your house (that you could not sustainably afford) for more money in order to make a net gain of a few million.
> 
> ETA: just did a quick estimate of what the tax bill alone would have been for their home for the year. It's about $140,000.  That does not count mortgage and home insurance as well as landscaping, cleaning, maintenance (systems and structure).  The median income for a plastic surgeon with 5-7 years of experience is $264,000 according to the census.  Let's say Terry is SO excellent he can command an outlying salary of $1M.  After taxes, and after his home-related costs are removed, he's not left with all that much.  Luckily for them, they advertised a house they built at a discount to its assessed value and sold it at around $16m.. Probably realized a profit of a few million and have TV income coming in.
> 
> Still very difficult to sustain that lifestyle.  At least they're hustling!


Yes and don't forget that his brother died and left his family his estate.
Plastic surgeon in New York makes millions per annum, I would expect the same in Orange County.
Remember they don't deal with insurance. ( besides their own).
I never leave the place without dropping $1600 and it is just injection. It adds up....


----------



## bnjj

limom said:


> *Yes and don't forget that his brother died and left his family his estate.*
> Plastic surgeon in New York makes millions per annum, I would expect the same in Orange County.
> Remember they don't deal with insurance. ( besides their own).
> I never leave the place without dropping $1600 and it is just injection. It adds up....



I was going to say this as well.


----------



## slang

^ plus Heather was working when she met Terry, they get income from this show plus Terry has been on like 5 reality shows inc his new one that started on E! this week
These 2 certainly work for what they have


----------



## AEGIS

$264,000? where is that number coming from. That is not accurate in the least.  That's average for like family medicine with some experience not plastic surgery.  They can make millions a year, easy.


----------



## limom

slang said:


> ^ plus Heather was working when she met Terry, they get income from this show plus Terry has been on like 5 reality shows inc his new one that started on E! this week
> These 2 certainly work for what they have



Yes! Heather does work hard as well and gets residuals from the series she was on.


----------



## *schmoo*

AEGIS said:


> $264,000? where is that number coming from. That is not accurate in the least.  That's average for like family medicine with some experience not plastic surgery.  They can make millions a year, easy.




That's what I was thinking. Esp in California.


----------



## GoGlam

It's based on census data.  I'm not validating it, I'm saying that's what's out there.  It is an average nationwide, which is why I said Terry could make a million or so.

I don't know why everyone is speaking in such absolutes.  I say "likely" and get jumped all over bc it's not what YOU think a PS would make in the OC.

How many PS have YOU had access to in terms of all their financials.  When I was with a wealth and asset manager in boston, amongst many other clients in our high net worth portion of the firm, we had a few in the medical arena; two plastic surgeons.  They were barely saving anything after their "lavish" lifestyle and could barely afford to keep two homes with a present value of $6M total.  The salary was not that high and their insurance was very high, one more than another based on how he outsourced his anesthesiologist.

So, I would love to know.  How many financial statements have you looked into for people like Terry?  Because even if he was making double what our very high-end reputable clients were making, a simple Monte Carlo analysis would show they could not sustain a lifestyle where their assets centered around a primary home with a $16M value.


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> And don't forget credit is easily attainable as well.


I was going to say the same thing..anyone can put anything on credit.


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> Another impression I have of American men (maby it was these Bravo shows that gave me this impression) is that they want to show off their own success in front of everybody by giving the wife an extravagant necklace or watch. It hasbeen done multiple times on these shows and the fact the carat count is always told openly. Here nobody talks about carats on their jewellery or how much it cost. We don't buy these types of rings either with a big stone.
> 
> Sometimes I wish my DH would show off a bit more with expensive gifts, LOL.


some men do that..not all...


----------



## Nishi621

limom said:


> Yes and don't forget that his brother died and left his family his estate.
> Plastic surgeon in New York makes millions per annum, I would expect the same in Orange County.
> Remember they don't deal with insurance. ( besides their own).
> I never leave the place without dropping $1600 and it is just injection. It adds up....




Was his brother someone wealthy and famous?? I think something was mentioned in the first season but I don't remember


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> It's based on census data.  I'm not validating it, I'm saying that's what's out there.  It is an average nationwide, which is why I said Terry could make a million or so.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is speaking in such absolutes.  I say "likely" and get jumped all over bc it's not what YOU think a PS would make in the OC.
> 
> How many PS have YOU had access to in terms of all their financials.  When I was with a wealth and asset manager in boston, amongst many other clients in our high net worth portion of the firm, we had a few in the medical arena; two plastic surgeons.  They were barely saving anything after their "lavish" lifestyle and could barely afford to keep two homes with a present value of $6M total.  The salary was not that high and their insurance was very high, one more than another based on how he outsourced his anesthesiologist.
> 
> So, I would love to know.  How many financial statements have you looked into for people like Terry?  Because even if he was making double what our very high-end reputable clients were making, a simple Monte Carlo analysis would show they could not sustain a lifestyle where their assets centered around a primary home with a $16M value.


You need to widen your circle.
My neighbor makes $2 millions and he is a mere otolaryngologist.
Of course, he is at the prime of his career and is well regarded.
Plastic surgeon makes more because they do not take insurance and since I am schooling you here. Many doctors also receive income from pharm co. While it has been reduced somehow because of new legislations.
Do not underestimate surgeons and physicians in general.
Stepping off my soap box now!


----------



## limom

Nishi621 said:


> Was his brother someone wealthy and famous?? I think something was mentioned in the first season but I don't remember



Yes he was a well known rocker.


----------



## julemakeup

GoGlam said:


> It's based on census data.  I'm not validating it, I'm saying that's what's out there.  It is an average nationwide, which is why I said Terry could make a million or so.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is speaking in such absolutes.  I say "likely" and get jumped all over bc it's not what YOU think a PS would make in the OC.
> 
> How many PS have YOU had access to in terms of all their financials.  When I was with a wealth and asset manager in boston, amongst many other clients in our high net worth portion of the firm, we had a few in the medical arena; two plastic surgeons.  They were barely saving anything after their "lavish" lifestyle and could barely afford to keep two homes with a present value of $6M total.  The salary was not that high and their insurance was very high, one more than another based on how he outsourced his anesthesiologist.
> 
> So, I would love to know.  How many financial statements have you looked into for people like Terry?  Because even if he was making double what our very high-end reputable clients were making, a simple Monte Carlo analysis would show they could not sustain a lifestyle where their assets centered around a primary home with a $16M value.




I can see where you are coming from that most PS would not be able to sustain a lifestyle esp with a $16M home. However, was the value of the home assessed at today's value of $16M after they sold it or did they purchase it at $16M? They can very well have purchased/built their home way less than what it is worth now, so it was a bit more attainable in their income bracket. Or perhaps they have other successful investments or just a big trust fund from their families that makes everything attainable.


----------



## Nishi621

limom said:


> Yes he was a well known rocker.



I just googled it. he was the lead singer of Quiet Riot, wow!! What a difference from Terry!


----------



## nastasja

Nishi621 said:


> Was his brother someone wealthy and famous?? I think something was mentioned in the first season but I don't remember




He was lead singer for Quiet Riot.


----------



## horse17

I have no idea what a cosmetic surgeon makes....however, if they were to carry a 10mil mortgage, it could cost them a little over 500k/year..P&I...I would think they could find a bank to lend them that if they were earning 1 mil/year..it is cutting it close, but not impossible...


----------



## zaara10

Nishi621 said:


> I just googled it. he was the lead singer of Quiet Riot, wow!! What a difference from Terry!



What??! Terry's brother was the lead singer of quiet riot?? I had no idea!


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I don't think Shannon and Heather are uber-wealthy, especially as compared to Vicky.  Those two seem to have chosen to invest their money a certain way (large homes with high upkeep) and probably spend a lot of what they earn.
> 
> Terry is a plastic surgeon, not a captain of industry.  Sure, they make a wonderful salary and adding TV work on top of that helps.  I have a feeling, like others have said, that Vicky is being smarter about how she spends her money.  She is, after all, very successful at selling insurance so she must have a great grasp on concepts such as risk, present values and future values.
> 
> Heather pretends to be very elite and educated with her diction, making use of the "word of the day." I doubt she has a great grasp on the fact that she makes very little outside of the Housewives and that she is not fooling everyone with her "I'm the cream of the crop in every way and you are just inferior" attitude.



big hat, no cattle.....


----------



## Creativelyswank

AEGIS said:


> $264,000? where is that number coming from. That is not accurate in the least.  That's average for like family medicine with some experience not plastic surgery.  They can make millions a year, easy.




ITA. My friend is making over 300k at Kaiser straight out of residency.


----------



## GoGlam

julemakeup said:


> I can see where you are coming from that most PS would not be able to sustain a lifestyle esp with a $16M home. However, was the value of the home assessed at today's value of $16M after they sold it or did they purchase it at $16M? They can very well have purchased/built their home way less than what it is worth now, so it was a bit more attainable in their income bracket. Or perhaps they have other successful investments or just a big trust fund from their families that makes everything attainable.




Yep agreed.  That's why I stated they probably made a good spread of a few million from what it cost them to what they sold it for (RHOC helped inflate the sale price)


----------



## slang

Nishi621 said:


> I just googled it. he was the lead singer of Quiet Riot, wow!! What a difference from Terry!



I don't really see a resemblance between them either, but did you ever watch the reality show Ex-wives of Rock?
Terry was on an episode doing breast surgery on Athena Lee (sister of Tommy Lee from Motley Crue) Seems she knew Kevin from back in the day (and of course that he had passed) and when Terry walked into the exam room she looked like she saw a ghost because she couldn't believe how much the 2 looked alike and didn't know Kevin & Terry were brothers.
I googled Kevin right away after that episode and thought they looked so different, but maybe it was Kevin's hair & the fact Terry doesn't have much


----------



## nastasja

Really? When I just now Googled pics, I think he looks like Terry with a wig! I think they look a lot alike.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> Yes and don't forget that his brother died and left his family his estate.
> Plastic surgeon in New York makes millions per annum, I would expect the same in Orange County.
> Remember they don't deal with insurance. ( besides their own).
> I never leave the place without dropping $1600 and it is just injection. It adds up....



So injections are 1600 dollars per time. How long does it take? Some of that cost will go to the company that manufactures the stuff you get injected (probably quite alot I would guess). I work at a hospital and all material is really expensive. 

Now a specialist dr here earns maby twice of what a computer engineer earns so not so much more considering the long education. My DH is computer manager at Ericsson and he earns more than many dr:s at my hospital. The most lucrative is to be a "rental dr" and go from hospital to hospital. The plastic surgeons often work at both the hospital plus have their own private clinic. I think that might be more lucrative.


----------



## Bentley1

limom said:


> You need to widen your circle.
> 
> My neighbor makes $2 millions and he is a mere otolaryngologist.
> 
> Of course, he is at the prime of his career and is well regarded.
> 
> Plastic surgeon makes more because they do not take insurance and since I am schooling you here. Many doctors also receive income from pharm co. While it has been reduced somehow because of new legislations.
> 
> Do not underestimate surgeons and physicians in general.
> 
> Stepping off my soap box now!



My cousin's best friend is a dermatologist in LA. He's only in his mid 30s and he's already banking 900k a year! 


Although, I do agree that their lifestyle seems a bit expensive and lavish, even for a high end plastic surgeon. I recall asking how they could afford such a huge, custom home during their first season.  Someone mentioned terry had some family investments as well. Don't remember the details though.


----------



## limom

Bentley1 said:


> My cousin's best friend is a dermatologist in LA. He's only in his mid 30s and he's already banking 900k a year!
> 
> 
> Although, I do agree that their lifestyle seems a bit expensive and lavish, even for a high end plastic surgeon. I recall asking how they could afford such a huge, custom home during their first season.  Someone mentioned terry had some family investments as well. Don't remember the details though.



Yes and imagine the passive income. Most of the docs, I know, also have investments in diagnostic centers. Some no longer participate in public healthcare, meaning they no longer take any type of insurance.
So while Terry's lifestyle is exceptionally lavish, he certainly can afford it.


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> You need to widen your circle.
> My neighbor makes $*2 millions and he is a mere otolaryngologist.*
> Of course, he is at the prime of his career and is well regarded.
> Plastic surgeon makes more because they do not take insurance and since I am schooling you here. Many doctors also receive income from pharm co. While it has been reduced somehow because of new legislations.
> Do not underestimate surgeons and physicians in general.
> Stepping off my soap box now!




No way unless he is also a facial plastic surgeon which is what most otolaryngologist do to make their $.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AECornell said:


> Yeah I want to know how a plastic surgeon can afford a $16m house. Even Paul and Adrienne's house isn't that massive, even with her money.




Real estate in Orange County is cheaper than in Beverly Hills.  In BH rent for a 3 bedroom apt starts at $4,000.  The Maloof house was pretty huge...


----------



## Nahreen

Has anybody stayed at St Regis in OC? I'm thinking of doing that on my next visit to LA. Stay 3 days in OC and 3 in Beverly Hills. I'll attend a conference in Anaheim and wanted to stay a few extra days in the area. We have already been to LA before and done all the tourist things (universal, sea world, hollywood etc).


----------



## limom

imgg said:


> No way unless he is also a facial plastic surgeon which is what most otolaryngologist do to make their $.



I know that it is a huge private practice and it also has a "cosmetic" department.


----------



## sgj99

killerlife said:


> Really? When I just now Googled pics, I think he looks like *Terry with a wig*! I think they look a lot alike.



me too!


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## limom

Kevin Dubrow


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> I know that it is a huge private practice and it also has a "cosmetic" department.



The cosmetic department is the part that makes the money versus the ENT side of things.  This is one of my least favorite specialities as most ENT's do the facial certificate so they can make money.  It's sort of like a Podiatrist versus an Orthopedic Surgeon.  While they can call themselves "Cosmetic Surgeons" or "Facial Plastic Surgeons" they are not Board Certified in Plastic Surgery like Plastic Surgeons and their training was primarily in Ear Nose and Throat not Plastic Surgery.  However, they usually do well financially because they tend to invest a lot more in marketing than a lot of the PS guys.  I'm not saying your neighbor is not a nice guy or anything as I obviously don't know who he is, just talking in general about his specialty and why he can afford a 2 million home.  That is not the case for most doctors, unless there is a cosmetic part of their practice.  Paul Nassif is board certified in otolaryngology and personally I would only trust those guys for nose jobs only.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> Has anybody stayed at St Regis in OC? I'm thinking of doing that on my next visit to LA. Stay 3 days in OC and 3 in Beverly Hills. I'll attend a conference in Anaheim and wanted to stay a few extra days in the area. We have already been to LA before and done all the tourist things (universal, sea world, hollywood etc).


Yes!  It is really nice as well as the Ritz in Dana Point.


----------



## Longchamp

imgg said:


> The cosmetic department is the part that makes the money versus the ENT side of things.  This is one of my least favorite specialities as most ENT's do the facial certificate so they can make money.  It's sort of like a Podiatrist versus an Orthopedic Surgeon.  While they can call themselves "Cosmetic Surgeons" or "Facial Plastic Surgeons" they are not Board Certified in Plastic Surgery like Plastic Surgeons and their training was primarily in Ear Nose and Throat not Plastic Surgery.  However, they usually do well financially because they tend to invest a lot more in marketing than a lot of the PS guys.  I'm not saying your neighbor is not a nice guy or anything as I obviously don't know who he is, just talking in general about his specialty and why he can afford a 2 million home.  That is not the case for most doctors, unless there is a cosmetic part of their practice.  Paul Nassif is board certified in otolaryngology and personally I would only trust those guys for nose jobs only.



Agree with everything.  Many ENT do fillers and botox now. 
Do your research ladies before you pick your provider.

Retinal opthalmologists generally garner a higher take home than PS, esp with baby boomers and acute  macular degeneration.  Medicare reimburses for AMD injections and that office call runs around 2500 to 3500 average with Eylea.

Way off topic for this thread but just wanted to add my support about PS avg income way above 264k.  Terry and Heather can probably afford their lifestyle, but bills might be tight.


----------



## limom

imgg said:


> The cosmetic department is the part that makes the money versus the ENT side of things.  This is one of my least favorite specialities as most ENT's do the facial certificate so they can make money.  It's sort of like a Podiatrist versus an Orthopedic Surgeon.  While they can call themselves "Cosmetic Surgeons" or "Facial Plastic Surgeons" they are not Board Certified in Plastic Surgery like Plastic Surgeons and their training was primarily in Ear Nose and Throat not Plastic Surgery.  However, they usually do well financially because they tend to invest a lot more in marketing than a lot of the PS guys.  I'm not saying your neighbor is not a nice guy or anything as I obviously don't know who he is, just talking in general about his specialty and why he can afford a 2 million home.  That is not the case for most doctors, unless there is a cosmetic part of their practice.  Paul Nassif is board certified in otolaryngology and personally I would only trust those guys for nose jobs only.



Completely agree. Without rebelling too much, I would never be a patient of this particular physician.
I actually go to a dermatologist for my injections because I am a "high maintenance" patient.


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> Completely agree. Without rebelling too much, I would never be a patient of this particular physician.
> *actually go to a dermatologist for my injections *because I am a "high maintenance" patient.




I do too!  Mainly because injections is a large part of the derms practice.  Where plastic surgeons etc have more experience cutting on people than injections (plus they always try to sell you!) . I am a strong believer in going to a doctor who specialize in the specific thing I want, versus a general doctor who does a little bit of everything.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> Agree with everything.  Many ENT do fillers and botox now.
> Do your research ladies before you pick your provider.
> 
> Retinal opthalmologists generally garner a higher take home than PS, esp with baby boomers and acute  macular degeneration.  Medicare reimburses for AMD injections and that office call runs around 2500 to 3500 average with Eylea.
> 
> Way off topic for this thread but just wanted to add my support about PS avg income way above 264k. * Terry and Heather can probably afford their lifestyle, but bills might be tight.*



I think they can afford their lifestyle because he went Hollywood.  Between the Swan, the Housewives and all the other shows he has been on, plus his plastic surgery practice, I doubt they are hurting much.


----------



## lulilu

Well, they are doing well enough to be having an even bigger house built, no?  An Heather does love her Chanel RTW and bags.


----------



## nycmom

They've also done well with real estate, they seem to have made about 6 million on their last sale.


----------



## guccimamma

heather is vile


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> Vicky has a low net worth.
> Because of her divorce.
> 
> As far as Heather and Shannon, they are upscale house flippers.
> I guess you do not know many cosmetic surgeons. They bank big time.


what is Vickis net worth?....where do you see that information?


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> what is Vickis net worth?....where do you see that information?



It was revealed in the divorce papers.
I can't recall the exact amount but I was surprised how low it was compared to the large lifestyle.
Especially for someone who considers herself a financial guru.


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> It was revealed in the divorce papers.
> I can't recall the exact amount but I was surprised how low it was compared to the large lifestyle.
> Especially for someone who considers herself a financial guru.




really?...wow, are those papers made public?....I saw something online about celebrity net worth, and it said Vicki's was 7 mil.....was that what you saw?.....I always wonder how they get to those numbers?


....it also said that lizzie was 25 mil....which I was surprised at....interesting to say the least....


----------



## horse17

omg....this is too funny...Shannon, I know she is a guest in someones home, .....BUT, I can totally relate....sorry!


----------



## legaldiva

What is Shannon's problem? She keep saying she is 100% committed to her marriage but she needs to try to commit 100% to being nice and zero to playing the victim.


----------



## horse17

legaldiva said:


> What is Shannon's problem? She keep saying she is 100% committed to her marriage but she needs to try to commit 100% to being nice and zero to playing the victim.


I know...she was painful to watch tonite...


----------



## anabanana745

legaldiva said:


> What is Shannon's problem? She keep saying she is 100% committed to her marriage but she needs to try to commit 100% to being nice and zero to playing the victim.




She is also totally in denial constantly saying that everything between her and David is fine and that's everyone else is judging.  Seems to me she's the one judging...every word that comes out of her husbands mouth.


----------



## sgj99

i like her when she's with the other women.  but when she's around her husband i just want to shake her and tell her to shut up, get off his ***, and be nice for god's sake.  i can't blame him at all if he leaves her, i'd leave too if someone was constantly telling what is wrong with me all the time.


----------



## *schmoo*

Shannon is her own worst enemy.


----------



## zaara10

Shannon seems easy going & down to earth around the ladies & i like her, but then she turns into this high strung, judgmental, crabby lady around her hubby & I can't stand it.


----------



## GaudyGirl

For someone who supposedly has experience in the realm of  fashion, Lizzie reaallllly doesn't understand how to dress for her body and her age.


----------



## lulilu

GaudyGirl said:


> For someone who supposedly has experience in the realm of  fashion, Lizzie reaallllly doesn't understand how to dress for her body and her age.



+1000.  her dresses look like little girl cupcake dresses.  she must be hiding a huge a**.  awful.


----------



## legaldiva

lulilu said:


> +1000.  her dresses look like little girl cupcake dresses.  she must be hiding a huge a**.  awful.




And the headbands. Constantly!!!


----------



## cjy

legaldiva said:


> What is Shannon's problem? She keep saying she is 100% committed to her marriage but she needs to try to commit 100% to being nice and zero to playing the victim.


I thought the same thing!! She says that and I'm yelling no you are not!!! She is way too critical  and  sensitive about everything he says or does.


----------



## cjy

*schmoo* said:


> shannon is her own worst enemy.


bingo!


----------



## guccimamma

cjy said:


> I thought the same thing!! She says that and I'm yelling no you are not!!! She is way too critical  and  sensitive about everything he says or does.



(shannon) she's got it all, and she's screwing it up by being neurotic.

if her husband calls lizzie's bathing suit line a hobby....then it's because it makes no money.  her sketches were sad little doodles. heck, maybe i should become a swimwear designer.

she's such a beautiful lady, and she dresses like a clown.


----------



## GaudyGirl

lulilu said:


> +1000.  her dresses look like little girl cupcake dresses.  she must be hiding a huge a**.  awful.



Ya- too short waisted, too tight , too poofy. Just silly.


----------



## limom

Lizzie looks like Sophia Loren, imo.


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> Lizzie looks like Sophia Loren, imo.



i think so too. except for her ridiculous clothing.


----------



## zaara10

lulilu said:


> +1000.  her dresses look like little girl cupcake dresses.  she must be hiding a huge a**.  awful.



She dresses like the little girl she wishes she had!


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> Lizzie looks like Sophia Loren, imo.


she does...I think she has a very attractive exotic look....


----------



## Michele26

Bravo made it look like Lizzie's house was right on the beach. When she was in the kitchen with her mom you could see the ocean through the window. Her house is nowhere near the ocean.

Tamara aged, and she looks hard. I don't know how she could want a baby with her DH...they deserve one another I don't see their relationship lasting.


----------



## Nishi621

Watched the episode last night and after seeing it, I no longer have any sympathy for Shannon. She behaved ridiculously IMO. She over dramatized her relationship stuff. no one was judging her, I thought Vicki and the rest of them were being very kind. And I thought Shannon was behaving like a spoiled brat about the bedroom at Vicki's house "Oh, david and I always go first rate when we travel because we don't do it very often". How snobbish of her! Because the bed wasn't the right size. She should have been grateful for a full size bed, considering how she whines all the time about her and hubby not being close, lol. She knew she was staying at someone's house, a condo no less and that there would be other people there. Did she expect the Taj Mahal of rooms? And Vicki tried, she even offered them her room.

And, at the dinner, I just wanted to smack Shannon, her behavior and whining was just uncalled for.

One last thing, if you don't want your relationship judged (I still don't think anyone there was doing that), then shut your mouth about it!! Don't go around telling everybody all your marital issues! This is why I keep things to myself about my marriage. No one needs to know every single little argument etc. in a marriage


----------



## rockhollow

yes, Shannon is her own worst enemy.
Shannon just can't help but pick, pick, pick at her husband all the time. He's also to blame, I think he know the right buttons to push all the time to get her going.
How uncomfortable for anyone around them. I just hate when couples bicker with each other.
Vicki could see that's the way her and Donn were.
I don't know if that marriage can be saved.


----------



## limom

His voice annoys me.
And Vicki proclaiming that the Beador needs to be around a healthy couple ie Her and Broke cracked me up.
That is why I can't hate on Vick.


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> It's based on census data.  I'm not validating it, I'm saying that's what's out there. * It is an average nationwide*, which is why I said Terry could make a million or so.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is speaking in such absolutes.  I say "likely" and get jumped all over bc it's not what YOU think a PS would make in the OC.
> 
> How many PS have YOU had access to in terms of all their financials.  When I was with a wealth and asset manager in boston, amongst many other clients in our high net worth portion of the firm, we had a few in the medical arena; two plastic surgeons.  They were barely saving anything after their "lavish" lifestyle and could barely afford to keep two homes with a present value of $6M total.  The salary was not that high and their insurance was very high, one more than another based on how he outsourced his anesthesiologist.
> 
> So, I would love to know.  How many financial statements have you looked into for people like Terry?  Because even if he was making double what our very high-end reputable clients were making, a simple Monte Carlo analysis would show they could not sustain a lifestyle where their assets centered around a primary home with a $16M value.


I totally understand...I think most out of the medical field over-exaggerate salaries of doctors...



Bentley1 said:


> *My cousin's best friend is a dermatologist in LA. He's only in his mid 30s and he's already banking 900k a year*!
> 
> 
> Although, I do agree that their lifestyle seems a bit expensive and lavish, even for a high end plastic surgeon. I recall asking how they could afford such a huge, custom home during their first season.  Someone mentioned terry had some family investments as well. Don't remember the details though.


This is not the norm...I wish! 



*schmoo* said:


> Shannon is her own worst enemy.


Simply put!


----------



## Jbb924

I can't believe I'm saying this but so far this season I am liking Vicki the most. Lizzie isn't bringing anything to the table. Heather and Tamra make me sick. At first I found Shannon's realness interesting and refreshing, but now she's really getting on my nerves. She was unbearable to watch this last episode. I think this cast needs a shake up.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I totally agree with you = we need a cast shake up


----------



## guccimamma

nobody has mentioned the fake baby.


----------



## Tivo

I'm completely over Shannon and her drama. I sensed some victim mentality but this latest episode sealed it. She cannot stop whining. It's like she wants a free pass to be a total ***** and victim at the same time. Never owning anything.


----------



## GoGlam

needloub said:


> I totally understand...I think most out of the medical field over-exaggerate salaries of doctors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the norm...I wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put!




Agreed!! ))


----------



## GoGlam

I like Vicky the most when she's traveling.  She loves connecting with people and, even if some of it seems manufactured, having a good time.  She also seems the most genuine of a housewife on any of the shows.


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> I like Vicky the most when she's traveling.  She loves connecting with people and, even if some of it seems manufactured, having a good time.  She also seems the most genuine of a housewife on any of the shows.




She's not mean like so many of the other women on the Housewives series either. She became successful from good old fashion hard work too.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> nobody has mentioned the fake baby.


OMG - that is such a stupid storyline.


----------



## lovesbmw

sgj99 said:


> i like her when she's with the other women.  but when she's around her husband i just want to shake her and tell her to shut up, get off his ***, and be nice for god's sake.  i can't blame him at all if he leaves her, i'd leave too if someone was constantly telling what is wrong with me all the time.



I agree big time with your post, if she could just listen to herself everyday,I would hope she would see how she is at fault. If I acted like that my husband would be gone.


----------



## GoGlam

Michele26 said:


> She's not mean like so many of the other women on the Housewives series either. She became successful from good old fashion hard work too.




Such a rarity on these shows


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

needloub said:


> I totally understand...I think most out of the medical field over-exaggerate salaries of doctors...
> [!/QUOTE]
> 
> Many people, probably most, are income/salary ignorant. Salaries/income over all is over exaggerated, especially on the internet. Which is why 3% of our population will be able to afford to retire.
> They see the big house, fancy car & think rich. Yeah rich in debt.  They don't seem to understand one has to pay taxes and there are expenses to living. And they believe Celebrity Net Worth, not understanding that can celebrity net worth knows what anyone is worth. Rich, smart people can shelter their income legally with trust that don't tie back to the celebrities name.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So it's safe to say, Tamara and eddie don't have a storyline this season.


----------



## limom

Vegas Long Legs said:


> needloub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand...I think most out of the medical field over-exaggerate salaries of doctors...
> [!/QUOTE]
> 
> Many people, probably most, are income/salary ignorant. Salaries/income over all is over exaggerated, especially on the internet. Which is why 3% of our population will be able to afford to retire.
> They see the big house, fancy car & think rich. Yeah rich in debt.  They don't seem to understand one has to pay taxes and there are expenses to living. And they believe Celebrity Net Worth, not understanding that can celebrity net worth knows what anyone is worth. *Rich, smart people can shelter their income legally with trust* that don't tie back to the celebrities name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, everyone is insecure about something.
Click to expand...


----------



## rockhollow

lovesbmw said:


> I agree big time with your post, if she could just listen to herself everyday,I would hope she would see how she is at fault. If I acted like that my husband would be gone.



Hopefully she watching the show at least. Even just listening to her her for a few brief moments during her scenes is awful enough, god save you from hearing that 24/7.
That would drive anyone sane away!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> So it's safe to say, Tamara and eddie don't have a storyline this season.



If they keep her, I bet next season their storyline will be marital trouble & a struggling business.


----------



## nastasja

zaara10 said:


> If they keep her, I bet next season their storyline will be marital trouble & a struggling business.




Yep!!


----------



## sgj99

guccimamma said:


> nobody has mentioned the fake baby.



that has got to be one of the most stupid ideas for a storyline.


----------



## citrus

Tamra wants a baby about as much as Luann on NYHW, it's all bs


----------



## zaara10

citrus said:


> Tamra wants a baby about as much as Luann on NYHW, it's all bs



And Kenya on RHOA. it's a tired recycled storyline in all the shows.


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> If they keep her, I bet next season their storyline will be marital trouble & a struggling business.



agreed! maybe eddie will find a younger girl at the gym, and she'll have his baby. 

that would be interesting


----------



## cjy

So tonight is a rerun of last week???  Is there not a new episode tonight?


----------



## ck2802

What is up with Vicky's skin? It looked like a mask when she was in her office, when Tamra went to visit her.  Tamra looked like a 20 year old compared to Vicky.


----------



## MKB0925

ck2802 said:


> What is up with Vicky's skin? It looked like a mask when she was in her office, when Tamra went to visit her.  Tamra looked like a 20 year old compared to Vicky.



I noticed her skin too...in some scenes it looks horrendous..wondering if it is the lighting? Looks like she has had one too many chemical peels or needs some more! I really dislike Tamra's bangs...


----------



## Love Of My Life

ck2802 said:


> What is up with Vicky's skin? It looked like a mask when she was in her office, when Tamra went to visit her.  Tamra looked like a 20 year old compared to Vicky.


 

Vicki's skin is really looking like something went very wrong with a procedure
that she either had or needs to see a dr. about...

Her makeup looks very heavy & cakey... not good


----------



## AECornell

I think her skin looks like she had really bad acne and those are scars.


----------



## Goldfox

It almost looks like Vicki has wrinkles/loose and folded skin on the right side of her mouth, but not on the left. I really wonder what was/is wrong


----------



## horse17

MKB0925 said:


> I noticed her skin too...in some scenes it looks horrendous..wondering if it is the lighting? Looks like she has had one too many chemical peels or needs some more! I really dislike Tamra's bangs...


cant stand Tamara and her bangs..she's a desperate hag IMO


----------



## horse17

Shannon cracks me up......she does have a lot of issues to work through, but it seems like she is a very nice person...and funny


----------



## LemonDrop

About Shannon and her husband. They were on a flight I was on about 2 months ago. They sat in the far back in coach.  Not only were they not in first, there were empty seats in the upgraded economy section. More leg room and amenities for maybe $79 and they still sat cramped in the back so that's BS what she about Vicki's tiny guest room and them traveling in style. 

I also wanted to ask about Vicki's skin. I've only recently started watching the show. This last episode her skin looked really odd. I always assumed it was acne scarring but she is 50. Is it botched plastic surgery or from fillers? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## guccimamma

LemonDrop said:


> About Shannon and her husband. They were on a flight I was on about 2 months ago. They sat in the far back in coach.  Not only were they not in first, there were empty seats in the upgraded economy section. More leg room and amenities for maybe $79 and they still sat cramped in the back so that's BS what she about Vicki's tiny guest room and them traveling in style.
> 
> I also wanted to ask about Vicki's skin. I've only recently started watching the show. This last episode her skin looked really odd. I always assumed it was acne scarring but she is 50. Is it botched plastic surgery or from fillers? I've never seen anything like it.



i fly coach (because i have to) but a king sized bed is a must for me.

 i can't sleep with my hub in a tiny bed, he snores...and i just need the buffer space to get a good night's sleep.. i don't think their complaints were about the size of the room, as much as the tiny bed. i can't even handle a queen sized bed.

i'd be at the hotel in 5 minutes.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i fly coach (because i have to) but a king sized bed is a must for me.
> 
> i can't sleep with my hub in a tiny bed, he snores...and i just need the buffer space to get a good night's sleep.. i don't think their complaints were about the size of the room, as much as the tiny bed. i can't even handle a queen sized bed.
> 
> i'd be at the hotel in 5 minutes.


Im with you on  this one!


----------



## horse17

although I need to get the extra leg room seats on the plane......and prefer to be up front...


----------



## rockhollow

I think Shannon's husband is done, finished with the marriage. I know he was saying that he'd be willing to work on it, but I don't think I believed him. It sounds like there hasn't been much of a marriage for a long time. And neither one of them seemed to be able to hear what the other one was saying.

So does all the cash and fancy lifestyle come from her? That's what is seemed, when he said he didn't want the fancy lifestyle they were living. Did they start life together in a more modest style?

Didn't Vicki say she had terrible skin problems when she was younger and is always struggling with it?
I felt we got to see a much more pleasant Vicki in Mexico. I think she really feels grounded there.
Yuck to Brooks still though, thankfully they didn't give him too much air time. He always seems slimy.
I'm glad Vicki is not with him anymore in real time. I hope she's come to her senses and won't get back with him.
Vicki's love tank must have gotten full and fed up with Crooks
I wonder if Bre rubs it in to Vicki?


----------



## LemonDrop

I didn't mean to imply that if they are cramped in coach they'd surely be ok with a tiny bed. I meant in regards to her comments that they always "travel first rate". Not on the flight I was on. Simply saying that it would be difficult to sleep in a small bed with her spouse is enough. Vicki's place was very nice. Saying it was anything less because she's so accustomed to "first rate" is tacky and from what I observed untrue.


----------



## Nishi621

guccimamma said:


> i fly coach (because i have to) but a king sized bed is a must for me.
> 
> i can't sleep with my hub in a tiny bed, he snores...and i just need the buffer space to get a good night's sleep.. i don't think their complaints were about the size of the room, as much as the tiny bed. i can't even handle a queen sized bed.
> 
> i'd be at the hotel in 5 minutes.



The point here is that Shannon was yacking about how they always go first class, top rate everything when they travel and that is why she was upset about the room at Vicki's condo. So, if they go first class, etc, then why were they sitting in cramped coach as the other poster was saying? 

As I said earlier, after these last couple of episodes with Shannon in Mexico and her behavior and whining, and her ungratefulness, I am no fan and feel no sympathy for her


----------



## Nishi621

LemonDrop said:


> About Shannon and her husband. They were on a flight I was on about 2 months ago. They sat in the far back in coach.  Not only were they not in first, there were empty seats in the upgraded economy section. More leg room and amenities for maybe $79 and they still sat cramped in the back so that's BS what she about Vicki's tiny guest room and them traveling in style.
> 
> I also wanted to ask about Vicki's skin. I've only recently started watching the show. This last episode her skin looked really odd. I always assumed it was acne scarring but she is 50. Is it botched plastic surgery or from fillers? I've never seen anything like it.



I've seen pictures of her younger and the skin was bad and had those marks then too. I think it is severe cystic acne scarring


----------



## sgj99

i think Shannon was rude also about the guest room.  yes, it was a small bed and it would be very difficult to sleep with two people on it.  she should have asked about that before she accepted the invitation and if it is such a big deal and then either decided to suck it up or get a hotel room.  you don't accept someone's invitation and then speak negatively about the hospitality.  luckily it worked out for them that brother Billy gave them his room.


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> i think Shannon was rude also about the guest room.  yes, it was a small bed and it would be very difficult to sleep with two people on it.  she should have asked about that before she accepted the invitation and if it is such a big deal and then either decided to suck it up or get a hotel room.  you don't accept someone's invitation and then speak negatively about the hospitality.  luckily it worked out for them that brother Billy gave them his room.



i agree. this is why i don't stay with people, even family. i'm the best houseguest...because i stay in a hotel.


----------



## AECornell

I'm on the opposite, I don't tend to invite people to stay with us. It was much easier when we lived in NYC and only had one bedroom, no room for guests  Now that we live in Columbus and have lots of space, I can't be that big of a B and tell people to stay in a hotel.

I just hate to have my space disturbed. I'm horrible, I know.



guccimamma said:


> i agree. this is why i don't stay with people, even family. i'm the best houseguest...because i stay in a hotel.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> i think Shannon was rude also about the guest room.  yes, it was a small bed and it would be very difficult to sleep with two people on it.  she should have asked about that before she accepted the invitation and if it is such a big deal and then either decided to suck it up or get a hotel room.  you don't accept someone's invitation and then speak negatively about the hospitality.  luckily it worked out for them that brother Billy gave them his room.



But at least she wasn't rude to Vicki's face. She was polite enough not to say anything directly to her. She acted like everything was fine. I can guarantee if it was heather or terry, it would've turned into something huge.


----------



## bnjj

Vicki has also previously mentioned something about numerous facial/ear surgeries regarding her hearing problem.  I'm pretty sure I recall her saying something about that in response to Slade being rude about her looks.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i agree. this is why i don't stay with people, even family. i'm the best houseguest...because i stay in a hotel.


!....omg, I feel the same way...not a fan of staying with others.......love my hotel room...


----------



## rockhollow

Me too - even when I visit family, it's a hotel for me. When I was a bit younger and broke, it was ok, but no more.
Even when I go on an all girls get away, I insist on my own room, and bathroom if at all possible.

I was surprised at how small the bed was and that Vicki thought it was alright. Yea, young couple, no problem. I think the older we get the bigger the bed we need.
I just can't do a double with hubby anymore, and that bed almost looked like a 3/4 - pretty small.
I bet Vicki wouldn't have been pleased if it had been her.


----------



## emcosmo1639

LemonDrop said:


> About Shannon and her husband. They were on a flight I was on about 2 months ago. They sat in the far back in coach.  Not only were they not in first, there were empty seats in the upgraded economy section. More leg room and amenities for maybe $79 and they still sat cramped in the back so that's BS what she about Vicki's tiny guest room and them traveling in style.
> 
> I also wanted to ask about Vicki's skin. I've only recently started watching the show. This last episode her skin looked really odd. I always assumed it was acne scarring but she is 50. Is it botched plastic surgery or from fillers? I've never seen anything like it.



I don't think it's fair to judge off of one flight.  They were probably hoping for an upgrade that didn't happen or were booking last minute and those were the only seats available.



rockhollow said:


> I think Shannon's husband is done, finished with the marriage. I know he was saying that he'd be willing to work on it, but I don't think I believed him. It sounds like there hasn't been much of a marriage for a long time. And neither one of them seemed to be able to hear what the other one was saying.
> 
> So does all the cash and fancy lifestyle come from her? That's what is seemed, when he said he didn't want the fancy lifestyle they were living. Did they start life together in a more modest style?



Didn't she say early on that she grew up wealthy?  He probably has a great job but I imagine she brings in the bulk of the wealth.



sgj99 said:


> i think Shannon was rude also about the guest room.  yes, it was a small bed and it would be very difficult to sleep with two people on it.  she should have asked about that before she accepted the invitation and if it is such a big deal and then either decided to suck it up or get a hotel room.  you don't accept someone's invitation and then speak negatively about the hospitality.  luckily it worked out for them that brother Billy gave them his room.



Yesif you are that picky about where you stay than choose your own hotel.  I thought Shannon's comments were incredibly rude considering how friendly Vicki was being.


----------



## Nishi621

rockhollow said:


> Me too - even when I visit family, it's a hotel for me. When I was a bit younger and broke, it was ok, but no more.
> Even when I go on an all girls get away, I insist on my own room, and bathroom if at all possible.
> 
> I was surprised at how small the bed was and that Vicki thought it was alright. Yea, young couple, no problem. I think the older we get the bigger the bed we need.
> I just can't do a double with hubby anymore, and that bed almost looked like a 3/4 - pretty small.
> I bet Vicki wouldn't have been pleased if it had been her.



Must be me, hubby and I sleep in a double (full size ) bed, always have. And, I am 49. We have a large bedroom and have room for a larger bed but have never seen the need for it.


----------



## rockhollow

Nishi621 said:


> Must be me, hubby and I sleep in a double (full size ) bed, always have. And, I am 49. We have a large bedroom and have room for a larger bed but have never seen the need for it.



Just shows how different we all are here. I have a smallish bedroom that wouldn't fit a king, so we had to settle for a queen, but when away, I always ask for a king bed in hotels.


----------



## Nahreen

I think it would be good for Shannon and David to stay together in a smaller place. It would give them opportunity to spend time together, just as Shannon has been wanting to particularly since she complained about them having separate bedrooms. Vicki was nice to invite them they acted like spoiled children. Really stupid considering the fact that Vicki most likely would get to see what they said during the run of the show.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

sgj99 said:


> that has got to be one of the most stupid ideas for a storyline.



I personally think Tamra is an idiot regardless. Isn't she like 44 or 45 and she wants a 5th child? Is she crazy? I never liked her since day one, and this whole situation with blabbing to Heather about Shannon and David's marriage just proves how untrustworthy she is.

You can take the girl out of white trash, but you can't take the white trash out of the girl.


----------



## Creativelyswank

guccimamma said:


> i agree. this is why i don't stay with people, even family. i'm the best houseguest...because i stay in a hotel.




Bingo!!


----------



## Nahreen

Mid Century Gal said:


> I personally think Tamra is an idiot regardless. Isn't she like 44 or 45 and she wants a 5th child? Is she crazy? I never liked her since day one, and this whole situation with blabbing to Heather about Shannon and David's marriage just proves how untrustworthy she is.
> 
> You can take the girl out of white trash, but you can't take the white trash out of the girl.



I don't think she meant to hurt Shannon when she told Heather. She seemed really regretful about it and owed it to Shannon. She did not do it directly but I just think it was a defence reaction because she so quickly said no it was not me. She knew she was guilty but was not in her mind prepared for the confrontation.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Nahreen said:


> Another impression I have of American men (maby it was these Bravo shows that gave me this impression)* is that they want to show off their own success in front of everybody by giving the wife an extravagant necklace or watch. *It hasbeen done multiple times on these shows and the fact the carat count is always told openly. Here nobody talks about carats on their jewellery or how much it cost. We don't buy these types of rings either with a big stone.
> 
> Sometimes I wish my DH would show off a bit more with expensive gifts, LOL.



Yup, remember when Simon gave Tamra a "Rolex" on her 40th birthday? We all know that they were struggling financially and to give her a Rolex with diamonds is at least $30k. Was probably a "faux-lex" and done more for the cameras.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> I don't think she meant to hurt Shannon when she told Heather. She seemed really regretful about it and owed it to Shannon. She did not do it directly but I just think it was a defence reaction because she so quickly said no it was not me. She knew she was guilty but was not in her mind prepared for the confrontation.



I think Tamra denied it at first because she had no idea how many people Shannon had told. Only when Shannon said at the end of the conversation that Tamra was the only person she told did Tamra realize the gig was up.
I think Tamra's a snake. She only confessed as she said - because they both already knew Tamra blabbed.


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> I think Tamra denied it at first because she had no idea how many people Shannon had told. Only when Shannon said at the end of the conversation that Tamra was the only person she told did Tamra realize the gig was up.
> I think Tamra's a snake. She only confessed as she said - because they both already knew Tamra blabbed.



Was Shannon absolutely sure David had not said anything to anybody about the e-mail he sent when she confronted Tamra? Besides, who sends an e-mail to the wife suggesting she moves out? 

Watching the Mexico trip it seems David is so used to Shannon critizesing him that he now thinks that everything she says is critisism. It is not until a bit later he realises that he must have been mistaken and tries to make it up by hugging her and asking her to smile.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> Just shows how different we all are here. I have a smallish bedroom that wouldn't fit a king, so we had to settle for a queen, but when away, I always ask for a king bed in hotels.



that's how it is with us too.  when we first got married we had a smaller room so we had a queen.  since then we've got a larger master suite but still have the queen-size bed.  but on travel i love having a king.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> I think Tamra denied it at first because she had no idea how many people Shannon had told. Only when Shannon said at the end of the conversation that Tamra was the only person she told did Tamra realize the gig was up.
> I think Tamra's a snake. She only confessed as she said - because they both already knew Tamra blabbed.



Agree. Tamra has a big mouth, she's been friendly with most of the housewives and has also been on the outs with those same ladies. I think her time is about up. Her story is dull, she filmed with a baby doll this seaon! Eddie looks over her now. And if they want to attract business in their gym, I think the adult son should shave his beard.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

limom said:


> My theory is that Shannon is an alcoholic and that the Dubrow's marriage is actually worst than hers.
> *I can't stand the *****ing about the small house.*
> I'd rather be locked in a closet with Vicki than at Versailles with Heather.



It kind of makes me sick how she complains about the rental house they live in being "small." That house is FAR from small and she only personifies the stereotypical American of more more more and the McMansion superfluous lifestyle.

What I would give to live in such a "small" house. She's nothing but a spoiled rich b!tch!


----------



## Nishi621

Mid Century Gal said:


> It kind of makes me sick how she complains about the rental house they live in being "small." That house is FAR from small and she only personifies the stereotypical American of more more more and the McMansion superfluous lifestyle.
> 
> What I would give to live in such a "small" house. She's nothing but a spoiled rich b!tch!




The thing that really bugged me was how Heather said since they were in a rental house, now was the perfect time to get puppies that needed to be house broken. How respectful of you Heather!!! You just showed on TV how much you could give a d--n about other people's property, lovely


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> Was Shannon absolutely sure David had not said anything to anybody about the e-mail he sent when she confronted Tamra? Besides, who sends an e-mail to the wife suggesting she moves out?
> 
> Watching the Mexico trip it seems David is so used to Shannon critizesing him that he now thinks that everything she says is critisism. It is not until a bit later he realises that he must have been mistaken and tries to make it up by hugging her and asking her to smile.




I think Shannon always knew it was Tamra. She only told one person and then some how Heather finds out?
I think she didn't want to confront Tamra since she was denying & wanted Heather to just confirm what she already really knew all along.
Funny thing, Heather was actually more "loyal" in that she never really did rat Tamra out, although Tamra kept throwing her under the bus by saying how she couldn't believe Heather repeated it after she told her not too. 
Tamra started the whole thing & came out relatively unscathed. Shannon should have been more mad at Tamra then she was at Heather.
I don't really like any of the cast but I'd rather hang out with Vicki than Tamra anyday. Tamra is just so nasty...


----------



## Nahreen

Actually I like how Vicki acknowledge how her actions (together with Donns) resulted in the divorce. It shows that she has grown from that relationship.


----------



## cjy

Nishi621 said:


> The thing that really bugged me was how Heather said since they were in a rental house, now was the perfect time to get puppies that needed to be house broken. How respectful of you Heather!!! You just showed on TV how much you could give a d--n about other people's property, lovely


That bothered me too!!


----------



## swags

Nishi621 said:


> The thing that really bugged me was how Heather said since they were in a rental house, now was the perfect time to get puppies that needed to be house broken. How respectful of you Heather!!! You just showed on TV how much you could give a d--n about other people's property, lovely



I can't stand Heather this season. What a.pretentious a-hole. Him too.


----------



## *schmoo*

What was Heather's excuse for not adopting rescued dogs?


----------



## DiorT

*schmoo* said:


> What was Heather's excuse for not adopting rescued dogs?



Too many allergies, yet she told Terry to go get a cat..


----------



## *schmoo*

DiorT said:


> Too many allergies, yet she told Terry to go get a cat..




Really? But you can get all sorts of breeds from rescue places.


----------



## AECornell

Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. I think she was just trying to give a PC reason why she didn't rescue a dog, she wanted to make it seem like they couldn't when in reality she wanted a designer dog.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Really? But you can get all sorts of breeds from rescue places.


 Yes! Your totally right. What an idiot Heather is!
They could very well adopt a rescue dog that didn't shed or one that is better for allergies. LIKE the ones they Bought!
Totally BS and to think we're stupid enough to believe her is even more insulting.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. I think she was just trying to give a PC reason why she didn't rescue a dog, she wanted to make it seem like they couldn't when in reality she wanted a designer dog.



It was funny when terry called her out on it. She was not too happy about that! Lol. But the dogs were little cuties!


----------



## emcosmo1639

*schmoo* said:


> Really? But you can get all sorts of breeds from rescue places.





AECornell said:


> Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. I think she was just trying to give a PC reason why she didn't rescue a dog, she wanted to make it seem like they couldn't when in reality she wanted a designer dog.





Lady Chinadoll said:


> Yes! Your totally right. What an idiot Heather is!
> They could very well adopt a rescue dog that didn't shed or one that is better for allergies. LIKE the ones they Bought!
> Totally BS and to think we're stupid enough to believe her is even more insulting.





zaara10 said:


> It was funny when terry called her out on it. She was not too happy about that! Lol. But the dogs were little cuties!



Don't want to be difficult but you can easily adopt dogs (or any animal) from all sorts of shelters.  If you are picky and want a specific breed you can find them as well.  I just hate seeing people make "shelter animals" out to be bad ones when they really are superior in health, personality and more.


----------



## Jbb924

emcosmo1639 said:


> Don't want to be difficult but you can easily adopt dogs (or any animal) from all sorts of shelters.  If you are picky and want a specific breed you can find them as well.  I just hate seeing people make "shelter animals" out to be bad ones when they really are superior in health, personality and more.



+1 I couldn't agree more! She said because of their allergies they needed to be sure of their pedigree. I am certain she could of found a dog that met those requirements but she wanted a designer dog. It was a really ugly moment for her because she couldn't own it. Terry calling her out made me dislike him a little less. She's awful on so many levels.


----------



## Nahreen

emcosmo1639 said:


> Don't want to be difficult but you can easily adopt dogs (or any animal) from all sorts of shelters.  If you are picky and want a specific breed you can find them as well.  I just hate seeing people make "shelter animals" out to be bad ones when they really are superior in health, personality and more.



What is a designer dog?


----------



## Suzie

Nahreen said:


> What is a designer dog?



A purebred of known origin.


----------



## Nahreen

Suzie said:


> A purebred of known origin.



Thank you Suzie. Is that not the most common way to get a dog and not from an animal shelter?


----------



## Suzie

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Suzie. Is that not the most common way to get a dog and not from an animal shelter?



It is in my neck of the woods. Over the years I have adopted a few strays but my last 3 dogs have been purebreds. Then you know who the parents are and if there are any genetic or behavioural problems. No shame in that at all as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Suzie

By the way I wouldn't call a purebred a designer dog but I am sure that is what was meant.


----------



## Nahreen

I don't think we have that many animal shelters here. Dogs are quite hard to buy. Few kennels around. We had to go 300 km to buy a labrador when I was a kid. Having a dog is also really expensive, not only the purchase cost but veterinarian fees and food.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. I think she was just trying to give a PC reason why she didn't rescue a dog, she wanted to make it seem like they couldn't when in reality she wanted a designer dog.



ok, i officially  hate heather. such a pompous person.

there is an amazing rescue group that just happens to be in newport beach...they deal almost exclusively with poodle mixes/bichons designer-type dogs that end up  in kennels.

got one of my beloved doodles from them. such good work they do. they don't just give their dogs to anyone, they are really picky.

pet match rescue in newport


----------



## pot_luck

Nishi621 said:


> The point here is that Shannon was yacking about how they always go first class, top rate everything when they travel and that is why she was upset about the room at Vicki's condo. So, if they go first class, etc, then why were they sitting in cramped coach as the other poster was saying?
> 
> *As I said earlier, after these last couple of episodes with Shannon in Mexico and her behavior and whining, and her ungratefulness, I am no fan and feel no sympathy for her*



Me either! She drove that man to drinking.


----------



## pot_luck

Nishi621 said:


> *The thing that really bugged me was how Heather said since they were in a rental house, now was the perfect time to get puppies that needed to be house broken. *How respectful of you Heather!!! You just showed on TV how much you could give a d--n about other people's property, lovely



OMG I missed that part but am not surprised she said something like that.


----------



## zippie

guccimamma said:


> ok, i officially  hate heather. such a pompous person.
> 
> there is an amazing rescue group that just happens to be in newport beach...they deal almost exclusively with poodle mixes/bichons designer-type dogs that end up  in kennels.
> 
> got one of my beloved doodles from them. such good work they do. they don't just give their dogs to anyone, they are really picky.
> 
> pet match rescue in newport


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> there is an amazing rescue group that just happens to be in newport beach...they deal almost exclusively with poodle mixes/bichons designer-type dogs that end up in kennels.


  YES you are so right and that is one of a ton in SoCal. The Maltese rescue we got our dogs from has 2 branches down that way as well as several other breeds.
Heather is vile.


----------



## guccimamma

i'd love to see a hair pulling fight with heather and vicky. 

tamra can't be included, she'd fight too dirty. shannon would shake and cry. the other one with the strapless dress would probably pop out the top of it, so she can't be included either. not that kind of fight.


----------



## rockhollow

guccimamma said:


> i'd love to see a hair pulling fight with heather and vicky.
> 
> tamra can't be included, she'd fight too dirty. shannon would shake and cry. the other one with the strapless dress would probably pop out the top of it, so she can't be included either. not that kind of fight.



yes, I'd be up for that.
 Last season, or was it the season before when Tamra and Vicki were having that screaming match over Brooks, I was hoping for hair pulling, but it never quite got that far.
But I can really see Vicki holding her own with Heather.
Heather defiantly got the villain role this season, and is doing a fine job of being a ***** this season - as it comes naturally to her. She is so full of herself this season, she got no friends left save the new girl, and I don't see her lasting.

Vicki's become very tight with Shannon, so we'll probably see some action between Vicki and Heather, not hair pulling, but a girl can wish!


----------



## lulilu

On WWHL Heather claimed to be a big donor of money, food, etc to shelters and out of the other side of her mouth claimed not to know you can get purebred dogs from a shelter.  What BS.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Nishi621 said:


> Yes, I wouldn't say Vicki is buying their home, maybe she is, but, just because she was there helping to look and asking questions doesn't mean she is paying. She just knows a lot more about buying a house than they do.
> 
> On the other hand, if he is military and they will probably move again in 3 years or so, why buy a house??? Just rent!



My question is, how high up in the military is he? How can he afford a $400,000 house? Isn't that the price range they were looking? I thought for first time buyers, that's really high. Which makes me think she's paying the down payment or at least helping them with the down payment.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Designed_One said:


> I actually think thats a bargain. That seems very reasonable for first time home buyers to be buying something in that price range.



A bargain and reasonable for first time home buyers? Where I live, that's just insane and the city where I live is not exactly cheap either. The average here for first time home buyers is about $200k or a little higher. Let's not forget the cost of living and housing is a lot cheaper in Oklahoma as well. Why on earth would they need such a big house? Just my opinion.


----------



## TulsaMINI

Mid Century Gal said:


> A bargain and reasonable for first time home buyers? Where I live, that's just insane and the city where I live is not exactly cheap either. The average here for first time home buyers is about $200k or a little higher. Let's not forget the cost of living and housing is a lot cheaper in Oklahoma as well. Why on earth would they need such a big house? Just my opinion.



A $400K house in Tulsa is pretty well up there - I think home prices here are pretty comparable to OKC. $150K will get you a nice 3 BR 2 BA home and there are plenty of nice homes for much less. You get a lot of house for your money in Oklahoma.


----------



## AECornell

There are also a ton of rescues that have purebred dogs. You can virtually get any breed imaginable through breed-specific rescues. So she's just lying and trying to get away with it.



lulilu said:


> On WWHL Heather claimed to be a big donor of money, food, etc to shelters and out of the other side of her mouth claimed not to know you can get purebred dogs from a shelter.  What BS.


----------



## Grace123

The thing is, did Heather actually get purebred dogs? Didn't she get some kind of mix like a Labradoodle or a Shihzapoo? I know these types of dogs are popular now but you won't see them competing at Westminster. Those are the truly purebred dogs and yes, there are lots of them out there to be adopted at rescues.


----------



## bagsforme

lulilu said:


> On WWHL Heather claimed to be a big donor of money, food, etc to shelters and out of the other side of her mouth claimed not to know you can get purebred dogs from a shelter.  What BS.



I loved  how Terry called her out on that.  Just to feel better, donate money.  

I also liked how he said he wanted a cat too.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lulilu said:


> On WWHL Heather claimed to be a big donor of money, food, etc to shelters and out of the other side of her mouth claimed not to know you can get purebred dogs from a shelter.  What BS.



I'm calling major bs.  I'm not going to judge anyone here for purchasing from breeders, but I work with several animal shelters/rescues and you can get purebreds through adoption if you have the patience.  We even have a savannah cat (a beautiful, rarer breed) that we rescued from a terrible situation through a wonderful organization.  Heather could have found a rescue focused on the specific breed she was looking for and then wait until the right dog came along.  That's just my two cents.


----------



## imgg

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm calling major bs.  I'm not going to judge anyone here for purchasing from breeders, but I work with several animal shelters/rescues and you can get purebreds through adoption if you have the patience.  We even have a savannah cat (a beautiful, rarer breed) that we rescued from a terrible situation through a wonderful organization.  Heather could have found a rescue focused on the specific breed she was looking for and then wait until the right dog came along.  That's just my two cents.



I don't think it would have been a big deal about Heather wanting a purebred from a breeder.  I can't judge as my Persian/Himalayan cats are from breeders.  The fact that Heather was making it a big deal and trying to be PC for TV just seemed insincere.


----------



## needloub

bagsforme said:


> *I loved  how Terry called her out on that.  Just to feel better, donate money.*
> 
> I also liked how he said he wanted a cat too.



Her face was priceless when Terry called her out...I am sure she chewed him out at home when the cameras were off


----------



## starrynite_87

Is anyone else watching? I was liking Shannon at first, now she's really become annoying with this Heather thing.


----------



## MKB0925

starrynite_87 said:


> Is anyone else watching? I was liking Shannon at first, now she's really become annoying with this Heather thing.



I feel the same way....Tamara just got there and Shannon could not wait to bring it up. And this whole thing about taking people down is ridiculous.  And all this this nonsense st the table...unreal!


----------



## AEGIS

when Shannon said "I want all of these people away from me," I think that might have been the best thing for her.

I love that Vicki just doesn't wanna be involved in this.

and why is Tamra STILL talking about this woman's marriage with someone who Shannon HATES? wtf? Shannon was wrong to confide in Tamra. She is a snake.


----------



## horse17

vicki should have said something in defense of Shannon...she was wrong for not telling Tamara that she said the same thing to her.......


----------



## anabanana745

Tamra's justification for why she told Heather about Shannon's problems sounded so rehearsed! She was trying to make herself sound good like she was looking out for Shannon when all she wanted to do was gossip! She is a terrible person.


----------



## candiebear

starrynite_87 said:


> Is anyone else watching? I was liking Shannon at first, now she's really become annoying with this Heather thing.



As soon as I saw how Shannon treated her husband I started to dislike her. I can't feel bad for the state of her marriage when it's clear she treats him poorly. They need therapy asap.


----------



## zaara10

Tamra is scum. A true douche bag. She constantly stirs the pot, lies & pulls shady stunts. Even Eddie seemed over her crap. 
And I don't think Heather knows what yelling sounds like if she thinks she's constantly being yelled at by Shannon. 
While I wish Vicki stood up for Shannon, I get why she stayed out. Tamra will turn evil on her very quickly. 
And surprise surprise, next episode Tamra is talking to heather about Shannon's marriage again. Jerk.


----------



## gmel

zaara10 said:


> Tamra is scum. A true douche bag. She constantly stirs the pot, lies & pulls shady stunts. Even Eddie seemed over her crap.
> And I don't think Heather knows what yelling sounds like if she thinks she's constantly being yelled at by Shannon.
> While I wish Vicki stood up for Shannon, I get why she stayed out. Tamra will turn evil on her very quickly.
> And surprise surprise, next episode Tamra is talking to heather about Shannon's marriage again. Jerk.



Agree with everything!

1) Vicki came off as weak this episode - which is unlike her.
2) Shannon needs to whisper as to talk in normal tone to Heather.
3) Can not wait for the Dubrow's to see for themselves how crazy THEY are, and how Tamra has lied.
4) Love Shannon more


----------



## LemonDrop

Shannon really shouldn't be on a reality show right now. I feel sorry for her. 

Tamara is just evil and manipulative.


----------



## *schmoo*

Wow, Tamra can't spin her way out of this.


----------



## Jbb924

Tamra is so disgusting. I've never disliked a housewife more. She's an awful person and she stirs the pot more than anyone. She says she was in the same position as Shannon a few years ago with Simon, yet she has no problem kicking Shannon while she's down. I watched her on watch what happens live and she said she makes the show worth watching. She looked she got some more bad plastic surgery. I'm really sick of seeing her face.


----------



## nycmom

I love your avatar Jbb924, that's such a great quote.

Heather is really awful this season. And I can definitely imagine the Dubrows being threatened by the Beadors...they're the only other family on the show right now that even comes close to their wealth and both Shannon and Heather grew up in affluence. Maybe they were worried about losing their story line? But please Heather, you may be the rich and classy one (in comparison, although let's face it the bar is low in this group) but cut the condescending faux intellectual crap, you went to Syracuse! (No offense to Syracuse, it's a great school and I have a lot of friends who are alums, but she acts and tries to speak as if she is a Harvard grad and so above them all).


----------



## horse17

Jbb924 said:


> Tamra is so disgusting. I've never disliked a housewife more. She's an awful person and she stirs the pot more than anyone. She says she was in the same position as Shannon a few years ago with Simon, yet she has no problem kicking Shannon while she's down. I watched her on watch what happens live and she said she makes the show worth watching. She looked she got some more bad plastic surgery. I'm really sick of seeing her face.


I agree...Tamara is a complete wannabe hag.......

love your avatar..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamara was on WWHL and goodness she needs to lay off the fillers.


----------



## starrynite_87

nycmom said:


> I love your avatar Jbb924, that's such a great quote.
> 
> Heather is really awful this season. And I can definitely imagine the Dubrows being threatened by the Beadors...they're the only other family on the show right now that even comes close to their wealth and both Shannon and Heather grew up in affluence. Maybe they were worried about losing their story line? But please Heather, you may be the rich and classy one (in comparison, although let's face it the bar is low in this group) but cut the condescending faux intellectual crap, you went to Syracuse! (No offense to Syracuse, it's a great school and I have a lot of friends who are alums, but she acts and tries to speak as if she is a Harvard grad and so above them all).



What is up with all the Heather hate this season...she's been like this since day one. IMO Shannon had issues coming into the show and I have to agree with the other poster who said that Shannon has a victim mentality and I feel like maybe that's part of the reason why her marriage is in trouble.


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> What is up with all the Heather hate this season...she's been like this since day one. IMO Shannon had issues coming into the show and I have to agree with the other poster who said that* Shannon has a victim mentality *and I feel like maybe that's part of the reason why her marriage is in trouble.



So does Heather...she did spin everything around so she could claim to be the victim.  Please....the more she is on TV the less I like her.  Both her and Terry are pretty vile people, the only difference is they have money but faux class.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tamra is some piece of work. A back stabbing & lying b**tch.. a real winning combo to
have in a friendship

Vicki should have stepped up to the plate & confirmed what Tamra said... The comment
about Brooks & Tamra was a poor excuse. Vicki has no problem defending herself or opening
up her mouth.

Heather is a very condescending personality .And not the kind that I would want to
confide in under any circumstances.


----------



## NYCBelle

I can't stand Shannon omg what a pathetic woman. Run David run!!


----------



## zaara10

imgg said:


> So does Heather...she did spin everything around so she could claim to be the victim.  Please....the more she is on TV the less I like her.  Both her and Terry are pretty vile people, the only difference is they have money but faux class.



I agree. Heather constantly spins things to look like the victim. Anytime she's confronted about something wrong she's done, she cries "what about me? I'm hurt too. You yelled at me..." Please. So selfish & dramatic. She has no ability to think beyond herself. She deserves a douchebag "friend" like Tamra.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I don't see the "vile" in Heather... Sometimes annoying and condescending yes....  Shannon should really watch herself on TV and learn that you can't convince people that you are not crazy while you're screaming like a crazy person with your eyes popping out your head on the verge of a breakdown over someone asking you to leave their house.  If someone came into my house and acted like Shannon I would have asked them to leave too - don't bring your mess around me and my kids.


----------



## smilerr

Heather doesn't like the fact that someone else (Shannon) is close to her wealth wise.  Let's be honest, none of the other housewives are on Heathers level (again, wealth wise) nor are even close to being there.  Heather puts Shannon down because she finds her to be a threat.  

Terry grosses me out.  I would be extremely embarrassed to see my father on TV acting like a little school girl caught up in middle school drama.

Lizzie and Shannon are the only ones I don't mind.  Vicki should have stepped up to the plate last night.


----------



## swags

The show is a trainwreck but I can't help but like Shannon for some reason. It does bother me when she nags the husband but overall she is my favorite. 


Terry should not have brought the take them down statement at the dinner table.


I liked the husband who kept making toasts and Vicki's reaction. 


I've never been a Tamra fan. If I was in the cast I would send Team Simon shirts to the other girls.


----------



## starrynite_87

nycmom said:


> I love your avatar Jbb924, that's such a great quote.
> 
> Heather is really awful this season. And I can definitely imagine the Dubrows being threatened by the Beadors...they're the only other family on the show right now that even comes close to their wealth and both Shannon and Heather grew up in affluence. Maybe they were worried about losing their story line? But please Heather, you may be the rich and classy one (in comparison, although let's face it the bar is low in this group) but cut the condescending faux intellectual crap, you went to Syracuse! (No offense to Syracuse, it's a great school and I have a lot of friends who are alums, but she acts and tries to speak as if she is a Harvard grad and so above them all).





gottaluvmybags said:


> I don't see the "vile" in Heather... Sometimes annoying and condescending yes....  Shannon should really watch herself on TV and learn that you can't convince people that you are not crazy while you're screaming like a crazy person with your eyes popping out your head on the verge of a breakdown over someone asking you to leave their house.  If someone came into my house and acted like Shannon I would have asked them to leave too - don't bring your mess around me and my kids.




I don't see it either...I believe Heather was totally justified in kicking her out. I have to agree with David, Shannon is just an unhappy person in general. I believe her issues are much deeper than marriage  and her problems with Heather. IMO she is on a crusade against Heather and her version of events  barely resemble reality.


----------



## Jbb924

nycmom said:


> I love your avatar Jbb924, that's such a great quote.
> 
> Heather is really awful this season. And I can definitely imagine the Dubrows being threatened by the Beadors...they're the only other family on the show right now that even comes close to their wealth and both Shannon and Heather grew up in affluence. Maybe they were worried about losing their story line? But please Heather, you may be the rich and classy one (in comparison, although let's face it the bar is low in this group) but cut the condescending faux intellectual crap, you went to Syracuse! (No offense to Syracuse, it's a great school and I have a lot of friends who are alums, but she acts and tries to speak as if she is a Harvard grad and so above them all).



Thank you it's my favorite too! And I  Couldn't agree more about Heather.


----------



## *schmoo*

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamara was on WWHL and goodness she needs to lay off the fillers.



Her whole face looked swollen. I was shocked at her appearance.


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> I agree. Heather constantly spins things to look like the victim. Anytime she's confronted about something wrong she's done, she cries "what about me? I'm hurt too. You yelled at me..." Please. So selfish & dramatic. She has no ability to think beyond herself. She deserves a douchebag "friend" like Tamra.



Yes, I loved when she said Tamara doesn't lie, then minutes later the camera shows Tamara in a lie.  Tamara and Heather deserve each other.  Both are nasty people, Heather just is more refined than Tamara (and smarter) but personality wise- nasty.



smilerr said:


> Heather doesn't like the fact that someone else (Shannon) is close to her wealth wise.  Let's be honest, none of the other housewives are on Heathers level (again, wealth wise) nor are even close to being there.  Heather puts Shannon down because she finds her to be a threat.
> 
> Terry grosses me out.  I would be extremely embarrassed to see my father on TV acting like a little school girl caught up in middle school drama.
> 
> Lizzie and Shannon are the only ones I don't mind.  Vicki should have stepped up to the plate last night.



Heather is so insecure and it shows.  

While I am not a huge fan of Shannon, I do feel for her.  She should not be on TV as she is not stable right now.  She is at least trying to keep it civil and it doesn't help that Tamara is in the middle stirring the pot while she is not in a good place.  I would have done the same thing and told Tamara to get her nasty hands off me.  The audacity of Tamara- I never liked her and time has not helped.  Also Tamara stop with the plastic surgery....it is making you look not human. I wonder who did her surgeries and wouldn't be surprised if it was Terry.


----------



## guccimamma

TulsaMINI said:


> A $400K house in Tulsa is pretty well up there - I think home prices here are pretty comparable to OKC. $150K will get you a nice 3 BR 2 BA home and there are plenty of nice homes for much less. You get a lot of house for your money in Oklahoma.



i have to imagine they receive money from the show. probably enough to make a nice down payment.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Yes, I loved when she said Tamara doesn't lie, then minutes later the camera shows Tamara in a lie.  Tamara and Heather deserve each other.  Both are nasty people, Heather just is more refined than Tamara (and smarter) but personality wise- nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Heather is so insecure and it shows.
> 
> While I am not a huge fan of Shannon, I do feel for her.  She should not be on TV as she is not stable right now.  She is at least trying to keep it civil and it doesn't help that Tamara is in the middle stirring the pot while she is not in a good place.  I would have done the same thing and told Tamara to get her nasty hands off me.  The audacity of Tamara- I never liked her and time has not helped.  Also Tamara stop with the plastic surgery....it is making you look not human. I wonder who did her surgeries and wouldn't be surprised if it was Terry.



I never thought of this, but now that you've said it, I bet it's true. That must be why Tamra doesn't really want to be on the bad side of Heather.

She (Tamra) was the main pot stirrer at the dinner party. I think Tamra says whatever she thinks the person she's taking to wants to hear. I didn't believe her for a second when Shannon confronted her about the 'take down' statement, especially when Vicki confirmed that she had also heard Tamra saying that.

I liked Shannon at first, but that's going fast. She's unstable and shouldn't be on the show - and sadly she did look even more crazy at the dinner.


----------



## slyyls

Tamra looks just like her mother after she underwent her facial surgery to make herself look younger. Whatever Tamra did to her face made her look older.  Tamra and her mother now look like sisters.


----------



## slyyls

Poor Shannon, she was Tamra four years ago,and Vickie ten years ago.  I hope she won't be Heather one year from now.


----------



## Bagbug

Tamara what a tangled web we weave...   Every season Tamara chooses a new housewife to fight.  She couldn't lie fast enough on that Laguna balcony!  When she saw she could not control Shannon she started screaming and ran after her. I don't like any of them, but Shannon gives me anxiety to watch.  Vicki is being quiet this season so far, but Heather shut the "F" up!  Instead of snoring or telling Heather "you're just gonna spin this."  Tell Heather TEN WORDS OR LESS!  Heather makes you forget what you asked and or what were you talking about?


----------



## slyyls

I can't believe Terry is risking his reputation and practice on this show?    He is coming off like such a jerk.   His busy body involvement in the gossiping  girl drama, is not doing him any favours.   What must he tell Heather about his patients, that she spreads all over town to her girlfriends at lunch?   Who wants a plastic surgeon like that?


----------



## imgg

slyyls said:


> I can't believe Terry is risking his reputation and practice on this show?    He is coming off like such a jerk.   His busy body involvement in the gossiping  girl drama, is not doing him any favours.   What must he tell Heather about his patients, that she spreads all over town to her girlfriends at lunch?   Who wants a plastic surgeon like that?



He is laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Iheartparis64

I am sorry but I don't feel sorry for Shannon at all.  She obviously needs help ASAP and she is so annoying.. Just stop playing victim all the time!


----------



## Nahreen

Neither of them = Tamra, Heather or Shannon is telling the truth. It is possible that they each think they are doing it because that is how they remembered it happening. It will be so interesting seeing the reunion and Andy playing the different incidents for them to watch.


----------



## LemonDrop

Tamara KNOWS she's lying. When Shannon asked her about Terry saying "let's take them down". Tamara said very slowly I don't RECALL telling you that. She then takes a long suck on the straw of her drink. She then repeats the question back to Shannon. I told you that Terry said let's take them down???? 

All telltale signs that she was lying. Her mind is spinning so fast that she's trying to stall so she can think. She's a terrible liar. By bringing it up to Terry and Heather at the table, she takes control of the situation before Shannon can bring it up and make Tamara have to defend herself.


----------



## starrynite_87

LemonDrop said:


> Tamara KNOWS she's lying. When Shannon asked her about Terry saying "let's take them down". Tamara said very slowly I don't RECALL telling you that. She then takes a long suck on the straw of her drink. She then repeats the question back to Shannon. I told you that Terry said let's take them down????
> 
> All telltale signs that she was lying. Her mind is spinning so fast that she's trying to stall so she can think. She's a terrible liar. By bringing it up to Terry and Heather at the table, she takes control of the situation before Shannon can bring it up and make Tamara have to defend herself.



I missed it, but apparently on WWHL Tamara said that David confirmed on camera that he never heard her say that,but it was cut out...Andy promised to show the full clip at the reunion. Tamara went on to say that that David will back her up when she say Shannon tends to get "lost in translation" and twists words.


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> I missed it, but apparently on WWHL Tamara said that David confirmed on camera that he never heard her say that,but it was cut out...Andy promised to show the full clip at the reunion. Tamara went on to say that that* David will back her up when she say Shannon tends to get "lost in translation" and twists wor*ds.



If this is true, I would be so done with my husband.  Those are private conversations to have with your wife and with this wicked crew, my husband better have my back!  It's not like Heather, Terry or Tamera are going to have a moment of honesty.


----------



## tomz_grl

imgg said:


> If this is true, I would be so done with my husband.  Those are private conversations to have with your wife and with this wicked crew, my husband better have my back!  It's not like Heather, Terry or Tamera are going to have a moment of honesty.


 
I wonder if he's saying that based on them maybe being separated/filing for divorce now? Who knows...


----------



## starrynite_87

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder if he's saying that based on them maybe being separated/filing for divorce now? Who knows...



I guessing this occurred while they were talking  on the balcony at the dinner party because she said that Bravo had cut a lot out of the conversation she had with David


----------



## imgg

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder if he's saying that based on them maybe being separated/filing for divorce now? Who knows...



Maybe, I also didn't like how David was not really defending his wife at the dinner.  He seemed emotionally disconnected and unsupportive.  I would imagine this is the biggest issue for Shannon right now and the other housewives are capitalizing on it, which is why I find Heather and Tamara vile.

But, Shannon opened herself up by going on TV with this group so hard to feel too sorry for her.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is difficult to feel empathy for Shannon. There have been so many seasons of this show for her to view before signing up so she should have known there might be trouble. She seems to work herself up to a frenzy, that is probably why she does not hear or remember what actually was said or happened. DH would not critisise my behaviour in front of others but he would tell me afterwards if I acted wrong. 

I feel Terry is being attacked a bit much. I think he is just protecting his wife and he did tell Heather after H told Shannon to leave that that was not so nice and to text Shannon.


----------



## cjy

Well Tamra is gonna be a grandmother! MSN reported Ryan and his fiancé are having a baby.


----------



## zaara10

cjy said:


> Well Tamra is gonna be a grandmother! MSN reported Ryan and his fiancé are having a baby.



Well maybe now she'll quit pretending like she wants a baby w/ Eddie.


----------



## slang

cjy said:


> Well Tamra is gonna be a grandmother! MSN reported Ryan and his fiancé are having a baby.



I thought she was already a grandmother, doesn't he have a daughter with an ex-girlfriend


----------



## cjy

slang said:


> I thought she was already a grandmother, doesn't he have a daughter with an ex-girlfriend


You know there was an episode a while back about his girlfriend expecting. Maybe so, I just saw where she was gonna be a granny. I just find it so funny after the whole fake baby trial. I'll have to google and see if this is her first or second grandchild.


----------



## cjy

Well maybe the other was a "scare" because when I checked it was reported this was his first child.


----------



## slang

cjy said:


> Well maybe the other was a "scare" because when I checked it was reported this was his first child.



I must have been thinking about someone else.
Well now Granny Tammy will have a storyline next season if she's back


----------



## cjy

slang said:


> I must have been thinking about someone else.
> Well now Granny Tammy will have a storyline next season if she's back


No I think you are right, as I remember that as well. It was a while back though and if memory serves Granny was still with Simon. I think Ryan got a tattoo on the underside of his lip about then as well.


----------



## nastasja

cjy said:


> No I think you are right, as I remember that as well. It was a while back though and if memory serves Granny was still with Simon. I think Ryan got a tattoo on the underside of his lip about then as well.




Forgot about that! Didn't he get a "nugget" tattoo on the inside of his lip for the baby his GF miscarried? I think it was the first season Tamra was on.


----------



## cjy

killerlife said:


> Forgot about that! Didn't he get a "nugget" tattoo on the inside of his lip for the baby his GF miscarried? I think it was the first season Tamra was on.


Yes!! That's it! Nugget! Ok see we remember! Ok then it was a lost pregnancy, mystery solved.


----------



## tomz_grl

Just finished the last episode. First...poor Lizzie. Her dinner party was basically ruined and it looked like it was nice to start off. Tamara was wrong for bringing that up at the dinner table and Terry should have taken a breath before spouting out his question to Shannon. Also, David didn't deny that Tamara said what she said while out on the balcony. I find it odd that he would now say she didn't say it. Either he denied on the balcony and Bravo edited it out or she said it and she's lying or he's now doing it out of spite towards Shannon. 

I used to love Heather but she is sounding rather condescending but that may be because she feels like she's dealing with a crazy person. I agree, sometimes you have to dumb things down to get your point across.


----------



## starrynite_87

tomz_grl said:


> Just finished the last episode. First...poor Lizzie. Her dinner party was basically ruined and it looked like it was nice to start off. Tamara was wrong for bringing that up at the dinner table and Terry should have taken a breath before spouting out his question to Shannon. Also, David didn't deny that Tamara said what she said while out on the balcony. I find it odd that he would now say she didn't say it. Either he denied on the balcony and Bravo edited it out or she said it and she's lying or he's now doing it out of spite towards Shannon.
> 
> I used to love Heather but she is sounding rather condescending but that may be because she feels like she's dealing with a crazy person. I agree, sometimes you have to dumb things down to get your point across.



Tamara said David said he never heard her say it, but they cut it out...she told Andy to play the clip at the reunion


----------



## nycmom

We know Tamra said it to Vicki though...she mentioned it on the show and repeats it in her blog...

_Regarding Terry saying "I want to take the Beadors down". . .I don't think he ever said that. I have known Terry to be nothing but a gentleman, and my analysis is that Tamra made this up for some reason and doesn't remember saying it to Shannon and I. I have no idea why she would make this up, but it's either that -- or he said it. It can't be anything else._

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...C,M2MTakeover=1&RHONJ,GOC,M2MTakeoverSunday=1


----------



## guccimamma

eddie is smart enough to attempt to stay out of this, i think he finally realizes what he married.

i give them 2 years. tamra is getting desperate, she knows the clock is ticking.


----------



## zaara10

guccimamma said:


> eddie is smart enough to attempt to stay out of this, i think he finally realizes what he married.
> 
> i give them 2 years. tamra is getting desperate, she knows the clock is ticking.



If it were anyone else, I'd feel sorry for them & hope that their marriage worked out, but I have such strong disgust for Tamra and the awful human being she is that I just can't. I hope Eddie opens his eyes wider soon. Although they have a business together so that makes it complicated.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Why would anyone want to take part in a show like this if your marriage is on the rocks. Talk about telling the world your private business!


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> If it were anyone else, I'd feel sorry for them & hope that their marriage worked out, but I have such strong disgust for Tamra and the awful human being she is that I just can't. I hope Eddie opens his eyes wider soon. Although they have a business together so that makes it complicated.


I think Eddie has his own agenda in that marriage, JMO.


----------



## zaara10

imgg said:


> I think Eddie has his own agenda in that marriage, JMO.



Such as...? (I remember ppl saying he's maybe gay?)


----------



## bnjj

Oh good heavens, this show has become so hard to stomach.  Tamra is such a little weasel and I wish Vicki would have spoken up for Shannon but hopefully that clip of Vicki saying that Tamra also told her the same thing about 'taking them down' will be shown at the reunion.

Does Tamra not understand what "please get away from me" means??  I would have shoved her down the stairs after about the 5th time of telling her to get away from me if I were that agitated and upset and she would not get out of my face.  She is something else.

These women are worse than 13 year olds and the only reason Shannon ever raises her voice at Heather - not yells, but raises her voice - is because Heather never lets her get a word in edge-wise.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Does Tamra not understand what "please get away from me" means??


 HA - you're so right!
What an annoying nuttjob! Poor Shannon had that lying wacko stuck on her like a fly.


----------



## nycmom

I thought Tamra knew she was upsetting Shannon and kept following her (and touching her!) on purpose to make Shannon look more crazy and deflect the attention away from Tamras own actions and culpability.


----------



## zaara10

nycmom said:


> I thought Tamra knew she was upsetting Shannon and kept following her (and touching her!) on purpose to make Shannon look more crazy and deflect the attention away from Tamras own actions and culpability.



That's what it looked like to me. It sounded sarcastic when she kept saying "Shannon but I'm worried about you." No you're not! Tamra had that evil look in her eyes too.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> "Shannon but I'm worried about you." No you're not!


^ You're totally right. 
Too bad you can't buy moral character ...


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bnjj said:


> These women are worse than 13 year olds and the only reason Shannon ever raises her voice at Heather - not yells, but raises her voice - is because Heather never lets her get a word in edge-wise.



And her awful condescending tone and finger pointing. The way Heather stands there all cool and calm as though she's the teacher and you're the student (or in this case, Shannon is the student) is the most annoying thing ever. I'm sure that's what sets Shannon off even more. Heather always acts so high and mighty that it's patronizing.


----------



## bnjj

I'm sure Tamra was in her face on purpose.  She is so damn phony.  I wonder if they even have a clip of Tamra saying that to either Vicki or Shannon, as usually when someone is lying about something they show a clip of them doing exactly what they are vehemently denying and they didn't show anything this time.


----------



## pot_luck

candiebear said:


> *As soon as I saw how Shannon treated her husband I started to dislike her. I can't feel bad for the state of her marriage when it's clear she treats him poorly.* They need therapy asap.



That's when she started to annoy me too.


----------



## EMMY

pot_luck said:


> That's when she started to annoy me too.


 

^ Me three...but I can't help but think how much of this show is staged for ratings only...Shannon never appealed to me...Heather can be annoying but she doesn't rub me the wrong way...Vicki has always annoyed me but this season she is being good...and Tamra? Well...she reminds me of a kid that keeps breaking rules and has to be perpetually scolded lol...I missed the show this week and I'm p*ssed..I really wanted to see Shannon's meltdown lol!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I can't help but think how much of this show is staged for ratings only...


 ^
Exactly!
My friend worked for Evolution the production company and they know going into it what their "theme" will be.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> The show is a trainwreck *but I can't help but like Shannon for some reason*. It does bother me when she nags the husband but overall she is my favorite.
> 
> 
> Terry should not have brought the take them down statement at the dinner table.
> 
> 
> I liked the husband who kept making toasts and Vicki's reaction.
> 
> 
> I've never been a Tamra fan. If I was in the cast I would send Team Simon shirts to the other girls.



I don't mind Shannon on the show...it seems that she is using the show as an outlet for her feelings...a weird, sort-of therapy   I think she is desperate for her husband's attention and it may come off as nagging...I call it desperate to feel loved...it's actually quite sad.


----------



## lulilu

Am I right that the real shrieking was being done by Tamra?  I could NOT beieve that she raised the "bringing down" issue with Heather and Terry just as soon as she could after Shannon said "forget it."  What a horrible person she is.

And Is anyone else annoyed by Heather's naming one of the designer dogs "champers?"  How obnoxious is that?


----------



## slang

According to Vicki on twitter - the reunion was filmed today

She had posted pics of her and Shannon together on the couch etc but then deleted them as she was allowed to show them


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lulilu said:


> Am I right that the real shrieking was being done by Tamra?  I could NOT beieve that she raised the "bringing down" issue with Heather and Terry just as soon as she could after Shannon said "forget it."  What a horrible person she is.
> 
> And Is anyone else annoyed by Heather's naming one of the designer dogs "champers?"  How obnoxious is that?


 
Yes, that was Tamara doing that horrible shrieking.


----------



## citrus

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^
> Exactly!
> My friend worked for Evolution the production company and they know going into it what their "theme" will be.



Vicki's script was brief - Switzerland - was all it said.

She was probably relieved.


----------



## Creativelyswank

citrus said:


> Vicki's script was brief - Switzerland - was all it said.
> 
> 
> 
> She was probably relieved.




For once Vicki is palatable. Tamara has always been a horrid person, Heather is just up her own a$$, Shannon seems so frail, unstable, and very unhealthy but truly good and sincere. I think it's pretty sick to exploit her on this show.


----------



## Goldfox

Heather and Tamra definitely had this rehearsed, some very bad acting involved in those balcony scenes, and it seems like Tamra must have kept on playing to get on Shannon's good side again up until the day of the dinner. (Maybe there was a break in filming when these comments happened and Lizzie's beach house was fixed up.) I don't doubt it's all for ratings, but I can't help finding it disgusting how they belittle Shannon when she already struggles with not feeling loved. Heather saying "Eddie!.. We didn't do that" for him to get involved in a convo about how crazy Shannon was crazy for walking away when they didn't let her speak was so revealing. Heather is a smart woman who likes to try cover her *** If she can, I get that, it's human  but she's not vile nor causing intentionally harm, she just doesn't want to admit her mistakes. 
Tamra started cornering, physically distracting, and trying to "calm" Shannon from speaking, the second Shannon opened her mouth. Long before Shannon even raised her voice. No wonder Shannon actually yelled this time! Heather has manners and know how to ignore people she doesn't like, I believe Tamra is behind the plan, she has a history of creating huge drama out of nothing (because she does everything the producers say? I think she's that weak and dumb). I'm just disappointed Heather is so stubborn and desperate not to lose face she joins in on a game she knows is a very thin line. (Nonetheless, stage a conversation with her husband to let the world know she donated to a dog shelter! Does this 'keeping up appearences' pattern she's showing this season stem from her prim and proper East-Coast upbringing, or is she just a sad case of narcissism?)
If they actually try to get Shannon admitted in the next episode, Bravo is taking this fake and provoked arguing too far.


----------



## GoGlam

Goldfox said:


> Heather and Tamra definitely had this rehearsed, some very bad acting involved in those balcony scenes, and it seems like Tamra must have kept on playing to get on Shannon's good side again up until the day of the dinner. (Maybe there was a break in filming when these comments happened and Lizzie's beach house was fixed up.) I don't doubt it's all for ratings, but I can't help finding it disgusting how they belittle Shannon when she already struggles with not feeling loved. Heather saying "Eddie!.. We didn't do that" for him to get involved in a convo about how crazy Shannon was crazy for walking away when they didn't let her speak was so revealing. Heather is a smart woman who likes to try cover her *** If she can, I get that, it's human  but she's not vile nor causing intentionally harm, she just doesn't want to admit her mistakes.
> Tamra started cornering, physically distracting, and trying to "calm" Shannon from speaking, the second Shannon opened her mouth. Long before Shannon even raised her voice. No wonder Shannon actually yelled this time! Heather has manners and know how to ignore people she doesn't like, I believe Tamra is behind the plan, she has a history of creating huge drama out of nothing (because she does everything the producers say? I think she's that weak and dumb). I'm just disappointed Heather is so stubborn and desperate not to lose face she joins in on a game she knows is a very thin line. (Nonetheless, stage a conversation with her husband to let the world know she donated to a dog shelter! Does this 'keeping up appearences' pattern she's showing this season stem from her prim and proper East-Coast upbringing, or is she just a sad case of narcissism?)
> If they actually try to get Shannon admitted in the next episode, Bravo is taking this fake and provoked arguing too far.




I think you're right.

Heather is my least favorite character in the entire series of Real Housewives.  She is just downright nasty, elitist, and has the hardest time accepting responsibility for any of her actions.  Tamra at least has publicly admitted to what her game is.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Heather is my least favorite character in the entire series of Real Housewives. She is just downright nasty, elitist, and has the hardest time accepting responsibility for any of her actions. Tamra at least has publicly admitted to what her game is.



I totally agree with you - GoGlam
Tamra is just stupid and her actions show that, Heather on the other hand is a smart manipulating, calculating prima donna.


----------



## GoGlam

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I totally agree with you - GoGlam
> Tamra is just stupid and her actions show that, Heather on the other hand is a smart manipulating, calculating prima donna.




Agree!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Goldfox said:


> *Heather and Tamra definitely had this rehearsed, some very bad acting involved in those balcony scenes, and it seems like Tamra must have kept on playing to get on Shannon's good side again up until the day of the dinner. *(Maybe there was a break in filming when these comments happened and Lizzie's beach house was fixed up.) I don't doubt it's all for ratings, but I can't help finding it disgusting how they belittle Shannon when she already struggles with not feeling loved. Heather saying "Eddie!.. We didn't do that" for him to get involved in a convo about how crazy Shannon was crazy for walking away when they didn't let her speak was so revealing. Heather is a smart woman who likes to try cover her *** If she can, I get that, it's human  but she's not vile nor causing intentionally harm, she just doesn't want to admit her mistakes.
> Tamra started cornering, physically distracting, and trying to "calm" Shannon from speaking, the second Shannon opened her mouth. Long before Shannon even raised her voice. No wonder Shannon actually yelled this time! Heather has manners and know how to ignore people she doesn't like, I believe Tamra is behind the plan, she has a history of creating huge drama out of nothing (because she does everything the producers say? I think she's that weak and dumb). I'm just disappointed Heather is so stubborn and desperate not to lose face she joins in on a game she knows is a very thin line. (Nonetheless, stage a conversation with her husband to let the world know she donated to a dog shelter! Does this 'keeping up appearences' pattern she's showing this season stem from her prim and proper East-Coast upbringing, or is she just a sad case of narcissism?)
> If they actually try to get Shannon admitted in the next episode, Bravo is taking this fake and provoked arguing too far.



I was thinking the same thing.  You could tell it was staged and sounded so rehearsed that even Tamra didn't seem to believe the B.S. she was spewing. Heather is someone who likes to act above all the drama when really she's not. She does have manners I'll give her that but she's a snob who thinks she's better then everyone else.  I did agree with one thing that she said to Vicki at the dinner party though. That this whole misunderstanding between Shannon and herself leads back to Tamra. At least I think that's what she was trying to tell Vicki.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wow. Sounds like I am missing a lot. I am only up to episode 4.

I have to agree about Heather. She is certainly one of my least liked on all the franchises. The woman is mean.


----------



## swags

Tamra put all this drama in motion and now Heather mentions calling an ambulance and Tamra is going along with it. What a$$holes.


----------



## starrynite_87

Wait he met her on Instagram


----------



## Michele26

How do you meet someone on Instagram?


----------



## horse17

sorry, but that was pretty bad acting on Tamaras part....didn t see any tears..


----------



## starrynite_87

BarbadosBride said:


> Why would anyone want to take part in a show like this if your marriage is on the rocks. Talk about telling the world your private business!





Michele26 said:


> How do you meet someone on Instagram?



That's what I'm trying to figure out...at least you can chat on Facebook and get to know the person.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Ryan's lady friend looks like Leah Jenner.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Tamra has finally lost her f-ing mind.  I felt so embarrassed for her at that table.  Ryan's girl needs run far far away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashiongirl26 said:


> Tamra has finally lost her f-ing mind.  I felt so embarrassed for her at that table.  Ryan's girl needs run far far away.



She's pregnant now...


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> She's pregnant now...



Did they get married?


----------



## zaara10

fashiongirl26 said:


> Tamra has finally lost her f-ing mind.  I felt so embarrassed for her at that table.  Ryan's girl needs run far far away.



Someone should have called her an ambulance  
I just completely despise her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Did they get married?



I'm not sure, I just saw that she's going to be a grandmother. 



zaara10 said:


> Someone should have called her an ambulance
> I just completely despise her.



They were talking about calling the ambulance on Shannon, she needed it   all that dry heeving and hyperventilating


----------



## anabanana745

fashiongirl26 said:


> Tamra has finally lost her f-ing mind.  I felt so embarrassed for her at that table.  Ryan's girl needs run far far away.




And she's calling Shannon crazy? &#128514;


----------



## ck2802

When Shannon was visiting her "Healing Hands" doctor, I noticed her red Chanel tote was on the chair behind her.  When she was filmed walking out after her appointment she was carrying a beige tote.  I think it was a Rockstud. 

I love catching these editing mistakes.  

I think a Tamra was soooo drunk at the dinner party, she didn't know what she was doing.  She gets that high pitched screechy voice happening when's he's had far too much Champers.  She had that same look on her face at Heathers name change party, when she went after Brooks for giving her the 'Evil Eye'. Tamra is a very mean drunk.


----------



## sgj99

Tamra's reaction to Ryan and meeting his new girlfriend was so over the top stupid, for goodness sake, he's 28 years old, not 12.


----------



## Nishi621

sgj99 said:


> Tamra's reaction to Ryan and meeting his new girlfriend was so over the top stupid, for goodness sake, he's 28 years old, not 12.



Exactly! That was outrageous! I have a 26 year old son (and a much younger one), and I would never behave that way in front of him and his new girlfriend whom he just brought home to meet me.

I also thought it was VERY tacky of Tamra to ask the woman how her father killed himself after she found out the man committed suicide. Ugh


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> Tamra's reaction to Ryan and meeting his new girlfriend was so over the top stupid, for goodness sake, he's 28 years old, not 12.



I understands her concerns, he has not always made good decisions in his life but she needs to let him go,  he is a grown man now and she can't protect him. Him running off with a girl who already has three kids, does not seem a wise decision but he needs to find that out on his own.


----------



## Jbb924

zaara10 said:


> Someone should have called her an ambulance
> I just completely despise her.



Haha this made me laugh out loud. I wish that would have happened.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I understands her concerns, he has not always made good decisions in his life but she needs to let him go,  he is a grown man now and she can't protect him. Him running off with a girl who already has three kids, does not seem a wise decision but he needs to find that out on his own.



I'm actually more worried about the girl.  Ryan has no job and she's a business owner.  I hope she doesn't have to pay him alimony later or she has a good prenup.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> I'm actually more worried about the girl.  Ryan has no job and she's a business owner.  I hope she doesn't have to pay him alimony later or she has a good prenup.



As a mother of three she should think about who she moves in with/marries after just dating for two months. In a way I get Tamras reaction. He should have introduced the girl to the family earlier before announcing he's moving there and getting married. It'snearly as bad as Briana and her eloping. Somehow there seem to be something wrong with several of the O.C kids (present and past kids). Jeanas boys were horrible, as were Lynns daughters. Mike and Briana also have behaved poorly. The Peterson girl McKenzie also, such a spoiled brat. Lauries son Josh, what a mess.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Originally Posted by sgj99
> Tamra's reaction to Ryan and meeting his new girlfriend was so over the top stupid, for goodness sake, he's 28 years old, not 12.



Agreed AND of course the "scripted" reality show has gotten so bad Tamara's bad acting is revealing how much of a non surprise ...opps on camera "acted" surprised "reality" show it is. Lame!


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> I understands her concerns, he has not always made good decisions in his life but she needs to let him go,  he is a grown man now and she can't protect him. Him running off with a girl who already has three kids, does not seem a wise decision but he needs to find that out on his own.



to have concerns is understandable.  but her reaction was so over the top.  not to mention incredibly rude and uncomfortable for Ryan's girlfriend.  it had to be scripted and her "acting" was terrible.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> *As a mother of three she should think about who she moves in with/marries after just dating for two months*. In a way I get Tamras reaction. He should have introduced the girl to the family earlier before announcing he's moving there and getting married. It'snearly as bad as Briana and her eloping. Somehow there seem to be something wrong with several of the O.C kids (present and past kids). Jeanas boys were horrible, as were Lynns daughters. Mike and Briana also have behaved poorly. The Peterson girl McKenzie also, such a spoiled brat. Lauries son Josh, what a mess.



I agree with this too, my point is she seems to have much more to lose in this situation than Ryan.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> I agree with this too, my point is she seems to have much more to lose in this situation than Ryan.



i agree.  she seemed to have her act together, at least professionally so she can support herself and her children.  Ryan has never decided what he wants to be when he grows up, he's never begun his career but just had a series of jobs, KWIM?


----------



## flwrgirl

Tamra is just pathetic. I have no other word for her. That pretty much sums her up.


----------



## rockhollow

Shannon just has one of those voices that sounds like she's whining, and it intensifies when she get worked up - at least to me.
And she does like to play the victim, which I don't like about her. But I did feel sorry for her at the dinner.
With Tamra and Heather, tag teaming against her, she just couldn't win. I noticed that Heather was practically whispering, so it make Shannon sound so much louder. And then Tamra grabbing at her, can't really blame her for looking crazy.
Thank goodness Lizzie's husband squashed the talk of calling for medical help - Shannon was very upset but not in any need of an ambulance.
Every one was drinking, so that didn't help anyone - oh yes it did help Tamra, that way she could deny lots, blaming it on drinking. And who's she trying to kid, I think she drinks like a fish, but was trying to say she hardly ever drinks and  that she couldn't remember any details of the evening.


----------



## nastasja

rockhollow said:


> Thank goodness Lizzie's husband squashed the talk of calling for medical help - Shannon was very upset but not in any need of an ambulance.




It was also pretty awesome when he told Heather the toast wasn't supposed to be about her! Haha.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> I understands her concerns, he has not always made good decisions in his life but she needs to let him go,  he is a grown man now and she can't protect him. Him running off with a girl who already has three kids, does not seem a wise decision but he needs to find that out on his own.



So Ryan chose someone like his own mother.
I guess she knows better than anyone what a tough situation, it is, for all involved.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

So Tamara has the fake baby story line this season tying into the son's new girlfriend relationship situation - even if my friend didn't work for  Evolution who produces the show I'd know that the "reality" is on the lite side ..lol..


----------



## zaara10

I thought Ryan's gf acted very calm & collected given the crazy show she walked into. How old is she? 
I wouldn't say Ryan is marrying someone like his mom bc this woman was 100 times more mature & tolerable! 
And Tamra should be thanking them for giving her a potential storyline (grandma/MIL) if they bring her back for another season (which I pray they do not!!!).


----------



## Creativelyswank

zaara10 said:


> i thought ryan's gf acted very calm & collected given the crazy show she walked into. How old is she?
> I wouldn't say ryan is marrying someone like his mom bc this woman was 100 times more mature & tolerable!
> And tamra should be thanking them for giving her a potential storyline (grandma/mil) if they bring her back for another season (which i pray they do not!!!).




+1000


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> I thought Ryan's gf acted very calm & collected given the crazy show she walked into. How old is she?
> I wouldn't say Ryan is marrying someone like his mom bc this woman was 100 times more mature & tolerable!
> And Tamra should be thanking them for giving her a potential storyline (grandma/MIL) if they bring her back for another season (which I pray they do not!!!).



I read online she is 31 so a few years older than Ryan but her oldest is already 11 so she must have been quite young when getting her first child.

It is difficult to tell what this woman is like, we only glimpsed a few moments of her. I think most women are low key when going into the future family in laws house. It does not mean she is like that normally.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I truly hope this is not what any of these women are like normally.


----------



## Goldfox

Interested in learning how they met on Instagram. Whether she was following Ryan because she was a fan of his mom, or If they had a more natural connection like friends of friends of friends. Or maybe he started following her because she has a famed account promoting her guns? Has anyone tracked her down on Instagram to find out?


----------



## swags

I didn't think the girlfriend looked like Tamra at all other than they both are blonde. The girlfriend looked pretty.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I didn't think the girlfriend looked like Tamra at all other than they both are blonde. The girlfriend looked pretty.



I was referring to the fact that she has children from previous relationships.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> I was referring to the fact that she has children from previous relationships.



Tamra made the comment on the shoe that the girl looked like her and I was thinking "you wish Tamra"
They do have the single mom thing in common sort of. Tamra was married to Simon for a long time with the 3 little ones but was already moving forward with Eddie when they split. She may have been single for awhile with Ryan.


----------



## bnjj

killerlife said:


> It was also pretty awesome when he told Heather the toast wasn't supposed to be about her! Haha.



Ooooh, I missed this.  Must go back and re-watch!


----------



## limom

Ok, I was just told that Heather Dubrow was actually a very nice woman and that she is only "acting"
She just came back from a high school reunion....


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Tamra made the comment on the shoe that the girl looked like her and I was thinking "you wish Tamra"
> They do have the single mom thing in common sort of. Tamra was married to Simon for a long time with the 3 little ones but was already moving forward with Eddie when they split. She may have been single for awhile with Ryan.



yes, when Tamra said 'she looks just like me' I had to laugh and thought in your dreams Tamra!
I guess Tamra was a single mom for awhile with Ryan, but she went straight from Simon to Eddie, so she wasn't a single mom with the three little ones for long.

The girlfriend handled that dinner really well for all the craziness. I bet she's really glad to live in northern Calf and not close to crazy Tamra.
And the 'hardly ever drinker' Tamra was sure quick to hit the liquor cabinet for something to drink once she got the marriage news.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Tamra made the comment on the shoe that the girl looked like her and I was thinking "you wish Tamra"
> They do have the single mom thing in common sort of. Tamra was married to Simon for a long time with the 3 little ones but was already moving forward with Eddie when they split. She may have been single for awhile with Ryan.



yes, when Tamra said 'she looks just like me' I had to laugh and thought in your dreams Tamra!
I guess Tamra was a single mom for awhile with Ryan, but she went straight from Simon to Eddie, so she wasn't a single mom with the three little ones for long.

The girlfriend handled that dinner really well for all the craziness. I bet she's really glad to live in northern Calf and not close to crazy Tamra.
And the 'hardly ever drinker' Tamra was sure quick to hit the liquor cabinet for something to drink once she got the marriage news.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Ok, I was just told that Heather Dubrow was actually a very nice woman and that she is only "acting"
> She just came back from a high school reunion....



I can see this sort of. I do think that Heather acts (on HW), and thinks she does a wonderful job of it, but I also think this character she plays is close to the real Heather - but she's never say that.

I could image Heather would be delightful company in a social situation, but I don't know if she's really girlfriend material.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I was just told that Heather Dubrow was actually a very nice woman and that she is only "acting"
> She just came back from a high school reunion....


I don't believe that Heather is a nice woman, I think she acted nice at the reunion.
She has the art of manipulating down quite well.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> I can see this sort of. I do think that Heather acts (on HW), and thinks she does a wonderful job of it, but I also think this character she plays is close to the real Heather - but she's never say that.
> 
> I could image Heather would be delightful company in a social situation, but I don't know if she's really girlfriend material.





Lady Chinadoll said:


> I don't believe that Heather is a nice woman, I think she acted nice at the reunion.
> She has the art of manipulating down quite well.



This is Westchester, New York.

Heather might not be everyone cup of tea (she will ride my nerves with her elitist/racist tendencies) but I could not believe that she said that it was all scripted and that she was acting.


----------



## nycmom

limom said:


> This is Westchester, New York.
> 
> Heather might not be everyone cup of tea (she will ride my nerves with her elitist/racist tendencies) but I could not believe that she said that it was all scripted and that she was acting.



That's so interesting, I know someone who grew up with her as well and she said the same thing to her! Obviously much of it is planned and edited for dramatic effect but am not sure I believe the totally scripted part...I wonder how Bravo feels about her telling people that it's all fake!


----------



## limom

nycmom said:


> That's so interesting, I know someone who grew up with her as well and she said the same thing to her! Obviously much of it is planned and edited for dramatic effect but am not sure I believe the totally scripted part...I wonder how Bravo feels about her telling people that it's all fake!



They can Not censor her personal convo.
And she is becoming very outspoken about the fourth wall.


----------



## *schmoo*

Is Heather saying this publicly, or only off the record?  Because I would think Bravo would be pissed at her for saying that.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  she seemed to have her act together, at least professionally so she can support herself and her children.  Ryan has never decided what he wants to be when he grows up, he's never begun his career but just had a series of jobs, KWIM?



And let's face it, he is gross!!! That beard!!! Why, the beard. Does it have to be so long?? He looks like a hillbilly. I don't get why men are doing this now.

Just my 2¢


----------



## zaara10

Heather might not have told Shannon to "get the hell out" but watching it again, all that finger pointing toward Shannon & then the door, slowly over enunciating the words "I would like you to leave." is very rude & aggressive. I don't believe she was acting, but it did seem like she was trying out for a soap opera! 
All Shannon said was "wow." I would've been like, "b!tch bye."


----------



## nycmom

*schmoo* said:


> Is Heather saying this publicly, or only off the record?  Because I would think Bravo would be pissed at her for saying that.



The conversations I know about were private...she was talking to an old friend of hers...although if shes also announcing it to groups of people at reunions that seems a little less discreet lol!


----------



## guccimamma

if a lady with 3 children came to my home after 2 months of dating my son, and showed images of her planned wedding venue...i'd flip my lid.

that girl just wants to be on television, this is her ticket. ryan is too stupid to realize.


----------



## nastasja

guccimamma said:


> that girl just wants to be on television, this is her ticket. ryan is too stupid to realize.




Sadly for him, I think you're right.


----------



## Creativelyswank

guccimamma said:


> if a lady with 3 children came to my home after 2 months of dating my son, and showed images of her planned wedding venue...i'd flip my lid.
> 
> that girl just wants to be on television, this is her ticket. ryan is too stupid to realize.




I would make Tamara look sane.


----------



## lulilu

Ryan is so ugly looking and not very smart, no ambition, no money, no real future, and an attitude to beat.  Why in the world would the woman (and I believe she's much older) want him?  ugh.

And I would be mad too, if I was Tamra, but her conduct (as per usual) is over the top.

Heather is ugly ugly ugly.  Her plastic face, her mean superficial outlook.  I don't believe it karma, so I just hope someone comes along and kicks her *** (not literally).


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Ryan is so ugly looking and not very smart, no ambition, no money, no real future, and an attitude to beat.  Why in the world would the woman (and I believe she's much older) want him?  ugh.
> 
> And I would be mad too, if I was Tamra, but her conduct (as per usual) is over the top.
> 
> Heather is ugly ugly ugly.  Her plastic face, her mean superficial outlook.  I don't believe it karma, so I just hope someone comes along and kicks her *** (not literally).



I also think she was older than she said.
I guess she got her gun plug out.
And it did seem weird that a woman that looked like she had it together would be interested in Ryan, he sure never seemed to have anything going in looks or ambition while on this show.


----------



## needloub

lulilu said:


> Ryan is so ugly looking and *not very smart, no ambition, no money, no real future, and an attitude to beat*.  Why in the world would the woman (and I believe she's much older) want him?  ugh.
> 
> And I would be mad too, if I was Tamra, but her conduct (as per usual) is over the top.
> 
> Heather is ugly ugly ugly.  Her plastic face, her mean superficial outlook.  I don't believe it karma, so I just hope someone comes along and kicks her *** (not literally).



I agree....he is not husband material!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

lulilu said:


> Heather is ugly ugly ugly.  Her plastic face, her mean superficial outlook.  I don't believe it karma, so I just hope someone comes along and kicks her *** (not literally).



I'm sorry and I know this is horrible to say but I still think she looks like the Joker from Batman, pre-Heath Ledger.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

rockhollow said:


> I also think she was older than she said.
> I guess she got her gun plug out.
> And it did seem weird that a woman that looked like she had it together would be interested in Ryan, he sure never seemed to have anything going in looks or ambition while on this show.



Agreed. I wouldn't want that man near my children, yet alone be with him. She is an attractive woman who sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders. But hard to tell from one episode. She could be cray-cray for all we know. Regardless, I'm sure she can get better than that jackass.

Probably wanting to boost her business so she figured why not? Marry the idiot housewife's son.


----------



## Michele26

Mid Century Gal said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't want that man near my children, yet alone be with him. She is an attractive woman who sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders. But hard to tell from one episode. She could be cray-cray for all we know. Regardless, I'm sure she can get better than that jackass.
> 
> *Probably wanting to boost her business so she figured why not? Marry the idiot housewife's son.*




 Right, get the exposure/publicity for her business and at least say you're going to marry the idiot son. Did they finally get married?


----------



## nycmom

I dont think they are married yet, I actually thought it was all bs for another fake drama Tamra storyline until found out she is pregnant (not Tamra, Ryans girlfriend I mean). But really I cant focus during those scenes anyway, I am too obsessed with that crazy beard!


----------



## Creativelyswank

So did Danielle's storyline fizzle, it seems like she didn't make the full fledged housewive's cut? Is she a jr. cast member?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> she looks like the Joker from Batman, pre-Heath Ledger.


totally - she creeps me out.


----------



## swags

Creativelyswank said:


> So did Danielle's storyline fizzle, it seems like she didn't make the full fledged housewive's cut? Is she a jr. cast member?





I think she was initially to be part of the cast but then they decided to add Lizzie instead.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

swags said:


> I think she was initially to be part of the cast but then they decided to add Lizzie instead.



I like Lizzie, but that makeupOMG, all that makeup is crazy!!! Her hair is completely out of style and although I think she's a horrible dresser, I think she's a beautiful woman, but she doesn't need so much makeup. I wish she'd go more natural and do something different with her hair, and of course our style. 

Her outfits are awful!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> So did Danielle's storyline fizzle, it seems like she didn't make the full fledged housewive's cut? Is she a jr. cast member?



maybe they should focus on her husband, he'd make a good housewife.


----------



## nastasja

Creativelyswank said:


> So did Danielle's storyline fizzle, it seems like she didn't make the full fledged housewive's cut? Is she a jr. cast member?




Maybe Bravo decided to spare her. Her husband would be raked over the coals if they had a lot of air time. I couldn't see it being a positive experience for her family.


----------



## guccimamma

killerlife said:


> Maybe Bravo decided to spare her. Her husband would be raked over the coals if they had a lot of air time. I couldn't see it being a positive experience for her family.



it would be bad...maybe andy spared him.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

fashiongirl26 said:


> Tamra has finally lost her f-ing mind.  I felt so embarrassed for her at that table.  Ryan's girl needs run far far away.


I thought the way she acted was hilarious.  I know when my son went off to college I cr ied but she was way over the top, lol


----------



## Creativelyswank

LOREBUNDE said:


> I thought the way she acted was hilarious.  I know when my son went off to college I cr ied but she was way over the top, lol




But if he came home and said he was marrying a women with three kids he's known two months and met on Instagram?? I'd need sedation.


----------



## Creativelyswank

killerlife said:


> Maybe Bravo decided to spare her. Her husband would be raked over the coals if they had a lot of air time. I couldn't see it being a positive experience for her family.




Such a sad situation if he is indeed gay to be living an untrue life. Perhaps he's lying to himself. She seems boring, which probably just means she's relatively normal.


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> But if he came home and said he was marrying a women with three kids he's known two months and met on Instagram?? I'd need sedation.



i read somewhere the 3 children are from 3 different fathers, not sure if that's true. as much as i can't stand ryan, i think he needs to wake up and see what's happening.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> i read somewhere the 3 children are from 3 different fathers, not sure if that's true. as much as i can't stand ryan, i think he needs to wake up and see what's happening.



Winner!
Dang!
Is she pregnant by Nugget Boy as well?


----------



## nastasja

limom said:


> Nugget Boy




dies.


----------



## AEGIS

Lizzie looks like the mask with her horrible makeup

Heather is still a bia 

Vicky is so chill these days

Terry is so willing to play the fame game ugh


----------



## lulilu

AEGIS said:


> Lizzie looks like the mask with her horrible makeup
> 
> Heather is still a bia
> 
> Vicky is so chill these days
> 
> Terry is so willing to play the fame game ugh



Terry is really one of the women!  He loves to get in there with them and gossip and snipe.


----------



## sgj99

okay, i watched last week's episode again and i still think Tamra was so crazy over-the-top with her crying and hysterics about Ryan.  yes, he's known her a very short time and neither she nor he have a stellar background but you don't do all that crying and carrying on in front of your potential new daughter-in-law.  i understand her being upset but she was down right rude and scary crazy, IMO.  you wait til they leave and then you drink yourself into a good cry.


----------



## Longchamp

Watching WWHL.  Vicki put on some serious weight. 
I feel bad how dumpy she looks.


----------



## GaudyGirl

So...regarding the diet conversation with her husband,  Is Shannon indicating that she believes she looks young ? Oh dear!

Also, I am amused by people who think that it's a good idea to self prescribe an herbal cocktail of 567 different supplements because they are "natural" . I got news for ya sister : opium is natural- would you give that to your kids? I really do think she's a fruitcake.


----------



## sgj99

GaudyGirl said:


> So...regarding the diet conversation with her husband,  Is Shannon indicating that she believes she looks young ? Oh dear!
> 
> *Also, I am amused by people who think that it's a good idea to self prescribe an herbal cocktail of 567 different supplements because they are "natural" . I got news for ya sister : opium is natural- would you give that to your kids? I really do think she's a fruitcake.*



i hear you!  i say the same thing about the whole "it's all natural" thing.  my comment is usually:  "well, so is pot.  are you going to fire up a big fatty?"


----------



## sgj99

so ... what was the deal with Vicki's comment about "dumb and dumber" when she was getting on the party bus that wasn't?  was she referring to Lizzie?  and who else?


----------



## *schmoo*

sgj99 said:


> so ... what was the deal with Vicki's comment about "dumb and dumber" when she was getting on the party bus that wasn't?  was she referring to Lizzie?  and who else?




I think her husband.


----------



## sgj99

*schmoo* said:


> I think her husband.



and then she and Brooks got on the bus and had a nice dinner with them and acted like best friends???  wow, that's pretty ugly.


----------



## Creativelyswank

sgj99 said:


> i hear you!  i say the same thing about the whole "it's all natural" thing.  my comment is usually:  "well, so is pot.  are you going to fire up a big fatty?"




I live in CO


----------



## Creativelyswank

sgj99 said:


> so ... what was the deal with Vicki's comment about "dumb and dumber" when she was getting on the party bus that wasn't?  was she referring to Lizzie?  and who else?




Danielle said something about being there but they didn't show her.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Creativelyswank said:


> Danielle said something about being there but they didn't show her.



Ya. I was thinking that was the other possibility - that Vicki assumed  Danielle was already there and she was referring to her.


----------



## Suzie

Maybe a silly question but I am watching the show now and Heather is wearing this dress out for drinks with the girls and I would love to know the designer, can anyone help? Sorry, tried to attach a pic on my iPad but it is too big.


----------



## Suzie

Here is a pic


----------



## Suzie

Oh dear, I just saw the promo for next weeks show. I just got home from Bali last Friday and it was beautiful.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> and then she and Brooks got on the bus and had a nice dinner with them and acted like best friends???  wow, that's pretty ugly.





That was bad. I wonder what Vicki will say about it at the reunion. I think if Lizzie dressed a bit more grown and toned down the makeup, she wouldn't give that airheaded vibe. 


I was grossed out by the anal discussion at the Valentines dinner. EWW!


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> That was bad. I wonder what Vicki will say about it at the reunion. I think if Lizzie dressed a bit more grown and toned down the makeup, she wouldn't give that airheaded vibe.
> 
> 
> *I was grossed out by the anal discussion at the Valentines dinner. EWW!*



that was so disgusting!  who sits around a nice dinner party and discusses their sex life with "friends" in such detail??


----------



## Suzie

sgj99 said:


> that was so disgusting!  who sits around a nice dinner party and discusses their sex life with "friends" in such detail??



Totally agree, disgusting. I would  be embarrassed. Obviously anything goes with Tamra.


----------



## DivineMissM

GaudyGirl said:


> So...regarding the diet conversation with her husband,  Is Shannon indicating that she believes she looks young ? Oh dear!
> 
> Also, I am amused by people who think that it's a good idea to self prescribe an herbal cocktail of 567 different supplements because they are "natural" . I got news for ya sister : opium is natural- would you give that to your kids? I really do think she's a fruitcake.



The ones she mentioned are completely safe and pretty standard in the holistic health community.  I have most of those things in my kitchen.  

What I don't get is how she can be so into holistic health and natural remedies and have a face full of botox.


----------



## DiorT

DivineMissM said:


> The ones she mentioned are completely safe and pretty standard in the holistic health community.  I have most of those things in my kitchen.
> 
> What I don't get is how she can be so into holistic health and natural remedies and have a face full of botox.



And drink LOTS and LOTS of vodka every show!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

DivineMissM said:


> The ones she mentioned are completely safe and pretty standard in the holistic health community.  I have most of those things in my kitchen.
> 
> What I don't get is how she can be so into holistic health and natural remedies and have a face full of botox.


All I know is when I travel, I try to simplify things, the less I bring the better, that means lotions, potions, etc.  I try to find things that will do double duty.  Never mind bringing all these bottles of vitamins.


----------



## DC-Cutie

These screaming bishes are gonna turn Bali upside down!  They don't deserve Bali, they are well groomed for Lake Havasu, including hoity toity Heather!


----------



## sgj99

LOREBUNDE said:


> All I know is when I travel, I try to simplify things, the less I bring the better, that means lotions, potions, etc.  I try to find things that will do double duty.  Never mind bringing all these bottles of vitamins.



i'm with you, i streamline everything.  and if i can do without it for a week or two it doesn't go.  my husband and i travel a lot because we love to scuba dive.  many of the locations we stay at either have very small lodgings or to get there you have to do a "planes, trains and automobile" type of thing.  the last think i want to do is haul a lot of pieces of luggage, one of which is already huge and heavy since it includes scuba gear.

i like Shannon but her neurotic tendencies i hope don't rub off on her girls.


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you, i streamline everything.  and if i can do without it for a week or two it doesn't go.  my husband and i travel a lot because we love to scuba dive.  many of the locations we stay at either have very small lodgings or to get there you have to do a "planes, trains and automobile" type of thing.  the last think i want to do is haul a lot of pieces of luggage, one of which is already huge and heavy since it includes scuba gear.
> 
> i like Shannon but her neurotic tendencies i hope don't rub off on her girls.



I love travelling too. I don't do diving but snorkel and always look for good places to do that.
I can recommend the Seychelles if you have not been there. Praslin island is lovely. Also Cook Islands is lovely, particularly Aitutaki island.


----------



## sandc

GaudyGirl said:


> So...regarding the diet conversation with her husband,  Is Shannon indicating that she believes she looks young ? Oh dear!
> 
> .



Lol I thought the same thing.

I'm from Michigan, so I was taking offense to her comparisons of lining up 10 CA women to 10 MI to see who looks better. Her assumption that all women in MI are overweight and unhealthy really rubbed me the wrong way. I say this while I eat my healthy veggie spinich salad before going to the gym. Not everyone in MI is scarfing down "a big potato and meat" every night, Shannon.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Tamra just posted her blog on Bravos website. She wrote that her daughter had just come down with the flu and she couldn't leave her for Lizzie's party. But on last nights show she said Sophia had been sick all week. This woman lies so much I don't think she would know the truth if it smacked her in the face.


----------



## GaudyGirl

DivineMissM said:


> What I don't get is how she can be so into holistic health and natural remedies and have a face full of botox.



Right? I don't know if there are any emergency herbal remedies for botulism poisoning. Lol.


----------



## limom

sandc said:


> Lol I thought the same thing.
> 
> I'm from Michigan, so I was taking offense to her comparisons of lining up 10 CA women to 10 MI to see who looks better. Her assumption that all women in MI are overweight and unhealthy really rubbed me the wrong way. I say this while I eat my healthy veggie spinich salad before going to the gym. Not everyone in MI is scarfing down "a big potato and meat" every night, Shannon.



They now managed to alienate Michiganite?
A couple of week ago, it was Kansas.
A mess.


----------



## GaudyGirl

limom said:


> They now managed to alienate Michiganite?
> A couple of week ago, it was Kansas.
> A mess.



Don't forget Oklahoma.


----------



## nastasja

Suzie said:


> I am watching the show now and Heather is wearing this dress out for drinks with the girls and I would love to know the designer, can anyone help?



Torn by Ronny Kobo "Malu" Dress


----------



## sgj99

sandc said:


> Lol I thought the same thing.
> 
> I'm from Michigan, so I was taking offense to her comparisons of lining up 10 CA women to 10 MI to see who looks better. Her assumption that all women in MI are overweight and unhealthy really rubbed me the wrong way. I say this while I eat my healthy veggie spinich salad before going to the gym. Not everyone in MI is scarfing down "a big potato and meat" every night, Shannon.



yes, her comment was offensive.  these women think that if you are not from So. Cal than you are nothing/have nothing.  Vicki's comments about Oklahoma had the same negative context.


----------



## rockhollow

well, that was quite a sad little birthday party for Lizzie - Vicki and Brooks? And we know that Danielle and her husband, but they were not filmed - that was kind of strange - what was up with that?
Especially since we then got to see Danielle later with Lizzie discussing the comments that Vicki had made.

So the ladies get to go somewhere nice for their group trip - Bravo must have been feeling rich, the poor NY girls only got to go to Montana - lol
I wonder how much drama they will be able to create with them all together.


----------



## Goldfox

Terry said Shannon was a clinical case for speaking up for herself, that nagging bish obviously knows what he's talking about...


----------



## LOREBUNDE

rockhollow said:


> well, that was quite a sad little birthday party for Lizzie - Vicki and Brooks? And we know that Danielle and her husband, but they were not filmed - that was kind of strange - what was up with that?
> Especially since we then got to see Danielle later with Lizzie discussing the comments that Vicki had made.
> 
> So the ladies get to go somewhere nice for their group trip - Bravo must have been feeling rich, the poor NY girls only got to go to Montana - lol
> I wonder how much drama they will be able to create with them all together.



Ten
Minded me of my 40th, not too many people came kind of depressing


----------



## Suzie

killerlife said:


> Torn by Ronny Kobo "Malu" Dress



Thank you.


----------



## limom

Vicky was on WWHL, last night and she looked so good.
Her make up artist/ hair person did a great job.
I loved the pink dress and the tribune as well.
She mentioned that she was still with her broke down Casanova and mentioned that his daughter disproved of their relationship too.
As usual she was cray but that is Vick.
The bartenders were cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki looked a mess!  Her face looks like it's melting


----------



## nastasja

limom said:


> Vicky was on WWHL, last night and she looked so good.
> 
> Her make up artist/hair person did a great job.




Agree, she looked good. Hair and makeup were a big improvement.


----------



## Suzie

killerlife said:


> Torn by Ronny Kobo "Malu" Dress



Appears to be sold out.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki looked a mess!  Her face looks like it's melting



Last night?
Because she looked 1000% times better than on the show! imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Last night?
> Because she looked 1000% times better than on the show! imo.



Yes, IMO. It's all in the lighting and the heavy makeup. She's still unattractive. Again, IMO


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, IMO. It's all in the lighting and the heavy makeup. She's still unattractive. Again, IMO



Man, I need that lightning in my life.
The make up was on point for TV.
What did you think of the haircut?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Man, I need that lightning in my life.
> The make up was on point for TV.
> What did you think of the haircut?



A mess!  I just don't find anything about Vicki flattering


----------



## krissa

DivineMissM said:


> The ones she mentioned are completely safe and pretty standard in the holistic health community.  I have most of those things in my kitchen.
> 
> What I don't get is how she can be so into holistic health and natural remedies and have a face full of botox.



It's funny they make her sound so kooky, but I'd rather take a few herbs than heavy duty rx.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> These screaming bishes are gonna turn Bali upside down!  They don't deserve Bali, they are well groomed for Lake Havasu, including hoity toity Heather!



God, can you imagine trying to relax in Bali and these bishes show up!?  That would be the worst!




sandc said:


> Lol I thought the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShoreGrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tamra just posted her blog on Bravos website. She wrote that her daughter had just come down with the flu and she couldn't leave her for Lizzie's party. But on last nights show she said Sophia had been sick all week. This woman lies so much *I don't think she would know the truth if it smacked her in the face.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't be able to feel it, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GaudyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right? I don't know if there are any emergency herbal remedies for botulism poisoning. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC-Cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, IMO. It's all in the lighting and the heavy makeup. She's still unattractive. Again, IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Vicki doesn't naturally have a gorgeous face, but she's making it worse with all the work she's had done.  She should have left well enough alone and at least she'd look human.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaara10

Did Danielle film thinking she's a housewife & later find out she didn't get the role? Well at least she got a free trip to Bali out of it!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I like Lizzie, but her storyline is SO boring.
She's so pretty and looks so much older than the age she claims she is.


----------



## guccimamma

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I like Lizzie, but her storyline is SO boring.
> She's so pretty and looks so much older than the age she claims she is.



i don't really get her storyline at all. her parent's have a beach house...so that makes her a rich housewife? she lives in a mediocre tract home on the other side of the freeway. husband seems to have a job, but nothing exciting.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> Did Danielle film thinking she's a housewife & later find out she didn't get the role? Well at least she got a free trip to Bali out of it!



I'm really confused with Danielle's role on the show.  Is she supposed to a "friend of a HW?"  She's invited to all the required events & trips, yet she's not a HW.  And they are bringing her up more & more as the season is progressing.  She is beyond boring & doesn't have a fab life, so not sure what they were thinking about adding her in the mix.  When they announced the new cast additions months ago, she was never mentioned as a HW or a friend, so not sure what she's supposed to be or why? 



Lady Chinadoll said:


> I like Lizzie, but her storyline is SO boring.
> She's so pretty and looks so much older than the age she claims she is.



She really is boring and doesn't add much to the show at all. As annoying as Gretchen was, I found her more entertaining than Lizzie. Even Alexis. I was surprised to hear Lizzie is 33-34.  I was certain she was easily in her late 30s, maybe even early 40s.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> i don't really get her storyline at all. her parent's have a beach house...so that makes her a rich housewife? she lives in a mediocre tract home on the other side of the freeway. husband seems to have a job, but nothing exciting.



I'm not seeing Lizzie coming back next season unless she starts acting up and creating some drama.  She and her husband are just regular people that are playing it too safe to survive on this type of show.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not seeing Lizzie coming back next season unless she starts acting up and creating some drama.  She and her husband are just regular people that are playing it too safe to survive on this type of show.



she does wear a lot of strapless dresses, i guess that sets her apart from the rest of us


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> she does wear a lot of strapless dresses, i guess that sets her apart from the rest of us




Haha, well now that's a good point. I guess her storyline is to put her goods on display. Too bad that's boring for the viewers who are predominately female.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki looked a mess!  Her face looks like it's melting



+1.  My non flattering appraisal was she looked dumpy.
I felt like I was looking at her in a mirror that distorts your shape.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think we will see the beach house for sale. You know these people love to mix real eastate with reality shows. Free publicity


----------



## sgj99

Radar Online (yes, take it for what it's worth) is reporting that Tamra has been fired and won't be returning next season.  

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...t-returning-real-housewives-of-orange-county/

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...al-housewives-orange-county-deletes-facebook/


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> Radar Online (yes, take it for what it's worth) is reporting that Tamra has been fired and won't be returning next season.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...t-returning-real-housewives-of-orange-county/
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...al-housewives-orange-county-deletes-facebook/



Yessssss!!!!! It's about time!


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Yessssss!!!!! It's about time!



i know!  now get some more women with fabulous homes and lifestyles, not just "filler" like Lizzie and Danielle.


----------



## summer2815

Hoping that is true!  I forward through most of her scenes.  She is insufferable.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Oops wrong thread.

Imagine what it was like if Danielle did all the one on one talking head interviews and then didn't make the cut. I bet she probably told all her friends she was going to be a housewife. Awkward.


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> I thought Ryan's gf acted very calm & collected given the crazy show she walked into. How old is she?
> I wouldn't say Ryan is marrying someone like his mom bc this woman was 100 times more mature & tolerable!
> And Tamra should be thanking them for giving her a potential storyline (grandma/MIL) if they bring her back for another season (which I pray they do not!!!).





sgj99 said:


> i know!  now get some more women with fabulous homes and lifestyles, not just "filler" like Lizzie and Danielle.



None that is sane would join these shows now. Several of the participants of these shows have had money issues especially those that joined later in the seasons. That might be the reason they agree to do this in order to earn some money from Bravo and launch their businesses.


----------



## cjy

Creativelyswank said:


> Oops wrong thread.
> 
> Imagine what it was like if Danielle did all the one on one talking head interviews and then didn't make the cut. I bet she probably told all her friends she was going to be a housewife. Awkward.


Your ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## guccimamma

so how long until tamra and eddie divorce? countdown is on.


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> None that is sane would join these shows now. Several of the participants of these shows have had money issues especially those that joined later in the seasons. That might be the reason they agree to do this in order to earn some money from Bravo and launch their businesses.



i know, that's the real shame - no wealthy woman of standing in her community and among her friends would likely sign up for one of these train-wrecks so it's always someone who is either needing and seeking attention and those that have something they want to shill.


----------



## Creativelyswank

cjy said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!!




Aww, thanks. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## slang

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not seeing Lizzie coming back next season unless *she starts acting up and creating some drama*.  She and her husband are just regular people that are playing it too safe to survive on this type of show.



I remember there seemed like a big fight between Lizzie & Tamra in the season preview...I wonder if it was edited out or we haven't seen it yet...
I recall Lizzie calling Tamra out & then there was a big scene of Tamra taking off her shoes to run out of the restaurant (or where ever they were)...It looked intense! (maybe it was all how it was edited though)


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> I remember there seemed like a big fight between Lizzie & Tamra in the season preview...I wonder if it was edited out or we haven't seen it yet...
> 
> I recall Lizzie calling Tamra out & then there was a big scene of Tamra taking off her shoes to run out of the restaurant (or where ever they were)...It looked intense! (maybe it was all how it was edited though)




Well, I sure hope that scene hasn't been edited it out! I'm still waiting for tamra to shriek like a loon and run off shoeless! 

Although, most of these hyped up scenes are rarely as good as I anticipate. I waited all season for Aviva to throw her false leg at a party and when it finally happened in the season finale, it was super anti climactic.  I'm guessing they're Saving the tamra scene for towards the end of the season .


----------



## nastasja

slang said:


> then there was a big scene of Tamra taking off her shoes to run out of the restaurant (or where ever they were)




I keep waiting for that scene too.


----------



## zaara10

slang said:


> I remember there seemed like a big fight between Lizzie & Tamra in the season preview...I wonder if it was edited out or we haven't seen it yet...
> 
> I recall Lizzie calling Tamra out & then there was a big scene of Tamra taking off her shoes to run out of the restaurant (or where ever they were)...It looked intense! (maybe it was all how it was edited though)




I think that's a scene from their trip to Bali. Looking forward to it


----------



## sgj99

my  guess is that it will be in the last episode, just like the leg-tossing.


----------



## Jbb924

Creativelyswank said:


> Oops wrong thread.
> 
> Imagine what it was like if Danielle did all the one on one talking head interviews and then didn't make the cut. I bet she probably told all her friends she was going to be a housewife. Awkward.



I know it's the wrong thread but your ring is beautiful! I'm a sucker for diamonds and sapphires.


----------



## slang

Bentley1 said:


> Well, I sure hope that scene hasn't been edited it out! I'm still waiting for tamra to shriek like a loon and run off shoeless!
> 
> Although, most of these hyped up scenes are rarely as good as I anticipate. I waited all season for Aviva to throw her false leg at a party and when it finally happened in the season finale, it was super anti climactic.  I'm guessing they're Saving the tamra scene for towards the end of the season .



Yes I agree, these scenes are never as good as they are edited in the preview clips.
I am holding out this season for this fight because it seemed so bizarre.
From what I recall after Tamra takes off her shoes to run away she screams that she will never speak to these ladies again and everyone just sits there - no one goes after her lol
Then you see Heather comforting an inconsolable Vicki who is balling her eyes out - the whole thing was so weird!


----------



## bisbee

slang said:


> Then you see Heather comforting an inconsolable Vicki who is balling her eyes out - the whole thing was so weird!


 
I thought I saw a clip from the upcoming scenes where Tamra tells Vicki that Brooks wanted to f**k her (Tamra).  Is that what Vicki is crying about?


----------



## slang

bisbee said:


> I thought I saw a clip from the upcoming scenes where Tamra tells Vicki that Brooks wanted to f**k her (Tamra).  Is that what Vicki is crying about?



Thats what I mean about the season previews all edited to appear as one thing, but it is never as it appears. I was only going on how the season preview was done.


----------



## Creativelyswank

bisbee said:


> I thought I saw a clip from the upcoming scenes where Tamra tells Vicki that Brooks wanted to f**k her (Tamra).  Is that what Vicki is crying about?




I wonder if she is quoting someone or is this another drunken "Oops I forgot" moments. She sure seems focused on Shannon's drinking, projecting much?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Jbb924 said:


> I know it's the wrong thread but your ring is beautiful! I'm a sucker for diamonds and sapphires.




Thank you, me too!!


----------



## gail13

There has got to be something else Bravo can do other than have the Housewives fight and go on vacation and fight some more.

I am surprised when I find out their ages because they look older to me than they claim to be-maybe too much sun?


----------



## Creativelyswank

gail13 said:


> There has got to be something else Bravo can do other than have the Housewives fight and go on vacation and fight some more.
> 
> I am surprised when I find out their ages because they look older to me than they claim to be-maybe too much sun?




Too much:
Sun
Plastic surgery 
Drinking
Drama
Make up


----------



## swags

I think based on an earlier season preview Eddie may have flirted with Lizzie at the gym. My guess is Tamra is reenacting it for Vicki. Just a guess.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I think based on an earlier season preview Eddie may have flirted with Lizzie at the gym. My guess is Tamra is reenacting it for Vicki. Just a guess.



Oh, boohoo.
They are really stretching.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wowzers!!  Shannon is on WWHL and she has a new look,fillers, teeth and some tragic hair do


----------



## zaara10

No comments from tonight's episode? Wow. These ladies don't deserve a trip to Bali. Not at all. They're so ignorant. And they talk so much sh!t about each other! And Tamra is always at the center of it. Good riddance if she's really out for next season. 
Oh & what was w/ that comment from Lizzie to her husband, "why don't u get a boner once/wk,"??? Whoa. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vivi24

zaara10 said:


> No comments from tonight's episode? Wow. These ladies don't deserve a trip to Bali. Not at all. They're so ignorant. And they talk so much sh!t about each other! And Tamra is always at the center of it. Good riddance if she's really out for next season.
> Oh & what was w/ that comment from Lizzie to her husband, "why don't u get a boner once/wk,"??? Whoa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Yes! A lot of their comments were so offensive, they were so unappreciative of the vacation! 
I was so not expecting that whole scene from Lizzie's party when she is blasting her husband... Didnt see that coming at all!


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> No comments from tonight's episode? Wow. These ladies don't deserve a trip to Bali. Not at all. They're so ignorant. And they talk so much sh!t about each other! And Tamra is always at the center of it. Good riddance if she's really out for next season.
> Oh & what was w/ that comment from Lizzie to her husband, "why don't u get a boner once/wk,"??? Whoa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I actually enjoyed last nights show..I love when they travel to great places...I cant believe what lizzie said to her husband???.......seems like that came out of nowhere?...WTH?

Im actually glad that lizzie is on the defense with Tamara..even though she may be stretching the truth a bit, she s giving Tamara a dose of her own rancid medicine....


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> No comments from tonight's episode? Wow. These ladies don't deserve a trip to Bali. Not at all. They're so ignorant. And they talk so much sh!t about each other! And Tamra is always at the center of it. Good riddance if she's really out for next season.
> Oh & what was w/ that comment from Lizzie to her husband, "why don't u get a boner once/wk,"??? Whoa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





For as much as Lizzie went on about the lack of people showing up, she should have been glad since she had a drunken meltdown. Plus she should have checked her texts before accusing Tamra of not texting her. Her friend Danielle did stir it up a bit.  Guess her and her husband weren't doing it a whole lot at filming time!


----------



## sgj99

yes, Lizzie's comment to her husband was incredibly disrespectful.  it will be interesting to see how she spins that.

i was embarrassed for Vicki, her behavior was so horrible.  from getting in the driver's seat of the van and honking the horn to constantly screaming on the elephant - perfect example of ugly American abroad.


----------



## zaara10

And you'd think they'd at least do some minimal research about their travel destination. They were all so surprised to see normal Balinese ppl living their lives! All that shrieking over families on motorcycles! They were all so relieved to enter the luxurious hotel. So snobby.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> For as much as Lizzie went on about the lack of people showing up, she should have been glad since she had a drunken meltdown. Plus she should have checked her texts before accusing Tamra of not texting her. Her friend Danielle did stir it up a bit.  Guess her and her husband weren't doing it a whole lot at filming time!



I think part of the meltdown stemmed  from anger/sadness that nobody was there...I' m  glad she stood up to Tamra. Now I'm starting to believe what Heather had said that other people knew about the email and it was being discussed at lunch.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I would never invite Vicki on a trip, all that yelling & screeching was so unnecessary.


----------



## sgj99

Glitterandstuds said:


> I would never invite Vicki on a trip, all that yelling & screeching was so unnecessary.



she always wants everyone to think she's so polished, so classy, so "together" but she really is just an insecure teenager trapped in a 50-something body.  i would be horrified if i was traveling with her and that's how she acted.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> she always wants everyone to think she's so polished, so classy, so "together" but she really is just an insecure teenager trapped in a 50-something body.  i would be horrified if i was traveling with her and that's how she acted.



Yes, can you image travelling with Vicki - NOT!!!! 
She's such an embarrassment with all that screeching. She is a terrible traveler. 

I just don't know what's up with Lizzie. I guess she knows the season is almost over and that she'd better up her game. She wanted to cause lots of drama, but couldn't even get her facts straight.

I don't usually believe anything Tamra says, but I do believe her with the comments about Eddie and the Valentine's Day party. It makes sense why she was so distance with Lizzie. I thinks she's quite insecure where Eddie is concerned and that comment along with Eddie's earlier comments about Lizzie at the gym (on the first episode, I think), makes her nervous.
I don't think Eddie and Tamra will last long and I think Tamra knows that as well.

I just can't see Bravo letting Tamra go - we all love to hate her!


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> *Yes, can you image travelling with Vicki - NOT!!!!
> She's such an embarrassment with all that screeching. She is a terrible traveler.
> *
> I just don't know what's up with Lizzie. I guess she knows the season is almost over and that she'd better up her game. She wanted to cause lots of drama, but couldn't even get her facts straight.
> 
> I don't usually believe anything Tamra says, but I do believe her with the comments about Eddie and the Valentine's Day party. It makes sense why she was so distance with Lizzie. I thinks she's quite insecure where Eddie is concerned and that comment along with Eddie's earlier comments about Lizzie at the gym (on the first episode, I think), makes her nervous.
> I don't think Eddie and Tamra will last long and I think Tamra knows that as well.
> 
> I just can't see Bravo letting Tamra go - we all love to hate her!



does anyone remember many seasons ago Vicki went to _Italy_ with her mother and daughter.  all she did was complain about the food (it was _Italian_) and how no one spoke English (she was in _Italy_).  it was truly cringe-worthy to watch her whole "ugly American" routine.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> does anyone remember many seasons ago Vicki went to _Italy_ with her mother and daughter.  all she did was complain about the food (it was _Italian_) and how no one spoke English (she was in _Italy_).  it was truly cringe-worthy to watch her whole "ugly American" routine.



Yes! That was brutal to watch
I remember her being difficult about ordering wine too, the waiter was trying to help her by giving suggestions and she said she only liked California wine! Why travel abroad if you only want to eat & experience things same as you can at home


----------



## DC-Cutie

As I said before, Vickie is perfectly groom for tubing on lake Havasu with a corona in her hand. She's not refined enough to travel much more than that


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> As I said before, Vickie is perfectly groom for tubing on lake Havasu with a corona in her hand. She's not refined enough to travel much more than that



that is the truth!


----------



## junqueprincess

You guys have great memories... The trip to Italy was incredible! Lake Havasu- I totally forgot about this place, is that where the girls were pulling up their shirts? Omg- they should go back there, did Don get that house on the divorce? Now that would be worth seeing, Shannon and Heather tubing and drinking beer- that would be awesome! After all beer is really bubbly like champs!


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> No comments from tonight's episode? Wow. These ladies don't deserve a trip to Bali. Not at all. They're so ignorant. And they talk so much sh!t about each other! And Tamra is always at the center of it. Good riddance if she's really out for next season.
> Oh & what was w/ that comment from Lizzie to her husband, *"why don't u get a boner once/wk,*"??? Whoa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Right?  Poor guy!  And he just sat there sulking in the corner, I felt so bad for him!

I recall in a previous talking head from the beginning of the season, Lizzie was complaining about their sex life & how her husband works too much & is too tired for intimacy.  Seems like an ongoing issue in their marriage.


----------



## Michele26

Once Lizzie opened her mouth & started spilling about Tamara she didn't stop. She even talked about things Vicky said about Tamara.  She didn't hold back.


----------



## nastasja

zaara10 said:


> Oh & what was w/ that comment from Lizzie to her husband, "why don't u get a boner once/wk,"??? Whoa.




I know, WTH?! Emasculate your husband on national TV why don't you. Wonder how that'll work out for them.


----------



## Suzie

How about the way that they were going on about the food at the restaurant! So embarrassing, Vicky should just go to McDonalds. For supposedly wealthy woman none of them have any real concept of different foods except for Heather. I remember a few seasons ago and they went to a few fine dining restaurants and they were gagging about eating oysters, I mean please my kids first ate oysters at about 2 years old. They also went to a fine dining restaurant in San Fran ( I think it was a French restaurant), and they were carrying on about not eating this or that, just try the food and then decide you don't like it.


----------



## rockhollow

Suzie said:


> How about the way that they were going on about the food at the restaurant! So embarrassing, Vicky should just go to McDonalds. For supposedly wealthy woman none of them have any real concept of different foods except for Heather. I remember a few seasons ago and they went to a few fine dining restaurants and they were gagging about eating oysters, I mean please my kids first ate oysters at about 2 years old. They also went to a fine dining restaurant in San Fran ( I think it was a French restaurant), and they were carrying on about not eating this or that, just try the food and then decide you don't like it.



Yes, didn't Heather take them to a place and they didn't want to eat anything.
When they first were going on about the shrimp mousse, i would have been so embarrassed to have been dining with them. 
But then most these women have no manners.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fine dining is Andale's as far as Vicki is concerned. For a woman of her caliber, professionally, she has a lot of work to do when it comes to etiquette, customs and such.


----------



## lulilu

I was so sad to see them riding elephants.  I hate to see them in captivity.


----------



## zippie

lulilu said:


> I was so sad to see them riding elephants.  I hate to see them in captivity.


 
I'm with you on that!  It made me sick to see those poor elephants, terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

rockhollow said:


> Yes, didn't Heather take them to a place and they didn't want to eat anything.
> *When they first were going on about the shrimp mousse, i would have been so embarrassed to have been dining with them. *
> But then most these women have no manners.



I would have crawled under the table in embarrassment, I mean how do you not know what mousse means? Especially coming from the lifestyle these women claim to have! At first I thought Vicki must be trying to be funny because I just don't understand how you can even assume you would get MOOSE at a traditional Indonesian dinner.  

This episode was a real wake up call as far as the narrow mindedness of these women and of their lack of sensitivity, of cultural exposure and of international experience.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Suzie said:


> How about the way that they were going on about the food at the restaurant! So embarrassing, Vicky should just go to McDonalds. For supposedly wealthy woman none of them have any real concept of different foods except for Heather. I remember a few seasons ago and they went to a few fine dining restaurants and they were gagging about eating oysters, I mean please my kids first ate oysters at about 2 years old. They also went to a fine dining restaurant in San Fran ( I think it was a French restaurant), and they were carrying on about not eating this or that, just try the food and then decide you don't like it.




It was Hubert Keller's Fleur de Lis and I absolutely remember how I wanted to throttle her. Money can't buy you class...

I had oysters last night &#128521;


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> It was Hubert Keller's Fleur de Lis and I absolutely remember how I wanted to throttle her. Money can't buy you class...
> 
> I had oysters last night &#128521;



Surprisingly wasn't Gretchen the only one who ate everything without complaint & seemed to quite enjoy the food & the restaurant


----------



## sgj99

Suzie said:


> How about the way that they were going on about the food at the restaurant! So embarrassing, Vicky should just go to McDonalds. For supposedly wealthy woman none of them have any real concept of different foods except for Heather. I remember a few seasons ago and they went to a few fine dining restaurants and they were gagging about eating oysters, I mean please my kids first ate oysters at about 2 years old. They also went to a fine dining restaurant in San Fran ( I think it was a French restaurant), and they were carrying on about not eating this or that, just try the food and then decide you don't like it.





Creativelyswank said:


> It was Hubert Keller's Fleur de Lis and I absolutely remember how I wanted to throttle her. Money can't buy you class...
> 
> I had oysters last night &#128521;





slang said:


> Surprisingly wasn't Gretchen the only one who ate everything without complaint & seemed to quite enjoy the food & the restaurant



yes, they were at Fleur de Lis in San Fran.  Gretchen ordered pate' (sp?) and Alexis tried it, hated it and spit it out in a linen napkin.  that (supposedly) caused Vicki to have dry heaves.  they were an embarrassment.


----------



## Creativelyswank

sgj99 said:


> yes, they were at Fleur de Lis in San Fran.  Gretchen ordered pate' (sp?) and Alexis tried it, hated it and spit it out in a linen napkin.  that (supposedly) caused Vicki to have dry heaves.  they were an embarrassment.




Yep!! I actually used to like Gretchen and I felt so bad for her. I'm a huge foodie and if someone were to behave that way and ruin my dinner I would be fuming.  My 12 year old has better manners. 

Oh I had foie gras too last night. (It was my bday) 
Now I'm hungry.


----------



## GaudyGirl

I thought Vicki was joking at first about the mousse as well. What a ding dong. The foods you eat do and do not eat don't , by any means, indicate your level of class. The way you handle a situation, however, does.  If you have an aversion to a food or you aren't quite brave enough to try something, you politely decline. You don't make a spectacle of yourself and insult the chef.  Vicki is juvenile and trashy.


----------



## Creativelyswank

GaudyGirl said:


> I thought Vicki was joking at first about the mousse as well. What a ding dong. The foods you eat do and do not eat don't , by any means, indicate your level of class. The way you handle a situation, however, does.  If you have an aversion to a food or you aren't quite brave enough to try something, you politely decline. You don't make a spectacle of yourself and insult the chef.  Vicki is juvenile and trashy.




+1
I know people who dine at McD's with far more class.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Creativelyswank said:


> +1
> I know people who dine at McD's with far more class.



Agreed!


----------



## guccimamma

i bet vicky's waiter spits in her food.


----------



## sgj99

GaudyGirl said:


> *I thought Vicki was joking at first about the mousse as well.* What a ding dong. The foods you eat do and do not eat don't , by any means, indicate your level of class. The way you handle a situation, however, does.  If you have an aversion to a food or you aren't quite brave enough to try something, you politely decline. You don't make a spectacle of yourself and insult the chef.  Vicki is juvenile and trashy.



i thought she was joking too.  how can she not know what a mousse is ...


----------



## xikry5talix

Hubert Keller's Fleur de Lys is actually closed now.  So sad...its the end of an era for SF dining!


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Surprisingly wasn't Gretchen the only one who ate everything without complaint & seemed to quite enjoy the food & the restaurant



I forgot that, thanks - Gretchen with the best manners.



sgj99 said:


> yes, they were at Fleur de Lis in San Fran.  Gretchen ordered pate' (sp?) and Alexis tried it, hated it and spit it out in a linen napkin.  that (supposedly) caused Vicki to have dry heaves.  they were an embarrassment.




How do you even know if you like something new to eat if you won't even try it?
Vicki and the dry heaves - please do that in private.

They really should have just taken their trip to Las Vegas or Hawaii.


----------



## Swanky

OMG, just watching Shannon on WWHL :faints: nearly unrecognizable. . .  got the Housewives makeover! 
Nothing "holistic" goin' on there! The spray tan and new blindingly white teeth really changed her look, she put on a little weight as well, probably needed to.


She just denied the work


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG, just watching Shannon on WWHL :faints: nearly unrecognizable. . .  got the Housewives makeover!
> Nothing "holistic" goin' on there! The spray tan and new blindingly white teeth really changed her look, she put on a little weight as well, probably needed to.
> 
> 
> *She just denied the work*
> persephonemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/shirley-temple-giggles.gif



No, how could she even try???
The hair color change is so drastic.
I died when callers compared her to Heather Locklear.
But I have to say, she looked happier. Good for Shannon.


----------



## starrynite_87

rockhollow said:


> I forgot that, thanks - Gretchen with the best manners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you even know if you like something new to eat if you won't even try it?
> Vicki and the dry heaves - please do that in private.
> 
> They really should have just taken their trip to Las Vegas or Hawaii.



Exactly...when I worked as a nanny this was the rule at dinner time...you had to at least  try it before you said you didn't like it and i'm going to use this rule with my daughter.


----------



## Nishi621

Wow, wish I had seen Shannon!!! Are her and her hubby doing ok according to her?


----------



## pursegrl12

I just googled it....holy ****!!!!!!!!! she is unrecognizable!!!


----------



## guccimamma

looks like she has used some holistic boob enhancers 

herbs, berries and acupuncture.


----------



## zippie

Holy crap she looks different, much better in my opinion.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't think she looked better really.


----------



## slang

Now she looks like she is trying to hard.
Looked better before IMO


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Did Shannon have a face lift? or how did she totally change her face so much?
Its amazing what they can do nowadays.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

rockhollow said:


> Yes, didn't Heather take them to a place and they didn't want to eat anything.
> When they first were going on about the shrimp mousse, i would have been so embarrassed to have been dining with them.
> But then most these women have no manners.


Yes, lol Is it  shrimp or moose!  So immature.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Michele26 said:


> Once Lizzie opened her mouth & started spilling about Tamara she didn't stop. She even talked about things Vicky said about Tamara.  She didn't hold back.


Yes, I didn't think it was the time to start drama being they flew all that way to Bali.  Just let it go.  Same thing while Lizzy was on the elephant, instead of enjoying the moment she's going on and on about Tamra.  STFU!


----------



## Michele26




----------



## *schmoo*

Michele26 said:


>





What did she do, fillers? She did do something but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## cjy

*schmoo* said:


> What did she do, fillers? She did do something but I can't put my finger on it.


Her face is fuller. I think fillers.


----------



## tomz_grl

I think it's just the hair, fake tan and makeup that are making her look different.


----------



## creighbaby

She looks like Dolly Parton.


----------



## Creativelyswank

The hair really changes her look.


----------



## Swanky

There's more than tan and make up and hair IMO.  Her teeth are and whiter for sure but her cheek bones are bigger I think.  Other fillers too and botox, she looks really different in the eyes.






mstars





realitytea






housewiveshoedown





realhousewivesblog





radaronline


----------



## guccimamma

she has cheekbones. didn't have them before.

do they do cheek implants? i could probably use that.


----------



## Swanky

lol!! They do!

In some pics she had them before, maybe the fillers were wearing off throughout the season{?}


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I like the old her better


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!! They do!
> 
> In some pics she had them before, maybe the fillers were wearing off throughout the season{?}



i'll add (cheeks) to my list, it keeps growing. i figure when i send 1st kid to college, i'll distract myself with some updates 

smaller boobs and bigger cheeks (face) and an eye lift...for now.


----------



## Swanky

I hear you on the smaller boobs


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's more than tan and make up and hair IMO.  Her teeth are and whiter for sure but her cheek bones are bigger I think.  Other fillers too and botox, she looks really different in the eyes



Between the Boobs and the ashy blond hair, I totally missed the eyes.
I think that she will look good, once it settles.
It looks like a mini facelift.
And maybe some fillers.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

starrynite_87 said:


> Exactly...when I worked as a nanny this was the rule at dinner time...you had to at least  try it before you said you didn't like it and i'm going to use this rule with my daughter.




That's our rule, we don't force them to eat it if they don't like it or finish everything on their plate, but once they are done that's it!


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I hear you on the smaller boobs



i've spent a lot of time in assisted care with my grandmothers, last thing i want in my old age is big boobs to deal with


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> i've spent a lot of time in assisted care with my grandmothers, last thing i want in my old age is big boobs to deal with



 and saggy tattoos.


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> and saggy tattoos.



and saggy upper arms!


----------



## starrynite_87

limom said:


> Between the Boobs and the ashy blond hair, I totally missed the eyes.
> I think that she will look good, once it settles.
> It looks like a mini facelift.
> And maybe some fillers.



 dead at ashy blonde hair


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> and saggy tattoos.



god forbid a combination of the two!


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> god forbid a combination of the two!



Well, I guess we will all be on the same boat.
Coming back from the beach and  50% of women had implants and at least 75% had tattoos. So there.


----------



## rockhollow

Wow, Shannon looks so different.
I liked the other Shannon face more, now she looks just like the rest of them.
Her teeth look huge now


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Are Shannons teeth bigger too?


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Wow, Shannon looks so different.
> I liked the other Shannon face more, *now she looks just like the rest of them.*
> Her teeth look huge now





That was my first thought, she got rid of all her Shannon-ness.


----------



## Creativelyswank

rockhollow said:


> Wow, Shannon looks so different.
> I liked the other Shannon face more, now she looks just like the rest of them.
> Her teeth look huge now




I wonder if they have a special housewives plastic surgery assembly line?


----------



## Nishi621

Wow!! Shannon's face looks soooo different!!! :-O


----------



## DC-Cutie

Creativelyswank said:


> I wonder if they have a special housewives plastic surgery assembly line?



She must have gotten the 'Gretchen' special...


----------



## Nishi621

I think she was just fine before. Now she looks all plastic Barbie-ish like the rest of them.


----------



## Creativelyswank

*note to self- age gracefully.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jill Zarin did it right. 

West coast and east coast cosmetic procedures are vastly different. East coast seems more subtle, west coast screams 'I got my face worked on'


----------



## rockhollow

yes, sadly, it looks like Shannon has truly joined the housewives!

I just find it so weird that they can look in the mirror and think they look good.

Did she also get a boob job? Looks like it.  I guess that's also a requirement for the show.

I


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Jill Zarin did it right.
> 
> West coast and east coast cosmetic procedures are vastly different. East coast seems more subtle, west coast screams 'I got my face worked on'



Jill does have a good MD.
 Plus for all her nonsense, she was never insecure about herself.
And I have to say that Bawwwby was just happy with his weekly BJ, not the type of husband to make crazy demands to his wife.
Shannon husband is an azzhole on the low, IMHO.


----------



## dooneybaby

Creativelyswank said:


> +1
> I know people who dine at McD's with far more class.


I'm just watching this Bali episode today. OMG! These women act like they've never been out of the United States. Tamra's comments from the airport to the resort, saying she didn't know she would be in Tijuana! What did she expect in a developing nation, roads paved with gold? Dummy. And Vicki's constant screaming. And yes, the mousse comment! Vicki is nuts! 
You are soooo right, absolutely no class!


----------



## Lurvebags

dooneybaby said:


> I'm just watching this Bali episode today. OMG! These women act like they've never been out of the United States. Tamra's comments from the airport to the resort, saying she didn't know she would be in Tijuana! What did she expect in a developing nation, roads paved with gold? Dummy. And Vicki's constant screaming. And yes, the mousse comment! Vicki is nuts!
> You are soooo right, absolutely no class!




I was thinking the same thing! Tone it down a bit ladies. Vicki honking the horn at the airport and shouting at the driver to turn up the AC was sooo annoying. Complaints about the heat blah blah blah .. Didn't they do their research before heading to Bali? Obviously not.


----------



## Bagbug

The horrible way these women were acting in Bali is so embarrassing.  That dinner attacking the waiter.  Vicki is now the "fun one" gag me!

The Bali trip is not over.  Crossing my fingers for a "Broke Down Palace" situation.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I wanted to smack Tamara after that Tijuana comment... That's actually where I am from and not all of it looks like the trashy parts she visited... Trashy just like her!


----------



## Lurvebags

It's stupidity like this that gives Americans bad name 

Carrying on like a bunch of fools

They are grown women for goodness sake!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lurvebags said:


> It's stupidity like this that gives Americans bad name



Pretty much!  Such an embarrassment


----------



## rockhollow

When travelling, wither you want to or not, you are kind if an Ambassador for your country.
It might be the first time people where you've travelled to have met someone from your country.

The ladies are sure not giving their home country and good points.
How could they watch these episodes and not be beyond embarrassed?


----------



## lulilu

That disgusting shrieking and carrying on must be what Bravo loves to film.  Awful to watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is so disrespectful. At a temple of all places....


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki is so disrespectful. At a temple of all places....



And all that screaming she acts worse than a child.


----------



## missyb

michele26 said:


> and all that screaming she acts worse than a child.




+1


----------



## starrynite_87

Thank you Heather...she's the only one trying to take in the experience. Vicki is just trash...I can't with her


----------



## missyb

michele26 said:


> and all that screaming she acts worse than a child.




+1


----------



## DiorT

I wish Vicki would have stood up for Shannon and said that Tamara did say Terry wanted to bring the Beadors' down. That way Heather could have seen what Tamara was saying about her and her husband.  I hope it comes up at the Reunion.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

When does the reunion air?


----------



## MKB0925

Next week is the season finale. . So probably in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## zaara10

Tamra's mad dash out of the restaurant was hilarious to me! What grown woman acts like that? She's like a toddler throwing a tantrum! She certainly can dish it but can't take it. All her screaming & cursing at the restaurant was embarrassing. She's just an embarrassment to our species. 

And in typical Heather fashion, right after her apology to Shannon for gossiping about her marital issues, she followed that up w/ a way to make herself look like a victim! "I'm sorry for blah blah blah BUT Terry & I are deeply hurt too for something David said." Come on! Such an attention-seeker! And why haven't you brought it up before now?? I think that Heather is seeing how the other ladies are all getting closer to Shannon & distancing themselves from Tamra so her apology is insincere & was only offered to secure her place in the group. She's very calculating & strategic.


----------



## Lurvebags

diort said:


> i wish vicki would have stood up for shannon and said that tamara did say terry wanted to bring the beadors' down. That way heather could have seen what tamara was saying about her and her husband.  I hope it comes up at the reunion.




+1


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thank you  MKB0925


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Tamra's mad dash out of the restaurant was hilarious to me! What grown woman acts like that? She's like a toddler throwing a tantrum! She certainly can dish it but can't take it. All her screaming & cursing at the restaurant was embarrassing. She's just an embarrassment to our species.
> 
> And in typical Heather fashion, right after her apology to Shannon for gossiping about her marital issues, she followed that up w/ a way to make herself look like a victim! "I'm sorry for blah blah blah BUT Terry & I are deeply hurt too for something David said." Come on! Such an attention-seeker! And why haven't you brought it up before now?? I think that Heather is seeing how the other ladies are all getting closer to Shannon & distancing themselves from Tamra so her apology is insincere & was only offered to secure her place in the group. She's very calculating & strategic.





Tamra's run out of the restaurant was too much. 
I also thought that was a poor time to bring up the David remark. Yes, it was inappropriate but Terry should have said something at the time, or shortly after. 


They all talk behind each others back. I would say Tamra is the worst and Vicki is in second.


----------



## horse17

I can not believe how upset vicki was last night...what a joke....oh please, your really getting that upset over your friendship with tamara?....that was pathetic....


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Tamra's run out of the restaurant was too much.
> *I also thought that was a poor time to bring up the David remark*. Yes, it was inappropriate but Terry should have said something at the time, or shortly after.
> 
> 
> They all talk behind each others back. I would say Tamra is the worst and Vicki is in second.



yes, that should have been dealt with a while back, after it happened.  it was crude and i don't blame Terry for being mad, i remember i was taken aback when i heard it but definitely wrong place wrong time to bring it up.


----------



## ScottyGal

Reading this thread in work in torture - I cannot wait to get home and catch up on the latest episode!


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> Tamra's run out of the restaurant was too much.
> I also thought that was a poor time to bring up the David remark. Yes, it was inappropriate but Terry should have said something at the time, or shortly after.
> 
> 
> They all talk behind each others back. I would say Tamra is the worst and Vicki is in second.



On WWHL Heather said she wasn't going to bring it up and she thought that Terry was going to talk to David about it, but at dinner Vicki had brought it up to Shannon that Terry was really upset about the remarks and Shannon had asked Heather about it.


----------



## madeleine86

swags said:


> Tamra's run out of the restaurant was too much.
> *I also thought that was a poor time to bring up the David remark. Yes, it was inappropriate but Terry should have said something at the time, or shortly after. *
> 
> 
> They all talk behind each others back. I would say Tamra is the worst and Vicki is in second.



So stupid. They kinda made up when they walked into the restaurant. So why bring that up? David was ouf of line to make that kind of comments, but after a few shots we all get a little dry/sexual humor right?


----------



## zaara10

horse17 said:


> I can not believe how upset vicki was last night...what a joke....oh please, your really getting that upset over your friendship with tamara?....that was pathetic....




I think she feels betrayed by one of her best friends & she feels like Tamra is partly responsible for her rocky relationship w/ Briana. Vicki is an overly emotional person, but I personally can understand why she'd feel hurt. I've cut a "friend" like Tamra out of my life before. Life is too short for toxic ppl to be part of it!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## krissa

DiorT said:


> I wish Vicki would have stood up for Shannon and said that Tamara did say Terry wanted to bring the Beadors' down. That way Heather could have seen what Tamara was saying about her and her husband.  I hope it comes up at the Reunion.



I know! I understood why she didn't say anything at Lizzie's party, but not this time. Tamra is the worst.


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> I think she feels betrayed by one of her best friends & she feels like Tamra is partly responsible for her rocky relationship w/ Briana. Vicki is an overly emotional person, but I personally can understand why she'd feel hurt. I've cut a "friend" like Tamra out of my life before. Life is too short for toxic ppl to be part of it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I know, but Vicki has been the victim of Tamara's vile mouth already, and she has seen first hand how terrible she can be to others..........for me, that would have been it.....done...or at least I would be on my guard forever with her, and not that shocked that she did it again.....


I have experienced something similar..definately not as bad as Tamara, but someone who was close to me and just a very sarcastic, competitive person..throwing out stupid comments....I still have to be around this person on occasion, but Im always guarded, and I have distanced myself tremendously....your right, no room for toxic idiots!!


----------



## rockhollow

Well, another hour of some of the ladies embarrassing themselves in Bali.
What's up with all the screaming - Really - grown women screaming about everything.
How long were they in Bali for?

The talk with Tamra at dinner was a let down. These ladies are much happier taking about each other behind their backs, and when it comes down to talking to their faces, not much happens.
I liked the way Shannon was talking very calmly to Tamra, but then when the two brunettes starts screeching, I knew nothing was going to resolved.
And Tamra never deals with anything, so I wasn't surprised to see her run away.
Now we'll get to see her make excuses and try to explain in the next episode, instead of staying and talk to the ladies face to face.

I also agree, I think Heather sees all the other ladies getting along, and doesn't want to get left out, so she's making up with them. She sees they are all going to go after Tamra, and she doesn't want to be on that side.
I did like that she apologized to Shannon, but in typical Heather style, just couldn't leave it there, and had to make it about her and bring up David's comment.
It was an inappropriate comment David make, but the dinner in Bali was not the time to bring it up.
And Heather or Terry should be bringing it up to David, not Shannon. Shannon was also not happy with David's behavior at the Ho-Down. 

And not that I would ever want to defend David, but he was drunk, and wasn't that Vicki's fault. I remember she was kind of flirting with him and kept wanting to do Tequila shots.


----------



## starrynite_87

rockhollow said:


> Well, another hour of some of the ladies embarrassing themselves in Bali.
> What's up with all the screaming - Really - grown women screaming about everything.
> How long were they in Bali for?
> 
> The talk with Tamra at dinner was a let down. These ladies are much happier taking about each other behind their backs, and when it comes down to talking to their faces, not much happens.
> I liked the way Shannon was talking very calmly to Tamra, but then when the two brunettes starts screeching, I knew nothing was going to resolved.
> And Tamra never deals with anything, so I wasn't surprised to see her run away.
> Now we'll get to see her make excuses and try to explain in the next episode, instead of staying and talk to the ladies face to face.
> 
> I also agree, I think Heather sees all the other ladies getting along, and doesn't want to get left out, so she's making up with them. She sees they are all going to go after Tamra, and she doesn't want to be on that side.
> I did like that she apologized to Shannon, but in typical Heather style, just couldn't leave it there, and had to make it about her and bring up David's comment.
> It was an inappropriate comment David make, but the dinner in Bali was not the time to bring it up.
> And Heather or Terry should be bringing it up to David, not Shannon. Shannon was also not happy with David's behavior at the Ho-Down.
> 
> And not that I would ever want to defend David, but he was drunk, and wasn't that Vicki's fault. I remember she was kind of flirting with him and kept wanting to do Tequila shots.




Tamra and Vicki were so annoying the whole trip...what was the point on even going if you weren't going to try to enjoy the experience.  Heather addressed it on WWHL last night if you look back I had mentioned that she said Vicki was the one that mentioned to Shannon during dinner that Terry was upset with David and Shannon was asking her about it.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> Tamra's run out of the restaurant was too much.
> I also thought that was a poor time to bring up the David remark. *Yes, it was inappropriate but Terry should have said something at the time, or shortly after.
> *
> 
> They all talk behind each others back. I would say Tamra is the worst and Vicki is in second.



Heather and Terry belong together....they are very calculating.  While inappropriate, all were laughing (including Terry).  Now, they have a problem?  When they are caught in something, they make this over-rehearsed apology...and then wham...they hit you with something "horrible" done to them.


----------



## AECornell

I totally agree. I thought it was really odd that she said that, especially after seeing the clip and how terry didn't seem bothered by it then.



needloub said:


> Heather and Terry belong together....they are very calculating.  While inappropriate, all were laughing (including Terry).  Now, they have a problem?  When they are caught in something, they make this over-rehearsed apology...and then wham...they hit you with something "horrible" done to them.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> I totally agree. I thought it was really odd that she said that, especially after seeing the clip and how terry didn't seem bothered by it then.



terry became upset when heather explained how upset he should be. i'm sure there was some finger pointing involved.


----------



## Love4H

guccimamma said:


> terry became upset when heather explained how upset he should be. i'm sure there was some finger pointing involved.



Exactly.
Why did he marry her? She looks like a crazy lizard and treats him like ****.


----------



## starrynite_87

I remember a few seasons back Tamra described Jena as being the person that walks into a room full of people,farts,and then acts as if she doesn't know who did it....she basically described herself. Tamra starts drama and then actsas if she doesn't know why people are fighting with each other.


----------



## zaara10

starrynite_87 said:


> I remember a few seasons back Tamra described Jena as being the person that walks into a room full of people,farts,and then acts as if she doesn't know who did it....she basically described herself. Tamra starts drama and then actsas if she doesn't know why people are fighting with each other.



I wonder what Eddie sees in her. She 's just an awful, vile person. I really hope it's true that she's been fired.


----------



## needloub

AECornell said:


> I totally agree. I thought it was really odd that she said that, especially after seeing the clip and how terry didn't seem bothered by it then.



Well, I am just waiting for Terry to call Shannon's DH a "penis."  What I love during the clip is that her husband doesn't seem phased at all by the Dubrow's.


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> I wonder what *Eddie sees in her.* She 's just an awful, vile person. I really hope it's true that she's been fired.



i think all he sees is himself on television. i doubt it will last very long when that is over.


----------



## zaara10

guccimamma said:


> i think all he sees is himself on television. i doubt it will last very long when that is over.



You think? To me he looks like he prefers to stay out of the drama. I don't ever see him getting involved. Unlike Terry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> You think? To me he looks like he prefers to stay out of the drama. I don't ever see him getting involved. Unlike Terry.



He may prefer to stay out of the drama,,but he appreciates the check from bravo and the free wedding!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> he appreciates the check from bravo and the free wedding!


 You got that right. 
It was funny to hear Lizzie say she's probably taller than him. lol.


----------



## sgj99

guccimamma said:


> terry became upset when heather explained how upset he should be. i'm sure there was some finger pointing involved.





AECornell said:


> I totally agree. I thought it was really odd that she said that, especially after seeing the clip and how terry didn't seem bothered by it then.



i think at the time David's comments didn't bother either Dubrow very much.  it was after the episode aired at they read how offensive David's comments were to women viewers.  than the light-bulb went off:  "_ooohhh, we get it, we should be upset so the viewers will think we aren't tolerant of that kind of language thrown at our spouses_."  both Heather and Terry are very calculating in what they do and say.


----------



## AECornell

Haha I can't wait for that. I mean seriously, who calls someone a penis?

David isn't playing the OC game, which I love. He's too normal for these people. He can't get down with the crazy... unless it's Shannon.



needloub said:


> Well, I am just waiting for Terry to call Shannon's DH a "penis."  What I love during the clip is that her husband doesn't seem phased at all by the Dubrow's.


----------



## Lurvebags

AECornell said:


> Haha I can't wait for that. I mean seriously, who calls someone a penis?




I know! Such a dorky comment lol


----------



## tomz_grl

sgj99 said:


> i think at the time David's comments didn't bother either Dubrow very much.  it was after the episode aired at they read how offensive David's comments were to women viewers.  than the light-bulb went off:  "_ooohhh, we get it, we should be upset so the viewers will think we aren't tolerant of that kind of language thrown at our spouses_."  both Heather and Terry are very calculating in what they do and say.


 
But weren't all the episodes filmed by the time they aired? I don't understand how they would have read comments and then decided to be mad. Maybe I'm missing some time here???


----------



## tomz_grl

AECornell said:


> Haha I can't wait for that. I mean seriously, who calls someone a penis?
> 
> David isn't playing the OC game, which I love. He's too normal for these people. He can't get down with the crazy... unless it's Shannon.


 
I totally agree with David. I would include Lizzie's husband too. I loved when he yelled out 'I'm in construction' to Terry.


----------



## sgj99

tomz_grl said:


> But weren't all the episodes filmed by the time they aired? I don't understand how they would have read comments and then decided to be mad.* Maybe I'm missing some time here???*



no, you're not missing something.  i hadn't taken the filming schedule into consideration.  i'm the one who's off.


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> You think? To me he looks like he prefers to stay out of the drama. I don't ever see him getting involved. Unlike Terry.



he likes to see himself on camera. he's smart enough not to get involved in the drama, because tamra brings it all on her own.

i can't imagine why else he would be with her. her stock price is rapidly declining.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sgj99 said:


> i think at the time David's comments didn't bother either Dubrow very much.  it was after the episode aired at they read how offensive David's comments were to women viewers.  than the light-bulb went off:  "_ooohhh, we get it, we should be upset so the viewers will think we aren't tolerant of that kind of language thrown at our spouses_."  both Heather and Terry are very calculating in what they do and say.




But the altercation happened before any episodes aired.  They said that Terry had heard from other people that it was worse than it was, though it was in bad taste IMO.  David was out of line and I would expect my husband to not tolerate such pervy inappropriate comments.


----------



## sgj99

gottaluvmybags said:


> But the altercation happened before any episodes aired.  They said that Terry had heard from other people that it was worse than it was, though it was in bad taste IMO.  David was out of line and I would expect my husband to not tolerate such pervy inappropriate comments.



again ... yes, i'm off.  i didn't take the filming schedule into consideration and was thinking in real time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Haha I can't wait for that. I mean seriously, who calls someone a penis?



That's about as funny as Aviva's father calling Ramona a trailer turd


----------



## GaudyGirl

I know treachery and hypocrisy is the most likely scenario with these characters but I always at least consider the fact that sketchy editing was involved. The footage of Terry laughing may not necessarily be from 2 seconds after David made the comment.


----------



## slang

^ these shows are all about the editing and of course production input into situations 

Tamra said recently that production knew she wasn't going to Lizzie's bday bash because her daughter was sick and asked her to not tell Lizzie until late that evening.


----------



## needloub

But I do recall in the previews that Terry didn't address the "problem" with David until a couple of months later?  I was a bit amused that the viewers on WWHL voted for Shannon and David over the Dubrow's...you know they hate it lol


----------



## AEGIS

Lurvebags said:


> I know! Such a dorky comment lol



the start up "we have a term for this in medicine...." was so lame and old. I literally rolled my eyes.  The worst read ever. They couldn't hang with the ATL cast; none of these [wo]men are witty.

The spread legs comment was crass and inappropriate from someone who you're not friends with.  If they were long time friends Terry probably wouldn't have minded so much. But they're not. if my old friends told me or my husband that we'd laugh....but they're essentially co-workers.


----------



## zaara10

needloub said:


> But I do recall in the previews that Terry didn't address the "problem" with David until a couple of months later?  I was a bit amused that the viewers on WWHL voted for Shannon and David over the Dubrow's...you know they hate it lol



What was the poll question?


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> the start up "we have a term for this in medicine...." was so lame and old. I literally rolled my eyes.  The worst read ever. They couldn't hang with the ATL cast; none of these [wo]men are witty.
> 
> The spread legs comment was crass and inappropriate from someone who you're not friends with.  If they were long time friends Terry probably wouldn't have minded so much. But they're not. if my old friends told me or my husband that we'd laugh....but they're essentially co-workers.


I agree the comments were inappropriate but I wonder why he didn't address it at the time or shortly thereafter.  Did he react after Heather told him that he should be upset? 



zaara10 said:


> What was the poll question?


Whose side are you on?  And Shannon and her husband won by a great percentage...it was awkward watching the Dubrow's lol


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> I agree the comments were inappropriate but I wonder why he didn't address it at the time or shortly thereafter.  Did he react after Heather told him that he should be upset?
> 
> 
> Whose side are you on?  And Shannon and her husband won by a great percentage...it was awkward watching the Dubrow's lol



She probably did.  Terry seems like he likes a dirty joke or two


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> She probably did.  Terry seems like he likes a dirty joke or two


He didn't seem to mind a dirty joke or two at the Valentine's Day dinner...


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> She probably did.  Terry seems like he likes a dirty joke or two


I think it was an issue because the kids were there and it was a family event.


----------



## zaara10

starrynite_87 said:


> I think it was an issue because the kids were there and it was a family event.



I thought it was a disgusting thing to say at the event. But if Terry had an issue w/ it, address it sooner, man to man, in private. Or just let it go instead of creating unnecessary drama out of it. 
Terry's "penis" comment is one of the most ridiculous things I've heard in these RH shows. Downright dumb.


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> I think it was an issue because the kids were there and it was a family event.



A family event where you're serving unlimited alcohol and people are taking shots? If you're serving alcohol then ish like that will happen. 

Kids probably wouldn't even understand the sexual undertones of that comment and IMO kids hear worst things on the radio.


----------



## slang

David's comment was crude & inappropriate and Terry & Heather have every right to call him out on it


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Terry's "penis" comment is one of the most ridiculous things I've heard in these RH shows. Downright dumb.


 
So lame  - and shows who he really, lame


----------



## slang

Ok, I thought Shannon was crazy this season but now I know it...she is claiming her "new look" is all down to just a new haircut and she had NOTHING done to her face at all???? Umm ok...


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Vickie went to the spa with all that damn makeup and fake lashes on! I hate that.


----------



## sgj99

AEGIS said:


> the start up "we have a term for this in medicine...." was so lame and old. I literally rolled my eyes.  The worst read ever. *They couldn't hang with the ATL cast; none of these [wo]men are witty.*
> 
> The spread legs comment was crass and inappropriate from someone who you're not friends with.  If they were long time friends Terry probably wouldn't have minded so much. But they're not. if my old friends told me or my husband that we'd laugh....but they're essentially co-workers.



i certainly don't think the OC women are witty.  but neither are the ATL cast.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The ATL women would eat OC alive!  They may not be witty, but they have slick mouths that would send OC gang crying back home.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> The ATL women would eat OC alive!  They may not be witty, but they have slick mouths that would send OC gang crying back home.



Yes! Or running scared like Tamra! Lol.


----------



## AEGIS

sgj99 said:


> i certainly don't think the OC women are witty.  but neither are the ATL cast.



Let's agree to disagree.  The reads on RHOA are epic. OC women would just cry.


----------



## Nahreen

dooneybaby said:


> I'm just watching this Bali episode today. OMG! These women act like they've never been out of the United States. Tamra's comments from the airport to the resort, saying she didn't know she would be in Tijuana! What did she expect in a developing nation, roads paved with gold? Dummy. And Vicki's constant screaming. And yes, the mousse comment! Vicki is nuts!
> You are soooo right, absolutely no class!


Totally agree. If they are not interested in different cultures they should just stick to vacationing in the US. 

Vicki could never manage to go to some places I've been to in India and China. She would pee in her pants rather than using the toilets that were available, LOL.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> So Vickie went to the spa with all that damn makeup and fake lashes on! I hate that.


  That cracked me up.
Well I suppose the full face makeup job goes along with the camera crew she took with her.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> Let's agree to disagree.  The reads on RHOA are epic. OC women would just cry.




Totally agree. I think they're the wittiest/quick on their feet, by far, of ALL the HW franchises. The rest of housewives, in general, seem pretty dimwitted/slow to me in comparison to ATL.


----------



## sgj99

*i'm going to agree to disagree.*  i don't think ATL is any better with the turn of a phrase or quicker with a witty retort than any other franchise.  Portia is dumb as a stump and Nene can't pronounce half of the words she tries to say.  what i hear most of the time when any of the ATL women get upset with each other is a threat of some sort involving physical harm - that's low class and immature, IMO.  _i'm not saying any of the other women on the other shows are better, smarter, or quicker either._  i just don't think threatening to choke someone is witty.   i've said my piece on this and am done.


----------



## Tivo

sgj99 said:


> *i'm going to agree to disagree.* i don't think ATL is any better with the turn of a phrase or quicker with a witty retort than any other franchise. Portia is dumb as a stump and Nene can't pronounce half of the words she tries to say. what i hear most of the time when any of the ATL women get upset with each other is a threat of some sort involving physical harm - that's low class and immature, IMO. _i'm not saying any of the other women on the other shows are better, smarter, or quicker either._ i just don't think threatening to choke someone is witty. i've said my piece on this and am done.


 
It sounds like you don't watch the ATL show because your description of how they interact is completely inaccurate. They don't threaten violence on each other, they just know how to dress someone down with words. They have the best one liners of the entire franchise and it takes witt and and timing to keep up with the ATL women. 

Again, it's obvious you don't really watch the show so there is nothing to agree to disagree over.


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> It sounds like you don't watch the ATL show because your description of how they interact is completely inaccurate. They don't threaten violence on each other, they just know how to dress someone down with words. They have the best one liners of the entire franchise and it takes witt and and timing to keep up with the ATL women.
> 
> Again, it's obvious you don't really watch the show so there is nothing to agree to disagree over.



i watch the show.  if i didn't than i wouldn't comment on it.


----------



## Bentley1

It's always fascinating how differing opinions can be between people who watch/see/hear the same thing.  No shade, it is truly interesting to me.

For me, I absolutely love the Reads/one-liners the Atl women deliver. None of the other Housewives can compete in my eyes. I mean, what are some one-liners or epic reads anyone can remember from any other housewives?  I can name dozens from Atl that still make me giggle. And I personally don't recall threats of violence?  Phaedra, Kenya & Nene crack me up & back in the day Sheree & Kim didn't disappoint.  Heck, even Mama Joyce gets in on the shade/wit action better than the other housewives. Kandi & Porsha, not as much, but the rest of the cast makes up for their lack of wit.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> *It's always fascinating how differing opinions can be between people who watch/see/hear the same thing.  No shade, it is truly interesting to me.*
> 
> For me, I absolutely love the Reads/one-liners the Atl women deliver. None of the other Housewives can compete in my eyes. I mean, what are some one-liners or epic reads anyone can remember from any other housewives?  I can name dozens from Atl that still make me giggle. And I personally don't recall threats of violence?  Phaedra, Kenya & Nene crack me up & back in the day Sheree & Kim didn't disappoint.  Heck, even Mama Joyce gets in on the shade/wit action better than the other housewives. Kandi & Porsha, not as much, but the rest of the cast makes up for their lack of wit.



very true and well said


----------



## needloub

Bentley1 said:


> It's always fascinating how differing opinions can be between people who watch/see/hear the same thing.  No shade, it is truly interesting to me.
> 
> *For me, I absolutely love the Reads/one-liners the Atl women deliver. None of the other Housewives can compete in my eyes*. I mean, what are some one-liners or epic reads anyone can remember from any other housewives?  I can name dozens from Atl that still make me giggle. And I personally don't recall threats of violence?  Phaedra, Kenya & Nene crack me up & back in the day Sheree & Kim didn't disappoint.  Heck, even Mama Joyce gets in on the shade/wit action better than the other housewives. Kandi & Porsha, not as much, but the rest of the cast makes up for their lack of wit.


I totally agree...some (if not all) of the best lines come from ATL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> It sounds like you don't watch the ATL show because your description of how they interact is completely inaccurate. They don't threaten violence on each other, they just know how to dress someone down with words. They have the best one liners of the entire franchise and it takes witt and and timing to keep up with the ATL women.
> 
> Again, it's obvious you don't really watch the show so there is nothing to agree to disagree over.



Didn't Sheree and nene get into an argument and a threat of violence came out of one of their moths?

Also, remember when Sheree 'shifted' Kim's wig?

And let's NOT forget the dragging between Porscha and Kenya?

So yes, they threaten violence and read each other on ATL


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Didn't Sheree and nene get into an argument and a threat of violence came out of one of their moths?
> 
> Also, remember when Sheree 'shifted' Kim's wig?
> 
> And let's NOT forget the dragging between Porscha and Kenya?
> 
> So yes, they threaten violence and read each other on ATL


 
And beat each other down behind Target...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Didn't Sheree and nene get into an argument and a threat of violence came out of one of their moths?
> 
> Also, remember when Sheree 'shifted' Kim's wig?
> 
> And let's NOT forget the dragging between Porscha and Kenya?
> 
> So yes, they threaten violence and read each other on ATL


yup...


----------



## slang

Didn't Nene also threatened Kim on Kandi's tour bus


----------



## horse17

IMO a lot of these women are nuts...so anytime you get a wac$job mad,  some level of violence enters the picture...and I do watch all of these shows...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching an older episode of OC and I have a question:  are Lizzie's children developmentally delayed? I ask because watching the youngest son, he doesn't seem to have any sort of reaction to what's going on around him. He just stares off. And the oldest son is still in diapers.

Also, why did Vicki say that Tamara went back and told Brianna lies about brooks?  I could have sworn that Brianna made it well known that she did her own research on Brooks' sketchy past.  I understand Tamara talks out of both sides of her mouth, but Brianna has her own reasons to not like brooks


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching an older episode of OC and I have a question:  are Lizzie's children developmentally delayed? I ask because watching the youngest son, he doesn't seem to have any sort of reaction to what's going on around him. He just stares off. And the oldest son is still in diapers.
> 
> Also, why did Vicki say that Tamara went back and told Brianna lies about brooks?  I could have sworn that Brianna made it well known that she did her own research on Brooks' sketchy past.  I understand Tamara talks out of both sides of her mouth, but Brianna has her own reasons to not like brooks


^ I never noticed anything about lizzies kids....


I think what Vicki could have been trying to say, was that Tamara probably was talking shi$ aboiut Brooks to Brianna, therefore not helping the situation between mother and daughter...I CAN NOT stand Tamara...she is vile and trash


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't care for Tamara either. Brooks is, by supported facts a deadbeat and not so nice guy after he made that remark to Brianna's husband about beating her.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't care for Tamara either. Brooks is, by supported facts a deadbeat and not so nice guy after he made that remark to Brianna's husband about beating her.



i don't like Tamara, she's trashy, manipulative and childish.  but i don't like Brooks either.  like you said, it's supported by facts that he's a deadbeat dad and Brianna obviously had him recorded saying some mean things to her on the phone.  my question is:  what does this say about Vicki's ability to pick a partner or a best friend?


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i don't like Tamara, she's trashy, manipulative and childish.  but i don't like Brooks either.  like you said, it's supported by facts that he's a deadbeat dad and Brianna obviously had him recorded saying some mean things to her on the phone.  my question is:  what does this say about Vicki's ability to pick a partner or a best friend?


I wondered that myself.....it must be so exhausting to befriend Tamara, and then fight with her, then be her friend again, then fight....please!...who has the time or patience for that......Vicki is very controlling, so that must limit her choices of partners and /or friends.....not sure what really happened in their marriage, but Don seemed cool.....I don't care for Brooks at all.....he seems like an opportunist...


----------



## AEGIS

sgj99 said:


> i don't like Tamara, she's trashy, manipulative and childish.  but i don't like Brooks either.  like you said, it's supported by facts that he's a deadbeat dad and Brianna obviously had him recorded saying some mean things to her on the phone.  my question is:  what does this say about Vicki's ability to pick a partner or a best friend?



You really hit the nail on the head with that about Vicki.


----------



## AEGIS

sgj99 said:


> *i'm going to agree to disagree.*  i don't think ATL is any better with the turn of a phrase or quicker with a witty retort than any other franchise.  Portia is dumb as a stump and Nene can't pronounce half of the words she tries to say.  what i hear most of the time when any of the ATL women get upset with each other is a threat of some sort involving physical harm - that's low class and immature, IMO.  _i'm not saying any of the other women on the other shows are better, smarter, or quicker either._  i just don't think threatening to choke someone is witty.   i've said my piece on this and am done.



But that's only two women lol and Nene is funny when she's not necessarily being Nene. I think that's why she's so popular amongst all of the franchises.
And Portia is an unabashed idiot so she brings nothing to the table except her body and cute face.

ATL is the highest rated Housewife show IMO because they're funnier. And there are less tears. I hate when these women cry. I'm so mean lol


----------



## missyb

Ryan is so rude to Vicki. I doubt their living they way they are without her help.


----------



## horse17

missyb said:


> Ryan is so rude to Vicki. I doubt their living they way they are without her help.


I thought the same thing....I felt bad for vicki....but she 's been there 7 times!


----------



## sgj99

Terry Dubrow is the most arrogant, condescending pig!   his speech of "anger" aimed at David made him look like such a complete a**.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> Terry Dubrow is the most arrogant, condescending pig!   his speech of "anger" aimed at David made him look like such a complete a**.


so true


----------



## horse17

^ he was also caught in a lie....he most definately made fun of David for being in construction..what an idiot


----------



## leeann

How was David's comment to Heather any worse than Eddie yelling show us how you ride terry?


----------



## horse17

^...your right, both were pretty gross comments esp from a friends husband....but, David admitted he was wrong  and apologized...


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> ^ he was also caught in a lie....he most definately made fun of David for being in construction..what an idiot



oh yes he did.  and David handled it well i thought.



leeann said:


> How was David's comment to Heather any worse than Eddie yelling show us how you ride terry?



that's what i thought too.  why didn't anyone bring that one up.



horse17 said:


> ^...your right, both were pretty gross comments esp from a friends husband....but, David admitted he was wrong  and apologized...



he did.  and Terry was a real jerk about it.  and the winner of the night is:  David, for admitting he was wrong and then not getting riled up by Terry's ridiculous ungracious rant.


----------



## anabanana745

missyb said:


> Ryan is so rude to Vicki. I doubt their living they way they are without her help.




I wish she would cut them off. Brianna Is so ungrateful and Ryan just seems like such a jerk, way worse than Brooks. He seems like someone that would be abusive.


----------



## gmel

Really dislike the Dubrows - 

When will Heather see Tamra  for the liar and troublemaker she is ...


----------



## Creativelyswank

sgj99 said:


> oh yes he did.  and David handled it well i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i thought too.  why didn't anyone bring that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.  and Terry was a real jerk about it.  and the winner of the night is:  David, for admitting he was wrong and then not getting riled up by Terry's ridiculous ungracious rant.




I loved that they finally called out the Dubrows for not being able to find forgiveness in their hearts.

And yes it was very hypocritical that they had no mention of Eddie's comment ...although Vicki would argue "That's not what that word means"


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> The ATL women would eat OC alive!  They may not be witty, but they have slick mouths that would send OC gang crying back home.



I don't think Atl housewives have any wit. They have no class, no filter and lots of experience with dirty language. Surely, the would beat down the OC women, those would try to stay "ladies". When the ATL women fight, they really fight, they go for blood.


----------



## sgj99

Creativelyswank said:


> *I loved that they finally called out the Dubrows for not being able to find forgiveness in their hearts.*
> 
> And yes it was very hypocritical that they had no mention of Eddie's comment ...although Vicki would argue "That's not what that word means"



that was a great line that David threw back at Terry.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Terry Dubrow is the most arrogant, condescending pig!   his speech of "anger" aimed at David made him look like such a complete a**.





We have a word for Terry in the audience world - its called a$$hole. 
Heather's an uppity prick too. They think so highly of themselves. I hope Bravo loses them. 
I thought David handled it well and Shannon did good too.


----------



## imgg

gmel said:


> Really dislike the Dubrows -
> 
> When will Heather see Tamra  for the liar and troublemaker she is ...



She won't because she is looking in the mirror.  Both are terrible people.

I loved how Heather said she should pull people aside if there is a problem, as she is yelling at Shannon across the table full of people.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> We have a word for Terry in the audience world - its called a$$hole.
> Heather's an uppity prick too. They think so highly of themselves. I hope Bravo loses them.
> I thought David handled it well and Shannon did good too.



I agree.  I find most plastic surgeons phony,soulless, money-hungry narcissists and Terry fits the profile perfectly.  Heather makes the perfect wife for him.   I'm not sure why they are so jealous of David and Shannon- maybe its because they are good people.


----------



## Bea3

What Eddie said was so much worse. Didn't he say to Heather "show us how you ride Terry"... Ugh, cannot stand Heather and her husband. So full of themselves and for someone who likes everything to be classy, they sure act the very opposite of classy themselves.


----------



## Bea3

anabanana745 said:


> I wish she would cut them off. Brianna Is so ungrateful and Ryan just seems like such a jerk, way worse than Brooks. He seems like someone that would be abusive.



ITA! And we already know he is abusive. Remember how he acted towards Lydia's mum? He was absolutely vile to her. That was verbal abuse and intimidation. If he acts like that towards Brianna then that is categorised as domestic abuse.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The whole cast is truly dysfunctional & Dr. Terry Dubrow calling out a medical term to
David was insulting...

These are truly sad women.. all of them


----------



## MKB0925

I am so disgusted by Terry and Heather. ..David gave a sincere apology and they can't accept it? Wth?  

They are total jackholes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like terry is henpecked. On his show with Paul, he's great. But on the housewives he sucks!  I feel like he goes along with the behavior because of heather.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like terry is henpecked. On his show with Paul, he's great. But on the housewives he sucks!  I feel like he goes along with the behavior because of heather.



yes. terry is afraid of his wife.


----------



## guccimamma

hotshot said:


> The whole cast is truly dysfunctional & Dr. Terry Dubrow *calling out a medical term *to
> David was insulting...
> 
> These are truly sad women.. all of them



he could have come up with a better line than that! when he didn't get the reaction he wanted out of David, he insulted his occupation/education.

terry is the pr*ck


----------



## 4Elegance

I've been watching since Season 1 and I must say this is the worse season yet.  The only person I remotely like is Shannon and her husband.


----------



## swags

4Elegance said:


> I've been watching since Season 1 and I must say this is the worse season yet.  The only person I remotely like is Shannon and her husband.


I bet the Dubrow kids didn't hear Davids remark or Eddies worse one. They probably had a few moments with Heather, posed for some pictures and then off with the nanny.


----------



## starrynite_87

Bea3 said:


> What Eddie said was so much worse. Didn't he say to Heather "show us how you ride Terry"... Ugh, cannot stand Heather and her husband. So full of themselves and for someone who likes everything to be classy, they sure act the very opposite of classy themselves.



On WWHL he said he didn't hear them, but friends and family at the party informed them what David had said and he said when he watched it he saw he went after the wrong person and he should have been upset with Eddie. I believe editing has a lot to do with how people are portrayed. I don't understand all the Heather hate all the sudden because a few years ago many of you were loving her, but now so many people dislike her and she hasn't really changed much. I feel like they find one person ever season for everyone to dislike, the did it with Adrienne and Lisa on Beverly hills


----------



## Bentley1

Omg Terry flat out made fun of and belittled David's profession, "that's how you construction people talk to women" (loosely quoted) and continued to belittle his intelligence "you might want to look that word up" WOW! They then denied it! With heather giving that UGLY look, squinting her beady eyes, "that's.not.what.he.said." Uhhhh Yeah, that's exactly what he said! I can't believe Shannon and her husband just took it. That one would have been a hard attack to take without saying something. 
Especially coming after an apology and attacking his profession. Ugly, ugly people, even if it is all just for show.


----------



## bagsforme

^so true, he came off like a jerk.  David gave an apology, they will never accept it.  Terry said it was 3 months to late, well I don't think David knew it bothered him until Shannon told him what Heather said about it on the Bali trip.

I hope Andy brings it up about Eddie saying the comment to.  

If they don't want people getting drunk and saying stupid stuff at their party's, then don't serve alcohol or have your kids/mom there.


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> Omg Terry flat out made fun of and belittled David's profession, "that's how you construction people talk to women" (loosely quoted) and continued to belittle his intelligence "you might want to look that word up" WOW! They then denied it! With heather giving that UGLY look, squinting her beady eyes, "that's.not.what.he.said." Uhhhh Yeah, that's exactly what he said! I can't believe Shannon and her husband just took it. That one would have been a hard attack to take without saying something.
> Especially coming after an apology and attacking his profession. Ugly, ugly people, even if it is all just for show.



Yes, that was a disgusting scene. 

I'm sure though Heather made Terry to attack David.  Terry had this skinny finger in his face - "You. Must. Protect. Your.  Wife. Otherwise. D. Word. "


----------



## flwrgirl

WOW! Heather and Terry are disgusting human beings. I can't believe the way Terry attacked David. He handled it so well. Well done, David.


----------



## rockhollow

Love4H said:


> Yes, that was a disgusting scene.
> 
> I'm sure though Heather made Terry to attack David.  Terry had this skinny finger in his face - "You. Must. Protect. Your.  Wife. Otherwise. D. Word. "



I agree, I think this all stems from Heather. She dislikes Shannon and will use any method to belittle her, and so expects Terry to be behind her.

I don't pay lots attention when watching and didn't remember the comment from Eddie until they showed us the clip.  I feel was just as bad if not worst. And no  apology from Eddie. 
It's all about Heather not liking Shannon.

I think when David apologized, if Heather would have accepted that would have been the end, but she didn't and Terry had to continue.

And for being a smart, educated Doctor, I didn't really get Terry reference to David being a 'penis'.
Since when is someone who makes a inappropriate comment called a 'penis'? Not in my dictionary. 
Had to then laugh at Heather and Terry then pulling out the big fancy words to try and make themselves look better. It backfired and just  made them look foolish.


Tamra is such a weasel, she knew that she was talking trash about all the ladies behind their backs, and I think she realized that she was on the outs with so many of them, she had to attend Vicki's dinner and do some damage control if she wants to be on another season.


----------



## sgj99

Love4H said:


> I don't think Atl housewives have any wit. They have no class, no filter and lots of experience with dirty language. Surely, the would beat down the OC women, those would try to stay "ladies". When the ATL women fight, they really fight, they go for blood.



glad to know i'm not the only one who doesn't think the ATL women are more witty or entertaining than any other franchise.


----------



## xikry5talix

Heather's argument made no sense. She already talked things over with Shannon and then she gets mad afterwards for things that Shannon said while they were on bad terms...well what did she expect?? 

David's apology seemed sincere to me. Heather and Terry are so rude for basically just turning away during his apology. It seemed like they want him to grovel for forgiveness!


----------



## *schmoo*

I used to like Heather but she ended up being the most infuriating. She's like a dog with a bone. Every time she refers to getting yelled at...really? You bringing that up, AGAIN!?  And before, Shannon was getting on my nerves, now she ends up being the reasonable one.


----------



## swags

Shannon ended up being my favorite. I hope she comes back next season.  Vicki wasn't too bad, I am sure she will stay on the show till it gets canceled. 


I'd be fine if they lost Tamra, Heather and Lizzie.


----------



## nastasja

I'd be really surprised if they bring Lizzie back; she barely has a storyline. I think that's why we get a two-fer with her & Danielle in a lot of scenes.


----------



## sgj99

flwrgirl said:


> WOW! Heather and Terry are disgusting human beings. I can't believe the way Terry attacked David. He handled it so well. Well done, David.



yes, David handled it well.  and how about when Terry told him to "wipe that smirk off your face ..." was beyond ridiculous.  he sounded like he was scolding a child which made him (Terry) look childish.


----------



## sgj99

xikry5talix said:


> Heather's argument made no sense. She already talked things over with Shannon and then she gets mad afterwards for things that Shannon said while they were on bad terms...well what did she expect??
> 
> *David's apology seemed sincere to me. Heather and Terry are so rude for basically just turning away during his apology. It seemed like they want him to grovel for forgiveness!*



 that's exactly what they wanted.  obviously David's apology wasn't up to their standards.



killerlife said:


> I'd be really surprised if they bring Lizzie back; she barely has a storyline. I think that's why we get a two-fer with her & Danielle in a lot of scenes.



Lizzie was boring.


----------



## Luvbolide

leeann said:


> How was David's comment to Heather any worse than Eddie yelling show us how you ride terry?





Thank you - to me, this was a much more vulgar and inappropriate comment, yet they all are fixated on David's comment.    I must admit that I don't dislike the Dubrows as much as many here do, but their complete inability/lack of desire to let this go after months is just ridiculous.  I thought David was quite sincere in his umpteenth apology - now let it go!! Neither of the Dubrows was gracious enough to accept his apology and move on - can't really hold yourself up as better than everyone else if you can't even do this!  And I do agree that Terry made at least two snotty cracks about David being in construction - that was completely assholic.


----------



## Luvbolide

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like terry is henpecked. On his show with Paul, he's great. But on the housewives he sucks!  I feel like he goes along with the behavior because of heather.





Interesting...to me it definitely felt like the entire outrage about David's long-ago comment was instigated by Heather and in trying to please her, Terry went way overboard.  In the end, the Dubrows looked like the idiots - very, very ungracious (and gauche) for a Fancy Pants!!


----------



## jenny70

leeann said:


> How was David's comment to Heather any worse than Eddie yelling show us how you ride terry?




Heather and Terry were on WWHL and someone called in and asked Terry how he could give Eddie a pass with his comment but not David. 
His reply was along the lines of they had no idea that Eddie had said anything. They did not see that episode until after Vicki's dinner party.


----------



## rockhollow

jenny70 said:


> Heather and Terry were on WWHL and someone called in and asked Terry how he could give Eddie a pass with his comment but not David.
> His reply was along the lines of they had no idea that Eddie had said anything. They did not see that episode until after Vicki's dinner party.



and of course the story line was Heather against Shannon, so David's remark was the one Bravo would be interested in.
There was alot of drinking going on at the HoDown, but there looked to be lots of things for the children to do away from where the adults were.


I really didn't like this side of Terry we are seeing the last few episodes. I think he's doing it for Heather, but it's not very nice.
Did we get to see Terry's mother on the episode?


----------



## needloub

leeann said:


> How was David's comment to Heather any worse than Eddie yelling show us how you ride terry?


Exactly!  I remember when that episode first aired and I was much more surprised at Eddie's comment...



gmel said:


> Really dislike the Dubrows -
> 
> *When will Heather see Tamra  for the liar and troublemaker she is ...*


Like attracts like....Heather is also a troublemaker...she made her husband look like a fool...


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> Omg Terry flat out made fun of and belittled David's profession, "that's how you construction people talk to women" (loosely quoted) and continued to belittle his intelligence "you might want to look that word up" WOW! They then denied it! With heather giving that UGLY look, squinting her beady eyes, "that's.not.what.he.said." Uhhhh Yeah, that's exactly what he said! I can't believe Shannon and her husband just took it. That one would have been a hard attack to take without saying something.
> Especially coming after an apology and attacking his profession. Ugly, ugly people, even if it is all just for show.



This is basically everything I was going to say. I think I might have jumped up & punched Terry, but by playing it calm & cool, Shannon & David came off looking like much better ppl than the Dubrows will ever be. Pretentious jerks.
Did anyone else think Tamra looked awful w/ her hair pulled back like that & those smokey eyes? Just black holes of darkness & evil. 
I think someone mentioned Danielle's hubby gives off gay vibes & I totally agree! His comment about Christian's white dinner jacket... Yup.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> This is basically everything I was going to say. I think I might have jumped up & punched Terry, but by playing it calm & cool, Shannon & David came off looking like much better ppl than the Dubrows will ever be. Pretentious jerks.
> Did anyone else think Tamra looked awful w/ her hair pulled back like that & those smokey eyes? Just black holes of darkness & evil.
> *I think someone mentioned Danielle's hubby gives off gay vibes & I totally agree! His comment about Christian's white dinner jacket... Yup.*



before this season aired there was an article somewhere online that wrote about the gay rumors all over Orange County regarding Danielle's husband.


----------



## nycmom

Wow just watched the episode, agree with everyone that the Dubrows came off terribly (petty, ungracious, pretentious, rude etc etc etc) and the Beadors handled it all so well throughout. I am really hoping this comes up at the reunion.


----------



## xikry5talix

Lizzie was a bit boring but I don't mind if she stays. She seems level headed compared to the rest of them.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching an older episode of OC and I have a question: *are Lizzie's children developmentally delayed? I ask because watching the youngest son, he doesn't seem to have any sort of reaction to what's going on around him. He just stares off. And the oldest son is still in diapers.*
> 
> Also, why did Vicki say that Tamara went back and told Brianna lies about brooks? I could have sworn that Brianna made it well known that she did her own research on Brooks' sketchy past. I understand Tamara talks out of both sides of her mouth, but Brianna has her own reasons to not like brooks


 

I thought so too..


----------



## lulilu

I am so glad to read people criticizing Terry and Heather for the obnoxious snobs they are.  Terry was never nice and never really pretended to be.  Heather has the phony "nice" that she can use on people.  Ugh.  I hope never to see them on this show again.


----------



## MAGJES

Oh god.....I saw the previews of the reunion show. Heather looked awful which is surprising......she is usually perfect. She has awful bangs. Bad move.


----------



## dooneybaby

Tamra seriously needs a shrink. She's so emotionally immature. I give her marriage 5 years max.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I know. I don't know how that poor Eddie got duped into marrying that hot mess.


----------



## zaara10

MAGJES said:


> Oh god.....I saw the previews of the reunion show. Heather looked awful which is surprising......she is usually perfect. She has awful bangs. Bad move.



Yeah those bangs look horrible on her. She's proven to be ugly inside & out. It's a shame bc first season I sort of liked her sarcastic east coast personality in contrast to these blonde one dimension dingbat OC gals. 
I can't take her over acting, slow talking, over enunciating & pointing gestures used to insult & belittle ppl. I hope she takes a good look at herself, especially her cold & cruel behavior toward Shannon at her house.


----------



## Swanky

Eddie has shown his a** a couple of times this season.  He's usually better at coming off as the good guy {like Jason Hoppy} but I saw glimpses. . . .


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> Tamra seriously needs a shrink. She's so emotionally immature..



Same with Vicki. They are both wackadoos. 

I guess Tamara and Vicki  will be sitting on opposite couches this season. Should be interesting


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Same with Vicki. They are both wackadoos.
> 
> *I guess Tamara and Vicki  will be sitting on opposite couches this season. Should be interesting*



Each season they seem to sit on alternate sites


----------



## rockhollow

Tamra and Heather will be together. Who else will they put with them? Lizzie?


----------



## Swanky

No, Lizzie loathes Tamara.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Eddie has shown his a** a couple of times this season.  He's usually better at coming off as the good guy {like Jason Hoppy} but I saw glimpses. . . .



He's a Terry in the making if you ask me.  He's playing the good guy card now, but he shows his true cards now and then.  If the show is around a few years from now he'll be the 6th housewife and just as bad as Tamara.


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, Lizzie loathes Tamara.



maybe it will just be 2 ladies on one side and the other 3 on the other side.


----------



## zaara10

I just realized that they never even included any interviews w/ Danielle in the show. That's odd given her involvement, no? They often include the "friends" & spouses of housewives for those things. I wonder if they'll bring her out on the reunion.


----------



## Lurvebags

zaara10 said:


> I just realized that they never even included any interviews w/ Danielle in the show. That's odd given her involvement, no? They often include the "friends" & spouses of housewives for those things. I wonder if they'll bring her out on the reunion.




I'm a little bit confused with her role in the show. Is she a housewife or not? Like you said, included in some stuff and not in others. So half a housewife haha


----------



## needloub

Lurvebags said:


> *I'm a little bit confused with her role in the show*. Is she a housewife or not? Like you said, included in some stuff and not in others. So half a housewife haha



She was the "dumber" for Vicki's "dumb and dumber." j/k


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it was a slap in the face for Vicki to throw a Balinese themed dinner, seeing as how disrespectful she was to the country during the trip. 

I guess it was bravo's idea.


----------



## Longchamp

I couldn't watch them on trip to Bali.
I travel a lot and run into ignorant Americans, they need to stay home.
Or at least out of my way.


----------



## Swanky

I travel a lot and run into rudeness and ignorance everywhere.  It's not just Americans.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it was a slap in the face for Vicki to throw a Balinese themed dinner, seeing as how disrespectful she was to the country during the trip.
> 
> I guess it was bravo's idea.



It was a very watered down Americanized Balinese dinner. 
My parents owned an Indian restaurant for over 20 yrs & my dad used to say "Even racists love their Indian food." LOL!  I'm not saying Vicki & all are racist, but I think you get what I mean.


----------



## zippie

Longchamp said:


> I couldn't watch them on trip to Bali.
> I travel a lot and run into ignorant Americans, they need to stay home.
> Or at least out of my way.


 
Puhleeze, I travel a lot and see ignorant people from everywhere.


----------



## Chanel522

DH, DS and I travel a lot and we don't personally find American's any more rude than any other nationality.  I actually don't even really think it's rudeness so much as it is a lack of understanding of other cultures and how things are done in different countries.  

While in Paris DH's best friend didn't have cash to give to the taxi driver so he politely asked the driver to pull over so he could do a withdrawl and pay the man.  I guess the taxi driver thought he was going to get stiffed so he abruptly snatched DH's friend's cell phone out of his hand and went to put it in his pocket.  I'm assuming he was thinking he would use it as collateral.  DH's friend didn't take well to that and grabbed the phone back and the driver was yelling at him that he hurt his hand, etc, etc.  Now in the US we know that you just don't grab someone else's property, especially without telling them.  After he got his phone back, he got out of the car, got money and paid the man.  Imagine our faces while this is going on!!  LOL!!

Also, when I was with DS on his field trip last school year, we were in a very long line and had waited a good while to get into a historical museum.  A group of Asians literally walked right off the street and butted right in front of us, didn't acknowledge we were there and that they had completely blown to the front of the line without waiting and then proceeded to stand there and talk very loudly in their language so nobody could understand them and they thought it was fine.  I politely told them they needed to go to the back of the line and wait like everyone else had and they totally ignored me and acted like they didn't understand even though they were having a perfectly normal convo with the staff in English once they got into the museum.  

It's just how people are.  Some are rude, some are inconsiderate, some are polite, some are friendly...you just never know and I've found this to be a case where you can't generalize.  

In terms of the ladies on the show, I just think they all feel that they're so entitled in general, but probably even more so due to the show that they act how they want and do what they want because in their minds they're celebs.  Vicki has always been critical and condescending so I don't expect much more than that from her.  Same with Heather and Tamra actually.  None of these ladies are the class acts they would like to think they are.


----------



## Longchamp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I travel a lot and run into rudeness and ignorance everywhere.  It's not just Americans.





zippie said:


> Puhleeze, I travel a lot and see ignorant people from everywhere.




Yes yes, my comment came out worse than intended.
I don't know why but when I see people acting a fool from other countries, doesn't bother me.
But when I see my American cousins acting crazy.... I cringe. 
I'm not talking about behaviors that are 2/2  lack of understanding or ignorance of cultural norms, but loud, swearing, drunk, obnoxious...or talking too much.  I do walk away from that. 
Years ago DH and I ran into two American couples in the Hermitage Museum that were so out of line that the elderly Russian women that stand guard in the rooms were one step short of slapping them.  I hate to see that.


----------



## Longchamp

I see I'm not alone in my assessment of not loving loud American tourists.


_Just when you thought Americans had already clanged the bell on the &#8220;most hated nationality&#8221; high striker, they start turning on themselves._
_A new poll from LivingSocial, reported by __USA Today__, has found that now even Americans hate Americans, when they&#8217;re traveling with them, anyway._

_http://travel.cnn.com/explorations/life/tell-me-about-it/who-are-worlds-worst-tourists-291643_


----------



## Love4H

Well, for sure Americans are not the most loved nationality in the world. But they're not the worst in terms of behavior. Americans are not rude, not aggressive, they don't have any intentions to hurt anyone. Americans simply often have no manners and it's annoying. But they're almost always respectful to other cultures when they travel. 

I must say that all the nationalities feel ashamed for their people's behavior abroad. My German, Italian, Greek, Russian, Chinese friends always say that their people are the worst tourists, lol.


----------



## Swanky

Can we go ahead and stop the offensive sweeping generalities and go back to making fun of the RHC?


----------



## sgj99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can we go ahead and stop the offensive sweeping generalities and *go back to making fun of the RHC?*



i can't decide from the clips of the reunion if i like Heather's hair or not.  usually i do like a heavy bang but it may just be too drastic of a change on her.

and ... holy cow ... Tamara's shrieking about her opinion.  wow!  to steal a line from Ramona (RHNY):  "take a XXXaaannnaaaxxx!!!!"


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> i can't decide from the clips of the reunion if i like Heather's hair or not.  usually i do like a heavy bang but it may just be too drastic of a change on her.
> 
> and ... holy cow ... Tamara's shrieking about her opinion.  wow!  to steal a line from Ramona (RHNY):  "take a XXXaaannnaaaxxx!!!!"



that has to be one of my all time favorite lines of the housewives. I try to use it on other people, but they know nothing of the housewives and don't know what I'm talking about, and if I try and explain, they lose interest. Thanks


----------



## zaara10

I watched the first look clip from the reunion. At one point it looks like all the ladies are on one couch & Tamra is all by herself on the other.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lizzie looks much better sans war paint. 
Shannon's new hair isnt doing anything for her


----------



## Michele26

Shannon should NEVER leave her house without makeup!


----------



## horse17

watching the reunion....Vicki and Lizzie look great....Heather looks awful...Tamara looks gross...even Shannon doesnt look so great...I think she cut her hair, and I think it looked better before....

Jeesh...that sounds so mean!........but I dont like Heather or Tamara, so I dont care that much....


----------



## missyb

Lizzie's boobs look ridilicious they are so ill proportioned for her body.


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> Lizzie's boobs look ridilicious they are so ill proportioned for her body.



And she always has them exposed.


----------



## sgj99

missyb said:


> Lizzie's boobs look ridilicious they are so ill proportioned for her body.





Michele26 said:


> And she always has them exposed.



yes and yes.

i can't believe Vicki insulted the whole state of Oklahoma ... again.  she is such a snob!  i went to Norman for a graduate conference many years ago and the main thing i remember about it was how incredibly nice the people were there.  

Tamara looks really harsh and old with her heavy makeup, her fried bleached hair, and the bright stage lights.


----------



## Chanel522

Tamra is looking really old and worn out.  I'm not even sure what she can do at this point to make herself look better.  I think the damage has pretty much been done.  It's a shame you can't even really look past her harshness physically but her personality is so vile that she really has few redeeming qualities from what we see.  Although, who know how much of this is real and how much is her script just like Heidi and Spencer.


----------



## starrynite_87

Chanel522 said:


> Tamra is looking really old and worn out.  I'm not even sure what she can do at this point to make herself look better.  I think the damage has pretty much been done.  It's a shame you can't even really look past her harshness physically but her personality is so vile that she really has few redeeming qualities from what we see.  Although, who know how much of this is real and how much is her script just like Heidi and Spencer.



Tamra has always said if she didn't stir the pot, then she wouldn't have a job.


----------



## sgj99

wow ... Terry really is a prick.  he still can't accept David's apology.


----------



## vanasty

uugh I cant stand Shannon and her husband. I know the Dubrows are elitist and condescending, but the Beadors have been so annoying this whole season..they clearly have problems in their marriage and Shannon awkwardly springs her problems on the other women, and once you air stuff like that it puts everyone in a weird place where they have to react. Both Shannon and Dave have acted like victims the entire time. 

I actually dont think Heather asking Shnanon to leave her home was that bad, only because I think Heather instinctively knew the conversation they were having wasnt going to actually lead up to a resolution.


----------



## starrynite_87

vanasty said:


> uugh I cant stand Shannon and her husband. I know the Dubrows are elitist and condescending, but the Beadors have been so annoying this whole season..they clearly have problems in their marriage and Shannon awkwardly springs her problems on the other women, and once you air stuff like that it puts everyone in a weird place where they have to react. Both Shannon and Dave have acted like victims the entire time.
> 
> I actually dont think Heather asking Shnanon to leave her home was that bad, only because I think Heather instinctively knew the conversation they were having wasnt going to actually lead up to a resolution.



Thank you!!!! I thought I was crazy and was seeing something that others weren't seeing. To me Shannon comes off as one of those people that always needs to be in the middle of drama because she likes the attention.


----------



## missyb

How inappropriate for David to be asking Vicki what color bra she's wearing etc. David has no respect for his wife. His excuse was that Vicki got dressed at their house-


----------



## horse17

vanasty said:


> uugh I cant stand Shannon and her husband. I know the Dubrows are elitist and condescending, but the Beadors have been so annoying this whole season..they clearly have problems in their marriage and Shannon awkwardly springs her problems on the other women, and once you air stuff like that it puts everyone in a weird place where they have to react. Both Shannon and Dave have acted like victims the entire time.
> 
> I actually dont think Heather asking Shnanon to leave her home was that bad, only because I think Heather instinctively knew the conversation they were having wasnt going to actually lead up to a resolution.


I like Shannon , but I have to agree that making everyone aware of marriage problems does cause a lot of uneasiness amongst friends....and I remember that they were both arguing at their own dinner party, which was very awkward......I just think Heather is annoying this season and Shannon seems nicer....wacky, but nicer...


----------



## emcosmo1639

horse17 said:


> I like Shannon , but I have to agree that making everyone aware of marriage problems does cause a lot of uneasiness amongst friends....and I remember that they were both arguing at their own dinner party, which was very awkward......I just think Heather is annoying this season and Shannon seems nicer....wacky, but nicer...



I think Shannon is just more relatable to people, if that makes sense.  Sure her finances and lifestyle might not be, but she isn't projecting a "perfect life," she's open about her imperfect one.  In contrast, Heather is putting on the image of perfect wife who works, runs the home, parents, throws parties etc.  I'm not saying one is better than the other or making any opinion of either, I just think that many of the viewers probably have their own personal struggles (work, marriage, friendships etc) and seeing someone who you can relate to somehow, might make them more favorable.


----------



## *schmoo*

horse17 said:


> watching the reunion....Vicki and Lizzie look great....Heather looks awful...Tamara looks gross...even Shannon doesnt look so great...I think she cut her hair, and I think it looked better before....
> 
> 
> 
> Jeesh...that sounds so mean!........but I dont like Heather or Tamara, so I dont care that much....




The lighting was harsh or something. I didn't think any of them looked good @ the reunion.


----------



## zaara10

I often forget that Tamra has young children bc of her vile & immature behavior. How embarrassing for them. Maybe they are better off w/ their dad. She looked terrible at the reunion w/ her face all scrunched up & her eyes all squinty. And all her screeching was just crazy.


----------



## needloub

Heather did a lot of "back-peddling" tonight...how convenient


----------



## Miss Curly

I'm sick of the apology game. An apology should be given freely without the expectation of something in return. Just because someone apologizes doesn't mean the other person has to accept or reciprocate said apology. I'm not taking sides, but this drives me up the wall!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Michele26 said:


> And she always has them exposed.



I've see more than enough of Vicki's as well. Both pair are ridiculous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*schmoo* said:


> The lighting was harsh or something. I didn't think any of them looked good @ the reunion.



I agree. It's not the lighting, it's real life. All the fillers, injections and surgeries don't help matters....


----------



## bagsforme

No ones going to mention Vickis boobs in that dress?  :no-good:  Two bowling balls.

Terry said he didn't say anything to Eddie for the comment because he was his friend??  His comment was much worse.  David apologized again and it still wasn't accepted.  Now I think its all  calculated to keep the drama on the show.

Did Lizzie even talk?  She needs to be replaced.

Shannon's face was priceless when they were talking about David and Vicki.  She looked like she didn't know that was all said.  I'm sure she went off on David when they got home.


----------



## Love Of My Life

emcosmo1639 said:


> I think Shannon is just more relatable to people, if that makes sense.  Sure her finances and lifestyle might not be, but she isn't projecting a "perfect life," she's open about her imperfect one.  In contrast, Heather is putting on the image of perfect wife who works, runs the home, parents, throws parties etc.  I'm not saying one is better than the other or making any opinion of either, I just think that many of the viewers probably have their own personal struggles (work, marriage, friendships etc) and seeing someone who you can relate to somehow, might make them more favorable.


 


needloub said:


> Heather did a lot of "back-peddling" tonight...how convenient


 
Heather is a very condescending. She may not see it or recognize it, but she
is & the back peddling just makes her more pathetic with her patronizing
responses.

Dr. Terry was so out of line with his "penis" comment. 

Tamra is not a friend to anyone & respresents the worst in women, IMO
A real biatch...

The whole group leaves a lot to be desired just as people much less
having relationships with. Back stabbing & insincere group of people.

No one has the "perfect life"... & think Shannon recognizes this & deals
with it as best as she can...


----------



## slang

vanasty said:


> uugh I cant stand Shannon and her husband. I know the Dubrows are elitist and condescending, but the Beadors have been so annoying this whole season..they clearly have problems in their marriage and Shannon awkwardly springs her problems on the other women, and once you air stuff like that it puts everyone in a weird place where they have to react. Both Shannon and Dave have acted like victims the entire time.
> 
> I actually dont think Heather asking Shnanon to leave her home was that bad, only because I think Heather instinctively knew the conversation they were having wasnt going to actually lead up to a resolution.




I would have asked Shannon to leave my home too, I didn't see the big deal, they are not friends they are co-workers.
If one of my co-workers who I didn't really get along with showed up at my house wanting info on who gossiped about her marriage I would ask her to leave my house too. The conversation wasn't going anywhere anyways...


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> I would have asked Shannon to leave my home too, I didn't see the big deal, they are not friends they are co-workers.
> If one of my co-workers who I didn't really get along with showed up at my house wanting info on who gossiped about her marriage I would ask her to leave my house too. The conversation wasn't going anywhere anyways...



I don't understand why people are acting like Heather yell at her and told her to get the f#ck out. When Terry explained why he didn't accept the apology it made sense. If someone knew I was upset with them for 2 months and they never attempted to reach out to apology I would question it  if the go ahead and apologize in front of a group of people. I think hearing about the comments David made towards Heather  on top of the things Vicki was telling them about asking about her bra....it made the situation bigger for Terry because David came off a creep/pervert.


----------



## Nishi621

I like when Tamra at one point was screaming like a loon and Shannon said "Oh, and I yell"


----------



## rockhollow

I also will comment about Vicki's girls out on display. It was not a good look. It looked like one of those fake large plastic boob inserts that people wear for Halloween. I've never really thought that Vicki has big tata's, but it sure looked like it in that outfit. If she was 20 years younger, maybe, but Vicki - it was a 'no'.

And also agree with another comment, Shannon didn't look pleased when Vicki was talking about flirting with David. Might have seemed harmless to Vicki, but not Shannon. I'm also sure David heard lots about that when they got home that night.
I don't think it's ever appropriate for a married man to be flirting with anyone - period!

Tamra looked pretty harsh at the reunion. She really is not aging well. The continuing years will not be kind to her.
Team that up with her terrible behavior and she's not coming off well. Not that I want to ever defend her, but I really think that her **** stirring, lying ways are the role she's been hired to play. That's why Andy doesn't give her too hard of a time about it. They (producer's) want this from her and she's happy to comply for the paycheck.
Very much like Heidi and Spence as someone mentioned.
That said, I think she selling her soul for a paycheck.


----------



## guccimamma

im glad that shannon's point of view was backed up by footage. i don't see why anyone would choose to be friends with heather or terry, they are arrogant selfish people.


----------



## swags

I didn't get Terry's reasoning at all. Eddie is his friend so Eddie can mention Heather riding Terry in front of the grandma and kids?  I think they could have accepted Davids apology at the reunion.  They don't have to be besties but they made themselves look like jerks. I also didn't buy Terrys excuse for the construction workers comment.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I didn't get Terry's reasoning at all. Eddie is his friend so Eddie can mention Heather riding Terry in front of the grandma and kids?  I think they could have accepted Davids apology at the reunion.  They don't have to be besties but they made themselves look like jerks. I also didn't buy Terrys excuse for the construction workers comment.



i'm with you.  Terry's reasoning fell very flat, it held no validity to me.  and he continues to act pissed off and won't accept an apology.  so what does he want?  David can't get in a time machine and go back so an apology is all he can offer.  how many times does he have to give one before the arrogant doctor deems it appropriate and accepts it?


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> I didn't get Terry's reasoning at all. Eddie is his friend so Eddie can mention Heather riding Terry in front of the grandma and kids?  I think they could have accepted Davids apology at the reunion.  They don't have to be besties but they made themselves look like jerks. I also didn't buy Terrys excuse for the construction workers comment.



+1. I think I'd be equally if not more angry at my friend for making a crude comment like that. David's basically a stranger so you don't know what to expect from him. I'd expect more from a friend.
And I think Terri is forgetting that along w/ insulting construction workers, he insulted David's intelligence too. They should've replayed a longer clip of Terry's tirade. I like how David is so calm & cool about everything. It seems to pi$$ terry off even more. 
Wondering why Eddie or Christian weren't there.


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> +1. I think I'd be equally if not more angry at my friend for making a crude comment like that. David's basically a stranger so you don't know what to expect from him. I'd expect more from a friend.
> And I think Terri is forgetting that along w/ insulting construction workers, he insulted David's intelligence too. They should've replayed a longer clip of Terry's tirade. I like how David is so calm & cool about everything. It seems to pi$$ terry off even more.
> Wondering why Eddie or Christian weren't there.



Yes, it was really getting to Terry that David was so polite and calm.
Terry looked very unattractive at the reunion. I never found him at looker, but some of the close shots of him at the reunion was scary. It looked like he had a pound of makeup on, and it wasn't good.
It was so childish of them (Terry and Heather) to sit there looking so smug and not accepting the apology - again.


----------



## Love4H

Terry said he lost sleep for 2 months because of David's words.
Meaning Heather was *****ing at him for those 2 months all nights long? Lol


----------



## Love4H

What's the big deal of not accepting an apology? 
David apologized. If Terry doesn't like it so it be, he can be butt hurt for a while, David should move on. 

In my mind what Heather did to Shannon (gossiping about her problems, ignoring the fact that Shannon is in a very hard situation, kicking her out of her house) is muuuuuuuuch worse comparing to Shannon raising her voice and David's joke. 

Heather is my least favorite out of all housewives. She thinks she's so up there and her **** doesn't stink. But she's just a wannabe.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love4H said:


> Terry said he lost sleep for 2 months because of David's words.
> Meaning Heather was *****ing at him for those 2 months all nights long? Lol


 

  I don't buy that for a second. David & Shannon apologized..

   If he was that upset, can you imagine a patient talking to him
   about a procedure she was unhappy with?? He could be losing sleep
   for longer periods of time.. Would'nt want to be under the "knife"
   with him if he is having such emotional issues over a comment like that

  Either accept their apology or move on... 

  Heather & Terry are both condescending & their whole demeanor is very
  reflective of their character


----------



## DC-Cutie

Where was Eddie?


----------



## nastasja

Love4H said:


> Terry said he lost sleep for 2 months because of David's words.
> 
> Meaning Heather was *****ing at him for those 2 months all nights long? Lol




Lol! Most likely!


----------



## starrynite_87

Love4H said:


> What's the big deal of not accepting an apology?
> David apologized. If Terry doesn't like it so it be, he can be butt hurt for a while, David should move on.
> 
> In my mind what Heather did to Shannon (gossiping about her problems, ignoring the fact that Shannon is in a very hard situation, kicking her out of her house) is muuuuuuuuch worse comparing to Shannon raising her voice and David's joke.
> 
> Heather is my least favorite out of all housewives. She thinks she's so up there and her **** doesn't stink. But she's just a wannabe.



I seriously don't get the Heather hate...she's been that way since day one or was everyone too distracted by Gretchen and Alexis??? someone please enlighten me. Everyone keeps saying she acts like she has a perfect life and marriage...a few seasons ago wasn't she having marital problems and people on this board were all like I like her because she's real unlike Jim and Alexis who are phony...seriously am I missing something?


----------



## GaudyGirl

starrynite_87 said:


> I seriously don't get the Heather hate...she's been that way since day one or was everyone too distracted by Gretchen and Alexis??? someone please enlighten me. Everyone keeps saying she acts like she has a perfect life and marriage...a few seasons ago wasn't she having marital problems and people on this board were all like I like her because she's real unlike Jim and Alexis who are phony...seriously am I missing something?



You're not alone. I still hate her less than any of the other OC Housewives.


----------



## guccimamma

Love4H said:


> Terry said he lost sleep for 2 months because of David's words.
> Meaning Heather was *****ing at him for those 2 months all nights long? Lol



jeez, i don't want a surgeon who is kept up at night (for months!)when someone makes a comment to his wife. 

i want my surgeon to sleep like a baby.


----------



## slang

GaudyGirl said:


> You're not alone. I still hate her less than any of the other OC Housewives.



Me too!


----------



## swags

*schmoo* said:


> The lighting was harsh or something. I didn't think any of them looked good @ the reunion.





If Lizzie would tone down the makeup, hair and boobs I think she would look great. I thought Danielle was cute during the season, she didn't look enhanced like the others. 


And if Tamra called me Kentucky Fried Tittles I would respond at least I'm not Fried, Dried and then Fried once more.


----------



## GaudyGirl

swags said:


> If Lizzie would tone down the makeup, hair and boobs I think she would look great. I thought Danielle was cute during the season, she didn't look enhanced like the others. .



Agree. Danielle looked attractive in a normal sort of way. Lizzie's look is so garish. I was baffled when she proudly announced that she didn't need makeup application lessons.  Maybe she doesn't realize that when you are three feet from a person as opposed to up on a stage, makeup translates a little differently.


----------



## zaara10

Love4H said:


> Terry said he lost sleep for 2 months because of David's words.
> 
> Meaning Heather was *****ing at him for those 2 months all nights long? Lol




Lol. Didn't he see David in those 2 months? Why didn't he address it earlier if it made him lose sleep? He should stay off this thread or he'll never sleep again!  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## starrynite_87

zaara10 said:


> Lol. Didn't he see David in those 2 months? Why didn't he address it earlier if it made him lose sleep? He should stay off this thread or he'll never sleep again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I'm guessing he didn't. During the reunion Terry said that David knew for 2 months that he was upset over the comments...that's why it was suspicious for him when he apologized in front of the group at Vicki's party instead of calling/reaching out


----------



## Prettyn

So Lizzie was with Nick Lachey before and after Jessica Simpson, that was interesting.


----------



## nastasja

I think Terry is so angry because it's the first time in 15 years anyone's ever said anything remotely sexual about his (unsexy) wife. He doesn't know how to handle it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Does Shannon's face look puffy to anyone else? I can't tell if it is her hairstyle or if she is actually puffy? Like steroid or alcohol puffy.


----------



## ck2802

buzzytoes said:


> Does Shannon's face look puffy to anyone else? I can't tell if it is her hairstyle or if she is actually puffy? Like steroid or alcohol puffy.



Shannon looks like she's had fillers in her cheeks. The different hairstyle is to try to distract us from that. 
Tamra's face looks very hard, she's got a mean, beady eyed scowl thing going on at times.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> And if Tamra called me Kentucky Fried Tittles I would respond at least I'm not Fried, Dried and then Fried once more.





killerlife said:


> I think Terry is so angry because it's the first time in 15 years anyone's ever said anything remotely sexual about his (unsexy) wife. He doesn't know how to handle it.


----------



## rockhollow

Looks like Terry accepted and will get a good night's sleep, finally.


----------



## Love4H

starrynite_87 said:


> I seriously don't get the Heather hate...she's been that way since day one or was everyone too distracted by Gretchen and Alexis??? someone please enlighten me. Everyone keeps saying she acts like she has a perfect life and marriage...a few seasons ago wasn't she having marital problems and people on this board were all like I like her because she's real unlike Jim and Alexis who are phony...seriously am I missing something?



Oh no, don't get me wrong, I hated her from the beginning 
She always looked like a lizard to me, that skinny body and big black eyes ready to attack. 

And the way she treated Terry for him joking once about a divorce, she made a whole season of her drama. He had to apologize to her like he killed her firstborn or something. 

I can't stand that pretentious biatch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't believe one minute terry and heather lost 2 months of sleep. Nope don't believe it....  Loosing sleep over that issue, serves them right. Because the man apologized, more than once.


----------



## guccimamma

Love4H said:


> Oh no, don't get me wrong, I hated her from the beginning
> She always looked like a lizard to me, that skinny body and big black eyes ready to attack.
> 
> And the way she treated Terry for him joking once about a divorce, she made a whole season of her drama. He had to apologize to her like he killed her firstborn or something.
> 
> I can't *stand that pretentious biatch*.


----------



## Grace123

I wonder if the construction company that's building Terry's new house is excited to hear what he thinks about them. I hope the guys leave a little form of 'surprise' in that house for the Dubrows.


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm guessing he didn't. During the reunion Terry said that David knew for 2 months that he was upset over the comments...that's why it was suspicious for him when he apologized in front of the group at Vicki's party instead of calling/reaching out



No Shannon said David had no idea and it was Vicki who told them about it the day before the party.  David didn't know Terry was mad which doesn't surprise me bc Terry in general just likes to talk ish but not really confront people.


----------



## AEGIS

Prettyn said:


> So Lizzie was with Nick Lachey before and after Jessica Simpson, that was interesting.



She and Jessica kinda resemble each other with the wide mouths & big breasts


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> No Shannon said David had no idea and it was Vicki who told them about it the day before the party.  David didn't know Terry was mad which doesn't surprise me bc Terry in general just likes to talk ish but not really confront people.




Wait on WWHL Heather said Vicki had brought it up at dinner in Bali when she was asked by a viewer why she brought up the comments after Shannon apologized...is it just me or does Lizzie have a joker mouth


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> Wait on WWHL Heather said Vicki had brought it up at dinner in Bali when she was asked by a viewer why she brought up the comments after Shannon apologized...is it just me or does Lizzie have a joker mouth



maybe Heather didn't tell David about it?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Oh no, don't get me wrong, I hated her from the beginning
> She always looked like a lizard to me, that skinny body and big black eyes ready to attack.


 I'm with you!

Her black eyes match her personality - Mega creepy.
No amount of make-up, plastic surgery or designer duds can cover that up.


----------



## coconutsboston

Anyone tuning in for Part 2 of the reunion?


----------



## starrynite_87

coconutsboston said:


> Anyone tuning in for Part 2 of the reunion?




I'm watching...still trying to figure out why its 3parts


----------



## zaara10

coconutsboston said:


> Anyone tuning in for Part 2 of the reunion?



Watching right now. God I hate Tamra. Just go away.


----------



## DivineMissM

Watching.  The idea of Tamra having another baby...*shudder*  Thank God she realized she doesn't have the patience for it.


----------



## coconutsboston

I didn't realize it was 3 parts, ARG! I thought this was the wrap up.  

I've watched the same episode at least 350 times, and I have missed Tamra storming off in Bali every.single.time.  I have a love-hate with her.  It would be weird for her to have a new baby now that she's about to be a grandmother. 

Always gotta have the Tamra-Vicki drama...


----------



## starrynite_87

coconutsboston said:


> I didn't realize it was 3 parts, ARG! I thought this was the wrap up.
> 
> I've watched the same episode at least 350 times, and I have missed Tamra storming off in Bali every.single.time.  I have a love-hate with her.  It would be weird for her to have a new baby now that she's about to be a grandmother.
> 
> Always gotta have the Tamra-Vicki drama...




Vicki told no lies...Tamra is unhappy and she has issues she needs to work out


----------



## coconutsboston

I truly can't stand Lizzie...She is such an attention whore.


----------



## starrynite_87

I lied...I guess it's just 2 parts


----------



## zaara10

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki told no lies...Tamra is unhappy and she has issues she needs to work out



She really called her out on her crap. Tamra is so toxic. She said F U to Vicki & called Lizzie a dumb b!tch. And talked crap about her kids. She's such a mean evil bully. Ugh. Please tell me it's true she's been fired.


----------



## starrynite_87

zaara10 said:


> She really called her out on her crap. Tamra is so toxic. She said F U to Vicki & called Lizzie a dumb b!tch. And talked crap about her kids. She's such a mean evil bully. Ugh. Please tell me it's true she's been fired.




Why is she saying that Lizzie was lying when they had footage to back up everything she had said about Shannon and Brooks. I had to agree with the viewer who asked the other ladies if Heather needed to dumb herself down when she was around them for them not to have an issue with her


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I tivo'd it but deleted it midway, so boring


----------



## AEGIS

I just liked when Shannon just shut Heather when she said "You can't sit here and tell me you remember things about me but I don't remember what they were."


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I only watched half the season but I actually like Shannon. She seems sweet.

Heather is just so strange to me. I started off liking her and the more airtime she has, the worse she becomes. Same could be said for Vicki, Tamra and Jeanna.


----------



## AECornell

I'm not crazy right? There isn't any footage of the F, Marry, Kill game is there? I've seen every episode like 3 times (thanks repeats), yet for some reason I have only seen the beginning of the valentines dinner party. I want to know what was actually said.

Also, seriously, Tamra is so awful. She's such trash to me. I love that Lizzie calls her out, but does it in an intelligent way and not just screaming at her. I think Tamra gets so mad and hates Lizzie because she knows that she can't compete with Lizzie's intellect and street smarts combo. She's a good balance between Heather the smarty pants and the least trashy part of Tamra.

And one more thing. It has bothered me this whole season that Danielle is in every episode and has gone on all the trips, yet she wasn't listed as a cast member and wasn't at the reunion. I get it, they probably hired her and then she didn't necessarily work out, but they should have just put her on the billing and sucked it up for the season. It just doesn't make any sense to include her, but not include her. KWIM?


----------



## lulilu

Why is it that when Heather and Terry apologize, it must be accepted and the subject never raised again, yet they absolutely refuse to accept apoligies and critique the ones they get?  So infuriating.  

Heather and Terry looked so bad in their explanations of their unforgivable conduct this season.  Especially Terry and the construction worker insult.  They believe they are above it all and can do as they wish, unrestrained by anyone and anything.


----------



## zaara10

I think Tamra hates Lizzie & can't get over that game bc it's true that Eddie  wants to F Lizzie  He's flirted w/ her before & that pisses Tamra off. 
I just loved watching Shannon watch Tamra going crazy. She just sat back & looked appalled. I would never associate myself w/ that level of nastiness.


----------



## guccimamma

tamra is a sinking ship, everyone is going to bail on her.


----------



## Michele26

I won't believe Tamara got fired until the new season begins without her.


----------



## rockhollow

Michele26 said:


> I won't believe Tamara got fired until the new season begins without her.



I agree, I think we'll see Tamra back next season. She knows what the show wants and gives it to them.
Didn't someone say that the producers planned the whole 'not calling Lizzie about her birthday'. They knew she wasn't going attend and wanted her to wait until late that evening to call to cause drama. Of course that was never brought up by Tamra or Andy at the reunion.
It's reality - ha no!
Tamra knows what she has to do.


----------



## xikry5talix

I actually liked Vicki this season..seems like she is maturing and doesn't want drama (aka Tamra) in her life anymore. 

It seemed like Tamra was threatening Vicki like...oh we'll always be good friends because we know stuff about each other that no one else knows. Okayyy?? That makes a good friend?


----------



## guccimamma

Michele26 said:


> I won't believe Tamara got fired until the new season begins without her.



she's going to ride this horse until it drops dead on her. 

she'll scratch and yell and run around...just to stay relevant.


----------



## AECornell

I wonder what her made up storyline will be next year. My guess is marriage trouble. She'll try and make what happened to Shannon be her thing next season: marriage issues, talk of separating, then miraculously get back on track by the last episode. Although what happened to Shannon was real.



guccimamma said:


> she's going to ride this horse until it drops dead on her.
> 
> 
> 
> she'll scratch and yell and run around...just to stay relevant.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> Why is it that when Heather and Terry apologize, it must be accepted and the subject never raised again, yet they absolutely refuse to accept apoligies and critique the ones they get?  So infuriating.
> 
> Heather and Terry looked so bad in their explanations of their unforgivable conduct this season.  Especially Terry and the construction worker insult.  They believe they are above it all and can do as they wish, unrestrained by anyone and anything.



i have to agree.  while i liked Heather last season her treatment of Shannon this season and she and Terry's inability to accept the Beadors apology really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## BarbadosBride

zaara10 said:


> I think Tamra hates Lizzie & can't get over that game bc it's true that Eddie  wants to F Lizzie  He's flirted w/ her before & that pisses Tamra off. /QUOTE
> 
> Exactly.  but actually I don't like Lizzy either and I do believe she said it.
> 
> Tamra is coming off as a very bitter woman and perhaps the honeymoon period with Eddie has well and truly worn off.


----------



## sgj99

BarbadosBride said:


> zaara10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tamra is coming off as a very bitter woman and perhaps the honeymoon period with Eddie has well and truly worn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  agree, she's a bitter angry woman whose life is a train-wreck of her own making.  Lizzie did call her out on her bitterness at the reunion and i think the rest of the women see it too.
Click to expand...


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> BarbadosBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> i  agree, she's a bitter angry woman whose life is a train-wreck of her own making.  Lizzie did call her out on her bitterness at the reunion and i think the rest of the women see it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  She married a younger man and then started a business in which he is surrounded by younger fit women every day.  I don't really think he ever loved her, he always acts in a contrived way when he is acting "lovingly" toward her.  I think we see the real person when he leaves her to go biking all day.
Click to expand...


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I agree, I think we'll see Tamra back next season. She knows what the show wants and gives it to them.
> Didn't someone say that the producers planned the whole 'not calling Lizzie about her birthday'. They knew she wasn't going attend and wanted her to wait until late that evening to call to cause drama. Of course that was never brought up by Tamra or Andy at the reunion.
> It's reality - ha no!
> Tamra knows what she has to do.



I read that Tamra disclosed that about the producers and they were furious with her.


----------



## Lurvebags

When Eddie was first introduced as her boyfriend on the show, I thought he was just in it for his 15 mins of fame. 

I never really thought he was interested in her. But then season after season he was there and then he proposed! 

He can't be that desperate for fame that he'd take it that far, right? Surely not ... 

Anyway, it will be bad if this marriage doesn't work out AGAIN for Tamra. She will be even more bitter!


----------



## pursegrl12

Lurvebags said:


> When Eddie was first introduced as her boyfriend on the show, I thought he was just in it for his 15 mins of fame.
> 
> I never really thought he was interested in her. But then season after season he was there and then he proposed!
> 
> He can't be that desperate for fame that he'd take it that far, right? Surely not ...
> 
> Anyway, it will be bad if this marriage doesn't work out AGAIN for Tamra. She will be even more bitter!




I mean what is this? Her 3rd marriage? It's not going to last. She has the maturity of a 15 year old.


----------



## anabanana745

pursegrl12 said:


> I mean what is this? Her 3rd marriage? It's not going to last. She has the maturity of a 15 year old.




She's also not very loyal. If you cant stand by a friend for 1 season how will you stand by one man for eternity?


----------



## RueMonge

anabanana745 said:


> She's also not very loyal. If you cant stand by a friend for 1 season how will you stand by one man for eternity?



Dead


----------



## guccimamma

BarbadosBride said:


> Exactly.  but actually I don't like Lizzy either and I do believe she said it.



i think she (lizzie) said it too. i don't care for lizzie, who cares about her stupid birthday party.

tamra should have shrugged it off, and said "classy" rather than thrown a fit about it. it just brings more attention to the subject, and shows her glaring insecurity.

but we're talking about tamra, and she's batsh*t crazy.


----------



## AEGIS

I love how Heather was like "oh all these girls do is talk about each other blah blah blah.  I am so above that."

5 minutes later

"Tamra I heard Shannon tell Vicki this."


----------



## swags

Was Tamra's black and white bag a Michael Kors? I think she had another MK bag earlier in the season. She used to carry a lot of LV.


----------



## horse17

^...uggg..cant stand anything about Tamara...nothing to do with  MK, or LV, ......its just her....shes getting worse with age......


----------



## starrynite_87

horse17 said:


> ^...uggg..cant stand anything about Tamara...nothing to do with  MK, or LV, ......its just her....shes getting worse with age......




The girl is working for her check


----------



## sgj99

i'm curious about how successful her (Tamara and Eddie's) fitness studio is doing.  anyone know?


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i'm curious about how successful her (Tamara and Eddie's) fitness studio is doing.  anyone know?


Even though I dislike Tamara, I give her credit for going out and starting up a business......it will be interesting to see how it goes...


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> Even though I dislike Tamara, I give her credit for going out and starting up a business......it will be interesting to see how it goes...





If her son Ryan was really the manager, I don't know.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> If her son Ryan was really the manager, I don't know.



true, but I thought he and his wife/fiance were moving away?....maybe I have it wrong...


----------



## horse17

^..oohh,  I could see a real mess if Ryan wants his new wifey to work there....


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> If her son Ryan was really the manager, I don't know.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> i'm curious about how successful her (Tamara and Eddie's) fitness studio is doing.  anyone know?



Didn't she say they're having a tough time breaking even or something? Do they even have certified trainers there? She's doing the laundry & folding of the gym towels at home!


----------



## xikry5talix

The reviews on yelp about Tamra's fitness studio are mixed. People say that Eddie is great which I'm not surprised about because he looks to be in good shape. The reviews are mehhh about Tamra. She probably hinders more business than anything. 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/cut-fitness-rancho-santa-margarita

I live in OC and when I hear people talk about fitness programs, I never hear anyone mention or recommend CUT fitness. There are tons of fitness places around here so they have some stiff competition.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> true, but I thought he and his wife/fiance were moving away?....maybe I have it wrong...


 


horse17 said:


> ^..oohh,  I could see a real mess if Ryan wants his new wifey to work there....


 
didn't they move North somewhere of the OC?

and the girlfriend/baby-momma/wife to be has her own business, which actually sounded like she was doing well so I can't see her leaving her own thriving business for her mother-in-law's that is not as successful, nor hers.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> didn't they move North somewhere of the OC?
> 
> and the girlfriend/baby-momma/wife to be has her own business, which actually sounded like she was doing well so I can't see her leaving her own thriving business for her mother-in-law's that is not as successful, nor hers.


oh, that's right...I forgot about that..isn't it a tattoo business or something?


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> oh, that's right...I forgot about that..isn't it a tattoo business or something?



Gun shop I think?


----------



## Nishi621

slang said:


> Gun shop I think?



Yes, she owns a gun shop.

Also, I know Ryan worked for them at the gym, but, I wasn't under the impression that he was the manager. Could be wrong.

Anyway, Ryan moved far away with his soon to be wife. So, no bringing her into the business, especially since he moved near her because she already has a successful business


----------



## swags

I thought she said Ryan was the manager (before he fell in love on Instagram and moved)  It may have been a "for tv" job. I remember Simon got him a job once too at his old company but it seemed to only last one episode.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> oh, that's right...I forgot about that..isn't it a tattoo business or something?





slang said:


> Gun shop I think?



yes, she sold tactical supply (gun business) and sold not only privately but to law enforcement too so she had to be doing well to garner those contracts.


----------



## horse17

so it looks like Tamara and Eddie in business...I wonder if they own it equally?


What did he do before the gym?


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> yes, she sold tactical supply (gun business) and sold not only privately but to law enforcement too so she had to be doing well to garner those contracts.



was that her shop or her dad's?


----------



## zaara10

Ryan's gf looked like she wanted nothing to do w/ Tamra so I think she'll stay the hell away from cut fitness. Tamra laid her crazy on pretty think when she met her!


----------



## Pinkcooper

Ugh, I can't stand Tamara, she has crazy eyes and will say/do anything to be relevant. Eddie seems like a great guy but he doesn't seem that interested in her. He probably knows she's crazy and will focus on other things such as work or his hobbies to stay away and I don't blame him. If they do end up getting a divorce she needs to reevaluate her life style and realize that after 3 failed marriages, it's YOU! 

Sorry for my rant. She's so immature


----------



## sgj99

guccimamma said:


> was that her shop or her dad's?



i got the impression it was family but both her parents are deceased so she may have taken over the business from her father.


----------



## CCfor C

leeann said:


> How was David's comment to Heather any worse than Eddie yelling show us how you ride terry?




EXACTLY! No one called him out on it...Cannot stand Heather this season. She is soo sanctimonious..she and Terry looked like total idiots. I'm glad Shannon and David kept calm and quiet...

(Just finished this season...)


----------



## Swanky

"Favorite"?? lol!




*She's back! RHOC favourite Jeana Keough set to return for new season of reality show*
*
*
Bravo have yet to confirm the season 10 cast.
But fans will be pleased to hear that former show favourite Jeana Keough is coming back for more onscreen antics in the upcoming new series of Real Housewives Of Orange County.
The 59-year-old got fans in a frenzy when she took to Twitter to say: 'Thinking about doing a little work on the OC housewives this season, what do you think?' 






 
Back for more: Jeana Keough is set to return to Real Housewives Of Orange County in the new season 

And her followers appear to approve as hundreds favourited the news and dozens replied to show their support and excitement.
While Bravo have yet to confirm the cast lineup or premiere date, it appears that filming has already begun.
RHOC regular Vicki Gunvalson took to Twitter on Wednesday to update her followers: 'Had my first night of filming last night. Love my girls helped pick out what I should wear. Love the black open back dress @mkcollabshopvicki' 







Confirming it: Jeana, 59, took to Twitter to tell her fans what she had planned







Still close: The mother-of-three was seen catching up with fellow housewife and cast mate Vicki Gunvalson in October

While mother-of-three Jeana followed up her announcement with and a similar tweet: 'Little dinner party at Vicky's last night, very fun and great to see Brooks looking so healthy!' 
In October, the pals reunited for a catch-up dinner, with Vicki sharing an Instagram of the duo and the caption: 'Such a great night with #jeanakeough walking the lake and dinner. Miss our old times together.' 





 

Long run: Jeana was a regular in the first five seasons and also popped up in six and seven. She is pictured with (L-R)  Vicki Gunvalson, Tamra Judge and Lauri Waring

Jeana was a regular housewife for the first five seasons and also popped up in seasons six and seven.
In a climactic finale of season six, Jeana got into a bust-up with Tamra Judge who hurled wine at the brunette.
Meanwhile, Skinnygirl founder Bethenny Frankel is also set to return to The Real Housewives of New York City for its seventh season.







Early days: The cast of 2006; (L-R) Vicki, Jeana, Johanna De La Rosa, Lauri Waring and Kim Bryant



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2922599/RHOC-favourite-Jeana-Keough-set-return-new-season-reality-show.html#ixzz3PenzGZ3o


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "Favorite"?? lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She's back! RHOC favourite Jeana Keough set to return for new season of reality show*
> *
> *
> Bravo have yet to confirm the season 10 cast.
> But fans will be pleased to hear that former show favourite Jeana Keough is coming back for more onscreen antics in the upcoming new series of Real Housewives Of Orange County.
> The 59-year-old got fans in a frenzy when she took to Twitter to say: 'Thinking about doing a little work on the OC housewives this season, what do you think?'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/23/24F5FD0E00000578-0-image-a-28_1421977569324.jpg
> Back for more: Jeana Keough is set to return to Real Housewives Of Orange County in the new season
> 
> And her followers appear to approve as hundreds favourited the news and dozens replied to show their support and excitement.
> While Bravo have yet to confirm the cast lineup or premiere date, it appears that filming has already begun.
> RHOC regular Vicki Gunvalson took to Twitter on Wednesday to update her followers: 'Had my first night of filming last night. Love my girls helped pick out what I should wear. Love the black open back dress @mkcollabshopvicki'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/23/24F59E5500000578-2922599-image-m-25_1421972912328.jpg
> 
> Confirming it: Jeana, 59, took to Twitter to tell her fans what she had planned
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/23/24F5B56F00000578-2922599-image-m-19_1421971216538.jpg
> 
> Still close: The mother-of-three was seen catching up with fellow housewife and cast mate Vicki Gunvalson in October
> 
> While mother-of-three Jeana followed up her announcement with and a similar tweet: 'Little dinner party at Vicky's last night, very fun and great to see Brooks looking so healthy!'
> In October, the pals reunited for a catch-up dinner, with Vicki sharing an Instagram of the duo and the caption: 'Such a great night with #jeanakeough walking the lake and dinner. Miss our old times together.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/23/24F59DFB00000578-2922599-image-a-23_1421972486749.jpg
> 
> Long run: Jeana was a regular in the first five seasons and also popped up in six and seven. She is pictured with (L-R)  Vicki Gunvalson, Tamra Judge and Lauri Waring
> 
> Jeana was a regular housewife for the first five seasons and also popped up in seasons six and seven.
> In a climactic finale of season six, Jeana got into a bust-up with Tamra Judge who hurled wine at the brunette.
> Meanwhile, Skinnygirl founder Bethenny Frankel is also set to return to The Real Housewives of New York City for its seventh season.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/23/24F59BAB00000578-2922599-image-m-20_1421971254006.jpg
> 
> 
> Early days: The cast of 2006; (L-R) Vicki, Jeana, Johanna De La Rosa, Lauri Waring and Kim Bryant
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2922599/RHOC-favourite-Jeana-Keough-set-return-new-season-reality-show.html#ixzz3PenzGZ3o



Whoa.  Vicki.  :|


----------



## Tivo

DivineMissM said:


> Whoa.  Vicki.  :|


Vicki is a siiight!!! Just terrible! And I wish they'd bring Lori back. She is always good for messy behavior!


----------



## zaara10

I was hoping for a whole new fresh cast. I can't stand any of them.


----------



## Chanel522

They need a whole new cast. Jeana is looking rough and I doubt will bring much entertainment or anything else to the show.


----------



## citrus

Never minded her but she didn't bring much.

This franchise is going to be lagging way behind BH which has improved with new additions, why not some new people on here too?  There must be plenty of entertaining women in OC.


----------



## Bentley1

Omg Vicki is looking awfully Jocelyn Wildstein in that Instagram photo with Jeana. Why would someone butcher themselves like that. 

And OC must be desperate to go digging in the past for past housewives every season. Do better, bravo. They're Ex housewives for a reason.


----------



## horse17

oh Vicki!...what did you do?..I hope that's just a bad pic...where's Heather?.....her and Vicki are the only two that provide some eye candy...


----------



## Tivo

I selfishly hope Shannon returns, she knows how to get Tamra and Heather together. But perhaps she's more sane than I thought if she decided to bow out.


----------



## slang

Tivo said:


> I selfishly hope Shannon returns, she knows how to get Tamra and Heather together. But perhaps she's more sane than I thought if she decided to bow out.



She's back. She tweeted & posted pics about filming the new season...


----------



## slang

I want Heather back so I can see her new house...it should be finished by now I hope..


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> I selfishly hope Shannon returns, she knows how to get Tamra and Heather together. But perhaps she's more sane than I thought if she decided to bow out.


 oh, I forgot about Shannon!...I like her...


----------



## zaara10

horse17 said:


> oh, I forgot about Shannon!...I like her...




Oh right, I forgot about her too! I liked her. I hope the show doesn't mess up her marriage. Although I think she said it has helped them reevaluate their relationship & work on issues.


----------



## Swanky

*Real Housewives Of Orange County announce two more cast members for their 10th season... and they both have something in common*


There is no shortage of strategy involved on The Real Housewives Of Orange County. 
And the newest recruits of Bravo's hit show are shaping up to fit right in. 
Us Weekly has confirmed with a source Meghan King Edmonds and Katie Chadwick - women who are both married to star MLB players - are the newest housewives to join the cast of the tenth season. 








Home run! Meghan King Edmonds has been cast in the upcoming tenth season of The Real Housewives Of Orange County; the new recruit is married to Fox broadcaster and former MLB star Jim Edmonds (pictured)









The game of love: Katie Chadwick Hamilton enjoyed a romantic ocean side meal with her husband, Los Angeles Angels Of Anaheim outfielder Josh Hamilton

Meghan, whose husband is retired MLB player and current Fox broadcaster Jim Edmonds, has already begun filming scenes at the posh community, according to E!
However, sources for the site said Meghan's casting is yet to be made official as production is still in its early days. 

Meghan will be joined by fellow baseball wife Katie, who is married to MLB All-Star player Josh Hamilton.






 
Simply chic: The newest recruit wore her blonde locks down as she enjoyed a food tasting

The MVP has been recognised as an All-Star player five times and is currently an outfielder for the Los Angeles Angels Of Anaheim.
And like Meghan, Katie has already jumped right into filming.
A fan tweeted a photo of the new housewife filming a scene beside returning cast member Heather Dubrow in a restaurant, captioning the photo: 'Taping of RHOC.'






 
The plot thickens! A fan snapped a photo of Katie filming in Newport alongside returning cast member Heather Dubrow

The new recruits will share the spotlight with returning housewives Shannon Beador, Heather, Tamra Judge, and Vicki Gunvalson, who has been with the long-running series since its inception in 2006.
However, former series regular Jeana Keough will not be coming back as a housewife - the star will now make appearances as a 'friend', according to Us Weekly.
The next season will hit Bravo - who did not confirm the casting with Us - this year, and returning members have already provided their thoughts on the upcoming season.   








Back for more! Returning housewives Shannon Beador, Heather, Vicki Gunvalson, Tamra Judge, and Lizzie Rovsek posed for a promotional photo 

'We have three newbies and they dont know what the f*** theyre doing,' Tamra told Us in November.
The publication notes the fate of the 'third' housewife is currently unknown.   
Vicki also offered her own words of wisdom to housewife hopefuls to the weekly. 
'This a tough, tough business. People want to shoot you when youre down, and they want to shoot you when youre up. So it is not for the weak-hearted, weak-minded, you definitely have to have some tenacity, some spunk, you have to have a purpose, why people would want to watch you.  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2930844/Real-Housewives-Orange-County-announce-two-cast-members-10th-season-common.html#ixzz3QDoGZ400


----------



## sgj99

hope they can do what Lisa R and Eileen have done over at BH:  add some fun, some personalities to the mix without making it crazy.  but that will be hard to do because Vicki is always like a viper with anyone new on the cast, expecting them to automatically respect and defer to her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ugh I wish they would of gotten rid of Tamara


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want Vickie and Tamara to go.... Matter of fact just let the OC go all together.


----------



## TC1

Josh Hamiltion's wife looks so OLD and over botoxed. Yuck.


----------



## Bentley1

TC1 said:


> Josh Hamiltion's wife looks so OLD and over botoxed. Yuck.




She looks a bit long in the tooth compared to him. 
I wonder if she's older than him. 

Surprised they brought Lizzy back. Sounds like a big cast this season, Potentially 8 housewives and jeana as a friend? Geez


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Josh Hamiltion's wife looks so OLD and over botoxed. Yuck.



So does all the other housewives. She'll fit right in


----------



## TC1

Bentley1 said:


> She looks a bit long in the tooth compared to him.
> I wonder if she's older than him.
> 
> Surprised they brought Lizzy back. Sounds like a big cast this season, Potentially 8 housewives and jeana as a friend? Geez


 
Surprised about Lizzy too!.


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> Surprised about Lizzy too!.



I think Lizzy survived to see another season by going after Tamra last season.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> I think Lizzy survived to see another season by going after Tamra last season.



that's what i think too.  she had no qualms about saying what she thought about Tamra or Vicki, which i loved!  everything else i found about her boring but that alone makes me want them to keep her on - Vicki and Tamra are way too full of self-importance and it's nice to see someone knock them down from time to time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I need to watch. It's been so long since I've seen this series!!


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> I want Vickie and Tamara to go.... Matter of fact just let the OC go all together.



At the end of last season it was reported that Tamara wasn't coming back. I knew that was too good to be true.


----------



## zaara10

dc-cutie said:


> i want vickie and tamara to go.... Matter of fact just let the oc go all together.




+1!!!!


----------



## sgj99

this is about Peggy, she was only on for one season.  i have no idea how much truth there is to it but i was surprised to find out she is supposedly divorced from her husband now.


http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/02/rhoc-peggy-tanous-home-foreclosure/


----------



## tomz_grl

sgj99 said:


> this is about Peggy, she was only on for one season.  i have no idea how much truth there is to it but i was surprised to find out she is supposedly divorced from her husband now.
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/02/rhoc-peggy-tanous-home-foreclosure/


 
I bet Jesus Jugs loves hearing about his!


----------



## Bentley1

Michele26 said:


> At the end of last season it was reported that Tamara wasn't coming back. I knew that was too good to be true.




Tamra isn't going anywhere. She and Vicki have their clutches dug deep into this show and will stay on for as long as Bravo keeps them. Sick
Of both of them and they get harder
To look at with each passing season due to all the cheap plastic surgery.


----------



## Tivo

Tamra and Vicki's appearances have deteriorated drastically over the course of the series. Looking at older episodes I'm floored by how pretty Tam was when she debuted compared to currently.


----------



## nastasja

Tivo said:


> Looking at older episodes I'm floored by how pretty Tam was when she debuted compared to currently.




She used to be cute. Now she looks hard. I noticed this especially after the episode where she went to the hormone doctor with Ryan. It's not just Botox and fillers making her look different.


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> this is about Peggy, she was only on for one season.  i have no idea how much truth there is to it but i was surprised to find out she is supposedly divorced from her husband now.
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/02/rhoc-peggy-tanous-home-foreclosure/



how do you miss 75 payments? that is 6 years. foreclosures move quicker than that, maybe 2 or 3 years max.

i could drive around in a bentley if i didn't pay my mortgage for 6 years, jeez.


----------



## Tivo

guccimamma said:


> how do you miss 75 payments? that is 6 years. foreclosures move quicker than that, maybe 2 or 3 years max.
> 
> i could drive around in a bentley if i didn't pay my mortgage for 6 years, jeez.


What I don't understand is how these people can fake it so well? How can you go on national TV and pretend you are fabulously wealthy and oh so above everyone around you with a straight face? I don't get it!


----------



## TC1

Remember Lynne?, on the RHOC spending money...they were bankrupt!!, then we see her on TMZ saying she only had about $20 to her name?. WTF?


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> Remember Lynne?, on the RHOC spending money...they were bankrupt!!, then we see her on TMZ saying she only had about $20 to her name?. WTF?




Speaking of Lynne was this ever posted? Her daughter did porn to pay for plastic surgery.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/05/rhoc-lynne-curtain-daughter-porn-movies-alexa/


----------



## ck2802

Vicki's mother has passed away.  Tamra posted on Instagram.  Sorry, I can't link.  Very sad.


----------



## Nishi621

From Radar Online. Vicki was very close to her mother:

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/02/vicki-gunvalson-mother-passes-away/


----------



## slang

I remember Vicki's Mum being on the show, she was funny. 

They seemed very close, very sad...


----------



## buzzytoes

Just saw the preview for the new season. Apparently they must have been filming when Vickie got the phone call about her mom.


----------



## Chanel522

Are all the ladies from last season back on?


----------



## tomz_grl

Chanel522 said:


> Are all the ladies from last season back on?


 
They got rid of the brunette pageant queen...can't remember her name... and added some blonde lady.


----------



## tomz_grl

buzzytoes said:


> Just saw the preview for the new season. Apparently they must have been filming when Vickie got the phone call about her mom.


 
I was wondering why she was on the floor crying. What happened to her mom?


----------



## slang

tomz_grl said:


> I was wondering why she was on the floor crying. What happened to her mom?



That was the call that she passed away


----------



## pursegrl12

slang said:


> That was the call that she passed away



awwww  that's really sad......


----------



## GoGlam

tomz_grl said:


> They got rid of the brunette pageant queen...can't remember her name... and added some blonde lady.




Lizzie is in the previews but she's not in the opening credits, so she'll still appear but probably won't be focused on too much.


----------



## slang

Any news on Jeena? I thought she was supposed to be back but I didn't see her in the previews


----------



## slang

I just figured out where I know the new girl Meghan from - this will be the 3rd reality show I've seen her on.
She was on this show I liked called Resale royalty about a second hand designer shop in St Louis. It was a cute show about a Mum who ran the shop with her 2 daughters and Meghan worked there.
She was also on Say yes to the dress last year buying her wedding dress to the baseball husband. I remember thinking he looked a lot older than her


----------



## horse17

anybody watching?......I wish Shannon and her husband coud work things out......what about  Heathers house?.....


----------



## MKB0925

I am! I hope they can too! Not sure I would want it all on TV. Omg Heather's house...14 bathrooms!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I hope Shannon can work it out as well. Heathers house already looks insane!! Just saw the scene with Shannon and her husband at the retreat [emoji53]


----------



## horse17

wow, didnt know he cheated..bummer.....at least he's at the retreat....good for Shannon for trying to keep it together...


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

horse17 said:


> wow, didnt know he cheated..bummer.....at least he's at the retreat....good for Shannon for trying to keep it together...




I agree. I hope they can work it out but my heart was breaking for Shannon


----------



## horse17

I felt for her too....she seems like a good person, but waaayyy too uptight....


----------



## swags

Felt bad for Shannon. I hope they can work it out. Will be difficult to forgive and forget. 
Tamra and her boob jobs. I thought her figure looked good at the beginning before going in. 
The new girl is pretty but I think she will be a pain. Her husband already seems to be losing interest.


----------



## barbie444

I think Shannon's husband checked out a LOOOOOONG time ago. He seems uniterested


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> I just figured out where I know the new girl Meghan from - this will be the 3rd reality show I've seen her on.
> 
> She was on this show I liked called Resale royalty about a second hand designer shop in St Louis. It was a cute show about a Mum who ran the shop with her 2 daughters and Meghan worked there.
> 
> She was also on Say yes to the dress last year buying her wedding dress to the baseball husband. I remember thinking he looked a lot older than her




Wait.. She said she was making $300k deals for a pathology software. But you're right.. I remember her from resale royalty. What in the... Is she lying??


----------



## GoGlam

I agree about Heather's house.. the place looks massive and really difficult to carry. You have to be ridiculously wealthy to afford the taxes and upkeep alone. I think they will try to sell this one too.


----------



## gmel

How can Heather be even more unlikeable...

Love Shannon


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Felt bad for Shannon. I hope they can work it out. Will be difficult to forgive and forget.
> Tamra and her boob jobs. I thought her figure looked good at the beginning before going in.
> *The new girl is pretty but I think she will be a pain. Her husband already seems to be losing interest.*



he seems totally disengaged from her, not interested in her thoughts at all.  and she can blame it on "editing" but he's a little condescending too.



horse17 said:


> I felt for her too....she seems like a good person, but waaayyy too uptight....



i felt sorry for Shannon last year but you could see her pushing David away with her nagging, nit-picking everything he did, and her insecure/insane need for him.  so this season she's going to save her marriage and make it stronger by revealing all on a reality show???  i'm not excusing his cheating - that's never acceptable - but she is so tightly wrapped up that it would difficult for anyone to be married to her and not only meet her emotional needs but her external needs as well.  nothing he did was ever done correctly, even the number of lemons placed in a bowl on the table.


----------



## lulilu

I turned it off when they started showing Heather bragging about her house.  I am uninterested in her hair washing station and her $5000 sink.  Does she have any idea how obnoxious she sounds?  That make me want to barf.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I turned it off when they started showing Heather bragging about her house.  I am uninterested in her hair washing station and her $5000 sink.  Does she have any idea how obnoxious she sounds?  That make me want to barf.


 
Agree,  I am not a fan of Heather or her husband. They should have dumped them and Tamra and her gang too.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I turned it off when they started showing Heather bragging about her house.  I am uninterested in her hair washing station and her $5000 sink.  Does she have any idea how obnoxious she sounds?  That make me want to barf.



all i could think of was:  Heather is so into her new very expensive house yet Colette, who looked to be around 4-5, was walking around with a pacifier in her mouth.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just started watching & OMG Vicki and her constant screaming drive me effin bonkers


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> he seems totally disengaged from her, not interested in her thoughts at all.  and she can blame it on "editing" but he's a little condescending too.
> 
> 
> 
> i felt sorry for Shannon last year but you could see her pushing David away with her nagging, nit-picking everything he did, and her insecure/insane need for him.  so this season she's going to save her marriage and make it stronger by revealing all on a reality show???  i'm not excusing his cheating - that's never acceptable - but she is so tightly wrapped up that it would difficult for anyone to be married to her and not only meet her emotional needs but her external needs as well.  nothing he did was ever done correctly, even the number of lemons placed in a bowl on the table.


totally agree with you re: Shannon...even though David was at the retreat, he looked like he was just going thru the motions.....

I dont know how Meghan can show her relationship with her husband on TV...I think they are newly married (?)....it was uncomfortable to watch....


----------



## MKB0925

horse17 said:


> totally agree with you re: Shannon...even though David was at the retreat, he looked like he was just going thru the motions.....
> 
> I dont know how Meghan can show her relationship with her husband on TV...I think they are newly married (?)....it was uncomfortable to watch....



Meghan ' s husband was rude to her and condescending.  Completely cutting her off when she spoke..

Heather's tone of voice drives me crazy!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> totally agree with you re: Shannon...*even though David was at the retreat, he looked like he was just going thru the motions*.....
> 
> I dont know how Meghan can show her relationship with her husband on TV...I think they are newly married (?)....it was uncomfortable to watch....



or mortified that to keep his marriage and family together he had to do the retreat with OC cameras filming because this is Shannon's storyline!


----------



## Swanky

The new girl appears to be a complete dunce, her demeanor and speech pattern is probably making him insane!
Felt bad for Shannon and if that's her storyline her DH has himself to thank.
Heather and Terry are obnoxious.
Vicki was ok, overbearing but not obnox, _yet_.
Tamra needs to look deep inside if she wants friends.


----------



## pink1

Heather and Terry&#8230;.is it supposed to be endearing that Terry never changed a diaper?!  I do like him on Botched but hate him on OC.  We get it&#8230;you are rich.


----------



## horse17

I dont care how "rich " anyone is, or how they spend their money.......in fact, good for them.....but, 14 bathrooms?....even if I had enough to build that type of home, I wouldn't....


also, Heathers opening line..her life is "close to perfect".......sorry, but not IMO...


----------



## GaudyGirl

Who says "boobies"? I mean, besides
 four year olds.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Heather and Terry are just obnoxious. Don't they realize how tacky all that bragging is?

The new girl: Ugh. Can't stand her. It's obvious she's trying too hard for the cameras.  "We're redefining the word 'family' with love". What the hell is that supposed to mean?  

Tamra: gross

Vicki: so far not terrible, but it's early. lol

Shannon: I'm amazed that she's willing to sacrifice her marriage and her privacy for a storyline.


----------



## sgj99

ShoreGrl said:


> Heather and Terry are just obnoxious. Don't they realize how tacky all that bragging is?
> 
> The new girl: Ugh. Can't stand her. It's obvious she's trying too hard for the cameras.  "We're redefining the word 'family' with love". What the hell is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Tamra: gross
> 
> Vicki: so far not terrible, but it's early. lol
> 
> *Shannon: I'm amazed that she's willing to sacrifice her marriage and her privacy for a storyline.*



i know!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

As obnoxious as Heather sounds, I think she's hilarious....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Meghan needs to stop playing up to the camera, so fake!


----------



## pinky7129

14 bathrooms?!
What, are we gonna have a housewives sleepover soon?


----------



## Swanky

Well, each bedroom gets a bathroom - how many bedrooms is it?
Also big sq footage needs a few extra powder rooms so you aren't walking from one side of the home to the other.


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Anyone else see Lynn Curtin come back for the baby shower? ... Raquel her oldest has a little boy... And I just read her youngest Alexis is in the "Adult Industry"... ?!? - who saw that coming? I miss Laurie and the old way of filming... I feel like every take is in a restaurant now... With arguing or talking about who's arguing. I also feel every other season is about Tamera's body and what she's working on. Vicki will never get old because she is an Original Housewife... However found it more interesting and realistic (I say that with an eye roll) when the show was more about watching the housewives raising their families. I liked seeing the kids get prepared for dances, sneaking behind the parents back and then seeing some actually surprisingly act responsible... All while the Housewives were trying to put on the "I've got it all together" face.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The new girl appears to be a complete dunce, her demeanor and speech pattern is probably making him insane!
> Felt bad for Shannon and if that's her storyline her DH has himself to thank.
> Heather and Terry are obnoxious.
> Vicki was ok, overbearing but not obnox, _yet_.
> Tamra needs to look deep inside if she wants friends.



My theory is that some of these husbands get their wives on these shows just before they are about to leave them - keeps the wife busy while the husband is off having an affair (Kelsey Grammar anyone?)  David had an affair and I can't stop thinking that Jim Edmonds guy is following suit.  He seems so disinterested and rude to his young wife.  You can almost start the countdown now to that marriages end - I hope I'm wrong but wow that was very uncomfortable to watch - lets hope its just editing for the sake of drama.
I can't believe they put all their personal marriage counseling on camera.  I really think its the last nail in Shannons coffin and David is playing along so he can say, "see what I've had to put up with?"  Yuck.
We get it Heather, you guys are filthy rich.  And stop playing like you are so taken aback by all the bathrooms your house has.  If it sounds that ridiculous to you, don't build such a big house.  I used to like her but all this flaunting of their enormo McMansion is gauche.
I blank out when Vicky is on screen.  I can't stand her.
And Tamra, your days are numbered too.  You are a mean and bitter person and your change of heart just looks so fake to me.  You are reaching for straws so you won't get fired from the show.  If your best friend doesn't even want to film with you, you must be a real PITA.  I wonder how long Eddie is going to stick around too.  Your marriage would probably do better if you did leave the show because I don't think your husband is into it at all.  All his eye rolling attests to that.

And Lynn's daughter Raquel had a kid?  Oh what a surprise.  Not.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

EnglishBulldogB said:


> Anyone else see Lynn Curtin come back for the baby shower?  ...*I just read her youngest Alexis is in the "Adult Industry".*..


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

bagnshoofetish said:


>




Interesting point about the husbands encouraging their wives to do the show as a distraction...

Totally agree with you on the Edmonds [emoji53]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

EnglishBulldogB said:


> Interesting point about the husbands encouraging their wives to do the show as a distraction...



think about it.Mario cheated on Ramona, Don cheated on Vicky (although she claims she was unfaithful as well)


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

bagnshoofetish said:


> think about it.Mario cheated on Ramona, Don cheated on Vicky (although she claims she was unfaithful as well)




Wow, so true! [emoji15]


----------



## swags

That's great that Lynne's daughter had a baby.


----------



## guccimamma

who gives a damn about heather and her porte cochere

french for "expensive carport"


----------



## Swanky

We have one and we're not famous or what she'd consider rich, lol!  I do like having the porte cochere though.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We have one and we're not famous or what she'd consider rich, lol!  I do like having the porte cochere though.



you never mentioned it....that's the difference!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

and "car port" just doesn't sound as elegant.


----------



## guccimamma

bagnshoofetish said:


> and "car port" just doesn't sound as elegant.



i guess i'm just jealous, would look pretty silly in my tract home driveway


----------



## Swanky

lol!  No, it typically isn't part of conversation!

A car port is different IMO.  I think of a car port as something not attached to the home, or maybe a light/removable structure added on.  A porte cochere is more of a part of the structure of the home - finished out like the rest of the house, you actually walk over ours to get to one of my boy's room.
They're not unique to mansions or affluent homes for sure!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Some of our friends have these attached to their homes.  They call them car ports just the same.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe geographic differences in terms.


----------



## Swanky

Looked it up to see what was up. . .

*carport*

   [kahr-pawrt, -pohrt]     

noun    1.  a roofed, wall-less shed, usually projecting from the side of a building, used as a shelter for an automobile.







*porte-cochere*

   [pawrt-koh-shair, -kuh-, pohrt-]     

      noun    1.  a covered carriage entrance leading into a courtyard. 

  2.  a porch at the door of a building for sheltering persons entering and leaving carriages



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Yeah I understand that.  Our friends do not just have an aluminum awning.  The friends of which I speak are quite wealthy and well known and they have never used that term.  They don't like to seem pretentious I guess.

I think Dorinda from RHONY said it best, "money screams, wealth whispers".  I find that to be very true with our friends.


----------



## swags

I would defintely call it a porte cochere and I would use it in conversation when I could. Heather does come off obnoxious to me when describing her house. 

Reminds me of our friends who lived in a nice duplex. The realtor called it a duet.


----------



## pink1

Love this!  "money screams, wealth whispers".  

I'm from the South and went to a private college.  All my friends were super old money, mega wealthy.  But you would not have one clue.  They keep it to themselves.  

I can spy new money a mile away.  You know like that one friend on Facebook that has to post pics of his boat, his pool, his new car.


----------



## guccimamma

i actually know what one is...i may have even seen one or two in person.... but heather just won't stop talking about it on camera, which makes me want to call it a car port.


----------



## sandc

pursegrl12 said:


> As obnoxious as Heather sounds, I think she's hilarious....




Me too! I thought I was the only one. I actually laugh when she is going on about her 14 bathrooms, etc. I don't know why, but it amuses me.


----------



## guccimamma

i can't imagine going through that marriage retreat weekend on camera, it was horrible to watch. does that really help?


----------



## kcf68

Yes most of the uber wealty people, I know are super quiet about it!   In fact some are quite cheap!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

kcf68 said:


> Yes most of the uber wealty people, I know are super quiet about it!   In fact some are quite cheap!



 Frugal is the word they like to use! 

They have beautiful homes though not palaces like what Heather is building.  But because of that they are able to have more than one.  They do enjoy wining and dining friends but so do I.  I guess it comes down to what one chooses to spend their money on.  Its never a good idea to let anyone know just how much money one has for obvious reasons&#8230;I don't think I could ever be around someone like Heather for that reason - I don't need to know how much your bathroom sink cost.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine going through that marriage retreat weekend on camera, it was horrible to watch. does that really help?



That whole thing made me question Shannon's sanity.


----------



## Swanky

Oh see, Porte cochere isn't remotely pretentious to me, lol!!! It's an literal architectural term, I just think a carport and a Porte cochere aren't the same things... no pretentiousness involved


----------



## Swanky

Oh, I will say that Heather was being pretentious about hers, her $7k sink, # of baths, etc....
I'm talking about our neighbors, friends, etc...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh see, Porte cochere isn't remotely pretentious to me, lol!!! It's an literal architectural term, I just think a carport and a Porte cochere aren't the same things... no pretentiousness involved



Yeah I know.  Its just the way it sounds.  I used the word "pied-a-terre" the other day and got this :weird: from people you would think know better (and one of them does have some dough!).  I think you just need to know your audience and sometimes laymen terms are better used when addressing the masses.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh see, Porte cochere isn't remotely pretentious to me, lol!!! It's an literal architectural term, I just think a carport and a Porte cochere aren't the same things... no pretentiousness involved



i guess i spent way too many years in french classes growing up, i detest using terms en francais. should have taken spanish.

it's not pretentious, unless you keep mentioning it (like heather).....darn she has this monster of a house with a view, the lot (alone) was beyond what i could ever afford for a home.  

maybe she grew up wanting one...the other girls made fun of her because she didn't have one.


----------



## Swanky

Who knows. . . self esteem issues I'd assume.

We only call ours a porte cochere because the builder and the architects do, everyone around here does!  They aren't special here, if I had to guess I'd guess 3/4 of my street has one, lol!


----------



## kcf68

bagnshoofetish said:


> Frugal is the word they like to use!
> 
> They have beautiful homes though not palaces like what Heather is building.  But because of that they are able to have more than one.  They do enjoy wining and dining friends but so do I.  I guess it comes down to what one chooses to spend their money on.  Its never a good idea to let anyone know just how much money one has for obvious reasons&#8230;I don't think I could ever be around someone like Heather for that reason - I don't need to know how much your bathroom sink cost.


Well maybe they plan to sell it so she is listing the specifics!  (Okay I am reaching,  huh)


----------



## barbie444

If  I was building a house as fabulous as Heather's I'd be bragging about it too. I would be talking about the sink, the toilet, the dumb waiter, the maids room. I do find her pretentious sometimes but her bragging about her house doesnt bother me.


----------



## SouthTampa

kcf68 said:


> Well maybe they plan to sell it so she is listing the specifics!  (Okay I am reaching,  huh)


I do not think you are reaching at all.   I find Heather quite intelligent and clearly can "hustle".  I remember her not wanting the last home in a magazine unless it was the cover.  Then they suddenly had a buyer.   Would not be surprised that this home would also be available for the correct sum.


----------



## GoGlam

Heather has NOTHING else to talk about. How many of us complain in other threads that some of the "housewives" don't belong on the show (*cough* Brandi Glanville) and that we want to see beautiful homes and lifestyles.  Heather gives us that, which makes me appreciate her.  

...on another note, I just don't like her because I don't like her personality at all and the way she does this thing where she closes her eyes slowly, as almost to prove how leisurely she can make some biting or snarky remark that proves how much better she is than whoever she's talking to. Other than her personality... She's great! Lol


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> Heather has NOTHING else to talk about. How many of us complain in other threads that some of the "housewives" don't belong on the show (*cough* Brandi Glanville) and that we want to see beautiful homes and lifestyles.  Heather gives us that, which makes me appreciate her.
> 
> ...on another note, I just don't like her because I don't like her personality at all and the way she does this thing where she closes her eyes slowly, as almost to prove how leisurely she can make some biting or snarky remark that proves how much better she is than whoever she's talking to. Other than her personality... She's great! Lol




+1. Can't stand her as a person, but I'll take her as a housewife!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah I know.  Its just the way it sounds.  I used the word "pied-a-terre" the other day and got this :weird: from people you would think know better (and one of them does have some dough!).  I think you just need to know your audience and sometimes laymen terms are better used when addressing the masses.


 
Lol! That reminds me of the time I used the term "ojet d'art" in a conversation. I pretty much got the same look!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GoGlam said:


> Heather has NOTHING else to talk about. How many of us complain in other threads that some of the "housewives" don't belong on the show (*cough* Brandi Glanville) and that we want to see beautiful homes and lifestyles.  Heather gives us that, which makes me appreciate her.
> 
> ...on another note, I just don't like her because I don't like her personality at all and the way she does this thing where she closes her eyes slowly, as almost to prove how leisurely she can make some biting or snarky remark that proves how much better she is than whoever she's talking to. Other than her personality... She's great! Lol


 
I totally agree! Heather is a bit annoying and very pretentious but she has the lifestyle I want to see (unlike Brandi). I can tolerate her bragging!


----------



## GoGlam

GirlieShoppe said:


> I totally agree! Heather is a bit annoying and very pretentious but she has the lifestyle I want to see (unlike Brandi). I can tolerate her bragging!







zaara10 said:


> +1. Can't stand her as a person, but I'll take her as a housewife!




I'm with you ladies!


----------



## horse17

sandc said:


> Me too! I thought I was the only one. I actually laugh when she is going on about her 14 bathrooms, etc. I don't know why, but it amuses me.




Im one who thinks she sounds obnoxious too, but I do like how she obviously doesn't care what other people think....


----------



## Bentley1

I think heather cares very much what everyone else thinks, hence all the bragging that she fills her time with to mask her raging insecurities. She wants everyone to cower and bow down to her to feed her needy little ego all bc of a stupid house. If she didn't care, she wouldn't need to brag ALL.THE.TIME.


----------



## needloub

Bentley1 said:


> *I think heather cares very much what everyone else thinks, hence all the bragging that she fills her time with to mask her raging insecurities*. She wants everyone to cower and bow down to her to feed her needy little ego all bc of a stupid house. If she didn't care, she wouldn't need to brag ALL.THE.TIME.


----------



## candy2100

The "porte cochere" segment was obnoxious not because she was using a term some people might not know, it was obnoxious because she was so smug and repeating it over and over like she thought it made her sound sophisticated.  She seems very taken with herself.


----------



## candy2100

bagnshoofetish said:


> That whole thing made me question Shannon's sanity.




I didn't enjoy watching Shannon's retreat stuff either.  I actually started fast forwarding through it.


----------



## Swanky

candy2100 said:


> the "porte cochere" segment was obnoxious not because she was using a term some people might not know, it was obnoxious because she was so smug and repeating it over and over like she thought it made her sound sophisticated.  She seems very taken with herself.



ita!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does Heather own a Birkin? I think I remember her with a Jige in one episode but I don't recall her ever carrying a Birkin. On a recent episode of "Botched" Terry was oohing & aahing over a prospective patient's Birkin and said he wanted to surprise Heather with one but couldn't because the waitlist is so long. I found that interesting because it's quite easy to get a new Birkin from a reseller if you're willing to pay a premium. Heather seems to have quite a few Hermes accessories... I'd be surprised if she hasn't been offered one in the boutique.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> Heather has NOTHING else to talk about. How many of us complain in other threads that some of the "housewives" don't belong on the show (*cough* Brandi Glanville) and that we want to see beautiful homes and lifestyles.  Heather gives us that, which makes me appreciate her.
> 
> ...on another note, I just don't like her because I don't like her personality at all and the way she does this thing where she closes her eyes slowly, as almost to prove how leisurely she can make some biting or snarky remark that proves how much better she is than whoever she's talking to. Other than her personality... She's great! Lol





zaara10 said:


> +1. Can't stand her as a person, but I'll take her as a housewife!





GirlieShoppe said:


> I totally agree! Heather is a bit annoying and very pretentious but she has the lifestyle I want to see (unlike Brandi). I can tolerate her bragging!



i agree , she's very pretentious but she has the lifestyle and the goodies i want to see.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Another question about the Dubrows... have they always had a driver?


----------



## pursegrl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh see, Porte cochere isn't remotely pretentious to me, lol!!! It's an literal architectural term, I just think a carport and a Porte cochere aren't the same things... no pretentiousness involved



and for the record, she was pronouncing it wrong....it's 'port cochere' not 'porta cochere'


----------



## DC-Cutie

lordy all this fancy talk...  LOL


----------



## Grace123

I have to say, I was surprised to hear that David had an affair. I didn't think he had the gumption to bother with one, but then I guess he IS a successful businessman. I know Shannon's a bit of a freak, but I don't know if I'd go to the lengths she is in order to keep him. 

The rest of the gang is pretty much the same to me. The new girl? Well time will tell.


----------



## lulilu

I wonder if the house Heather grew up in in NY (was it Long Island?) had a car port?


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> and for the record, she was pronouncing it wrong....it's 'port cochere' not 'porta cochere'



i know, i wasn't going to say that. 

i already look like the jealous lady who parks her van in a garage.


----------



## guccimamma

if i was to build a custom home, i would have a freestanding garage for sporting equipment, golf, surfboards, mountain bikes, snowboards, lax equipment, and a power shower to clean the surfboards/sandy stuff.  is there a french name for fancy shed?   ooh, maybe an adjacent gym for the teenage boys? definitely not connected to the home.

 that would be my luxury. i'd probably never shut up about it.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

kcf68 said:


> well maybe they plan to sell it so she is listing the specifics!  (okay i am reaching,  huh)




lol


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GirlieShoppe said:


> Lol! That reminds me of the time I used the term "ojet d'art" in a conversation. I pretty much got the same look!




Haha!  Add Trompe L' Oeil to the list too!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> i wonder if the house heather grew up in in ny (was it long island?) had a car port?




roflmao


----------



## Swanky

guccimamma said:


> if i was to build a custom home, i would have a freestanding garage for sporting equipment, golf, surfboards, mountain bikes, snowboards, lax equipment, and a power shower to clean the surfboards/sandy stuff.  is there a french name for fancy shed?   ooh, maybe an adjacent gym for the teenage boys? definitely not connected to the home.
> 
> that would be my luxury. i'd probably never shut up about it.




That would be awesome, except the lots are too small for that where I live 
I'd call it a detached garage or a shed though!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That would be awesome, except the lots are too small for that where I live
> I'd call it a detached garage or a shed though!




hangar de fantaisie


----------



## Prettyn

Bentley1 said:


> I think heather cares very much what everyone else thinks, hence all the bragging that she fills her time with to mask her raging insecurities. She wants everyone to cower and bow down to her to feed her needy little ego all bc of a stupid house. If she didn't care, she wouldn't need to brag ALL.THE.TIME.


Well stated, wondering why she is so insecure. From the outside she has it all, what's brewing in the inside?


----------



## Swanky

bagnshoofetish said:


> hangar de fantaisie


----------



## Goldfox

Sounds like Heather is getting a hospital for her hubby, not a home! I like too watch people waste their resources oops!

My heart breaks for Shannon, I wish her the best.

I nearly switched off Vicki and Brooks. It was painful to watch. Simply cannot deal with their drama. It's not entertaining.


----------



## floridamama

Ok so I live in a very upscale neighborhood....I cannot remember ever seeing one! Is this car port a northern thing that she is taking to the west coast?    

I live in South Florida and we mostly have 3 or 4 garages....I've tried googling but the images look basic?


----------



## floridamama

I meant 3 or 4 car garages


----------



## Swanky

I see them a lot, I live in TX


----------



## legaldiva

I love Bravo. The editing of her gushing about her marriage spliced with the outdoor conversation with her husband was off the chain

I'm here for the shade. That was pure shade


----------



## Bentley1

floridamama said:


> Ok so I live in a very upscale neighborhood....I cannot remember ever seeing one! Is this car port a northern thing that she is taking to the west coast?
> 
> I live in South Florida and we mostly have 3 or 4 garages....I've tried googling but the images look basic?




I live in an upscale neighborhood in SoCal as well and I have personally never seen one in or around my area. I haven't seen them in other upscale areas in SoCal either, I don't think it's a "thing" in Cali. I'm sure they exist, but I don't believe they're common here.


----------



## Jeneen

legaldiva said:


> I love Bravo. The editing of her gushing about her marriage spliced with the outdoor conversation with her husband was off the chain
> 
> I'm here for the shade. That was pure shade




Haha totally. Wife #3: "He respects me and values my opinion." Cut to Baseball Husband: "shut it, I was talking."

I'm not surprised Shannon's husband had an affair... I could tell last season because she was saying they were having problems but no problems of substance was revealed or filmed (other than bickering). I'm wondering when it happened though... I'm unclear of that. 

I feel like heather showed off her wealth in her first season, but didn't brag as much as she does now. It's grating. 

Did we lose any housewives from last season?


----------



## legaldiva

The tall brunette Isabelle isn't back, right? I feel like OC has a small cast


----------



## Jeneen

legaldiva said:


> The tall brunette Isabelle isn't back, right? I feel like OC has a small cast




Oh yeah, the brunette model?


----------



## susieserb

barbie444 said:


> If  I was building a house as fabulous as Heather's I'd be bragging about it too. I would be talking about the sink, the toilet, the dumb waiter, the maids room. I do find her pretentious sometimes but her bragging about her house doesnt bother me.


Oddly enough me either and I detest the woman (mostly for the way she attacks the other characters on the show; she's a real creep in that department).  BUT I do not begrudge them their wealth and I'm fascinated with their new home.

It is an exciting time in their lives and talking about it is only natural.


----------



## susieserb

I like the new gal; she's great to look at and yes at 30 she's trying too hard on the show but so what.  Who's gonna be a pro on a HW's stint at 30?

Her husband is typical older guy, self absorbed, gotta lotta things to do and get done etc, tired and don't have time for silliness.  For THAT reason 18 (?) year age difference is not good for a young woman KWIM.

Oh Meghan use to be on that fashion show from STL Resale Royalty, that Rachael Zoe produced? Meghan was a temporary weekend worker (anybody remember)??  She was always trying to get off during the weekends too.


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> I like the new gal; she's great to look at and yes at 30 she's trying too hard on the show but so what.  Who's gonna be a pro on a HW's stint at 30?
> 
> Her husband is typical older guy, self absorbed, gotta lotta things to do and get done etc, tired and don't have time for silliness.  For THAT reason 18 (?) year age difference is not good for a young woman KWIM.
> 
> Oh Meghan use to be on that fashion show from STL Resale Royalty, that Rachael Zoe produced? Meghan was a temporary weekend worker (anybody remember)??  She was always trying to get off during the weekends too.




Yessss that's where I know her from. I forgot about that show.


----------



## Liberty817

Jeneen said:


> Haha totally. Wife #3: "He respects me and values my opinion." Cut to Baseball Husband: "shut it, I was talking."
> 
> I'm not surprised Shannon's husband had an affair... I could tell last season because she was saying they were having problems but no problems of substance was revealed or filmed (other than bickering). I'm wondering when it happened though... I'm unclear of that.
> 
> I feel like heather showed off her wealth in her first season, but didn't brag as much as she does now. It's grating.
> 
> Did we lose any housewives from last season?




I love in SoCal too and I see them in the houses that are like 10k square feet or more, which are really mansions. My friend had one and I was like very fancy. I agree though that you don't see them everywhere in SoCal except for those kind of places. Probably because we don't have harsh seasons.


----------



## Liberty817

Bentley1 said:


> I live in an upscale neighborhood in SoCal as well and I have personally never seen one in or around my area. I haven't seen them in other upscale areas in SoCal either, I don't think it's a "thing" in Cali. I'm sure they exist, but I don't believe they're common here.




Sorry I meant to quote this statement.


----------



## GaudyGirl

susieserb said:


> Oh Meghan use to be on that fashion show from STL Resale Royalty, that Rachael Zoe produced? Meghan was a temporary weekend worker (anybody remember)??  She was always trying to get off during the weekends too.




That's what Slang was saying a few posts back - said she was on Resale Royalty and also on Say Yes to the Dress.  She's a reality junkie.


----------



## junqueprincess

candy2100 said:


> I didn't enjoy watching Shannon's retreat stuff either.  I actually started fast forwarding through it.




Me too! Fast forwarded, way to raw for my taste and first episode. Come on if divorce is not an option, suffer in silence. When was this affair?


----------



## junqueprincess

pursegrl12 said:


> and for the record, she was pronouncing it wrong....it's 'port cochere' not 'porta cochere'




That is how I learned to pronounce it too! Lol


----------



## susieserb

GaudyGirl said:


> That's what Slang was saying a few posts back - said she was on Resale Royalty and also on Say Yes to the Dress.  She's a reality junkie.


Well you sort of have to be to be on a HW show,  This stint isn't for the faint of heart, like Shannon.  Who BTW reminds me of myself 25 years ago when I had a DH leave me.  A tragedy like this can dissolve your heart mind and soul.  She so fragile right now it will make her DH DISLIKE HER EVEN MORE, ie the enormous desperation.  

When I see this weakness I get hugely disgusted with Bravo for capitalizing on it for ratings.  Another Kim Richards on our hands...but w/o alcohol issues.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> Well you sort of have to be to be on a HW show,  This stint isn't for the faint of heart, like Shannon.  Who BTW reminds me of myself 25 years ago when I had a DH leave me.  A tragedy like this can dissolve your heart mind and soul.  She so fragile right now it will make her DH DISLIKE HER EVEN MORE, ie the enormous desperation.
> 
> When I see this weakness I get hugely disgusted with Bravo for capitalizing on it for ratings.  Another Kim Richards on our hands...but w/o alcohol issues.



I get even more disgusted at a person not removing themselves from reality shows when their marriages/personal lives become a wreck!   Not only do you have yourself to worry about but what about the kids?

Bravo is only doing what Shannon is allowing them to do.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I get even more disgusted at a person not removing themselves from reality shows when their marriages/personal lives become a wreck!   Not only do you have yourself to worry about but what about the kids?
> 
> Bravo is only doing what Shannon is allowing them to do.


Truth, but Shannon is not making rational decisions and Bravo doesn't care.  She's not all there; I understand that from being in her shoes.  Just like Kim Richards, too fragile for sound judgement calls and the wolves circle in for the kill.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bentley1 said:


> I live in an upscale neighborhood in SoCal as well and I have personally never seen one in or around my area. I haven't seen them in other upscale areas in SoCal either, I don't think it's a "thing" in Cali. I'm sure they exist, but I don't believe they're common here.




They are common in neighborhoods like Bev Hills, San Marino, Palo Alto, parts of San Diego, etc. in a lot of older luxury homes.  Its very old school European mostly for looks now since it doesn't rain a lot in SoCal.

ETA Palo Alto is NoCal and gets more rain though.  Its still more for looks.


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> Truth, but Shannon is not making rational decisions and Bravo doesn't care.  She's not all there; I understand that from being in her shoes.  Just like Kim Richards, too fragile for sound judgement calls and the wolves circle in for the kill.



I do believe most if not all at Bravo are grateful when their housewife stars get arrested, file for divorce, go to prison...etc i
The cameras were there for Apollo (atlanta husband) coming undone before he reported to prison. I will be surprised if they have a new season of New Jersey before Teresa is released from prison. With the divorce rate so high for these ladies, I don't hold a lot of hope for Shannon. I guess if they do a lot of work on the marriage off camera, its possible.


----------



## guccimamma

susieserb said:


> When I see this weakness I get hugely disgusted with Bravo for capitalizing on it for ratings.  Another Kim Richards on our hands...*but w/o alcohol issues*.



maybe its editing, but she seemed very fond of vodka last season.


----------



## guccimamma

bagnshoofetish said:


> They are common in neighborhoods like Bev Hills, San Marino, Palo Alto, parts of San Diego, etc. in a lot of older homes.  Its very old school European mostly for looks now since it doesn't rain a lot in SoCal.



when she was going on about it in the past season, i honestly thought she was referring to a gate house (like she'd have a security guard entrance or something).

when i realized she was talking about the covered porch, car-park...couldn't figure out why she was so excited about it.  to each his own.  

here's something i don't understand....

in the past season, her husband was trying to convince her to sell, and said he could work less....basically sounded like they were downsizing. how in the heck is this making their life simpler? will they net tens of millions reselling it?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> when she was going on about it in the past season, i honestly thought she was referring to a gate house (like she'd have a security guard entrance or something).
> 
> 
> 
> when i realized she was talking about the covered porch, car-park...couldn't figure out why she was so excited about it.  to each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> here's something i don't understand....
> 
> 
> 
> in the past season, her husband was trying to convince her to sell, and said he could work less....basically sounded like they were downsizing. how in the heck is this making their life simpler? will they net tens of millions reselling it?




I think he was talking about "Botched".  He probably only works now on those patients so he is not working/filming everyday and they are probably paying him more for that show then he would ever make without it?

(He probably couldn't say anything about the show on camera at the time since he was still in negotiations and still thinking about it)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

My prediction:  Heather and Terry will once again "downsize" after their shows fizzle out.  Right now they are doing what so many people do when they fall into large sums of cash - they are offered ridiculous amounts of credit contingent upon future earnings.  What happens though is they extend themselves far too much and end up on a mountain of debt (ie; Michael Jackson) they can never pay off because the interest rates kill them.   The more they make, the more they spend believing the big money will always be coming in but it eventually begins to taper off or stop rolling in completely because every dollar is going towards paying off debt.   Smart people invest their money and put some away and don't go ape **** crazy spending on huge mansions.  Look at Warren Buffet - one of the richest men who stay rich because he lives in the same modest home for decades and drives a 20 year old car! (although I'm sure he's on to the next now which he will probably drive for another 20 years.). Point is some people turn into the Beverly Hillbillies when they fall into a bunch of money and go kookoo spending it.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I get even more disgusted at a person not removing themselves from reality shows when their marriages/personal lives become a wreck!   Not only do you have yourself to worry about but what about the kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo is only doing what Shannon is allowing them to do.




Thank you! Yes! 
Why is this woman CHOOSING to even be on a reality show. Bravo is not responsible, she is. She isn't hard up for the money, so who knows why she is choosing to exploit herself, her marriage, her husband, her family and her kids. It's pitiful.


----------



## susieserb

bagnshoofetish said:


> My prediction:  Heather and Terry will once again "downsize" after their shows fizzle out.  Right now they are doing what so many people do when they fall into large sums of cash - they are offered ridiculous amounts of credit contingent upon future earnings.  What happens though is they extend themselves far too much and end up on a mountain of debt (ie; Michael Jackson) they can never pay off because the interest rates kill them.   The more they make, the more they spend believing the big money will always be coming in but it eventually begins to taper off or stop rolling in completely because every dollar is going towards paying off debt.   Smart people invest their money and put some away and don't go ape **** crazy spending on huge mansions.  Look at Warren Buffet - one of the richest men who stay rich because he lives in the same modest home for decades and drives a 20 year old car! (although I'm sure he's on to the next now which he will probably drive for another 20 years.). Point is some people turn into the Beverly Hillbillies when they fall into a bunch of money and go kookoo spending it.


Excellent post!!!


----------



## susieserb

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you! Yes!
> Why is this woman CHOOSING to even be on a reality show. Bravo is not responsible, she is. She isn't hard up for the money, so who knows why she is choosing to exploit herself, her marriage, her husband, her family and her kids. It's pitiful.


Because you're dealing with somebody who is _really broken_ and can NOT make rational decisions.  Again the the wolves are circling, their blood money is right there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Vickie is gonna keep throwing Brooks into the mix, huh?


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> So Vickie is gonna keep throwing Brooks into the mix, huh?




You can't eat this, you can't eat that... Soooo annoying!!


----------



## Baileylouise

I didn't know Brooks had cancer ,although why anyone would think he would lie about his situation is beyond me .


----------



## coconutsboston

Anyone else notice that Tamra went in for surgery makeup free and during the surgery she had on a full face and falsies?  I'm both baffled and appreciative of the vanity...


----------



## Jeneen

coconutsboston said:


> Anyone else notice that Tamra went in for surgery makeup free and during the surgery she had on a full face and falsies?  I'm both baffled and appreciative of the vanity...




I noticed the post-op, but not the pre-op... I wonder who did her makeup and when?


----------



## barbie444

I agree with you. I love Shannon but  She should have left the show. It's cringeworthy for her to put all of Davids dirty laundry out. It's embarrassing for her, david and especially her kids. He looks so uninterested that therapy retreat was terrible why be so public about. 


DC-Cutie said:


> I get even more disgusted at a person not removing themselves from reality shows when their marriages/personal lives become a wreck!   Not only do you have yourself to worry about but what about the kids?
> 
> Bravo is only doing what Shannon is allowing them to do.


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you! Yes!
> Why is this woman CHOOSING to even be on a reality show. Bravo is not responsible, she is. She isn't hard up for the money, so who knows why she is choosing to exploit herself, her marriage, her husband, her family and her kids. It's pitiful.


I think the motivation is for the reasons we can't see. The perks and vanity of having fame and attention.


----------



## JessLovesTim

I liked Vickie's Chanel coat. I'm not surprised that David cheated on Shannon- they seem so disconnected- still love her. Lynne's family is still a hot mess. With her kind of parenting I'm not really surprised how her girls turned out. I felt like for the first episode it was kinda boring- we will see if it gets more interesting.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Even though I found the episode a little boring- the best moment was when Shannon was confused about how the Chanel coat was supposed to be distressed


----------



## Michele26

I think that whole scene with Tamra going in for new breasts was staged. I think she already had the operation and then they filmed the scene. 

Vicki telling Brook's what to eat is enough to keep him sick.


----------



## horse17

my guess is Heather will flip the new house if she can make a profit....isnt that what they did with the last one?.


----------



## sgj99

JessLovesTim said:


> I liked Vickie's Chanel coat. I'm not surprised that David cheated on Shannon- they seem so disconnected- still love her.* Lynne's family is still a hot mess. With her kind of parenting I'm not really surprised how her girls turned out.* I felt like for the first episode it was kinda boring- we will see if it gets more interesting.



that whole approach to parenting that Lynne took, the "i want to be the cool mom/their friend" worked real well for her, didn't it ... i don't think either girl graduated from High School and both girls have pictures all over the internet of them  undressed and in compromising places.


----------



## JessLovesTim

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ghter-Alexa-did-porn-pay-plastic-surgery.html
Not sure how to copy text from the article


----------



## susieserb

Michele26 said:


> I think that whole scene with Tamra going in for new breasts was staged. I think she already had the operation and then they filmed the scene.
> 
> Vicki telling Brook's what to eat is enough to keep him sick.


Can't wait for the scene where Meghan tells Vicki that she's an angry old women (pan to Vicki predictably screeching).  BUT IT's TRUE>

Also Vicki living with Brooks so totally annoys because of Vicki's "so called" Christian principles. She was all over her kids to NOT go there and yet she hypocritically does the opposite.

Listen you don't have to agree with the principles, that's not my point (or want to argue about it) .  But if you espouse to those beliefs then follow suit.  This woman just annoys me.


----------



## sgj99

JessLovesTim said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ghter-Alexa-did-porn-pay-plastic-surgery.html
> Not sure how to copy text from the article



well, doesn't all that just have to make the Cool Mom proud


----------



## Michele26

I couldn't stop staring at her sun damaged leathery skin.


----------



## TC1

Her arm looks like it's plastic wrap


----------



## coconutsboston

Michele26 said:


> I couldn't stop staring at her sun damaged leathery skin.


Oh that is vile!  What is wrong with her hand?  It doesn't look like it belongs to the arm!


----------



## michie

She's still making those ugly cuffs with the glued on details?


----------



## Michele26

According to Shannon, David was crying, but I didn't see tears. 

ETA - I hope this whole season isn't about Shannon's hanging on a thread marriage.


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## horse17

why would Lizzie tell Shannon she doesnt look happy?.....WTH?.....


----------



## barbie444

The real question is why the HELL is Lizzie back??? David looks so over it. Sometimes divorce is the better option.


horse17 said:


> why would Lizzie tell Shannon she doesnt look happy?.....WTH?.....


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> According to Shannon, David was crying, but I didn't see tears.
> 
> ETA - I hope this whole season isn't about Shannon's hanging on a thread marriage.


I know...its very uncomfortable to watch...

I wonder if she watches the show, and then realizes how uptight she is...


----------



## horse17

barbie444 said:


> The real question is why the HELL is Lizzie back??? David looks so over it. Sometimes divorce is the better option.


He really does look removed...

the girls were adorable...I felt so bad for the older one...


----------



## GaudyGirl

New girl is giving me Ally Sheedy in her talking heads.


----------



## swags

Yay another round of Vicki and Tamra working their way back to their friendship until their next fight. 
Shannon looks so unhappy, I don't see the marriage working out. I don't understand putting the children on camera regarding the affair.


----------



## barbie444

Shannon is  hanging on for dear life, he clearly doesn't want to be there. Divorced parents can still be great and present parents. I also don't agree with airing all this dirty laundry for the world to see.


horse17 said:


> I know...its very uncomfortable to watch...
> 
> I wonder if she watches the show, and then realizes how uptight she is...


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> He really does look removed...
> 
> the girls were adorable...I felt so bad for the older one...



He looks numb. 

 Why can't they see the harm they're doing to their children by airing all their problems on a reality show.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Yay another round of Vicki and Tamra working their way back to their friendship until their next fight.
> Shannon looks so unhappy, I don't see the marriage working out. I don't understand putting the children on camera regarding the affair.





barbie444 said:


> Shannon is  hanging on for dear life, he clearly doesn't want to be there. Divorced parents can still be great and present parents. I also don't agree with airing all this dirty laundry for the world to see.





Michele26 said:


> He looks numb.
> 
> Why can't they see the harm they're doing to their children by airing all their problems on a reality show.



yes, yes, and yes!  why are they doing this to their children?  Shannon is so tightly strung that she'd be very hard to live with.  i feel sorry for David, yes, cheating was wrong but i can see what pushed him away from her.  and to put this all on television with that stupid gravestone and then David apologizing to the kids ... WTH!!!  and i agree *Barbie*, sometimes divorce _is_ better than staying together.  my parents split up when i was in 5th Grade.  i think are family became stronger and in a weird way closer since everyone was much happier after the divorce.


----------



## imgg

The new girls husband seems very arrogant and I get the cheater vibe from him.


----------



## kcf68

^Yes and he seems annoyed with her all the time! Well wife #4 mightbe on the horizon!


----------



## tomz_grl

I don't understand this season already and it just started.


Shannon and David have NO business being on this show and the fact they showed him apologizing (which was a joke and you could tell the girls were about to laugh except for the older daughter who was CRYING!!!) was down right wrong!


Tamra and Eddie...who cares


Vicki and Brooks... again who cares


Heather and what's his name...boring but I'm interested in seeing what their house looks like


New girl and her 2nd hubby... annoying.


They need to just do away with this whole show.


----------



## Jeneen

imgg said:


> The new girls husband seems very arrogant and I get the cheater vibe from him.




I get like the Kelsey/Camille vibe like he's hoping the show will distract her from what he's doing on the side.


----------



## imgg

Jeneen said:


> I get like the Kelsey/Camille vibe like he's hoping the show will distract her from what he's doing on the side.



Yes! Perfect comparison.  Why does she have to stay in OC when he travels?  Does she take care of his kid?


----------



## Jeneen

imgg said:


> Yes! Perfect comparison.  Why does she have to stay in OC when he travels?  Does she take care of his kid?




I think so. I know they moved out there so they could be closer to his teen daughter's mom is sick.


----------



## susieserb

Jeneen said:


> I think so. I know they moved out there so they could be closer to his teen daughter's mom is sick.


Not only sick but dying..

I only want to see the Dubrow house. And what's his name (Dr. Debrow) IMHO is the BREAKOUT STAR with his own reality show BOTCHED.  DUDE EARNS EVERY PENNY.  Dr. Genius.


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> Not only sick but dying..
> 
> I only want to see the Dubrow house. And what's his name (Dr. Debrow) IMHO is the BREAKOUT STAR with his own reality show BOTCHED.  DUDE EARNS EVERY PENNY.  Dr. Genius.




Yeah terry is great at what he does and great with the patients... You can tell he's a natural with them and not putting it on. He truly wants to help people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like the banter between Terry and Paul.  Terry always wants to talk up something sexual, meanwhile Paul is very stern in his response "I'm not talking to you about that."  LOL


----------



## imgg

Jeneen said:


> Yeah terry is great at what he does and great with the patients... You can tell he's a natural with them and not putting it on. *He truly wants to help people.*



And his pocket book!


----------



## cjy

I was upset that Shannon and David had a camera going when talking to their girls. SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> I was upset that Shannon and David had a camera going when talking to their girls. SMH


 
just awful.  the cameras are not in their home 24/7.  all of this should have been done off camera.


----------



## Jeneen

imgg said:


> And his pocket book!




Yeah I'm sure that doesn't hurt either!


----------



## starrynite_87

susieserb said:


> Not only sick but dying..
> 
> I only want to see the Dubrow house. And what's his name (Dr. Debrow) IMHO is the BREAKOUT STAR with his own reality show BOTCHED.  DUDE EARNS EVERY PENNY.  Dr. Genius.




I'm excited to see the end result of the house especially Heather's closet


----------



## bagnshoofetish

tomz_grl said:


> They need to just do away with this whole show.



Last night was a yawner.  Vicky and Tamara making up?  Who cares?  And Shannon showing her deep insecurities with the new girl?  She needs lots and lots and lots of therapy.  Then she had to point out to Vicky how she was holding Tamara's hand?  How old is this woman?  She acts like a school girl.
Heather going to buy a cake?  That is the highlight of her episode?  Whats next?  Her shopping for groceries?



susieserb said:


> I only want to see the Dubrow house. And what's his name (Dr. Debrow) IMHO is the BREAKOUT STAR with his own reality show BOTCHED.  DUDE EARNS EVERY PENNY.  Dr. Genius.



I LOVE Terry and Paul.  They need to replace RHOOC with "Botched".  They are so much more fun to watch.



cjy said:


> I was upset that Shannon and David had a camera going when talking to their girls. SMH



I really think its all about Shannon and her need to show the world how "okay" their relationship and family is.  It is her whole identity.  If it falls apart she's gonna go berserk.  I wish David had the balls to pull the plug on all of them being on this show.  But then again, its probably the best advertising for himself when he is single again.


----------



## pjhm

tomz_grl said:


> I don't understand this season already and it just started.
> 
> 
> Shannon and David have NO business being on this show and the fact they showed him apologizing (which was a joke and you could tell the girls were about to laugh except for the older daughter who was CRYING!!!) was down right wrong!
> 
> 
> Tamra and Eddie...who cares
> 
> 
> Vicki and Brooks... again who cares
> 
> 
> Heather and what's his name...boring but I'm interested in seeing what their house looks like
> 
> 
> New girl and her 2nd hubby... annoying.
> 
> 
> They need to just do away with this whole show.




Same here- I turned it off to watch the Batchelorette which was on at the same time-and that show was just a tad better......


----------



## junqueprincess

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm excited to see the end result of the house especially Heather's closet




He's also on another show called"Good Work" with Rue Paul and I think Sophia Vargara's sister, where they critic plastic surgery- it's great.


----------



## horse17

I LOVE real estate...but im just not that excited about seeing the Dubrows new house..its way too OTT.........  I would much rather see a home that I would want to live in... Yo's house, or kyles palm springs home....I even love Lisa V's new home...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

horse17 said:


> I LOVE real estate...but im just not that excited about seeing the Dubrows new house..its way too OTT.........  I would much rather see a home that I would want to live in...



It looks like a Ritz Carlton knock off.  

I love architecture.  But I lean towards much older Spanish Revival and California Craftsman homes and post modern homes like Eichler, Neutra, Schindler, Frank Lloyd Wrighthomes all these HW's would hate because they are not "new".   

Its no wonder I watch the show just hoping for some fun banter.  Their homes do nothing for me.


----------



## zippie

Does anyone else think Heather has a creepy face?  She is so strange looking and needs to lay off the cheek fillers.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

zippie said:


> Does anyone else think Heather has a creepy face?  She is so strange looking and needs to lay off the cheek fillers.



While she can annoy me I do like Heather.  But some camera angles of her always bring this into my mind




I wonder if they do it on purpose.


----------



## tesi

zippie said:


> Does anyone else think Heather has a creepy face?  She is so strange looking and needs to lay off the cheek fillers.



she looks a bit like an insect to me-  can't put my finger on which one but definitely a bug of some sort.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> The new girls husband seems very arrogant and I get the cheater vibe from him.





kcf68 said:


> ^Yes and he seems annoyed with her all the time! Well wife #4 mightbe on the horizon!





Jeneen said:


> I get like the Kelsey/Camille vibe like he's hoping the show will distract her from what he's doing on the side.



he's so disinterested in her.  i can understand her wanting to put her mark on the house and he's just not having any of it.  why did he and wife no. 2 split?  anyone know?  he treats her like an annoying child that he doesn't have time to entertain.  and she's an idiot for putting up with it and making excuses for him in her interviews.  and this is only 4 months into the marriage ...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

tesi said:


> she looks a bit like an insect to me-  can't put my finger on which one but definitely a bug of some sort.



Allow me




(lots of caffeine this morning for me ladies)


----------



## zippie

bagnshoofetish said:


> Allow me
> 
> View attachment 3034058
> 
> 
> (lots of caffeine this morning for me ladies)


 


OMG stop it...LOL


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> he's so disinterested in her.  i can understand her wanting to put her mark on the house and he's just not having any of it.  why did he and wife no. 2 split?  anyone know?  he treats her like an annoying child that he doesn't have time to entertain.  and she's an idiot for putting up with it and making excuses for him in her interviews.  and this is only 4 months into the marriage ...



Yeah he didn't seem as enthused as she was to replace anything in the house.  When he said, "we don't need it" about the chandelier, he probably feels that way about anything else she wants.   She smacks of desperation to me.  Like she already sees the writing on the wall.  If she was secure in their relationship, she would not feel the need to change anything as material items are just that, "items".  Furniture does not make a home, love does.  I'm beginning to think he married her to have a live in babysitter with benefits.


----------



## kcf68

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah he didn't seem as enthused as she was to replace anything in the house.  When he said, "we don't need it" about the chandelier, he probably feels that way about anything else she wants.   She smacks of desperation to me.  Like she already sees the writing on the wall.  If she was secure in their relationship, she would not feel the need to change anything as material items are just that, "items".  Furniture does not make a home, love does.  I'm beginning to think he married her to have a live in babysitter with benefits.


Well I can understand the practicality of using prior wifes stuff,  I would want to build a home that is about us as a couple!  However being wife #3, I would be hesitant!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

kcf68 said:


> Well I can understand the practicality of using prior wifes stuff,  I would want to build a home that is about us as a couple!  However being wife #3, I would be hesitant!



He really needs to just have this drawn on his living room wall.


----------



## sgj99

kcf68 said:


> Well I can understand the practicality of using prior wifes stuff,  I would want to build a home that is about us as a couple!  However being wife #3, I would be hesitant!



i agree.  being practical is one thing but i'd want the house i live in to be "our home" not Jimmy and his 2nd wife's house that he got in the divorce and they decorated together.  

what little snooping i did revealed very little.  Hayley, the step-daughter is a child with wife no. 1.  he and wife no. 2  were only married for 6 years.


----------



## tesi

bagnshoofetish said:


> Allow me
> 
> View attachment 3034058
> 
> 
> (lots of caffeine this morning for me ladies)



holy hell-  that is perfect.  nailed it.  LOL


----------



## Grace123

bagnshoofetish said:


> Allow me
> 
> View attachment 3034058
> 
> 
> (lots of caffeine this morning for me ladies)





You nailed it!!!


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> why would Lizzie tell Shannon she doesnt look happy?.....WTH?.....



she doesn't have anything else to say.

shannon should have asked her if she owns any dresses with straps.


----------



## Baglady41

I don't have children so maybe I'm not the best person to say this but isn't Heather's daughter a little old for that pacifier? I'm so sick of Tamra and Vickie going back and forth. They are another pair who need a divorce. Friendship should not be that much work. David and Shannon are just depressing. So far this season isn't enjoyable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagnshoofetish said:


> Allow me
> 
> View attachment 3034058
> 
> 
> (lots of caffeine this morning for me ladies)



:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

swags said:


> Yay another round of Vicki and Tamra working their way back to their friendship until their next fight.
> Shannon looks so unhappy, I don't see the marriage working out. *I don't understand putting the children on camera regarding the affair.*



I agree..so wrong on so many levels!


----------



## Sweetpea83

barbie444 said:


> shannon is  hanging on for dear life, he clearly doesn't want to be there. Divorced parents can still be great and present parents. I also don't agree with airing all this dirty laundry for the world to see.



Ita!!!


----------



## sgj99

Baglady41 said:


> I don't have children so maybe I'm not the best person to say this but *isn't Heather's daughter a little old for that pacifier? *I'm so sick of Tamra and Vickie going back and forth. They are another pair who need a divorce. Friendship should not be that much work. David and Shannon are just depressing. So far this season isn't enjoyable.



yes!


----------



## guccimamma

i would have walked out of that therapy session the moment they brought out a tombstone.

they should just write the years of the marriage on it.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Wow Jeana lost weight- she looks good!


----------



## Bentley1

zippie said:


> Does anyone else think Heather has a creepy face?  She is so strange looking and needs to lay off the cheek fillers.




Very creepy face, especially her eyes. She legit looks like an alien.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> she doesn't have anything else to say.
> 
> shannon should have asked her if she owns any dresses with straps.



Or why she insists on dragging out that dead rabbit coat everywhere she goes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki and tamar - those two are draining


----------



## pjhm

So many of these Real Housewives shows are getting depressing instead of entertaining. The  Shannon/David  marriage is an example.


----------



## guccimamma

what kind of parents would make their girls do that on television?  those sweet, beautiful girls...especially the oldest, i can't believe they filmed that.

shame on both of them. 

lying on the ground in a hotel suite with a tombstone over your head, filming your own eulogy (as written by yourself?) 

i'm not good at that. i hated group team-building seminars when i was working, i was so uncomfortable and always looking for the door. i'd rather have a root canal.


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> what kind of parents would make their girls do that on television?  those sweet, beautiful girls...especially the oldest, i can't believe they filmed that.
> 
> 
> 
> shame on both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> lying on the ground in a hotel suite with a tombstone over your head, filming your own eulogy (as written by yourself?)
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not good at that. i hated group team-building seminars when i was working, i was so uncomfortable and always looking for the door. i'd rather have a root canal.




Couldn't agree more! Those group work business sessions (and I've been in several) have always been more destructive than helpful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

guccimamma said:


> *i would have walked out of that therapy session the moment they brought out a tombstone.*
> 
> they should just write the years of the marriage on it.


----------



## guccimamma

pjhm said:


> Couldn't agree more! Those group work business sessions (and I've been in several) have always been more destructive than helpful.



i remember one where everyone had to tell what kind of animal they were, and everyone was saying "tiger" "cheetah" "lion"

i sat there thinking what would happen if i said basset hound, or a similar slow lazy, loving animal. i knew it wouldn't go over well. i think i said eagle or something like that.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> i would have walked out of that therapy session the moment they brought out a tombstone.
> 
> they should just write the years of the marriage on it.


 


guccimamma said:


> lying on the ground in a hotel suite with a tombstone over your head, filming your own eulogy (as written by yourself?)
> 
> i'm not good at that. i hated group team-building seminars when i was working, i was so uncomfortable and always looking for the door. i'd rather have a root canal.


 
Do those types of exercises actually do any good? I have no doubt that therapy can save troubled marriages, but those exercises didn't seem helpful at all from what they showed.


----------



## SouthTampa

guccimamma said:


> i remember one where everyone had to tell what kind of animal they were, and everyone was saying "tiger" "cheetah" "lion"
> 
> i sat there thinking what would happen if i said basset hound, or a similar slow lazy, loving animal. i knew it wouldn't go over well. i think i said eagle or something like that.


I just had to suffer through one last Friday.   I hated it.   I do not care to "bond".  However, I have been told my emails are "emotionally scarring" &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## pjhm

SouthTampa said:


> I just had to,suffer through one last Friday.   I hated it.   I do not care to "bond".  Hosever, I have been told my emails are "emotionally scarring" &#55357;&#56832;




Oh geez! 
I have seen both profit and not for profit organizations waste money on these so called behavioralists who stir up hornets nests, collect their checks, and then admit they are incapable of solving the problems they started.


----------



## Creativelyswank

guccimamma said:


> i would have walked out of that therapy session the moment they brought out a tombstone.
> 
> they should just write the years of the marriage on it.


  I'm literally in tears over that one.


----------



## guccimamma

SouthTampa said:


> I just had to suffer through one last Friday.   I hated it.   I do not care to "bond".  However, I have been told *my emails are "emotionally scarring*" &#65533;&#65533;



that's hysterical. i'm glad my group training years are over.


----------



## Bentley1

The vibe between all the housewives is SOOOO awkward and forced, at best! Good grief, I am having so much trouble watching and following this season and we've barely just begun.

Shannon was so childish at Vicki's party with her silent treatment and eye rolling and looking away and dropping off mid conversation with people. She was behaving as though she has a mental disorder that is clearly not under control. I actually feel sorry for David. 

And I'm beyond over Tamra and Vicki's faux friendship and "making up" in order to film, which the audience is CLEARLY not interested in as of 5 seasons ago. No storylines to speak of, so let's beat a dead horse and drudge up friendship "drama." Lame.

I frankly am not bonding with any of them this season and they are not keeping my interest whatsoever. They're all annoying and boring. Let's see if it gets any better.


----------



## Jeneen

Bentley1 said:


> The vibe between all the housewives is SOOOO awkward and forced, at best! Good grief, I am having so much trouble watching and following this season and we've barely just begun.
> 
> Shannon was so childish at Vicki's party with her silent treatment and eye rolling and looking away and dropping off mid conversation with people. She was behaving as though she has a mental disorder that is clearly not under control. I actually feel sorry for David.
> 
> And I'm beyond over Tamra and Vicki's faux friendship and "making up" in order to film, which the audience is CLEARLY not interested in as of 5 seasons ago. No storylines to speak of, so let's beat a dead horse and drudge up friendship "drama." Lame.
> 
> I frankly am not bonding with any of them this season and they are not keeping my interest whatsoever. They're all annoying and boring. Let's see if it gets any better.



Tamra and Vicki are so tired. In my opinion they probably have too much $h!t on each other and are scared of each other so they come  together out of convenience and fear when filming begins bc it's easier to be on each other's team.


----------



## Jeneen

I was just watching wwhl and Vicki answered the question of why do you keep making up/breaking up with Tamra with, "because we film together!"


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> The vibe between all the housewives is SOOOO awkward and forced, at best! Good grief, I am having so much trouble watching and following this season and we've barely just begun.
> 
> Shannon was so childish at Vicki's party with her silent treatment and eye rolling and looking away and dropping off mid conversation with people. She was behaving as though she has a mental disorder that is clearly not under control. I actually feel sorry for David.
> 
> And I'm beyond over Tamra and Vicki's faux friendship and "making up" in order to film, which the audience is CLEARLY not interested in as of 5 seasons ago. No storylines to speak of, so let's beat a dead horse and drudge up friendship "drama." Lame.
> 
> I frankly am not bonding with any of them this season and they are not keeping my interest whatsoever. They're all annoying and boring. Let's see if it gets any better.




I agree! I think they should have gotten rid of Tamra for the current season. Shannon seemed like a good addition last season but this storyline is depressing and makes both of them look like fools. The new girl might be livelier when the husband leaves for his mistress, I mean his work.  Heather's house will take too long to justify continuing to film her. Vicki, this season is going to be sad for her since we know her mom has passed. Looks like more of her daughter protesting Brooks when the daughters husband came off like a jerk himself.


----------



## proud2bblonde

I wish that one of the new girls, Katie Hamilton was more of a cast member. It would have been interesting to see more of her life with her husband and kids. But her divorce came at a bad time. I do hope they show more of her, she seemed sweet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeneen said:


> I was just watching wwhl and Vicki answered the question of why do you keep making up/breaking up with Tamra with, "because we film together!"


 
ok, so if this is the case, why these bishes keep crying over manufactured friendships???  All that screaming "you were my sister, my best friend, my soulmate' Vicki was doing that one season was beyond cray cray


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so if this is the case, why these bishes keep crying over manufactured friendships???  All that screaming "you were my sister, my best friend, my soulmate' Vicki was doing that one season was beyond cray cray




Definitely. Maybe a few years ago she thought they were real friends? But she is a dramatic self-server, so who knows.


----------



## Nahreen

I would never waste my money on any spirutal, psychich, therapy things. I rather go into Dior and get me a bag, now that makes me feel good


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> I would never waste my money on any spirutal, psychich, therapy things. I rather go into Dior and get me a bag, now that makes me feel good


 
therapy, perhaps.  But no psychic or crystals...  


But, like you, I'd rather get me a new bag or shoes


----------



## Nahreen

I also wonder why David and Shannon are revealing their dirty secrets on tv. Unless Shannon found out about Davids infedelity after signing for a second season,  the only reason making any sence is MONEY. Do you guys know that they are not bancrupt? Unless they are just greedy.


----------



## AECornell

To me, it seems like Shannon is doing all the emotional work. Like she is trying to make him believe she has changed and isn't so "whatever she is" (I would say controlling, but I can't exactly pinpoint a word to describe her). He doesn't seem invested at all. I know he's not overly affectionate and emotional, but he seriously looks checked out. Shouldn't he be proving himself to her?

Personally, I think they should just cut their losses and move on. They're just going to grow more bitter if thy stay together.


----------



## guccimamma

Nahreen said:


> I also wonder why David and Shannon are revealing their dirty secrets on tv. Unless Shannon found out about Davids infedelity after signing for a second season,  the only reason making any sence is MONEY. Do you guys know that they are not bancrupt? Unless they are just greedy.



maybe he likes seeing himself on television? that's all i can figure.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> ...The new girl might be livelier when the husband leaves for his mistress, I mean his work. ..Looks like more of her daughter protesting Brooks when the daughters husband came off like a jerk himself.



LOL at the mistress remark.  It was very telling how he just sat on the couch at the store listening to her kvetching about him being gone and he just said, "you are making new friends, right?"  Nice comforting there.  Its like he wants to make sure she is all set up in a new life before he drops the inevitable bomb.
And Brianna doesn't seem to have much room to talk about Vicky being in abusive relationships, her husband seems like a loose cannon to me.  Its like she's fallen into the same pattern which is not that unusual if thats what you came from.



AECornell said:


> To me, it seems like Shannon is doing all the emotional work. Like she is trying to make him believe she has changed and isn't so "whatever she is" (I would say controlling, but I can't exactly pinpoint a word to describe her). He doesn't seem invested at all.



I think she just doesn't want to become a "statistic".  She has stated as much.  She didn't say she wanted her marriage to work because she loves David she said she didn't want to become part of the 70%.  Its all about appearances to her it seems.


----------



## SouthTampa

Nahreen said:


> I would never waste my money on any spirutal, psychich, therapy things. I rather go into Dior and get me a bag, now that makes me feel good


Truth!!!


----------



## pjhm

Why is it that some couples only realize they are incompatible AFTER they have 3 kids???


----------



## proud2bblonde

pjhm said:


> Why is it that some couples only realize they are incompatible AFTER they have 3 kids???


 
I am not nor have I been married yet, but maybe having kids changes people or the dynamics of a relationship/marriage? People either grow together or grow apart? Idk...


----------



## tomz_grl

pjhm said:


> Why is it that some couples only realize they are incompatible AFTER they have 3 kids???



Having kids is stressful and if the marriage is already on shaky ground...it's disaster waiting to happen. Plus Shannon is so hell bent on not being part of that 70%. Doesn't matter if it's worse on her kids or David.


----------



## pink1

I just don't get wanting all that out there for the world to see.   I agree they must just like being on tv.


----------



## pjhm

pink1 said:


> I just don't get wanting all that out there for the world to see.   I agree they must just like being on tv.




Yeah, it's as if they have no shame. So humiliating for the kids to have their parents on display like that.


----------



## Bentley1

We're only 2 episodes in and I'm over Shannon already. 
She is so draining. Such an empty, annoying little woman. 

I love how she keeps repeating "oh I forgave but I didn't forget." BS. She hasn't forgiven  a soul, she is a grudge holder if I've seen one. Stubborn, overly dramatic and set in her ways. 
Here we go with her throwing another tantrum at Napa. 
Her poor husband.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

None of these gals seem to fully grasp the concept of forgiveness - when you forgive you need to forget as well.  Otherwise its pointless.


----------



## Bentley1

I can understand perhaps not forgetting, bc who can truly wipe their memory clean at will, but the fact that she is acting on her feelings about issues that she's supposedly "forgiven" means, hello, she did not forgive.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> We're only 2 episodes in and I'm over Shannon already.
> She is so draining. Such an empty, annoying little woman.
> 
> I love how she keeps repeating "oh I forgave but I didn't forget." BS. She hasn't forgiven  a soul, she is a grudge holder if I've seen one. Stubborn, overly dramatic and set in her ways.
> Here we go with her throwing another tantrum at Napa.
> Her poor husband.



as i've stated before:  infidelity is wrong.  and while i don't excuse David's indiscretion i can certainly see what drove him to it.  Shannon would be extremely hard to live with, she is just wrapped to tight and needs real medical help to deal with all her emotional needs, i.e., therapy.  she's insecure, emotionally needy to the point of ridiculous and quite a bit OCD.


----------



## pjhm

Sorry to say, but this marriage is doomed and we have to suffer thru the season watching it obliterate. I liked shannon but she's too late to the party realizing what she could have done to keep david interested. And, he's a catter, ( no offense to felines) and he'll cat around again, if he's not already.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bentley1 said:


> I can understand perhaps not forgetting, bc who can truly wipe their memory clean at will, but the fact that she is acting on her feelings about issues that she's supposedly "forgiven" means, hello, she did not forgive.




Yeah its still in your memory but you don't give it any fuel by thinking about it.  Then it just turns into a grudge.


----------



## slyyls

I just spoke to someone at a family picnic; who works for a production company.
All reality tv principals, sign a contract.   They have to allow cameras to follow them, film them and edit them ANY way the production company chooses.   The minor friends and guests who appear showing their faces have to sign one too.   If you don't sign, your face is blurred out.
They can be made to look a fool by editing; BUT if they say anything negative OR disclose ANYTHING about filming they can be sued up to a million dollars for each comment.   They can't talk about filming or what was filmed, and even once the show airs, they can't disparage the show.  That's why they only say "it was the editing" when they look bad.    They can't say the crew encouraged alcohol which is freely provided.
Shannon and David likely signed the contract BEFORE they knew David would get caught having an affair.   They can't back out without getting sued by the production company (if the company would actually go that far; who knows? but they CAN) 
You also agree to let the crew follow you - AND family members even without your knowing.
She's going to email me a copy of a contract, so I will be able to see just how SERIOUS, and LOCKED UP these contracts are to anyone who signs them.


----------



## lulilu

So sick of Vicky shrieking.  If only they'd stop playing that old party scene.  And Tamara is the dried up old b*tch.

The new husband is a total d*ck.  She looks like a complete fool the way they've edited the interviews with reality.  Stupid woman.


----------



## pjhm

slyyls said:


> I just spoke to someone at a family picnic; who works for a production company.
> All reality tv principals, sign a contract.   They have to allow cameras to follow them, film them and edit them ANY way the production company chooses.   The minor friends and guests who appear showing their faces have to sign one too.   If you don't sign, your face is blurred out.
> They can be made to look a fool by editing; BUT if they say anything negative OR disclose ANYTHING about filming they can be sued up to a million dollars for each comment.   They can't talk about filming or what was filmed, and even once the show airs, they can't disparage the show.  That's why they only say "it was the editing" when they look bad.    They can't say the crew encouraged alcohol which is freely provided.
> Shannon and David likely signed the contract BEFORE they knew David would get caught having an affair.   They can't back out without getting sued by the production company (if the company would actually go that far; who knows? but they CAN)
> You also agree to let the crew follow you - AND family members even without your knowing.
> She's going to email me a copy of a contract, so I will be able to see just how SERIOUS, and LOCKED UP these contracts are to anyone who signs them.




Very interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sgj99

slyyls said:


> I just spoke to someone at a family picnic; who works for a production company.
> All reality tv principals, sign a contract.   They have to allow cameras to follow them, film them and edit them ANY way the production company chooses.   The minor friends and guests who appear showing their faces have to sign one too.   If you don't sign, your face is blurred out.
> They can be made to look a fool by editing; BUT if they say anything negative OR disclose ANYTHING about filming they can be sued up to a million dollars for each comment.   They can't talk about filming or what was filmed, and even once the show airs, they can't disparage the show.  That's why they only say "it was the editing" when they look bad.    They can't say the crew encouraged alcohol which is freely provided.
> Shannon and David likely signed the contract BEFORE they knew David would get caught having an affair.   They can't back out without getting sued by the production company (if the company would actually go that far; who knows? but they CAN)
> You also agree to let the crew follow you - AND family members even without your knowing.
> She's going to email me a copy of a contract, so I will be able to see just how SERIOUS, and LOCKED UP these contracts are to anyone who signs them.



interesting ... than maybe put off the therapy and have a meeting in the middle of the night to deal with things that shouldn't be aired on television!  David getting caught is the least of their issues now, IMO.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> interesting ... than maybe put off the therapy and have a meeting in the middle of the night to deal with things that shouldn't be aired on television!  David getting caught is the least of their issues now, IMO.


 
I'm thinking fake it like the rest of them do (Vicki and Don in Turks and Caicos) 
Maybe a vow renewal is not a good idea. But yes, keep the worst of it private. Really though, if your marriage is shaky, don't be on a reality show.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I'm thinking fake it like the rest of them do (Vicki and Don in Turks and Caicos)
> Maybe a vow renewal is not a good idea. But yes, keep the worst of it private. Really though, if your marriage is shaky, don't be on a reality show.




Agree!


----------



## sgj99

i'm watching a rerun of last season's reunion and i still think Terry is a big douche-bag for making David's comments about Heather riding the bull such a big deal when Eddie made the same type of comments.  *and*, he totally was a jerk to David regarding David's apology, apparently it wasn't sincere or good enough for Dr. Dubrow.


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> i'm watching a rerun of last season's reunion and i still think Terry is a big douche-bag for making David's comments about Heather riding the bull such a big deal when Eddie made the same type of comments.  *and*, he totally was a jerk to David regarding David's apology, apparently it wasn't sincere or good enough for Dr. Dubrow.




Agree!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i'm watching a rerun of last season's reunion and i still think Terry is a big douche-bag for making David's comments about Heather riding the bull such a big deal when Eddie made the same type of comments.  *and*, he totally was a jerk to David regarding David's apology, apparently it wasn't sincere or good enough for Dr. Dubrow.


 
Yes, I stopped liking him after that. He was very condescending. I did catch some of Botched today and Terry seems to have a good manner with patients. 
Heather did have Shannon drama early on with Shannon going to her house and acting a bit cray cray. Maybe Terry was irritated by them or maybe he wanted to keep some drama going to stay on the show.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Yes, I stopped liking him after that. He was very condescending. I did catch some of Botched today and Terry seems to have a good manner with patients.
> Heather did have Shannon drama early on with Shannon going to her house and acting a bit cray cray. Maybe Terry was irritated by them or maybe he wanted to keep some drama going to stay on the show.



i think he did it for the show but didn't realize the backlash he'd get, not David.  and yes, he's really good with his patients but i can't seem to erase his ridiculous behavior at Vicki's party and his condescending manner towards the Beadors.


----------



## Bentley1

There's no doubt about it, Terry and heather are both extremely snobby and condescending. They BOTH behave in a very haughty manner. 
Terry looks down on everyone who doesn't match or surpass his level of education and financial status. The ones he's cool with are due to his view
Of them as clowns and good for a laugh (Tamra!). 
How many times has heather mentioned he hates their big rental bc it's not good enough for him. And he was the one who took heather to the lot and convinced her into building their "dream home." As snooty as heather is, terry is infinitely worse. He just hides it better. With all that said, i don't necessarily dislike terry but I'm very aware of the type of person he is. What he said to poor David at that dinner was AWFUL.


----------



## barbie444

What he said to David was offensive to MANY people, I found it offensive. And David and Shannon have just as much money he and heather have. 


Bentley1 said:


> There's no doubt about it, Terry and heather are both extremely snobby and condescending. They BOTH behave in a very haughty manner.
> Terry looks down on everyone who doesn't match or surpass his level of education and financial status. The ones he's cool with are due to his view
> Of them as clowns and good for a laugh (Tamra!).
> How many times has heather mentioned he hates their big rental bc it's not good enough for him. And he was the one who took heather to the lot and convinced her into building their "dream home." As snooty as heather is, terry is infinitely worse. He just hides it better. With all that said, i don't necessarily dislike terry but I'm very aware of the type of person he is. What he said to poor David at that dinner was AWFUL.


----------



## barbie444

If I was David I'd want a divorce too, Shannon has not forgiven him and probably won't. She nags him CONSTANTLY.


----------



## AECornell

Shannon just looks exhausted and removed from everything. She hangs on every thing David does, waiting to throw it in his face. What is the point of staying with him?


----------



## Bentley1

barbie444 said:


> What he said to David was offensive to MANY people, I found it offensive. And David and Shannon have just as much money he and heather have.




It was mean girl behavior coming from a grown man in his 50s. He attacked poor David's level of education and class by berating construction workers. Who would even say that out loud. 

And What education does heather have? She isn't exactly a doctor or lawyer. She's an out of work actress


Eta: Shannon is not well. The woman needs extensive, long term, INDIVIDUAL therapy. She has deep rooted issues that she needs to process and work through. I give David credit for not hanging up his hat. She's a grudge holding nag with the most awkward demeanor.


----------



## barbie444

Does Shannon and David money come from his job or her family?


----------



## Bentley1

barbie444 said:


> Does Shannon and David money come from his job or her family?




The money is from Shannon's side of the family.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Eta: Shannon is not well. The woman needs extensive, long term, INDIVIDUAL therapy. She has deep rooted issues that she needs to process and work through. I give David credit for not hanging up his hat. She's a grudge holding nag with the most awkward demeanor.[/QUOTE]


I agree. I feel bad for her to an extent, but now, I find it kind of cringe worthy watching her...


----------



## barbie444

What does her family do? 


Bentley1 said:


> The money is from Shannon's side of the family.


----------



## tesi

i am so sick of heather and terry discussing how expensive this new house is&#8230;&#8230;
so foolish.


----------



## Bentley1

barbie444 said:


> What does her family do?




I'm not sure? I just tried to google it and didn't find anything specific. She mentioned the first season that she comes from a very privileged background/wealth. I don't recall if she mentioned what her family did/owned.

I just read that David and his father have a very profitable construction company worth millions, so he definitely seems to be pulling his weight.


----------



## Bentley1

tesi said:


> i am so sick of heather and terry discussing how expensive this new house is
> so foolish.




Seriously. It's discussed/shown on every single episode. 
I think we get the picture. I'm guessing this house is their main storyline, so settle in to hear about it ad nauseam.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i'm watching a rerun of last season's reunion and i still think Terry is a big douche-bag for making David's comments about Heather riding the bull such a big deal when Eddie made the same type of comments.  *and*, he totally was a jerk to David regarding David's apology, apparently it wasn't sincere or good enough for Dr. Dubrow.


agree...Terry is a little wimp...


----------



## AECornell

They're so calculating. They know exactly what they're saying and right in front of the camera. Such a planned conversation. They aren't billionaires, so they really need to watch their spending. They'll spend all their money and their house will only return them what they were able to put into it, if that. Who knows how much they financed.



tesi said:


> i am so sick of heather and terry discussing how expensive this new house is
> so foolish.


----------



## horse17

poor guy cant even have a few shots!....


----------



## horse17

I thought their wealth came from Davids construction business


----------



## barbie444

Doesn't it seem like Colette is Heather's favorite child?


----------



## AECornell

Comment on the preview for next week: if some biotch acted liked that towards me I wouldn't invite her to my party either.


----------



## pot_luck

Shannon can not be surprised that she was not invited.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> If I was David I'd want a divorce too, Shannon has not forgiven him and probably won't. She nags him CONSTANTLY.





AECornell said:


> Shannon just looks exhausted and removed from everything. She hangs on every thing David does, waiting to throw it in his face. What is the point of staying with him?





MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Eta: Shannon is not well. The woman needs extensive, long term, INDIVIDUAL therapy. She has deep rooted issues that she needs to process and work through. I give David credit for not hanging up his hat. She's a grudge holding nag with the most awkward demeanor.




I agree. I feel bad for her to an extent, but now, I find it kind of cringe worthy watching her...[/QUOTE]

omg!  i'd have to drink daily or get whacked out on Valium to deal with Shannon.  she's so damn hard to please and so insecure, he can't seem to please her no matter what he does or says.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> The money is from Shannon's side of the family.



if i remember correctly her family had/has department stores.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> Comment on the preview for next week: if some biotch acted liked that towards me I wouldn't invite her to my party either.





pot_luck said:


> Shannon can not be surprised that she was not invited.



that's what i thought too!  how can she play the "poor pitiful me" card when she's been nothing but a b*tch to Megan?  and we all know it's her insecurity with David that's making her be a b*tch.


----------



## tesi

on wwhl  heather actually said she has had no work done on her face&#8230;&#8230;
does she think we are stupid?   seriously heather???


----------



## horse17

Im not defending the way Shannon spoke to Meghan in Napa..but I dont think Shannon was rude when Meghan first called her..


----------



## Bentley1

tesi said:


> on wwhl  heather actually said she has had no work done on her face
> does she think we are stupid?   seriously heather???




Omg she said that with a straight face? Please tell me Andy at least gave her some major side eye! 

What a joke. She looks like she's pulled and stretched and botoxed within an inch of her life.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> if i remember correctly her family had/has department stores.




Ok, that sounds right. She mentioned it briefly beginning of the first season. Apparently they're super wealthy. 
It's weird that there isn't much info about them online.


----------



## Jeneen

Bentley1 said:


> Omg she said that with a straight face? Please tell me Andy at least gave her some major side eye!
> 
> What a joke. She looks like she's pulled and stretched and botoxed within an inch of her life.




Looking at pics from twenty years ago, she looks pretty much the same, so I'd say fillers, botox, possibly a light partial face lift.


----------



## nastasja

Heather's face is really scary on this episode! She's so overly botoxed.


----------



## pjhm

Her father or grandpa managed I Magnin-- a family owned store in San Francisco which is No longer in business. However he was not part of the Magnin family. But she grew up surrounded by luxury items, etc.


----------



## LemonDrop

Everyone has a specific story line and the editors drag.....it.....out..... regretfully Shannon's failing marriage has become hers. They really should have hidden that from the cameras. It is normal to be insecure after you find out that your spouse has cheated on you. However being that depressed and insecure on reality TV is only going to alienate viewers. 

I thought Meghan was being a bit dramatic over the phone call too until she mentioned that Shannon also ignored her texts. That really does make it uncomfortable. 

I think Shannon is a bit crazy. She is so sensitive - if she were balanced at all she would have been sensitive with Meghan too. Shannon seems like someone who would really get hurt if her own texts were ignored. Based on what she's shown us so far she should have easily sympathized with Meghan.  It's almost like she was a mean girl with Meghan.


----------



## sgj99

GirlieShoppe said:


> Does Heather own a Birkin? I think I remember her with a Jige in one episode but I don't recall her ever carrying a Birkin. On a recent episode of "Botched" Terry was oohing & aahing over a prospective patient's Birkin and said he wanted to surprise Heather with one but couldn't because the waitlist is so long. I found that interesting because it's quite easy to get a new Birkin from a reseller if you're willing to pay a premium. Heather seems to have quite a few Hermes accessories... I'd be surprised if she hasn't been offered one in the boutique.




they showed Heather with a black Birkin on this episode.  i guess Terry finally got her  one.


----------



## sgj99

and this whole storyline that Tamra's going to pull about finding Jesus and being saved is such a crock and insult to the viewers, IMO.


----------



## Love4H

sgj99 said:


> they showed Heather with a black Birkin on this episode.  i guess Terry finally got her  one.



I'm pretty sure I have seen Heather with Birkins before. I was surprised when Terry said that remark on the Botched. 
Maybe he meant that he couldn't just walk in a buy it as any other bags (though that's how I bought all my H bags)? But it wouldn't mean Heather didn't own any Bs.
I doubt Heather wasn't able to convince Terry to pay resellers prices. I mean this woman has a beauty salon area in her new house and treats her husband as a trained chihuahua. Come on.


----------



## sgj99

LemonDrop said:


> Everyone has a specific story line and the editors drag.....it.....out..... regretfully Shannon's failing marriage has become hers. They really should have hidden that from the cameras. It is normal to be insecure after you find out that your spouse has cheated on you. However being that depressed and insecure on reality TV is only going to alienate viewers.
> 
> I thought Meghan was being a bit dramatic over the phone call too until she mentioned that Shannon also ignored her texts. That really does make it uncomfortable.
> 
> I think Shannon is a bit crazy. She is so sensitive - if she were balanced at all she would have been sensitive with Meghan too. Shannon seems like someone who would really get hurt if her own texts were ignored. Based on what she's shown us so far she should have easily sympathized with Meghan.  It's almost like she was a mean girl with Meghan.



Shannon needs some therapy for herself, not just her marriage.  and i think some meds for anxiety wouldn't be a bad thing at this point either.  i can't believe i feel sorry for David since he's the one who stepped out of the marriage but jeez, the guy can't do a darn thing right to please her.  we saw that all last season.  and she just jumps on everything little thing he does.  supposedly the two main reasons men are unfaithful is the lack of respect (aka, nagging) and lack of sex.


----------



## swags

Shannon is so unhappy and watchful of David. I understand why he did some sake at lunch with Christian.  The show focuses a lot on drinking so if its something you despise or if one is an alcoholic, this show isn't a good choice.


Megan and Shannon were fine and then Megan had to manufacture some drama over a phone call where Shannon was short with her but not exactly mean. Her husband still seems so removed for a newlywed. She might want to focus on that and not Shannon.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> Im not defending the way Shannon spoke to Meghan in Napa..but I dont think Shannon was rude when Meghan first called her..



I don't think Shannon was rude to Meghan at all.  Why does Meghan feel entitled to Shannon time, who politely told her I'm with my kids and can't talk.  Then corners her not only once, but twice about asking her if I made you uncomfortable when I was flirting with your husband?  Meghan is a piece of crap for doing that.  She is intentionally trying to bring up Shannon's insecurities, knowing she is younger and prettier.  Oh but just wait until your darling husband dumps you for the next pretty thing around the corner.... and I hope your husbands new wife asks you if it made you uncomfortable when she was flirting with your husband.


----------



## imgg

AECornell said:


> Shannon just looks exhausted and removed from everything. She hangs on every thing David does, waiting to throw it in his face. What is the point of staying with him?



I feel bad for her. She seems like a nice person, but has so many insecurities.  For her own sanity and family I hope she does not come back for another season.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> I feel bad for her. She seems like a nice person, but has so many insecurities.  For her own sanity and family I hope she does not come back for another season.



i feel bad for her too be she's her own worst enemy.  she just makes herself miserable gets so spun up about stuff.  she's just so tightly wrapped i'm surprised she hasn't had a heart attack.


----------



## madeleine86

GirlieShoppe said:


> Does Heather own a Birkin? I think I remember her with a Jige in one episode but I don't recall her ever carrying a Birkin. On a recent episode of "Botched" Terry was oohing & aahing over a prospective patient's Birkin and said he wanted to surprise Heather with one but couldn't because the waitlist is so long. I found that interesting because it's quite easy to get a new Birkin from a reseller if you're willing to pay a premium. Heather seems to have quite a few Hermes accessories... I'd be surprised if she hasn't been offered one in the boutique.



Heather used a black birkin on last nights episode. 

Loved her travelling outfit, birkin and Valentino boots, perfect combo


----------



## absolutpink

barbie444 said:


> Doesn't it seem like Colette is Heather's favorite child?



Yes!! She even named some special bottle of champagne after her.


----------



## MKB0925

absolutpink said:


> Yes!! She even named some special bottle of champagne after her.



Is she the one with the pacifier?


----------



## DC-Cutie

heather looked really alien like during the toast...


----------



## absolutpink

MKB0925 said:


> Is she the one with the pacifier?



Yup...


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> Im not defending the way Shannon spoke to Meghan in Napa..but I dont think Shannon was rude when Meghan first called her..



i agree, i'm never nice to people i don't know who call me on my cell phone. she said she was driving. 

manufactured drama for new girl, who needs to pick a fight.


----------



## guccimamma

barbie444 said:


> Does Shannon and David money come from his job or her family?



i'm guessing it came from her 1st, then they build upon that. takes money to make money.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i agree, *i'm never nice to people i don't know who call me on my cell phone*. she said she was driving.
> 
> manufactured drama for new girl, who needs to pick a fight.




Iam too!...that is too funny.....esp, now when I get sales calls or I hear a cruise ship horn on the other end..puts me over the edge....


Shannon was nicer than I would ever be....


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> I don't think Shannon was rude to Meghan at all.  Why does Meghan feel entitled to Shannon time, who politely told her I'm with my kids and can't talk.  Then corners her not only once, but twice about asking her if I made you uncomfortable when I was flirting with your husband?  Meghan is a piece of crap for doing that.  She is intentionally trying to bring up Shannon's insecurities, knowing she is younger and prettier.  Oh but just wait until your darling husband dumps you for the next pretty thing around the corner.... and I hope your husbands new wife asks you if it made you uncomfortable when she was flirting with your husband.


 
ITA...Meghan needs to grow up....why does she care SO much how Shannon spoke to her?...and then she needs to sit down and have a whole discussion about how she was offended?...please...get a life..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Its very telling that David's drinking has been on the steady increase since their problems have risen.  Its probably his (not very wise) way of coping with Shannon's anger and neurotics.  Shannon looking for Vodka at the launch party was a bad sign too.  As soon as they both start to stress they are looking for the alcohol and want the hard stuff.  It wasn't enough that the "sparkling wine" was there free and available.  Their heavy drinking is just another symptom of an already broken marriage.  I feel very bad for both of them and personally think they need time apart to deal with their individual issues.  I hope they leave the show after this season so they can deal with what should be most important - their lives and their family.  I truly believe in my gut David sticks around so Shannon doesn't have a complete mental breakdown and is just trying to keep the peace.  He's probably praying that she will be the one to call it quits.

Okay Meghan you are starting to get on my nerves now.  I was on your side until you keep insisting on beating a dead horse with Shannon about making sure she knew you were not flirting with David.  You are protesting a bit too much and maybe its your guilty conscience catching up with you because perhaps you were flirting a bit with him afterall.  And to bring up the charity during Heathers and Terry's party was inappropriate but I'm sure the producers prodded you to do it because they knew what the outcome would be and you took the bait.  The picture is becoming clearer as to why your husband did not mind you being on this show - you are a drama queen and perhaps he wanted to unload you by having you shift all your drama you probably create at home onto these women.  Then people can see how you behave and he will be justified when he leaves you.

Viewers are getting wise to all the contrived BS on these shows.  Tamra having toilet paper stuck to her butt was the biggest thing they could come up with for this episode?  No wonder Eddie keeps ducking the cameras.  I'm sure he is highly embarrassed to be associated with this franchise.  He's probably biting the bullet until Tam's contract runs out and is doing the bare minimum on the show because of the revenue it is bringing in.  Their gym could not possibly be turning much of a profit yet.  Taking wagers now and how long it will be till Ed has an affair...

I'll bet Lizzie's hubby has put his foot down about her staying clear of the drama this season.  Its just embarrassing.  He and Eddie probably hide together.

My favorite part of this episode was the absence of Vicky.  Halle-friggin-luyah!


----------



## sgj99

MKB0925 said:


> Is she the one with the pacifier?



yes!  that is driving me crazy.  i want to reach through the screen and yank it out of the child's mouth.  not really.  i'd hold her and speak to her gently than take it away and Collette would never see one again


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> I don't think Shannon was rude to Meghan at all.  Why does Meghan feel entitled to Shannon time, who politely told her I'm with my kids and can't talk.  Then corners her not only once, but twice about asking her if I made you uncomfortable when I was flirting with your husband?  Meghan is a piece of crap for doing that.  She is intentionally trying to bring up Shannon's insecurities, knowing she is younger and prettier.  Oh but just wait until your darling husband dumps you for the next pretty thing around the corner.... and I hope your husbands new wife asks you if it made you uncomfortable when she was flirting with your husband.




Exactly. Show some manners and respect, little girl. 

Tamara just looks awful to me, I mean she has kept her figure, boobs or not, lol, but she's showing her years facially now. Shannon's has all kinds of issues, including her hair. A new cut may help her mood a bit. 

And Terry and Heather..omg, the problems they have with their budget. :roll eyes:


----------



## LemonDrop

Yes, the manufactured drama isn't even interesting anymore. The scene where Heather pulls Terry to the side to talk about going over budget on their $500,000 cabinets. Why is this so vital to talk about at a champagne launch?! It's not !!!!! It's an out of place, forced conversation that makes no sense !!!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

LemonDrop said:


> Yes, the manufactured drama isn't even interesting anymore. The scene where Heather pulls Terry to the side to talk about going over budget on their $500,000 cabinets. Why is this so vital to talk about at a champagne launch?! It's not !!!!! It's an out of place, forced conversation that makes no sense !!!!!!




Agree.  That scene was so fake.  The party was probably so boring the producers suggested they choose that moment to talk about something they knew viewers would balk at. "Oh ha ha ha - Terry's million dollar movie theater budget just went down to 800k."  Hysterical.


----------



## Tropigal3

LemonDrop said:


> Yes, the manufactured drama isn't even interesting anymore. The scene where Heather pulls Terry to the side to talk about going over budget on their $500,000 cabinets. Why is this so vital to talk about at a champagne launch?! It's not !!!!! It's an out of place, forced conversation that makes no sense !!!!!!



Tacky, tacky, tacky!  Even if the producers put them up to it!

And yes, Shannon is her own worst enemy.  She is SO insecure!  If she wants her marriage to work, she needs to get some confidence.  I think that would be a lot more attractive to David than the constantly nagging, insecure woman that Shannon is.  And I don't get why Megan needed to say she was so insulted (or whatever she said) about the phone call.  But I also think Shannon blew it way out of proportion as well.  It's getting tiring.


----------



## sgj99

Tropigal3 said:


> Tacky, tacky, tacky!  Even if the producers put them up to it!
> 
> And yes, Shannon is her own worst enemy.  She is SO insecure!  If she wants her marriage to work, she needs to get some confidence.  I think that would be a lot more attractive to David than the constantly nagging, insecure woman that Shannon is.  And I don't get why Megan needed to say she was so insulted (or whatever she said) about the phone call.  But I also think Shannon blew it way out of proportion as well.  It's getting tiring.



i certainly couldn't live with someone that needy, that insecure who always nagged or nit-picked at everything i did - sooner or later you feel that you can't make that person happy no matter what and you either leave or want to leave.   Shannon wants David to make her happy but the truth is she's not a happy person, she's probably clinically depressed.  and no one is going to make her happy she has to do it herself.  she needs therapy, probably some anxiety meds and really needs to learn to love herself.  all her begging and whining for love and attention is pathetic and just pushes everyone away.  and this is bigger than what Dr. Moon can deal with.

and i think Shannon still harbors insecure and negative thoughts about Meghan because of the flirting that went on at the Hoe-Down last year.  she's so insecure that no matter what Meghan says or does Shannon is going to react negatively to her.  Meghan's tried to apologize but you can see Shannon's facial expression just shuts down when Meghan speaks to her, i think that's why Meghan has approached her more than once.


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> i certainly couldn't live with someone that needy, that insecure who always nagged or nit-picked at everything i did - sooner or later you feel that you can't make that person happy no matter what and you either leave or want to leave.   Shannon wants David to make her happy but the truth is she's not a happy person, she's probably clinically depressed.  and no one is going to make her happy she has to do it herself.  she needs therapy, probably some anxiety meds and really needs to learn to love herself.  all her begging and whining for love and attention is pathetic and just pushes everyone away.  and this is bigger than what Dr. Moon can deal with.
> 
> and i think Shannon still harbors insecure and negative thoughts about Meghan because of the flirting that went on at the Hoe-Down last year.  she's so insecure that no matter what Meghan says or does Shannon is going to react negatively to her.  *Meghan's tried to apologize but you can see Shannon's facial expression just shuts down when Meghan speaks to her, i think that's why Meghan has approached her more than once.*



My take on Meghans apology was to intentionally make Shannon uncomfortable and to play on her insecurities.  I did not find the apology sincere at all and the audacity to think Shannon owes her an apology because she didn't have time to talk when she called.  I am not liking this girl at all.....must suck to have such a shallow existence.


----------



## sgj99

i'm already so over this season and it just started!

Heather's ramblings about the Dubrow Estate, Tamra's going to be kinder and find Jesus, Shannon is so lost it's painful to watch her, the new girl is in denial about her husband's lack of interest and i have nothing to say about Vicki, i've been over her for many seasons.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> My take on Meghans apology was to intentionally make Shannon uncomfortable and to play on her insecurities.  I did not find the apology sincere at all and the audacity to think Shannon owes her an apology because she didn't have time to talk when she called.  I am not liking this girl at all.....must suck to have such a shallow existence.



I think she senses the writing on the wall and knows if she doesn't do something "relevant" her hubby is going to bolt.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> i'm already so over this season and it just started!
> 
> Heather's ramblings about the Dubrow Estate, Tamra's going to be kinder and find Jesus, Shannon is so lost it's painful to watch her, the new girl is in denial about her husband's lack of interest and i have nothing to say about Vicki, i've been over her for many seasons.



preach.


----------



## Jeneen

Now the real question is...

Is Tamra the new Jesus Juggs?


----------



## junqueprincess

imgg said:


> My take on Meghans apology was to intentionally make Shannon uncomfortable and to play on her insecurities.  I did not find the apology sincere at all and the audacity to think Shannon owes her an apology because she didn't have time to talk when she called.  I am not liking this girl at all.....must suck to have such a shallow existence.




Not liking her one bit, especially because she didn't even introduce herself correctly on the phone. She is beyond obnoxious. ( you would think production would have called her to tell her a call was coming)

Honestly, such an embarrassment to have all of that mic audio played with their bickering. Really, fake it like the rest of us and keep it off camera.


----------



## slang

Shannon is ruining this season for me


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Shannon is ruining this season for me



she is, she's just painful to watch, there is absolutely no entertainment value in watching someone in her emotional state.


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> Shannon is ruining this season for me




Lol, short, sweet and SO true!


----------



## proud2bblonde

AECornell said:


> They're so calculating. They know exactly what they're saying and right in front of the camera. Such a planned conversation. They aren't billionaires, so they really need to watch their spending. They'll spend all their money and their house will only return them what they were able to put into it, if that. Who knows how much they financed.


 
Does it make me a horrible person I'm hoping that Heather's Wine or whatever does really BAD in sales and like people that actually do buy it from her get sick (not deathly sick just a mild stomach bug) caused by her drink. I know she says that she doesn't plan on financing her kids' college educations with the sales of it, but deep down she is most likely hoping to bank on it. I am hoping for the opposite, to maybe humble her (if that could happen) a little bit?!? :devil:


----------



## DiorT

Jeneen said:


> Now the real question is...
> 
> Is Tamra the new Jesus Juggs?



LOL...Awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jeneen said:


> Now the real question is...
> 
> Is Tamra the new Jesus Juggs?


 
Lol!


----------



## swags

proud2bblonde said:


> Does it make me a horrible person I'm hoping that Heather's Wine or whatever does really BAD in sales and like people that actually do buy it from her get sick (not deathly sick just a mild stomach bug) caused by her drink. I know she says that she doesn't plan on financing her kids' college educations with the sales of it, but deep down she is most likely hoping to bank on it. I am hoping for the opposite, to maybe humble her (if that could happen) a little bit?!? :devil:



If you want them humbled, the problem would have to be with Terry. Malpractice or something. If Heathers crapagne does bad, they will just write it off as a loss.


----------



## AECornell

It's a methode champanoise, get it right!

God, she couldn't say that enough times. So damn hoity-toity.



swags said:


> If you want them humbled, the problem would have to be with Terry. Malpractice or something. If Heathers *crapagne* does bad, they will just write it off as a loss.


----------



## swags

AECornell said:


> It's a methode champanoise, get it right!
> 
> God, she couldn't say that enough times. So damn hoity-toity.



Yes! Its sparkling wine, she's so obnoxious in her own way.  Tamra is obnoxious too talking about wanting to see Heathers downtown area and saying its probably bedazzled and fancy
.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> If you want them humbled, the problem would have to be with Terry. Malpractice or something. If Heathers crapagne does bad, they will just write it off as a loss.





AECornell said:


> It's a methode champanoise, get it right!
> 
> God, she couldn't say that enough times. So damn hoity-toity.



yes, remember when she was going to open a restaurant with 5 or so other friends ... it was going to be something to play with while the kids were in school and if they lost their investment than so what.


----------



## Jeneen

The wine is probably a lot less work for her than it is for the people she chose as partners. It seems she is lending her name, promotional time, design, and probably participated in the tastings. She seems excited about the project obviously but it's not like she is putting everything on the line for it, and wouldn't be crazy emotionally or financially displaced if it doesn't do well. I'd try it if it was easily available.


----------



## AECornell

Don't knowing you watch "secrets and wives" but like 5 of the girls watched their one friend get Botox in her labia. No thanks. 



swags said:


> Yes! Its sparkling wine, she's so obnoxious in her own way.  Tamra is obnoxious too talking about wanting to see Heathers downtown area and saying its probably bedazzled and fancy
> 
> .


----------



## slyyls

imgg said:


> My take on Meghans apology was to intentionally make Shannon uncomfortable and to play on her insecurities.  I did not find the apology sincere at all and the audacity to think Shannon owes her an apology because she didn't have time to talk when she called.  I am not liking this girl at all.....must suck to have such a shallow existence.


I agree with your astute observation!


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> Don't knowing you watch "secrets and wives" but like 5 of the girls watched their one friend get Botox in her labia. No thanks.



i saw that!  i have close friends but jeeezzz ... really?  and with camera crews?  that was waaayyy too much for me.


----------



## mcb100

Shannon---I feel for her because she is mentally ill, and mental illness runs in my family, I have had my diagnosis' as well. But she needs help. Why isn't this woman in therapy? We all have our inner battles inside, but if you're not getting help when you need it, you are only going to sink.


Also, if she doesn't forgive him for cheating, in my book that's fine. Cheating is crossing the line....I would end even a marriage over that, and I am not usually the jealous type, but to me, cheating is the deal breaker. I feel like she does not forgive him for that, thus no matter what he does, she will not be happy with it. But if this is truly the case, then the marriage needs to be done. One person did an act so damaging that the other person tries and wants to forgive them but can't, and because of this, they are never happy with the person.....well then, I'm sorry but it's time to split up. Enroll in therapy, get the help that you and your kids and family need, and respectfully end things....(I don't blame her for not forgiving him inside, but if you cannot forgive, then how do you move forward?). Maybe if everyone in Shannon's family, (mostly including herself) got the help that they needed, actively participated in therapy, and started the divorce process then she could finally have a new start to maybe even a happy more stable life. I get the sense from this woman that it's not even all the production crew trying to portray her as a mess....I get the feeling that she really is a mess.


----------



## pjhm

Interesting point, and Shannon gets advice from non-conventional sources. She does need help, needs some faith, and should stop lying to herself in order to avoid divorce. She may forgive eventually, but without help, will take her several years to heal.


----------



## sgj99

without a doubt she needs help, not marriage counseling but therapy for herself.  i see signs of anxiety, depression and OCD to name a few.  she's so unhappy it's just too hard to watch.  her scenes are definitely not entertaining.


----------



## swags

Shannon does need some outside help. 
Deciding to forgive an affair is huge. I know someone who did forgive a husband and is now fine, still married, but within the first year after it happened was not fine. Its a process and reality tv is not the place for it.  When Shannon and David first debuted last year, they were not in a good place. I am thinking the affair may have been prior to their first season.  For some reason, he struck me as a possible cheater. And I didn't completely blame him because she couldn't even fake happiness on camera and seemed so miserable. 


My husband's grandma who is 96, has said the "lady of the house" should basically make the home a place everyone in the family wants to be.  Not that its a guarantee but if someone comes home to a spouse who is unhappy and complaining, they may start spending more time away from home.


----------



## pjhm

Your Grandma is right!


----------



## guccimamma

Jeneen said:


> Now the real question is...
> 
> Is Tamra the new Jesus Juggs?



check and check

guess that makes eddie the king


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think she senses the writing on the wall and knows if she doesn't do something "relevant" her hubby is going to bolt.



Yes, her husband seems so uninterested and they had only been married a few months at that point.  Strange.


----------



## pjhm

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes, her husband seems so uninterested and they had only been married a few months at that point.  Strange.




Yeah, he seems to find her annoying instead of idolizing at this stage. Guess she fell off the pedestal quickly?


----------



## sgj99

pjhm said:


> Your Grandma is right!



smart woman.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

mcb100 said:


> I get the sense from this woman that it's not even all the production crew trying to portray her as a mess....I get the feeling that she really is a mess.



Yes.  Shannon, all the crystals, potions and bowls of lemons are not going to fix you.  You need professional help.


----------



## sgj99

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yes.  Shannon, all the crystals, potions and bowls of lemons are not going to fix you.  You need professional help.



well said


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> Shannon does need some outside help.
> Deciding to forgive an affair is huge. I know someone who did forgive a husband and is now fine, still married, but within the first year after it happened was not fine. Its a process and reality tv is not the place for it.  When Shannon and David first debuted last year, they were not in a good place. I am thinking the affair may have been prior to their first season.  For some reason, he struck me as a possible cheater. And I didn't completely blame him because she couldn't even fake happiness on camera and seemed so miserable.
> 
> 
> My husband's grandma who is 96, has said the "lady of the house" should basically make the home a place everyone in the family wants to be.  Not that its a guarantee but if someone comes home to a spouse who is unhappy and complaining, they may start spending more time away from home.


Women USE to know this.  Instead our examples are now of these self centered shrews who whine, drink and complain incessantly.

No thank you.


----------



## Deco

Shannon is hardwired to be miserable.  She's way too insecure to put her foot down and divorce David because she's desperate to get meaningful and sustained contrition from him so she can feel validated. Meanwhile her wounds lay open, raw and oozing venom, which means she'll forever lash out at David and chisel away at any contrition he may feel (which is probably next to nothing to begin with).  Shannon will never forgive David, and meanwhile is too weak to divorce him for having done something unforgivable.  It's going to take David to mercy kill this marriage.

I can understand Shannon leaving David over his infidelity.  I can understand her sticking around to try to mend things.  What I can't understand or respect is sticking around to mend things when David is clearly not interested in the hard work required to mend things, and doing it all on national TV.  What a farce.  I have zero respect for Shannon.  The hell she lives in is of her own making.


----------



## cjy

Decophile said:


> Shannon is hardwired to be miserable.  She's way too insecure to put her foot down and divorce David because she's desperate to get meaningful and sustained contrition from him so she can feel validated. Meanwhile her wounds lay open, raw and oozing venom, which means she'll forever lash out at David and chisel away at any contrition he may feel (which is probably next to nothing to begin with).  Shannon will never forgive David, and meanwhile is too weak to divorce him for having done something unforgivable.  It's going to take David to mercy kill this marriage.
> 
> I can understand Shannon leaving David over his infidelity.  I can understand her sticking around to try to mend things.  What I can't understand or respect is sticking around to mend things when David is clearly not interested in the hard work required to mend things, and doing it all on national TV.  What a farce.  I have zero respect for Shannon.  The hell she lives in is of her own making.


 WOW!! Well said!


----------



## Jeneen

Decophile said:


> Shannon is hardwired to be miserable.  She's way too insecure to put her foot down and divorce David because she's desperate to get meaningful and sustained contrition from him so she can feel validated. Meanwhile her wounds lay open, raw and oozing venom, which means she'll forever lash out at David and chisel away at any contrition he may feel (which is probably next to nothing to begin with).  Shannon will never forgive David, and meanwhile is too weak to divorce him for having done something unforgivable.  It's going to take David to mercy kill this marriage.
> 
> I can understand Shannon leaving David over his infidelity.  I can understand her sticking around to try to mend things.  What I can't understand or respect is sticking around to mend things when David is clearly not interested in the hard work required to mend things, and doing it all on national TV.  What a farce.  I have zero respect for Shannon.  The hell she lives in is of her own making.




Boom!


----------



## Grace123

Decophile said:


> Shannon is hardwired to be miserable.  She's way too insecure to put her foot down and divorce David because she's desperate to get meaningful and sustained contrition from him so she can feel validated. Meanwhile her wounds lay open, raw and oozing venom, which means she'll forever lash out at David and chisel away at any contrition he may feel (which is probably next to nothing to begin with).  Shannon will never forgive David, and meanwhile is too weak to divorce him for having done something unforgivable.  It's going to take David to mercy kill this marriage.
> 
> I can understand Shannon leaving David over his infidelity.  I can understand her sticking around to try to mend things.  What I can't understand or respect is sticking around to mend things when David is clearly not interested in the hard work required to mend things, and doing it all on national TV.  What a farce.  I have zero respect for Shannon.  The hell she lives in is of her own making.



20 points to Gryffindor!


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> Shannon is hardwired to be miserable.  She's way too insecure to put her foot down and divorce David because she's desperate to get meaningful and sustained contrition from him so she can feel validated. Meanwhile her wounds lay open, raw and oozing venom, which means she'll forever lash out at David and chisel away at any contrition he may feel (which is probably next to nothing to begin with).  Shannon will never forgive David, and meanwhile is too weak to divorce him for having done something unforgivable.  It's going to take David to mercy kill this marriage.
> 
> I can understand Shannon leaving David over his infidelity.  I can understand her sticking around to try to mend things.  What I can't understand or respect is sticking around to mend things when David is clearly not interested in the hard work required to mend things, and doing it all on national TV.  What a farce.  I have zero respect for Shannon.  The hell she lives in is of her own making.



Very well put!  And I completely agree!


----------



## Tivo

Once that therapist told her David would leave if she didn't get over the affair I knew Shannon's desperation would set in. She's in panic mode. She can't punish David forever if he leaves her. She wants him around so she can be a victim.


----------



## sgj99

Decophile said:


> Shannon is hardwired to be miserable.  She's way too insecure to put her foot down and divorce David because she's desperate to get meaningful and sustained contrition from him so she can feel validated. Meanwhile her wounds lay open, raw and oozing venom, which means she'll forever lash out at David and chisel away at any contrition he may feel (which is probably next to nothing to begin with).  Shannon will never forgive David, and meanwhile is too weak to divorce him for having done something unforgivable.  It's going to take David to mercy kill this marriage.
> 
> *I can understand Shannon leaving David over his infidelity.  I can understand her sticking around to try to mend things.  What I can't understand or respect is sticking around to mend things when David is clearly not interested in the hard work required to mend things, and doing it all on national TV.  What a farce.  I have zero respect for Shannon.  The hell she lives in is of her own making.*



absolutely!

the only marriages that survive infidelity are the ones where the injured party can truly forgive the other party.  Shannon won't be able to do this and David is just waiting for the right moment to bail.  the fact that they've done this on national television and subjected their daughters to it is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## TC1

She doesn't want to forgive David..she wants to be a victim and keep playing that card. She doesn't want David to move on and be happier. She's obviously very insecure about being a divorcee, so much that she'll stay married and miserable just for the sake of saying she's still married.


----------



## starrynite_87

sgj99 said:


> without a doubt she needs help, not marriage counseling but therapy for herself.  i see signs of anxiety, depression and OCD to name a few.  she's so unhappy it's just too hard to watch.  her scenes are definitely not entertaining.




I've been saying this since last season...her issues with her husband and Heather stemmed from being unhappy...she seems addicted to being a victim


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> I've been saying this since last season...her issues with her husband and Heather stemmed from being unhappy...*she seems addicted to being a victim*



that's a good way to phrase it.


----------



## slang

starrynite_87 said:


> I've been saying this since last season...her issues with her husband and Heather stemmed from being unhappy...she seems addicted to being a victim



You are absolutely right!


----------



## lovesbmw

susieserb said:


> Women USE to know this.  Instead our examples are now of these self centered shrews who whine, drink and complain incessantly.
> 
> No thank you.


Your grandma is correct, Shannon needs to quit being so needy, insecure. If she can't then David will go towards happiness with someone else


----------



## MyMyMy

This new girl needs to go. I dont like her at all.


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan is the biggest brat ever.


----------



## horse17

^she needs a dope slap


----------



## missyb

Meghan is extremely immature and her husband seems to want nothing to do with her. If she spoke to me like she did to Shannon I'd tell her to F off and go back to high school. I see Jim on wife number 4 within  5 years.


----------



## MKB0925

missyb said:


> Meghan is extremely immature and her husband seems to want nothing to do with her. If she spoke to me like she did to Shannon I'd tell her to F off and go back to high school. I see Jim on wife number 4 within  5 years.



Yes she is terrible!  Her husband really does dislike her it is so obvious!


----------



## lulilu

Joining the hate Meghan club.  She is delusional about her future.


----------



## MyMyMy

Who is she anyways? She is acting like she is a big shot after she called shannon out for having a private cell. I thought her and heather are friends and then Heather says she is just getting to know her? Im lost


----------



## DC-Cutie

who goes and buy a dress, gets hair/makeup THINKING they were invited?  Like don't people wait for invites?


----------



## MyMyMy

DC-Cutie said:


> who goes and buy a dress, gets hair/makeup THINKING they were invited?  Like don't people wait for invites?



I think maybe she assumed she would be and the rest of the housewives would be invited. I am sure she was going to be in invited until Meghan diddnt get the response from Shannon in Nappa.


----------



## Michele26

This is what Lizzie reminds me of.


----------



## swags

Less than 15 minutes in and all I can think is that this Meghan is such an a-hole. I wish they would fire her now.
Could we have a week off from the Joker and her new house and saying how Terry wanted to downsize.... ENOUGH. I wish someone would tell her to shove a chandelier,  porte-cochere, champs de Collette up her pretentious rear end.


----------



## creighbaby

missyb said:


> Meghan is extremely immature and her husband seems to want nothing to do with her. If she spoke to me like she did to Shannon I'd tell her to F off and go back to high school. I see Jim on wife number 4 within  5 years.




I am trying to find confirmation that jim was cheating on wife#2 with bobblehead. The timing between the divorce and subsequent marriage seem very small.


----------



## AECornell

I guess I'm the weirdo. I think Meghan is totally justified. If someone acted that way towards me I wouldn't invite them to my house either! You don't have to be best friends with everyone. I know these people are only together because of filming, but seriously why are they acting like it's such a big deal.


----------



## missyb

creighbaby said:


> I am trying to find confirmation that jim was cheating on wife#2 with bobblehead. The timing between the divorce and subsequent marriage seem very small.




I wouldn't be surprised! But really he has no personality I guess she just sees the money.


----------



## missyb

I just read he divorced wife number 2 in jan 2014 and married Meghan in October 2014. All his restaurants have closed up. He also has 4 children but one the one is mentioned.


----------



## MyMyMy

Michele26 said:


> This is what Lizzie reminds me of.



LMFAO!!!!!! so true!!! lol  why isnt she a main houswife this season?


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> I guess I'm the weirdo. I think Meghan is totally justified. If someone acted that way towards me I wouldn't invite them to my house either! You don't have to be best friends with everyone. I know these people are only together because of filming, but seriously why are they acting like it's such a big deal.



nope, i'm with you.  Shannon was rude to Meghan and Meghan is justified in not inviting her into her home.  i also thought she handled it graciously when the other girls decided to leave to join Vicki and Shannon, she didn't get all dramatic and make it an issue.

and of course, Shannon is playing the victim on this issue which is going to make me hate her.  up until this point i've pitied her because of mental instability but playing victim because you've been rude doesn't work.  she hasn't like Meghan since Heather's ground-breaking Hoe-Down party.  and i hate it that everyone seems to think the "new girl" doesn't know anything because she's only 30.  i'm 52 and wouldn't treat her any different than another grown adult woman.  i don't think she's being immature.  i think Shannon is being delusional and needs to go hang out with Sonja in New York City.


----------



## horse17

I cant wait to see Vicki and Meghan go at it...


----------



## horse17

Tamara was stirring up trouble again....telling Meghan that Vicki wanted everyone to leave and join her and Shannon...


----------



## Oliveandchloe

I'm also on Meghan's side in general in the argument - Shannon played victim again and blew the phone call out of proportion. Yes, Shannon's reaction was understandable but if my friend had later told me that it was her on the phone and I didn't recognize her, we'd just have a good laugh and apologize and that's it. Shannon getting all bent out of shape because she called on her private cell seemed primmadonna-ish. I don't know that I would've disinvited her to the party, but I liked that Meghan made a decision and was also willing to live with the consequences, i.e. Shannon's friends leaving to see her. She seems like she actually is somewhat level headed in her thinking, from what I've seen so far.


----------



## sgj99

missyb said:


> I just read he divorced wife number 2 in jan 2014 and married Meghan in October 2014. All his restaurants have closed up. He also has 4 children but one the one is mentioned.



there are two older ones with wife no. 1 - Haley, the one they've shown and another one.  an it's nice that everyone can be a grown up about the divorced situation although i don't know how much of a "mom" Meghan thinks she can be when she's only been married to Jim for 4 months.  i find that kind of odd when she speaks about it like Haley's mom isn't around and it's obvious she is.  Jim's wife no. two i think is in St Louis and they had two kids and were only married six years.  my guess is that there is some dirt there but i haven't found any.



horse17 said:


> Tamara was stirring up trouble again....telling Meghan that Vicki wanted everyone to leave and join her and Shannon...



but Meghan didn't get all stirred up.  she thanked them for coming to her event and told them good-night.  Vicki would have been screeching at them as they walked down the drive-way.


----------



## pot_luck

I am team Meghan on this one too.


----------



## mama13drama99

I haven't settled on her overall but agree with Meghan on this issue.  Shannon's apology couldn't have been more disingenuous! 

With all of these shows, being charitable is such a cover for ego boosting!!!  I cannot stand it!  Why does everything have to be for show and spotlight?!?! 

It's official: I really do not like Heather!!! Took me all this time.  To be honest, one or two seasons I half watch cause Vicky and Tamara worked my nerves with all of the yelling and they oozed falseness.  But, yep, this episode confirmed that I just do not like Heather!  She's first on the list.


----------



## sgj99

Oliveandchloe said:


> I'm also on Meghan's side in general in the argument - Shannon played victim again and blew the phone call out of proportion. Yes, Shannon's reaction was understandable but if my friend had later told me that it was her on the phone and I didn't recognize her, we'd just have a good laugh and apologize and that's it. Shannon getting all bent out of shape because she called on her private cell seemed primmadonna-ish. *I don't know that I would've disinvited her to the party, but I liked that Meghan made a decision and was also willing to live with the consequences, i.e. Shannon's friends leaving to see her.* She seems like she actually is somewhat level headed in her thinking, from what I've seen so far.



did she dis-invite Shannon?  i thought Shannon was just never invited to begin with but made the hair appointment she was speaking about because she assumed she was invited.


----------



## nastasja

Did Meghan really pat her employee on the head and call her a pet? What a condescending POS.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't know why I'm not particularly bothered by Meghan. She's certainly not like able but I feel indifferent to her attention seeking behavior. It's like she's an annoying little fly that's not worth the bother. I dunno.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not bothered by her either.  Shannon on the other hand is a damn nutcase - I mean who blows up because a person calls them asking for help with a charity.  OK you number is private, but you need to take that up with the person, ummm I mean Bravo Production, for giving her the number!


I wouldn't have invited her into my home either and Shannon shouldn't have expected to be invited - they aren't 'cool like that'


----------



## pink1

I'm not sure I have a side in their argument but I do not care for Meghan or her husband at all.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not bothered by her either.  Shannon on the other hand is a damn nutcase - I mean who blows up because a person calls them asking for help with a charity.  OK you number is private, but you need to take that up with the person, ummm I mean Bravo Production, for giving her the number!
> 
> 
> *I wouldn't have invited her into my home either and Shannon shouldn't have expected to be invited - they aren't 'cool like that'*



i thought the way Shannon assumed she was invited after treating Meghan so poorly was incredible.  yes, Meghan is annoying but Shannon was very condescending to her.


----------



## swags

killerlife said:


> Did Meghan really pat her employee on the head and call her a pet? What a condescending POS.


 
I noticed that too. She's acting too comfy as the rich wife at 4 months in. Notice she didn't have to sign escrow papers with her husband. Nothing is in her name.


The reason I take Shannon's side is because Meghan and Shannon had already had a chat about the hoedown and Meghan taking shots with David. They seemed to be fine with each other and ready to get along but Meghan had to bring up the phone call later and ruin it. I do think Shannon overreacted, she could have just told her, I didn't realize it was you but I don't think Shannon did anything bad by being abrupt on the phone in the first place.


----------



## mama13drama99

Someone said this already but I was delayed in watching last night's episode...the ladies putting Meghan down because she's 30 years old shows how jealous and intimidated by her age they are!!!  Pretty sad! Of course they can't be content with their own ages!!!


----------



## missyb

I think Shannon assumed she was invited and got a dress etc because it seems no formal invite went out Meghan made phone calls 48 hrs before the benefit. That's not how these things are done. I've been to quite a few and you usually know months in advance of the date and then invitation goes about about 6-8 prior.


----------



## AECornell

I think they were all supposed to be there because it's in their contract. They have set filming dates and things to do. This was one of them. She didn't need an invite because it was something they were all supposed to film, hence all the getting ready plans.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Oliveandchloe said:


> I'm also on Meghan's side in general in the argument - Shannon played victim again and blew the phone call out of proportion. Yes, Shannon's reaction was understandable but if my friend had later told me that it was her on the phone and I didn't recognize her, we'd just have a good laugh and apologize and that's it. Shannon getting all bent out of shape because she called on her private cell seemed primmadonna-ish. I don't know that I would've disinvited her to the party, but I liked that Meghan made a decision and was also willing to live with the consequences, i.e. Shannon's friends leaving to see her. She seems like she actually is somewhat level headed in her thinking, from what I've seen so far.


 
+1 
As far as the marriage goes...I think he is the common denominator in his marriage woes, however I think Meghan is well aware of this given the low odds she gave her marriage. 

Shannon is ruining this season for me. 


And who calls and invites people to a charity party the day before? These shows are so heavily scripted now it's killing me.


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> I noticed that too. She's acting too comfy as the rich wife at 4 months in. Notice she didn't have to sign escrow papers with her husband. Nothing is in her name.
> 
> 
> The reason I take Shannon's side is because Meghan and Shannon had already had a chat about the hoedown and Meghan taking shots with David. They seemed to be fine with each other and ready to get along but Meghan had to bring up the phone call later and ruin it. I do think Shannon overreacted, she could have just told her, I didn't realize it was you but I don't think Shannon did anything bad by being abrupt on the phone in the first place.


 
She mentioned that her assistant was her friend. Maybe she is helping a single mother out from her old neighborhood for all we know. I hate the abrupt negative assumptions. 

And why would the house he had with his ex-wife for years before her be in her name after 4 months...it would take that long just to do the paperwork. 

Plenty of us have been abrupt with a sales call but when you find out it's a friend or acquaintance you don't continue to be rude and then escalate it. Shannon is unstable, Meghan sees it and seems to be the only one who doesn't want Shannon is situations that will turn volatile. Shannon is a very broken women as most women are after a betrayal, and reality tv is certainly not the catharsis she needs.


----------



## Creativelyswank

mama13drama99 said:


> Someone said this already but I was delayed in watching last night's episode...the ladies putting Meghan down because she's 30 years old shows how jealous and intimidated by her age they are!!!  Pretty sad! Of course they can't be content with their own ages!!!


 
Says way more about them than Meghan. I hate age shaming of any kind, why can't women empower each other? oh wait...this is Bravo.


----------



## Grace123

I didn't think the women were age-shaming Megan, I thought they were cutting her some slack because of her rude, mean-girl, immature behavior.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I think they were all supposed to be there because it's in their contract. They have set filming dates and things to do. This was one of them. She didn't need an invite because it was something they were all supposed to film, hence all the getting ready plans.


 
Kandi from ATL was asked about how the filming works and she said (not verbatim) that they don't have to show up for *everything.*  It's not written like that in their contracts.  I mean look at how Kim used to brush events off all the time.


----------



## guccimamma

lizzie looked like michael corleone's italian bride in that getup.


----------



## horse17

pink1 said:


> *I'm not sure I have a side in their argument* but I do not care for Meghan or her husband at all.




same here....I think they're both acting immature...but Im not sure if I would have invited Shannon to my home either...she was right when she said she would not know what to expect from her....


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I noticed that too. *She's acting too comfy as the rich wife at 4 months in. Notice she didn't have to sign escrow papers with her husband. Nothing is in her name.*
> 
> 
> The reason I take Shannon's side is because Meghan and Shannon had already had a chat about the hoedown and Meghan taking shots with David. They seemed to be fine with each other and ready to get along but Meghan had to bring up the phone call later and ruin it. I do think Shannon overreacted, she could have just told her, I didn't realize it was you but I don't think Shannon did anything bad by being abrupt on the phone in the first place.


 
I agree....I loved when Vicki said "uh, its your husbands money not yours"....
How do you know she didn't sign any papers with her husband and that nothing is in her name?


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> She mentioned that her assistant was her friend. Maybe she is helping a single mother out from her old neighborhood for all we know. I hate the abrupt negative assumptions.
> 
> And why would the house he had with his ex-wife for years before her be in her name after 4 months...it would take that long just to do the paperwork.
> 
> Plenty of us have been abrupt with a sales call but when you find out it's a friend or acquaintance* you don't continue to be rude and then escalate it*. Shannon is unstable, Meghan sees it and seems to be the only one who doesn't want Shannon is situations that will turn volatile. Shannon is a very broken women as most women are after a betrayal, and reality tv is certainly not the catharsis she needs.


I agree Shannon is unstable , butI don't think she was rude to Meghan during the phone call...


----------



## DiorT

After watching the previews for next week, I think I am done.  I can't deal with all the screaming in those high pitched voices...ugh.


----------



## Creativelyswank

horse17 said:


> I agree Shannon is unstable , butI don't think she was rude to Meghan during the phone call...


 No you are right, she was abrupt as I would be if I had a car full of kids and I thought it was a sales call, but when she received the text clarifying who it was she was then rude and escalated it in Napa. 
The judgment of David's drinking baffled me when she was practically having an anxiety attack looking for vodka at the winery. Drinking is not helping her situation or clarity.


----------



## swags

Creativelyswank said:


> She mentioned that her assistant was her friend. Maybe she is helping a single mother out from her old neighborhood for all we know. I hate the abrupt negative assumptions.
> 
> And why would the house he had with his ex-wife for years before her be in her name after 4 months...it would take that long just to do the paperwork.
> 
> Plenty of us have been abrupt with a sales call but when you find out it's a friend or acquaintance you don't continue to be rude and then escalate it. Shannon is unstable, Meghan sees it and seems to be the only one who doesn't want Shannon is situations that will turn volatile. Shannon is a very broken women as most women are after a betrayal, and reality tv is certainly not the catharsis she needs.



She called the assisrant a friend that she pays for. I would rsther be. called an assistant. The assistant can't stick up for herself on tv but I wisb she would have told her "I'm not your friend dipsh*t"


----------



## DC-Cutie

screaming is their version of talking (with the exception of heather - she's just tightly wound and uppity).


Tamara - has allegedly found the Lord, but he was never lost so I don't know how that works.  Nest week I'm sure she'll be back to her unchrist like behavior


Vicki - still yelling at the top of her lungs about everything


Shannon - needs to stay off the alcohol and face the fact David doesn't want her


----------



## swags

I don't think anyone is jealous of Meghans age.  Most of the 30ish housewives they've tried have been a bit dumb. Gretchen, Alexis. Lydia, and Lizzie didn't quite mesh with the others..To be fair,there have been some older dumb ones like Lynne. . This one is trying to take a tough stand but she comes off like a jerk.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> screaming is their version of talking (with the exception of heather - she's just tightly wound and uppity).
> 
> 
> *Tamara - has allegedly found the Lord, but he was never lost so I don't know how that works.  Nest week I'm sure she'll be back to her unchrist like behavior
> *
> 
> Vicki - still yelling at the top of her lungs about everything
> 
> Shannon - needs to stay off the alcohol and face the fact David doesn't want her



Tamara claims she isn't the mean girl any more. In reality she's trying to improve her image to the viewers by acting nice.


----------



## horse17

looking forward to Meghan going after Vicki...Vicki is the one who always says she doesn't always like the "new" girls....


as others have said, Im on the fence about Meghan...she just seems odd to me...


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> *I don't think anyone is jealous of Meghans age.*  Most of the 30ish housewives they've tried have been a bit dumb. Gretchen, Alexis. Lydia, and Lizzie didn't quite mesh with the others..To be fair,there have been some older dumb ones like Lynne. . This one is trying to take a tough stand but she comes off like a jerk.



i don't think anyone cares that she is 30, just that she is a 3rd wife (of 4 months), no kids of her own, know it all.

when women get angry at a younger woman, it is always termed jealousy....i don't think anyone is jealous of her. she really has nothing of her own.


----------



## mama13drama99

swags said:


> I don't think anyone is jealous of Meghans age.  Most of the 30ish housewives they've tried have been a bit dumb. Gretchen, Alexis. Lydia, and Lizzie didn't quite mesh with the others..To be fair,there have been some older dumb ones like Lynne. . This one is trying to take a tough stand but she comes off like a jerk.




Noooo, not Lydia!!!!  Lydia was very...ummm, what's the word...eccentric.  I was hoping it was the editing that made her come off a little airhead-y.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> screaming is their version of talking (with the exception of heather - she's just tightly wound and uppity).
> 
> 
> Tamara - has allegedly found the Lord, but he was never lost so I don't know how that works.  Nest week I'm sure she'll be back to her unchrist like behavior
> 
> 
> Vicki - still yelling at the top of her lungs about everything
> 
> 
> Shannon - needs to stay off the alcohol and face the fact David doesn't want her




You just slayed me with "...he was never lost"!  You have some one-liners that can teach the HWs a thing or two!


----------



## mama13drama99

Grace123 said:


> I didn't think the women were age-shaming Megan, I thought they were cutting her some slack because of her rude, mean-girl, immature behavior.




Grace123, I'm going to disagree with ya on this one.  It seemed/sounded like age-shaming, of if not that then just pointing out her behavior and age as being in concert.  Does that make sense?  Like, okay, I'll give the opinions leaning to the side of Meghan being rude some weight, but why couldn't it just be that she was rude or mean-girlish just because?  In every single interview each of them made it a point multiple times to chalk up whatever they were saying or simply had to make mention of her age!  

Just a few examples-

Shannon: 1) "Who do you think you are Miss 30 year old?" 2) "I feel like I'm in middle school with Sophie! Adults don't act this way!"

Tamara: "Meghan is very opinionated. And some times, at that age, you think you know it all. Not saying that she thinks she knows it all, but she thinks she knows it all." 

Now if that's not age-shaming, and I'm stilling thinking about the appropriate description because they aren't really shaming (in the sense that I think of) Meghan's age but it is DEFINITELY A PUT DOWN, then I don't know what else is!!!  And they ALL are immature on a regular basis!  They ALL have exhibited at least one major dumb moment...some of the lack of common knowledge or pronunciation of words has been brutal...maybe Heather is the exception...have I shared that she's leading the pack on my list of getting on my nerves???  And for her butt, the fact that she doesn't seem to know when to turn off her uppity airs makes her dumb!!! 

Shannon is a consummate VICTIM!!! She went in the bathroom with David no less (who when the door opened appear as though he'd rather been in surgery as the patient while awake) and broke down crying saying that she had been ambushed!!!  Really???  Miss 30 year old seemed to attempt to be mature (some will argue that bringing it up in anyway was immature, but to each his own...it still bother her so it is what it is in my opinion) by bring you to the side, away from others and practically whispered what bothered her.  Instead of just hearing her out, and even calmly stating that she thought the issue was over, she did her usual that we've seen...go from zero to 1000 in a matter of seconds.  

In all of these shows, it's seems far to difficult to say, "Hey, XYZ bothered me and this is how I felt/feel". Regardless if the other person sees it as valid or not. Then respond and say, "My bad" or "I'm sorry" or "That wasn't my intention" or "I'll be mindful of that" or ANY darn thing that remotely resembles logically, respectful behavior.  The audience would be smaller if that happened even 50% of the time, but it'd be nice to see that 15-20% of the time, right?  

Last thing...promise...Tamara and her antics with PRETENDING as if she's not stirring the pot is just awful to watch.  Her, Vicki and Shannon at dinner and her revealing that she had been invited to the "gala" was terrible acting!!!!


----------



## AECornell

I'm betting Shannon (and most others, including all franchises) want to show up for everything scheduled so they can stay relevant. If they're not at event, they're more likely to go the way of Aviva (good riddance).



DC-Cutie said:


> Kandi from ATL was asked about how the filming works and she said (not verbatim) that they don't have to show up for *everything.*  It's not written like that in their contracts.  I mean look at how Kim used to brush events off all the time.


----------



## Grace123

mama13drama99 said:


> Grace123, I'm going to disagree with ya on this one.  It seemed/sounded like age-shaming, of if not that then just pointing out her behavior and age as being in concert.  Does that make sense?  Like, okay, I'll give the opinions leaning to the side of Meghan being rude some weight, but why couldn't it just be that she was rude or mean-girlish just because?  In every single interview each of them made it a point multiple times to chalk up whatever they were saying or simply had to make mention of her age!
> 
> Just a few examples-
> 
> Shannon: 1) "Who do you think you are Miss 30 year old?" 2) "I feel like I'm in middle school with Sophie! Adults don't act this way!"
> 
> Tamara: "Meghan is very opinionated. And some times, at that age, you think you know it all. Not saying that she thinks she knows it all, but she thinks she knows it all."
> 
> Now if that's not age-shaming, and I'm stilling thinking about the appropriate description because they aren't really shaming (in the sense that I think of) Meghan's age but it is DEFINITELY A PUT DOWN, then I don't know what else is!!!  And they ALL are immature on a regular basis!  They ALL have exhibited at least one major dumb moment...some of the lack of common knowledge or pronunciation of words has been brutal...maybe Heather is the exception...have I shared that she's leading the pack on my list of getting on my nerves???  And for her butt, the fact that she doesn't seem to know when to turn off her uppity airs makes her dumb!!!
> 
> Shannon is a consummate VICTIM!!! She went in the bathroom with David no less (who when the door opened appear as though he'd rather been in surgery as the patient while awake) and broke down crying saying that she had been ambushed!!!  Really???  Miss 30 year old seemed to attempt to be mature (some will argue that bringing it up in anyway was immature, but to each his own...it still bother her so it is what it is in my opinion) by bring you to the side, away from others and practically whispered what bothered her.  Instead of just hearing her out, and even calmly stating that she thought the issue was over, she did her usual that we've seen...go from zero to 1000 in a matter of seconds.
> 
> In all of these shows, it's seems far to difficult to say, "Hey, XYZ bothered me and this is how I felt/feel". Regardless if the other person sees it as valid or not. Then respond and say, "My bad" or "I'm sorry" or "That wasn't my intention" or "I'll be mindful of that" or ANY darn thing that remotely resembles logically, respectful behavior.  The audience would be smaller if that happened even 50% of the time, but it'd be nice to see that 15-20% of the time, right?
> 
> Last thing...promise...Tamara and her antics with PRETENDING as if she's not stirring the pot is just awful to watch.  Her, Vicki and Shannon at dinner and her revealing that she had been invited to the "gala" was terrible acting!!!!



I don't mind you disagreeing with me. It's bound to happen.  I still think they cut her plenty of slack but that's just me. I mean they showed up at her party, (I'm guessing mainly because it WAS for charity), well not Vicki, and were up front about where they were going when they left. I'm not sure Megan deserved an explanation, but they did give her one. As for Megan, I still think she was rude, obnoxious and very childish about the entire event. I mean who doesn't want someone at a Charity Event who has lots of money and will no doubt give plenty? If it were my event, I invite Satan if I thought he'd drop a bundle. It only makes the Host look good, right, if they gather a large amount of $$$$ during the party? 

I'm not particularly on Shannon's side of this, or the side of any of them. It's just that I think Megan was extremely rude about the entire matter, especially since this was for Charity, not her own private party.


----------



## tesi

conflict, no matter how small or petty, is part on the contract&#8230;..
when viewing its important to remember that.  just my thoughts.


----------



## Creativelyswank

horse17 said:


> looking forward to Meghan going after Vicki...Vicki is the one who always says she doesn't always like the "new" girls....
> 
> 
> as others have said, Im on the fence about Meghan...she just seems odd to me...


 
It's the ears.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Grace123 said:


> I don't mind you disagreeing with me. It's bound to happen.  I still think they cut her plenty of slack but that's just me. I mean they showed up at her party, (I'm guessing mainly because it WAS for charity), well not Vicki, and were up front about where they were going when they left. I'm not sure Megan deserved an explanation, but they did give her one. As for Megan, I still think she was rude, obnoxious and very childish about the entire event. I mean who doesn't want someone at a Charity Event who has lots of money and will no doubt give plenty? If it were my event, I invite Satan if I thought he'd drop a bundle. It only makes the Host look good, right, if they gather a large amount of $$$$ during the party?
> 
> I'm not particularly on Shannon's side of this, or the side of any of them. It's just that I think Megan was extremely rude about the entire matter, especially since this was for Charity, not her own private party.


 
I think if you are making your debut in local society and you know a guest is quite volatile and might possibly make a scene, that is a just reason not to invite them. Why ruin the party for everyone else to appease one person who has zero consideration for you. However in RH world I think this is the goal.  If Shannon really wanted an invite then maybe she should have answered her texts. If you can't even converse with me why would I want you at my party?


----------



## Grace123

Creativelyswank said:


> I think if you are making your debut in local society and you know a guest is quite volatile and might possibly make a scene, that is a just reason not to invite them. Why ruin the party for everyone else to appease one person who has zero consideration for you. However in RH world I think this is the goal.  If Shannon really wanted an invite then maybe she should have answered her texts. If you can't even converse with me why would I want you at my party?



It's all a matter of interpretation. Some saw volatile, some saw rude. Somewhere in the middle. Honestly, I didn't think Shannon showed a lack of consideration for Megan, I tend to think she gave Megan her just due. This is just my opinion. Others may find Megan's ways quite charming.

 I'm not Anti-Megan completely, just this particular side of her. Hopefully, it doesn't continue along with her rather tacky attempt to show her prowess via newly married money.


----------



## nastasja

Creativelyswank said:


> It's the ears.




And ET neck.


----------



## mama13drama99

Grace123 said:


> It's all a matter of interpretation. Some saw volatile, some saw rude. Somewhere in the middle. Honestly, I didn't think Shannon showed a lack of consideration for Megan, I tend to think she gave Megan her just due. This is just my opinion. Others may find Megan's ways quite charming.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Anti-Megan completely, just this particular side of her. Hopefully, it doesn't continue along with her rather tacky attempt to show her prowess via newly married money.




I'm my earlier reply (which I seem to be doing a great deal of today) I meant to say that after Shannon came out of the bathroom, Meghan should not have engaged further.  THAT part came across condescending.  I don't recall what she said exactly but remember she said charity like "char-ee-tee"? I wish there was a voice feature to convey what I mean.  Nonetheless, I didn't like that at all.  And her saying "...you would have answered if you knew it was about charity?".  At that point she clearly had had her first "it"encounter with Shannon and should have backed off and not pressed the issue (at that time and in that setting).  

I STILL believe that the girls were/are putting her down simply because she is younger than them.  Vicki said some things at dinner with Shannon and Tamara...actually all of them did if I'm not mistaken!  

I'm no Shannon fan, but no Meghan fan either!  And I liked that Meghan stuck to her decision.  It really wasn't major either way, but it's good to see her not bring flip flopping to the mix early.  Shannon just does not have a grip on what's real.  When she found out they Meghan didn't invite or plan to invite her, she immediately went to "so I've been banned from her house?"  Who said that???  Yall just had a heated exchange and you're "new" to one another.  It's take it or leave it right now (until/if it's sorted out and I hope this isn't long and drawn out), and if I were Meghan I would have left it.  Not permanently.  But I would have.  Even Tamara's messy self said that there was something more to Shannon's reaction. Haven't they warned Meghan too?  I'd be inclined to have let her sit that one out too.  

At this point in the season, do the rest know about the affair?  I recall another member pointed out that Shannon has had a problem with Meghan since Heather's ground breaking thing...


----------



## Grace123

mama13drama99 said:


> I'm my earlier reply (which I seem to be doing a great deal of today) I meant to say that after Shannon came out of the bathroom, Meghan should not have engaged further.  THAT part came across condescending.  I don't recall what she said exactly but remember she said charity like "char-ee-tee"? I wish there was a voice feature to convey what I mean.  Nonetheless, I didn't like that at all.  And her saying "...you would have answered if you knew it was about charity?".  At that point she clearly had had her first "it"encounter with Shannon and should have backed off and not pressed the issue (at that time and in that setting).
> 
> I STILL believe that the girls were/are putting her down simply because she is younger than them.  Vicki said some things at dinner with Shannon and Tamara...actually all of them did if I'm not mistaken!
> 
> I'm no Shannon fan, but no Meghan fan either!  And I liked that Meghan stuck to her decision.  It really wasn't major either way, but it's good to see her not bring flip flopping to the mix early.  Shannon just does not have a grip on what's real.  When she found out they Meghan didn't invite or plan to invite her, she immediately went to "so I've been banned from her house?"  Who said that???  Yall just had a heated exchange and you're "new" to one another.  It's take it or leave it right now (until/if it's sorted out and I hope this isn't long and drawn out), and if I were Meghan I would have left it.  Not permanently.  But I would have.  Even Tamara's messy self said that there was something more to Shannon's reaction. Haven't they warned Meghan too?  I'd be inclined to have let her sit that one out too.
> 
> *At this point in the season, do the rest know about the affair?  I recall another member pointed out that Shannon has had a problem with Meghan since Heather's ground breaking thing*...



This I don't know about, but I did read on FB somewhere today that the person he was having the affair with left all social media so no one could track her down. I'm assuming it's a her.  I can't believe I'm so into this! I guess this is what happens when you're recovering from surgery and having nothing to do but watch tv and read.


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> I'm my earlier reply (which I seem to be doing a great deal of today) I meant to say that after Shannon came out of the bathroom, Meghan should not have engaged further.  THAT part came across condescending.  I don't recall what she said exactly but remember she said charity like "char-ee-tee"? I wish there was a voice feature to convey what I mean.  Nonetheless, I didn't like that at all.  And her saying "...you would have answered if you knew it was about charity?".  At that point she clearly had had her first "it"encounter with Shannon and should have backed off and not pressed the issue (at that time and in that setting).
> 
> *I STILL believe that the girls were/are putting her down simply because she is younger than them.  Vicki said some things at dinner with Shannon and Tamara...actually all of them did if I'm not mistaken!
> *
> 
> *I'm no Shannon fan, but no Meghan fan either!  And I liked that Meghan stuck to her decision.  It really wasn't major either way, but it's good to see her not bring flip flopping to the mix early.  Shannon just does not have a grip on what's real.  When she found out they Meghan didn't invite or plan to invite her, she immediately went to "so I've been banned from her house?"  Who said that???  Yall just had a heated exchange and you're "new" to one another.  It's take it or leave it right now (until/if it's sorted out and I hope this isn't long and drawn out), and if I were Meghan I would have left it.  Not permanently.  But I would have.  Even Tamara's messy self said that there was something more to Shannon's reaction. Haven't they warned Meghan too?  I'd be inclined to have let her sit that one out too.  *
> 
> At this point in the season, do the rest know about the affair?  I recall another member pointed out that Shannon has had a problem with Meghan since Heather's ground breaking thing...



i definitely think the women have a problem with a younger woman coming into their group.  which in my opinion is stupid.  but i don't live in an area that makes youth and beauty as big a commodity that So. Cal. seems to.

totally agree.  i'm neither team Meghan or team Shannon but i think Meghan handled herself well with this situation.  and i found Shannon's reaction to not being included absurd - how can you expect to be invited into someone's home when you've been snide?  Shannon is her own worst enemy.


----------



## candy2100

My two cents:

Shannon should have been invited because it was the charity for which she hosted the previous year's event.  Why wouldn't she think she was going to the event that she had not only previously hosted but also had probably attended before that?

Age shaming,  what a silly term, I'm sorry.  Everyone thinks their age is the best/most knowledgeable age to be.  That's all it is.


----------



## mama13drama99

[emoji15] 
...and exits stage left...


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji15]
> ...and exits stage left...


----------



## Grace123

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji15]
> ...and exits stage left...



No, come back!!!


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> I think if you are making your debut in local society and you know a guest is quite volatile and might possibly make a scene, that is a just reason not to invite them. Why ruin the party for everyone else to appease one person who has zero consideration for you. However in RH world I think this is the goal.  If Shannon really wanted an invite then maybe she should have answered her texts. If you can't even converse with me why would I want you at my party?



she acts like this is her cotillion, and everyone is waiting for her to be presented. 

her heart is all- a-flutter with anticipation.

give me a break!


----------



## pjhm

In Meghan's Bravo blog she says it was her husband Jimmy who insisted Shannon not be invited because Meghan was so upset. Not sure I buy this but found it interesting that she's blaming it on him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean Shannon did call her "Miss 30 year old..."  why bring her age into it?  If Vicki had done the same thing, would she have said "Miss 45/50+ year old' - heck no!


----------



## pot_luck

mama13drama99 said:


> Grace123, I'm going to disagree with ya on this one.  It seemed/sounded like age-shaming, of if not that then just pointing out her behavior and age as being in concert.  Does that make sense?  Like, okay, I'll give the opinions leaning to the side of Meghan being rude some weight, but why couldn't it just be that she was rude or mean-girlish just because?  In every single interview each of them made it a point multiple times to chalk up whatever they were saying or simply had to make mention of her age!
> 
> Just a few examples-
> 
> Shannon: 1) "Who do you think you are Miss 30 year old?" 2) "I feel like I'm in middle school with Sophie! Adults don't act this way!"
> 
> Tamara: "Meghan is very opinionated. And some times, at that age, you think you know it all. Not saying that she thinks she knows it all, but she thinks she knows it all."
> 
> Now if that's not age-shaming, and I'm stilling thinking about the appropriate description because they aren't really shaming (in the sense that I think of) Meghan's age but it is DEFINITELY A PUT DOWN, then I don't know what else is!!!  And they ALL are immature on a regular basis!  They ALL have exhibited at least one major dumb moment...some of the lack of common knowledge or pronunciation of words has been brutal...maybe Heather is the exception...have I shared that she's leading the pack on my list of getting on my nerves???  And for her butt, the fact that she doesn't seem to know when to turn off her uppity airs makes her dumb!!!
> 
> Shannon is a consummate VICTIM!!! She went in the bathroom with David no less (who when the door opened appear as though he'd rather been in surgery as the patient while awake) and broke down crying saying that she had been ambushed!!!  Really???  Miss 30 year old seemed to attempt to be mature (some will argue that bringing it up in anyway was immature, but to each his own...it still bother her so it is what it is in my opinion) by bring you to the side, away from others and practically whispered what bothered her.  Instead of just hearing her out, and even calmly stating that she thought the issue was over, she did her usual that we've seen...go from zero to 1000 in a matter of seconds.
> 
> In all of these shows, it's seems far to difficult to say, "Hey, XYZ bothered me and this is how I felt/feel". Regardless if the other person sees it as valid or not. Then respond and say, "My bad" or "I'm sorry" or "That wasn't my intention" or "I'll be mindful of that" or ANY darn thing that remotely resembles logically, respectful behavior.  The audience would be smaller if that happened even 50% of the time, but it'd be nice to see that 15-20% of the time, right?
> 
> Last thing...promise...Tamara and her antics with PRETENDING as if she's not stirring the pot is just awful to watch.  Her, Vicki and Shannon at dinner and her revealing that she had been invited to the "gala" was terrible acting!!!!


----------



## DrDior

This "you have to invite everyone!" thing is a high school mentality perpetuated by Bravo because it needs drama - either by playing up the high school drama or by forcing all these nutbars in a room together.

In the version of the real world in which I live (and in which there are no cameras waiting to capture endless catfights), if I don't like you ... I'm not inviting you to my house. THE. END.


----------



## pjhm

For a regular party, that is true. If you're trying to raise money for a charity, than you invite those with deep pockets. Thus, for the sake of the charity, you hold your nose.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean Shannon did call her "Miss 30 year old..."  why bring her age into it?  If Vicki had done the same thing, would she have said "Miss 45/50+ year old' - heck no!




THHHHHHIS!!!

That's been exactly my point!  Chop Meghan's but up!  I did a few posts back about her not just letting the mess ride after Shannon emerged from the powder room!  But, for me, it had nothing to do with her age.  Maybe it did.  But for them to keep honing in on her being 30, and saying the ish they are spewing like "I feel like I'm in middle school with Sophie" and "Adults don't act like that!"  Come on??? Really??? No one else sees that??? Because if that's the case then they should ALL feel like their in PRE-SCHOOL every darn time they get into and stir up some mess!  

Don't get me wrong, can a younger person's youth show in their behavior and not be mature?  Absolutely!!! And again that may have been the case with Meg when Shannon emerged from the powder room.  As a matter of fact I'm more inclined to think that it was.  But let's be real about it.  Tammy, Vicks and Shannon are not making those comments purely out of observation.  It rubs them the wrong way that she's the young kid on the scene!  Even Tammy said, unrelated to the gala issue, that Meg was her mini-me.  Yet, topped that off with something about how much taller she was than her.  May not have been mean-spirited and just a little humor...but I don't believe Tammy has it in her to not throw insults disguised with a big ribbon and smile.


----------



## kirsten

Has anyone noticed how long Meghan's neck is?


----------



## swags

mama13drama99 said:


> THHHHHHIS!!!
> 
> That's been exactly my point!  Chop Meghan's but up!  I did a few posts back about her not just letting the mess ride after Shannon emerged from the powder room!  But, for me, it had nothing to do with her age.  Maybe it did.  But for them to keep honing in on her being 30, and saying the ish they are spewing like "I feel like I'm in middle school with Sophie" and "Adults don't act like that!"  Come on??? Really??? No one else sees that??? Because if that's the case then they should ALL feel like their in PRE-SCHOOL every darn time they get into and stir up some mess!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, can a younger person's youth show in their behavior and not be mature?  Absolutely!!! And again that may have been the case with Meg when Shannon emerged from the powder room.  As a matter of fact I'm more inclined to think that it was.  But let's be real about it.  Tammy, Vicks and Shannon are not making those comments purely out of observation.  It rubs them the wrong way that she's the young kid on the scene!  Even Tammy said, unrelated to the gala issue, that Meg was her mini-me.  Yet, topped that off with something about how much taller she was than her.  May not have been mean-spirited and just a little humor...but I don't believe Tammy has it in her to not throw insults disguised with a big ribbon and smile.




Well, none of them are very mature and yes they tend to go in on the younger ones. But honestly, they wouldn't call Meghan the c word a la Brandi from BH is so they went with 30 year old. Its not the worst thing to be called. They don't like her. Her husband doesn't seem to like her, she's got an uphill. We'll see how she does.


----------



## mama13drama99

swags said:


> Well, none of them are very mature and yes they tend to go in on the younger ones. But honestly, they wouldn't call Meghan the c word a la Brandi from BH is so they went with 30 year old. Its not the worst thing to be called. They don't like her. Her husband doesn't seem to like her, she's got an uphill. We'll see how she does.




Uphill for real!


----------



## imgg

Meghan gets away with more because she has a softer delivery, but I'm siding with Shannon on this one.  Meghan overreacted over Shannon not returning her text or not knowing who she was when she didn't properly identify herself.  Meghan has a huge ego and knows Shannon is easy prey and is constantly giving her small digs.  I'm glad Vicky sat the charity event out, Meghan was thinking everyone would side with her and for her to say to Shannon look at me when I am talking to you....really? Shannon handled herself better than I would if someone said that to me.  Meghan is the one who keeps approaching Shannon first over the hoedown and then over "you didn't return my text" she does act immature for her age IMO.


----------



## Love4H

Meghan is a bully. 
She's so obviously taking advantages of an emotionally damaged person to create drama for her story line. 

Me no likey. 

*****, bye.


----------



## guccimamma

pjhm said:


> In Meghan's Bravo blog she says it was her husband Jimmy who insisted Shannon not be invited because Meghan was so upset. Not sure I buy this but found it interesting that she's blaming it on him.



he probably told her to blame it on him, to shut her up and move on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Meghan is a bully.
> She's so obviously taking advantages of an emotionally damaged person to create drama for her story line.
> 
> Me no likey.
> 
> *****, bye.




a bully?  really?


----------



## starrynite_87

Love4H said:


> Meghan is a bully.
> 
> She's so obviously taking advantages of an emotionally damaged person to create drama for her story line.
> 
> 
> 
> Me no likey.
> 
> 
> 
> *****, bye.




Like I said last season...I have no sympathy for Shannon she puts herself in these situations and plays victim...agin her marriage(constantly picking fights with her husband), the whole Heather kicked me out of her house


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> Joining the hate Meghan club.  She is delusional about her future.



I think what put me over the edge with her was her wanting to use the charity to put her on the map so to speak with the OC crowd (besides all that helping sick kids "stuff").  Yeah thats what charity events are for Meghan.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

MyMyMy said:


> Who is she anyways? She is acting like she is a big shot after she called shannon out for having a private cell. I thought her and heather are friends and then Heather says she is just getting to know her? Im lost



I think Heather and Terry were friends with Jim first.  She said they are friends with Jim's ex (who is dying of cancer) and are friends with Meghan probably by default.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

horse17 said:


> Tamara was stirring up trouble again....telling Meghan that Vicki wanted everyone to leave and join her and Shannon...



I thought the same thing.  She called Vicky and not the other way around.  This is why Eddie probably did not want to go to this event.  He is clearly sick of all the BS that goes on and probably cringes that Tams is part of it.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamara - has allegedly found the Lord, but he was never lost so I don't know how that works.  Nest week I'm sure she'll be back to her unchrist like behavior



I think that ship sailed already when she said if no one likes it (that she was saved) they can "suck it".


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^ Yep! I cringed when she made that remark.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> Like I said last season...I have no sympathy for Shannon she puts herself in these situations and plays victim...agin her marriage(constantly picking fights with her husband), the whole Heather kicked me out of her house



i'm with you, the I'm the victim routine has gone off the rails.



bagnshoofetish said:


> I think Heather and Terry were friends with Jim first.  She said they are friends with Jim's ex (who is dying of cancer) and are friends with Meghan probably by default.



the first Mrs. Edmonds is the mom of Haley and the one Jim and Meghan are close to.  i got the impression it was no. 2 that Heather and Terry knew (i don't know why or where i picked that up and i could certainly be wrong).



bagnshoofetish said:


> I think that ship sailed already when she said if no one likes it (that she was saved) they can "suck it".





GirlieShoppe said:


> ^^ Yep! I cringed when she made that remark.



i cringed too.  first she's going to speak about her new found faith and that she's been saved but then she says that anyone who doubts her can "suck it."  my, my ... how very unChristen of you, Tamra.  i guess i'm one of those who can suck it because her actions and words prove how true (or rather not true) her faith is.  i'm one of those that is appalled that she'd do this for a storyline.


----------



## GoGlam

Vicky's hair and wardrobe is looking better this season than ever before.


----------



## GoGlam

What was Meghan's hairstylist doing to her hair? She kept curling and curling, but the hair looked like she took 1 min to pin a side back and that's it.


----------



## Swanky

Her hair is bad, lol!  It looks bad in every scene IMO.  Either she doesn't know how to style it or it's just REALLY bad and won't hold a style for some reason. ??


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her hair is bad, lol!  It looks bad in every scene IMO.  Either she doesn't know how to style it or it's just REALLY bad and won't hold a style for some reason. ??




I agree!


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> i cringed too.  first she's going to *speak about her new found faith and that she's been saved *but then she says that anyone who doubts her can "suck it."  my, my ... how very unChristen of you, Tamra.  i guess i'm one of those who can suck it because her actions and words prove how true (or rather not true) her faith is.  i'm one of those that is appalled that she'd do this for a storyline.



she found Jesus when her ratings went way down. he works in mysterious ways.


----------



## swags

I would like this to be the last season of Tamra. Whether or not she's saved, save the viewers!


Also, if the next episode previews of Vicki's phone call is when her mom passed away... lets just say, I don't agree with showing something so personal.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> a bully?  really?



Yes, in my opinion she is. 
She wouldn't behave as an open bully obviously on TV. Yet I can clearly see she enjoys and does it to people quite often.


----------



## DrDior

guccimamma said:


> she found Jesus when her ratings went way down. he works in mysterious ways.



*snerk*


----------



## krissa

I'm not caught up on the past few episodes, but the preview of the next episode looks heartbreaking. I'm guessing the cameras were rolling when Vicky learned her mom passed away and just seeing her fall to floor kills me. I can't even imagine going through that let alone having video.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I would like this to be the last season of Tamra. Whether or not she's saved, save the viewers!
> 
> 
> Also, if the next episode previews of Vicki's phone call is when her mom passed away... lets just say, I don't agree with showing something so personal.





krissa said:


> I'm not caught up on the past few episodes, but the preview of the next episode looks heartbreaking. I'm guessing the cameras were rolling when Vicky learned her mom passed away and just seeing her fall to floor kills me. I can't even imagine going through that let alone having video.



while these shows are not known for having any discretion filming and airing Vicki's reaction to the phone call is so low, even for Bravo.


----------



## Cc1213

GoGlam said:


> Vicky's hair and wardrobe is looking better this season than ever before.




Oh yeah, I love her Blazers. Looks like a lot of Chanel or St John? She looks much more put together.


----------



## Cc1213

mama13drama99 said:


> THHHHHHIS!!!
> 
> That's been exactly my point!  Chop Meghan's but up!  I did a few posts back about her not just letting the mess ride after Shannon emerged from the powder room!  But, for me, it had nothing to do with her age.  Maybe it did.  But for them to keep honing in on her being 30, and saying the ish they are spewing like "I feel like I'm in middle school with Sophie" and "Adults don't act like that!"  Come on??? Really??? No one else sees that??? Because if that's the case then they should ALL feel like their in PRE-SCHOOL every darn time they get into and stir up some mess!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, can a younger person's youth show in their behavior and not be mature?  Absolutely!!! And again that may have been the case with Meg when Shannon emerged from the powder room.  As a matter of fact I'm more inclined to think that it was.  But let's be real about it.  Tammy, Vicks and Shannon are not making those comments purely out of observation.  It rubs them the wrong way that she's the young kid on the scene!  Even Tammy said, unrelated to the gala issue, that Meg was her mini-me.  Yet, topped that off with something about how much taller she was than her.  May not have been mean-spirited and just a little humor...but I don't believe Tammy has it in her to not throw insults disguised with a big ribbon and smile.




Yes, they so focus on her age too much! But it doesn't help that Megan does act like an entitled teenager [emoji58]


----------



## imgg

Cc1213 said:


> Oh yeah, I love her Blazers. Looks like a lot of Chanel or St John? She looks much more put together.



She wears a lot of Chanel....better than those sky shirts she and Tamara wore in the initial seasons.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> She wears a lot of Chanel....better than those sky shirts she and Tamara wore in the initial seasons.



Oh yeah, I forgot about those tops LOL!!


----------



## Prettyn

It looks like Vicki has a more refined nose this season. She looks great!


----------



## GoGlam

Cc1213 said:


> Oh yeah, I love her Blazers. Looks like a lot of Chanel or St John? She looks much more put together.




That must be it! I've definitely noticed some of the Chanel but I don't know who the blue jacket was by.. Looks like it might be a contemporary designer.


----------



## shoegal

Just caught up - Meghan is an entitled snot. It's great that she has a good relationship with Haleys mom but she couldn't possibly think she's co-parenting her at 17. Shannon is a bit histrionic but I also don't like people giving out my number. Could she have been more gracious? Probably but I get her thinking it was a sales call. I like Shannon and Vicki together - two nut jobs but funny.


----------



## pjhm

shoegal said:


> Just caught up - Meghan is an entitled snot. It's great that she has a good relationship with Haleys mom but she couldn't possibly think she's co-parenting her at 17. Shannon is a bit histrionic but I also don't like people giving out my number. Could she have been more gracious? Probably but I get her thinking it was a sales call. I like Shannon and Vicki together - two nut jobs but funny.




Agree!


----------



## barbie444

I just saw the last episode and Megan is such a turn off. If the charity is really that important to you wouldn't it have in the best interest to invite Shannon who is a rich lady and can donate an expensive wine?


----------



## sgj99

shoegal said:


> Just caught up - Meghan is an entitled snot. *It's great that she has a good relationship with Haleys mom but she couldn't possibly think she's co-parenting her at 17.* Shannon is a bit histrionic but I also don't like people giving out my number. Could she have been more gracious? Probably but I get her thinking it was a sales call. I like Shannon and Vicki together - two nut jobs but funny.



i don't dislike or like Meghan at this point.  i do like that she's got some backbone and isn't immediately kissing the butt of the other women, i hate it when a newcomer does that and i hate it when the OGs think they deserve it (Vicki is the worst about this).

i agree that it's a good thing that Meghan has a good relationship with Haley and Haley's mom but i thought the same thing:  you really think you are co-parenting her and you're the "cool Mom?"  Haley has a mom and a dad who are both very active in her life, even with the mom so sick.  Meghan needs to settle down a little with the 'Mom' talk.  and  what about Jim's kids with wife no. 2, no mention of those kiddos who are still young ... hhhhmmm, is Meghan the "cool Mom" with them too?  i have a feeling the answer is a big No.  Meghan sounds more like a ditzy high schooler when speaking about her relationship with Haley than as a step-mom.

i think if the phone call had been someone else Shannon wouldn't have been so abrupt.  i know it's Bravo's editing and how they keep showing the Hoe-Down and David and Shannon's different reactions to Meghan but i don't think Shannon has any interest in being remotely civil to Meghan - she sees her as a rival for her husband's attention.   my guess is Shannon is probably like that to a lot of younger attractive women, especially since it was brought up at the reunion that David is a flirt (both Vicki and Tamra stated that to him and Shannon).


----------



## shoegal

She hasn't had a reason yet to use backbone. There's no need to kiss anyone's butt but no one has asked her too or implied that she do something because they are an OG. I though Vicki  calling her to explain was appropriate and something a diva OG wouldn't have done. She isn't gracious at all and seems to be spiteful and self important - just like she accused Shannon of being. The scenes with her and her husband Jim make me cringe. HE seems disinterested and she always appears to have to be on with him. Like he doesn't like being alone so decided to marry the newest/youngest model of wife available to be there when in town. At four months in they hardly seem like newlyweds.


----------



## horse17

I have to see more of Meghan to form a definitive opinion...it seems like she is trying to figure out how to act as the new (3rd or 4th) wife of a wealthy man, who seems to treat her as a child....while surrounded by woman that have been around the block...she obviously is not a pushover,  but she may need to learn to back off....I think confronting Shannon over the phone call/text was ridiculous..


----------



## imgg

shoegal said:


> She hasn't had a reason yet to use backbone. There's no need to kiss anyone's butt but no one has asked her too or implied that she do something because they are an OG. I though Vicki  calling her to explain was appropriate and something a diva OG wouldn't have done. She isn't gracious at all and seems to be spiteful and self important - just like she accused Shannon of being. The scenes with her and her husband Jim make me cringe. HE seems disinterested and she always appears to have to be on with him. Like he doesn't like being alone so decided to marry the newest/youngest model of wife available to be there when in town. At four months in they hardly seem like newlyweds.



Agreed.  I also don't think Shannon is jealous of Meghan for flirting with her husband.  I think she was irritated but more directed at her husband for not introducing her, which would have pissed me off too.  I think Shannon is sick of Meghan corning her every 5 minutes to talk about it, once was enough.

Shannon is in a vulnerable place dealing with her husbands infidelity.  Granted she is no saint and airing your dirty laundry out there for the world to see....why?  I respect them trying to stay together for their kids, but why drag them though it publicly.  That storyline for the sake of their kids should have been a private family matter.


----------



## sgj99

i think Shannon is so insecure that any woman who speaks to David is going to be on her radar.


----------



## shoegal

Over Meghan when she patted her assistant on the head and in front of the JDRF planners.


----------



## imgg

shoegal said:


> Over Meghan when she patted her assistant on the head and in front of the JDRF planners.



Yes, she needs to get over herself.  She thinks marrying an ex-baseball player with multiple ex-wives and children is some sort of accomplishment. As much a Vicky annoys the crap out of me, at least she has accomplishments on her own accord instead of just marrying well.


----------



## Tivo

sgj99 said:


> i think Shannon is so insecure that any woman who speaks to David is going to be on her radar.


This!


----------



## Tivo

Shannon is just so annoying at this point that I understand why Megan didnt want her there. Shannon is just a black hole. She's lucky David hasn't left already.


----------



## paper_flowers

Shannon is insecure and it's pretty pitiful to see her story play out on tv like this. Yes. She needs to resolve her issues off television. I do sympathize with her though. It's rough to be cheated on, but she needs to work on herself if her marriage stands a chance at improving

But Megan is like an aggressive dog, sinking her teeth into Shannon and not letting go. She's such an entitled b*tch. Sorry. I cringe when I watch her. She's just mean and so condescending. That scene at the house with the ladies and she's berating Shannon was ridiculous. Let it the heck go chick...

As much as Shannon is kind of ruining it for me this season, Megan is just as bad but in a completely different way. And I liked Shannon in the last episode when she was out with Vicky.


----------



## lulilu

"look at me"  "that apology doesn't sound genuine"  WTF does Meghan think she is?  And who talks to a grown woman that way?

I loathe her more and more.  What has she accomplished in life?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ha!!!  OK, I'm watching the First Look and it's clear Shannon is in some way threatened by the '30 year old'


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Yes, in my opinion she is.
> She wouldn't behave as an open bully obviously on TV. Yet I can clearly see she enjoys and does it to people quite often.


 
bully gets thrown around so much.  Shannon and Megan JUST met, they had an argument/disagreement - that's not bullying.


----------



## Prettyn

Shannon and Megan both have something in common, both of their husbands appear to be  not interested in them.


----------



## Tivo

imgg said:


> Agreed.  I also don't think Shannon is jealous of Meghan for flirting with her husband.  I think she was irritated but more directed at her husband for not introducing her, which would have pissed me off too.  I think Shannon is sick of Meghan corning her every 5 minutes to talk about it, once was enough.
> 
> *Shannon is in a vulnerable place dealing with her husbands infidelity. * Granted she is no saint and airing your dirty laundry out there for the world to see....why?  I respect them trying to stay together for their kids, but why drag them though it publicly.  That storyline for the sake of their kids should have been a private family matter.



Shannon is constantly in a vulnerable place. It never ends.
She has two gears: victim and *****. No in between.


----------



## pjhm

Prettyn said:


> Shannon and Megan both have something in common, both of their husbands appear to be  not interested in them.




Very perspective point!


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> bully gets thrown around so much.  Shannon and Megan JUST met, they had an argument/disagreement - that's not bullying.



They just met yet Shannon didn't want to continue their conversation. She tried to get out of the conversations with Meghan. Meghan continued to follow her seeing her as someone vulnerable to attack. 
All that "look at me" and etc is bullying to me. She was establishing her power over someone weak and demanding to accept her authority. 

I do that to my dogs when they misbehave and I need to put them back into their place. Never done it to people though. Shannon was trying to hide from that passive aggressive biatch.


----------



## sgj99

Prettyn said:


> Shannon and Megan both have something in common, both of their husbands appear to be  not interested in them.



excellent point!


----------



## imgg

Prettyn said:


> Shannon and Megan both have something in common, both of their husbands appear to be  not interested in them.



I think the difference though is Meghan is not smart enough to realize it.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> ha!!!  OK, I'm watching the First Look and it's clear Shannon is in some way threatened by the '30 year old'







DC-Cutie said:


> bully gets thrown around so much.  Shannon and Megan JUST met, they had an argument/disagreement - that's not bullying.




Come thru DC-Cutie!!!  This is what come to mind when I watch all the 30 year old remarks being thrown out!!!  And they all demonstrate a sense of entitlement at some point.  I also feel like Heather had her issue from last season (although it could have been any girl who she felt may have posed a threat with regard to David).  However, all of that is relative when you factor in that it was a disagreement.  One felt slighted.  One felt a number of things (e.g. violated by having private number given out, kids in the car, not recognizing last name, etc.).  I know many feel like hoe dare Meg have the audacity to even address Shannon about it or it was too small/wasn't that big of a deal.  And I'm always surprised by that.  Just cause the next person doesn't feel a certain way, why is another obligated to the same?!?!  Did it got too far? Yeah!  I'm over it all ready especially based on the recent dissecting we've done hear.  And that doesn't mean I'm over the ladies here but I know bravo is going to draw this mess out far too long.


----------



## pot_luck

DC-Cutie said:


> ha!!!  OK, I'm watching the First Look and it's clear Shannon is in some way threatened by the '30 year old'


Every chance she gets, she mentions her age.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

While I am no fan of Meghans I can understand why she did not want Shannon coming to her event.  Look at Shannon's track record and how many times she lost it last season at parties.  Shannon is a loose cannon and has proven to be unpredictable.  When Meghan sat her down at the winery all Shannon had to do was say, "can we talk about this later?" instead of storming off upstairs like a child yelling, "I start charities!"  That was lame and reeked of insecurity.  Its as if these ladies just want the status that comes with hosting a charity instead of what the charity is about.  On the other hand, she could have invited Shannon and just steered clear of any convo about that stupid phone call and/or her talking to David at Heathers groundbreaking.  But that would make for boring t.v. I guess.
Meghan's speech at the event was cringe worthy as well.  She sounded like a bubble head and just kept saying the same stupid thing over and over.  She didn't touch on what the charity was really about or go into how it was going to help just that she knew someone with a child with JD and how it was nice to celebrate (?) with everyone.  WTH?  Celebrate?  She's a knucklehead.   
And okay, for a moment there I thought Jim was gay.  When he sat down on the couch with her he came off a little femme to me.  Maybe Megs is his beard?  Its not unheard of especially in the macho world of sports.  Food for thoughtand if Megs knows she seems like the kind of gal to blackmail the guy...


----------



## bisbee

From what I've seen between Meghan and Shannon, I can't get on the bandwagon that Shannon is driving.

I don't think Meghan did anything wrong - she got Shannon's number from someone, she didn't hack into her account.  Meghan had no idea that Shannon was driving her kids to school or an activity - Shannon overreacted.  Totally.  Meghan was like a dog with a bone, not knowing when to stop trying to discuss it, but from my perspective, Shannon is blowing up at  her at every opportunity, and that is probably from her unbalanced emotional state.

Does Shannon's age mean that she isn't good enough to discuss things with the other housewives?  I don't get the constant dwelling on her age - she hasn't "paid her dues"?
Ridiculous - as ridiculous as her relationship with the husband who obviously isn't all that interested.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Yeah I'm tiring of the "Miss 30 year old" comments.   I do think though if Meghan was a bit more intelligent than she comes off perhaps those comments would have never surfaced.  She talks like a 16 year old Valley girl.


----------



## Megs

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah I'm tiring of the "Miss 30 year old" comments.   I do think though if Meghan was a bit more intelligent than she comes off perhaps those comments would have never surfaced.  She talks like a 16 year old Valley girl.



Yep. 

I actually don't like Meghan at all so far. She seems to love love love the camera and is trying to start drama. It's easy for all of these ladies to be dramatic, Meghan doesn't have to chase Shannon around to make more drama. 

Also, can we talk about how un-real all of this is? How many times have you had a friend or acquaintance and you have a blow up over a phone call question?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Megs said:


> Also, can we talk about how un-real all of this is? How many times have you had a friend or acquaintance and you have a blow up over a phone call question?



Never.  I think Shannon is like a spooked horse.  All she needs is the tiniest hint that she somehow is not measuring up in some way and then "BOOM"!  She comes unglued.


----------



## Megs

bagnshoofetish said:


> Never.  I think Shannon is like a spooked horse.  All she needs is the tiniest hint that she somehow is not measuring up in some way and then "BOOM"!  She comes unglued.



Spooked horse, I like that. 

TBH I feel bad for Shannon because I think she is like spooked horse in real life, not just TV life. I did like that all of her 'friends' went to have drinks with her after she wasn't invited to Meghan's event. I thought that probably meant a lot to her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I feel for her too.  But I would sure be nervous to hang out with her.  I'd be afraid to say the wrong thing.  She has zero coping mechanisms.  

To reference a favorite "Saturday Night Live"  commercial spoof, "DO NOT TAUNT HAPPY FUN BALL"


----------



## Deco

imgg said:


> I think the difference though is Meghan is not smart enough to realize it.


I'm not sure she cares as much.  Shannon's marriage was a real one started organically.  I don't see Meghan being as attached to her husband.  She's attached to what he represents and the lifestyle, but necessarily to him.  I don't think a divorce would devastate Meghan the way it would Shannon (though Shannon would be devastated by milk instead of soy in her chai), so long as she gets the settlement she wants.


----------



## rubycat

Did anyone else catch Meghan's episode of Say Yes To The Dress? I didn't get to see her final dress, but they were really playing up the mlb bride thing.


----------



## imgg

Decophile said:


> I'm not sure she cares as much.  Shannon's marriage was a real one started organically.  I don't see Meghan being as attached to her husband.  She's attached to what he represents and the lifestyle, but necessarily to him.  I don't think a divorce would devastate Meghan the way it would Shannon (though Shannon would be devastated by milk instead of soy in her chai), so long as she gets the settlement she wants.


 
I agree with this!


----------



## sgj99

Decophile said:


> I'm not sure she cares as much.  *Shannon's marriage was a real one started organically.  I don't see Meghan being as attached to her husband.  She's attached to what he represents and the lifestyle, but necessarily to him. * I don't think a divorce would devastate Meghan the way it would Shannon (though Shannon would be devastated by milk instead of soy in her chai), so long as she gets the settlement she wants.



hhhmmm ... i don't think we've seen enough of either couple to make that kind of assessment on their marriages.  how is one marriage started "organically" (i don't even know what that means) and another is based on lifestyle?

i have been watching the rerun tonight of last week's episode and i'm still astounded that Shannon seems so surprised that Meghan didn't invite her into her home.  she acts like she has no idea why Meghan would be offended by her.   i want to reach into the tv and slap Shannon, and tell her:  "you've been either cold or rude to Meghan every time you're around her.  after going off at the Napa party no wonder Meghan doesn't want you in her home, i wouldn't want you in my home either.  and it's not about being young or only 30 years old.  i'm 52 and still think Shannon was in the wrong.  stop playing the victim!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

for real, what the heck is 'organically'?  My parents have been together for 40+ years, I doubt they say 'we came together organically'.  It's another word that gets overused.


Ok, back to the cray cray - Shannon isn't working with a full deck.


They aren't friends, they are co-workers.  Period.  and as such, you don't invite all co-workers to your events.  she shouldn't get all bent out of shape about it.  that's one less charity you need to donate to and fake schmooze with other guests


----------



## shoegal

Yes I think Shannon is very insecure not sure about crazy but insecure. I think Meghan LOVES that David hit on her and loves the effect it has on Shannon. It's mean but I think that's who she is organically (lol - just joking). Anyway, like I said for me, the patting of her assistant on the head spoke VOLUMES about her character for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that detox coach is full of crap...  lol


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> f*or real, what the heck is 'organically'?  My parents have been together for 40+ years, I doubt they say 'we came together organically'. * It's another word that gets overused.



glad to know i'm not the only one who doesn't understand the way the word "organically" is being used.


----------



## shoegal

Looks like Meghan takes age digs as well.....


----------



## horse17

I need a housekeeper


----------



## barbie444

I really don't like Megan. She thinks she is so right all the time.


----------



## horse17

I think Im gonna change the channel.......


----------



## AECornell

Ugh I don't want to watch this scene with Vicki. It's going to break my heart.


----------



## mama13drama99

I'm a ball of mess!!!!

OMG, my heart aches so badly for her!!!! I'm crying like I know Vicki.  Lord knows I don't want to even think about my mom dying.  And I would be saying THE SAME THING, so please no one says she's being selfish.  After 20 plus years I still ask why did my dad leave (and I know logically...I don't even want to type anymore...


----------



## AECornell

This is horrible. I mean I'm just a mess right now watching this.

TBH I wish they wouldn't have shown it. It's so personal and so heartbreaking and I feel like we shouldn't be watching this all happen.


----------



## paper_flowers

I'm so disappointed in Bravo right now. Come on


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I feel like we shouldn't be watching this all happen.


 
I feel the same way...


----------



## Megs

I feel like I'm intruding on Vicki and something so personal watching this. It feels wrong. But I'm guessing Vicki okayed it for TV and Andy Cohen said he has an interview with her later so she'll probably share why she wanted this included. 

Also, I'm practically sobbing. This is so so so sad.


----------



## coconutsboston

I couldn't handle the Vicki scene, I was sobbing so hard I had to leave the room. Even thinking about it now I'm tearing up. I agree that it was too personal and raw to be shown, but I guess if she OK'd it... Nothing's private anymore.


----------



## sgj99

shame on Bravo for exploiting Vicki's pain.


----------



## mama13drama99

I now wish they hadn't shown it. I didn't think much of it from the previews. But it was far too raw and intimate. I can only imagine how the rest of the ladies felt (wishing they could do something to fix it but knew they couldn't).


----------



## imgg

Decophile said:


> I'm not sure she cares as much.  Shannon's marriage was a real one started organically.  I don't see Meghan being as attached to her husband.  She's attached to what he represents and the lifestyle, but necessarily to him.  I don't think a divorce would devastate Meghan the way it would Shannon (though Shannon would be devastated by milk instead of soy in her chai), so long as she gets the settlement she wants.





sgj99 said:


> glad to know i'm not the only one who doesn't understand the way the word "organically" is being used.



I guess we will need to ask Decophile what she meant by the word organically but my interpretation was that Shannon and David are together (at least initially) for the right reasons (organically) while Meghan its all about status/money and she is a lot less invested emotionally.


----------



## pink1

Agreed.  I cried and cried.



mama13drama99 said:


> I now wish they hadn't shown it. I didn't think much of it from the previews. But it was far too raw and intimate. I can only imagine how the rest of the ladies felt (wishing they could do something to fix it but knew they couldn't).


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> I guess we will need to ask Decophile what she meant by the word organically but my interpretation was that Shannon and David are together (at least initially) for the right reasons (organically) while Meghan its all about status/money and she is a lot less invested emotionally.


right..thats what I thought too......but I also agree that word is overused now...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Very sad..I was crying pretty hard too...dang pregnancy hormones.


----------



## missyb

So inappropriate for Bravo to air Vicky in that state. I know it's reality tv but for gods sake that was her mom not her pet gold fish. Very poor taste by bravo and Andy Cohen.


----------



## krissa

I had to check in here and see the reaction. I can't imagine watching. I'm going to skip this episode completely. I prob would cry too.


----------



## Deco

sgj99 said:


> hhhmmm ... i don't think we've seen enough of either couple to make that kind of assessment on their marriages.  how is one marriage started "organically" (i don't even know what that means) and another is based on lifestyle?



By organically I mean a relationship that started naturally based on compatibility and commitment of two people and who they are as people, stripped of titles, social status, wealth, education, family background.  It's being drawn to someone's heart (an "organ," pardon the pun) instead of their car (not organic).  

On the other end of the spectrum is a relationship based on a transaction or fulfilling agendas unrelated to just wanting to be with a person (be my beard, give me a wealthy lifestyle, make me feel young through my midlife crisis, etc.).  Compatibility with and commitment to each other as people is not the driving force.  It's based on what you think you can get out of the pairing (e.g., young arm candy, or money/fame).  

Relationships are rarely purely on one extreme or the other, they tend to be on a sliding scale, and can evolve over time and move along the scale.  The fact that Jim already displays such contempt for his new bride #3, and that she's unbothered by it, tells me theirs is more of a transaction.   Meghan isn't shy.  I doubt she'd take one second of how Jim talks to her if he were a school teacher.  Jim as the "organ" treats her poorly.  But his wallet treats her just fine and that's all she cares about.

I admit these are all my quick, superficial judgments.  Unprecedented on this board .


----------



## Deco

imgg said:


> I guess we will need to ask Decophile what she meant by the word organically but my interpretation was that Shannon and David are together (at least initially) for the right reasons (organically) while Meghan its all about status/money and she is a lot less invested emotionally.



I love brevity.  You said it much better.


----------



## barbie444

That scene with Vicki was so sad, I was balling my eyes out it didn't help that I had a huge fight with my mom today


----------



## gottaluvmybags

My heart broke for Vicki - I could not hold back tears and feel horrible having watched it.


----------



## Love4H

Is the Vicky phone call scene in the beginning or at the end of the episode?
I want to watch the episode but I don't want to see anything of that moment. I'm not strong to do that.


----------



## AECornell

It's at least the last 10 minutes of the show. They're at Shannon's playing bunko and then Vicki leaves the room and they get to her on the phone saying "what?!" and then she lays on the floor. They cut to commercial after that so you can stop there. It gets pretty bad when they come back and it's extremely difficult to watch.



Love4H said:


> Is the Vicky phone call scene in the beginning or at the end of the episode?
> 
> I want to watch the episode but I don't want to see anything of that moment. I'm not strong to do that.


----------



## sgj99

Decophile said:


> By organically I mean a relationship that started naturally based on compatibility and commitment of two people and who they are as people, stripped of titles, social status, wealth, education, family background.  It's being drawn to someone's heart (an "organ," pardon the pun) instead of their car (not organic).
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum is a relationship based on a transaction or fulfilling agendas unrelated to just wanting to be with a person (be my beard, give me a wealthy lifestyle, make me feel young through my midlife crisis, etc.).  Compatibility with and commitment to each other as people is not the driving force.  It's based on what you think you can get out of the pairing (e.g., young arm candy, or money/fame).
> 
> Relationships are rarely purely on one extreme or the other, they tend to be on a sliding scale, and can evolve over time and move along the scale.  The fact that Jim already displays such contempt for his new bride #3, and that she's unbothered by it, tells me theirs is more of a transaction.   Meghan isn't shy.  I doubt she'd take one second of how Jim talks to her if he were a school teacher.  Jim as the "organ" treats her poorly.  But his wallet treats her just fine and that's all she cares about.
> 
> *I admit these are all my quick, superficial judgments.  Unprecedented on this board* .



you're right, no one ever does that here, especially myself


----------



## Bentley1

Ugh, ugh, ugh! I couldn't deal with the Vicki scene without crying. That was so raw and real, but it didn't seem like she was too concerned with the cameras capturing the awful moment. I'm sure they would have cut if she had told them to get out or to cut.  

And did Brianna call her on Shannon's land line? It looked like Vicki was on shannon's home phone.


----------



## junqueprincess

So glad I was traveling last night, I'm not watching the episode, I can't handle it. I lost my mom at 13, no matter the age it's brutal.

I did see 1st look and I really think Megan is a fame whore, this is her 3rd or 4th TV show. I think she has master plan for stardom and fame. Her ego is massive, what a laugh that she was drinking coffee and watching her mil and husband work, as she was commenting about how hard moving is.

Ps Megan also has a crazy giraffe neck, I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Ugh, ugh, ugh! I couldn't deal with the Vicki scene without crying. That was so raw and real, but it didn't seem like she was too concerned with the cameras capturing the awful moment. I'm sure they would have cut if she had told them to get out or to cut.
> 
> And did Brianna call her on Shannon's land line? It looked like Vicki was on shannon's home phone.


 
yes she did.  I'm glad the call was on the landline, no recording from Bravo - that would have been even more invasive


----------



## slyyls

Something is definitely "off" with Jim.    He's either stiff and uncomfortable being filmed, or he's extremely flat in his interactions with Meghan.     I was actually wondering if he's a closeted Gay?      Even Tom Cruise has had three wives.


----------



## luvmydiego

Bentley1 said:


> Ugh, ugh, ugh! I couldn't deal with the Vicki scene without crying. That was so raw and real, but it didn't seem like she was too concerned with the cameras capturing the awful moment. I'm sure they would have cut if she had told them to get out or to cut.
> 
> And did Brianna call her on Shannon's land line? It looked like Vicki was on shannon's home phone.



It looked like Vikki looked at her phone, and I am guessing Brianna sent her a text. Maybe Brianna knew she was filming and asked her to call from a different phone so it wouldn't be recorded? So she asked Shannon for a phone and Shannon sent her to the craft room so Vikki could call Brianna. 

It was too much for me as well. My Father passed 4 years ago and I would not want that moment recorded. I was more withdrawn so her screaming and rambling was too much for me to listen too. Plus that phone call to her brother I could have lived without hearing that as well.


----------



## AECornell

Haha my first thought too was "gay."



slyyls said:


> Something is definitely "off" with Jim.    He's either stiff and uncomfortable being filmed, or he's extremely flat in his interactions with Meghan.     I was actually wondering if he's a closeted Gay?      Even Tom Cruise has had three wives.


----------



## imgg

Decophile said:


> I love brevity.  You said it much better.



I prefer your way, more pleasant to read!


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> yes she did.  I'm glad the call was on the landline, no recording from Bravo - that would have been even more invasive


 
I don't understand why she called her brother on speaker phone knowing he just found his/their mother. I thought that was really insensitive on her part.


----------



## swags

Of course I felt bad for Vicki but that scene should not have aired. What the hell.is.wrong with her?  Was the scene real? Wouldn't someone have asked the camera crew to leave?  I feel like she turned  up the dramatics.for ratings.


----------



## afcgirl

swags said:


> Of course I felt bad for Vicki but that scene should not have aired. What the hell.is.wrong with her?  Was the scene real? Wouldn't someone have asked the camera crew to leave?  I feel like she turned  up the dramatics.for ratings.



That looked 100% real to me.  She probably didn't even notice the cameras at that point.  Poor Vicki.


----------



## AECornell

When you're in a state of distress you don't really give a $hit about what's going on around you. You're focused on the thing that's happening and nothing else.



swags said:


> Of course I felt bad for Vicki but that scene should not have aired. What the hell.is.wrong with her?  Was the scene real? Wouldn't someone have asked the camera crew to leave?  I feel like she turned  up the dramatics.for ratings.


----------



## swags

Meghans true feelings came out with her "old lady bunko" comments. Hope she has a good prenup because by the time she reaches bunko age this husband will be long gone. She's not good tv nor is she interesting so I see her reality stuff drying up too. No wonder the husband doesn't take her with him when he travels. 
The preview for next week with her telling her stepdaughter that seeing Vicki was like seeing the stepdaughter in the future since her mom is terminal was a crappy thing to say.  I'd rather they edit dull *** Lizzie back in and edit this moron giraffe out.


----------



## guccimamma

Decophile said:


> I love brevity.  You said it much better.



Not a fan of the phrase, it was way overused for a while (at least where I live)...but I think you used it perfectly.

I sat thru PTA meetings where that was the word du jour,  and it made me want to throw things


----------



## Sweetpea83

AECornell said:


> When you're in a state of distress you don't really give a $hit about what's going on around you. You're focused on the thing that's happening and nothing else.


 
Yep.


----------



## guccimamma

is that meghan on the previews for a horror movie i keep seeing? can't remember the name, but they ran it during RHOC...

edit:

i just looked it up, called the gallows and can't find her name attached to it. think it might be cassidy gifford.


----------



## AECornell

The Gallows?

No that's Kathie Lee's daighter



guccimamma said:


> is that meghan on the previews for a horror movie i keep seeing? can't remember the name, but they ran it during RHOC...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Okay I cried during the scene with Vicky.  She turned into a 10 year old little girl.  My brother called me about my dad when he passed away.  It took me back to that.  My dad was the last parent to go too.  My dad was my best friend.  I instantly felt orphaned.  My heart really broke for her.
Now that I watched that I can understand why it was aired.  This show is supposed to be about everything in their day to day lives, warts and all.  This is a huge part of Vicky's life.  Her mom was on the show for crying out loud.  Death is reality.  Thats what this franchise is about.  If Vicky didn't want to share her grief, I'm sure she could have put the kibosh on it.  I think it served a purpose to show that all of us are very vulnerable, life is fragile and no matter how good or bad you think you have it, we all have many things we suffer from in common - for one, losing parents.  It puts things in perspective.  Tomorrow is promised to no one and the message should be to treat everyone with kindness and toss the petty crap aside.  And people do that for a spell, then they are right back to their normal crummy behavior.  Perhaps we will have a reprieve from the cattiness and get to enjoy couple of episodes of "niceness" before things go back to normal.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> The Gallows?
> 
> No that's Kathie Lee's daighter



yeah, i had to look it up...glad it isn't her.  she's just not likable.


----------



## AECornell

When she said "who doesn't have parents?" my heart instantly broke all over again for her. I didn't realize her mom was in her late 80s. I thought she was younger.



bagnshoofetish said:


> Okay I cried during the scene with Vicky.  She turned into a 10 year old little girl.  My brother called me about my dad when he passed away.  It took me back to that.  My dad was the last parent to go too.  My dad was my best friend.  I instantly felt orphaned.  My heart really broke for her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

AECornell said:


> When she said "who doesn't have parents?" my heart instantly broke all over again for her. I didn't realize her mom was in her late 80s. I thought she was younger.



It even made me soften up for her.  She was saying all the things I said when I got the phone call about my dad.  It was surreal.  I couldn't wrap my mind around the fact that I could never talk to him again.  And I had just talked to him the night before and we were laughing so much.  I completely related to the shock she was in.    

Its weird how it took this to make me like her.  Before this, I didn't.  I guess when the facades are down and you see who the person really is instead of what they are trying to project, things change.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

It really was heartbreaking to see - when she said she wasn't done learning from her...  I'm really close to my mom and I can't even imagine losing her.  I bet it was hard for Briana to make that call ... My little brother had to tell me when my older brother died and I still feel so bad that he had to be put in that situation.

I truly believe Vicki didn't care hat the cameras were there, the pain and disbelief strikes you in unbelievable ways.


----------



## michie

AECornell said:


> When she said "who doesn't have parents?" my heart instantly broke all over again for her. I didn't realize her mom was in her late 80s. I thought she was younger.



Same. I also heard something like, "Who's gonna take care of me now...?" That made me melt. It doesn't matter how old we are, we're always our parents' babies.


----------



## horse17

I chose not to watch last night......and now Im tearing up reading these comments......


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I chose not to watch last night......and now Im tearing up reading these comments......



It was Vicki allowing her moms death to help her storyline. I'm shocked she allowed it. I do feel for her, don't get me wrong but I think showing that was all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Sweetpea83

michie said:


> Same. I also heard something like, "Who's gonna take care of me now...?" That made me melt. *It doesn't matter how old we are, we're always our parents' babies*.


 
Yes! :cry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I must be void of feelings because I watched it, it was sad, but didn't shed a tear...


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> I must be void of feelings because I watched it, it was sad, but didn't shed a tear...



Nope - don't feel bad.  I didn't either.  It made me very uncomfortable.  My sister-in-law did that at my mother-in-law's funeral.  This was a woman who had dementia for years and passed from liver cancer at 86.  I lost both parents over 20 years ago...4 years apart.  That type of hysteria - I don't understand.  If it were, a God forbid, a child, yes, but we are supposed to lose our parents...and if we are lucky enough to have them with us into their 80s, then we are blessed.  I didn't...and my DIL lost both parents before she was 35.

I broke down and mourned in private...but, that's just me.


----------



## AECornell

Wow, heartless much? This is someone's parent, and just because you may not think it's worth getting that upset over, doesn't mean it's not tragic. Losing a person suddenly is heartbreaking for anyone, regardless of their age. Especially if you're not prepared mentally for that when your parent is older.



bisbee said:


> Nope - don't feel bad.  I didn't either.  It made me very uncomfortable.  My sister-in-law did that at my mother-in-law's funeral.  This was a woman who had dementia for years and passed from liver cancer at 86.  I lost both parents over 20 years ago...4 years apart. * That type of hysteria - I don't understand*.  If it were, a God forbid, a child, yes, but we are supposed to lose our parents...and if we are lucky enough to have them with us into their 80s, then we are blessed.  I didn't...and my DIL lost both parents before she was 35.
> 
> I broke down and mourned in private...but, that's just me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

It seemed like Vicky was pretty close to her mom..so I get how she reacted.


----------



## guccimamma

Sweetpea83 said:


> It seemed like Vicky was pretty close to her mom..so I get how she reacted.



i agree,  she spoke with her that morning. 

logically we all know we will lose our parents, but a sudden loss just smacks you.


----------



## Grace123

Until Vicki got the call, it seemed like a very fun party, even if Bunko is for old ladies. 

I felt so sad for Vicki, it seemed to be a huge shock and I can understand her reaction. I think Bravo could've shown some respect and shut the cameras down for what I think should've been private.


----------



## swags

I  remember Vicki rolling her eyes and complaing when Gretchens companion dying of cancer was part of
Gs story. Sorry, I don't want to see her on the floor in hysterics and sounding like a hyena. 
Again, I do feel bad for her loss but allowing it to air is pretty tasteless.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> It was Vicki allowing her moms death to help her storyline.* I'm shocked she allowed it*. I do feel for her, don't get me wrong but I think showing that was all kinds of wrong.


 


me too....


----------



## bisbee

AECornell said:


> Wow, heartless much? This is someone's parent, and just because you may not think it's worth getting that upset over, doesn't mean it's not tragic. Losing a person suddenly is heartbreaking for anyone, regardless of their age. Especially if you're not prepared mentally for that when your parent is older.



No...not heartless.  Not at all.   Just more reserved.  Vickie said "Who doesn't have parents?"  Everyone at some point, hopefully much later than sooner.  If not, that means the parents lost children.  Not the way it should happen.

I know, if it happens suddenly, it's a terrible shock.  But, that's better than a long period of suffering.  My opinion, and experience.  Sorry if you think I'm heartless...I really am not, I'm very sorry for Vickie's loss.


----------



## Love4H

swags said:


> Meghans true feelings came out with her "old lady bunko" comments. Hope she has a good prenup because by the time she reaches bunko age this husband will be long gone. She's not good tv nor is she interesting so I see her reality stuff drying up too. No wonder the husband doesn't take her with him when he travels.
> The preview for next week with her telling her stepdaughter that seeing Vicki was like seeing the stepdaughter in the future since her mom is terminal was a crappy thing to say.  I'd rather they edit dull *** Lizzie back in and edit this moron giraffe out.



W t f 
Are you serious?! Did she say that to that poor girl?!? 
I stopped watching as soon as I understood the phone call scene was coming so I didn't see the preview. If she said that to the girl about her dying mother she's one mean *****.


----------



## swags

Love4H said:


> W t f
> Are you serious?! Did she say that to that poor girl?!?
> I stopped watching as soon as I understood the phone call scene was coming so I didn't see the preview. If she said that to the girl about her dying mother she's one mean *****.



From the previews for next week, that's what it seems. Imagine losing your mom at such a young age and being left with that whore stepmom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> From the previews for next week, that's what it seems. Imagine losing your mom at such a young age and being left with that whore stepmom.


 
what makes her a whore?  I must have missed something


----------



## GoGlam

bagnshoofetish said:


> Okay I cried during the scene with Vicky.  She turned into a 10 year old little girl.  My brother called me about my dad when he passed away.  It took me back to that.  My dad was the last parent to go too.  My dad was my best friend.  I instantly felt orphaned.  My heart really broke for her.
> Now that I watched that I can understand why it was aired.  This show is supposed to be about everything in their day to day lives, warts and all.  This is a huge part of Vicky's life.  Her mom was on the show for crying out loud.  Death is reality.  Thats what this franchise is about.  If Vicky didn't want to share her grief, I'm sure she could have put the kibosh on it.  I think it served a purpose to show that all of us are very vulnerable, life is fragile and no matter how good or bad you think you have it, we all have many things we suffer from in common - for one, losing parents.  It puts things in perspective.  Tomorrow is promised to no one and the message should be to treat everyone with kindness and toss the petty crap aside.  And people do that for a spell, then they are right back to their normal crummy behavior.  Perhaps we will have a reprieve from the cattiness and get to enjoy couple of episodes of "niceness" before things go back to normal.




Good post


----------



## michie

swags said:


> I  remember Vicki rolling her eyes and complaing when Gretchens companion dying of cancer was part of
> Gs story. Sorry, I don't want to see her on the floor in hysterics and *sounding like a hyena. *
> Again, I do feel bad for her loss but allowing it to air is pretty tasteless.



A tea kettle

I wonder how long the whole scene was because there were scenes where I was literally looking at the TV like  when she called the brother. I kinda felt bipolar throughout the whole scene.


----------



## bisbee

bagnshoofetish said:


> Okay I cried during the scene with Vicky.  She turned into a 10 year old little girl.  My brother called me about my dad when he passed away.  It took me back to that.  My dad was the last parent to go too.  My dad was my best friend.  I instantly felt orphaned.  My heart really broke for her.
> Now that I watched that I can understand why it was aired.  This show is supposed to be about everything in their day to day lives, warts and all.  This is a huge part of Vicky's life.  Her mom was on the show for crying out loud.  Death is reality.  Thats what this franchise is about.  If Vicky didn't want to share her grief, I'm sure she could have put the kibosh on it.  I think it served a purpose to show that all of us are very vulnerable, life is fragile and no matter how good or bad you think you have it, we all have many things we suffer from in common - for one, losing parents.  It puts things in perspective.  Tomorrow is promised to no one and the message should be to treat everyone with kindness and toss the petty crap aside.  And people do that for a spell, then they are right back to their normal crummy behavior.  Perhaps we will have a reprieve from the cattiness and get to enjoy couple of episodes of "niceness" before things go back to normal.



Very well put.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I  remember Vicki rolling her eyes and complaing when Gretchens companion dying of cancer was part of Gs story..


 
good memory...


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> what makes her a whore?  I must have missed something



i don't know if she is a whore, but it sure adds to the story


----------



## bagnshoofetish

michie said:


> Same. I also heard something like, "Who's gonna take care of me now...?" That made me melt. It doesn't matter how old we are, we're always our parents' babies.



:cry: yup.


----------



## horse17

^ GoGlam,  I agree with most everything you said...but IMO it is bothersome that she allowed this to be filmed.


----------



## slyyls

Before you go signing for a reality tv show; think twice.

I'll post a few excerpts from a typical contract.   The "reality" is that the cast have no control over filming (even in bathrooms and other areas where one would assume were private) or editing.

part one below.


I acknowledge that during certain events and activities in connection with the Program alcohol may be available for consumption. I agree that if I partake in the consumption of alcohol at any time during my participation in the Program, that I will do so only if I am at least 21 years of age and only in moderation. Further, I represent and warrant that I will not drive a car after I have consumed alcohol until such time as my blood-alcohol level is considered by law to be safe and not unlawful. In addition, I agree that I assume any and all risk associated with my consumption of alcohol and being in the presence of others who may have consumed alcohol. I expressly agree and affirm that the waivers, releases and indemnities in this Agreement and any other agreement that I have executed or that I may execute in connection with the Program expressly apply to any act or occurrence of any nature that results from my consumption of alcohol during my participation in the Program.


----------



## slyyls

part 2

I understand that it may be a federal offense, unless disclosed to Producer prior to the exhibition of the Program, if any, to do any of the following: (a) give or agree to give any member of the production staff and anyone associated in any manner with the Program or any representative of Producer any portion of my compensation (if any) or anything else of value to arrange my appearance in the Program or the Advertisements, or (b) accept or agree to accept anything of value to promote any product, service or venture on the air or to use any prepared material containing such a promotion. I represent and warrant that I gave nothing of value nor did I agree to give anything of value to anyone so I could be in the Program or the Advertisements. I know that Producer does not permit it and that it may be a federal offense not to tell Producer if I had. I shall notify Producer and any network on which the Program will air immediately if any person attempts or has attempted to induce me to do anything in violation of the foregoing or which is in any way dishonest. I shall not mention or &#8220;plug&#8221; any product, service, venture or thing on the Program whatsoever, except insofar as I may be asked to describe or explain my business as part of the Program. Any references to my business shall be subject to the approval of Producer and one or more television networks or cable platforms of xxxxxxxxx(&#8220;Network&#8221 and Producer and Network shall not be obligated to include any such references in the Program.


----------



## GaudyGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> that detox coach is full of crap...  lol




With four enemas a day? I doubt it.  8p


----------



## slyyls

part 3


 I understand that in and in connection with the Program, I may reveal or relate, and other parties (including, without limitation, other participants, the Producer, the host of the Program (if any), and Network) may reveal or relate
information about me of a personal, private, surprising, defamatory, disparaging, embarrassing or unfavorable nature, and that my actions and the actions of others participating in the Program may be embarrassing or of an otherwise unfavorable nature that may be factual or fictional. I further understand that my appearance, depiction, and portrayal in and in connection with the Program or otherwise, and my actions and the actions of others displayed in and in connection with the Program or otherwise, may be disparaging, defamatory, embarrassing or of an otherwise unfavorable nature, may expose me to public ridicule, humiliation or condemnation, and may portray me in a false light. I further understand that any information regarding me that Producer may disclose during the Program may be more or less favorable than similar information disclosed by Producer regarding other participants. I acknowledge and agree that Producer, Network, and any entity that sponsors, advertises in, exhibits or otherwise exploits the Footage and Materials, the Program or any other production, and any of their licensees, successors and assigns, shall have the right (but not the obligation): (a) to include any such information and any such appearance, depiction, portrayal, actions and statements in the Program or in any other exhibition or exploitation of the Footage and Materials, and in any and all Advertisements and (b) to exhibit, broadcast and otherwise exploit the Footage and Materials, the Program, and the Advertisements containing any such information and any such appearance, depiction, portrayal or actions. I understand and acknowledge that, while such conduct might otherwise constitute an actionable tort, I have freely and knowingly consented to such conduct. The waivers, releases and indemnities in this Agreement and any other agreement that I have executed or that I may execute in connection with the Program and any other production expressly apply to any such inclusion and exploitation.


----------



## slyyls

part 4

Producer and Network shall have the right to record me using concealed cameras or other devices. Film, tape, audio, videotape, and other recordings of my actions and statements, and the actions and statements of the other participants in the Program, may be made using concealed or hidden cameras, and other devices located throughout the filming locations, including in areas in which a person under other circumstances might have a reasonable expectation of privacy. Without in any way limiting any other rights of Producer set forth herein, recordings of my actions and statements while I am talking on the telephone and those of others while they are talking on the telephone may be made using hidden audio and video recording devices, including in areas in which a person under other circumstances might have a reasonable expectation of privacy. I expressly consent to any such recordings and need not be given any further notice of their use. (For the avoidance of doubt, all such materials shall constitute &#8220;Footage and Materials&#8221; as defined above.)


----------



## slyyls

Part 5

I shall keep in strictest confidence and shall not disclose to any other participant or other third party at any time (i.e., prior to, during, or after the taping or exhibition of the Program) any information or materials of any kind, including without limitation, any information or materials concerning or relating to Producer or Network, the business of Producer or Network, any program produced by Producer or exhibited by Network, including, without limitation, any information concerning or relating to the Program, the Program participants, the location(s) of the Program, the events contained in the Program or the outcome of any event in the Program, that I read, hear or otherwise acquire or learn in connection with or as a result of my participation on the Program (collectively, the &#8220;Confidential Information&#8221. I acknowledge and agree that the Confidential Information is confidential and the exclusive property of Producer or Network. At no time will I ever, directly or indirectly, divulge in any manner, or use or permit others to use, any of the Confidential Information. My obligations with respect to confidentiality as set forth in this paragraph shall continue in perpetuity or until terminated by Network in writing. In no event shall I have the right to terminate my confidentiality obligations under this Agreement.


----------



## slyyls

There's more but I think this gives you the idea.

  I acknowledge that any breach by me of any of the confidentiality provisions of this Agreement would cause Producer and Network irreparable injury and damage that cannot be reasonably or adequately compensated by damages in an action at law, and, therefore, I hereby expressly agree that Producer and Network shall be entitled to injunctive and other equitable relief (without posting any bond) to prevent or cure any breach or threatened breach of the confidentiality provisions of this Agreement by me. I also recognize that proof of damages suffered by Producer and Network in the event that I breach any of these confidentiality provisions will be costly, difficult, and inconvenient to ascertain. Accordingly, I agree to pay Producer and Network the sum of One Million Dollars ($1,000,000) per breach plus disgorgement of any income that I may receive in connection with my breach as liquidated damages in the event that I breach any of the confidentiality provisions of this Agreement. I agree that One Million Dollars ($1,000,000) plus disgorgement of any income that I may receive in connection with my breach is a reasonable estimate of the amount of damages that Producer and Network are each likely to suffer in the event that I breach any of these confidentiality provisions, considering all of the circumstances existing as of the date of this Agreement. Furthermore, I will defend, indemnify and hold harmless Producer, Network, their parent, subsidiary and affiliated companies, and each of their respective officers, directors, agents, representatives and employees, from and against any and all claims, actions, damages,
liabilities, losses, costs and expenses (including, without limitation, attorneys&#8217; fees) that in any way arise out of or result from my breach of any of the confidentiality provisions of this Agreement.
(c) Without in any way limiting the foregoing, I further agree that without the prior approval of Network in each instance, I shall not discuss the Program or my participation in the Program with any third party, except that I may make incidental, non-derogatory mention that I participated in the Program (i.e., &#8220;I participated in the first cycle of the Program xxxxxxxxx), only after the earlier of the exhibition of the episode(s) in which I appear or the public announcement by Network of my participation in the Program.
14. I agree not to make any commercial or any other use of the fact that I appeared in the Program or that Producer used the Footage and Materials in the Program. Neither I nor anyone acting on my behalf shall at any time use any of Producer&#8217;s or Network&#8217;s names, logos, trade names or trademarks (including, but not limited to, the title of the Program), or those of any of Producer&#8217;s or Network&#8217;s related companies, for any purpose or in any manner whatsoever.
15. The Program may involve activities that are or may become hazardous and dangerous and that may expose me to risks of physical, emotional, and mental stress or injury whether or not I participate in the activities. I understand the risks of participating in such activities, and while conduct that gives rise to such situations might otherwise constitute an actionable tort or give rise to other claims or causes of action, I have freely consented to such conduct and have assumed the risks thereof. I further understand that Producer does not make any representations or warranties about other participants in the Program or of any other person whom I may encounter in connection with my participation in the Program, including but not limited to, the mental or physical health of any such person.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

We had a casting meeting for a reality show my daughter would be in (art/culture kinda show) and they flat out said they need some drama.  They said "we would t film everyday so when they do film we need something.... Not bad drama necessarily but some tension etc"

My daughter is excited but I was very clear that we would only donut and keep it light and positive, if that means not participating - I'm ok with that.


----------



## leeann

Shannon needs a better Botox dr. The middle of her forehead is frozen but the sides wrinkle


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> i don't know if she is a whore, but it sure adds to the story


----------



## Nahreen

I am not sure who is most immature, Meghan or Shannon. I think I was more mature at 30 than either of those two.

Has anybody tried the Collette sparkling wine? It is 38 dollars. For that price I can get a good bottle of champagne from France in my country. Is it worth that price? I will travel to LA soon and thought about trying it.


----------



## Suzie

Can I ask why did Vicky ask to use the landline? Don't they all have mobile phones, why would she need to use someone's land line to call her mother. Did she call her mother or brother and if she had spoken to her mother that morning why was she calling, maybe I missed something.


----------



## nastasja

Suzie said:


> Can I ask why did Vicky ask to use the landline? Don't they all have mobile phones...




She was initially talking to Brianna. I assumed Brianna texted her and told her to call her. Maybe Brianna's text indicated it was private, and because she was filming, told her to use a landline? Otherwise, it seems like they are required to always put their calls on speakerphone. I don't know...just my guess.


----------



## Suzie

killerlife said:


> She was initially talking to Brianna. I assumed Brianna texted her and told her to call her. Maybe Brianna's text indicated it was private, and because she was filming, told her to use a landline? Otherwise, it seems like they are required to always put their calls on speakerphone. I don't know...just my guess.



It just seemed a bit strange to me!


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> *I am not sure who is most immature, Meghan or Shannon.* I think I was more mature at 30 than either of those two.
> 
> Has anybody tried the Collette sparkling wine? It is 38 dollars. For that price I can get a good bottle of champagne from France in my country. Is it worth that price? I will travel to LA soon and thought about trying it.



i think it's Shannon simply because she's the one that constantly points out Meghan's age when she doesn't like what Meghan has said or done.  every episode has her (Shannon) exclaiming:  "who does that?  only some 30 year old," or something to that effect.  seems to me that Shannon has a huge issue with Meghan's youth.

Shannon is extremely superficial in my eyes:  remember last season when she told her husband that women from Michigan/Minnesota or somewhere were more prone to be heavy because of their eating habits (meat and potatoes) than women in the OC?  that was very judgmental of her (right along with Vicki's nasty comments about the whole state of Oklahoma).


----------



## mundodabolsa

Brianna probably also asked Vicki to call her on the landline just for the guarantee that the call would be clear. Can you imagine telling your mother that her mother died and her responding, "sorry you got cut up, I can't quite hear you...".


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I am not sure who is most immature, Meghan or Shannon. I think I was more mature at 30 than either of those two.
> 
> Has anybody tried the Collette sparkling wine? It is 38 dollars. For that price I can get a good bottle of champagne from France in my country. Is it worth that price? I will travel to LA soon and thought about trying it.



I can't get over the whole "prove it" comment Meghan made when Shannon was trying to be cordial.  Wow- someone has a really big head.


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> i think it's Shannon simply because she's the one that constantly points out Meghan's age when she doesn't like what Meghan has said or done.  every episode has her (Shannon) exclaiming:  "who does that?  only some 30 year old," or something to that effect.  seems to me that Shannon has a huge issue with Meghan's youth.
> 
> Shannon is extremely superficial in my eyes:  remember last season when she told her husband that women from Michigan/Minnesota or somewhere were more prone to be heavy because of their eating habits (meat and potatoes) than women in the OC?  that was very judgmental of her (right along with Vicki's nasty comments about the whole state of Oklahoma).








imgg said:


> I can't get over the whole "prove it" comment Meghan made when Shannon was trying to be cordial.  Wow- someone has a really big head.



I think they both think they are superior than others. Shannon going on about her phone number etc like she is so special. Meghan is new in the group and at the moment the others are more or less siding with Shannon. Meghan should have acted like an adult re the charity event and invited Shannon.

No wonder people in the OC are skinny if they only get served fake cake at events. Besides if they have happened to eat to much, they just head over to the nearest plastic surgeon who sucks away the fat. When they are there they also take the opportunity to enhance their breasts and some botox and they are good to go.

I am going to Beverly Hills in October. Really looking forward to some people watching and a visit to Lisa Vanderpumps PUMP.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I think they both think they are superior than others. Shannon going on about her phone number etc like she is so special. Meghan is new in the group and at the moment the others are more or less siding with Shannon. Meghan should have acted like an adult re the charity event and invited Shannon.
> 
> No wonder people in the OC are skinny if they only get served fake cake at events. Besides if they have happened to eat to much, they just head over to the nearest plastic surgeon who sucks away the fat. When they are there they also take the opportunity to enhance their breasts and some botox and they are good to go.
> 
> I am going to Beverly Hills in October. Really looking forward to some people watching and a visit to Lisa Vanderpumps PUMP.



I am not getting a superiority complex with Shannon like I do with Meghan.  Shannon seems more wacky and emotionally unstable for sure though.  

Lets us know how PUMP is! I really need to get to LA again for some good food, shopping, not to mention people watching!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> I can't get over the whole "prove it" comment Meghan made when Shannon was trying to be cordial.  Wow- someone has a really big head.


 
Yes, Meghan really came off as a jerk in that scene.


----------



## swags

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yes, Meghan really came off as a jerk in that scene.


 
How about Shannon calling her back to tell her she doesn't have to prove anything. These women would wipe out a lot of their problems if they had jobs to go to everyday!


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> I can't get over the whole "prove it" comment Meghan made when Shannon was trying to be cordial.  *Wow- someone has a really big head.*



and a freakishly long neck!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nahreen said:


> I am going to Beverly Hills in October. Really looking forward to some people watching and a visit to Lisa Vanderpumps PUMP.




PUMP is a fun hang but go at night.  Its prettier.  The appetizers are pretty good.  Just order them one after another while you sling back cocktails.


----------



## Nahreen

bagnshoofetish said:


> PUMP is a fun hang but go at night.  Its prettier.  The appetizers are pretty good.  Just order them one after another while you sling back cocktails.



Thanks for the tip. Did you have dinner as well?


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I watched the first look and the way Megan talks about "hashtag this" and stepmom that I'm ready to slap her. What she was saying to Hayley was making me cringe!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for the tip. Did you have dinner as well?




No.  Just cocktails and almost every appetizer.


----------



## Nahreen

bagnshoofetish said:


> No.  Just cocktails and almost every appetizer.



No need for dinner then. Can you recomend other places to have dinner? I would enjoy celebrity watching but good food and service are also important. I prefer calm places.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> No need for dinner then. Can you recomend other places to have dinner? I would enjoy celebrity watching but good food and service are also important. I prefer calm places.



Moonshadows in Malibu is good for celeb watching, so is Shutters in Santa Monica


----------



## Bentley1

Nahreen said:


> No need for dinner then. Can you recomend other places to have dinner? I would enjoy celebrity watching but good food and service are also important. I prefer calm places.




Polo Lounge in the Beverly Hills Hotel. Right up the street from Rodeo, we see celebs almost every time we go there. 

Also got to meet and take pictures with Lisa and Ken at her other restaurant Villa Blanca, so that may be a good option.

Both are very calm.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Dubrows are on Evine selling their skincare. I wonder if it's any good?


----------



## nycmom

I was so horrified by what Meghan said to her stepdaughter about losing her mother I had to go to her blog to see if she attempted to explain herself (although I realize that would be probably be in next weeks since it's an upcoming episode). Anyway she is truly an idiot...

_When Shannon said she "assures me" that everything will be fine, that is when I said I look forward to you proving that. I used the word "prove" because it is a synonym for "assure" -- I googled it: assure verb tell someone something positively or confidently to dispel any doubts they may have. "Tony assured me that there was a supermarket in the village." synonyms: reassure, convince, satisfy, persuade, guarantee, promise, tell; affirm, pledge, swear, vow.

So therefore, she told me she'd prove herself to me. Then she called me back and said she didn't have to prove herself to me. Ok, then don't, she said it not me. This doesn't have anything to do with my age. I was just regurgitating her own promise.
_

And then while she does go on to address Vicki's mother she starts with this sentence...

_Bunco night was a blast. _

Seriously??? After everything that happened you think it was a blast? Maybe she needs to google what that means too.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou.../meghan-king-edmonds/meghan-bunco-night-was-a


----------



## DC-Cutie

why does Shannon always have to say 'it's Shannon Bedor...' when she calls someone?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nahreen said:


> No need for dinner then. Can you recomend other places to have dinner? I would enjoy celebrity watching but good food and service are also important. I prefer calm places.




I am actually in an airport right now but would love to recommend places for you.  Are you only planning to stay in BH and what type of cuisine do you prefer?  Perhaps we should PM


----------



## Love Of My Life

GirlieShoppe said:


> The Dubrows are on Evine selling their skincare. I wonder if it's any good?


 

Consult Beaute.. & wondering the same as well..


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hotshot said:


> Consult Beaute.. & wondering the same as well..


 
I ordered the eye cream... it's just $36.50 so I thought I'd give it a try. If it doesn't work I'm not out much (compared to the $80 eye cream I bought from my dermatologist that did absolutely nothing).


----------



## StylishMD

Nahreen said:


> No need for dinner then. Can you recomend other places to have dinner? I would enjoy celebrity watching but good food and service are also important. I prefer calm places.


Crustacean, my absolute favorite!


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> Moonshadows in Malibu is good for celeb watching, so is Shutters in Santa Monica


 


Bentley1 said:


> Polo Lounge in the Beverly Hills Hotel. Right up the street from Rodeo, we see celebs almost every time we go there.
> 
> Also got to meet and take pictures with Lisa and Ken at her other restaurant Villa Blanca, so that may be a good option.
> 
> Both are very calm.


 


StylishMD said:


> Crustacean, my absolute favorite!


 
Thanks for your advices. I had started a thread in Bon Voage but did not get many replies.

A picture with Lisa and Ken would be fun. Good DH is not going with me he would get so embarrased if I approached them, he would be halfway down the street running from me


----------



## Nahreen

bagnshoofetish said:


> I am actually in an airport right now but would love to recommend places for you.  Are you only planning to stay in BH and what type of cuisine do you prefer?  Perhaps we should PM


 
I´ll pm you.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> why does Shannon always have to say 'it's Shannon Bedor...' when she calls someone?



thats a good question.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

StylishMD said:


> Crustacean, my absolute favorite!



Ditto!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for your advices. I had started a thread in Bon Voage but did not get many replies.
> 
> A picture with Lisa and Ken would be fun. Good DH is not going with me he would get so embarrased if I approached them, he would be halfway down the street running from me



They are really friendly people and Ken often has Giggy with him.


----------



## Love Of My Life

GirlieShoppe said:


> I ordered the eye cream... it's just $36.50 so I thought I'd give it a try. If it doesn't work I'm not out much (compared to the $80 eye cream I bought from my dermatologist that did absolutely nothing).


 


If you are not happy with the eye cream, you can send it back..

This is one of the good things about shopping on these home
shopping channels..

Love it or return it!! Tell us what you think...


----------



## horse17

I really hope tonight is not an hour of Vicki grieving....I feel very bad for her, but its not what I want to to relax and watch...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hotshot said:


> If you are not happy with the eye cream, you can send it back..
> 
> This is one of the good things about shopping on these home
> shopping channels..
> 
> Love it or return it!! Tell us what you think...


 
I will!


----------



## barbie444

Shannon is beyond Paranoid. They look so miserable together and their daughters notice it


----------



## horse17

Im sorry, but Meghan is strange....I cant believe what she was saying to her stepdaughter while talking about Vickis mom..


----------



## horse17

Jim Edmonds seems very feminine to me..


----------



## slyyls

horse17 said:


> Jim Edmonds seems very feminine to me..


lol. He sure seemed interested in the girls"expensive" purses.
Jim seems so uncomfortable around grown a$$ women; especially is wife.  The only females he seems to have a less stiff demeanour around is his daughter, and her friends.


----------



## swags

Really think Shannon and David need to leave their girls out of their parental counseling and their marital problems. 
Meghan is more like a buddy to her stepdaughter than a mother figure.  I think the girl will feel bad for being bratty to her mom, too bad its on tv.


----------



## br00kelynx

Nahreen said:


> I think they both think they are superior than others. Shannon going on about her phone number etc like she is so special. Meghan is new in the group and at the moment the others are more or less siding with Shannon. Meghan should have acted like an adult re the charity event and invited Shannon.
> 
> No wonder people in the OC are skinny if they only get served fake cake at events. Besides if they have happened to eat to much, they just head over to the nearest plastic surgeon who sucks away the fat. When they are there they also take the opportunity to enhance their breasts and some botox and they are good to go.
> 
> I am going to Beverly Hills in October. Really looking forward to some people watching and a visit to Lisa Vanderpumps PUMP.




STK is one of my favorites. It is always consistently amazing. They just moved locations to the W hotel, I went on their last weekend at their old location so I need to check out the new one..


----------



## Creativelyswank

This is the most depressing season ever! Even Tamra becoming a grandma made me cry. Throw these b!$#@s on a plane, ply them with alcohol and give us some good ole housewives drama but hold the screeching...or maybe this is just a sign it's time to part ways with the OC. I threaten but I never cut the cord.


----------



## dooneybaby

horse17 said:


> I really hope tonight is not an hour of Vicki grieving....I feel very bad for her, but its not what I want to to relax and watch...


Don't worry, Vicki contacts a MEDIAN! 
Yes, Lawd, she says a median instead of a medium. And Shannon talks about her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this last episode was just all over the place.  So none of Vickie's so called friends joined her at the funeral?

I did crack up though when Shannon visited Vicki with all of her homeopathic potions and remedies...  I also like Shannon's daughters, especially the one that's a little tomboy wearing her plaid shirts all the time - she a funny kid


----------



## DC-Cutie

br00kelynx said:


> STK is one of my favorites. It is always consistently amazing. They just moved locations to the W hotel, I went on their last weekend at their old location so I need to check out the new one..



I like STK too.  There is one here in DC now, but I swear it doesn't have the same feel as LA or Miami.


----------



## swags

Shannon is torturing herself.  She wants the details of the affair but hearing about it is only going to bring up more bad feelings. I think she would separate from him but fears he will start dating again.


----------



## horse17

dooneybaby said:


> Don't worry, Vicki contacts a MEDIAN!
> Yes, Lawd, she says a median instead of a medium. And Shannon talks about her.


 
lol!..I know, right?......what about Vickis instagram selfi?...


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> Shannon is torturing herself.  She wants the details of the affair but hearing about it is only going to bring up more bad feelings. I think she would separate from him but fears he will start dating again.




This!! This seems like the reason she wouldn't divorce, if anything.  The jealousy of him moving on--and probably easily--would eat her alive.  I imagine she might have a hard time finding another man with her quirks at this age.


----------



## Nahreen

br00kelynx said:


> STK is one of my favorites. It is always consistently amazing. They just moved locations to the W hotel, I went on their last weekend at their old location so I need to check out the new one..



Thank you for your advice. I will look it up.


----------



## Grace123

I just don't get why these women, like Shannon and Ramona, seem to have no self-esteem. Why do they want these cheaters back??? Let em go! They have everything they need, why hang onto an jack*s who has no respect for their wives or family??? I would SO send my husband packing if he ever pulled this!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Meghan was clearly hired to annoy viewers.  She thinks what she does is parenting?  Dream on woman.  She thinks she understands Jim's daughter better than her mom does?  Delusional.  Why do I get the feeling that Meghan scores booze for her?  She afterall is the "cool" mom who "gets it". :throw up:

I think Vicki's family was very cruel to not allow Brooks to travel with her to the funeral.  If they don't like the guy, fine.  But they should have set aside their feelings if it brought comfort to Vicki.  It was very cold and selfish of them IMO.

And I am getting tired of watching David continue to emotionally check out in every scene with Shannon.  She is trying to force something into existence that has died.  Their marriage will never be the same.  Either she accepts a new chapter or moves on.  But it seems like she wants things to be the way they were and thats just not reasonable.

I still don't get the whole scene where David "tricked" Shannon into thinking he ran into the mistress when it was in fact just an old friend?  What was that all about?  If he is toying with her fragile state of mind he is a jerk.  Did he do that just to taunt her or is he truly clueless?  And I agree with others who believe they need to stop including the kids in their problems.  The kids will act out one day and if they think they have problems now...


----------



## Jujuma

This is kind of off topic but does anyone know how you can get on Stoopid Housewives to watch clips? I've sent requests but have not gotten any response. Does anybody watch their clips? I would think these things would be available on Bravo's site, things like closet and house tours, but they aren't.


----------



## pjhm

Grace123 said:


> I just don't get why these women, like Shannon and Ramona, seem to have no self-esteem. Why do they want these cheaters back??? Let em go! They have everything they need, why hang onto an jack*s who has no respect for their wives or family??? I would SO send my husband packing if he ever pulled this!




They want to deceive themselves into thinking this was just a hiccup in their relationship. They need to believe they are not failures and haven't been rejected. 
Also, they both married "players" and players need the thrill of playing.


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> They want to deceive themselves into thinking this was just a hiccup in their relationship. They need to believe they are not failures and haven't been rejected.
> Also, they both married "players" and players need the thrill of playing.


 
I think as someone who has been married for a long time, this is a big part of who you are. To say the whole thing was a mistake would be difficult. Also admitting your partner let some passing interest ruin an entire marriage is hard to come to terms with. I honestly don't know how I would react in that position. While most of me thinks "kick him to the curb" there's a part that could say, "do we need to toss YEARS away over some dumb ****?" 
Although, knowing me, I'd be too paranoid to ever feel secure and relaxed again. I could see me watching every move like Shannon, but that's no way to live.


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> I just don't get why these women, like Shannon and Ramona, seem to have no self-esteem. Why do they want these cheaters back??? Let em go! They have everything they need, why hang onto an jack*s who has no respect for their wives or family??? *I would SO send my husband packing if he ever pulled this*!



Me too!  I do understand for the sake of the children, but since they know about it I feel Shannon is setting a bad example by staying with a cheater.  I also think its in really poor taste they are sharing this with the world while their young children are on the show.  Can you imagine how they must get teased about it in school?


----------



## pursegrl12

....


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> Meghan was clearly hired to annoy viewers.  She t*hinks what she does is parenting? * Dream on woman.  She thinks she understands Jim's daughter better than her mom does?  Delusional.  Why do I get the feeling that Meghan scores booze for her?  She afterall is the "cool" mom who "gets it". :throw up:
> 
> I think Vicki's family was very cruel to not allow Brooks to travel with her to the funeral.  If they don't like the guy, fine.  But they should have set aside their feelings if it brought comfort to Vicki.  It was very cold and selfish of them IMO.
> 
> And I am getting tired of watching David continue to emotionally check out in every scene with Shannon.  She is trying to force something into existence that has died.  Their marriage will never be the same.  Either she accepts a new chapter or moves on.  But it seems like she wants things to be the way they were and thats just not reasonable.
> 
> I still don't get the whole scene where David "tricked" Shannon into thinking he ran into the mistress when it was in fact just an old friend?  What was that all about?  If he is toying with her fragile state of mind he is a jerk.  Did he do that just to taunt her or is he truly clueless?  And I agree with others who believe they need to stop including the kids in their problems.  The kids will act out one day and if they think they have problems now...



I cringe every time she says being a parent is hard work.  You have NO idea because she is not your child and you did not raise her.


----------



## imgg

br00kelynx said:


> STK is one of my favorites. It is always consistently amazing. They just moved locations to the W hotel, I went on their last weekend at their old location so I need to check out the new one..



Is STK the swanky steakhouse not to far from SUR?  if it is, I agree, the food is really good!


----------



## swags

imgg said:


> I cringe every time she says being a parent is hard work.  You have NO idea because she is not your child and you did not raise her.




Meghan is a joke as a stepparent.  I cannot imagine how that mom feels, fighting for her life. 
Isn't it in very bad taste, has the mom passed since filming? Either way, I wouldn't want her to see all of Meghan's commentary nor the daughter.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> Meghan is a joke as a stepparent.  I cannot imagine how that mom feels, fighting for her life.
> Isn't it in very bad taste, has the mom passed since filming? Either way, I wouldn't want her to see all of Meghan's commentary nor the daughter.



Meghan is delusional!  She has absolutely no insight.


----------



## br00kelynx

imgg said:


> Is STK the swanky steakhouse not to far from SUR?  if it is, I agree, the food is really good!




It's not far but Sur is on Robertson and STK was on La Cienega. I've never been to Sur I've heard the food isn't too good and you only go if you want to see the cast..


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Meghan is a joke as a stepparent.  I cannot imagine how that mom feels, fighting for her life.
> Isn't it in very bad taste, has the mom passed since filming? Either way, I wouldn't want her to see all of Meghan's commentary nor the daughter.



I agree 100%....she thinks she is the cool Mom because she knows about instagram,  twitter etc...ridiculous!  And I wanted to slap the daughter for being so rude and ungrateful about the suite and the photographer.  I know she is a teen etc but still!


----------



## imgg

br00kelynx said:


> It's not far but Sur is on Robertson and STK was on La Cienega. I've never been to Sur I've heard the food isn't too good and you only go if you want to see the cast..



We went to SUR after dinner at STK, so I don't know how the food is at SUR.  The drinks are awesome though- Katie was our waitress and she is really sweet.  I loved the decor at SUR too.


----------



## AECornell

I was wondering if the people on the show actually worked there. 



imgg said:


> We went to SUR after dinner at STK, so I don't know how the food is at SUR.  The drinks are awesome though- Katie was our waitress and she is really sweet.  I loved the decor at SUR too.


----------



## imgg

AECornell said:


> I was wondering if the people on the show actually worked there.



I went to SUR after the first season, so not sure if they work there currently.  I saw Sheanna (sp) serving a Villa Blanca that trip to LA too.


----------



## BarbadosBride

MKB0925 said:


> I agree 100%....she thinks she is the cool Mom because she knows about instagram,  twitter etc...ridiculous!  And I wanted to slap the daughter for being so rude and ungrateful about the suite and the photographer.  I know she is a teen etc but still!



Exactly. Meghan really is getting this all wrong and watching her is very irritating...I think they should edit her out completely &#9786; Poor Vicki I did really feel for her..sad times. As for Shannon and David they seem to be just play acting the damage is done..


----------



## guccimamma

that spoiled stepdaughter is going to remember how horribly she treated her mother on television, and it will be with her forever. long after her mother has passed.

maybe she'll "get it" at that point.

that party nauseated me.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> We went to SUR after dinner at STK, so I don't know how the food is at SUR.  The drinks are awesome though- Katie was our waitress and she is really sweet.  I loved the decor at SUR too.



Sur and PUMP are fun hangs at night and the way they are lit up is so pretty.  I've only had appetizers/cocktails with friends so I can't vouch for the menu either.  Villa Blanca has pretty awesome flatbreads - big enough for two.  (Katie is the only one I ever see at Sur too.  I've seen 
Schaena at Villa Blanca a couple of times.  She was very sweet - and I saw Kristin at Villa Blanca kvetching to one of the other employees - that was about a year or so ago)


----------



## anabanana745

guccimamma said:


> that spoiled stepdaughter is going to remember how horribly she treated her mother on television, and it will be with her forever. long after her mother has passed.
> 
> maybe she'll "get it" at that point.
> 
> that party nauseated me.




Her friends seemed much more polite than her. So we know it's not just a teen thing either. She is just a spoiled brat.


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

I don't know if anyone remembers... But back when this show first started... "Behind he gates" ... "Cotto De Casa"... I kind of miss THAT show. Although, the Cotto development is nowhere near an ocean...I really miss THAT cast and THAT show.


----------



## 19flowers

EnglishBulldogB said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers... But back when this show first started... "Behind he gates" ... "Cotto De Casa"... I kind of miss THAT show. Although, the Cotto development is nowhere near an ocean...I really miss THAT cast and THAT show.





I remember....and I miss it, too!!


----------



## Bentley1

Wrong thread


----------



## swags

EnglishBulldogB said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers... But back when this show first started... "Behind he gates" ... "Cotto De Casa"... I kind of miss THAT show. Although, the Cotto development is nowhere near an ocean...I really miss THAT cast and THAT show.


 
Seasons 1 and 2 were on the mild side and entertaining enough without all the dramatic scenes. Lauri had supposedly gone on some dates with Slade and there was never a screaming scene between her and Jo.


----------



## Cocolicious

How old is fancy pants daughter..the one with the pacifier in her mouth all the time.


----------



## candy2100

swags said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 were on the mild side and entertaining enough without all the dramatic scenes. Lauri had supposedly gone on some dates with Slade and there was never a screaming scene between her and Jo.




I miss them all except Jo and Slade


----------



## absolutpink

EnglishBulldogB said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers... But back when this show first started... "Behind he gates" ... "Cotto De Casa"... I kind of miss THAT show. Although, the Cotto development is nowhere near an ocean...I really miss THAT cast and THAT show.



I remember! I actually watched the first season last winter when my husband was out of town. Back when it was new, I thought that Jo was so cool (she's close to my age), but when I watched it recently I just cringed whenever she was on screen.


----------



## imgg

candy2100 said:


> I miss them all except Jo and Slade



I thought Laurie was so blah!


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> Sur and PUMP are fun hangs at night and the way they are lit up is so pretty.  I've only had appetizers/cocktails with friends so I can't vouch for the menu either.  Villa Blanca has pretty awesome flatbreads - big enough for two.  (Katie is the only one I ever see at Sur too.  I've seen
> Schaena at Villa Blanca a couple of times.  She was very sweet - and I saw Kristin at Villa Blanca kvetching to one of the other employees - that was about a year or so ago)



PUMP looks pretty on TV....would be fun to check it out.


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> Meghan is a joke as a stepparent.  I cannot imagine how that mom feels, fighting for her life.
> Isn't it in very bad taste, has the mom passed since filming? Either way, I wouldn't want her to see all of Meghan's commentary nor the daughter.


She needs to be written off the show.  It was off-putting to watch her speak to her step-daughter about her mother passing...notwithstanding the talk about how she's such a great step mom.


----------



## coconutsboston

absolutpink said:


> I remember! I actually watched the first season last winter when my husband was out of town. Back when it was new, I thought that Jo was so cool (she's close to my age), but when I watched it recently I just cringed whenever she was on screen.


+1!  I thought Jo was the coolest back then.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching the last episode - I thought when Ryan introduced his fiance to Tamara, she owned a gun shop or something in northern CA.  Now Ryan doesn't want to live there so they are going to move to OC.  Did she close up her shop?

Ryan doesn't seem like the most stable guy. because at first he was in a rush to move to be near her.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching the last episode - I thought when Ryan introduced his fiance to Tamara, she owned a gun shop or something in northern CA.  Now Ryan doesn't want to live there so they are going to move to OC.  Did she close up her shop?
> 
> Ryan doesn't seem like the most stable guy. because at first he was in a rush to move to be near her.



Ryan's over the newness of this relationship and reality set in. He knows Tamara wants to help him financially & he's all for that. I'm surprised his wife is willing to move. I thought she said she owned a gun shop, too. We shall see. Ryan just reminds me of a big schulb with little ambition.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Ryan's over the newness of this relationship and reality set in. He knows Tamara wants to help him financially & he's all for that. I'm surprised his wife is willing to move. I thought she said she owned a gun shop, too. We shall see. Ryan just reminds me of a big schulb with little ambition.



I could see if they were up and moving without any kids, but she already has 3 (or is it 4).  

I get that Tamara wants to help, but she needs to let Ryan figure it out on his own BEFORE offering help.  Because when you offer beforehand, he will do the bare minimum and then his hand will be out for help


----------



## swags

Ryan's a big baby but now he has a baby and 3 stepdaughters (did he marry his baby mama or is he hoping Bravo will step in and pay for a wedding?) he needs to stay in Northern California,  its close enough for Tamra to visit but far away enough for him to grow up. From what viewers have been shown, his employers were Simon's dealership and later, his mom and Eddie's gym.


 Also he ought to shave and look young while he still can.


----------



## guccimamma

this woman selected ryan to get on television, she'll get the most exposure by moving to OC

so she has no problem hauling her cookies south, it's part of the master plan.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> PUMP looks pretty on TV....would be fun to check it out.




If you are in town, do.  Its pretty cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> this woman selected ryan to get on television, she'll get the most exposure by moving to OC
> 
> so she has no problem hauling her cookies south, it's part of the master plan.


 
you think so?  Right off the bat, she seems pretty quiet.  But she did meet him via twitter.  Now the real wait and see is for Tamara's claws to come out - that will be EPIC


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> I could see if they were up and moving without any kids, but she already has 3 (or is it 4).
> 
> 
> 
> I get that Tamara wants to help, but she needs to let Ryan figure it out on his own BEFORE offering help.  Because when you offer beforehand, he will do the bare minimum and then his hand will be out for help




Eddie will be delighted to help him too...NOT.  Their gym is tanking, Tamara and Eddie are getting on each others nerves - countdown to their divorce has begun IMO.


----------



## imgg

Seems like they move a lot.  Last season, they said they lived in Auburn and this season they showed their house in Roseville.  It's only twenty minutes away but now they want to move back to LA....


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Meghan is a joke as a stepparent.  I cannot imagine how that mom feels, fighting for her life.
> Isn't it in very bad taste, has the mom passed since filming? Either way, I wouldn't want her to see all of Meghan's commentary nor the daughter.





imgg said:


> I cringe every time she says being a parent is hard work.  You have NO idea because she is not your child and you did not raise her.





imgg said:


> Meghan is delusional!  She has absolutely no insight.



interesting that only Meghan is shown.  Jim has another daughter with wife no. 1, LeAnne.  and there are two younger boys (quite possibly in St. Louis) that are never mentioned by the Coolest StepMom Ever.


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> interesting that only Meghan is shown.  Jim has another daughter with wife no. 1, LeAnne.  and there are two younger boys (quite possibly in St. Louis) that are never mentioned by the Coolest StepMom Ever.



edited to add:  there are two younger children, one boy and one girl with wife no. 2.  how come the Coolest StepMom on the Planet only mentions 1 out of 4 kids???


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> edited to add:  there are two younger children, one boy and one girl with wife no. 2.  how come the Coolest StepMom on the Planet only mentions 1 out of 4 kids???




I'm guessing because those moms don't want to be associated with her or the show.  And the only reason Megs is in this kids life is because Jim will be her only parent after her mom dies.  So Megs is intent on looking like Mother Teresa to Jim.  He moved back to Cali for his daughter because the mom is dying, no other reason.  Meghan is just part of his luggage.


----------



## pink1

Radaronline (I know not the most reliable website) has an article that Tamra's son got arrested for domestic violence.


----------



## sgj99

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm guessing because those moms don't want to be associated with her or the show.  And the only reason Megs is in this kids life is because Jim will be her only parent after her mom dies.  So Megs is intent on looking like Mother Teresa to Jim.  He moved back to Cali for his daughter because the mom is dying, no other reason.  Meghan is just part of his luggage.



oh, i'd put money on the fact that wife no. 2 doesn't want her two young children shown or mentioned on the show and wouldn't sign the waiver.  but since Hayley is shown, where is Hayley's sister?  since LeAnne and Jim both are okay with Hayley being on the show than it must be because the kid doesn't want the attention.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pink1 said:


> Radaronline (I know not the most reliable website) has an article that Tamra's son got arrested for domestic violence.


 oh wow!  Hope it wasn't 'roid rage.  because for a time he was taking steriods


----------



## tomz_grl

Does Ryan's gf really have 4 kids by 4 different men?


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> oh wow!  Hope it wasn't 'roid rage.  because for a time he was taking steriods



wow!  and the baby is only 5 months old.



tomz_grl said:


> Does Ryan's gf really have 4 kids by 4 different men?



the gf has four daughters, one of which is Ryan's.  i don't know about how many baby daddys there are.  was it ever mentioned?


----------



## AECornell

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...eweives-orange-county-domestic-violence-wife/

Sorry, I'm on my phone, but basically it says he hit her and she thought he broke her finger.


----------



## shoegal

Meghan is an idiot. Parenting is hard - um yes. So the kid isn't going to school but here's $100 fun money[emoji58]


----------



## horse17

sooo. who thinks David is sincere?....I really hope he is.....

love the bracelet!.........


----------



## DC-Cutie

so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?


I say the marriage


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?
> 
> 
> I say the marriage


definately the marriage....tamara can be a nasty biach


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?
> 
> 
> I say the marriage




They hate each other. I say the marriage.


----------



## coconutsboston

Martyr Megan needs to be sent on her way.


----------



## horse17

omg... Meghan, take a seat.....hmmm, its interesting how she always makes digs about the "older' woman.....but Meghan, you dont usually need reading glasses until 40 plus....


----------



## shoegal

She so doesn't get that this isn't about her! The girl's mom is DYING and she has a front row seat. So no she won't be focused on work. Meghan is very annoying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Shannon's hair yello on WWHL?  Dorinda got her boobies sittin' pretty!!


----------



## StylishMD

OMG, when did Shannon go to Medical School? STFU!!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Vicki with the evasion tactics. She didn't know whether it was the island or the resort either. 

Also, at the risk of sounding callous,  the moment at the bowling alley is at least the second time that her grief seemed really put on and ridiculous to me.  Looked like bad acting. 8{


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?
> 
> 
> I say the marriage




The marriage totally!


----------



## mama13drama99

GaudyGirl said:


> Vicki with the evasion tactics. She didn't know whether it was the island or the resort either.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, at the risk of sounding callous,  the moment at the bowling alley is at least the second time that her grief seemed really put on and ridiculous to me.  Looked like bad acting. 8{




You don't sound callous. I was in the kitchen and heard that nonsense and peeked around the corner in disbelief and that's a huge feat cause if I'm not right there usually I'm zoned out thinking about whatever I'm doing!


----------



## mama13drama99

Although I still don't think Megs was wrong for not inviting Shannok to her gala...

I cannot take Megs' behind!!!! Those tears was thee worst acting ever.  Far worse than Tamara and the other two blonde who left the show!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?
> 
> 
> I say the marriage



the marriage.  Tamra is on Eddie's last nerve and vise versa.  i'd be surprised if they make it another year.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

horse17 said:


> Jim Edmonds seems very feminine to me..




Lol I thought the same thing. Probably why he's been married so many times. Covering up being in the closet. He just seems so weird and standoffish to Meghan. Like they're not a couple that's been married a few months.


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

absolutpink said:


> I remember! I actually watched the first season last winter when my husband was out of town. Back when it was new, I thought that Jo was so cool (she's close to my age), but when I watched it recently I just cringed whenever she was on screen.




How about when Joe packed up all her stuff and left... Throwing a fit b/c Slade wouldn't let her go out with her friends?! Remember when Joe tried to have a singing career?! ... Slade was her "manager"?!  .... LOVED the show back then!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

horse17 said:


> sooo. who thinks David is sincere?....I really hope he is.....
> 
> love the bracelet!.........


David creeps me out


DC-Cutie said:


> so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?
> 
> 
> I say the marriage


Gym.  I think Tamara might cling on to the marriage for dear life... 


Mid Century Gal said:


> Lol I thought the same thing. Probably why he's been married so many times. Covering up being in the closet. He just seems so weird and standoffish to Meghan. Like they're not a couple that's been married a few months.


He is super wierd and standoffish.  Other than his bank account, I don't understand how it's possible he's remarried so many times.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mama13drama99 said:


> Although I still don't think Megs was wrong for not inviting Shannok to her gala...


 
I don't think she was wrong either.  Why invite a person into your home that you just argued with?


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she was wrong either.  Why invite a person into your home that you just argued with?



i'm with y'all on that issue too.  i wouldn't have invited her either.


----------



## tesi

anyone else think shannon was brave to put it all out there with the stomach and the extra few pounds?    i appreciated that something was real-  truly the most "real" drama is coming from her.  can't fake infidelity, too much alcohol and a little belly.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> so which will end first: the gym or the marriage (Tamara and Eddie)?
> 
> 
> I say the marriage



I say gym...then marriage shortly after..


----------



## shoegal

tesi said:


> anyone else think shannon was brave to put it all out there with the stomach and the extra few pounds?    i appreciated that something was real-  truly the most "real" drama is coming from her.  can't fake infidelity, too much alcohol and a little belly.




That's exactly what I was thinking last night while watching. She gets a bad rap for what she exposes but I appreciate that she doesn't sugarcoat her life and make it seem perfect when it's not.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so true to form, Tamara bailed ryan out.  Ryan is a GROWN man that got himself arrested.  I would have left him right there, until he got his coins together to bail himself out


----------



## Grace123

hermes_lemming said:


> ]David creeps me out[/B]
> 
> Gym.  I think Tamara might cling on to the marriage for dear life...
> 
> He is super wierd and standoffish.  Other than his bank account, I don't understand how it's possible he's remarried so many times.



Me too. His eyes just have a psycho gleam in them. lol 

Ryan reminds me of something out of Deliverance. 'shudder'


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> so true to form, Tamara bailed ryan out.  Ryan is a GROWN man that got himself arrested.  I would have left him right there, until he got his coins together to bail himself out



ryan got violent with a woman who is skilled with firearms?


----------



## paper_flowers

guccimamma said:


> ryan got violent with a woman who is skilled with firearms?



Oh crap. Good point!


----------



## sgj99

tesi said:


> anyone else think shannon was brave to put it all out there with the stomach and the extra few pounds?    i appreciated that something was real-  truly the most "real" drama is coming from her.  can't fake infidelity, too much alcohol and a little belly.



i give her big props for doing that.  that was definitely real and something many of us can relate to.

but i still think she's beyond crazy.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i give her big props for doing that.  that was definitely real and something many of us can relate to.
> 
> but i still think she's beyond crazy.


 
I thought it was cool to see someone go to the gym and admit that they are having a problem instead of going to the plastic surgeons office.


I feel uncomfortable watching her and David. I think he needs to prove to her that he wants to be with her but now he's got to prove it to the cameras and it feels so awkward. 
Shannon does not look anywhere near happy when she is with him. She comes to life much more around Vicki and the other ladies.


----------



## susieserb

*HUGE NEWS:* 

Apparently the insiders in STL KNOW that *JIM EDMONDS IS GAY *IOW it's been an established fact for a long time.  This comes from a reliable source.  Also remember Andy Cohen is from STL.  

Little Megan is probably a paid hag to receive a boost in her acting career, also Jimmy is suppose to come out..

For me this explains so much about Megan and Jim's bizarre marriage.


BTW I am not watching HWC anymore but found out about this info and thought you guys would like to know.  I'm tired of being "played"..


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> omg... Meghan, take a seat.....hmmm, its interesting how she always makes digs about the "older' woman.....but Meghan, you dont usually need reading glasses until 40 plus....



that was part of her serious parenting costume, where she sits and briefly looks at the work her 17 year old step child wouldn't do.

here's an idea...drive the kid to school and make sure she goes inside.


----------



## Cocolicious

susieserb said:


> *HUGE NEWS:*
> 
> Apparently the insiders in STL KNOW that *JIM EDMONDS IS GAY *IOW it's been an established fact for a long time.  This comes from a reliable source.  Also remember Andy Cohen is from STL.
> 
> Little Megan is probably a paid hag to receive a boost in her acting career, also Jimmy is suppose to come out..
> 
> For me this explains so much about Megan and Jim's bizarre marriage.
> 
> 
> BTW I am not watching HWC anymore but found out about this info and thought you guys would like to know.  I'm tired of being "played"..


What!!??? &#128563; where did you get this info?


----------



## Cocolicious

To be honest Megan is not attractive at all IMO. She is a walking nails to the chalk board kind of person...just annoying to watch.


----------



## susieserb

Cocolicious said:


> What!!??? &#128563; where did you get this info?


Insider that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## guccimamma

susieserb said:


> Insider that's all I'm gonna say.



don't doubt it, thanks for the info! share what you can.


----------



## susieserb

Trust me I was shocked too. But insiders act like, yea it's been a known fact for a very long time, JE is also a jerk and a joke; people in his circle do NOT LIKE HIM AT ALL.


----------



## paper_flowers

I'm sure mrs priss must know... But how strange if she did know to still marry him. Anything for the wealth and status I guess?


----------



## GoGlam

Jim gave me very strong gay vibes.


----------



## slang

Whatever, if Meghan doesn't care why should I


----------



## susieserb

I don't care if she cares; I care for being played for fame, success and ratings. DONE


----------



## slang

But all these HW shows are "playing" you.
They are cast with woman, (some) who pretend to be rich but are living in rented houses, driving rented cars, sitting on rented furniture and they pretend to have happy marriages. We have no idea what their "real" life is like. Since most HW's end up divorced I guess their "real" life is nothing what we see on the shows


----------



## Goldfox

Jim being in the closet explains why his fashion looks so purposely dreadful. It's like he's trying to look unattractive, typical bear holding desperately on to his fur/comfort blanket.

All I've got to say to Meghan is: for as long as you're striving to stay skinnier than your teenage stepdaughter, you'll never be seen as the adult.


----------



## horse17

wow..what a scoop..


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> But all these HW shows are "playing" you.
> They are cast with woman, (some) who pretend to be rich but are living in rented houses, driving rented cars, sitting on rented furniture and they pretend to have happy marriages. We have no idea what their "real" life is like. Since most HW's end up divorced I guess their "real" life is nothing what we see on the shows


Yes I know this and as I've mentioned I've stopped watching Bravo pretty much because the degree of ridiculousness is getting worse and worse.  Can you smell desperation? 

When I heard about this bit of info (one from a RAMS employee, and the other from an executive who works for Fox Sports), my anger just swelled because *THIS BS brings fake reality to a whole new level.*  I mean seriously the ratings machine is a horrid ravenous beast.


----------



## barbie444

I must be the only one who doesn't get the gay vibe from Jim.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

barbie444 said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't get the gay vibe from Jim.


 
I don't either...


----------



## tesi

i get the "i'm totally disinterested in my wife and all her stupidity"  vibe from jim&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't get the gay vibe from Jim.



i didn't until i noticed on this last episode (or the one before that) when he had on jeans that had a lot of decorative work on the back pockets.  they just weren't what i'd expect a macho professional athlete to be wearing.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just get the feeling Meghan's life peeked in highschool. 

I thought it odd how she was talking about her high school dances. They still seemed very dear to her and magical. I figured maybe her whimsical reminiscing was because of her step daughter. But then later, during bowling, she mentions how she can't be bad at bowling because she took bowling in highschool and got an A. 

Who is still thinking about things like that at 30 ?


----------



## Bentley1

I'm not shocked about Jim at all. Not a bit. I'm more shocked he bothered to remarry when he's so very obviously gay.


----------



## swags

I find the whole Jim thing very odd. It's kind of like Kordell and Porsha but Kordell made an effort to look like a real husband. Jim doesn't seem the least bit interested.


----------



## susieserb

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not shocked about Jim at all. Not a bit. I'm more shocked he bothered to remarry when he's so very obviously gay.


Well he's friends with Andy who probably enticed him to be on the show (and Megan). If Jim comes out during this stupid HW shows think of the ratings (ala Bruce Jenner).  BTW when did these two bozo's get married (Jim and Megan?)?


----------



## imgg

tesi said:


> i get the "i'm totally disinterested in my wife and all her stupidity"  vibe from jim.



I get "I'm only interested in myself" vibe


----------



## absolutpink

LemonDrop said:


> I just get the feeling Meghan's life peeked in highschool.
> 
> I thought it odd how she was talking about her high school dances. They still seemed very dear to her and magical. I figured maybe her whimsical reminiscing was because of her step daughter. But then later, during bowling, she mentions how she can't be bad at bowling because she took bowling in highschool and got an A.
> 
> Who is still thinking about things like that at 30 ?



This! She definitely seems like she's stuck in high school still.

I'm 31 and can't remember the last time I thought about high school. 



Cocolicious said:


> To be honest Megan is not attractive at all IMO. She is a walking nails to the chalk board kind of person...just annoying to watch.



Agree. I'm actually finding it a struggle to watch her on TV, her weird, self-satisfied smirk, the BS that comes out of her mouth, the way she treats people. Ugh. I really hope they don't bring her back next season.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Goldfox said:


> Jim being in the closet explains why his fashion looks so purposely dreadful. It's like he's trying to look unattractive, typical bear holding desperately on to his fur/comfort blanket.
> 
> All I've got to say to Meghan is: for as long as you're striving to stay skinnier than your teenage stepdaughter, you'll never be seen as the adult.




My godfather is gay and he has no sense of style at all, it's HORRIBLE!


----------



## AECornell

I googled Jim Edmonds gay and I got a thread from another forum. The thread was from 2007 and they started talking about JE opening up a new club and then about 13 pages in is when someone was talking about him being gay. They mentioned Kordell, too.


----------



## Cocolicious

Not one person in the entertainment or pro athlete world is safe from being called gay. Imagine if people started saying about Niell Patrick Harris or Andy Cohen ..."he's straight!!" ...I'm sure it happens but it's just crazy.


----------



## AECornell

If you're a closeted gay person, most people can tell.



Cocolicious said:


> Not one person in the entertainment or pro athlete world is safe from being called gay. Imagine if people started saying about Niell Patrick Harris or Andy Cohen ..."he's straight!!" ...I'm sure it happens but it's just crazy.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> ...since LeAnne and Jim both are okay with Hayley being on the show than it must be because the kid doesn't want the attention.



She probably doesn't care for Meghan and believes she is just using the situation to her advantage.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I guess my gay-dar isn't that off afterall...(my post from July 6)



bagnshoofetish said:


> ....
> And okay, for a moment there *I thought Jim was gay. * When he sat down on the couch with her he came off a little femme to me.  Maybe Megs is his beard?  Its not unheard of especially in the macho world of sports.  Food for thoughtand if Megs knows she seems like the kind of gal to blackmail the guy...


----------



## slang

It appears that Leeanne Edmonds passed away this morning


----------



## AECornell

Aw so sad  Poor woman.



slang said:


> It appears that Leeanne Edmonds passed away this morning


----------



## AECornell

http://tamaratattles.com/2015/07/22/haley-edmonds-mother-leann-edmonds-horton-has-passed-away/

hayleyedmonds15 - Early this morning I lost the most important person in my life. Im so blessed to have had these past 17 years with you. But that will never be enough for me. I cant imagine my life without you and I never imagined this day would come. You were an inspiration to everyone who knew you and I will aspire to be everything you were. You truly lived life to the fullest and were such a fighter. The memories we made will forever be instilled in me and Ill never forget the good times we had. You were not only my mom, but my best friend. Thank you for everything youve thought me and for the wisdom youve given me. I will never ever stop loving you. Life wont be easy without you but I know you will be with me every step of the way. Rest in peace mommy, I love you with all my heart[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;


----------



## paper_flowers

AECornell said:


> http://tamaratattles.com/2015/07/22/haley-edmonds-mother-leann-edmonds-horton-has-passed-away/
> 
> hayleyedmonds15 - Early this morning I lost the most important person in my life. Im so blessed to have had these past 17 years with you. But that will never be enough for me. I cant imagine my life without you and I never imagined this day would come. You were an inspiration to everyone who knew you and I will aspire to be everything you were. You truly lived life to the fullest and were such a fighter. The memories we made will forever be instilled in me and Ill never forget the good times we had. You were not only my mom, but my best friend. Thank you for everything youve thought me and for the wisdom youve given me. I will never ever stop loving you. Life wont be easy without you but I know you will be with me every step of the way. Rest in peace mommy, I love you with all my heart[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;



Omg beautifully written but so sad :cry:


----------



## Cocolicious

slang said:


> It appears that Leeanne Edmonds passed away this morning


That's so sad


----------



## Cocolicious

AECornell said:


> If you're a closeted gay person, most people can tell.



Interesting.


----------



## Michele26

AECornell said:


> If you're a closeted gay person, most people can tell.



I have ZERO gaydar. It only enters my mind a man could be gay if they ooze femininity, but even then they could still be straight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like the girls are going to Moorea.  I really wish Bravo would stop sending these screaming bishes to beautiful, tropical, peaceful locals...  just let them go to Lake Havasu to 'whooopp it up' there


----------



## Vanilla Bean




----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> looks like the girls are going to Moorea.  I really wish Bravo would stop sending these screaming bishes to beautiful, tropical, peaceful locals...  just let them go to Lake Havasu to 'whooopp it up' there



I forgot about Lake Havasu LOL

I wonder if Don got that house in the divorce?


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> I forgot about Lake Havasu LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Don got that house in the divorce?




I hope he did!!! Donn was a great guy (much better than Crooks, oops, I mean Brooks). 

Vicki screwed up by getting rid of him!!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

AECornell said:


> http://tamaratattles.com/2015/07/22/haley-edmonds-mother-leann-edmonds-horton-has-passed-away/
> 
> hayleyedmonds15 - Early this morning I lost the most important person in my life. Im so blessed to have had these past 17 years with you. But that will never be enough for me. I cant imagine my life without you and I never imagined this day would come. You were an inspiration to everyone who knew you and I will aspire to be everything you were. You truly lived life to the fullest and were such a fighter. The memories we made will forever be instilled in me and Ill never forget the good times we had. You were not only my mom, but my best friend. Thank you for everything youve thought me and for the wisdom youve given me. I will never ever stop loving you. Life wont be easy without you but I know you will be with me every step of the way. Rest in peace mommy, I love you with all my heart[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;[emoji173]&#65038;



How horribly sad.


----------



## absolutpink

slang said:


> I forgot about Lake Havasu LOL
> 
> I wonder if Don got that house in the divorce?



He did. 

Donn also received a pretty penny from divorce.
He was awarded around $633,058 in assets, including their Irvine, California house as well as their vacation home in Lake Havasu, Arizona.
The assets also include jet skis, two luxury cars and a 401k plan worth $74,000.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sband-Donn-finally-settled.html#ixzz3gitLjE00 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## guccimamma

i truly wonder what kind of parent would put their daughter on television in the midst of losing their mother.  just so new stepmom could get a shot at reality television.

makes me sick. 

i'm sad for the child that she showed such a bad attitude toward her mother (at the party), and the rest of us witnessed it. i'm sad for her that her temporary -stepmom spoke on television that she is more relatable than her real mother.  that will follow her.


----------



## paper_flowers

guccimamma said:


> i truly wonder what kind of parent would put their daughter on television in the midst of losing their mother.  just so new stepmom could get a shot at reality television.
> 
> makes me sick.
> 
> i'm sad for the child that she showed such a bad attitude toward her mother (at the party), and the rest of us witnessed it. i'm sad for her that her temporary -stepmom spoke on television that she is more relatable than her real mother.  that will follow her.




Agree with all of this!! I hope Megan really gets the screws put to her at the reunion and on her tv interviews/appearances. She's rotten


----------



## Bentley1

I wonder what the step daughter thinks as Meagan continuously throws her under the bus in almost every talking head interview. She's done nothing but ***** and complain about the step daughter, cried about how hard it is to parent her, how ungrateful and lazy she is, etc etc

What a great step mother she is! Her storyline revolves around trashing her step daughter while masking it as "concern" and "parenting." Megan needs to go. I wonder if she has any fans? The overall consensus on her isn't good.


----------



## swags

I've thought the filming of this family was in bad taste as soon as we found out the mom was terminal. Not sure why Meghan would want to share this. I guess she didn't plan on looking like a total moron. Please let this be her last season.


----------



## legaldiva

I, too, find the Meghan stepmom storyline to be fake, boring and irritating.  She's like the unrelated side show this season


----------



## pjhm

The family lacks class.


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> I find the whole Jim thing very odd. It's kind of like Kordell and Porsha but Kordell made an effort to look like a real husband. Jim doesn't seem the least bit interested.


 
I don't watch ATL  (not since gone with the wind fabulous) but being from CO had a bit of interest in Kordell...what's the story?


----------



## Longchamp

dc-cutie said:


> looks like the girls are going to moorea.  I really wish bravo would stop sending these screaming bishes to beautiful, tropical, peaceful locals...  Just let them go to lake havasu to 'whooopp it up' there



+1


----------



## AECornell

They're playing the first episodes of the season again. I totally forgot that Katie girl was on. What happened to her? I know she's super boring but did they decide to cut her out completely?


----------



## junqueprincess

AECornell said:


> They're playing the first episodes of the season again. I totally forgot that Katie girl was on. What happened to her? I know she's super boring but did they decide to cut her out completely?




I believe she agreed to be a housewife, then her life fell apart by an unanticipated divorce. I would love the details. That is Heather's new neighbor. I guess they'll probably sell the house in the divorce.


----------



## AECornell

But that was recently, so wouldn't that be way after they finished filming? Her husband has some sort of substance abuse problem.



junqueprincess said:


> I believe she agreed to be a housewife, then her life fell apart by an unanticipated divorce. I would love the details. That is Heather's new neighbor. I guess they'll probably sell the house in the divorce.


----------



## emcosmo1639

AECornell said:


> They're playing the first episodes of the season again. I totally forgot that Katie girl was on. What happened to her? I know she's super boring but did they decide to cut her out completely?



Her husband was traded out of LA recently and had another relapse.  They are going through a divorce and I imagine he wouldn't consent to being filmed once the marriage fell apart.  She just doesn't have a good enough story line to stay on the show without divulging relationship drama.  I will say, if you watch earlier episodes, you see her DH in the background a lot but they never show his face.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> They're playing the first episodes of the season again. I totally forgot that Katie girl was on. What happened to her? I know she's super boring but did they decide to cut her out completely?



Katie Hamilton is going through a divorce with her husband.  he's Josh Hamilton, MLB player and well-known for his trouble with substance abuse.  they split during filming so he probably said "no way" to participating and/or signing any waivers.


----------



## MyMyMy

I really think none of them like meghan lol.


----------



## barbie444

Shannon needs to relax it's just a game.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

MyMyMy said:


> I really think none of them like meghan lol.







barbie444 said:


> Shannon needs to relax it's just a game.




I agree about Shannon, she was definitely making too much out of that.  

I also agree that none of them seem to like Meghan (with the exception of Heather it seems).  Vicki and Lizzie were going for her the first night and Vicki is on a throwing shade kick-but I don't mind because I can't stand Meghan myself [emoji16]


----------



## kcf68

Yes Megan just does not fit in with that group!  She should look for another reality show to be on!


----------



## MKB0925

That headband looks absolutely horrendous on Megan!


----------



## horse17

I dont like Meghan, but Vicki gets carried away with all of her questions and opinions about marriage and money....she was looking for a fight....and she will definately get it with Megs...


----------



## MKB0925

horse17 said:


> I dont like Meghan, but Vicki gets carried away with all of her questions and opinions about marriage and money....she was looking for a fight....and she will definately get it with Megs...



I agree!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Meghan is on WWHL and she is just as annoying on this as she is on OC


----------



## horse17

^ whats with her hair??


----------



## swags

The therapist said that Shannon and David aren't in a place to discuss the affair. Shannon looks like she is in a place to cut the crotches out of his underwear and light the rest of his things on fire like in Waiting to Exhale. Instead of a cigarette she would take some rescue remedy afterwards. 
 She is not a happy lady right now.


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I dont like Meghan, but Vicki gets carried away with all of her questions and opinions about marriage and money....she was looking for a fight....and she will definately get it with Megs...


 
Yes, she's been bringing that up since Lauri started dating George. I think she's proud but also a little jealous that she doesn't end up with someone that could do that for her.


----------



## pot_luck

Vicki is clearly jealous.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> I dont like Meghan, but Vicki gets carried away with all of her questions and opinions about marriage and money....she was looking for a fight....and she will definately get it with Megs...



i don't like Meghan either (or Jim and Haley for that matter) but Vicki really needs to butt out of their marriage.  she really loves to give advice yet her personal life isn't a bed of roses either - 2 failed marriages, 1 of which we witnessed on television that had rumors of infidelity on both sides, and her lack of interest in the marriage to Donn was always evident even from the first season (i remember Donn saying she _never_ invited him to her annual family getaway to Puerto Vallarta).


----------



## GaudyGirl

What is Vicki doing calling Heather out on her blouse when she was wearing a sheer top last week. At least , aesthetically, it works on Heather. Can't say the same for Vicki.

Also : "Look, little banjos!". Really ?


----------



## purseprincess32

Honestly, Vikki is pathetic calling Heather out on her clothes. I mean Heather has her life together and with carrying for her young kids unlike Vikki.


----------



## sgj99

pot_luck said:


> Vicki is clearly jealous.



she is!  while she seems to want to project herself as this independent career woman who always works the very idea that another woman is taken care of, and quite well, financially seems to chafe her hide.


----------



## mama13drama99

GaudyGirl said:


> What is Vicki doing calling Heather out on her blouse when she was wearing see a sheer top last week. At least , aesthetically, it works on Heather. Can't say the same for Vicki.
> 
> 
> 
> Also : "Look, little banjos!". Really ?




I [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] at that last line.  She is one of the most ignorant housewives ever!


----------



## mama13drama99

sgj99 said:


> she is!  while she seems to want to project herself as this independent career woman who always works the very idea that another woman is taken care of, and quite well, financially seems to chafe her hide.




+ 1

And when she takes a stand on something such as a wife spending versus asking the husband the jealousy really shows.  She has no business proclaiming such things.  She disguises her disdain for new cast members (and returning one) all the time.


----------



## mama13drama99

Megs is taking the thing with Shannon way too far.  Shannon has proven herself.  She's proven that she has a lot of issues, and as she said, "Keep poking, and poking, and poking..."


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> Megs is taking the thing with Shannon way too far.  Shannon has proven herself.  She's proven that she has a lot of issues, and as she said, "Keep poking, and poking, and poking..."



you're right, Meghan needs to let it go.  i agreed with Megs about not inviting Shannon, i wouldn't have invited someone into my home who'd been so ugly to me but let it go, Shannon has really tried to move forward so Meghan needs to try too.  i don't think it's youth for Meghan but ego that's keeping her from doing this.


----------



## horse17

^ yes...all of this.......for some reason whenever Im watching Shannon, I feel bad for her..I know shes cray cray, but I still feel shes good person inside all of that nuttiness...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki loves to call people out.  But don't do it to her, she will scream until she's red in the face (like she called Gretchen out over Slade, when Brooks was in the same 'late on child support' boat)


----------



## ShoreGrl

Do you think Meghan is watching and realizes what a moron she is? She's wife #3 and jumps into a 17 year olds life and thinks she can take over as mom.  I think she's taken her parenting advice from a bunch of fairy tail novels.


----------



## absolutpink

horse17 said:


> ^ yes...all of this.......for some reason whenever Im watching Shannon, I feel bad for her..I know shes cray cray, but I still feel shes good person inside all of that nuttiness...



This is exactly how I feel too.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

horse17 said:


> ^ yes...all of this.......for some reason whenever Im watching Shannon, I feel bad for her..I know shes cray cray, but I still feel shes good person inside all of that nuttiness...




On WHHL Meghan called Shannon kind hearted and said she actual does like her. I was kinda shocked to hear her say that


----------



## swags

ShoreGrl said:


> Do you think Meghan is watching and realizes what a moron she is? She's wife #3 and jumps into a 17 year olds life and thinks she can take over as mom.  I think she's taken her parenting advice from a bunch of fairy tail novels.



It looks like neither Jim nor Haley even like her. Jim could have spent a day with Meghan before taking Haley to the lake.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> Yes, she's been bringing that up since Lauri started dating George. I think she's proud but also a little jealous that she doesn't end up with someone that could do that for her.




I also agree that it might be jealousy because she has never been a kept woman. I remember Tamara's first season on housewives, Simon gave her a Rolex for her birthday and Vicki spent the rest of the night complaining about how Don never bought her one.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

So I read that Megan's brother is Adam - the little boy that Carole Radzwill from Housewives NYC has been dating - very random no?


----------



## AECornell

I don't see that written:

(From wet paint)
3. Her siblings are awesome. In addition to how cool we think Meghan is, her siblings sound like all-stars in their own right. Her brother, RJ King, is one of the biggest models in the industry and has landed huge covers like this Vogue Italia one and hes freaking HOT (evidence here and here). Extra scoop: RJ appeared on an episode of Catfish. As for Meghans sister, Julie King, shes a professional soccer player who kicks butt on the field.



WillstarveforLV said:


> So I read that Megan's brother is Adam - the little boy that Carole Radzwill from Housewives NYC has been dating - very random no?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

AECornell said:


> I don't see that written:
> 
> (From wet paint)
> 3. Her siblings are awesome. In addition to how cool we think Meghan is, her siblings sound like all-stars in their own right. Her brother, RJ King, is one of the biggest models in the industry and has landed huge covers like this Vogue Italia one and hes freaking HOT (evidence here and here). Extra scoop: RJ appeared on an episode of Catfish. As for Meghans sister, Julie King, shes a professional soccer player who kicks butt on the field.


 
Yes I stand correct - but she co-parents the dog that she shares with Adam with him - so the brother is the third person in the dog ownership - still random....


----------



## StylishMD

How in the world can Lizzie sit in a plane seat for 10+ hours with those TIGHT pants on???


----------



## pjhm

StylishMD said:


> How in the world can Lizzie sit in a plane seat for 10+ hours with those TIGHT pants on???




I wondered that too- looked like they were painted on her-could they be stretch jeans?


----------



## guccimamma

vicky has enough money to buy whatever she wants. she should feel good about the fact that she earned it. 

she has no right to comment on what other people do.  i can't stand megan, but if her husband has no problem with her spending...then nobody else needs to worry about it.


----------



## guccimamma

why does this therapist meet in hotels? i understood for the seminar (figured they were all staying there)

does she just keep a suite as her office?

now that i think about it, its cheaper than a real office...if you only need it a couple days a week.


----------



## sgj99

guccimamma said:


> vicky has enough money to buy whatever she wants. she should feel good about the fact that she earned it.
> 
> she has no right to comment on what other people do.  i can't stand megan, but if her husband has no problem with her spending...then nobody else needs to worry about it.



 absolutely!


----------



## Love4H

Vicki is angry because she's tired of supporting that golddigger boyfriend of hers. Her anger towards the non working wives spending husbands money is a clear projection of her anger and embarrassment towards Brooks.


----------



## StylishMD

pjhm said:


> I wondered that too- looked like they were painted on her-could they be stretch jeans?


And no underwear either, ugh!


----------



## Wildflower22

Love4H said:


> Vicki is angry because she's tired of supporting that golddigger boyfriend of hers. Her anger towards the non working wives spending husbands money is a clear projection of her anger and embarrassment towards Brooks.




Well before Brooks, I remember seeing her go in a rage about her being a working woman and no one else was. I don't think this is new for her at all. She's always presented herself as better because she works so much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> I also agree that it might be jealousy because she has never been a kept woman. I remember Tamara's first season on housewives, Simon gave her a Rolex for her birthday and Vicki spent the rest of the night complaining about how Don never bought her one.



don't act like ya'll don't remember when Brooks gave her that rented fur coat!  She was kept, even if only for a rental period - LOL

Vickie could never be a kept woman, because she has to wear the pants and hold the balls in a relationship.  As a kept woman, you need to know your place.


----------



## horse17

^Vicki shouldnt feel she is better for making and spending her own money.....I think she enjoys the fact that she doesnt have to "ask" anyone for money and she is free to spend what she wants when she wants......I would rather have my own money and not answer to anyone on how I spend it..... 

But,   running a business is hard work and time consuming,  so maybe now she is getting tired and it frustrates her to see other woman spending without working for it.....





s


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> ^Vicki shouldnt feel she is better for making and spending her own money.....I think she enjoys the fact that she doesnt have to "ask" anyone for money and she is free to spend what she wants when she wants......I would rather have my own money and not answer to anyone on how I spend it.....
> 
> But,   running a business is hard work and time consuming,  so maybe now she is getting tired and it frustrates her to see other woman spending without working for it.....



which is why she shouldn't invest so much time in what's going on in other peoples' homes..  I suspect Vickie, as much as she tries to come off as secure and independent is very insecure and dependent.  she's talked about never living on her own, going from relationship to relationship and needing to be in relationship.


----------



## Nahreen

In a way I think Vicki is right. If you are a woman devoting your life to raising a family/staying at home and not working you have to make sure that all will be good if that ends. Meghan being wife nr 3 really have to think about those things. Now in my country there is no such thing as an alimony so maby I am more harsh than needed. I know several women whose DHs decided to leave them at the age of 50 for other women and they did not get any alimony and they had no carrer on their own. 

Also several of these housewives hubbys have turned out to be bancrupt so to make sure you can still support yourself is not a bad idea. 

Besides these women are used to live a fairly luxurious life and that is expensive and downsizing is not so nice.


----------



## Michele26

I can just imagine what Vicki is contributing for Brook's medical care besides footing the bill for their living expenses. 

She's frustrated with always shelling out money to men, but it's all her own doing.


----------



## guccimamma

I think Shannon is extreme in her holistic approach,  but when she was talking to Vicky about brooks cancer program...she made some valid points. It seems that he is starving himself, and how does that give him strength to fight cancer?


----------



## horse17

^ very true...I  always wonder if she misses Don....we don't know what went on behind the closed door...but I liked him...


ooopss. this was in reply to DCcutie


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> In a way I think Vicki is right. If you are a woman devoting your life to raising a family/staying at home and not working you have to make sure that all will be good if that ends. Meghan being wife nr 3 really have to think about those things. Now in my country there is no such thing as an alimony so maby I am more harsh than needed. I know several women whose DHs decided to leave them at the age of 50 for other women and they did not get any alimony and they had no carrer on their own.
> 
> Also several of these housewives hubbys have turned out to be bancrupt so to make sure you can still support yourself is not a bad idea.
> 
> Besides these women are used to live a fairly luxurious life and that is expensive and downsizing is not so nice.


 ITA....she is right...and I think that is part of the reason why so many woman in that position end up bored at home and craving to start a business...but relationships are very complex..no two are the same..we don't know what type of financial agreement Megs could have made.....he seems very wealthy, so maybe if they split, it could be enough for her to be very comfortable....


----------



## br00kelynx

I'm sure if he's gay their arrangement is for her to raise the daughter while he does what he wants and she gets her pay..


----------



## AECornell

A la Kim and Kanye...



br00kelynx said:


> I'm sure if he's gay their arrangement is for her to raise the daughter while he does what he wants and she gets her pay..


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan is a vapid child and she needs to stop being so incredibly petty with Shannon.  Let it go already, and let that silly Punky Brewster-esque hair don't go as well.  Meghan tries so hard to live vicariously through Hayley and it is not painting her in a flattering light.  Expand your vocabulary past rude, jealous, and "judgy", you ARE 31. 

While I get Shannon still being hurt over David's affair (on top of being a somewhat crizz crizz), going off on him at game night was gauche.  If they aren't able to reconcile it will be because she refuses to move forward mentally.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> don't act like ya'll don't remember when Brooks gave her that rented fur coat!  She was kept, even if only for a rental period - LOL
> 
> Vickie could never be a kept woman, because she has to wear the pants and hold the balls in a relationship.  As a kept woman, you need to know your place.




LMAO! She went around making sure to announce Brooks had "bought" if for her. A mess! We never saw that godawful thing again since it went straight back to *Rent-A-Fur.* 

She definitely has a complex around being taken care of by a man.


----------



## Bentley1

br00kelynx said:


> I'm sure if he's gay their arrangement is for her to raise the daughter while he does what he wants and she gets her pay..




True, but the daughter 17-18. 

There really is no need for Meagan. Other than to be his beard? Lol, I dunno.


----------



## MSO13

AECornell said:


> A la Kim and Kanye...




Kim's net worth is WAAAAAAY more than Kanye so I think this is a strange comparison


----------



## imgg

coconutsboston said:


> Meghan is a vapid child and she needs to stop being so incredibly petty with Shannon.  Let it go already, and let that silly Punky Brewster-esque hair don't go as well.  Meghan tries so hard to live vicariously through Hayley and it is not painting her in a flattering light.  Expand your vocabulary past rude, jealous, and "judgy", you ARE 31.
> 
> While I get Shannon still being hurt over David's affair (on top of being a somewhat crizz crizz), going off on him at game night was gauche.  If they aren't able to reconcile it will be because she refuses to move forward mentally.



Agreed.  If my husband cheated, I wouldn't be able to move forward mentally either so I would leave.  Beating someone over the head daily over something is a stupid way to live your life.


----------



## AECornell

Not really. You said "I'm sure if he's gay their arrangement is for her to raise the daughter while he does what he wants." That is Kim and Kanye to a T.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Kim's net worth is WAAAAAAY more than Kanye so I think this is a strange comparison


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> True, but the daughter 17-18.
> 
> There really is no need for Meagan. Other than to be his beard? Lol, I dunno.



maybe he wants more kids?


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> maybe he wants more kids?



And he picked Megan to be their mother???


----------



## MSO13

AECornell said:


> Not really. You said "I'm sure if he's gay their arrangement is for her to raise the daughter while he does what he wants." That is Kim and Kanye to a T.



First of all, I didn't say anything. You must be referring to another post on this thread about Jim and Meagan.

Secondly, since Kim and Kanye are not on the Real Housewives of OC, let's just drop it ok?


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> maybe he wants more kids?




True.  
Although, who would want to attach themselves to Megan forever. Lol
Not that he's some huge prize, but at least he doesn't need her like she needs him.


----------



## Crystalina

I read an interesting article on another website regarding Brooks. Heather Dubrow was bring interviewed about if Brooks' cancer was real or faked. 

Her response was very cryptic, and with Terry having so many contacts in the medical field, it really made me wonder if Brooks really is the crook I think he is!


----------



## tomz_grl

Crystalina said:


> I read an interesting article on another website regarding Brooks. Heather Dubrow was bring interviewed about if Brooks' cancer was real or faked.
> 
> Her response was very cryptic, and with Terry having so many contacts in the medical field, it really made me wonder if Brooks really is the crook I think he is!



Didn't Vicki say she was going to his chemo treatments with him? But I do recall in the commercial for this season, Briana and Tamra both have their doubts.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Crystalina said:


> I read an interesting article on another website regarding Brooks. Heather Dubrow was bring interviewed about if Brooks' cancer was real or faked.
> 
> Her response was very cryptic, and with Terry having so many contacts in the medical field, it really made me wonder if Brooks really is the crook I think he is!


 
Very interesting - I'd love to read that article. Would you be able to post a link? Thanks so much!


----------



## AECornell

Ummm... you quoted me first. So I was responding to you.



MrsOwen3 said:


> First of all, I didn't say anything. You must be referring to another post on this thread about Jim and Meagan.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, since Kim and Kanye are not on the Real Housewives of OC, let's just drop it ok?


----------



## slyyls

Who thinks Terry and Heather's new show will be all about building their 22,000 sq ft mansion?
Just what we need; another Queen Of Versailles.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

slyyls said:


> Who thinks Terry and Heather's new show will be all about building their 22,000 sq ft mansion?
> Just what we need; another Queen Of Versailles.


 


I embarrassed to admit it, but I would watch it! :shame:


----------



## Nahreen

GirlieShoppe said:


> I embarrassed to admit it, but I would watch it! :shame:



Me too because I love home decorations.


----------



## slyyls

GirlieShoppe said:


> I embarrassed to admit it, but I would watch it! :shame:


LOL watch it? Not only will I watch it, I'll record every episode, so I can replay it!


----------



## horse17

Heather has a new show??


----------



## Crystalina

GirlieShoppe said:


> Very interesting - I'd love to read that article. Would you be able to post a link? Thanks so much!




Here's the link:

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/07/3...oks-ayers-faking-cancer-last-season-terrible/


----------



## Crystalina

Crystalina said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2015/07/3...oks-ayers-faking-cancer-last-season-terrible/




I forgot to also include link of video, where Heather discusses this:

http://www.enstarz.com/articles/100...-diagnosis-is-he-faking-his-illness-video.htm


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> Heather has a new show??




That's what I'm wondering. Haven't heard about it?


----------



## guccimamma

i can't imagine that brooks is faking cancer, i just don't think anyone is that low.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine that brooks is faking cancer, i just don't think anyone is that low.


 
I would hope not. I didn't think Brooks was any worse than the other douchebag husbands and boyfriends they've had on. 


Jeanna's husband was mean
Jo was with Slade but escaped
Lauri had George with an ex and problems
Alexis had Jim
Lynne had Frank
Donn was supposedly cheating and had a drinking problem
Gretchen had Slade (did not escape)
Shannon has the cheating thing out in the open


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine that brooks is faking cancer, i just don't think anyone is that low.




Agree -plus the negative Karma of doing that.


----------



## pjhm

Agree that would be despicable


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine that brooks is faking cancer, i just don't think anyone is that low.


I know, right?....who can do that?.....I don't like him, but no way he would go this far....


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I know, right?....who can do that?.....I don't like him, but no way he would go this far....



He strikes me as someone who would fake cancer.  He is a complete manipulator.  Too bad "strong" Vicki is falling for it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine that brooks is faking cancer, i just don't think anyone is that low.



oh, it happens.  You hear of people doing it.  There was a story about a woman that told her neighbors she had cancer, went so far as to shave her hair off.  They had a fund raiser and then like a miracle she was 'cured'.  after she pocketed the money.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, it happens.  You hear of people doing it.  There was a story about a woman that told her neighbors she had cancer, went so far as to shave her hair off.  They had a fund raiser and then like a miracle she was 'cured'.  after she pocketed the money.



Is that the girl from Dr. Phil?


----------



## AECornell

This lady at my moms work said her husband had cancer, but the story was super weird. She said he wasn't working, then she said he had cancer and that he had to go to another state for treatment. She was telling everyone it was going to kill him. Then a while later (I can't remember how long it was), they found out she was stealing money from clients (they worked at an accounting firm and it was like $200k) and she ended up committing suicide. The husband never had cancer.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, it happens.  You hear of people doing it.  There was a story about a woman that told her neighbors she had cancer, went so far as to shave her hair off.  They had a fund raiser and then like a miracle she was 'cured'.  after she pocketed the money.





AECornell said:


> This lady at my moms work said her husband had cancer, but the story was super weird. She said he wasn't working, then she said he had cancer and that he had to go to another state for treatment. She was telling everyone it was going to kill him. Then a while later (I can't remember how long it was), they found out she was stealing money from clients (they worked at an accounting firm and it was like $200k) and she ended up committing suicide. The husband never had cancer.



maybe i just find it harder to believe a man would do it...

yes, i know the world is full of creepy, manipulating men...but for some reason the attention-seeking of a fake cancer diagnosis seems more of a crazy-lady thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

watching the 'first look' and all I can say is Tamara and Vicki are so uncultured.  I can't imagine traveling with a group of woman that constantly shreek and scream all the time!


----------



## emcosmo1639

You'd have to be an idiot to fake cancer on a reality tv show when you know cameras and eyes are on you nonstop.  That said, I also don't put anything past the people on these "reality shows."


----------



## GaudyGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> watching the 'first look' and all I can say is Tamara and Vicki are so uncultured.  I can't imagine traveling with a group of woman that constantly shreek and scream all the time!



Vicki's shrieking is one of the top one hundred things I can't stand about her.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> watching the 'first look' and all I can say is Tamara and Vicki are so uncultured.  I can't imagine traveling with a group of woman that constantly shreek and scream all the time!





GaudyGirl said:


> Vicki's shrieking is one of the top one hundred things I can't stand about her.



Can't watch anymore. Lack of manners and any semblance of respectful mature  behavior are


----------



## DC-Cutie

and then Tamara is attention starved, jumping topless into the water in daylight!  I'm not a prude and have done it myself, however I make sure other people (in particular children) aren't around if it's not a place where there are many others going topless.

I'm over them worrying about what goes on in Meghan's home.  So what she doesn't work.  If the marriage falls apart and she's left with nothing, that's on her.  Vickie needs to let it rest with this 'women need a career'.  I noticed she didn't give the same talking to to Shannon or Heather.


----------



## ShoreGrl

DC-Cutie said:


> *and then Tamara is attention starved, jumping topless into the water in daylight!  I'm not a prude and have done it myself, however I make sure other people (in particular children) aren't around if it's not a place where there are many others going topless.*
> 
> I'm over them worrying about what goes on in Meghan's home.  So what she doesn't work.  If the marriage falls apart and she's left with nothing, that's on her.  Vickie needs to let it rest with this 'women need a career'.  I noticed she didn't give the same talking to to Shannon or Heather.



Right? The fact that she allowed herself to be filmed topless is just so tacky.  Especially now that she has a grandchild who will one day see that.


----------



## AECornell

Tamara's boobs look good though! Haha. I knew she wouldn't be able to not have implants ever again.


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> and then Tamara is attention starved, jumping topless into the water in daylight!  I'm not a prude and have done it myself, however I make sure other people (in particular children) aren't around if it's not a place where there are many others going topless.
> 
> I'm over them worrying about what goes on in Meghan's home.  So what she doesn't work.  If the marriage falls apart and she's left with nothing, that's on her.  Vickie needs to let it rest with this 'women need a career'.  I noticed she didn't give the same talking to to Shannon or Heather.


Is Brianna working?       I know she has two young children; but so do many single working moms.   If Brianna isn't working is Vicky on her case too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> Is Brianna working?       I know she has two young children; but so do many single working moms.   If Brianna isn't working is Vicky on her case too?



nope, she's a stay at home.


----------



## guccimamma

ShoreGrl said:


> Right? The fact that she allowed herself to be filmed topless is just so tacky.  Especially now that she has a grandchild who will one day see that.



i haven't seen it, but i don't think anything could be worse than the old bathtub scene with eddie.

kids & grandkids... lady, please.


----------



## Nahreen

slyyls said:


> Is Brianna working?       I know she has two young children; but so do many single working moms.   If Brianna isn't working is Vicky on her case too?











DC-Cutie said:


> nope, she's a stay at home.



In our country most women work even when having kids.
My friend is a working mum but just like Brianas husband her husband is in the army. However he goes off to training camps everyone's in a while or abroad for several weeks and at those times she is left alone with the kids. She can have them a couple of hours a day at kindergarden but she needs to schedule her work around pick up and drop off hours. It is then easier to be a stay home mum if possible however in my country it is not acceptable but I got the impression that it is in the US (Apart from Vicki's concerns).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> In our country most women work even when having kids.
> My friend is a working mum but just like Brianas husband her husband is in the army. However he goes off to training camps everyone's in a while or abroad for several weeks and at those times she is left alone with the kids. She can have them a couple of hours a day at kindergarden but she needs to schedule her work around pick up and drop off hours. It is then easier to be a stay home mum if possible however in my country it is not acceptable but I got the impression that it is in the US (Apart from Vicki's concerns).



it's acceptable.  However Vicki has a problem pointing out other people's issues, but not her own.


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> it's acceptable.  However Vicki has a problem pointing out other people's issues, but not her own.



I personally don't care if someone chooses to stay at home. For me it is up to the couple to decide what is best for them. However in my country it is so much about equal rights that the government decides how much parantal leave a woman or man can get. Nowdays some days are reserved for men only.

I do think that who ever choose to stay home make sure they get a good alimony if divorced and retirement money. Here you only split the assets that are present in the house when divorcing. So if you choose to stay home and don't get a career on your own you will loose.


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> it's acceptable.  However Vicki has a problem pointing out other people's issues, but not her own.




True!  She likes to pick on somebody, so this year she chose Megan.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> I personally don't care if someone chooses to stay at home. For me it is up to the couple to decide what is best for them. However in my country it is so much about equal rights that the government decides how much parantal leave a woman or man can get. Nowdays some days are reserved for men only.
> 
> I do think that who ever choose to stay home make sure they get a good alimony if divorced and retirement money. Here you only split the assets that are present in the house when divorcing. So if you choose to stay home and don't get a career on your own you will loose.



It's OK that you don't care for it, each their own.  But don't knock another because that's what she does.  Vickie takes things too far, which is why she probably didn't say the same to Heather or Shannon - they'd tell her to 'STFU and mind your business".  Meghan she sees as weak and the new girl.

If I was married and had a child then later decided to be a stay at home, I wish another woman WOULD tell me what they cared for or not.  Because my next question would be 'what bill are you paying in this house that needs your attention?  Oh, I'll wait...."


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> It's OK that you don't care for it, each their own.  But don't knock another because that's what she does.  Vickie takes things too far, which is why she probably didn't say the same to Heather or Shannon - they'd tell her to 'STFU and mind your business".  Meghan she sees as weak and the new girl.
> 
> If I was married and had a child then later decided to be a stay at home, I wish another woman WOULD tell me what they cared for or not.  Because my next question would be 'what bill are you paying in this house that needs your attention?  Oh, I'll wait...."



 If asked I give my advice but to me in the end it is up to the couple. Here divorce in my parents generation was uncommon because of this it is not until now we start to see the financial complications to being a stay home parent when divorce occur. You basically have to survive on what you earn and pay 50% off your kids living expenses.

I don't have any kids and pay my own bills despite being nearly 40 and married. So for me to give my opinion to friends who choose to stay home with kids is a bit sensitive

Now Vicki's behavior towards some women probably is only that way because she thinks she can get away with it. However in the long run I actually think she is right that each person in a couple should in some way contribute to the family economy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> If asked I give my advice but to me in the end it is up to the couple. Here divorce in my parents generation was uncommon because of this it is not until now we start to see the financial complications to being a stay home parent when divorce occur. You basically have to survive on what you earn and pay 50% off your kids living expenses.
> 
> I don't have any kids and pay my own bills despite being nearly 40 and married. So for me to give my opinion to friends who choose to stay home with kids is a bit sensitive
> 
> Now Vicki's behavior towards some women probably is only that way because she thinks she can get away with it. However in the long run I actually think she is right that each person in a couple should in some way contribute to the family economy.



I get exactly where you're coming from.  But, nobody asked Vickie - LOL.  I'm 40, no kids and but not married - the subject isn't sensitive to me, because again, it's not my household.

There are some people that are very traditional even in this day and age - man makes the money, wife makes the home and raises the children - if it's cool with them, that's all that matters. 

If you don't mind me asking, where is 'here'?


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> I get exactly where you're coming from.  But, nobody asked Vickie - LOL.  I'm 40, no kids and but not married - the subject isn't sensitive to me, because again, it's not my household.
> 
> There are some people that are very traditional even in this day and age - man makes the money, wife makes the home and raises the children - if it's cool with them, that's all that matters.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where is 'here'?



I don't mind at all. It is Sweden in Scandinavia. Both me and my DH sometimes feel we have to be careful what we say to friends around this subject. Having witnessed women in my moms generation getting divorced after being stay home mums and their hubbys going off getting re married leaving their ex wives with no money or career I know what can happen if one is not looking after ones own finances. 

Vicki, as much as agree with what she said to Meghan considering Meghan is not the first wife, should have left out of Meghan's business. They are not friends and therefore it was not the time or place to start that discussion. It was all for Bravo drama.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> I don't mind at all. It is Sweden in Scandinavia. Both me and my DH sometimes feel we have to be careful what we say to friends around this subject. Having witnessed women in my moms generation getting divorced after being stay home mums and their hubbys going off getting re married leaving their ex wives with no money or career I know what can happen if one is not looking after ones own finances.
> 
> Vicki, as much as agree with what she said to Meghan considering Meghan is not the first wife, should have left out of Meghan's business. They are not friends and therefore it was not the time or place to start that discussion. It was all for Bravo drama.


 
totally and Meghan fell right into the trap - LOL...  These ladies need to be quicker on their feet with comebacks


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> totally and Meghan fell right into the trap - LOL...  These ladies need to be quicker on their feet with comebacks



Agree. LOL


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Brooks... CREEPS me out...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Crystalina said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2015/07/3...oks-ayers-faking-cancer-last-season-terrible/


 


Crystalina said:


> I forgot to also include link of video, where Heather discusses this:
> 
> http://www.enstarz.com/articles/100...-diagnosis-is-he-faking-his-illness-video.htm


 


Thanks so much!


----------



## Swanky

SAHMs/SAHDs DO contribute to the "family economy" IMO.  The breadwinner is enabled to work w/o paying out of pocket for child rearing among other things.  Often become even more successful due to the support at home.


----------



## coconutsboston

imgg said:


> Agreed.  If my husband cheated, I wouldn't be able to move forward mentally either so I would leave.  Beating someone over the head daily over something is a stupid way to live your life.


Exactly. Although I understand it's hard to walk away and in the short-term seems worse to be alone or a single parent, it's what is best for them in the long run.  They can't really say they are staying together for the children at this point because they're televising the entire affair and aftermath.  They're not exactly too young to not understand. I have a whole different set of emotions for that, though.  

I actually only really started watching this RH franchise again this season so forgive my ignorance, but is David the primary bread winner?  



Grace123 said:


> And he picked Megan to be their mother???


:lolots: Just, this.




slyyls said:


> Who thinks Terry and Heather's new show will be all about building their 22,000 sq ft mansion?
> Just what we need; another Queen Of Versailles.



Heck, I'd watch it because I just love Terry!



guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine that brooks is faking cancer, i just don't think anyone is that low.



Kim Zolciak had no problem doing it...


----------



## horse17

Shannon:  "are there mosquitos over the water"?...omg...


----------



## DC-Cutie

are they serious..  all of them standing around while she pees on a stick.  purchased by Vickie...


----------



## shoegal

Please let Meghan be a one and done.....


----------



## shoegal

And I know Shannon is out there but I find her funny


----------



## mama13drama99

Why do I watch this (and the others) show????


----------



## horse17

I can not figure out Meghan...she's only been married 3 or 4 months and shes complaining because people keep reminding her they are not her biological children?....


----------



## horse17

shannon is cracking me up tonite!


----------



## mama13drama99

Vikki and Tamara = NO CLASS! But you can't tell them that!!!!


----------



## barbie444

Megan is so stupid how can you say you wished you were their mother?  She talks about being a step mom as if she is actually raising these kids. Jim's first wife passed but she left two practically grown kids does she expect to raise a 17 year old? I get it if she had left toddlers


----------



## barbie444

I LOVE Vicki for asking Shannon about life insurance


----------



## mama13drama99

horse17 said:


> shannon is cracking me up tonite!




I wish we could see more of the funny off the cuff Shannon!  Her just saying Tamara's boobs were hard but spongy so innocently (meaning she wasn't trying to throw shade) and talking about them eating...she
can be the opposite of up tight.


----------



## horse17

I cant believe shannon got in the water.....I NEVER would have ...lol!


----------



## coconutsboston

barbie444 said:


> I LOVE Vicki for asking Shannon about life insurance


And driving the golf cart up the walk ramp.


----------



## coconutsboston

Ok, I finally thought that episode was hysterical.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Meghan is ranking up there with Carlton and Brandi from BH and that Cindy chick from NY as I compile my list of Housewives I Absolutely Hate


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

coconutsboston said:


> Ok, I finally thought that episode was hysterical.




Agree!!! Finally a lighthearted episode


----------



## starrynite_87

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Meghan is ranking up there with Carlton and Brandi from BH and that Cindy chick from NY as I compile my list of Housewives I Absolutely Hate




I'm not understanding all the Meghan hate...someone please explain?


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm not understanding all the Meghan hate...someone please explain?



I'm trying to understand too.  I feel like I missed a few episodes, but I'm sure I didn't


----------



## FrenchieKisses

I did a stingray feeding tour in Moorea and it was AMAZING! Don't remember there being so many sharks but the stingrays were so gently and friendly. They even followed our boat as we were leaving. I may have given one a little kiss.


----------



## AECornell

Please, if Meghan ignored her step kids and acted like they didn't exist, she'd get $hit for that, too. I personally think it's great that she wants to be so involved. She isn't just there to spend her gay husbands money, she's really in it for the right reasons it seems.


----------



## starrynite_87

AECornell said:


> Please, if Meghan ignored her step kids and acted like they didn't exist, she'd get $hit for that, too. I personally think it's great that she wants to be so involved. She isn't just there to spend her gay husbands money, she's really in it for the right reasons it seems.




Amen thank you... As a mother if DH and I ever broke up for any reason I would want him to find someone that would love and care for our daughter like she was her own...when someone remarries the kids are part of the deal too, Meghan made a commitment to Jimmy and his  children


----------



## Swanky

Meghan bothered me more at first than now.  I'm glad she's not bending over for Vicki and I am glad she cares for her step kids  Their birth mother has died. . . 

Vicki, Tamra and whatshername's behavior embarrassed me, lol!  They were having fun, great! But people trying to sleep in their rooms at 2am hearing them screaming in the pool isn't cute.


----------



## horse17

^ ...I  agree...Meghan bothered me more at the begining too....she;s not my favorite, but I dont hate her...


----------



## horse17

also, step parenting is a slow process. I think at the begining it seemed she was pushing herself as a mother figure. I commend her for wanting to take this roll very seriously, but it needs to be done in a slow and sensitive way for everyone involved.....


----------



## barbie444

What really annoys me about Megan is that she keeps reffering to the ladies as old ladies. That's rude and immature. One day she will be in her 40's and 50's. Also if she didn't want to hang out with old ladies why join the show?


----------



## candy2100

I don't think Vicki's problem is with a woman staying home so much as it is with her spending more money than is appropriate (according to Vicki) for a woman who is being supported by the husband. Not saying I agree or disagree, it's just what I think her position is about.


----------



## candy2100

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SAHMs/SAHDs DO contribute to the "family economy" IMO.  The breadwinner is enabled to work w/o paying out of pocket for child rearing among other things.  Often become even more successful due to the support at home.




Absolutely! Best decision I ever made, and it's worth it.  Stay at home parents shouldn't have to justify themselves but it seems to be expected to explain yourself.


----------



## mama13drama99

AECornell said:


> Please, if Meghan ignored her step kids and acted like they didn't exist, she'd get $hit for that, too. I personally think it's great that she wants to be so involved. She isn't just there to spend her gay husbands money, she's really in it for the right reasons it seems.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So true!  But laughing at spending her gay husband's money!


----------



## mama13drama99

starrynite_87 said:


> Amen thank you... As a mother if DH and I ever broke up for any reason I would want him to find someone that would love and care for our daughter like she was her own...when someone remarries the kids are part of the deal too, Meghan made a commitment to Jimmy and his  children




I'm seeing more and more people include the kids in their weddings.  And not having them in the wedding but having a commitment ceremony between the non-bio parent and the child(ren).  My brother and sister in law did it last summer.  That's the part the brought everyone to tears...seemed like no one was moved by my brother and sister in law, lol.  Wait, that came out wrong.  I should have said their exchanges of vows didn't garner tears like their vows to each other's children.


----------



## mama13drama99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Meghan bothered me more at first than now.  I'm glad she's not bending over for Vicki and I am glad she cares for her step kids  Their birth mother has died. . .
> 
> Vicki, Tamra and whatshername's behavior embarrassed me, lol!  They were having fun, great! But people trying to sleep in their rooms at 2am hearing them screaming in the pool isn't cute.




LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that she's not being over for Vicki!!!  I thought that early on.  I wish now, though, she'd just give them a blank stare when they bring up Shannon and her not inviting her.  Just give them a blank stare.  I think they are baiting her and it makes her look bad on that issue.


----------



## shoegal

The deceased wife isn't the only ex with children. Meghan is talking about the second wife's kids because the first wife's kids are adults or close to being adults.


----------



## pursegrl12

Cracking the hell up at Shannon, Vicki and Tamara tonite [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Longchamp

pursegrl12 said:


> Cracking the hell up at Shannon, Vicki and Tamara tonite [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



No. Can dress them up but can't them out.

I wouldn't marry a guy named Jimmy.


----------



## Swanky

I think Meghan's deliberating provoking by referring to age since hers is being held against her.


----------



## Surferbettygal

Yeah the shrill and unpolished, dumb mentality would make me insane. Both try so hard to come across as strong women but in reality both are constantly looking for validation and acceptance to their dull lives.


----------



## Surferbettygal

Shannon is so boring. If i were her husband, i would have left. He has to effing relive every insecurity she is feeling. Jesus Louise - grow up Shannon and either accept what happened and move on or leave if can't.  I had someone chsat on me and you can't let it consume you but she has nothing else going on in her life so thats all she's focused on. 

Meaghan is a joke. Could she be any more bimbo-ish?  Shd isnt a parent, she wants to be Haylie's friend. Kids need parents not more friends. Is it any wonder that Haylie has mo respect?  Plus after seeing your dad with revolving door of wives, why would she care about respecting the step mom, with tome, daddy will have a new one.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to understand too.  I feel like I missed a few episodes, but I'm sure I didn't




I just feel like Meghan doesn't bring anything. She is trying to be a great stepmom, but you can see she blurs those lines for Hayley when she said "Yeah but then you come into my room at 11pm wanting to go out".  I feel like she tries to be a good parent, but being Hayley's friend trumps it.  As much as I dislike Bethanny from Ny, at least she brings some funny one liners.  Danielle Staub from NJ was literally insane, but she kept me watching because she was so insane.  I just feel like Meghan brings nothing to the table-no crazy drama, no great backstory, not even any funny quips. Seems like all she can do is whine and complain-Jimmy is away, they are old ladies, people are leaving game night early....just my personal thoughts on someone I've never met and only see a snippet of their life on TV! Lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

You could NOT pay me to travel with Vicki, is all that screaming so necessary? She's such an embarrassment


----------



## AECornell

Glitterandstuds said:


> You could NOT pay me to travel with Vicki, is all that screaming so necessary? She's such an embarrassment



But this is the best thing ever!
https://youtu.be/u1fuo1EEZtI

ETA: I tried to upload directly but it won't play.


----------



## guccimamma

when i see megan...


----------



## pursegrl12

her body is unsightly


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's so muscular..


----------



## GaudyGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's so muscular..



I'm not even sure she's particularly muscular. Maybe it just that you can see every muscle and sinew because there is zero fat on top of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, I don't see muscular.  I see tall and lanky with an extra long neck.


----------



## swags

I am not a fan of Meghan but Vicki lectures and challenges the newer wives to the point that they become defensive. So what if Meghan doesn't know what its like to have her own child yet? At least she doesn't have two adult brats like Briana and Mike who don't even seem to like their mom! 


All that screaming and pretending to throw up is irritating! Vicki and Tamra are fake friends who come together in the spirit of drunk filming.  Please stop with the kissing, its gross. Shannon did seem to be having fun, she needs to channel fun Shannon more when she is with David.


----------



## lisab2

A little random but I was shopping in my favorite LV this spring and turned around and Vicki and Brooks were there.  We chatted for a while.  Brooks isn't as creepy in person and Vicki looked great.  She said this season was really rough for her.  They were both really nice and she bought some great bags!


----------



## pot_luck

lisab2 said:


> A little random but I was shopping in my favorite LV this spring and turned around and Vicki and Brooks were there.  We chatted for a while.  Brooks isn't as creepy in person and Vicki looked great.  She said this season was really rough for her.  They were both really nice and she bought some great bags!



Who paid for the bags, Crooks or Vicki?


----------



## lisab2

Lol!  Who do you think? I'm pretty sure it was Vicki.


----------



## pot_luck

lisab2 said:


> Lol!  Who do you think? I'm pretty sure it was Vicki.


Figures!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vicky & Tamra saw how horrid they looked in past seasons being mean and obnoxious and are now playing (or trying to play) nice and kind.  But now they are exposed for the uninteresting people they actually are.  So much so that the only way for them to get attention/camera time is to get drunk and act like loud, classless idiots in a public place.  I can forgive Shannon though - I think she needed to "let go" if only for one night. 

And Vicky keep your unsolicited advice to yourself regarding how anyone spends money in their household.  All you are doing is showing resentment for having to work all your life.  It is none of your business how finances are handled in every household.  Stop bludgeoning others over the head with your opinions that are NEVER asked for.  And lecturing Meghan on how she should feel about having her own kids was unkind when the woman was already crying.  Vicky you either downright mean, have no common effing sense, are highly insensitive or are just plain stupid.

I would have preferred to hang with Heather, Lizzy and Meghan.  You can have fun in a beautiful place without making an *** out of yourself.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky & Tamra saw how horrid they looked in past seasons being mean and obnoxious and are now playing (or trying to play) nice and kind.  But now they are exposed for the uninteresting people they actually are.  So much so that the only way for them to get attention/camera time is to get drunk and act like loud, classless idiots in a public place.  I can forgive Shannon though - I think she needed to "let go" if only for one night.
> 
> And Vicky keep your unsolicited advice to yourself regarding how anyone spends money in their household.  All you are doing is showing resentment for having to work all your life.  It is none of your business how finances are handled in every household.  Stop bludgeoning others over the head with your opinions that are NEVER asked for.  And lecturing Meghan on how she should feel about having her own kids was unkind when the woman was already crying.  Vicky you either downright mean, have no common effing sense, are highly insensitive or are just plain stupid.
> 
> *I would have preferred to hang with Heather, Lizzy and Meghan.  You can have fun in a* *beautiful place without making an *** out of yourself*.


 
I agree!!


----------



## SouthTampa

lisab2 said:


> A little random but I was shopping in my favorite LV this spring and turned around and Vicki and Brooks were there.  We chatted for a while.  Brooks isn't as creepy in person and Vicki looked great.  She said this season was really rough for her.  They were both really nice and she bought some great bags!


Wow!   I assume that this was in California.  I often wonder with these reality shoes how much is "manufactured".   She definitelymis looking quite put together this season.   Love some of her Chanel pieces.   So sad regarding the loss of her mother.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> ]I am not a fan of Meghan but Vicki lectures and challenges the newer wives to the point that they become defensive. [/B]So what if Meghan doesn't know what its like to have her own child yet? At least she doesn't have two adult brats like Briana and Mike who don't even seem to like their mom!
> 
> 
> All that screaming and pretending to throw up is irritating! Vicki and Tamra are fake friends who come together in the spirit of drunk filming.  Please stop with the kissing, its gross. Shannon did seem to be having fun, she needs to channel fun Shannon more when she is with David.



i have always hated how Vicki feels like it's her place to haze the new wives to the show while they should just sit there and shut up while she does it.  somewhere along the line Vicki got it in her head that she's the Alpha Dog and no one should challenge her.  

what business is it of Vicki's how Meghan's marriage works, especially regarding the money.  her "advice" and opinions should be kept to herself.  i don't care for Meghan, i think she's a bad fit for the show, but i'd love it if she'd just reach over and punch Vicki in her big fat fake nose!


----------



## pursegirl3

I just can't with Vicki this Season. She is classless with the Snoring, Screaming, Lecturing. Who exactly died and made her in charge . the comment about birthing your own children was disrespectful to Adoptive and Step Parents. She needs to come off her high Horse she created and remember where she came from.


----------



## sgj99

pursegirl3 said:


> I just can't with Vicki this Season. She is classless with the Snoring, Screaming, Lecturing. Who exactly died and made her in charge . the comment about birthing your own children was disrespectful to Adoptive and Step Parents. She needs to come off her high Horse she created and remember where she came from.


----------



## Michele26

I would be so embarrassed to be with Vicki, Tamara, & Shannon when they're drinking like fish. You couldn't pay me enough to vacation with any of these women. They're all classless.


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> I would be so embarrassed to be with Vicki, Tamara, & Shannon when they're drinking like fish. You couldn't pay me enough to vacation with any of these women. They're all classless.



the constant screaming is so unnecessary.  i'd hate to be another person on vacation in the same resort, they'd ruin the calm and tranquil atmosphere for everyone in the place.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

The constant screaming is awful! They are behaving like a classless group of women and I'm embarrassed for them. Not sure I can watch this show anymore.


----------



## sgj99

and what is up with Shannon's obsessive behavior regarding her girls ... they've never gone to a sleepover?  isn't that a normal thing for pre-teen and teenage girls to do?  i did it all the time from the time i was about 8-9 years old and on up.  and we didn't sneak out and get in trouble, it was just fun- stay up late, eat junk food, watch movies, play games, etc ... normal kid stuff.  geez Shannon, don't let your neurosis ruin normal experiences for your daughters!


----------



## loves

pursegrl12 said:


> her body is unsightly



i have to agree, i hate saying this because i don't like biatching about another woman's body but when she was in moorea in her swimwear, YIKES!!!! the other ladies, all the "OLD WOMEN" according to megan, i find their bodies way more attractive than hers. it's not just that she's too skinny, the proportion is way off. reminds me of cait actually, just skinnier.


----------



## Love4H

Tamra is really really proud of her new boobies and she's going to show them to everybody's face. She's so insecure.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> and what is up with Shannon's obsessive behavior regarding her girls ... they've never gone to a sleepover?  isn't that a normal thing for pre-teen and teenage girls to do?  i did it all the time from the time i was about 8-9 years old and on up.  and we didn't sneak out and get in trouble, it was just fun- stay up late, eat junk food, watch movies, play games, etc ... normal kid stuff.  geez Shannon, don't let your neurosis ruin normal experiences for your daughters!




Sleep overs are some of my favorite memories from my childhood. My parents were strict and I was still allowed to participate in sleepovers on a regular basis.

Shannon is a neurotic nut and, while I never condone cheating, I can't imagine how David puts up with her on a day to day basis. Surprised he's still around.

Eta: not a fan of Megan's body either, but I don't think she can help being so tall & gangly. 
And why didn't they just let Lizzy be a housewife this season? She is on every single episode, trip, event, dinner, etc. New York has almost a dozen housewives, so what's one more in the OC.


----------



## PinkDoll85

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to understand too.  I feel like I missed a few episodes, but I'm sure I didn't




Meghan seems narcissistic/self absorbed and I genuine to me. She loves herself and wants to look good. It doesn't appear that she truly loves her stepchildren the way she goes on and on about. A mother doesn't tell the entire world that she put her 17 year old daughter (who is on tv) on birth control. She wants people to believe she is a good stepmother and therefore she is is doing all the things she believes a stepmother should be, but poorly. 

In addition, there are plenty of people who truly love children: God parents, grandparents, aunts/uncles, etc. They are all capable of loving them like a parent and acknowledging that it isn't their actual child. It is strange that she can't grasp this. You can't replace a persons mother even if they have passed away. Especially not at 17. 

She also insists that everyone is judging her when she is the most judgmental person on the show. She always has something to say about what other people do but God forbid someone critiques her. This is outside of the marriage comments made by Vicki towards Shannon that somehow Meghan made about her.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> *Sleep overs are some of my favorite memories from my childhood. My parents were strict and I was still allowed to participate in sleepovers on a regular basis.*
> 
> Shannon is a neurotic nut and, while I never condone cheating, I can't imagine how David puts up with her on a day to day basis. Surprised he's still around.
> 
> Eta: not a fan of Megan's body either, but I don't think she can help being so tall & gangly.
> And why didn't they just let Lizzy be a housewife this season? She is on every single episode, trip, event, dinner, etc. New York has almost a dozen housewives, so what's one more in the OC.



mine too!  and don't forget the all-important "Slumber Party" when you had at least 6-10 girls over ... i think i did that for my 13th birthday and it was so much fun.  what great memories ...


----------



## imgg

pursegrl12 said:


> her body is unsightly



She has really wide shoulders and upper back.  Sometimes I think she is sorta pretty, but I don't like her personality.  It's great she wants to be a good stepmom, but those kids are pretty much grown, so I don't understand this need to be their parent.    I agree with what Vicki said regarding her only being the stepmom, but her delivery was a bit harsh.  Meghan seems lost and looking for an identity and I guess being the greatest stepmom ever is as good any other.  Maybe she has mommy issues she is trying to resolve.


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> Sleep overs are some of my favorite memories from my childhood. My parents were strict and I was still allowed to participate in sleepovers on a regular basis.
> 
> Shannon is a neurotic nut and, while I never condone cheating, I can't imagine how David puts up with her on a day to day basis. Surprised he's still around.
> 
> Eta: not a fan of Megan's body either, but I don't think she can help being so tall & gangly.
> And why didn't they just let Lizzy be a housewife this season? She is on every single episode, trip, event, dinner, etc. New York has almost a dozen housewives, so what's one more in the OC.


I like Lizzie too...I wish she was a Housewife...


----------



## Nahreen

Love4H said:


> Tamra is really really proud of her new boobies and she's going to show them to everybody's face. She's so insecure.



I would also look good if I got bigger boobs, lipo etc. 

Thankfully I don't need botox despite being 39. But I have never done sunbathing and that I think is hurtful for the skin.


----------



## swags

Love4H said:


> Tamra is really really proud of her new boobies and she's going to show them to everybody's face. She's so insecure.



I wish they had cast Simons new girlfriend as a housewife.


----------



## LolliPops4

I actually like Shannon. Not so much as a wife to David, but I like her on the show. She can be quite funny and I find her entertaining to watch.


Vicky, she looks so much better this season than she has in previous seasons.


Tamra bugs me. Am I the only one who thinks her hair is so dry? It drives me crazy every time I see her.


Lizzie, I like her. She is the most normal. Not sure why she isn't a full time cast member on the show. She's very unique looking and I really like her.


Megan, ugh. She bugs. She just seems so fake. Am I the only one who gets that from her? She seems so fake and the tears are just too much for me. I can't stand her.


----------



## Swanky

Has Tamra admitted to a tummy tuck?
Her belly button is a dead giveaway.


----------



## kirsten

Tamra and Vicki are straight up embarrassing!

I think Megan has the need to "connect" with and "love" Jimmy's kids so much is so that he keeps her around longer. Or so she thinks.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bentley1 said:


> Sleep overs are some of my favorite memories from my childhood. My parents were strict and I was still allowed to participate in sleepovers on a regular basis.
> 
> Shannon is a neurotic nut and, while I never condone cheating, I can't imagine how David puts up with her on a day to day basis. Surprised he's still around.
> 
> Eta: not a fan of Megan's body either, but I don't think she can help being so tall & gangly.
> And why didn't they just let Lizzy be a housewife this season? She is on every single episode, trip, event, dinner, etc. New York has almost a dozen housewives, so what's one more in the OC.


 
I completely agree with everything you said  
I think Megan has a swimmer's body.  
I was at my son's dance recital thing for gym class (he's a hockey player and hated every minute) and I notice something watching the girls. They were all in black form fitting leggings and t-shirts or tanks and you could see that at 12 their body shapes were already predestined. Some had short legs and teeny tiny waists, others with long legs and thick middles, or broad shoulders and skinny hips...what have you. The point is we spend our lives fighting to be this ideal that is not in sync with our bone structure. We would be so much happier if we just embraced our natural shapes and played up our strengths and embraced each others'.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> mine too!  and don't forget the all-important "Slumber Party" when you had at least 6-10 girls over ... i think i did that for my 13th birthday and it was so much fun.  what great memories ...




Oh, heck yeah! We had TONS of "slumber parties." It was a staple activity throughout my childhood. I had them from 7-8 yrs old straight through high school. lol wouldn't trade those memories for the world. My friends and I still talk about some of those amazing times we had together during our slumber parties & sleepovers. [emoji4]


----------



## Sweetpea83

My parents never let me spend the night at friends houses as a kid..lol. I was only allowed to stay at 1 cousin's house. My dad was very strict on us, lol..


----------



## michie

People nowadays have too many different people running through their houses. Too many "Uncle So & Sos" for parents to comfortably allow their girls to stay over at friends' homes.


----------



## pjhm

Spending the night at a friends home from the age of 8 years old filled my childhood with great memories. We were pretty good kids, only got carried away twice but nothing criminal!


----------



## Swanky

My kids have sleepovers, no worries about creeps as I fully vet all my friends and my kids friends first.


----------



## kiki75

michie said:


> people nowadays have too many different people running through their houses. Too many "uncle so & sos" for parents to comfortably allow their girls to stay over at friends' homes.



+ 1


----------



## kiki75

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My kids have sleepovers, no worries about creeps as I fully vet all my friends and my kids friends first.



+1 

That is definitely my way as well... 

Swanky, may I ask please -- what "methods" do you employ as a Parent to vet?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sleepovers today are not the same of yesteryear..

Vetting parents is one thing, controlling unknown "behavior" is another story..

There are times it is better to be safe than sorry IMO..


----------



## Swanky

I guess we all differ. My kids that sleep at friends are in homes that I know are safe, with parents with same the same parenting culture as mine and my DHs. 

I'm not sorry 

Kiki, I just require truly KNOWING the parents and the siblings otherwise it has to be in my home. I'm actually very close friends with my kids friends parents so I always know what's going on I know about older siblings in the home and what their friends are like, if family is visiting, etc...
I'm in an area where parents are very present and I'm sure they're getting me as well, as they should.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

My parents let me have sleepovers. Both in our house, and a friends. I wasn't allowed to have anyone over or go to anyone's house.

I think Swanky is right. If you KNOW the family and you feel comfortable, I see nothing wrong with it. I wouldn't let my child into a home where I knew lots of people were in and out that I wasn't comfortable with or if they had older siblings that I knew were trouble makers.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

swags said:


> I wish they had cast Simons new girlfriend as a housewife.


 
Simon has a girlfriend? How did that happen? He's horrid.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Having not watched this cast in many seasons I find Vicki really frightening to look at with her huge cheekbones and tiny pushed back nose with little teeny eyes.  I legit feel like I'm looking at something not human, like a white hockey mask with a moving mouth.  It's really disorienting. 

And I don't feel badly criticizing her face when it's not actually her face to begin with.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sweetpea83 said:


> My parents never let me spend the night at friends houses as a kid..lol. I was only allowed to stay at 1 cousin's house. My dad was very strict on us, lol..




This is exactly like my parents. After I graduated high school I learned that the father of one of my former classmates was arrested for downloading child pornography on his work computer...he was the director of the children's museum and he use to help with girls basketball practice/games....nobody would ever suspect him. The FBI raided their house during a sleepover the youngest daughter was having


----------



## Swanky

I KNOW the parents.  I've looked up backgrounds on them all   We've said no to 2 families for shady background stuff.  We didn't tell them we looked. . . but we looked!


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I KNOW the parents.  I've looked up backgrounds on them all   We've said no to 2 families for shady background stuff.  We didn't tell them we looked. . . but we looked!


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


>


 
You can't always be certain that people are on the up and up but if the kids are old enough for sleep overs they are also intuitive enough to know if something's off and can make a call if they don't feel comfortable. We had friends over recently and one dad was face timing with his daughter who was at her friends house.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I KNOW the parents.  I've looked up backgrounds on them all   We've said no to 2 families for shady background stuff.  We didn't tell them we looked. . . but we looked!


Ive done the same thing!....you have to nowadays...


----------



## Swanky

I'm lucky too to be in an area where crime is unusually low and a lot of my friends know each other from high school. So people know a lot about one another for decades back often.


----------



## SouthTampa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm lucky too to be in an area where crime is unusually low and a lot of my friends know each other from high school. So people know a lot about one another for decades back often.


You truly are blessed.   Very rare to have that type of history in today's "mobile" society.


----------



## Swanky

ITA


----------



## Nahreen

michie said:


> People nowadays have too many different people running through their houses. Too many "Uncle So & Sos" for parents to comfortably allow their girls to stay over at friends' homes.



I'm curious to where you are living because that is not common where I live.


----------



## AECornell

Agree. It's definitely not normal for my group of mom friends and where we live.



Nahreen said:


> I'm curious to where you are living because that is not common where I live.


----------



## Nahreen

Not that much crime here either in Scandinavia but even if it is increasing it is still considered safe.


----------



## Nahreen

AECornell said:


> Agree. It's definitely not normal for my group of mom friends and where we live.



We don't have gardeners, nannies, cleaners and such. So no unknown people would come into our house unsupervised.


----------



## Nahreen

It is hilarious watching Tamra, Vicki and Shannon having fun. I am just glad I am not having a romantic dinner at the table next to them (unless I could have a picture taken with them).


----------



## BarbadosBride

I would know all of my daughters friends parents and families also and wouldn't have a problem with them having sleepovers with people I know very well. Maybe it's different in US - I live in Ireland


----------



## Swanky

I'm in the US it's not different here IMO.  I posted a page or 2 back about allowing my kids to sleep over in homes of families I know.


----------



## LemonDrop

I finally did it. I canceled the DVR recording of RHC. 
It's been a waste of an hour of my life for a long time now. 
I CANNOT take the screaming anymore. The damn girl trip episodes with the ridiculous screaming. 
I don't care what happens at any of them. 
I feel so awesome cutting that cord.


----------



## LemonDrop

deleted


----------



## kristal

I watched an episode or two this season and finally said, no more. I'm tired of all the yelling, screaming, and classless carrying on. Plus, I don't find any of these women remotely interesting or likable.  I was cringing at the thought of this group going on another trip overseas. What an embarrassment they are! I feel this fanchise has gone on way too long. It's either time to bring in an entirely new group of women or just end it!


----------



## absolutpink

Slice (Canada) is replaying season 1 right now. It's so crazy to see how different the show was back then! It was all about their lives, kids, houses, relationships, etc. I miss those days. No screaming, no drama and no fake storylines.


----------



## AECornell

Is Heather really wearing those big earrings under that underwater helmet?


----------



## barbie444

Tamara is the BIGGEST **** stirrer. I cannot STAND Megan, ugh she is so self righteous


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> It is hilarious watching Tamra, Vicki and Shannon having fun. I am just glad I am not having a romantic dinner at the table next to them (unless I could have a picture taken with them).



it was nice to see them having fun and laughing.  but yea, i'd be pissed off if i was sitting in that restaurant trying to have a nice meal with all their yelling and screaming.


----------



## swags

Did Tamra say she is going to talk to a pasture before deciding on a religion? 
Maybe the pasture can tell her that what she does is indeed stirring the pot.


----------



## Swanky

Are we going to ignore Meghan's headdress?  I tried to ignore it the first time but she came back louder and bigger w/ a blinged out one this week. . . . what the hail?


----------



## tomz_grl

Do we know who David had an affair with?


----------



## MKB0925

tomz_grl said:


> Do we know who David had an affair with?



I wad wondering this too? Shannon said she became friends with the woman unknowingly?? Wth?


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are we going to ignore Meghan's headdress?  I tried to ignore it the first time but she came back louder and bigger w/ a blinged out one this week. . . . what the hail?


yes, the headdress was a little much.....actually, I was surprised at their choice of "resortwear"....Heather looked a little too "uptown" for an island......I liked the way Lizzie and Tamara dressed......I cracked up when they all wore heels to the beach dinner last night...


----------



## pink1

Meghan is in the running for my least favorite housewife ever.....


----------



## imgg

pink1 said:


> Meghan is in the running for my least favorite housewife ever.....



Dislike Meghan too but that award for me goes to Taylor.


----------



## paper_flowers

swags said:


> Did Tamra say she is going to talk to a pasture before deciding on a religion?
> Maybe the pasture can tell her that what she does is indeed stirring the pot.



LOL oh geez I caught that too.. SMDH....


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> yes, the headdress was a little much.....actually, I was surprised at their choice of "resortwear"....Heather looked a little too "uptown" for an island......I liked the way Lizzie and Tamara dressed......*I cracked up when they all wore heels to the beach dinner last night...*



that cracked me up too.  my husband and i travel a lot to the Caribbean to scuba dive.  i never take heels with me.  even the nicer restaurants are still casual, especially when sitting outside in the sand.  a "nice" dinner outfit is walking shorts and a loose cotton top with sandals.   i realize these are much more upscale lodging than we typically stay at but beach casual is still beach casual.


----------



## sgj99

Vicki is so annoying with her judgement about Meghan - Meghan's marriage and relationships with her step-children are none of Vicki's business.  nor is Meghan's decision to quit her job when getting married or how she spends their money (yes, it's their money, Vicki) any of Vicki's concern either.  like i've said before, i really don't care for Meghan, she isn't a good fit with this group of women (especially since Tamra, Vicki and Shannon seemed obsessed with Meghan's age) but i can certainly say i like that she hasn't backed down to the OG of the OC, who expects everyone to treat her like she's the Queen of Coto.

all this reminded me of a couple of seasons ago when Vicki got into it with Gretchen at Tamra's 80's theme Bunko Party:  Vicki got into a screeching match with Gretchen about once again how Slade didn't pay child support but when Gretchen called out Brooks' well documented legal battles regarding the same issue Vicki refused to acknowledge the information.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> all this reminded me of a couple of seasons ago when Vicki got into it with Gretchen at Tamra's 80's theme Bunko Party:  Vicki got into a screeching match with Gretchen about once again how Slade didn't pay child support but when Gretchen called out Brooks' well documented legal battles regarding the same issue Vicki refused to acknowledge the information.



this is why I've never cared for Vicki.  She's a hypocrite.

I do believe she has a problem with women that have married well or their husbands shower them with nice things - she stank faced Laurie when she married George, made snarky comments when  Tamara got the Rolex, called Gretchen every name under the sun when she was with her fiance (the older guy), now taking shots at Meghan...


----------



## Swanky

Anyone notice Heather couldn't walk in her heels on the final night? It was funny


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> this is why I've never cared for Vicki.  *She's a hypocrite.*
> 
> I do believe she has a problem with women that have married well or their husbands shower them with nice things - she stank faced Laurie when she married George, made snarky comments when  Tamara got the Rolex, called Gretchen every name under the sun when she was with her fiance (the older guy), now taking shots at Meghan...



you are absolutely right!  she refused to see the comparison between Slade and Brooks child support issues.  all she could do is screech at Gretchen that she (G) wasn't a mother and could never understand the issue.  she's is the very definition of a hypocrite.


----------



## sgj99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone notice Heather couldn't walk in her heels on the final night? It was funny



my husband and i went on a cruise last month.  at night we'd go to the bar for drinks before dinner and i'd amuse myself by watching all the teenage girls and women of all ages walk by in heels so high that looked like fools trying to walk in them.  high heels may make your legs look good when you are sitting or standing but i've seen very few who can actually manage to walk in them without looking just down-right silly.


----------



## swags

Vicki was calling  Meghan out on the stepdaughter not being in school (I do agree, the brat needs a physical classroom)  BUT didn't Vicki say she is buying Breana a new vehicle for acting cranky??? Vicki raised such a brat herself, not sure she should be giving out parental advice.


----------



## Swanky

Heather was pitched forward BEFORE dinner and drinks and literally walking 2-3 steps from item/person to item to hold onto! lol!
I wouldn't have noticed it except one of the girls said "fancy shoes Dubrow" then I paid close attention!  They were silver is all I remember.


----------



## Grace123

Usually I can find something to like about all the housewives, but not Megan. Nothing, zero, zip.


----------



## pjhm

She doesn't fit in, that's the problem. Nothing particularly interesting nor glamorous about her-and the fact that her husband acts like he could care less about her doesn't help.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I've watched like one episode of this season. I have no idea when they air and for some reason can't seem to catch a rerun. I used to love this show and OC was my favorite franchise, but now they just make my head hurt and now that I'm older than when the show started I realize money does't equal happiness or class or intelligence.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The preview for next week looks very eventful. When Shannon's daughter mentions that she drinks a lot..Shannon walks out of the room, lol..


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> Vicki was calling  Meghan out on the stepdaughter not being in school (I do agree, the brat needs a physical classroom)  BUT didn't Vicki say she is buying Breana a new vehicle for acting cranky??? Vicki raised such a brat herself, not sure she should be giving out parental advice.


Is Brianna a brat?  I stopped watching for quite some time, but back when the franchise first started, she seemed to have to mother Vicki half the time.  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Heather was pitched forward BEFORE dinner and drinks and literally walking 2-3 steps from item/person to item to hold onto! lol!
> I wouldn't have noticed it except one of the girls said "fancy shoes Dubrow" then I paid close attention!  They were silver is all I remember.



Surely not because she was clinging to that bottle of champagne all night!


----------



## AECornell

I didn't watch WWHL last night but I saw a pic of Brianna. She looks great! I wonder if she's gotten her thyroid condition under control.


----------



## swags

coconutsboston said:


> Is Brianna a brat?  I stopped watching for quite some time, but back when the franchise first started, she seemed to have to mother Vicki half the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not because she was clinging to that bottle of champagne all night!



I thought the last 2 seasons she was awful to  Vicki because she doesn't like  Brooks but her husband came off like a real *** on the show. At the time they lived in Vickis house and forbade her to have Brooks over Bri 's husband was a jerk to Lydias mom and just seems like an all around doucbe. I think I read he had a prior  dosmetic incident of some sort.


----------



## sgj99

pjhm said:


> She doesn't fit in, that's the problem. Nothing particularly interesting nor glamorous about her-and the fact that her husband acts like he could care less about her doesn't help.



that's exactly it, she just doesn't fit with the mix.


----------



## kiki75

hotshot said:


> Sleepovers today are not the same of yesteryear..
> 
> Vetting parents is one thing, controlling unknown "behavior" is another story..
> 
> There are times it is better to be safe than sorry IMO..



Good Point...


----------



## kiki75

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess we all differ. My kids that sleep at friends are in homes that I know are safe, with parents with same the same parenting culture as mine and my DHs.
> 
> I'm not sorry
> 
> Kiki, I just require truly KNOWING the parents and the siblings otherwise it has to be in my home. I'm actually very close friends with my kids friends parents so I always know what's going on I know about older siblings in the home and what their friends are like, if family is visiting, etc...
> I'm in an area where parents are very present and I'm sure they're getting me as well, as they should.



Thank You so much for your thoughts on that Swanky...


----------



## guccimamma

Grace123 said:


> Usually I can find something to like about all the housewives, but not Megan. Nothing, zero, zip.



she is trying to bring bejeweled head wraps into fashion for white ladies.  that's all i can grab onto. perhaps she spends her day with a glue gun and crystals.

that's more humorous than something to admire, but it's the best i can do.


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> she is trying to bring bejeweled head wraps into fashion for white ladies.  that's all i can grab onto. perhaps she spends her day with a glue gun and crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> that's more humorous than something to admire, but it's the best i can do.




You did a better job than me. [emoji3]


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> she is trying to bring bejeweled head wraps into fashion for white ladies.  that's all i can grab onto. perhaps she spends her day with a glue gun and crystals.
> 
> that's more humorous than something to admire, but it's the best i can do.


 
I bet she's planning to launch a bejeweled headband/wrap line.


----------



## AECornell

White people aren't allowed to wear head wraps/scarves?


----------



## sgj99

i don't think it's about race.  i think it's about having fashion-sense or taste.  Meghan's bejeweled scarfs wrapped around her head look silly.  a couple of seasons ago Alexis coordinated a "glaming" trip - a glamours camping trip and the women wore scarfs wrapped around their heads and looked good but they were 1.) nice scarfs and 2.) not bejeweled.  i think *GirlieShoppe* may have something with the idea that Meghan is going to try to market those things.


----------



## candy2100

AECornell said:


> White people aren't allowed to wear head wraps/scarves?




Yeah, I guess that's an issue to some??


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> White people aren't allowed to wear head wraps/scarves?



anyone can wear a bejeweled head wrap if they want to.


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> anyone can wear a bejeweled head wrap if they want to.



I don't think after seeing Megan in one, that I want to.


----------



## AECornell

I guess I'm confused then. Why did you include the "white ladies" comment?



guccimamma said:


> she is trying to bring bejeweled head wraps into fashion for white ladies.






guccimamma said:


> anyone can wear a bejeweled head wrap if they want to.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> I guess I'm confused then. Why did you include the "white ladies" comment?



and you are trying to make what point?


----------



## AECornell

I wasn't trying to make a point. I was just looking for clarity. No need to get defensive.



guccimamma said:


> and you are trying to make what point?


----------



## LolliPops4

guccimamma said:


> and you are trying to make what point?


 


I too didn't understand why the "white" race was thrown in there...


----------



## DC-Cutie

not everybody can pull off a headwrap... Meghan was one, nothing to do with her race.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> I wasn't trying to make a point. I was just looking for clarity. No need to get defensive.



clarity on what?


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> not everybody can pull off a headwrap... Meghan was one, nothing to do with her race.


Bingo!  Megan just No!


----------



## floatinglili

Actually I like Megan in a Head wrap. carries it off better than most imo.


----------



## floatinglili

GirlieShoppe said:


> I bet she's planning to launch a bejeweled headband/wrap line.




I took it she was going for an old Hollywood typing vibe.


----------



## pjhm

floatinglili said:


> Actually I like Megan in a Head wrap. carries it off better than most imo.




I agree with you!


----------



## lulilu

floatinglili said:


> Actually I like Megan in a Head wrap. carries it off better than most imo.



it's that giraffe neck


----------



## Nahreen

I like head wraps but the one Meghan was wearing was not nice. It was too wide.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> i don't think it's about race.  i think it's about having fashion-sense or taste.  Meghan's bejeweled scarfs wrapped around her head look silly.  a couple of seasons ago Alexis coordinated a "glaming" trip - a glamours camping trip and the women wore scarfs wrapped around their heads and looked good but they were 1.) nice scarfs and 2.) not bejeweled.  i think *GirlieShoppe* may have something with the idea that Meghan is going to try to market those things.


It looked jarring. Maybe a lighter colour might have worked?

As it is, her neck is long and she elongated her forehead and pushed her hair up and everything was just so stretched.


----------



## bellecate

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/vicki-gunvalson-brooks-ayers-split-again-2015168


Vicki Gunvalson, Brooks Ayers have split again. An article in US Magazine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bellecate said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/vicki-gunvalson-brooks-ayers-split-again-2015168
> 
> 
> Vicki Gunvalson, Brooks Ayers have split again. An article in US Magazine.



wait for it...  they will be back before the reunion is taped.


----------



## bellecate

DC-Cutie said:


> wait for it...  they will be back before the reunion is taped.




They say the split was announced today and they finished filming in May(?).
But yes, see how long it lasts this time.


From the article.
 "After much prayer, thought, counseling, and consideration, we have decided to end our four year relationship," the couple tells Us in a statement. "We both wish nothing but a great future for each other. We have come to realize that one can indeed love someone in their heart, but that the time may come for their lives to take separate paths. Though the remaining episodes of Season 10 of_ The Real Housewives of Orange County _will show us as a couple, the filming took place in January 2015 through May 2015. There will be no further statements or interviews regarding our relationship as we choose to move on with our lives. Though we choose to live our lives in the public eye, we thank you for your understanding and ask privacy during this difficult time."

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rooks-ayers-split-again-2015168#ixzz3j1e9ht94 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## Crystalina

He cheated again.


----------



## horse17

all I can say is that if Meghan and I were in the same room with a headwrap......I would be the one that gets laughed at...


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder why Vicki and Brooks broke up he's still sick, isn't he?


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder why Vicki and Brooks broke up he's still sick, isn't he?




Maybe she found out that he's been scamming her about the cancer.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I was actually wondering if they were  still together as there has only been 1 photo of them together in the last few months on her instagram and that was at an insurance conference. Looks like they haven't been together much for quite a while.


----------



## michie

Brooks totally looks like the type that would make Vicki wait in the car while he got his "chemo treatments"  from a broom closet in a hospital...


----------



## bag-princess

Crystalina said:


> Maybe she found out that he's been scamming her about the cancer.





yea because whenever it is mentioned most people don't believe he has cancer!!


----------



## Jayne1

How can he fake cancer? Didn't a doctor confirm to Vicki?


----------



## bag-princess

of course it can be faked!  people have been outed for doing it.  but vicki said she has gone to the doctor with him but never to his chemo treatments.


----------



## DC-Cutie

notice he had to fly somewhere for his chemo treatments.  When she was flying to her mother's funeral he was going somewhere - for all we know he could have gone nowhere and just checked into a hotel for the weekend.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sadly, faking cancer and other illnesses is becoming more and more common. A man in the ATL area was recently sentenced for scamming sick-pay from his employer - TSA. He had been faking cancer for 5 years! His co-workers had been donating their sick pay to him as well. I believe he was sentenced to 8 months in federal prison.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *notice he had to fly somewhere for his chemo treatments.*  When she was flying to her mother's funeral he was going somewhere - for all we know he could have gone nowhere and just checked into a hotel for the weekend.



exactly!!




GirlieShoppe said:


> *Sadly, faking cancer and other illnesses is being more and more common.* A man in the ATL area was recently sentenced for scamming sick-pay from his employer - TSA. He had been faking cancer for 5 years! His co-workers had been donating their sick pay to him as well. I believe he was sentenced to 8 months in federal prison.




it really is sad!   that is something i would not lie about.


----------



## Wildflower22

My husband is undergoing chemo, and I would never be okay for him to fly for treatments. His immune system is very delicate right now and there are sooooooo many germs on a plane. That's a red flag to me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Vickie said Brooks has been diagnosed 3 TIMES over the last few years..  that right there already sounds suspect and why are we just hearing about it now?


that fool doesn't have cancer


----------



## coconutsboston

Has Tamra ever taught classes at her gym?


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> so Vickie said Brooks has been diagnosed 3 TIMES over the last few years..  that right there already sounds suspect and why are we just hearing about it now?
> 
> 
> that fool doesn't have cancer



I don't know if he has or had cancer but it is very common to have recurrence diagnoses, which is what he said.  Initially it was stage 1 and the last exam was stage 3.  That sounds common to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I don't know if he has or had cancer but it is very common to have recurrence diagnoses, which is what he said.  Initially it was stage 1 and the last exam was stage 3.  That sounds common to me.


 
Oh I get that it's common, no doubt.  I just feel like he's not being truthful. Brook's has a history of telling half truths


----------



## barbie444

The fact that Shannon went out of her way to call her friend to help Brooks and he never called the friend is so SKETCHY


----------



## DC-Cutie

who fly's and drinks while on chemo, while supposed to be living a super healthy plant based diet?


Call me crazy, I think their breakup has something to do with this very issue


----------



## horse17

good for Vicki...Shannon is nuts...the  WRONG time and place to say anything to vicki...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> good for Vicki...Shannon is nuts...the  WRONG time and place to say anything to vicki...


 
 I agree it was the wrong time and place.  But I don't think she's nuts for telling her.  Just imagine if Vicki had heard it through the grapevine the ladies were talking about brooks and Shannon didn't tell her.  I can hear the yelling and screaming 'you were supposed to be my friend, my sister, they were talking about my man & you didn't tell me...'


Vickie wants everyone to speak only good things about Brooks, well hell that's not going to happen.  She never wants to see the obvious in him, but has no problem pointing out the short comings of the other husbands/boyfriends..


----------



## DC-Cutie

all that screaming and carrying on wasn't even called for.  but that's Vickie she has to yell and scream and then run...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree it was the wrong time and place.  But I don't think she's nuts for telling her.  Just imagine if Vicki had heard it through the grapevine the ladies were talking about brooks and Shannon didn't tell her.  I can hear the yelling and screaming 'you were supposed to be my friend, my sister, they were talking about my man & you didn't tell me...'
> 
> 
> Vickie wants everyone to speak only good things about Brooks, well hell that's not going to happen.  She never wants to see the obvious in him, but has no problem pointing out the short comings of the other husbands/boyfriends..


oh, ITA with you....she def should have told her..just not there.....


----------



## sgj99

Vicki is a screening Howler Monkey.


----------



## paper_flowers

horse17 said:


> good for Vicki...Shannon is nuts...the  WRONG time and place to say anything to vicki...



The timing was so bad I can't help but think production staged that scene. I can't think of any reason why someone in their right mind would say that at such a wrong time. But I also like Shannon (at least more than the rest) so I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt


----------



## paper_flowers

sgj99 said:


> Vicki is a screening Howler Monkey.



Haha yeeeeaaaaah... I think Vic is fun to watch when they're having a good time, but holy crap the last couple of episodes I've had to mute her because her screaming gives me a headache..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wildflower22 said:


> My husband is undergoing chemo, and I would never be okay for him to fly for treatments. His immune system is very delicate right now and there are sooooooo many germs on a plane. That's a red flag to me!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> all that screaming and carrying on wasn't even called for.  but that's Vickie she has to yell and scream and then run...



Exactly..


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> notice he had to fly somewhere for his chemo treatments.  When she was flying to her mother's funeral he was going somewhere - for all we know he could have gone nowhere and just checked into a hotel for the weekend.



So, if he wasn't really going for chemo, he could have gone to the funeral.  

I mean, he could have made an excuse as to why he didn't need chemo for a few days, per doctor's say so and gone with Vicki, because she would have liked that.


----------



## pot_luck

Correct me if I am wrong, but Vicki said that her family barred him from the funeral.


----------



## haute okole

Sadly, I know something about flying somewhere for Chemo, but Brookes does Not fit the Profile for a patient necessitating such specialized treatment.  Specialized treatment is reserved for those patients when  traditional chemo has stopped working after years of trying and several combos of chemo cocktails.  Clinical trials on new promising drugs take place in certain cities and some very lucky patients who live outside of the testing area may get notice of the trial and fly In for for an infusion, although it is not FDA approved for the general public.

If Brooks does not have cancer and is faking it to con Vicki to gain sympathy, stay on TV, gain some fame, I f@&cking loath him.  My sister survived, fought stage 4 Cancer for 11 years, over 300 rounds of painful chemo.  God rest her tired body and her relentless soul.  Jessica Malia Lucas


----------



## Jayne1

pot_luck said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but Vicki said that her family barred him from the funeral.



Yes, but stay in a hotel to be close and supportive. Silly, I know.


----------



## pjhm

Brooks looks to me like he's lost a lot weight, so he went through something. I can't imagine anyone lying about such a disease. Shannon picked the wrong time to prove her friendship to Vicki, but Vicki overreacted.


----------



## Jayne1

barbie444 said:


> The fact that Shannon went out of her way to call her friend to help Brooks and he never called the friend is so SKETCHY



I don't think I would want Shannon's help regarding anything  medical 

Or is there something I don't know about her?


----------



## zippie

sgj99 said:


> vicki is a screening howler monkey.


 lmao


----------



## tomz_grl

Why did Shannon say Meghan said something about Brooks? Meghan, Heather and Tamra said something.


On another note, Heather's arms were CUT during the booty class. I didn't realize she was so muscular. I'd love to know her exercise routine.


----------



## barbie444

Who wouldn't lose weight if all they did was drink juices?


pjhm said:


> Brooks looks to me like he's lost a lot weight, so he went through something. I can't imagine anyone lying about such a disease. Shannon picked the wrong time to prove her friendship to Vicki, but Vicki overreacted.


----------



## swags

I can't tell if this is a storyline or if they really don't know if he has cancer. He looks good imo, not worn out like people I've known to be going through treatments. But that doesn't mean anything. 

I like how Tamra's psychic can hear a name and tell her things about people he hasn't met but probably has watched on the show. Did he say if her son Ryan would be getting a job? lol


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree it was the wrong time and place.  But I don't think she's nuts for telling her.  Just imagine if Vicki had heard it through the grapevine the ladies were talking about brooks and Shannon didn't tell her.  I can hear the yelling and screaming 'you were supposed to be my friend, my sister, they were talking about my man & you didn't tell me...'
> 
> 
> Vickie wants everyone to speak only good things about Brooks, well hell that's not going to happen.  She never wants to see the obvious in him, but has no problem pointing out the short comings of the other husbands/boyfriends..




I think Vicki sees it that's why she's very defensive, because she knows what everyone says about him is true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> I think Vicki sees it that's why she's very defensive, because she knows what everyone says about him is true.


 
what's the saying: a hit dog will holler!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *I don't think I would want Shannon's help regarding anything  medical *
> 
> Or is there something I don't know about her?




ITA! her and her 50 pills a day cocktails! 





starrynite_87 said:


> I think Vicki sees it that's why she's very defensive, because she knows what everyone says about him is true.





exactly!!!  they are not even together anymore so i think she was wondering for a while but did not like having shannon bring it up to her that she was being played for a fool.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> ITA! her and her 50 pills a day cocktails!



Yet she got sick on the first night of their trip -- coughing up green stuff, or so she said.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> I can't tell if this is a storyline or if they really don't know if he has cancer. He looks good imo, not worn out like people I've known to be going through treatments. But that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> I like how Tamra's psychic can hear a name and tell her things about people he hasn't met but probably has watched on the show. Did he say if her son Ryan would be getting a job? lol



I was thinking the same thing. When. I saw the teasers for all this I thought there was some concrete evidence that Brooks did not have cancer not just some info from a  psychic!  
A Mom that has a son that goes to school with my daughter is currently fighting stage 2 breast cancer and she is in the middle of chemo treatment every 2 weeks. She post pics on FB...she is still working and going  to boot camp class. And she looks pretty well. I don't know too much about the type of chemo she is on but she is definitely able to function pretty well with it.
I know it happens with people that fake it. Didn't Vicki say she went to a chemo treatment with Brooks? I can't imagine that if your significant other has cancer and you live together that you would never go to a Dr's appt or chemo treatment with them?  That does not make much sense to me at all???


----------



## michie

Brooks doesn't appear to be a very healthy man to begin with, and he's not exactly young, either. That's why I have a hard time believing he's fighting cancer, drinking, eating what he wants and still looks OK.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm here for next week and Megan putting Vicki on blast...Vicki is so good at blasting people but when it's done to her she can't handle it.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Yet she got sick on the first night of their trip --* coughing up green stuff, or so she said*.





uuugh!!!  we did not need to know that!!!   she and meagan i can barely tolerate.  

did you see the previews for next week were once again meagan has the nerve to call one of them an "old woman" again - this time vickie!  vickie should jump across that table and slap her.     she loves to point out when she can how she is the youngest.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm here for next week and Megan putting Vicki on blast...Vicki is so good at blasting people but when it's done to her she can't handle it.


 I'll be right next to you.  FINALLY somebody with the balls to basically tell her to STFU!


Now, had she left out the age part (making her argument based solely on Vickie's hypocracy)  it would be even better.  but happy nonetheless


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

A bit off the string of topics BUT-Just saying... And I don't know about you ladies, but would LOVE to see Heathers handbag collection!!!! My goodness, I don't think I've ever seen her carry a bag I don't like!


----------



## floridamama

Off current topic .... But Shannon's VCA collection is getting better the more we see her [emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]


----------



## DC-Cutie

EnglishBulldogB said:


> A bit off the string of topics BUT-Just saying... And I don't know about you ladies, but would LOVE to see Heathers handbag collection!!!! My goodness, I don't think I've ever seen her carry a bag I don't like!


 


floridamama said:


> Off current topic .... But Shannon's VCA collection is getting better the more we see her [emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]


 
I'd rather look at her handbags and accessories, instead of hearing Vicki screaming about that no good Brooks


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

dc-cutie said:


> i'd rather look at her handbags and accessories, instead of hearing vicki screaming about that no good brooks




word


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Since Tamera refers to Heather as "Fancy Pants"... Will she now refer to Brooks as "Liar Liar Pants on Fire?!" (Smirk) - such a fraud


----------



## candy2100

Does anyone watch "Odd Mom Out?"  The actress who is the main character (brunette) uses a lot of mannerisms and speaks in a way that reminds me a lot of Heather Dubrow- I wonder if she studied her for the role??


----------



## tesi

candy2100 said:


> Does anyone watch "Odd Mom Out?"  The actress who is the main character (brunette) uses a lot of mannerisms and speaks in a way that reminds me a lot of Heather Dubrow- I wonder if she studied her for the role??



i do watch and you really are on target with the comparison!


----------



## sgj99

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm here for next week and Megan putting Vicki on blast...Vicki is so good at blasting people but when it's done to her she can't handle it.



i'm with you.  Vicki has always expected everyone to treat her with respect but she can go off on anyone in a heartbeat.  no one is allowed to voice an opinion on her life but she's full of them regarding anyone else's life and if you don't listen to her and agree than you're wrong.  i'm not a fan of Meghan but i'm ready to hear her tell Vicki off.  Vicki has been so rude and judgmental to Meghan regarding her life and marriage i don't blame Meghan.


----------



## sgj99

EnglishBulldogB said:


> A bit off the string of topics BUT-Just saying... And I don't know about you ladies, but would LOVE to see Heathers handbag collection!!!! My goodness, I don't think I've ever seen her carry a bag I don't like!



yes




floridamama said:


> Off current topic .... But Shannon's VCA collection is getting better the more we see her [emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]



and yes


----------



## slyyls

candy2100 said:


> Does anyone watch "Odd Mom Out?"  The actress who is the main character (brunette) uses a lot of mannerisms and speaks in a way that reminds me a lot of Heather Dubrow- I wonder if she studied her for the role??


I mentioned that I thought Jill, and Heather  look very similar after I saw the first episode.   I don't think Jill is trying to act like Heather at all, ( Jill is down to earth, and Heather is snobby and superior); BUT I bet Heather will start channelling, and try to act like Jill now that she has watched Jill's show.
I read Momzilla's and Jill acts pretty much as she writes, and pretty much all the episodes have something from Momzilla's in them.


----------



## Suzie

floridamama said:


> Off current topic .... But Shannon's VCA collection is getting better the more we see her [emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]





I adore her earrings, heck I love all of her VCA. I love how she wears it all of the time.


----------



## Jayne1

candy2100 said:


> Does anyone watch "Odd Mom Out?"  The actress who is the main character (brunette) uses a lot of mannerisms and speaks in a way that reminds me a lot of Heather Dubrow- I wonder if she studied her for the role??



Yes, I agree, but I think it's because they're both members of the tribe... that's what I recognize.


----------



## Deco

Shannon rubs me so wrong.  Her meltdown at the dinner with Vicki was unwatchable.   IRL I run as far away from people like her as I can.  I prefer self-possessed evil people to "nice" basket cases like Shannon.


----------



## bag-princess

Decophile said:


> Shannon rubs me so wrong.  Her meltdown at the dinner with Vicki was unwatchable.   IRL I run as far away from people like her as I can.  *I prefer self-possessed evil people* to "nice" basket cases like Shannon.






    i agree with you.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I agree, but I think it's because they're both members of the tribe... that's what I recognize.



What does members of the tribe mean?


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> What does members of the tribe mean?



Both Jewish -- those two are so familiar to me.


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> Both Jewish -- those two are so familiar to me.



This is offensive.
I hope you're a MOT making this comment.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> This is offensive.
> I hope you're a MOT making this comment.



Of course!  lol  

I like them both, by the way, I've never said anything bad about Heather&#8230; women like these two are you know, like my family.


----------



## livethelake

.


----------



## needloub

I don't know...Meghan yelling at Vicki next week does not make sense to me. She is upset that Vicki gives advice about her step-daughter (which seems correct). While Vicki gives too much "advice," Meghan giving her two cents about the validity of a cancer diagnosis seems like apples to oranges...

Besides she lost me when she used the term "old." Very juvenile. Meghan needs to pipe down...especially when she is married to someone who seems so disinterested in her...


----------



## swags

needloub said:


> I don't know...Meghan yelling at Vicki next week does not make sense to me. She is upset that Vicki gives advice about her step-daughter (which seems correct). While Vicki gives too much "advice," Meghan giving her two cents about the validity of a cancer diagnosis seems like apples to oranges...
> 
> Besides she lost me when she used the term "old." Very juvenile. Meghan needs to pipe down...especially when she is married to someone who seems so disinterested in her...



Jim  seemed to almost agree with Vicki by telling Meghan to take a step back from her step parenting concerns.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm so tired of the ridiculous psychic story-lines. Who pays the bill if they're reading about someone who is not there?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> Jim  seemed to almost agree with Vicki by telling Meghan to take a step back from her step parenting concerns.



Yes.  Meghan is seeming more and more to me like a "nanny with benefits".


----------



## needloub

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yes.  Meghan is seeming more and more to me like a "nanny with benefits".



I forget that she is married to Jim...seems more like an older daughter to me lol


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> Of course!  lol
> 
> I like them both, by the way, I've never said anything bad about Heather women like these two are you know, like my family.



No problem. 
Figured it out too late after posted my comment.


----------



## lulilu

Meghan repeatedly makes remarks about how old the other women are -- so it's not just them commenting on her age.  And she is way nastier.  As if a women 10-15 years older than she is ancient.  

Was I the only one thinking Meghan's crying over children was so fake.  SMH.  And the remark that they edited out but was repeated by someone somewhere -- that she wished her step-children came from her vag**a -- is unbelievable.  These children (or at least 2 of them) have their own mothers.  So crossing the line.  She is not the only stepmother in the world.  No wonder wife #2 can't stand her.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> *Meghan repeatedly makes remarks about how old the other women are -- so it's not just them commenting on her age.  And she is way nastier.  As if a women 10-15 years older than she is ancient.  *
> 
> Was I the only one thinking Meghan's crying over children was so fake.  SMH.  And the remark that they edited out but was repeated by someone somewhere -- that she wished her step-children came from her vag**a -- is unbelievable.  These children (or at least 2 of them) have their own mothers.  So crossing the line.  She is not the only stepmother in the world.  No wonder wife #2 can't stand her.





exactly!!!  i know she acts like she is 10 but she is not!  she would have people believe she is 50 years younger than the other women.    it could not be me - she would open her mouth and say something like "you're old" ONE TIME and i promise she would not do it again.  and i would not lift a finger to put on her.  but when i was done she would cross the street to get out of my way.


----------



## Crystalina

I think Meghan's heart is in the right place. 

I am a teacher, 40 yrs old without kids.

I am not a step mom, but I love my students to the core and I'm very attached to them. 

While I TOTALLY realize I'm not their mother, I would be completely devastated if anything happened to any of them.

I think this *might be* what Meghan was trying to express.


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Does anyone else see Meghan getting snippy and defensive with the older housewives kinda disrespectful? There's nothing wrong with sticking up for yourself but I feel she comes off extremely self important. I don't know... In some of the conversations w/ the more mature housewives I felt they were giving some really constructive feedback and she was just giving attitude for the sake of attitude. Vik and the others may be a bit sassy and granted a bit out there at times, but have lived quite a bit more life than Meghan... I was always taught if someone has a few years on you always take the time and respect to listen and answer with consideration.  While Meghan's heart may very well be in the right place... She clearly needs a little hard shove in the right direction (much like her stepdaughter)


----------



## floatinglili

I also think meghan's heart is in the right place and she is working hard at being a good wife and step mum. 
It annoyed me to see her critiquing the actual mothers and patting herself on the back in terms of parenting skills - her knowledge and experience of mother hood is microns thick so she's hardly got any skin in the game yet. 
In all I think she's an entitled young lady who has been brought up to think that  hard work and a self righteous attitude will take her anywhere. Standard youthful attitude perhaps lol. She may well be highly likeable by the time she hits middle age and mellows out a bit.


----------



## imgg

floatinglili said:


> I also think meghan's heart is in the right place and she is working hard at being a good wife and step mum.
> It annoyed me to see her critiquing the actual mothers and patting herself on the back in terms of parenting skills - her knowledge and experience of mother hood is microns thick so she's hardly got any skin in the game yet.
> In all I think she's an entitled young lady who has been brought up to think that  hard work and a self righteous attitude will take her anywhere. Standard youthful attitude perhaps lol. She may well be highly likeable by the time she hits middle age and mellows out a bit.



I don't know, I think Meghan has her own motivation, which is not related to the best interest of the children.  First of all you can't try be the the role of "mom" to grown children who have had other step-moms and have their own mom.  She has been married for 6 months and the only child under 18 (I believe) is almost 18 so getting so wrapped up by trying to be the best stepmom ever to children who are not children, just does not make sense.  There has to be something else going on.


----------



## bag-princess

floatinglili said:


> I also think meghan's heart is in the right place and she is working hard at being a good wife and step mum.
> *It annoyed me to see her critiquing the actual mothers and patting herself on the back in terms of parenting skills - her knowledge and experience of mother hood is microns thick so she's hardly got any skin in the game yet. *
> In all I think she's an entitled young lady who has been brought up to think that  hard work and a self righteous attitude will take her anywhere. Standard youthful attitude perhaps lol. She may well be highly likeable by the time she hits middle age and mellows out a bit.




exactly!!  i hate when women trying to give advice about how someone should raise their child when they don't have any!!     they have no clue!






imgg said:


> I don't know, I think Meghan has her own motivation, which is not related to the best interest of the children.  First of all you can't try be the the role of "mom" to grown children who have had other step-moms and have their own mom.  She has been married for 6 months and* the only child under 18 (I believe) is almost 18 so getting so wrapped up by trying to be the best stepmom ever to children who are not children, just does not make sense.  There has to be something else going on.*






exactly!!   these kids are already "cooked" as judge judy says.  they are old enough to know and do what they want.  i don't know why she has to keep trying to go soooo overboard being stepmom of the decade!


----------



## lulilu

The youngest stepchild is almost 18?  I thought there were younger kids?  If not, why is a 30 year old trying to mother grown children?


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> I don't know, I think Meghan has her own motivation, which is not related to the best interest of the children.  First of all you can't try be the the role of "mom" to grown children who have had other step-moms and have their own mom.  She has been married for 6 months and the only child under 18 (I believe) is almost 18 so getting so wrapped up by trying to be the best stepmom ever to children who are not children, just does not make sense.  There has to be something else going on.



I think so too.  Also, I don't feel the love coming from her, I hear her say it, I see her trying to be the best mom ever,  but I don't get a maternal feeling coming from her.


----------



## floatinglili

lulilu said:


> The youngest stepchild is almost 18?  I thought there were younger kids?  If not, why is a 30 year old trying to mother grown children?




To prove herself as an invaluable and indispensable life partner I guess?


----------



## starrynite_87

imgg said:


> I don't know, I think Meghan has her own motivation, which is not related to the best interest of the children.  First of all you can't try be the the role of "mom" to grown children who have had other step-moms and have their own mom.  She has been married for 6 months and the only child under 18 (I believe) is almost 18 so getting so wrapped up by trying to be the best stepmom ever to children who are not children, just does not make sense.  There has to be something else going on.




Here is a picture from Jim and Meghan's wedding with Jim's kids...clearly the youngest isn't the 17 year-old


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> Meghan repeatedly makes remarks about how old the other women are -- so it's not just them commenting on her age.  And she is way nastier.  As if a women 10-15 years older than she is ancient.
> 
> Was I the only one thinking Meghan's crying over children was so fake.  SMH.  And the remark that they edited out but was repeated by someone somewhere -- that she wished her step-children came from her vag**a -- is unbelievable.  These children (or at least 2 of them) have their own mothers.  So crossing the line.  She is not the only stepmother in the world.  No wonder wife #2 can't stand her.




Let's not act as if in the beginning the other ladies weren't constantly bringing up her age and they were also very dismissive towards her because of it.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

The youngest kids don't live with them.  She doesn't co-parent them at all.
And Bravo is brilliant at editing to sway the audience one way or the other.  We don't know who brought up age first.  IMO if the producers don't like someone they'll make sure everyone else sees what they see.


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> Here is a picture from Jim and Meghan's wedding with Jim's kids...clearly the youngest isn't the 17 year-old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105607


 
As I stated in my post I was not sure about the ages of the other children as I do not keep up with Meghan other than watching the show.  She mentioned she does not see the other children often,  so I would say its safe to assume the younger children are living and being raised by their biological mother.  I will state again, I am not sure of Meghan's motive of trying to be the "mother" of a grown child.  To me, it just does not seem genuine and has more to do with herself than the 17 year old IMHO.


----------



## swags

starrynite_87 said:


> Here is a picture from Jim and Meghan's wedding with Jim's kids...clearly the youngest isn't the 17 year-old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105607



I didn't realize the other set of kids were little. For some reason I thought they were all adults except for the one on the show. 

Its kind of sad, 2 split families. No more kids Jim unless you are going to stick it out!


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I think so too.  Also, I don't feel the love coming from her, I hear her say it, I see her trying to be the best mom ever,  but I don't get a maternal feeling coming from her.


 I agree.  I wonder if it has more to do with trying to please her husband or trying to work out old wounds from her own mother thru this step child.


----------



## barbie444

I think Jim can't have anymore kids he got fixed. I remember Meghan telling Heather in the first or second episode this season.


swags said:


> I didn't realize the other set of kids were little. For some reason I thought they were all adults except for the one on the show.
> 
> Its kind of sad, 2 split families. No more kids Jim unless you are going to stick it out!


----------



## starrynite_87

bagnshoofetish said:


> The youngest kids don't live with them.  She doesn't co-parent them at all.
> And Bravo is brilliant at editing to sway the audience one way or the other.  We don't know who brought up age first.  IMO if the producers don't like someone they'll make sure everyone else sees what they see.



Exactly... My thing is Jim is away a lot and the daughter's mother was battling cancer, so Meghan is the one that has to deal with the parenting responsibilities. I feel for Meghan, I worked as a nanny during college and I know how difficult it is to raise someone elses child especially when the parents  don't know how to control them. You can't dump your bad kids( 17 is still a child, everybody kept reminding Tyga of that with the whole Kylie thing)on someone else and expect them to do what you have failed to do yourself.


----------



## Jayne1

starrynite_87 said:


> Exactly... My thing is Jim is away a lot and the daughter's mother was battling cancer, so Meghan is the one that has to deal with the parenting responsibilities. I feel for Meghan, I worked as a nanny during college and I know how difficult it is to raise someone elses child especially when the parents  don't know how to control them.



Yes, I agree.  Meghan is very young and inexperienced and trying to raise a spoiled teenager, not that much younger than herself.  It will be very difficult to get that girl's respect.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lulilu said:


> Meghan repeatedly makes remarks about how old the other women are -- so it's not just them commenting on her age.  And she is way nastier.  As if a women 10-15 years older than she is ancient.
> 
> Was I the only one thinking Meghan's crying over children was so fake.  SMH.  And the remark that they edited out but was repeated by someone somewhere -- that she wished her step-children came from her vag**a -- is unbelievable.  These children (or at least 2 of them) have their own mothers.  So crossing the line.  She is not the only stepmother in the world.  No wonder wife #2 can't stand her.




I agree, she is much nastier with her comments.



EnglishBulldogB said:


> Does anyone else see Meghan getting snippy and defensive with the older housewives kinda disrespectful? There's nothing wrong with sticking up for yourself but I feel she comes off extremely self important. I don't know... In some of the conversations w/ the more mature housewives I felt they were giving some really constructive feedback and she was just giving attitude for the sake of attitude. Vik and the others may be a bit sassy and granted a bit out there at times, but have lived quite a bit more life than Meghan... I was always taught if someone has a few years on you always take the time and respect to listen and answer with consideration.  While Meghan's heart may very well be in the right place... She clearly needs a little hard shove in the right direction (much like her stepdaughter)


 
I totally agree!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Has anyone seen this? Totally cute! Couldn't be happier for Kara. 

https://vimeo.com/135460475


----------



## lulilu

starrynite_87 said:


> Here is a picture from Jim and Meghan's wedding with Jim's kids...clearly the youngest isn't the 17 year-old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105607



Now the stepmothering comment makes more sense at least.


----------



## barbie444

I saw it earlier today. Jenna did good raising her kids


hermes_lemming said:


> Has anyone seen this? Totally cute! Couldn't be happier for Kara.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/135460475


----------



## Swanky

starrynite_87 said:


> let's not act as if in the beginning the other ladies weren't constantly bringing up her age and they were also very dismissive towards her because of it.





bagnshoofetish said:


> the youngest kids don't live with them.  She doesn't co-parent them at all.
> And bravo is brilliant at editing to sway the audience one way or the other.  We don't know who brought up age first.  Imo if the producers don't like someone they'll make sure everyone else sees what they see.




ita


----------



## haute okole

My heart breaks for Hayley, Meghan's step daughter.  Jim, Meghan and Bravo should be so ashamed of making a grieving minor a part of their story line.  She is a grief stricken child whose mother had been battling terminal cancer, the chaos of an absent narcissistic Dad, a pretty self absorbed step-MoMster who thinks she is the new boss.  They showed this child having a bad moment with her now deceased Mom on national TV.  Really, that is the moment Bravo decided to showcase?  So sad, Hayley no doubt loved her Mom dearly.  Pity we could not see something that Haley could happily hang on to.


----------



## ShoreGrl

starrynite_87 said:


> Here is a picture from Jim and Meghan's wedding with Jim's kids...clearly the youngest isn't the 17 year-old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105607



Jim's body language in this picture says everything.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> Let's not act as if in the beginning the other ladies weren't constantly bringing up her age and they were also very dismissive towards her because of it.



that's exactly what i was thinking!  i don't care for Meghan, i think she was a bad addition to the show, she just doesn't mesh with the other ladies but i can certainly see why she'd get sick of them constantly negating anything about her due to her age.  and i think Vicki deserves Meghan's comments, she has been dismissive and continually ugly towards Meghan this season.  hopefully Bravo will not renew Meghan's contract.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> I saw it earlier today. Jenna did good raising her kids



i'm not sure i can agree with that.  i think Kara turned out as a nice young woman.  but Shane was just rude and ugly towards his mother, he learned how to treat women from his father and both parents allowed his disrespectful behavior to flourish.  i do wonder how Colton turned out.  did he make it in MLB?  Shane didn't and that seemed to be the major goal of the whole family which was pretty twisted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm rewatching this episode and my favorite bit was Shannon's little gril telling her and David, 'I'm 10!  you don't understand!!!"  she was dead serious, not apologizing, and vowing to tee pee again - LOL


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm rewatching this episode and my favorite bit was Shannon's little gril telling her and David, 'I'm 10!  you don't understand!!!"  she was dead serious, not apologizing, and vowing to tee pee again - LOL



those little girls were so rude and disrespectful to their parents ... can't wait to see how they'll act when they're 15.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> those little girls were so rude and disrespectful to their parents ... can't wait to see how they'll act when they're 15.





and then she gets up to leave the room and notice how many times it took for them to get her back in that chair to sit down!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

I know! She was storming out on their asses while ON CRUTCHES!!! BAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

random - I don't know why this just popped in my head, so I had to google it real quick.  Donn had cancer, remember?

http://www.realitytea.com/2012/02/01/vicki-gunvalson-donn-gunvalson-cancer/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> and then she gets up to leave the room and notice how many times it took for them to get her back in that chair to sit down!!!



I don't watch this show but I saw this and was shocked. See, if that was me, I would have told her sit your a$$ down if you want to make it to 11yrs old. You WILL do what I say or I will fcuk your *** up. No way in HELL would I allow a child to speak to me like that. Turn the cameras off, because I am about to fcuk a kid up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dr.pepper said:


> I know! She was storming out on their asses while ON CRUTCHES!!! BAHAHAHAHA!!!



I couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## sgj99

dr.pepper said:


> I know! She was storming out on their asses while ON CRUTCHES!!! BAHAHAHAHA!!!



no child in my house would have spoken to me or acted that way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Vickie believed the 'median' but won't believe the psychic?  I bet if the psychic said 'brooks will live a long life' Vickie would believe that!


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> those little girls were so rude and disrespectful to their parents ... can't wait to see how they'll act when they're 15.




Yeah, the little girl with the crutches was a huge brat. So Very disrespectful & rude. 

She had no intention of listening to her parents & I hate to see what she's like as a teen.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't watch this show but I saw this and was shocked. *See, if that was me, I would have told her sit your a$$ down if you want to make it to 11yrs old. You WILL do what I say or I will fcuk your *** up.* No way in HELL would I allow a child to speak to me like that. Turn the cameras off, because I am about to fcuk a kid up.




   yes ma'am!!  that is exactly what i was saying!  no way would my child speak like that to me and live to tell about it!  they both just sat there like idiots trying to get a child to behave!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> yes ma'am!!  that is exactly what i was saying!  no way would my child speak like that to me and live to tell about it!  they both just sat there like idiots trying to get a child to behave!



I think Shannon wants to talk everything out with the girls like she does with David. Writing a letter to the victims of the toilet paper is not enough of a punishment. There would be no phones, devices, friends....etc for a good week.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I think Shannon wants to talk everything out with the girls like she does with David. *Writing a letter to the victims of the toilet paper is not enough of a punishment. *There would be no phones, devices, friends....etc for a good week.





that was so weak!!!   my grandmother used to have a saying -  we would "wake up and wonder what had hit you!"  she did not play.  she was a tiny woman and i had my boys crying laughing one day telling them how we were all taller than her and she would tell us to come sit down beside her so she could knock us out!!!


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I think Shannon wants to talk everything out with the girls like she does with David. Writing a letter to the victims of the toilet paper is not enough of a punishment. There would be no phones, devices, friends....etc for a good week.



A week; please my parents would punish us for 30days. No tv (my mom would come home and feel the tv to see if it was warm), no phone, no friends over.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> A week; please my parents would punish us for 30days. No tv (my mom would come home and feel the tv to see if it was warm), no phone, no friends over.




Same here and being latin they would bring out the belt lol


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here and being latin they would bring out the belt lol


 
Only reason we didn't get the belt, was my Dad did not believe in hitting. My mom, is black woman from the south and believed in fcuking a kid up lol. My white long island Dad, saved us from that lol.

I would have preferred the belt (get it over with). It was torture not being able to watch tv for 30 (having your friends talk about tv shows at school and you had no clue what they were talking about).


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Only reason we didn't get the belt, was my Dad did not believe in hitting. My mom, is black woman from the south and believed in fcuking a kid up lol. My white long island Dad, saved us from that lol.
> 
> I would have preferred the belt (get it over with). It was torture not being able to watch tv for 30 (having your friends talk about tv shows at school and you had no clue what they were talking about).




Hahahaha I want to bold the part about your mom but don't know how. My whole family believed in whipping our a$$es, if my mom didn't do it the grandparents swooped in and did it lol


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> A week; please my parents would punish us for 30days. No tv (my mom would come home and feel the tv to see if it was warm), no phone, no friends over.



They needed the belt (actually the mouthier brat needed smacked in the face ) but physical punishment is frowned upon and Shannon would have gotten in trouble.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm sure I gave my parents heck as a 10 yr old, calmed down a bit when I became a teen - all with no belt or punishment.  The way you guys parents raised you may have worked, but it doesn't work for everyone.  Doesn't mean the child will grow up to be a brat or entitled adult.


----------



## swags

Bravo is always going to show the brattiest footage of the kids. A lot of them seem like a-holes but they are showing viewers the worst so we will react.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Bravo is always going to show the brattiest footage of the kids. A lot of them seem like a-holes but they are showing viewers the worst so we will react.



exactly!

TP'ing is almost like a rite of passage as a kid or while in college.


----------



## zippie

Yikes, it's okay for people to talk about beating the sh*t out of a kid but calling a kid ugly is taboo.....LOL.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> exactly!
> 
> *TP'ing is almost like a rite of passage as a kid or while in college*.




no way!  

i've never known anyone to do nor did i do it myself.  yes kids in high school would do this but just a few of them and it was always whispered who it was.  i can't even remember it happening in college!  and of course bravo will show the bratty kid but obviously this is who they are so why not use it for their show.  that's why they are there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes way!  it's common enough


----------



## swags

I see houses here and there that have been tp-d. It seems to often be high scool related.  Persoally, I think it should be okay to shoot at jerks who are vandalizing your property.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I see houses here and there that have been tp-d. It seems to often be high scool related.  Persoally, *I think it should be okay to shoot at jerks who are vandalizing your property*.




   that is what we have told our son - don't be stupid!!  times have changed.


----------



## floatinglili

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sure I gave my parents heck as a 10 yr old, calmed down a bit when I became a teen - all with no belt or punishment.  The way you guys parents raised you may have worked, but it doesn't work for everyone.  Doesn't mean the child will grow up to be a brat or entitled adult.




+1. Sometimes hitting just escalates a situation. Yes those children were embarrassing but which parent here has not had a similar embarrassing situation? Or several? 
I find if I keep my cool we are very often on track more quickly afterward. Parenting is a very long term game! Yelling and screaming can make you feel depleted and conflicted for days after.


----------



## pjhm

My father wouldn't have to touch me, just giving me a talking to about how disappointed he was, would make me cry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought Vicki had motion sickness on the boat while on the girls trip, she seems to be just fine on the boat with Brooks...


----------



## barbie444

God I feel for Shannon but there are certain things you shouldn't put out there. I guess its her way of punishing david.


----------



## pot_luck

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Vicki had motion sickness on the boat while on the girls trip, she seems to be just fine on the boat with Brooks...


Vicki is full of sh!t.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is like a hit dog - it will holler.  she screams and hollers over the truth when people bring up what she doesn't want to hear.


----------



## missyb

As much as I don't care for Meghan Vicky really doesn't know how to talk to be correctly. All she does is scream and yell when things aren't going her way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wonder why she didn't question Tamara about Ryan - he has ZERO ambition in life.  Ask Tamara why she continually pays his way in life.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> God I feel for Shannon but there are certain things you shouldn't put out there. I guess its her way of punishing david.



those two are just painful to watch interact with each other and her interviews are even worse ... i can't believe he's okay with her putting everything out there.



DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Vicki had motion sickness on the boat while on the girls trip, she seems to be just fine on the boat with Brooks...



Vicki is such a Drama Queen, it behooves her to have motion sickness when it will make her the center of attention, i.e., when she's with a group.  when it's just she and Brooks she doesn't need to use that ploy.

* and i gotta say:  yea Meghan!  you give it to Vicki!  
it's okay for Vicki to talk about her marriage to Jim, her financial arrangement with him and Meghan's relationship with her step-kids but if anyone questions Vicki about her life she becomes a screeching Howler Monkey.  i'm with Meghan on this one:  yes Vicki, you are a bitter woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> * and i gotta say:  yea Meghan!  you give it to Vicki!
> it's okay for Vicki to talk about her marriage to Jim, her financial arrangement with him and Meghan's relationship with her step-kids but if anyone questions Vicki about her life she becomes a screeching Howler Monkey.  i'm with Meghan on this one:  yes Vicki, you are a bitter woman.



this argument gave me flashbacks of Vickie's argument (again with all the screaming and finger pointing) she had with Gretchen.

Gretchen gave it right back to her and what did Vickie do - scream, run and then cry..  just like she's going to do on the next episode.  

Vicki has tried it with every woman on the show with the exception of Heather.  I think it's because she's the wealthiest and isn't a threat to Vicki.


----------



## swags

I was thinking here's more of Shannons daughter being rude and bratty but then at her birthday dinner it kind of made sense. She is constant doom and gloom. David can't make her happy and the girls pick up on the stress. She is one of those that instead of being grateful for what she does have, she will focus on what she doesn't. There are worse things than going to a pub for your birthday. 

Meghan can be irritating but all of the ladies were questioning Brooks cancer. Meghan didn't start the rumor. Vicki gets too vicious. I had to laugh when Meghan gave it back to her tonight.


----------



## MrsMorris

Shannon's bday dinner was tragic. The way she talks about food in front of her daughters is harmful and the overall energy was toxic. I feel terrible for that whole family. I rarely watch the OC (more into NYC & BH), and seeing it tonight I wonder why they have kept her on the air --- it's so awful to witness that type of unhappiness.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

zippie said:


> Yikes, it's okay for people to talk about beating the sh*t out of a kid but calling a kid ugly is taboo.....LOL.



Lol....I know right??!?! I recall reading on one of the celebrity threads here on TPF a poster made a comment about a celebrity's kid's appearance and that poor poster just got attacked for implying the kid was ugly.


----------



## rubycat

So Brooks is using resveratrol supplements to treat cancer?  That seems crazy, I really doubt  his diagnosis now.


----------



## lovesbmw

barbie444 said:


> God I feel for Shannon but there are certain things you shouldn't put out there. I guess its her way of punishing david.


Shannon will always punish David, she is only pushing him away.


----------



## tomz_grl

That birthday dinner with Shannon and her family was just all kinds of awkward. I can't believe the stuff she's putting out there for her kids to eventually see is unreal.


----------



## bag-princess

MrsMorris said:


> Shannon's bday dinner was tragic. The way she talks about food in front of her daughters is harmful and the overall energy was toxic. I feel terrible for that whole family. I rarely watch the OC (more into NYC & BH), and seeing it tonight I wonder why they have kept her on the air --- it's so awful to witness that type of unhappiness.





all she does is complain and moan!!!  the food is too this or too that.  i felt so sorry for her daughter having to watch her AGAIN sit there all unhappy and then call her out on it. shannon keeps saying she hates for the kids to feel the tension and yet she keeps bringing it around them!   if she wanted a better birthday dinner she should have made it known!  if there was somewhere i wanted to go i would have made sure my husband knew.


----------



## Swanky

I can't judge a cheated on spouse for taking a long time to forgive.  But I CANNOT stand all her victim playing, like the dinner scene.  She needs to either leave him or make a better effort to check herself when the kids are around.  The poor kids are feeling the tension, they verbally say so, they see her big weepy eyes, etc. . . 
And ITA, if you want something specific SPEAK UP!!!!  I've taught my kids this all their lives.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't judge a cheated on spouse for taking a long time to forgive.  But I CANNOT stand all her victim playing, like the dinner scene.  She needs to either leave him or make a better effort to check herself when the kids are around.  The poor kids are feeling the tension, they verbally say so, they see her big weepy eyes, etc. . .
> And ITA, if you want something specific SPEAK UP!!!!*  I've taught my kids this all their lives.*





so have i because that is what i was taught.  nobody can read your mind and if you want to make sure you get it then make it known!   don't throw out in hints or clues - just say it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Shannon is to miserable for my liking she couldn't even fake being happy for the kids.


----------



## pursegirl3

Anyone that has kids know that if you are going to go out for your Birthday with them . 
You smile and  laugh and even fake it so they think you are having a wonderful time. Yeah  you may be angry at  your husband because he didn't pick the right place. But during the meal you suck it up. She not being to able to do that speaks volumes. I'm not buying her whole "kids feel the tension " speech.


----------



## zippie

Miss Piggy telling Meghan that she will take her down...who the eff do you think you are you delusional moron?


----------



## Cherrasaki

I really feel bad for Shannon and I don't think anyone blames her for having animosity and resentment towards him. But they both seem miserable and unhappy in their marriage. I think she's putting up with it either because she really loves him (and can't let it go) or she's doing it for the kids or maybe even both.  But to go to a restaurant and to sit there and sulk and complain in front of your kids on your Birthday is not the way to do it. She seemed very irritated and annoyed. It was evident that she isn't forgiving or forgetting any time soon.


----------



## bag-princess

pursegirl3 said:


> Anyone that has kids know that if you are going to go out for your Birthday with them .
> You smile and  laugh and even fake it so they think you are having a wonderful time. Yeah  you may be angry at  your husband because he didn't pick the right place. But during the meal you suck it up. *She not being to able to do that speaks volumes.* I'm not buying her whole "kids feel the tension " speech.




exactly!!!!  i totally believe that they feel the tension because she does nothing but complain and look upset!  her daughter told her she could see the tears in her eyes!


----------



## bagsforme

Why is Shannon still with him?  She'll never forgive him. She stays with him even after he's said after being intimate with her, he went to the mistress the same day on her birthday last year.  
That alone would have made me walk out the door.  
Its not for the kids because they know what is going on.  

Vicki is an awful woman saying in the preview to Jim to call her after 5 years when he and Megan are divorced.  

Sit down Heather, you'll have plenty of time to show off your house when its done.  That lunch to preview the construction was ridiculous.


----------



## Swanky

Agree!!!!!


----------



## nastasja

bagsforme said:


> Why is Shannon still with him? She'll never forgive him. She stays with him even after he's said after being intimate with her, he went to the mistress the same day on her birthday last year.  .




I can't help but feel bad for her. What he did...and TOLD her he did...is completely reprehensible. Disgusting. What was the point of him even telling her such detail? I think it was to make her leave him, but it didn't work...so now he has to deal with her.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> Why is Shannon still with him?  She'll never forgive him. She stays with him even after he's said after being intimate with her, he went to the mistress the same day on her birthday last year.
> That alone would have made me walk out the door.
> Its not for the kids because they know what is going on.
> 
> *Vicki is an awful woman saying in the preview to Jim to call her after 5 years when he and Megan are divorced.
> *
> Sit down Heather, you'll have plenty of time to show off your house when its done.  That lunch to preview the construction was ridiculous.





 that was very generous of her.  she should have said 2 years.

i can't wait to see heather's home when it is done!! i love a nice custom home.  i ain't mad at her!


----------



## Michele26

Shannon's making David's life even more miserable than it was before. He always looks so feeble & pathetic when she's berating him.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> all she does is complain and moan!!!  the food is too this or too that.  i felt so sorry for her daughter having to watch her AGAIN sit there all unhappy and then call her out on it. shannon keeps saying she hates for the kids to feel the tension and yet she keeps bringing it around them!   if she wanted a better birthday dinner she should have made it known!  if there was somewhere i wanted to go i would have made sure my husband knew.



Did you see her try and take a bite of the food?  What was wrong with it?  Too fatty?  Why order it?

And yes, if she wanted fancy, she should have asked for a specific restaurant, but this one did seem very family friendly.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Did you see her try and take a bite of the food?  What was wrong with it?  Too fatty?  Why order it?
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, if she wanted fancy, she should have asked for a specific restaurant, but this one did seem very family friendly.





Yes I saw that! I'm surprised she didn't gag at the sight of the food!  She's a wet blanket all the time!


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Shannon's making David's life even more miserable than it was before. He always looks so feeble & pathetic when she's berating him.




ITA!! He looks sicker than Brooks does around her!


----------



## coconutsboston

pursegirl3 said:


> Anyone that has kids know that if you are going to go out for your Birthday with them .
> You smile and  laugh and even fake it so they think you are having a wonderful time. Yeah  you may be angry at  your husband because he didn't pick the right place. But during the meal you suck it up. She not being to able to do that speaks volumes. I'm not buying her whole "kids feel the tension " speech.


Yes, this!  Ultimately, she's going to drive David to cheating on her again because he's tired of feeling berated and listening to her bish about every.single.thing.  and relating it to the affair!  I used to be able to mostly overlook her general pettiness, but this episode made me find her insufferable.  

That being said, I still find her less deplorable than Meghan.  Now Heather Locklear is an "old" model?  Tommy Lee is the lead singer for Bush?  Good grief, go jump in a lake.  The airhead thing isn't working for her, she is just an a$$hole.


----------



## starrynite_87

Call me crazy, I feel as if maybe Shannon had a problem with Meghan because she might remind her of the mistress. That might explain why she made a big deal about David not introducing her to Meghan at Heather's hoedown.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> this argument gave me flashbacks of Vickie's argument (again with all the screaming and finger pointing) she had with Gretchen.
> 
> Gretchen gave it right back to her and what did Vickie do - scream, run and then cry..  just like she's going to do on the next episode.
> 
> Vicki has tried it with every woman on the show with the exception of Heather.  I think it's because she's the wealthiest and isn't a threat to Vicki.



that argument has been a continuous flashback this whole season regarding Vicki.  she can't handle anyone calling her out on her crap and is the biggest hypocrite of them all.  



swags said:


> I was thinking here's more of Shannons daughter being rude and bratty but then at her birthday dinner it kind of made sense. She is constant doom and gloom. David can't make her happy and the girls pick up on the stress. She is one of those that instead of being grateful for what she does have, she will focus on what she doesn't. There are worse things than going to a pub for your birthday.
> 
> Meghan can be irritating but all of the ladies were questioning Brooks cancer. Meghan didn't start the rumor. Vicki gets too vicious. I had to laugh when Meghan gave it back to her tonight.





MrsMorris said:


> Shannon's bday dinner was tragic. The way she talks about food in front of her daughters is harmful and the overall energy was toxic. I feel terrible for that whole family. I rarely watch the OC (more into NYC & BH), and seeing it tonight I wonder why they have kept her on the air --- it's so awful to witness that type of unhappiness.



why are they trying to keep this marriage going?  neither is happy, especially her.  if she can't forgive him she needs to cut him loose instead of continually picking the scab.



tomz_grl said:


> That birthday dinner with Shannon and her family was just all kinds of awkward. I can't believe the stuff she's putting out there for her kids to eventually see is unreal.



that dinner and the interviews are so awkward and hard to watch.  i can't believe she is okay with being so darn open about everything so everyone they know is privy to all their personal business.  including the girls friends, school-mates and teachers.  Shannon needs a filter.



starrynite_87 said:


> Call me crazy, I feel as if maybe Shannon had a problem with Meghan because she might remind her of the mistress. That might explain why she made a big deal about David not introducing her to Meghan at Heather's hoedown.



i can see that and thought the same thing.  i've done exactly that, treated a co-worker horribly because she physically reminded me of an ex-boyfriend's new girlfriend (i was only 22 so yes, it was immature of me).


----------



## Crystalina

Team meghan!!!


----------



## beantownSugar

bag-princess said:


> that was very generous of her. * she should have said 2 years.*



I LOVED when Vicki made the 5 years remark. Partially because I despise Meghan and partially because it's likely true, probably sooner


----------



## bag-princess

beantownSugar said:


> I LOVED when Vicki made the 5 years remark. Partially because I despise Meghan and partially because it's likely true, probably sooner





Exactly!!! loved it!
I seriously believe 5 years was being very generous. As I said - my money is on 2!


----------



## michie

Oh, man...Heather's other friends at the table were just sitting there like, "W.T. entire F???"


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Yes, this!  Ultimately, she's going to drive David to cheating on her again because he's tired of feeling berated and listening to her bish about every.single.thing.  and relating it to the affair!  I used to be able to mostly overlook her general pettiness, but this episode made me find her insufferable.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I still find her less deplorable than Meghan.  Now Heather Locklear is an "old" model?  Tommy Lee is the lead singer for Bush?  Good grief, go jump in a lake.  The airhead thing isn't working for her, she is just an a$$hole.




ITA the airhead role isn't working for her!

I think she pretends to be dumb because she thinks it's cute and it plays into her "younger" situation that she loves to remind people of. She knows more than she pretends to on those subjects that point to her age. But not nearly as much as she thinks she does on everything else!


----------



## DC-Cutie

again, these chicks need to be quicker on their feet with Vicki.  Meghan could have said 'nah bish you call ME when you find someone that wants to marry your crazy azz for the 3rd time!"

Vickie's comment fell right in line with meghan calling her old and bitter...  she really is so bitter, especially when it comes to women in their respective relationships.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Oh, man...Heather's other friends at the table were just sitting there like, "W.T. entire F???"





LOL they sure were! They looked so uncomfortable being there!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Oh, man...Heather's other friends at the table were just sitting there like, "W.T. entire F???"



I couldn't tell if it was a genuine WTF reaction or if their faces were frozen by botox, injections and pulling


----------



## bagsforme

*


DC-Cutie said:



			again, these chicks need to be quicker on their feet with Vicki.  Meghan could have said 'nah bish you call ME when you find someone that wants to marry your crazy azz for the 3rd time!"
		
Click to expand...

*


DC-Cutie said:


> Vickie's comment fell right in line with meghan calling her old and bitter...  she really is so bitter, especially when it comes to women in their respective relationships.



:lolots:

I'm never quick on my feet.  Always think about a come back a day later..


----------



## imgg

Meghan and Jim have NO chemistry.  When they were at nascar you would never tell they were a couple.  When Terry and Heather were walking together you can tell from their body language- couple. Why was Heather sitting in between Jim and Meghan?  Meghan's comment about Nascar being one of the many perks of being married to Jim pretty much sums up their relationship.

In true fashion Meghan started the argument with Vicki, but Vicki as usual was being over the top.  I was team Meghan for some of that argument, but she lost it and the end with her name calling comments.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> again, these chicks need to be quicker on their feet with Vicki.  Meghan could have said 'nah bish you call ME when you find someone that wants to marry your crazy azz for the 3rd time!"
> 
> Vickie's comment fell right in line with meghan calling her old and bitter...  she really is so bitter, especially when it comes to women in their respective relationships.



Vicki is a true narcissist.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don;t find Jim to be particularly attractive.  Bravo should stop casting men named 'Jim', Alexis' husband wasn't a looker either...


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I don;t find Jim to be particularly attractive.  Bravo should stop casting men named 'Jim', Alexis' husband wasn't a looker either...



Yes. But I think Meghan calls him Jimmy. 

BTW you come up with some of the best one liners.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I don;t find Jim to be particularly attractive.  Bravo should stop casting men named 'Jim', Alexis' husband wasn't a looker either...



Don't forget Amber from NJ - her husband was Jim too!


----------



## bisbee

swags said:


> I see houses here and there that have been tp-d. It seems to often be high scool related.  Persoally, I think it should be okay to shoot at jerks who are vandalizing your property.


 
I sure hope you are kidding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, shooting someone over some toilet paper is a bit much


----------



## swags

Shooting wasn't the right thing to say but I don't find vandalism cute or something to chuckle off.  You got parents like Shannon that won't discipline their brats so they keep on doing  it. Next time it could be keying the car of a teacher they don't like.....etc


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Shooting wasn't the right thing to say but I don't find vandalism cute or something to chuckle off.  You got parents like Shannon that won't discipline their brats so they keep on doing  it. Next time it could be keying the car of a teacher they don't like.....etc



they disciplined them the way THEY saw fit as their parents.  It may not work for everyone, which is why parenting is an individual thing.

also, Shannon and David may have done more that we didn't see


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> they disciplined them the way THEY saw fit as their parents.  It may not work for everyone, which is why parenting is an individual thing.
> 
> also, Shannon and David may have done more that we didn't see



That wasn't discipline, not sure what that was.


----------



## Sweetpea83

coconutsboston said:


> Yes, this! * Ultimately, she's going to drive David to cheating on her again because he's tired of feeling berated and listening to her bish about every.single.thing.  and relating it to the affair!  I used to be able to mostly overlook her general pettiness, but this episode made me find her insufferable.*
> 
> That being said, I still find her less deplorable than Meghan.  Now Heather Locklear is an "old" model?  Tommy Lee is the lead singer for Bush?  Good grief, go jump in a lake.  The airhead thing isn't working for her, she is just an a$$hole.


 
Ita...


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, shooting someone over some toilet paper is a bit much


 


Is a bit much?  It is effing scary stupid!


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> Is a bit much?  It is effing scary stupid!



that's what I mean by bit much...

why we have so many people getting killed in america now, killing over stupid ish


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> again, these chicks need to be quicker on their feet with Vicki.  Meghan could have said 'nah bish you call ME when you find someone that wants to marry your crazy azz for the 3rd time!"
> 
> Vickie's comment fell right in line with meghan calling her old and bitter...  she really is so *bitter, especially when it comes to women in their respective relationships*.


 
Sure looks like it...I can't stand people like Vickie..I try to avoid/ignore people like that as much as possible..


----------



## pjhm

Shannon can't let this go, they need to legally separate. I think the kids would be happier as she's driving them crazy too. Shannon can't forgive and she certainly can't forget. A new chapter is needed.


----------



## nastasja

They may have plans to? Their house is still on the market and it's been lowered almost $2M since last year.


----------



## swags

Watching the scene in the restuarant, I understood why David cheated. Not that its right, he should have moved out  and split from her.


----------



## swags

zippie said:


> Is a bit much?  It is effing scary stupid![/QUOTE
> 
> I already admitted the word shoot was too strong.  However vandals should face some consequences. David and Shannon looked like they were the ones being punished. The brat on the crutches admitted she didn't care and wants to keep toilet paperimg. What do they care, someone on the payroll will clean it up.


----------



## rubycat

I understood why Shannon was so upset at the restaurant. She expected him to make up for the prior year, and he let her down, again. She should cut her losses, life is too short to live with a selfish man.


----------



## pjhm

Yeah, the problem is that she keeps looking for signs that he adores her and when the opposite occurs, she loses it.


----------



## Bentley1

The problem is that David does not adore Shannon, I don't even believe he loves her & he's not one of those men who is able to fake it. You can see right through him that he simply does not love Shannon. 

What led him to cheat, which was wrong, has not changed, in fact,  matters are now worse so he's probably even more detached from her. 
She will be waiting a long time for him to turn into Romeo for her. He's not feeling her.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> t*hey disciplined them the way THEY saw fit as their parents.  *It may not work for everyone, which is why parenting is an individual thing.
> 
> also, Shannon and David may have done more that we didn't see





and that is the problem.  i don't know how anyone can call the discipline.  shannon tells them what she wants them to do and they tell her they aren't doing it!!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> and that is the problem.  i don't know how anyone can call the discipline.  shannon tells them what she wants them to do and they tell her they aren't doing it!!




There wasn't any disciplining going on in that scene. Shannon & David both seemed out of their depth attempting to "discipline them," that's why the one on crutches basically laughed in their face and limped away. It's not something they're used to hearing & they weren't having it just for the camera either.


----------



## Prettyn

Shannon's children don't respect them, if my kids walked away and laughed they would be up in their room with no electronics for a week.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Watching the scene in the restuarant, I understood why David cheated. Not that its right, he should have moved out  and split from her.



she would be a very difficult person to live with.  it's not excusing his adultery but maybe helps explain why he stepped outside of the marriage.


----------



## rubycat

sgj99 said:


> she would be a very difficult person to live with.  it's not excusing his adultery but maybe helps explain why he stepped outside of the marriage.




Different point of view here. It was her birthday, he should have went above and beyond to make it special!!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> she would be a very difficult person to live with.  it's not excusing his adultery but maybe helps explain why he stepped outside of the marriage.



For the most part I like Shannon  with the other ladies. She definitely seems like a more lively person with them. With David, its all gloom and doom.  She's been so unhappy with him in both seasons. I guess when he sent her that email last season he was planning to leave her for the other lady?


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> The problem is that David does not adore Shannon, I don't even believe he loves her & he's not one of those men who is able to fake it. You can see right through him that he simply does not love Shannon.
> 
> What led him to cheat, which was wrong, has not changed, in fact,  matters are now worse so he's probably even more detached from her.
> She will be waiting a long time for him to turn into Romeo for her. He's not feeling her.



I feel so bad for both of them. 
They're miserable in that marriage yet still trying to fake it for the kids. Kids see that and growing up with an example of misery as a family. 

David is an ******* for cheating but he want to be happy too. Feeling guilty and wrong for every steps he does at home must be just so stressful. And now he feels guilty for wanting to escape that circle of punishments.

 They just need to separate and live their own lives.


----------



## Jayne1

rubycat said:


> Different point of view here. It was her birthday, he should have went above and beyond to make it special!!



Nah, she's not a child. How special should it be?


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I couldn't tell if it was a genuine WTF reaction or if their faces were frozen by botox, injections and pulling



My husband walked in the room, just as Vicki picked up the phone and found out about her mom.     My husband wanted to know if she was laughing and what was wrong with her.  And he never comments on what I watch on TV, but he found her face so odd.

All that Botox is ridiculous. Yes, Shannon, I'm including you, just because you could move your forehand a fraction of a millimetre, you are still  botoxed up the wazoo.


----------



## rubycat

Jayne1 said:


> Nah, she's not a child. How special should it be?




He could have AT least chose a restaurant that she liked. They've been married how long, and he didn't know she didn't like that?  You're right she's not a child, but he should have still put some thought into her birthday, I would bet that she puts in way more thought and care into his.


----------



## Love4H

Jayne1 said:


> Nah, she's not a child. How special should it be?



Wow that's a weird comment. 

its a birthday not just Friday night with the guys. 
He could've at least ask her where she'd like to go. Or think about a particular place she might like. 
I mean I do it for people I care about not on their birthdays but every time we meet. It's weird not to consider the wants and needs of your company, especially if it's such an occasion as a birthday.


----------



## lulilu

David made the effort for Vantines Day, but not the birthday?  Maybe he was looking for a low key place with the kids?


----------



## swags

Shannon should have picked the restaurant if it was that important to her. I can have a good time with my husband in a pizza joint as well as a more upscale place.  I can see skipping the higher end places if you have 3 kids with you. He probably should have asked her where would she like to go for her birthday.
Maybe she was expecting candles and roses.


----------



## bag-princess

shannon is a grown a$$ woman!!!  open your mouth and say what you want!!  how could any fool expect candlelight and roses with 3 kids in tow???  if that is what she wanted then she should have gotten a baby sitter and let it be known.   when my husband asks me where i want to go/what i want to eat i will tell him exactly what that is.   when i don't care i tell him that to.  if he picks something i would not have i don't sit there and moan about it the entire time!  i have even given him a list with the names of the stores and the salespeople he needs to speak with when he gets there to make sure he gets me EXACTLY what i want!   hints and "he has known me long enough" don't work for all men.


----------



## isfahan36

Why is Shannon still married to David?! If i understand correctly, she comes from family money too? So they might not be staying together for the financial stability with their children..maybe just the children?

If you stay in a marriage just for the children, why would you go on a reality TV show exhibiting your problems like that? I just feel sorry for everyone in her family, esp with tv crews following them around everywhere..


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> David made the effort for Vantines Day, but not the birthday?  Maybe he was looking for a low key place with the kids?



I think the kids being there might have been a factor in selecting a place... Maybe the type of place Shannon would have selected wasn't kid-friendly.


----------



## pot_luck

bag-princess said:


> shannon is a grown a$$ woman!!!  open your mouth and say what you want!!  how could any fool expect candlelight and roses with 3 kids in tow???  if that is what she wanted then she should have gotten a baby sitter and let it be known.   when my husband asks me where i want to go/what i want to eat i will tell him exactly what that is.   when i don't care i tell him that to.  if he picks something i would not have i don't sit there and moan about it the entire time!  i have even given him a list with the names of the stores and the salespeople he needs to speak with when he gets there to make sure he gets me EXACTLY what i want!   hints and "he has known me long enough" don't work for all men.


You're absolutely right. I have been married twelve years and my husband needs complete details on what he needs to do. I wish he was able to get things right on his own but it is just not him.


----------



## coconutsboston

I don't think Shannon nor David's motivations for staying in the marriage have anything to do with the children.  IMO, Shannon's motivation is primarily shallow, like: how it will "come across" to be divorced, alone, 3 kids and at her age.  

Quite frankly, when David leaves her, that's not a train wreck I really want to see given how utterly DRAMATIC something as ridiculous as ordering something you don't like at a restaurant was.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's a shame when not even 5 minutes into the dinner the daughter says 'mom you're not happy.  go to Maestro's'...


----------



## Jayne1

Love4H said:


> Wow that's a weird comment.
> 
> its a birthday not just Friday night with the guys.
> He could've at least ask her where she'd like to go. Or think about a particular place she might like.
> I mean I do it for people I care about not on their birthdays but every time we meet. It's weird not to consider the wants and needs of your company, especially if it's such an occasion as a birthday.



Not weird to me. What's weird is a middle age woman complaining that celebrating  the evening at a restaurant with the loves of her life wasn't fancy enough. 

As others have said, if she wanted expensive, she should have found a baby sitter and told him to surprise her with something very special and romantic.


----------



## pursegrl12

Jayne1 said:


> Not weird to me. What's weird is a middle age woman complaining that celebrating  the evening at a restaurant with the loves of her life wasn't fancy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> As others have said, if she wanted expensive, she should have found a baby sitter and told him to surprise her with something very special and romantic.




Exactly! She acted like they were at a dive bar! Now I know why he did and will continue to cheat on her. She's exhausting.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a shame when not even 5 minutes into the dinner the daughter says 'mom you're not happy.  go to Maestro's'...



those girls have seen enough to know what is going on with her!  and she always says she doesn't want them to see it/know it and yet they do because she does not hide it as much as she thinks she does.




pot_luck said:


> You're absolutely right. I have been married twelve years and my husband needs complete details on what he needs to do. I wish he was able to get things right on his own but it is just not him.




girl i have been married for 23 years.  trust me  - they don't get no better!!!   we will always have to give them complete details if we want exactly what we want!!   it is what it is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet next birthday (if they have one together) she will make her desires known


----------



## GoGlam

rubycat said:


> He could have AT least chose a restaurant that she liked. They've been married how long, and he didn't know she didn't like that?  You're right she's not a child, but he should have still put some thought into her birthday, I would bet that she puts in way more thought and care into his.




I agree with you.  He knew she wouldn't have wanted to celebrate there... It's not a type of place she would go regularly, let alone on a special occasion.  In my opinion, he did it to start drama. I think he wants to jab her in the side.  Otherwise why would he even tell her "hey, last year after we had sex on your 50th birthday, I went to my mistress and was with her too!"

David is a messed up man.  Maybe he just wanted to come clean with everything--and I guess that's commendable--but it seems he's not done with hurting Shannon, even if it's in different ways.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> girl i have been married for 23 years.  trust me  - they don't get no better!!!   we will always have to give them complete details if we want exactly what we want!!   it is what it is.



No, they don't and complete details is right!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet next birthday (if they have one together) she will make her desires known



 it would behoove her to do so!! 




Jayne1 said:


> No, they don't and complete details is right!



it' best to just cover all the bases so there are no mistakes or disappointments!


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> shannon is a grown a$$ woman!!!  open your mouth and say what you want!!  how could any fool expect candlelight and roses with 3 kids in tow???  if that is what she wanted then she should have gotten a baby sitter and let it be known.   when my husband asks me where i want to go/what i want to eat i will tell him exactly what that is.   when i don't care i tell him that to.  if he picks something i would not have i don't sit there and moan about it the entire time!  i have even given him a list with the names of the stores and the salespeople he needs to speak with when he gets there to make sure he gets me EXACTLY what i want!   hints and "he has known me long enough" don't work for all men.



This has been my practice too.  And he appreciates it because he wants me to be happy.


----------



## lulilu

GoGlam said:


> I agree with you.  He knew she wouldn't have wanted to celebrate there... It's not a type of place she would go regularly, let alone on a special occasion.  In my opinion, he did it to start drama. I think he wants to jab her in the side.  Otherwise why would he even tell her "hey, last year after we had sex on your 50th birthday, I went to my mistress and was with her too!"
> 
> David is a messed up man.  Maybe he just wanted to come clean with everything--and I guess that's commendable--but it seems he's not done with hurting Shannon, even if it's in different ways.



I am not sure coming clean is commendable.  It may relieve you, but only because you dumped the info on someone else who will suffer from it.  JMHO


----------



## Love4H

Jayne1 said:


> Not weird to me. What's weird is a middle age woman complaining that celebrating  the evening at a restaurant with the loves of her life wasn't fancy enough.
> 
> As others have said, if she wanted expensive, she should have found a baby sitter and told him to surprise her with something very special and romantic.



Excuse me, do you find that sports bar with drunk dudes is more appropriate for a dinner with kids? That's a place for single people, not a family, and definitely not a special occasion place. I'm surprised a middle age man wouldn't understand that. 

She's been married to David for decades and he still doesn't know her taste of places or her favorite places for certain occasions?  Please. 

He just didn't want to give an effort. Because he actually despises her. Or he wants to feel guilty. But that's completely different story.


----------



## pjhm

bag-princess said:


> those girls have seen enough to know what is going on with her!  and she always says she doesn't want them to see it/know it and yet they do because she does not hide it as much as she thinks she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl i have been married for 23 years.  trust me  - they don't get no better!!!   we will always have to give them complete details if we want exactly what we want!!   it is what it is.




Isn't that the truth!


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> This has been my practice too.  And he appreciates it *because he wants me to be happy*.




exactly!!!  i am the only girl in our house and i have a little plaque that says "if mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy!"   over the years my guys have learned that the hard way!


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> I am not sure coming clean is commendable.  It may relieve you, but only because you dumped the info on someone else who will suffer from it.  JMHO




Right, that was a cruel thing to admit, if he cared at all he would have kept that to himself. As the columnist Ann Landers once said, " Sometimes honesty is stupidity"


----------



## swags

I'm guessing Shannon pressed David for every single detail.


----------



## slang

Shannon herself said she made David give her full details on every restaurant, bar, place he had gone with the mistress.
She wanted to know everywhere they went. Talk about a glutton for punishment


----------



## nastasja

slang said:


> Shannon herself said she made David give her full details on every restaurant, bar, place he had gone with the mistress.
> 
> She wanted to know everywhere they went.




Hmm, well that's probably why he can't take her anywhere "nice". He probably wined & dined the mistress all over OC...and Shannon doesn't want to show her face at those places anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

slang said:


> *Shannon herself said she made David give her full details on every restaurant, bar, place he had gone with the mistress.*
> She wanted to know everywhere they went. Talk about a glutton for punishment




she sure did!  because she wanted to "avoid those places!"


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Shannon should have picked the restaurant if it was that important to her. I can have a good time with my husband in a pizza joint as well as a more upscale place.  I can see skipping the higher end places if you have 3 kids with you. He probably should have asked her where would she like to go for her birthday.
> Maybe she was expecting candles and roses.


 


bag-princess said:


> shannon is a grown a$$ woman!!!  open your mouth and say what you want!!  how could any fool expect candlelight and roses with 3 kids in tow???  if that is what she wanted then she should have gotten a baby sitter and let it be known.   when my husband asks me where i want to go/what i want to eat i will tell him exactly what that is.   when i don't care i tell him that to.  if he picks something i would not have i don't sit there and moan about it the entire time!  i have even given him a list with the names of the stores and the salespeople he needs to speak with when he gets there to make sure he gets me EXACTLY what i want!   hints and "he has known me long enough" don't work for all men.


 

I'm with y'all on this:  if she wanted an upscale restaurant she should have let him know ahead of time.  as much as she says her family is everything than why can't she relax and enjoy what was supposed to be a family celebration of her birthday.  instead she was so unhappy and picky that even one of the girls spoke about the tension between Shannon and David.



pursegrl12 said:


> Exactly! She acted like they were at a dive bar! Now I know why he did and will continue to cheat on her. *She's exhausting*.


 

she is exhausting!  as I've said, it would be incredibly difficult to live with someone so hard to please, nothing he does is ever good enough for her.  I like her when she's with the women, she's fun to watch then.  but the scenes with her family or her interviews discussing her marriage are just painful to watch and not entertaining at all.


----------



## sgj99

pot_luck said:


> You're absolutely right. I have been married twelve years and my husband needs complete details on what he needs to do. I wish he was able to get things right on his own but it is just not him.


 


Jayne1 said:


> No, they don't and complete details is right!


 


lulilu said:


> This has been my practice too.  And he appreciates it because he wants me to be happy.




my husband loves that I take the guess work out of any special occasion for him, he hates trying to figure things like that out and is so relieved that i'll make the plans and decisions regarding evenings out for special occasions.  I also almost always pick out any present (Anniversary, Christmas, Valentine's, etc ...) and he likes that too, says it makes it easy for him and I like it because then I get exactly what I want.



swags said:


> I'm guessing Shannon pressed David for every single detail.


 


slang said:


> Shannon herself said she made David give her full details on every restaurant, bar, place he had gone with the mistress.
> She wanted to know everywhere they went. Talk about a glutton for punishment




she did say she made him give her every detail, which is just like slowly picking a scab.  i don't think she'll ever get over it, she's just mired in humiliation and sadness.  and i don't think her not wanting a divorce has to do with keeping the family together or money - it's about keeping up appearances.  she has said she doesn't want to be a statistic.


----------



## haute okole

Shannon's birthday was a DISASTER and both of them are at fault.  First of all, any restaurant that allows reality camera crews, sound engineers and the lighting crew that comes with that need advance notice, paperwork, set up time, blocked off space etc.  What a nightmare, the restaurant was full, no separate room for them and the whole circus that surrounds the shooting of a show.  If this happened during my birthday, I would be more pissed off at the producers and circumstances and not so much David for the choice of restaurant.  You can bet, that restaurant knew without a shadow of a doubt, that filming was going to take place at that time.  I would not be surprised at all if production had a part in making sure the location and circumstances of Shannon's birthday dinner were intentionally stressful.


----------



## DrDior

Why O why can't somebody upload this to youtube? We're a couple of weeks behind in airing these episodes in Canada and it's excruciating to wait!!

On the upside, I am now inspired to go to Tahiti. Without Vicki.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> Shannon's birthday was a DISASTER and both of them are at fault.  First of all, any restaurant that allows reality camera crews, sound engineers and the lighting crew that comes with that need advance notice, paperwork, set up time, blocked off space etc.  What a nightmare, the restaurant was full, no separate room for them and the whole circus that surrounds the shooting of a show.  If this happened during my birthday, I would be more pissed off at the producers and circumstances and not so much David for the choice of restaurant.  You can bet, that restaurant knew without a shadow of a doubt, that filming was going to take place at that time.  I would not be surprised at all if production had a part in making sure the location and circumstances of Shannon's birthday dinner were intentionally stressful.



Good point!


----------



## Deco

GoGlam said:


> I agree with you.  He knew she wouldn't have wanted to celebrate there... It's not a type of place she would go regularly, let alone on a special occasion.  In my opinion, he did it to start drama. I think he wants to jab her in the side.  Otherwise why would he even tell her "*hey, last year after we had sex on your 50th birthday, I went to my mistress and was with her too*!"
> 
> David is a messed up man.  Maybe he just wanted to come clean with everything--and I guess that's commendable--but it seems he's not done with hurting Shannon, even if it's in different ways.


 As soon as I heard Shannon say that, I thought there's no way it went down that way.  I don't believe that David made the revelation to her that crudely.  She was stringing together facts that came out in a slow tortured trickle over a long time and herself connected the dots to "that was on my 50th birthday!" and "We were intimate that night!" to "And David went and saw his mistress!" And repackaged that as a blunt statement David made to her.


I'm not standing up for David, but neither do I see him making bold, direct statements like that.  Getting anything out of him is like pulling teeth, and he doesn't like to rock the boat.  So I don't see him boldly dropping a bomb like that and rubbing her nose in it.  He's too mousy.


----------



## Jayne1

DrDior said:


> Why O why can't somebody upload this to youtube? We're a couple of weeks behind in airing these episodes in Canada and it's excruciating to wait!!
> 
> On the upside, I am now inspired to go to Tahiti. Without Vicki.



I'm told we're a bit behind in Canada, but the episode I saw this week was Shannon not being happy to have her birthday in the restaurant&#8230; so are we behind and did you see that one?


----------



## Deco

swags said:


> I'm guessing Shannon pressed David for every single detail.


 this.  She's a glutton for details so she can have a long laundry list of nastiness to vividly envision and torture herself and everyone else over.


----------



## Deco

slang said:


> Shannon herself said she made David give her full details on every restaurant, bar, place he had gone with the mistress.
> She wanted to know everywhere they went. Talk about a glutton for punishment


 ok, you beat me to this, almost verbatim!


----------



## citrus

coconutsboston said:


> I don't think Shannon nor David's motivations for staying in the marriage have anything to do with the children.  IMO, Shannon's motivation is primarily shallow, like: how it will "come across" to be divorced, alone, 3 kids and at her age.
> 
> Quite frankly, when David leaves her, that's not a train wreck I really want to see given how utterly DRAMATIC something as ridiculous as ordering something you don't like at a restaurant was.



So true. She is obsessed with NOT being divorced rather than focusing on repairing her marriage.

The only time we saw a relaxed fun Shannon was towards the end of the trip away. She must be exhausted searching for the negative in every aspect of her life.


----------



## Deco

The birthday was a disaster because Shannon expects lavish, extended and persistent displays of adoration, mea culpa, self-flagellation from David, and David is simply not motivated to give that to her.  I don't think he feels it.  He's simply going through the motions of being a husband.  

That's what this whole mess has been about from the start, and it is in my mind the primary reason Shannon stays with David.  She's waiting for him to show her how sorry he is so her hurt can begin to heal. Meanwhile David is just not that sorry because the prize awaiting him if he were to be the obedient contrite husband is more of Shannon and her endless downer bitterness because she'll never heal. I'm sure David feels a certain death in this marriage. It's a vicious cycle.  You can see how David's heart just isn't in it.  Rather than take a clue, Shannon is ever more devastated by the hollow shell of a husband she has in David, but she sticks around to insist that he develop substance and a burning love for her.  Not gonna happen.

I've never seen any point in forcing or nagging someone to give me something they don't already want to give me.  David doesn't feel the affection and romance anymore, so why browbeat him over it and insist on reenacting that part of your marriage?  What's gone is gone.  It can come back, but not by Shannon's belittling tactics.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Have any of you watched UnReal on Lifetime?  I know it's a scripted show but there is a lot of insight into how "reality" shows operate behind the scenes.  I know someone who was on the bachelor and she says UnReal isn't too far off.  I guess I'm just trying to say that there is a lot more that goes into restaurant choice, party setups, vacations, conversations and more.  I don't doubt Shannon and David's marriage is a mess, but I also don't doubt that production is contributing to the apparent drama.


----------



## DrDior

Jayne1 said:


> I'm told we're a bit behind in Canada, but the episode I saw this week was Shannon not being happy to have her birthday in the restaurant so are we behind and did you see that one?



Oh noes!!! I haven't been watching this and RHONY on Slice because we're always behind. I've just been automatically waiting for updates on youtube.

*cue the sound of teeth gnashing*


----------



## haute okole

My house and my sister's condo were the subject of 2 separate reality shows.  I personally appeared in only 3 episodes and I am an inconsequential part in the shows.  This was 8-10 years ago and they were decorating shows for HGTV.  The amount of people and equipment in close proximity of you, staring at you and fussing over you is jarring.  "Action!  Wait a minute, I really liked what you said but we caught the siren in the background, let's do it again."  Next time, don't look at the camera etc.  My reason for doing the show was the discount on design services for the house, but my hubby wanted NOTHING to do with the process.  When he had to film, he was exasperated by the whole process.  David appears to be in this primarily for Shannon and to sell their home.  I hope for the sake of their marriage and the kids, she needs to take him and the kids off the show.  I doubt he had much to do with choosing that disaster birthday restaurant.  Btw,  I don't know anyone involved in this show now,  but the crew who shot one of my episodes worked on the RHOC years ago.


----------



## Jayne1

DrDior said:


> Oh noes!!! I haven't been watching this and RHONY on Slice because we're always behind. I've just been automatically waiting for updates on youtube.
> 
> *cue the sound of teeth gnashing*



That's funny.  Slice always has reruns during the week.


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't seen this episode yet (Canada!) but I feel like I have to jump in here: It's so odd that Shannon won't tell her husband exactly what she wants birthday-wise, when she has no trouble doing that at any other time. She disapproved of the sleepover and she let him know about that right quick! 


(Sidebar: My parents have been married 36 years and my dad has given up on attempting to pick out jewelry for my mother. He'll either get her a gift certificate to a jewelry store or she'll pick something out and he'll pay for it.) 



I know I'm jumping back an episode, but while I understand that no mother wants to hear her kids' stepmother wishes she were their biological mother, isn't it a good thing that she has a real connection with them? She can take comfort in the fact that when the kids are with their dad, they're in a loving, stable home.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think I understand Shannon's line: "When life gives you lemons, put nine in a bowl!"

I gather that she could use them to make a nice display in the home?


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> * and i gotta say:  yea Meghan!  you give it to Vicki!
> it's okay for Vicki to talk about her marriage to Jim, her financial arrangement with him and Meghan's relationship with her step-kids but if anyone questions Vicki about her life *she becomes a screeching Howler Monkey*.  i'm with Meghan on this one:  yes Vicki, you are a bitter woman.





I thought Jack McFarland was the only Screeching Howler Monkey, but Vicki's totally one, too! 


"You know what?! I don't need that from you!"


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> I haven't seen this episode yet (Canada!) but I feel like I have to jump in here: It's so odd that Shannon won't tell her husband exactly what she wants birthday-wise, when she has no trouble doing that at any other time. She disapproved of the sleepover and she let him know about that right quick!
> 
> 
> *(Sidebar: My parents have been married 36 years and my dad has given up on attempting to pick out jewelry for my mother. He'll either get her a gift certificate to a jewelry store or she'll pick something out and he'll pay for it.)
> 
> *
> 
> I know I'm jumping back an episode, but while I understand that no mother wants to hear her kids' stepmother wishes she were their biological mother, isn't it a good thing that she has a real connection with them? She can take comfort in the fact that when the kids are with their dad, they're in a loving, stable home.








your dad is a smart man!! 

a woman told me once that if she has to pick out or buy anything for herself then it was not special!     and telling him what she wanted would never happen - he should know!    i told her that was crazy!


----------



## na294

caitlin1214 said:


> I haven't seen this episode yet (Canada!) but I feel like I have to jump in here: *It's so odd that Shannon won't tell her husband exactly what she wants birthday-wise, when she has no trouble doing that at any other time.* She disapproved of the sleepover and she let him know about that right quick!
> 
> 
> (Sidebar: My parents have been married 36 years and my dad has given up on attempting to pick out jewelry for my mother. He'll either get her a gift certificate to a jewelry store or she'll pick something out and he'll pay for it.)
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm jumping back an episode, but while I understand that no mother wants to hear her kids' stepmother wishes she were their biological mother, isn't it a good thing that she has a real connection with them? She can take comfort in the fact that when the kids are with their dad, they're in a loving, stable home.




ITA, I think she is testing him.  In her head she wanted a grand romantic gesture but I think she wanted to see if he would do it himself.  I've seen other people unhappy in their marriage do that and with the way she talks and acts its clears she's not really happy and trying force the marriage to stay together.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> your dad is a smart man!!
> 
> a woman told me once that if she has to pick out or buy anything for herself then it was not special!     and telling him what she wanted would never happen - he should know!    i told her that was crazy!



Agree.  I know others who sit around moping because they expect their SO to sweep them off their feet and are constantly disappointed.  Why is it less special if your SO gets you exactly what you've said you wanted?


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Agree.  I know others who sit around moping because they expect their SO to sweep them off their feet and are constantly disappointed. * Why is it less special if your SO gets you exactly what you've said you wanted?*





i have NO idea!!  as long as i get it and i aprreciate it is what makes it special to me. 
as you said - they will just be disappointed all the time.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

When Shannon said how her daughter sure can hold a grudge, I gasped.  Really Shannon?  You do not see the irony?  And if your kids don't like to see tension in you then KNOCK IT OFF!  Jeez woman.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Decophile said:


> As soon as I heard Shannon say that, I thought there's no way it went down that way.  I don't believe that David made the revelation to her that crudely.  She was stringing together facts that came out in a slow tortured trickle over a long time and herself connected the dots to "that was on my 50th birthday!" and "We were intimate that night!" to "And David went and saw his mistress!" And repackaged that as a blunt statement David made to her.
> 
> 
> I'm not standing up for David, but neither do I see him making bold, direct statements like that.  Getting anything out of him is like pulling teeth, and he doesn't like to rock the boat.  So I don't see him boldly dropping a bomb like that and rubbing her nose in it.  He's too mousy.




I could see David saying that if they were both drunk and Shannon was beating him up.  But man oh man if I were Shannon and he said that to me he would be out on the curb - thats it.  I don't understand why she remained with him after that.  Thats just too much to take.  Adios muchacho and don't let the puerta hit you in the arse.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagnshoofetish said:


> I could see David saying that if they were both drunk and Shannon was beating him up.  But man oh man if I were Shannon and he said that to me he would be out on the curb - thats it.  I don't understand why she remained with him after that.  Thats just too much to take.*  Adios muchacho and don't let the puerta hit you in* *the arse*.


 
Shoo you crack me up..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sweetpea83 said:


> Shoo you crack me up..




I live to entertain.[emoji12]


----------



## Deco

bagnshoofetish said:


> I could see David saying that if they were both drunk and Shannon was beating him up.  But man oh man if I were Shannon and he said that to me he would be out on the curb - thats it. * I don't understand why she remained with him after that.*  Thats just too much to take.  Adios muchacho and don't let the puerta hit you in the arse.


This boggles my mind too.  Even worse is that he _completely got away with it_!  There was no consequence to his protracted infidelity/betrayal other than Shannon's protracted weeping, whining and throwing "oh, pity me" jabs at him and everyone else.  And perhaps dragging him to that therapy boot camp fiasco for everyone's viewing displeasure.  And expecting David to be a performance monkey to display his love for her, when he's not that into her anymore.

The writing was on the wall early on.  When Shannon declared out of the gate that "divorce is not an option," that's as good as giving David a blank check to do as he wishes.  I don't think Shannon is hanging on to David for the kids or for public appearance.  She's hanging on because her fragile [non-existent] sense of self-worth can't take David preferring life without her.  She'd rather trap him in the marriage and be miserable and disgraced, but still be David's "wife", whatever that means.


----------



## Grace123

Supposedly, this is Lynn Duffy, David's mistress. It came from a FB Bravo group, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^Totally agree Deco.  She just wants to "win".  And at the expense of her children's emotional welfare.  I'd bet they wish their dad would leave her so HE could at least be happy.  They don't want to see their parents together and miserable.  No kid does.
David looks like a dog just waiting for the kennel gate to be left open.  He probably won't leave her till the cameras stop rolling and he's sure she won't go ballistic and do something stupid.


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> *This boggles my mind too.  Even worse is that he completely got away with it!  There was no consequence to his protracted infidelity/betrayal other than Shannon's protracted weeping, whining and throwing "oh, pity me" jabs at him and everyone else. * And perhaps dragging him to that therapy boot camp fiasco for everyone's viewing displeasure.  And expecting David to be a performance monkey to display his love for her, when he's not that into her anymore.
> 
> The writing was on the wall early on.  When Shannon declared out of the gate that "divorce is not an option," that's as good as giving David a blank check to do as he wishes.  I don't think Shannon is hanging on to David for the kids or for public appearance.  She's hanging on because her fragile [non-existent] sense of self-worth can't take David preferring life without her.  She'd rather trap him in the marriage and be miserable and disgraced, but still be David's "wife", whatever that means.


I hope I don't sound mean, because I don't intend to  &#8230;  What would he have to do to satisfy your need for consequences?

It occurred to me, after reading your comment, I don't know what he can do exactly&#8230;


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> I hope I don't sound mean, because I don't intend to  &#8230;  What would he have to do to satisfy your need for consequences?
> 
> It occurred to me, after reading your comment, I don't know what he can do exactly&#8230;


 The adequacy of consequences is personal/circumstantial and determined within the marriage, which should tell you I have zero need for consequences in their marriage.  But I can see why you would think so, because the need (for lack of a better term) I do have is for Shannon to quit whining and weeping and oozing needy tension all over the place.  She does this because _her_ need for consequences is not met, and because she sees nothing wrong with airing all this on TV.  There are two sides to consequences, one that David will volunteer to repair the damage he's done (e.g. convincingly convey that her pain is his pain and he would be devastated to lose her), and one that Shannon will exact/enforce until she's satisfied (e.g. redefining expectations/marriage pacts or withholding sex/affection, but that only works if David wants these things in the first place).  David is unmotivated to win Shannon back the way she wants, and Shannon has taken the ultimate consequence (divorce) off the table, perhaps because she knows she has no leverage there.  This leaves their marriage in a stalemate because nothing has happened (no consequences) to break it.


----------



## Crystalina

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3111335
> 
> 
> Supposedly, this is Lynn Duffy, David's mistress. It came from a FB Bravo group, so take it with a grain of salt.




If this is really David Beador's mistress, then I can understand why he strayed.

Shannon is like an old lady...a dried up alcoholic.  She looks older than her age bc she's just so miserable.

This lady must have been a breath of fresh air for David!


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> The adequacy of consequences is personal/circumstantial and determined within the marriage, which should tell you I have zero need for consequences in their marriage.  But I can see why you would think so, because the need (for lack of a better term) I do have is for Shannon to quit whining and weeping and oozing needy tension all over the place.  She does this because _her_ need for consequences is not met, and because she sees nothing wrong with airing all this on TV.  There are two sides to consequences, one that David will *volunteer to repair the damage he's done (e.g. convincingly convey that her pain is his pain and he would be devastated to lose her), and one that Shannon will exact/enforce until she's satisfied* (e.g. redefining expectations/marriage pacts or withholding sex/affection, but that only works if David wants these things in the first place).  David is unmotivated to win Shannon back the way she wants, and Shannon has taken the ultimate consequence (divorce) off the table, perhaps because she knows she has no leverage there.  This leaves their marriage in a stalemate because nothing has happened (no consequences) to break it.



Good points -- I wonder if David was ever overly affectionate, gregarious it doesn't seem so, but maybe he's worn down.


----------



## Jayne1

caitlin1214 said:


> I haven't seen this episode yet (Canada!) but I feel like I have to jump in here: It's so odd that Shannon won't tell her husband exactly what she wants birthday-wise, when she has no trouble doing that at any other time. She disapproved of the sleepover and she let him know about that right quick!


We're running up to date with the OC HWs. This episode was on last Tuesday, Slice, on 41, if you get it.


----------



## caitlin1214

I do get Slice, but the last episode I saw was them leaving Moorea. I think the birthday dinner was the next episode.


----------



## vfarzam

This is really sad...I feel bad for her kids....

RHOC's Tamra Judge's daughter makes heartbreaking confession to judge

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...-judges-daughter-does-not-want-to-see-her-mom


----------



## michie

Ugh. I swear, the only "winners" of reality and exposure are the skeletons in these ppl's closets.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3111335
> 
> 
> Supposedly, this is Lynn Duffy, David's mistress. It came from a FB Bravo group, so take it with a grain of salt.



She kinda has that Shannon vibe going except for the high pants.  She needs to lose those like, yesterday.


----------



## pjhm

vfarzam said:


> This is really sad...I feel bad for her kids....
> 
> RHOC's Tamra Judge's daughter makes heartbreaking confession to judge
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...-judges-daughter-does-not-want-to-see-her-mom




Wow -I wonder how much of this is true - know teenage girls don't always get along with their mothers but this is sad. We see Tamra over doing things for Ryan, may be that's just for show ?


----------



## rubycat

pjhm said:


> Wow -I wonder how much of this is true - know teenage girls don't always get along with their mothers but this is sad. We see Tamra over doing things for Ryan, may be that's just for show ?




Yes, poor parenting has to be a part of why he is such a messed up adult.


----------



## bagsforme

vfarzam said:


> This is really sad...I feel bad for her kids....
> 
> RHOC's Tamra Judge's daughter makes heartbreaking confession to judge
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...-judges-daughter-does-not-want-to-see-her-mom



That sounds like a 16 year old girl who is angry at her parents for getting divorced.  I'm sure there is more to it but its difficult for everyone in a divorce.  


David is so bead down doesn't matter what the mistress looks like.  I'm sure he would have had an affair with whoever gave him some attention.


----------



## sgj99

bagsforme said:


> David is so bead down doesn't matter what the mistress looks like.  I'm sure he would have had an affair with whoever gave him some attention.



i agree.  all some woman was going to have to do is give him a little positive feedback and some love without complaining and whining - he was an affair waiting to happen.  if you constantly negate everything your partner does and says than you can't expect them to want to be around you.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  all some woman was going to have to do is give him a little positive feedback and some love without complaining and whining - he was an affair waiting to happen.  if you constantly negate everything your partner does and says than you can't expect them to want to be around you.




ITA  and then she seems to find something in everything to remind her of his affair.


----------



## floatinglili

My god is there no floor to this thread? I know I come from a different culture from the U.S. But there seems something very wrong in discussing a woman's marriage so flippantly, so publicly, and in such unfairly negative terms. She seems such a decent person and she looks fantastic. She is really going the extra mile for her family and I've got to respect that.


----------



## imgg

floatinglili said:


> My god is there no floor to this thread? I know I come from a different culture from the U.S. But there seems something very wrong in discussing a woman's marriage so flippantly, so publicly, and in such unfairly negative terms. She seems such a decent person and she looks fantastic. She is really going the extra mile for her family and I've got to respect that.



This does not make sense- we are not allowed to discuss her marriage when she is on a national syndicated reality show and she is the one who is constantly talking about her marriage, infidelity etc but yet no one here is allowed? 

I would have more respect for Shannon if she was staying married to protect her children, but since she is exposing all her dirty laundry to millions of viewers and dragging her children into it I have none.  I think she is staying married to David out of pride and she is too afraid to be alone.  Those are not good reasons to stay married.  I definitely do not think its for the sake of the children, which IMHO is the only half decent excuse to stay married to a cheater, although I would not be able to do it.


----------



## pjhm

These women go on TV to show off their lives and be discussed. They prefer to be envied but that's their risk, doesn't always turn out that way if they come off as nags or poor at parenting.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> ITA  and then she seems to find something in everything to remind her of his affair.



it makes me think she _likes_ to wallow in her own misery.



imgg said:


> This does not make sense- we are not allowed to discuss her marriage when she is on a national syndicated reality show and she is the one who is constantly talking about her marriage, infidelity etc but yet no one here is allowed?
> 
> I would have more respect for Shannon if she was staying married to protect her children, but since she is exposing all her dirty laundry to millions of viewers and dragging her children into it I have none.  I think she is staying married to David out of pride and she is too afraid to be alone.  Those are not good reasons to stay married.  I definitely do not think its for the sake of the children, which IMHO is the only half decent excuse to stay married to a cheater, although I would not be able to do it.



well said


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> This does not make sense- *we are not allowed to discuss her marriage when she is on a national syndicated reality show and she is the one who is constantly talking about her marriage, infidelity etc but yet no one here is allowed? *
> 
> I would have more respect for Shannon if she was staying married to protect her children, but since s*he is exposing all her dirty laundry to millions of viewers and dragging her children into it* I have none.  I think she is staying married to David out of pride and she is too afraid to be alone.  Those are not good reasons to stay married.  I definitely do not think its for the sake of the children, which IMHO is the only half decent excuse to stay married to a cheater, although I would not be able to do it.






exactly!!!!   girl bye!!


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> These women go on TV to show off their lives and be discussed. They prefer to be envied but that's their risk, doesn't always turn out that way if they come off as nags or poor at parenting.



Yes. I am guessing Shannon put the affair as part of her story because it most likely would have been exposed anyway. I wonder if she cringes when she sees her behavior.


----------



## Crystalina

imgg said:


> This does not make sense- we are not allowed to discuss her marriage when she is on a national syndicated reality show and she is the one who is constantly talking about her marriage, infidelity etc but yet no one here is allowed?
> 
> I would have more respect for Shannon if she was staying married to protect her children, but since she is exposing all her dirty laundry to millions of viewers and dragging her children into it I have none.  I think she is staying married to David out of pride and she is too afraid to be alone.  Those are not good reasons to stay married.  I definitely do not think its for the sake of the children, which IMHO is the only half decent excuse to stay married to a cheater, although I would not be able to do it.




Well said!!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Crystalina

sgj99 said:


> it makes me think she _likes_ to wallow in her own misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well said




Yes, I agree about wallowing in her own misery.

I remember Dr. Phil mentioning that people can be addicted to their anger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

floatinglili said:


> My god is there no floor to this thread? I know I come from a different culture from the U.S. But there seems something very wrong in discussing a woman's marriage so flippantly, so publicly, and in such unfairly negative terms. She seems such a decent person and she looks fantastic. *She is really going the extra mile for her family and I've got to respect that.*



you do realize that She has chosen to make her private life PUBLIC, right?

if she was going the extra mile for her family, she wouldn't be on a reality show while going through marital problems.  Exposing her children at home is enough, exposing them to the world is a CHOICE she has made.  

you won't get any respect from me for that.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> you do realize that She has chosen to make her private life PUBLIC, right?
> 
> if she was going the extra mile for her family, she wouldn't be on a reality show while going through marital problems.  Exposing her children at home is enough, exposing them to the world is a CHOICE she has made.
> 
> you won't get any respect from me for that.



exactly!


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> This does not make sense- we are not allowed to discuss her marriage when she is on a national syndicated reality show and she is the one who is constantly talking about her marriage, infidelity etc but yet no one here is allowed?
> 
> I would have more respect for Shannon if she was staying married to protect her children, but since she is exposing all her dirty laundry to millions of viewers and dragging her children into it I have none.  I think she is staying married to David out of pride and she is too afraid to be alone.  Those are not good reasons to stay married.  I definitely do not think its for the sake of the children, which IMHO is the only half decent excuse to stay married to a cheater, although I would not be able to do it.




Well said!


----------



## DA Club

I agree with a lot of posters here, I really don't get why Shannon is staying with David if all she's going to do is pick on his every decision. Just an FYI that I live a couple miles from Shannon and the restaurant David picked was very much an "in" restaurant 6-9months ago when this episode was filming. It was tough to get reservations and I can totally see why he would pick it for a birthday celebration. I went to two bday dinners there myself. I guess what he didn't realize is no matter how "hot" the restaurant is, it's just not Shannon's style to go to this type of venue. Here's the yelp reviews: http://m.yelp.com/biz/bosscat-kitchen-and-libations-newport-beach-2


----------



## tomz_grl

DA Club said:


> I agree with a lot of posters here, I really don't get why Shannon is staying with David if all she's going to do is pick on his every decision. Just an FYI that I live a couple miles from Shannon and the restaurant David picked was very much an "in" restaurant 6-9months ago when this episode was filming. It was tough to get reservations and I can totally see why he would pick it for a birthday celebration. I went to two bday dinners there myself. I guess what he didn't realize is no matter how "hot" the restaurant is, it's just not Shannon's style to go to this type of venue. Here's the yelp reviews: http://m.yelp.com/biz/bosscat-kitchen-and-libations-newport-beach-2



That place looks yummy!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> That place looks yummy!






reading those comments made me hungry!!!     but as we all know - shannon prefers to smell her food!  not actually eat it.


----------



## Jayne1

floatinglili said:


> My god is there no floor to this thread? I know I come from a different culture from the U.S. But there seems something very wrong in discussing a woman's marriage so flippantly, so publicly, and in such unfairly negative terms. She seems such a decent person and she looks fantastic. She is really going the extra mile for her family and I've got to respect that.



Well, this is a reality show and not only is she constantly telling the camera and the viewing audience how she feels about her marriage she's filming her _marriage counselling_ sessions too!


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> Yes. I am guessing Shannon put the affair as part of her story because it most likely would have been exposed anyway. I wonder if she cringes when she sees her behavior.




In a word? No. She feels justified in her behavior:


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Well, this is a reality show and not only is she constantly telling the camera and the viewing audience how she feels about her marriage she's filming her _marriage counselling_ sessions too!


thankyou..its getting a little tiresome and annoying when we get criticized for expressing our thoughts and opinions on these threads....


----------



## Michele26

Shannon's out to make David's life miserable in every way possible, but in the process she's doing damage to her children. If she was concerned about her marriage and children, she'd get off Reality TV.


----------



## floatinglili

Jayne1 said:


> Well, this is a reality show and not only is she constantly telling the camera and the viewing audience how she feels about her marriage she's filming her _marriage counselling_ sessions too!




Yes there is that lol. 
I guess I see two people who have a life together and are doing their best. Life is not relentlessly cheerful or perfect all the time. Some European cultures really seem to be more comfortable with a more nuanced viewpoint on life. Shannon doesn't have to be perfect. She was brave to invite viewers into her less than perfect world. I guess she had no choice once she has signed the contract with bravo. I wish them all the best!


----------



## Michele26

floatinglili said:


> Yes there is that lol.
> I guess I see two people who have a life together and are doing their best. Life is not relentlessly cheerful or perfect all the time. Some European cultures really seem to be more comfortable with a more nuanced viewpoint on life. Shannon doesn't have to be perfect. She was brave to invite viewers into her less than perfect world.* I guess she had no choice once she has signed the contract with bravo. *I wish them all the best!



It's not brave to expose your crumbling marriage and children on a reality show. Shannon wants everyone to know what a horrible person David is, and how she's the unfortunate victim.


----------



## floatinglili

Michele26 said:


> It's not brave to expose your crumbling marriage and children on a reality show. Shannon wants everyone to know what a horrible person David is, and how she's the unfortunate victim.




Heh that's funny. I've only come in late on RHC so I'm not sure I can read the longer standing characters in much depth. But parading an a**hat on TV is a double edged sword as we can see.


----------



## Jayne1

floatinglili said:


> Heh that's funny. I've only come in late on RHC so I'm not sure I can read the longer standing characters in much depth. But parading an a**hat on TV is a double edged sword as we can see.



If she didn't, would she have a storyline?  With no storyline, she would be fired.

She's using what she's got, to stay on TV.


----------



## pjhm

Jayne1 said:


> If she didn't, would she have a storyline?  With no storyline, she would be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> She's using what she's got, to stay on TV.




Good point-she also gets paid a tidy sum to do it.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Michele26 said:


> Shannon's out to make David's life miserable in every way possible, but in the process she's doing damage to her children. If she was concerned about her marriage and children, she'd get off Reality TV.




Yes.  Especially for her kids.  If her and David want to pull their pants down and expose themselves thats one thing but the children have no choice.  Keep them out if their marital issues AND out of camera range.  I can't imagine the taunts they must get at school.


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yes.  Especially for her kids.  If her and David want to pull their pants down and expose themselves thats one thing but the children have no choice.  Keep them out if their marital issues AND out of camera range.  I can't imagine the taunts they must get at school.


Agree.  No amount of money should be worth sacrificing your children's happiness that comes with all the negativity of being on a reality show.   


It didn't work out well for Tamara.  Although I could not stand Simon I have to give him respect for fighting Tamara on exposing their children to it.  I see a very similar path for David and Shannon.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> Agree.  No amount of money should be worth sacrificing your children's happiness that comes with all the negativity of being on a reality show.
> 
> 
> It didn't work out well for Tamara.  Although I could not stand Simon I have to give him respect for fighting Tamara on exposing their children to it.  I see a very similar path for David and Shannon.



Right?  Even if the cameras were not on the kids I can't believe they inform them about what went on in their counseling.  They don't need to know what mom and dad talk about during their sessions.  All the kids need to see are the results.


----------



## starrynite_87

DA Club said:


> I agree with a lot of posters here, I really don't get why Shannon is staying with David if all she's going to do is pick on his every decision. Just an FYI that I live a couple miles from Shannon and the restaurant David picked was very much an "in" restaurant 6-9months ago when this episode was filming. It was tough to get reservations and I can totally see why he would pick it for a birthday celebration. I went to two bday dinners there myself. I guess what he didn't realize is no matter how "hot" the restaurant is, it's just not Shannon's style to go to this type of venue. Here's the yelp reviews: http://m.yelp.com/biz/bosscat-kitchen-and-libations-newport-beach-2



Like I said last season... Shannon seems like the type that is addicted to being unhappy, I don't think it would have mattered where they went she would have found something to  complain/ be unhappy about. I feel like this is why she stayed and "wants to work on the marriage", it's another opportunity for her to play victim especially if things don't workout.


----------



## coconutsboston

imgg said:


> Agree.  No amount of money should be worth sacrificing your children's happiness that comes with all the negativity of being on a reality show.
> 
> 
> It didn't work out well for Tamara.  Although I could not stand Simon I have to give him respect for fighting Tamara on exposing their children to it.  I see a very similar path for David and Shannon.


And not even just their happiness, their mental and emotional well-being! They'll learn about adult relationships when it's time for that, but right now it's none of their business, and you're exactly right, just show them the results.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie is just a miserable lady and then all the other ladies basically co signing on her BS.


----------



## Michele26

Is Brooks employed?


----------



## horse17

oh man...this is getting juicy!


----------



## horse17

sooo, does anyone think vicki is making up this new story?


----------



## beantownSugar

Meghan and Jim are totally going to get divorced eventually. The writing is on the wall.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Jim and Meghan were arguing, he looked like he was about to say 'girlfriend...' complete with finger pointing and neck roll


----------



## hermes_lemming

vicki is a bonafide witch


----------



## horse17

I thought Jim stood up for Meghan...I think he was pissed she brought him into the fight, but he did stick up for her...no?


----------



## horse17

vicki is just being so irrational and crazy now....in a way I feel bad for her..considering what she just went thru with her mother and now brookes


----------



## Michele26

Vicki protests too much. :wondering


----------



## AECornell

So jimmy continues to talk to Vicki and bicker with her... Then tells Meghan "don't put me in that position again"? Why even engage Vicki in the first place then?


----------



## Michele26

Giving those two five years together is being generous.


----------



## AECornell

Because of Jimmy. He's such a little b*tch. I think Meghan will stick it out as long as possible but she will get sick of trying so hard and jimmy not trying at all.



Michele26 said:


> Giving those two five years together is being generous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Vicki protests too much. :wondering



OK!   

Every year she's yelling and screaming about something dealing with brooks the crook


----------



## hermes_lemming

i hate shriekers


----------



## coconutsboston

Median...pasture....


----------



## pjhm

Geez -the marriage of jimmy edmunds and Meghan is pathetic- they,ve only been married 4 mos and already having problems- if my husband told me to zip it I'd be enraged


----------



## Michele26

coconutsboston said:


> Median...pasture....



Yeah! ha ha


----------



## dooneybaby

pjhm said:


> Geez -the marriage of jimmy edmunds and Meghan is pathetic- they,ve only been married 4 mos and already having problems- if my husband told me to zip it I'd be enraged


Meghan is just way too young and immature. She has no business butting into Brooks' cancer treatment. If he wants to use chanting as a cancer treatment, that's his business. But Meghan just can't let it go! I want to slap that girl. This marriage is not going to last.


----------



## dooneybaby

horse17 said:


> vicki is just being so irrational and crazy now....in a way I feel bad for her..considering what she just went thru with her mother and now brookes


Can you imagine working for her?


----------



## dooneybaby

Michele26 said:


> Shannon's out to make David's life miserable in every way possible, but in the process she's doing damage to her children. If she was concerned about her marriage and children, she'd get off Reality TV.


I don't think so. I think she's just dealing with a husband who cheated on her. That's not something you can just get over.
I've never been married, but I can see that Shannon was deeply betrayed. It may take years for her to not have negative flashbacks from what happened, and you can't just expect her to immediately begin trusting her husband again. That's something he's going to have to earn. If they want to stay together they're BOTH going to have to commit to fixing the marriage, but Shannon's feelings and her deep pain should not be negated. That's the last thing that should happen. After all David is the one who created this mess.


----------



## kcf68

Ugh, Vicki and the shrieking just has to go!  Maybe Brooks was the only one that could deal with that!  Jim should not engaged with that crazy lady!


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Median...pasture....


 
that's what I thought I heard Tamara say...


----------



## DC-Cutie

She didn't say 'just get over', she's basically saying get off reality TV if you're dealing with marital issues - because it NEVER ends well.  They also have children to think about.


David created it, but Shannon is going to drive herself into misery rehashing it every 5 minutes.  The counselor told her it could take about 2 years at a minimum to start dealing with it in a healthy way.


However, I have a feeling they were having issues BEFORE they appeared last season.  




dooneybaby said:


> I don't think so. I think she's just dealing with a husband who cheated on her. That's not something you can just get over.
> I've never been married, but I can see that Shannon was deeply betrayed. It may take years for her to not have negative flashbacks from what happened, and you can't just expect her to immediately begin trusting her husband again. That's something he's going to have to earn. If they want to stay together they're BOTH going to have to commit to fixing the marriage, but Shannon's feelings and her deep pain should not be negated. That's the last thing that should happen. After all David is the one who created this mess.


----------



## kcf68

Yes Tamera said Pasture several times! The Pasture is going to baptize her!  Vicki had to correct her Pastor!  It went over her head!


----------



## swags

I picture Tamra standing in a field asking it if she should get baptized. 

Meghan went in way too far. The psychic made a comment and she went to Shannon of all people and now she won't let it go. Brooks treatment or non really isn't her concern,  I also thought Jim was kind of funny saying if he heard Leanne was making up her cancer he would go look at her medical records. I doubt the doctors would hand her files over for perusing. Jims defense of Meghan wasn't much of a defense but it was the way he spoke to her both before in the car and after. I wonder what her prenup says. I would be riding out the time until I got paid (if that's how hers is written)


----------



## tesi

Everyone has their issues here......Vicki is insane and Meghan is overstepping and unwilling to back off.   Tamra is just plain dumb.   Heather and terry are ridiculous- you want to apply leeches to yourself in a quest for eternal youth- go right ahead- but when you start to bleed out at a party-that is just beyond. And if someone is bleeding through their skirt- it is time to go home.   Not time to ask to borrow someone's dress.  What the hell?   No way you are getting my dress if you are covered in oozing wounds and duct tape!!


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> She didn't say 'just get over', she's basically saying get off reality TV if you're dealing with marital issues - because it NEVER ends well.  They also have children to think about.
> 
> 
> David created it, but Shannon is going to drive herself into misery rehashing it every 5 minutes.  The counselor told her it could take about 2 years at a minimum to start dealing with it in a healthy way.
> 
> 
> However, I have a feeling they were having issues BEFORE they appeared last season.


That's why I couldn't believe why Russell Armstrong agreed to expose his family secret and be filmed on Housewives of Beverly Hills. I swear, the very first time he appeared on camera, I said out loud, "OMG, that guy looks like a volcano ready to erupt. He's scaring the crap out of me." And that was from just from looking at his eyes.
We all know what happened there.

Everybody deals with family problems differently. Maybe Shannon thought that going on TV was therapeutic (go figure). They seemed kind of distant when Shannon was first introduced on the show. But I don't think she found out about her husband's cheating until she already had signed on.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> when Jim and Meghan were arguing, he looked like he was about to say 'girlfriend...' *complete with finger pointing and neck roll*




I had a gaydar alert.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meghan sounded so stupid when she called Jim over telling him 'she called me names blah blah blah'.  I mean it seriously sounded like they were on a playground and she called the teacher over to tell on Vickie


----------



## horse17

tesi said:


> Everyone has their issues here......Vicki is insane and Meghan is overstepping and unwilling to back off.   Tamra is just plain dumb.   Heather and terry are ridiculous- you want to apply leeches to yourself in a quest for eternal youth- go right ahead- but when you start to bleed out at a party-that is just beyond. And if someone is bleeding through their skirt- it is time to go home.   Not time to ask to borrow someone's dress.  What the hell?   No way you are getting my dress if you are covered in oozing wounds and duct tape!!


ITA....that was disgusting....tells me a little more about Heather...Im all about trying to look as good as possible, but thats OTT...imo


----------



## pjhm

horse17 said:


> ITA....that was disgusting....tells me a little more about Heather...Im all about trying to look as good as possible, but thats OTT...imo




Yes, these folks are all slightly insane.


----------



## pursegrl12

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I had a gaydar alert.




3 snaps in a z formation!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ugh Meghan.  

Clearly she believed that stirring the pot about Brookes was going to give her optimal camera time and it worked.  Not the way she thought it would though.  She looks like an idiot.  When someone tells you to mind your own business, you mind your own business.  She cries crocodile tears.  I have a hard time believing she really deeply cares about Jim's ex, much less Brookes.  Her emotions seem very orchestrated towards trying to impress Jim and she's failing miserably.  Calling her husband over to confront Vicky was tantamount to calling her "father" over.  She claims to be this strong independent woman - then fight your own battles and leave your husband out of it.  Its getting uncomfortable to watch the 2 of them together.  They do NOT act like newlyweds.  They don't even act like an older couple who are still in love.

And Vicky, yes, you do act like a jealous and bitter woman.  You have a track record of hating every young, beautiful woman who joins the show.  The only one you didn't have a problem with was Shannon because she was older and was not a threat to you.  Get over yourself.  You are not this strong and secure woman you tell people you are.  If you were, you would welcome everyone with warmth and kindness.  You are one of the most self absorbed people I have ever seen on any of these shows.

Tamara.  Tamara.  Tamara.  
Lets have a sex party complete with dildo's then get baptised the next day.  Which Bible are you reading?  And you don't tell Eddie about the 7 grand you are giving to Ryan OR share your "conversion" with him either?  Do you already have divorce papers written up and ready to go?  Because you are going to need them if you keep that behavior up.  And the "apology" you gave Alexis was horrid and embarrassing.  I am no big fan of Alexis but your comment about offending Jesus just showed me that you just do not get it.  If you are genuine and sincere about becoming a Christian I do hope you do study more and realize how what you are saying and doing contradicts many basic teachings.  No one is perfect and angelic but girl, you're not even attempting to go in the right direction.

Shannon.  Yes you have a right to grieve your marriage.  The old marriage is dead.  A new one can emerge.  The old one is not going to come back ever.  And the new one is going to be different but can still be stronger.  Grieve but grieve in privacy.  You are not doing David, yourself or your kids any good by weeping in public.  Have some dignity already.


----------



## Michele26

bagnshoofetish said:


> Ugh Meghan.
> 
> Clearly she believed that stirring the pot about Brookes was going to give her optimal camera time and it worked.  Not the way she thought it would though.  She looks like an idiot.  When someone tells you to mind your own business, you mind your own business.  She cries crocodile tears.  I have a hard time believing she really deeply cares about Jim's ex, much less Brookes.  Her emotions seem very orchestrated towards trying to impress Jim and she's failing miserably.  Calling her husband over to confront Vicky was tantamount to calling her "father" over.  She claims to be this strong independent woman - then fight your own battles and leave your husband out of it.  Its getting uncomfortable to watch the 2 of them together.  They do NOT act like newlyweds.  They don't even act like an older couple who are still in love.
> 
> And Vicky, yes, you do act like a jealous and bitter woman.  You have a track record of hating every young, beautiful woman who joins the show.  The only one you didn't have a problem with was Shannon because she was older and was not a threat to you.  Get over yourself.  You are not this strong and secure woman you tell people you are.  If you were, you would welcome everyone with warmth and kindness.  You are one of the most self absorbed people I have ever seen on any of these shows.
> 
> Tamara.  Tamara.  Tamara.
> Lets have a sex party complete with dildo's then get baptised the next day.  Which Bible are you reading?  And you don't tell Eddie about the 7 grand you are giving to Ryan OR share your "conversion" with him either?  Do you already have divorce papers written up and ready to go?  Because you are going to need them if you keep that behavior up.  And the "apology" you gave Alexis was horrid and embarrassing.  I am no big fan of Alexis but your comment about offending Jesus just showed me that you just do not get it.  If you are genuine and sincere about becoming a Christian I do hope you do study more and realize how what you are saying and doing contradicts many basic teachings.  No one is perfect and angelic but girl, you're not even attempting to go in the right direction.
> 
> Shannon.  Yes you have a right to grieve your marriage.  The old marriage is dead.  A new one can emerge.  The old one is not going to come back ever.  And the new one is going to be different but can still be stronger.  Grieve but grieve in privacy.  You are not doing David, yourself or your kids any good by weeping in public.  Have some dignity already.



Kudos!


----------



## bag-princess

beantownSugar said:


> Meghan and Jim are totally going to get divorced eventually. The writing is on the wall.



and it will be much sooner than vicki estimated!!!  




Michele26 said:


> Giving those two five years together is being generous.




totally!!! 





dooneybaby said:


> Meghan is just way too young and immature. She has no business butting into Brooks' cancer treatment. *If he wants to use chanting as a cancer treatment, that's his business. But Meghan just can't let it go! I want to slap that girl.* This marriage is not going to last.






exactly!!!!  who gives a fat fig if she has experience with it because of the other wife!  that still does not give her the right to stick her nose into someone else's business.  she still does not know what she is talking about.  and i seriously doubt that she cared all that much about the girl's mom as she tries to pretend she did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just waiting for it to come out that he didn't have cancer...  I just feel it.


Next week looks explosive, with Brianna!


----------



## pursegrl12

I'm guessing he didn't and doesn't have cancer and that's the reason they're not together anymore


----------



## Michele26

pursegrl12 said:


> 3 snaps in a z formation!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3115490



Those are my favorite skits from that show. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just waiting for it to come out that he didn't have cancer...  I just feel it.
> 
> Next week looks explosive, with Brianna!



He's slimy & capable of fabricating cancer.



pursegrl12 said:


> I'm guessing he didn't and doesn't have cancer and that's the reason they're not together anymore



I had NO idea they split.


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> I thought Jim stood up for Meghan...I think he was pissed she brought him into the fight, but he did stick up for her...no?




+1 but he did kind of also admit that she shouldn't be getting into it either so he was just being somewhat rational rather than wholeheartedly standing up for his wife despite her being wrong or right.  Terry is a good example of standing up for your wife no matter whether Heather is wrong or right.


----------



## GoGlam

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm guessing he didn't and doesn't have cancer and that's the reason they're not together anymore




They're not together anymore?


----------



## tomz_grl

GoGlam said:


> They're not together anymore?


 
No and I NEED to know why! STAT!!!!




But, Vicki said she went to some of his appointments with him and had all his paperwork filed for him. Not saying I think he had/has cancer...I don't...I think he's the epitome of a con artist and Vicki is to self absorbed to admit it.


----------



## pursegrl12

http://www.eonline.com/news/686887/...-brooks-ayers-break-up-after-4-years-together

this article was from 2 weeks ago


----------



## tomz_grl

pursegrl12 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/686887/...-brooks-ayers-break-up-after-4-years-together
> 
> this article was from 2 weeks ago


 
I'll never understand the need to post information about your relationship on social media.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> +1 but he did kind of also admit that she shouldn't be getting into it either so he was just being somewhat rational rather than wholeheartedly standing up for his wife despite her being wrong or right. * Terry is a good example of standing up for your wife no matter whether Heather is wrong or righ*t.


 your so right about Terry.....


Jim seems like a strange guy...it almost as if he isn't the type to be on this show, but he certainly doesn't limit his airtime..


Meghan is odd to me..I think she's still trying figure out her role in her marriage/family-step children etc..as she goes along...she doesn't seem happy with her situation..maybe if she moved into her own home and had her own kids, she would be different..


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> your so right about Terry.....
> 
> 
> Jim seems like a strange guy...it almost as if he isn't the type to be on this show, but he certainly doesn't limit his airtime..
> 
> 
> Meghan is odd to me..I think she's still trying figure out her role in her marriage/family-step children etc..as she goes along...she doesn't seem happy with her situation..*maybe if she moved into her own home and had her own kids, she would be different.*.





maybe if she would take her know-it-all attitude off camera and tried to figure out her roll out of the spotlight she would have a better chance!  i was so glad when jim shut her mouth when they were in the car on the way home!


----------



## GoGlam

tomz_grl said:


> No and I NEED to know why! STAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Vicki said she went to some of his appointments with him and had all his paperwork filed for him. Not saying I think he had/has cancer...I don't...I think he's the epitome of a con artist and Vicki is to self absorbed to admit it.




They've been off and on a few times now... Move on Vicky!!


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> your so right about Terry.....
> 
> 
> Jim seems like a strange guy...it almost as if he isn't the type to be on this show, but he certainly doesn't limit his airtime..
> 
> 
> Meghan is odd to me..I think she's still trying figure out her role in her marriage/family-step children etc..as she goes along...she doesn't seem happy with her situation..maybe if she moved into her own home and had her own kids, she would be different..




Yeah with Jim her behavior is almost like she's a guest visiting him for the first time and doesn't know where to sit, where anything is, or how exactly to behave.


----------



## swags

Meghan and Jim are an odd couple. He doesn't even seem to like her that much let alone be in love. 

I was getting grossed out by the Tamra/Eddie tape but it was slightly funny in the end. 

I thought Heather was the classier of the bunch but walking around with leeches and pieces of pad taped to your body while you bleed is disgusting.  Either they did that for the show or she is not happy with herself. I can't imagine doing that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

tesi said:


> Everyone has their issues here......Vicki is insane and Meghan is overstepping and unwilling to back off.   Tamra is just plain dumb.   Heather and terry are ridiculous- you want to apply leeches to yourself in a quest for eternal youth- go right ahead- but when you start to bleed out at a party-that is just beyond. And if someone is bleeding through their skirt- it is time to go home.   Not time to ask to borrow someone's dress.  What the hell?   No way you are getting my dress if you are covered in oozing wounds and duct tape!!



Haha, I agree with this complete post..


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> Meghan and Jim are an odd couple. He doesn't even seem to like her that much let alone be in love.
> 
> I was getting grossed out by the Tamra/Eddie tape but it was slightly funny in the end.
> 
> I thought Heather was the classier of the bunch but walking around with leeches and pieces of pad taped to your body while you bleed is disgusting.  Either they did that for the show or she is not happy with herself. I can't imagine doing that.





They did it when they were taping for Good Work.  During the filming they were talking about having to go to a party afterwards and if I'm not mistaken, showed her bleeding through the dress then too.


----------



## slang

coconutsboston said:


> They did it when they were taping for Good Work.  During the filming they were talking about having to go to a party afterwards and if I'm not mistaken, showed her bleeding through the dress then too.



Yes, they did it for Terry's show & they did talk about how they had a party that night and how she bleed through her dress that night after Terry's show


----------



## imgg

Meghan started the argument again when Vicki  tried to hug her and then she turned around and blamed Vicki.  Vicki is most annoying, but I feel there are some deep issues with Meghan.  She is not right.  Her over-the-top need to be a mother to children who are grown or have moms, the weird relationship she has with Jim and did she call Vicki a con artist?  Also said something about this deep need for justice?  Why does she care so much about someone else's life?  She is very arrogant and insecure and it is so obvious her husband is not that into her.  For someone who doesn't take  sh*t from anyone she sure does from her own husband.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> Meghan and Jim are an odd couple. He doesn't even seem to like her that much let alone be in love.
> 
> I was getting grossed out by the Tamra/Eddie tape but it was slightly funny in the end.
> 
> I thought Heather was the classier of the bunch but walking around with leeches and pieces of pad taped to your body while you bleed is disgusting*.  Either they did that for the show or she is not happy with herself. I can't imagine doing that.*



I think its the lifestyle they have being in the industry, so it doesn't phase them like it would most.


----------



## dooneybaby

imgg said:


> Meghan started the argument again when Vicki  tried to hug her and then she turned around and blamed Vicki.  Vicki is most annoying, but I feel there are some deep issues with Meghan.  She is not right.  Her over-the-top need to be a mother to children who are grown or have moms, the weird relationship she has with Jim and did she call Vicki a con artist?  Also said something about this deep need for justice?  Why does she care so much about someone else's life?  She is very arrogant and insecure and it is so obvious her husband is not that into her.  For someone who doesn't take  sh*t from anyone she sure does from her own husband.


Meghan is just immature and can only look at things from her perspective. Jim was probably just looking for a pretty girl to be his next wife, and she was it. I don't see a true connection there.


----------



## starrynite_87

imgg said:


> Meghan started the argument again when Vicki  tried to hug her and then she turned around and blamed Vicki.  Vicki is most annoying, but I feel there are some deep issues with Meghan.  She is not right.  Her over-the-top need to be a mother to children who are grown or have moms, the weird relationship she has with Jim and did she call Vicki a con artist?  Also said something about this deep need for justice?  Why does she care so much about someone else's life?  She is very arrogant and insecure and it is so obvious her husband is not that into her.  For someone who doesn't take  sh*t from anyone she sure does from her own husband.




I'm still not seeing why everyone has an issue with Meghan wanting to help parent her step-children...would you feel better if she ignored the kids and had a " it's not my problem, those aren't my kids" attitude? Why is it that when a man plays the father role to a child that has a father it's admirable and they are praised for it, but when a woman does it  we hear you're not their mother, stop trying so had, and those aren't your kids.


----------



## kcf68

Uh did you see Jim hanging out withthe naked Sushi girl! Scanning for wife #4!


----------



## imgg

dooneybaby said:


> Meghan is just immature and can only look at things from her perspective. Jim was probably just looking for a pretty girl to be his next wife, and she was it. I don't see a true connection there.



You notice he was the one to make a comment about eating the flower off the naked sushi lady.


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm still not seeing why everyone has an issue with Meghan wanting to help parent her step-children...would you feel better if she ignored the kids and had a " it's not my problem, those aren't my kids" attitude? Why is it that when a man plays the father role to a child that has a father it's admirable and they are praised for it, but when a woman does it  we hear you're not their mother, stop trying so had, and those aren't your kids.


You are mixing up two completely different scenarios.  I have no issue with Meghan or any step-parent trying to help but there are boundaries.  Meghan is not wanting to be a step-parent she wants to be their parent and has stated so.  She has been married all of 5 minutes and these children already have mothers and past step-mothers and you don't think thats confusing for children? .


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Meghan started the argument again when Vicki  tried to hug her and then she turned around and blamed Vicki.  Vicki is most annoying, but I feel there are some deep issues with Meghan.  She is not right.  Her over-the-top need to be a mother to children who are grown or have moms, the weird relationship she has with Jim and did she call Vicki a con artist?  Also said something about this deep need for justice?  Why does she care so much about someone else's life?  She is very arrogant and insecure and it is so obvious her husband is not that into her.  *For someone who doesn't take  sh*t from anyone she sure does from her own husband.*




he can shut her mouth like nobody else can!  i didn't think it was possible with miss duddly-do-it-all-right!!!







imgg said:


> You are mixing up two completely different scenarios.  I have no issue with Meghan or any step-parent trying to help but there are boundaries.  *Meghan is not wanting to be a step-parent she wants to be their parent and has stated so.*  She has been married all of 5 minutes and these children already have mothers and past step-mothers and you don't think thats confusing for children? .







THIS!!!!  that is exactly what she wants - she has this need to be THE parent and that is not going to happen.   she doesn't want to "help" parent she wants to be the the one making all the rules.


----------



## horse17

I don't see Meghan wanting to take the mothers place...I just see her as an immature, unhappy woman who does not know  her boundries as a stepparent...

 Meghan is in a unique situation where she has to step parent a girl who is having issues..this can not be easy esp since they are living together, and there need to be rules.  Jim leaves all the discipline up to Meghan...which is wrong....


----------



## AECornell

I know everyone here doesn't like Meghan, but I do, lol. I really don't see an issue with her. She's a little dense, but I still like her.


----------



## swags

AECornell said:


> I know everyone here doesn't like Meghan, but I do, lol. I really don't see an issue with her. She's a little dense, but I still like her.



I think its a lose lose situation for the hw's. They have to have conflict or some other disaster to stay relevant. Even the ones with the high end life styles are putting leeches on their stomachs! Lizzie was fairly nice and that got her downgraded to a friend. 

Though not a Meghan fan, I don't think the Brooks faking story was her fault the way Vicki is blaming her. Meghan is trying to spin it like she cares for the treatment Brooks is receiving but its time for her to let go.
 It was Tamra who brought the psychic in and she could have said hey it was my psychic who started it, but it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I don't like Meghan at all, but I don't understand why Vicki is zeroing in on her. Tamra and Heather were there too and they were all talking about it. Also, wasn't it Tamra who initially asked the psychic about Brooks?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meghan doesn't bug me much..Vicki on the other hand...ugh..can't stand her!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm still not seeing why everyone has an issue with Meghan wanting to help parent her step-children...would you feel better if she ignored the kids and had a " it's not my problem, those aren't my kids" attitude? Why is it that when a man plays the father role to a child that has a father it's admirable and they are praised for it, but when a woman does it  we hear you're not their mother, stop trying so had, and those aren't your kids.



I think the only kid she is trying to step parent is the 17 year old who will be an adult soon anyway.  Its kind of silly to try.  Handing the teen $100 when the kid has not done her chores and is not doing her school work is not good parenting or co-parenting.  Jim even told her to back off so if the father doesn't care, she needs to listen to him - its not her problem.  The other kids Jim has live with their mother/s so there is no need for Meghan to co-parent them, that would be overstepping her bounds.  She only needs to be a good host for them when they do visit (if they do visit).  I am certain those moms don't want her meddling where their kids are concerned.  (how many baby mamas does Jim have anyway?)


----------



## starrynite_87

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think the only kid she is trying to step parent is the 17 year old who will be an adult soon anyway.  Its kind of silly to try.  Handing the teen $100 when the kid has not done her chores and is not doing her school work is not good parenting or co-parenting.  Jim even told her to back off so if the father doesn't care, she needs to listen to him - its not her problem.  The other kids Jim has live with their mother/s so there is no need for Meghan to co-parent them, that would be overstepping her bounds.  She only needs to be a good host for them when they do visit (if they do visit).  I am certain those moms don't want her meddling where their kids are concerned.  (how many baby mamas does Jim have anyway?)




 Maybe I'm seeing Meghan's relationship with her step children differently...I was a nanny for8 years and I'm a working mother that has full-time help, from my experience the thing that works best with kids is consistency among the adults...how do we know that the adults haven't sat down and made an agreement on how to deal with the kids. IMO It's easy for Jim to say that because he's not there to deal with the day to day problems. My former employer was a lawyer, was never really home, but when he was he wanted to run. After him and his wife divorced he only had the kids every other weekend, but would find any excuse to bring the kids back to their mother early.


----------



## Crystalina

Ok I just got caught up on s few episodes. OMG I can't even handle watching Brooks for more than 2 minutes.

WHAT A SLIME.

And, Vicki is using him every bit as much as he is using her!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

starrynite_87 said:


> Maybe I'm seeing Meghan's relationship with her step children differently...*I was a nanny for8 years and I'm a working mother that has full-time *help, from my experience the thing that works best with kids is consistency among the adults.....



That may be clouding your opinion of Megs.  You are assuming Jim and her are like you.  I'm sure everyone is doing the best they can but Meghan just does not come off as genuine.  She comes off as desperate and a little manipulative.  She wants to be her step daughter's "buddy" and that does not work when you have to hand down the discipline which she does not seem to hand down.  She wants to keep the step daughter happy and Jim happy so she does things to placate both of them which contradict each other.  Thats manipulation in order to keep her spot as Jim's wife.  If she really truly cared about the kids and her marriage, she would not have signed up for a reality show.  Anyone who does is pretty narcissistic to me therefore only has their own best interest at heart.


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> That may be clouding your opinion of Megs.  You are assuming Jim and her are like you.  I'm sure everyone is doing the best they can but Meghan just does not come off as genuine.  She comes off as desperate and a little manipulative.  She wants to be her step daughter's "buddy" and that does not work when you have to hand down the discipline which she does not seem to hand down.  She wants to keep the step daughter happy and Jim happy so she does things to placate both of them which contradict each other.  Thats manipulation in order to keep her spot as Jim's wife.  If she really truly cared about the kids and her marriage, she would not have signed up for a reality show.  Anyone who does is pretty narcissistic to me therefore only has their own best interest at heart.


 
Agreed!  Meghan comes off as someone who is desperate for an identity because she has no idea who she is.  I definitely feel she is married Jim for status and is only trying to keep him happy by being super step-mom since Jim comes off as not really wanting to be a parent or husband and its why he pretty much lives out of town.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> I know everyone here doesn't like Meghan, but I do, lol. I really don't see an issue with her. She's a little dense, but I still like her.



i can't say i like her and i certainly don't think she was a good fit with the rest of the ladies but i like that she stands up to Vicki.  Vicki is under the impression that she should be respected because of her age and that she's the "OG of the OC."  i think respect is earned not given and Vicki has done nothing for Meghan to respect her.  Vicki has gone out of her way to comment continuously about Meghan's marriage, finances and her relationship with her step-children.  but Vicki is also the first one to tell Meghan to back off of Brooks and Vicki's relationship.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> Agreed!  Meghan comes off as someone who is desperate for an identity because she has no idea who she is.  I definitely feel she is married Jim for status and is only trying to keep him happy by being super step-mom since Jim comes off as not really wanting to be a parent or husband and its why he pretty much lives out of town.




Its hard not to believe she is a glorified babysitter - with benefits.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> i can't say i like her....i like that she stands up to Vicki.



Thats the only thing I like about Meghan too.  Vicky has a lot of nerve telling Meghan to butt out yet she has no problem constantly commenting on everyone elses families, marriages, you name it.  I think it was really very low class of Vicky to tell Jim to "come back after he's divorced from Meghan in 5 years."  If someone said anything like that to her she would have blown a rod.


----------



## swags

I found the naked sushi girl disturbing. Even more disturbing like someone mentioned, was Jim saying he wanted to eat the flowers. Even more disturbing than that was Vicki telling the girl to come sell insurance.


----------



## barbie444

It was like Lisa Nicole giving her business card to strippers


swags said:


> I found the naked sushi girl disturbing. Even more disturbing like someone mentioned, was Jim saying he wanted to eat the flowers. Even more disturbing than that was Vicki telling the girl to come sell insurance.


----------



## Jayne1

Am I misremembering, or did Shannon win some favourite HW thing last year?


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> I found the naked sushi girl disturbing. Even more disturbing like someone mentioned, was Jim saying he wanted to eat the flowers. Even more disturbing than that was Vicki telling the girl to come sell insurance.



And didn't Vicki mention something about the girl's mother, and if she knew she was doing this?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vicky didn't care about the sushi girl.  That was her passive aggressive way of putting down yet another hot and sexy young girl.  Especially because all the guys were drooling over her.  Mind your own damn business Vicky.  Unless someone is asking for your advice STFU.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky didn't care about the sushi girl.  That was her passive aggressive way of putting down yet another hot and sexy young girl.  Especially because all the guys were drooling over her.  Mind your own damn business Vicky.  Unless someone is asking for your advice STFU.


 
All of this!!


----------



## Baglady41

Just read this. Yikes!

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20950604,00.html

Don't mess with Meghan King Edmonds' stepdaughter. 

After an on-camera dispute between King-Edmonds and Vicki Gunvalson turned ugly, the Real Housewives of Orange County star's teenage stepdaughter Haley took to Twitter to call Gunvalson a "dumb *****" on Monday. 



While her comments didn't get a response back from Gunvalson, this isn't the first time she's had some choice words about the reality star. 

Keep up with your favorite celebs in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.


"Come to the conclusion that @vgunvalson is psychotic...." she tweeted Aug. 26. 

King-Edmonds hasn't addressed the comments from her 17 year-old stepdaughter, but she recently opened up to PEOPLE about the parenting struggles she's faced since the death of her husband's ex-wife LeAnn, Haley's mother. 

"It's extremely difficult," she said. "Because I am trying to find out whether or not I'm the disciplinarian, or am I the friend, or am I the stepmom, or where do I stand? I'm really trying to navigate what to do." 


One thing for certain is that King-Edmonds, 30, will always be in Haley's corner. 

"I'll be there for her when she needs me," she said. "When I'm gone she knows that I'm out of sight  but she can always come back and find me."


----------



## bag-princess

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky didn't care about the sushi girl.  That was her passive aggressive way of putting down yet another hot and sexy young girl.  Especially because all the guys were drooling over her.  *Mind your own damn business Vicky.  Unless someone is asking for your advice STFU*.





and this is EXACTLY the same problem with Meghan!!

what's good for the goose.........for real!


----------



## sgj99

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky didn't care about the sushi girl.  That was her passive aggressive way of putting down yet another hot and sexy young girl.  Especially because all the guys were drooling over her.  Mind your own damn business Vicky.  Unless someone is asking for your advice STFU.



exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky didn't care about the sushi girl.  That was her passive aggressive way of putting down yet another hot and sexy young girl.  Especially because all the guys were drooling over her.  Mind your own damn business Vicky.  Unless someone is asking for your advice STFU.




Yes! Exactly what she was doing. She's truly pathetic.


----------



## limom

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky didn't care about the sushi girl.  That was her passive aggressive way of putting down yet another hot and sexy young girl.  Especially because all the guys were drooling over her.  Mind your own damn business Vicky.  Unless someone is asking for your advice STFU.



I don't know about that. Vicky once bragged about hiring a stripper.
In her deluded mind, she sincerely believes that she helps the women.
 However, she still is insanely jealous and threatened by young attractive women.
And if that woman happens to be a true housewife, all bets are off and Vicky unleashes a personal vendetta against said woman.


----------



## Prettyn

Sweetpea83 said:


> Haha, I agree with this complete post..


Leech therapy  are used for anti clotting  in patients with diabetes who use this as a last resort to save their leg or foot from being amputated. That's why they kept bleeding. Demi Moore used this therapy back in 2008 as a beauty treatment.


----------



## Longchamp

I can't wait to find out if Brooks was lying about the cancer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

next week's episode - I do agree with Eddie, Tamara shouldn't be paying for another grown man to live.  Ryan will NEVER make his way through life on his own.  When he moved into the apartment, she was right there furnishing it.

Now, she's plopped down the rent and deposit for his new place.  It's time for him to do things on his own.


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> next week's episode - I do agree with Eddie, Tamara shouldn't be paying for another grown man to live.  Ryan will NEVER make his way through life on his own.  When he moved into the apartment, she was right there furnishing it.
> 
> Now, she's plopped down the rent and deposit for his new place.  It's time for him to do things on his own.




If I were Eddie, I'd be absolutely furious. Ryan is s grown man WITH HIS OWN CHILD. 

If there were ever a time for him to launch, NOW IS THE TIME!!!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> next week's episode - I do agree with Eddie, Tamara shouldn't be paying for another grown man to live.  Ryan will NEVER make his way through life on his own.  When he moved into the apartment, she was right there furnishing it.
> 
> Now, she's plopped down the rent and deposit for his new place.  It's time for him to do things on his own.



especially since he's married with a child and three other kids to support.  he made the decision to get married and have children so he's got to step up to the plate.  if he wasn't ready to be a daddy and a husband he should have kept _it_ in his pants!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> If I were Eddie, I'd be absolutely furious. Ryan is s grown man WITH HIS OWN CHILD.
> 
> If there were ever a time for him to launch, NOW IS THE TIME!!!





sgj99 said:


> especially since he's married with a child and three other kids to support.  he made the decision to get married and have children so he's got to step up to the plate.  if he wasn't ready to be a daddy and a husband he should have kept _it_ in his pants!



agree with you both!

Tamara thought Simon was being tough on Ryan.  But looking back at it, he was doing what any father/father figure would - trying to teach him to be a man, earn his keep.


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> agree with you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Tamara thought Simon was being tough on Ryan.  But looking back at it, he was doing what any father/father figure would - trying to teach him to be a man, earn his keep.




EXACTLY! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## junqueprincess

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...eweives-orange-county-domestic-violence-wife/

Does it even matter, he was arrested July 20, for domestic violence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...eweives-orange-county-domestic-violence-wife/
> 
> Does it even matter, he was arrested July 20, for domestic violence.



and if memory serves me, she bailed him out


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> and if memory serves me, she bailed him out




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamara is an enabler


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> agree with you both!
> 
> Tamara thought Simon was being tough on Ryan.  But looking back at it, he was doing what any father/father figure would - trying to teach him to be a man, earn his keep.





i don't know about anyone else but whenever i see him around her i just know he wants something!  and he just always seems so pathetic and useless.  like a grown mama's boy!


----------



## Crystalina

He reminds me of an elf!!!!


----------



## michie

Crystalina said:


> He reminds me of an elf!!!!



One of these!


----------



## Crystalina

Ha ha YES!!!


----------



## citrus

Ryan seems to be unemployed, who is paying the next month and the next month?

Domestic violence? I see Tamra not being back next season, her storyline is over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

citrus said:


> Ryan seems to be unemployed, who is paying the next month and the next month?
> 
> Domestic violence? I see Tamra not being back next season, her storyline is over.



Tamra needs that check!  Her storyline will be her and Eddie splitting up...


----------



## lulilu

Listening to Meghan and her conversation with Jimmy about her sense of Justice just confirms to me how very immature she is.  That strong sense of justice usually is exhibited by teens and very young adults.  They see things in black and white, right and wrong -- until they've experienced life and its problems.  And learn that many people are just doing the best they can to get along.  And they aren't entitled to impose their standards of "justice" on everyone.

Tamra wanted her son back in OC -- which seems like a very expensive place to live.  But he did jump at the opportunity of having her "help" him.  There is nothing to like about him.


----------



## tomz_grl

Has anyone tried Hether's skincare line yet?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tomz_grl said:


> Has anyone tried Hether's skincare line yet?


 
I ordered the eye cream over the summer and have been using it ever since. It really is a great product and I will definitely order it again. It's creamy, yet non-greasy plus it absorbs quickly and doesn't cause my concealer to crease. It seems to be helping with the dark circles and puffiness and I don't need as much concealer. I want to try the other products in the line but I have a ton of other items to use up first.


----------



## pursegrl12

Oh boy....it's not looking good for brooks and his "cancer" diagnosis


----------



## bag-princess

where is Meghan's fan club at tonight???   i am sure they will applaud her sticking her nose even further into someone's biz that has NOTHING to do with her!!  she called Brooks doctor!!!  and did i hear right......an ex-wife of his also??  she deserves a beat down.  there is absolutely no excuse for her.


----------



## swags

I need Tamra to stop with pretend religion story. She seemed to want to shock the pastor with her sex tape reference. I get that she needs a story, bring slimy Simon back with his new girlfriend instead of going the Jesus Jugs 2.0 route.

And Eddie is goes to a church in a Cut fitness t shirt and shorts. Ewwww!


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> *I need Tamra to stop with pretend religion story.* She seemed to want to shock the pastor with her sex tape reference. I get that she needs a story, bring slimy Simon back with his new girlfriend instead of going the Jesus Jugs 2.0 route.
> 
> And Eddie is goes to a church in a Cut fitness t shirt and shorts. Ewwww!



me too!  it's such an obvious attempt at 1.) a storyline and 2.) to make herself look better due to Simon's allegations of being an unfit mother.  this is insulting to anyone who watches the show.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> me too!  it's such an obvious attempt at 1.) a storyline and 2.) to make herself look better due to Simon's allegations of being an unfit mother.  this is insulting to anyone who watches the show.



It's so fake, the leech stuff is easier to watch. Tamra does not care about her castmates, she has always been snarky and mean. I was not a Simon fan but I think if he had been making big bucks, Tams would have stuck it out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm glad Brianna made it clear that traveling while going through chemo is a no-no!  I think Vickie knows that something just aint right with Brooks and his so-called cancer, which is why she gets so up in arms when someone brings it up.

But, Vickie is so calculating.  She purchased that truck as a way to win over Brianna.  If Brianna wants to visit AND stay at a hotel with her family because they feel more comfortable there, let them.  All that screaming, screeching, running and ripping off the mic wasn't even called for.

Everything is her way or no way.  What a miserable way to live.


----------



## swags

I don't think Brianna was trying to punish Vicki. She really does not like Brooks. She came up with an alternative plan. 

Tamra was spending less on Ryan than Vicki did on the new car for Brianna. Although I agree with Eddie, a grown man who gets married should be able to support his family, I'm sure Tamra's Real Housewife checks could take care of that for her son. Its sad though seeing the contrast of the two. I believe Brianna could support her family, Ryan on the other hand, just doesn't look like it will happen.


----------



## Longchamp

pursegrl12 said:


> Oh boy....it's not looking good for brooks and his "cancer" diagnosis




I didn't watch. 
Was he faking it?  How do we know?


----------



## dooneybaby

Can you image spending one hour in a storm shelter with Vicki?


----------



## dooneybaby

Shannon's kids said they planned the dinner they made for their parents because, "We want to make your relationship better." That's way too deep. The parents' response should have been, "We're sorry if you feel like you're in the middle of this, but mom and dad's relationship should never been your problem."
Children should not be forced into their parents mess, and too much stress has been placed on these sweet girls.
I know Shannon is pi$$ed off at her husband, but they need to keep their kids out of it.


----------



## junqueprincess

dooneybaby said:


> Can you image spending one hour in a storm shelter with Vicki?




Too funny, I'm thinking one of 2 outcomes, 1) she is murdered in the shelter or 2) I run out into the tornado and kills myself.


----------



## junqueprincess

Is it bad... I really want Brooke's to be caught faking it? I think there is way too much out there about this guy being a con artist deadbeat. 

Plus, he really does look healthier than ever Tameddie was right about that.

I hope this is vetted at the reunion, I'm tired of things not being solved and addressed.

Also, Vicki is not getting the OG edit this year, she is so volatile. 

She was very sweet with her grandchildren.


----------



## dooneybaby

junqueprincess said:


> Too funny, I'm thinking one of 2 outcomes, 1) she is murdered in the shelter or 2) I run out into the tornado and kills myself.


Actually, I was thinking about the latter, running outside and getting sucked away!


----------



## dooneybaby

junqueprincess said:


> Is it bad... I really want Brooke's to be caught faking it? I think there is way too much out there about this guy being a con artist deadbeat.
> 
> Plus, he really does look healthier than ever Tameddie was right about that.
> 
> I hope this is vetted at the reunion, I'm tired of things not being solved and addressed.
> 
> Also, Vicki is not getting the OG edit this year, she is so volatile.
> 
> She was very sweet with her grandchildren.


I found this story in The Daily Mail.
I don't know if I'd consider it having SPOILER information, but don't open it if you don't want to know the fate of Vicki and Brooks' relationship.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vicki-Gunvalson-defends-ex-rumours-split.html

I'm sure many of you have read it before, being that it's from Aug. 19.


----------



## dooneybaby

citrus said:


> Ryan seems to be unemployed, who is paying the next month and the next month?
> 
> Domestic violence? I see Tamra not being back next season, her storyline is over.


Maybe she drowns during the baptism.


----------



## MKB0925

I was so happy when Eddie put Tamra in her place about the money..her expression was priceless she did not know what to say. Also, Jim has such a monotone voice. .he seems so blah and has no reaction to anything when him and Meghan are having a conversation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> Can you image spending one hour in a storm shelter with Vicki?



I'd rather sit OUTSIDE and take my chances with the tornado - LOL



MKB0925 said:


> I was so happy when Eddie put Tamra in her place about the money..her expression was priceless she did not know what to say. Also, Jim has such a monotone voice. .he seems so blah and has no reaction to anything when him and Meghan are having a conversation.



Eddie was dead serious.  But Tamra's dumbass says 'I'll just say it's a loan that Ryan won't payback'  that right there is the reason why Ryan doesn't give a crap.  Because he knows Tamra will always be there with an open checkbook.  I was also happy to see Eddie say in a nutshell that Ryan needs to get it together!

And Jim has checked out.  He doesn't want to be there


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm glad Brianna made it clear that traveling while going through chemo is a no-no!  I think Vickie knows that something just aint right with Brooks and his so-called cancer, which is why she gets so up in arms when someone brings it up.
> 
> But, Vickie is so calculating.  *She purchased that truck as a way to win over Brianna.*  If Brianna wants to visit AND stay at a hotel with her family because they feel more comfortable there, let them.  All that screaming, screeching, running and ripping off the mic wasn't even called for.
> 
> Everything is her way or no way.  What a miserable way to live.




was this another "i bought it for you" but Bri is going to be paying for it???  
and i am sure Bri knows that is exactly what she is doing but it didn't stop her from taking the keys to a very $$$$ truck so............yea. 





DC-Cutie said:


> I'd rather sit OUTSIDE and take my chances with the tornado - LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Eddie was dead serious.  But Tamra's dumbass says 'I'll just say it's a loan that Ryan won't payback'*  that right there is the reason why Ryan doesn't give a crap.  Because he knows Tamra will always be there with an open checkbook.  I was also happy to see Eddie say in a nutshell that Ryan needs to get it together!
> 
> And Jim has checked out.  He doesn't want to be there





if they are still married this time next year it will be a miracle!  her son is sooo sorry - i wonder what his wife thinks of him?  how does he provide for them.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd rather sit OUTSIDE and take my chances with the tornado - LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie was dead serious.  But Tamra's dumbass says 'I'll just say it's a loan that Ryan won't payback'  that right there is the reason why Ryan doesn't give a crap.  Because he knows Tamra will always be there with an open checkbook.  I was also happy to see Eddie say in a nutshell that Ryan needs to get it together!
> 
> And Jim has checked out.  He doesn't want to be there


I think she said, "I'll just say it's a loan, even though I know Ryan won't pay it back." Hello dumba$$, you're only on camera saying this. Does anyone else think this marriage will eventually end?


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> I think she said, *"I'll just say it's a loan, even though I know Ryan won't pay it back." *Hello dumba$$, you're only on camera saying this. Does anyone else think this marriage will eventually end?





that is EXACTLY what she said!!!  with lies like that of course it will end!


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd rather sit OUTSIDE and take my chances with the tornado - LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie was dead serious.  But Tamra's dumbass says 'I'll just say it's a loan that Ryan won't payback'  that right there is the reason why Ryan doesn't give a crap.  Because he knows Tamra will always be there with an open checkbook.  I was also happy to see Eddie say in a nutshell that Ryan needs to get it together!
> 
> And Jim has checked out.  He doesn't want to be there



I hope Andy plays this part back at the reunion and get Eddie's reaction. .


----------



## bag-princess

MKB0925 said:


> I hope Andy plays this part back at the reunion and get Eddie's reaction. .





andy knows his role!    he knows how to stir a pot!


----------



## coconutsboston

MKB0925 said:


> I was so happy when Eddie put Tamra in her place about the money..her expression was priceless she did not know what to say. Also, Jim has such a monotone voice. .he seems so blah and has no reaction to anything when him and Meghan are having a conversation.


Jimmy DGAF.  He's probably plotting an annulment so he doesn't have to listen to that constant whining and know-it-all attitude out of Meggles.  

I'm actually catching up on last night's episode because I have to get a tooth filled in half an hour and am mentally prepping by watching Meg's parts.


----------



## slyyls

I DO believe that Brooks has experienced Non Hodgkin Lymphoma.    I thought he said this was his third occurrence?
I DON'T question his statements on a previous diagnosis.    I DO question his statements on his current diagnosis.
Did he have cancer?  Yes, I believe he did.   Does he have cancer?  That is the question.


----------



## coconutsboston

Vicki seems so in her element playing the grandma role.  I love her (I know, I know, not popular opinion), but she may be better off leaving the show and going that low-key route.  I'd rather she not because I'm selfish, BUT...it would be in her best interest.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Jimmy DGAF.  *He's probably plotting an annulment* *so he doesn't have to listen to that constant whining and know-it-all attitude out of Meggles.
> *
> I'm actually catching up on last night's episode because I have to get a tooth filled in half an hour and am mentally prepping by watching Meg's parts.





   i love that zoned-out look on his face and the tone of his voice when you can he wants her to shut her mouth so badly!! 



coconutsboston said:


> Vicki seems so in her element playing the grandma role.  *I love her (I know, I know, not popular opinion)*, but she may be better off leaving the show and going that low-key route.  I'd rather she not because I'm selfish, BUT...it would be in her best interest.





i love my OG,too!  i don't care what anyone says!  i don't think she is going anywhere thank goodness!


----------



## GoGlam

I'm another fan of Vicky, even though I often don't agree with the things she says or does or how she reacts to something.  Watching her is entertaining and she is one of the only housewives that doesn't seem like she's constantly faking something.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I'm another fan of Vicky, even though* I often don't agree with the things she says or does or how she reacts to something.  Watching her is entertaining and she is one of the only housewives that doesn't seem like she's constantly faking something*.


I agree....and,  she does have a nice lifestyle...maybe not on a vanderpump scale, but nice nonetheless


----------



## tomz_grl

Does anyone remember the pants Meghan had on while cooking? They looked like wide legged Missoni but I'm not sure and I can't find a pic online.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> i love that zoned-out look on his face and the *tone of his voice when you can he wants her to shut her mouth so badly!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my OG,too!  i don't care what anyone says!  i don't think she is going anywhere thank goodness!



Haha, yes! The dead-pan.  



I disagree with Bravo's decision to edit in Meghan's cancer scare in the midst of Brooks (perhaps faking his) and Jimmy's ex passing away.  While I am in no way Team Meg, I don't have any reason to discredit that she may have a lump, especially if she has that kind of family history.  The placement of the visit/test amongst the rest of the cancer talk this season made her seem like even more of an attention monger and for once I don't feel as if it were her fault.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Haha, yes! The dead-pan.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with Bravo's decision to edit in Meghan's cancer scare in the midst of Brooks (perhaps faking his) and Jimmy's ex passing away.  While I am in no way Team Meg, *I don't have any reason to discredit that she may have a lump, especially if she has that kind of family history. * The placement of the visit/test amongst the rest of the cancer talk this season made her seem like even more of an attention monger and for once I don't feel as if it were her fault.







what ever happened with her finding that lump???  i would think that if it really happened  and because of her family history she would be much more concerned about that instead of getting her trifling behind on the phone calling someone's doctor!!


----------



## pink1

I feel bad for Shannon's kids.  They are too young to be put in the middle of their parent's drama.


----------



## bag-princess

pink1 said:


> I feel bad for Shannon's kids.  They are too young to be put in the middle of their parent's drama.




yea - they are too young to be so involved with grown folks business.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> what ever happened with her finding that lump???  i would think that if it really happened  and because of her family history she would be much more concerned about that instead of getting her trifling behind on the phone calling someone's doctor!!


It was nothing - the doctor said it could have been an infection.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> It was nothing - the doctor said it could have been an infection.





thanks - i missed that.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

coconutsboston said:


> Vicki seems so in her element playing the grandma role.  I love her (I know, I know, not popular opinion), but she may be better off leaving the show and going that low-key route.  I'd rather she not because I'm selfish, BUT...it would be in her best interest.


 


bag-princess said:


> i love my OG,too!  i don't care what anyone says!  i don't think she is going anywhere thank goodness!


 


GoGlam said:


> I'm another fan of Vicky, even though I often don't agree with the things she says or does or how she reacts to something.  Watching her is entertaining and she is one of the only housewives that doesn't seem like she's constantly faking something.


 


horse17 said:


> I agree....and,  she does have a nice lifestyle...maybe not on a vanderpump scale, but nice nonetheless


 

I love Vicki too... I didn't think there were any Vicki fans left in this thread!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK so fast forward to next week.  

If Meghan called Brooks' new doctor - she's out of order, kinda.  If she was calling just to be calling, that would be one thing.  But she's being nosey and then has the nerve to go back and share with the other ladies! 

 She hasn't learned her lesson, has she?


----------



## michie

I like Vicki, too. She's still entertaining despite her craziness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like that Vickie is about her money, I like her purses and Chanel jackets...

she can keep the cray cray and bloated surgery face


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> OK so fast forward to next week.
> 
> If Meghan called Brooks' new doctor - she's out of order, kinda.  If she was calling just to be calling, that would be one thing.  But she's being nosey and then has the nerve to go back and share with the other ladies!
> 
> She hasn't learned her lesson, has she?


What could she have gotten his doctors to tell her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> What could she have gotten his doctors to tell her?



if he handles cancer patients - it's a very general question.  But she was calling to be nosey


----------



## Megs

tomz_grl said:


> Does anyone remember the pants Meghan had on while cooking? They looked like wide legged Missoni but I'm not sure and I can't find a pic online.



Yep those were Missoni. I liked them for lounging plus she is so tall and I'm tall too so I want to find them! Let me know if you do


----------



## sgj99

I'd rather run out into the tornado and take my chances than hang out with Vicki in a storm cellar.  she's just to hyper and high-maintaince.

Tamra's constant talk about being born again is so fake and insulting the viewers.

Shannon has lost all respect from me, having the Bravo crew film those daughters and their fake (i.e., set up and scripted) dinner for she and David is so wrong on so many levels.  why oh why can't she just keep her personal business to herself.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> if he handles cancer patients - it's a very general question.  But she was calling to be nosey


Ohhhhhh ok.  Couldn't she debunk that with an internet search? Did she only call to hear it from his office's mouth?


----------



## Crystalina

Omg David should just leave now. Shannon Beador will NEVER be satisfied or happy!


----------



## Crystalina

I'm watching Heather give the tour of Chateau Debrow. She is so pretentious!


----------



## pjhm

Crystalina said:


> I'm watching Heather give the tour of Chateau Debrow. She is so pretentious!




Is it possible to be too rich?


----------



## emcosmo1639

sgj99 said:


> I'd rather run out into the tornado and take my chances than hang out with Vicki in a storm cellar.  she's just to hyper and high-maintaince.
> 
> Tamra's constant talk about being born again is so fake and insulting the viewers.
> 
> Shannon has lost all respect from me, having the Bravo crew film those daughters and their fake (i.e., set up and scripted) dinner for she and David is so wrong on so many levels.  why oh why can't she just keep her personal business to herself.



I imagine Shannon is probably a genuine person, but she reminds me so much of the annoying people who run to social media anytime there is drama in their lives and post way too many details.  The only difference is that she's using reality tv instead of Facebook or instagram and seems oblivious to the effect on her kids.


----------



## Jayne1

coconutsboston said:


> Vicki seems so in her element playing the grandma role.  I love her (I know, I know, not popular opinion), but she may be better off leaving the show and going that low-key route.  I'd rather she not because I'm selfish, BUT...it would be in her best interest.



I like Vicki too!  I bet she would be a great friend and I admire the fact that she makes her own money and is so independent.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> OK so fast forward to next week.
> 
> If Meghan called Brooks' new doctor - she's out of order, kinda.  If she was calling just to be calling, that would be one thing.  But she's being nosey and then has the nerve to go back and share with the other ladies!
> 
> She hasn't learned her lesson, has she?





Kinda??? 

She is totally out of order! Even if she did ask the general question - why is that any of her business? It's not and she is so NOT concerned about Brooks! Her main reason is to be able to get in Vicki's face and say "told you" like the idiot she is!!

Just like you said - she is being nosey and has not learned anything!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Kinda???
> 
> She is totally out of order! Even if she did ask the general question - why is that any of her business? It's not and she is so NOT concerned about Brooks! Her main reason is to be able to get in Vicki's face and say "told you" like the idiot she is!!
> 
> Just like you said - she is being nosey and has not learned anything!



 say kinda because she could have googled.  But her birdbrain went and called and THEN had the told the other ladies - bad move.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> say kinda because she could have googled.  *But her birdbrain went and called and THEN had the told the other ladies - bad move*.






  "birdbrain"!!  that is her.  she is not smart enough to even say "i heard" from someone so i am not surprised she would use the google excuse!!  what i can't wait to see is if they are going to call her out on her obvious lack of boundries with something that is none of her business!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> "birdbrain"!!  that is her.  she is not smart enough to even say "i heard" from someone so i am not surprised she would use the google excuse!!  what i can't wait to see is if they are going to call her out on her obvious lack of boundries with something that is none of her business!



she could have been like Momma Joyce 'the streets is talking...'


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she could have been like Momma Joyce 'the streets is talking...'





:lolots::lolots::lolots:   oh no you didn't!!!   i almost spit out my tea!!


----------



## zippie

I wouldn't put it past Vicki that she and crooks cooked up the cancer together, to try and get sympathy and approval for this loser.  She doesn't want anyone questioning her and it makes me think she is hiding something.  She knew what Shannon was going to say at the birthday dinner and didn't want it on TV so she had a tantrum and walked off.  Same thing when her daughter brought up crooks.  Something is fishy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> I wouldn't put it past Vicki that she and crooks cooked up the cancer together, to try and get sympathy and approval for this loser.  She doesn't want anyone questioning her and it makes me think she is hiding something.  She knew what Shannon was going to say at the birthday dinner and didn't want it on TV so she had a tantrum and walked off.  Same thing when her daughter brought up crooks.  Something is fishy.



anytime someone says something about Brooks she screams and runs - that's her MO.  I found it so strange that she didn't want to discuss the issue of Brooks with Brianna on TV, yet had no problem with the cameras being there when she learned of her mother's passing...


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> anytime someone says something about Brooks she screams and runs - that's her MO.  I found it so strange that she didn't want to discuss the issue of Brooks with Brianna on TV, yet had no problem with the cameras being there when she learned of her mother's passing...


 


She wanted the cameras there when her mother died because that would create sympathy and good attention, instead of the negative she gets with crooks.  She disgusts me.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm sure the last thing Vicky was thinking about when hearing her mother died was to tell the cameras to leave.  Dealing with the death of a loved one is a part of life, I don't see what the big deal is and why that would make Vicky a bad person to have cameras there.  It's her reaction and she has every right to allow that to be shown on TV.


----------



## Sweetpea83

zippie said:


> I wouldn't put it past Vicki that she and crooks cooked up the cancer together, to try and get sympathy and approval for this loser.  She doesn't want anyone questioning her and it makes me think she is hiding something.  She knew what Shannon was going to say at the birthday dinner and didn't want it on TV so she had a tantrum and walked off.  Same thing when her daughter brought up crooks.  Something is fishy.


 


zippie said:


> She wanted the cameras there when her mother died because that would create sympathy and good attention, instead of the negative she gets with crooks.  She disgusts me.


 


All of this..


----------



## pot_luck

zippie said:


> She wanted the cameras there when her mother died because that would create sympathy and good attention, instead of the negative she gets with crooks.  *She disgusts me*.


 She behaves as if she has a personality disorder.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pot_luck said:


> She behaves as if she has a personality disorder.



That's a given


----------



## caitlin1214

Finally saw the Shannon's birthday episode. If they were trying to have a more open and honest marriage, why couldn't she say what she actually wanted for her birthday? 

It seems like she enjoys being the martyr.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I would hate to be in Briana shelter heaven for tornado. The placement for the shelter safety dosen't look safe. Why is it under the garage with cars? I'm with Briana, I rather deal with earthquakes than tornados...


----------



## bag-princess

Luxe_addiction said:


> I would hate to be in Briana shelter heaven for tornado. The placement for the shelter safety dosen't look safe. Why is it under the garage with cars? I'm with Briana, I rather deal with earthquakes than tornados...






I did not understand that at all! Here in the south all the shelters are outside away from the home!  I was thinking the same thing - they could be trapped inside!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^ +1!  Theirs seemed awfully small, too!


----------



## StylishMD

Megan is a COMPLETE idiot calling her mother's bilateral mastectomy 'The Angelina Jolie' surgery. Did this woman have a lobotomy?


----------



## barbie444

It wouldn't surprise if she did


StylishMD said:


> Megan is a COMPLETE idiot calling her mother's bilateral mastectomy 'The Angelina Jolie' surgery. Did this woman have a lobotomy?


----------



## bag-princess

StylishMD said:


> Megan is a COMPLETE idiot calling her mother's bilateral mastectomy 'The Angelina Jolie' surgery. Did this woman have a lobotomy?




i need a meme of jim - when he gets that "look" on his face when she starts talking and saying the most stupid things! THAT is what i feel like reading that.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

barbie444 said:


> It wouldn't surprise if she did


Me neither!!


----------



## StylishMD

bag-princess said:


> i need a meme of jim - when he gets that "look" on his face when she starts talking and saying the most stupid things! THAT is what i feel like reading that.


+1
How insensitive to ALL the other women living, or who lived with breast cancer. Goes to show where she gets her information from: ENews!


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> i need a meme of jim - when he gets that "look" on his face when she starts talking and saying the most stupid things! THAT is what i feel like reading that.



He is treating her like a 4 year old when he shuts her down.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> He is treating her like a 4 year old when he shuts her down.





Because she acts like one!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vicky has a forked tongue.  She claims to be this open book hence not minding being on a reality show because she is SO real yet she tried to shut the cameras down on something she didn't want shown.  What a phony.  Shes such a manipulator.  Brianna saw right through her.  She bought her that truck to show off AND get Brianna to go along with all things "Vicky".  I cannot stand that woman.


----------



## Megs

Megan is really really annoying and it appears that Jim is just as annoyed by her. 

Can I tell you that this meme of Shannon makes me laugh so hard I can't stop staring at it!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Megs said:


> Megan is really really annoying and it appears that Jim is just as annoyed by her.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I tell you that this meme of Shannon makes me laugh so hard I can't stop staring at it!!
> 
> 
> 
> media.giphy.com/media/3oEdvdF7brZfokis6I/giphy.gif




She is very annoying


----------



## Crystalina

Shannon reminds me of an old lady!


----------



## caitlin1214

That gif is hilarious! 


Can we call that Shannon's Judgy McGee Face?


----------



## lulilu

I think Shannon's confessionals can be very funny -- her comment about Heather's 13 bathrooms?


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I think Shannon's confessionals can be very funny -- her comment about Heather's 13 bathrooms?






Loved that one!!! LOL


----------



## kcf68

Yes I think Shannon's confessionals are funny too!  I think this is the one from Tamera's sex tape!


----------



## bag-princess

kcf68 said:


> Yes I think Shannon's confessionals are funny too!  I think this is the one from Tamera's sex tape!





it the look on her face - she is joking but says it soooo seriously!    if it wasn't for her many illnesses and pills and the mess with David that she can't stop bringing up she would be even funnier!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Megs said:


> Megan is really really annoying and it appears that Jim is just as annoyed by her.
> 
> Can I tell you that this meme of Shannon makes me laugh so hard I can't stop staring at it!!
> 
> media.giphy.com/media/3oEdvdF7brZfokis6I/giphy.gif


 
Lol, that meme is great! I love Shannon... her house, clothes, jewelry... everything is amazing. Her confessionals are hilarious!


----------



## Megs

GirlieShoppe said:


> Lol, that meme is great! I love Shannon... her house, clothes, jewelry... everything is amazing. Her confessionals are hilarious!



Her confessionals have been SO good this year!!


----------



## JNH14

So, I'm most curious about Brooks...does he or does he NOT have cancer?  He sure doesn't look sick....


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> So, I'm most curious about Brooks...does he or does he NOT have cancer?  He sure doesn't look sick....



we don't know.... yet...


----------



## macde90

Meagan has a big wide man-back.


----------



## JNH14

DC-Cutie said:


> we don't know.... yet...




I know, as I watch it, but I googled it as the season when filmed, was over a while ago. I figured it would have been public by now.


----------



## floatinglili

GirlieShoppe said:


> Lol, that meme is great! I love Shannon... her house, clothes, jewelry... everything is amazing. Her confessionals are hilarious!




She has excellent taste no doubt about that. Love her house furnishings!!


----------



## guccimamma

macde90 said:


> Meagan has a big wide man-back.



she has the body of a 17 year old boy.

maybe that's the point.


----------



## sgj99

macde90 said:


> Meagan has a big wide man-back.



just the way Jimbo likes it 
(y'all know you were thinking that too)


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> just the way Jimbo likes it
> (y'all know you were thinking that too)


 
oh no you did 'nt!


----------



## TinksDelite

sgj99 said:


> just the way Jimbo likes it
> (y'all know you were thinking that too)



LMAO... so wrong! yet soooo right!


----------



## coconutsboston

Megs said:


> Megan is really really annoying and it appears that Jim is just as annoyed by her.
> 
> Can I tell you that this meme of Shannon makes me laugh so hard I can't stop staring at it!!
> 
> media.giphy.com/media/3oEdvdF7brZfokis6I/giphy.gif


I LOVED that part when I first saw it! So glad there's a .gif!


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan has 0 sense of personal boundaries.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really wanna scream when I hear vickie say 'when they CASTED meghan, they CASTED wrong'...  UH, for all her screaming about education she needs to know 'casted' isn't a word.  It's 'cast'

Yes, I do agree now 100% Meghan overstepped her bounds.  She could have done her internet search and ended it there.  You can't go emailing/calling/finding folks

Although, Vickie did something similar with Slade, so she has no room to be mad.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jimmy looked like he'd rather have his d!ck slammed in a sliding glass door than have to defend Meghan AGAIN.  If Jimmy does ditch her, she will have deserved every last bit of it.  She is a total moron with nothing to do. 

"Knowledge is power"?!  May as well say "Snooping is power" and get that out of the way.  

She just runs around from person to person stirring everything up.  Totally get a life, homegirl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Jimmy looked like he'd rather have his d!ck slammed in a sliding glass door than have to defend Meghan AGAIN.  If Jimmy does ditch her, she will have deserved every last bit of it.  She is a total moron with nothing to do.
> 
> "Knowledge is power"?!  May as well say "Snooping is power" and get that out of the way.
> 
> She just runs around from person to person stirring everything up.  Totally get a life, homegirl.



She's like a child


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so now we have it, Vickie totally sticks up or lies for Brooks.  She told Tamara HE made the comment at the hockey game.  But now she's saying SHE said it.

Thank goodness for Bravo playing it back.  Now if they could do the same at the reunion


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so now we have it, Vickie totally sticks up or lies for Brooks.  She told Tamara HE made the comment at the hockey game.  But now she's saying SHE said it.
> 
> Thank goodness for Bravo playing it back.  Now if they could do the same at the reunion


That was hokey! She totally said Brooks said it!  

I did almost fall off the sofa when Vicki kept telling Tamra to keep her voice down and talk like a normal person.  What the actual....

Guess the season couldn't end without a good Vicki/Tamra row.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> That was hokey! She totally said Brooks said it!
> 
> I did almost fall off the sofa when Vicki kept telling Tamra to keep her voice down and talk like a normal person.  What the actual....
> 
> Guess the season couldn't end without a good Vicki/Tamra row.




this is one of the most toxic relationships I've ever seen.


----------



## missyb

Vicki looks very pathetic covering up for brooks when it came to Tamara.


----------



## DC-Cutie

missyb said:


> Vicki looks very pathetic covering up for brooks when it came to Tamara.



it's strange - she covers up for brooks with Tamara and doesn't want to discuss him on camera with Brianna


----------



## sgj99

as far as Ryan and Sarah go - how can Ryan be afraid of marrying her but have a child with her?  i don't understand the idea that having a child with someone is less of a commitment than parenthood ...


----------



## Crystalina

sgj99 said:


> as far as Ryan and Sarah go - how can Ryan be afraid of marrying her but have a child with her?  i don't understand the idea that having a child with someone is less of a commitment than parenthood ...




Ryan looks like the Lucky Charms leprechaun and is as bright as a box of rocks.


----------



## rubycat

The Eddie/jimmy part hug seemed a bit long?


----------



## hermes_lemming

coconutsboston said:


> Jimmy looked like he'd rather have his d!ck slammed in a sliding glass door than have to defend Meghan AGAIN.  If Jimmy does ditch her, she will have deserved every last bit of it.  She is a total moron with nothing to do.
> 
> "Knowledge is power"?!  May as well say "Snooping is power" and get that out of the way.
> 
> She just runs around from person to person stirring everything up.  Totally get a life, homegirl.



This made me giggle


----------



## hermes_lemming

rubycat said:


> The Eddie/jimmy part hug seemed a bit long?



Eddie has this sleazy aura about him.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Vicki is such a friggin hypocrite


----------



## swags

I am not a Brooks fan but consider the source isn't a horrific thing to say and since Tamra introduced the psychic that can feel people's cancer, I could see him being irritated with her. As for Meghan, if someone started a probe (sorry) to see if Jim is gay, she would be furious.


----------



## horse17

hermes_lemming said:


> Eddie has this sleazy aura about him.


i agree


----------



## Nahreen

hermes_lemming said:


> Eddie has this sleazy aura about him.



I think it is because he looks unshaved most of the time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Nahreen said:


> I think it is because he looks unshaved most of the time.



Nah, I've been around scruffy dudes. There is something sleazy about him.


----------



## Nahreen

hermes_lemming said:


> Nah, I've been around scruffy dudes. There is something sleazy about him.



I wonder what made him interested in Tamara.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Oh geez, where to begin... lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

So next season, we will see:

Ryan and his fiance/ baby momma - broken up, she's moved back to NorCal and he's in Tamara & Eddies spare bedroom
Tamara and Eddie are on the outs
Jimmy and Meghan are done
Shannon and David are half way done

just leaves Heather and Terry


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tamara going in and Eddie eating lol.

So Vicki can yell all she wants but because Tamara got all loud she's like you have 4 kids and a grandma act like it...She is such a hypocrite


----------



## tomz_grl

Vicki and the 'She needs to respect her elders' comment was so beyond ridiculous. Give me a freaking break. And then her commenting on Tamara screaming...hello!!!???? She's the queen of screaming. 


Tamara said on WWHL that Brooks broke up with Vicki and that Vicki's heart broken over it. He's a MASTER manipulator! He's keeping her on a short leash and she needs to wake up and see that sh!t quick. 


The bro hug between Eddie and Jimmy was very telling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Vicki and the 'She needs to respect her elders' comment was so beyond ridiculous. Give me a freaking break. And then her commenting on Tamara screaming...hello!!!???? She's the queen of screaming.
> 
> 
> Tamara said on WWHL that Brooks broke up with Vicki and that Vicki's heart broken over it. He's a MASTER manipulator! He's keeping her on a short leash and she needs to wake up and see that sh!t quick.
> 
> 
> The bro hug between Eddie and Jimmy was very telling.



I couldn't tell if they were hugging holding on, knowing they had to go home to two batish crazy women - LOL

Vickie and her 'elder' comment - I had to laugh.  Because she gets mad when she's called old..  can't have it both ways


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> So next season, we will see:
> 
> Ryan and his fiance/ baby momma - broken up, she's moved back to NorCal and he's in Tamara & Eddies spare bedroom
> Tamara and Eddie are on the outs
> Jimmy and Meghan are done
> Shannon and David are half way done
> 
> just leaves Heather and Terry



spot on


----------



## pursegrl12

best part of the episode is the little clip they showed of megan and jim walking into the party...they walk in, Megan waves at the people on the opposite side of the pool and jim says "Your're waving at no one"

**dead**

f-in hilarious!!! He's so sassy!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She's like a child



she puts alllllll that time and effort searching for something that is none of her business!!





DC-Cutie said:


> So next season, we will see:
> 
> Ryan and his fiance/ baby momma - broken up, she's moved back to NorCal and he's in Tamara & Eddies spare bedroom
> Tamara and Eddie are on the outs
> Jimmy and Meghan are done
> Shannon and David are half way done
> 
> just leaves Heather and Terry




yea - that sums it all up nicely!!  





pursegrl12 said:


> best part of the episode is the little clip they showed of megan and jim walking into the party...they walk in, Megan waves at the people on the opposite side of the pool *and jim says "Your're waving at no one"*
> 
> **dead**
> 
> f-in hilarious!!! He's so sassy!!!!





  i love that he doesn't even try and hide the way he thinks about her stupidity  and yet she just doesn't seem to get it!


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> she puts alllllll that time and effort searching for something that is none of her business!!


 
I honestly thought it became her business once Vicki put her 2 cents into Meghan's family matters.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I honestly thought it became her business once Vicki put her 2 cents into Meghan's family matters.




2 cents is not the same as getting on the phone and tracking  down information about Meghan's family. If she can't stand the heat thing don't go near the kitchen.


----------



## starrynite_87

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tamara going in and Eddie eating lol.
> 
> So Vicki can yell all she wants but because Tamara got all loud she's like you have 4 kids and a grandma act like it...She is such a hypocrite




Excuse me this is the same woman a few episodes ago who was telling Meghan to leave her stepdaughter alone and not parent her,,then decided that she could tell Meghan how to parent her troubled teenaged stepdaughter since she's not in a traditional high school.


----------



## Crystalina

Did anyone else notice how Vicky didn't shed a tear even when she was "crying" over what Meghan said about Brooks cancer at heathers luncheon?


----------



## macde90

I known I'm in the minority here but I have to side with Vicki and Brooks. Meaghan was completely wrong when she contacted the ex who lives in MS. She went too far and old girlfriends lie all of the time. 

Not to mention, Brooks looks sick. He's skinny,  he has a heavy spray tan and he is wearing heavy make-up. I think something is wrong eith him. Maybe not cancer but he looks like something is wrong.


----------



## horse17

^  I agree with you on this one...vicki def stuck her nose into meghans life/marriage...but what meghan did was cray cray/psycho IMO


----------



## pjhm

I can't imagine how Vickys antics can be good for her business. As a business owner, she's the last number I'd call for insurance - I think she must be driving people away.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

pursegrl12 said:


> best part of the episode is the little clip they showed of megan and jim walking into the party...they walk in, Megan waves at the people on the opposite side of the pool and jim says "Your're waving at no one"
> 
> **dead**
> 
> f-in hilarious!!! He's so sassy!!!!


This was awesome! So funny


----------



## Jayne1

macde90 said:


> Not to mention, Brooks looks sick. He's skinny,  he has a heavy spray tan and he is wearing heavy make-up. I think something is wrong eith him. Maybe not cancer but he looks like something is wrong.



He's skinny because he was on a strict made up diet, no?


----------



## grace04

The absolute best thing I've ever seen on any RHW's episode ever:  Jim muttering at Meghan "you're waving at nothing" as they walked into Shannon's party.  Priceless.


----------



## floatinglili

horse17 said:


> ^  I agree with you on this one...vicki def stuck her nose into meghans life/marriage...but what meghan did was cray cray/psycho IMO




Meghan's has that youthful impetuous spoilt-girl  'anything you can do ...' Competitiveness about her. She'll grow out of it I hope. 
At first she really annoyed me. And she still does lol. But now I like her as well 

She gives GREAT fashion. 

The view of her hip bones jutting from her bikini does give me pause though. Hope she is okay physically.


----------



## Creativelyswank

sgj99 said:


> as far as Ryan and Sarah go - how can Ryan be afraid of marrying her but have a child with her?  i don't understand the idea that having a child with someone is less of a commitment than parenthood ...


 
I counted down the days until my daughter turned 18 and my ex not fit for a husband, would be out of my life on a pretty permanent basis. Believe me it's not the same  That could be why it took me 11 years of cohabitation, while having a child in the course of it, before I would marry my darling husband.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Megan is psycho, full on coo coo for cocoa puffs psycho. Perhaps Jim is afraid she will out him, since her ethics are nonexistent. It's one thing to google privately in your home, but to pick up the phone and call drs. and exes...perhaps she needs a hobby, like volunteering for a cancer charity.


----------



## horse17

floatinglili said:


> Meghan's has that youthful impetuous spoilt-girl  'anything you can do ...' Competitiveness about her. She'll grow out of it I hope.
> At first she really annoyed me. And she still does lol. But now I like her as well
> 
> She gives GREAT fashion.
> 
> The view of her hip bones jutting from her bikini does give me pause though. Hope she is okay physically.


shes 30 years old!..lol....yes, shes young compared to most of the others, but not that young where she doesnt know right from wrong......or normal from cray cray...I actually dont think she is a mean girl, I just think she really needs to get a life...


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> I known I'm in the minority here but I have to side with Vicki and Brooks.* Meaghan was completely wrong when she contacted the ex who lives in MS. She went too far* and old girlfriends lie all of the time.
> 
> Not to mention, Brooks looks sick. He's skinny,  he has a heavy spray tan and he is wearing heavy make-up. I think something is wrong eith him. Maybe not cancer but he looks like something is wrong.






horse17 said:


> ^  *I agree with you on this one...vicki def stuck her nose into meghans life/marriage..*.but what meghan did was cray cray/psycho IMO




i don't know how anyone can justify her doing this just because vicki  made a comment about her marriage!  that was going waaaaaay out of  line!    she is an idiot!  and she is not a young idiot either - she is 30!!!  yea she is younger than the others - lawd knows she looooves to point that out - but she is too damn old for people to try and excuse her childish behavior because of that!




pjhm said:


> I can't imagine how Vickys antics can be good for her business. As a business owner, she's the last number I'd call for insurance - I think she must be driving people away.





well she doesn't seem be hurting for biz - didn't she have to go to Florida recently for an award they were giving her for her performance in the insurance industry??


----------



## floatinglili

I'm a slowie. Just saw the epi where meghan and vicky meet at the sex party. They are honestly as bad as each other.


----------



## starrynite_87

macde90 said:


> I known I'm in the minority here but I have to side with Vicki and Brooks. Meaghan was completely wrong when she contacted the ex who lives in MS. She went too far and old girlfriends lie all of the time.
> 
> Not to mention, Brooks looks sick. He's skinny,  he has a heavy spray tan and he is wearing heavy make-up. I think something is wrong eith him. Maybe not cancer but he looks like something is wrong.



IMO Brooks doesn't look sick...he's lost weight (in a healthy way) and to be honest I think this is the best he's looked.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just don't know of any person going through Chemo that hops on a plane for treatments, it seems like something the doctors would be against for obvious reasons.

Brianna made the same comment to Vickie while she was screaming and yelling.

I just know, that something isn't adding up and knowing Vickie's quest to put on the perfect image - we will probably never know the truth if we wait for her to tell it.  I remember there were reports about him being in arrears with child support.  She tried to hush that.  then it came out that she paid his child support current.  

I bet she is missing Donn... I know I do.  I liked him (from what I saw and Michael and Brianna adored him, so he can't be all that bad.  Maybe not a good husband, but seems to be a good guy)


----------



## hermes_lemming

DC-Cutie said:


> I just don't know of any person going through Chemo that hops on a plane for treatments, it seems like something the doctors would be against for obvious reasons.
> 
> Brianna made the same comment to Vickie while she was screaming and yelling.
> 
> I just know, that something isn't adding up and knowing Vickie's quest to put on the perfect image - we will probably never know the truth if we wait for her to tell it.  I remember there were reports about him being in arrears with child support.  She tried to hush that.  then it came out that she paid his child support current.
> 
> I bet she is missing Donn... I know I do.  I liked him (from what I saw and Michael and Brianna adored him, so he can't be all that bad.  Maybe not a good husband, but seems to be a good guy)



Donn could be one of those guys who's a great dad but not so great husband, kwim?


----------



## DC-Cutie

hermes_lemming said:


> Donn could be one of those guys who's a great dad but not so great husband, kwim?



isn't that what I wrote?


----------



## hermes_lemming

DC-Cutie said:


> isn't that what I wrote?



Sorry no sleep here. My point was yes he may not be all that bad but I think sometimes being a great dad just doesn't cut it, a wife needs a partner in all aspects of the marriage. Hence the divorce.


----------



## bag-princess

hermes_lemming said:


> Donn could be one of those guys who's a great dad but not so great husband, kwim?




and a grown woman - with grown kids - does not need a baby daddy!  she wants a husband.


----------



## coconutsboston

floatinglili said:


> Meghan's has that youthful impetuous spoilt-girl  'anything you can do ...' Competitiveness about her. She'll grow out of it I hope.
> At first she really annoyed me. And she still does lol. But now I like her as well
> 
> She gives GREAT fashion.
> 
> The view of her hip bones jutting from her bikini does give me pause though. Hope she is okay physically.


Except she's not a "girl".  She's in her 30s.  She should have grown out of that 6 years ago at best.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Except she's not a "girl".  She's in her 30s.  She should have grown out of that 6 years ago at best.





THIS

how in the world can she say she is trying to parent her step-daughter when she acts like a teenager herself!  she loves to point out how much younger she is like it is doing her some big favor - it's not!  she proves how young and stupid she is all they time.  we don't need a reminder.


----------



## starrynite_87

Vicki is finally getting a taste of her own medicine...Tamra and her spent so much time and energy digging up information and bad mouthing Slade and Gretchen, but when someone does it to her it's not ok, she had no issue when Tamra contacted both Gretchen and Slade's ex's or when they looked at the court documents for Slade's child support case.


----------



## Sweetpea83

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki is finally getting a taste of her own medicine...Tamra and her spent so much time and energy digging up information and bad mouthing Slade and Gretchen, but when someone does it to her it's not ok, she had no issue when Tamra contacted both Gretchen and Slade's ex's or when they looked at the court documents for Slade's child support case.


 
This!


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki is finally getting a taste of her own medicine...Tamra and her spent so much time and energy digging up information and bad mouthing Slade and Gretchen, but when someone does it to her it's not ok, she had no issue when Tamra contacted both Gretchen and Slade's ex's or when they looked at the court documents for Slade's child support case.



exactly!  Vicki is such a hypocrite but when it was pointed out to her (i think during Gretchen's last reunion) she refused to see any correlation between Brooks child support issues and Slade's.


----------



## sgj99

.


----------



## swags

They are all very hypocritical. 
Tamra likes to dig up dirt on the others men and then gets irate when confronted. I hope its asked about her son and his arrest regarding the mother of his kid.


----------



## GoGlam

grace04 said:


> The absolute best thing I've ever seen on any RHW's episode ever:  Jim muttering at Meghan "you're waving at nothing" as they walked into Shannon's party.  Priceless.




Omg I thought that was so incredibly rude and really highlighted how much he seems to dislike her.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I just don't know of any person going through Chemo that hops on a plane for treatments, it seems like something the doctors would be against for obvious reasons.
> 
> Brianna made the same comment to Vickie while she was screaming and yelling.
> 
> I just know, that something isn't adding up and knowing Vickie's quest to put on the perfect image - we will probably never know the truth if we wait for her to tell it.  I remember there were reports about him being in arrears with child support.  She tried to hush that.  then it came out that she paid his child support current.
> 
> I bet she is missing Donn... I know I do.  I liked him (from what I saw and Michael and Brianna adored him, so he can't be all that bad.  Maybe not a good husband, but seems to be a good guy)




Some people will sort of move to an area that has good treatment temporarily. They don't usually travel until their treatment is done but they have.  Depends how sick they are.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Some people will sort of move to an area that has good treatment temporarily. They don't usually travel until their treatment is done but they have.  Depends how sick they are.



move temporarily yes, I know a few people that have done that.  But traveling in particular, flying, is a no-no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki is finally getting a taste of her own medicine...Tamra and her spent so much time and energy digging up information and bad mouthing Slade and Gretchen, but when someone does it to her it's not ok, she had no issue when Tamra contacted both Gretchen and Slade's ex's or when they looked at the court documents for Slade's child support case.



exactly.  I hate that Andy NEVER brings this up at reunions


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Omg I thought that was so incredibly rude and r*eally highlighted how much he seems to dislike her*.





everyone sees that - except her.  i think his patience is getting thinner and thinner with her.


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> everyone sees that - except her.  i think his patience is getting thinner and thinner with her.




Kind of feel bad for her but then she does something like call a doctor to fish for information on someone else and I think that she may need professional help!


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> I just don't know of any person going through Chemo that hops on a plane for treatments, it seems like something the doctors would be against for obvious reasons.
> 
> Brianna made the same comment to Vickie while she was screaming and yelling.
> 
> I just know, that something isn't adding up and knowing Vickie's quest to put on the perfect image - we will probably never know the truth if we wait for her to tell it.  I remember there were reports about him being in arrears with child support.  She tried to hush that.  then it came out that she paid his child support current.
> 
> I bet she is missing Donn... I know I do.  I liked him (from what I saw and Michael and Brianna adored him, so he can't be all that bad.  Maybe not a good husband, but seems to be a good guy)




I totally agree with all of this!

Don was funny, called Vicki on her ****, and was way better looking than Brooke's, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Kind of feel bad for her but then she does something like call a doctor to fish for information on someone else and I think that she may need professional help!



she's going to get professional help, the legal kind when Jim divorces her


----------



## swags

Crystalina said:


> I totally agree with all of this!
> 
> Don was funny, called Vicki on her ****, and was way better looking than Brooke's, IMO.



I think Vicki mentioned that she probably shouldn't have divorced him. I think it was partly financial and partly that now she has to deal with a lot with dating (brooks)


----------



## GoGlam

dc-cutie said:


> she's going to get professional help, the legal kind when jim divorces her




lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> I totally agree with all of this!
> 
> Don was funny, called Vicki on her ****, and was way better looking than Brooke's, IMO.



I thought he was handsome.  I still can't get over Brooks and his missing tooth when he first started dating Vickie.  LOL  like you just walking around as a so-called businessman with a missing tooth???  who does that


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Kind of feel bad for her but then she does something like call a doctor to fish for information on someone else and I think that she may need professional help!





She has gone into the "Gladys Kravitz" stage of nosey!  LOL


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she's going to get professional help, the legal kind when Jim divorces her




LOL 

I would not be surprised if he made sure she gets but the bare minimum!!  I bet he dumps her before the minimum number of years!


----------



## caitlin1214

I saw the sex party episode. 


The leech thing I did not need to see, but it was funny when they all started hitting Terry, like "What'd you DO to her!?!"

I figure if you have the money for odd treatments (like they do) why wouldn't they try them? 

I've never heard it done with leeches before (usually they get blood out of the arm) but it sounded like Terry and Heather had a vampire facial. 

The situation was all very sitcom-y: "I'm bleeding on my skirt so I need to borrow someone else's dress. You have a problem with your top, so you can wear mine."

Of COURSE Vicki being judgmental Vicki felt the need to tell the Sushi Girl exactly what she thought of her doing that in the bonus clip. 

It sounds like it's pretty good money: sushi models like her could make about $150 an hour. (You add the hour to prepare and the 2-4 hours for the party and she could be going home with $750 for the evening.)

(Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/o0zpl/iama_body_sushi_model_nyotaimori_ama_about_being/)

I don't know how comfortable I'd be eating something off of someone. 

I saw an episode of Naked Vegas where a chef wanted to debut her food for some investors so she had the team match the girl to the tablecloth she was planning to use along with a preview of the dishes she was planning to serve. 

The actual food was served to the investors on a glass table on top of the model.


----------



## caitlin1214

Going into someone's medical records is taking it too far, but Vicki can't stick her nose in someone else's business, only to get all offended and outraged if God forbid someone dares question her.


----------



## girlonthecoast

caitlin1214 said:


> Going into someone's medical records is taking it too far, but Vicki can't stick her nose in someone else's business, only to get all offended and outraged if God forbid someone dares question her.


I KNOW!!!! I watched the sex party episode too last night and this was driving me crazy the whole time. I feel like Vicki blew the whole thing out of proportion and she lost all her credibility with me when the flashbacks showed that she did, infact, say that she's never been to one of his doctor's appointments. Brooks is such a shady person but no one was trying to say that he doesn't have cancer except for maybe the psychic. Like Meagan said, there would've been so many ways to defuse the situation while behaving like a rational person.

Originally I was really confused about why Meagan even cared about Brooks' medical treatments but Heather really did a good job of explaining it in her talking head.

The 'sex tape' was seven seconds of me cringing until Eddie and Tamra got a real laugh from me at the end which was unexpected.

Meagan bringing Jim into the argument had me shaking my head. But I think he actually did a decent job of defending Meagan in the end. But it was comical how over it he was while trying to reason with Vicki.


----------



## GoGlam

girlonthecoast said:


> I KNOW!!!! I watched the sex party episode too last night and this was driving me crazy the whole time. I feel like Vicki blew the whole thing out of proportion and she lost all her credibility with me when the flashbacks showed that she did, infact, say that she's never been to one of his doctor's appointments. Brooks is such a shady person but no one was trying to say that he doesn't have cancer except for maybe the psychic. Like Meagan said, there would've been so many ways to defuse the situation while behaving like a rational person.
> 
> Originally I was really confused about why Meagan even cared about Brooks' medical treatments but Heather really did a good job of explaining it in her talking head.
> 
> The 'sex tape' was seven seconds of me cringing until Eddie and Tamra got a real laugh from me at the end which was unexpected.
> 
> Meagan bringing Jim into the argument had me shaking my head. But I think he actually did a decent job of defending Meagan in the end. But it was comical how over it he was while trying to reason with Vicki.




I don't understand the fact that Vicky said she has been to his chemo treatments. To me, that seems more legit than even just a simple doctor's visit.  I would think that chemo is difficult to fake, unless of course Vicky is also in on it and he was really getting vitamins pumped in or something!


----------



## junqueprincess

GoGlam said:


> I don't understand the fact that Vicky said she has been to his chemo treatments. To me, that seems more legit than even just a simple doctor's visit.  I would think that chemo is difficult to fake, unless of course Vicky is also in on it and he was really getting vitamins pumped in or something!




You are right there are so many IV vitamin infusions one can get now. 

I kind of understand where Megan is coming from, although it takes a lot more for me to go over the edge. At the end of the day she didn't get his medical records she only inquired as to his doctor's specialty. And as it turns out he doesn't treat cancer. Brooke's is the worst. The fact that other people are writing on blogs that he pretended to have cancer previously says it all. 

I have no patience for Megan, I can't figure out if this is all to gain a spot on the show or she really has the personality of a mean girl 8th grader. I couldn't spend a day with her- she also isn't any fun!


----------



## absolutpink

horse17 said:


> shes 30 years old!..lol....yes, shes young compared to most of the others, but not that young where she doesnt know right from wrong......or normal from cray cray...I actually dont think she is a mean girl, I just think she really needs to get a life...





bag-princess said:


> i don't know how anyone can justify her doing this just because vicki  made a comment about her marriage!  that was going waaaaaay out of  line!    she is an idiot!  and she is not a young idiot either - she is 30!!!  yea she is younger than the others - lawd knows she looooves to point that out - but she is too damn old for people to try and excuse her childish behavior because of that!





junqueprincess said:


> I have no patience for Megan, I can't figure out if this is all to gain a spot on the show or she really has the personality of a mean girl 8th grader. I couldn't spend a day with her- she also isn't any fun!



THIS! I'm 31 and I can't imagine acting anything even close to how Megan is. She talks like she's 21... she's not. She's a married woman in her 30's and she needs to grow up.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> Of COURSE Vicki being judgmental Vicki felt the need to tell the Sushi Girl exactly what she thought of her doing that in the bonus clip.
> 
> It sounds like it's pretty good money: sushi models like her could make about $150 an hour. (You add the hour to prepare and the 2-4 hours for the party and she could be going home with $750 for the evening.)



I'm so over Vicky.  And Meghan.  And Tamara.  

I've never understood the allure of having sushi served on any human body.  I like my sushi to be ice cold (as it should be).  Doesn't the human body warm it up?  Yuk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm so over Vicky.  And Meghan.  And Tamara.
> 
> I've never understood the allure of having sushi served on any human body.  I like my sushi to be ice cold (as it should be).  Doesn't the human body warm it up?  Yuk.



I;m over those 3 as well.

I think Tamara was trying to relive the scene from Sex & the City movie, with the sushi...  she failed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It would be hard to pass off pretty much any other type infusion treatment as a chemo infusion.  The protocol for chemo is unlike other types of infusions.  It is, after all, literally poison.  I'm no Vicki fan, but I don't think she'd lie about that.  Of course, I wouldn't put it past Brooks to put a spin on whatever treatments she saw.


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm so over Vicky.  And Meghan.  And Tamara.
> 
> I've never understood the allure of having sushi served on any human body.  I like my sushi to be ice cold (as it should be).  Doesn't the human body warm it up?  Yuk.



I think the food was on the banana leaves on her skin, so it wasn't touching her directly. (That wouldn't change my mind about not eating it, but food on banana leaves is better than food directly on skin). 


I've also seen episodes of reality shows where people throw parties that had a model in a strolling table. 


(At Tamra's party, the model wouldn't be a Geisha. She'd be wearing lingerie or a corset, or something.) 

If she did that and the sushi was on ice, that might be a bit more appetizing to people.

I don't like sushi where I feel like I'm in an episode of Fear Factor, and I feel like I would be with what was served.

Unagi rolls, on the other hand ... 





DC-Cutie said:


> I;m over those 3 as well.
> 
> I think Tamara was trying to relive the scene from Sex & the City movie, with the sushi...  she failed.



Samantha's sushi thing didn't work out so well for her, either!


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> LOL
> 
> I would not be surprised if he made sure she gets but the bare minimum!!  I bet he dumps her before the minimum number of years!



And written into the pre-nup that he only has to pay alimony if she doesn't get re-married within x number of years.  



bag-princess said:


> She has gone into the "Gladys Kravitz" stage of nosey!  LOL



This had me in tears!  HAA!


How often was Brooks getting chemo treatments before he stopped?  If it was frequent enough, I would speculate that he would have a port.  Granted if he did, he could partially debunk all of the rumors by showing that.  



absolutpink said:


> THIS! I'm 31 and I can't imagine acting anything even close to how Megan is. She talks like she's 21... she's not. She's a married woman in her 30's and she needs to grow up.



This is why I found her so utterly asinine to begin with.  We're the same age too and I can't even begin to fathom choosing to act like she does.  I cringe when I watch her.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> I;m over those 3 as well.
> 
> I think Tamara was trying to relive the scene from Sex & the City movie, with the sushi...  she failed.


That's exactly what I thought she was doing.  It didn't really fit with the S&M theme at all rather than for nudity's sake.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> And written into the pre-nup that he only has to pay alimony if she doesn't get re-married within x number of years.
> 
> 
> 
> *This had me in tears!  HAA!*






well she is not peeking in windows or going through their trash like Gladys would do - yet - but i would not put it past her!  she had no problem picking up the phone to check on doctor's - will she next be calling the pharmacy to find out what his meds he is taking???  
she is on a mission to expose vicky and brooks just like gladys was to expose samantha!


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> It would be hard to pass off pretty much any other type infusion treatment as a chemo infusion.  The protocol for chemo is unlike other types of infusions.  It is, after all, literally poison.  I'm no Vicki fan, but I don't think she'd lie about that.  Of course, I wouldn't put it past Brooks to put a spin on whatever treatments she saw.



+1.  I have observed people getting chemo treatments on too many occasions to count.  Some become violently ill, others sit on the phone doing work and go right into the office afterwards.  My sister had no ill reaction to chemo.  Each person, the extent of their illness, the drug cocktail, etc. is different.  Also, my SO, after chemo after chemo stopped working, decided to try holistic treatment.  I was brokenhearted (because I wanted him to live) but had to support his decision which was made after suffering through many ineffective chemo treatments.

So I didn't find Brooks' behavior to be obviously fake.  If it was, shame on him.  Because cancer is about the worst diagnosis one can get.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> I think the food was on the banana leaves on her skin, so it wasn't touching her directly. (That wouldn't change my mind about not eating it, but food on banana leaves is better than food directly on skin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also seen episodes of reality shows where people throw parties that had a model in a strolling table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At Tamra's party, the model wouldn't be a Geisha. She'd be wearing lingerie or a corset, or something.)
> 
> 
> 
> If she did that and the sushi was on ice, that might be a bit more appetizing to people.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like sushi where I feel like I'm in an episode of Fear Factor, and I feel like I would be with what was served.
> 
> 
> 
> Unagi rolls, on the other hand ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's sushi thing didn't work out so well for her, either!




I think the trend started with Japanese businessmen years ago even before SATC.  The sushi was on leaves on the nude womans body.  Still would get warm IMO but I don't think guys care about warm sushi in those situations...


----------



## hermes_lemming

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ded-reality-star-probe-info-break-couple.html

This is just wierd. The mistress has a striking resemblance to Shannon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wow...yes!!


----------



## swags

That photo of them in the bed must be like a punch in the stomach for Shannon. What married man allows his mistress to take selfies of them in bed?? I will be surprised if Shannon doesn't decide to end it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

swags said:


> That photo of them in the bed must be like a punch in the stomach for Shannon. What married man allows his mistress to take selfies of them in bed?? I will be surprised if Shannon doesn't decide to end it.


 


That's Shannon..not the mistress..in bed.


----------



## swags

Sweetpea83 said:


> That's Shannon..not the mistress..in bed.



Oh my mistake. I didn't realize that was Shannon.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> That photo of them in the bed must be like a punch in the stomach for Shannon. What married man allows his mistress to take selfies of them in bed?? I will be surprised if Shannon doesn't decide to end it.



I was wondering that too -- I can't really tell if it's Shannon or the other woman.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I was wondering that too -- I can't really tell if it's Shannon or the other woman.



In the corner it looks like the photo is labeled Shannon Instagram but at first glance I did not think it was her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, doesn't look like her..but it is. I remember seeing that photo on Shannon's instagram page.


----------



## hermes_lemming

It's like they're twins separated at birth. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she seems like she's on some Single White Female ish (obsessive) - getting her children on the same sports team that David Coaches...


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> she seems like she's on some Single White Female ish (obsessive) - getting her children on the same sports team that David Coaches...



And getting to know Shannon. 



So the whole time she's getting friendly with her, it was like, "Hi, I'm doing your husband. And he's doing me!"


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> she seems like she's on some Single White Female ish (obsessive) - getting her children on the same sports team that David Coaches...


 


caitlin1214 said:


> And getting to know Shannon.
> 
> 
> 
> So the whole time she's getting friendly with her, it was like, "Hi, I'm doing your husband. And he's doing me!"


 

It takes a truly vile person to behave like that.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she seems like she's on some Single White Female ish (obsessive) - getting her children on the same sports team that David Coaches...





GirlieShoppe said:


> It takes a truly vile person to behave like that.





BOTH of these!!!


this is why i do not deal with women. my circle is VERY small.  there won't be no coming to my house to sniff around my husband.


----------



## Petrova

hermes_lemming said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ded-reality-star-probe-info-break-couple.html
> 
> This is just wierd. The mistress has a striking resemblance to Shannon.



In this picture from the article that is Lindsay Davenport, the former professional tennis player standing to the left of Nicole McMackin.


----------



## swags

caitlin1214 said:


> And getting to know Shannon.
> 
> 
> 
> So the whole time she's getting friendly with her, it was like, "Hi, I'm doing your husband. And he's doing me!"



I don't know how Shannon keeps on keeping on. To have lived through David and his whore a year ago and then to relive the whole thing again? And the 3 daughters in the middle of it?


----------



## Cherrasaki

The mistress looks Shannon's age imo even though she's younger.


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> That photo of them in the bed must be like a punch in the stomach for Shannon. What married man allows his mistress to take selfies of them in bed?? I will be surprised if Shannon doesn't decide to end it.



It took me quite a while to realize that pic was Shannon - and ONLY because I saw Shannon Instagram on it finally.


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> And getting to know Shannon.
> 
> 
> 
> So the whole time she's getting friendly with her, it was like, "Hi, I'm doing your husband. And he's doing me!"


Plus, did the daughters befriend each other?  Shannon & David's kids all know about the affair, so did the one involved have to break off a friendship on top of the other mess?


----------



## bag-princess

she must have thought someone would be interested in them - NOT! - and is holding out for a wedding special. 


----------------



*'RHOC' Star Gretchen Rossi Cancels Wedding to Slade Smiley Again
*



It may take some time before Gretchen Rossi and Slade Smiley tie the knot. The couple, who got engaged in 2013, has reportedly delayed their nuptials yet again.


The former _Real Housewives of Orange County_ star was  supposed to marry Smiley on May 23 but they decided to skip the big day.  Now a source close to the 36-year-old reality star reveals that they  have put off the wedding again but apparently it's not a case of getting  cold feet.


"The reason that the wedding has  been postponed so many times is not because they have doubts that they  are meant to be together, but because they are both working on a lot of  projects right now," a source told Radar Online.*  "Gretchen just launched a purse line and she and Slade are pitching  several different ideas to various networks for projects that have them  both on camera and behind-the-scenes."


*"They are definitely still getting married and are very much in love," the source added. "Why else would they do _Marriage Bootcamp_ together?'


According to Rossi, producers of _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ have even asked her to come back on the Bravo series. "They've already asked me to come back and do some stuff," Rossi told OKMagazine.com   in June "I never say never, but at this point I have a lot of great  projects going on in my life and I'm excited about moving on to the next  thing. *At this point, they'd have to pay me a lot of money!" *


"They  want to get all of this stuff ironed out before entering into a  marriage, but the wedding is inevitably happening," the source said.   "Lately they have been getting a lot of pressure from their close  friends to do it already. Gretchen cannot wait to be Slade's wife and,  when the time is right, they will have their huge lavish wedding. This  is what they both want."





http://www.buddytv.com/articles/the...nty/rhoc-star-gretchen-rossi-cance-57536.aspx


----------



## tomz_grl

Gretchen and Shannon are going to be on WWHL tonight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> she must have thought someone would be interested in them - NOT! - and is holding out for a wedding special.



now you now you ain't worth a damn when your own network, Bravo doesn't give you a wedding special!!!  LOL


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> now you now you ain't worth a damn when your own network, Bravo doesn't give you a wedding special!!!  LOL




    i almost choked!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching Bethenny on the 100th episode special - you can tell she is grateful for her opportunity.  Being the underdog, paid off.


----------



## absolutpink

So Gretchen and Slade couldn't get the network to televise and pay for the whole thing so they called it off again?


----------



## DC-Cutie

absolutpink said:


> So Gretchen and Slade couldn't get the network to televise and pay for the whole thing so they called it off again?



might as well.  they are probably not doing well financially.


----------



## bag-princess

absolutpink said:


> So Gretchen and Slade couldn't get the network to televise and pay for the whole thing so they called it off again?





basically - yea!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

absolutpink said:


> So Gretchen and Slade couldn't get the network to televise and pay for the whole thing so they called it off again?


Lol! You may be right!


----------



## beantownSugar

Just caught the episode from 2 weeks ago with Tamra telling Eddie about the $8k.

I definitely don't think their marriage is going to last much longer.


----------



## beantownSugar

The Brooks cancer storyline is exhausting.

I literally cannot stand it anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beantownSugar said:


> The Brooks cancer storyline is exhausting.
> 
> I literally cannot stand it anymore.



it is.  But what I find interesting is that she didn't raise her voice at Heather when she spoke her mind about Brooks' so-called cancer.

this whole story is crumbling and I bet you, she won't utter a word of it at the reunion.  Even though Andy will probe.  The other ladies will chime in, I'm sure.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm so sick of Vicki, I wish she would just leave the show, it seems like Bravo is just keeping her around to be the original housewife. I actually don't think I 'like' any one member of the cast on this show. I feel like the other cities all have a cast member who is always shown in a positive light while being funny and none of the women on this series are that person.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie sounded EXACTLY like Meghan described - old and bitter.  Why did she have to stress to Tamara 'a 30 year old calling...'.?  Would it have made a difference if it was a 50 year old calling?


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> I'm so sick of Vicki, I wish she would just leave the show, it seems like Bravo is just keeping her around to be the original housewife. I actually don't think I 'like' any one member of the cast on this show. I feel like the other cities all have a cast member who is always shown in a positive light while being funny and none of the women on this series are that person.



she needs the validation being on the show brings.  sadly


----------



## bag-princess

it is exhausting watching Meghan!! 

and i just do NOT understand why once again next week she has to announce to all of them that she AGAIN picked up the phone and called a doctor of Brooks to find out if what he has said was the truth and all they can do is express their shock that he has supposedly lied again.  why do they keep entertaining this *****??  do none of them NOT see any problem with her calling doctor's of his (so he says) to ask questions!!  as long as they keep entertaining her - like the child she is she will keep doing it.   they have a problem with lying but not with snooping into someone's medical business??  and she has the audacity to say that until they find a cure for cancer she will keep asking questions!!  ***** puh-lease!!  she is not concerned with helping brooks AT ALL!  this is all about how vicky hit it too close to home when she said that Jim would be divorcing her in 5 years! that pissed her off and she is on a mission to do whatever she can to get back at her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So the cancer doc, also treated Heather for cellulite - LOL... funniest ish all night


----------



## swags

absolutpink said:


> So Gretchen and Slade couldn't get the network to televise and pay for the whole thing so they called it off again?



I would give them $10 not to air their wedding. I don't know why Andy is having them on WWHL tonight.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> So the cancer doc, also treated Heather for cellulite - LOL... funniest ish all night





   i usually like heather because she can be funny!  but listening to her tonight go on about how how she is working soooo hard spending gobs of terry's money on that $$$$ house and how he could at least show he appreciates and tell her "thank you! good job"  was just too much!   #girlbye


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I would give them $10 not to air their wedding. I don't know why Andy is having them on WWHL tonight.



I bet to call Vicky out on all her crap...Gretchen has been talking lately how hypocritical Vicki is - especially about giving G a hard time about doing a reality show when Jeff was sick with cancer & making it a storyline and now V is doing the same thing with Brooks


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I would give them $10 not to air their wedding. *I don't know why Andy is having them on WWHL tonight*.






this is why!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I would give them $10 not to air their wedding. I don't know why Andy is having them on WWHL tonight.



throwing shade

Edit: Looks like only Gretchen will be there


----------



## swags

I cannot imagine grilling someone about their boyfriends cancer or lack there of. 

Did anyone else notice Ryan's gf tell him to shut up? What a miserable guy.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I cannot imagine grilling someone about their boyfriends cancer or lack there of.
> 
> Did anyone else notice Ryan's gf tell him to shut up? *What a miserable guy*.



i heard it!  and he is miserable.  all he did was b*tch and moan the whole scene.  i laughed when she said that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anyone know if Ryan and his fiance + just add water family still together?


----------



## buzzytoes

Gretchen is on WWHL and I can't figure out why she looks different. New teeth? She is like Kim K and has that bigger space between lip and nose. Also just older maybe? She is filled with the same old lines that just seem like a bunch of lies coming out of her mouth. She just always seems so fake.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Anyone know if Ryan and his fiance + just add water family still together?



good question!  especially since she had him arrested for assault, or something like that ...


----------



## bagsforme

Wonder why Gretchen was on WWHL.  I hope they're not thinking of bringing her back.  I only watched part of it.   Did she say what she's doing for work now?  Any mention of the beauty thing or handbags?  I did hear her say Slade was working for a tech company.


----------



## tomz_grl

My thoughts...
Either Brooks is lying and keeping it from Vicki or she knows and is just as dirty as him. Honestly, at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't do it for a storyline. Vicki's storyline always seems to revolve around Brooks and him fighting with one of the ladies. 
I thought Vicki's nonreaction to Heather was interesting. I got the feeling she kept her cool because she thinks of Heather on the same 'level' as her and the other ladies aren't so she can talk to them or act towards them however she wants. 
I know Meghan is crossing the line with all the phone calls but I wonder if some of it is because of all of the cancer she's been surrounded with in her own family along with Jimmy's ex. I also think some of it is because of the marriage comments Vicki made. Plus, Brook's is on a 'reality' show and he and Vicki are putting it out there...if they didn't want it discussed, they should have kept it out of the storyline.
Next week should be interesting. Was there not a date on the CAT scan report?


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> My thoughts...
> Either Brooks is lying and keeping it from Vicki or she knows and is just as dirty as him. Honestly, at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't do it for a storyline. Vicki's storyline always seems to revolve around Brooks and him fighting with one of the ladies.
> I thought Vicki's nonreaction to Heather was interesting. I got the feeling she kept her cool because she thinks of Heather on the same 'level' as her and the other ladies aren't so she can talk to them or act towards them however she wants.
> *I know Meghan is crossing the line with all the phone calls but I wonder if some of it is because of all of the cancer she's been surrounded with in her own family along with Jimmy's ex.* I also think some of it is because of the marriage comments Vicki made. Plus, Brook's is on a 'reality' show and he and Vicki are putting it out there...if they didn't want it discussed, they should have kept it out of the storyline.
> Next week should be interesting. Was there not a date on the CAT scan report?



BULL!!!  there is no "but" - she is crossing the line period.  i can't believe anyone thinks that this is a legitimate excuse for her all in his business calling doctors and ex wives/girlfriends to find out about him! it is none of her business at all.  both my MIL and FIL had cancer at the same time (hers was stomach and his prostate)  and sadly she passed away first and then he passed away a few years later.  that does NOT give me any reason to question wether or not someone else who says that they have cancer really does!  it does NOT make me an expert on any kind of treatments and doctors they should be seeing and doing.  it does NOT make me an expert regarding cancer or what a person that has it should act and look like.  it does NOT give me the right to say you are not doing all you could or should be to get better!  she is stupid.

this is all about her hate for vicki because of her statement about how jim would be looking for a new and younger wife in 5 years.  (which i think was a quite generous number!! )
as they say - a hit dog will holler and that obviously hit a raw nerve with meghan for some reason.  




bagsforme said:


> Wonder why Gretchen was on WWHL.  I hope they're not thinking of bringing her back.  I only watched part of it.   *Did she say what she's doing for work now?  Any mention of the beauty thing or handbags?  I did hear her say Slade was working for a tech company.*





well her "source" claimed that this is the reason that they have called of their wedding AGAIN - they are both sooooo busy.  she with her handbag line and slade is pitching ideas to different people about a show for him and gretchen.


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> BULL!!!  there is no "but" - she is crossing the line period.  i can't believe anyone thinks that this is a legitimate excuse for her all in his business calling doctors and ex wives/girlfriends to find out about him! it is none of her business at all.  both my MIL and FIL had cancer at the same time (hers was stomach and his prostate)  and sadly she passed away first and then he passed away a few years later.  that does NOT give me any reason to question wether or not someone else who says that they have cancer really does!  it does NOT make me an expert on any kind of treatments and doctors they should be seeing and doing.  it does NOT make me an expert regarding cancer or what a person that has it should act and look like.  it does NOT give me the right to say you are not doing all you could or should be to get better!  she is stupid.
> 
> this is all about her hate for vicki because of her statement about how jim would be looking for a new and younger wife in 5 years.  (which i think was a quite generous number!! )
> as they say - a hit dog will holler and that obviously hit a raw nerve with meghan for some reason.




I understand what you're saying but Brooke's is so shady and he and Vicki put his illness out there on tv. They can't expect people not to question him when he has a past for lying and manipulating. Like I said, I don't agree with what Meghan did and I do agree with you that she's VERY bitter about what Vicki said regarding her marriage, but I do understand wanting to get to the bottom of something. Especially when it's your story line to do so...


----------



## tomz_grl

Shannon said she and Vicki are no longer speaking on WWHL. Shannon stands by the conversation she had with Vicki where Vicki asked for help. I think it really hurt Shannon that Vicki denied it and made her question where her friendship actually stood with Vicki.


----------



## Grace123

I haven't seen the latest couple of episodes, but what is Megan asking when she calls Brooks' drs? Hasn't anyone in OC heard of HIPPA?


----------



## tomz_grl

Grace123 said:


> I haven't seen the latest couple of episodes, but what is Megan asking when she calls Brooks' drs? Hasn't anyone in OC heard of HIPPA?


 
One of the Drs she asked if they treated cancer and that office said no.
The other she asked if they did PET/CT Scans and they said they stopped doing them in 2008.


----------



## Grace123

tomz_grl said:


> One of the Drs she asked if they treated cancer and that office said no.
> The other she asked if they did PET/CT Scans and they said they stopped doing them in 2008.



Thanks, that clears it up.


----------



## swags

I don't know why Meghan is calling doctors. I don't know how she would know who to call anyway. I guess Tamra runs back to gossip despite saying her friendship with Vicki is important. 

I don't know the current state of Ryan and his fiance but I felt bad for her daughters. He seems impatient with them.


----------



## tomz_grl

swags said:


> I don't know the current state of Ryan and his fiance but I felt bad for her daughters. He seems impatient with them.




You can tell he doesn't deal with stress well...probably because he's never been under it. Welcome to adulthood!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meghan would never make it as Angela Stansbury's side-kick - you can be nosey, but she's TOO nosey and not very discreet. 

  I mean you can ask general questions, but not specific as it pertains to a patient.  So I guess she MIGHT know the law - LOL


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Anyone know if Ryan and *his fiance + just add water family* still together?





this so tickles me!!!





tomz_grl said:


> I understand what you're saying but Brooke's is so shady and he and Vicki put his illness out there on tv. T*hey can't expect people not to question him* when he has a past for lying and manipulating. Like I said, I don't agree with what Meghan did and I do agree with you that she's VERY bitter about what Vicki said regarding her marriage, but I do understand wanting to get to the bottom of something. Especially when it's your story line to do so...





see - this is the very problem!  she is NOT just questioning him!  she is calling people that know him and asking questions.   she is calling the doctors that he supposedly goes/went to for info.   then she gathers everyone together so that she can report "i called......"  and again i can't understand why nobody has bothered to tell this idiot that she is going too far!   i would want to know if i was being lied too also but i would never condone the methods she uses to find that out.   if she is doing this to them she will do it to any of them!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I don't know why Meghan is calling doctors.* I don't know how she would know who to call anyway*. I guess Tamra runs back to gossip despite saying her friendship with Vicki is important.
> 
> I don't know the current state of Ryan and his fiance but I felt bad for her daughters. He seems impatient with them.





one of the doctors was also someone that heather had used!  

When Brooks told them his plan to stop chemotherapy and begin a  holistic treatment with a different doctor heather recognized the name because she said she had gone to the same specialist for  cellulite treatments after the birth of her twins!   but now he was treating cancer.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> one of the doctors was also someone that heather had used!
> 
> When Brooks told them his plan to stop chemotherapy and begin a  holistic treatment with a different doctor heather recognized the name because she said she had gone to the same specialist for  cellulite treatments after the birth of her twins!   but now he was treating cancer.



I got that but when Brooks told the story he was saying the doctor cured his own cancer with the treatments. Brooks didn't say the guy was an oncologist. It sounded a bit wishful thinking to me vs trying to fake cancer. 

In next weeks episode, Brooks shows Tamra what looks like an I do have cancer paper, with his lab work and then it appears as though Meghan phones the lab and finds out they don't do pt scans anymore. Does Tamra just remember the lab name and run and tell Meghan? 

I wouldn't put it past Brooks to lie but Meghan needs to quit acting like she's a cancer crusader because her husbands ex had it. She just wants to humiliate Vicki. Her own story is boring, with the disinterested husband and taking the bratty step kid shopping (I hate that I think of the kid as a brat when I know her heart must be broken with the passing of her mom. Thats why I don't think people should put their kids on the housewife shows)


----------



## tomz_grl

swags said:


> Meghan needs to quit acting like she's a cancer crusader because her husbands ex had it. She just wants to humiliate Vicki.


 

I believe several women in her family have either passed away or been diagnosed with breast cancer. Again, I'm not condoning Meghan but I think there's more to her nosiness than just busting Brooks/Vicki. It comes across as personal to me.


----------



## lulilu

Meghan has too much free time on her hands.  Maybe she should get a job.


----------



## michie

Is Meghan a Virgo? lol


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I got that but when Brooks told the story he was saying the doctor cured his own cancer with the treatments. Brooks didn't say the guy was an oncologist. It sounded a bit wishful thinking to me vs trying to fake cancer.
> 
> In next weeks episode, Brooks shows Tamra what looks like an I do have cancer paper, with his lab work and then it appears as though Meghan phones the lab and finds out they don't do pt scans anymore. Does Tamra just remember the lab name and run and tell Meghan?
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Brooks to lie b*ut Meghan needs to quit acting like she's a cancer crusader because her husbands ex had it. She just wants to humiliate Vicki. *Her own story is boring, with the disinterested husband and taking the bratty step kid shopping (I hate that I think of the kid as a brat when I know her heart must be broken with the passing of her mom. Thats why I don't think people should put their kids on the housewife shows)




THIS is her motivation only.  



tomz_grl said:


> I believe several women in her family have either passed away or been diagnosed with breast cancer. Again, I'm not condoning Meghan but I think there's more to her nosiness than just busting Brooks/Vicki. *It comes across as personal to me.*



oh it is - because of what vicki said to her about the 5 years made it very personal for her.   it doesn't matter how many women in her family were diagnosed with breast cancer.  her entire foucus now is proving that brooks - and in her adolescent mind that is the same as vicki - is lying.  it is not about helping him at all now as she wants to make people believe. 




lulilu said:


> Meghan has too much free time on her hands.  Maybe she should get a job.




she really does.  now that they are all moved in and she has not boxes to unpack anymore! 
and the only time her step-daughter has any time for her is when meghan is buying and/or doing something for her.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Is Meghan a Virgo? lol





no - she's an idiot.


----------



## starrynite_87

I feel as if all the ladies are snooping and asking question trying to put this story together...clearly Heather told Meghan that the doctor helped her with cellulite treatments, why else would she be asking if he even does cancer treatments and why would she be asking if they did PET/CT scans? She is clearly getting info from the other ladies. Like I said earlier this is no different than Vicki/Tamra calling Gretchen and Slade's exs and digging up Slade's family court records.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I got that but when Brooks told the story he was saying the doctor cured his own cancer with the treatments. Brooks didn't say the guy was an oncologist. It sounded a bit wishful thinking to me vs trying to fake cancer.
> 
> In next weeks episode, Brooks shows Tamra what looks like an I do have cancer paper, with his lab work and then it appears as though Meghan phones the lab and finds out they don't do pt scans anymore. Does Tamra just remember the lab name and run and tell Meghan?
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Brooks to lie but Meghan needs to quit acting like she's a cancer crusader because her husbands ex had it. She just wants to humiliate Vicki. Her own story is boring, with the disinterested husband and taking the bratty step kid shopping (I hate that I think of the kid as a brat when I know her heart must be broken with the passing of her mom. Thats why I don't think people should put their kids on the housewife shows)


 


tomz_grl said:


> I believe several women in her family have either passed away or been diagnosed with breast cancer. Again, I'm not condoning Meghan but I think there's more to her nosiness than just busting Brooks/Vicki. It comes across as personal to me.




but Meghan said it a couple of weeks ago, she's doing it because you know how she feels about_ justice_.


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> no - she's an idiot.



Nahhh...I actually don't have a problem with her being nosey. This just seems very personal to her. If I thought someone was lying and trying to pull the wool over my eyes, I'd be in their sh!t, too. I just wouldn't tell everyone that I was doing it. Hide your "crazy". She came off as a Virgo to me because we don't care for liars and, hell yeah, we snoop. At Sept. 26, she's not far from being one lol.


----------



## pot_luck

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if all the ladies are snooping and asking question trying to put this story together...clearly Heather told Meghan that the doctor helped her with cellulite treatments, why else would she be asking if he even does cancer treatments and why would she be asking if they did PET/CT scans? She is clearly getting info from the other ladies. *Like I said earlier this is no different than Vicki/Tamra calling Gretchen and Slade's exs and digging up Slade's family court records*.



I totally forgot about this. Vicki is insufferable and am glad she is getting a dose of her own medicine. Now that the shoe is on the other foot she wants to play victim.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Nahhh...I actually don't have a problem with her being nosey. This just seems very personal to her*. If I thought someone was lying and trying to pull the wool over my eyes, I'd be in their sh!t, too.* I just wouldn't tell everyone that I was doing it. Hide your "crazy". She came off as a Virgo to me because we don't care for liars and, hell yeah, we snoop. At Sept. 26, she's not far from being one lol.





well i am a leo - and you know what they say "a lion never looses sleep over the opinion of sheep!"  meghan is sheep.  i would simply have nothing to do with her and her idiot ways.  what she thinks about anything would not concern me and she would know not to approach me with that mess because i would make it clear enough for even her to understand once.   i can totally understand feeling that someone lied to you and wanting to know - but spend all the time she is making calls to people and places??  only a person with no business of their own would have time for that.  the truth always finds the light.  it can't be hidden away in the dark for long.


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if all the ladies are snooping and asking question trying to put this story together...clearly Heather told Meghan that the doctor helped her with cellulite treatments, why else would she be asking if he even does cancer treatments and why would she be asking if they did PET/CT scans? She is clearly getting info from the other ladies. *Like I said earlier this is no different than Vicki/Tamra calling Gretchen and Slade's exs and digging up Slade's family court records.*





what!!!    well no wonder tamra has no problem with meghan doing this.  


i missed a couple of seasons and did not bother trying to catch up - just jumped back in.


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> well i am a leo - and you know what they say "a lion never looses sleep over the opinion of sheep!"  meghan is sheep.  i would simply have nothing to do with her and her idiot ways.  what she thinks about anything would not concern me and she would know not to approach me with that mess because i would make it clear enough for even her to understand once.   _i can totally understand feeling that someone lied to you and wanting to know - *but spend all the time she is making calls to people and places??*  only a person with no business of their own would have time for that. _ the truth always finds the light.  it can't be hidden away in the dark for long.



But, it really isn't time-consuming to find these things out nowadays. I understand, you don't like what she's doing. If Vicki was a likable cast member and Brooks ended up lying about his illness, I'm sure there would be people saying, "Nobody ever looked into what he was saying??? How did no one know the doctor wasn't even treating cancer patients!?!?" I'm not defending Meghan. She's actually doing the absolute most---even if I like it. But, ALL of these women are questioning Vicki and Brooks at this point. I actually like Vicki, but like Shannon said, they could've ended this already with proof, if there was any. She's claiming it's not their business, which it's not, but all this protesting she's doing is not even her character. I know she wants to prove so bad that her man is not duping her.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> But, it really isn't time-consuming to find these things out nowadays. I understand, you don't like what she's doing. If Vicki was a likable cast member and Brooks ended up lying about his illness, I'm sure there would be people saying, "Nobody ever looked into what he was saying??? How did no one know the doctor wasn't even treating cancer patients!?!?" I'm not defending Meghan. She's actually doing the absolute most---even if I like it. *But, ALL of these women are questioning Vicki and Brooks at this point.* I actually like Vicki, but like Shannon said, they could've ended this already with proof, if there was any. She's claiming it's not their business, which it's not, but all this protesting she's doing is not even her character. I know she wants to prove so bad that her man is not duping her.





yes they are - and i have no problem with that.  but meghan that is doing the most just like you said.   if i think you are lying to me i am going to ask you about it.  if you tell me you are not and i still don't believe it then i am going to be on alert - just watching and waiting.  but i am not going to waste my time going all out phoning people and places.   and like you also said - if i did i would not tell everybody!!


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> what!!!    well no wonder tamra has no problem with meghan doing this.
> 
> 
> i missed a couple of seasons and did not bother trying to catch up - just jumped back in.




Yes...Meghan is the cancer crusader and Vicki was the deadbeat dad crusader until she lost all credibility when she started dating Brooks. Vicki is saying that Brooks' medical records are none of the ladies business, but a few seasons ago it was ok for her to run around town showing people Slade's family court records.


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> Yes...Meghan is the cancer crusader *and Vicki was the deadbeat dad crusader* until she lost all credibility when she started dating Brooks.





:lolots::lolots::lolots:


i remember one of them saying something very close to this about vicki,too!


----------



## tomz_grl

starrynite_87 said:


> Yes...Meghan is the cancer crusader and Vicki was the deadbeat dad crusader until she lost all credibility when she started dating Brooks. Vicki is saying that Brooks' medical records are none of the ladies business, but a few seasons ago it was ok for her to run around town showing people Slade's family court records.


 
Or, what about when Vicki showed Jenna and the OC the email from the ex of the fiancé of girl that worked for her in season 1 (I forgot her name).


ETA: It was Laurie and her fiancé. His ex fiancé sent Vicki and email and Vicki shared it to all of OC evidently.


----------



## starrynite_87

tomz_grl said:


> Or, what about when Vicki showed Jenna and the OC the email from the ex of the fiancé of girl that worked for her in season 1 (I forgot her name).




Yes...Lauri, it wasn't just showing the email to Jenna, it was also the fact that she had multiple phone calls with the ex mother-in-law and provided her with her personal email address. Vicki did that out of jealousy because Lauri was happy and had found a wealthy man to take care of her(we all know how Vicki feels about kept women).


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Yes...Meghan is the cancer crusader and Vicki was the deadbeat dad crusader until she lost all credibility when she started dating Brooks. Vicki is saying that Brooks' medical records are none of the ladies business, but a few seasons ago it was ok for her to run around town showing people Slade's family court records.



but, it's OK.. she can do what she wants...  she's Vickie and is a hypocrite.


----------



## Michele26

michie said:


> Nahhh...I actually don't have a problem with her being nosey. This just seems very personal to her. If I thought someone was lying and trying to pull the wool over my eyes, I'd be in their sh!t, too. I just wouldn't tell everyone that I was doing it. Hide your "crazy". She came off as a Virgo to me because we don't care for liars and, hell yeah, we snoop.* At Sept. 26, she's not far from being one lol.*




Her birthday's Sept. 26?!


----------



## michie

Michele26 said:


> Her birthday's Sept. 26?!



According to Wiki, it is.


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> it is exhausting watching Meghan!!
> 
> and i just do NOT understand why once again next week she has to announce to all of them that she AGAIN picked up the phone and called a doctor of Brooks to find out if what he has said was the truth and all they can do is express their shock that he has supposedly lied again.  why do they keep entertaining this *****??  do none of them NOT see any problem with her calling doctor's of his (so he says) to ask questions!!  as long as they keep entertaining her - like the child she is she will keep doing it.   they have a problem with lying but not with snooping into someone's medical business??  and she has the audacity to say that until they find a cure for cancer she will keep asking questions!!  ***** puh-lease!!  she is not concerned with helping brooks AT ALL!  this is all about how vicky hit it too close to home when she said that Jim would be divorcing her in 5 years! that pissed her off and she is on a mission to do whatever she can to get back at her.




Thank you!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't seen the episode, but Meghan can call all she wants (though who in their right mind would do that?) but it would be unethical for the doctors to tell her anything specifically about Brooks.


----------



## MKB0925

After watching the way Ryan acted on camera, I can totally see him snapping and that arrest I am sure was very valid.


----------



## swags

MKB0925 said:


> After watching the way Ryan acted on camera, I can totally see him snapping and that arrest I am sure was very valid.



That's why I said I feel bad for Sarah's daughters. The way he was complaining, like you said, on camera. "They'll want to stop and eat breakfast.  They were playing with toys or we could have eaten already." 
Hey a-hole, you're the adult and its your job to feed your new family!


----------



## Crystalina

Ryan is an elf. Sarah needs her head checked for staying with that POS.


----------



## nastasja

I'd say she needs her head checked. Didn't she stalk him on Instagram in order to meet him? And then got pregnant after knowing him only a few months?


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching Bethenny on the 100th episode special - you can tell she is grateful for her opportunity.  Being the underdog, paid off.



I know this is the OC thread, but you mentioned Bethenny and I have to say ... 

I started the New York season being irritated with her (the "Get off my jock" was so not cute") but as the season went on I started to like her. 

Especially when she called Ramona out on her entitlement shizz when they were on vacation. 


... Sorry, back to our regularly scheduled OC program now.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> That's why I said I feel bad for Sarah's daughters. The way he was complaining, like you said, on camera. "They'll want to stop and eat breakfast.  They were playing with toys or we could have eaten already."
> Hey a-hole, you're the adult and its your job to feed your new family!



Exactly!  I agree 100%!


----------



## Crystalina

killerlife said:


> I'd say she needs her head checked. Didn't she stalk him on Instagram in order to meet him? And then got pregnant after knowing him only a few months?




Woah! I had no idea she had stalked him like that.

How crazy!!!


----------



## Crystalina

I'm just now watching the episode where Vicki gives Briana the SUV. I'm sorry, but what??? 

Briana is very cold to Vicki and had such an odd demeanor. Not a Vicki fan at all, but I really dislike Briana.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Crystalina said:


> Briana is very cold to Vicki and had such an odd demeanor. Not a Vicki fan at all, but I really dislike Briana.



That's the protocol for dealing with a person who has NPD. You control the flow of information and keep them at arm's length. It's the only way to survive them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> I'm just now watching the episode where Vicki gives Briana the SUV. I'm sorry, but what???
> 
> Briana is very cold to Vicki and had such an odd demeanor. Not a Vicki fan at all, but I really dislike Briana.



that scene was like the the follow-up to the original car present scene from the earlier days of OC.  those cars come with conditions.  not a gift, rather a bribe or something

I don't think Brianna is cold to Vicki, considering her mother is Vicki = very controlling.  the demeanor that you see is probably because she's over the Brooks situation, so she made alternate arrangements to stay at a hotel with her family.   that way Brooks doesn't have to leave the house and everybody (except Vickie) can be happy.

She knows Brooks ain't worth horse ish, so she's trying to look out for her mom.  But Vicki doesn't want to hear it.


----------



## TC1

It was right on the money when Brianna said that she felt the truck was a bribe to silence her about Brooks. She knows that Vicki's gifts come with conditions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

A red flag for Vicki should have been this: Donn went through cancer and nobody questioned it.  Everybody and they momma questioning Brooks' so-called cancer.


----------



## caitlin1214

Back to Heather and Terry's leeches ... the ONLY way they'd be using leeches on me is if, God forbid, I needed reconstructive surgery.


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> A red flag for Vicki should have been this: Donn went through cancer and nobody questioned it.  Everybody and they momma questioning Brooks' so-called cancer.




Great point!!! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Crystalina

Something is "off" about Terry and Heather. I think they are a little dark.


----------



## imgg

Crystalina said:


> Something is "off" about Terry and Heather. I think they are a little dark.



Agree!  They are hiding it much better this season.  Heather is actually likable compared to last season, but they both seem dark to me too.  I do say they compliment each other well and Heather has a way of putting Terry in line with just a look.


----------



## tomz_grl

imgg said:


> Heather has a way of putting Terry in line with just a look.


 
She has that way with anyone. I wouldn't cross her once she gave me the lifted brow look.


----------



## absolutpink

Crystalina said:


> I'm just now watching the episode where Vicki gives Briana the SUV. I'm sorry, but what???
> 
> Briana is very cold to Vicki and had such an odd demeanor. Not a Vicki fan at all, but I really dislike Briana.



I'm not a Briana fan, I've always found there's something in her attitude that I don't like, and I really, really can't stand her husband. However, I understand why she does that with her mom. My mom also buys really elaborate gifts (although no cars, lol) and they all come with conditions. To someone on the outside she seems extremely generous and giving, but there is always, always something she needs in return. I have to keep my relationship with my mom at arms length, just like Briana has to do with Vicki. Even just letting her in a little bit can end up in huge trouble and getting hurt, so I definitely understand Briana's actions towards her mom.




Crystalina said:


> Something is "off" about Terry and Heather. I think they are a little dark.



I really like these two this season, which is a first for me, I think watching Botched helped that. I don't necessarily think there is something dark about them, but I do think they see themselves as better than everyone else and maybe "above" the show.


----------



## summer2815

I have a crush on Terry.  I will see myself out.


----------



## coconutsboston

tomz_grl said:


> She has that way with anyone. I wouldn't cross her once she gave me the lifted brow look.


I think that's why I like her.  A stern raised eyebrow is my MO too.


----------



## guccimamma

so much for ryan's lady owning a successful business.  

if that were true, they wouldn't be moving to OC...or borrowing money to do so.

she just wanted to be on TV, the baby was her ticket.

this was from months ago:

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/tamra-judge-son-ryan-vieth-arrested-inside-incident/

of course, not a reliable source...but funny reading, until you realize there are kids in the home...and the lady is good with guns.


----------



## starrynite_87

absolutpink said:


> I'm not a Briana fan, I've always found there's something in her attitude that I don't like, and I really, really can't stand her husband. However, I understand why she does that with her mom. My mom also buys really elaborate gifts (although no cars, lol) and they all come with conditions. To someone on the outside she seems extremely generous and giving, but there is always, always something she needs in return. I have to keep my relationship with my mom at arms length, just like Briana has to do with Vicki. Even just letting her in a little bit can end up in huge trouble and getting hurt, so I definitely understand Briana's actions towards her mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these two this season, which is a first for me, I think watching Botched helped that. I don't necessarily think there is something dark about them, but I do think they see themselves as better than everyone else and maybe "above" the show.



I don't think it's them being better than everyone else...just better than the other ladies on the show (minus Shannon)....They actually have money and brains. I'm pretty sure she only associates with this group only during filming.


----------



## SouthTampa

summer2815 said:


> i have a crush on terry.  I will see myself out.


+1


----------



## tomz_grl

starrynite_87 said:


> I don't think it's them being better than everyone else...just better than the other ladies on the show (minus Shannon)....They actually have money and brains. I'm pretty sure she only associates with this group only during filming.


 
I'm happy Heather and Shannon are getting along now. They really do have a lot in common. 
I believe Heather and Tamra are close in real life.


----------



## tomz_grl

SouthTampa said:


> +1


 
+2 and I can't even explain why.


----------



## nastasja

guccimamma said:


> she just wanted to be on TV, the baby was her ticket.



Everyone hates on Ryan but I think he's just REALLY naive. Sarah had an agenda. If she had any kind of brains, she would've gotten to know him better first. It wouldn't take a genius to figure out that he's not going to be step-father and household provider of the year. And now she has 4 kids with 4 different men.


----------



## bag-princess

GaudyGirl said:


> That's the protocol for dealing with a person who has NPD. *You control the flow of information and keep them at arm's length. *It's the only way to survive them.





DC-Cutie said:


> that scene was like the the follow-up to the original car present scene from the earlier days of OC.  *those cars come with conditions.  not a gift, rather a bribe or something*
> .





TC1 said:


> *It was right on the money when Brianna said that she felt the truck was a bribe to silence her about Brooks. She knows that Vicki's gifts come with conditions*.








and yet.............she keeps letting vicki buy her these $$$ cars!  i don't care how far away she moves if she continues to do that then i don't believe a word she says.  it's just static.


----------



## bag-princess

killerlife said:


> Everyone hates on Ryan but I think he's just REALLY naive. Sarah had an agenda. If she had any kind of brains, she would've gotten to know him better first. It wouldn't take a genius to figure out that he's not going to be step-father and household provider of the year.* And now she has 4 kids with 4 different men*.




well she needs someone to take care of those kids!  i just wonder why she thinks that ryan is going to be able to do that.   she obviously has her eyes on a bigger prize.


----------



## summer2815

SouthTampa said:


> +1





tomz_grl said:


> +2 and I can't even explain why.



I am not alone!


----------



## guccimamma

killerlife said:


> Everyone hates on Ryan but I think *he's just REALLY naive*. Sarah had an agenda. If she had any kind of brains, she would've gotten to know him better first. It wouldn't take a genius to figure out that he's not going to be step-father and household provider of the year. And now she has 4 kids with 4 different men.



i think he's incredibly stupid, naive is being nice.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

summer2815 said:


> I have a crush on Terry.  I will see myself out.



I even think his partner Dr. Paul Nasif is a cutie pie too!


----------



## sgj99

killerlife said:


> Everyone hates on Ryan but I think he's just REALLY naive. Sarah had an agenda. If she had any kind of brains, she would've gotten to know him better first. It wouldn't take a genius to figure out that he's not going to be step-father and household provider of the year. *And now she has 4 kids with 4 different men.*




i know about the 4 kids and Ryan is one daddy but do we know the other 3 each have a different father?   yikes!!!


----------



## Crystalina

bagnshoofetish said:


> I even think his partner Dr. Paul Nasif is a cutie pie too!




Terry is a goofball but Dr. Paul Nasif is YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

bag-princess said:


> well she needs someone to take care of those kids!  i just wonder why she thinks that ryan is going to be able to do that.   she obviously has her eyes on a bigger prize.




Honestly, I think she expects Tamera's  RHOOC money to trickle down to her, and/or that she'll get her own casting in the show.

Either way, VERY manipulative!


----------



## bag-princess

Crystalina said:


> Honestly, *I think she expects Tamera's  RHOOC money to trickle down to her,* and/or that she'll get her own casting in the show.
> 
> Either way, VERY manipulative!





yea - through ryan because she obviously sees how tamra is always doing something for him.   she wants her bigger piece of the pie.


----------



## TinksDelite

Crystalina said:


> Honestly, I think she expects Tamera's  RHOOC money to trickle down to her, and/or *that she'll get her own casting in the show*.
> 
> Either way, VERY manipulative!



This... otherwise why on earth would she & Ryan go to Shannon's Aries Party?!


----------



## Crystalina

TinksDelite said:


> This... otherwise why on earth would she & Ryan go to Shannon's Aries Party?!




Ooooo! I haven't seen that episode yet!


----------



## michie

bagnshoofetish said:


> I even think his partner Dr. Paul Nasif is a cutie pie too!





Crystalina said:


> Terry is a goofball but Dr. Paul Nasif is YUMMY!!!!!


Wait...Paul looks like a flying monkey.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

michie said:


> Wait...Paul looks like a flying monkey.



  Now I will forever have that image in my head!


----------



## caitlin1214

GaudyGirl said:


> That's the protocol for dealing with a person who has NPD. You control the flow of information and keep them at arm's length. It's the only way to survive them.





DC-Cutie said:


> that scene was like the the follow-up to the original car present scene from the earlier days of OC.  those cars come with conditions.  not a gift, rather a bribe or something
> 
> I don't think Brianna is cold to Vicki, considering her mother is Vicki = very controlling.  the demeanor that you see is probably because she's over the Brooks situation, so she made alternate arrangements to stay at a hotel with her family.   that way Brooks doesn't have to leave the house and everybody (except Vickie) can be happy.
> 
> She knows Brooks ain't worth horse ish, so she's trying to look out for her mom.  But Vicki doesn't want to hear it.




I see that. I have that same coldness with my mother because I have a difficult relationship with her. (She loves me, she has a f***ed up way of showing it: overcontrolling, boundary-crossing, no filter, the list goes on.) I've told people that while she has done a lot for me, she's also done a lot to me and unfortunately sometimes the "to me" outweighs" the "for" me. 

The most I've said to my mother over the phone is, "Is Dad there? No? Okay, I'll try again later." (I'm close to my dad. He gets me. He also defends me when my mother takes complete leave of her senses). 

Spending a whole weekend with Vicki? Briana is braver than I am. Even dinner with my mother is exhausting. 


If Vicki thinks Briana is going to stay under the same roof as Brooks as one happy family, she's delusional. 

Briana's not wrong, not wanting her kids around Brooks. 

(When did Briana have the second child? I got confused during the opening credits during Vicki's piece: "Wait, why are there TWO babies?".)



Crystalina said:


> Terry is a goofball but Dr. Paul Nasif is YUMMY!!!!!




I love when it came out that Heather will subtly kick Terry under the table and he'd loudly say, "Why are you kicking me!?!"


----------



## SouthTampa

bagnshoofetish said:


> I even think his partner Dr. Paul Nasif is a cutie pie too!


Now, let's not go crazy&#128512;.   Just kidding.   Something about Dr. Terry I find quite sexy.   With Dr. Paul, it is more his personality that I find attractive.   I always felt that his ex-wife was really hard on him and he seems like a truly nice man.   Hope he finds (or has found) someone special.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

SouthTampa said:


> Now, let's not go crazy&#128512;.   Just kidding.   Something about Dr. Terry I find quite sexy.   With Dr. Paul, it is more his personality that I find attractive.   I always felt that his ex-wife was really hard on him and he seems like a truly nice man.   Hope he finds (or has found) someone special.



Its definitely his personality.  He's like a little teddy bear.


----------



## Crystalina

Paul is YUMMY!!!! he has that dark hair, light eyes and meaty pectorals. That's makes him delish! [emoji178][emoji8][emoji172][emoji12][emoji171]


----------



## girlonthecoast

I agree with most of you, I feel like Ryan just got in way over his head with Sarah


----------



## pursegrl12

sgj99 said:


> [/B]
> 
> i know about the 4 kids and Ryan is one daddy but do we know the other 3 each have a different father?   yikes!!!



I didn't know that either!!! holy cow!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Ryan is naive, I think he's just stupid and lazy.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Ryan is naive, I think he's just stupid and lazy.



Agree. Remember when he knocked up another gf some years back and she lost the baby and he had Nugget tattooed in his mouth?
I thought Tamra should have had him sterilized back then


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Agree. Remember when he knocked up another gf some years back and she lost the baby and he had Nugget tattooed in his mouth?
> I thought Tamra should have had him sterilized back then



oh yes..  the lip tattoo...  LOL


----------



## guccimamma

i actually liked simon. he tried to get that loser to do something with his life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> i actually liked simon. he tried to get that loser to do something with his life.



me too.  Again, may not have been a good husband (slightly controlling).  But he tried to get Ryan a good job, teach him responsibility...  Meanwhile, tamara wanted to be his bestie, drinking buddy and ATM.  Eddie is over Ryan's lack of responsibility and don't give a crap attitude.

he seemed so ungrateful during the walk through of the new house.  Uh, sir, please hush.  If you don't put down a penny, you don't have room to nitpick.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I don't understand what the big deal for Vicki is, if Brianna wants to stay in a hotel with her family when she's in Orange County she should be able to. Although part of me doesn't understand why Brooks is on a business trip if he's sick or what kind of business he is involved in. And if he wouldn't be in the house why is Brianna still refusing to just make her mom happy by staying in the house.

If I was Brianna, I would be so happy to be living in Oklahoma and away from Vicki and her antics. Just seeing Vicki's relationship with Brianna makes me sad because it shows that she reacts the same way in an argument with her daughter as she does in an argument with her castmates and when things aren't going her way she behaves so irrationally (running out of Brianna's house and slamming the door or shouting at Jim's back about how he and Megan will be divorcing soon). I don't know why I expected her to be more reasonable when she argues with her daughter but now I know that is not the case.

I can't believe Vicki tried to get the cameramen to stop filming, they're not working for her. But part of it reminded me of how Valerie Cherish is on Comeback.


----------



## starrynite_87

girlonthecoast said:


> I don't understand what the big deal for Vicki is, if Brianna wants to stay in a hotel with her family when she's in Orange County she should be able to. Although part of me doesn't understand why Brooks is on a business trip if he's sick or what kind of business he is involved in. And if he wouldn't be in the house why is Brianna still refusing to just make her mom happy by staying in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Brianna, I would be so happy to be living in Oklahoma and away from Vicki and her antics. Just seeing Vicki's relationship with Brianna makes me sad because it shows that she reacts the same way in an argument with her daughter as she does in an argument with her castmates and when things aren't going her way she behaves so irrationally (running out of Brianna's house and slamming the door or shouting at Jim's back about how he and Megan will be divorcing soon). I don't know why I expected her to be more reasonable when she argues with her daughter but now I know that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Vicki tried to get the cameramen to stop filming, they're not working for her. But part of it reminded me of how Valerie Cherish is on Comeback.




Vicki is only making a big deal about it because she doesn't want people talking....they won't look like a big happy family if Brianna and the kids stay at a hotel. Vicki only cares about how people see her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she has serious control issues.  Period!



girlonthecoast said:


> I don't understand what the big deal for Vicki is, if Brianna wants to stay in a hotel with her family when she's in Orange County she should be able to. Although part of me doesn't understand why Brooks is on a business trip if he's sick or what kind of business he is involved in. And if he wouldn't be in the house why is Brianna still refusing to just make her mom happy by staying in the house.
> 
> If I was Brianna, I would be so happy to be living in Oklahoma and away from Vicki and her antics. Just seeing Vicki's relationship with Brianna makes me sad because it shows that she reacts the same way in an argument with her daughter as she does in an argument with her castmates and when things aren't going her way she behaves so irrationally (running out of Brianna's house and slamming the door or shouting at Jim's back about how he and Megan will be divorcing soon). I don't know why I expected her to be more reasonable when she argues with her daughter but now I know that is not the case.
> 
> I can't believe Vicki tried to get the cameramen to stop filming, they're not working for her. But part of it reminded me of how Valerie Cherish is on Comeback.


----------



## guccimamma

brooks has many kids in another state, so it wouldn't seem unusual for him to be out of town. i imagine his prior cancer treatments were originally out of state as well.

he could be exaggerating a past experience for the sake of the cameras, i never imagined someone would do that...but his answers do sound very odd.

that being said, megan is a nutball and should mind her own business. 

i don' think calling her miss-30-year old is an insult, she doesn't even act 30. she acts like a middle school girl, bragging about her prom experiences.  i didn't act like that when i was 30.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> me too.  Again, may not have been a good husband (slightly controlling).  But he tried to get Ryan a good job, teach him responsibility...  Meanwhile, tamara wanted to be his bestie, drinking buddy and ATM.  Eddie is over Ryan's lack of responsibility and don't give a crap attitude.
> 
> *he seemed so ungrateful during the walk through of the new house*.  Uh, sir, please hush.  If you don't put down a penny, you don't have room to nitpick.



he didn't like the wood flooring? that seemed to be the best thing about the place. 

that dude is nothing on his way to nowhere.


----------



## swags

girlonthecoast said:


> I don't understand what the big deal for Vicki is, if Brianna wants to stay in a hotel with her family when she's in Orange County she should be able to. Although part of me doesn't understand why Brooks is on a business trip if he's sick or what kind of business he is involved in. And if he wouldn't be in the house why is Brianna still refusing to just make her mom happy by staying in the house.
> 
> If I was Brianna, I would be so happy to be living in Oklahoma and away from Vicki and her antics. Just seeing Vicki's relationship with Brianna makes me sad because it shows that she reacts the same way in an argument with her daughter as she does in an argument with her castmates and when things aren't going her way she behaves so irrationally (running out of Brianna's house and slamming the door or shouting at Jim's back about how he and Megan will be divorcing soon). I don't know why I expected her to be more reasonable when she argues with her daughter but now I know that is not the case.
> 
> I can't believe Vicki tried to get the cameramen to stop filming, they're not working for her. But part of it reminded me of how Valerie Cherish is on Comeback.



She won't stay there if Brooks is there but  doesn't want to toss an ill person from their bed.
I am not a  Briana fan but I can understand why she is the way she is.


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Ryan is naive, I think he's just stupid and lazy.



I agree!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I think Tamara just created a monster.  It seems she handed everything to Ryan since he was a kid out of guilt from divorcing his dad.  And because she has abandonment issues she has continued to hand him things to keep him close.  It doesn't look like its something thats ever going to change.  She probably sees the writing on the wall with her marriage and Eddie not putting up with all of that for much longer so thats why she was so adamant about bringing Ryan back to the OC.  Eddie is either going to have to accept that iron clad umbilical cord or he is going to bail.


----------



## Crystalina

guccimamma said:


> i actually liked simon. he tried to get that loser to do something with his life.




I did too!


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> i actually liked simon. he tried to get that loser to do something with his life.



I liked Simon as well. Tamra also liked him enough to have 3 children so to hear her complain about what he put her through and now she has to see a pasture because the current husband who was fun while dating is starting to tire of the moron son himself may not work out either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I liked Simon as well. Tamra also liked him enough to have 3 children so to hear her complain about what he put her through and now she has to see a *pasture* because the current husband who was fun while dating is starting to tire of the moron son himself may not work out either.


----------



## coconutsboston

Crystalina said:


> Terry is a goofball but Dr. Paul Nasif is YUMMY!!!!!


Agreed!  Just had to throw that out there!


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> he didn't like the wood flooring? that seemed to be the best thing about the place.
> 
> that dude is nothing on his way to nowhere.



That was so funny to me. I noticed the outdated kitchen but who cares if you are in early 30s with several children? You can put in travertine tile  or by the look of his beard, shag carpeting, when you are ready but at least you have a home.,


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Ryan is naive, I think he's just stupid and lazy.


All his girlfriend had to do was watch Ryan on previous seasons of "Housewives" and she would have run far away. The guy is one of the most unmotivated bums I've seen.
What is wrong with people? They just don't think before they have babies with other people. 
And Ryan...He didn't realize that having a kid, on top of his girlfriend's other kids, would be overwhelming? Now he questioning the relationship?
Suck it up and be a man Ryan!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still scratching my head about something - so Ryan's fiance had her own business.  Then she just up and moves to OC leaving it all behind.  If she had a business, why didn't they have money to move?  What about the fathers of her children?

Something just isn't adding up...


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still scratching my head about something - so Ryan's fiance had her own business.  Then she just up and moves to OC leaving it all behind.  If she had a business, why didn't they have money to move?  What about the fathers of her children?
> 
> Something just isn't adding up...



Did they say she owned a gun store?  Now I'm curious.I wonder if the end game is to get her cast on the show?


----------



## BarbadosBride

swags said:


> Did they say she owned a gun store?  Now I'm curious.I wonder if the end game is to get her cast on the show?



Exactly..and how are they going to provide for themselves in OC. Ryan has never mentioned that he has a job lined up and I dont see Eddie wanting him back working at Cut Fitness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Did they say she owned a gun store?  Now I'm curious.I wonder if the end game is to get her cast on the show?



I really don't see Bravo casting her.


----------



## swags

BarbadosBride said:


> Exactly..and how are they going to provide for themselves in OC. Ryan has never mentioned that he has a job lined up and I dont see Eddie wanting him back working at Cut Fitness.



A few episodes back. Tamra's mom asked if Ryan was going to work at Cut Fitness again when he returned and Eddie said very quickly, "No" 
I think he sort of left them in a bind when he moved.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still scratching my head about something - so Ryan's fiance had her own business.  Then she just up and moves to OC leaving it all behind.  If she had a business, why didn't they have money to move?  What about the fathers of her children?
> 
> Something just isn't adding up...




Seeing as to how she picked Ryan to be #4, I'm guessing her other 3 probably don't contribute much to her, her kids or society.


I wonder if it was a family business? There has to be something on the internet but unfortunately I don't feel like pulling a Meghan today.


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still scratching my head about something - so Ryan's fiance had her own business.  Then she just up and moves to OC leaving it all behind.  If she had a business, why didn't they have money to move?  What about the fathers of her children?
> 
> Something just isn't adding up...




Good question, I was thinking the same thing. I thought she owned a gun shop?


----------



## Sweetpea83

guccimamma said:


> i actually liked simon. he tried to get that loser to do something with his life.


 
This...




DC-Cutie said:


> me too.  Again, may not have been a good husband (slightly controlling).  But he tried to get Ryan a good job, teach him responsibility...  Meanwhile, tamara wanted to be his bestie, drinking buddy and ATM.  Eddie is over Ryan's lack of responsibility and don't give a crap attitude.
> 
> *he seemed so ungrateful during the walk through of the new house.  Uh, sir, please hush*. * If you don't put down a penny, you don't have room to nitpick*.


 
Exactly..what a d!ck..


----------



## guccimamma

Sweetpea83 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..*what a d!ck*..



that really is the word.


----------



## BarbadosBride

guccimamma said:


> that really is the word.



&#128077;


----------



## Deco

swags said:


> I liked Simon as well. Tamra also liked him enough to have 3 children so to hear her complain about what he put her through and now she has to see a *pasture* because the current husband who was fun while dating is starting to tire of the moron son himself may not work out either.


 


swags said:


> That was so funny to me. I noticed the outdated kitchen but who cares if you are in early 30s with several children? You can put in travertine tile  or *by the look of his beard, shag carpeting*, when you are ready but at least you have a home.,


 You are on fire .


----------



## Jayne1

Can someone explain Tamra's contribution to Ryan's house.  Was that the full down payment?  Couldn't be -- so what was it?


----------



## michie

Jayne1 said:


> Can someone explain Tamra's contribution to Ryan's house.  Was that the full down payment?  Couldn't be -- so what was it?




Isn't he renting? I thought it was just whatever deposit(s) required.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Can someone explain Tamra's contribution to Ryan's house.  Was that the full down payment?  Couldn't be -- so what was it?



You're right, its Southern California, the down payment would have to be larger. Maybe Ryan and his fiancé put down something as well?


----------



## rubycat

I think that they are renting the house, so it was just the security deposit.


----------



## Jayne1

Oh, they're renting.  Of course, so it's a security deposit.

I forgot what the reality people are like.


----------



## Megs

Ya I think Tamara even said they were renting. But then she kept saying down payment but I think she just meant deposit/1st month rent.


----------



## bag-princess

Megs said:


> Ya I think Tamara even said they were renting. *But then she kept saying down payment *but I think she just meant deposit/1st month rent.






exactly!  i was about to say that she said kept saying it was a "down payment"!   she was a real estate agent - she should know the difference between that and a security deposit. something tells me that won't be the only money she gives to them - i hope she has her own account.  because eddie will be keeping an eye on "their" money from now on.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  i was about to say that she said kept saying it was a "down payment"!   she was a real estate agent - she should know the difference between that and a security deposit. something tells me that won't be the only money she gives to them - i hope she has her own account.  because eddie will be keeping an eye on "their" money from now on.



I kept wondering a) why on earth he couldn't afford $7k for a "down payment" and b) what kind of house it could even be that he got away with a low "down payment".  Now it makes sense, but still brings me back to, if he can't afford the security deposit, how is he going to pay the rent (sans Tamra and Eddie)?


----------



## swags

I thought they were buying a place. Even if Tamra didn't say it, she alluded to it from a realtor standpoint. It does make sense though. Damn, Ryan's a loser.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's def a rental.


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  i was about to say that she said kept saying it was a "down payment"!   she was a real estate agent - she should know the difference between that and a security deposit. something tells me that won't be the only money she gives to them - i hope she has her own account.  because eddie will be keeping an eye on "their" money from now on.



Haha! And people on here think hiding new purses from their husbands/boyfriends is difficult! Imagine hiding a whole apartment from them.


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! *And people on here think hiding new purses from their husbands/boyfriends is difficult!* Imagine hiding a whole apartment from them.





  girl don't even get me started on that mess!   i can't even imagine having to do that.   a "down payment" for a place to live - yes.  one of my handbags - not even.


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> girl don't even get me started on that mess!   i can't even imagine having to do that.   a "down payment" for a place to live - yes.  one of my handbags - not even.



I know, right? I don't understand that. This isn't I Love Lucy and someone bought a hat without their husband's permission, especially if they're both earning money. 

I'm a firm believer in couples having "yours, mine, ours" money. That way, as long as she has enough in her piece of the account, who cares?


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> I know, right? I don't understand that. This isn't I Love Lucy and someone bought a hat without their husband's permission, especially if they're both earning money.
> 
> *I'm a firm believer in couples having "yours, mine, ours" money*. That way, as long as she has enough in her piece of the account, who cares?






AMEN!!!  and it just tickles me when it gets to be a competition to see who can come up with the best lie to explain the new purse!   i would not even want it if i had to go through all kind of schemes to use it.


----------



## guccimamma

it must suck to live day to day like ryan and his lady.

who moves 4 kids without income?  losers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> it must suck to live day to day like ryan and his lady.
> 
> who moves 4 kids without income?  losers.



Sarah seems like she's not playing with a full deck.  Like I couldn't see uprooting my children to move with my fiance who oh by the way doesn't have a job, a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Sarah seems like she's not playing with a full deck.  Like I couldn't see uprooting my children to move with my fiance who oh by the way doesn't have a job, *a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of*!!!






:lolots::lolots::lolots:  my grandmother used to say this all the time!!  i still love it.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Sarah seems like she's not playing with a full deck.  Like I couldn't see uprooting my children to move with my fiance who oh by the way doesn't have a job, a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of!!!



that she met on Instagram.  and what is up with an unplanned pregnancy at her age and experience?  she already had 3 so she knew that if she had unprotected sex she might get pregnant!  and if she planned it that way then she is as dumb as a sack of hair ...


----------



## nastasja

sgj99 said:


> that she met on Instagram.  and what is up with an unplanned pregnancy at her age and experience?  she already had 3 so she knew that if she had unprotected sex she might get pregnant!  and if she planned it that way then she is as dumb as a sack of hair ...




I can't bold the last sentence -- but I'm sure this statement applies to her, either way.


----------



## coconutsboston

sgj99 said:


> that she met on Instagram.  and what is up with an unplanned pregnancy at her age and experience?  she already had 3 so she knew that if she had unprotected sex she might get pregnant!  and if she planned it that way then she is as dumb as a sack of hair ...


What was her job prior to them uprooting to OC?  He didn't work at all, right?


----------



## Michele26

It says so much about Sarah knowing she picked that loser.


ETA: I'm just thinking...do they get paid from Bravo too?


----------



## sgj99

coconutsboston said:


> What was her job prior to them uprooting to OC?  He didn't work at all, right?



he worked at Cut Fitness, he's never had a "career" but drifted from various job to various job.  in an early season when he was young he said something to the effect that he wanted to be a manager, not a worker-bee.  yet he doesn't have an education and he's never stuck with anything.

when she was introduced to Tamra she said she owned a business related to guns, and had lucrative contracts with law enforcement agencies.  but if she was a successful business owner would she leave it to move to Orange County?  if her business was doing well than why do they need to "borrow" money from Tamra for the deposit on the rental?


----------



## Crystalina

sgj99 said:


> he worked at Cut Fitness, he's never had a "career" but drifted from various job to various job.  in an early season when he was young he said something to the effect that he wanted to be a manager, not a worker-bee.  yet he doesn't have an education and he's never stuck with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> when she was introduced to Tamra she said she owned a business related to guns, and had lucrative contracts with law enforcement agencies.  but if she was a successful business owner would she leave it to move to Orange County?  if her business was doing well than why do they need to "borrow" money from Tamra for the deposit on the rental?




Ryan probably blew through her money.


----------



## Michele26

Wonder who's paying Ryan & Sarah's rent?

Meghan thinks she has a medical background.


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Wonder who's paying Ryan & Sarah's rent?
> 
> *Meghan thinks she has a medical background*.






omg! if i had not paid good $$$ for my tv i would have thrown something at it!!!

she is just too stupid and thinks she know everything because her husband's ex-wife had cancer!!!  girl STFU!!!  that does not make you an expert with a medical background.  and those women are even more stupid than she is to take her word for it!


----------



## StylishMD

LOVED the staged visit with the doctor. Man, I wish I went to the Med school that taught me to put my hands on someone's belly so that I could tell where tumors were, who needs X-rays? And WTH was that woman doing at the appointment??? STILL not convinced


----------



## StylishMD

StylishMD said:


> LOVED the staged visit with the doctor. Man, I wish I went to the Med school that taught me to put my hands on someone's belly so that I could tell where tumors were, who needs X-rays? And WTH was that woman doing at the appointment??? STILL not convinced


Oh and don't get me started on the fake, fake, fake Scan report. A PET scan does NOT equal a CAT/CT scan, they are two very different tests. One of my sisters died of a type of Lymphoma and another of brain cancer. Just one word: KARMA


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Maybe it's just me but Shannon issue with food annoys me lol


----------



## Creativelyswank

I was watching the social edition of last week's episode and about died when someone commented regarding the conversation with Meghan and Tamara in the gym that Meghan would have the 90th day marked on her calendar. Fess up? Which one of you tweeted it?


----------



## Creativelyswank

StylishMD said:


> Oh and don't get me started on the fake, fake, fake Scan report. A PET scan does NOT equal a CAT/CT scan, they are two very different tests. One of my sisters died of a type of Lymphoma and another of brain cancer. Just one word: KARMA


 
Come on people!!! The doctor I see for my MMJ prescription is more legit than this guy. At this point after re-watching last week's episode where Vicki is taking to Shannon I think she is fully aware now that he is lying. She might not have been in the beginning, but she is in it now up to her eyeballs and the defensiveness is reeking proof. Disgusting people truly, but for once Tamara is right. There is no reason to go hunting down justice, life has a way of working these things out. 



Glitterandstuds said:


> Maybe it's just me but Shannon issue with food annoys me lol


 
Her poor daughters, first the emotional wreckage of their parents' marriage and now Shannon is setting them up for eating disorders. No more chandeliers for Shannon, she's going to have some serious therapy to pay for.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Creativelyswank said:


> Come on people!!! The doctor I see for my MMJ prescription is more legit than this guy. At this point after re-watching last week's episode where Vicki is taking to Shannon I think she is fully aware now that he is lying. She might not have been in the beginning, but she is in it now up to her eyeballs and the defensiveness is reeking proof. Disgusting people truly, but for once Tamara is right. There is no reason to go hunting down justice, life has a way of working these things out.


 
I agree that if Brooks is lying about having cancer Vicki is fully aware. Maybe they concocted the story together in order to A) give them a storyline B) gain viewer sympathy and approval for Brooks.


----------



## bagsforme

What medical report has all the words together?  So weird.  

Wonder how the Beaute business is going to Heather.


----------



## bag-princess

Creativelyswank said:


> Come on people!!! The doctor I see for my MMJ prescription is more legit than this guy. At this point after re-watching last week's episode where Vicki is taking to Shannon I think she is fully aware now that he is lying. She might not have been in the beginning, but she is in it now up to her eyeballs and the defensiveness is reeking proof. Disgusting people truly,* but for once Tamara is right. There is no reason to go hunting down justice, life has a way of working these things out. *
> .



exactly!  it is like my grandmother used to always say - the truth will always find the light.  it can't stay in the dark for long.  but Meghan is on a witch hunt and she is not going to let up and let time take care of them.  she wants to be the want to point the finger at them and have everyone patting her on the back that she was right.  she is not concerned about brooks health at all!  it is all about exposing vicki.   





Creativelyswank said:


> I was watching the social edition of last week's episode and about died when someone commented regarding the conversation with Meghan and Tamara in the gym t*hat Meghan would have the 90th day marked on her calendar.* Fess up? Which one of you tweeted it?





   yea - because she will!!   and i bet she will make up some excuse to have a party so all of the girls are over and she can just casually mention this to them.  she loves her role as the one with the knowledge - she sits there with that pleased look on her face as she tells them the latest of what she has learned from her calls to his doctors and her research.


----------



## swags

I am getting tired of the storyline. Especially since we still don't know if he has cancer or not and its not a pleasant topic in the first place!  I doubt Meghan would be able to read a medical report any better than Tamra. 

Ryan and Sarah look so unhappy. The lust wore off and now they don't have much going for them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it was strange they asked Tamara to do their defending, when just a few episodes ago Tamara and Brooks were going at it.

I do believe 100% that the lie about cancer is the reason for the breakup.  Now the real question is, what was the final bit of information Vickie received to make her believe it too.  

Anybody think it came from Brianna?  She's the only one with a medical background - sorry Meghan, googling and snooping does not give you a medical background


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I am getting tired of the storyline. Especially since we still don't know if he has cancer or not and its not a pleasant topic in the first place!  *I doubt Meghan would be able to read a medical report any better than Tamra.
> *
> Ryan and Sarah look so unhappy. The lust wore off and now they don't have much going for them.






THIS!  but if she is telling the story - she is so aware of it all because of women in her family and jim's ex-wife.


----------



## tomz_grl

Thoughts on last night:


Heather and Terry: Terry reminds me of a teenaged middle aged man...but in a cute way. He seemed so giddy when talking about his products. Loved that they showed intimacy after their launch in the green room. You rarely see that from them, except for the phone call Heather made to Terry after hearing Vicki's mother passed. 


Shannon and David: I loved their date night and things seem to be getting better for them. I also don't mind that Shannon's being food conscious. Hell, if I worked out for 2 1/2 hours, no way would I then go eat fried empenadas. I'd eat a bacon cheeseburger! 


Lizzie: Does this woman own anything age appropriate? She dresses like she's a pageant queen. The bust area is always just TOOOOO much.


Ryan and Sara: doomed. He's an @ss and she's pathetic. Tamra said Sarah lost her shop. Wonder what happened there???


Tamra and Eddie: The whole church/baptism storyline makes me very uncomfortable. I hope it's for real and not a joke to her. That would be worse than faking cancer in my eyes. 
Tamra raised one pathetic child. This is what happens when you don't teach your children about responsibility and money management. 


Vicki and Brooks: They are both liars. It's been proven on the show with flashbacks. His 'documentation' is a farse. The look on his face when he was taking a sip of water when Vicki and Tamra were hugging it out after they goaded her into taking their back was telling. It was like a chesire cat that just ate the canary. He's SO creepy and Vicki is pathetic, delusional, narcissistic and a liar. 


Meghan and Jimmy: Meghan needs to let Karma handle the rest. I understand why it's personal to her now (Because of Vicki's statements about her marriage, Vicki and Brook's apparent lies and the cancer in hers and Jimmy's families) but she needs to let them explode on themselves. They can't keep their stories straight now. It's all going to come out and I bet it will happen on Thursday when they film the reunion. My bet is Vicki with either walk off or may not even attend. And she'll be back with Brook's in a nanosecond once the season is over because she's just that pathetic and needy. Sorry, back to the Edmond's... Jimmy reminds me of a child when he's scolding Meghan. He gets very irate and moody. When they are normal, they seem to really enjoy each other. I think he sees himself as the father/provider and her as the daughter. I don't know or haven't seen enough about them as a couple to judge them yet. 


I wrote a book...


----------



## swags

tomz_grl said:


> Thoughts on last night:
> 
> 
> Heather and Terry: Terry reminds me of a teenaged middle aged man...but in a cute way. He seemed so giddy when talking about his products. Loved that they showed intimacy after their launch in the green room. You rarely see that from them, except for the phone call Heather made to Terry after hearing Vicki's mother passed.
> 
> 
> Shannon and David: I loved their date night and things seem to be getting better for them. I also don't mind that Shannon's being food conscious. Hell, if I worked out for 2 1/2 hours, no way would I then go eat fried empenadas. I'd eat a bacon cheeseburger!
> 
> 
> Lizzie: Does this woman own anything age appropriate? She dresses like she's a pageant queen. The bust area is always just TOOOOO much.
> 
> 
> Ryan and Sara: doomed. He's an @ss and she's pathetic. Tamra said Sarah lost her shop. Wonder what happened there???
> 
> 
> Tamra and Eddie: The whole church/baptism storyline makes me very uncomfortable. I hope it's for real and not a joke to her. That would be worse than faking cancer in my eyes.
> Tamra raised one pathetic child. This is what happens when you don't teach your children about responsibility and money management.
> 
> 
> Vicki and Brooks: They are both liars. It's been proven on the show with flashbacks. His 'documentation' is a farse. The look on his face when he was taking a sip of water when Vicki and Tamra were hugging it out after they goaded her into taking their back was telling. It was like a chesire cat that just ate the canary. He's SO creepy and Vicki is pathetic, delusional, narcissistic and a liar.
> 
> 
> Meghan and Jimmy: Meghan needs to let Karma handle the rest. I understand why it's personal to her now (Because of Vicki's statements about her marriage, Vicki and Brook's apparent lies and the cancer in hers and Jimmy's families) but she needs to let them explode on themselves. They can't keep their stories straight now. It's all going to come out and I bet it will happen on Thursday when they film the reunion. My bet is Vicki with either walk off or may not even attend. And she'll be back with Brook's in a nanosecond once the season is over because she's just that pathetic and needy. Sorry, back to the Edmond's... Jimmy reminds me of a child when he's scolding Meghan. He gets very irate and moody. When they are normal, they seem to really enjoy each other. I think he sees himself as the father/provider and her as the daughter. I don't know or haven't seen enough about them as a couple to judge them yet.
> 
> 
> I wrote a book...



Great post! I'd also like to know what happened to Sarah's gun shop. I'm certain Tamra wil blow smoke at the reunion and say the 2 are working things out with the pastor.

Shannon looks slimmer, her workouts are paying off. She still seems too uptight around David, which is understandable but also not helping things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the gun shop thing isn't making sense - she said on prior episode that she has government contracts.  those contracts can be quite long (at a minimum year with 4 year option periods) and once you win one contract, you can get more.

she must not have been managing the business right or not a good government to the customer


----------



## tomz_grl

swags said:


> Great post! I'd also like to know what happened to Sarah's gun shop. I'm certain Tamra wil blow smoke at the reunion and say the 2 are working things out with the pastor.
> 
> Shannon looks slimmer, her workouts are paying off. She still seems too uptight around David, which is understandable but also not helping things.


 
Sarah had him arrested for DV. It's going to be hard to come back from that or for Tamra to sugar coat it. 


I think Shannon is more self conscious now about her body and it may be because of the affair. I know I'd always wonder what the other woman had that I didn't have.


----------



## Nishi621

I just looked through the pictures of the RHC homes and I definitely LOVE Shannon's house and decor the best by far!


----------



## Love4H

I had oxygen blood infusion done many times. I've never heard of it related to cancer issues. I had it done for energy, immune system and hair and skin beauty. I've had it done 7 times, every other day during 14 days. 

It can be seriously considered as a treatment to cancer, come on.


----------



## zippie

I don't believe Icky and Crooks ever really broke up, I think they are faking breaking up until after the reunion.  My gut tells me that they both made up the cancer lie, if true, I hope karma catches up to both of them!


----------



## tomz_grl

zippie said:


> I don't believe Icky and Crooks ever really broke up, I think they are faking breaking up until after the reunion.  My gut tells me that they both made up the cancer lie, if true, I hope karma catches up to both of them!


 
I'm with you! She'll lose her 'life'...Brianna and the grandkids.


----------



## tomz_grl

Last night's episode is back on now. 
One thing I just noticed, why did Brook's new doc take down all the pictures on the wall? There are multiple wall hangers on the wall but no pictures, degrees, certificates etc. Maybe it's because of the glare but it's weird to me. Or maybe I'm just pessimistic when it comes to this whole situation.


----------



## simone72

Nishi621 said:


> I just looked through the pictures of the RHC homes and I definitely LOVE Shannon's house and decor the best by far!


Her house is a dream love the decor!!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Did anyone notice Brooks Pet scan report stated that themass is suspicious for lymphoma...but how is that diagnosis confirmed? Is a biopsy required?


----------



## tomz_grl

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/brooks-ayers-cancer-scandal-rhoc-andy-cohen-vicki-gunvalson/


Oh Sh!t! 
This is going to go one of 2 ways:
1) He's going to say it was her idea, or
2) He's going to provide even more falsified reports to save his face and still throw her under the bus somehow.


Doesn't he sell something in the medical field as a profession?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/brooks-ayers-cancer-scandal-rhoc-andy-cohen-vicki-gunvalson/
> 
> 
> Oh Sh!t!
> This is going to go one of 2 ways:
> 1) He's going to say it was her idea, or
> 2) He's going to provide even more falsified reports to save his face and still throw her under the bus somehow.
> 
> 
> Doesn't he sell something in the medical field as a profession?



oh this gonna be good!!!!

I wonder if it was taped prior to the reunion (haven't seen any reunion pics yet)


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> oh this gonna be good!!!!
> 
> I wonder if it was taped prior to the reunion (haven't seen any reunion pics yet)


 
The reunion is being taped tomorrow.


He's a sly one! I hope he liked that 5 star hotel...


----------



## bag-princess

i am ready for it all!!!


----------



## nastasja

Brooks has a Twitter account (updates as recent as today), where he still insists the scan doc is real and that he does have cancer.


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> Thoughts on last night:
> 
> I wrote a book...



I liked your little book!


----------



## tomz_grl

killerlife said:


> Brooks has a Twitter account (updates as recent as today), where he still insists the scan doc is real and that he does have cancer.



Speaking of Twitter, some of the comments on the Radaronline article said there are pictures of Brooks partying in Vegas as recent as last week. He's living it up! I bet Vicki is livid!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Brooks and Vickie still have that business together


----------



## pjhm

Creativelyswank said:


> Come on people!!! The doctor I see for my MMJ prescription is more legit than this guy. At this point after re-watching last week's episode where Vicki is taking to Shannon I think she is fully aware now that he is lying. She might not have been in the beginning, but she is in it now up to her eyeballs and the defensiveness is reeking proof. Disgusting people truly, but for once Tamara is right. There is no reason to go hunting down justice, life has a way of working these things out.
> 
> 
> 
> Her poor daughters, first the emotional wreckage of their parents' marriage and now Shannon is setting them up for eating disorders. No more chandeliers for Shannon, she's going to have some serious therapy to pay for.




Her food criticisms drive me crazy too. For an otherwise intelligent woman, she spends time worrying about minutiae .


----------



## StylishMD

bagsforme said:


> What medical report has all the words together?  So weird.
> 
> 
> I've seen reports with maybe 1-2 words but not a whole paragraph. If I was presented with a report like that from a Radiologist I would make sure that it was redone. This is a Medical document and it is NOT acceptable to place in a patient chart.
> It's quite easy to get an imaging centre's logo online, paste it into a letterhead then piece together some mumbo jumbo report. As a Doctor I would be having a conversation with the Oncologist that treated him previously. And don't get me started on the whole reinfusing 'oxygenated blood' excuse me, any blood that is drawn out of an artery is 'oxygenated' and I HOPE that the 'doctor' wasn't doing an arterial stick in an office setting. Ohhh don't get me started, there is just SO much that is WRONG about this whole cockamamie story


----------



## Jayne1

You can just tell the kind of teenager Meghan was. Smart alecky, big mouth, no respect for grownups.

You can tell when she mouths off some insult, blinks her eyes twice, gives a little nod of the head and a sh*t eating grin.  It is second nature to her to do that and I bet she's been doing it since she was young. She's not saying anything intelligent, just using words to be mean.  She feels smart though, you can tell by the satisfied look on her face.


----------



## GoGlam

Jayne1 said:


> You can just tell the kind of teenager Meghan was. Smart alecky, big mouth, no respect for grownups.
> 
> You can tell when she mouths off some insult, blinks her eyes twice, gives a little nod of the head and a sh*t eating grin.  It is second nature to her to do that and I bet she's been doing it since she was young. She's not saying anything intelligent, just using words to be mean.  She feels smart though, you can tell by the satisfied look on her face.




The blink, little nod and grin drives me insane.


----------



## caitlin1214

tomz_grl said:


> Thoughts on last night:
> 
> 
> Heather and Terry: Terry reminds me of a teenaged middle aged man...but in a cute way. He seemed so giddy when talking about his products. Loved that they showed intimacy after their launch in the green room. You rarely see that from them, except for the phone call Heather made to Terry after hearing Vicki's mother passed.



While I like the husband/wife jokey thing they do, and there seems to be more of that, I love those moments while they were sweet together, too. 


I forgot which episode this was, but they were leaving a dinner or a party, or something, and as they were walking out the door, Terry was draping Heather's coat over her shoulders. 

I remember looking at it like,  That is such sweet, married moment!

It was also there during the celebration of the launch of her sparkling wine.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> You can just tell the kind of teenager Meghan was. Smart alecky, big mouth, no respect for grownups.
> 
> *You can tell when she mouths off some insult, blinks her eyes twice, gives a little nod of the head and a sh*t eating grin.*  It is second nature to her to do that and I bet she's been doing it since she was young. She's not saying anything intelligent, just using words to be mean.  She feels smart though, you can tell by the satisfied look on her face.



that is her to a "T"!  she sits there with that smug look on her face as she gets ready to tell them all what she has found out.  like "oh btw - i called his doctor's and......" as if she wants to be applauded.  she thinks she is very smart!




GoGlam said:


> The blink, little nod and grin drives me insane.




+1


----------



## caitlin1214

Just watching the Aries party episode now. 

I love the "You're waving at no one." 

(I'd be a little creeped out if I was involved with someone and I just heard the depths he went to to catch him in something that quite frankly has nothing directly to do with him.)



The Ariestini sounds delicious, by the way. I believe the Asian fruits Shannon was talking about was a dragon fruit. (I would imagine, since the drink is garnished with one.)

Vicki says she's fiercely protective of her business, her kids and her man, and yet Brianna (her kid) clearly has a problem with Brooks (her man) - as it turns out she's clearly right about - and Vicki's acting like she's being unreasonable.


To add (and forgive the running commentary here) let's just call a spade a spade here - "Consider the source" means the person saying it can't be trusted. Brooks is just playing with semantics.

So Vicki's allowed to become a shrieking howler monkey no matter WHERE they are and when Tamra gets really agitated, Vicki's telling her she's acting like a fool right now? 

"Tamra, you're a mother of four and a grandmother. Act like it"? Really? Coming from mother of two, grandmother, screaming like a Banshee Vicki?


----------



## girlonthecoast

I wish Vicki would stop insulting Megan about how young she is like Vicki was never as young as Megan.

Vicki is delusional if she doesn't understand why all this drama revolves around Brooks. Ever since we've met him there's been stuff coming out of the woodwork. Frankly the reason why this season's drama doesn't revolve around David or Eddie is because they're not the character that Brooks is.

Jimmy's face when Brooks and Vicki took him and Megan aside. Clearly he is as sick of all of this as we are.

I don't think I've made it a secret that I don't like Vicki but I think it's her hypocrisy that bothers me the most. Like telling Tamra to start acting like a grandma when she's getting upset at Brooks while we can expect to see a Vicki screaming match at least twice a season.


----------



## junqueprincess

Just watched Monday's WWHL and heather called the Pet scan report a Mock-u-ment- ha!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm here for anyone willing to drag Vicki lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm here for anyone willing to drag Vicki lol



me too...  It's like they are all afraid of her


----------



## bag-princess

girlonthecoast said:


> I wish Vicki would stop insulting Megan about how young she is like Vicki was never as young as Megan.
> 
> Vicki is delusional if she doesn't understand why all this drama revolves around Brooks. Ever since we've met him there's been stuff coming out of the woodwork. Frankly the reason why this season's drama doesn't revolve around David or Eddie is because they're not the character that Brooks is.
> 
> *Jimmy's face when Brooks and Vicki took him and Megan aside. Clearly he is as sick of all of this as we are.*
> 
> I don't think I've made it a secret that I don't like Vicki but I think it's her hypocrisy that bothers me the most. Like telling Tamra to start acting like a grandma when she's getting upset at Brooks while we can expect to see a Vicki screaming match at least twice a season.






of course he is!   and he has tried to get his wife to keep her mouth and nose out of business that does not concern her because he always gets caught in it.  i like how he stands up for her in public but when they are alone he lets her have it!  he is the only one that can make her speechless with a look or a word!


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> You can just tell the kind of teenager Meghan was. Smart alecky, big mouth, no respect for grownups.
> 
> You can tell when she mouths off some insult, blinks her eyes twice, gives a little nod of the head and a sh*t eating grin.  It is second nature to her to do that and I bet she's been doing it since she was young. She's not saying anything intelligent, just using words to be mean.  She feels smart though, you can tell by the satisfied look on her face.



Yes!  She does not have any insight about herself at all.  She needed a good spanking at two which appears she never received.  She is SO DUMB to think she is an "expert" at medical issues because her step-daughters mother has cancer.  I can't believe her arrogance and please shut up about your need for justice. Brooks will have to answer to someone at the end but its not you Meghan so shut up please.


----------



## imgg

junqueprincess said:


> Just watched Monday's WWHL and heather called the Pet scan report a Mock-u-ment- ha!



Ha! She is clever I will give her that.


----------



## Longchamp

Vicki is in on the lie. 
Was convinced when they had Tamara come over to show her the fake radiology reports.
Vicki looked more nervous than Brooksgate: "Hope Tamara is as stupid as I think and believes this."


I think Brooks broke up with her as he realizes this chit is out of control and he needs to get out.  No, not a Brooks fan and he has no scruples either. 
Vicki is as fake as Tamara's dyed hair.  Now just waiting for Eddie to give her the nudge.  So Eddie can get with Jimmy!!


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> You can just tell the kind of teenager Meghan was. Smart alecky, big mouth, no respect for grownups.
> 
> You can tell when she mouths off some insult, blinks her eyes twice, gives a little nod of the head and a sh*t eating grin.  It is second nature to her to do that and I bet she's been doing it since she was young. She's not saying anything intelligent, just using words to be mean.  She feels smart though, you can tell by the satisfied look on her face.





GoGlam said:


> The blink, little nod and grin drives me insane.





imgg said:


> Yes!  She does not have any insight about herself at all.  She needed a good spanking at two which appears she never received.  She is SO DUMB to think she is an "expert" at medical issues because her step-daughters mother has cancer.  I can't believe her arrogance and please shut up about your need for justice. Brooks will have to answer to someone at the end but its not you Meghan so shut up please.



All of this.  I wonder if she will ever develop as an adult enough to look back on these clips with horror.  A medical expert!  Did you hear those words coming out of your mouth????  And the blink, nod and grin?  So happy with herself -- fool!


----------



## Jayne1

Serious question.

I only watch the show, don't read about it on line, and just go with what I see each episode.

So having said that, I don't mind Brooks.  I feel the same way about him as Vicki's son said on a previous episode. He's nice, mild mannered and always polite. Easy going too. If Vicki is happy&#8230; 

Why are all the viewers so angry, other than they think he is lying about an illness, which doesn't affect them.

I like Vicki too though&#8230; What am I missing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie is a hypocrite. 
Brooks has a shady background 

End of story


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Serious question.
> 
> I only watch the show, don't read about it on line, and just go with what I see each episode.
> 
> So having said that, I don't mind Brooks.  I feel the same way about him as Vicki's son said on a previous episode. He's nice, mild mannered and always polite. Easy going too. If Vicki is happy&#8230;
> 
> Why are all the viewers so angry, other than they think he is lying about an illness, which doesn't affect them.
> 
> I like Vicki too though&#8230; What am I missing?



When Brooks was introduced to the show a few years ago, I found him to be trying to hard. He used the phrase "the bomb dot com" which is a hard phrase to use and not get a look. He came on strong to Michael and Briana already did not like him. I agree that on camera Brooks isn't too bad, I think off camera Brooks has had a lot more going on and its most likely shady.

That said, the other cast members don't have room to talk. Meghans husband seems less than interested in her.  Tamra's Eddie seems okay but I've read a few things about him in the past too.  Plus I think he hooked up with Tamra when she was still married and possible living with Simon. Shannon has David but since Shannon put it ALL out there, I guess he won't be a target of the other women. Heather and Terry seem to be the happiest couple of all of them. 

I think they targeted Vicki because she has been hard on them all along. She's off and on with Tamra, she used to lecture Tamra about Simon, she was dismissive of Meghans role as a stepmom and her history with former housewives goes way back. She turned on Jeana for awhile, Gretchen, Lauri, Alexis, Lynn and Slade...... she's ranged from opinionated to screaming at them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Vickie is a hypocrite.
> Brooks has a shady background
> 
> End of story


 


This..it's as simple as that, lol..


----------



## bergafer3

Jayne1 said:


> You can just tell the kind of teenager Meghan was. Smart alecky, big mouth, no respect for grownups.
> 
> You can tell when she mouths off some insult, blinks her eyes twice, gives a little nod of the head and a sh*t eating grin.  It is second nature to her to do that and I bet she's been doing it since she was young. She's not saying anything intelligent, just using words to be mean.  She feels smart though, you can tell by the satisfied look on her face.


I agree. I'm from saint Louis and we were all excited to have some one from stl. But she is vile, she Is embarrassing and  entitled rich girl.


----------



## tomz_grl

imgg said:


> She is SO DUMB to think she is an "expert" at medical issues because her step-daughters mother has cancer.


 
To be fair, she's had several women in her family with breast cancer. Not sure if any of them passed away but she even mentioned her mom had the double mastectomy in order to avoid her inevitable outcome.


----------



## imgg

tomz_grl said:


> To be fair, she's had several women in her family with breast cancer. Not sure if any of them passed away but she even mentioned her mom had the double mastectomy in order to avoid her inevitable outcome.


 
She used the word "expert"  to me an expert is someone who went to medical school.


----------



## imgg

While I am no fan of Brooks at all, if he does have cancer I hope he sues Meghan and gets the last laugh.  There is some chatter online about him threatening to sue and her saying bring it on.


----------



## tomz_grl

imgg said:


> While I am no fan of Brooks at all, if he does have cancer I hope he sues Meghan and gets the last laugh.  There is some chatter online about him threatening to sue and her saying bring it on.




Let him bring it... for real.... not fiction paperwork. He's an @ss. Even if he does have cancer, he has a shady past that's been proven. Who wouldn't question him with what's known and proven?


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> She used the word "expert"  to me an expert is someone who went to medical school.



THIS!!!

my FIL had prostate cancer and my MIL had stomach cancer at the same time and I would never declare I am an expert in either area just because I witnessed their medical issues!!


----------



## imgg

tomz_grl said:


> Let him bring it... for real.... not fiction paperwork. He's an @ss. Even if he does have cancer, he has a shady past that's been proven. Who wouldn't question him with what's known and proven?


 
I am not going to defend Brooks because I agree he seems shady but Meghan has gone above and beyond what any normal person would do, so it would serve her right to defend a lawsuit over her big mouth!


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> I am not going to defend Brooks because I agree he seems shady but Meghan has gone above and beyond what any normal person would do, so it would serve her right to defend a lawsuit over her big mouth!




ITA! And yes he is shady but that does not give little miss Gladys Kravitz the right to go around snooping and calling doctors!  It is not her business and doesn't impact her life in any way at all!!


----------



## paper_flowers

imgg said:


> I am not going to defend Brooks because I agree he seems shady but Meghan has gone above and beyond what any normal person would do, so it would serve her right to defend a lawsuit over her big mouth!



This 100% Brooks is a sicko if he made this up? But Meghan is PSYCHOTIC. She's like a bloodthirsty animal that has sank its teeth into this issue. And no Meghan, you don't have a medical background. Just no. She's delusional.


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> ita! And yes he is shady but that does not give little miss gladys kravitz the right to go around snooping and calling doctors!  It is not her business and doesn't impact her life in any way at all!!


 


paper_flowers said:


> this 100% brooks is a sicko if he made this up? But meghan is psychotic. She's like a bloodthirsty animal that has sank its teeth into this issue. And no meghan, you don't have a medical background. Just no. She's delusional.




yes!


----------



## girlonthecoast

What could Brooks sue under if he did sue Megan? Would it be defamation or something under that umbrella?

If he did sue, I don't see it working out for him since it seems like Megan was only saying what she believes was true. It wasn't like she was intentionally spreading misinformation about him.


----------



## Jayne1

The housewives are acting like Brooks has a charity set up for himself, asking for donations, to pay for his cancer treatment. He's not asking anything from anyone, is he?

If he wants to say he has cancer, I really don't care.  Let him and Vicki live happily in their own little world.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> The housewives are acting like Brooks has a charity set up for himself, asking for donations, to pay for his cancer treatment. He's not asking anything from anyone, is he?
> 
> *If he wants to say he has cancer, I really don't care.  Let him and Vicki live happily in their own little world.*





exactly!

that is between him and God and Vicki.  it has no significant impact on their lives at all!  even though the caped cancer crusader believes that she should vanquish any wrong doing! #girlbye


----------



## AECornell

Im actually enjoying Meghan doing all this digging, lol. I mean, we all want to know, so she's just doing the dirty work. Maybe she shouldn't have told everyone she did it. She should have done it and then tried to get them to realize what she found out by subtlety. She's not that smart though.

I think (some of) the ladies just really care about Vicki and they don't like the fact that this is happening so they want to help her. They feel that if she's being played she should know. However once Vicki acted the way she did, I would have cut my self off from her so I wouldn't have to deal with it.


----------



## swags

I think the ladies want to humiliate Vicki. I don't believe this digging and talking about it is being done out of concern.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I think the ladies want to humiliate Vicki. I don't believe this digging and talking about it is being done out of concern.




+1 x million


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I think the ladies want to humiliate Vicki.* I don't believe this digging and talking about it is being done out of concern.*




THIS!!!  it definitely is not when it comes to meghan! she started out saying that she wanted to help brooks and she was so concerned about his health.  bull!!!  she has been clear as glass since the start.  she doesn't even try to hide behind her phoney concern now!



AECornell said:


> Im actually enjoying Meghan doing all this digging, lol.* I mean, we all want to know, so she's just doing the dirty work*. Maybe she shouldn't have told everyone she did it. She should have done it and then tried to get them to realize what she found out by subtlety. She's not that smart though.
> 
> I think (some of) the ladies just really care about Vicki and they don't like the fact that this is happening so they want to help her. They feel that if she's being played she should know. However once Vicki acted the way she did, I would have cut my self off from her so I wouldn't have to deal with it.





see - this is it in a nutshell.  of course they all want to know but they are more than happy to let meghan continue doing the dirty work for them so their hands stay clean!  that is why none of them have attempted to tell her that she needs to mind her own business because they want the info.   but if things turn out to be different from what she believes in her expert opinion    they can say it was all her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I think the ladies want to humiliate Vicki. I don't believe this digging and talking about it is being done out of concern.



Was Vickie concerned when she went digging for info on Slade?  Nope, she was trying to humiliate Gretchen and Slade.

She got her digs into Laurie, did it to Jenna and same with Tamara.

I'm really surprised she hasn't done the same to Shannon - especially since David has his history of cheating.  She was more than ready to tell Tamara to leave Simon.

Vickie can dish it, but runs (literally) when it's time to take it.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Was Vickie concerned when she went digging for info on Slade?  Nope, she was trying to humiliate Gretchen and Slade.
> 
> She got her digs into Laurie, did it to Jenna and same with Tamara.
> 
> I'm really surprised she hasn't done the same to Shannon - especially since David has his history of cheating.  She was more than ready to tell Tamara to leave Simon.
> 
> Vickie can dish it, but runs (literally) when it's time to take it.


 
Who Vicki targets has more to do with who she feels is bellow her, IMO. 
For instance, when Heather was talking to her about Brooks, she sat there calmly and listened. When Shannon said something to her, she shot back at her but didn't scream/screech like she would have done with the other women.


Does anyone know the level of Vicki's education?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Was Vickie concerned when she went digging for info on Slade?  Nope, she was trying to humiliate Gretchen and Slade.
> 
> She got her digs into Laurie, did it to Jenna and same with Tamara.
> 
> *I'm really surprised she hasn't done the same to Shannon -* especially since David has his history of cheating.  She was more than ready to tell Tamara to leave Simon.
> 
> Vickie can dish it, but runs (literally) when it's time to take it.





nobody would be bothered with someone like shannon!    she is so flighty and would not be viewed as a problem.  she would start crying and pill-popping at the first sign of a confrontation!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Who Vicki targets has more to do with who she feels is bellow her, IMO.
> For instance, when Heather was talking to her about Brooks, she sat there calmly and listened. When Shannon said something to her, she shot back at her but didn't scream/screech like she would have done with the other women.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the level of Vicki's education?



oh, I totally agree.  She has NEVER come for Heather.  She doesn't see her as a threat.  Even though Heather and Shannon are SAHMs, she never throws it in their faces


----------



## caitlin1214

Meaghan is not an expert. Terry is an expert. Although, not even, since he's a plastic surgeon and doesn't do oncology. But he's, you know, an actual doctor. Not someone who plays one on TV. 


The only time Terry gave medical advice was when Tamra asked what do do when her tongue got stuck to the ice wall.


----------



## imgg

caitlin1214 said:


> Meaghan is not an expert. Terry is an expert. Although, not even, since he's a plastic surgeon and doesn't do oncology. But he's, you know, an actual doctor. Not someone who plays one on TV.
> 
> 
> The only time Terry gave medical advice was when Tamra asked what do do when her tongue got stuck to the ice wall.


 
I know the arrogance of her to say that, yet alone think it in her own mind.  Girl has some issues.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Was Vickie concerned when she went digging for info on Slade?  Nope, she was trying to humiliate Gretchen and Slade.
> 
> She got her digs into Laurie, did it to Jenna and same with Tamara.
> 
> I'm really surprised she hasn't done the same to Shannon - especially since David has his history of cheating.  She was more than ready to tell Tamara to leave Simon.
> 
> Vickie can dish it, but runs (literally) when it's time to take it.



Oh absolutely, Vicki has done her share of being nasty and looking down on people. I thought Slade deserved it though being on the show with 2 of the housewives. Its too bad though, in real life there is a sick kid out there. 

At this point I don't think any of them really care about much more than being part of the story. These are not real friends. Vicki may not have screamed at Shannon yet but I bet its coming.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and let us not forget she made some sly comments about Gretchen's sick fiance...  Vicki is really a miserable old lady (in Meghan's voice - LOL)


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> Meaghan is not an expert. Terry is an expert. Although, not even, since he's a plastic surgeon and doesn't do oncology. But he's, you know, an actual doctor. Not someone who plays one on TV.
> 
> 
> *The only time Terry gave medical advice was when Tamra asked what do do when her tongue got stuck to the ice wall*.






terry has his own life and own business to worry about.  he knows how to stay in his lane so that he doesn't have to deal with people like gladys jr.


----------



## michie

AECornell said:


> Im actually enjoying Meghan doing all this digging, lol. I mean, we all want to know, so she's just doing the dirty work. Maybe she shouldn't have told everyone she did it. She should have done it and then tried to get them to realize what she found out by subtlety. She's not that smart though.
> 
> I think (some of) the ladies just really care about Vicki and they don't like the fact that this is happening so they want to help her. They feel that if she's being played she should know. However once Vicki acted the way she did, I would have cut my self off from her so I wouldn't have to deal with it.



If Meghan wasn't playing Trapper John, what would this season be about? There is literally nothing else going on this season. I'm LOL'ing posts saying she needs to back off. She's the most entertaining character they have. Please let her probe more!



swags said:


> I think the ladies want to humiliate Vicki. I don't believe this digging and talking about it is being done out of concern.



Of course it's not. This is Bravo TV we're talking about. It's all for entertainment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> If Meghan wasn't playing Trapper John, what would this season be about? There is literally nothing else going on this season. I'm LOL'ing posts saying she needs to back off. She's the most entertaining character they have. Please let her probe more!.



right!  because ABSOLUTELY nothing else is going on with these ladies...   besides, we ALL want to know


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> right!  because ABSOLUTELY nothing else is going on with these ladies...   besides, we ALL want to know



*in my National Enquirer voice* *I* wanna know! 

IDC if Meghan wants to one-up Dr. Oz. When she appears on the screen with the other ladies, I know a bomb is about to be dropped. Nobody cares about Tamra going to God, her and Eddie's Kaput Fitness (and marriage), Tamra renting property for her good-for-nothing son and his Jiffy Pop family and Heather home is taking too damned long to go up, so please, Meghan, make them show more paperwork! It's the only thing keeping this season afloat!


----------



## Crystalina

Ok, I think I must have missed a pivotal episode?

Do we know for a fact if Brooks DOES or  DOES NOT have cancer?


----------



## slang

So both Shannon and Heather have confirmed that they no longer speak to Vicki because of this - I feel there is something missing we don't know??

Heather said it will be revealed at the reunion but why do I think we won't learn anything new...


----------



## Crystalina

When is the reunion?


----------



## Megs

slang said:


> So both Shannon and Heather have confirmed that they no longer speak to Vicki because of this - I feel there is something missing we don't know??
> 
> 
> 
> Heather said it will be revealed at the reunion but why do I think we won't learn anything new...




They did?!


----------



## Megs

Meghan is securing her spot on next season of RHOC, that's for sure!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> So both Shannon and Heather have confirmed that they no longer speak to Vicki because of this - I feel there is something missing we don't know??
> 
> Heather said it will be revealed at the reunion but why do I think we won't learn anything new...



oh wow!!  Where was this bit of tea spilled?

In other news:

David and Shannon sat down for a one on one with Andy.  David said at one point he gave his wedding band to Stella and told her to give it to Shannon, he didn't want it anymore!

What kinda crap is that to do to a child???


----------



## slang

Megs said:


> They did?!



Yup, Shannon was on WWHL and said she no longer speaks to Vicki since filming ended & Vicki has confirmed the same when she was on WWHL - that they no longer speak. 

Heather said this week that she is "estranged" from Vicki b/c of this situation and she will address it today when the reunion is filmed


----------



## Megs

slang said:


> Yup, Shannon was on WWHL and said she no longer speaks to Vicki since filming ended & Vicki has confirmed the same when she was on WWHL - that they no longer speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Heather said this week that she is "estranged" from Vicki b/c of this situation and she will address it today when the reunion is filmed




Totally missed all of that! Vicki and Brooks broke up so how all of this unfolds will be interesting


----------



## Crystalina

Maybe the ex-girlfriend that Meghan contacted was able to give official proof that Brooks is lying?


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> oh wow!!  Where was this bit of tea spilled?



I thought this was old news - both Shannon and Vicki have confirmed this every time they were on WWHL all season that they haven't spoke since filming ended.

Heather was only on WWHL this week and said there was much more that happened that wasn't shown but all all be addressed at the reunion


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I thought this was old news - both Shannon and Vicki have confirmed this every time they were on WWHL all season that they haven't spoke since filming ended.
> 
> Heather was only on WWHL this week and said there was much more that happened that wasn't shown but all all be addressed at the reunion



well, I wonder who will be sitting next to Vicki - Tamara?


----------



## pjhm

Maybe I missed something but when Tamra shared the "results" of the medical diagnosis, Meghan said she had already called that facility to inquire what tests they give, and they didn't do those, so how did she know which medical office to call beforehand??


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> well, I wonder who will be sitting next to Vicki - Tamara?



Not even sure if they are talking, Tamra seems to be Shannon's new BFF (always hanging out on Instagram)


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> Maybe I missed something but when Tamra shared the "results" of the medical diagnosis, Meghan said she had already called that facility to inquire what tests they give, and they didn't do those, so how did she know which medical office to call beforehand??



I believe Brooks mentioned in a previous episode the name of the clinic/facilty


----------



## slang

Heather Dubrow estranged from Vicki amid Brooks Ayer cancer drama "This Isn't a Person I Know" from US Magazine:


*http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rom-vicki-gunvalson-amid-brooks-drama-2015309*


----------



## caitlin1214

I have this image of all of them smushed together on one couch and Vicki on the other. And Meghan's in a chair next to the rest of them on  the couch.


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> If *Meghan wasn't playing Trapper John,* what would this season be about? There is literally nothing else going on this season. I'm LOL'ing posts saying she needs to back off. She's the most entertaining character they have. Please let her probe more!



trapper john! i'm too sick to laugh right now, but i had a coughing fit.


----------



## AECornell

Vicki sent a text to all of them explaining brooks had a PET scan and where he had it done. Then Tamra was summoned to Vicki's house to see the medical report and told to distribute the info she saw to the rest of the girls.



pjhm said:


> Maybe I missed something but when Tamra shared the "results" of the medical diagnosis, Meghan said she had already called that facility to inquire what tests they give, and they didn't do those, so how did she know which medical office to call beforehand??


----------



## lulilu

Did Vickie really cut it off with Brooks?  They are so on-again, off-again.


----------



## Creativelyswank

No one can accuse Meghan of being boring. While her tactics are heavy handed to say the least, I'm thrilled to watch Vicki go down. If there is one thing I can not tolerate it's dishonesty and hypocrisy, and those are the key components of Vicki's character. Everything about her body language is dishonest. She has attacked every single person on that show because she is a sad, insecure, petty woman. I don't care if she is OG, I have always thought she is the ugliest person on the show no matter how much plastic surgery she has or make up she cakes on. The woman can not maintain a healthy relationship to save her life because she herself is so damaged. If it didn't hurt those around her it would be a different story. I really feel for the people in her life that can't walk away when the season ends.


----------



## AECornell

I mean she SAYS they're broken up, but who really knows. They could be secretly meeting.



lulilu said:


> Did Vickie really cut it off with Brooks?  They are so on-again, off-again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

somewhat cryptic message from Vicki's twitter:



> vickigunvalson Thanks ladies for taking me to dinner tonight. What a shocking season finale. Glad it's over. Time to move on to a bigger and brighter future. Love you girls



I hope she's leaving


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> somewhat cryptic message from Vicki's twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's leaving




I assume she means about not being with Brooks (that's her bigger and brighter future).


----------



## bag-princess

Megs said:


> Meghan is securing her spot on next season of RHOC, that's for sure!



she has nothing else to do with her life.  





DC-Cutie said:


> somewhat cryptic message from Vicki's twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's leaving






i hope my OG is NOT!!!


----------



## kcf68

Okay call me clueless but I thought OG stood for Old Girl or Gal :lolots:


----------



## girlonthecoast

kcf68 said:


> Okay call me clueless but I thought OG stood for Old Girl or Gal :lolots:


that would make more sense but I think it's more commonly used to mean 'original gangster' at least according to Urban Dictionary


----------



## DC-Cutie

kcf68 said:


> Okay call me clueless but I thought OG stood for Old Girl or Gal :lolots:





girlonthecoast said:


> that would make more sense but I think it's more commonly used to mean 'original gangster' at least according to Urban Dictionary



well in this case it could be both - she's old and she's the orignal


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Bye bye Vickie. Hope she is done with the show. I didn't really enjoy this season at all, especially all the Brooks stuff. Hope it is better next season!


----------



## bag-princess

kcf68 said:


> Okay call me clueless but I thought OG stood for Old Girl or Gal :lolots:






is that you Meghan!!!!:giggles:


----------



## bergafer3

DC-Cutie said:


> oh wow!!  Where was this bit of tea spilled?
> 
> In other news:
> 
> David and Shannon sat down for a one on one with Andy.  David said at one point he gave his wedding band to Stella and told her to give it to Shannon, he didn't want it anymore!
> 
> What kinda crap is that to do to a child???


Oh my god! Those little girl s are going to have issues when they're  older. Why would anyone do that to a child.  Those girl should have never been told about the affair, that's sad.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> The housewives are acting like Brooks has a charity set up for himself, asking for donations, to pay for his cancer treatment. He's not asking anything from anyone, is he?
> 
> If he wants to say he has cancer, I really don't care.  Let him and Vicki live happily in their own little world.


except to stay on the show and play the sympathy card.  He's a fringe HW and after all doesn't Ms Brooks need a story too?


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> somewhat cryptic message from Vicki's twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's leaving



I thought the same thing a few reunions back when she was crying about how the show wasn't fun anymore and how she missed the original ladies.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Hmmmm........http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ent-done-with-brooks-ayers?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC


----------



## AECornell

So, question. If Brooks is lying and naming these Drs, and let's say these specific Drs aren't treating him at all, can those Drs say so? I know his Drs "treating him" can't say anything because of privacy.


----------



## tomz_grl

BarbadosBride said:


> Hmmmm........http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ent-done-with-brooks-ayers?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC



I still think Vicki's full of ****e and she knew...maybe not all along but she eventually went with it. 

Can't wait for tonight! Supposedly the reason Heather is mad about her being brought into the controversy is part of tonight.


----------



## AECornell

Heather has an interesting walk. I can't pinpoint it, but something is sort of odd about it.


----------



## nastasja

AECornell said:


> Heather has an interesting walk. I can't pinpoint it, but something is sort of odd about it.




I noticed that last week too, when she was walking onto the set of the tv shopping show. Her gait is awkward.


----------



## bag-princess

is Briana pregnant again???


----------



## DC-Cutie

What is 'saTONIC'?  These ladies butcher the heck out the English language


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm sorry, did Shannon just say she broke a piece of plastic off in her bung?


----------



## DiorT

bag-princess said:


> is Briana pregnant again???



OMG...HER BOOBS are HUGE.


----------



## DiorT

coconutsboston said:


> I'm sorry, did Shannon just say she broke a piece of plastic off in her bung?



Yeah, its 3 inches up there....LOL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so she's getting ready to get baptized, but cursing like a sailor getting ready for it


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> What is 'saTONIC'?  These ladies butcher the heck out the English language





And unchartered territory.


----------



## coconutsboston

The baptism is such a sham!  She just "decided" to do it.


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> OMG...HER BOOBS are HUGE.




and the rest of her is,too!  and if you notice - she is always behind something/carrying something in front of her like they do on soap opera's.


----------



## AECornell

Briana has a thyroid issue so I think her weight is because of that. She started gaining weight a LONG time again and addressed it when she thought she had cancer.


----------



## AECornell

The things these people discuss in front of their kids...


----------



## coconutsboston

DiorT said:


> OMG...HER BOOBS are HUGE.


I completely thought we were talking about Lizzy until I went back and re-read.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> I completely thought we were talking about Lizzy until I went back and re-read.




she is just soooooo gorgeous!!!!  she is not on every epi so when she is i am stunned all over again.


----------



## sgj99

coconutsboston said:


> I'm sorry, did Shannon just say she broke a piece of plastic off in her bung?





DiorT said:


> Yeah, its 3 inches up there....LOL.



i really could have done without the colonic/enema story ... i mean, really ... Shannon  needs to filter what she puts out there.


----------



## swags

I think its good the season is ending next week. This year was bad. Tired of hearing about the cancer. Also, Briana can be harsh but for her to never give an inch when it comes to Brooks is rather telling. Most people will make an effort for their mom.


----------



## dooneybaby

Is anyone watching David and Shannon on "Watch What Happens Live?" David had actually handed one of their daughters his wedding ring and said he didn't want it any more. How irresponsible of him.


----------



## Longchamp

So he lied about pancreatic cancer ?? Really had acute pancreatitis.
No respect for Vicki to stay with pathological liar.


----------



## LeeMiller

dooneybaby said:


> Is anyone watching David and Shannon on "Watch What Happens Live?" David had actually handed one of their daughters his wedding ring and said he didn't want it any more. How irresponsible of him.




Flipping channels I heard that.  As a mother, I might find that more unforgivable than the affair.  His poor kid.  What kind of person puts their kid in the middle like that?


----------



## dooneybaby

This is the latest on Brooks and just how sleazy he is.
Contains spoiler info, so if you don't want to know what's happened between Vicki and Brooks, don't read it!

http://www.inquisitr.com/2472103/is...on-rhoc-star-reportedly-plans-dates-for-cash/


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> Is anyone watching David and Shannon on "Watch What Happens Live?" David had actually handed one of their daughters his wedding ring and said he didn't want it any more. How irresponsible of him.





whaaaaaat!!!!!!


well know wonder those little girls act like grown brats!  they treat them like they are! they should have been left out of it.   i like shannon (when she is not pill popping and doing other medical miracles)  but it just shows how pathetic she is when it comes to david.


----------



## tomz_grl

Last night was a complete snooze fest. 


Looks like Vicki and Shannon go at it next week. I guess I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## zippie

I really wish they would get rid of Tamra and Heather, cannot stand either one of them.  SO FAKE.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Last night was a complete snooze fest.
> 
> 
> Looks like Vicki and Shannon go at it next week. I guess I'll be looking forward to that.





looking foward to shannon crying because she is so upset over something vicki said to her again???  lawd - just no!!   but i won't miss it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> This is the latest on Brooks and just how sleazy he is.
> Contains spoiler info, so if you don't want to know what's happened between Vicki and Brooks, don't read it!
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/2472103/is...on-rhoc-star-reportedly-plans-dates-for-cash/


 
I didn't read any spoilers


----------



## Jeneen

AECornell said:


> So, question. If Brooks is lying and naming these Drs, and let's say these specific Drs aren't treating him at all, can those Drs say so? I know his Drs "treating him" can't say anything because of privacy.




I'm a medical professional and I'm not allowed to confirm or deny I treat someone without their release.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shannon really has no filter...lol...


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> Shannon really has no filter...lol...





and no good sense either!!  if my husband gave one of our sons his wedding ring saying he didn't want it anymore there is no way i would ever forgive that!!  why they keep those girls in their business i do not understand!


----------



## Jayne1

Does Shannon come from money?


----------



## tomz_grl

Jayne1 said:


> Does Shannon come from money?



Yes her family is supposed to be loaded.


----------



## pink1

^ I was wondering that too!


----------



## bag-princess

i have never seen anything about her coming from a wealthy family. but i have seen on several sites that she herself is worth $20 million - but that was because of her marriag to David - he is the founder of Beador Construction which is said to be "highly successful" in California.  no mention of her having money before him is ever stated anywhere.


----------



## Crystalina

bag-princess said:


> i have never seen anything about her coming from a wealthy family. but i have seen on several sites that she herself is worth $20 million - but that was because of her marriag to David - he is the founder of Beador Construction which is said to be "highly successful" in California.  no mention of her having money before him is ever stated anywhere.




Her maternal grandfather was president of the L.A. I Magnin department store just prior to retiring which was from 1968-1972.


----------



## bag-princess

Crystalina said:


> Her maternal grandfather was president of the L.A. I Magnin department store just prior to retiring which was from 1968-1972.




Thank you - I am not familiar with that store name.  I have never seen it in any bio about her.


----------



## Crystalina

bag-princess said:


> Thank you - I am not familiar with that store name.  I have never seen it in any bio about her.




http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,20806960,00.html


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't read any spoilers


Wasn't sure if everyone knew that they had split up.


----------



## guccimamma

not a fan of brooks, but still can't get my head around being accused of lying about cancer.

they said he had no job, no house, etc....is it possible he has no health insurance to pay for cancer treatments? perhaps he is seeking out alternative treatments for financial reasons?


----------



## guccimamma

i magnin...where i got my wedding dress a zillion years ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> not a fan of brooks, but still can't get my head around being accused of lying about cancer.
> 
> they said he had no job, no house, etc....is it possible he has no health insurance to pay for cancer treatments? perhaps he is seeking out alternative treatments for financial reasons?



or Vickie is paying... word was that she also paid his child support


----------



## JNH14

Vicki got what she asked for with Brooks...everyone told her, but she just wouldn't listen. No sympathy here!


----------



## Longchamp

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2015/10/06/brooks-ayers-says-brianas-husband-is-s
image: http://images.starpulse.com/news/bloggers/1341696/blog_images/brooks-ayers-2.jpg

Brooks Ayers

Brooks Ayers keeps saying that he has cancer and he wants his co-stars on The Real Housewives of Orange County to believe him. Sadly, he is only providing his word and given his sketchy past, many of the ladies are questioning whether he truly has cancer. But Vicki Gunvalson has never questioned him and she truly stands by him. The two recently split and Vicki revealed that they haven&#8217;t talked much. And now, Brooks is going after her daughter.

According to a new tweet, Brooks Ayers is now slamming Briana, saying that her husband is much more scary than himself. It is no secret that Brooks and Briana don&#8217;t get along, but he shouldn&#8217;t comment on Vicki&#8217;s daughter if he wants everyone to get along.


&#8220;Funny how Briana is so against Brooks Ayers when her husband is way more scary and abusive #RHOC,&#8221; one person wrote to Brooks, which had him reply, &#8220;Right?&#8221;

During a finale party, Ryan Culberson didn&#8217;t make the best impression on viewers. He told Lydia McLaughlin&#8217;s mother to take her feet off the couch and it quickly turned into quite the argument. While Briana defended her husband, Ryan got a bad reputation. But it is no secret that Briana and Ryan are not big fans of Brooks, especially since Brooks told Ryan that he needed to start hitting Briana to keep her in line. In other words, it isn&#8217;t shocking that he is commenting on Briana&#8217;s relationship with her husband. 

However, Vicki may not be pleased that the children are being brought into the Twitter world. Briana questioned his cancer diagnosis based on her professional experience, but he may be angry because it didn&#8217;t match his story.

What do you think of Brooks Ayers&#8217; tweet? Do you think it was smart of him to comment on Vicki&#8217;s daughter if he wants to keep the peace?

Brooks Ayers Admits History of Debt & &#8216;Violence&#8217; Against Vicki Gunvalson
00:00/03:20

Read more at http://www.starpulse.com/news/index...says-brianas-husband-is-s#3bqJfsTEXbUcrDc5.99

WATCH THE TAPE IN THIS LINK.


----------



## Longchamp

After a season filled with questions about Brooks Ayers' cancer diagnosis, Vicki Gunvalson's ex-boyfriend will try and answer those queries during the upcoming Real Housewives of Orange County reunion. Brooks sat down with Andy Cohen for the episode, the Watch What Happens Live host confirmed during a segment on his Sirius XM show Andy Cohen Live on Monday (October 5). Andy and Bravo producer John Hill discussed Andy's interview with Brooks as well as the "most adult Orange County reunion" the latter has been a part of in years. "I interviewed Brooks, which is going to be played during the reunion," Andy explained. "You will [know about Brooks after that interview]." John watched the nearly hour-long conversation and shared his take. "I watched that entire thing and I was riveted," he said. "I wouldn't be surprised if [Brooks' cancer diagnosis is] fake, if it's not true. I don't think that if something is true, he wouldn't be defending it like he is." 

In addition to Brooks' appearance, Andy confirmed that this reunion was different than those of seasons past. "I always say, 'Oh it was very dramatic.' What I liked about this reunion was there are a lot of revelations," he explained. "It was the most adult Orange County reunion that we've had in a few years...meaning there was not a ton of screaming. There were emotions; there were tears.... What I loved was there were a lot of revelations; there were things revealed that were very surprising from almost everybody. So that was great."

Give the segment a listen below.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...housewives-of-orange-county-season-10-reunion


----------



## Crystalina

Longchamp said:


> http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2015/10/06/brooks-ayers-says-brianas-husband-is-s
> image: http://images.starpulse.com/news/bloggers/1341696/blog_images/brooks-ayers-2.jpg
> 
> Brooks Ayers
> 
> Brooks Ayers keeps saying that he has cancer and he wants his co-stars on The Real Housewives of Orange County to believe him. Sadly, he is only providing his word and given his sketchy past, many of the ladies are questioning whether he truly has cancer. But Vicki Gunvalson has never questioned him and she truly stands by him. The two recently split and Vicki revealed that they havent talked much. And now, Brooks is going after her daughter.
> 
> According to a new tweet, Brooks Ayers is now slamming Briana, saying that her husband is much more scary than himself. It is no secret that Brooks and Briana dont get along, but he shouldnt comment on Vickis daughter if he wants everyone to get along.
> 
> 
> Funny how Briana is so against Brooks Ayers when her husband is way more scary and abusive #RHOC, one person wrote to Brooks, which had him reply, Right?
> 
> During a finale party, Ryan Culberson didnt make the best impression on viewers. He told Lydia McLaughlins mother to take her feet off the couch and it quickly turned into quite the argument. While Briana defended her husband, Ryan got a bad reputation. But it is no secret that Briana and Ryan are not big fans of Brooks, especially since Brooks told Ryan that he needed to start hitting Briana to keep her in line. In other words, it isnt shocking that he is commenting on Brianas relationship with her husband.
> 
> However, Vicki may not be pleased that the children are being brought into the Twitter world. Briana questioned his cancer diagnosis based on her professional experience, but he may be angry because it didnt match his story.
> 
> What do you think of Brooks Ayers tweet? Do you think it was smart of him to comment on Vickis daughter if he wants to keep the peace?
> 
> Brooks Ayers Admits History of Debt & Violence Against Vicki Gunvalson
> 00:00/03:20
> 
> Read more at http://www.starpulse.com/news/index...says-brianas-husband-is-s#3bqJfsTEXbUcrDc5.99
> 
> WATCH THE TAPE IN THIS LINK.




Bottom line:

Vicki Gunvalson and Briana Culberson both married violent con men.


----------



## swags

Crystalina said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Vicki Gunvalson and Briana Culberson both married violent con men.



Sadly, I agree. Briana has mentioned that both Vicki's marriages were dysfunctional. I'm sure growing up around that took its toll.


----------



## imgg

JNH14 said:


> Vicki got what she asked for with Brooks...everyone told her, but she just wouldn't listen. No sympathy here!



Agree!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

JNH14 said:


> Vicki got what she asked for with Brooks...everyone told her, but she just wouldn't listen. No sympathy here!


Agree!


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I love the chanel necklace that Shannon is wearying. I'm hoping to find out what it is called. Thank  you for the help in identifying this piece. Sheila


----------



## Creativelyswank

1Kellygirl said:


> I love the chanel necklace that Shannon is wearying. I'm hoping to find out what it is called. Thank  you for the help in identifying this piece. Sheila


 There was a lot of nice Chanel eye candy at that lunch  


The reason I believe that Vicki is so bitter about women who are supported by their husbands is because she knows deep down she is not emotionally independent. Why else would she cling to such a sad man for so long? For her being so "mature" in age she sure has a low emotional quotient and has a lot of learning to do.


----------



## Nishi621

Crystalina said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Vicki Gunvalson and Briana Culberson both married violent con men.



I don't believe that Donn was violent or a con man. Maybe their marriage was dysfunctional, but, he was not violent or a con man IMO. I know nothing about Vicki's first husband, Michael and Brianna's bio father. But, didn't Donn walk Brianna down the aisle? he and Vicki were married for many, many years. It's interesting to see how Vicki talks about Donn now, I really think she believes she made a mistake in divorcing him.

 Vicki never married Brooks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Vicki Gunvalson and Briana Culberson both married violent con men.



are you referring to Donn?  because she wasn't married to Brooks.

I think if Donn was a violent con, Brianna wouldn't be as close to him.


----------



## swags

I think Donn had affairs and drank from what has been said.  Based on the show, it appeared Vicki neglected him. I remember she wouldn't invite.him on vacations.


----------



## absolutpink

Crystalina said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Vicki Gunvalson and Briana Culberson both married violent con men.



Agreed (with Briana marrying a violent con man and Vicki dating one, although he Brooks doesn't seem to be violent). All thoughts about Brooks aside, I agree with and I find Ryan to be a terrifying man and I would not be happy if my daughter was married to him.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

That was a horribly low-blow Billy's girlfriend gave Shannon in the previews for next week. I have always liked Vicki, but she should have never told Billy's girlfriend about David's affair. The way Billy's girlfriend used it against Shannon was absolutely dispicable. If I was Shannon, I would never forgive Vicki.


----------



## Nishi621

swags said:


> I think Donn had affairs and drank from what has been said.  Based on the show, it appeared Vicki neglected him. I remember she wouldn't invite.him on vacations.




Hasn't Vicki said recently that they both had affairs at one point?


----------



## Nishi621

GirlieShoppe said:


> That was a horribly low-blow Billy's girlfriend gave Shannon in the previews for next week. I have always liked Vicki, but she should have never told Billy's girlfriend about David's affair. The way Billy's girlfriend used it against Shannon was absolutely dispicable. If I was Shannon, I would never forgive Vicki.



I didn't see the previews, WTH did she say??


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nishi621 said:


> I didn't see the previews, WTH did she say??




They were discussing Brooks' cancer controversy when Billy's girlfriend (who was defending Vicki) asked Shannon if Vicki asked her for documentation when she told her David had an affair. She said this in front of a lot of other people. Shannon then confronts Vicki about it.


----------



## Creativelyswank

GirlieShoppe said:


> They were discussing Brooks' cancer controversy when Billy's girlfriend (who was defending Vicki) asked Shannon if Vicki asked her for documentation when she told her David had an affair. She said this in front of a lot of other people. Shannon then confronts Vicki about it.


 
That explains why she was singing the praises of Tamara and Heather not gossiping in her talking head interviews.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I think Donn had affairs and drank from what has been said.  Based on the show, it appeared Vicki neglected him. I remember she wouldn't invite.him on vacations.



but that doesn't make him a con or violent.  just a bad husband and a drunk.



Nishi621 said:


> Hasn't Vicki said recently that they both had affairs at one point?



exactly!  she's no angel and let us remember, when Brianna met Ryan he was married!


----------



## GoGlam

Ryan rubs me the wrong way. I do feel like if anything, he would actually be abusive, both emotionally and physically.  There's something off about him and I remember when he snapped at Lydia's mom that became clear as day!


----------



## candy2100

DC-Cutie said:


> are you referring to Donn?  because she wasn't married to Brooks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if Donn was a violent con, Brianna wouldn't be as close to him.




I think she means Vicki's first husband, the father of her children.  Not Donn.


----------



## slyyls

GoGlam said:


> Ryan rubs me the wrong way. I do feel like if anything, he would actually be abusive, both emotionally and physically.  There's something off about him and I remember when he snapped at Lydia's mom that became clear as day!


He has always rubbed me the wrong way too.   It was very telling that they were married so quickly, and kept Vicki in the dark.   What was the hurry; side from his risk of being sent to Afghanistan.  Controlling men tend to move very fast into a relationship, and then try to distance everyone.
I don't care for Brooks; but he at least seems to be sweet and supportive to Vicki, even if he is blowing smoke up her skirt.
Does anyone recall Ryan saying anything romantic or sweet to Briana?  He always seems so angry and dismissive of her, and she seems like she's pretending that she doesn't notice.


----------



## Crystalina

Sorry! When I said "married" I simply meant that Vicki was shacking up with a con man. And I do believe he has been violent, my gut feeling.


----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> Ryan rubs me the wrong way. I do feel like if anything, he would actually be abusive, both emotionally and physically.  There's something off about him and I remember when he snapped at Lydia's mom that became clear as day!



Me too. Just being so rude to Lydias mom and we heard the audio, it was horrible! It wasn't his house.  In the recent episode him and Briana were talking about bad vibes in the home because Vicki's bf lived there at the time. I'm thinking really? The vibes I got from Ryan going off on Lydia's mom were much worse.


----------



## Crystalina

swags said:


> Me too. Just being so rude to Lydias mom and we heard the audio, it was horrible! It wasn't his house.  In the recent episode him and Briana were talking about bad vibes in the home because Vicki's bf lived there at the time. I'm thinking really? The vibes I got from Ryan going off on Lydia's mom were much worse.




Agreed!


----------



## AECornell

Isn't that the definition of a sociopath conman?



slyyls said:


> I don't care for Brooks; but he at least seems to be sweet and supportive to Vicki, even if he is blowing smoke up her skirt.


----------



## slyyls

AECornell said:


> Isn't that the definition of a sociopath conman?


He's an opportunist for sure, and I agree he sure seems like a con artist.
I guess Vicki is having some fun with him, or she would be openly complaining about him, as she did with Donn.

Briana doesn't appear that she is having any fun with Ryan.

I can't stand either of these guys.  I do think Brooks is the lesser of two evils.
Vicki has the power in her relationship with Brooks,even if she doesn't appear to exercise it.
Ryan clearly has the power in his relationship with Briana and exercises it.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

The necklace I'm asking about is the one Shannon has on when she does her single interviews and she has a silky burgandy top on. I love that necklace. The cc hang on the side. I'm sure it is just how she puts it on. I'm just getting into chanel so I do not know much about the brand, but am learning and I have to find out about that necklace. Any help would be appreciated. I sent a twitter and a message to her Facebook but who knows how long it will take for a reply if at all. I know this sounds silly. Thank you for listening.


----------



## imgg

1Kellygirl said:


> The necklace I'm asking about is the one Shannon has on when she does her single interviews and she has a silky burgandy top on. I love that necklace. The cc hang on the side. I'm sure it is just how she puts it on. I'm just getting into chanel so I do not know much about the brand, but am learning and I have to find out about that necklace. Any help would be appreciated. I sent a twitter and a message to her Facebook but who knows how long it will take for a reply if at all. I know this sounds silly. Thank you for listening.



Find a picture and post it in the Chanel section.  They will have the answer for you.


----------



## Crystalina

Briana is stuck in a VERY BAD situation with Ryan, I'm afraid. [emoji20]


----------



## Prettyn

Brianna has to support Ryan for the sake of their kids. I could tell Vicki try's to charm Ryan to smooth things out buy Ryan appears to be on top of that manipulative behavior.


----------



## nastasja

Briana doesn't take sh*t from anyone; I'm sure she can hold her own with Ryan. But I agree, I don't care for him either (for all the same reasons already mentioned). Briana seems like an intelligent girl, she could've chosen much better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie is a liar.  straight up and down


----------



## michie

OMG. Vicki is gonna be on WWHL tonight??? I'm sure a lot of questions are off limits.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> OMG. Vicki is gonna be on WWHL tonight??? I'm sure a lot of questions are off limits.


 
she is a piece of work!  she can make questions off limit all she wants - it still won't change the truth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

there goes Vickie "I'm leaving...'


----------



## coconutsboston

This episode/cocktail party for Jesus is nauseatingly contrived.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anybody notice when it gets heated, Vickie automatically brings up the death of her mother.


----------



## missyb

Vicki is pathetic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Vickie told Brianna & Shannon about the 'house call'...  Geesh.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Anybody notice when it gets heated, Vickie automatically brings up the death of her mother.


And now, Jesus.  Then the next second she is screaming and cursing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> This episode/cocktail party for Jesus is nauseatingly contrived.


 
I bet Jesus is like 'nah, leave me out of this'


----------



## missyb

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet Jesus is like 'nah, leave me out of this'




Lol!


----------



## swags

I am surprised Pastor Mike would approve of that sh*t show taking place at his baptism. They all behaved poorly running around gossiping and confronting each other over nonsense.


----------



## bag-princess

Shannon got pissed that Vicki told a "stranger" about David cheating but she has been going on about it to millions every week for weeks! Chile please!  Vicki did not tell "a stranger" - it was her brother's GF.   And then there's Meghan doing what she does best- getting on her broom and going around passing out info.  It would behoove her to pay more attention to where her husband is and why he prefers to spend so much time several states away from her!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Vicki is so distraught over her mothers death that she has to crack jokes about using the inheritance to buy a yacht to comfort herself. Bless her heart.


----------



## paper_flowers

I thought Billy didn't like Brooks, so I'm surprised at his girlfriend's (snarky) remark to Shannon about the affair. I'm confused??

I used to like Vicki but I'm so over her over dramatic behavior. She's on a downward spiral and acting like a psycho.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> there goes Vickie "I'm leaving...'





DC-Cutie said:


> Anybody notice when it gets heated, Vickie automatically brings up the death of her mother.





missyb said:


> Vicki is pathetic!





coconutsboston said:


> And now, Jesus.  Then the next second she is screaming and cursing.





paper_flowers said:


> I thought Billy didn't like Brooks, so I'm surprised at his girlfriend's (snarky) remark to Shannon about the affair. I'm confused??
> 
> I used to like Vicki but I'm so over her over dramatic behavior. She's on a downward spiral and acting like a psycho.



+ 1 with all this. If Vicki is asked back next season, Andy needs his head examined. Lying about cancer, where does it stop? Praise Jesus, I miss my Mom! 

I'd rather hear from jail bird Teresa and watch chubby Joe blame his problems on RHONJ.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Vicki and Andy correcting Tamra about "pastor" and getting it wrong...


----------



## tweezer

bag-princess said:


> Shannon got pissed that Vicki told a "stranger" about David cheating but she has been going on about it to millions every week for weeks! Chile please!  Vicki did not tell "a stranger" - it was her brother's GF.   And then there's Meghan doing what she does best- getting on her broom and going around passing out info.  It would behoove her to pay more attention to where her husband is and why he prefers to spend so much time several states away from her!


 So true!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GaudyGirl said:


> Vicki and Andy correcting Tamra about "pastor" and getting it wrong...



He should have corrected Vickie on 'caster' while he was at it


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The problem with Vicki is her ego, she won't leave this show because she thinks they need the "Original" She's a freaking nut job though


----------



## tomz_grl

Watching WWHL now and Vicki is STILL standing up for Brooks. I don't get it...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I noticed with last night Andy asked about Gretchen and instead of just taking responsibility for her part of her issues with Gretchen she says "I said so bad things, but so did Gretchen".  once before when asked about the breakdown of her marriage she says "I did some bad things, but so did Donn'.  


It's like she can't just own up to her part.  Vickie has some serious issues (I mean we all have issues, but hers are so polarizing that she thinks everybody BUT her is the problem).


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> I noticed with last night Andy asked about Gretchen and instead of just taking responsibility for her part of her issues with Gretchen she says "I said so bad things, but so did Gretchen".  once before when asked about the breakdown of her marriage she says "I did some bad things, but so did Donn'.
> 
> 
> It's like she can't just own up to her part.  Vickie has some serious issues (I mean we all have issues, but hers are so polarizing that she thinks everybody BUT her is the problem).



Vicki is a true narcissist and a histrionic one at that!


----------



## Love4H

I've never been to a baptism of an adult before. Is it always a big party with singers and food, and drinks?


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> Vicki is a true narcissist and a histrionic one at that!



no, she's Jesus on the cross.

(I feel like I will be struck down for typing that, hope The Lord is ok with sarcasm)


----------



## imgg

guccimamma said:


> no, she's Jesus on the cross.
> 
> (I feel like I will be struck down for typing that, hope The Lord is ok with sarcasm)



LOL! I have not seen last nights episode but who would ever compare themselves to that?  She is awful!


----------



## mundodabolsa

guccimamma said:


> (I feel like I will be struck down for typing that, hope The Lord is ok with sarcasm)





You actually just made me laugh out loud, made my morning.


----------



## guccimamma

Love4H said:


> I've never been to a baptism of an adult before. Is it always a big party with singers and food, and drinks?



strange, huh?  Who gets professional make up done before and after being baptized?


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-princess said:


> Shannon got pissed that Vicki told a "stranger" about David cheating but she has been going on about it to millions every week for weeks! Chile please!  Vicki did not tell "a stranger" - it was her brother's GF.   And then there's Meghan doing what she does best- getting on her broom and going around passing out info.  It would behoove her to pay more attention to where her husband is and why he prefers to spend so much time several states away from her!




Exactly!!!


----------



## pot_luck

imgg said:


> Vicki is a true narcissist and a histrionic one at that!


Yup!


----------



## tomz_grl

Vicki is so passive aggressive when it comes to her interviews...especially towards Brianna and Tamara. 


I've never seen alcohol at a Baptism. But, all the Baptisms I've seen have been in a church or lake and not in a hotel swimming pool. She should have had it at a friend's house who had a pool. It would have been more intimate that way. That poor pastor. I can't believe the way everyone was acting around him. 


I hope Vicki isn't back next season. I'd rather have her replaced with Lizzie.


I like Meghan's darker hair in the reunion preview.


----------



## swags

Love4H said:


> I've never been to a baptism of an adult before. Is it always a big party with singers and food, and drinks?



I dont think so. 
They seem to.do like.to do an end of the year event. I'm guessing all the husbands said no to vow renewals, so they came up with this. I was hoping the pastor would keep Tamra under for a little longer than needed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> I've never been to a baptism of an adult before. Is it always a big party with singers and food, and drinks?


 
I have been to adult baptism and there have been singers (the choir) and food/drinks afterward.  But nothing elaborate.  Just the choir singing a few hymns while the pastor did his thing and light food/drinks in the fellowship hall right after.


But this is housewives and you know they gotta get that last party in...


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I have been to adult baptism and there have been singers (the choir) and food/drinks afterward.  But nothing elaborate.  Just the choir singing a few hymns while the pastor did his thing and light food/drinks in the fellowship hall right after.
> 
> 
> But this is housewives and you know they gotta get that last party in...



i'm sure the adults at the baptism (you attended) were somehow able to hold it together for a couple of hours. no open fights about infidelity/cancer diagnosis or comparing to themselves as jesus in the presence of the "pasture".


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> I was hoping the pastor would keep Tamra under for a little longer than needed.


  Snort!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love4H said:


> I've never been to a baptism of an adult before. Is it always a big party with singers and food, and drinks?


 
I was baptized as an adult... there were no singers, no alcohol, and the only food was at the IHOP we went to afterwards.


----------



## Sweetpea83

missyb said:


> Vicki is pathetic!


 
This! Can't stand her...


----------



## Sweetpea83

guccimamma said:


> no, she's Jesus on the cross.
> 
> (I feel like I will be struck down for typing that, hope The Lord is ok with sarcasm)


----------



## bag-princess

check this out:




heavy.com/entertainment


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Brilliant!


----------



## LovingLV81

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet Jesus is like 'nah, leave me out of this'




LMBO !! [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji819]&#65039;[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll better stop with these Jesus jokes.


----------



## Iheartparis64

bag-princess said:


> check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy.com/entertainment




Wow


----------



## Crystalina

I hope Brooks sees the slammer!


----------



## Crystalina

[emoji359]


----------



## Crystalina

Crystalina said:


> [emoji359]




Lock him up and hide the key!


----------



## GoGlam

oh damn!


----------



## tomz_grl

Best news all day!!! Please let it be true.


----------



## pot_luck

I hope they pick up Vikki as an accessory to the crime.


----------



## Crystalina

pot_luck said:


> I hope they pick up Vikki as an accessory to the crime.




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; yes!!!


----------



## Crystalina

According to this website, Sarah Rodriguez was a co-owner of California Tactical.

http://starcasm.net/archives/268457

Tamara said that Sarah "lost her business," but according to its website, California Tactical is still in business.

http://www.california-tactical.com


----------



## Baglady41

All these women can seem to talk about is Brooks and cancer. Maybe I am missing something but I didn't see Vicki saying anything to Shannon that was really over the top and mean. I don't like Brooks and I agree that this whole cancer thing is shady as hell but I can't get on board with how off the rails Shannon was behaving.

I also can't understand Shannon getting mad that people are talking about her marriage and the affair. That  is laughable. All she does is talk about it, on a reality show! They even sat down for a one on one with Andy to further discuss it. Not to mention Vicki took them on that vacation last year and there was no denying there was trouble in paradise. Her brother was there for that mess. If it were me I would ask my sister what the hell is up with those two.


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> no, she's Jesus on the cross.
> 
> (I feel like I will be struck down for typing that, hope The Lord is ok with sarcasm)



I think the Good Lord has a sense of humor. You're fine. 


I know, though. It's like, climb down off of there, Vicki. We need the wood.


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet Jesus is like 'nah, leave me out of this'



Haha!


"You're on your own, heffa."


----------



## bag-princess

Baglady41 said:


> All these women can seem to talk about is Brooks and cancer. Maybe I am missing something but I didn't see Vicki saying anything to Shannon that was really over the top and mean. I don't like Brooks and I agree that this whole cancer thing is shady as hell but I can't get on board with how off the rails Shannon was behaving.
> 
> *I also can't understand Shannon getting mad that people are talking about her marriage and the affair. That  is laughable. All she does is talk about it, on a reality show! They even sat down for a one on one with Andy to further discuss it.* Not to mention Vicki took them on that vacation last year and there was no denying there was trouble in paradise. Her brother was there for that mess. If it were me I would ask my sister what the hell is up with those two.





her righteous indignation is laughable!!!   as if it was some big secret!


----------



## Baglady41

bag-princess said:


> her righteous indignation is laughable!!!   as if it was some big secret!



I know! I couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## imgg

My favorite part was when Vicki said to Shannon don't yell or point your finger at me and then 5 seconds later Vicki is yelling and pointing her finger at Shannon.

The nerve of Vicki to say what does Brooks faking cancer have to do with me?  really Vic? She alienated all her friends and family for Brooks and then he dumps her.  Classic.  

I am not sure if Heather hired a PR this season to make her more likable but she is much more tolerable and likable.  She is fun to watch with all her Chanel clothes/accessories and I hope they show more of the massive house they are building


----------



## slsk

To be fair, the episode was filmed before news of the affair was public. Yes, we know about it now but at the time, no one did except the people on the show/ the Beadors' circle.   I don't blame Shannon for being upset that her friend was gossiping about her to a stranger.


----------



## starrynite_87

michie said:


> OMG. Vicki is gonna be on WWHL tonight??? I'm sure a lot of questions are off limits.



I'm glad Shannon had the balls to call Vicki and Andy out on this( I couldn't figure out how to post the video).

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/10/1...arance-wwhl-says-vicki-ridiculous-delusional/


----------



## guccimamma

Crystalina said:


> According to this website, Sarah Rodriguez was a co-owner of California Tactical.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/268457
> 
> Tamara said that Sarah "lost her business," but according to its website, California Tactical is still in business.
> 
> http://www.california-tactical.com




maybe she lost her part of it, or it changed owners? 

i've never been to a gun store, that place looks well-equipped.


----------



## GoGlam

I would never trust Tamara as a source either. lol @ "Tamara can confirm all of this"


----------



## starrynite_87

GoGlam said:


> I would never trust Tamara as a source either. lol @ "Tamara can confirm all of this"



Shannon was speaking on the fact that she told Heather and Tamra about David's affair the day before they  finished filming the season....I think that's the only time we can really trust Tamra as a source.


----------



## swags

I think its too bad that Shannon and Vicki couldn't have remained friends.  I don't get the  need for all of them to weigh in on Brooks cancer. I would have taken the stance that if someone tells me they have cancer, I will believe them. If he's lying it will most likely come out.


----------



## junqueprincess

starrynite_87 said:


> Shannon was speaking on the fact that she told Heather and Tamra about David's affair the day before they  finished filming the season....I think that's the only time we can really trust Tamra as a source.




I'm really confused. I had read Heather knew about the affair the whole season, also wasn't the end of last riddled with a fight about the affair that Tamra blabbered all around and Heather told a bunch of women at lunch about Shannon's business??

I really like Shannon. I agree Heather is far more likable.  Tamra is still creepy. I'm really over Vicki, she is a megalomaniac and liar.
I'll keep Megan as she is more likable than Vicki and Tamra.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I think its too bad that Shannon and Vicki couldn't have remained friends.  I don't get the  need for all of them to weigh in on Brooks cancer. I would have taken the stance that if someone tells me they have cancer, I will believe them. If he's lying it will most likely come out.



After reading Shannon's statement, I'm excited for this reunion....it seem as if Vicki got exposed, Shannon said the ladies were  no longer questioning if  Vicki knew, but when did she find out, which makes sense since she's no longer speaking with Shannon and Heather. Vicki dragged shannon and Heather into it by asking Shannon to recommend doctors and the lie about Terry giving Brooks an IV.


----------



## starrynite_87

junqueprincess said:


> I'm really confused. I had read Heather knew about the affair the whole season, also wasn't the end of last riddled with a fight about the affair that Tamra blabbered all around and Heather told a bunch of women at lunch about Shannon's business??
> 
> I really like Shannon. I agree Heather is far more likable.  Tamra is still creepy. I'm really over Vicki, she is a megalomaniac and liar.
> I'll keep Megan as she is more likable than Vicki and Tamra.



They told Shannon they heard whispers around town about David's affair, but said nothing out of respect....she confirmed it when they met for lunch.


----------



## slang

junqueprincess said:


> I'm really confused. I had read Heather knew about the affair the whole season, also wasn't the end of last riddled with a fight about the affair that Tamra blabbered all around and Heather told a bunch of women at lunch about Shannon's business??
> 
> I really like Shannon. I agree Heather is far more likable.  Tamra is still creepy. I'm really over Vicki, she is a megalomaniac and liar.
> I'll keep Megan as she is more likable than Vicki and Tamra.



Heather & Tamra both say they knew about the affair but NOT from Shannon. Heather said she heard as gossip but never repeated it (not even to Terry) & Tamra also heard as gossip & never asked Shannon if it was true, so Shannon never "knew" that they knew....


----------



## slang

starrynite_87 said:


> After reading Shannon's statement, I'm excited for this reunion....it seem as if Vicki got exposed, Shannon said the ladies were  no longer questioning if  Vicki knew, but when did she find out, which makes sense since she's no longer speaking with Shannon and Heather. Vicki dragged shannon and Heather into it by asking Shannon to recommend doctors and the lie about Terry giving Brooks an IV.



I'm excited too! Normally reunion bore me as we never learn anything new - just lots of shouting...

I read that Shannon brought "proof" to the reunion (she's more Megan than Megan is now!) 
She went and got a scan at the same place Brooks did (the scan he showed Tamra) and the test results looks nothing like the the one Brooks showed Tamra. She confirmed with them that all results have same letterhead, font etc & brought it to the reunion as "proof" Brooks showed Tamra fake test results - man this reunion is going to be good!!


----------



## bag-princess

oh boy!!!!  this reunion is going to be better than the Atlanta ones usually are!!!


and i don't care who it was -  i would never choose meghan to keep around!


----------



## Longchamp

Don't let Meghan go. She is pot stirrer but I like she's not loud. Can't stand the yelling on all the shows.
I'm fascinated by her marriage to the Jimmy. I'd rather keep Meghan for the entertainment value than Shannon.

Vicki purported the cancer lie for money: keep interest in her on the show. No different than those that ask for money for fake cancer diagnosis. She needs to go. 
Can't believe she's not ashamed to show her face.


----------



## Crystalina

Longchamp said:


> Don't let Meghan go. She is pot stirrer but I like she's not loud. Can't stand the yelling on all the shows.
> I'm fascinated by her marriage to the Jimmy. I'd rather keep Meghan for the entertainment value than Shannon.
> 
> Vicki purported the cancer lie for money: keep interest in her on the show. No different than those that ask for money for fake cancer diagnosis. She needs to go.
> Can't believe she's not ashamed to show her face.




I agree.... Vicki Gunvalson is disgusting.

She really is a little PIGGY!


----------



## Crystalina

Furthermore, I hope Andy Cohen kicks her off the show.


----------



## guccimamma

Crystalina said:


> I agree.... Vicki Gunvalson is disgusting.
> 
> She really is a little PIGGY!



it was hard for me to fathom that he would lie about cancer. 

somehow i am hanging on to the belief that he fooled vicky. i can't believe that she would lie about this on television, she has a successful business...very bad publicity.


----------



## starrynite_87

guccimamma said:


> it was hard for me to fathom that he would lie about cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> somehow i am hanging on to the belief that he fooled vicky. i can't believe that she would lie about this on television, she has a successful business...very bad publicity.




Hey it gave her a storyline and made her relevant this season


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I'm still trying to wrap my head around Brooks story that he called Terry, who in turned called another doctor to make a housecall!  I really hope Terry is on the reunion to squash that bit.

I believe Vickie wanted to hold on to Brooks so badly, she would do ANYTHING.  Even if it meant lying to her own daughter and going along with the concocted story.


----------



## guccimamma

starrynite_87 said:


> Hey it gave her a storyline and made her relevant this season



yes, but would you buy insurance from her...after this? 

she'd torpedo her own business by doing something so shady. 

i'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt, and call her an idiot.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hopefully Brianna will be on the reunion show and will back Shannon up regarding the story that Vicki told about Terry sending a colleague to her house to administer an IV. Brianna has called Vicki out on her lies before, I wouldn't think she'd have a problem with it now.


----------



## GoGlam

I find it really hard to believe Vicky would agree to and help plan this.  I do, however, believe that she may have found out at some point and had too much pride and likes having Brooks around too much to admit the truth.

In the beginning, she was fervent and all that.  Somewhere toward the middle/end of the season, she became very stone faced, and almost like she was biting her tongue when it was mentioned.  Then she would snap back and try to save face.

I think she knew... But I don't think she planned it.


----------



## starrynite_87

guccimamma said:


> yes, but would you buy insurance from her...after this?
> 
> 
> 
> she'd torpedo her own business by doing something so shady.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt, and call her an idiot.




This is the same woman who has risked her relationships with her friends and family for this man...I know  a few very intelligent successful women who are willing to risk all just to keep a man.


----------



## guccimamma

starrynite_87 said:


> This is the same woman who has risked her relationships with her friends and family for this man...I know  a few very intelligent successful women who are willing to risk all just to keep a man.



yeah, you are probably right. i just can't get my head around it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GoGlam said:


> I find it really hard to believe Vicky would agree to and help plan this.  I do, however, believe that she may have found out at some point and had too much pride and likes having Brooks around too much to admit the truth.
> 
> In the beginning, she was fervent and all that.  Somewhere toward the middle/end of the season, she became very stone faced, and almost like she was biting her tongue when it was mentioned.  Then she would snap back and try to save face.
> 
> I think she knew... But I don't think she planned it.


 
Yep, I agree!


----------



## slang

GirlieShoppe said:


> Hopefully Brianna will be on the reunion show and will back Shannon up regarding the story that Vicki told about Terry sending a colleague to her house to administer an IV. Brianna has called Vicki out on her lies before, I wouldn't think she'd have a problem with it now.



Brianna posted pics of herself "at" the reunion, hopefully she filmed and wasn't just there to support Vicki


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I find it really hard to believe Vicky would agree to and help plan this.  I do, however, believe that she may have found out at some point and had too much pride and likes having Brooks around too much to admit the truth.
> 
> In the beginning, she was fervent and all that.  Somewhere toward the middle/end of the season, she became very stone faced, and almost like she was biting her tongue when it was mentioned.  Then she would snap back and try to save face.
> 
> *I think she knew... But I don't think she planned it*.





THIS!   and like others i don't think she knew from the jump - but found out somewhere down the road and for some reason instead of exposing him she kept quite and it just snowballed from there.  i don't think it had anything at all about giving her a story - who would want all the mess she has been dealing with left and right!   then the protector of truth and light for cancer victims worldwide  got pissed when vickie commented that jim would be looking for a new wife in a few years and decided that she was going to destroy vickie no matter what it took.   and here we are!


----------



## GoGlam

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep, I agree!







bag-princess said:


> THIS!   and like others i don't think she knew from the jump - but found out somewhere down the road and for some reason instead of exposing him she kept quite and it just snowballed from there.  i don't think it had anything at all about giving her a story - who would want all the mess she has been dealing with left and right!   then the protector of truth and light for cancer victims worldwide  got pissed when vickie commented that jim would be looking for a new wife in a few years and decided that she was going to destroy vickie no matter what it took.   and here we are!




Yep!!


----------



## slyyls

guccimamma said:


> it was hard for me to fathom that he would lie about cancer.
> 
> somehow i am hanging on to the belief that he fooled vicky. i can't believe that she would lie about this on television, she has a successful business...very bad publicity.


My gut tells me Vicki didn't know.   I think she believed Brooks, and doubts crossed her mind when people questioned her.   She probably brought up these doubts to Brooks, who like all liars, had a ready answer, that Vicki bought.  She likely went on with life until another "doubter" brought up another question.
I actually think that Vicki still doesn't know for sure if Brooks is faking. Brooks may have told her the doctors he chose told/ made him believe his cancer was back,(as that doctor they showed him visiting with Vicki) and once he went to a REAL expert they told him he was fine, or in remission.
Who knows how persuasive or how good a liar Brooks is in private conversations with Vicki?


----------



## lulilu

slyyls said:


> My gut tells me Vicki didn't know.   I think she believed Brooks, and doubts crossed her mind when people questioned her.   She probably brought up these doubts to Brooks, who like all liars, had a ready answer, that Vicki bought.  She likely went on with life until another "doubter" brought up another question.
> I actually think that Vicki still doesn't know for sure if Brooks is faking. Brooks may have told her the doctors he chose told/ made him believe his cancer was back,(as that doctor they showed him visiting with Vicki) and once he went to a REAL expert they told him he was fine, or in remission.
> Who knows how persuasive or how good a liar Brooks is in private conversations with Vicki?



I don't think they knew at first either, but agree with the poster who said she has changed over the season -- Brooks may never have admitted it is a lie, but in her heart, Vickie knew he didn't have cancer before the end of the season.  (I guess the reunion will tell about her.)

The internet is fully of stories of cancer pretenders.  I just think this is a sad situation, whether or not Vickie knew.  She got sucked in by a lying creep.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

So has it been revealed and confirmed that Brooks has indeed lying about his diagnosis and does not have cancer or is this all based on the file he showed Tamara?


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> So has it been revealed and confirmed that Brooks has indeed lying about his diagnosis and does not have cancer or is this all based on the file he showed Tamara?



For the 100th time (because if you read back a bit it gets asked often) - we don't know if he's lying. Hasn't been confirmed or denied.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Brianna posted pics of herself "at" the reunion, hopefully she filmed and wasn't just there to support Vicki



She's filmed!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...confront-Vicki-Gunvalson-reunion-preview.html


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> She's filmed!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...confront-Vicki-Gunvalson-reunion-preview.html


 


Oh, this is going to be SO good! I hope they aren't teasing...or I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> She's filmed!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...confront-Vicki-Gunvalson-reunion-preview.html




Gurrrrrrlaaaa Andy better not play with me


----------



## DC-Cutie

Instead of Bravo showing lost footage from the season, I'd rather seen lost footage from the reunion!


----------



## summer2815

DC-Cutie said:


> Instead of Bravo showing lost footage from the season, I'd rather seen lost footage from the reunion!



Now that I would watch!

Someone needs to tweet this to Andy!  I would, but A.) I don't have Twitter and B.) I have no clue how to really use it.


----------



## Nels

Vicki has been shady ever since she and Brooks got together.  I personally feel she knew about the fake cancer and used the sympathy to get her daughter and others to have sympathy for her relationship and accept Brooks in her life.

Remember the whole Vicki's Vodka deal?  While it was dismissed, there were certainly shady elements to it.

http://starcasm.net/archives/321072


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> *OK, so I'm still trying to wrap my head around Brooks story that he called Terry, who in turned called another doctor to make a housecall!*  I really hope Terry is on the reunion to squash that bit.
> 
> I believe Vickie wanted to hold on to Brooks so badly, she would do ANYTHING.  Even if it meant lying to her own daughter and going along with the concocted story.



I am with you...but I also don't believe that Terry would NOT call a friend to place an IV to someone's home.  I'm not surprised at what doctors do for friends (or friends of friends)...


----------



## Crystalina

Nels said:


> Vicki has been shady ever since she and Brooks got together.  I personally feel she knew about the fake cancer and used the sympathy to get her daughter and others to have sympathy for her relationship and accept Brooks in her life.
> 
> Remember the whole Vicki's Vodka deal?  While it was dismissed, there were certainly shady elements to it.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/321072




Totally agree with this.

IMO, Vicki is a crook, JUST LIKE BROOKS.


----------



## Longchamp

Wow. Let's get ready to rumble!!

Agree with earlier comment. Who would buy insurance from her now?


----------



## coconutsboston

lulilu said:


> I don't think they knew at first either, but agree with the poster who said she has changed over the season -- Brooks may never have admitted it is a lie, but in her heart, Vickie knew he didn't have cancer before the end of the season.  (I guess the reunion will tell about her.)
> 
> The internet is fully of stories of cancer pretenders.  I just think this is a sad situation, whether or not Vickie knew.  She got sucked in by a lying creep.



Kim Zolciak lying about cancer was a blip on the Real Housewives radar.  I can't wait to see how the reunion goes considering Brooks' has been a major theme this season.


----------



## swags

I think Vicki's tv world and real world collided. Her mom just died, her boyfriends a loser and the entire cast wants to throw it in her face that he's a loser and her daughter is on the cast side. 

I think someone should call Ramona to talk to her about a renewal or new beginning for next season.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Can't wait to watch the reunion...:snack:


----------



## Crystalina

Honestly, Vicki has shown that she is completely untrustworthy and unstable.

There is no way that I would ever do business with her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My world got turned upside down - I haven't heard from a friend in a while (not strange, she travels a lot for work).  So I facetimed her.  She's in the hospital going through chemo and treatment for stage 4 breast cancer, she just found out 2 weeks ago.  It's aggressive, but she's holding up well.

So for Brooks and Vickie - both of them can go rot in a vicious hell.  Cancer, is not to be toyed with.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> My world got turned upside down - I haven't heard from a friend in a while (not strange, she travels a lot for work).  So I facetimed her.  She's in the hospital going through chemo and treatment for stage 4 breast cancer, she just found out 2 weeks ago.  It's aggressive, but she's holding up well.
> 
> *So for Brooks and Vickie - both of them can go rot in a vicious hell.  Cancer, is not to be* *toyed with*.


 
Well said..


Hope your friend pulls through!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Well said..
> 
> 
> Hope your friend pulls through!



thank you.  She's a jokster so she said, "if you don't believe I'm in the hospital I'll show you my medical records, like that crap Brooks pulled out of his magic hat"


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> My world got turned upside down - I haven't heard from a friend in a while (not strange, she travels a lot for work).  So I facetimed her.  She's in the hospital going through chemo and treatment for stage 4 breast cancer, she just found out 2 weeks ago.  It's aggressive, but she's holding up well.
> 
> So for Brooks and Vickie - both of them can go rot in a vicious hell.  Cancer, is not to be toyed with.



Faking cancer is the lowest of the low. I totally get why Meghan was so offended & went on her truth mission to expose Brooks.

Sending positive thoughts to you and your friend for a full recovery


----------



## guccimamma

i didn't want to believe that anyone could go so low.


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> Faking cancer is the lowest of the low. I totally get why Meghan was so offended & went on her truth mission to expose Brooks.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to you and your friend for a full recovery


 
Completely agree. Think about it, if Jimmy is gay, Meghan is really spending all her time with this kid who suffered horribly watching her mother die. She may have crossed the line but at least it came from a place of empathy instead of famewhoring.


----------



## SouthTampa

DC-Cutie said:


> My world got turned upside down - I haven't heard from a friend in a while (not strange, she travels a lot for work).  So I facetimed her.  She's in the hospital going through chemo and treatment for stage 4 breast cancer, she just found out 2 weeks ago.  It's aggressive, but she's holding up well.
> 
> So for Brooks and Vickie - both of them can go rot in a vicious hell.  Cancer, is not to be toyed with.


Sending good thoughts to your friend.   What a horrible disease,


----------



## pot_luck

DC-Cutie said:


> My world got turned upside down - I haven't heard from a friend in a while (not strange, she travels a lot for work).  So I facetimed her.  She's in the hospital going through chemo and treatment for stage 4 breast cancer, she just found out 2 weeks ago.  It's aggressive, but she's holding up well.
> 
> So for Brooks and Vickie - both of them can go rot in a vicious hell.  Cancer, is not to be toyed with.


Well wishes to your friend.




I had a friend that lied about having stomach cancer. She was the dramatic type just like Vicki, always in victim mode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Part 1 of the reunion = snooze


----------



## Longchamp

Radio Andy on Sirius today on way home.
Sounds like part 3 of the reunion is good, rest snooze fest as described.
Andy's radio producer thinks Brooks is lying.

BTW Andy not so good on radio interviews.


----------



## missyb

DC-Cutie said:


> Part 1 of the reunion = snooze




I totally agree. Stayed awake for nothing.


----------



## bag-princess

missyb said:


> I totally agree. Stayed awake for nothing.





well hell - think how i feel!  i had told my son if i fall asleep to wake me so i could see it.  i could have missed that snooze fest!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Part 1 of the reunion = snooze




Agreed!!

Meghan looks good as a brunette..


----------



## swags

Dullsville. I don't feel bad for Tamra. Who cares about her daughter not wanting to live with her? I want to hear what Ryan and Sarah were up to during the arrest.


----------



## nastasja

swags said:


> I want to here what Ryan and Sarah were up to.




They broke up again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

killerlife said:


> They broke up again.



Ha..


----------



## swags

In the previews Briana says Brooks hit on her when she was pregnant.  Its kind of sad that Briana goes on and gives the dirt. I mean, why do that to your own mom?


----------



## swags

They certainly don't need to air 3 parts to this reunion. Here"s how it should have gone down.
Andy :"Tamra, Ryan was arrested this summer for domestic violence. What happened?
Tamra: "Blah blah blah. Simon, blah blah"


Andy: "Vicki, does Brooks have cancer?"
Vicki:  "How dare people accuse Brooks of lying."
Andy "So does he?"


----------



## Crystalina

This is interesting...

http://starcasm.net/archives/331658


----------



## Longchamp

Crystalina said:


> This is interesting...
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/331658



Thanks for posting.
I didn't know the DV charges against him were dropped. 
I am suspect of them both but after reading this think Sarah might not be innocent bystander to the drama in their lives.


----------



## GoGlam

dc-cutie said:


> part 1 of the reunion = snooze




+1


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> In the previews Briana says Brooks hit on her when she was pregnant.  Its kind of sad that Briana goes on and gives the dirt. I mean, why do that to your own mom?




Yes.. I'm starting to feel like Brianna is protecting her inheritance or something.  It's a little strange that little by little she reveals something even more outlandish than the last time she speaks.  Then I remembered that she used to act like an ungrateful brat of a child until she had her surgery... I think her nasty personality has always been there.  She seems out to get her own mother.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Yes.. I'm starting to feel like Brianna is protecting her inheritance or something.  It's a little strange that little by little she reveals something even more outlandish than the last time she speaks.  Then I remembered that she used to act like an ungrateful brat of a child until she had her surgery... I think her nasty personality has always been there.  *She seems out to get her own mother*.





THIS!

i also think that. i mean really - brooks would wait until she was even bigger than usual AND pregnant to to make a move on her??  i am not buying it and i think she wants to make vickie miserable/pay for something!  she seems to get a lot of pleasure from knowing that vickie is going through this and has always had that kind of nasty attitude.


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> THIS!
> 
> i also think that. i mean really - brooks would wait until she was even bigger than usual AND pregnant to to make a move on her??  i am not buying it and i think she wants to make vickie miserable/pay for something!  she seems to get a lot of pleasure from knowing that vickie is going through this and has always had that kind of nasty attitude.



I get more of an 'I told you so' attitude from Briana. 
I haven't watched last night yet.


----------



## junqueprincess

Crystalina said:


> This is interesting...
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/331658




Funny he should mention 4 daughters/ 4 different fathers considering, maybe he should have connected the dots prior to being Dad # 4.


----------



## Crystalina

junqueprincess said:


> Funny he should mention 4 daughters/ 4 different fathers considering, maybe he should have connected the dots prior to being Dad # 4.




Exactly!!! 

Evidentially, he's not very bright.


----------



## pursegrl12

bag-princess said:


> THIS!
> 
> i also think that. i mean really - brooks would wait until she was even bigger than usual AND pregnant to to make a move on her??  i am not buying it and i think she wants to make vickie miserable/pay for something!  she seems to get a lot of pleasure from knowing that vickie is going through this and has always had that kind of nasty attitude.




"Even bigger than usual"-[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Yes.. I'm starting to feel like Brianna is protecting her inheritance or something.  It's a little strange that little by little she reveals something even more outlandish than the last time she speaks.  Then I remembered that she used to act like an ungrateful brat of a child until she had her surgery... I think her nasty personality has always been there.  She seems out to get her own mother.



Agreed.  I have never cared for Brianna and I definitely do not care for Brianna's husband.


----------



## slyyls

GoGlam said:


> Yes.. I'm starting to feel like Brianna is protecting her inheritance or something.  It's a little strange that little by little she reveals something even more outlandish than the last time she speaks.  Then I remembered that she used to act like an ungrateful brat of a child until she had her surgery... I think her nasty personality has always been there.  She seems out to get her own mother.


I was speechless, and disgusted hearing Brianna reveal this news.    Brooks is certainly vile; but if this were true wouldn't Brianna's husband have gone Oklahoma on Brooks?  Or does Ryan only go off on women?
These Gunvalson women sure know how to pick them.


----------



## Megs

Part 1 of the reunion was a let down. I sat in front of the tv with my fav ice cream thinking it was going to be this amazing night. Good thing you can't waste ice cream! ha


----------



## kcf68

Megs said:


> Part 1 of the reunion was a let down. I sat in front of the tv with my fav ice cream thinking it was going to be this amazing night. Good thing you can't waste ice cream! ha


Yes it was easy going!  No normal screeching or screaming like normal??? :weird:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Was Sarah ever married?


----------



## GoGlam

slyyls said:


> I was speechless, and disgusted hearing Brianna reveal this news.    Brooks is certainly vile; but if this were true wouldn't Brianna's husband have gone Oklahoma on Brooks?  Or does Ryan only go off on women?
> 
> These Gunvalson women sure know how to pick them.







imgg said:


> Agreed.  I have never cared for Brianna and I definitely do not care for Brianna's husband.




I agree!!


----------



## Crystalina

Ryan Culberson is a ticking time bomb and Brianna is trapped.

She's given Vicki so much heck over the years that I think she'll stay with Ryan out of pride.

You can just look at his eyes and tell he's not right.

I'm actually unsure of who is worse---Brooks or Ryan---they both give me the creeps.


----------



## mcb100

I never liked Brooks, he gave me the creeps too. If it was me in that situation, if a good friend's husband told us all he had cancer and updated us on all his condition frequently, and it was all fake I probably wouldn't start confrontation, I'd just keep it to myself or maybe bring it up once and that's it....but this is reality TV and these ladies need to create drama. If it was me, I probably wouldn't say anything but it looks like it could honestly be fake to me. 
  Maybe it wasn't the kindest of these ladies to follow up on every lead and it certainly is not in good standing that Megan went above & beyond to research absolutely everything (doesn't she have anything to do at home?), but they are right in the fact that it's not adding up....the labs and things just do not make sense.


----------



## bag-princess

Crystalina said:


> *Ryan Culberson is a ticking time bomb and Brianna is trapped.
> *
> She's given Vicki so much heck over the years that I think she'll stay with Ryan out of pride.
> 
> You can just look at his eyes and tell he's not right.
> 
> I'm actually unsure of who is worse---Brooks or Ryan---they both give me the creeps.




i don't know why i am drawing a blank on Bri's husband!  i know nothing at all about him - i did miss a year of the show.





mcb100 said:


> I never liked Brooks, he gave me the creeps too. If it was me in that situation, if a good friend's husband told us all he had cancer and updated us on all his condition frequently, and it was all fake I probably wouldn't start confrontation, I'd just keep it to myself or maybe bring it up once and that's it....but this is reality TV and these ladies need to create drama. If it was me, I probably wouldn't say anything but it looks like it could honestly be fake to me.
> Maybe it wasn't the kindest of these ladies to follow up on every lead and it certainly is not in good standing that Megan went above & beyond to research absolutely everything (doesn't she have anything to do at home?),* but they are right in the fact that it's not adding up....the labs and things just do not make sense.*





of course it doesn't make sense but just as you said - most people with with a life of their own and no ax to grind would not go to the lengths that Mehgan did!  calling half way across the US to track down and ex wife and lawd only know how many hours she spent online and phoning doctors to find out about tests and appointments!  all because of a statement that vicki made.  and this had no impact at all on her and her life so she can't even use that as an excuse.  if i had thought they were lying and my little red flag was waving i would have just given them side eye  and not discuss it with them any further!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i don't know why i am drawing a blank on Bri's husband!  i know nothing at all about him - i did miss a year of the show.!



You must have!  He's the one that went off on one of the ladies for putting their feet on vickie's couch.   The marine


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> You must have!  He's the one that went off on one of the ladies for putting their feet on vickie's couch.   The marine





oh yea - i know i missed that!!    i am going to have to go into the vault and find this episode somewhere online.


----------



## sgj99

i still don't understand Ryan and Sarah - someone is good enough to sleep with, not use birth control with, have a child with but not marry?


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i still don't understand Ryan and Sarah *- someone is good enough to sleep with, not use birth control with, have a child with but not marry*?






THIS!  it just boggles the mind when people get into these types of situations.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i still don't understand Ryan and Sarah - someone is good enough to sleep with, not use birth control with, have a child with but not marry?



It's not even those two, just in general. And Sarah, girlfriend on her 4th, with 4 men...chile!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i still don't understand Ryan and Sarah - someone is good enough to sleep with, not use birth control with, have a child with but not marry?



The risks of finding love on Instagram!


----------



## Crystalina

Why why why does Vicki insist on wearing that awful nude lip color???

It does nothing for her and makes her look worse than she already does!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I always got annoyed because it seemed like Vicki was trying to monitor everyone's conversations. In light of recent event, it now feels like she was doing it because if they kept talking about it, they'd find out the truth.


----------



## junqueprincess

Megs said:


> Part 1 of the reunion was a let down. I sat in front of the tv with my fav ice cream thinking it was going to be this amazing night. Good thing you can't waste ice cream! ha




I had the same experience, what a waste. I didn't care about ANYTHING that they discussed- I want my 45 minutes back!


----------



## dooneybaby

Crystalina said:


> Why why why does Vicki insist on wearing that awful nude lip color???
> 
> It does nothing for her and makes her look worse than she already does!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe she's hoping no one will see her big mouth?


----------



## dooneybaby

Megs said:


> Part 1 of the reunion was a let down. I sat in front of the tv with my fav ice cream thinking it was going to be this amazing night. Good thing you can't waste ice cream! ha


What flavor was it? I'd rather talk about ice cream (and Meghan's awful new hair color).


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> i still don't understand Ryan and Sarah - someone is good enough to sleep with, not use birth control with, have a child with but not marry?


If you know Ryan's history, you don't have to understand. Combine him with a woman who's already had three kids by three different men? You've got a match made in....somewhere.

What I'm concerned about is Ryan going more bonkers than he already has in the past. I remember Sarah saying she's a gun dealer. I wouldn't let Ryan within 20 feet of a gun. (seriously)


----------



## imgg

Maybe its me but I do not think Meghan looks good as a brunette.  Also HD on my TV does not do the ladies any favors.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Maybe its me but I do not think Meghan looks good as a brunette.  Also HD on my TV does not do the ladies any favors.





.........but Meghan is so much younger as she has to always point out.  surely she looks better than them all!


----------



## Megs

dooneybaby said:


> What flavor was it? I'd rather talk about ice cream (and Meghan's awful new hair color).



I got this new Cashew Milk icecream and it was from So Delicious brand - flavor salted caramel cluster. It was AMAZING, dairy free, and highly recommend it. I ate the entire thing....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vivkie' face looked like an oil slick.  I just wanted to blot it a few times


----------



## BarbadosBride

I just read this about Lauri and I admire that she and George have stepped in here. http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-adopted-her-sons-daughter?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC


----------



## kcf68

Well shoot that a no brainer!  Her grandbaby is cute! No way I would let her be adopted out!


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know her at all but i like her style - i am loving those paisley pants!!! as far as the adoption - grandparents have been doing it since the beginning of time.  nobody that loves their kids would let their grandkids be raised somewhere by strangers when they are capable of taking care of them!  that's what family is for.


----------



## mcb100

I am glad she stepped up. I always kind of liked Lauri on the show. Gosh, I wonder if any of the real housewives children are doing okay, sometimes. Lauri's son is having a tough time, Tamera's son Ryan is having a tough time, Lynne (when she was on the show) had major behavioral problems with her daughter, and Vikki's daughter seems successful but she also seems very emotional a lot and like she will always hate her mother kind of. 
 I know Tamera has younger kids. I'm sure some of the kids are doing well, but maybe the show only wants to show drama?


----------



## Sweetpea83

swags said:


> The risks of finding love on Instagram!


 
Lol..


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> I am glad she stepped up. I always kind of liked Lauri on the show. Gosh, I wonder if any of the real housewives children are doing okay, sometimes. Lauri's son is having a tough time, Tamera's son Ryan is having a tough time, Lynne (when she was on the show) had major behavioral problems with her daughter, and Vikki's daughter seems successful but she also seems very emotional a lot and like she will always hate her mother kind of.
> I know Tamera has younger kids. I'm sure some of the kids are doing well, but maybe the show only wants to show drama?



tamara's youngest children seem to hate her according to what she said on the reunion


----------



## pink1

Oh wow didn't know Lauri adopted her granddaughter.  I was sad when she said her son was still struggling


----------



## starrynite_87

mcb100 said:


> I am glad she stepped up. I always kind of liked Lauri on the show. Gosh, I wonder if any of the real housewives children are doing okay, sometimes. Lauri's son is having a tough time, Tamera's son Ryan is having a tough time, Lynne (when she was on the show) had major behavioral problems with her daughter, and Vikki's daughter seems successful but she also seems very emotional a lot and like she will always hate her mother kind of.
> I know Tamera has younger kids. I'm sure some of the kids are doing well, but maybe the show only wants to show drama?



I don't think that Brianna hates Vicki...she's just over her BS and her constant need for validation from others.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

dooneybaby said:


> Maybe she's hoping no one will see her big mouth?


LOL! I think they all looked pretty awful.


----------



## junqueprincess

Designerhbgirl said:


> LOL! I think they all looked pretty awful.




I think it was the lighting and angles of the sofas. Everyone had a double chin and way too bright/harsh.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Megs said:


> I got this new Cashew Milk icecream and it was from So Delicious brand - flavor salted caramel cluster. It was AMAZING, dairy free, and highly recommend it. I ate the entire thing....


 
Ooooh... this sounds yummy! I always have to forgo ice cream because I don't eat dairy and the soy options aren't all that tasty, IMO. There are some decent almond & coconut milk options but nothing I absolutely love. Thanks, Megs - I am definitely going to try this one!


----------



## Megs

GirlieShoppe said:


> Ooooh... this sounds yummy! I always have to forgo ice cream because I don't eat dairy and the soy options aren't all that tasty, IMO. There are some decent almond & coconut milk options but nothing I absolutely love. Thanks, Megs - I am definitely going to try this one!



It's new and SO good, better than coconut and almond milk options!


----------



## DC-Cutie

i agree, the cashew has a nuttier flavor.  I use it to make 'fake' mac n cheese.


----------



## beantownSugar

Tamra's daughter Sidney --



> I watched the reunion show last night and I am disappointed. I try not to talk about personal family matters with my friends, but I was made aware that my mother was talking about me and discussing our personal family matters on the show again. At this point I think it is necessary to tell the truth since she does not know how to tell the truth.
> The reason I do not live with my mother is not because of my dad, it is because she is mentally/verbally abusive and not a mother to me. When I told my mother that I didnt want to live with her anymore I asked only a few things from her. For the past two years Ive been asking her to stop treating me badly, to stop doing embarrassing and talking about me on the show, and to not use my siblings and I as storylines. Clearly she hasnt followed through with anything that would have made me go back to her house. After telling her this for two years in consoling, she still hasnt recognized that these problems are between her and I and continues to make this about my father and her.
> If she really wanted me back in her life she would have taken responsibility and changed two years ago when I told the first time what was causing our relationship to suffer. Obviously, I am just another storyline that feeds her fame and her wallet. Now you're using Spencer as a storyline, I hope he realizes it before the damage is done.



Source


----------



## swags

beantownSugar said:


> Tamra's daughter Sidney --
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Good for her for speaking up. I alwys thought Tamras crying was bs. Clearly finding a new relatiinship during her split with Simon was more important than her kids.needs. She can get baptized every week, I don't buy it.


----------



## bag-princess

i knew something was not right about Tamra's sob story!


----------



## DC-Cutie

now i can see why Jeana Keough was so steadfast in her siding with Simon


----------



## beantownSugar

I definitely see what her daughter is saying about embarrassing her on the show. The hot tub scene with bubbles and Eddie keeps popping up into my head and calling Alexis psychotic before calling her Jesus Jugs, and I could go on ...


----------



## coconutsboston

Sydney has always been fairly outspoken about her feelings towards Tamra.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

beantownSugar said:


> Tamra's daughter Sidney --
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Boom!!! Wonder how Tamra will react to that!


----------



## sgj99

the whole baptism and embracing religion is insulting to anyone with an ounce of faith, IMO.   to use that as a storyline was very telling of her moral compass (as if we needed any more proof that Tamra is a lying famewhore).


----------



## bagsforme

WillstarveforLV said:


> Boom!!! Wonder how Tamra will react to that!




Of course she says its all cause of Simon.


----------



## coconutsboston

sgj99 said:


> the whole baptism and embracing religion is insulting to anyone with an ounce of faith, IMO.   to use that as a storyline was very telling of her moral compass (as if we needed any more proof that Tamra is a lying famewhore).


Agreed!


----------



## Crystalina

This is interesting, if it's true...

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/brooks-ayers-cancer-vicki-gunvalson-lawsuit/


----------



## swags

bagsforme said:


> Of course she says its all cause of Simon.



https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...y-didnt-write-222428127-us-weekly.html?ref=gs

She did.


----------



## bagsforme

swags said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...y-didnt-write-222428127-us-weekly.html?ref=gs
> 
> She did.



Oh wow, I figured she would blame him about the situation but not actually say that he wrote it.  

Not to take her side but she really doesn't talk about her kids that much on the show.  She does seem to try not to.

 Simon is probably that crazy too.  Wonder if he's moved on.  Has he remarried?
He always seemed bitter and angry on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> Oh wow, I figured she would blame him about the situation but not actually say that he wrote it.
> 
> Not to take her side but she really doesn't talk about her kids that much on the show. * She does seem to try not to.*
> 
> Simon is probably that crazy too.  Wonder if he's moved on.  Has he remarried?
> He always seemed bitter and angry on the show.






well yea - because she knows someone will come for her just like her daughter did! 
then the truth comes out.  can't have that happening!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now I see why Tamara coddles Ryan, she probably afraid he will stop talking to her like the younger kids. So she's buying him


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why Tamara coddles Ryan, she probably afraid he will stop talking to her like the younger kids. So she's buying him




Yep!


----------



## swags

I went to Simons facebook page. Somethings not right there either. If you feel the need to post the definition of a narcissist knowing folks will know its about your ex, maybe its time to work on getting in a better place. Tamra said the boy Spencer lives with her and refuses to see Simon and from his page it looks like that is true since his photos are of his girlfriend (who looks 20 but is apparently 34) and his 2 daughters. 
I am sure its hard to not say hurtful things about your ex but they need to grow up for the sake of their kids. They are going to have 3 more Ryans on their hands. Always blaming other people for their problems.


----------



## Crystalina

Simon is a ticking time bomb, just like Ryan Vieth, Ryan Culberson and Brooks Ayers.

Wow, a lot of loser men on that show!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why Tamara coddles Ryan, she probably afraid he will stop talking to her like the younger kids. So she's buying him




ITA   and i bet he realizes it and uses it!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why Tamara coddles Ryan, she probably afraid he will stop talking to her like the younger kids. So she's buying him


Plus with him being the baby/the one that made her a first-time mom...being quite a bit older than the other children..none of it helps.


----------



## imgg

bagsforme said:


> Oh wow, I figured she would blame him about the situation but not actually say that he wrote it.
> 
> Not to take her side but she really doesn't talk about her kids that much on the show.  She does seem to try not to.
> 
> Simon is probably that crazy too.  Wonder if he's moved on.  Has he remarried?
> He always seemed bitter and angry on the show.



Yeah, never likes Tamara or Simon.  Simon came across to me as a controlling jerk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Something else I noticed. Tamara said she was "going to meet with A pasture..." For her baptismal. But why did the guy look like he didn't know her and she didn't know him?  When I got baptized, I went to the pastor of the church where I was a member and attended. Did she just randomly pick someone?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Something else I noticed. Tamara said she was "going to meet with A pasture..." For her baptismal. But why did the guy look like he didn't know her and she didn't know him?  When I got baptized, I went to the pastor of the church where I was a member and attended. Did she just randomly pick someone?



He was probably cast by Bravo. How religious can she be if she was saying pasture in the first place?


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> He was probably cast by Bravo. How religious can she be if she was saying pasture in the first place?


:lolots:

Perhaps calling him "pasture" was a way to avoid unnecessary scrutiny about how religious HE was, as well?  A "pastor" wouldn't hang around for that type of debauchery and make a mockery of religion!


----------



## needloub

Crystalina said:


> Ryan Culberson is a ticking time bomb and Brianna is trapped.
> 
> She's given Vicki so much heck over the years that I think she'll stay with Ryan out of pride.
> 
> You can just look at his eyes and tell he's not right.
> 
> I'm actually unsure of who is worse---Brooks or Ryan---they both give me the creeps.



I totally agree. Ryan's behavior on the show was so disrespectful when he first appeared. While I can understand her concern for her mother (which can often be rude), she should work on her own household. Plus, I am so tired of her saying that I am a nurse and pancreatic cancer is a death sentence. She is by no means an expert or qualified to say this statement. While it is a devastating disease, it does not mean it is an automatic death sentence. She needs to stay in her lane...


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I totally agree. Ryan's behavior on the show was so disrespectful when he first appeared. While I can understand her concern for her mother (which can often be rude), she should work on her own household. Plus, I am so tired of her saying that I am a nurse and pancreatic cancer is a death sentence. She is by no means an expert or qualified to say this statement. While it is a devastating disease, it does not mean it is an automatic death sentence. She needs to stay in her lane...



I was thinking the same thing. Pancreatic cancer or any cancer for that matter doesn't mean death tomorrow. I'm sure she wouldn't want someone saying something similar about her thyroid issue. 

I love teeth, but darn it I'm not a dentist. So I'll stay in my flowing, brushing and visiting my dentist twice a year lane, you know the professionals. Lol

Ok so watching the reunion, I can't help but think Vickie was mentally abused and manipulated by Brooks. She reminds me of a woman that's been so broken by a man, she would do ANYTHING to keep him - even lying.   it's sad.


----------



## Crystalina

Wow! It just never ends...

http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-n...n-fight-with-husband-davids-mistress-20152510


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> Wow! It just never ends...
> 
> http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-n...n-fight-with-husband-davids-mistress-20152510



look its time for shannon to put on her big girl panties.  if there girl was trying to get under her skin, she fell right into the trap.  

I feel sorry for because even though she says shes trying to move on, she really isnt.  she must think about the affair day in and day out.  that is a miserable place to be in. at some point you have to say enough is enough.


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> look its time for shannon to put on her big girl panties.  if there girl was trying to get under her skin, she fell right into the trap.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for because even though she says shes trying to move on, she really isnt.  she must think about the affair day in and day out.  that is a miserable place to be in. at some point you have to say enough is enough.




Check out her Instagram.

She's on there kissing Davis with this ridiculous, "I love my husband" BS as s caption.

She's trying to make His mistress jealous.

It's so high school and I just don't see how David (a total d-bag) is worth all this fuss!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> look its time for shannon to put on her big girl panties.  if there girl was trying to get under her skin, she fell right into the trap.
> 
> I feel sorry for because* even though she says shes trying to move on, she really isnt*.  she must think about the affair day in and day out.  that is a miserable place to be in. at some point you have to say enough is enough.





i don't think she is either.  there was no need to say that at all - she had just as much right to be there as shannon in a public place.  she needs to either forgive him and let it go or just let him go period!   but i think she likes to keep holding on to it for some reason.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> Yeah, never likes Tamara or Simon.  Simon came across to me as a controlling jerk.



i never liked Simon, he did come across as a control=freak.  but i don't buy that Tamra was abused by him - i think she dished out as much trash as he did.


----------



## Crystalina

bag-princess said:


> i don't think she is either.  there was no need to say that at all - she had just as much right to be there as shannon in a public place.  she needs to either forgive him and let it go or just let him go period!   but i think she likes to keep holding on to it for some reason.




David always looks miserable.

Why doesn't he walk away?


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Pancreatic cancer or any cancer for that matter doesn't mean death tomorrow. I'm sure she wouldn't want someone saying something similar about her thyroid issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I love teeth, but darn it I'm not a dentist. So I'll stay in my flowing, brushing and visiting my dentist twice a year lane, you know the professionals. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so watching the reunion, I can't help but think Vickie was mentally abused and manipulated by Brooks. She reminds me of a woman that's been so broken by a man, she would do ANYTHING to keep him - even lying.   it's sad.




Not to get into a pissing contest, but the 1 year survival rate of pancreatic cancer is 20%, meaning 80% of those diagnosed die in the first year. By year 5 94% are dead.


----------



## bag-princess

Crystalina said:


> *David always looks miserable.*
> 
> Why doesn't he walk away?






he really does!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Crystalina said:


> Wow! It just never ends...
> 
> http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-n...n-fight-with-husband-davids-mistress-20152510


I'm convinced Shannon is certifiable.


----------



## beantownSugar

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm convinced Shannon is certifiable.



She definitely is!


----------



## swags

beantownSugar said:


> She definitely is!



I don't think David's worth it. Give him the 3 girls (honestly, they seem like brats) and call it a day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I imagine everything David does or doesn't do, Shannon brings up the mistress. 

'Can I get a glass of wine'
'What kind of wine did your little mistress like, red or white?'


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> Not to get into a pissing contest, but the 1 year survival rate of pancreatic cancer is 20%, meaning 80% of those diagnosed die in the first year. By year 5 94% are dead.



As I said 'not a death sentence'.


----------



## pjhm

beantownSugar said:


> She definitely is!




Well neurotic for sure, she looks for truth in all the wrong places.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I imagine everything David does or doesn't do, Shannon brings up the mistress.
> 
> 'Can I get a glass of wine'
> 'What kind of wine did your little mistress like, red or white?'






Yup!! LOL

I bet he can't fart without her wanting to know if he did that with the mistress too!!!


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> i never liked Simon, he did come across as a control=freak.  but i don't buy that Tamra was abused by him - i think she dished out as much trash as he did.



Probably, but I do think Simon was verbally abusive.  I remember some of things he used to say on camera and I bet it was worse off...

Not defending Tamara she probably pushed all his buttons so she could be the victim.  The both looked miserable, glad they divorced but its a shame they couldn't be civil for the sake of their children.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Matter of fact, all these women and their respective spouses look miserable.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> Probably, but I do think Simon was verbally abusive.  I remember some of things he used to say on camera and I bet it was worse off...
> 
> Not defending Tamara _she probably pushed all his buttons so she could be the victim._  The both looked miserable, glad they divorced but its a shame they couldn't be civil for the sake of their children.



i think they were probably both verbally abusive to each other - she gave as good as she got.   Simon was a real pr8ck, no doubt:  he wanted a beautiful stay at home mom for his kids and hated the flashy side of Tamra.  he would have been a hard person to live with, i bet he was never happy.  but as you said, she knew exactly how to push his buttons.

the real victims here are the children.  and it seems like Tamra and Simon still haven't grown up.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm sick of all these women & their attitudes, especially Vicki.  Frankly, they all need to come down from the clouds & live in the real world.  They're their own worst enemy & create their own problems.  They need to move on!!


----------



## girlonthecoast

junqueprincess said:


> Not to get into a pissing contest, but the 1 year survival rate of pancreatic cancer is 20%, meaning 80% of those diagnosed die in the first year. By year 5 94% are dead.


This was totally the impression I was under when Briana said pancreatic cancer. I knew the survival rate was very low so of all the cancers in the world, I didn't understand why Brooks would choose that one if he was lying.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I don't think David's worth it. Give him the 3 girls (honestly, they seem like brats) and call it a day.


I think the girlsl would be happier with him.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> As I said 'not a death sentence'.




Those statistics sound like a death sentence to me. Only 20% of people diagnosed with pancreatic cancer survive the 1st year? And by year 5, 94% of people have died from it? Yeah, to me, that is a death sentence.


----------



## Nishi621

I don't know, I think the Dubrows are pretty happy together.


----------



## cdtracing

I've always thought Brooks was swarmy & creepy right from the beginning.  He just makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Jujuma

Anybody lying about cancer is the lowest scum. If you've ever had anyone close to you, or you  have gone through a battle with cancer you know it is not something to talk lightly of. I had to watch someone very close to me battle cancer for over two years and win(thankfully, knock on wood and cross everything I can). Believe me when you are going through trial after trial and not beating "C" into remission you will try anything, go anywhere, so for Vicki to talk so lightly of it makes me think Brooks never had it. If he had she would of seen him very sick, and I'm not talking chemo sick, I'm talking sick sick from the effects of the disease. I didn't particularly like Meghan but I knew exactly what she was talking about when she couldn't believe Brooks wouldn't go to any doctor that could possibly help him. And my advice to anyone going through this, or any serious illness for that matter, go to the place that treats it the most. Not just a successful cancer center but the one that treats the kind that you have the most, with success. Health to all.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Matter of fact, all these women and their respective spouses look miserable.



Jim & Eddie seem more miserable than David to me!


----------



## coconutsboston

Nishi621 said:


> I don't know, I think the Dubrows are pretty happy together.


While they are my fave as an actual unit, Terry seems like a "yes-man" that works all the time to avoid being walked all over at home and to keep the little wife happy.


----------



## cdtracing

Jujuma said:


> Anybody lying about cancer is the lowest scum. If you've ever had anyone close to you, or you  have gone through a battle with cancer you know it is not something to talk lightly of. I had to watch someone very close to me battle cancer for over two years and win(thankfully, knock on wood and cross everything I can). Believe me when you are going through trial after trial and not beating "C" into remission you will try anything, go anywhere, so for Vicki to talk so lightly of it makes me think Brooks never had it. If he had she would of seen him very sick, and I'm not talking chemo sick, I'm talking sick sick from the effects of the disease. I didn't particularly like Meghan but I knew exactly what she was talking about when she couldn't believe Brooks wouldn't go to any doctor that could possibly help him. And my advice to anyone going through this, or any serious illness for that matter, go to the place that treats it the most. Not just a successful cancer center but the one that treats the kind that you have the most, with success. Health to all.



My brother passed away from colon cancer in 2013.  He did chemo & Brooks doesn't look like he's having any of the effects from taking chemo.  And I've never heard of someone who is having chemo treatments suspending them for a period of time unless it's under doctor's orders.  Personally, I don't think he has cancer & he/Vicki have been lying about it to keep the drama up for her character.  Supposedly, they broke up while the filming of this season was going on.  I think if someone lies about having this disease, they are a POS.


----------



## Jujuma

cdtracing said:


> My brother passed away from colon cancer in 2013.  He did chemo & Brooks doesn't look like he's having any of the effects from taking chemo.  And I've never heard of someone who is having chemo treatments suspending them for a period of time unless it's under doctor's orders.  Personally, I don't think he has cancer & he/Vicki have been lying about it to keep the drama up for her character.  Supposedly, they broke up while the filming of this season was going on.  I think if someone lies about having this disease, they are a POS.




Totally. Lower than low.


----------



## cdtracing

Jujuma said:


> Totally. Lower than low.



My brother couldn't drink alcohol & finally got to the point where he could not eat.  He couldn't eat or drink anything that was cold or too hot.  Brooks is juicing & having cocktails.  He's a douche bag, a fraud, & a con artist, plain & simple.  Vicki is a moron for becoming involved with him for whatever reason.  She's a sad, pathetic person who is miserable with her life.  She can't find joy in someone else's happiness & would rather everyone around her just as miserable as she is.  She is not adding anything to the show & I think she needs to go.  Everyone has problems & issues in their lives, but these women seem to super size theirs.


----------



## imgg

Nishi621 said:


> Those statistics sound like a death sentence to me. Only 20% of people diagnosed with pancreatic cancer survive the 1st year? And by year 5, 94% of people have died from it? Yeah, to me, that is a death sentence.


 
Yeah pancreatic cancer is pretty much a death sentence.  It's what Steve Jobs died of and all the money in the world couldn't save him.


----------



## bhalpop

Vickie strikes me of the type of woman that can't be alone. She has to have a man, any man. I have had a work friend that was like this. She was divorcing her husband, getting her life in order (going to school, taking care of herself etc) and then she took him back. He was a philander and abusive.. But he was better than no man to my friend. It was very frustrating.. So lying Brooks is better than being on her own. IMO it's a real symptom of low self esteem.


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> I imagine everything David does or doesn't do, Shannon brings up the mistress.
> 
> 'Can I get a glass of wine'
> 'What kind of wine did your little mistress like, red or white?'




Lollllllll


----------



## cdtracing

bhalpop said:


> Vickie strikes me of the type of woman that can't be alone. She has to have a man, any man. I have had a work friend that was like this. She was divorcing her husband, getting her life in order (going to school, taking care of herself etc) and then she took him back. He was a philander and abusive.. But he was better than no man to my friend. It was very frustrating.. So lying Brooks is better than being on her own. IMO it's a real symptom of low self esteem.



+1
For all her blowing her own horn about how successful she is, her self esteem is in the toilet.  I was shocked when she started comparing herself to Jesus being nailed to the cross at Tamra's baptism!   Pull-eze!!! Really???  She's so full of herself that she's a legend in her own mind!


----------



## Crystalina

coconutsboston said:


> Jim & Eddie seem more miserable than David to me!




I totally agree that Jim seems miserable and completely disinterested in Meghan.

To me, Eddie, on the other hand, seems to be amused by Tamra. Like he maybe gets a kick out of her shenanigans (minus giving Ryan money).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we just say Vickie is a liar


----------



## beantownSugar

I have such mixed feelings! I love Vicki and she's my favorite but she wanted to be in a relationship too much to gloss over the things Brooks did. And no I am not including his "cancer" in that because Vicki doesn't know if he does or doesn't have it - why would you choose to not believe the person you're in love with/in a serious relationship with doesn't have cancer? I don't think the other women acknowledge that. It would be like the women telling Shannon was having an affair but they had absolutely no evidence aside from word of mouth gossip.


----------



## cdtracing

dc-cutie said:


> can we just say vickie is a liar



+1


----------



## cdtracing

beantownSugar said:


> I have such mixed feelings! I love Vicki and she's my favorite but she wanted to be in a relationship too much to gloss over the things Brooks did. And no I am not including his "cancer" in that because Vicki doesn't know if he does or doesn't have it - why would you choose to not believe the person you're in love with/in a serious relationship with doesn't have cancer? I don't think the other women acknowledge that. It would be like the women telling Shannon was having an affair but they had absolutely no evidence aside from word of mouth gossip.



Brooks was living in her house.  If you have someone living in your house who has cancer & is undergoing chemo, you KNOW.  Her statements about she doesn't know if he does or he doesn't is bull**** & just a poor attempt to cover her own lies.  She's as big a liar as he is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

We all know how Vickie loves to scream. She is amazingly calm, I guess she can no longer argue with the truth.


----------



## MSO13

DC-Cutie said:


> We all know how Vickie loves to scream. She is amazingly calm, I guess she can no longer argue with the truth.





Did you catch the part where she tried to argue that a horse was an "animal" not a mammal? When Andy pointed out it's both she said, "well it's an animal to me". 



This summarizes this woman, she's a moron who believes what she wants and believes that her opinions are completely infallible, especially when she's very, very wrong.


----------



## cdtracing

MrsOwen3 said:


> Did you catch the part where she tried to argue that a horse was an "animal" not a mammal? When Andy pointed out it's both she said, "well it's an animal to me".
> 
> This summarizes this woman, she's a moron who believes what she want and believes that her opinions are completely infallible, especially when she's very, very wrong.



+100!!  You're absolutely correct!


----------



## bag-princess

bhalpop said:


> *Vickie strikes me of the type of woman that can't be alone. She has to have a man, any man. *I have had a work friend that was like this. She was divorcing her husband, getting her life in order (going to school, taking care of herself etc) and then she took him back. He was a philander and abusive.. But he was better than no man to my friend. It was very frustrating.. So lying Brooks is better than being on her own. IMO it's a real symptom of low self esteem.




that is exactly how she is to me,too!  and i like vickie but she is the kind of woman that feels like if she does not have a man then people will be pointing and whispering about how must be wrong with her.  




Crystalina said:


> *I totally agree that Jim seems miserable and completely disinterested in Meghan.*
> 
> To me, Eddie, on the other hand, seems to be amused by Tamra. Like he maybe gets a kick out of her shenanigans (minus giving Ryan money).





ITA!!  i believe he makes up most of his "business trips" to get out of town away from her.   i see she posted some big lovey dovey message to him online yesterday because it was their anniversary.  i guess that was the only way to get her message to him bless her heart!


----------



## tomz_grl

My takes:


Jim and Meghan - I can actually understand where Jim is coming from now. I can't imagine how irritating it would be to be gone half time and then to come home to cameras, although that's what they signed up for...


Shannon and David - I'm still on the fence with their relationship. Shannon's hurt and I get that, I would be too. I get the feeling she's probably normal until the memories resurface and then she lets it out. I guess it's better than keeping it in and slowly kill letting it kill your soul.


Tamra - No opinion. She's definitely tamer on the reunion.


Heather - I adore her and how she sticks up for her friends. 


Vicki - She seems like she took a few Xanax before taping. She's very calm. She's also a liar and she was well aware of what was going on and the preview for next week when she's basically saying she's scared of him??? He was abusive towards her? Brianna said she saw him shaking her where her head was bobbing back and forth. I don't know what to make of this situation...


----------



## swags

I thought Heather sticking up for Tamra was over the top. Tamra had a lace bodysuit on with a dildo hanging off it. Not only is it in poor taste, she really should be thinking about her kids when she does stuff like that. How embarrassing for them. Vicki is out of line often but in that case she had a good point. Heather just wanted to pounce on Vicki too.


----------



## tomz_grl

Alexis was on WWHL, she claims to not have had anything done to her face, but her cheeks were looking puffy and lifted so much that it made her eyes look tiny.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> My takes:
> 
> 
> Jim and Meghan - I can actually understand where Jim is coming from now. I can't imagine how irritating it would be to be gone half time and then to come home to cameras, although that's what they signed up for...
> 
> 
> Shannon and David - I'm still on the fence with their relationship. Shannon's hurt and I get that, I would be too. I get the feeling she's probably normal until the memories resurface and then she lets it out. I guess it's better than keeping it in and slowly kill letting it kill your soul.
> 
> 
> Tamra - No opinion. She's definitely tamer on the reunion.
> 
> 
> Heather - I adore her and how she sticks up for her friends.
> 
> 
> Vicki - She seems like she took a few Xanax before taping. She's very calm. She's also a liar and she was well aware of what was going on and the preview for next week when she's basically saying she's scared of him??? He was abusive towards her? *Brianna said she saw him shaking her where her head was bobbing back and forth.* I don't know what to make of this situation...






really???   and big bad brianna did absolutely nothing as she witnessed this???  
she is always saying what she would do to him!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> really???   and big bad brianna did absolutely nothing as she witnessed this???
> she is always saying what she would do to him!



Brianna needs to stop. Her behavior is immature and she's not making any new points.  I almost feel embarrassed for her and I could have lived without the "Girth Brooks"  comment.


----------



## pursegrl12

swags said:


> Brianna needs to stop. Her behavior is immature and she's not making any new points.  I almost feel embarrassed for her and I could have lived without the "Girth Brooks"  comment.



and Brooks hit in BriAHnAH? when she was pregnant? really? I'm having a hard time believing that.....sorry, bur BriAHNAH seems like a huge annoying brat.


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> and Brooks hit in BriAHnAH? when she was pregnant? really? I'm having a hard time believing that.....sorry, bur *BriAHNAH seems like a huge annoying brat.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg - i read it too fast and thought it said "rat"!!!  but ITA with what you really typed!


----------



## bag-princess

*EXCLUSIVE: Ex-Mistress of 'RHOC' Star Shannon Beador's Husband Breaks Silence: 'This Has Been an Extremely Trying Time'*





After being confronted by _Real Housewives of Orange County_  star Shannon Beador at a University of Southern California football  game over the weekend, Nicole McMackin is breaking her silence about her  affair with Shannon's husband David.


"This  has been an extremely trying time," Nicole and her husband Reed said  exclusively in a joint statement to ET on Monday, the first time the  couple has spoken publicly about the affair since it was revealed on _RHOC_.  "We have done our best to work through our issues in private. Nicole  understands that she made a terrible mistake and there has been an  incredible price paid by both families."


Shannon  opened up to ET on Monday about the confrontation, which took place  Saturday at USC's home game against the University of Utah at the Los  Angeles Memorial Coliseum. Both women's husbands are USC alum, and  through an "unfortunate coincidence," the couples ended up sitting *about  15 rows apart.*
"I  was shocked to see that she was there, so this time, I'm not going to  roll over," Shannon told ET, *adding that the the McMackins "could have  bought tickets anywhere." *"I said, 'You have a lot of nerve being  here!'"


"I  found myself in front of the stands and I yelled, 'This is the woman  who had an affair with my husband!'" Shannon recalled. She also shared  an Instagram pic from the game, writing that "Someone with no moral  compass decided to show up again."




The McMackins emphasized in their statement to ET that they have moved past the affair as a family.
"We  want everyone to understand that we love each other very much, and that  I have completely forgiven her," Reed and Nicole's statement continues.   "We have reached a place where we are moving forward as a family. We  believe that our future can be one of happiness, and hope the same for  the Beador family. However, it is extremely difficult to move forward  with the constant attention drawn to this difficult situation by the  Beadors."




*Reed  allegedly stepped in during Saturday's altercation between the two  women. An eyewitness told ET he confronted the reality star, saying,  "Shannon, go sit down. No money to be made here. Please let us be."*



"As  private citizens, it is difficult to see our pictures all over the  internet, and have articles written about us," the McMackins concluded.  "This kind of attention has been extremely trying not only to us, but  more importantly, our two children. We have done our very best to keep  our lives, and those of our children out of the public domain. We never  have, nor will we ever seek out public attention about this very  painful, private matter, and we are hoping that the Beadors, Bravo, and  the other cast members will allow us and our children to live our lives  in peace."






https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/exclusive-ex-mistress-rhoc-star-014000177.html


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15 rows apart :weird: and shannon throws a hissy fit like that in public!!!   SMDH   i bet shannon was actively looking for the woman!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Ex-Mistress of 'RHOC' Star Shannon Beador's Husband Breaks Silence: 'This Has Been an Extremely Trying Time'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being confronted by _Real Housewives of Orange County_  star Shannon Beador at a University of Southern California football  game over the weekend, Nicole McMackin is breaking her silence about her  affair with Shannon's husband David.
> 
> 
> "This  has been an extremely trying time," Nicole and her husband Reed said  exclusively in a joint statement to ET on Monday, the first time the  couple has spoken publicly about the affair since it was revealed on _RHOC_.  "We have done our best to work through our issues in private. Nicole  understands that she made a terrible mistake and there has been an  incredible price paid by both families."
> 
> 
> Shannon  opened up to ET on Monday about the confrontation, which took place  Saturday at USC's home game against the University of Utah at the Los  Angeles Memorial Coliseum. Both women's husbands are USC alum, and  through an "unfortunate coincidence," the couples ended up sitting *about  15 rows apart.*
> "I  was shocked to see that she was there, so this time, I'm not going to  roll over," Shannon told ET, *adding that the the McMackins "could have  bought tickets anywhere." *"I said, 'You have a lot of nerve being  here!'"
> 
> 
> "I  found myself in front of the stands and I yelled, 'This is the woman  who had an affair with my husband!'" Shannon recalled. She also shared  an Instagram pic from the game, writing that "Someone with no moral  compass decided to show up again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The McMackins emphasized in their statement to ET that they have moved past the affair as a family.
> "We  want everyone to understand that we love each other very much, and that  I have completely forgiven her," Reed and Nicole's statement continues.   "We have reached a place where we are moving forward as a family. We  believe that our future can be one of happiness, and hope the same for  the Beador family. However, it is extremely difficult to move forward  with the constant attention drawn to this difficult situation by the  Beadors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reed  allegedly stepped in during Saturday's altercation between the two  women. An eyewitness told ET he confronted the reality star, saying,  "Shannon, go sit down. No money to be made here. Please let us be."*
> 
> 
> 
> "As  private citizens, it is difficult to see our pictures all over the  internet, and have articles written about us," the McMackins concluded.  "This kind of attention has been extremely trying not only to us, but  more importantly, our two children. We have done our very best to keep  our lives, and those of our children out of the public domain. We never  have, nor will we ever seek out public attention about this very  painful, private matter, and we are hoping that the Beadors, Bravo, and  the other cast members will allow us and our children to live our lives  in peace."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/exclusive-ex-mistress-rhoc-star-014000177.html
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 15 rows apart :weird: and shannon throws a hissy fit like that in public!!!   SMDH   i bet shannon was actively looking for the woman!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Sounds to me like they want a piece of the action.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Sounds to me like they want a piece of the action.





there would be no "action" if shannon would stop bringing it up!


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> there would be no "action" if shannon would stop bringing it up!



Sorry I don't buy it.   This women claimed to be Shannon's friend, thats as low as you can go.  Both couples seem off their rocker.  I can't imagine completely forgiving my spouse like Reed stated in the letter to who.....his fans?


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Sorry I don't buy it.   This women claimed to be Shannon's friend, thats as low as you can go.  Both couples seem off their rocker.  I can't imagine completely forgiving my spouse like Reed stated in the letter to who.....his fans?




you don't have to buy a thing!

i have yet to see what makes you think she wants a "piece of the action" - besides david when she was pretending to be her friend.  the ONLY time i have seen comments from her or her husband is when shannon goes off on a rant about the affair (that she claims she has put behind her) and this woman.  and then she makes a comment about what was said. 


it would be just desserts for shannon if she would tell the about some of the real pillow talk that went on with david about her and their marriage!  i bet that would keep her mouth shut because she would be too busy popping pills to deal with it! 


shannon keeps bringing it up to the media - not this woman or her husband.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## absolutpink

Am I the only one who actually feels for Shannon?! Yes, she's neurotic and I don't like how she treats David sometimes, but seriously, her husband had an affair for 8 months! We don't know her true reasons for staying in the marriage, maybe she's insecure and is worried about finding another man, or scared of being alone, or maybe she does genuinely love him and want to him around for the girls. Whatever her reason, I can't imagine how it must feel for her to have those thoughts in your head and then have to see the woman who he had an affair with. I'm a pretty calm person normally but I think even I would lose my s**t if I was in her situation.

Brianna drives me absolutely insane. She has been a self-righteous brat ever since season 1 and nothing has changed. She's married to a loser herself, so she needs to be jumping down off that high horse when it comes to her mother's choices. I find her to be as contradictory as her mom, she needs to get off the show.

Brooks can't be trusted, I think that's been made clear over and over again. I'm with the PP who said Vicki is the type of woman who always needs a man around and Brooks has just been there. Hopefully the truth comes out about his cancer and we never have to hear about it again.

Tamra provides entertainment to me and nothing else. Sometimes I start warming up her to her, and then she does something stupid like her sex toy party while crying about not getting custody of her kids. Make up your mind about what you want, and adjust your lifestyle to get it.

Meghan and Jim. Ugh. I find her so hard to watch, and regardless of what he has said about cameras, he doesn't seem happy, but can you blame him?!


----------



## slang

Shannon went up to David's mistress at a football game and told her that she had nerve to show up there???? It's a public event where tens of thousands people attend, not a private party they crashed!


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> you don't have to buy a thing!
> 
> i have yet to see what makes you think she wants a "piece of the action" - besides david when she was pretending to be her friend.  the ONLY time i have seen comments from her or her husband is when shannon goes off on a rant about the affair (that she claims she has put behind her) and this woman.  and then she makes a comment about what was said.
> 
> 
> it would be just desserts for shannon if she would tell the about some of the real pillow talk that went on with david about her and their marriage!  i bet that would keep her mouth shut because she would be too busy popping pills to deal with it!
> 
> 
> shannon keeps bringing it up to the media - not this woman or her husband.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



The difference is Shannon and David are in the media, the affair is their storyline, which I think is disgusting because of their young children.  This other couple is not known to the public, so to make statements to the media is weird.  I would have more respect for them had they made their statement about themselves only, but to publicly make a dig about Shannon shows me this couple is enjoying the attention and trying to make them known through an affair.  I also don't like the husbands statement.   His wife lied, befriended the wife of the husband he was sleeping with to get more information, cheated on him for 8 months that we know about and to write such a committed and forgiving statement to the public that does not know him is too much IMHO.  I bet this couple is as crazy or crazier than David and Shannon.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

imgg said:


> The difference is Shannon and David are in the media, the affair is their storyline, which I think is disgusting because of their young children.  This other couple is not known to the public, so to make statements to the media is weird.  I would have more respect for them had they made their statement about themselves only, but to publicly make a dig about Shannon shows me this couple is enjoying the attention and trying to make them known through an affair.  I also don't like the husbands statement.   His wife lied, befriended the wife of the husband he was sleeping with to get more information, cheated on him for 8 months that we know about and to write such a committed and forgiving statement to the public that does not know him is too much IMHO.  I bet this couple is as crazy or crazier than David and Shannon.


 

I agree but at the same time, boy am I ever enjoying this hot mess!


----------



## Sweetpea83

cdtracing said:


> Brooks was living in her house.  If you have someone living in your house who has cancer & is undergoing chemo, you KNOW.  Her statements about she doesn't know if he does or he doesn't is bull**** & just a poor attempt to cover her own lies.  She's as big a liar as he is.


 


This!!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Seems very hard to believe she cant confirm it. Surely anyone going through serious ilness with their partner would be highly interested in doctor reports and accompany them as much as possible to appointments etc especially to support them emotionally and therefore know the story first hand. Vicky never seemed available to attend with him and just relied on the feedback he fed her afterwards.


----------



## Daydrmer

The couple makes one statement after months of this storyline playing out through Shannon and THEY are the attention seekers. Really??


----------



## starrynite_87

pursegrl12 said:


> and Brooks hit in BriAHnAH? when she was pregnant? really? I'm having a hard time believing that.....sorry, bur BriAHNAH seems like a huge annoying brat.




Why is it hard to believe that a man could hit on a pregnant woman? There is an entire genre of porn dedicated to pregnancy fetish( for all we known this might be Brooks' thing).


----------



## swags

starrynite_87 said:


> Why is it hard to believe that a man could hit on a pregnant woman? There is an entire genre of porn dedicated to pregnancy fetish( for all we known this might be Brooks' thing).



I don't think it was a fetish thing. I think Brooks gets obnoxious when he drinks and peppers his conversation with talk about his penis and sex. Brianna is probably not the only one he has made lewd comments around.


----------



## pot_luck

Vicki is pathetic. Kudos to Brianna for not hiding what a f*ckup her mother is.


----------



## swags

Shannon said the daughters went through Davids phone and found out about the affair that way or else she wouldn't have put it on tv.  On one hand, I don't think that's a good enough excuse, on the other, she was putting it out before it came out on someone else's terms. 

I can't imagine being okay with the mistress being in the same place as me. I would probably take a picture of her and Instagram it with "whore" as the caption.  There's no way I would be in a good place a year later. I think Shannon is lying when she says they are now.


----------



## pot_luck

Dp


----------



## pot_luck

swags said:


> I don't think it was a fetish thing. I think Brooks gets obnoxious when he drinks and peppers his conversation with talk about his penis and sex. Brianna is probably not the only one he has made lewd comments around.



I don't think it is a fetish either, unless being an a-hole is a fetish. I believe Brooks did things to Briana because he knew she didn't like him, and that Vicki would take his word over hers. 

Vicki has desperation oozing from her pores.


----------



## cdtracing

pot_luck said:


> i don't think it is a fetish either, unless being an a-hole is a fetish. I believe brooks did things to briana because he knew she didn't like him, and that vicki would take his word over hers.
> 
> Vicki has desperation oozing from her pores.



+1


----------



## bag-princess

WillstarveforLV said:


> I agree but at the same time, boy am I ever enjoying this hot mess!










Daydrmer said:


> The couple makes one statement after months of this storyline playing out through Shannon and THEY are the attention seekers. Really??




exactly!  when shannon brings it up every chance she gets!  





imgg said:


> The difference is Shannon and David are in the media, the affair is their storyline, which I think is disgusting because of their young children.  This other couple is not known to the public, so to make statements to the media is weird.  I would have more respect for them had they made their statement about themselves only, but to publicly make a dig about Shannon shows me this couple is enjoying the attention and trying to make them known through an affair.  I also don't like the husbands statement.   His wife lied, befriended the wife of the husband he was sleeping with to get more information, cheated on him for 8 months that we know about and to write such a committed and forgiving statement to the public that does not know him is too much IMHO.*  I bet this couple is as crazy or crazier than David and Shannon.*




i doubt it - like i said if she was and she really wanted to match crazy for crazy with shannon all she needed to do was clue shannon in on some of their pillow talk and private moments and it would send her down the street screaming!!!  that is how a real salty mistress acts. 





swags said:


> *Shannon said the daughters went through Davids phone and found out about the affair that way or else she wouldn't have put it on tv.*  On one hand, I don't think that's a good enough excuse, on the other, she was putting it out before it came out on someone else's terms.
> 
> I can't imagine being okay with the mistress being in the same place as me. I would probably take a picture of her and Instagram it with "whore" as the caption.  There's no way I would be in a good place a year later. I think Shannon is lying when she says they are now.






bulll!  i don't believe that for a second.   yea they are are little busybodies and obviously think they are grown but most people i know make sure there phones are locked.  and i imagine that goes double for people sneaking around on their spouses. 

shannon keeps proving she is NOT over it and they are NOT in a good place.  no way in hell would i let another woman see me sweat and know she still bothers me!  she has already been with your husband - now you are going to let her take your dignity too?? 
FYI shannon - the one that angers you controls you!   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Baglady41

This will be probably be an unpopular opinion but I can't stand Briana. I just can't imagine going against my mom the way she does on TV.  When Briana wanted to elope she kept saying this is my life Mom. Same thing when she was moving away. Yet, Vickie can't have her own life, and needs to get her daughters approval to move someone into her house?! Briana is entitled to not like Brooks but her mother is still her mother and Briana should respect that. I think it's so wrong to sit on a couch and buddy up with Tamra the way she does. If I didn't like my mothers boyfriend I would tell her but I would also have no choice but to accept it. 

I find the whole thing laughable because Briana's husband hasn't always been portrayed in the best light and Vickie not once commented on that. I can't stand Tamra and her crocodile tears. The preview for next week when she was crying about how she knew Brooks was this bad guy was just too much.  Give it up. I don't like Brooks either but these women are like dogs with a bone.


----------



## imgg

Baglady41 said:


> This will be probably be an unpopular opinion but I can't stand Briana. I just can't imagine going against my mom the way she does on TV.  When Briana wanted to elope she kept saying this is my life Mom. Same thing when she was moving away. Yet, Vickie can't have her own life, and needs to get her daughters approval to move someone into her house?! Briana is entitled to not like Brooks but her mother is still her mother and Briana should respect that. I think it's so wrong to sit on a couch and buddy up with Tamra the way she does. If I didn't like my mothers boyfriend I would tell her but I would also have no choice but to accept it.
> 
> I find the whole thing laughable because Briana's husband hasn't always been portrayed in the best light and Vickie not once commented on that. I can't stand Tamra and her crocodile tears. The preview for next week when she was crying about how she knew Brooks was this bad guy was just too much.  Give it up. I don't like Brooks either but these women are like dogs with a bone.


 
I agree!  Never cared for Briana but having a mom like Vicki must not be easy.


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> i doubt it - like i said if she was and she really wanted to match crazy for crazy with shannon all she needed to do was clue shannon in on some of their pillow talk and private moments and it would send her down the street screaming!!!  that is how a real salty mistress acts.




Having an affair with a married man when you are married and befriending the wife of the man you are having an affair with is pretty crazy in my book.


----------



## Creativelyswank

coconutsboston said:


> Jim & Eddie seem more miserable than David to me!


 But wouldn't they make a cute couple?


----------



## starrynite_87

Baglady41 said:


> This will be probably be an unpopular opinion but I can't stand Briana. I just can't imagine going against my mom the way she does on TV.  When Briana wanted to elope she kept saying this is my life Mom. Same thing when she was moving away. Yet, Vickie can't have her own life, and needs to get her daughters approval to move someone into her house?! Briana is entitled to not like Brooks but her mother is still her mother and Briana should respect that. I think it's so wrong to sit on a couch and buddy up with Tamra the way she does. If I didn't like my mothers boyfriend I would tell her but I would also have no choice but to accept it.
> 
> I find the whole thing laughable because Briana's husband hasn't always been portrayed in the best light and Vickie not once commented on that. I can't stand Tamra and her crocodile tears. The preview for next week when she was crying about how she knew Brooks was this bad guy was just too much.  Give it up. I don't like Brooks either but these women are like dogs with a bone.




 It must not be easy growing up with Vicki as a mother. Briana has always come off as the mature level headed one in their relationship and Vicki is overly needy,can never be alone, and uses her money to control her kids. If you think Briana treats her bad I'm guessing you've never seen the way Michael treated/ talked to her.


----------



## Rouge H

absolutpink said:


> Am I the only one who actually feels for Shannon?! Yes, she's neurotic and I don't like how she treats David sometimes, but seriously, her husband had an affair for 8 months! We don't know her true reasons for staying in the marriage, maybe she's insecure and is worried about finding another man, or scared of being alone, or maybe she does genuinely love him and want to him around for the girls. Whatever her reason, I can't imagine how it must feel for her to have those thoughts in your head and then have to see the woman who he had an affair with. I'm a pretty calm person normally but I think even I would lose my s**t if I was in her situation.
> 
> Brianna drives me absolutely insane. She has been a self-righteous brat ever since season 1 and nothing has changed. She's married to a loser herself, so she needs to be jumping down off that high horse when it comes to her mother's choices. I find her to be as contradictory as her mom, she needs to get off the show.
> 
> Brooks can't be trusted, I think that's been made clear over and over again. I'm with the PP who said Vicki is the type of woman who always needs a man around and Brooks has just been there. Hopefully the truth comes out about his cancer and we never have to hear about it again.
> 
> Tamra provides entertainment to me and nothing else. Sometimes I start warming up her to her, and then she does something stupid like her sex toy party while crying about not getting custody of her kids. Make up your mind about what you want, and adjust your lifestyle to get it.
> 
> Meghan and Jim. Ugh. I find her so hard to watch, and regardless of what he has said about cameras, he doesn't seem happy, but can you blame him?!


Amen Sista +100000000


----------



## coconutsboston

Creativelyswank said:


> But wouldn't they make a cute couple?


True!


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> To me, Eddie, on the other hand, seems to be amused by Tamra. Like he maybe gets a kick out of her shenanigans (minus giving Ryan money).



I don't see amusement, really.  I do think he knows TV is good for his business and he is getting that cast member paycheque so we'll see how long it lasts when the show goes off the air.


----------



## Jayne1

coconutsboston said:


> While they are my fave as an actual unit, Terry seems like a "yes-man" that works all the time to avoid being walked all over at home and to keep the little wife happy.



He may be a yes-man, but probably always has been. Heather said he has been a workaholic since she's known him, but she's independent and can handle that.

I think their dynamic really works for them and I think they have a rock sold marriage.  Also, they seem to get a kick out of each other, which is kind of cool, since many reality show couples seem very tense.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> I thought Heather sticking up for Tamra was over the top. Tamra had a lace bodysuit on with a dildo hanging off it. Not only is it in poor taste, she really should be thinking about her kids when she does stuff like that. How embarrassing for them. Vicki is out of line often but in that case she had a good point. Heather just wanted to pounce on Vicki too.





absolutpink said:


> Am I the only one who actually feels for Shannon?! Yes, she's neurotic and I don't like how she treats David sometimes, but seriously, her husband had an affair for 8 months! We don't know her true reasons for staying in the marriage, maybe she's insecure and is worried about finding another man, or scared of being alone, or maybe she does genuinely love him and want to him around for the girls. Whatever her reason, I can't imagine how it must feel for her to have those thoughts in your head and then have to see the woman who he had an affair with. I'm a pretty calm person normally but I think even I would lose my s**t if I was in her situation.
> 
> Brianna drives me absolutely insane. She has been a self-righteous brat ever since season 1 and nothing has changed. She's married to a loser herself, so she needs to be jumping down off that high horse when it comes to her mother's choices. I find her to be as contradictory as her mom, she needs to get off the show.
> 
> Brooks can't be trusted, I think that's been made clear over and over again. I'm with the PP who said Vicki is the type of woman who always needs a man around and Brooks has just been there. Hopefully the truth comes out about his cancer and we never have to hear about it again.
> 
> Tamra provides entertainment to me and nothing else. Sometimes I start warming up her to her, and then she does something stupid like her sex toy party while crying about not getting custody of her kids. Make up your mind about what you want, and adjust your lifestyle to get it.
> 
> Meghan and Jim. Ugh. I find her so hard to watch, and regardless of what he has said about cameras, he doesn't seem happy, but can you blame him?!


Totally agree!  If Heather was so upset with Vicki's comment, why wait and take the time to bring it up only at the reunion 



Nishi621 said:


> Those statistics sound like a death sentence to me. Only 20% of people diagnosed with pancreatic cancer survive the 1st year? And by year 5, 94% of people have died from it? Yeah, to me, that is a death sentence.


While I agree that pancreatic cancer has a horrible prognosis compared to other cancers, I could never tell a patient that it is a "death sentence..." I just didn't agree with the comments from Brianna.  While Brooks is really sketchy, I felt that she was implying that he SHOULD HAVE died...


----------



## caitlin1214

MrsOwen3 said:


> Did you catch the part where she tried to argue that a horse was an "animal" not a mammal? When Andy pointed out it's both she said, "well it's an animal to me".
> 
> 
> 
> This summarizes this woman, she's a moron who believes what she wants and believes that her opinions are completely infallible, especially when she's very, very wrong.



Vicki sounds exactly like my mother. 

She doesn't do intelligent arguments. Her M.O. of fighting is, "I don't understand/care! Hulk smash!"


----------



## swags

needloub said:


> Totally agree!  If Heather was so upset with Vicki's comment, why wait and take the time to bring it up only at the reunion
> 
> 
> While I agree that pancreatic cancer has a horrible prognosis compared to other cancers, I could never tell a patient that it is a "death sentence..." I just didn't agree with the comments from Brianna.  While Brooks is really sketchy, I felt that she was implying that he SHOULD HAVE died...



She should avoid making such statements on camera. I tend to believe her but its still not something people with cancer or loved ones with would want to hear.

She has a grudge against the guy and I probably would too in her shoes but I think she's coming off childish in her quest. I don't think she needs to report every embarrassing thing on the reunion.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> She should avoid making such statements on camera. I tend to believe her but its still not something people with cancer or loved ones with would want to hear.
> 
> She has a grudge against the guy and I probably would too in her shoes but I think she's coming off childish in her quest. I don't think she needs to report every embarrassing thing on the reunion.



Plus, I highly doubt she has any hands-on experience with patients with pancreatic cancer as an ER nurse (in which she loves to remind everyone)


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> We all know how Vickie loves to scream. She is amazingly calm, I guess she can no longer argue with the truth.




I agree 100%!


----------



## slyyls

Baglady41 said:


> This will be probably be an unpopular opinion but I can't stand Briana. I just can't imagine going against my mom the way she does on TV.  When Briana wanted to elope she kept saying this is my life Mom. Same thing when she was moving away. Yet, Vickie can't have her own life, and needs to get her daughters approval to move someone into her house?! Briana is entitled to not like Brooks but her mother is still her mother and Briana should respect that. I think it's so wrong to sit on a couch and buddy up with Tamra the way she does. If I didn't like my mothers boyfriend I would tell her but I would also have no choice but to accept it.
> 
> I find the whole thing laughable because Briana's husband hasn't always been portrayed in the best light and Vickie not once commented on that. I can't stand Tamra and her crocodile tears. The preview for next week when she was crying about how she knew Brooks was this bad guy was just too much.  Give it up. I don't like Brooks either but these women are like dogs with a bone.


This!   I have been thinking this; but couldn't put it into words.  Thank You!


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> Having an affair with a married man when you are married and befriending the wife of the man you are having an affair with is pretty crazy in my book.






Yea - tacky crazy but not psycho crazy! We can all see that Shannon is still very much NOT as over this woman as she claims to be. And if this woman did not have her own husband and family and really wanted to mess with Shannon she could! It would not take much to send her over the edge!


----------



## Baglady41

starrynite_87 said:


> It must not be easy growing up with Vicki as a mother. Briana has always come off as the mature level headed one in their relationship and Vicki is overly needy,can never be alone, and uses her money to control her kids. If you think Briana treats her bad I'm guessing you've never seen the way Michael treated/ talked to her.



I'm sure Vicki isn't an easy person to have as a mother. My mother isn't the easiest person to deal with either but I wouldn't dream of going against her the way Briana does on TV. I agree Michael has been shown on air being very disrespectful but I haven't seen him as of late. He's not sitting on the couch at the reunions either if he was I would be calling him out too.


----------



## imgg

bag-princess said:


> Yea - tacky crazy but not psycho crazy! We can all see that Shannon is still very much NOT as over this woman as she claims to be. And if this woman did not have her own husband and family and really wanted to mess with Shannon she could! It would not take much to send her over the edge!


:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Jeneen

"Girth Brooks" made me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## tomz_grl

Jeneen said:


> "Girth Brooks" made me throw up in my mouth.



Me too and I was eating scrambled eggs at the time. Needless to say I was choking...


----------



## mcb100

I don't know the facts.....I normally doubt Vikki. I'm not sure if I doubt Briana. I think she is rude (she doesn't strike me, even as an adult, as someone who would have any respect for her parents.), and I get that she has several doubts about Brooks and thinks he's bad for her mom (Although if I were here, eventually I'd back off. Briana's grown too. I don't approve of a lot of the things that my mother does, but she's grown, and if I know something's a bad choice & she does it anyway, I just say yanno what she is grown & can do what she wants, I will let her learn the hard way on her own and live her own life). That being said, she seems like she speaks her mind a lot and is pretty truthful. I don't think Briana would outright lie about the fact that she thinks Brooks was hitting on her....Maybe she twisted it wrong, or she perceived it a wrong way but I can't imagine that the whole thing was an outright lie. (Maybe he was making an inappropriate joke about something & she took it totally serious? Who knows?) I don't think many people would outright lie about that on national television.


   However, you also don't think that people would fake cancer on national television, so who knows anymore? 
   IMHO what should have happened with the situation where she claims he was hitting on her---Briana should learn to stay out of her mother's life. This girl moved away and had her own family yet is still so consumed in what her mother does all the time. Like I said, if my mom makes bad choices, it's her own life.....I hope she smartens up and then I stay out of it. Briana needs to back up, I think she likes to get caught up in drama, although I've always thought she was a somewhat honest (and very blunt) person.


     Also, Vikki must definitely have a screw loose or something. Even if they are adults living two separate lives, your kids will always be your kids. She does not have her priorities straight, whatsoever. If your daughter tells you that she firmly believes that your long term boyfriend was coming on to her, you don't ignore it! Most people would even be shocked. You question that man to the 9,000th degree about what he said/did, and what happened and bottom line is--if he seems fishy about it, then you drop him.....your daughter is your daughter. Vikki chooses to ignore what she doesn't like. (She did it all this whole season, now instead of screaming at everyone she chooses to only hear what she wants to hear.)  Yes, you can live your own life but you shouldn't put what your boyfriend says about the situation before what your daughter says about the situation. I feel like she wanted to stay with this man so bad that she would've done almost anything.....


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> Having an affair with a married man when you are married and befriending the wife of the man you are having an affair with is pretty crazy in my book.



yes. i'm sure it can be worse, but that's bad enough in my opinion.


----------



## GaudyGirl

guccimamma said:


> yes. i'm sure it can be worse, but that's bad enough in my opinion.


  Agree!  That's some "single white female" shiz.


----------



## Love4H

I was once in situation with a woman similar to Shannon. 

 I dated a guy who told me he broke up with his girlfriend 2 months before he met me. She didn't live in his house and they had separate lives. We started dating casually but I didn't consider him seriously. 
Yet when she found out about me, she ran back to him demanding to have their relationship again. She was very intense and hysterical similar to Shannon B. She harrased me, called me and talked about me to everyone, making me look like I stole her man. She went to my office, to my colleagues, to my family to bad name me. She went to the restaurants and bars we attended together with the guy saying I steal men, a prostitute, a porn actress and etc. She even faked a medical report saying I have STDs and gave it around. The guy couldn't stop her and I got disappointed by his inability to protect me from his ex and much to her pleasure I broke up with him. She constantly acted like a poor victim of an evil me. 

And believe it or not it's been 2 years and this woman still talks about me to people. I filed many reports on her but police can't do anything. We live in different countries now and still she considers me as an evil and calls me at night to scream "whore!"  

Shannon is as crazy as that one. She embarrassed herself, her husband, dehumanized and emasculated him in public. She's not healthy in her head and needs therapy sessions. 

 I feel sorry for this woman and her husband for being constantly embarrassed by Shannon.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love4H said:


> I was once in situation with a woman similar to Shannon.
> 
> I dated a guy who told me he broke up with his girlfriend 2 months before he met me. She didn't live in his house and they had separate lives. We started dating casually but I didn't consider him seriously.
> Yet when she found out about me, she ran back to him demanding to have their relationship again. She was very intense and hysterical similar to Shannon B. She harrased me, called me and talked about me to everyone, making me look like I stole her man. She went to my office, to my colleagues, to my family to bad name me. She went to the restaurants and bars we attended together with the guy saying I steal men, a prostitute, a porn actress and etc. She even faked a medical report saying I have STDs and gave it around. The guy couldn't stop her and I got disappointed by his inability to protect me from his ex and much to her pleasure I broke up with him. She constantly acted like a poor victim of an evil me.
> 
> And believe it or not it's been 2 years and this woman still talks about me to people. I filed many reports on her but police can't do anything. We live in different countries now and still she considers me as an evil and calls me at night to scream "whore!"
> 
> Shannon is as crazy as that one. She embarrassed herself, her husband, dehumanized and emasculated him in public. She's not healthy in her head and needs therapy sessions.
> 
> I feel sorry for this woman and her husband for being constantly embarrassed by Shannon.




Yikes! She sounds absolutely crazy! Did the guy ever get back together with her? I  can't believe she still calls you! I would get a new, unlisted number ASAP!


----------



## mcb100

Just wanted to add, why does Vikki think it's okay to basically tell other people how to live their lives? I mean she acted like she's a professional life coach or something on the reunion, like Vikki's way is always the right way. She was telling Megan exactly what to do with her marriage, she makes statements again about housewives not really working (so I guess it's best to work a job where you leave the home everyday), she makes statements again about how everyone in the room should be more financial savvy (not sure that what other people personally spend is any of her business?), and she's definitely not satisfied with Tamra's parenting skills, apparently. 
  People can feel any way that they want, but why would you feel the need to say all that? As if her life is something that people aspire to have---she just ended a relationship of a few years with a guy who broke up with her and was in fact creepy, her family either seems to dislike her or distance/not associate with her at all, and she's always throwing it in everyone's face that she works all the time. I don't associate that with having a great life. I am not a stay at home mom, but not every career woman is a kind, or decent woman....


----------



## bagsforme

Shannon seems more crazy than the mistress.  So the lady can't go to a game without Shannon thinking she's stalking them?  She prob has season tix.  

Brooks is already on everyones bad side then he hits on Brianna of all people?   Such a slim.

I can understand Jim's attitude on the show and he explained it well on the reunion.  You could tell he was annoyed from filming and taking out on his wife.  It did come across as the marriage was in trouble.


----------



## bagsforme

Shannon seems more crazy than the mistress.  So the lady can't go to a game without Shannon thinking she's stalking them?  She prob has season tix.  

Brooks is already on everyones bad side then he hits on Brianna of all people?   Such a slim.

I can understand Jim's attitude on the show and he explained it well on the reunion.  You could tell he was annoyed from filming and taking out on his wife.  It did come across as the marriage was in trouble.


----------



## imgg

Jim came across to me as a typical jock.   Meghan needs to slow down.  You been married 4 month and 50% of that time your husband lives in another state and 50% of the time you have with him is filming and you really want to have a child with this man?   I know that would help you financially in the future since there is a prenup, but don't you want to wait until your husband can commit to you 100%?


----------



## pursegrl12

Love4H said:


> I was once in situation with a woman similar to Shannon.
> 
> I dated a guy who told me he broke up with his girlfriend 2 months before he met me. She didn't live in his house and they had separate lives. We started dating casually but I didn't consider him seriously.
> Yet when she found out about me, she ran back to him demanding to have their relationship again. She was very intense and hysterical similar to Shannon B. She harrased me, called me and talked about me to everyone, making me look like I stole her man. She went to my office, to my colleagues, to my family to bad name me. She went to the restaurants and bars we attended together with the guy saying I steal men, a prostitute, a porn actress and etc. She even faked a medical report saying I have STDs and gave it around. The guy couldn't stop her and I got disappointed by his inability to protect me from his ex and much to her pleasure I broke up with him. She constantly acted like a poor victim of an evil me.
> 
> And believe it or not it's been 2 years and this woman still talks about me to people. I filed many reports on her but police can't do anything. We live in different countries now and still she considers me as an evil and calls me at night to scream "whore!"
> 
> *Shannon is as crazy as that one. She embarrassed herself, her husband, dehumanized and emasculated him in public. *She's not healthy in her head and needs therapy sessions.
> 
> I feel sorry for this woman and her husband for being constantly embarrassed by Shannon.


----------



## cdtracing

As far a Icki Vicki is concerned, my question would be why was she not involved (aware) of Brooks' diagnosis & treatment?  She owns her own business & has a staff of people working for her.  Surely, she could have taken the time to go with him to doctor appointments & cancer treatments.  For someone who wants to appear "totally in love & committed", she comes across as someone who is anything but.  She is so uninvolved...it's strange to me.  If my husband was diagnosed with cancer, I would be at ever doctor appointment & at every treatment.  All she claimed to know was what he told her?  Their relationship seems like a non-relationship.  I think this was just something cooked up to spice her storyline & create drama which in turn, raises viewer ratings.  I think she's as big a con artist as her creepy companion.  She's a pathetic excuse for a human being.


----------



## Love4H

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yikes! She sounds absolutely crazy! Did the guy ever get back together with her? I  can't believe she still calls you! I would get a new, unlisted number ASAP!



No he's not with her. She attacked him and beat him up in front of everybody screaming "say she's a whore". Shannon does the same to her husband, she's very emotionally abusive. I don't think he'd stay with her. It's impossible to make her happy. Shes impossible to please.


----------



## swags

imgg said:


> Jim came across to me as a typical jock.   Meghan needs to slow down.  You been married 4 month and 50% of that time your husband lives in another state and 50% of the time you have with him is filming and you really want to have a child with this man?   *I know that would help you financially in the future since there is a prenup*, but don't you want to wait until your husband can commit to you 100%?



Her nonchalance at the prenup was funny. Almost like it was her idea. RIGHT.

I don't feel bad for Davids mistress. She is also married with kids I believe. She befriended Shannon. I do fault Shannon for staying with David. Its making her crazy.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> Her nonchalance at the prenup was funny. Almost like it was her idea. RIGHT.
> 
> I don't feel bad for Davids mistress. She is also married with kids I believe. She befriended Shannon. I do fault Shannon for staying with David. Its making her crazy.



I loved how she was trying to control the conversation when the prenup came up.  She was talking really fast. I don't believe it was her idea either, I think Jim did a great job making her think that.  I wonder what Jim does with the 50% of his time away from his wife.  He really has created the perfect situation and Meghan who thinks she is so smart, I think is being played.

I also agree with you on Shannon.  An affair would make me absolutely crazy as well, that's why I would not be able to stay.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> I loved how she was trying to control the conversation when the prenup came up.  She was talking really fast. I don't believe it was her idea either, I think Jim did a great job making her think that.  I wonder what Jim does with the 50% of his time away from his wife.  *He really has created the perfect situation and Meghan who thinks she is so smart, I think is being played.*
> 
> I also agree with you on Shannon.  An affair would make me absolutely crazy as well, that's why I would not be able to stay.






and for all her omniscience  - she don't have a clue that this is true!


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> I don't feel bad for Davids mistress. She is also married with kids I believe. She befriended Shannon. I do fault Shannon for staying with David. Its making her crazy.



with 3 daughters, i can't blame her for giving it another shot.  

she's not handling it well, and i hope that she can see that (when the episodes air) and change her behavior.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> Her nonchalance at the prenup was funny. Almost like it was her idea. RIGHT.
> 
> I don't feel bad for Davids mistress. She is also married with kids I believe. She befriended Shannon. I do fault Shannon for staying with David. Its making her crazy.



I feel as if Shannon feeds on it....she needs the drama. Not to sound like a negative nancy, I don't see David and Shannon making it, he's putting the effort into fixing things and moving on,but she doesn't seem to want to move on.


----------



## cdtracing

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if Shannon feeds on it....she needs the drama. Not to sound like a negative nancy, I don't see David and Shannon making it, he's putting the effort into fixing things and moving on,but she doesn't seem to want to move on.



+1  Shannon does seem to feed on all the drama.  And for all her talk that she's moving past the affair, it sure seem like she brings it up at every opportunity.  At some point, her husband is going to get tired of it being thrown in his face & leave.  IMO...you either work together to put it & leave it in the past or go your separate ways.  I do respect that they're trying to work it out because they have 3 young daughters but David does appear to be making more of an effort than Shannon is.  I feel sorry for anyone who is in this kind of situation.


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if Shannon feeds on it....she needs the drama. Not to sound like a negative nancy, I don't see David and Shannon making it, he's putting the effort into fixing things and moving on,but she doesn't seem to want to move on.



However, he is the one who cheated on her, so much easier to move on, when its your behavior that caused the pain versus the other way around.


----------



## starrynite_87

imgg said:


> However, he is the one who cheated on her, so much easier to move on, when its your behavior that caused the pain versus the other way around.




I agree with your comment, I even said last season before anyone knew about the affair Shannon feeds on drama. Look how she reacted at her birthday dinner instead of going with the flow and enjoying time with her family she sat in the corner pouted and complained about how terrible everything was. Last season Heather asked her to leave and she turned into a big dramatic I was in need and she kicked me out of her house in the middle of the night


----------



## bagsforme

Shannon will be on the show for a long time.  This affair and talking about it constantly is perfect drama to keep her on.  
I'm tired of hearing about it.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> However, he is the one who cheated on her, so much easier to move on, when its your behavior that caused the pain versus the other way around.




i disagree.  it is not easy to move on when your spouse is constantly bringing the subject back up that is supposedly soooo painful for her!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagsforme said:


> Shannon will be on the show for a long time.  This affair and talking about it constantly is perfect drama to keep her on.
> I'm tired of hearing about it.


Me too!!


----------



## cdtracing

bagsforme said:


> Shannon will be on the show for a long time.  This affair and talking about it constantly is perfect drama to keep her on.
> I'm tired of hearing about it.



Me, too.  Work it out or move on!


----------



## pjhm

cdtracing said:


> Me, too.  Work it out or move on!




Agree! She will become the tormentor even though he perpetrated this thing. The constant mentioning of the affair is tormenting me and I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Me, too.  Work it out or move on!





exactly!!!!   she is as bad as meghan!  hanging on to this drama because it is the only story they have!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I really dont see anything of interest for  another season of this show apart from seeing Heathers house finished.


----------



## cdtracing

pjhm said:


> Agree! She will become the tormentor even though he perpetrated this thing. The constant mentioning of the affair is tormenting me and I had nothing to do with it!





bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!   she is as bad as meghan!  hanging on to this drama because it is the only story they have!



Totally agree!  While I don't condone David for having an affair & I don't excuse the "other woman" either, they're adults & chose their behavior & actions which created this situation.  I do feel Shannon is entitled to feel hurt & betrayed by those choices.  HOWEVER....at this point Shannon has become the perpetuator of this whole snowballed, drama filled clusterf***.  She's  & nothing can be accomplished by doing so.  It's done.  Work it out & move on; you can't undo it.  Continuing to bring it up at every opportunity has gotten old fast.  Frankly, my ears are beginning to bleed from it.  It's a sorry state that you have to use something like this to justify your existence.  She plays the part of the "victim" well & her daughters are going to be the same way.  

As far as Megan is concerned, she's sort of a non entity to me.  I have no clue who she is & what her claim to fame is.  She's really nothing more than a pot stirrer because her husband isn't around 50% of the time so she obviously doesn't have anything else to do but get involved in other people's business.

Personally, I don't understand these women.  They like to take lavish vacations & then they ruin the trip with all their BS & drama.  Frankly, when I go on vacation, I don't want to hear or be around that kind of crap.  Defeats the whole purpose of a vacation.  I think all these women are too high maintenance.  I couldn't be friends with them because it wouldn't take long for them to get on my nerves!  OK...stepping down from the soapbox.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BarbadosBride said:


> I really dont see anything of interest for  another season of this show apart from seeing Heathers house finished.



So true - I would love to see Heather's finished house!  Far more interesting than the current BS drama of this past season.


----------



## bag-princess

BarbadosBride said:


> I really dont see anything of interest for  another season of this show apart from seeing Heathers house finished.





THIS!!! 


i am so there to see how it will look in the end!


----------



## swags

Part 3 is on tonight.


----------



## Longchamp

Vicky is speechless.
She knew.


----------



## pinky7129

all of a sudden she has nothing to say...


----------



## Longchamp

She's scared of him. 
Hope she doesn't now exploit woman who have real reasons to fear their partner.


----------



## pinky7129

way to go Andy for asking if she lets him do this because she cant stand to be alone


----------



## pursegrl12

Oh, they'll be back together in T-10...9...8...7...


----------



## Longchamp

So have we heard the truth?
Let's hope Meghan or mini pasture  Tamara can get it out of Vicki


----------



## DC-Cutie

I knew Vickie was on something, she was just too calm


----------



## bag-princess

i am sooooo glad that this is the last one!  i don't ever want to hear about brooks and does/does he not have cancer and what vicki knew/did not know and when!  what a waste of good airtime!  what will these women do next season when they don't have this to discuss???


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I knew Vickie was on something, she was just too calm



Yep love how Andy said beta blocker. He knows his drugs to calm down.


----------



## swags

Andy is doing a Brooks Tells All special in a week and a half. Why? Its not like he's going to be truthful.


----------



## Longchamp

swags said:


> Andy is doing a Brooks Tells All special in a week and a half. Why? Its not like he's going to be truthful.



The previews aren't enticing me to watch.


----------



## dooneybaby

pursegrl12 said:


> Oh, they'll be back together in T-10...9...8...7...


No, no, no, no, no!


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> Andy is doing a Brooks Tells All special in a week and a half. Why? Its not like he's going to be truthful.


Brooks' body language during the interview with Andy (excerpts aired on the reunion show) says a whole lot. He's constantly tapping his right leg and his eyes are very telling.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Andy is doing a Brooks Tells All special in a week and a half. Why? Its not like he's going to be truthful.





oh man!!  i bet andy is just giddy with all this drama that is going on!  he is going to run this one until the wheels fall off!!   he barely has to stir the pot like he normally does - it is self stir with everything going on!  yea he helps moves it along but he could sit back and watch them all self-destruct.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And we still don't know the truth


----------



## swags

Vicki went down quietly. She admitted that she thought he was lying and covering for him as well as apologizing to the ladies. They kept going after her, not sure what they wanted.

I am so sick of Tamra describing people as a "piece of sh*t" Good lord, she sounds so trashy.


----------



## bagsforme

DC-Cutie said:


> I knew Vickie was on something, she was just too calm



She admitted to taking a Zanex.  I hope they move on with this story line too.  I don't want to hear about the affair or his faking again.


----------



## tomz_grl

I knew she was on something... I also knew she was straight up lying. She knew the whole time, I have no doubt now. And the fact that she was aware that Brooks was talking to and insinuating towards Briana is even more disturbing. I don't agree with the way Briana talks towards her mother but I can certainly understand it...and she's still doing it but in a more passive aggressive way.


I really hope Vicki doesn't come back next season. If she's having such a hard time coping, maybe she needs a break. She needs to decide what's more important to her, her sanity and family or her OG status.


----------



## Michele26

Why would anyone buy insurance from a woman who's so easily manipulated!?[emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## cdtracing

Michele26 said:


> Why would anyone buy insurance from a woman who's so easily manipulated!?[emoji136]&#127995;



  This is my thoughts.  I would not do business with anyone who is so easily duped & manipulated.  Her emotions are all over the place except when she's taking meds.  She's just too rollercoaster for me to trust her business sense.


----------



## guccimamma

Michele26 said:


> Why would anyone buy insurance from a woman who's so easily manipulated!?[emoji136]&#55356;&#57339;



idiots will. the world is full of them.


----------



## SherryF

dooneybaby said:


> Brooks' body language during the interview with Andy (excerpts aired on the reunion show) says a whole lot. He's constantly tapping his right leg and his eyes are very telling.




Hiw about  reaching for the glass of water every 2 minutes,  lol.  He looks like he has a definite  mean streak.  Hiw a smart  woman like  Vicki got herself  mixed up with  a manipulative  person like Brooks is essential for all women out there.   I feel like she  lives with  regret of her loss of Don.  Donay have had his issues,  but he seemed like a good guy all around.


----------



## pjhm

Michele26 said:


> Why would anyone buy insurance from a woman who's so easily manipulated!?[emoji136]&#127995;




No one with any business sense would. What if you had a claim or a problem, would she even be around to support you?


----------



## beantownSugar

Michele26 said:


> Why would anyone buy insurance from a woman who's so easily manipulated!?[emoji136]&#127995;



You separate the business from the personal - just like doctors, lawyers, and etc. You can despite them and question their personal choices ... and still need their services.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beantownSugar said:


> You separate the business from the personal - just like doctors, lawyers, and etc. You can despite them and question their personal choices ... and still need their services.



This is the truth. 

And to vickies credit, her business is doing well. So I wouldn't doubt people with business sense buy from her. 

Didn't Vickie and brooks go into business together?


----------



## mcb100

This reunion was relatively tame compared to the other reunions during the other seasons where everyone is screaming at each other. Meghan has not yet gotten to experience what a "typical" reunion is like. I was shocked that this time, everyone kind of let each other have a turn to speak or defend others and there was no screaming. 
  I don't have anything to say about Meghan and Jim's new marriage. Do they look affectionate on camera? No. The way he talks to her is not cool, if my SO told me to "zip it" like that on camera I would've been P'Oed, no matter what the situation was. But I still wouldn't judge them solely off of that. It's the first time really being on TV for both of them, and they've only been married for a few months....a lot of people have a rocky first six months when they get married, just like when people move in together for the first time (all they're stuff is combined, etc. I was talking to a lady the other day who said the first year of marriage for her was rough, they had just moved in together and combined their lives but that after that it is often smooth sailing.). 
   Heather--I actually kind of like her. I feel like she tells the truth without trying to berate people or make too huge of a scene out of it, which is something that Tamra does, even though I like her. It's like when Tamra catches someone in a lie or something she gets that huge smile all across her face and she just can't keep it in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> This reunion was relatively tame compared to the other reunions during the other seasons where everyone is screaming at each other. Meghan has not yet gotten to experience what a "typical" reunion is like. I was shocked that this time, everyone kind of let each other have a turn to speak or defend others and there was no screaming.
> I don't have anything to say about Meghan and Jim's new marriage. Do they look affectionate on camera? No. The way he talks to her is not cool, if my SO told me to "zip it" like that on camera I would've been P'Oed, no matter what the situation was. But I still wouldn't judge them solely off of that. It's the first time really being on TV for both of them, and they've only been married for a few months....a lot of people have a rocky first six months when they get married, just like when people move in together for the first time (all they're stuff is combined, etc. I was talking to a lady the other day who said the first year of marriage for her was rough, they had just moved in together and combined their lives but that after that it is often smooth sailing.).
> Heather--I actually kind of like her. I feel like she tells the truth without trying to berate people or make too huge of a scene out of it, which is something that Tamra does, even though I like her. It's like when Tamra catches someone in a lie or something she gets that huge smile all across her face and she just can't keep it in.



It was calm because Vickie was drugged up. She's usually the one screaming and yelling. 

I like heather too. She's the voice of reason. Saying exactly what the other ladies want to say, but with tact.


----------



## pjhm

beantownSugar said:


> You separate the business from the personal - just like doctors, lawyers, and etc. You can despite them and question their personal choices ... and still need their services.




Well my broker is not self obsessed.......


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> Well my broker is not self obsessed.......



That you know of. 

I mean, people have professional sides and business sides. Very good at separating the two. I worked with a guy that was great in our industry, sought after. Then that fool murdered someone!!  (I know this is a stretch, but just an example)


----------



## Love4H

Meghan is another fake cryer. Her crying about Le Ann was sooooooooo fake. Shes disgusting.


----------



## Nishi621

Donn must be sitting back and laughing and laughing.................Yeah, he had his issues, we all do. 

But, he seemed like a fairly normal guy and he and Vicki were together for many years, both of her kids seemed to like him a lot. And, I have said this before, I think Vicki is really sorry she let him go


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I like heather too. She's the voice of reason. Saying exactly what the other ladies want to say, but with tact.


 
More like the voice of articulation...something she's blessed with that a couple of the others are not.


----------



## cdtracing

Nishi621 said:


> Donn must be sitting back and laughing and laughing.................Yeah, he had his issues, we all do.
> 
> But, he seemed like a fairly normal guy and he and Vicki were together for many years, both of her kids seemed to like him a lot. And, I have said this before, I think Vicki is really sorry she let him go



+1  Don is probably glad to be off the Crazy Train!


----------



## mcb100

I think that some of the things said about Brooks on the show might be fabricated a bit, but there's definitely some truth there to some of those things, I feel like? 
 He seems like a shady character, and (while I'm not sure that he did indeed, hit on her) I could see him flirting with Brianna's friends, or younger girls. A lot of guys can come across as really flirty to younger women and then play it off as normal behavior, i.e. I know a lot of people think this is polite to do but you do not need to call every single girl babe/sweetheart/honey, it's just tacky to me.....He seems fishy.


----------



## pinky7129

http://www.eonline.com/news/712341/...nosis-admits-he-misspoke-about-current-health


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Don has the last laugh.  Vicky left him for Brooks who she was having an affair with in the first place.  Then Brooks dumps her. 
Don got a nice settlement.  Good for him.  He deserved it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Team Donn


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Team Donn



  He's probably the only sane one there.  He got dumped, got his settlement, & appears to have retired to enjoy a drama & Vicki free life!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> He's probably the only sane one there.  He got dumped, got his settlement, & appears to have retired to enjoy a drama & Vicki free life!



And in some strange way, I think him being quiet not talking to the tabloids bothers Vickie. She wants to paint him to be the bad guy, meanwhile lying and such for Brooks the Crook


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> And in some strange way, I think him being quiet not talking to the tabloids bothers Vickie. She wants to paint him to be the bad guy, meanwhile lying and such for Brooks the Crook


http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/smile.gif

Well...given what things are with creepy Brooks, Don doesn't look so bad.  Yes, she definitely tried to paint Don as the bad guy but then turned around with the next breath & lied/covered up for Brooks.  I'm sure Don is staying out of it because he doesn't want any part of the whole mess.  Vicki will hang herself; she's nothing but a liar & has proven that time & time again.  Vicki is done as far as I'm concerned.  I hope Bravo doesn't bring her back.  At this point, the only reason I have to watch the next season is to see Heather's new house finished.  Other than that, this show has nothing to interest me anymore.


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't watched enough of the show to know who Donn is, but if it's a choice between Team Donn or Team Brooks? I'll take Team Donn.

Team Vicki or Team Donn? Team Donn.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> Team Vicki or Team Donn? Team Donn.



Word.

(Hey Cait!:salute


----------



## slang

I thought Jeana might have tried to snatch Donn once he became single, she seemed to have a thing for him


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> Word.
> 
> (Hey Cait!:salute



Hi, bagnshoo!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, bagnshoo!



Miss you!  Okay

:back2topic:


----------



## dooneybaby

SherryF said:


> Hiw about  reaching for the glass of water every 2 minutes,  lol.  He looks like he has a definite  mean streak.  Hiw a smart  woman like  Vicki got herself  mixed up with  a manipulative  person like Brooks is essential for all women out there.   I feel like she  lives with  regret of her loss of Don.  Donay have had his issues,  but he seemed like a good guy all around.


There are a whole lot of smart, successful women out there who turn into fools when it comes to having a man.


----------



## bag-princess

beantownSugar said:


> You separate the business from the personal - just like doctors, lawyers, and etc. You can despite them and question their personal choices ... and still need their services.



ITA! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *That you know of. *
> 
> I mean, people have professional sides and business sides. Very good at separating the two. I worked with a guy that was great in our industry, sought after. Then that fool murdered someone!!  (I know this is a stretch, but just an example)




exactly!   they are not on a reality tv show for all to see.  big difference.




dooneybaby said:


> There are a whole lot of smart, successful women out there who turn into fools when it comes to having a man.




lawd yes!!   all because they want to have a man and not be alone so they will settle for anybody even when they know it is doomed!


----------



## Rouge H

dooneybaby said:


> There are a whole lot of smart, successful women out there who turn into fools when it comes to having a man.


I've seen it all too many times, women who can't appreciate themselves for who they are and what they have accomplished. Vicki seems to be one of those who needs a MAN to function. Ugh!


----------



## pinky7129

Based on the article from yesterday, Brooks just said that she again changed her mind and does believe him...


----------



## BarbadosBride

I dont think I ever want to hear the names "Vicki" or "Brooks"on tv again


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> Based on the article from yesterday, Brooks just said that she again changed her mind and does believe him...



I just saw that....  Have mercy!



BarbadosBride said:


> I dont think I ever want to hear the names "Vicki" or "Brooks"on tv again



+1


----------



## ShoreGrl

pinky7129 said:


> Based on the article from yesterday, Brooks just said that she again changed her mind and does believe him...



Eh, I don't know if I believe him. I think he's trying to do major damage control after the reunion.


----------



## guccimamma

i think brooks has/had some brush with cancer in the past. 

he just resuscitated it for the sympathy/ratings...and got caught. 

he knows enough of the language to initially fool vicky, but probably never thought it would become such a topic.  

he played a bad hand.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I think Brookes is certifiable.


----------



## Cc1213

My favorite part of the reunion was Andy trying to hint to Brianna that she needed to leave: "THANK YOU, Brianna"


----------



## michie

Cc1213 said:


> My favorite part of the reunion was Andy trying to hint to Brianna that she needed to leave: "THANK YOU, Brianna"



"Oh, I can go? PEACE!" *she continues to sit*


----------



## pinky7129

http://www.eonline.com/news/712647/...ims-this-is-over-the-top-sensationalism-drama

Now brooks claims he never abused her...


----------



## swags

pinky7129 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/712647/...ims-this-is-over-the-top-sensationalism-drama
> 
> Now brooks claims he never abused her...



So many Brooks headlines. He probably is enjoying it. I read an article today that he showed some chemo receipts and someone said he copied it from google images.


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> Based on the article from yesterday, Brooks just said that she again changed her mind and does believe him...





DC-Cutie said:


> I just saw that....  Have mercy!
> 
> 
> 
> +1



I wonder if the fire will ever go out.  Neither one can go without the attention.  It's all.....


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/712647/...ims-this-is-over-the-top-sensationalism-drama
> 
> Now brooks claims he never abused her...





swags said:


> So many Brooks headlines. He probably is enjoying it. I read an article today that he showed some chemo receipts and someone said he copied it from google images.



Brooks is a liar & a con artist.  You know the people back in Mississippi where he's from know a whole lot more about him than we'll ever care to know.  Maybe that's why he's not in Mississippi anymore.  And he still doesn't look like he's having ANY symptoms of Chemo.

Vicki is proven liar & BS artist with extremely low self esteem demonstrated by her continued attachment to Brooks.
:busted


----------



## sgj99

pinky7129 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/712647/...ims-this-is-over-the-top-sensationalism-drama
> 
> Now brooks claims he never abused her...



well, of course he denies the allegations, i'd expect nothing less from him.  he's certainly not going to fade away from the spotlight if he can help it.

Vicki - wow!  she is sooooo stoned!


----------



## tomz_grl

If he didn't want things discussed, WHY IS HE STILL DOING INTERVIEWS???


----------



## tomz_grl

*Heather Dubrow*s new podcast, *Heather Dubrows World*, went live today. Seeing as how her first two guests were *Shannon Beador* and *Tamra Judge*, it should not come as a surprise that the drama surrounding *Vicki Gunvalson* and *Brooks Ayers*, which dominated this season of the *Real Housewives of Orange County*, was a hot topic.

The Worst and Best Cosplay of Comic Con 2015    I have always been a really big supporter of *Vicki* and *Brooks*  *Terry* and I both have been, says *Heather*. Ive been getting a few comments about why am I betraying her or ganging up on her, and I dont feel thats so. I feel like Ive tried to give her every opportunity to be a supportive person for her. This all started because Vicki went on *Watch What Happens Live* a few weeks ago and said to *Andy* that none of the cast has reached out to her since she broke up with *Brooks*. I know shes spoken to* Tamra*. For me, I texted her that day and I said, Have fun in New York. Break a leg tonight. Even though Im not happy with what the situation is, were cast members, I have feelings for her, we have a relationship, and I just wanted to reach out. She wrote me back a really nice text. I thought we were good. Then she said *no one*s reached out to her.
*CLICK CONTINUE READING FOR MORE!*


*Heather* explains her relationship with *Vicki*.
Last year when *Terry* and I really were not being shown in our best light and times were kind of dark, *Vicki* jumped on the bandwagon, laments* Heather*. She called us disgusting. She said really unkind things about the two of us which I thought were unwarranted and didnt give us the benefit of the doubt at all when we had been so supportive of her and so supportive of *Brooks*. This year after the Napa trip, when Vicki couldnt make it to the trip because she was getting an insurance award, I took her out to lunch, I bought her a gift as congratulations for her award. I was always trying to be a friend to her. Weve never been super close. I am not someone shed call for a hug. She has a very close family and great friends. Thats not my role in her life but I feel Ive always been supportive of her.

Brilliant Mortgage Payoff Method Has Banks On Edge *Heather* points out that it was *Vicki* and *Brooks* who dragged her and *Terry* into their story. First, with their IV story, Which *Vicki* then says on the reunion that she fabricated. She lied.
Second, with the Dr. Cellulite messiness, I had been to this doctor right after the twins were born to get this crazy cellulite treatment  Then *Brooks* went to that doctor, who is not an oncologist, and he was giving him some treatment. This doctor told Brooks I was a patient, told him what I had done, when I had it done, and totally violated my HIPAA rights, which is illegal. This doctor is now on probation. *Vicki* and Brooks called *Tamra* and told her that I had been to this doctor. They were spreading my medical Look, Im an open book. Ill tell you what Im doing. But what if I didnt want people to know I had cellulite treatments? What if I thought that was embarrassing? It was okay for them to talk about me but it wasnt okay for us to talk about whats going on with Brooks when they brought us into the story?
*Heather* continues, My lawyer had to write a letter to that doctor, like a cease and desist, then he wrote something back and said he never treated Brooks. None of the stories ever matched up. I just want to say for the record, *Terry* and I wanted no part of this story. I have always been supportive of them. *Vicki* and Brooks brought us into this story, violated my HIPAA rights, and Brooks chose to tell Tamra about my personal medical information. So, do I feel I had a right to get involved, then? Yeah, I do.
*Tamra* and* Shannon* join *Heather* now. (this is only their chat about *Vicki* and *Brooks*, stay tuned for the rest)
*Heather *asks, What did you hope was talked about more or portrayed better at the reunion? Heather says she had hoped* Vicki* would express remorse, or at the very least come up with an excuse, for the remark she made at *Tamra*s sex party about Tamra losing custody of her kids.
*Tamra* points out that she never lost custody of any of her kids, and she refers to *Vicki*s comments as nasty and vile.
*Heather *shares, I was freaked out when she said it, to which *Tamra* says, You cried. You came up to me in the middle of the sex party and you had tears in your eyes. 

*Tamra* goes on to explain that* Heather* wouldnt tell her why she was so upset. I didnt want to tell you because I knew you had been drinking, says Heather. If I told you, you would have gone crazy and then it would have become a story line, which is what we were trying not to happen.
Ive never made my issue that I had a story line, says *Tamra*. In fact, when I came back on the show, one of the deals was that I cant talk about it. Its too hurtful. I didnt want to talk about it. It was too fresh. It was too new. It was hurtful. It was still a legal problem. *Heather* adds, And I think you were being a good mom. You were protecting her.
*Shannon* says, The thing that bothers me so much about episode two of the reunion is that *Vicki* laughs when she says it. Its not a joke. I dont believe the fact that she was laughing and making a joke out of it was stressed enough in the reunion. It wasnt emphasized.
*Heather* agrees, adding, I said, You were laughing. She said, I wasnt laughing. I said, My memory is, you were laughing. You made a joke. *Vicki* said, Oh no no no, I was worried for her. You could see in the clip she was laughing.
Why would she be worried? asks *Tamra*. I am at a sex party that I am having with adults. Its not kids were sitting around watching. It was a funny joke. It was just all fun. For her to say something like that was just nasty and vile. I think what her issue is, when shes in the hot seat, she wants somebody else to look bad.
*Shannon *adds, Deflection. Its going to be the word of the hour for me.
*Heather* stresses that a bash *Vicki* segment is not the intent of her podcast, but explains, I feel like I was pulled into this fake cancer story line where I didnt want to live and I didnt want to be. I feel like we have all been pawns in this story, so we are a part of it, we have to talk about it.
Where things got complicated is, the viewers really thought *Brooks* suddenly became a housewife and this was all about Brooks, surmises *Tamra*. Between us  and I dont think that it was portrayed [on the show] this way  it was more about our relationship with* Vicki* and is Vicki lying to us.


----------



## tomz_grl

*Heather* questions *Vicki*&#8216;s non-answers at the reunion, &#8220;Was it the Xanax?&#8221; *Shannon* says, &#8220;In episode one, she says and makes a joke, &#8216;I&#8217;ve had nothing but water and coffee.&#8217; That wasn&#8217;t what we were told multiple times throughout the day.&#8221;
&#8220;She told us all she took Xanax,&#8221; agrees *Heather*. &#8220;She was worried and she was nervous. When you have the truth, you are not nervous.&#8221;
*Tamra* claims *Vicki* took four Xanax the day of the reunion, *Shannon* says Vicki&#8217;s eyes kept rolling back into her head, and *Heather* shares that Vicki complained of a dry mouth all day, adding, &#8220;She was impaired.&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;I was in pretty bad shape last season. I remember not wanting to go to the reunion show. I had so much in my life going on at that time. I couldn&#8217;t take it. I knew I was going to get beat up. I couldn&#8217;t tell everybody what was truly going on and why I was an *******. But I went.&#8221;
*Shannon:* &#8220;Did you take Xanax?&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;No. I didn&#8217;t.&#8221;
*Heather:* &#8220;Did you wanna?&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;No. I wanted to get my point across, and when you are on Xanax, you can&#8217;t do that.&#8221;
*Heather* brings attention to the fact that *Vicki*&#8216;s story had changed since the reunion, &#8220;At the end of the reunion, she said she was scared of *Brooks*, she said she doesn&#8217;t know if he does or he doesn&#8217;t have cancer, she bought him the binder but didn&#8217;t fill the binder. When the show ended, all I saw on Twitter was, she got talked into things, he has cancer, she believes him.&#8221;
*Shannon *adds, &#8220;They backed me into a corner, is what she&#8217;s saying.&#8221;
*Heather:* &#8220;Here&#8217;s the moment of truth &#8211; Does Brooks have cancer?&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;No.&#8221;
*Shannon:* &#8220;No.&#8221;
*Heather:* &#8220;No.&#8221;
*Shannon:* &#8220;The issue is, when did *Vicki* know? That&#8217;s my problem.&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;That is the huge question. The one story that I think pinpoints to her knowing before we even started filming was the story about *Terry* because that story went out in October. We started filming in January.&#8221;
*Heather* theorizes that *Vicki* told the IV story to *Briana* because she needed Briana to believe *Brooks*&#8216; cancer was real &#8211; but she never counted on the story getting back to* Heather* and *Terry*.
&#8220;Knowing his first date of chemotherapy, I texted her,&#8221; shares* Shannon*. &#8220;She said he was up all night sick, which then prompted me to call her, and that&#8217;s when I was told the *Terry* story. Heather and I weren&#8217;t really talking at the time so I just believed it to be true. In my book, on October 24th or October 25th, the day that I talked to her, is when she knew that he didn&#8217;t have cancer. Before I was on the show, no one seemed to like him, but, my God, aren&#8217;t people gonna like you when you come on a show and you have cancer?&#8221;
*Heather* points out that* Brooks*&#8216; cancer &#8220;conveniently&#8221; popped up right after* Vicki* caught him with a prostitute in Vegas. &#8220;I think at the reunion the year before, we had heard that he had faked cancer with two other girls, but I didn&#8217;t believe it,&#8221; shares Heather. &#8220;I just went,&#8217;Oh, that&#8217;s silly, who would do that?&#8217; But, like, how many times does someone have to do something before you actually believe it? What&#8217;s weird is that she brought the story line on the show.&#8221;
*Shannon:* &#8220;Here she is at the reunion, and we say, &#8216;*Vicki*, you lied. You lied a month and a half before we started filming.&#8221; She says, &#8216;Yeah, I did, because I wanted *Brooks* to have sympathy.&#8217; By who?! We weren&#8217;t even filming! She had the plot in her head back then!&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;So it was premeditated fake reality.&#8221;
*Heather:* &#8220;It certainly seems that way.&#8221;
*Shannon:* &#8220;Something that I recall you bringing up at the reunion over and over again which I thought was so on point was, you said, you cannot lay next to someone in a bed and not know whether or not they have cancer.&#8221;
*Heather:* &#8220;It&#8217;s more than laying in a bed with him &#8211; there&#8217;s medicine on the shelves, there&#8217;s appointments.&#8221;
*Heather* continues, &#8220;At the Aries party, one of your friends, *Shannon*, said to *Brooks*, &#8216;I haven&#8217;t seen you at&#8230;&#8217; (some bar) Brooks said, &#8216;Oh yeah, I don&#8217;t go there anymore because that&#8217;s where I was when I found out I have cancer, so it&#8217;s got bad memories for me.&#8217; That was one. Then, two, he told in an interview for the show, when asked where he was when he found out that he had cancer, he said he was at the office. Then, three, he told* Vicki*, &#8216;Oh, you can&#8217;t be mad about me about the prostitute thing because I&#8217;m in the ER and I was just diagnosed with cancer.&#8217; Forget about the three different stories, you don&#8217;t get diagnosed in the ER. If they saw a mass, they would send you to an oncologist or a specialist, and they would delve into it further. They would not diagnose you in the ER. But, three separate stories, and one of them was off camera. It&#8217;s like the con of the century.&#8221;
*Shannon *stresses, &#8220;It&#8217;s not just him. It&#8217;s the both of them. *Vicki* will tell her a story, she&#8217;ll tell me a completely different story, she&#8217;ll tell you a third story. It&#8217;s like, which one is the true story? She can&#8217;t keep them straight.&#8221;
*Heather* denies the report which stated that *Heather*, *Tamra*, *Shannon*, and *Meghan* told producers they refuse to film with* Vicki* next season. &#8220;That has not happened,&#8221; she insists. &#8220;But let&#8217;s talk about it.&#8221;  
&#8220;Coming from my perspective and sharing what I did this season on the show, when someone comes into a reality show fabricating their reality, it damages my authenticity and my credibility and it basically damages the whole concept of reality television,&#8221; laments *Shannon*. &#8220;I have a huge problem returning and filming with someone who isn&#8217;t truthful at all.&#8221;
*Heather* says* Brooks* lied (shocker) when he said producers threatened to demote *Vicki* (for season ten) if she didn&#8217;t share Brooks&#8217; cancer with the viewers. &#8220;That is not accurate,&#8221; she insists. &#8220;They did tell her that she had to film with Brooks because she was hiding him. At the beginning of the season, she was filming with us and then leaving and having a whole other life with Brooks. That was not her reality. It wasn&#8217;t her reality and that is why she was given that directive &#8211; not to bring cancer on the show, to bring her real life on the show.&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;I&#8217;ve known *Vicki* the longest. Right now I&#8217;m not talking to her.&#8221;
*Heather:* &#8220;You blocked her on all social media, didn&#8217;t you?&#8221;
*Tamra:* &#8220;I did. I&#8217;m just over it. For three years, she bashed me. Every new girl that came in &#8211; you, *Heather*; you, *Shannon*; *Lizzie* &#8211; she took aside and said, &#8216;Watch her, she&#8217;s going to stab you in the back.&#8217; She gave me that reputation. &#8216;She&#8217;s going to stab you, she&#8217;s going to stab you&#8230;&#8217; she likes throwing out those sound bites. All I was doing, the same as* Briana*, was just trying to protect her and tell her, &#8216;Look, this guys is no good.'&#8221;
&#8220;I am very disappointed,&#8221; concludes *Heather*. &#8220;*Terry* and I both were big supporters of *Vicki* and *Brooks*. But I think where this show was so good this season was that it was authentic relationships and true story lines. I don&#8217;t want to be on a show that&#8217;s anything less than authentic, because it hurts us all. As far as I&#8217;m concerned right now, I have no interest in filming with her. I don&#8217;t feel like she has come clean &#8211; it&#8217;s still stories, stories, stories, fabrications. Use any euphemism you want, it&#8217;s a lie. I&#8217;m not interested in doing that.&#8221;
As for the rest of the podcast, *Heather* explains how she ended up on the *Real Housewives of Orange County*, and Heather, Shannon, and Tamra talk season ten&#8217;s ratings, *Shannon* vs. *Meghan*, *Meghan*&#8216;s addition to the* RHOC* cast, *Shannon* vs. *Nicole*, and more. Stay tuned.


http://www.realitytea.com/2015/11/0...n-talk-vicki-brooks-also-refusing-film-vicki/


----------



## Jeneen

tomz_grl said:


> If he didn't want things discussed, WHY IS HE STILL DOING INTERVIEWS???




Yasaaassssss


----------



## Sweetpea83

cdtracing said:


> Brooks is a liar & a con artist.  You know the people back in Mississippi where he's from know a whole lot more about him than we'll ever care to know.  Maybe that's why he's not in Mississippi anymore.  And he still doesn't look like he's having ANY symptoms of Chemo.
> 
> *Vicki is proven liar & BS artist with extremely low self esteem demonstrated by her continued attachment to Brooks.*
> :busted


 


Totally agree..


----------



## cdtracing

tomz_grl said:


> If he didn't want things discussed, WHY IS HE STILL DOING INTERVIEWS???



Exactly!!  It's all one big scam!  And he & Vicki will milk it for all it's worth!  I seriously hope Bravo drops her & her lying partner from the cast!


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Exactly!!  It's all one big scam*!  And he & Vicki will milk it for all it's worth!*  I seriously hope Bravo drops her & her lying partner from the cast!





they ain't the only ones!!!  tamra,shannon and heather are all milking it!  they have no other storyline for themselves.


----------



## Bagbug

Why is it okay to forgive stupid Tamra and not Vicki?  Plus what the heck is Shannon so pissed off about?they were filming her couples therepay.  So the entire audience knew and apparently so did Orange County.  So a comment was made.  She got in an argument with the Broad at a USC game probably during the time of the time of the reunion.


----------



## Oruka

Team Vicky. The other ladies are ridiculous. She loved Brooks and made some poor choices, a lot of women have done worse. Give her a break!!


----------



## bag-princess

Bagbug said:


> Why is it okay to forgive stupid Tamra and not Vicki?  Plus what the heck is Shannon so pissed off about?they were filming her couples therepay.  So the entire audience knew and apparently so did Orange County.  So a comment was made.  *She got in an argument with the Broad at a USC* game probably during the time of the time of the reunion.





exactly!  girl bye!!!  


they are loving it - keeping this drama alive with vicki gives themselves some storyline.  because they would not have anything else without it.  tamra,heather and shannon going on and on about it on that radio show proves that.


----------



## Creativelyswank

And how would everyone react if they had gone on the show and not said a word? Pretty much a no win situation. I'm glad they spoke out, I like to know who has integrity and who doesn't. Faking cancer is the lowest of the low, and doing it for love is the just a display of insecurity and lack of character.


----------



## princess621

Some of the other housewives simply don't have enough of a storyline so they refuse to let the Vicki storyline go away.  I wonder if they will all return next season...


----------



## swags

Creativelyswank said:


> And how would everyone react if they had gone on the show and not said a word? Pretty much a no win situation. I'm glad they spoke out, I like to know who has integrity and who doesn't. Faking cancer is the lowest of the low, and doing it for love is the just a display of insecurity and lack of character.



I agree that faking it is despicable. I don't know that it needed to be the basis of the entire season. Its giving Brooks 15 minutes more than he should have.  Why put more $ in his pocket?


----------



## slsk

If I was Shannon and putting my real life on TV, with my marital struggles and insecurities and all, and then I learned that my "friend" was purposefully lying and /or inventing a cancer story, I would be furious too.   Listening to Heather's podcast, they were able to explain it better.  Vicki's lying or "fabrications" brings the whole show down for people who are trying to be authentic.


----------



## swags

slsk said:


> If I was Shannon and putting my real life on TV, with my marital struggles and insecurities and all, and then I learned that my "friend" was purposefully lying and /or inventing a cancer story, I would be furious too.   Listening to Heather's podcast, they were able to explain it better.  Vicki's lying or "fabrications" brings the whole show down for people who are trying to be authentic.



Billys girlfriend's comment was way out of line but Shannon gets over the top offended. Tamra,  David, Heather, David, Meghan, Vicki and did I mention David? 

I think the others had suspected Brooks was faking and that pyschic was brought in for the sole purpose of putting the story in motion. They wanted to humiliate the OG of the OC. Her daughter was happy to join them. At least Michael.stayed out if it.


----------



## guccimamma

tamra was dancing around in a lace bodysuit with a strap-on, in front of camera crews.

that should definitely be looked upon in a negative light when child custody is in dispute.  vicky didn't say anything wrong.


----------



## tomz_grl

guccimamma said:


> tamra was dancing around in a lace bodysuit with a strap-on, in front of camera crews.
> 
> that should definitely be looked upon in a negative light when child custody is in dispute.  vicky didn't say anything wrong.


 
It was an adult party... Would I do it, no, but Vicki's no Saint either. She's had questionable moments on the show being drunk. She was making the statement in a passive aggressive manner and it wasn't right.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> tamra was dancing around in a lace bodysuit with a strap-on, in front of camera crews.
> 
> that should definitely be looked upon in a negative light when child custody is in dispute.  vicky didn't say anything wrong.



Yes then she had the  nerve at the reunion to cry and discuss her daughter not wanting to see her. Can you blame her? How embarassing to go to high school and have your mom act like that on tv!


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> tamra was dancing around in a lace bodysuit with a strap-on, in front of camera crews.
> 
> that should definitely be looked upon in a negative light when child custody is in dispute.  vicky didn't say anything wrong.





tomz_grl said:


> It was an adult party... Would I do it, no, but Vicki's no Saint either. She's had questionable moments on the show being drunk. She was making the statement in a passive aggressive manner and it wasn't right.





swags said:


> Yes then she had the  nerve at the reunion to cry and discuss her daughter not wanting to see her. Can you blame her? How embarassing to go to high school and have your mom act like that on tv!



Yes, it was an adult party but Vicki's comment was out of line especially if they were actually friends.  The comment was passive aggressive.

Bottom line is that neither Tamra or Vicki behave in a lady like manner,especially when alcohol is involved, & they have both had their less that stellar moments on camera.  It seems to me that if you're in a custody battle, you really shouldn't do anything that will put you in a bad, questionable light.  When you're in a fight for custody of minor children, your behavior would need to be exemplary & not give your ex any ammunition to use against you in court....this would be especially true if you on TV every week.  When I saw the "Party" episode, I actually thought that episode could be something Simon would use against her.  It was not good judgement, in my opinion, especially in light of what she said at the Reunion Show.  JMO


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> Vicki went down quietly. She admitted that she thought he was lying and covering for him as well as apologizing to the ladies. They kept going after her, not sure what they wanted.
> 
> I am so sick of Tamra describing people as a "piece of sh*t" Good lord, she sounds so trashy.


All the ladies are on the spectrum of trashy...

While I do understand that Vicki has to come to terms that she has been "duped" and played a role in his alleged deceit, the other ladies are "milking" this situation.  Tamra needs to focus on building a relationship with her children.  Shannon needs to focus on her husband and her confidence.  Heather needs to focus on building that monstrosity of a home as big as her ego.


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> All the ladies are on the spectrum of trashy...
> 
> While I do understand that Vicki has to come to terms that she has been "duped" and played a role in his alleged deceit, the other ladies are "milking" this situation.  Tamra needs to focus on building a relationship with her children.  Shannon needs to focus on her husband and her confidence.  Heather needs to focus on building that monstrosity of a home as big as her ego.




and meghan needs to focus on jim and his many many frequent trips out of town!  without her!  lawd knows i don't blame the man but i ain't married to him.    she better get and handle her own business for a change!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pjhm

bag-princess said:


> and meghan needs to focus on jim and his many many frequent trips out of town!  without her!  lawd knows i don't blame the man but i ain't married to him.    she better get and handle her own business for a change!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Yeah I think she needs to go with him on a few trips.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> Yeah I think she needs to go with him on a few trips.


if he'll let her...


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> and meghan needs to focus on jim and his many many frequent trips out of town!  without her!  lawd knows i don't blame the man but i ain't married to him.    she better get and handle her own business for a change!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


She's going to tick off the wrong person one day who is going to dig around and air her dirty laundry (or his!)


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> She's going to tick off the wrong person one day who is going to dig around and air her dirty laundry (or his!)





Oh yea - karma is going to come for her one day and wipe that smug look off her face!


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> I agree that faking it is despicable. I don't know that it needed to be the basis of the entire season. Its giving Brooks 15 minutes more than he should have.  Why put more $ in his pocket?


Our two trains of thought are not mutually exclusive.   I'm just saying after the "outing" on the reunion, fans would have been disappointed if they didn't mention it on the radio program. 



needloub said:


> All the ladies are on the spectrum of trashy...
> 
> While I do understand that Vicki has to come to terms that she has been "duped" and played a role in his alleged deceit, the other ladies are "milking" this situation.  Tamra needs to focus on building a relationship with her children.  Shannon needs to focus on her husband and her confidence.  Heather needs to focus on building that monstrosity of a home as big as her ego.


 If any of these women had their priorities straight they would not be on reality TV.


----------



## needloub

pjhm said:


> Yeah I think she needs to go with him on a few trips.


 
If she continues at this rate, Vicki's prediction will become true...


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> If she continues at this rate, Vicki's prediction will become true...





i don't there is any "if" about it.  she isn't going to change because she thinks she is always right!  people like that don't see the problem with themselves - it is always someone else.


----------



## ShoreGrl

http://www.eonline.com/news/714504/the-truth-revealed-brooks-ayers-was-never-treated-for-cancer-at-city-of-hope-hospital-spokesperson-says


----------



## cdtracing

I have said this before...my brother passed away from cancer in Dec 2012 & he underwent chemo treatments.  Ayers does not look like someone who has or is undergoing chemo treatments.  Those treatments are very draining & affect how you look.  It's really nothing more than injecting your body with poison to kill the cancer cells.  Unfortunately, chemo also kills your healthy cells too so one has to have shots after the chemo to help build back your good cells.  This man does not show any of the affects that chemo treatments have on the body.  I think he's full of it & this has all been a sham.  His documents looked forged & prove nothing.


----------



## nastasja

ShoreGrl said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/714504/...er-at-city-of-hope-hospital-spokesperson-says




There shouldn't be any doubt left that this guy is a pathological liar, among other things. Truly disgusting.


----------



## cdtracing

killerlife said:


> There shouldn't be any doubt left that this guy is a pathological liar, among other things. Truly disgusting.



  And can we have an AMEN!


----------



## Megs

killerlife said:


> There shouldn't be any doubt left that this guy is a pathological liar, among other things. Truly disgusting.



Honestly, it pisses me off even more that he was no doubt lying to get more attention, more spotlight, more $$$, and he was making a mockery of the people and the families that deal with cancer on a daily basis. I'm legit MAD.


----------



## Wildflower22

cdtracing said:


> I have said this before...my brother passed away from cancer in Dec 2012 & he underwent chemo treatments.  Ayers does not look like someone who has or is undergoing chemo treatments.  Those treatments are very draining & affect how you look.  It's really nothing more than injecting your body with poison to kill the cancer cells.  Unfortunately, chemo also kills your healthy cells too so one has to have shots after the chemo to help build back your good cells.  This man does not show any of the affects that chemo treatments have on the body.  I think he's full of it & this has all been a sham.  His documents looked forged & prove nothing.




So sorry for your loss! Cancer really sucks. I totally agree with you. My husband just finished chemo, and I could start to pinpoint chemo patients. Their skin gets almost waxy looking, orange undertone, pale etc. Brooks had none of the signs of a chemo patient, so I never thought he had cancer just because of that.


----------



## cdtracing

Wildflower22 said:


> So sorry for your loss! Cancer really sucks. I totally agree with you. My husband just finished chemo, and I could start to pinpoint chemo patients. Their skin gets almost waxy looking, orange undertone, pale etc. Brooks had none of the signs of a chemo patient, so I never thought he had cancer just because of that.



Exactly!  And people who are in the midst of chemo treatments do not go around having adult cocktails.  If Bravo brings him & Icky Vicki back next season, I'm done.  Will not watch.  She's already proven that she's a liar & as much of that sham as he was.  She's a LOSER!!!!  Both of them need to exit stage left.  Both have long past their 15 minutes of fame.  And she doesn't need the money since she's such a successful insurance entrepreneur.  Both need to take a hike.  This show needs a blood transfusion.

I'm sorry you & your husband are having to go through this.  It really sucks.  I hope the chemo will put your husband's cancer in remission.


----------



## DC-Cutie

killerlife said:


> There shouldn't be any doubt left that this guy is a pathological liar, among other things. Truly disgusting.



he is garbage!  I bet you somewhere Vickie is still defending him


----------



## cdtracing

dc-cutie said:


> he is garbage!  I bet you somewhere vickie is still defending him



+100


----------



## Sweetpea83

He and Vickie are scum..


----------



## Wildflower22

cdtracing said:


> Exactly!  And people who are in the midst of chemo treatments do not go around having adult cocktails.  If Bravo brings him & Icky Vicki back next season, I'm done.  Will not watch.  She's already proven that she's a liar & as much of that sham as he was.  She's a LOSER!!!!  Both of them need to exit stage left.  Both have long past their 15 minutes of fame.  And she doesn't need the money since she's such a successful insurance entrepreneur.  Both need to take a hike.  This show needs a blood transfusion.
> 
> I'm sorry you & your husband are having to go through this.  It really sucks.  I hope the chemo will put your husband's cancer in remission.




Thank you so much for your kind thoughts. We just found out today my husband is officially in remission!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Wildflower22 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind thoughts. We just found out today my husband is officially in remission!!!



That's wonderful news!  Congratulations!


----------



## lovesbmw

Why would anyone constantly lie about being sick with cancer, that is so wrong, their is so many people who would love not to be sick, this was only done for attention what if he now will be given this deadly disease.


----------



## bag-princess

megs said:


> honestly, it pisses me off even more that he was no doubt lying to get more attention, more spotlight, more $$$, and he was making a mockery of the people and the families that deal with cancer on a daily basis. I'm legit mad.





this!!!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I bet Vicki is sorry she ever met him. Whether she was duped or not.


----------



## tomz_grl

BarbadosBride said:


> I bet Vicki is sorry she ever met him. Whether she was duped or not.


 
I don't think so. He gave her every opportunity/reason to leave him and she  never did. I think they are 2 peas in a pod...


----------



## swags

I'm going to give Vicki the benefit of the doubt and say, I don't think she was in on the creation of the story but probably started to piece it together much quicker than she admitted. I remember how scared she was when she thought Briana might have cancer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BarbadosBride said:


> I bet Vicki is sorry she ever met him. Whether she was duped or not.



I don't think so.. she is the type of woman that can't seem to live life without a man, she needed his bootleg daily affirmations and fell for his fake southern gentleman act.  He was a man, that's all she saw.

I really wouldn't be surprised if there was some sort of 'we are back together' next season


----------



## bag-princess

BarbadosBride said:


> I bet Vicki is sorry she ever met him. Whether she was duped or not.



i think she is too!!!



swags said:


> I'm going to give Vicki the benefit of the doubt and say,* I don't think she was in on the creation of the story *but probably started to piece it together much quicker than she admitted. I remember how scared she was when she thought Briana might have cancer.





i don't think she did either and she started seeing the signs and just did not want to believe it and turned a blind eye to the facts - then when "the goddess and defender of all things true"  started digging around she was not about to admit how far gone it really was so she stuck to the script!


----------



## bagsforme

I think Vickie knew something was going on but was to far into it to finally admit to it.  I do think she was duped.  Hope she's not back on the show because of this.

So all this started because a psychic said he didn't have cancer??  I think that whole thing was a set up.  Someone must have known about and told the psychic to say it first.


----------



## bag-princess

the OG will be back!!!

and no way will andy let this drama get away from him if he can help it!!  he loves the ratchetness!!! LOL   lawd knows none of those other women have anything as big going on that anyone wants to see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> the OG will be back!!!
> 
> and no way will andy let this drama get away from him if he can help it!!  he loves the ratchetness!!! LOL   lawd knows none of those other women have anything as big going on that anyone wants to see.



for reals!  I just want to see the completion of Heather's mansion! the closet alone will be drool worthy.

Tamara and Eddie - just want to see them argue over Ryan and him not paying the money back


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> for reals!  I just want to see the completion of Heather's mansion! the closet alone will be drool worthy.
> 
> Tamara and Eddie - just want to see them argue over Ryan and him not paying the money back



When I think of Tamra I think of her in that horrid lace body suit with the dildo. I really hope she gets the ax, I can't take another season of her fake tears and fake concern over what Vicki is doing. 

Its kind of like now when I think of 50 cent, which fortunately I usually don't, I will think of Vivica doing what he said she did.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> for reals!  I just want to see the completion of Heather's mansion! the closet alone will be drool worthy.
> 
> Tamara and Eddie - just want to see them argue over Ryan and him not paying the money back






we must be twins!!!!!  those things are the ONLY ones i care about!!

i am such an HGTV junkie and i am just waiting to see what those big rooms will actually look like when finished - and yes that closet! i love watching homes get built. 

and i know eddie is going to hit the roof when he finally finds out - and he will - that tamara has been funding her pathetic son much more than she admits and has not gotten a penny back.


----------



## SouthTampa

Wildflower22 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind thoughts. We just found out today my husband is officially in remission!!!


Truly great news.  Continued fabulous health to you both.


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> When I think of Tamra I think of her in that *horrid lace body suit with the dildo*.



it really nauseated me, i don't care if it was an adult party...it was televised, and her children will see it (whether they want to or not).

a couple episodes later, she was dressed in white and being baptized.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> it really nauseated me, i don't care if it was an adult party...it was televised, and her children will see it (whether they want to or not).
> 
> a couple episodes later, she was dressed in white and being baptized.



So true.  Not the behavior of someone in a custody battle.  Adult party or not, like Guccimamma said, it was televised.  Just more ammo for Simon to use.  This is the kind of behavior that will come back to haunt her.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> for reals!  I just want to see the completion of Heather's mansion! the closet alone will be drool worthy.
> 
> Tamara and Eddie - just want to see them argue over Ryan and him not paying the money back



At this point, I just want to see the completion of Heather's house.  I can only imagine the finished product!  

As for the rest of them....meh!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> When I think of Tamra I think of her in that horrid lace body suit with the dildo. I really hope she gets the ax, I can't take another season of her fake tears and fake concern over what Vicki is doing.
> 
> *Its kind of like now when I think of 50 cent, which fortunately I usually don't, I will think of Vivica doing what he said she did*.






well thank you so much miss swags!!!!!    every.dang.time i think i have FINALLY scrubbed that picture from my mind someone has to bring it up again.    that is what i get for reading everything!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Brooks Ayers Admits to Fabricating Hospital Documents*


*"What I did was wrong and inexcusable," the #RHOC ex-boyfriend says. 
*






On Tuesday, a spokesperson for City of Hope hospital revealed that Brooks Ayers had not received treatment for cancer at their Duarte, California facility. Now, Vicki Gunvalson's ex-boyfriend has admitted to fabricating documents in connection with his controversial cancer diagnosis.


  "Words cannot express the deep regret that I have in fabricating  documents to 'prove' to the world that I, in fact, have cancer. What I  did was wrong and inexcusable. I acted alone, without Vicki  [Gunvalson]'s knowledge, to produce documents for a reality TV show in  hopes of putting doubts about my cancer to rest," the _Real Housewives of Orange County_ ex said in a statement to E! News.  "I never intended to disclose my actual medical records or details  about my private and personal medical history, thus the rationalization  of presenting documents that weren't true simply for a 'storyline' for  the show."


  "From this day forward, my own personal journey with this disease  will remain private as I initially intended over a year ago," he  continued. "My sincerest apologies to my family, friends, loved ones,  and those who are battling this horrid disease for any additional pain  and/or stress that I have caused. As [University of Louisville  basketball coach] Rick Pitino once said, 'Mistakes can be good. They are  fertilizer. Everything I've learned about coaching [life], I've learned  from making mistakes.' I made a mistake yet I have learned a huge  lesson as well."


  Brooks will open up more about his battle with cancer  and the  ongoing controversy around him  *when he sits down with Andy Cohen on  Thursday, November 12 at 9/8c.* 







http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...icating-hospital-documents?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC


----------



## pursegrl12

bag-princess said:


> *Brooks Ayers Admits to Fabricating Hospital Documents*
> 
> 
> *"What I did was wrong and inexcusable," the #RHOC ex-boyfriend says.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, a spokesperson for City of Hope hospital revealed that Brooks Ayers had not received treatment for cancer at their Duarte, California facility. Now, Vicki Gunvalson's ex-boyfriend has admitted to fabricating documents in connection with his controversial cancer diagnosis.
> 
> 
> "Words cannot express the deep regret that I have in fabricating  documents to 'prove' to the world that I, in fact, have cancer. What I  did was wrong and inexcusable. I acted alone, without Vicki  [Gunvalson]'s knowledge, to produce documents for a reality TV show in  hopes of putting doubts about my cancer to rest," the _Real Housewives of Orange County_ ex said in a statement to E! News.  "I never intended to disclose my actual medical records or details  about my private and personal medical history, thus the rationalization  of presenting documents that weren't true simply for a 'storyline' for  the show."
> 
> 
> "From this day forward, my own personal journey with this disease  will remain private as I initially intended over a year ago," he  continued. "My sincerest apologies to my family, friends, loved ones,  and those who are battling this horrid disease for any additional pain  and/or stress that I have caused. As [University of Louisville  basketball coach] Rick Pitino once said, 'Mistakes can be good. They are  fertilizer. Everything I've learned about coaching [life], I've learned  from making mistakes.' I made a mistake yet I have learned a huge  lesson as well."
> 
> 
> Brooks will open up more about his battle with cancer &#8212; and the  ongoing controversy around him &#8212; *when he sits down with Andy Cohen on  Thursday, November 12 at 9/8c.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...icating-hospital-documents?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC



so he's spinning it now that he created the fake documents because he didn't want people to see the real one?!?! GTFOH with that ish....NO ONE BELIEVES YOU STILL!!! WE STILL DON'T BELIEVE YOU HAVE CANCER AND WE STILL DON'T FEEL BAD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildflower22

cdtracing said:


> That's wonderful news!  Congratulations!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Wildflower22

SouthTampa said:


> Truly great news.  Continued fabulous health to you both.




Thank you so much! We are so relieved!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brooks is a p.o.s.....


----------



## swags

Wildflower22 said:


> Thank you so much! We are so relieved!!!



Congrats! So happy to hear you received good news.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> *Brooks Ayers Admits to Fabricating Hospital Documents*
> 
> 
> *"What I did was wrong and inexcusable," the #RHOC ex-boyfriend says.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, a spokesperson for City of Hope hospital revealed that Brooks Ayers had not received treatment for cancer at their Duarte, California facility. Now, Vicki Gunvalson's ex-boyfriend has admitted to fabricating documents in connection with his controversial cancer diagnosis.
> 
> 
> "Words cannot express the deep regret that I have in fabricating  documents to 'prove' to the world that I, in fact, have cancer. What I  did was wrong and inexcusable. I acted alone, without Vicki  [Gunvalson]'s knowledge, to produce documents for a reality TV show in  hopes of putting doubts about my cancer to rest," the _Real Housewives of Orange County_ ex said in a statement to E! News.  "I never intended to disclose my actual medical records or details  about my private and personal medical history, thus the rationalization  of presenting documents that weren't true simply for a 'storyline' for  the show."
> 
> 
> "From this day forward, my own personal journey with this disease  will remain private as I initially intended over a year ago," he  continued. "My sincerest apologies to my family, friends, loved ones,  and those who are battling this horrid disease for any additional pain  and/or stress that I have caused. As [University of Louisville  basketball coach] Rick Pitino once said, 'Mistakes can be good. They are  fertilizer. Everything I've learned about coaching [life], I've learned  from making mistakes.' I made a mistake yet I have learned a huge  lesson as well."
> 
> 
> Brooks will open up more about his battle with cancer  and the  ongoing controversy around him  *when he sits down with Andy Cohen on  Thursday, November 12 at 9/8c.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...icating-hospital-documents?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC



And there you have it!!  He's still trying to spin this for his advantage...more air time, more fame, more $$$.  He needs to be in prison for fraud.  I, for one, as a sister to one who succumbed to cancer & am still dealing with it, DO NOT accept any apology/excuse or reason from him.  Why anyone would still believe he's a good person inside is beyond me!  I hope City of Hope Hospital presses charges against him for falsifying documents & also sues him in civil court.  This man is a PARASITE on humanity.

Bravo & Andy Cohen need to cut him loose & stop giving him air time!


----------



## tomz_grl

Love how he says Vicki has nothing to do with it. He's trying to snake his way back in there with her.


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> so he's spinning it now that he created the fake documents because he didn't want people to see the real one?!?! GTFOH with that ish....NO ONE BELIEVES YOU STILL!!! WE STILL DON'T BELIEVE YOU HAVE CANCER AND WE STILL DON'T FEEL BAD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!





i don't know why he keeps trying and won't just go away!!! is andy paying him that much for these tell-all interviews???


----------



## TC1

Did he really think showing that document to Tamra would put it to rest?.That doc looked shady as heck..all one long sentence. No one bought that crap.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> *Did he really think showing that document to Tamra would put it to rest?*.That doc looked shady as heck..all one long sentence. No one bought that crap.






yes he did - because he didn't think she was smart enough to figure out something was not right.


----------



## DiorT

bag-princess said:


> yes he did - because he didn't think she was smart enough to figure out something was not right.




Yup, and why he didn't show it to Heather or Shannon instead.


----------



## pinky7129

but why is andy still encouraging this, shame on you!


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> but why is andy still encouraging this, shame on you!



^^^^ Amen, Sister!!  Andy needs to stop giving this parasite air time.  I'm sure ayers is being paid to do these interviews.  Shame on Bravo & Andy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pinky7129 said:


> but why is andy still encouraging this, shame on you!


 
Exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

pinky7129 said:


> but why is andy still encouraging this, shame on you!




ratings and money!!!





DiorT said:


> Yup, and why he didn't show it to Heather or Shannon instead.





because they would have shut him down!   none of them consider Tamra to be the brightest bulb so that is not shocking!


----------



## pinky7129

i wonder how many people are actually tuning in. i wont bother


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> but why is andy still encouraging this, shame on you!



Andy doesn't care about these ladies.  All he see's is $$$.  that's it.  I think he only cares about Bethenny


----------



## BarbadosBride

cdtracing said:


> ^^^^ Amen, Sister!!  Andy needs to stop giving this parasite air time.  I'm sure ayers is being paid to do these interviews.  Shame on Bravo & Andy.



Yes not impressed Bravo seem to be milking this.


----------



## junqueprincess

It seems to me that production should have known about this, they are with you ALL the time. 

This should be a crime if it's not. I know it is if you collect money, but this seems like the same type of fraud.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> It seems to me that production should have known about this, they are with you ALL the time.
> 
> This should be a crime if it's not. I know it is if you collect money, but this seems like the same type of fraud.



they may know, but as part of production their job is to stay out of the casts day to day dealings UNLESS it poses a threat, like drinking and then trying to drive (I remember this from MTV real world with Ruthie was sloppy drunk and tried to drive.  Production stepped in).  The fraudulent behavior of Brooks, isn't a threat.

if this makes any sense


----------



## pinky7129

http://extratv.com/2015/11/11/vicki...-controversy-surrounding-brooks-ayers-cancer/

interview with vicki...


----------



## pinky7129

annnnddddd.... theyre talking ... again

http://www.eonline.com/news/715066/...didn-t-tell-the-truth-in-her-latest-interview


----------



## slyyls

I wonder if Brooks showed that fabricated City Of Hope bill to Vicki, and asked her to pay it?
She very well may have paid it and now feels to foolish to admit it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slyyls said:


> I wonder if Brooks showed that fabricated City Of Hope bill to Vicki, and asked her to pay it?
> She very well may have paid it and now feels to foolish to admit it.



she paid it alright!  I bet he told her to 'make the check out to me, then I'll pay them'..  **cha ching** pocket the money


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> she paid it alright!  I bet he told her to 'make the check out to me, then I'll pay them'..  **cha ching** pocket the money


Right!  Where else would he get $33,000.00?    Do you think he has medical insurance?


----------



## swags

slyyls said:


> Right!  Where else would he get $33,000.00?    Do you think he has medical insurance?



It didn't even occur to me that it could be a scam to get money from Vicki. Geesh, she got him new teeth a few years ago, didn't she?


----------



## slyyls

Vicki may be telling the truth, when she said she went with him to the hospital and waited in the waiting room; not in the room while he was "getting chemo"  Brooks could have walked down a hall and exited the hospital or gone to a waiting room on another floor to kill time.  Later he could have walked back down to where Vicki was waiting, leading her to believe he had chemo.
For $33K I think a con man would do just about anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

one of the ladies said something like if he was sick she would see medications.  Apparently she didn't see anything.  That I don't believe.

Vickie didn't see it, because she didn't want to.  She turned a blind eye.  She was too concerned with doing enemas, juice cleanses and yoga in the grass


----------



## Jayne1

junqueprincess said:


> It seems to me that production should have known about this, they are with you ALL the time.



I think production knows many things and in this case, they provided a physic who just happened to tell them on camera.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> Its kind of like now when I think of 50 cent, which fortunately I usually don't, I will think of Vivica doing what he said she did.


Can you put it in a brief vague sentence so I don't have to Google?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Can you put it in a brief vague sentence so I don't have to Google?



she implied he was gay.  using the term 'booty snatcher'


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> she implied he was gay.  using the term 'booty snatcher'



i was momentarily tempted to google this term, but have decided against it.

i am still scarred from a term that i googled several years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> i was momentarily tempted to google this term, but have decided against it.
> 
> *i am still scarred from a term that i googled several years ago.*










same here!!!  i don't do that ish no more with these terms that people throw out.  one gave me nightmares!!!


----------



## guccimamma

bag-princess said:


> same here!!!  i don't do that ish no more with these terms that people throw out.  one gave me nightmares!!!



yup, i have 2 in my head that i can never shake. one came from here, the other was a tabloid story about screech (i think).

i wish i could bleach my mind.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> yup, i have 2 in my head that i can never shake. *one came from here,* the other was a tabloid story about screech (i think).
> 
> i wish i could bleach my mind.





me too!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> she implied he was gay.  using the term 'booty snatcher'


 
Lmao..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brooks is twitching his jaw like someone with a drug habit


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm trying so hard to sit through this Brooks interview, but I just want to vomit! 
He's such a creep, yet he tries to put down other people.


----------



## candy2100

Did brooks get paid for the interview?  I don't know why else he would do the interview??


----------



## citrus

Do people like Brooks, Ryan, etc get any payment for being on the show??
If so a contract may include appearing for an interview or at the reunion show as part of that?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Brooks is twitching his jaw like someone with a drug habit



I noticed that. Not sure what that was but he dropped that gentlemanly act he usually does. 
I couldn't watch the whole thing, he didn't seem to have anything to say. He didn't "tell all" he told what he wants people to believe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

candy2100 said:


> Did brooks get paid for the interview?  I don't know why else he would do the interview??



It's reported he was paid 10k for the interview


----------



## guccimamma

well, at least he didn't set up a go-fund-me account for his treatments, that's all i got.

the man is scum. vicky, you really should have stayed with don.


----------



## tomz_grl

guccimamma said:


> well, *at least he didn't set up a go-fund-me account for his* treatments, that's all i got.
> 
> the man is scum. vicky, you really should have stayed with don.


 
That's what Vicki was for, so he technically did set up a fund.


----------



## swags

Andy said Brooks admitted to cheating on Vicki previously with hookers. To take him back after that, move him into her home and pay his way is crazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Andy said Brooks admitted to cheating on Vicki previously with hookers. To take him back after that, move him into her home and pay his way is crazy.



she wanted a man no matter how much of s scumbag he was!  

She bithced and moaned about how much she had to give Donn in the divorce, but she probably gave Brooks a lot of her money too.  the money to Donn was legal, via divorce.  The money to Brooks was stupidity, via desperation!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> That's what Vicki was for, so he technically did set up a fund.




exactly!!  she was go-funding his sorry behind!


----------



## Crystalina

Donn was a good guy. I hope Vicki is kicking herself. She's desperate and codependent. What a loser to stick with a con man!


----------



## cdtracing

dc-cutie said:


> she wanted a man no matter how much of s scumbag he was!
> 
> She bithced and moaned about how much she had to give donn in the divorce, but she probably gave brooks a lot of her money too.  The money to donn was legal, via divorce.  The money to brooks was stupidity, via desperation!



+1


----------



## girlonthecoast

Hopefully this whole scandal will be what gets Vicki to quit.

Sidenote: Is anyone listening to Heather's podcast? It's embarrassing how an hour a week on Real Housewives isn't enough Heather Dubrow for me.


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry, computer glitch & wound up with double post.


----------



## paper_flowers

girlonthecoast said:


> Hopefully this whole scandal will be what gets Vicki to quit.
> 
> Sidenote: Is anyone listening to Heather's podcast? It's embarrassing how an hour a week on Real Housewives isn't enough Heather Dubrow for me.



Interesting. I didn't know anything about a podcast! 

I seriously couldn't stand heather and terry the first season they were on. I did enjoy watching them this season though. Heather cooled down with her pretentious behavior, had really logical input on all of the storylines, and overall was very pleasant with the ladies and pleasant to watch.


----------



## pjhm

paper_flowers said:


> Interesting. I didn't know anything about a podcast!
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously couldn't stand heather and terry the first season they were on. I did enjoy watching them this season though. Heather cooled down with her pretentious behavior, had really logical input on all of the storylines, and overall was very pleasant with the ladies and pleasant to watch.




Relative to the other cast members, they seem sane, but Heather's conspicuous consumption gets on my nerves.


----------



## imgg

paper_flowers said:


> Interesting. I didn't know anything about a podcast!
> 
> *I seriously couldn't stand heather and terry the first season they were on. I did enjoy watching them this season though. Heather cooled down with her pretentious behavior, had really logical input on all of the storylines, and overall was very pleasant with the ladies and pleasant to watch.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I feel the same way.  I wonder if they hired a PR firm to help with their image.  I truly could not stand Heather in past seasons, but she was actually one of my favorites this year.  I am so over Vicky, Tamara, Meghan and Shannon.  I couldn't bear to finish watching the reunions.  I am only interested in seeing Heather's house and I hope Bravo cleans house and either gets an all new cast or ends this one.


----------



## coconutsboston

imgg said:


> paper_flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I didn't know anything about a podcast!
> 
> *I seriously couldn't stand heather and terry the first season they were on. I did enjoy watching them this season though. Heather cooled down with her pretentious behavior, had really logical input on all of the storylines, and overall was very pleasant with the ladies and pleasant to watch.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I feel the same way.  I wonder if they hired a PR firm to help with their image.  I truly could not stand Heather in past seasons, but she was actually one of my favorites this year.  I am so over Vicky, Tamara, Meghan and Shannon.  I couldn't bear to finish watching the reunions.  I am only interested in seeing Heather's house and I hope Bravo cleans house and either gets an all new cast or ends this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about the PR company.  I liked them as well this season, but prior I didn't even watch because I couldn't stand their behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of this podcast?
Click to expand...


----------



## Iheartparis64

Heather and Terry (and two of their friends along with all the children) were sitting behind us in a restaurant at the Fashion Island mall in Newport Beach two weeks ago.  My girls friends and I asked heather for a picture and she was really really nice and even chatted with us for a little bit.  She looked very pretty and I was surprised at how tall she was! Lol


----------



## tomz_grl

Vicki 1 on 1 tomorrow on WWHL. God give me strength!!!


----------



## cdtracing

^^^^ I won't waste my time watching Icky Vicki lying through her teeth, playing the poor victim, trying to do damage control.  She's just a waste...she'll get back together with scummy, con artist Brooks if she's not already back with him.  I have no sympathy for her.  Bravo needs to cut her loose!


----------



## LemonDrop

I wouldn't be shocked if Vicki was in on the whole thing. It's reality TV which is not real. Vicki is smart. She needs air time, needs to stay relevant, needs viewers to like her. She has cemented her return for another season. Brooks has no trouble playing the bad guy and Vicki has no trouble playing the victim.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Iheartparis64 said:


> Heather and Terry (and two of their friends along with all the children) were sitting behind us in a restaurant at the Fashion Island mall in Newport Beach two weeks ago.  My girls friends and I asked heather for a picture and she was really really nice and even chatted with us for a little bit.  She looked very pretty and I was surprised at how tall she was! Lol



Interesting! Were the children behaved? Was the restaurant the Fig & Olive?


----------



## swags

tomz_grl said:


> Vicki 1 on 1 tomorrow on WWHL. God give me strength!!!



I shouldn't watch it but I probably will. Bravo is really milking it. It also looks like Andy asks the same question again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Good grief!  I want this to be done. Over. Finished. Never to be spoke of again


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Vicki 1 on 1 tomorrow on WWHL. God give me strength!!!





andy is going to run with this until the wheels fall off!!!     he is so thrilled with this drama!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

dc-cutie said:


> good grief!  I want this to be done. Over. Finished. Never to be spoke of again


+1!!


----------



## pinky7129

i think she protest too much...


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Good grief!  I want this to be done. Over. Finished. Never to be spoke of again


+1!

She didn't even to admit she wished she'd never ditched Donn, everybody knew that already.


----------



## swags

She needs to stop talking to him and about him. She told Andy she called him when the hospital made their announcement. Why? He's not going to have any new explanations that make sense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vickie is full of crap!  Her BS apologies can go kick rocks. 

She I know she wants Donn back. While we don't know the inner workings of their relationship, Donn always seemed like a good guy (on the surface anyways). 

I love her dress though.


----------



## Longchamp

I loved her dress too, but was distracted by the not so attractive shoes.
Listened to Vicki with raised eyebrow .
She said something which was an opening to me : "I'm afraid what Brooks will reveal about me."
Then she used the example of her SS number. No that's not what info she is afraid he will reveal but her involvement in this hoax. Or did she pay him to make the statement : Vicki knew nothing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> I loved her dress too, but was distracted by the not so attractive shoes.
> Listened to Vicki with raised eyebrow .
> She said something which was an opening to me : "I'm afraid what Brooks will reveal about me."
> Then she used the example of her SS number. No that's not what info she is afraid he will reveal but her involvement in this hoax. Or did she pay him to make the statement : Vicki knew nothing.



I caught that too. She's not telling the whole story.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I shouldn't watch it but I probably will. Bravo is really milking it. It also looks like Andy asks the same question again.



Know what you mean, I always find Andy's shows to be disappointing- they speak seriously for 5 minutes, and the rest is obnoxious, juvenile chatter.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I caught that too. She's not telling the whole story.



I do hope whatever he has on her he leaves it alone but he doesn't seem like that type of guy. She mentioned she spent a lot of money on him already which I believe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It never going to end, is it??

Brooks Ayers- Vicki Used Me And Is STILL Contacting Me

When asked if Gunvalson has contacted him, he confirmed that, &#8220;Yes, she has- via text, email, and phone. (It was) as recent as yesterday.&#8221;

&#8220;She actually emailed me three weeks ago her itinerary for her trip to Florida because she knew I was looking at housing in that area and wanted to know if we could meet,&#8221; he continued. &#8220;I was shocked when she referenced last night that she was spending Thanksgiving with Donn and the family this week. She filmed this one-on-one last Wednesday morning, flew to Tampa on Wednesday night, sent me a text on Thursday night&#8230;&#8221;


----------



## tomz_grl

It's to the point where they are both fame whores and hopefully she won't be back next season. 
I wonder what Brianna thinks when she hears her mom is still contacting him?


----------



## nastasja

Don't forget Brooks is a liar. I wouldn't believe a word he says.


----------



## DC-Cutie

killerlife said:


> Don't forget Brooks is a liar. I wouldn't believe a word he says.



True. But so is Vickie


----------



## bag-princess

killerlife said:


> Don't forget Brooks is a liar. I wouldn't believe a word he says.




+1

exactly what i thought when i read it.   he is worse than Andy about not wanting this to end.


----------



## swags

She did say she was going to Florida with Donn and the family right? I kind of believe Brooks. Why not stay away from Florida for now?


----------



## tomz_grl

I can't post it from my phone but I saw on Eonline that Shannon has a 10 minute long rant about Vicki's 1-1 with Andy. She talks about a ton of texts she has from Vicki that show she's lying in last night's episode. 
These women...yet I secretly hope Shannon spills EVERYTHING!!!! I love when she gets worked up.


----------



## swags

tomz_grl said:


> I can't post it from my phone but I saw on Eonline that Shannon has a 10 minute long rant about Vicki's 1-1 with Andy. She talks about a ton of texts she has from Vicki that show she's lying in last night's episode.
> These women...yet I secretly hope Shannon spills EVERYTHING!!!! I love when she gets worked up.



I'm listening to it now.

http://www.eonline.com/news/718758/...e-s-shannon-beador-s-enraged-response-bulls-t


----------



## swags

Its like tryouts for the next season!


----------



## Nels

Donn has no interest in getting back with Vicki, his Twitter reflects that he despises her.

https://twitter.com/DonnGunvalson?lang=en


----------



## swags

Nels said:


> Donn has no interest in getting back with Vicki, his Twitter reflects that he despises her.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DonnGunvalson?lang=en



That can't be Donn, I read quite a bit and that person called Amber Marcheses breasts "tumor factories"
I hope that's not him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think that's Donn. Under his name says 'parody'


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Its like tryouts for the next season!



that's all it is!   if they can bring and keep up the drama then they are hoping to keep their spot!  and vicki is all they have for drama right now so they are hanging on to her story for dear life!


----------



## Nels

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think that's Donn. Under his name says 'parody'



Sorry, you guys are correct.

It looks like that person runs several parody sites.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> that's all it is!   if they can bring and keep up the drama then they are hoping to keep their spot!  and vicki is all they have for drama right now so they are hanging on to her story for dear life!



I cringed at Shannon and Davids interaction over what she was going on about Vicki. I do like Shannon but I don't care for how her husband is portrayed.


----------



## bag-princess

*Vicki Gunvalson Jumps Into the Beauty Business with New Fragrance*

Now you can smell like the OG of the #RHOC. 





We all know Vicki Gunvalson is a rock star when it comes to the world of insurance, but now the OG of _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ is  turning her attention to another business venture. Vicki unveiled her  new fragrance V by Vicki Gunvalson Monday, and it looks like it's fit  for a Real Housewife.


Inside the crystal-encrusted bottle is a Mediterranean-inspired scent  described as "invigorating Sicilian cedar melds with the crisp vibrancy  of Sicilian citron and Granny Smith apples and the guileless charm of  the bluebell, to evoke the essence of a South Italian summer" on the product's page on Amazon. The long-lasting heart notes in this scent are supposed to keep you smelling fresh and fabulous all day long.


  V by Vicki Gunvalson is currently available to purchase on Amazon for  $14.99, and it is expected to be available in stores nationwide by  2016, according to Vicki's above Instagram post. We think we know what  Vicki will be getting her _RHOC_ castmates for the holidays this year.






http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/vicki-gunvalson-fragrance-launch?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOChttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## buzzytoes

$14.99? That must be some high quality fragrance.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> $14.99? That must be some high quality fragrance.




  i am sure it is one of the companies that does it for all the other "celebs" like britney and halle.  that is usually the price point.


----------



## DiorT

Nels said:


> Sorry, you guys are correct.
> 
> It looks like that person runs several parody sites.



Bummer, I was loving it...lol.


----------



## MarieG

Who wants to smell like Vicky? Lol no thanks.


----------



## swags

MarieG said:


> Who wants to smell like Vicky? Lol no thanks.



Like love gone sour? 
Its not a good time for her to launch a fragrance after the recent Brooks cancer scandal. Plus, she's not Celine Dion for heavens sake, she's a reality star.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eau d love tank


----------



## GaudyGirl

swags said:


> Like love gone sour?
> Its not a good time for her to launch a fragrance after the recent Brooks cancer scandal. Plus, she's not Celine Dion for heavens sake, she's a reality star.


Ya. I would imagine it reeks of bitterness and resentment.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Eau d love tank


Lol!


----------



## caitlin1214

"With V by Vicki, you too can turn into a screeching howler monkey."


The description sounds nice: invigorating Sicilian cedar melds with the crisp vibrancy of Sicilian citron and Granny Smith apples and the guileless charm of the bluebell, to evoke the essence of a South Italian summer.

But because it's Vicki's name on the bottle? No.


----------



## buzzytoes

Has Vicki even ever been to Italy??


----------



## slang

^ yes they showed her one season taking her daughter & Mum and she complained no one spoke English, only Italian and it seemed to confuse her


----------



## Sweetpea83

MarieG said:


> Who wants to smell like Vicky? Lol no thanks.




Haha...


----------



## sfennell14

DC-Cutie said:


> Eau d love tank




I'm at work, trying to hold in my laughter to this comment


----------



## coconutsboston

Oh, gross. I'd imagine it has hints of moth balls and musty attic.  Clever name, though.  Would have never thought of that one!!!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Eau d love tank



:lolots:  I was thinking more along the lines of Eau de Love Skank!


----------



## Goldfox

Available at Amazon for $14.99[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That's not how you sell a fragrance, I thought "V" was a business woman


----------



## candy2100

There is a listing for the beador's house- I found the link on daily mail .co.uk


----------



## pinky7129

candy2100 said:


> There is a listing for the beador's house- I found the link on daily mail .co.uk




Uh oh....


----------



## bag-princess

pinky7129 said:


> Uh oh....




yea that makes you say hmmmmm..........


----------



## Crystalina

They are just probably trying to get away from David Beador's mistress who lives in the same neighborhood


----------



## CanuckBagLover

candy2100 said:


> There is a listing for the beador's house- I found the link on daily mail .co.uk


Wasn't it up for sale once before or am I mistaken?


----------



## bag-princess

Crystalina said:


> They are just probably trying to get away from David Beador's mistress who lives in the same neighborhood





   has she always lived in the same neighborhood??  was david creeping that close to home!


----------



## nastasja

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wasn't it up for sale once before or am I mistaken?




Yeah, it was listed last year. They keep doing price reductions.


----------



## nastasja

bag-princess said:


> was david creeping that close to home!




He's never heard the expression "don't sh!t where you eat".


----------



## Crystalina

bag-princess said:


> has she always lived in the same neighborhood??  was david creeping that close to home!




Yes, I remember Shannon mentioned that Nicole McMackin (the mistress) lives in the same neighborhood, hence the idea to sell their house.

She talked about it during one of he talking head segments on RHOC.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Crystalina said:


> Yes, I remember Shannon mentioned that Nicole McMackin (the mistress) lives in the same neighborhood, hence the idea to sell their house.
> 
> She talked about it during one of he talking head segments on RHOC.



I really don't believe that's why they're selling the house - it maybe a convenient excuse but I bet the real reason is they can't afford it.


----------



## AECornell

What's all this about Tamras granddaughter? I didn't look into it but she was trying to negate reports about Ava having medical problems or something.


----------



## MKB0925

AECornell said:


> What's all this about Tamras granddaughter? I didn't look into it but she was trying to negate reports about Ava having medical problems or something.




Apparently, Ava only has one functioning kidney and some random Dr have an interview to Radar and was talking about it. It appears that the tabloids are saying she is having a medical crisis but Tamara is saying there is no alarm and they are having it monitored.


----------



## caitlin1214

Is the new season starting soon? Slice is airing an Orange County special tonight and my TV guide says it's new from 2016.


----------



## tomz_grl

I don't think so. I read somewhere that it just started taping.


----------



## caitlin1214

Never mind. It was a rebroadcast of last night's episode of RHoBH. 

Can't wait for the new season, though. (And I can't wait to see Debrow Manor when it's finished.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking at Vicki's IG, it appears she has s new man. She really can't get on with life without a man... Sad


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at Vicki's IG, it appears she has s new man. She really can't get on with life without a man... Sad




It really is...


----------



## Michele26

Sorry posted to wrong series.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at Vicki's IG, it appears she has s new man. She really can't get on with life without a man... Sad


This quickly after overshadowing an ENTIRE season with cancer-Brooks?


----------



## JNH14

coconutsboston said:


> This quickly after overshadowing an ENTIRE season with cancer-Brooks?




She must be into the sex...


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at Vicki's IG, it appears she has s new man. She really can't get on with life without a man... Sad



I wish Bravo would cut her from the cast.  I can't stand her.  The only reason I will watch this season is to see the final results of the Dubrow Estate!


----------



## krissa

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/04/0...ty-sues-oc-sheriffs-department/#disqus_thread


----------



## sgj99

krissa said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/04/0...ty-sues-oc-sheriffs-department/#disqus_thread



she waited by the road for 20 minutes after he left, after he made inappropriate comments about her underwear.  i don't buy this story for a second!


----------



## cdtracing

krissa said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/04/0...ty-sues-oc-sheriffs-department/#disqus_thread





sgj99 said:


> she waited by the road for 20 minutes after he left, after he made inappropriate comments about her underwear.  i don't buy this story for a second!



I agree.  I call Bull$hit on this one.


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> she waited by the road for 20 minutes after he left, after he made inappropriate comments about her underwear.  i don't buy this story for a second!





cdtracing said:


> I agree.  I call Bull$hit on this one.



She seems like borderline personality


----------



## buzzytoes

So she is suing for illegal search and seizure and civil rights violation, but still not pressing criminal charges for rape? Sounds like a money grab. I feel sorry for her if it did actually happen, because she doesn't exactly have the best track record. Why did she wait TWO YEARS to sue????


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> *So she is suing for illegal search and seizure and civil rights violation, but still not pressing criminal charges for rape?** Sounds like a money grab.* I feel sorry for her if it did actually happen, because she doesn't exactly have the best track record. *Why did she wait TWO YEARS to sue????*




BULLSEYE!!!!!  I guess porn isn't bringing in the money like she thought.


----------



## slang

I don't like being critical of anyone claiming to be sexually assaulted BUT this story just doesn't make sense.
I would imagine your main goal after this happens to you would be for the man to be arrested and convicted, not a civil lawsuit for $.
Also, interesting that the police department is saying there is no one by that name that works for them or ever did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What does this mean 'He then jumped into the passenger seat of her car, &#8220;digitally penetrated her,&#8221; ?

Did he penetrate her with a cell phone?


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> What does this mean 'He then jumped into the passenger seat of her car, digitally penetrated her, ?
> 
> Did he penetrate her with a cell phone?




Uh, with his fingers...his "digits."


----------



## AECornell

I don't know if this was supposed to be funny but it made me totally laugh because I was confused with the wording and the way you put it was funny... 

But in all seriousness if she's telling the truth it's totally messed up.



DC-Cutie said:


> What does this mean 'He then jumped into the passenger seat of her car, digitally penetrated her, ?
> 
> Did he penetrate her with a cell phone?


----------



## caitlin1214

Vicki and Tamra were in an ATV accident: 

Tamra Judge and Vicki Gunvalson were hospitalized after being injured in a rollover off-road vehicle accident.
New images from the accident scene capture the aftermath of the incident, including photos of Vicki and Tamra in a neck braces as multiple individuals surround them in obvious concern for their well-being.
The accident occurred about 12:50pm on Saturday in Glamis, California when a four-wheeler they were riding in rolled over multiple times, according to an article on Sunday by TMZ.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...juries-four-wheeler-rolls-multiple-times.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

They were in a horrible accident.... But Vicki was taking pics from the ambulance


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> They were in a horrible accident.... *But Vicki was taking pics from the ambulance*



THANK YOU!!! I don't watch this show, but was just coming here to ask about this, when I saw the pics on E! News.


----------



## Longchamp

Looks like they were filming for the show when it happened unless one of them carries a boom mic in their purse.
Oxymorons -- placed in a neck brace but be allowed to sit up in a vehicle and drink liquids while being assessed.

Ah it says that they were filing for the show, just saw that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And it says Tamra was the driver, with Vicki on the back. I guess they are besties again


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> And it says Tamra was the driver, with Vicki on the back. I guess they are besties again[/QUOTE
> 
> They should sit this season out so they can recover.


----------



## slang

I guess Tamra's threat to not film with Vicki went out the window when they probably told her to film or be unemployed


----------



## guccimamma

what's up with gretchen and slide? did they ever marry?


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> what's up with gretchen and slide? did they ever marry?



no not married.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> what's up with gretchen and slide? did they ever marry?





DC-Cutie said:


> no not married.



Forever a lady in waiting!


----------



## absolutpink

guccimamma said:


> what's up with gretchen and slide? did they ever marry?



Not married, but still together. She said they attempted IVF last year.


----------



## cdtracing

absolutpink said:


> Not married, but still together. She said they attempted IVF last year.



Why am I not surprised.  Let's get pregnant but forgo getting married.


----------



## caitlin1214

New season starts June 20. 

Trailer here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-mG459c5z0


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> New season starts June 20.
> 
> Trailer here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-mG459c5z0




Hated last season - will probably watch at least a couple of episodes to see how it goes - but this show feels tired and old.  I was hoping they would at least introduce someone new.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> Why am I not surprised.  Let's get pregnant but forgo getting married.


 
exactly!  because, you know that while she's not ready to get married and make that commitment having a child together is not a commitment either.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  because, you know that while she's not ready to get married and make that commitment having a child together is not a commitment either.



Sad but these days, it's true.  Seems like instead of husbands & father's, we have baby daddies.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> Sad but these days, it's true.  Seems like instead of husbands & father's, we have baby daddies.


 
this is true.  it's right up there with the _accidental pregnancy_ when you are actively engaging in sex.


----------



## millivanilli

caitlin1214 said:


> New season starts June 20.
> 
> Trailer here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-mG459c5z0



Thank you so much! We can't see it on the website due to gepgraphic restriction.

Don't know why they are pushing TTIP so hard over her and won't give us access to the movies and series. At least it would be fair.

Edit: it's deleted on youtube. :cry:


----------



## millivanilli

CanuckBagLover said:


> Hated last season - will probably watch at least a couple of episodes to see how it goes - but this show feels tired and old.  I was hoping they would at least introduce someone new.



They do, don't they? Kelly Dodd? That was what I've been hearing through the - very silent_ grapevine.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> They do, don't they? Kelly Dodd? That was what I've been hearing through the - very silent_ grapevine.


Maybe I've missed that - as I said will check it out but don't have high hopes.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  because, you know that while she's not ready to get married and make that commitment having a child together is not a commitment either.



Well from the stories I've read about Slade, children are not commitments at all!


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> Well from the stories I've read about Slade, children are not commitments at all!



yeah, he's an all-around douchebag.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I caught some of last season on demand. It was boring af.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BagOuttaHell said:


> I caught some of last season on demand. It was boring af.


It was more than boring, it was downright painful to watch.  Will probably check out the first couple of episodes but not too hopeful. I think the OC's time has come and gone.


----------



## slang

I'll be watching, if just to see the newly finished Dubrow house


----------



## bag-princess

slang said:


> I'll be watching, *if just to see the newly finished Dubrow house*






THIS!!!!

but another season of megan - lawd give me strength!!!   i can not stand that idiot!!
and shannon ain't too far behind her!


----------



## swags

Will we see Heathers new house? I read awhile back that they were banned from filming in the neighborhood as of 1/1/16. Shannon too.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> Will we see Heathers new house? I read awhile back that they were banned from filming in the neighborhood as of 1/1/16. Shannon too.



Really? they can ban you from filming in your own house?


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I'll be watching, if just to see the newly finished Dubrow house



That's the reason I'll be watching this season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Really? they can ban you from filming in your own house?


The community association banned filming as I understand it - too disruptive they said.  So I'm not sure how much we'll see of Heather's new mansion.  Its one of the main reason's I've come back but at this point - why not give Heather her own spin off show on the construction of her manison - that would be more interesting that what happened last  year.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> The community association banned filming as I understand it - too disruptive they said.  So I'm not sure how much we'll see of Heather's new mansion.  Its one of the main reason's I've come back but at this point - why not give Heather her own spin off show on the construction of her manison - that would be more interesting that what happened last  year.



Well that sucks! That's all I had to bring me back lol!


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> I'll be watching, if just to see the newly finished Dubrow house



YES!!!!  Dying to see it!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> YES!!!!  Dying to see it!



I'm not sure how much we'll get to see because of the ban on filming imposed by the community/home owners association but I hope we get to see some updates, if we don't get to see it on the show I hope it will be featured in some home design or other magazine.  The progession of their mansion was far more interesting than anything else going on the show last season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> The community association banned filming as I understand it - too disruptive they said.  So I'm not sure how much we'll see of Heather's new mansion.  Its one of the main reason's I've come back but at this point - why not give Heather her own spin off show on the construction of her manison - that would be more interesting that what happened last  year.



How could they do a spin-off, if the HOA has already banned filming?

I do know from looking at Vickie's IG that her new man is welcomed by Brianna.


----------



## girlonthecoast

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm not sure how much we'll get to see because of the ban on filming imposed by the community/home owners association but I hope we get to see some updates, if we don't get to see it on the show I hope it will be featured in some home design or other magazine.  The progession of their mansion was far more interesting than anything else going on the show last season.


How are shows like this supposed to stay afloat when we can't see the Dubrow home or any of the fabulous dinner parties they are going to throw?


----------



## BarbadosBride

Might as well cancel the show, nothing else of interest. Was looking forward to seeing Heather's finished home.


----------



## sgj99

I read somewhere that the home is not done yet.


----------



## cdtracing

It's very disappointing.  I was hoping to see the finished home or at least see the updates & progress on the house.  Other than that, I don't really care to watch the show.


----------



## girlonthecoast

sgj99 said:


> I read somewhere that the home is not done yet.


My guess is that the home is finished now.

Heather said on her podcast that was released today that all the furniture has been picked out and being delivered as she was recording the podcast in the studio and she was freaking out because she couldn't be there to micromanage the furniture placement. And she also said she spent the weekend packing up the old house.


----------



## girlonthecoast

sgj99 said:


> I read somewhere that the home is not done yet.


My guess is that the home is finished now.

Heather said on her podcast that was released today that all the furniture has been picked out and being delivered as she was recording the podcast in the studio and she was freaking out because she couldn't be there to micromanage the furniture placement. And she also said she spent the weekend packing up the old house.


----------



## caitlin1214

I can understand people not wanting them to film in the neighborhood, but they can't block them from filming inside the house, can they?


----------



## AECornell

If they've amended the HOA rules and she breaks them they could fine her.



caitlin1214 said:


> I can understand people not wanting them to film in the neighborhood, but they can't block them from filming inside the house, can they?


----------



## swags

I will laugh if after all her bragging, Heather isn't  able to show off her mansion on the show.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see the video Heather posted on Twitter giving a sneak peek of her new closet? It looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## bag-princess

BarbadosBride said:


> Might as well cancel the show, nothing else of interest. Was looking forward to seeing Heather's finished home.



WHAT!!!!! girl vickie has a new man!!!! you don't want to see that!? 

but seriously - i am with you on that!  Heather's house was the only thing i was looking foward to seeing.




GirlieShoppe said:


> Did anyone see the video Heather posted on Twitter giving a sneak peek of her new closet? It looks absolutely amazing!




got to go take a look!   i am like those crazy people on "house hunters" - if the closet is not a walk-in and the size of small island in the pacific i just could not live there!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> How could they do a spin-off, if the HOA has already banned filming?
> 
> I do know from looking at Vickie's IG that her new man is welcomed by Brianna.



True you're right - no spin off (wasn't thinking).

Glad that Brianna likes Vikcies new man - though I'm so tired of them all.  

Heather's house was eye candy worth looking at.

Don't have high hopes for this season, but then things can't get too much worse than NY- which has just been terrible so far.


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan and Jim are pregnant.


----------



## paper_flowers

coconutsboston said:


> Meghan and Jim are pregnant.


Oh snap. I doubt Jim is thrilled


----------



## coconutsboston

It is fairly annoying how Meghan keeps referencing her infertility - a husbands vasectomy does not equate to infertility.


----------



## bag-princess

paper_flowers said:


> Oh snap. I doubt Jim is thrilled



Jim still ain't thinking about Megan!! He wants her pregnant so she will be too busy to bother him! She said the man bought a new home in another state over the summer!! LOL she is still stupid enough to think that this baby will keep him home more. Not gonna happen cupcake! He didn't raise his other kids and he won't be any help with this one! She kept talking about the IVF - he kept going on about the candles! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cjy

Does anyone know what procedure Shannon and Tamra were doing on their face. I missed what it was called. Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

cjy said:


> Does anyone know what procedure Shannon and Tamra were doing on their face. I missed what it was called. Thanks in advance!!!!!!


I think it's Ultherapy.


----------



## robbins65

Lauri must be so proud.

http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-waring-arrest-20160620-story.html


----------



## GoGlam

So sad


----------



## Creativelyswank

coconutsboston said:


> It is fairly annoying how Meghan keeps referencing her infertility - a husbands vasectomy does not equate to infertility.



YES!!!!! There is also the little problem that he also probably has no interest in making one the traditional way even if he weren't shooting blanks.


----------



## lulilu

Ugh, I didn't even finish watching the episode.  It's the SOS.  HWs getting a cosmetic procedure, a medical procedure, planning a party ("oh, should I invite X").  It's like they have a HW script outline.   Nothing interesting at all.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

That's a good point.  But as usual Meghan as everything about her.  Her scenes in the doctors office were so over the top drama.  And then she had the nerve to ask the doctor "was I being too overly dramatic?" and of course as a good doctor, he said no, but the whole purpose was to validate her reaction.  She's popping out a baby to keep Jim (good luck) and get child support - cause you know with his track record, its not going to last.  So disappointed that she was asked back.  

I have to admit Vickie looked good last night - better than she has in a while.  

Great to see Jeanna - would love to see her come back.

Irritated by Shannon and especially her husband's comments about Vickie - I know Vickie behaved horribly last season (and I personally can't make up my mind about how much really knew or how much she simply turned a blind  eye and didn't want to see - its amazing how people can live in denial) but given that he cheated on his wife and has sought her forgiveness (or so it seems) he should be the last person to be calling out others.  Shannon's kids seem particularly bratty too.  And they're downsiziing for financial reason - don't believe Shannon's BS. at all.

Haven't made my mind up about the new woman yet.  

Heather's blue dress at the yacht party was amazing (I liked the other dress she wore tree shopping with Tamra). She is always so well dressed in my opinion. Like others here I am disappointed not to see her house - one of the main reason to watch.   I keep thinking they should ask Heather to join the cast of Beverly Hills.  I would like to see her interact with those women and I know she doesn't live in BH but I think the producers define BH rather loosely.  I think the OC franchise has run its course.  But as others have said can't be much worse than NY.


----------



## cdtracing

robbins65 said:


> Lauri must be so proud.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-waring-arrest-20160620-story.html


That's sad.  I wonder if Lauri & George will put up his bail or stay away.  Joshua has been troubled for most of his life. His addiction to drugs is overpowering & has ruined his life. He never seems to learn his lesson no matter how many times he gets in trouble with the law.  He's a habitual offender & he might be looking at prison this go round.


----------



## absolutpink

coconutsboston said:


> It is fairly annoying how Meghan keeps referencing her infertility - a husbands vasectomy does not equate to infertility.



This was driving me insane! She's not infertile and they have not struggled with infertility. 



bag-princess said:


> Jim still ain't thinking about Megan!! He wants her pregnant so she will be too busy to bother him! She said the man bought a new home in another state over the summer!! LOL she is still stupid enough to think that this baby will keep him home more. Not gonna happen cupcake! He didn't raise his other kids and he won't be any help with this one! She kept talking about the IVF - he kept going on about the candles! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Agreed! He has no interest in her at all, it's sad that she can't see that.



robbins65 said:


> Lauri must be so proud.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-waring-arrest-20160620-story.html



I just saw this news this morning! It's sad but there's no hope for that guy.... so glad that Lauri already took in his daughter. Does anyone remember way back when all of his behaviour issues were blamed on Lauri's divorce?! 



CanuckBagLover said:


> That's a good point.  But as usual Meghan as everything about her.  Her scenes in the doctors office were so over the top drama.  And then she had the nerve to ask the doctor "was I being too overly dramatic?" and of course as a good doctor, he said no, but the whole purpose was to validate her reaction.  She's popping out a baby to keep Jim (good luck) and get child support - cause you know with his track record, its not going to last.  So disappointed that she was asked back.
> 
> I have to admit Vickie looked good last night - better than she has in a while.
> 
> Great to see Jeanna - would love to see her come back.
> 
> Irritated by Shannon and especially her husband's comments about Vickie - I know Vickie behaved horribly last season (and I personally can't make up my mind about how much really knew or how much she simply turned a blind  eye and didn't want to see - its amazing how people can live in denial) but given that he cheated on his wife and has sought her forgiveness (or so it seems) he should be the last person to be calling out others.  Shannon's kids seem particularly bratty too.  And they're downsiziing for financial reason - don't believe Shannon's BS. at all.
> 
> Haven't made my mind up about the new woman yet.
> 
> Heather's blue dress at the yacht party was amazing (I liked the other dress she wore tree shopping with Tamra). She is always so well dressed in my opinion. Like others here I am disappointed not to see her house - one of the main reason to watch.   I keep thinking they should ask Heather to join the cast of Beverly Hills.  I would like to see her interact with those women and I know she doesn't live in BH but I think the producers define BH rather loosely.  I think the OC franchise has run its course.  But as others have said can't be much worse than NY.



Vicki did look good, and she looked a little (just a little) more relaxed than last season. However, the drama with needing to talk to Heather on the boat was stupid. 

So happy to see Jeanna, she looks great!

New woman - not sure, she seems too over the top for me, but we'll see. Her house is amazing!

I really want to see Heather's house! I could see her on BH, and really, even though it's still OC, everyone seems way more spread out than they used to be. They used to all be in Coto.


----------



## swags

So Heather  plays up a cardio issue for Terry after all the cancer drama of last season?


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> So Heather  plays up a cardio issue for Terry after all the cancer drama of last season?


My thoughts exactly. Heather plays that up and Meghan fakes infertility. Sigh. Gonna be a slow season.


----------



## coconutsboston

absolutpink said:


> *This was driving me insane! She's not infertile and they have not struggled with infertility. *
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! He has no interest in her at all, it's sad that she can't see that.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this news this morning! It's sad but there's no hope for that guy.... so glad that Lauri already took in his daughter. Does anyone remember way back when all of his behaviour issues were blamed on Lauri's divorce?!
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki did look good, and she looked a little (just a little) more relaxed than last season. However, the drama with needing to talk to Heather on the boat was stupid.
> 
> So happy to see Jeanna, she looks great!
> 
> New woman - not sure, she seems too over the top for me, but we'll see. Her house is amazing!
> 
> I really want to see Heather's house! I could see her on BH, and really, even though it's still OC, everyone seems way more spread out than they used to be. *They used to all be in Coto*.



It's a slap in the face to the women who HAVE struggled with those issues. Even the scene with hating needles  was played out and fake - no nurse would have stuck that needle in with a patient acting a fool like that because then the patient will faint.  

Exactly how does Meghan think a child get out of your body, or how does she think an epidural gets in???  Last season she had practically deemed herself an M.D. 

Is Jeanna still in Coto or is it just Vicki now?  I wish they'd bring Jeanna back too. As an aside, both of them looked great on the episode last night.


----------



## rockhollow

Vicki was looking really good last night - better than she has in years I think.
I was happy to hear no Brooks. I wish Vicki was happier about it, she made it sound like she didn't want to break up. She needs to distance herself from that piece of ****.
I hope she can sincerely apologize to the other ladies. She sounded sincere with Heather, but I just felt she was skimming around the issue a bit.

I was upset and worried when Heather first started to talk about Terry's health scare. Having recently lost my DH, it brought me to tears. I then felt a little let down, when after making it sound very dire, to then just say it was a 'false positive' - all's good.
I try to like Heather, she has a lot going for her, but she's always just a bit to calculating to be really likeable.

Not looking forward to 'Megan wants a baby' storyline. Her husband couldn't have looked less interested in their scene together. Is this going to be another instance where husband pus he's wife to be on the show just to get them out of the way?

I guess we'll be getting to toned down Tamra since she's found the lord. Her body was looking great this season - she must be spending lots of time at her gym.


----------



## mama13drama99

rockhollow said:


> Vicki was looking really good last night - better than she has in years I think.
> I was happy to hear no Brooks. I wish Vicki was happier about it, she made it sound like she didn't want to break up. She needs to distance herself from that piece of ****.
> I hope she can sincerely apologize to the other ladies. She sounded sincere with Heather, but I just felt she was skimming around the issue a bit.



She's keep backpedaling.  In the previews there's a scene with her calling him and saying that she believes him, loves him and misses him.  I think you felt like she was skimming around the issue because she actually did skim around it.  She didn't apologize for her role in the lies and lying.  It's the same as usual.  She was a victim.  She just wants love and to be happy.  I hate that she followed complimenting Heather's and Terry's love with "I want that too".  She spends too much time coveting what others have.  And judging those who have something different.  Should Shannon be pissed at her?  Absolutely!!! Should Shannon behave better about it?  Of course!  But will she?  Hell no!  When she has an ax to grind, no matter who it is, you can bank that she will grind until it's of no use anymore.  She will spend the season with the proverbial stick up her butt, that has and will continue to make her look like a nut case.  After about the third episode views will be so over the storyline that they won't feel any understanding for Shannon being lied on by Vicky, they'll just yell, "Shut up already will ya?" at the TV.  But back to Vicky, her speech to Heather is that she was only fighting hard to keep was was slipping.  A load of garbage!  She didn't want yet another failed relationship.  She's was horrible to Don. She shunned her beloved daughter for the guy.  She didn't and still doesn't want to look like the fool she is.  When you add that with she's a very lonely woman...welp, lying isn't so bad.  She thinks all should be forgiven.  She's so desperate that's she's brought the daughter a house just to be able to have her back there.  All the hard work, and accolades she has as a result of the hard work mean diddly squat when you are a lonely woman trying not to become bitter.


----------



## junqueprincess

coconutsboston said:


> It's a slap in the face to the women who HAVE struggled with those issues. Even the scene with hating needles  was played out and fake - no nurse would have stuck that needle in with a patient acting a fool like that because then the patient will faint.
> 
> Exactly how does Meghan think a child get out of your body, or how does she think an epidural gets in???  Last season she had practically deemed herself an M.D.
> 
> Is Jeanna still in Coto or is it just Vicki now?  I wish they'd bring Jeanna back too. As an aside, both of them looked great on the episode last night.



You have to give yourself a shot everyday to stimulate your ovaries and harvest your eggs, how the hell did she do that at home? 

She is making a fool of herself, her husband can't even fein interest for the cameras. He needs a beard and she is stupid enough to think he's in love with her.


----------



## slang

I bet Andy is kicking himself that Bravo doesn't have the footage of Vicki lying on the road begging Brooks not to leave her


----------



## TNgypsy

rockhollow said:


> Vicki was looking really good last night - better than she has in years I think.
> I was happy to hear no Brooks. I wish Vicki was happier about it, she made it sound like she didn't want to break up. She needs to distance herself from that piece of ****.
> I hope she can sincerely apologize to the other ladies. She sounded sincere with Heather, but I just felt she was skimming around the issue a bit.
> 
> I was upset and worried when Heather first started to talk about Terry's health scare. Having recently lost my DH, it brought me to tears. I then felt a little let down, when after making it sound very dire, to then just say it was a 'false positive' - all's good.
> I try to like Heather, she has a lot going for her, but she's always just a bit to calculating to be really likeable.
> 
> Not looking forward to 'Megan wants a baby' storyline. Her husband couldn't have looked less interested in their scene together. Is this going to be another instance where husband pus he's wife to be on the show just to get them out of the way?
> 
> I guess we'll be getting to toned down Tamra since she's found the lord. Her body was looking great this season - she must be spending lots of time at her gym.



I agree with you totally on everything you said.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Vicky just seems so thirsty, this woman cannot be alone.


----------



## tesi

Vicky had face work done-  not sure exactly when- I recall hearing at some point shortly thereafter they had to film and it hadn't settled yet.   It's definitely settled.   She looks so much better.   Still insane.  But looks better.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I despise Heather. But I do want to see the finished home.


----------



## cdtracing

I think Vicki needs to stop with her victim mentality about how she's being treated & think about all the BS she put the women who were trying to be her friends through.  She needs to genuinely & sincerely apologize for all the LIES about Brook's FAKE CANCER & HER PART in that whole fiasco.  She can't play the "I didn't know" card because everybody knows that's BS!  She needs to accept that she & she alone put herself where she is now.  They don't trust her & I don't blame them.  It's going to take a long time to win them over & she needs to be prepared to do the work that's necessary to EARN their forgiveness.  She can't just say I'm sorry in a general way to wipe the slate clean & expect everything to go back to the way it use to be before the douche bag con artist came into play.

That being said, I thought she looked better last night than she has in years.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Vicki has zero respect for women in general. With these particular ones she could care less what they think of her beyond how it makes her appear on camera. She doesn't care about how she makes people feel, she's blind to the hurt and damage she has done, her focus is still her loss of Brooks. Her priority is having a man by her side at all times because she is so insecure, far too insecure to ever know the true friendship that can exist between women. Too insecure to think women deserve respect because she does not respect herself. I swear there must be some sort of personality disorder test the women must fail to be cast for this show.


----------



## sgj99

BagOuttaHell said:


> I despise Heather. But I do want to see the finished home.



i think Heather and Terry showed their true selves when Terry went off on David at one of Vicki's dinner party.  this was 2 seasons ago i think, i remember Lizzie was there.  Terry was upset about David's comments regarding Heather at their rodeo-themed party on the land which they are building the new house.  Terry went off on David, he was beyond condescending about something that had happened months previously and for which David had apologized for - Terry didn't like David's apology.  and Heather just sat there quietly supporting his behavior.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i think Heather and Terry showed their true selves when Terry went off on David at one of Vicki's dinner party.  this was 2 seasons ago i think, i remember Lizzie was there.  Terry was upset about David's comments regarding Heather at their rodeo-themed party on the land which they are building the new house.  Terry went off on David, he was beyond condescending about something that had happened months previously and for which David had apologized for - Terry didn't like David's apology.  and Heather just sat there quietly supporting his behavior.



Yes I remember Terry being obnoxious and condescending to David. He's a fake a$&hole. I can't stand his pretentious uppity wife either. She's a bore and at this point I don't even care about seeing their gaudy oversized house.


----------



## swags

I thought the new housewife was showing before pictures of her house but they were the finished product. Ugly. 
I also think Vickys kitchen looked better before in the darker colors.


----------



## coconutsboston

junqueprincess said:


> You have to give yourself a shot everyday to stimulate your ovaries and harvest your eggs, how the hell did she do that at home?
> 
> She is making a fool of herself, her husband can't even fein interest for the cameras. He needs a beard and she is stupid enough to think he's in love with her.


Probably paid someone to give her an epidural in pill form every time!  Just kidding.

My hope is Bravo doesn't film the birth or laboring.


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> I thought the new housewife was showing before pictures of her house but they were the finished product. Ugly.
> I also think Vickys kitchen looked better before in the darker colors.



Yeah, not a big fan of either.


----------



## swags

Shannon's one kid really seems like a brat. They need to shut up about the affair and start disciplining those kids.

Why is Meghan having a baby with a guy who is absent even when he is with her?

I don't care about Tamras workouts or if she still has sex with Eddie but I wouldn't mind a Cops style segment of her sons family.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Shannon's one kid really seems like a brat. They need to shut up about the affair and start disciplining those kids.
> 
> Why is Meghan having a baby with a guy who is absent even when he is with her?
> 
> I don't care about Tamras workouts or if she still has sex with Eddie but I wouldn't mind a Cops style segment of her sons family.



I thought the same thing about Meghan!! She is talking to her husband about the IVF procedure and he does not even acknowledge the conversations and proceeds to talk about candles! [emoji15]


----------



## guccimamma

MKB0925 said:


> I thought the same thing about Meghan!! She is talking to her husband about the IVF procedure and he *does not even acknowledge the conversations and proceeds to talk about candles!* [emoji15]



i thought that was so funny. ridiculous and sad, but funny.


----------



## kcf68

I am not a fan of the new gal!  I forgot?  Who was the new gal last year?


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Shannon's one kid really seems like a brat. They need to shut up about the affair and start disciplining those kids.
> 
> Why is Meghan having a baby with a guy who is absent even when he is with her?
> 
> I don't care about Tamras workouts or if she still has sex with Eddie but *I wouldn't mind a Cops style segment of her sons family*.



 That would be more interesting than the same old crap that's going on now.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm not watching it this season. Reading all your synopsis is better than the show I'm sure.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

slang said:


> I bet Andy is kicking himself that Bravo doesn't have the footage of Vicki lying on the road begging Brooks not to leave her


LOL!!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Vicki was looking really good last night - better than she has in years I think.
> I was happy to hear no Brooks. I wish Vicki was happier about it, she made it sound like she didn't want to break up. She needs to distance herself from that piece of ****.
> I hope she can sincerely apologize to the other ladies. She sounded sincere with Heather, but I just felt she was skimming around the issue a bit.
> 
> I was upset and worried when Heather first started to talk about Terry's health scare. Having recently lost my DH, it brought me to tears. I then felt a little let down, when after making it sound very dire, to then just say it was a 'false positive' - all's good.
> I try to like Heather, she has a lot going for her, but she's always just a bit to calculating to be really likeable.
> 
> Not looking forward to 'Megan wants a baby' storyline. Her husband couldn't have looked less interested in their scene together. Is this going to be another instance where husband pus he's wife to be on the show just to get them out of the way?
> 
> I guess we'll be getting to toned down Tamra since she's found the lord. Her body was looking great this season - she must be spending lots of time at her gym.


Vicky and Jeana both looked the best they've ever looked!  Vicky must have lost 200 lbs, if you include Brooks.  I can't stand Meghan at all.  I had to laugh as she was rambling about her "infertility" and all Jim cared about was candles (I found that kind of random?!!?).


----------



## purseinsanity

Creativelyswank said:


> Vicki has zero respect for women in general. With these particular ones she could care less what they think of her beyond how it makes her appear on camera. She doesn't care about how she makes people feel, she's blind to the hurt and damage she has done, her focus is still her loss of Brooks. Her priority is having a man by her side at all times because she is so insecure, far too insecure to ever know the true friendship that can exist between women. Too insecure to think women deserve respect because she does not respect herself. I swear there must be some sort of personality disorder test the women must fail to be cast for this show.


LOL!  I bet you're right.  
I know a few women like Vicky...admirable in the sense they're self made women, but then pathetic in the sense that despite all their successes, they see themselves as failures without a man...ANY man...beside them.  And they usually find some deadbeat.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> i think Heather and Terry showed their true selves when Terry went off on David at one of Vicki's dinner party.  this was 2 seasons ago i think, i remember Lizzie was there.  Terry was upset about David's comments regarding Heather at their rodeo-themed party on the land which they are building the new house.  Terry went off on David, he was beyond condescending about something that had happened months previously and for which David had apologized for - Terry didn't like David's apology.  and Heather just sat there quietly supporting his behavior.


I remember that.  Both Terry and Heather were so condescending and rude.  I remember looking up the word "pugnacious" because like David, I wasn't sure what it meant either.  And Terry saying that there's a word in medicine for men like David..."penis"??  I didn't recall learning that, LOL.


----------



## girlonthecoast

swags said:


> I thought the new housewife was showing before pictures of her house but they were the finished product. Ugly.
> I also think Vickys kitchen looked better before in the darker colors.



I love the white with the rose gold hardware, I've been looking online for more photos of it to pin, although I do find the design a bit trendy and therefore it will probably start to look dated soon. I wonder if it goes with the rest of her house. The kitchen is still nicer than anything we saw in Potomac.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I bet Andy is kicking himself that Bravo doesn't have the footage of Vicki lying on the road begging Brooks not to leave her


Now that would have been epic & worth tuning in to see.


----------



## lulilu

Lauri was so mean when she came back last season, trashing Vicki and trying to start trouble.  And yet Vicki never (if I recall properly) threw Lauri's problems in her face.  Sounds like this son has had problems for years.


----------



## terebina786

coconutsboston said:


> It is fairly annoying how Meghan keeps referencing her infertility - a husbands vasectomy does not equate to infertility.


I think I yelled at the TV everytime she mentioned "her infertility". My husband was like WTF is wrogn with you.
I was just beyond annoyed with her and I actually can't stand her at all.


----------



## luckylove

coconutsboston said:


> It is fairly annoying how Meghan keeps referencing her infertility - a husbands vasectomy does not equate to infertility.



Completely agree!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> Lauri was so mean when she came back last season, trashing Vicki and trying to start trouble.  And yet Vicki never (if I recall properly) threw Lauri's problems in her face.  Sounds like this son has had problems for years.



Don't know if this has been mentioned (on my cell phone- not easy to navigate) but Laurie's son Josh was just arrested a couple of days ago for attempted murder.


----------



## TC1

WHAT??, that's crazy!, hadn't heard.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

TC1 said:


> WHAT??, that's crazy!, hadn't heard.



https://www.google.com/amp/www.lati...dpt-me-waring-charges-20160622-story,amp.html

He also tried to flee police in a stolen BMW.


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> I will laugh if after all her bragging, Heather isn't  able to show off her mansion on the show.


LOl That would kill not only Heather but Terry too. These two are the biggest attention seekers and show offs. I must admit though that I would like to see the finished house.  Just want to see it already. I'm sick of seeing Meghans' "infertility" struggles it doesn't interest me in the least. I tune out every time her segment comes on.


----------



## imgg

Did Meghan and Heather have such large wedding rings last year?  I don't recall them having such a huge diamond wedding rings...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

What a snooze fest last night's episode.
Tamra once again proved how ignorant she is when she said something to the effect that her husband Eddie doesn't understand family supporting family because he's adopted!   How insulting!  I don't like Eddie but he's right - he was telling Tamra that her (messed up) son is a grown man and to stay out his business.
Terry Dubow also said an equally obnoxious comment about saying he didn't feel too guilty about not spending as much time with his children.  What a hurtful comment.  
Kelly announced she separated from her husband and than got back together (which happens) but when asked if she loved her husband she wouldn't say so (would like to think there was some creative editing involved but I'm not sure). She gives the impression it was easier to put with him for his money than leave.  And why is she treating her mother like a nanny - telling her to take her daughter school.  Not liking Kelly.


----------



## Creativelyswank

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a snooze fest last night's episode.
> Tamra once again proved how ignorant she is when she said something to the effect that her husband Eddie doesn't understand family supporting family because he's adopted!   How insulting!  I don't like Eddie but he's right - he was telling Tamra that her (messed up) son is a grown man and to stay out his business.
> Terry Dubow also said an equally obnoxious comment about saying he didn't feel too guilty about not spending as much time with his children.  What a hurtful comment.
> Kelly announced she separated from her husband and than got back together (which happens) but when asked if she loved her husband she wouldn't say so (would like to think there was some creative editing involved but I'm not sure). She gives the impression it was easier to put with him for his money than leave.  And why is she treating her mother like a nanny - telling her to take her daughter school.  Not liking Kelly.



Agree 100% with everything, especially Terry's comments. Absolutely disgusting. What's worse is he probably won't ever regret it or realize exactly what he is missing out on. What a sad shallow life.


----------



## terebina786

Not that I'm saying it's ok what Terry said, but some men think that the financial freedom they provide is just as good than time spent.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Not that I'm saying it's ok what Terry said, but some men think that the financial freedom they provide is just as good than time spent.


True -- also that guy is devoted to his work and always has been. Heather said he was obsessed with his work/studies when she met him.

I agree that it's a shame he doesn't see his kids more, but he's not out gambling, drinking or whoring around… he _is_ working.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> True -- also that guy is devoted to his work and always has been. Heather said he was obsessed with his work/studies when she met him.
> 
> I agree that it's a shame he doesn't see his kids more, but he's not out gambling, drinking or whoring around… he _is_ working.



I wonder how happy Heather (and the kids) would be if the money stopped.  I bet they wouldn't be.

And yeah, he's working to pay for their ginormous house that she just HAD to have.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a snooze fest last night's episode.
> Tamra once again proved how ignorant she is when she said something to the effect that her husband Eddie doesn't understand family supporting family because he's adopted!   How insulting!  I don't like Eddie but he's right - he was telling Tamra that her (messed up) son is a grown man and to stay out his business.
> Terry Dubow also said an equally obnoxious comment about saying he didn't feel too guilty about not spending as much time with his children.  What a hurtful comment.
> Kelly announced she separated from her husband and than got back together (which happens) but when asked if she loved her husband she wouldn't say so (would like to think there was some creative editing involved but I'm not sure). She gives the impression it was easier to put with him for his money than leave.  And why is she treating her mother like a nanny - telling her to take her daughter school.  *Not liking Kelly.*



i'm not liking Kelly either.  she was rude at the boat party (the comment about Shannon's USC phone cover was rude) and she definitely came away looking like she'd rather be married to a man with Narcissistic Disorder than to actually work.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

terebina786 said:


> Not that I'm saying it's ok what Terry said, but some men think that the financial freedom they provide is just as good than time spent.


True - and for all of Heather's whining about Terry not being home enough I doubt she wants to give up the lifestyle he provides for her an the kids but I just don't think you should say something like that on national tv, It is a thoughtless hurtful comment.


----------



## Deco

I've only seen the first episode so far.  Vicki does look great, but it's pathetic how much she whines about the ills of "dinner for one".  Until she gets to love dinner for one, she's doomed to make poor male selections because she's too needy.  The way she needs a man, any man, looks more like substance addiction than a desire for a relationship or companionship.  She needs the man-fix, the high of having her tank full, at all costs.  She must have zero self esteem in the amorous realm.  She'll sacrifice herself, her integrity, her friends, her reputation, even her daughter, to get that man-fix. I can't believe she took that charlatan's side over even her daughter.  Then again, you can't stand between an addict and her drug and expect not to get mowed down.
I'm also shocked that Brooks left her and not the other way around.  What does it take to get Vicki to say enough is enough?  I think the only reason Vicki was able to leave Donn was that she already had Brooks, the charlatan tank-filler, waiting in the wings.  Vicki would have never left Donn without a replacement already secured.  She'd never leave a man to be alone, and that's what strips her of all leverage in a relationship and what makes her dependent on her man-fix.  Very unhealthy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Decophile said:


> I've only seen the first episode so far.  Vicki does look great, but it's pathetic how much she whines about the ills of "dinner for one".  Until she gets to love dinner for one, she's doomed to make poor male selections because she's too needy.  The way she needs a man, any man, looks more like substance addiction than a desire for a relationship or companionship.  She needs the man-fix, the high of having her tank full, at all costs.  She must have zero self esteem in the amorous realm.  She'll sacrifice herself, her integrity, her friends, her reputation, even her daughter, to get that man-fix. I can't believe she took that charlatan's side over even her daughter.  Then again, you can't stand between an addict and her drug and expect not to get mowed down.
> I'm also shocked that Brooks left her and not the other way around.  What does it take to get Vicki to say enough is enough?  I think the only reason Vicki was able to leave Donn was that she already had Brooks, the charlatan tank-filler, waiting in the wings.  Vicki would have never left Donn without a replacement already secured.  She'd never leave a man to be alone, and that's what strips her of all leverage in a relationship and what makes her dependent on her man-fix.  Very unhealthy.


I totally agree with what you say about Vickie.  Vickie reminds me alot of mother.  My mother totally defined her self worth by her ability to attract a man, and she could never be alone. She got into some very unhealthy relationships and could justify almost anything. I know some people have said why would Vicki chose Brooks over her daughter Brianna?  It may seem easy from an outsider but I lived that. All I can say is that when you are so emotionally dependent on someone, you lose all sense of self and objectivity and the more people object to your relationship the more you dig in your heals because its too threatening to confront the truth and reality.  I just feel sorry for Vickie but also have no desire to watch her anymore.


----------



## terebina786

CanuckBagLover said:


> True - and for all of Heather's whining about Terry not being home enough I doubt she wants to give up the lifestyle he provides for her an the kids but I just don't think you should say something like that on national tv, It is a thoughtless hurtful comment.


Agreed but Heather's incessant whining about him working too much is also kind of hurtful but then they'd have no story line lol


----------



## swags

I can understand why Terry doesn't want to be home. The kids seem bratty and Heather.is.a pretentious nag.
Tamra should have listened to both of her husbands regarding Ryan.
The new lady really threw her husband under the bus., considering she doesn't even have to take her.daughter to school herself.


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> True - and for all of Heather's whining about Terry not being home enough I doubt she wants to give up the lifestyle he provides for her an the kids but I just don't think you should say something like that on national tv, It is a thoughtless hurtful comment.


Couldn't agree more with this! I understand she wants Terry to spend more time with the kids, but I could not help but roll my eyes when she said how she wished he would work less. And who exactly does she think is going to pay for her lifestyle and this preposterous new home she just had to have because the bedrooms in her old house weren't close enough together?

I also couldn't believe what Kelly was saying about her husband. Doesn't exactly speak volumes about the state of Kelly's sanity, let alone her husband's. Although I do not find this season to be particularly entertaining so far, anything is better than an entire season-long story line about Brooks' cancer. Jesus that was unbearable.


----------



## Jujuma

I'm sorry if someone asked or commented on this and I missed it. I feel like I've seen Kelly on something before. Was she on an Entertainment talk show or something? She looks so familiar!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, kind of a snoozefest. Lots of the show seemed to be rehashing Vicki and Brooks - and that seems to be the flow of this whole season - all the ladies going on about Vicki and Brooks.
What Brooks did is unforgivable, and I hope we don't have to continually hear about it.  I'm willing to cut Vicki some slack, she did some bad things too, but she seems to have regret - I believe in another chance. I myself have a few fumbles in my day - not fake cancer, but regretful mistakes.
So, I hope the ladies can do the same, and accept Vicki on a friendly basis - (they don't all have to become bff's). I think that is wishful thinking - from the previews, Shannon really has a stink on about it.

Kelly is doomed - she's really not coming off well so far. The whole sending her daughter to school scene didn't show her in the best light, and then the weird explanations about her marriage --- umm, no thanks!
Make her come off as pretty shallow.
And if she tries to be Vicki's pal, that will pit her against the other ladies.


----------



## Deco

CanuckBagLover said:


> I totally agree with what you say about Vickie.  Vickie reminds me alot of mother.  My mother totally defined her self worth by her ability to attract a man, and she could never be alone. She got into some very unhealthy relationships and could justify almost anything. I know some people have said why would Vicki chose Brooks over her daughter Brianna?  It may seem easy from an outsider but I lived that. All I can say is that when you are so emotionally dependent on someone, you lose all sense of self and objectivity and *the more people object to your relationship the more you dig in your heals because its too threatening to confront the truth and reality*.  I just feel sorry for Vickie but also have no desire to watch her anymore.


I'm sorry to hear that about your mom.  I'm with you, it's no fun to watch. 
Ironic how judgmental and preachy Vicki is when she's an out of control, unaccountable train-wreck.  She's still making excuses for having actively lied to advance Brooks' con-man agenda.  The bolded part rings so true.


----------



## Deco

Jujuma said:


> I'm sorry if someone asked or commented on this and I missed it. I feel like I've seen Kelly on something before. Was she on an Entertainment talk show or something? She looks so familiar!


yes, she looks familiar to me too, but I can't place her.  So many of these reality show folks keep trolling the airwaves for the next reality gig.  I swear one of the contestants on Food Network's next star or whatever looks just like a Miami housewife, the one that was a lawyer and took forever to divorce her lawyer husband.  I haven't watched the Food Star show, but that's what I thought I saw in a quick flash during a commercial.


----------



## junqueprincess

terebina786 said:


> I wonder how happy Heather (and the kids) would be if the money stopped.  I bet they wouldn't be.
> 
> And yeah, he's working to pay for their ginormous house that she just HAD to have.



I watched something a few weeks ago with their audition tapes, etc. and candid interviews, Terry was the one that insisted they do Real Housewives. Apparently, Heather thought it was below her acting career and didn't want to do it.


----------



## Prufrock613

What mother tells their child to "chug" cough syrup?!?


----------



## elle-mo

Kelly looks like Cheryl Burke from 'Dancing With the Stars', I think that's why she looks so familiar. I've yet to find a redeeming quality about her yet...and yes, that 'chugging' of the prescription cough medicine is horrible, poor girls cheeks were all flushed too.


----------



## guccimamma

kcf68 said:


> I am not a fan of the new gal!  I forgot?  Who was the new gal last year?



i don't see anything interesting about her. i don't like her house, way too much shiny white.


----------



## horse17

Heather is so full of it...crying about Terry working so much....such a crock.......she probably wants him home with the kids more, so she can go off and do her thing........
I would bet that she was the one who instigated the whole Botched TV deal for him...


----------



## JNH14

I saw last night that Tamra is betting Vickie and Brooks will get back together...I would just barf if that happened. [emoji15]


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I can understand why Terry doesn't want to be home. The kids seem bratty and Heather.is.a pretentious nag.
> *Tamra should have listened to both of her husbands regarding Ryan.*
> The new lady really threw her husband under the bus., considering she doesn't even have to take her.daughter to school herself.



So true. Simon & Eddie are both right where Ryan is concerned. Ryan has a lot of issues & Tamra isn't helping any of them.   Ryan needs to grow up & face the consequences of his choices like a man instead of letting other's fix his problems.  Tamra needs to stay out of it & let him be a man.  He'll never grow up & learn to stand on his own if he doesn't deal with his problems himself.


----------



## terebina786

junqueprincess said:


> I watched something a few weeks ago with their audition tapes, etc. and candid interviews, Terry was the one that insisted they do Real Housewives. Apparently, *Heather thought it was below her acting career *and didn't want to do it.



LOL! What acting career?  Terry is also on that Botched show I think on E! 

I forgot about about Kelly! Her insistance that her daughter should go to school because she didn't have a fever because she's missed too much was stupid. She's in grade 4, not med school ... Don't like Kelly at all and that explanation of her and her husband's marriage was odd. She probably stayed with him for the money.


----------



## Jayne1

Jujuma said:


> I'm sorry if someone asked or commented on this and I missed it. I feel like I've seen Kelly on something before. Was she on an Entertainment talk show or something? She looks so familiar!





elle-mo said:


> Kelly looks like Cheryl Burke from 'Dancing With the Stars', I think that's why she looks so familiar. I've yet to find a redeeming quality about her yet...and yes, that 'chugging' of the prescription cough medicine is horrible, poor girls cheeks were all flushed too.



Agree -- she looks so familiar and I immediately thought of Cheryl Burke… but someone else too.

Anyway, unfortunately, I'm fixated on her teeth, which don't seem to be veneers, because I can see black, all around the gum line.  That's usually caps, no? I have no idea, but it's very distracting! Veneers should look more natural, even if they are too white and too perfect.

Also her nose is so skinny. Too skinny for an adult who isn't a Jackson.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna is a gluten for punishment!  Vickie hangs high dollar purchases over her head - the cars and now a house!


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna is a gluten for punishment!  Vickie hangs high dollar purchases over her head - the cars and now a house!



Brianna comes off bratty and ungrateful all the time. Not looking forward to seeing her again.


----------



## swags

terebina786 said:


> LOL! What acting career?  Terry is also on that Botched show I think on E!
> 
> I forgot about about Kelly! Her insistance that her daughter should go to school because she didn't have a fever because she's missed too much was stupid. She's in grade 4, not med school ... Don't like Kelly at all and that explanation of her and her husband's marriage was odd. She probably stayed with him for the money.



I don't think that kid was sick. Just whiny.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Brianna comes off bratty and ungrateful all the time. Not looking forward to seeing her again.



same here - never very fond of Brianna. I was surprised that she stayed in Oklahoma as long as she did. 
And really not looking forward to seeing the husband either.  He was terrible when we saw him a few seasons ago - a bully and control freak.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Cherrasaki said:


> LOl That would kill not only Heather but Terry too. These two are the biggest attention seekers and show offs.



I never understood why people with as much money as the Dubrows would agree to be on reality tv and air their dirty laundry. I know that money doesn't buy fame but for a regular person like me, I always imagine that having a house that is as extravagant as theirs would be enough for me and I wouldn't desire to show off how much money I have on national tv and have people poking around in my personal business/finances.



junqueprincess said:


> I watched something a few weeks ago with their audition tapes, etc. and candid interviews, Terry was the one that insisted they do Real Housewives. Apparently, Heather thought it was below her acting career and didn't want to do it.



I find it totally off putting what an attention whore Terry is made out to be and I feel like that is definitely not an attribute I would want in my plastic surgeon despite the fact that Terry has shown to be a very competent doctor on the show. I just don't understand why it wouldn't be enough for Terry to live a private life and why he always has to try to pursue attention in the limelight despite being very accomplished in his professional life.



horse17 said:


> I would bet that she was the one who instigated the whole Botched TV deal for him...



I feel like Terry needs no help in that department. Even before Real Housewives Terry was on a reality television show called The Swan and as mentioned in the post above, Terry was the one who pushed Heather to do the show.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> same here - never very fond of Brianna. I was surprised that she stayed in Oklahoma as long as she did.
> And really not looking forward to seeing the husband either.  He was terrible when we saw him a few seasons ago - a bully and control freak.



Brianna's husband was horrible and disgusting yet she couldn't shut up about how bad Brooks was.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> I never understood why people with as much money as the Dubrows would agree to be on reality tv and air their dirty laundry. I know that money doesn't buy fame but for a regular person like me, I always imagine that having a house that is as extravagant as theirs would be enough for me and I wouldn't desire to show off how much money I have on national tv and have people poking around in my personal business/finances.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it totally off putting what an attention whore Terry is made out to be and I feel like that is definitely not an attribute I would want in my plastic surgeon despite the fact that Terry has shown to be a very competent doctor on the show. I just don't understand why it wouldn't be enough for Terry to live a private life and why he always has to try to pursue attention in the limelight despite being very accomplished in his professional life.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Terry needs no help in that department. Even before Real Housewives Terry was on a reality television show called The Swan and as mentioned in the post above, Terry was the one who pushed Heather to do the show.


Terry's brother (I think he's dead now) was a guitarist with a very popular heavy metal band (don't recall the name because I'm not into heavy metal). Always made me wonder if his current carreer choice to move to reality tv and how much he enjoys being in the limelight maybe reflects some sibling rivalary - when he was a platisic surgeon and his brother was in the limelight? Just some armchair psychiatry speculation on my part.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Terry's brother (I think he's dead now) was a guitarist with a very popular heavy metal band (don't recall the name because I'm not into heavy metal). Always made me wonder if his current carreer choice to move to reality tv and how much he enjoys being in the limelight maybe reflects some sibling rivalary - when he was a platisic surgeon and his brother was in the limelight? Just some armchair psychiatry speculation on my part.


Quiet Riot was the band, very popular in the 80's.

I agree so weird they are/were both famous but in polar opposite directions.

Also, did I hear Terry correctly- did he say he does not feel quilty about seeing his children only one hour per day, but only feels guilty about not feeling guilty? Wow!


----------



## lulilu

^^^ yes you heard it right.  Terry is having the time of his life, basking in all the limelight of the tv shows and the "fame" it is bringing him.  He is a self-centered jerk IMO and only cares about himself.  And his public image -- successful, big house, attractive wife.  I think the new house was to keep Heather busy while he pursued his tv "career."


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> Quiet Riot was the band, very popular in the 80's.
> 
> I agree so weird they are/were both famous but in polar opposite directions.
> 
> Also, did I hear Terry correctly- did he say he does not feel quilty about seeing his children only one hour per day, but only feels guilty about not feeling guilty? Wow!


Yes that the's the group! And you did hear correctly!


----------



## AECornell

I haven't watched any of it (we don't have it on tv here) but I think there is a difference between guilt and sadness. My husband spends about an hour with our son each day (leaves early for work and then only has about an hour with him at night between getting home and bed time), but I dont think he would feel guilty for not seeing him more each day. He's at work and providing for us in a high demand career. But he probably feels sad that he's not here more during the week days. So I would wonder if Terry feels sad for not seeing the kids more. They are bigger now and maybe the need to be there more was higher when they were little and there was more to miss?


----------



## Deco

CanuckBagLover said:


> Terry's brother (I think he's dead now) was a guitarist with a very popular heavy metal band (don't recall the name because I'm not into heavy metal). Always made me wonder if his current carreer choice to move to reality tv and how much he enjoys being in the limelight maybe reflects some sibling rivalary - when he was a platisic surgeon and his brother was in the limelight? Just some armchair psychiatry speculation on my part.


Not guitarist, lead singer/front man.  Kevin Dubrow of Quiet Riot. They had a couple of big hits in the 80s, Bang Your Head, Cum on Feel the Noise.  He died about 10 years ago.  I don't remember of what. But he did look quite a bit like Terry.

EDIT: cause of death cocaine overdose

MORE EDITS: Sorry, others have posted this already.


----------



## lulilu

AECornell, you are right about the difference between guilt and sadness.  And I agree that your DH should not feel guilty if his job requires long work hours.  But it sounds as if your DH is home weekends and Terry works 7 days a week, rarely seeing the children, because of his willingness to take on work projects.  Not totally out of a desire to care for his family, who clearly have more than most people.  And I think that as kids are his age, their father's presence and influence on their growing perception of men and the world is greater than ever.  My dad was a workaholic, who never went to little league, musical performances etc.  It had a negative impact on my brother especially, but it impacted all the children.


----------



## imgg

Decophile said:


> Not guitarist, lead singer/front man.  Kevin Dubrow of Quiet Riot. They had a couple of big hits in the 80s, Bang Your Head, Cum on Feel the Noise.  He died about 10 years ago.  I don't remember of what. But he did look quite a bit like Terry.
> 
> EDIT: cause of death cocaine overdose
> 
> MORE EDITS: Sorry, others have posted this already.


I admit it, I bought their album in the 80's.  I was a young teen  living in Germany and 80's rock was the best.

The Dubrows must have strong genes because his girls look just like him too.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes that the's the group! And you did hear correctly!


Even it you feel that way, what a totally insensitive things to say on camera about your children.   Why have 4 children if you don't really care about spending time with them!


----------



## AECornell

Oh yes I totally agree with you! I think Terry only cared about Terry and his ego is gigantic. The more work he does, the better is makes him feel, strokes his ego. Plus I'm sure he loves to do appearances as well.

My DH would never miss any of the important stuff! Unless it was unavoidable, like big meetings, etc. Then again he'd rather not work at all and be home! Lol.



lulilu said:


> AECornell, you are right about the difference between guilt and sadness.  And I agree that your DH should not feel guilty if his job requires long work hours.  But it sounds as if your DH is home weekends and Terry works 7 days a week, rarely seeing the children, because of his willingness to take on work projects.  Not totally out of a desire to care for his family, who clearly have more than most people.  And I think that as kids are his age, their father's presence and influence on their growing perception of men and the world is greater than ever.  My dad was a workaholic, who never went to little league, musical performances etc.  It had a negative impact on my brother especially, but it impacted all the children.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> Even it you feel that way, what a totally insensitive things to say on camera about your children.   Why have 4 children if you don't really care about spending time with them!



If it was Terry that wanted to have 4 kids it would be strange but perhaps that was his wife? Regardless hopefully his kids will have nice money in the bank to pay for Uni. 

However, I sadly think that their situation is not unique with one person providing the main income and working too much and the other is the one staying home.


----------



## slyyls

I have a feeling that the Dubrows have another show in the works.   I wouldn't be surprised if they have been filming the building of their new house.     
Heather's acting career seems to have settled into reality television; which isn't a bad thing, since she's probably earning more than she ever did from her non reality acting jobs.


----------



## amrx87

I can't STAND Megan!!! All this BS about her being infertile, when her husband had a vasectomy. Come on. And grow up about the needles- you're 30 something years old. You want to undergo IVF and you can't handle an IV!? Good luck with childbirth.


----------



## slang

I am really not liking the new girl Kelly. Something is off about her, like she is trying too hard...


----------



## bag-princess

amrx87 said:


> I can't STAND Megan!!! All this BS about her being infertile, when her husband had a vasectomy. Come on. And grow up about the needles- you're 30 something years old. You want to undergo IVF and you can't handle an IV!? Good luck with childbirth.





i can not stand her either!!!!  she makes my nerves itch!
first she was the cancer authority and then she was the fertility specialist!  she is so dumb.   and jim just treats her like she is a pest!   does she have no clue why that man bought another house in another state!!  he loves being away from her and i can't blame him.   he doesn't care at all about her being pregnant and if she thinks he was gone all the time before she is going to be in for a surprise if she thinks that baby will change that!  better women than her had tried that little trick and failed.


----------



## amrx87

slang said:


> I am really not liking the new girl Kelly. Something is off about her, like she is trying too hard...



YES!!! Those cheesy jokes are such obvious attempts (keyword: attempts) to get people to like to/relate to her.


----------



## imgg

slyyls said:


> I have a feeling that the Dubrows have another show in the works.   I wouldn't be surprised if they have been filming the building of their new house.
> Heather's acting career seems to have settled into reality television; which isn't a bad thing, since she's probably earning more than she ever did from her non reality acting jobs.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> If it was Terry that wanted to have 4 kids it would be strange but perhaps that was his wife? Regardless hopefully his kids will have nice money in the bank to pay for Uni.
> 
> However, I sadly think that their situation is not unique with one person providing the main income and working too much and the other is the one staying home.


It's not unique for one parent to make most of the money, but it is unique to admit you prefer to be at work than to be with your kids on national TV.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> It's not unique for one parent to make most of the money, but it is unique to admit you prefer to be at work than to be with your kids on national TV.


Yes - I don't think anyone faults parents (men or women) who have demanding jobs or the fact that they get satisfaction and enjoy their jobs, but as you say it is unusual to admit on national tv that you prefer to work than be with your kids.  Terry could also believe in the more traditional role of the "provider" and that by providing them with all the material stuff and security makes up for his absence. Somehow I can't see him changing a diaper.


----------



## lulilu

Nahreen said:


> If it was Terry that wanted to have 4 kids it would be strange but perhaps that was his wife? Regardless hopefully his kids will have nice money in the bank to pay for Uni.
> 
> However, I sadly think that their situation is not unique with one person providing the main income and working too much and the other is the one staying home.



Having a number of kids is a sign of wealth -- many upper class-type families have four or more kids.  This means you can afford all their needs, schooling etc.


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> I am really not liking the new girl Kelly. Something is off about her, like she is trying too hard...



What about her casually saying "woohoo" at the end of the lunch with the other women?  When they gave her the side eye, she acted all innocent, like is there something wrong?  You can't tell me she's never seen the show on tv over the ten years it's been on, and knows darn right well that's Vicki's "war cry."


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> What about her casually saying "woohoo" at the end of the lunch with the other women?  When they gave her the side eye, she acted all innocent, like is there something wrong?  You can't tell me she's never seen the show on tv over the ten years it's been on, and knows darn right well that's Vicki's "war cry."



Yes, this girl knows the show (woohoo and all!) including the past storyline with Vicki/Brooks - I think she "planned" to come in and be-friend Vicki knowing it would alienate the other ladies and secure her spot.
A lot of the "new" girls don't work out their first season and by the time the show is edited they are considered "friends of" (remember Lizzy and Danielle) but right out the gate Kelly is taking sides in something she wasn't around for last season and over sharing her marital problems. She's a little too much for me!


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> Having a number of kids is a sign of wealth -- many upper class-type families have four or more kids.  This means you can afford all their needs, schooling etc.


Not in California, unfortunately.  Usually people who have a lot of children are on Social Security/ Welfare as there is an incentive to keep having children.


----------



## Nahreen

I am looking at the dog wedding episode. Sorry but it was so silly with that wedding, some people must have a lot of money to waste. I see Ramona asking if she can cut a piece of cake and I see the person in charge of the cake allowing her to do so and then cleans up afterwards. If it was so important that the cake be cut and served, Ramona would have been told no.


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> Not in California, unfortunately.  Usually people who have a lot of children are on Social Security/ Welfare as there is an incentive to keep having children.



i don't think that really applies to the OC ladies. 

if we had more money, we probably would have had another kid or 2...but we would have needed a larger home,  another couple of college funds......i did the math, so we had 2.


----------



## legaldiva

Heathers so crazy. She wants Terry home more, but they build this massive new house and she brags about blowing the budget. So which is it?

Megan. Snooze. 

Tamra--I actually love her example of fitness as a life change, but I wonder if she would be doing it if not for Eddie. He always seems so disapproving of his wife.

Kelly. Oh dear. The thirst.


----------



## imgg

guccimamma said:


> i don't think that really applies to the OC ladies.
> 
> if we had more money, we probably would have had another kid or 2...but we would have needed a larger home,  another couple of college funds......i did the math, so we had 2.


My post was never meant to apply to the wealthy or OC, more about who is having the most children and it tends not to be the upper class, for similar reasons you pointed out.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes - I don't think anyone faults parents (men or women) who have demanding jobs or the fact that they get satisfaction and enjoy their jobs, but as you say it is unusual to admit on national tv that you prefer to work than be with your kids.  Terry could also believe in the more traditional role of the "provider" and that by providing them with all the material stuff and security makes up for his absence. Somehow I can't see him changing a diaper.


Heather doesn't strike me as the diaper changing mom either!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> Heather doesn't strike me as the diaper changing mom either!


True!!


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> My post was never meant to apply to the wealthy or OC, more about who is having the most children and it tends not to be the upper class, for similar reasons you pointed out.


Same way here in Ga.  Wealthy families have maybe 2-3 at the most.  The majority of people who have the most children seem to be lower income or on govt assistance.


----------



## pink1

That's interesting on the number of kids (I only have one).  But anyway where we live (upper middle class suburbia on edge of a very wealthy area) 3-4 kids has started to become more "normal."


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> Couldn't agree more with this! I understand she wants Terry to spend more time with the kids, but I could not help but roll my eyes when she said how she wished he would work less. And who exactly does she think is going to pay for her lifestyle and this preposterous new home she just had to have because the bedrooms in her old house weren't close enough together?
> 
> I also couldn't believe what Kelly was saying about her husband. Doesn't exactly speak volumes about the state of Kelly's sanity, let alone her husband's. Although I do not find this season to be particularly entertaining so far, anything is better than an entire season-long story line about Brooks' cancer. Jesus that was unbearable.


ITA with everything you said!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, kind of a snoozefest. Lots of the show seemed to be rehashing Vicki and Brooks - and that seems to be the flow of this whole season - all the ladies going on about Vicki and Brooks.
> What Brooks did is unforgivable, and I hope we don't have to continually hear about it.  I'm willing to cut Vicki some slack, she did some bad things too, but she seems to have regret - I believe in another chance. I myself have a few fumbles in my day - not fake cancer, but regretful mistakes.
> So, I hope the ladies can do the same, and accept Vicki on a friendly basis - (they don't all have to become bff's). I think that is wishful thinking - from the previews, Shannon really has a stink on about it.
> 
> Kelly is doomed - she's really not coming off well so far. The whole sending her daughter to school scene didn't show her in the best light, and then the weird explanations about her marriage --- umm, no thanks!
> Make her come off as pretty shallow.
> And if she tries to be Vicki's pal, that will pit her against the other ladies.


I thought it was odd she told her 9 year old to take a swig of cough medicine straight from the bottle!  Is she teaching her daughter to become an addict?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some dirt on Kelly and her marriage - http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/06/information-comes-kelly-dodds-dramatic-violent-past-husband/


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Interesting!


----------



## caitlin1214

purseinsanity said:


> I thought it was odd she told her 9 year old to take a swig of cough medicine straight from the bottle!  Is she teaching her daughter to become an addict?


And yet she wouldn't letter take dance lessons because she automatically equated "dancing" with "on the pole"! 

Where is that woman's mind?


----------



## sgj99

I want to slap Vicki!  her ignorance and insulting behavior about the rural parts of our nation and any where besides Orange County drives me nuts!  she says she's classy and traveled the world but is freaked out if there isn't a major department store or a strip mall in view?  i've said it before and i'll say it again:  the few times i've been to Oklahoma i thought the people there were the nicest folks i'd meet as a whole.


----------



## cdtracing

[QU OTE="sgj99, post: 30423200, member: 133460"]I want to slap Vicki!  her ignorance and insulting behavior about the rural parts of our nation and any where besides Orange County drives me nuts!  she says she's classy and traveled the world but is freaked out if there isn't a major department store or a strip mall in view?  i've said it before and i'll say it again:  the few times i've been to Oklahoma i thought the people there were the nicest folks i'd meet as a whole.[/QUOTE]

Remember when she went on the family vacay to Italy & complained the whole time because there were so many Italians that didn't speak English?  Or when she had that massive melt down of a screaming fit when the driver sent to pick them up to take them to the airport showed up in a mini van?    Yes...she's a real classy world traveler! 






  Nothing wrong with Oklahoma or the people that live there.  Every person I've come in contact with when we have gone to Oklahoma are very nice, polite people.  They're just not self absorbed & shallow like she is.  I second wanting to slap her.  She still has not come clean about her involvement with the Brooks cancer fiasco.  She wants to sweep it under the rug & pretend it never happened.  Way to really address your problems, Viki!


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> [QU OTE="sgj99, post: 30423200, member: 133460"]I want to slap Vicki!  her ignorance and insulting behavior about the rural parts of our nation and any where besides Orange County drives me nuts!  she says she's classy and traveled the world but is freaked out if there isn't a major department store or a strip mall in view?  i've said it before and i'll say it again:  the few times i've been to Oklahoma i thought the people there were the nicest folks i'd meet as a whole.



Remember when she went on the family vacay to Italy & complained the whole time because there were so many Italians that didn't speak English?  Or when she had that massive melt down of a screaming fit when the driver sent to pick them up to take them to the airport showed up in a mini van?    Yes...she's a real classy world traveler! 





  Nothing wrong with Oklahoma or the people that live there.  Every person I've come in contact with when we have gone to Oklahoma are very nice, polite people.  They're just not self absorbed & shallow like she is.  I second wanting to slap her.  She still has not come clean about her involvement with the Brooks cancer fiasco.  She wants to sweep it under the rug & pretend it never happened.  Way to really address your problems, Viki![/QUOTE]

Haha, I was just going to post about her going to Italy and complaining they all spoke Italian and also when she asked for wine she got Italian wine instead of wine from California and she was miffed about that!


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Haha, I was just going to post about her going to Italy and complaining they all spoke Italian and also when she asked for wine she got Italian wine instead of wine from California and she was miffed about that!








  I had forgotten about the wine.  She was pissed that she was served Italian Wine instead of Californian.  What did she think she was going to get??  She's not only a classy world traveler but also a wine connoisseur!


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> [QU OTE="sgj99, post: 30423200, member: 133460"]I want to slap Vicki!  her ignorance and insulting behavior about the rural parts of our nation and any where besides Orange County drives me nuts!  she says she's classy and traveled the world but is freaked out if there isn't a major department store or a strip mall in view?  i've said it before and i'll say it again:  the few times i've been to Oklahoma i thought the people there were the nicest folks i'd meet as a whole.



Remember when she went on the family vacay to Italy & complained the whole time because there were so many Italians that didn't speak English?  Or when she had that massive melt down of a screaming fit when the driver sent to pick them up to take them to the airport showed up in a mini van?    Yes...she's a real classy world traveler! 





  Nothing wrong with Oklahoma or the people that live there.  Every person I've come in contact with when we have gone to Oklahoma are very nice, polite people.  They're just not self absorbed & shallow like she is.  I second wanting to slap her.  She still has not come clean about her involvement with the Brooks cancer fiasco.  She wants to sweep it under the rug & pretend it never happened.  Way to really address your problems, Viki![/QUOTE]
Make me three!  I'm sure she thinks she knows all about Mexicans because she goes to Puerto Vallarto too.


----------



## swags

I think Tamra, Heather and Shannon need to shut up about Vicki. She chose to believe Brooks longer than she should have, yes. Just because Shannon hung her husband out to dry last season doesn't mean everyone needs to do that. Heather has to fill her days with picking out ice cube dispensers because she has people to do literally everything else for her. Tamra's family life is screwed up as well.
And please, why did they show Heathers nasty leech scene again and Meghan giving herself shots? Gross.


----------



## slang

^ but it wasn't just a case of Vicki believing Brooks, she lied to cover for him which is why they are really mad. She told a bunch of lies that al came back to bite her in the butt, including lying that Terry had a colleague go in the middle of the night to give him an IV etc.

Personally I am sick of this storyline, it is obvious Vicki is a liar and got caught and will never admit it, so let's move on


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I think Tamra, Heather and Shannon need to shut up about Vicki. She chose to believe Brooks longer than she should have, yes. Just because Shannon hung her husband out to dry last season doesn't mean everyone needs to do that. Heather has to fill her days with picking out ice cube dispensers because she has people to do literally everything else for her. Tamra's family life is screwed up as well.
> And please, why did they show Heathers nasty leech scene again and Meghan giving herself shots? Gross.



This is season is just awful.  I don't want to rehash of Brooks yet again. 
Vicki does not have the capacity to offer the apology that these women want and I'm not sure that any apology would suffice for these women.  
I feel Heather's nasty leech scene and Meghan giving herself shots were just filler - like they had nothing better to show.  
Meghan irritates the hell out of me and overacting regarding her "phobia" of needles. 
The new girl is just trailer trash. 
Vicki was obnoxious and I hope she drove more than what was actually shown. I feel sorry for Brianna being sick  with 2 young kids and an iffy husband.  She doesn't seem to have any emotional support but Vicki isn't going to give her the emotional support she needs. 
Interesting that Shannon is downsizing and mentions her eldest daughter is going to go to public school (money problems?) and why was her eldest daughter made up like a hooker?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Nothing like leaving your daughter who has just returned from the hospital and says she feels faint alone with two small children. Maybe she could justify it for work, but for a beach party? It's obvious how close they are when Brianna can't even voice her needs because her mother is more concerned about still defending an lying abuser because she was "in love." I can see the appeal of OK.


----------



## lulilu

IDK why Vicki didn't hire someone to care for the kids and look in on her daughter.  How hard would that be?  I know she's a workaholic, but leaving her daughter in that condition, with a newly implanted pik line, the minute she was released from hospital was more than inconsiderate.  She dragged Briana home, only to run out the first minute she could?  Not good.
I am sick of the Vicki trashing as well.  It is mind-numbing.
There are really no story lines here.  The beach "party" was pitiful.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> Remember when she went on the family vacay to Italy & complained the whole time because there were so many Italians that didn't speak English?  Or when she had that massive melt down of a screaming fit when the driver sent to pick them up to take them to the airport showed up in a mini van?    Yes...she's a real classy world traveler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Oklahoma or the people that live there.  Every person I've come in contact with when we have gone to Oklahoma are very nice, polite people.  They're just not self absorbed & shallow like she is.  I second wanting to slap her.  She still has not come clean about her involvement with the Brooks cancer fiasco.  She wants to sweep it under the rug & pretend it never happened.  Way to really address your problems, Viki!





slang said:


> Haha, I was just going to post about her going to Italy and complaining they all spoke Italian and also when she asked for wine she got Italian wine instead of wine from California and she was miffed about that!





purseinsanity said:


> Make me three!  I'm sure she thinks she knows all about Mexicans because she goes to Puerto Vallarto too.



great examples of Vicki's arrogance and ignorance.

she acted like she'd never been out of a metropolitan area before!  i live in the fourth largest city in the States and am not ignorant about how rural areas or the desert look.  Orange County is not the end all and be all of civilization.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

swags said:


> I think Tamra, Heather and Shannon need to shut up about Vicki. She chose to believe Brooks longer than she should have, yes. Just because Shannon hung her husband out to dry last season doesn't mean everyone needs to do that. Heather has to fill her days with picking out ice cube dispensers because she has people to do literally everything else for her. Tamra's family life is screwed up as well.
> *And please, why did they show Heathers nasty leech scene again and Meghan giving herself shots? Gross*.


 Soooo gross and sooo not necessary! Like no reason for us to watch Meghan's "home videos" of that - hope we don't have to see that every time she has to do that.


----------



## slang

I'm confused, when the new girl talks about knowing about bad relationships etc (when comparing herself to Vicki/Brooks) is she referring to her husband? She said a lot of horrible things about him and how bad he treated her but she decided to stay with him so I don't want to hear how bad he is since you called off the divorce and reconciled


----------



## pjhm

I found this episode to be depressing -sickness, needles, hospitals, meaningless conversation, Heather's conspicuous consumption, it all turned me off. Kept waiting for it to lighten up but it never did-not entertaining for me.


----------



## slang

The only thing I liked from this episode was Heather picking her ice cube shapes!
I'm not watching this show for serious issues, I want light entertainment that I don't have to over think about. Since I'm pretty sure I'll never own an appliance that makes 4 different shapes of ice cubes, I'll live vacariously through her lol!


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> ^ but it wasn't just a case of Vicki believing Brooks, she lied to cover for him which is why they are really mad. She told a bunch of lies that al came back to bite her in the butt, including lying that Terry had a colleague go in the middle of the night to give him an IV etc.
> 
> Personally I am sick of this storyline, it is obvious Vicki is a liar and got caught and will never admit it, so let's move on



I agree.  These women are still pissed because she flat out, bald faced lied to them.  She made up stories like the one about Terry being called out to give Brooks IV's & all those lies have come home to roost.  She has never genuinely apologized to these women for lying to them & she just wants to pretend all that crap never happened. She complains in her talking head points that she doesn't like how some of the women treat her & she thinks it's unfair.  Really??!!  She's lucky they speak to her at all.  These women have lost any respect they had for her & she won't own her behavior or what she did.  So far in this season, she has done nothing to redeem herself.  She can't even stay home to help her daughter with her grandchildren when Breanna  got out of the hospital; Viki had to go to a Beach Party.   Honestly, this franchise is reaching the end of it's run.  The OG of the OC needs to go.  I don't want to hear about the Brooks cancer crap anymore, either, but these women are not going to move on until she honestly takes ownership of what *SHE* did.  These women have to film with her but they don't have to like or trust her.  Viki is doing nothing to gain their trust.  She just whines & complains that no one treats her right.  Too bad; So sad; Cry me a river.


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> The only thing I liked from this episode was Heather picking her ice cube shapes!
> I'm not watching this show for serious issues, I want light entertainment that I don't have to over think about. Since I'm pretty sure I'll never own an appliance that makes 4 different shapes of ice cubes, I'll live vacariously through her lol!




I also liked the ice cubes. I had no idea that you can choose different  shapes of ice cubes - I made ice cubes the old school way in a tray in my freezer.
Poor Heather, so many decisions to make.

I also found this week's episode really boring - disappointing.
I know it won't happen, but I wish Vicki would just apologize for lying, and the women would accept and move on. Then stop talking about Brooks.

The show seemed so disjointed, I hope it improves as the season goes on.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  These women are still pissed because she flat out, bald faced lied to them.  She made up stories like the one about Terry being called out to give Brooks IV's & all those lies have come home to roost.  She has never genuinely apologized to these women for lying to them & she just wants to pretend all that crap never happened. She complains in her talking head points that she doesn't like how some of the women treat her & she thinks it's unfair.  Really??!!  She's lucky they speak to her at all.  These women have lost any respect they had for her & she won't own her behavior or what she did.  So far in this season, she has done nothing to redeem herself.  She can't even stay home to help her daughter with her grandchildren when Breanna  got out of the hospital; Viki had to go to a Beach Party.   Honestly, this franchise is reaching the end of it's run.  The OG of the OC needs to go.  I don't want to hear about the Brooks cancer crap anymore, either, but these women are not going to move on until she honestly takes ownership of what *SHE* did.  These women have to film with her but they don't have to like or trust her.  Viki is doing nothing to gain their trust.  She just whines & complains that no one treats her right.  Too bad; So sad; Cry me a river.



ALL OF THIS!!!  I cannot stand Vicki; what really slays me is that she is 'supposed' to be this wonderful and successful businesswoman, yet her behavior doesn't show any of this.  To continue with the Brooks BS .. sheesh, ENOUGH already!  Now, one thing that I do find interesting however (and wonder if this is one of the reasons why she keeps on sticking up for Brooks) .. she owns an INSURANCE company .. SOOOOOOO .. did she help Brooks with all his false paperwork and profit from it???  All I know, is that if I had been a customer and saw all that crap last season, I would have canceled my policy tout-suite!!!


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> ALL OF THIS!!!  I cannot stand Vicki; what really slays me is that she is 'supposed' to be this wonderful and successful businesswoman, yet her behavior doesn't show any of this.  To continue with the Brooks BS .. sheesh, ENOUGH already!  *Now, one thing that I do find interesting however (and wonder if this is one of the reasons why she keeps on sticking up for Brooks) .. she owns an INSURANCE company .. SOOOOOOO .. did she help Brooks with all his false paperwork and profit from it???  All I know, is that if I had been a customer and saw all that crap last season, I would have canceled my policy tout-suite!!!*



This is a good point & something that has crossed my mind.  She's suppose to be a very smart & savvy businesswoman & I'm not saying smart savvy business people can't get sucked in by a con artist.  Bernie Madoff investment scandal for example.  But she at some point she knew he was faking that crap & she lied to her so-called best friends to cover it up.  When the stories weren't adding up, she side stepped the questions & deflected it away from her.  That whole business smelled of week old roadkill on a summer day.  Her actions of lying for him & covering up for him just smacks of a total lack of integrity & moral bankruptcy.  My husband & I work hard for what we have & if our financial adviser displayed her complete lack of integrity, we would sever that relationship immediately.  There is no way I could trust some one to advise me about my financial future or sell me insurance who has such a low moral character or lack of integrity.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> This is a good point & something that has crossed my mind.  She's suppose to be a very smart & savvy businesswoman & I'm not saying smart savvy business people can't get sucked in by a con artist.  Bernie Madoff investment scandal for example.  But she at some point she knew he was faking that crap & she lied to her so-called best friends to cover it up.  When the stories weren't adding up, she side stepped the questions & deflected it away from her.  That whole business smelled of week old roadkill on a summer day.  Her actions of lying for him & covering up for him just smacks of a total lack of integrity & moral bankruptcy.  My husband & I work hard for what we have & if our financial adviser displayed her complete lack of integrity, we would sever that relationship immediately.  There is no way I could trust some one to advise me about my financial future or sell me insurance who has such a low moral character or lack of integrity.



AMEN!!!! .. 100%!!!!  She got caught lying, but yet .. she wants the other ladies to just kind of forget it and just let her go back to the way things were BEFORE this whole debacle.  I know that if someone outright lies to me, the friendship usually doesn't last because honesty is a pretty big thing with me .. you lie once, then what are the chances you will keep doing it.  Especially when someone takes advantage of you in conjunction with the lie .. that's a 100% total drop kick you Jesus over the goalposts of life in my book!!!  This whole episode where she makes her daughter drive the majority of the way from Oklahoma to Orange County, knowing full well how her daughter feels .. WTF?????  Wow ..


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> AMEN!!!! .. 100%!!!!  She got caught lying, but yet .. she wants the other ladies to just kind of forget it and just let her go back to the way things were BEFORE this whole debacle.  I know that if someone outright lies to me, the friendship usually doesn't last because honesty is a pretty big thing with me .. you lie once, then what are the chances you will keep doing it.  Especially when someone takes advantage of you in conjunction with the lie .. *that's a 100% total drop kick you Jesus over the goalposts of life in my book*!!!  This whole episode where she makes her daughter drive the majority of the way from Oklahoma to Orange County, knowing full well how her daughter feels .. WTF?????  Wow ..



I hate liars!  If I was on that show & I had to film with her, it would be an acting job where I would treat her like an acquaintance  in front of the camera & like a total Pariah off camera. I would have absolutely nothing to do with her unless the cameras were rolling & then I would probably throw up when the cameras stopped.  Once someone lies to me, I don't trust them again & I don't give them a second chance to lie to me again.
Your comment about drop kick you Jesus....is hysterical but appropriate!!


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I think Tamra, Heather and Shannon need to shut up about Vicki. She chose to believe Brooks longer than she should have, yes. Just because Shannon hung her husband out to dry last season doesn't mean everyone needs to do that.


I agree. When Vicki commits, she commits! For better or worse. Why are they going after her? It's a sad thing.


----------



## chaneljewel

ENOUGH about Brooks!   It's an old story line!  Vicki just needs to apologize then stop all the chatter women!   And Vicki leaving her sick daughter.  How selfish.  At least hire a sitter for the boys so her daughter can rest.  
That beach party was pitiful. The women kept talking about the wonderful decorations but I didn't see that.  Boring!!  
I hope the season gets better as right now it's lacking any kind of interest for me.


----------



## Prufrock613

*sigh* Vicktim gets old after a season or so.  She was blindly in love and did what she 'wanted' to do.  She will never cough up a genuine aplogy- ever.
  Bravo needs to drop this illness schtick...I'm about done.  Yolanda, Brooks, Megan (your husband froze his sperm you're not infertile(!)....stop acting like you're the messiah of fertility treatments...or show us your medical records


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I wonder how much the move of Brianna back to California was due to filming schedule - it seemed quite unnecessary and unwise given the fact she was battling an infection in her leg.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wonder how much the move of Brianna back to California was due to filming schedule - it seemed quite unnecessary and unwise given the fact she was battling an infection in her leg.



True, maybe they were worried no one would film with Vicki so Brianna was brought in so Vicki would at least have someone to film with


----------



## absolutpink

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wonder how much the move of Brianna back to California was due to filming schedule - it seemed quite unnecessary and unwise given the fact she was battling an infection in her leg.



I read on another website that Brianna signed a contract with Bravo and needed to be back in the OC to become a regular on the show, not sure how much truth there is to that but it does seem likely.

I'm so over the Brooks storyline! I feel like I cringe now whenever I hear his name... just enough already

I miss the (way) old days of RHOC when it was all about their lifestyles and less about ridiculous drama.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

absolutpink said:


> I read on another website that Brianna signed a contract with Bravo and needed to be back in the OC to become a regular on the show, not sure how much truth there is to that but it does seem likely.
> 
> I'm so over the Brooks storyline! I feel like I cringe now whenever I hear his name... just enough already
> 
> I miss the (way) old days of RHOC when it was all about their lifestyles and less about ridiculous drama.



Brianna signing a contract and needing to be back to film does makes sense - the whole thing felt very scripted to me, especially with her health crisis - who does that - drive across country with a serious leg infection?

Couldn't agree more with you on your other two comments.  Heather can be irritating but at least she embodies the lifestyle - disappointed her new home can't be filmed.  I really feel this show has jumped the shark. I watch it but I'm just bored. I don't mind Heather, but the rest I just can't stand.


----------



## swags

They should have dropped Meghan this season and cast Simon Barneys girlfriend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So is Brianna's husband no longer in the military?


----------



## rockhollow

I also wondered about the return of Brianna - and it makes sense now from the comments here. I bet they needed someone for Vicki to film with. I know the new girl, but that isn't sitting well with the other ladies, and if she wants more onscreen time.

They did say something about 'Ryan retiring' in the episode, so I guess that means he'll start selling insurance in OC. 
I'd say maybe he'd become a stay at home dad, while Brianna works, but with his past arrogance, can't see that happening.


----------



## Deco

sgj99 said:


> I want to slap Vicki!  her ignorance and insulting behavior about the rural parts of our nation and any where besides Orange County drives me nuts!  she says she's classy and traveled the world but is freaked out if there isn't a major department store or a strip mall in view?  i've said it before and i'll say it again:  the few times i've been to Oklahoma i thought the people there were the nicest folks i'd meet as a whole.


She's this way not because she's classy and traveled but provincial.  The irony.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> They should have dropped Meghan this season and cast Simon Barneys girlfriend.



Megan doesn't seem to add much to the show IMHO, not sure who Simon's girlfriend is... but that sure would add a heck of a lot of drama to the season!


----------



## junqueprincess

WillstarveforLV said:


> Soooo gross and sooo not necessary! Like no reason for us to watch Meghan's "home videos" of that - hope we don't have to see that every time she has to do that.



And do you believe they were a video diary for Jim? I don't, they were totally for Bravo.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

junqueprincess said:


> And do you believe they were a video diary for Jim? I don't, they were totally for Bravo.


yep!! I'm sure Jim hasn't seen them.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> yep!! I'm sure Jim hasn't seen them.



Jim doesn't seem very interested in her in the flesh in real life much less be interested enough to watch her videos.


----------



## mama13drama99

Just now watching.  Shannon is the most judgmental person on any of these shows.  There are plenty of them who judge, but she judges everything and always seems so far high up that there's no way she's on a horse...she just sits on that stick that's up her butt.

Tamara's wanting God to fix Ryan made me curse out loud.  I hope He forgives me for cursing about something that included Him.  I guess now I'm being judgmental for this next statement, but it seems she's making a mockery of her new faith.  Side note: I never realize her forehead was so wide.  Hair back is not a good look. Damn, that's more judgement...and cursing.

Vicki is disgusting on so many levels.  However when Breanna sat down crying and Vicki gave her that pacifying back rub AND in her interview chalked it up to being about money/buying her a house, my thoughts about her being a disgusting person were confirmed.  That just bought her a house comment is the very reason why she's lonely and unhappy and will probably never find a real relationship.  People (not speaking of here in this thread) felt like her divorcing Donn was great for her because he had become a deadbeat and was jealous of her success.  She calculates and mistreats people.  She buys love and affection.  She's a vile person.


----------



## coconutsboston

I wish they'd put the OC Angels on and freshen things up a bit.  Ashley, Tammy's daughters, etc...  A little 2nd gen Real Housewives. I'm sure there's enough drama to be had!


----------



## purseinsanity

mama13drama99 said:


> Just now watching.  Shannon is the most judgmental person on any of these shows.  There are plenty of them who judge, but she judges everything and always seems so far high up that there's no way she's on a horse...she just sits on that stick that's up her butt.


Don't you mean the enema up her butt?


----------



## mama13drama99

purseinsanity said:


> Don't you mean the enema up her butt?



OMG...I NEEDED that laugh! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

The new girl Kelly seems like a real piece of work, the way she was screaming at her mom when her mom arrived at the beach...just seemed like she was trying way too hard to be funny


----------



## absolutpink

coconutsboston said:


> I wish they'd put the OC Angels on and freshen things up a bit.  Ashley, Tammy's daughters, etc...  A little 2nd gen Real Housewives. I'm sure there's enough drama to be had!


I follow Ashley on IG and I would love to see her back on the OC, I think she would add something desperately needed to the cast! I think Tammy's daughters had some issues after the show, I can't remember exactly what but I think both of them have been arrested at some point.



MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> The new girl Kelly seems like a real piece of work, the way she was screaming at her mom when her mom arrived at the beach...just seemed like she was trying way too hard to be funny


She definitely seems like's she's trying too hard. She reminds me of Gretchen...


----------



## coconutsboston

absolutpink said:


> I follow Ashley on IG and I would love to see her back on the OC, I think she would add something desperately needed to the cast! *I think Tammy's daughters had some issues after the show, I can't remember exactly what but I think both of them have been arrested at some point.*
> 
> 
> She definitely seems like's she's trying too hard. She reminds me of Gretchen...


They were. I think Lynn Curtin's daughters (or one of them at least) got into some trouble too.


----------



## Prufrock613

Yes!  Lynn's youngest daughter is a porn girl!


----------



## cdtracing

absolutpink said:


> I follow Ashley on IG and I would love to see her back on the OC, I think she would add something desperately needed to the cast! I think Tammy's daughters had some issues after the show, I can't remember exactly what but I think both of them have been arrested at some point.





coconutsboston said:


> They were. I think Lynn Curtin's daughters (or one of them at least) got into some trouble too.



If I remember correctly, Tammy's ex-husband, who was behind the OC Angels, died suddenly & without a will.  I think there was a big stink with his young, Taiwanese mail order wife getting everything & cutting his daughters out.  Never did hear how it was finally settled.  I do think both of them have had issues & brushes with the law.

As far a Lynn Curtain's daughters, both of them has gotten into adult entertainment with the youngest, Alexa, doing some porn & getting into brushes with the law, most recently for petty theft & assault & battery.   Some how, I don't think Andy & Bravo will be bringing these girls back unless they do a spin off show & call it Children of the OC...Issues, Disappointments & Lockups.  They have plenty to pick the cast from...Lauri's son, Josh, Tamra's son, Ryan, Lynn's daughters, & Tammy's daughters.


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree that Shannon is SO judgmental.   I used to like her, but not now.


----------



## Megs

Just caught up! 

So I'm confused because I thought Vicki had admitted that Brooks for sure lied. It seems like she's going back on that but I'm over that story line. To be honest, I was shocked she didn't stay with B and the kids when her daughter clearly needed help and was sick. That was bizarre! I bet much of what Vicki does for work could be done from home, not like she's an ER surgeon being called in. 

Heather is rich, I get it. So many ice cubes! I actually don't mind Heather but sometimes she overplays her wealthy wife role. If Terry didn't work so hard she couldn't buy such massive grills for her chef! 

New girl, she tries to hard and her stories about her husband were a little scary! 

As for Meghan, her IVF storyline is going to bother people. I totally think it's great for women to share, and I don't even mind the shot, but clearly this is her major storyline. I have a very hard time believing she needed that cryo tank to carry Jim's specimen in her car. And I guess the other part I think will annoy some is that Meghan is really harping on her IVF journey, but she was so lucky to get pregnant her first cycle and the only reason she said they needed IVF is because her husband had a vasectomy. Majority of people who have IVF have tried for years to get pregnant, and I'm not taking away from the fact that she needed IVF, but she got pregnant her first cycle of trying!


----------



## purseinsanity

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG...I NEEDED that laugh! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

Heather is rather obnoxious about how much she has and how much she spends.  The ice cube thing was over the top.  The biggest grill for her "chef."  I thought most people referred to their "cooks," like they refer to their "drivers," not "chauffeurs."  She acts like new money with her bragging (doesn't everyone have a luggage room?) and Chanel underwear.  JMHO  At least Shannon humble brags about her house and its basketball court and hidden room.


----------



## Megs

lulilu said:


> Heather is rather obnoxious about how much she has and how much she spends.  The ice cube thing was over the top.  The biggest grill for her "chef."  I thought most people referred to their "cooks," like they refer to their "drivers," not "chauffeurs."  She acts like new money with her bragging (doesn't everyone have a luggage room?) and Chanel underwear.  JMHO  At least Shannon humble brags about her house and its basketball court and hidden room.



Ya Shannon hides it much better - always has. Heather is really over the top and always sharing exactly how much everything is and how over budget and how important 4 kinds of ice are blah blah.


----------



## coconutsboston

lulilu said:


> Heather is rather obnoxious about how much she has and how much she spends.  The ice cube thing was over the top.  The biggest grill for her "chef."  I thought most people referred to their "cooks," like they refer to their "drivers," not "chauffeurs."  She acts like new money with her bragging (doesn't everyone have a luggage room?) and Chanel underwear.  JMHO  At least Shannon humble brags about her house and its basketball court and hidden room.



Even then, Shannon said it in reference to this house being over the top and downsizing in the new one.  

Heather's always been pretty obnoxious with the bragging, but this last episode made me think it's a lot of lip service for a house they'll never be able to show on the show...


----------



## absolutpink

coconutsboston said:


> Even then, Shannon said it in reference to this house being over the top and downsizing in the new one.
> 
> Heather's always been pretty obnoxious with the bragging, but this last episode made me think it's a lot of lip service for a house they'll never be able to show on the show...



Heather said in a comment on IG this morning that they *are* allowed to film the house.


----------



## coconutsboston

absolutpink said:


> Heather said in a comment on IG this morning that they *are* allowed to film the house.


Good! I want to see it after all the hype.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> Good! I want to see it after all the hype.


oh I hope so!  One reason I'm still watching this season.


----------



## cdtracing

As much as I dislike Heather's obnoxious bragging about how expensive & "over indulged" everything is, I can't wait to see the finished house.  It'll be the only thing worth watching this Season.  Seems like everything is going to revolve around either Megan's IF process  or needy, desperate, lying, manipulating Icky Viki .
Hopefully, we'll get a respite & get to at least see something spectacular.


----------



## imgg

I just watched last weeks episode and while I feel for anyone who is really sick, why on earth would you want to film that part of your life?  I find Vicky boring, but I find Brianna extremely boring, even when she is not sick.  Sorry, I don't want to see it.  I'm only watching like many of you for Heathers house and at least the new girl is entertaining.


----------



## sgj99

i want to see Heather's new house but i'm really tired of hearing Heather complain and whine about all the work she's doing designing this home.  pppuuullleeezzz!  yes, it's a lot to do but hard work is not picking out ice cube shapes.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i want to see Heather's new house but i'm really tired of hearing Heather complain and whine about all the work she's doing designing this home.  pppuuullleeezzz!  yes, it's a lot to do but hard work is not picking out ice cube shapes.


Exactly...she never bothered me that much until now....now she acts as though this new home is such a "burden"


----------



## cafecreme15

Agree about Heather and her house. I can't stand listening to her whine anymore. It's gotten quite old. I found last night's episode to be an absolute snoozefest. I even paused it in the middle so I could take a shower. I watch Odd Mom Out after rhooc though, and that was great!


----------



## CeeJay

Megs said:


> Just caught up!
> 
> So I'm confused because I thought *Vicki had admitted that Brooks for sure lied*. It seems like she's going back on that but I'm over that story line. To be honest, I was shocked she didn't stay with B and the kids when her daughter clearly needed help and was sick. That was bizarre! I bet much of what Vicki does for work could be done from home, not like she's an ER surgeon being called in.
> 
> As for Meghan, her IVF storyline is going to bother people. I totally think it's great for women to share, and I don't even mind the shot, but clearly this is her major storyline. I have a very hard time believing she needed that cryo tank to carry Jim's specimen in her car. And I guess the other part I think will annoy some is that Meghan is really harping on her IVF journey, but she was so lucky to get pregnant her first cycle and the only reason she said they needed IVF is because her husband had a vasectomy. Majority of people who have IVF have tried for years to get pregnant, and I'm not taking away from the fact that she needed IVF, but she got pregnant her first cycle of trying!



BINGO *Megs* .. that's why I don't get why folks would be upset with the other gals!!  During last year's reunion fete, Vicki ADMITTED that she had lied, that she had known about Brooks scam!!!  Sorry, but if someone did that to me, I wouldn't want to be "friends" with them either .. an "acquaintance"? .. sure, but she is NO friend!  In addition, when Brianna was gasping for breath .. why the heck did Vicki attempt to drive her to the hospital .. call 911 for cripes sake .. SHEESH!!!! 

As far as Meghan, I liked her last year because she called Vicki out .. but honestly, watching this year .. and especially her interactions with her husband are CRINGE-WORTHY!!!  Honestly, if my husband acted like that, I would seriously question his loyalty to the marriage .. he just doesn't seem to care about anything that she does.  Sadly, I don't predict a long marriage for those two ..


----------



## cafecreme15

CeeJay said:


> As far as Meghan, I liked her last year because she called Vicki out .. but honestly, watching this year .. and especially her interactions with her husband are CRINGE-WORTHY!!!  Honestly, if my husband acted like that, I would seriously question his loyalty to the marriage .. he just doesn't seem to care about anything that she does.  Sadly, I don't predict a long marriage for those two ..



I completely agree with you! Watching Meghan and Jimmy interact makes me extremely uncomfortable. It is clear he is not interested in her or her IVF treatments in the least. I don't think he could act less enthusiastic about the whole thing if he tried. I feel rather sorry for her, and can't help but wonder if this was her attempt at trying to bring him closer to her. I think another poster said this a while back, but many, many women who came before Meghan have tried this, and have unfortunately found it does not have a terribly high rate of success.


----------



## absolutpink

cafecreme15 said:


> I completely agree with you! Watching Meghan and Jimmy interact makes me extremely uncomfortable. It is clear he is not interested in her or her IVF treatments in the least. I don't think he could act less enthusiastic about the whole thing if he tried. I feel rather sorry for her, and can't help but wonder if this was her attempt at trying to bring him closer to her. I think another poster said this a while back, but many, many women who came before Meghan have tried this, and have unfortunately found it does not have a terribly high rate of success.



I wasn't a fan of Meghan last year, but this year I just feel bad for her. It's clear that he doesn't care about their marriage at all, and I definitely foresee her becoming a single mom.


----------



## lulilu

I agree re Jimmy's participation in the marriage.  He was way more interested in those candles he wants to sell (WTF????) than Meghan being pregnant.  He kept
interrupting her to talk about the candles!


----------



## swags

I only got about halfway through the episode. I thought Brianna coming out  of the house all dramatic was over the top.  She's such a cranky person, its hard to feel bad for her.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I only got about halfway through the episode. I thought Brianna coming out  of the house all dramatic was over the top.  She's such a cranky person, its hard to feel bad for her.


The doctors said her lymph nodes were enlarged and pressing on her lungs.  I only have asthma, not Brianna's condition, and when you can't fill your lung with air, it is distressing to say the least.


----------



## Deco

Most people resort to IVF only after extended inability to conceive on their own or through artificial insemination because they're actually infertile.  This is why success rates are so low.  The process is for people who have tried and failed for a variety of known and unknown reasons.  Meghan succeeded on her first try because she's not infertile and her husband's swimmers aren't damaged/defective (only stopped up).  Makes it all the more ridiculous that her storyline is IVF for expediency.  I don't think they even attempted a vasectomy reversal, which is the first thing most people do.  The added drama of her needle phobia is too much.  Hope we don't get more servings of her needle agony scenes.  I couldn't care less.
Shannon is an overt pearl clutcher with zero poker face.  The only thing Meghan got right is calling Shannon's eyes "judgey." 
I'm no fan of Brianna, but Vicky leaving her with two little ones when she was feeling like crap is pretty heartless.  As if her empire were going to crumble if she missed one more day of work.  She probably thinks she's the best mom on earth.  I see her as a tangled mess of double standards and ironies.


----------



## cdtracing

Megan's barrage of comments about her infertility is complete & total BS & is truly a slap in the face of women who really do suffer from infertility.  She got pregnant on her first IVF attempt....she does NOT have infertility issues.  No, they did not try to reverse Jim's vasectomy; they just unfroze he sperm. He probably doesn't want it reversed cause that would mean she would have to get pregnant the old fashion way &, honestly, he doesn't seem that interested in her or what she does.  With IVF, he doesn't even need to be in the same state, much less the same room.  He probably figures that's a win win for him & he can devote more time to his candles which he seems to have way more interest in.

And as far a Icky Viki is concerned...I'm sick of her & her delusional reality she lives in.  Sick of looking at her, sick of hearing her voice, sick of hearing her complain & whine, sick of hearing her blow her own horn about what a great friend & mom she is because she does so much for everyone, sick of her lies, bullsh*t, & phony behavior.  She has no redeeming qualities at this point.


----------



## JNH14

Meghan was on WWHL after last night's show. Someone phoned in and called her on Jim's complete lack of interest in having a baby. She said that he's much better now that he can see and "feel" the baby. Um, don't think he is interested in the least- and they are NEVER together-he's always off working out of state.

His poll last night was whether Shannon should forgive Vicki... 65% who responded said No...I'd have to agree. So tired of this whole saga in Orange County. This season is absolutely a snooze...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'm so over this show.  Not one woman I'm interested in.  Stupid rehashed story lines.  Would like to see Heather's finished Chateau Dubrow but not even sure if that's enough to keep me going.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I completely agree with you! Watching Meghan and Jimmy interact makes me extremely uncomfortable. It is clear he is not interested in her or her IVF treatments in the least. I don't think he could act less enthusiastic about the whole thing if he tried. I feel rather sorry for her, and can't help but wonder if this was her attempt at trying to bring him closer to her. I think another poster said this a while back, but many, many women who came before Meghan have tried this, and have unfortunately found it does not have a terribly high rate of success.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Megan's barrage of comments about her infertility is complete & total BS & is truly a slap in the face of women who really do suffer from infertility.  She got pregnant on her first IVF attempt....she does NOT have infertility issues.  No, they did not try to reverse Jim's vasectomy; they just unfroze he sperm. *He probably doesn't want it reversed cause that would mean she would have to get pregnant the old fashion way* &, honestly, he doesn't seem that interested in her or what she does.  With IVF, he doesn't even need to be in the same state, much less the same room.  He probably figures that's a win win for him & he can devote more time to his candles which he seems to have way more interest in.
> 
> And as far a Icky Viki is concerned...I'm sick of her & her delusional reality she lives in.  Sick of looking at her, sick of hearing her voice, sick of hearing her complain & whine, sick of hearing her blow her own horn about what a great friend & mom she is because she does so much for everyone, sick of her lies, bullsh*t, & phony behavior.  She has no redeeming qualities at this point.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> Megan's barrage of comments about her infertility is complete & total BS & is truly a slap in the face of women who really do suffer from infertility.  She got pregnant on her first IVF attempt....she does NOT have infertility issues.  No, they did not try to reverse Jim's vasectomy; they just unfroze he sperm. *He probably doesn't want it reversed cause that would mean she would have to get pregnant the old fashion way &, honestly, he doesn't seem that interested in her or what she does*.  With IVF, he doesn't even need to be in the same state, much less the same room.  He probably figures that's a win win for him & he can devote more time to his candles which he seems to have way more interest in.
> 
> And as far a Vicki is concerned...I'm sick of her & her delusional reality she lives in.  *Sick of looking at her, sick of hearing her voice, sick of hearing her complain & whine, sick of hearing her blow her own horn about what a great friend & mom she is because she does so much for everyone, sick of her lies, bullsh*t, & phony behavior*.  *She has no redeeming qualities at this point*.



AMEN to the first bolded; I don't think he wanted any more kids .. and I truly believe that he just doesn't give a d*mn about her.  Pretty sad because, as someone else pointed out, she'll likely be a single mother.  Is she his 3rd or 4th wife? .. he should have just given up at two! 

100% to the second bolded; SO TIRED of her .. honestly, I can't stand that whining and honestly .. it truly amazes me that she is the CEO of her own company!  However, then again, I suppose she would just yell and scream at everyone and as a result, would get her way.  I've worked with some pretty bad males in my career (Financial Services - EGOS!), but honestly .. I would rather work with them then with someone like her! 

Last item .. WHEN DID SHE EVER HAVE ANY REDEEMING QUALITIES? .. I sure as heck don't remember!!!  LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> i want to see Heather's new house but i'm really tired of hearing Heather complain and whine about all the work she's doing designing this home.  pppuuullleeezzz!  yes, it's a lot to do but hard work is not picking out ice cube shapes.


I remember being at Canadian Tire with my dad and picking out a new doorknob for my broom closet to replace one I had that was broken.

I remember talking to him about someone building a big house and how I can imagine the drawer pull/doorknob budget must be huge. (I didn't tell him I was thinking of Heather because he doesn't watch the show.)



lulilu said:


> The doctors said her lymph nodes were enlarged and pressing on her lungs.  I only have asthma, not Brianna's condition, and when you can't fill your lung with air, it is distressing to say the least.


I remember having a very bad chest cold and having to go out of my apartment for something. My shallow breathing was unsettling, but I knew that once I got better, I could breathe normally. I remarked to my dad later, "Imagine someone going through that all the time?"

It's simply the worst when you feel like you can't breathe, be it the aforementioned chest cold, hyperventilating, panic attack, cystic fibrosis, asthma, or Brianna's condition.



Decophile said:


> I'm no fan of Brianna, but Vicky leaving her with two little ones when she was feeling like crap is pretty heartless.  As if her empire were going to crumble if she missed one more day of work.  She probably thinks she's the best mom on earth.  I see her as a tangled mess of double standards and ironies.


If she REALLY was such a "great mother", she'd either stay home a bit longer to help with the kids, or hire a part time nanny until Brianna got better.


----------



## swags

I doubt that Brianna was watching the kids by herself. Sarah was supposedly there until a babysitter arrived.
I also agreed with Shannon. Why wasn't Brianna with her husband? Why travel by car when you are that sick?


----------



## livethelake

Let's face it - There is a reason why Megan is wife # 3


----------



## lulilu

livethelake said:


> Let's face it - There is a reason why Megan is wife # 3



Maybe #4 for Jimmy will be a husband and they can sell scented candles to their heart's delight.


----------



## Nahreen

lulilu said:


> Maybe #4 for Jimmy will be a husband and they can sell scented candles to their heart's delight.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sgj99

CeeJay said:


> BINGO *Megs* .. that's why I don't get why folks would be upset with the other gals!!  During last year's reunion fete, Vicki ADMITTED that she had lied, that she had known about Brooks scam!!!  Sorry, but if someone did that to me, I wouldn't want to be "friends" with them either .. an "acquaintance"? .. sure, but she is NO friend!  In addition, when Brianna was gasping for breath .. why the heck did Vicki attempt to drive her to the hospital .. call 911 for cripes sake .. SHEESH!!!!
> 
> As far as Meghan, I liked her last year because she called Vicki out .. but honestly, watching this year .. and especially her interactions with her husband are CRINGE-WORTHY!!!  Honestly, if my husband acted like that, I would seriously question his loyalty to the marriage .. he just doesn't seem to care about anything that she does.  Sadly, I don't predict a long marriage for those two ..





cafecreme15 said:


> I completely agree with you! Watching Meghan and Jimmy interact makes me extremely uncomfortable. It is clear he is not interested in her or her IVF treatments in the least. I don't think he could act less enthusiastic about the whole thing if he tried. I feel rather sorry for her, and can't help but wonder if this was her attempt at trying to bring him closer to her. I think another poster said this a while back, but many, many women who came before Meghan have tried this, and have unfortunately found it does not have a terribly high rate of success.





lulilu said:


> I agree re Jimmy's participation in the marriage.  He was way more interested in those candles he wants to sell (WTF????) than Meghan being pregnant.  He kept
> interrupting her to talk about the candles!



Do you remember during the Reunion Megan and Jim tried to deflect his attitude as editing and being tired from traveling, filming each scene/day would be 6-8 hours of cameras in the house, that he's really not like that?  And before taping began the women gave him the advice:  you can't edit what's not there.  Seems like he didn't learn a darn thing about hiding his lack of feelings and his superior attitude from the viewers.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I only got about halfway through the episode. I thought Brianna coming out  of the house all dramatic was over the top.  She's such a cranky person, its hard to feel bad for her.


Funny, I saw it was realizing the cameras were outside and not wanting to film while she was in such a sickly state. Next scene we see, she's walking to the car.  I guess Vicki won.

Speaking of Vicki -- what are the chances that Sarah was at the gas station, in full makeup and those extra long false eyelashes. She was so camera ready.


----------



## slyyls

I meant to quote Lullilu's comment of maybe wife number 4.........

Saves the time and effort of finding a surrogate.  This could be a new trend.   Just kidding, so please don't flame me.


----------



## Longchamp

Jeff Lewis was on "reality checked" today and related a story about a party he attended and Heather was there. She was rude and belittling to her husband, lacked a sense of humor. But what drove him to not like her was pretentious and rude to the wait staff.
I guess they are having a tiff on twitter about the event. She went on hollywood extra and called him a liar.
He said the dubrow's are real estate investors. He thinks their last house and this new house are spec homes. He hinted that's why she is on the show to show off the houses.

He was on WWHL and sarcastically answered to Andy that Heather was his favorite housewife.


----------



## slang

^ Heather has a different version of that dinner party, which was actually at Shannon Beador's house. She said the tiff with Jeff was because he was "body shamming" her all night talking about her body & face and what work she had done or what she she have done with Terry. 
It would be interesting if Shannon says what really happened but she us friends with both so most likely wants to stay out of it


----------



## Longchamp

He said he thought she looked fantastic, complimented her on how good she looked.
Told her if I was married to a plastic surgeon, I would let him do work on me all the time then asked if she had any work.
She said No.

I think Shannon might agree with Jeff or step back from any comment, since Jeff and Shannon are good friends.


----------



## amrx87

i was flabbergasted at the way that vicki treated brianna in her time of need. i cannot fathom a mother leaving her child alone, freshly discharged from the hospital, with a pic line in, caring for two rambunctious boys (presumably) alone. the pic line is incredibly prone to infection, and would be easy for one of those screaming, flailing children to rip out. What the actual f?! how heartless can you be?! 

i see brianna (and her brother too, for that matter) as someone who's financially tied to her mother, and has to put up with her mother's behavior because of the "perks" it gets her. she got a new car last season, and a new home in a ritzy neighborhood this season.....for the medical care  vicki's extremely self-centered, and doesn't see her heartless behavior as a problem at all. i hope she watches this back and sees what shes doing to her family and those around her. she says some of the right things (being all lovey with briannas weird husband on facetime, rubbing brianna's back), but her actions show her for who she truly is.


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> Jeff Lewis was on "reality checked" today and related a story about a party he attended and Heather was there. She was rude and belittling to her husband, lacked a sense of humor. But what drove him to not like her was pretentious and rude to the wait staff.
> I guess they are having a tiff on twitter about the event. She went on hollywood extra and called him a liar.
> He said the dubrow's are real estate investors. He thinks their last house and this new house are spec homes. He hinted that's why she is on the show to show off the houses.
> 
> He was on WWHL and sarcastically answered to Andy that Heather was his favorite housewife.


I tend to believe Jeff Lewis. I feel like viewers can see Heather is a snob who pretends to be decent to people on camera but in real life I am sure she belittles Terry and her staff.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Funny, I saw it was realizing the cameras were outside and not wanting to film while she was in such a sickly state. Next scene we see, she's walking to the car.  I guess Vicki won.
> 
> Speaking of Vicki -- what are the chances that Sarah was at the gas station, in full makeup and those extra long false eyelashes. She was so camera ready.


I rewatched the scene and I think you are right. Brianna did not want cameras in her face. They backed off but still filmed her going to the car. I am assuming Brianna gets a nice check for appearing on the show because I can't imagine feeling and looking your worst and agreeing to that.
I wonder if Tamra and Sarah were set to film a scene and someone called Sarah and told her to go to that gas station.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I tend to believe Jeff Lewis. I feel like viewers can see Heather is a snob who pretends to be decent to people on camera but in real life I am sure she belittles Terry and her staff.


If you watch Botched, Dr Terry is constantly putting Dr Nassif down.
It is getting to be so repetitive and boring.
I feel that Heather and Terry are both of the same.
They are so smug.
Terry is working himself to death, imo.
Operating with only three hours of sleep???
Insane. 
And I totally believe Jeff. She is an undercover azzhole.


----------



## absolutpink

amrx87 said:


> i was flabbergasted at the way that vicki treated brianna in her time of need. i cannot fathom a mother leaving her child alone, freshly discharged from the hospital, with a pic line in, caring for two rambunctious boys (presumably) alone. the pic line is incredibly prone to infection, and would be easy for one of those screaming, flailing children to rip out. What the actual f?! how heartless can you be?!
> 
> i see brianna (and her brother too, for that matter) as someone who's financially tied to her mother, and has to put up with her mother's behavior because of the "perks" it gets her. she got a new car last season, and a new home in a ritzy neighborhood this season.....for the medical care  vicki's extremely self-centered, and doesn't see her heartless behavior as a problem at all. i hope she watches this back and sees what shes doing to her family and those around her. she says some of the right things (being all lovey with briannas weird husband on facetime, rubbing brianna's back), but her actions show her for who she truly is.



I completely agree with this, but Brianna and Michael are both adults and if they don't want to be tied to Vicky, they can find their own way financially. They have dug this hole themselves.

I really do feel for Brianna for not feeling well, especially since I have asthma and know how awful it is not being able to breathe. But, I do think that she seems like a miserable person regardless of how she's physically feeling.


----------



## luckylove

absolutpink said:


> I completely agree with this, but Brianna and Michael are both adults and if they don't want to be tied to Vicky, they can find their own way financially. They have dug this hole themselves.
> 
> I really do feel for Brianna for not feeling well, especially since I have asthma and know how awful it is not being able to breathe. But, I do think that she seems like a miserable person regardless of how she's physically feeling.



I think it would be very hard to grow up with Vicki as a mother.  She remains very self centered and needy and rather incapable of providing the type of healthy relationship needed to raise happy and healthy kids.  I don't think any offspring would thrive in Vicki's home, though I am sad to say that.


----------



## slyyls

You are so right!   I was trying to think of the word for Terry, and smug is exactly the word I feel describes him.
I would never want a surgeon operating on me or anyone with only 3 hours sleep, unless it was a matter of life and death,such as being called in to help after a tragedy and all surgeons who can help are called in.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I rewatched the scene and I think you are right. Brianna did not want cameras in her face. They backed off but still filmed her going to the car. I am assuming Brianna gets a nice check for appearing on the show because I can't imagine feeling and looking your worst and agreeing to that.
> I wonder if Tamra and Sarah were set to film a scene and someone called Sarah and told her to go to that gas station.


That makes sense. Sarah at the gas station in full makeup just seemed off. I think what you hypothesized is right!


----------



## absolutpink

luckylove said:


> I think it would be very hard to grow up with Vicki as a mother.  She remains very self centered and needy and rather incapable of providing the type of healthy relationship needed to raise happy and healthy kids.  I don't think any offspring would thrive in Vicki's home, though I am sad to say that.



I completely agree. Vicki reminds me a lot of my own mother, and I see the dysfunction in the relationship she has with my siblings because she holds money over their heads, it seems to be very similar as to the way Vicki is with Brianna. Not too sure about Michael since we don't see him much. 



slyyls said:


> You are so right!   I was trying to think of the word for Terry, and smug is exactly the word I feel describes him.
> I would never want a surgeon operating on me or anyone with only 3 hours sleep, unless it was a matter of life and death,such as being called in to help after a tragedy and all surgeons who can help are called in.



Definitely smug, I can't think of a better way to describe him.


----------



## Nahreen

I would never pay top dollars to any plastic surgeon to do any procedure on me with so little sleep prior to my procedure. All types of procedurer requiring anesthesia are riskful and requires a resten doctor. For emergencies and public service we can't choose but for luxury treatments one can actually choose who to do ones business.


----------



## lulilu

I know that Vicki bashing is the hobby du jour, but she has said (and I believer her) that 1) she was going to the office to pick up work to bring home; and 2) she had help in the house to take care of the boys and Briana.  Why is that hard to believe?


----------



## JNH14

I believe that Michael works in his mom's business-so he's earning a paycheck. Brianna is another thing altogether, although she probably gets a paycheck from Bravo, and does have an employed husband.


----------



## lulilu

JNH14 said:


> I believe that Michael works in his mom's business-so he's earning a paycheck. Brianna is another thing altogether, although she probably gets a paycheck from Bravo, and does have an employed husband.



Not that we pay the members of our armed forces a living wage.  Isn't Briana a nurse?  Once she gets well and the kids are a bit older, I bet she can make a better salary in OC than she could in OK.


----------



## junqueprincess

Megan's dream house was just put on the market. Great timing to be selling a house when you 6 months pregnant! So weird!


----------



## DiorT

I thought a few seasons ago Vickie and Brianna said she was making 6 figures as an ER nurse in the OC. So maybe she will go back to that.


----------



## AECornell

And she just got a puppy. So dumb.



junqueprincess said:


> Megan's dream house was just put on the market. Great timing to be selling a house when you 6 months pregnant! So weird!


----------



## CeeJay

DiorT said:


> I thought a few seasons ago Vickie and Brianna said she was making 6 figures as an ER nurse in the OC. So maybe she will go back to that.



What?? .. I don't believe that at all.  Most of the hospitals are cheap, and don't pay their Nurses their true worth .. after all, they too have become part of the "Corporate America" model (_in other words, screw over the employees who actually do the work, but pay those "executives" tons of $$$_).  If she was working for a Private concern (_let's say a fancy Plastic Surgeon_), then .. maybe .. she would be making more.  I don't believe anything that comes out of Vicki's mouth anymore, she is just a lying troll.


----------



## sgj99

junqueprincess said:


> Megan's dream house was just put on the market. Great timing to be selling a house when you 6 months pregnant! So weird!



i read that somewhere about a month ago.  what is up with that?  she knew she was going to try to get pregnant, the house is plenty big enough for a kid, and she's put time, effort and money into the renovations.  wonder why?


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> i read that somewhere about a month ago.  what is up with that?  she knew she was going to try to get pregnant, the house is plenty big enough for a kid, and she's put time, effort and money into the renovations.  wonder why?


.
It does seem strange.... I wonder if we might soon hear bout a split between Megan and her husband?? Maybe they are moving out of state?? Very weird to put so much time and effort into a new home, only to put it up for sale months later....


----------



## coconutsboston

junqueprincess said:


> Megan's dream house was just put on the market. Great timing to be selling a house when you 6 months pregnant! So weird!


The one she just redid?

I'm dying to know - is she supposed to be drinking during IVF?


----------



## anabanana745

luckylove said:


> .
> It does seem strange.... I wonder if we might soon hear bout a split between Megan and her husband?? Maybe they are moving out of state?? Very weird to put so much time and effort into a new home, only to put it up for sale months later....



They might be trying to take advantage of the show's exposure to make a bigger profit on the house?


----------



## AECornell

I just read an article that said she "loves flipping houses" so that is the reason they're selling it. She also said they wanted to downsize since Hailey isn't living with them anymore.


----------



## AECornell

It's not advised to drink at any point during your IVF cycle but I haven't done IVF myself so not sure how strictly they promote that.



coconutsboston said:


> The one she just redid?
> 
> I'm dying to know - is she supposed to be drinking during IVF?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

AECornell said:


> I just read an article that said she "loves flipping houses" so that is the reason they're selling it. She also said they wanted to downsize since Hailey isn't living with them anymore.


Since when did she ever flip a house before?  I find it intersting that Hailey isn't the show this year - (probably for the best) but I always felt that she ws using her for a  storyline and  now longer needs her now that she's getting her own IVF baby and has her storyline all about that this year.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

AECornell said:


> It's not advised to drink at any point during your IVF cycle but I haven't done IVF myself so not sure how strictly they promote that.


I wasn't sure if she was drinking or not. I know she brought wine (I think) but then in scene it looked like there was also bottled water.  So I couldn't tell but  I think the majority of doctors would tell you not to drink alcohol if your trying to become pregnant.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> I just read an article that said she "loves flipping houses" so that is the reason they're selling it. She also said they wanted to downsize since Hailey isn't living with them anymore.



i can see her _saying_ that but i don't believe for one minute Jim would allow her to spend his money buying and flipping expensive houses.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> .
> It does seem strange.... I wonder if we might soon hear bout a split between Megan and her husband?? *Maybe they are moving out of state?*? Very weird to put so much time and effort into a new home, only to put it up for sale months later....




well it may be that HE is!   she already said that he bought another home in another state - can't remember where - knowing that she did not want to leave Cali.  he lives there for months without her!


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since when did she ever flip a house before?  I find it intersting that Hailey isn't the show this year - (probably for the best) but I always felt that she ws using her for a  storyline and  now longer needs her now that she's getting her own IVF baby and has her storyline all about that this year.


Very good point! I didn't even notice that Hailey wasn't on until you mentioned it.


----------



## coconutsboston

AECornell said:


> It's not advised to drink at any point during your IVF cycle but I haven't done IVF myself so not sure how strictly they promote that.


That's kind of what I thought. I figured someone who wanted a baby so badly would give up that vice (not insinuating she's an alcoholic by any means) to remain as healthy as possible.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Very good point! I didn't even notice that Hailey wasn't on until you mentioned it.



She doesn't have time to pretend she cares so much about her now - she's too busy showing the closet full of baby clothes she bought!  Hailey is no longer needed and something tells me that is fine with her!


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> She doesn't have time to pretend she cares so much about her now - she's too busy showing the closet full of baby clothes she bought!  Hailey is no longer needed and something tells me that is fine with her!


Truth!


----------



## GoGlam

Hailey's mom had just died recently when they were filming this.  I'd like to think that she just didn't want to be part of it and likewise Jim would probably want to keep her off national tv.


----------



## mama13drama99

GoGlam said:


> Hailey's mom had just died recently when they were filming this.  I'd like to think that she just didn't want to be part of it and likewise Jim would probably want to keep her off national tv.



Nah, Jim is self-centered.  He shouldn't have allowed her on the show WHILE HER MOTHER WAS DYING!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Nah, Jim is self-centered.  He shouldn't have allowed her on the show WHILE HER MOTHER WAS DYING!



THIS!  he didn't give a flying fat fig!


----------



## JNH14

Hailey's mom was on the show though, along with her husband, for a few shows celebrating Hailey's graduation.


----------



## tiffCAKE

I hate when Brianna is on... I like her as a person (she seems pretty amazing despite having a narcissistic over-bearing mother) but I can't stand her "character" for a reality show! I realize this is probably a wildly unpopular opinion, but whenever she's on, I'm instantly stressed and antsy. She's always sick or angry or frustrated or going through something that I just don't find entertaining. I feel very bad for what she's going through--I just don't want to watch it. I miss the frivolity of the real housewives franchise... I'm watching cheap/crappy tv for the salaciousness. I watch PBS for the "high brow" entertainment lol


----------



## horse17

Once agin Tamara is the $hit stirrer of the night......
Kelly is cray cray..but her husband is even worse..


----------



## missyb

I was about to throw something at my tv when Kelly kept calling Shannon Mrs ropper. She's so annoying seems she goes off saying crazy stuff for camera time. In all the crazy fights that are on these shows no one has called people ugly repeatedly like she did to Shannon.


----------



## JNH14

Tonight's episode was just a train wreck...not sure that it's even worth watching any more.


----------



## horse17

missyb said:


> I was about to throw something at my tv when Kelly kept calling Shannon Mrs ropper. She's so annoying seems she goes off saying crazy stuff for camera time. In all the crazy fights that are on these shows no one has called people ugly repeatedly like she did to Shannon.


I agree........every one of Kelly's scenes are so fake...


----------



## cjy

It was terrible and Kelly should be ashamed of her nasty behavior


----------



## sgj99

Tamra just had to tell Kelly and Vicki about the Shannon and others conversation to stir the pot - why doesn't anyone call her out on this?  Kelly is just crazy and her husband is a loser.  From the first episode on the boat for Heather's party Kelly was out of line but now she just looks completely unhinged.


----------



## purseinsanity

Decophile said:


> Most people resort to IVF only after extended inability to conceive on their own or through artificial insemination because they're actually infertile.  This is why success rates are so low.  The process is for people who have tried and failed for a variety of known and unknown reasons.  Meghan succeeded on her first try because she's not infertile and her husband's swimmers aren't damaged/defective (only stopped up).  Makes it all the more ridiculous that her storyline is IVF for expediency.  I don't think they even attempted a vasectomy reversal, which is the first thing most people do.  The added drama of her needle phobia is too much.  Hope we don't get more servings of her needle agony scenes.  I couldn't care less.
> Shannon is an overt pearl clutcher with zero poker face.  The only thing Meghan got right is calling Shannon's eyes "judgey."
> I'm no fan of Brianna, but Vicky leaving her with two little ones when she was feeling like crap is pretty heartless.  As if her empire were going to crumble if she missed one more day of work.  She probably thinks she's the best mom on earth.  I see her as a tangled mess of double standards and ironies.


Amen!  Agree with every single word you said!


----------



## tiffCAKE

I'm late to this thread so forgive me if it's already been mentioned!! Did anyone watch the OC retrospective special that aired before this season started? Holy crap! I take it that there's no love lost between Andy/Bravo and gretchen lolololol! 

Back to current events: I agree that Tamara is crazy pot stirrer and kelly ought to be ashamed. But... They actually keep the show interesting. Brianna's sickness and vicki's life sans Brooks and heather/terry dubrow can't fill a season with interesting storylines. I do like Shannon and David's family. I think they're the most real if that makes sense. Their kids participate the most and I don't know if that's necessarily a good thing but it seems like they are well balanced and trust/respect their parents so they must be doing something right, right? [emoji854]


----------



## tiffCAKE

Also, even though I'm not necessarily a Vicki fan, I have to hand it to her that she's looking better than ever. I think that blue structured dress she's wearing in her talking head bubble testimonials is really flattering and perfect for her. Very polished!


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> What?? .. I don't believe that at all.  Most of the hospitals are cheap, and don't pay their Nurses their true worth .. after all, they too have become part of the "Corporate America" model (_in other words, screw over the employees who actually do the work, but pay those "executives" tons of $$$_).  If she was working for a Private concern (_let's say a fancy Plastic Surgeon_), then .. maybe .. she would be making more.  I don't believe anything that comes out of Vicki's mouth anymore, she is just a lying troll.


Actually I know plenty of nurses who make six figures.  Those that work some overtime or holidays can make bank, as they should


----------



## tiffCAKE

Ewwww.... Not ok for David to talk that way to Vicki. It's one thing to set someone straight regarding their bad behavior/poor decisions and it's completely another to antagonize them, invade their personal space, and cuss at them.  The beador's behavior at the 70's party has made me eat my words liking them! [emoji13]


----------



## Jayne1

JNH14 said:


> Tonight's episode was just a train wreck...not sure that it's even worth watching any more.



I agree. I start late and end early with this one.

Also, their frozen faces are so distracting to me.  They were drinking and scrunching up their faces and nothing moved. Their noses are so thin.  The veneers so overly white and some, like the new girl and Shannon, look like dentures. The women are freaking me out.  Their shrieking voices are so high pitched and shrill. I'm with you on thinking it's not worth watching.


----------



## GaudyGirl

tiffCAKE said:


> Ewwww.... Not ok for David to talk that way to Vicki. It's one thing to set someone straight regarding their bad behavior/poor decisions and it's completely another to antagonize them, invade their personal space, and cuss at them.  The beador's behavior at the 70's party has made me eat my words liking them! [emoji13]



While I agree that it's always dangerous territory for a man to get that confrontational with a woman, it looked like Vicki pushed into his space:not the other way around.  She knew exactly what she was doing. She's always trolling for ammunition for her victimhood.


----------



## GaudyGirl

If Shannon's anachronistic ensemble was so offensive to Kelly, why didn't she say boo to Vicki about her Pucci style print? Pucci was bigger in the 60's than 70's. Half the people at the party looked more 60's han 70's. Blah blah. Who cares?  And "you're ugly?" Kelly's insults are sooooo 4th grade. She is boring me.


----------



## Jayne1

GaudyGirl said:


> If Shannon's anachronistic ensemble was so offensive to Kelly, why didn't she say boo to Vicki about her Pucci style print? Pucci was bigger in the 60's than 70's. Half the people at the party looked more 60's han 70's. Blah blah. Who cares?  And "you're ugly?" Kelly's insults are sooooo 4th grade. She is boring me.


You're  right -- they were more '60s than '70s!  That's funny.


----------



## Swanky

Was laughing about the Roper comment, lol 
It tickled me!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Was laughing about the Roper comment, lol
> It tickled me!


I think I probably found it a little funny the first time, too.  It was when Kelly and her husband desperately and drunkenly repeated it 26 more times because she thought it was so clever that I became super annoyed.  That's something toddlers do when something they say gets a laugh. Then again, I can't stand her so...


----------



## Swanky

That's true, lol 
I kinda half watch anyways because I use my laptop.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's true, lol
> I kinda half watch anyways because I use my laptop.



Hehe. Probably a wise strategy. We are probably losing and IQ point for every minute that we watch. 8p


----------



## mama13drama99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Was laughing about the Roper comment, lol
> It tickled me!



It was funny (at first) but why did they start to sound like they were singing it?  Was that drinking slurring?


----------



## mama13drama99

The most BIZARRE thing to me what Shannon going over to David to rescue her from the mean people.  She all but threw a tantrum. I actually stared at the tv in amazement.  To be fair, I gotta dish her the trophy for best victim.  I've given it to Vicki and rightfully so but Shannon was just a...well a damn mess!  David was fighting his own.  

And omg Kelly hit below the ankles with no wonder your husband cheated.  If she also cheated, it makes that doubly offensive.  Kelly and her husband need lessons (can't believe I'm about to say this...) from Bethenny, Ramona, Lisa V, NeNe, Greg, Kenya, hell even Andy and his guests.  The low blows and behavior screamed we've had way too much to drink and we are quick on our feet with retorts and come backs.


----------



## swags

Kelly's husband was amused throughout the entire fight. When they started doing the "who' routine, I was rolling my eyes at them.
Considering what I read about their background, I am guessing that type of behavior is not uncommon for them. Plus if there was really tequila in those shot glasses, I could see the hysterics being real. It looked like they drank a lot.


----------



## horse17

GaudyGirl said:


> If Shannon's anachronistic ensemble was so offensive to Kelly, why didn't she say boo to Vicki about her Pucci style print? Pucci was bigger in the 60's than 70's. Half the people at the party looked more 60's han 70's. Blah blah. Who cares?  And "you're ugly?" Kelly's insults are sooooo 4th grade. She is boring me.


  I actually thought Shannon was trying to be Mrs. Roper...lol...if she wasn't, she did look ridiculous...


----------



## horse17

What about the 2 friends of Shannon's that were dissing Kelly?.....yikes


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> What about the 2 friends of Shannon's that were dissing Kelly?.....yikes


I thought the darker haired one was a man at first.
There was no need for the whole.fight since I doubt anyone thinks Kelly or Shannon have happy marriages.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> What about the 2 friends of Shannon's that were dissing Kelly?.....yikes


Those two were trash. I smell a producer set up. It was a a pathetic enough party without them.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tiffCAKE said:


> Ewwww.... Not ok for David to talk that way to Vicki. It's one thing to set someone straight regarding their bad behavior/poor decisions and it's completely another to antagonize them, invade their personal space, and cuss at them.  The beador's behavior at the 70's party has made me eat my words liking them! [emoji13]


I've never liked them but David's behaviour was really out of line.  I feel he is having to tow the line with Shannon and "back"  her up in order to demonstrate his commitment to their Effed up marriage.


----------



## horse17

GaudyGirl said:


> If Shannon's anachronistic ensemble was so offensive to Kelly, why didn't she say boo to Vicki about her Pucci style print? Pucci was bigger in the 60's than 70's. Half the people at the party looked more 60's han 70's. Blah blah. Who cares?  And "you're ugly?" Kelly's insults are sooooo 4th grade. She is boring me.


I can Not believe she called Shannon ugly....low blow....after hearing about her past, seems like she has major anger issues...


----------



## slang

Kelly is HORRIBLE!!!! Yuck, I cant stand her - everything about her seems so fake, like she is trying too hard. She walks into a party and tells one of the hosts that he looks like a pedophile - she was looking for a fight...and her husband is just as bad, funny how Vicki said David was out of line for talking rude to her, what about how Kelly's husband talked to Shannon.


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> I can Not believe she called Shannon ugly....low blow....after hearing about her past, seems like she has major anger issues...



She fights like a 5th grader....."you're ugly"...you're costume is stupid"..."you look like every other girl in the O.C."....I would have laughed in her face, she just kept saying the say thing over and over - she has like 4 insults she just keeps repeating!


----------



## bag-princess

oh that Jim!!!!

i was SMH and LOL watching as he was trying desperately to get out of Megan's death grip and get away from her!  he doesn't even try to hide it. 
and i am so sick of her bringing that damn needle everywhere like some junkie needing someone to stick her!  she loves to work her drama.   she needs to stop with the "sooo scared of needles" act because nobody is buying it!   i see she doesn't ask Jim to do - i think she knows deep down he would probably stab her to death with it!!   but then again - he is not around her the majority of the time which she loves to remind of us!  HELLO idiot - buy a dang clue because you just are not getting it.


----------



## millivanilli

I can't wait till the show airs on amazon for my country....


----------



## millivanilli

OMG it's on Amazon is showing the first 4 episodes. So excuse me, brb....


----------



## JNH14

slang said:


> Kelly is HORRIBLE!!!! Yuck, I cant stand her - everything about her seems so fake, like she is trying too hard. She walks into a party and tells one of the hosts that he looks like a pedophile - she was looking for a fight...and her husband is just as bad, funny how Vicki said David was out of line for talking rude to her, what about how Kelly's husband talked to Shannon.



This again proves that "Money can't buy class...."


----------



## JNH14

I was so bored that I watched WWHL at eleven and Shannon was on. Question of the night was about Shannon and Kelly. Overwhelmingly people said Kelly was the aggressive loser...I feel sorry for the kids of all of these parents. Look at the examples they grow up with...


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> [QU OTE="sgj99, post: 30423200, member: 133460"]I want to slap Vicki!  her ignorance and insulting behavior about the rural parts of our nation and any where besides Orange County drives me nuts!  she says she's classy and traveled the world but is freaked out if there isn't a major department store or a strip mall in view?
> 
> 
> 
> That's so funny and true. I was born and raised in OC, Newport Beach, and have lived in Southern California my whole life. To be honest, while Orange County is nice, IMO it's very overrated and stuffed with people who think that it means something to say you live in OC.
> 
> OC is full of people who are what we call 60k millionaires too, people who make 60k but are in horrible felt because they buy stuff to try to keep up with others.


----------



## JNH14

We lived in the OC north for two years the first time and four years the second time.  It's true people are trying to keep up with what their neighbors had...thank God my husband and I weren't into impressing others. I had a friend who was up to her eyeballs in credit card debt.


----------



## Nahreen

JNH14 said:


> We lived in the OC north for two years the first time and four years the second time.  It's true people are trying to keep up with what their neighbors had...thank God my husband and I weren't into impressing others. I had a friend who was up to her eyeballs in credit card debt.



Those types of neighbourhoods exists everywhere, maybe at different levels compared to the OC. Friends of ours built a house in a neigbourhood with only newbuilt houses. If you did not have roll out grass (ready made grass just to roll out instead of planting grass seeds) you were a nobody in this neigbourhood.


----------



## guccimamma

Nahreen said:


> Those types of neighbourhoods exists everywhere, maybe at different levels compared to the OC. Friends of ours built a house in a neigbourhood with only newbuilt houses. If you did not have roll out grass (ready made grass just to roll out instead of planting grass seeds) you were a nobody in this neigbourhood.



new sod is everything.


----------



## mama13drama99

slang said:


> Kelly is HORRIBLE!!!! Yuck, I cant stand her - everything about her seems so fake, like she is trying too hard. She walks into a party and tells one of the hosts that he looks like a pedophile - she was looking for a fight...and her husband is just as bad, funny how Vicki said David was out of line for talking rude to her, what about how Kelly's husband talked to Shannon.



That's Vicki all day.  As long as it's being done to her you are evil.  But anyone else is fine.  Her calling Brooks in the car at the end was pathetic.


----------



## pot_luck

I am starting to believe that Kelly is the narc in the marriage instead of her husband.


----------



## junqueprincess

Wow, Kelly is truly an ugly vapid person. I kind of liked her until last night, I have watched every episode of every series since day one and have never seen someone show their true colors so clearly. They are really casting for the mental illness.


And..someone should sit Megan down and lay this thing out, she is as dumb as they come and making a fool of herself.


----------



## pursegrl12

"WHO?!?!?!"
"YOU!!!!!!!!!"
"WHO?!?!?"
"YOU!!!!!!!!!!"
"WHO?!?!"
"YOU!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## cafecreme15

pursegrl12 said:


> "WHO?!?!?!"
> "YOU!!!!!!!!!"
> "WHO?!?!?"
> "YOU!!!!!!!!!!"
> "WHO?!?!"
> "YOU!!!!!!!!!!!"



I think I lost both brain cells and some hearing from all that pointless screeching! I don't even find watching this show enjoyable anymore, but I feel the need to stick with it because I have watched it religiously from literally day 1


----------



## horse17

I know not many will agree..but...I actually don't see a problem with Meghan wanting to have a child......even if she is not 100 percent happy in her marriage.. ..it's her chance to have a baby....she will hopefully be a good mother and she will have all the resources and more for the rest of the child's life..don't slam me!!!...lol


----------



## mama13drama99

horse17 said:


> I know not many will agree..but...I actually don't see a problem with Meghan wanting to have a child......even if she is not 100 percent happy in her marriage.. ..it's her chance to have a baby....she will hopefully be a good mother and she will have all the resources and more for the rest of the child's life..don't slam me!!!...lol



Ohhh that's easy to forgive.  You're actually not "wrong".  I just don't get why she paints a picture that Jim seems to refuse to portray.  Much can be said for people who knowingly bring kids into the world all the while knowing their relationship is unhealthy and probably doomed.  But I think far worse things happen to kids that this isn't something to clutch my pearls over at all.  I do wish she'd stop trying so hard and find another story line.  Trying to be a stepmother was a failure (at least on TV).  Pretending that she was so young as to not get somethings that were familiar with the rest of the women was lame.  This IVF/needle phobia isn't a good look (a girl needs a needle...even one with no name [emoji23]). Her going to speak about colon cancer causes concern because she's not planning what she'll say thoughtfully.  And I'm sure she has a real perspective, but I wonder how valiantly it'll be received.  It'd be nice if she did whatever charity thing they dumped in her lap last season to again help out her story.  Perhaps if done right it would lessen her self centered-ness.


----------



## horse17

mama13drama99 said:


> Ohhh that's easy to forgive.  You're actually not "wrong".  I just don't get why she paints a picture that Jim seems to refuse to portray.  Much can be said for people who knowingly bring kids into the world all the while knowing their relationship is unhealthy and probably doomed.  But I think far worse things happen to kids that this isn't something to clutch my pearls over at all.  I do wish she'd stop trying so hard and find another story line.  Trying to be a stepmother was a failure (at least on TV).  Pretending that she was so young as to not get somethings that were familiar with the rest of the women was lame.  This IVF/needle phobia isn't a good look (a girl needs a needle...even one with no name [emoji23]). Her going to speak about colon cancer causes concern because she's not planning what she'll say thoughtfully.  And I'm sure she has a real perspective, but I wonder how valiantly it'll be received.  It'd be nice if she did whatever charity thing they dumped in her lap last season to again help out her story.  Perhaps if done right it would lessen her self centered-ness.



ITA.........but I like her doing the awareness for colon cancer...hopefully she will be groomed before she speaks, but she is speaking about something close to home, and she is bringing awareness to younger people...hopefully...

.....I don't see her painting a great picture of her marriage..(?)....she says she wishes he was more emotionally involved with the IVF process, and she doesn't like him on the road so much.....it doesn't seem like she is thinking this will bring them together....I think she knows the deal she's got....

I didn't care for how she acted as a step mother...but then again,  it was a very tough situation all around....

Her needle phobia was ridic...


----------



## Baglady41

mama13drama99 said:


> The most BIZARRE thing to me what Shannon going over to David to rescue her from the mean people.  She all but threw a tantrum. I actually stared at the tv in amazement.  To be fair, I gotta dish her the trophy for best victim.  I've given it to Vicki and rightfully so but Shannon was just a...well a damn mess!  David was fighting his own.
> 
> And omg Kelly hit below the ankles with no wonder your husband cheated.  If she also cheated, it makes that doubly offensive.  Kelly and her husband need lessons (can't believe I'm about to say this...) from Bethenny, Ramona, Lisa V, NeNe, Greg, Kenya, hell even Andy and his guests.  The low blows and behavior screamed we've had way too much to drink and we are quick on our feet with retorts and come backs.



Omg. I totally agree. I actually had to rewind because it was so ridiculous how she ran over to him. They were mean to me! I don't like Kelly or condone her behavior but I think Shannon knew what she was doing. Her friends were looking to start a fight. The one with the dark hair was extremely rude. I know Vicki loves to play the victim and I agree she did get close to David's face,  but he should never entertain those kinds of conversations with any woman.


----------



## andral5

horse17 said:


> I actually thought Shannon was trying to be Mrs. Roper...lol...if she wasn't, she did look ridiculous...



If she wanted to be Mrs. Roper, why did she say she was offended when Kelly said it? Then she kinda changed her mind and she said she wanted to be that. Weird.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> oh that Jim!!!!
> 
> i was SMH and LOL watching as he was trying desperately to get out of Megan's death grip and get away from her!  he doesn't even try to hide it.
> and i am so sick of her bringing that damn needle everywhere like some junkie needing someone to stick her!  she loves to work her drama.   she needs to stop with the "sooo scared of needles" act because nobody is buying it!   i see she doesn't ask Jim to do - i think she knows deep down *he would probably stab her to death with it!!*   but then again - he is not around her the majority of the time which she loves to remind of us!  HELLO idiot - buy a dang clue because you just are not getting it.


LMAO, that's why I thought everyone else was jumping to volunteer to stick her with it!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kelly is vile - no wonder she is paired up with Vicki - screaming the same insults at the same dog-killing decibel ad nauseum. Next week trouble-making Tamra will be besties with the two of them, and hopefully give them some new material for comebacks.  These hoes ain't loyal.


----------



## andral5

bag-princess said:


> oh that Jim!!!!
> 
> i was SMH and LOL watching as he was trying desperately to get out of Megan's death grip and get away from her!  he doesn't even try to hide it.
> and i am so sick of her bringing that damn needle everywhere like some junkie needing someone to stick her!  she loves to work her drama.   she needs to stop with the "sooo scared of needles" act because nobody is buying it!   i see she doesn't ask Jim to do - i think she knows deep down he would probably stab her to death with it!!   but then again - he is not around her the majority of the time which she loves to remind of us!  HELLO idiot - buy a dang clue because you just are not getting it.



Totally agree. But she'll have a baby from him so she'll get child support and whatnot later on.  I think she has everything planned in detail.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> ITA.........but I like her doing the awareness for colon cancer...hopefully she will be groomed before she speaks, but she is speaking about something close to home, and she is bringing awareness to younger people...hopefully...
> 
> .....I don't see her painting a great picture of her marriage..(?)....she says she wishes he was more emotionally involved with the IVF process, and she doesn't like him on the road so much.....it doesn't seem like she is thinking this will bring them together....I think she knows the deal she's got....
> 
> I didn't care for how she acted as a step mother...but then again,  it was a very tough situation all around....
> 
> Her needle phobia was ridic...


The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere. Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere. Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.



I can tolerate Meghan marginally more than last season, but I get the exact same vibe from her. When I heard she was speaking out for colon cancer, my face went   She wants to be relatable and liked, but it definitely reeks of desperation and a hidden agenda.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere. Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.



All good points.....and the producers probably did set it up for her......


----------



## guccimamma

i want to see jim talk about his candles. i really do, that's good stuff.


----------



## kcf68

CanuckBagLover said:


> The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere. Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.


Bingo


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> i want to see jim talk about his candles. i really do, that's good stuff.



That's the only time I've seen Jim seem happy and his face light up was when he talked about his candles!!


----------



## caitlin1214

The streaking at the end was funny.

I thought it used to be that if it looked like a part of the body normally covered by a bathing suit or if it actually was one, it was blurred out on network television. But the streaker costumes were not blurred. Then I saw an episode of Conan and Chris Hardwick was a guest. He talked about how his fiancée ordered what she thought was 20 penis cookies for her bachelorette party. She accidentally ordered 20 dozen, Now they have to get rid of them all, so he brought some on Conan's show. The cookies were not blurred out.

Then, on Botched, a woman had her nipples tattooed on. They showed them during the procedure, but when the artist was done, they were blurred out.

I'm not exactly clutching my pearls that they're not censoring these things, I'm just wondering where the line was.


----------



## Tropigal3

caitlin1214 said:


> The streaking at the end was funny.
> 
> *Then, on Botched, a woman had her nipples tattooed on. They showed them during the procedure, but when the artist was done, they were blurred out.*
> 
> I'm not exactly clutching my pearls that they're not censoring these things, I'm just wondering where the line was.



Yes, that was strange!


----------



## andral5

CanuckBagLover said:


> The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere. Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.



Ooooh, I couldn't have said it any better! I personally see this cancer thing as real hypocrisy. She wasn't directly involved, nor suffering together with that person, for God sake!!


----------



## swags

andral5 said:


> Ooooh, I couldn't have said it any better! I personally see this cancer thing as real hypocrisy. She wasn't directly involved, nor suffering together with that person, for God sake!!


After last year, I wish they would steer away from the topic. Why isn't Meghan's stepdaughter with her now? Her mom passed away so who is she living with?


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> Megan's barrage of comments about her infertility is complete & total BS & is truly a slap in the face of women who really do suffer from infertility.  She got pregnant on her first IVF attempt....she does NOT have infertility issues.  No, they did not try to reverse Jim's vasectomy; they just unfroze he sperm. He probably doesn't want it reversed cause that would mean she would have to get pregnant the old fashion way &, honestly, he doesn't seem that interested in her or what she does.  With IVF, he doesn't even need to be in the same state, much less the same room.  He probably figures that's a win win for him & he can devote more time to his candles which he seems to have way more interest in.
> 
> And as far a Icky Viki is concerned...I'm sick of her & her delusional reality she lives in.  Sick of looking at her, sick of hearing her voice, sick of hearing her complain & whine, sick of hearing her blow her own horn about what a great friend & mom she is because she does so much for everyone, sick of her lies, bullsh*t, & phony behavior.  She has no redeeming qualities at this point.




So I am not wrong wondering how infertitlity and once a try go go together? Over here infertitlity (and I am adopted so I know the story from the other point of view) needs serious attempts for at least over a year and it certainly won't include IVF without trying to reverse the vasactomy. I'd call it a lifestyle IVF. Actually I'd prefer the old way before dooing the IVF routine to my body. But on each his own I guess..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> So I am not wrong wondering how infertitlity and once a try go go together? Over here infertitlity (and I am adopted so I know the story from the other point of view) needs serious attempts for at least over a year and it certainly won't include IVF without trying to reverse the vasactomy. I'd call it a lifestyle IVF. Actually I'd prefer the old way before dooing the IVF routine to my body. But on each his own I guess..


I also find her "inferitlity" comments insensitive and again totally insincere.  She can't have a baby because her husband had a vasectomy.  I don't know why they didn't try a reversal first - I think that is the usual procedure. However I believe if too many years have gone by, a reversal won't "fix" things (wasn't that Slade's problem with Gretchen?) Maybe they got a medical opinion that chances of a reversal being successful were low or maybe Jim was just too lazy.  I don't understand why he's even on this show other than to humor Meghan.  I never heard of him before, but I understand he's a respected sports broadcaster and you would think anyone in the media would be sensitive about their image and he is coming off as such douche on this show.


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> So I am not wrong wondering how infertitlity and once a try go go together? Over here infertitlity (and I am adopted so I know the story from the other point of view) needs serious attempts for at least over a year and it certainly won't include IVF without trying to reverse the vasactomy. I'd call it a lifestyle IVF. Actually I'd prefer the old way before dooing the IVF routine to my body. But on each his own I guess..



No, you are correct to wonder.  Infertility is a long process to determine. Both partners are tested & if the man has had a vasectomy, it's usually reversed, if possible, before IVF attempted. It is extremely rare for a woman to get pregnant on their 1st try.

When my husband & I first got married (second marriage for both of us), we looked into IVF to have a child together. I had had my tubes cut & cauterized years prior & my surgery could not be reversed. The only way for us to have a child was for my eggs to be surgically harvested, fertilized in the test tube, & implanted into my womb. Because I was 46 at the time, I would have had to undergo hormone treatments & there was a very big possibility that it would take more than 1 attempt.  Plus I ran a high risk of giving birth to a handicapped child due to my age.  Once we found out everything we would go through,  the expense & no guarantee we would be successful,  we decided not to go through with it.  We already had 3 sons between the two of us.

IVF is a long, involved process so I'm not buying her infertility BS.  Jim had vasectomy but had frozen some of his semen prior to his surgery. Apparently,  they didn't even check to see if his vasectomy could be reversed. She's not infertile.  They just took the easy way & thawed out his sperm & she got pregnant right off.  Her infertility claims are complete BS & are just so she can have a story line.


----------



## bag-princess

andral5 said:


> Totally agree. But she'll have a baby from him so she'll get child support and whatnot later on.  I think she has everything planned in detail.



i think she does,too!  



CanuckBagLover said:


> *The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere.* Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.



ITA with all of this!!!   last year she was the self-chosen voice for all things cancer and this year she has to be the voice for all things infertile!!  the only problem with her getting pregnant was that her husband always had some excuse to be in another state away from her!!   if you are not having sex you can't get pregnant.  problem solved!



guccimamma said:


> i want to see jim talk about his candles. i really do, that's good stuff.



i bet you would see more emotion from him than he has for that wife of his!!!
he doesn't have to listen to the candles yak at him and when he is done with them - he can put them away in a closet somewhere.  no wonder his face lights up when he is talking about them!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Totally agree. But she'll have a baby from him so she'll get child support and whatnot later on.  I think she has everything planned in detail.



And there you have it!!!  I think that's her plan all along.




bag-princess said:


> ITA with all of this!!!   last year she was the self-chosen voice for all things cancer and this year she has to be the voice for all things infertile!!  the only problem with her getting pregnant was that her husband always had some excuse to be in another state away from her!!  * if you are not having sex you can't get pregnant.  problem solved!
> i bet you would see more emotion from him than he has for that wife of his!!!
> he doesn't have to listen to the candles yak at him and when he is done with them - he can put them away in a closet somewhere.  no wonder his face lights up when he is talking about them!*



Oh, you're killing me!!!


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> The thing about Meghan is nothing about her seems sincere. Even this charity bit for  colon cancer, I feel is more something the producers set up to giver her an alternate story line and she feels its good for her image.   It also doesn't really make sense to me for her to speak about colon cancer - it was her husband's ex wife who died (whom I know she refers to as my "friend" - and even if they were on good terms I have a hard time believing that the exwife really considered Meghan her friend). Yes Meghan was impacted but tangently compared to some of the immediate family members, (like her daughter), it would be more powerful for one of them to speak but they are conveniently not on the show.  That's why I think this is all producer arranged. I also feel Meghan constantly over steps boundaries (didn't last year she refer to her step daughter as her daughter and say something to the effect she wished that was her own child? And calling you spouses -ex your friend; now speaking about colon cancer and claiming it as her own cross she had to bear...) That being said, I hope she can do some good, it just doesn't feel like its coming from a good place.  And as you can tell I can't stand Meghan.


I don't like Meghan either, but she is more tolerable than last year.  That being said I think the cameras caught some true emotion from her for once after Jim left the airport and she got in the drivers seat.  You could tell she was visible upset how checked out her husband is.  While I want to feel sorry for her, you can't, she is choosing to be a single mother whether she stays married to Jim or not, all for what-money, fame.  Life is so short, those things don't matter in the end, so she is destined to have that sad lonely look on her face for a long time.


----------



## DrDior

One of my least favourite parts of these shows? When women who own their own businesses, pay their own mortgages, are generally pretty happy to be aggressive to both men and women alike, clutch their pearls and boo hoo about some man "should never speak to a woman like that." It's hypocrisy of the worst sort.


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> No, you are correct to wonder.  Infertility is a long process to determine. Both partners are tested & if the man has had a vasectomy, it's usually reversed, if possible, before IVF attempted. It is extremely rare for a woman to get pregnant on their 1st try.
> 
> When my husband & I first got married (second marriage for both of us), we looked into IVF to have a child together. I had had my tubes cut & cauterized years prior & my surgery could not be reversed. The only way for us to have a child was for my eggs to be surgically harvested, fertilized in the test tube, & implanted into my womb. Because I was 46 at the time, I would have had to undergo hormone treatments & there was a very big possibility that it would take more than 1 attempt.  Plus I ran a high risk of giving birth to a handicapped child due to my age.  Once we found out everything we would go through,  the expense & no guarantee we would be successful,  we decided not to go through with it.  We already had 3 sons between the two of us.
> 
> IVF is a long, involved process so I'm not buying her infertility BS.  Jim had vasectomy but had frozen some of his semen prior to his surgery. Apparently,  they didn't even check to see if his vasectomy could be reversed. She's not infertile.  They just took the easy way & thawed out his sperm & she got pregnant right off.  Her infertility claims are complete BS & are just so she can have a story line.



I am so sorry to read this but I think you made the right decision - though I am feeling like giving you a web-hug when reading about the time you went through. So here is your hug, dear


----------



## millivanilli

Just watching the frozen-sperm scene and can't stop thinking: oh they have R2D2 on the backseat... sorry. I am childish as h**.


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> I am so sorry to read this but I think you made the right decision - though I am feeling like giving you a web-hug when reading about the time you went through. So here is your hug, dear



Thank you.   It all worked out in the end.  It was something we considered.  Our problem was time...my biological clock was ticking & my eggs weren't getting any younger (I'm almost 11 yrs older than my husband).  For me to have another child, I would have to get pregnant right away & didn't have a couple of years to "try".  But, we decided against it & I still raised children.  While my son was 19 & away at college when we married, his sons were 11 & 5 yrs old so I still got to raise 2 more children.  They are now soon to be 26 & 20.  All the boys are on their own so now DH & I have time for ourselves.  God is always in charge & has a plan.   And Hubby & I are still involved with children.  We are very active through our church working with a charity that takes in unwanted children.  There are currently about 40 children in their care ranging from babies to teenagers.  We help with their needs & provide help with caring for the kids.  So, in a sense, I am not without children.


----------



## absolutpink

JNH14 said:


> We lived in the OC north for two years the first time and four years the second time.  It's true people are trying to keep up with what their neighbors had...thank God my husband and I weren't into impressing others. I had a friend who was up to her eyeballs in credit card debt.



Sounds like the city I live in and I'm far from the OC.



Nahreen said:


> Those types of neighbourhoods exists everywhere, maybe at different levels compared to the OC. Friends of ours built a house in a neigbourhood with only newbuilt houses. If you did not have roll out grass (ready made grass just to roll out instead of planting grass seeds) you were a nobody in this neigbourhood.



We have a newly built house and everyone has the roll out kind of grass, no one does grass seeds here.



pot_luck said:


> I am starting to believe that Kelly is the narc in the marriage instead of her husband.



Agreed! Something is seriously wrong with that woman.



horse17 said:


> I know not many will agree..but...I actually don't see a problem with Meghan wanting to have a child......even if she is not 100 percent happy in her marriage.. ..it's her chance to have a baby....she will hopefully be a good mother and she will have all the resources and more for the rest of the child's life..don't slam me!!!...lol



I agree with this too. I just think it's sad that she's trying to get Jim interested in something that he clearly doesn't care about.



guccimamma said:


> i want to see jim talk about his candles. i really do, that's good stuff.



Haha yes!!



millivanilli said:


> So I am not wrong wondering how infertitlity and once a try go go together? Over here infertitlity (and I am adopted so I know the story from the other point of view) needs serious attempts for at least over a year and it certainly won't include IVF without trying to reverse the vasactomy. I'd call it a lifestyle IVF. Actually I'd prefer the old way before dooing the IVF routine to my body. But on each his own I guess..



The fertility clinic in my city states that you must be trying to get pregnant for a year before getting a referral to them.. but I know many people who have just flashed the right amount of cash and they get in right away. My SIL is waiting for a referral, they have been trying for almost 2 years and she has been waiting for 8 months to get in, still with no sign of an appointment any time soon.



imgg said:


> I don't like Meghan either, but she is more tolerable than last year.  That being said I think the cameras caught some true emotion from her for once after Jim left the airport and she got in the drivers seat.  You could tell she was visible upset how checked out her husband is.  While I want to feel sorry for her, you can't, she is choosing to be a single mother whether she stays married to Jim or not, all for what-money, fame.  Life is so short, those things don't matter in the end, so she is destined to have that sad lonely look on her face for a long time.



I couldn't stand Meghan last year, but I don't feel as badly about her this year. I think she's really alone and probably insecure and it's been good to see a different side to her.


----------



## amrx87

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also find her "inferitlity" comments insensitive and again totally insincere.  She can't have a baby because her husband had a vasectomy.  *I don't know why they didn't try a reversal first* - I think that is the usual procedure.



Because I'm sure Jim isn't 100% on board with this baby! He does what he wants and doesn't include Megan in anything- why would he include her in his reproductive plans!?


----------



## CeeJay

I wonder how long Jim & Meghan were together before getting married.  He just seems SO disinterested in anything related to her and folks mentioned this last year at their Reunion series.  Of course, Jim said "oh no" .. and something along the lines of "the cameras making it look that way" (yeah sure buddy).  Mind you, none of us sees what happens behind closed doors, but .. sheesh, if my man said half of what he says (or not), I would REALLY wonder about the state of my marriage!


----------



## amrx87

My takeaways from the 70s party episode!

1. Megan- if you're so bloated, why are you wearing a crop top? And you don't need everyone (and literally) your mother's permission before you go sit down somewhere
2. Vicki looks amazing in her Scooby-Do dress
3. The call to Brooks at the end..... eyeroll. Bravo needs to let that liar fall off the ends of the earth where he belongs... they clearly don't care how giving him even a tiny role in the show makes people who have been affected by cancer feel. Although if karma's a thing Brooks will definitely get a taste
4. The wet dream conversation in the costume shop was HILARIOUS
5. Megan, Kelly, and Kelly's husband laughing in the argument scene was very weird. Megan was grinning like a madwoman through the beaded curtains at one point. Kelly and husband were definitely hammered.
6. Speaking of hammered, if I have to hear one more of Kelly's horrible jokes I am going to fly across country and personally slap her.


----------



## lulilu

absolutpink said:


> The fertility clinic in my city states that you must be trying to get pregnant for a year before getting a referral to them.. but I know many people who have just flashed the right amount of cash and they get in right away. My SIL is waiting for a referral, they have been trying for almost 2 years and she has been waiting for 8 months to get in, still with no sign of an appointment any time soon.



Sounds like public medicine rules to me.  My aunts and cousins have similar problems in GB and NZ (need of hip replacement, etc. with years wait)


----------



## bag-princess

amrx87 said:


> Because I'm sure Jim isn't 100% on board with this baby! He does what he wants and doesn't include Megan in anything- why would he include her in his reproductive plans!?



THIS!!!
we have been saying since she made this big announcement - jim went along with this for one reason only!  this baby will keep her out of his business and he will be able to go where he wants like he had been without her trying to keep up with him because she will be busy with a baby!  when your husband buys a home in another state knowing you have said you do not want to live there that is a red flag!  he is so not into her.   the only time he smiles and seems happy is when he is talking about those candles!!!


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> And there you have it!!!  I think that's her plan all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, you're killing me!!!  *






you know i am right!!!   (where did you get those animated smilies??  i don't see them!)


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> And there you have it!!!  I think that's her plan all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're killing me!!!




Oh, I thought of that the very first episode she was in the show and he and his daughter were talking to her so condescending.


----------



## CeeJay

amrx87 said:


> My takeaways from the 70s party episode!
> 
> 1. Megan- if you're so bloated, why are you wearing a crop top? And you don't need everyone (and literally) your mother's permission before you go sit down somewhere
> 2. Vicki looks amazing in her Scooby-Do dress
> 3. The call to Brooks at the end..... eyeroll. Bravo needs to let that liar fall off the ends of the earth where he belongs... they clearly don't care how giving him even a tiny role in the show makes people who have been affected by cancer feel. Although if karma's a thing Brooks will definitely get a taste
> 4. The wet dream conversation in the costume shop was HILARIOUS
> 5. Megan, Kelly, and Kelly's husband laughing in the argument scene was very weird. Megan was grinning like a madwoman through the beaded curtains at one point. Kelly and husband were definitely hammered.
> 6. Speaking of hammered, *if I have to hear one more of Kelly's horrible jokes I am going to fly across country and personally slap her*.



*Even though I'm in LA county, call me .. 'cos I will for sure help you out with that!!!  HA HA HA ... *


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> you know i am right!!!   (where did you get those animated smilies??  i don't see them!)


Off the internet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Trying to get Vlad to add some of them to the list.


----------



## Nahreen

absolutpink said:


> Sounds like the city I live in and I'm far from the OC.
> 
> We have a newly built house and everyone has the roll out kind of grass, no one does grass seeds here.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the condecending part I had a problem with when it was pointed out that the neighbour to our friends used seeds and not roll out grass. Like it was not good enough. But the neighbourhood they live in is so competitive, cars, gardens, etc.
> 
> Rolling is actually much harder work than using seeds, we helped our friends do that. It works if you have a small garden such as that neighbourhood but when it is large, It would be too much work.
Click to expand...


----------



## mama13drama99

coconutsboston said:


> Kelly is vile - no wonder she is paired up with Vicki - screaming the same insults at the same dog-killing decibel ad nauseum. Next week trouble-making Tamra will be besties with the two of them, and hopefully give them some new material for comebacks.  These hoes ain't loyal.



Last line...perfection!


----------



## mama13drama99

horse17 said:


> All good points.....and the producers probably did set it up for her......



Yep, that's they said exactly what I was getting at. I do not believe she is genuine.  I do agree with you in that I am hope for the sake of the cause that she is adequately prepared.  Sadly, I see her doing that fake dry-eye crying (which produces a very ugly face for her) and making it about her.  

For the painting picture thing, I think I had in mind how she and Jim tried to explain things how he came off away at the reunion. She also paints the whole I want a family with this man, yes he has kids and has been married but this time if going to be/I am different.


----------



## rockhollow

Well that was quite the party - Bravo must love getting the ladies and partners all together.

I usually have nothing good to say about Meghan, she just comes off as non-likeable. 
It's too bad she didn't approach having a baby differently,  I'm so fine with her having a baby, just not harping on so much about infertility.
I did feel for her with regards to the way the husband was acting. He was so disconnected from anything to do with the baby - so I have some sympathy for her,  no woman deserves to be treated that way - especially from her husband.

Now Shannon.  She does not come across as at all likeable. I think she had those two ladies there on purpose to attack Kelly. She didn't like last week when Kelly criticized her, and she wanted to get her. I think Shannon is someone who likes a sneak attack.
That said, Kelly was drunk and really attacked Shannon (which was not all right in any way), but the other two ladies did go after her, and she knew it was set up by Shannon.


----------



## Cherrasaki

rockhollow said:


> Well that was quite the party - Bravo must love getting the ladies and partners all together.
> 
> I usually have nothing good to say about Meghan, she just comes off as non-likeable.
> It's too bad she didn't approach having a baby differently,  I'm so fine with her having a baby, just not harping on so much about infertility.
> I did feel for her with regards to the way the husband was acting. He was so disconnected from anything to do with the baby - so I have some sympathy for her,  no woman deserves to be treated that way - especially from her husband.
> 
> Now Shannon.  She does not come across as at all likeable. I think she had those two ladies there on purpose to attack Kelly. She didn't like last week when Kelly criticized her, and she wanted to get her. I think Shannon is someone who likes a sneak attack.
> That said, Kelly was drunk and really attacked Shannon (which was not all right in any way), but the other two ladies did go after her, and she knew it was set up by Shannon.




I don't like Meghan either and have zero interest in her baby making story line.  And Shannon is not coming off that well this season. I used to kind of like her on the show but not anymore.

OT... Regarding Vicki, yes, she's horrible and all that but why doesn't Tamra get called out on what a nasty person she is? She is just as vile as Vicki imo. She's also fake, two faced and one of the biggest hypocrites.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is just miserable and desperate.  What woman walks into a  group of women begging them to be her friend???? She stays on the show for validation, that's the only reason I can think of.

Megan - girl, we don't want to be in on your baby making journey.  Some things, you just need to do in private.  Like she couldn't do her shot at home and join the party AFTER?


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also find her "inferitlity" comments insensitive and again totally insincere.  She can't have a baby because her husband had a vasectomy.  I don't know why they didn't try a reversal first - I think that is the usual procedure. However I believe if too many years have gone by, a reversal won't "fix" things (wasn't that Slade's problem with Gretchen?) Maybe they got a medical opinion that chances of a reversal being successful were low or maybe Jim was just too lazy.  I don't understand why he's even on this show other than to humor Meghan.  I never heard of him before, but I understand he's a respected sports broadcaster and you would think anyone in the media would be sensitive about their image and he is coming off as such douche on this show.


I don't think Jim would ever have a surgery for Megan's benefit or for them to have a baby. He wouldn't undergo the pain, nor the inconvenience of a reversal from what I can see. He barely wants to drive her to an appt, let alone admitted to a hospital!.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I don't think Jim would ever have a surgery for Megan's benefit or for them to have a baby. He wouldn't undergo the pain, nor the inconvenience of a reversal from what I can see. He barely wants to drive her to an appt, let alone admitted to a hospital!.


he looked like he was in absolute pain driving her to the appointment, but looked ELATED trying to get out of the car at the airport.  This man has checked out, but she's still holding on


----------



## andral5

DC-Cutie said:


> he looked like he was in absolute pain driving her to the appointment, but looked ELATED trying to get out of the car at the airport.  This man has checked out, but she's still holding on



Well, you know... when the interests are big... that's why the baby on the way.


----------



## swags

How selfish to have a baby with a man who doesn't want more kids. She knows he's checked out.
http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...es-more-from-her-husband-during-her-pregnancy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna moving back was dumb and Vicki buying the house was all about her control issues


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna moving back was dumb and Vicki buying the house was all about her control issues



I disagree.  Briana's husband is getting out of the service so there is nothing to tie them to OK.  Also, Vicki lent them the money for the house by buying it and expects to get repaid when their house in OK sells.  All of Briana's ties are to the OC -- her mother, her brother, etc.  And her doctors, apparently.  What is dumb about moving to a place near your family?  And what is wrong with Vicki fronting the money for the house so they did not have to get a swing loan until it was sold?  My parents did that for me once.  NBD if you have the money.


----------



## Cherrasaki

lulilu said:


> I disagree.  Briana's husband is getting out of the service so there is nothing to tie them to OK.  Also, Vicki lent them the money for the house by buying it and expects to get repaid when their house in OK sells.  All of Briana's ties are to the OC -- her mother, her brother, etc.  And her doctors, apparently.  What is dumb about moving to a place near your family?  And what is wrong with Vicki fronting the money for the house so they did not have to get a swing loan until it was sold?  My parents did that for me once.  NBD if you have the money.



I have to agree. Vicki may be a lot of things but I see nothing wrong with helping her own children out. And I seriously doubt that Brianna was forced into making that decision. I think she even stated at some point that she hated living in OK and was happy to be back in the OC in order to be closer with her family, friends and even her doctors.  And I think I remember Tamra making a negative remark about this very thing.. something along the lines of Vicki making Brianna move back from OK in order to control her or something?  I think Tamra needs to keep quiet and stop the commentary on other people's parenting skills and other people's children because she isn't in any position to criticize anyone on that especially since her own daughter wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I disagree.  Briana's husband is getting out of the service so there is nothing to tie them to OK.  Also, Vicki lent them the money for the house by buying it and expects to get repaid when their house in OK sells.  All of Briana's ties are to the OC -- her mother, her brother, etc.  And her doctors, apparently.  What is dumb about moving to a place near your family?  And what is wrong with Vicki fronting the money for the house so they did not have to get a swing loan until it was sold?  My parents did that for me once.  NBD if you have the money.


Where in my post did I say it was wrong...  I'm looking, but don't see it...
Vicki's motives are wrong, as we have seen throughout her time on the show.  She "buys" her children.  My opinion and fact.


----------



## girlonthecoast

caitlin1214 said:


> The streaking at the end was funny.
> 
> I thought it used to be that if it looked like a part of the body normally covered by a bathing suit or if it actually was one, it was blurred out on network television. But the streaker costumes were not blurred. Then I saw an episode of Conan and Chris Hardwick was a guest. He talked about how his fiancée ordered what she thought was 20 penis cookies for her bachelorette party. She accidentally ordered 20 dozen, Now they have to get rid of them all, so he brought some on Conan's show. The cookies were not blurred out.
> 
> Then, on Botched, a woman had her nipples tattooed on. They showed them during the procedure, but when the artist was done, they were blurred out.
> 
> I'm not exactly clutching my pearls that they're not censoring these things, I'm just wondering where the line was.



I often wonder where the line is as well. Personally, I find it absurd when paintings depicting nudity are censored. I think I once saw a news story about Picasso's Nudes, Green Leaves and Bust being sold for a record amount and the news outlet had to blur out some of the painting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Cherrasaki said:


> I have to agree. Vicki may be a lot of things but I see nothing wrong with helping her own children out. And I seriously doubt that Brianna was forced into making that decision. I think she even stated at some point that she hated living in OK and was happy to be back in the OC in order to be closer with her family, friends and even her doctors.  And I think I remember Tamra making a negative remark about this very thing.. something along the lines of Vicki making Brianna move back from OK in order to control her or something?  I think Tamra needs to keep quiet and stop the commentary on other people's parenting skills and other people's children because she isn't in any position to criticize anyone on that especially since her own daughter wants nothing to do with her.



I think Vicki uses money to manipulate people,  her children, especially Brianna.  I think when Vicki gives money to her kids there are strings attached. Brianna may have had other reasons to move back to the OC but I also think alot had to do with filming - otherwise they could have waited until her husband's  severance from the service was finalize and she wouldn't have had to drive accoss country fighting a serious infection. (I'm sure  they have competent doctors in OK where she was living - not like she's in some third world country).  That being said I agree with you about Tamra - that was a *****y comment to make (I thought Shannon made a similar comment too). Neither of having bragging rights about their parenting skills so they should shut up.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Where in my post did I say it was wrong...  I'm looking, but don't see it...
> Vicki's motives are wrong, as we have seen throughout her time on the show.  She "buys" her children.  My opinion and fact.


You said it was dumb.  Sorry if I thought you meant it was a mistake, i.e., wrong.


----------



## swags

I think most of Vicki's life has been about dysfunctional relationships and its continued with her kids. In earlier seasons Michael was clearly aggravated by her yet he ended up working for her. The whole Brianna, her husband, Brooks and Vicki dynamic was warped. It is nice to see Vicki as a grandma but I wonder if she will get too intrusive as they grow up.
Tamra has no business talking about Vicki and Bri while her creepy son's drama has played out on lower tier reality websites.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I think most of Vicki's life has been about dysfunctional relationships and its continued with her kids. In earlier seasons Michael was clearly aggravated by her yet he ended up working for her. The whole Brianna, her husband, Brooks and Vicki dynamic was warped. It is nice to see Vicki as a grandma but I wonder if she will get too intrusive as they grow up.
> Tamra has no business talking about Vicki and Bri while her creepy son's drama has played out on lower tier reality websites.



How often are grown (and younger) children annoyed or aggravated by their parents?  I am sure Michael is being compensated very well and Vicki has essentially turned over one aspect of her business to him.  Why wouldn't he join the family business?  There are lots of young adults who wish they had such opportunities.  JMHO
I have known a number of people with small family businesses (including large farms even) and it is difficult for adult children to join.  The parents are typically young enough that they intend to run the business for some time, and the children chomp at the bit because they think they deserve (why I don't know) to take over big responsibilities (which they would not get if the company was owned by a non-parent).  It takes a lot of work not to have friction.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> How often are grown (and younger) children annoyed or aggravated by their parents?  I am sure Michael is being compensated very well and Vicki has essentially turned over one aspect of her business to him.  Why wouldn't he join the family business?  There are lots of young adults who wish they had such opportunities.  JMHO
> I have known a number of people with small family businesses (including large farms even) and it is difficult for adult children to join.  The parents are typically young enough that they intend to run the business for some time, and the children chomp at the bit because they think they deserve (why I don't know) to take over big responsibilities (which they would not get if the company was owned by a non-parent).  It takes a lot of work not to have friction.



My impression is that it was easy for Michael to take a job with Vicki where he immediately gets a title and more compensation than he would if he had gone out on his own.
For Briana, it will probably be good for her to live close to mom as I see some domestic violence in her future. I know that's horrible to foreshadow but we heard the audio of that guy.


----------



## GoGlam

I guess I may be the only one that doesn't see one issue with a parent attaching strings to giving their children money.  That's how life works and why should Vicky spend copious amounts of money that she works really hard for without trying to accomplish what she thinks is best for her kids.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I guess I may be the only one that doesn't see one issue with a parent attaching strings to giving their children money.  That's how life works and why should Vicky spend copious amounts of money that she works really hard for without trying to accomplish what she thinks is best for her kids.


I do agree with this, however, I think the phrase "attaching strings" is a bit strong when it comes to giving children money..your right, it's how things work..that's what parents work hard for, to give themselves and their families opportunities.....in Vickis case,  I do think she is controlling....but I completely agree with wanting to have one of your kids in the business...if they want it and if they are capable...


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> I do agree with this, however, I think the phrase "attaching strings" is a bit strong when it comes to giving children money..your right, it's how things work..that's what parents work hard for, to give themselves and their families opportunities.....in Vickis case,  I do think she is controlling....but I completely agree with wanting to have one of your kids in the business...if they want it and if they are capable...



I agree. I also think attaching strings is strong to use even in Vicky's case... At least I don't see it as quite that way on the show.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree, I think filming for the show had a lot to do with the timing of Bree's return to OC. 
None of the other ladies are on good terms with Vicki and I think Bravo needed a storyline for her, and it was Bree.
They probably didn't know that Vicki and Kelly would get along - seeing as Kelly was Megan's friend and Megan is sure not a fan of Vicki.

And as other's have already stated, it's nothing new to see Vicki fund her kids to get what she wants. And she's not the first or last mom to do that. Tamara, Gina, Lauri, all did the same things. You've got the funds, you get to some control. But of course it doesn't always work, as we've seen from other housewives.

Heck, when I was young and first married, my husband's parents doled out cash to us to get started. There were always strings attached, but it was a win-win situation for us all.  There was a bit of resentment on my part, but the help to getting a  good start as a young couple outweighed my slight resentment. 

And I'm sure as Shannon and Heather's children grow up, they'll follow the same route.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> Where in my post did I say it was wrong...  I'm looking, but don't see it...
> Vicki's motives are wrong, as we have seen throughout her time on the show.  She "buys" her children.  My opinion and fact.



She buys people!


----------



## andral5

I didn't like Vicki in the earlier seasons but I changed my mind in the most recent ones. I just see her with different eyes, as my children grow. I'd do the same for my kids, if I'd have her possibilities and need might arise.
I also perfectly understand her need for love, and I have lots of compassion for her broken heart by that con, Brooks. I lived through such a drama, and we were married. Not the cancer scam part, but the rest of it. Regarding the cancer scam, I don't think she wanted to lie or hide the truth from the rest of the group, but sometimes you go with the flow and don't even realize when it got too far. I think she really regrets it now and maybe she doesn't know how to fix the friendship wih the others in the group. But let's admit it: some of the others want BLOOD. Shanon forgot how Vicki stood by her; Tamra seems to be on her way back to Vicki for now. I hate Vicki sticking to Kelly though. Ughhh!! Too much desperation might cloud her judgement.

Oh, one thing that really pi$$ed me off was the questioning of Brooks' cancer. I don't care if it's real or not, my health status is NOBODY's business! Or my boyfriend's, or anyone's in my family. It's a private matter, not one to be discussed in public. I think the show crew really pushed them towards this.


----------



## swags

andral5 said:


> I didn't like Vicki in the earlier seasons but I changed my mind in the most recent ones. I just see her with different eyes, as my children grow. I'd do the same for my kids, if I'd have her possibilities and need might arise.
> I also perfectly understand her need for love, and I have lots of compassion for her broken heart by that con, Brooks. I lived through such a drama, and we were married. Not the cancer scam part, but the rest of it. Regarding the cancer scam, I don't think she wanted to lie or hide the truth from the rest of the group, but sometimes you go with the flow and don't even realize when it got too far. I think she really regrets it now and maybe she doesn't know how to fix the friendship wih the others in the group. But let's admit it: some of the others want BLOOD. Shanon forgot how Vicki stood by her; Tamra seems to be on her way back to Vicki for now. I hate Vicki sticking to Kelly though. Ughhh!! Too much desperation might cloud her judgement.
> 
> Oh, one thing that really pi$$ed me off was the questioning of Brooks' cancer. I don't care if it's real or not, my health status is NOBODY's business! Or my boyfriend's, or anyone's in my family. It's a private matter, not one to be discussed in public. I think the show crew really pushed them towards this.



Good post!
I think much of Vicki's problem is needing a man but ending up and staying in dysfunctional relationships with them. Its been said that Donn had a girlfriend for a long time and that she stepped out too. It was implied that the dad of Mike and Briana was abusive. I think Briana is heading down the same road. I just cannot excuse that audio we heard of her husband going off on Lydia's mom.There is no reason to scream at someone's mom even if their shoes were muddy or whatever his ridiculous excuse was.


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Good post!
> I think much of Vicki's problem is needing a man but ending up and staying in dysfunctional relationships with them. Its been said that Donn had a girlfriend for a long time and that she stepped out too. It was implied that the dad of Mike and Briana was abusive. I think Briana is heading down the same road. I just cannot excuse that audio we heard of her husband going off on Lydia's mom.There is no reason to scream at someone's mom even if their shoes were muddy or whatever his ridiculous excuse was.



I think people forget how Brianna's hubby behaved during past seasons of the show.  And he does seem to have anger management issues. But who knows...


----------



## Cherrasaki

double post


----------



## Megs

cdtracing said:


> No, you are correct to wonder.  Infertility is a long process to determine. Both partners are tested & if the man has had a vasectomy, it's usually reversed, if possible, before IVF attempted. It is extremely rare for a woman to get pregnant on their 1st try.
> 
> When my husband & I first got married (second marriage for both of us), we looked into IVF to have a child together. I had had my tubes cut & cauterized years prior & my surgery could not be reversed. The only way for us to have a child was for my eggs to be surgically harvested, fertilized in the test tube, & implanted into my womb. Because I was 46 at the time, I would have had to undergo hormone treatments & there was a very big possibility that it would take more than 1 attempt.  Plus I ran a high risk of giving birth to a handicapped child due to my age.  Once we found out everything we would go through,  the expense & no guarantee we would be successful,  we decided not to go through with it.  We already had 3 sons between the two of us.
> 
> IVF is a long, involved process so I'm not buying her infertility BS.  Jim had vasectomy but had frozen some of his semen prior to his surgery. Apparently,  they didn't even check to see if his vasectomy could be reversed. She's not infertile.  They just took the easy way & thawed out his sperm & she got pregnant right off.  Her infertility claims are complete BS & are just so she can have a story line.



Every episode with Meghan and her infertility story line has really really bothered me. Part of it is because she is neglecting the fact that they are going through IVF in some of the best circumstances out there. Her body seems to be working properly, his sperm seem to be fine, and they have the finances. 

Having recently gone through infertility treatment (and I didn't have IVF I had IUI and consider myself so so lucky to be pregnant), it's highly insensitive for her to make her storyline like it is. People who struggle go through months of treatment, testing, heartbreak, and not all find the answer. 

I'm glad you were able to parent your children and it's clear you have such a big heart! I'm sorry it wasn't in the cards for you and your hubby but your other boys sure are lucky!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Megs said:


> Every episode with Meghan and her infertility story line has really really bothered me. Part of it is because she is neglecting the fact that they are going through IVF in some of the best circumstances out there. Her body seems to be working properly, his sperm seem to be fine, and they have the finances.
> 
> Having recently gone through infertility treatment (and I didn't have IVF I had IUI and consider myself so so lucky to be pregnant), it's highly insensitive for her to make her storyline like it is. People who struggle go through months of treatment, testing, heartbreak, and not all find the answer.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to parent your children and it's clear you have such a big heart! I'm sorry it wasn't in the cards for you and your hubby but your other boys sure are lucky!!!



I personally found Megan's "Infertility" storyline offensive to women who have REAL infertility issues just like I found Brooks "Cancer" storyline to be offensive to people & the families of people who have the disease or died from it.  I lost my brother to colon cancer 3 yrs ago & for someone to fake such an illness for attention/money/whatever is highly offensive.  Faking infertility is just as bad.  Infertility is a real condition that many women suffer from.  Some women are successful but a lot of women are not & never know the joy of bringing a new life into the world.  To pretend to have those issues just for attention & a storyline is too much. From what I can tell, the only infertility problem she has is a husband who is not interested in her at all or in any respect.  Sadly, he probably will have as much interest in the child as he does for the mother.

In my situation, my issue was time & age.  I was not infertile; I had made a surgical choice that was the best choice for the situation I was in at the time.  I had a son.  When I remarried, we spent a great deal of time investigating, speaking to doctors, & being examined.  Since my surgery could not be reversed, the only way for us to have a child together was through IVF.  If I were younger, we would have gone through with it.  My age played a huge part in our decision.  I would have had to go through at least a year of hormone treatments, shots, ect before the procedure could even begin.  And there was no guarantee of success.  Our doctors were honest with us & told us could take 3-4 yrs.  At that point, I would be pushing 50 yrs old & would be high risk for complications, miscarriage, or having a handicapped child.  Since we 5 yr old & 11 yr old boys to raise, it didn't make sense for us to put our focus on having another child when we still had 2.  We did not want either of them to feel they were being put aside for the sake of a possibility of another child.  We felt we made the right decision for our family & have not regretted it.  And, as I have said in a previous post, God is always in charge...He has not denied me children & has blessed both my husband & I with the opportunity to be involved with the raising of many children & influencing their lives.  I will also say that while I did not give birth to either of my stepsons, I love them as if I did & I'm proud of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm glad your journey has resulted in success & you are expecting your child.   Children are blessing from God & you will have the opportunity to view the world through the wonder of a child's eyes & grow with them.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## girlonthecoast

cdtracing said:


> I personally found Megan's "Infertility" storyline offensive to women who have REAL infertility issues just like I found Brooks "Cancer" storyline to be offensive to people & the families of people who have the disease or died from it.  I lost my brother to colon cancer 3 yrs ago & for someone to fake such an illness for attention/money/whatever is highly offensive.  Faking infertility is just as bad.  Infertility is a real condition that many women suffer from.  Some women are successful but a lot of women are not & never know the joy of bringing a new life into the world.  To pretend to have those issues just for attention & a storyline is too much. From what I can tell, the only infertility problem she has is a husband who is not interested in her at all or in any respect.  Sadly, he probably will have as much interest in the child as he does for the mother.
> 
> In my situation, my issue was time & age.  I was not infertile; I had made a surgical choice that was the best choice for the situation I was in at the time.  I had a son.  When I remarried, we spent a great deal of time investigating, speaking to doctors, & being examined.  Since my surgery could not be reversed, the only way for us to have a child together was through IVF.  If I were younger, we would have gone through with it.  My age played a huge part in our decision.  I would have had to go through at least a year of hormone treatments, shots, ect before the procedure could even begin.  And there was no guarantee of success.  Our doctors were honest with us & told us could take 3-4 yrs.  At that point, I would be pushing 50 yrs old & would be high risk for complications, miscarriage, or having a handicapped child.  Since we 5 yr old & 11 yr old boys to raise, it didn't make sense for us to put our focus on having another child when we still had 2.  We did not want either of them to feel they were being put aside for the sake of a possibility of another child.  We felt we made the right decision for our family & have not regretted it.  And, as I have said in a previous post, God is always in charge...He has not denied me children & has blessed both my husband & I with the opportunity to be involved with the raising of many children & influencing their lives.  I will also say that while I did not give birth to either of my stepsons, I love them as if I did & I'm proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your journey has resulted in success & you are expecting your child.   Children are blessing from God & you will have the opportunity to view the world through the wonder of a child's eyes & grow with them.  I'm so happy for you!



I can see Megan being asked the question at the reunion and being very dismissive, I already have an eye roll ready.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did anyone notice when the cameras were following Vickie into the house to get Brianna, she seemed to get even more upset?  I could totally understand.  Like, OK Vicki tell the camera crew to take a rest while you take care of your daughter.  She doesn't need cameras shoved in her face, while she can barely breathe!



cdtracing said:


> I personally found Megan's "Infertility" storyline offensive to women who have REAL infertility issues just like I found Brooks "Cancer" storyline to be offensive to people & the families of people who have the disease or died from it.



Yes, I found it very offensive and dare I say 'dramatic'.  Like she's putting on even more for the cameras.  If she had to take her shot, why not do it at home BEFORE going to the party and then she went to Heather's house, walked straight in 'your mom is going to give me a shot...'.  STFU!!!  Real people don't go around parading their fertility from house to house, gathering with fake friends in the bathroom to watch you take a shot.


----------



## limom

^^
Well what else is Megan going to talk about, now that Leann passed away?
Her incredible love story?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> ^^
> Well what else is Megan going to talk about, now that Leann passed away?
> Her incredible love story?


seriously.  she has NO storyline, no life of her own it seems...


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Off the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get Vlad to add some of them to the list.




i miss the smiley slapping it's hand as it LOL!!  my favorite!






limom said:


> ^^
> *Well what else is Megan going to talk about, now that Leann passed away?*
> Her incredible love story?




and don't forget the daughter is not around either!   she is now the infertility specialist on site so i guess we will hear more of her omniscient views on that subject now!


----------



## andral5

Megs said:


> Every episode with Meghan and her infertility story line has really really bothered me. Part of it is because she is neglecting the fact that they are going through IVF in some of the best circumstances out there. Her body seems to be working properly, his sperm seem to be fine, and they have the finances.
> 
> Having recently gone through infertility treatment (and I didn't have IVF I had IUI and consider myself so so lucky to be pregnant), it's highly insensitive for her to make her storyline like it is. People who struggle go through months of treatment, testing, heartbreak, and not all find the answer.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to parent your children and it's clear you have such a big heart! I'm sorry it wasn't in the cards for you and your hubby but your other boys sure are lucky!!!



How ironic! It's almost like Brooks made his story about cancer. Remember how offended was Meghan at that time, although she wasn't directly involved in someone's cancer battle? So his lies shouldn't have offended her, at least not to that extent. Now she's doing the same with the infertility that she doesn't actually suffer of, obviously. And there are couples out there trying for long years without any success.... 
I have a friend and ex-coworker who tried IVF for more than 14 years and they finally gave up. They now have an adopted daughter. Good for them! But you cannot compare their struggles with Meghan's. If the did struggle at all. With transporting R2D2 in the back seat.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I personally found Megan's "Infertility" storyline offensive to women who have REAL infertility issues just like I found Brooks "Cancer" storyline to be offensive to people & the families of people who have the disease or died from it.  I lost my brother to colon cancer 3 yrs ago & for someone to fake such an illness for attention/money/whatever is highly offensive.  Faking infertility is just as bad.  Infertility is a real condition that many women suffer from.  Some women are successful but a lot of women are not & never know the joy of bringing a new life into the world.  To pretend to have those issues just for attention & a storyline is too much. From what I can tell, the only infertility problem she has is a husband who is not interested in her at all or in any respect.  Sadly, he probably will have as much interest in the child as he does for the mother.
> 
> In my situation, my issue was time & age.  I was not infertile; I had made a surgical choice that was the best choice for the situation I was in at the time.  I had a son.  When I remarried, we spent a great deal of time investigating, speaking to doctors, & being examined.  Since my surgery could not be reversed, the only way for us to have a child together was through IVF.  If I were younger, we would have gone through with it.  My age played a huge part in our decision.  I would have had to go through at least a year of hormone treatments, shots, ect before the procedure could even begin.  And there was no guarantee of success.  Our doctors were honest with us & told us could take 3-4 yrs.  At that point, I would be pushing 50 yrs old & would be high risk for complications, miscarriage, or having a handicapped child.  Since we 5 yr old & 11 yr old boys to raise, it didn't make sense for us to put our focus on having another child when we still had 2.  We did not want either of them to feel they were being put aside for the sake of a possibility of another child.  We felt we made the right decision for our family & have not regretted it.  And, as I have said in a previous post, God is always in charge...He has not denied me children & has blessed both my husband & I with the opportunity to be involved with the raising of many children & influencing their lives.  I will also say that while I did not give birth to either of my stepsons, I love them as if I did & I'm proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your journey has resulted in success & you are expecting your child.   Children are blessing from God & you will have the opportunity to view the world through the wonder of a child's eyes & grow with them.  I'm so happy for you!



I wrote almost the same as you before reading your post  I completely agree with your point of view.
I also understand your decision to not try for a new baby. I think you chose the best path.


----------



## slang

Megan's fertility doctor looks like the same doctor Jeff Lewis and Gage used on Flipping Out


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan has a very....interesting...choice of words. "My infertility", "My friend, Leann", "All my new responsibilities", "My friend Leann's daughters". 

The speech in DC was cringeworthy.


----------



## Cherrasaki

coconutsboston said:


> Meghan has a very....interesting...choice of words. "My infertility", "My friend, Leann", "All my new responsibilities", "My friend Leann's daughters".
> 
> The speech in DC was cringeworthy.



Dare I say it wasn't that good a speech and it didn't really sound that sincere or heartfelt.


----------



## swags

Cherrasaki said:


> Dare I say it wasn't that good a speech and it didn't really sound that sincere or heartfelt.


She is not a very good speaker, I felt bad for the people with cancer who had to listen to her.
Also tired of her IVF story.


----------



## swags

How about Kellys husband agreeing with her mom that Kelly needs to forgive Shannon and move on? He was egging her on during her outburst and laughing at Shannon and joining in on the Mrs Roper comments. One of the worst stories/fights they've had on in awhile.


----------



## coconutsboston

Holy Jenni taking up for Shannon every time Kelly tries to tear her down on WWHL! The tension is palpable. Glad I stayed up for this! 

Kelly seems flustered by Jenni stepping in. Her answer for why she joined the show was like watching an awkward interview.


----------



## missyb

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also find her "inferitlity" comments insensitive and again totally insincere.  She can't have a baby because her husband had a vasectomy.  I don't know why they didn't try a reversal first - I think that is the usual procedure. However I believe if too many years have gone by, a reversal won't "fix" things (wasn't that Slade's problem with Gretchen?) Maybe they got a medical opinion that chances of a reversal being successful were low or maybe Jim was just too lazy.  I don't understand why he's even on this show other than to humor Meghan.  I never heard of him before, but I understand he's a respected sports broadcaster and you would think anyone in the media would be sensitive about their image and he is coming off as such douche on this show.



One of my husband's best friends had a vasectomy about 15years ago when he and his then wife decided kids weren't for them. Fast forward 15 years later and new wife and they want kids. Dr told them it was better and more effective to go the ivf route-she's due with twins in October. So I would imagine they were told the same thing.


----------



## Liberty817

coconutsboston said:


> Holy Jenni taking up for Shannon every time Kelly tries to tear her down on WWHL! The tension is palpable. Glad I stayed up for this!
> 
> Kelly seems flustered by Jenni stepping in. Her answer for why she joined the show was like watching an awkward interview.



So weird!! I wish Kelly was on by herself so we could see her answer more honestly instead of in a guided way...so...so awkward!!


----------



## limom

The dialog and editing of the convo between Kelly and Shannon Beador was so weird.
It felt more fake than usual.
So cheesy!
Kelly is being set up as a drunk, I can't wait for the reunion, it is going to be brutal for the brokedown Cheryl Burke.
WTH did she po so early in the game??
Her condo is tdf.


----------



## guccimamma

new lady's husband really wants to be on camera.  he strikes me as not totally straight,  or maybe just a man who enjoys drama.


----------



## Deco

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, I found it very offensive and dare I say 'dramatic'.  Like she's putting on even more for the cameras.  If she had to take her shot, why not do it at home BEFORE going to the party and then she went to Heather's house, walked straight in 'your mom is going to give me a shot...'.  STFU!!!  *Real people don't go around parading their fertility from house to house, gathering with fake friends in the bathroom to watch you take a shot*.


this is breathtakingly right on.
It's so ironic that she spearheaded the charge against Brooks' fake cancer last season.  Although I agree he needed to be exposed, her methods crossed the line a few times, such as by calling clinics.  She doesn't see that she's doing the same thing he did, faking a very difficult and real condition, for sympathy and attention.  If they have an abundance of money to jump straight into expediency IVF, that's their prerogative.  But for a hyper-fecund young woman to milk the IVF storyline for the cameras and call it infertility is as much of a slap to real sufferers as Brooks' fake cancer was.


----------



## Deco

andral5 said:


> How ironic! It's almost like Brooks made his story about cancer. Remember how offended was Meghan at that time, although she wasn't directly involved in someone's cancer battle? So his lies shouldn't have offended her, at least not to that extent. Now she's doing the same with the infertility that she doesn't actually suffer of, obviously. And there are couples out there trying for long years without any success....
> I have a friend and ex-coworker who tried IVF for more than 14 years and they finally gave up. They now have an adopted daughter. Good for them! But you cannot compare their struggles with Meghan's. If the did struggle at all. With transporting R2D2 in the back seat.


yep, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Tivo

Amazing how people can interpret the same scene so differently. I didn't feel Kelly was flustered by Jenni at all. In fact she was so not intimidated she impersonated Shannon right in front of her. I lmao. When Jenni tried to pull that "You crossed the line," BS, Kelly gave it right back. 

I'm so over Shannon, I can't even stand to look at her anymore. She's just a nagging, needy, passive aggressive bore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shannon looked utterly childish, running up to her husband like a kid at the playground 'she's being mean to me'


----------



## JNH14

Boy, I must have been watching a different show-there was just dislike radiating from Jenni towards Kelly...even callers commented on them. The hug was just put on-Jenni did not like Kelly at all. JMHO. [emoji18]


----------



## limom

JNH14 said:


> Boy, I must have been watching a different show-there was just dislike radiating from Jenni towards Kelly...even callers commented on them. The hug was just put on-Jenni did not like Kelly at all. JMHO. [emoji18]


Jenni announced right away that she was a longtime friend of Shannon.
However, she did not have to be so biased against Kelly. Unless, there is more to Kelly that we don't know yet.
Andy did not look like he liked her either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Real talk, Shannon did look like Mrs Roper - LOL


----------



## Tivo

Shannon is just awful. A horrible woman.


----------



## JNH14

Personally, there's not one of them that's very likeable. They are the last women I'd want to have as friends. Come to think of it-most of the Real Housewives are not too likeable! There are very few that seem like decent women...most seem just mean. I don't  know if they edit them to make them look bad or if they really are unkind.


----------



## TNgypsy

swags said:


> She is not a very good speaker, I felt bad for the people with cancer who had to listen to her.
> Also tired of her IVF story.



Yes! So tired of her. I have the show on DVR & I always fast forward through her story.


----------



## TNgypsy

DC-Cutie said:


> seriously.  she has NO storyline, no life of her own it seems...



+1


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Shannon is just awful. A horrible woman.


I don't think Shannon is a mean person...I think she's def cray cray, but I really don't dislike her as much as some of the other woman...


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> I don't think Shannon is a mean person...I think she's def cray cray, but I really don't dislike her as much as some of the other woman...


She just seems so bitter. And constantly playing the victim. "Poor me! Everyone is so horrible to ME! I just can't believe they could do this to ME! How dare a YOU?" Over and over every season. I used to like her but no more.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> She just seems so bitter. And constantly playing the victim. "Poor me! Everyone is so horrible to ME! I just can't believe they could do this to ME! How dare a YOU?" Over and over every season. I used to like her but no more.


Yeah, that's true..you're right about that...esp at the party, when she ran to get her husband..that was bizarre..


----------



## caitlin1214

The ONLY way I could see Shannon getting her husband during the fight at the party as making sense would be if she did it in a "These people are being impossible! Please help me make them leave the party!" way.


----------



## guccimamma

i'm so tired of the contrived theme parties.  

new lady's home reminds me of barbie dream home, not in a good way...lots of plastic-y looking stuff. i love white decor near the beach, but in a more natural-looking way.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I couldn't help but laugh when Meghan was complaining to Heather about how Jim wasn't there for her during the IVF process and said something to the effect - we planned this - its not like we got drunk last night and did it!  I kept thinking we know, Meghan, we know you're not getting any  from your husband.
This series is sinking like the Titantic.   Heather is the only woman I'm interested in seeing and that says a lot.


----------



## rockhollow

When Shannon first came on the show, she came across as a bit kooky and sweet. But as the seasons go on, she's coming across as crazy, bitter, neurotic - really unlikeable.
The first season, the ladies were not that fond of her, and it looks like they are moving that way again.
I also believe she set up Kelly with the 2 ladies at the 70's party.

I have to fast forward through all Megan scenes. She really has nothing to offer of interest.
I can't understand how she's so desperate for attention on the show, that she allows them to film her pathetic marriage and IVF. Any sane woman would be so embarrassed by the treatment of her husband towards her.
I have no problem with her having a baby, but be honest about you wanting it , not the husband.

I'm glad to see Vicki and Tamra making up. They both have made mistakes - time to move on.


----------



## Megs

missyb said:


> One of my husband's best friends had a vasectomy about 15years ago when he and his then wife decided kids weren't for them. Fast forward 15 years later and new wife and they want kids. Dr told them it was better and more effective to go the ivf route-she's due with twins in October. So I would imagine they were told the same thing.



Oh ya I'm sure that may be the best option, just like it may have been for Meghan and Jimmy and they could afford it. 

My issue with Meghan is how she is acting like she's been struggling so hard with infertility. She was so lucky to be able to afford IVF and get pregnant on round one! Most people that wind up at IVF have been through so much to get there, and it comes off like she doesn't get that at all or considers herself in the same boat - which she isn't!


----------



## cdtracing

Megs said:


> Oh ya I'm sure that may be the best option, just like it may have been for Meghan and Jimmy and they could afford it.
> 
> My issue with Meghan is how she is acting like she's been struggling so hard with infertility. She was so lucky to be able to afford IVF and get pregnant on round one! Most people that wind up at IVF have been through so much to get there, and it comes off like she doesn't get that at all or considers herself in the same boat - which she isn't!



I agree with everything you said.  Megan & Jim can afford it.  A lot of couples can't.  There's a lot to go through before you even get to IVF & once you get to that the costs only go up.  None of the process is inexpensive.  She's very lucky to have gotten pregnant out of the gate.  What really kills me is all the melodrama with the shots & the pain?!?!  What does she think childbirth is????  She's going to be in for a huge surprise!


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> I agree with everything you said.  Megan & Jim can afford it.  A lot of couples can't.  There's a lot to go through before you even get to IVF & once you get to that the costs only go up.  None of the process is inexpensive.  She's very lucky to have gotten pregnant out of the gate.  What really kills me is all the melodrama with the shots & the pain?!?!  *What does she think childbirth is????  She's going to be in for a huge surprise!*



Hopefully they don't do a spin off show for her and her first baby.  I won't be able to watch her whine about how harrrrdddd it is and how tirrreeedddd she is and how nobody told her how babies got on the outside!


----------



## cdtracing

coconutsboston said:


> Hopefully they don't do a spin off show for her and her first baby.  I won't be able to watch her whine about how harrrrdddd it is and how tirrreeedddd she is and how nobody told her how babies got on the outside!


----------



## CeeJay

So, I'm at Wally's in Beverly Hills .. and 'lo and behold, guess who is at the next table .. Kelly. What a biatcy person, and not really that attractive IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LaAgradecida

CeeJay said:


> So, I'm at Wally's in Beverly Hills .. and 'lo and behold, guess who is at the next table .. Kelly. What a biatcy person, and not really that attractive IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Wow! What a small world!  Is she acting like a loud drunk? Lol

Actually, I think Kelly has s very odd look and isn't attractive at all. To me, it looks like all the plastic surgery has thrown her face out of balance. Not a good look!


----------



## CeeJay

LaAgradecida said:


> Wow! What a small world!  Is she acting like a loud drunk? Lol
> 
> Actually, I think Kelly has s very odd look and isn't attractive at all. To me, it looks like all the plastic surgery has thrown her face out of balance. Not a good look!



Totally agree with you on her look; just rather odd looking and that hair?!? .. yuck!  She looked rather disheveled and was with 3 men (_none of which were her husband_), and she kept going on about "_oh - how lucky you guys are .. being seen with me_!").  Mind you, they were at the *most visible* table outside and with all her gesticulations and loud voice (_oh yes - and her very bright Orange cat-suit_), it was rather hard to miss her (_which was obviously her point_).   Only 1 of the gentlemen seemed to look at her in an "interested" way, the other 2 appeared much more "business-like".  Which, made me think "_hmmm - could they be talking to her about the show_?"


----------



## horse17

CeeJay said:


> So, I'm at Wally's in Beverly Hills .. and 'lo and behold, guess who is at the next table .. Kelly. What a biatcy person, and not really that attractive IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Wow, I'm surprised she's not attractive IRL...she is very attractive on the screen...which isn hard to do!..agree about her hair though...it's an odd style..I liked it when she was wearing the wig at the party...lol


----------



## CeeJay

horse17 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised she's not attractive IRL...she is very attractive on the screen...which isn hard to do!..agree about her hair though...it's an odd style..I liked it when she was wearing the wig at the party...lol



Hmmm .. see, I don't think she's attractive at all personally, but her disheveled appearance didn't help.   It was rather breezy in the afternoon, so her hair was in her face and yet, she didn't see to move it away (which I thought was rather odd).  However, I do agree with you .. I thought she looked better with that wig (her behavior?!?! .. whole different story!)


----------



## guccimamma

jim is probably at a wax convention sampling the different candle making wares. he's had his kids, this is megan's baby.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> jim is probably at a wax convention sampling the different candle making wares. he's had his kids, this is megan's baby.









  And something to keep Megan occupied & out of his hair.


----------



## CeeJay

guccimamma said:


> jim is probably at a wax convention sampling the different candle making wares. he's had his kids, this is megan's baby.



*HA, HA, HA .. good one!!!!!   *


----------



## coconutsboston

I completely missed Jim and the Candle Factory - off to Google & catch up!


----------



## guccimamma

^i think it was the 1st episode of the season, megan was talking about her ivf procedures....and jim was unboxing a bunch of candles and looking at them lovingly.

really strange.


----------



## coconutsboston

guccimamma said:


> ^i think it was the 1st episode of the season, megan was talking about her ivf procedures....and jim was unboxing a bunch of candles and looking at them lovingly.
> 
> really strange.


Now I HAVE to go rewatch this!  I don't know how I missed that the first time.


----------



## CeeJay

Quelle surprise; like we all said .. he was more interested in his stupid candles ... 

*'Baby or no me at all': Pregnant RHOC star Meghan King Edmonds reveals she threatened to walk if husband Jim didn't unfreeze his sperm for IVF*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-didn-t-unfreeze-sperm-IVF.html#ixzz4H947jG5C


----------



## Pinkcaviar

The way it seems on TV (or the way the show is edited) Jim has zero interest in having another child.
However, I've know of many stories where the man will give his much younger wife a child just to compromise. He's been there and done that, especially with his grown children.
 He'll come around when the baby is born, but she seems to be pushing him hard to be excited...


----------



## guccimamma

he probably gave her candle wax in a turkey baster.


----------



## CeeJay

I just don't see a good ending for Meghan. Sadly, I've seen this happen before when the woman wants a child, the husband doesn't, and she ends up a single mom. I wonder if he thought she was the type that didn't want kids (then again this should have been discussed BEFORE they got married!!)

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> I just don't see a good ending for Meghan. Sadly, I've seen this happen before when the woman wants a child, the husband doesn't, and she ends up a single mom. I wonder if he thought she was the type that didn't want kids (then again this should have been discussed BEFORE they got married!!)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Meghan is just going for child support at this point and I think she is stupid enough to delude herself to believing that he is richer than he is = yes I know he had a successful sports career and is now a a broadcaster but she is also is 3rd wife and he has 4 other children - can't be much money left in the bank.  

I have no respect for a woman who issues an ultimatum to her husband "a baby" or I walk.  I think they did discuss it before marriage (I thought there was something in the first season she was on about wanting children and that she though Jim would come around - but maybe I'm wrong). And even if  they didn't, she knew what she was getting into  - the guy had a vasectemy and prior children - how much clearer message can that be?.  Why he puts up with her is beyond me.


----------



## luckylove

CanuckBagLover said:


> Meghan is just going for child support at this point and I think she is stupid enough to delude herself to believing that he is richer than he is = yes I know he had a successful sports career and is now a a broadcaster but she is also is 3rd wife and he has 4 other children - can't be much money left in the bank.
> 
> I have no respect for a woman who issues an ultimatum to her husband "a baby" or I walk.  I think they did discuss it before marriage (I thought there was something in the first season she was on about wanting children and that she though Jim would come around - but maybe I'm wrong). And even if  they didn't, she knew what she was getting into  - the guy had a vasectemy and prior children - how much clearer message can that be?.  Why he puts up with her is beyond me.



There seems to be zero chemistry between the two of them and neither comes across as likable in any way. Time for them both to go in my opinion. totally agree she will be raising that baby alone.


----------



## Nahreen

Vicki is too brutal when she comments about the women who don't work but she does have a point. Meghan pushing for a child to get child support is one reason to have your own career and money. Then there is no need for a "rich" husband. Now, I am not living in the US and in my country both spouses need to work and there is no child support of any significance. No alimony either. So you are on your own if the marriage fails.


----------



## limom

Pinkcaviar said:


> The way it seems on TV (or the way the show is edited) Jim has zero interest in having another child.
> However, I've know of many stories where the man will give his much younger wife a child just to compromise. He's been there and done that, especially with his grown children.
> He'll come around when the baby is born, but she seems to be pushing him hard to be excited...


In Jim's case, his second set of kids are rather young. Maybe early teens, if that.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Vicki is too brutal when she comments about the women who don't work but she does have a point. Meghan pushing for a child to get child support is one reason to have your own career and money. Then there is no need for a "rich" husband. Now, I am not living in the US and in my country both spouses need to work and there is no child support of any significance. No alimony either. So you are on your own if the marriage fails.


However since you live in a civilized country, there are many programs to help parents (single or not)
Here, you do need child support.


----------



## CeeJay

Nahreen said:


> Vicki is too brutal when she comments about the women who don't work but she does have a point. Meghan pushing for a child to get child support is one reason to have your own career and money. Then there is no need for a "rich" husband. Now, I am not living in the US and in my country both spouses need to work and there is no child support of any significance. No alimony either. So you are on your own if the marriage fails.



I remember that episode, and yes .. Vicki was TOTALLY out of line.  However, now that I've seen the "interaction" (sic) between Meghan and Jim (non-existent), it's easier to understand what Vicki was referring to.  Honestly, I wonder how the heck the 2 of them ever got together .. there seems to be no chemistry whatsoever!  

As far as the child support, I've seen both sides of the story (having worked with men the majority of my career) and having female friends who had to constantly drag the 'ex-' to court to get the $$$.  That's just it, if she thinks that Jim will just give her the $$ and that she will be able to keep up her lifestyle, think again.  Given that he's not playing anymore and has other children to support? .. oh boy!


----------



## horse17

Heather...you need to get a grip dear...


----------



## horse17

Omg...Kelly is scary cray cray..lol!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kelly is insufferable and such a hypocrite.  Did her head spin around on her shoulders or did I imagine that? 

Methinks Tamra is using the caring Christian schtick because she's threatened by the new antagonist in town. She knows her clock is ticking.


----------



## cjy

Kelly is vile.


----------



## cdtracing

Kelly is so far out in left field she makes Shannon look almost normal!!  Kelly needs medication...a lot of it!!  While I think Heather got a little over dramatic, I don't blame her for walking out.  I would have left, myself.  Kelly's behavior was totally out of line & unacceptable at the party.  Who needs friends like this.  Let her & Viki film together & the rest of the ladies can film together.  Viki & Kelly deserve each other.  I would be so ashamed to call either one of them a friend.


----------



## slang

I didn't think it was possible to dislike Kelly even more as every week goes by, but sure enough it's happening. I CAN'T STAND HER more than last week!!!
I don't believe a thing that comes out of her mouth as genuine, she is trying so hard to stay relevant on this show it all seems so fake and phony like a desperate woman. She truly is vile


----------



## slang

Regarding Heather crying, I kinda get it. I'm not a real emotional person, I really never cry and nothing really gets to me BUT once in a blue moon something gets me so angry or sad and my response is so over the top - so disproportionate to what happened that I am shocked by my reaction


----------



## missyb

Kelly is a nut job with major anger issues. She's so worried about what her daughter might hear-how about your disgusting mouth and unstable behavior Kelly. Andy Cohen really needs to get rid of this nut job


----------



## GoGlam

Uhhhh..... Why was Heather crying? I have to say, very little shocks me on this show but as I'm watching and she's choking back tears and then tells Terry "she said.. 'you... dumb f*ck'!"

What is Heather? 10? Yes, Kelly's behavior and comments were very much out of line, but Heather's crying over that was one of the most absurd things I've ever seen her do. Kind of seems fake on top of it!


----------



## cjy

missyb said:


> Kelly is a nut job with major anger issues. She's so worried about what her daughter might hear-how about your disgusting mouth and unstable behavior Kelly. Andy Cohen really needs to get rid of this nut job



She does not seem too worried about her daughter hearing the filth that can from her mouth. IMO was worse than anything said about her.


----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> Uhhhh..... Why was Heather crying? I have to say, very little shocks me on this show but as I'm watching and she's choking back tears and then tells Terry "she said.. 'you... dumb f*ck'!"
> 
> What is Heather? 10? Yes, Kelly's behavior and comments were very much out of line, but Heather's crying over that was one of the most absurd things I've ever seen her do. Kind of seems fake on top of it!


During that scene I was thinking, wasn't Heather an actress? She never heard the c word or a vulgar person? I got the part about not wanting to sit for Kellys behavior but the crying on the phone was a bit much.
Also, why didn't someone tell Kelly that what Nina said was she never had to suck "*&*&" to pay her bills. I mean, Nina didn't come out and say Kelly although I guess that's what she meant. And why didn't someone point out that Nina has a tranny thing going on? Even a manny thing the way her voice sounds. No need to pull out the c word for that.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> During that scene I was thinking, wasn't Heather an actress? She never heard the c word or a vulgar person? I got the part about not wanting to sit for Kellys behavior but the crying on the phone was a bit much.
> Also, why didn't someone tell Kelly that what Nina said was she never had to suck "*&*&" to pay her bills. I mean, Nina didn't come out and say Kelly although I guess that's what she meant. And why didn't someone point out that Nina has a tranny thing going on? Even a manny thing the way her voice sounds. No need to pull out the c word for that.



My thoughts exactly! Very poor acting!


----------



## girlonthecoast

cjy said:


> She does not seem too worried about her daughter hearing the filth that can from her mouth. IMO was worse than anything said about her.


If you're worried about what people will say about you and how it will impact your family, Real Housewives is not the show for you to join. Also isn't having your mom behave the way Kelly does on TV more embarrassing than any rumours that may or may not be directly towards her.

I didn't interpreted the comment about women performing oral favours to pay their bills as literally as Kelly did. I think the friend meant it in the context that there are women who will be with someone for the financial stability and Kelly unintentionally confirmed what the friend was saying by repeatedly saying that she was a multimillionaire. Plus it fits into Kelly's explanation about how she didn't go through with her divorce because she wasn't happy with the settlement (from what I recall).


----------



## egak

Kelly needs to get off my TV screen - didn't like her from the start and don't like her now.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This show has become such a train wreck.


----------



## sgj99

someone needs to call Tamra out for 1.) her ridiculous "transformation" to living a more considerate life due to her "faith."  and 2.) for going around to each lady and saying, "well ... so-and-so said this about you ..."


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> This show has become such a train wreck.


Yep, that was such a weak episode.
And Heather can miss me with her faux outrage.
What is she, 12?
And not for nothing, she signed up to be on this crappy show so if bad language is such an offense to her sensibilities, she needs to move on to masterpiece theater.
Shannon did set up Kelly imo and Tamra riled her up for another round.
Is it some new form of Christianity?
Meh.
Let's move on to the new houses, the vows renewal and the inevitable divorce (s)....


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> During that scene I was thinking, wasn't Heather an actress? She never heard the c word or a vulgar person? I got the part about not wanting to sit for Kellys behavior but the crying on the phone was a bit much.
> Also, why didn't someone tell Kelly that what Nina said was she never had to suck "*&*&" to pay her bills. I mean, Nina didn't come out and say Kelly although I guess that's what she meant. And why didn't someone point out that Nina has a tranny thing going on? Even a manny thing the way her voice sounds. No need to pull out the c word for that.


Apparently heather is an actress..but obviously no golden globes any time soon...lol


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> someone needs to call Tamra out for 1.) her ridiculous "transformation" to living a more considerate life due to her "faith."  and 2.) for going around to each lady and saying, "well ... so-and-so said this about you ..."


Omg..I was just going to post the same thing....I can not stand her..she is still trash IMO...and now throwing her new found faith around on her sleeve.?..oh please Tamara......she is the one who is ghetto..IMO..


----------



## horse17

At one point I was thinking Kelly was trying to have her own "Theresa" moment..to stay relevant..


----------



## JNH14

Kelly is vile and obnoxious-where do they find these women? Under a septic tank?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JNH14 said:


> Kelly is vile and obnoxious-where do they find these women? Under a septic tank?


Wasn't Kelly introduced as a "friend" of Meghan?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Yep, that was such a weak episode.
> And Heather can miss me with her faux outrage.
> What is she, 12?
> And not for nothing, she signed up to be on this crappy show so if bad language is such an offense to her sensibilities, she needs to move on to masterpiece theater.
> Shannon did set up Kelly imo and Tamra riled her up for another round.
> Is it some new form of Christianity?
> Meh.
> Let's move on to the new houses, the vows renewal and the inevitable divorce (s)....



Unless they substantially revamp this show, I won't be back for another season.


----------



## guccimamma

kelly should be more concerned about her behavior reflecting on her daughter,  than what that strange woman at the party said.


----------



## guccimamma

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wasn't Kelly introduced as a "friend" of Meghan?



i don't think any of them are friends. that's what makes these gatherings so ridiculous. just manufactured drama.


----------



## luckylove

CanuckBagLover said:


> Unless they substantially revamp this show, I won't be back for another season.


Yep! I can't watch OC and I find New Jersey even worse.


----------



## missyb

Kelly's husband had a restraining order against her in 2014 and it was dropped in 2015 it seems she has major anger issues that need to be addressed instead of being on a tv show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bloated belly????  I'm over her....


----------



## Tivo

Call me crazy, but I find Kelly highly entertaining. She is big ball of funny/crazy!
And I love how she doesn't back down. 

Heather and her fake crying and overreacting won't win any awards anytime.

She's so annoying. She made the argument about her.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Call me crazy, but I find Kelly highly entertaining. She is big ball of funny/crazy!
> And I love how she doesn't back down.
> 
> Heather and her fake crying and overreacting won't win any awards anytime.
> 
> She's so annoying. She made the argument about her.


 I agree...Kelly is unstable, but for some reason I don't mind her as much as I mind Tamara...


----------



## pink1

Finally got a chance to watch.  Where in the world did they find Kelley?!  I do not believe the "friend of Megan" story.  Megan doesn't even act like she knows her.


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> I agree...Kelly is unstable, but for some reason I don't mind her as much as I mind Tamara...



I'm back to liking Tamra again. I didn't like her for a long time, but now she doesn't bother me. And her body looks great!


----------



## andral5

horse17 said:


> I agree...Kelly is unstable, but for some reason I don't mind her as much as I mind Tamara...



I call her Tamara too LOL! She's just so obnoxious, turning around how it suits her.


----------



## cdtracing

The main reason I'm watching the OC this season is to see Heather's house.  Just saw these pics on Popsugar.  So for those who just want to see Heather's house, here's a few tidbits.    Hope this link works....

http://www.popsugar.com/home/Heathe...0&utm_content=placement_2_desc#photo-42191774


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> The main reason I'm watching the OC this season is to see Heather's house.  Just saw these pics on Popsugar.  So for those who just want to see Heather's house, here's a few tidbits.    Hope this link works....
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/home/Heathe...0&utm_content=placement_2_desc#photo-42191774


Thanks for the nice link.
So much more gratifying than last night sushi disaster.


----------



## swags

^She's repulsive and from what I've seen the house looks like a tacky monstrosity but full of pretentiousness just like her!


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Heather and her fake crying and overreacting won't win any awards anytime.


I didn't think it was fake.  it was an ugly cry and who would fake that?


----------



## andral5

swags said:


> ^She's repulsive and from what I've seen the house looks like a tacky monstrosity but full of pretentiousness just like her!



I used to like her for a while but she has become so dismissive like she's some royalty or something. I don't like that kind of people. And Jeff Lewis confirmed that for me last time in Flipping Out, when he said about her how she dismissed a waiter without even looking at him/her, in a very rude way. Not nice, to say the least.

Thanks for the link, cdtracing, I wanted to see their house too.


----------



## Deco

Once again I'm behind in the episodes, so just came here to read the comments, which had me rolling on the floor.

I don't understand what's in the marriage for Jim.  He's so checked out of everything that's fundamental to the marriage, like his wife and upcoming baby, that I wonder why he's even in the marriage.  You don't have to put yourself through all that just for a beard, do you?  When I read that Meghan issued an ultimatum to have the baby, the only stunner was that Jim gave in.  Doesn't compute.  Unless the "I will leave you" part of the ultimatum was more along the lines of "I will leak your lingerie drag photos."

I have zero interest in Heather's house.  I'll probably FF if it's ever shown.  I simply don't care.

Does anyone else think Tamra's stomach looks odd, like it's been lipo-sculpted to look like abs?  Her body is banging and her hard work is impressive and motivating.  But the contours on her stomach look artificial.


----------



## roxies_mom

Decophile said:


> Once again I'm behind in the episodes, so just came here to read the comments, which had me rolling on the floor.
> 
> I don't understand what's in the marriage for Jim.  He's so checked out of everything that's fundamental to the marriage, like his wife and upcoming baby, that I wonder why he's even in the marriage.  You don't have to put yourself through all that just for a beard, do you?  When I read that Meghan issued an ultimatum to have the baby, the only stunner was that Jim gave in.  Doesn't compute.  Unless the "I will leave you" part of the ultimatum was more along the lines of "I will leak your lingerie drag photos."
> 
> I have zero interest in Heather's house.  I'll probably FF if it's ever shown.  I simply don't care.
> 
> Does anyone else think Tamra's stomach looks odd, like it's been lipo-sculpted to look like abs?  Her body is banging and her hard work is impressive and motivating.  But the contours on her stomach look artificial.


I agree, Tamra's stomach does look odd.


----------



## slang

I'm only here for Heather's house and the cast trip to Ireland, other than that I don't really like anyone from this cast anymore (well maybe Terry Dubrow )


----------



## DC-Cutie

andral5 said:


> I used to like her for a while but she has become so dismissive like she's some royalty or something. I don't like that kind of people. And Jeff Lewis confirmed that for me last time in Flipping Out, when he said about her how she dismissed a waiter without even looking at him/her, in a very rude way. Not nice, to say the least.
> 
> Thanks for the link, cdtracing, I wanted to see their house too.


I can believe the story Jeff told, but he hardly has room to talk.  LOL


----------



## Cc1213

GoGlam said:


> Uhhhh..... Why was Heather crying? I have to say, very little shocks me on this show but as I'm watching and she's choking back tears and then tells Terry "she said.. 'you... dumb f*ck'!"
> 
> What is Heather? 10? Yes, Kelly's behavior and comments were very much out of line, but Heather's crying over that was one of the most absurd things I've ever seen her do. Kind of seems fake on top of it!



I was just impressed that Terry could understand her through her sobs. It was actually kind of hilarious.


----------



## horse17

Decophile said:


> Once again I'm behind in the episodes, so just came here to read the comments, which had me rolling on the floor.
> 
> I don't understand what's in the marriage for Jim.  He's so checked out of everything that's fundamental to the marriage, like his wife and upcoming baby, that I wonder why he's even in the marriage.  You don't have to put yourself through all that just for a beard, do you?  When I read that Meghan issued an ultimatum to have the baby, the only stunner was that Jim gave in.  Doesn't compute.  Unless the "I will leave you" part of the ultimatum was more along the lines of "I will leak your lingerie drag photos."
> 
> I have zero interest in Heather's house.  I'll probably FF if it's ever shown.  I simply don't care.
> 
> Does anyone else think Tamra's stomach looks odd, like it's been lipo-sculpted to look like abs?  Her body is banging and her hard work is impressive and motivating.  But the contours on her stomach look artificial.


I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds etc....but yes..I agree with you, I really don't care about Heathers for some reason.....just too over the top, garish and ridiculous for my taste....but I do love Lisa vanderpumps!....

...and yes, from the view that we saw, Tamaras stomach looked odd.....as far as Meghan and Jim, I think he's an odd duck....I can't figure him out....I think he thought he could have someone young that he could do what ever he wanted with...and Meghan is trying to have it ALL with him...maybe when she has the baby, she will be pre occupied and happy, and Jim will be happy that she isn't depending on him as much....lol...who the he$$ knows!!!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Heather is The. Worst. Actress. Ever.


----------



## pink1

Tamra explained somewhere (can't remember where I read it) that she had some type of surgery that left her stomach/belly button looking the way it does.  Was it a ruptured ulcer?  I can't remember....going to google.


----------



## pink1

A ha!  Found it:  http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-body/news/rhocs-tamra-judge-why-i-have-no-belly-button-w211673


----------



## swags

andral5 said:


> I used to like her for a while but she has become so dismissive like she's some royalty or something. I don't like that kind of people. And Jeff Lewis confirmed that for me last time in Flipping Out, when he said about her how she dismissed a waiter without even looking at him/her, in a very rude way. Not nice, to say the least.
> 
> Thanks for the link, cdtracing, I wanted to see their house too.


I believe Jeff Lewis too.


horse17 said:


> I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds etc....but yes..I agree with you, I really don't care about Heathers for some reason.....just too over the top, garish and ridiculous for my taste....but I do love Lisa vanderpumps!....
> 
> ...and yes, from the view that we saw, Tamaras stomach looked odd.....as far as Meghan and Jim, I think he's an odd duck....I can't figure him out....I think he thought he could have someone young that he could do what ever he wanted with...and Meghan is trying to have it ALL with him...maybe when she has the baby, she will be pre occupied and happy, and Jim will be happy that she isn't depending on him as much....lol...who the he$$ knows!!!



Isn't Tamra missing her belly button? I saw an article on it awhile back but didn't click on it because I don't care for her but when I saw her pic in the opening, it does look like its missing! Maybe from one of her tummy tucks. She is in good shape and hopefuly her gym thrives. I kind of like that she has a modest home with Eddie. Yes she's a **** stirrer but she's got to do something to keep going, I really thought she'd turn on Sarah but I think its nice that she hasn't.


----------



## swags

pink1 said:


> A ha!  Found it:  http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-body/news/rhocs-tamra-judge-why-i-have-no-belly-button-w211673



I'm not sure I believe that. Maybe next season there will be "she faked a stomach wall burst story" Not as bad as faking cancer but still.


----------



## GoGlam

Cc1213 said:


> I was just impressed that Terry could understand her through her sobs. It was actually kind of hilarious.



I'm pretty sure he was rolling his eyes after hearing the reason as to why she was sobbing!


----------



## kcf68

Yes it seemed Heather was using her "Acting Chops" with the crying!


----------



## needloub

Heather is just too over-the-top pretentious...I just don't buy it...just too perfect for me.  She is better with the mute button on.  Better yet, _Bravo_ should just replace Heather with "Heather's new home."


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I believe Jeff Lewis too.
> 
> 
> Isn't Tamra missing her belly button? I saw an article on it awhile back but didn't click on it because I don't care for her but when I saw her pic in the opening, it does look like its missing! Maybe from one of her tummy tucks. She is in good shape and hopefuly her gym thrives. I kind of like that she has a modest home with Eddie. Yes she's a **** stirrer but she's got to do something to keep going, I really thought she'd turn on Sarah but I think its nice that she hasn't.


I don't like Tamara...but you are right about her not turning on Sarah...I'm actually surprised,.....I wonder if it's because she wants to make sure she sees the grandchild....isn't it true that her daughter doesn't even live with her?....that is very strange...


----------



## rockhollow

I don't like the Tarma at all. All these warm christian feelings, then to tattle-tale - no.
I know she's needs a juicy role to stay relevant, but it's not a attractive trait - but then Tamra has always known how to keep her housewife paycheque coming.

I crumble when people get shouting and would have to leave, but Heather's performance too much.
When it became the full on sobbing, she needs to put that acting skill away to bring out for a bigger crisis than women yelling and swearing.
i hope it was a static camera she was sobbing into in the limo, and not some poor camera man filming her. The more she cried, the more it made me smile.
i still kind of like 'fancy pants' - she got that role down pat, it will never change.


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds etc....but yes..I agree with you, I really don't care about Heathers for some reason.....just too over the top, garish and ridiculous for my taste....but I do love Lisa vanderpumps!....
> 
> ...and yes, from the view that we saw, Tamaras stomach looked odd.....as far as Meghan and Jim, I think he's an odd duck....I can't figure him out....I think he thought he could have someone young that he could do what ever he wanted with...and Meghan is trying to have it ALL with him...maybe when she has the baby, she will be pre occupied and happy, and Jim will be happy that she isn't depending on him as much....lol...who the he$$ knows!!!



Why so much brown????
She would have been better off hiring a professional decorator. The outside is boring and looks like a blown up track house(imo) and the inside is not coherent, imo.
It is a weird mix of big comfy furniture with dainty contemporary pieces. It is not very attractive, imo.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> The main reason I'm watching the OC this season is to see Heather's house.  Just saw these pics on Popsugar.  So for those who just want to see Heather's house, here's a few tidbits.    Hope this link works....
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/home/Heathe...0&utm_content=placement_2_desc#photo-42191774


Love her closet!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Decophile said:


> Once again I'm behind in the episodes, so just came here to read the comments, which had me rolling on the floor.
> 
> I don't understand what's in the marriage for Jim.  He's so checked out of everything that's fundamental to the marriage, like his wife and upcoming baby, that I wonder why he's even in the marriage.  You don't have to put yourself through all that just for a beard, do you?  When I read that Meghan issued an ultimatum to have the baby, the only stunner was that Jim gave in.  Doesn't compute.  Unless the "I will leave you" part of the ultimatum was more along the lines of "I will leak your lingerie drag photos."
> 
> I have zero interest in Heather's house.  I'll probably FF if it's ever shown.  I simply don't care.
> 
> Does anyone else think Tamra's stomach looks odd, like it's been lipo-sculpted to look like abs?  Her body is banging and her hard work is impressive and motivating.  But the contours on her stomach look artificial.


I agree = I don't get why Jim stays - I don't get why he is even on the show - he is coming off so badly.  He is in the media a sports broadcaster and yes housewives may be a different audience than he is used to but in this day and age if you are in the media spot light you have to be constantly conscious of what kind of image you are projecting to be successful.  I can't help but think housewives is hurting is own career.  
I agree to that Tamra looks great (didn't notice her stomach)  I wonder how her gym is doing.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree = I don't get why Jim stays - I don't get why he is even on the show - he is coming off so badly.  He is in the media a sports broadcaster and yes housewives may be a different audience than he is used to but in this day and age if you are in the media spot light you have to be constantly conscious of what kind of image you are projecting to be successful.  I can't help but think housewives is hurting is own career.
> I agree to that Tamra looks great (didn't notice her stomach)  I wonder how her gym is doing.


If she is smart, she needs to hire a ghostwriter and spill how she got that body ASAP!


----------



## lulilu

I had read the comments about Heather's performance before I saw the episode On Demand last night.  Totally agree that the crying was fake.  It must have been edited because I didn't understand what she was saying, yet Terry was responding.  What bull.  And I agree with one thing -- who made her the boss?  lol  She seems to think that she is always right and can tell everyone what to do.


----------



## Erum7860

I don't understand why Meghan didn't just so IUI with Jimmy's sperm, what was the need for full blown In Vitro?!


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Love her closet!


I'd like to see a bigger & better picture of it.  The house is very over the top but, then again, houses like this are.  Most of the stuff in it would be totally unnecessary  for me but I still like to look at it. I love the marble floors.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> If she is smart, she needs to hire a ghostwriter and spill how she got that body ASAP!



That is a very good idea!


----------



## Deco

Erum7860 said:


> I don't understand why Meghan didn't just so IUI with Jimmy's sperm, what was the need for full blown In Vitro?!


IUI's don't have as high of a success rate, and you need a lot of sperm for one round.  For each IUI, you need a full "load" from one busy-hand session.  Partial loads won't work as well.  We know Jim froze his sperm, but my guess is that he didn't freeze more than 2 or 3 loads, if that. If the IUI failed, and there's always a danger that frozen sperm is not as effective as fresh (lower count surviving, etc.), they'd be SOL.  With IVF, you only need a tiny amount of sperm.  Technically, you only need one, even though a load has millions of sperm in it.  They can hand select one sperm for each egg to fertilize. 
They also have the option of retrieving Jim's sperm the same way they did Meghan's eggs:  with a giant needle inserted into the source.  But I don't see Jim investing any time or discomfort in the process because he couldn't care less.


----------



## Deco

horse17 said:


> I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds etc....but yes..I agree with you, I really don't care about Heathers for some reason.....just too over the top, garish and ridiculous for my taste....but I do love Lisa vanderpumps!....


I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds too.  Love them insanely.  I'm one of those crazy recreational house hunters, and I do love LVP's house and many others.  It's just Heather's I don't care about, because I don't get a sense that it's a home at all.  It's a project, talked about ad nauseam and looks manufactured for TV, or to flip, with zero budgetary limits.  I don't care for the spectacle aspect of it, and I'm also not crazy about either Heather or Terry or their constant bragging.  I'm a full-blown capitalist and should love this stuff, but I find this project soulless.


----------



## Tropigal3

cdtracing said:


> Kelly is so far out in left field she makes Shannon look almost normal!!  Kelly needs medication...a lot of it!!  While I think Heather got a little over dramatic, I don't blame her for walking out.  I would have left, myself.  Kelly's behavior was totally out of line & unacceptable at the party.  Who needs friends like this.  Let her & Viki film together & the rest of the ladies can film together.  Viki & Kelly deserve each other.  I would be so ashamed to call either one of them a friend.



I just watched the episode.  WOW!  Kelly is a vile nut job!  And her imitating Heather was shameful.  Andy needs to get rid of her, she's too over the top disgusting.  And Vicki is pretty desperate to be friends with her.  Ugh!


----------



## cdtracing

Tropigal3 said:


> I just watched the episode.  WOW!  Kelly is a vile nut job!  And her imitating Heather was shameful.  Andy needs to get rid of her, she's too over the top disgusting.  And Vicki is pretty desperate to be friends with her.  Ugh!



Kelly is off the chain.  She's screeching & cursing & pitching a complete hissy fit over something that was said that* might offend her daughter if she hears about it*???  If she was truly a caring mother & really cared about her daughter's well being, she wouldn't have signed on to the show in the first place.  Plus, she should be more concerned about how *her* behavior on national TV will affect her daughter rather than some random rumor.  Her daughter is at the age where kids at school watch the show & Kelly's behavior will be a topic of conversation, not to mention that her daughter will be able to go on the internet & see for her self her mother's behavior & filthy mouth.  A parents public uncontrollable  inappropriate, trashy behavior will mortify a girl her age & Kelly's behavior is now known far & wide outside of the OC.  This girl will get teased mercilessly.  Kelly needs to go & she can take Icky Viki with her!  If I were a young woman/girl & either one of those women were my mother, I would tell people I was an orphan.


----------



## GoGlam

Decophile said:


> I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds too.  Love them insanely.  I'm one of those crazy recreational house hunters, and I do love LVP's house and many others.  It's just Heather's I don't care about, because I don't get a sense that it's a home at all.  It's a project, talked about ad nauseam and looks manufactured for TV, or to flip, with zero budgetary limits.  I don't care for the spectacle aspect of it, and I'm also not crazy about either Heather or Terry or their constant bragging.  I'm a full-blown capitalist and should love this stuff, but I find this project soulless.



This post sums up the way I feel about the house/them two very well.


----------



## andral5

Erum7860 said:


> I don't understand why Meghan didn't just so IUI with Jimmy's sperm, what was the need for full blown In Vitro?!


For more added drama.... Anything goes.


----------



## andral5

Decophile said:


> I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds too.  Love them insanely.  I'm one of those crazy recreational house hunters, and I do love LVP's house and many others.  It's just Heather's I don't care about, because I don't get a sense that it's a home at all.  It's a project, talked about ad nauseam and looks manufactured for TV, or to flip, with zero budgetary limits.  I don't care for the spectacle aspect of it, and I'm also not crazy about either Heather or Terry or their constant bragging.  I'm a full-blown capitalist and should love this stuff, but I find this project soulless.



Oh, you said it so well! Their bragging all the time is nauseous. And they act like those tv channels are theirs to grin as wide as they can at the camera, whenever and wherever.


----------



## horse17

Decophile said:


> I love beautiful homes/closets/grounds too.  Love them insanely.  I'm one of those crazy recreational house hunters, and I do love LVP's house and many others.  It's just Heather's I don't care about, because I don't get a sense that it's a home at all.  It's a project, talked about ad nauseam and looks manufactured for TV, or to flip, with zero budgetary limits.  I don't care for the spectacle aspect of it, and I'm also not crazy about either Heather or Terry or their constant bragging.  I'm a full-blown capitalist and should love this stuff, but I find this project soulless.



Great post!


----------



## coconutsboston

sgj99 said:


> someone needs to call Tamra out for 1.) her ridiculous "transformation" to living a more considerate life due to her "faith."  and 2.) for going around to each lady and saying, "well ... so-and-so said this about you ..."


This, Immediately! Please and thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

slang said:


> I didn't think it was possible to dislike Kelly even more as every week goes by, but sure enough it's happening. I CAN'T STAND HER more than last week!!!
> I don't believe a thing that comes out of her mouth as genuine, she is trying so hard to stay relevant on this show it all seems so fake and phony like a desperate woman. She truly is vile


Exactly.  



slang said:


> Regarding Heather crying, I kinda get it. I'm not a real emotional person, *I really never cry and nothing really gets to me BUT once in a blue moon something gets me so angry or sad and my response is so over the top - so disproportionate to what happened that I am shocked by my reaction*



Gosh, this is me too.  That's how I took Heather's reaction.  



missyb said:


> Kelly is a nut job with major anger issues. She's so worried about what her daughter might hear-how about your disgusting mouth and unstable behavior Kelly. Andy Cohen really needs to get rid of this nut job





cjy said:


> She does not seem too worried about her daughter hearing the filth that can from her mouth. IMO was worse than anything said about her.



This is all I could think while listening to her blather about how her daughter might hear how she...ahem, paid her bills.  Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> Kelly is off the chain.  She's screeching & cursing & pitching a complete hissy fit over something that was said that* might offend her daughter if she hears about it*???  If she was truly a caring mother & really cared about her daughter's well being, she wouldn't have signed on to the show in the first place.  Plus, she should be more concerned about how *her* behavior on national TV will affect her daughter rather than some random rumor.  Her daughter is at the age where kids at school watch the show & Kelly's behavior will be a topic of conversation, not to mention that her daughter will be able to go on the internet & see for her self her mother's behavior & filthy mouth.  A parents public uncontrollable  inappropriate, trashy behavior will mortify a girl her age & Kelly's behavior is now known far & wide outside of the OC.  This girl will get teased mercilessly.  Kelly needs to go & she can take Icky Viki with her!  If I were a young woman/girl & either one of those women were my mother, I would tell people I was an orphan.




Well said...personally, Kelly is one of the more dysfunctional housewives in this group & is no asset... A big liability with this type of behavior
& sad that her daughter has to see her other in this most unflattering light...


----------



## JNH14

It's just like Bethenny! She's a shi**y example for her daughter just like Kelly is...they're two peas in an ugly pod!


----------



## coconutsboston

JNH14 said:


> It's just like Bethenny! She's a shi**y example for her daughter just like Kelly is...they're two peas in an ugly pod!



Funny you say Bethenny, I was thinking a more out-of-control Kelly Bensimmon! I don't recall Kelly B. having a drinking problem but she was a high-strung live wire that seemed to be brought on to pounce.


----------



## caitlin1214

slang said:


> Regarding Heather crying, I kinda get it. I'm not a real emotional person, I really never cry and nothing really gets to me BUT once in a blue moon something gets me so angry or sad and my response is so over the top - so disproportionate to what happened that I am shocked by my reaction


The last time a seemingly little thing set me off I told my dad it was the "wafer thin mint that made me explode". 

There was Monty Python sketch where a REALLY rotund gentleman ate and drank everything on the restaurant's menu. It was the wafer thin after dinner mint that made him explode. 

Isn't there that joke about a father/boyfriend/husband can speak their loved one's devastated blubbering? (I'm not negating what Heather was upset about it, but that was the only way I could describe it.) That's why Terry could understand Heather. 



sgj99 said:


> someone needs to call Tamra out for 1.) her ridiculous "transformation" to living a more considerate life due to her "faith."  and 2.) for going around to each lady and saying, "well ... so-and-so said this about you ..."


I was going to say that the 8th Commandment says something about not bearing false witness, but Shannon's friend actually said it. So it's not like she's spreading rumors. She just shouldn't have repeated it. 



cdtracing said:


> Kelly is off the chain.  She's screeching & cursing & pitching a complete hissy fit over something that was said that* might offend her daughter if she hears about it*???  If she was truly a caring mother & really cared about her daughter's well being, she wouldn't have signed on to the show in the first place.  Plus, she should be more concerned about how *her* behavior on national TV will affect her daughter rather than some random rumor.  Her daughter is at the age where kids at school watch the show & Kelly's behavior will be a topic of conversation, not to mention that her daughter will be able to go on the internet & see for her self her mother's behavior & filthy mouth.  A parents public uncontrollable  inappropriate, trashy behavior will mortify a girl her age & Kelly's behavior is now known far & wide outside of the OC.  This girl will get teased mercilessly.  Kelly needs to go & she can take Icky Viki with her!  If I were a young woman/girl & either one of those women were my mother, I would tell people I was an orphan.



Yes. All this. 

To add, Kelly was SO concerned about stuff people say getting back to her daughter. Where was the concern that Kelly's "joke" about David looking like a pedophile getting back to his children? (That wasn't funny and she shouldn't have said that.) 

Kelly is Orange County's Brandi. They're both just classless and crass.


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> *The last time a seemingly little thing set me off I told my dad it was the "wafer thin mint that made me explode".
> 
> There was Monty Python sketch where a REALLY rotund gentleman ate and drank everything on the restaurant's menu. It was the wafer thin after dinner mint that made him explode.
> 
> Isn't there that joke about a father/boyfriend/husband can speak their loved one's devastated blubbering? (I'm not negating what Heather was upset about it, but that was the only way I could describe it.) That's why Terry could understand Heather. *
> 
> 
> I was going to say that the 8th Commandment says something about not bearing false witness, but Shannon's friend actually said it. So it's not like she's spreading rumors. She just shouldn't have repeated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All this.
> 
> To add, Kelly was SO concerned about stuff people say getting back to her daughter. Where was the concern that Kelly's "joke" about David looking like a pedophile getting back to his children? (That wasn't funny and she shouldn't have said that.)
> 
> Kelly is Orange County's Brandi. They're both just classless and crass.



The bolded is everything, especially the wafer thin mint.  It's true about the blubbering though, only my dad and boyfriend can a) see it coming a mile away b) decipher it and c) talk me off the ledge.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Kelly and her husband are selling their house. Considering that all of us love to talk about homes and interior decorating, I'm surprised someone has posted the link yet. I'm curious to see how you guys think Kelly and Michael's home stacks up to Megan and Jim's.

http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...county-home-for-sale-20160818-snap-story.html


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> Kelly and her husband are selling their house. Considering that all of us love to talk about homes and interior decorating, I'm surprised someone has posted the link yet. I'm curious to see how you guys think Kelly and Michael's home stacks up to Megan and Jim's.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...county-home-for-sale-20160818-snap-story.html


I do like the openness of the design but the decor seems kind of tacky Hollywood to me. The best thing about the house are the veiws - they are stunning.  I wonder why they are selling?


----------



## LaAgradecida

CanuckBagLover said:


> I do like the openness of the design but the decor seems kind of tacky Hollywood to me. The best thing about the house are the veiws - they are stunning.  I wonder why they are selling?



Hmmmm....

Could divorce be on the horizon?


----------



## Prufrock613

limom said:


> Why so much brown????
> She would have been better off hiring a professional decorator. The outside is boring and looks like a blown up track house(imo) and the inside is not coherent, imo.
> It is a weird mix of big comfy furniture with dainty contemporary pieces. It is not very attractive, imo.


Plus, no one is EVER at the home except the kids and nannies!

We live in a nice home, but that the house is for 'show.'  No one really lives in it.  Food is all take out or on the run, kids get home after 7pm practices, ...it blows my mind.

To me, that is not a 'home.'


----------



## girlonthecoast

CanuckBagLover said:


> I do like the openness of the design but the decor seems kind of tacky Hollywood to me. The best thing about the house are the veiws - they are stunning.  I wonder why they are selling?


I also wondered why they were selling since I think they've only had it for a year. Personally, I don't really like homes that have more than 3 levels since it makes me feel that the house is really chopped up. Also, I guess when I imagine the quintessential OC house, it has a pool and a nice backyard. But the views hands down look amazing. The decor isn't really my taste, it's very white and dare I say, nautical?

I like the kitchen, although I would change some things but the white and gold La Cornue stove makes my heart flutter.


----------



## horse17

6.25 for Kelly's house?....maybe they are trying to capitalize on it now that she s on the show...but $6.25??


----------



## LVoeletters

slyyls said:


> You are so right!   I was trying to think of the word for Terry, and smug is exactly the word I feel describes him.
> I would never want a surgeon operating on me or anyone with only 3 hours sleep, unless it was a matter of life and death,such as being called in to help after a tragedy and all surgeons who can help are called in.



This unfortunately is the way of life for a surgeon. When you get admitted to the hospital, residents get that much sleep regularly. Not that they prefer it. And obviously they can't complain about it. Ideally it should get better when you are established. It's the only silver lining lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

LaAgradecida said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Could divorce be on the horizon?



Wouldn't be the first time for them. [emoji23][emoji23] I love how Kelly got so offended for the sucking .... Comment. When she admitted that she got back with the husband for the convenience. I especially love her whole "I had a college education! I was a millionaire!" Freak out. If she really had a clue about the work force, she would know that a bachelors is nothing these days. Everyone wants more degrees more specializations...


----------



## LVoeletters

hotshot said:


> Well said...personally, Kelly is one of the more dysfunctional housewives in this group & is no asset... A big liability with this type of behavior
> & sad that her daughter has to see her other in this most unflattering light...



I know. I would be ashamed to even be associated with her if I was the daughter. Such disgusting behavior. I don't get why tamra is trying to give her a chance. Kelly has already showed how bat crazy she is. Such a nasty energy.


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> Plus, no one is EVER at the home except the kids and nannies!
> We live in a nice home, but that the house is for 'show.'  No one really lives in it.  *Food is all take out* or on the run, kids get home after 7pm practices, ...it blows my mind.
> To me, that is not a 'home.'



Actually, they showed a scene once with their "chef."  lol


----------



## lulilu

Still can't figure out the multi-quote.


LVoeletters said:


> This unfortunately is the way of life for a surgeon. When you get admitted to the hospital, residents get that much sleep regularly. Not that they prefer it. And obviously they can't complain about it. Ideally it should get better when you are established. It's the only silver lining lol.


This definitely terrifies me.  When DS2 had major surgery last year, I asked the doc how he felt and he smiled and told me that he had had a good night's sleep.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Still can't figure out the multi-quote.


just click quote on everything you want to quote and then reply when you're ready to reply to them all at one time


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LVoeletters said:


> This unfortunately is the way of life for a surgeon. When you get admitted to the hospital, residents get that much sleep regularly. Not that they prefer it. And obviously they can't complain about it. Ideally it should get better when you are established. It's the only silver lining lol.


Its true the residency programs are insane - but Terry is a well established plastic/cosmetic surgeon he should be able to control his hours - no need for him to be getting only 3 hours sleep - I was really shocked that he said that on TV -  its not like he's dealing with emergency situations or on call.  The only thing that keeps him working at such insane hours is his ego and to pay for the mansion they are building.


----------



## andral5

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its true the residency programs are insane - but Terry is a well established plastic/cosmetic surgeon he should be able to control his hours - no need for him to be getting only 3 hours sleep - I was really shocked that he said that on TV -  its not like he's dealing with emergency situations or on call.  The only thing that keeps him working at such insane hours is his ego and to pay for the mansion they are building.



Right. I mean, Heather is complaining of him working so long hours but she was over budget for every single room of that monstrous house. Hmmm....


----------



## JNH14

Seriously, what part of that home will the family ever use? It's just conspicuous consumption and The Dubrows are just ridiculous to have built such a monstrosity. How about using some of their money to help others?


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> Seriously, what part of that home will the family ever use? It's just conspicuous consumption and The Dubrows are just ridiculous to have built such a monstrosity. How about using some of their money to help others?


How do you know they don't help others?  Just curious. 

I wonder if the house is more heathers doing/wants. 

Kelly's (I think that's her name) house on the other hand - WOW! that view is amazing I like the all white decor as well.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Seriously, what part of that home will the family ever use? It's just conspicuous consumption and The Dubrows are just ridiculous to have built such a monstrosity. How about using some of their money to help others?



Honestly, I think this mansion is more Heather than Terry.  While I'm sure Terry probably likes the theater room & exercise room, he's never home to enjoy very much of it.  I think this has more to do with Heather's conspicuous consumption & wanting to make sure everyone knows she's, to quote NeNe Leaks, "Rich, *****."  Also, her house one, two, three ups the other OC wives houses.  Even Ikie Viki will be envious of her house.


----------



## girlonthecoast

cdtracing said:


> Honestly, I think this mansion is more Heather than Terry.  While I'm sure Terry probably likes the theater room & exercise room, he's never home to enjoy very much of it.  I think this has more to do with Heather's conspicuous consumption & wanting to make sure everyone knows she's, to quote NeNe Leaks, "Rich, *****."  Also, her house one, two, three ups the other OC wives houses.  Even Ikie Viki will be envious of her house.


I disagree, maybe I'm gullible but Heather has said on the show that Terry was the one who wanted to sell their old house so they could go build their dream house. Personally, I think maybe Terry wanted to give Heather a project to work on while he was doing his thing. I also think Terry loves to show off (so does Heather but I think it's more so him) with his quest to be on reality tv and I think building a giant house is one way to show the world how well you are doing.

On the other hand, Heather has also said before that Terry isn't involved in the planning of the house and all he really wanted was a giant sectional.


----------



## Deco

This season is the most gross assembly of women.  Can't believe I can dislike Shannon more than I did last season, and that the least putrid of the bunch is Tamra.  I can't think of anything good to say about anyone's character. they're all villains and anti-heroes, with no bright spot among them.


----------



## cdtracing

girlonthecoast said:


> I disagree, maybe I'm gullible but Heather has said on the show that Terry was the one who wanted to sell their old house so they could go build their dream house. Personally, I think maybe Terry wanted to give Heather a project to work on while he was doing his thing. I also think Terry loves to show off (so does Heather but I think it's more so him) with his quest to be on reality tv and I think building a giant house is one way to show the world how well you are doing.
> 
> On the other hand, Heather has also said before that Terry isn't involved in the planning of the house and all he really wanted was a giant sectional.



While, yes, Terry is the one who really wanted to do the show & be on Reality TV, Heather is the one picking out all the marble, the over the top appliances, chandeliers & lighting/fixtures, furniture, housing details,  & that really dumb bubbling doorbell, along with some extraordinary landscaping.  Somehow, I don't think Terry gave her a wish list of must haves he wanted for the house.  I think she's had a blank check to build & outfit this house any way she pleases.  I'm sure this has been a project to keep her busy.  Terry's Botches has done well & now Terry & Paul have a spin off show Botched By Nature.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Decophile said:


> This season is the most gross assembly of women.  Can't believe I can dislike Shannon more than I did last season, and that the least putrid of the bunch is Tamra.  I can't think of anything good to say about anyone's character. they're all villains and anti-heroes, with no bright spot among them.


This is why I won't be back after this season unless major changes are made - not just cast but storylines too.


----------



## horse17

JNH14 said:


> Seriously, what part of that home will the family ever use? It's just conspicuous consumption and The Dubrows are just ridiculous to have built such a monstrosity. How about using some of their money to help others?


I don't blame them for doing what they want with their own money....that's their prerogative....but, I agree, it is ridiculous...reminds me of the dream home/monstrosity Tom Brady and Giselle built in LA, then sold it...


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> While, yes, Terry is the one who really wanted to do the show & be on Reality TV, Heather is the one picking out all the marble, the over the top appliances, chandeliers & lighting/fixtures, furniture, housing details,  & that really dumb bubbling doorbell, along with some extraordinary landscaping.  Somehow, I don't think Terry gave her a wish list of must haves he wanted for the house.  I think she's had a blank check to build & outfit this house any way she pleases.  I'm sure this has been a project to keep her busy.  Terry's Botches has done well & now Terry & Paul have a spin off show Botched By Nature.


I don't know, when you build a house like this you have to have high end finishes.  There is nothing worse IMO of having a beautiful house and the go cheap with the finishes.  Your inside and outside need to match.   I thought their last house was beautifully done so I am looking forward to see this house completed,


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I don't blame them for doing what they want with their own money....that's their prerogative....but, I agree, it is ridiculous...reminds me of the dream home/monstrosity Tom Brady and Giselle built in LA, then sold it...


I agree, what they do with their money is their right.  Doesn't mean I have you like their personality and I'm no fan, but I am a fan of people being successful and spending their money as they wish.  Their monstrosity helped stimulate the economy.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> I don't know, when you build a house like this you have to have high end finishes.  There is nothing worse IMO of having a beautiful house and the go cheap with the finishes.  Your inside and outside need to match.   I thought their last house was beautifully done so I am looking forward to see this house completed,



I completely agree with what you said here.  This house is over the top so it definitely needs the high end, over the top finishes.  I get that.  I liked their previous house & thought it was well done.  This new house just seems to me to be conspicuous consumption to me.  I am looking forward to seeing the finished house.  These kinds of houses always have a hotel feeling to me, though.


----------



## legaldiva

Doesn't kelly have a criminal history involving alcohol and fighting with her husband? I agree wth whoever pointed out that her behavior is far more problematic than something a lady she doesn't even know said about her.
This season is seriously disturbing.


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> I completely agree with what you said here.  This house is over the top so it definitely needs the high end, over the top finishes.  I get that.  I liked their previous house & thought it was well done.  This new house just seems to me to be conspicuous consumption to me.  I am looking forward to seeing the finished house.  These kinds of houses always have a hotel feeling to me, though.


Do you know the square footage?


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> Do you know the square footage?


 
I believe it's somewhere in the neighborhood of 20,000 square feet.


----------



## lulilu

From the photos so far, Heather's house seems dark and depressing.  The other house had more white and light.  Add mice to the dark dismal equation, and yuck.


----------



## horse17

I love my own comfortable space...but 20k sfeet??


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> I believe it's somewhere in the neighborhood of 20,000 square feet.


Yeah that's huge.  Even if I had that kind of money I would never want a house that big, but to each their own!


----------



## Prufrock613

imgg said:


> Yeah that's huge.  Even if I had that kind of money I would never want a house that big, but to each their own!


They may need those 70's intercom room to room things to find anyone...if anyone (maybe) might be looking for a child/spouse or wants to be found.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> From the photos so far, Heather's house seems dark and depressing.  The other house had more white and light.  Add mice to the dark dismal equation, and yuck.



As much as I dislike Kelly, her house is very bright with all of the views and interior.  It isn't practical for normal people, like myself.  There would be dog nose prints and sticky children hands all over that place.  Roomba and once a week housecleaning could not make that place habitable for me


----------



## cdtracing

Prufrock613 said:


> They may need those 70's intercom room to room things to find anyone...if anyone (maybe) might be looking for a child/spouse or wants to be found.


They can always go through the house playing Marco Polo!!  No matter how wealthy I was, I don't think I would ever need or want a 20,000sqf house.  There would be rooms in it that I wouldn't see but maybe every couple of years.  Like I said...something that big makes me think hotel.


----------



## slang

So is this the "dinner" Jeff Lewis and Heather both claim each other was rude at??
If so, I wonder if Bravo has the footage since we now know it was taped...


----------



## paper_flowers

Am I the only one finding the vow renewal painful to watch?


----------



## horse17

I actually gained a little respect for Meghan...I liked her calling out cray cray Kelly


----------



## guccimamma

name me a successful vow renewal on tv

divorce clock is ticking


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> name me a successful vow renewal on tv
> 
> divorce clock is ticking



Lisa Vanderpump is the only I can think of, everyone else is already divorced...
It's the kiss of death for a reality show marriage


----------



## Deco

I think it's frequently an early symptom of something terribly wrong, like the lady protesting much.


----------



## swags

I don't want to see Meghan at her doctors anymore. Enough.
Shannon and the need for attention is painful to watch. I am not a fan of vow renewals.
Vicki is so full of sh*&. You know if she hadn't been shunned by the group she would not be friendly with Kelly. She usually treats the new women pretty crappy for their first few encounters.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> So is this the "dinner" Jeff Lewis and Heather both claim each other was rude at??
> If so, I wonder if Bravo has the footage since we now know it was taped...


That's what I was wondering too.  I guess it is.  Does anyone know the connection between Shannon and Jeff Lewis?  How do they know each other?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

paper_flowers said:


> Am I the only one finding the vow renewal painful to watch?


I just find their interactions of being a lovey dovey couple nauseating.  This was particularly so.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I can't help that I'm a really nosey person but is it normal for a plastic surgeon to be able to afford such an extravagant house? I know we've had plastic surgeons on other franchises and they didn't seem as wealthy as the Dubrows are. I was thinking that maybe he or Heather are from families that was well off or maybe Terry receives royalties from his brother's music or maybe they've been really wise with their investments. 

I started wondering this because of the saga where the woman stole a million dollars from the Dubrows and I was wondering how they could afford to have a million dollars sitting around in their bank accounts waiting to be invested.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Is it just me, or does David seem as if he's been taken hostage and mind-controlled to say those vows.

It just all seemed really hallow...and rushed!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Omg! Did I just see that?

Did anyone catch how Jimmy made a hand gesture of a gun to his head as Meghan was telling David about knowing in a week if the embryos actually took?!?

It was so immature, cruel and classless.

If you don't want babies with the woman, then man-up and leave, Mr. Baseball!


----------



## imgg

girlonthecoast said:


> I can't help that I'm a really nosey person but is it normal for a plastic surgeon to be able to afford such an extravagant house? I know we've had plastic surgeons on other franchises and they didn't seem as wealthy as the Dubrows are. I was thinking that maybe he or Heather are from families that was well off or maybe Terry receives royalties from his brother's music or maybe they've been really wise with their investments.
> 
> I started wondering this because of the saga where the woman stole a million dollars from the Dubrows and I was wondering how they could afford to have a million dollars sitting around in their bank accounts waiting to be invested.


A lot of plastic surgeons are pretty wealthy, but not the Dubrows wealthy.  Terry I would assume made most of his "big" money from reality TV (Swan, Botch etc.) plus he has his own product line and has been hugely successful in Beverly Hills for years as a plastic surgeon.    One surgery can be anywhere from $8000 to $20,000 + depending on the procedure and what part of the county your from.  That is all CASH!  Most plastic surgeons have 5-6 cases per day it adds up quick, plus all the products they sell (botox etc)  Plastic Surgery is a big business and a cash cow with very little regulations.


----------



## imgg

LaAgradecida said:


> Omg! Did I just see that?
> 
> Did anyone catch how Jimmy made a hand gesture of a gun to his head as Meghan was telling David about knowing in a week if the embryos actually took?!?
> 
> It was so immature, cruel and classless.
> 
> If you don't want babies with the woman, then man-up and leave, Mr. Baseball!


It goes both ways, Meghan knows he doesn't want babies yet she is doing it anyway.   It's not all him.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I was wondering too.  I guess it is.  Does anyone know the connection between Shannon and Jeff Lewis?  How do they know each other?


I think it is too - but this was back in March and April and when did we hear about Jeffery Lewis and Heather's fall-out  - just recently wasn't it? I too was wondering the connection - I wonder if Jeff's team did Shannon's house - but Jeff and Jenni seemed comfortable enough to tease Shannon about Vicki so they must be pretty close friends.


----------



## cjy

horse17 said:


> I actually gained a little respect for Meghan...I liked her calling out cray cray Kelly



Me too. She handled her self very well


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cjy said:


> Me too. She handled her self very well


I think because it was due to all the self -proclaimed drugs she was on post procedure. This was the very first time I witnessed Megan make any sense or a coherent sentence and ironically it is when she is high as a kite.


----------



## Jayne1

girlonthecoast said:


> I can't help that I'm a really nosey person but is it normal for a plastic surgeon to be able to afford such an extravagant house? I know we've had plastic surgeons on other franchises and they didn't seem as wealthy as the Dubrows are. I was thinking that maybe he or Heather are from families that was well off or maybe Terry receives royalties from his brother's music or maybe they've been really wise with their investments.
> 
> I started wondering this because of the saga where the woman stole a million dollars from the Dubrows and I was wondering how they could afford to have a million dollars sitting around in their bank accounts waiting to be invested.


As *imgg* said… yes, he can be extremely wealthy.

He has a hugely successful business and lots of TV work. The filler/botox thing is a cash cow and an added bonus to the real stuff he does. 

Heather is always saying he's never home and he's not out drinking and fooling around… he's always working at one job or another. Also, he probably is smart with his investments.


----------



## slyyls

I missed that hand gun gesture.  I guess I was still trying to figure out why he had his arm around Terry, and squeezed his bicep.  He isn't even that physical wth his wife.  lol  I'm sure she could use a little bicep squeeze at the very least.

Also, why freeze your sperm if you don't plan to use it?    If he really didn't want more children, don't you think he would have kept his sperm bank deposit , a secret from his wife.   Better yet call the bank and have it destroyed.


----------



## simone72

Look at Lisa Hochstein from Miami Housewives her husband Lenny is a plastic surgeon and they have loads of money like the Dubrows.
They just built a brand new mansion on Star Island in Miami Beach. It's a very very lucrative business when you are very good at it.


----------



## lulilu

Len Hochstein did Tardy for the Party Kim's mommy makeover.  I think others have gone to him as well.


----------



## coconutsboston

LaAgradecida said:


> Omg! Did I just see that?
> 
> Did anyone catch how Jimmy made a hand gesture of a gun to his head as Meghan was telling David about knowing in a week if the embryos actually took?!?
> 
> It was so immature, cruel and classless.
> 
> If you don't want babies with the woman, then man-up and leave, Mr. Baseball!



I honestly thought I imagined that or was too focused on watching him paw Terry.


----------



## andral5

slyyls said:


> I missed that hand gun gesture.  I guess I was still trying to figure out why he had his arm around Terry, and squeezed his bicep.  He isn't even that physical wth his wife.  lol  I'm sure she could use a little bicep squeeze at the very least.
> 
> Also, why freeze your sperm if you don't plan to use it?    If he really didn't want more children, don't you think he would have kept his sperm bank deposit , a secret from his wife.   Better yet call the bank and have it destroyed.



I kinda wasn't sure if that was the gesture so I needed to rewind a few frames and yes, he did that! Just wow! Indeed, if he doesn't want to have kids with her, why not just say so? And why are they in this marriage in the first place?! Beats me.


----------



## needloub

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its true the residency programs are insane - but Terry is a well established plastic/cosmetic surgeon he should be able to control his hours - no need for him to be getting only 3 hours sleep - I was really shocked that he said that on TV -  its not like he's dealing with emergency situations or on call.  The only thing that keeps him working at such insane hours is his ego and to pay for the mansion they are building.



Your hours are still crazy after residency, especially if you're a surgeon...my DH just walked into our place lol.  If you want to be super successful (like Terry), you have to hustle.


----------



## tiffCAKE

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I was wondering too.  I guess it is.  Does anyone know the connection between Shannon and Jeff Lewis?  How do they know each other?



I recall seeing Shannon's house on another reality show before she was on RHOC, but I can't remember if it was when it was being sold on a show like million dollar listing (and whether she was the potential buyer and I didn't yet know who she was because she wasn't on RHOC yet) or if it was a home makeover show like flipping out or something... They only reason why the home stuck out in my memory was because I just couldn't wrap my head around the price because (at that time) it just seemed like a boring box shaped house without anything interesting except it was previously owned by someone famous or something???? And handed down the family or maybe left to a wife who had a hard time selling it for a certain price because of the sentimental value and difficulty moving on???  Kinda sounds like something Madison would have talked about except he only sells in Malibu I thought!

Now I have to look it up. I tend to remember things completely backwards lol! Should be interesting to see how far off I am LOL


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> I recall seeing Shannon's house on another reality show before she was on RHOC, but I can't remember if it was when it was being sold on a show like million dollar listing (and whether she was the potential buyer and I didn't yet know who she was because she wasn't on RHOC yet) or if it was a home makeover show like flipping out or something... They only reason why the home stuck out in my memory was because I just couldn't wrap my head around the price because (at that time) it just seemed like a boring box shaped house without anything interesting except it was previously owned by someone famous or something???? And handed down the family or maybe left to a wife who had a hard time selling it for a certain price because of the sentimental value and difficulty moving on???  Kinda sounds like something Madison would have talked about except he only sells in Malibu I thought!
> 
> Now I have to look it up. I tend to remember things completely backwards lol! Should be interesting to see how far off I am LOL



Apparently I'm smoking crack and completely confusing it with another boring box shaped house! My bad!! [emoji13]


----------



## Deco

tiffCAKE said:


> Apparently I'm smoking crack and completely confusing it with another boring box shaped house! My bad!! [emoji13]


It was interesting nevertheless.


----------



## millivanilli

Please help a non-native speaker out: What did they angrybird call Shannon?

Ah no, Tamra she called Tamra out.

Edit: ok, she did give BOTH names.


----------



## millivanilli

guccimamma said:


> name me a successful vow renewal on tv
> 
> divorce clock is ticking


 ohhh nooo don't say that. I was soo touched I even cried a little bit- albeit beeing a German... that brings me to another question:

Since WHEN is Vicky German?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

millivanilli said:


> Please help a non-native speaker out: What did they angrybird call Shannon?
> 
> Ah no, Tamra she called Tamra out.
> 
> Edit: ok, she did give BOTH names.



2 words that are definitely banned on TPF!!

She called Shannon a C U Next Tuesday (if you've never heard this before, Google it)

And she called Tamra a stupid B..ch (if I remember correctly!)


----------



## millivanilli

Sophie-Rose said:


> 2 words that are definitely banned on TPF!!
> 
> She called Shannon a C U Next Tuesday (if you've never heard this before, Google it)
> 
> And she called Tamra a stupid B..ch (if I remember correctly!)



oh my... I know that word. I would have left the room also. That is really fishmarket-level. nooo way, I am beyond shocked.

Thanks for telling me.

*headshaking* really, who says that on TV. Who ever says that!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Yep... She is a vile horrible person!!! That sealed it for me! Vile person!

I was really pleasantly surprised that Meghan called her out for her behavior!!!


----------



## millivanilli

You are right!


----------



## swags

I did like how Meghan told Kelly she felt without being overly dramatic (Heather) about it. She didn't meet her for lunch to cause a scene, she just told her bluntly but not angrily.
If Jim is putting a fake gun to his head, why would he agree to have another kid if that's how he feels about it?


----------



## guccimamma

i don't know why heather started crying after megan's dinner,  but i would have gotten up to leave.  

new lady is crazy, not in a fun-to-watch kind of way.  like scary-island crazy.


----------



## TheAnaVega

girlonthecoast said:


> If you're worried about what people will say about you and how it will impact your family, Real Housewives is not the show for you to join. Also isn't having your mom behave the way Kelly does on TV more embarrassing than any rumours that may or may not be directly towards her.
> 
> I didn't interpreted the comment about women performing oral favours to pay their bills as literally as Kelly did. I think the friend meant it in the context that there are women who will be with someone for the financial stability and Kelly unintentionally confirmed what the friend was saying by repeatedly saying that she was a multimillionaire. Plus it fits into Kelly's explanation about how she didn't go through with her divorce because she wasn't happy with the settlement (from what I recall).



100% on all of this!!

Kelly had said that her husband was happier to give the money to lawyers than to give her a dime and that it was easier to stay than to leave


----------



## andral5

girlonthecoast said:


> I didn't interpreted the comment about women performing oral favours to pay their bills as literally as Kelly did. I think the friend meant it in the context that there are women who will be with someone for the financial stability and Kelly unintentionally confirmed what the friend was saying by repeatedly saying that she was a multimillionaire. Plus it fits into Kelly's explanation about how she didn't go through with her divorce because she wasn't happy with the settlement (from what I recall).




On the other hand, we see only what they show us. We weren't there to hear the entire discussion, the context in which the other 2, Meghan and Tamra, understood the exact same thing.


----------



## Anne Martens

Kelly should sue the doctor that put those fillers in her lips, she looks like a parrot fish!


----------



## rockhollow

Watching anything to do with Shannon is painful. 
And sorry, I didn't believe anything her husband was saying - and yes, it is often the beginning of the end to have a vow-renewal on these housewife shows.
Shannon is so needy, I think that's what drove David away in the first place, so it seems so strange to see him catering to her neurosis now.

Was Bravo making fun of Shannon with filming her say ' Are you kidding me' a couple of hundred times to every single guest at the party?
Her voice is grating at the best of times, worst hearing her repeat that same expression  so many times.

Poor old Vicki, the grand dame of the series, and no one wants to film with her.  Thank goodness Kellie ls also an outcast and they can hang out.
I guess good Christian Tamra has forgiven Vicki and want to help Kellie change will maybe continue to film with them.

I also missed Megan's husband making the shot in the head thing - not surprised to hear it though, that couple couldn't seem more removed from each other if they tried.
It's a very strange arrangement.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> Watching anything to do with Shannon is painful.
> And sorry, I didn't believe anything her husband was saying - and yes, it is often the beginning of the end to have a vow-renewal on these housewife shows.
> Shannon is so needy, I think that's what drove David away in the first place, so it seems so strange to see him catering to her neurosis now.
> 
> Was Bravo making fun of Shannon with filming her say ' Are you kidding me' a couple of hundred times to every single guest at the party?
> Her voice is grating at the best of times, worst hearing her repeat that same expression  so many times.
> 
> Poor old Vicki, the grand dame of the series, and no one wants to film with her.  Thank goodness Kellie ls also an outcast and they can hang out.
> I guess good Christian Tamra has forgiven Vicki and want to help Kellie change will maybe continue to film with them.
> 
> I also missed Megan's husband making the shot in the head thing - not surprised to hear it though, that couple couldn't seem more removed from each other if they tried.
> It's a very strange arrangement.



I agree with you on everything you wrote about Shannon.  While I don't like watching her and she should not be on the show (mainly because she is boring) she doesn't seem like a bad person, only uninteresting.


----------



## imgg

Anne Martens said:


> Kelly should sue the doctor that put those fillers in her lips, she looks like a parrot fish!


Seriously!  They seem to be getting worse.  Kelly is a hot mess.


----------



## pjhm

I can't stand the scenes from the doctors office either usually flip the switch


----------



## bagsforme

Marriage renewal ceremony = divorce in 6 months.


----------



## Nahreen

It is sad in a way that the marriage renewals have turned out to be a last desperate atempt to save the marriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Marriage renewal ceremony = divorce in 6 months.



Same thing happened to Ramona and Vicki after their vow renewals


----------



## LaAgradecida

David and Shannon with all this "sweetie" stuff is just ICK!!! [emoji37]


----------



## Cherrasaki

I tuned out when Shannon's honeymoon video came on. First, it was boring and second I didn't want to watch them on their do over honeymoon. My God how desperate are they?  I can understand her wanting to give him another chance and trying to let go of the anger and all that but that fake display was kind of cringeworthy to watch.  I really think Shannon has convinced herself that all is well when in reality it probably isn't so.


----------



## swags

I like when Kelly makes fun of Heather. I didn't like Heather before her recent fake crying scene but since then I can't stand her. No wonder Terry doesn't want to be around.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think seeing Merv Griffin's estate was the highlight for me on last night's episode. 
I think the second highlight for me was Brianna's eyeroll about something Kelly said talking about Heather and what happened at the dinner.
It was sweet that Briana and her kids got to see her husband (I don't care for him too much but they are married).
Meghan is so obnoxious about her baby bump.
I think this whole "Terry you work too hard", while there is probably truth to it, is being exaggerated for Heather - its her story line this season (other than her house). For some reason, something seems very calculated about it.
At least this episode wasn't filled with a lot of nasty fighting and vulgar name calling.


----------



## slyyls

Maybe Terry hasn't had word that his show will be renewed, and the "working too hard" discussion is a save face, if they don't get a show renewal.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I like when Kelly makes fun of Heather. I didn't like Heather before her recent fake crying scene but since then I can't stand her. No wonder Terry doesn't want to be around.


*I was laughing when they played part of that again last night -- boohoo!  then Terry responds as if she actually said something lol*



CanuckBagLover said:


> I think seeing Merv Griffin's estate was the highlight for me on last night's episode.
> I think the second highlight for me was Brianna's eyeroll about something Kelly said talking about Heather and what happened at the dinner.
> It was sweet that Briana and her kids got to see her husband (I don't care for him too much but they are married).
> Meghan is so obnoxious about her baby bump.
> *Yes!  Even Heather rolled her eyes when Meghan said she could feel each baby.  So immature and show-offy.  (not to mention impossible to have either a bump or feel anything at that stage)*
> I think this whole "Terry you work too hard", while there is probably truth to it, is being exaggerated for Heather - its her story line this season (other than her house). For some reason, something seems very calculated about it.
> At least this episode wasn't filled with a lot of nasty fighting and vulgar name calling.


----------



## guccimamma

i never felt a baby until many weeks into a pregnancy.  i waited and waited to feel it.....

she's so skinny she probably just feels her undigested protein bar.


----------



## lulilu

^^^The babies were just a few cells big, implanted a couple of weeks prior.  You are right.  It's months before there is any movement felt.


----------



## andral5

guccimamma said:


> i never felt a baby until many weeks into a pregnancy.  i waited and waited to feel it.....
> 
> she's so skinny she probably just feels her undigested protein bar.



LOL!! You're sooo right!!


----------



## Anne Martens

Shannon are you kidding me BeaBORE and her fake honeymoon made my skin crawl.  Her husband is such a tool and her voice OMG!  Keep your clothes on you creepy dude!!


----------



## guccimamma

i think david is just re-marketing himself.  polishing his resume after she dragged him through the mud.

he was the loving husband for organizing the wedding/honeymoon (although all paid for by bravo)

he frolics nude in his pool in front of the cameras....looks like he'd been working on his tan prior to the filming.

it's his informercial. he's the good guy now.

i'd give them 18 months at this point. divorce will be expensive and unpleasant.


----------



## Longchamp

I give first time preggo Mom's a pass.  They are so excited about the new life or lives.
I worry more that she is going to be a single Mom, that DH of hers is outta there.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> i think david is just re-marketing himself.  polishing his resume after she dragged him through the mud.
> 
> he was the loving husband for organizing the wedding/honeymoon (although all paid for by bravo)
> 
> he frolics nude in his pool in front of the cameras....looks like he'd been working on his tan prior to the filming.
> 
> it's his informercial. he's the good guy now.
> 
> i'd give them 18 months at this point. divorce will be expensive and unpleasant.


This was my thought exactly.  It looked like a public reputation rehabilitation maneuver.  I just don't feel the love from him for Shannon, and Shannon gets on my nerves so bad that I can't blame him.  No spouse deserves to be cheated on, and I'm not giving him a pass for the cheating.  But I can understand not wanting to be around her.  She's exhausting to everyone, including herself.  The "it's hard being me" line was spot on.  

Also, even though Kelly's psycho eruption at the dinner was pathetic, Shannon did launch her into a crescendo.  Everyone could see that Kelly had sprung a gasoline leak while ranting about how her stellar reputation had been tarnished.  Shannon deliberately lit and threw a match straight into the puddle of gasoline with the "Went to college? who says that? I've never said I went to college" comment.  Shannon's underhanded implication was that only a lowlife would bring up having gone to college to elevate herself, and here's Shannon, so secure that she never needs to mention her degree.  That comment was uncalled for, and immensely unwise when Kelly wasn't even directing her rant at Shannon.  Shannon is not nice, even though she thinks she's a saint.


----------



## guccimamma

Longchamp said:


> I give first time preggo Mom's a pass.  They are so excited about the new life or lives.
> I worry more that she is going to be a single Mom, that DH of hers is outta there.



you are a better woman than me. 

i'm sick of her whining, entitled attitude...complaining about her physical discomfort every step of the way.

she's the 3rd wife of a wealthy, reluctant, middle- aged husband. i don't care how her ovaries feel.


----------



## pursegrl12

guccimamma said:


> you are a better woman than me.
> 
> i'm sick of her whining, entitled attitude...complaining about her physical discomfort every step of the way.
> 
> *she's the 3rd wife of a wealthy, reluctant, middle- aged husband. i don't care how her ovaries feel.*


----------



## swags

Decophile said:


> This was my thought exactly.  It looked like a public reputation rehabilitation maneuver.  I just don't feel the love from him for Shannon, and Shannon gets on my nerves so bad that I can't blame him.  No spouse deserves to be cheated on, and I'm not giving him a pass for the cheating.  But I can understand not wanting to be around her.  She's exhausting to everyone, including herself.  The "it's hard being me" line was spot on.
> 
> Also, even though Kelly's psycho eruption at the dinner was pathetic, Shannon did launch her into a crescendo.  Everyone could see that Kelly had sprung a gasoline leak while ranting about how her stellar reputation had been tarnished.  Shannon deliberately lit and threw a match straight into the puddle of gasoline with the "Went to college? who says that? I've never said I went to college" comment.  Shannon's underhanded implication was that only a lowlife would bring up having gone to college to elevate herself, and here's Shannon, so secure that she never needs to mention her degree.  That comment was uncalled for, and immensely unwise when Kelly wasn't even directing her rant at Shannon.  Shannon is not nice, even though she thinks she's a saint.



Well said! I was trying to put into words how I can be team Kelly after her behavior but I prefer her to Shannon and Heather. Shannon is exhausting. She needs constant attention and is high maintenance with the distilled water for this and her hormones, her supplements.....etc  She can't seem to enjoy herself at all and I don't think she will trust David again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> she's the 3rd wife of a wealthy, reluctant, middle- aged husband. i don't care how her ovaries feel.



Damn!!!!  You snatched that wig!!!!  Yassssss!!!

I'm like you, so over this dramatic bish and I think her husband plays for the other team


----------



## Tropigal3

guccimamma said:


> i never felt a baby until many weeks into a pregnancy.  i waited and waited to feel it.....
> 
> she's so skinny she probably just feels her undigested protein bar.



I took it as a figure of speech, not really that she felt anything.  Like positive thinking...I do that sometimes. lol!

I still can't stand Kelly.  Too psycho for my taste.  Shannon is annoyingly whiny.  I don't mind Heather so much but that fake cry was horrible acting.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn!!!!  You snatched that wig!!!!  Yassssss!!!
> 
> I'm like you, so over this dramatic bish and I think her *husband plays for the other team*



yup, i think he does.   weird situation.....that and the candles.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn!!!!  You snatched that wig!!!!  Yassssss!!!
> 
> I'm like you, so over this dramatic bish and I think her husband plays for the other team



i don't think i've ever snatched the wig! yay for me. 

i have to brag, i just noticed i am now considered an OG on my signature. happy day.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> i don't think i've ever snatched the wig! yay for me.
> 
> i have to brag, *i just noticed i am now considered an OG on my signature.* happy day.


Yeah.  The sad part is I had to Google what OG meant .  I gathered it had something to do with original, but I didn't know exactly.


----------



## guccimamma

Decophile said:


> Yeah.  The sad part is I had to Google what OG meant .  I gathered it had something to do with original, but I didn't know exactly.



looks like we joined the same time! i thought it meant old gangster,  i like original better.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> looks like we joined the same time! i thought it meant old gangster,  i like original better.


It's original gangster.
The OG designation under our avatar is for those who've been here for 10+ years.  I'd like to take full credit for this OG designation!  [I know, it had nothing to do with me, but I'd still like to take credit!] Just last Saturday I started a thread on the Balenciaga section and remarked that I'd been here 10 years, and how dramatically my life had changed in these 10 years, but that the passions I shared with this community remained constant.  I was also thinking this when I posted about my baby in the family/relationship section.  I was touched by the amount of support, wisdom, and great advice here, including from you, and it blew my mind that I've been chatting with some people here, scattered all over the world, for 10 years!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

Decophile said:


> It's original gangster.
> The OG designation under our avatar is for those who've been here for 10+ years.  I'd like to take full credit for this OG designation!  [I know, it had nothing to do with me, but I'd still like to take credit!] Just last Saturday I started a thread on the Balenciaga section and remarked that I'd been here 10 years, and how dramatically my life had changed in these 10 years, but that the passions I shared with this community remained constant.  I was also thinking this when I posted about my baby in the family/relationship section.  I was touched by the amount of support, wisdom, and great advice here, including from you, and it blew my mind that I've been chatting with some people here, scattered all over the world, for 10 years!!!


 I just noticed that too!! I'm like 1 month older that ya'll!! LOL


----------



## absolutpink

Ooh I'm an OG too! 

I'm also with you ladies who think that Jim bats for the other team. I've had that feeling about him for a while.

I actually enjoyed this weeks' episode, way less drama than usual. I can't stand Ryan but Vicki surprising Brianna with him was a really beautiful moment.


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> I just noticed that too!! I'm like 1 month older that ya'll!! LOL





absolutpink said:


> Ooh I'm an OG too!
> 
> I'm also with you ladies who think that Jim bats for the other team. I've had that feeling about him for a while.
> 
> I actually enjoyed this weeks' episode, way less drama than usual. I can't stand Ryan but Vicki surprising Brianna with him was a really beautiful moment.



congrats OGs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not an OG


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not an OG



You'll probably get your OG in October.


----------



## Longchamp

My two BFS from college are gay. Have been around them and their families for over 20 years.
I usually agree with the assessment here...but no way Jim is gay. He's a  serial heterosexual cheating  bafoon.

he's  apathetic to what she wears, what she buys. Planning the kitchen and decorating were of no interest to him.
but the biggest clue is the insemination and baby. Never met a gay man that would  miss that moment or not be excited about it.


----------



## Creativelyswank

This was back in 2006, looks like the rumor has been circulating for quite some time. 
"buddy of mine says at a bar one night he saw Jim Edmonds making out with another guy, he was devastated as he is the biggest Cardinals fan I know. "

http://archives1.twoplustwo.com/showflat.php?Number=8094038&fpart=all


----------



## Creativelyswank

And then there is this.


----------



## guccimamma

Longchamp said:


> My two BFS from college are gay. Have been around them and their families for over 20 years.
> I usually agree with the assessment here...but no way Jim is gay. He's a  serial heterosexual cheating  bafoon.
> 
> he's  apathetic to what she wears, what she buys. Planning the kitchen and decorating were of no interest to him.
> but the biggest clue is the insemination and baby. Never met a gay man that would  miss that moment or not be excited about it.




did you see him with the candles?

i think he's just done it all and doesn't give a sh#t about anything....


----------



## Longchamp

Creativelyswank said:


> And then there is this.


Love that pix. Ha ha.
Gays in the locker room are still taboo...this behaviour by a gay would not have been displayed openly, especially several years ago.  
So he keeps getting married to get a new beard and whittle down his wealth???


----------



## Creativelyswank

Longchamp said:


> Love that pix. Ha ha.
> Gays in the locker room are still taboo...this behaviour by a gay would not have been displayed openly, especially several years ago.
> So he keeps getting married to get a new beard and whittle down his wealth???


 
Not all signs point to a high IQ here.
In all seriousness, I posted the picture as funny fodder, but it certainly doesn't confirm he is gay, nor does the high volume of speculation on the internet. However, my personal gaydar meter is reading off the chart, but honestly I could care less about his sexuality. Marriage is based on a lot more than just sex and even love, for some it is a business arrangement, for others a lifelong friendship....either way I wouldn't want any relationship with Jim, because straight, gay or bi, he just seems like a major league ***hole.


----------



## absolutpink

I also have lots of gay friends and I'm getting major gay vibes from Jim. A few of my friends couldn't care less about a woman getting pregnant, or what they wear.

Honestly, I don't care if he's gay straight or whatever, I just think it's a weird arrangement that he has with Megan


----------



## Nishi621

OK, haven't watched one episode yet and from what I'm reading, probably won't. Ugh, sad, used to love this one

Now I have to see if it says OG under my title too, LOL


----------



## JNH14

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not an OG



We will be soon!


----------



## paper_flowers

Creativelyswank said:


> Not all signs point to a high IQ here.
> In all seriousness, I posted the picture as funny fodder, but it certainly doesn't confirm he is gay, nor does the high volume of speculation on the internet. However, my personal gaydar meter is reading off the chart, but honestly I could care less about his sexuality. Marriage is based on a lot more than just sex and even love, for some it is a business arrangement, for others a lifelong friendship....*either way I wouldn't want any relationship with Jim, because straight, gay or bi, he just seems like a major league ***hole.*


bingo


----------



## TinksDelite

Does anyone know which resort in Cabo the Beadors stayed at for their 'honeymoon'?


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> Not all signs point to a high IQ here.
> In all seriousness, I posted the picture as funny fodder, but it certainly doesn't confirm he is gay, nor does the high volume of speculation on the internet. However, my personal gaydar meter is reading off the chart, but honestly I could care less about his sexuality. Marriage is based on a lot more than just sex and even love, for some it is a business arrangement, for others a lifelong friendship....either way I wouldn't want any relationship with Jim, because straight, gay or bi, he just seems like a major league ***hole.


I like Meghan's into:  In the game of life I choose my team wisely.  Sure.  That's why you became pregnant while your hubby was on the other side of the State doing......?


----------



## Cherrasaki

imgg said:


> I like Meghan's into:  In the game of life I choose my team wisely.  Sure.  That's why you became pregnant while your hubby was on the other side of the State doing......?



There is nothing  relatable or remotely interesting or sincere about Meghan. Her tag line is laughable for sure but if she means that she is set for life because she found herself a meal ticket then yes, her tag line rings true.


----------



## pjhm

TinksDelite said:


> Does anyone know which resort in Cabo the Beadors stayed at for their 'honeymoon'?



Sounded like Santa Fe Inn


----------



## TinksDelite

That's were the vow renewal was.. I was looking for the resort in Cabo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Florasun

guccimamma said:


> i'd give them 18 months at this point. divorce will be expensive and unpleasant.



Agree with every thing you said, especially the last. Vow renewal is like the kiss of death on the Real Housewives shows (Vicky and Ramona come to mind)


----------



## lulilu

I am glad Shannon didn't know about the vow renewal.  Grown, middle-aged women buying wedding gowns and veils for these vow renewals is not attractive IMHO.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I am glad Shannon didn't know about the vow renewal.  Grown, middle-aged women buying wedding gowns and veils for these vow renewals is not attractive IMHO.



This made me chuckle! Yes, I agree its a bit much!


----------



## Nahreen

I think it is the princess in us wanting to take every opportunity to dress up. I did not have a wail when I got married so who knows, maby I want one if I ever do a wov renewal. However I do probably more lean towards  either one on the beach or in Vegas with an Elvis priest. [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

Had the big wedding the first time.  I would have been happy with a Vegas wedding the second time(current husand) but he didn't have a church wedding in his first marriage so he wanted all the trimmings.  So we had a small church wedding with close family & friends.  I did not wear a veil & my dress, simple silk charmeuse,  was made by my MIL.  His parents weren't there for his first wedding & she really wanted to be involved with ours.  I have thought about having a renewal ceremony but it would be a casual affair....no big princess dress or elaborate ceremony.  At 61, I would feel pretty stupid trying to go the full blown ceremony at my age.  A quiet ceremony with close friends & family on a beach would be nice.


----------



## sharszn

Florasun said:


> Agree with every thing you said, especially the last. Vow renewal is like the kiss of death on the Real Housewives shows (Vicky and Ramona come to mind)



i hope they last though!! i thought it was really thoughtful of David


----------



## rockhollow

David seemed so uncomfortable thought out the whole renewal thing - I don't think it was even David's idea, I bet Bravo was behind it all.
 I don't believe Shannon will ever forgive the affair. She will use that to her advantage as long as she's with him.  In this, I understand, as I don't think I could get over it if my husband had cheated - that would be deal breaker for me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> David seemed so uncomfortable thought out the whole renewal thing - I don't think it was even David's idea, I bet Bravo was behind it all.
> I don't believe Shannon will ever forgive the affair. She will use that to her advantage as long as she's with him.  In this, I understand, as I don't think I could get over it if my husband had cheated - that would be deal breaker for me.



I think Shannon has a lot of pride and must "win" over this other woman by having David stay with her. But I agree, she is never going to forgive him and will always hold it over his head. I don't believe the wedding vow renewal was David's idea either but it was suggested by Bravo and probably largely arranged and paid for by Bravo (I don't believe Heather help out in any significant way - I mean does she ever do anything herself with her entourage of nannies, chefs, personal assistants?).  I think David is resigned to his fate and is trying to rehabilitate his TV image.  Maybe they can't divorced because of money issues. David's company is private so we really don't know how its doing. I gather Shannon comes from some money, but how financially independent she is I don't know. I can't see her settling for a lesser life.(No more Dr. Moon!) that a divorce could entail.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Shannon has a lot of pride and must "win" over this other woman by having David stay with her. But I agree, she is never going to forgive him and will always hold it over his head. I don't believe the wedding vow renewal was David's idea either but it was suggested by Bravo and probably largely arranged and paid for by Bravo (I don't believe Heather help out in any significant way - I mean does she ever do anything herself with her entourage of nannies, chefs, personal assistants?).  I think David is resigned to his fate and is trying to rehabilitate his TV image.  Maybe they can't divorced because of money issues. David's company is private so we really don't know how its doing. I gather Shannon comes from some money, but how financially independent she is I don't know. I can't see her settling for a lesser life.(No more Dr. Moon!) that a divorce could entail.




Yes, I can not see Shannon accepting a lesser lifestyle for her or the children.
I also thought Shannon came from a comfortable life before David, but is that what set up David's business.
You just don't know, they could be extra comfortable, or living on the edge.
Why did they sell the house?  Moving up or down?

David's character has taken a beating on this show, but he created it didn't he? I'm sure living with Shannon would not be easy. 
But David is responsible for his own actions - some of the things he's said on the show - that was such an ugly scene when he was shouting at Vicki at the 70's party. That was so unacceptable on every level.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So just saw tonight's episode, my random thoughts.

Mean but funny when Jim made the comment to the effect too bad there aren't Lamaze classes for drawing blood (And yes Meghan the chances are you will be the raising this kid on your own)

Can't help but think than Shannon is selling their house and downsizing for financial reasons.  Though her notion of downsizing - there must be 4 bedrooms and a pool) was a bit much (And how will she cope without hospital grade purified air in her rental home? And what on earth is hospital grade purified air anyways?)  This woman is one neurotic mess.  

Heather was prime Miss FancyPants when insisting on her luxury trailer and then saying she'd seen nicer on some independent B movie she worked on (like she's some A list movie star).  I thought the trailers Tamra had arranged for the weekend were fine.  Heather's son Nick seems like a cute kid.  Couldn't have been much fun for him to be stuck with these women.  Too bad Terry couldn't be there, even if he didn't want to ride.

I think Kelly was sick in the trailer/RV because she was drunk.

The accident was scary. Not sure why Heather, Kelly and Tamra's Mom hung around - I suppose they needed some sort of reaction filming but normally you would expect everyone to pack up and get to the hospital as quickly as possible.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> I am glad Shannon didn't know about the vow renewal.  Grown, middle-aged women buying wedding gowns and veils for these vow renewals is not attractive IMHO.




I'd do it for the cake.

Bring in the cake!!!!


----------



## millivanilli

CanuckBagLover said:


> So just saw tonight's episode, my random thoughts.
> 
> Mean but funny when Jim made the comment to the effect too bad there aren't Lamaze classes for drawing blood (And yes Meghan the chances are you will be the raising this kid on your own)
> 
> Can't help but think than Shannon is selling their house and downsizing for financial reasons.  Though her notion of downsizing - there must be 4 bedrooms and a pool) was a bit much (And how will she cope without hospital grade purified air in her rental home? And what on earth is hospital grade purified air anyways?)  This woman is one neurotic mess.
> 
> Heather was prime Miss FancyPants when insisting on her luxury trailer and then saying she'd seen nicer on some independent B movie she worked on (like she's some A list movie star).  I thought the trailers Tamra had arranged for the weekend were fine.  Heather's son Nick seems like a cute kid.  Couldn't have been much fun for him to be stuck with these women.  Too bad Terry couldn't be there, even if he didn't want to ride.
> 
> I think Kelly was sick in the trailer/RV because she was drunk.
> 
> The accident was scary. Not sure why Heather, Kelly and Tamra's Mom hung around - I suppose they needed some sort of reaction filming but normally you would expect everyone to pack up and get to the hospital as quickly as possible.


I have NO clue what hospital purified air is. I thought I missunderstood her but as you heard it as well, I guess there has to be something like hospital purified air. 

Jeeeeesus........


----------



## pinky7129

The look that Jim got from Megan  when he made the comment about Lamaze classes for blood work reminded me of looks I give partners when the relationship is over, and you're thinking "really?!"


----------



## pinky7129

And jims reaction to the pregnancy, you would think they decided on wall paint. I would be devastated if my husband reacted like that


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm not bothered by Meghan and Jim... Yes it's odd, but we know she's a beard, he knows she's a beard and she knows she's a beard... She wanted a kid, he's willing to pay for it... 

I don't think it's the best idea for them to be on a 'reality' show but they certainly aren't the first 'couple' to have this arrangement, and they won't be the last!!!


----------



## slang

I don't blame Heather for renting a better trailer, and bringing catered food, why not! Not everyone likes roughing it.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> So just saw tonight's episode, my random thoughts.
> 
> Mean but funny when Jim made the comment to the effect too bad there aren't Lamaze classes for drawing blood (And yes Meghan the chances are you will be the raising this kid on your own)
> 
> Can't help but think than Shannon is selling their house and downsizing for financial reasons.  Though her notion of downsizing - there must be 4 bedrooms and a pool) was a bit much (And how will she cope without hospital grade purified air in her rental home? And what on earth is hospital grade purified air anyways?)  This woman is one neurotic mess.
> 
> Heather was prime Miss FancyPants when insisting on her luxury trailer and then saying she'd seen nicer on some independent B movie she worked on (like she's some A list movie star).  I thought the trailers Tamra had arranged for the weekend were fine.  Heather's son Nick seems like a cute kid.  Couldn't have been much fun for him to be stuck with these women.  Too bad Terry couldn't be there, even if he didn't want to ride.
> 
> I think Kelly was sick in the trailer/RV because she was drunk.
> 
> The accident was scary. Not sure why Heather, Kelly and Tamra's Mom hung around - I suppose they needed some sort of reaction filming but normally you would expect everyone to pack up and get to the hospital as quickly as possible.[/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe they are selling the house to start fresh......?.....maybe not..lol
> 
> .also, that house has WAY too many bells and whistles..I'm not sure how many bedrooms it has, but 4 bedrooms and a pool for extras isn't over the top...


----------



## lulilu

What do you all think of Meghan and Shannon not going to the hospital?  I don't know how far away Tamra and Heather were, or how sick her daughter was (what about her sons?), but it would have been decent of them to go, just until someone close to her arrived.  Being in a trauma unit with no one to call family, friends would suck.  Maybe I have a different viewpoint, but in my workplace there was a sense of collegiality, not necessarily friendship, among everyone.  I broke my ankle and two people immediately took me to the hospital (one, with whom I am closer, stayed and drove me home).  When another co-worker was taken to the hospital, I went and stayed until she was released.  It's just something one does.  It doesn't require friendship.  Just decency.  Unless my view of the world is skewed.


----------



## horse17

Maybe they are selling the house to start fresh......?.....maybe not..lol

.also, that house has WAY too many bells and whistles..I'm not sure how many bedrooms it has, but 4 bedrooms and a pool for extras isn't over the top...


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> I don't blame Heather for renting a better trailer, and bringing catered food, why not! Not everyone likes roughing it.


lol.  Heather complained non-stop that the bus was crappy and not up to her standards, despite its bells and whistles.  She wanted a rock star bus she said (a couple of times).


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> lol.  Heather complained non-stop that the bus was crappy and not up to her standards, despite its bells and whistles.  She wanted a rock star bus she said (a couple of times).



I'd complain too lol! Not everyone likes camping or staying in a trailer.
Actually I most likely wouldn't have gone, I can't think of anything worse than spending a weekend riding around in sand dunes


----------



## lulilu

^^^agree!  I have never camped -- trailer or tent -- and have no intention of doing so.  lol.  But she was being very fancy pants by ordering the big a** bus and
then complaining non stop that it wasn't fancy enough.  I would have no desire to go either.  I guess she did it for her son.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> What do you all think of Meghan and Shannon not going to the hospital?  I don't know how far away Tamra and Heather were, or how sick her daughter was (what about her sons?), but it would have been decent of them to go, just until someone close to her arrived.  Being in a trauma unit with no one to call family, friends would suck.  Maybe I have a different viewpoint, but in my workplace there was a sense of collegiality, not necessarily friendship, among everyone.  I broke my ankle and two people immediately took me to the hospital (one, with whom I am closer, stayed and drove me home).  When another co-worker was taken to the hospital, I went and stayed until she was released.  It's just something one does.  It doesn't require friendship.  Just decency.  Unless my view of the world is skewed.


Actually I think - but a) I come from Europe and b) from a very old family - that it would be the very least! to go to the hospital. It has nothing to do with friendship or how good you may know a person or how much you like him it's simply etikette and manner. I am disgusted by the behaviour of that selfabsord chicken. That is something she has been doing all the episodes through, she says the  (HER!) truth out loud like a broken record no matter if it's appropriate or not or if it's her business or not. And so she behaves. She wouldn't survive over here (where I live), she'd be cut out within days due to her behaviour - and we are worldwide known as "know it alls"....

I don't, I REALLY, REALLY REEEALLY do NOT understand the other women. I can't imagine any woman of a certain age (here) that would not immediatly shut that girl down and telling her to shut up until she reaches the level of experience, success and age the other women have. We have a "reach my level and till that shut up" mentality over here.

This ugly behaviour makes me rant like nothing else that happend through the whole 11 seasons anf RHOOC and 8 seasons of RHONY. And it takes a lot to make me rant.

Don't know about Shannons decision yet, so nothing to say about that.

Tamra and Heather were 3 hours away, and as far as I understood it was Tamra in the hospital so they decided to stay at the place... ?


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I totally agree with you.  Last season, when Vicki said a bit of that type of thing to Meghan, the other women (and others) criticized her.  

Also very interesting is Jimmy's total lack of empathy.  He didn't think twice before saying that he wasn't going (he did have a golf game planned after all lol).


----------



## millivanilli

slang said:


> I'd complain too lol! Not everyone likes camping or staying in a trailer.
> Actually I most likely wouldn't have gone, I can't think of anything worse than spending a weekend riding around in sand dunes



Me too.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I totally agree with you.  Last season, when Vicki said a bit of that type of thing to Meghan, the other women (and others) criticized her.
> 
> Also very interesting is Jimmy's total lack of empathy.  He didn't think twice before saying that he wasn't going (he did have a golf game planned after all lol).



Ah I missed that. To be honest,  sometimes I wish Vicky would tone it down a little, but I do know only a very few women that were able to build a life like she has out from scratch. 

And Jimmy- you might think that he has to pay for airtime as annoyed as he always acts. Except the moment with his candles.


----------



## Creativelyswank

lulilu said:


> What do you all think of Meghan and Shannon not going to the hospital?  I don't know how far away Tamra and Heather were, or how sick her daughter was (what about her sons?), but it would have been decent of them to go, just until someone close to her arrived.  Being in a trauma unit with no one to call family, friends would suck.  Maybe I have a different viewpoint, but in my workplace there was a sense of collegiality, not necessarily friendship, among everyone.  I broke my ankle and two people immediately took me to the hospital (one, with whom I am closer, stayed and drove me home).  When another co-worker was taken to the hospital, I went and stayed until she was released.  It's just something one does.  It doesn't require friendship.  Just decency.  Unless my view of the world is skewed.


If you can go over to the Merv Estate you can go to the hospital. It was quite the testament to her character and for her to try to shift the focus to Tamra's "recklessness" as it seems she is doing next week is even more deplorable.


----------



## guccimamma

pinky7129 said:


> And jims reaction to the pregnancy, you would think they decided on wall paint.* I would be devastated* if my husband reacted like that



yes, but you aren't the 3rd wife using defrosted sperm of a man (who may or may not be gay/bisexual) who said he didn't want more kids. (i can only assume)


----------



## pursegrl12

eh, if i'm not friends with someone and they're in the hospital (not on her death bed) I wouldn't go visit either. to me, it would be fake. maybe i'm cold hearted.....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> What do you all think of Meghan and Shannon not going to the hospital?  I don't know how far away Tamra and Heather were, or how sick her daughter was (what about her sons?), but it would have been decent of them to go, just until someone close to her arrived.  Being in a trauma unit with no one to call family, friends would suck.  Maybe I have a different viewpoint, but in my workplace there was a sense of collegiality, not necessarily friendship, among everyone.  I broke my ankle and two people immediately took me to the hospital (one, with whom I am closer, stayed and drove me home).  When another co-worker was taken to the hospital, I went and stayed until she was released.  It's just something one does.  It doesn't require friendship.  Just decency.  Unless my view of the world is skewed.



It may seem cold, but they are not friends, the two have a lot of personal animosity, they are coworkers but they don't even get along as co-workers, so I think the situation is different from what you've described.  So I personally don't blame Meghan for not going.  Also, if I were Vickie, I wouldn't want her there. Maybe its me, but if was hospitalized after such an accident I wouldn't want someone around checking on me who I don't like and who doesn't like me. It wouldn't provide any comfort to me, it would just upset me.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> It may seem cold, but they are not friends, the two have a lot of personal animosity, they are coworkers but they don't even get along as co-workers, so I think the situation is different from what you've described.  So I personally don't blame Meghan for not going.  Also, if I were Vickie, I wouldn't want her there. Maybe its me, but if was hospitalized after such an accident I wouldn't want someone around checking on me who I don't like and who doesn't like me. It wouldn't provide any comfort to me, it would just upset me.



I agree!
If I was Vicki I wouldn't want her there anyways. Would she even be allowed in the room while getting tests etc. I'd rather be by myself than have a co-worker I don't even like


----------



## DiorT

Not this weeks episode, but last week. (I'm still catching up)....did anyone notice Brianna's face when Ryan came in to surprise her?? She sure didn't look too happy to me.


----------



## Deco

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I can not see Shannon accepting a lesser lifestyle for her or the children.
> *I also thought Shannon came from a comfortable life before David, but is that what set up David's business*.
> You just don't know, they could be extra comfortable, or living on the edge.
> Why did they sell the house?  Moving up or down?
> 
> David's character has taken a beating on this show, but he created it didn't he? I'm sure living with Shannon would not be easy.
> But David is responsible for his own actions - some of the things he's said on the show - that was such an ugly scene when he was shouting at Vicki at the 70's party. That was so unacceptable on every level.


I was wondering that too.  Starting to think that Shannon's family is the source of their wealth.  That's a pretty fancy house in a fancy neighborhood so obviously they have money.  And yet David does not carry himself as a successful business man.  He has no presence, no authority, he seems to have his balls in Shannon's vise grip.  I know some of it is from the post-cheating beat down, but she beat him down even before the cheating incident, berated him and nagged him in front of guests.  So he doesn't fit the profile of a self-made man, which made me wonder if the wealth was Shannon's and if that's why he's still with her, cuz without Shannon, his daughters would have to visit him in the van down by the river.
Haven't caught up on episodes and as per usual have nothing new to offer


----------



## slang

I thought David had a pretty successful construction business (road works)


----------



## Deco

slang said:


> I thought David had a pretty successful construction business (road works)


That's what I thought too, infrastructure work.  He just doesn't carry himself like a successful business man.  He seems meek, or maybe just unhappy.


----------



## TC1

^^ maybe just having a loon for a wife just makes him look meek. I mean really "David, can you bring me my crystals?, David, did you pack the water for my nasal wash?" Geeeeeezzz.
So, with Vicki healing from this accident...she may not be filmed much more this season? *crosses fingers*. I am surprised Kelly wasn't too banged up, with her helmet off and her head slamming into Vicki's helmet like that.


----------



## Tropigal3

DiorT said:


> Not this weeks episode, but last week. (I'm still catching up)....did anyone notice Brianna's face when Ryan came in to surprise her?? She sure didn't look too happy to me.



I took it as her disbelief that it was actually him walking through the door.

Regarding Megan & Vicki, I wouldn't visit someone I didn't like and I wouldn't  want someone I didn't like visiting me either.  Especially in that situation.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I must be cold hearted as well, if we aren't friends there are no needs for me to visit.


----------



## Bagbug

It was a weird episode with the crash.  I thought Vicki was faking it.  I DVR the show so I can ffw any Megen scenes.  It's probobaly written into the episode that none of the woman go to see Vicki.  Her Son and Son N law could go!  If anybody was that concerned they could all go, they could all afford to drive to the hospital.


----------



## rockhollow

It's not so much to visit Vicki, but just to have someone there at first until a family member or friend could arrive. 
She might need help to call her family, or Doctor, or even to get her a cold drink.
It can sometimes be a really busy place in the emergency dept, and the staff so occupied, no time to help with personal stuff.

I was recently in the Emergency for about 6 hours. I was treated wonderfully by everyone, but was so thankful my sister was there to just help, little things just to help me settle.
Megan could have just gone and done that, and then left as soon as someone, anyone came.
I bet someone from Bravo would go right away, but that would have taken 3 hours - Megan could have just gone until then.
Common human decency.

Ole Fancy Pants never changes or disappoints us.  I loved that the bus wasn't fancy enough, and the designer custom prepared food from her personal chef - and that it was Hot Dogs.
Heather also impressed me with not getting too crazy with the accident. I really though she would fly off the handle, but remained surprisingly calm. This could have been one of Heather's best episodes.

And nice that we really didn't get to see to much of Shannon.
I agree with what you're saying Decophile - David was hen-pecked before the affair as well as lots after. I was always a bit surprised to  hear the way Shannon would speak to him in previous seasons, and all that counselling didn't seem to make it any better.
Wonder if they'll make it though moving, temporary rental, long term rental, and building a new home - that's a lot!


----------



## caitlin1214

I was going to say that on the one hand, the "right" thing to do is to make sure Vicki is not alone in the hospital. On the other, what the "right" thing to do and what makes sense to do are not always the same thing. 

What if she doesn't want them there? What if they weren't allowed in? 

Then I got to thinking about it, and it's not like Heather was suggesting Shannon or Meagan bring flowers and rub Vicki's feet. She was just saying, "Hey, stay there until Vicki's family is able to get there." That's the decent thing to do. I would want someone to do that for me (not the feet-rubbing part, but the be there until my family shows up thing).


----------



## mama13drama99

pursegrl12 said:


> eh, if i'm not friends with someone and they're in the hospital (not on her death bed) I wouldn't go visit either. to me, it would be fake. maybe i'm cold hearted.....




You're not cold, IMO.  I wouldn't go either.  Vicki has been nasty.  Her accident doesn't change that for me. I would wish her well, maybe send flowers, and it's a stretch to say I'd send a text or call, but neither are more intolerable as actually going to the hospital.  Plus it seems too soon anyway.  Vicki has been vile.  And she still has not owned up to her part in the Brooks crap. And if it were me she wouldn't have too. It would be a sign to me that I really couldn't f_ _k with her on a level other than surface.  No visiting her home or her mine. No lunches. No dinners. We'd see each other in passing or at someone else's event and I would be gracious and say hello...maybe, big maybe, small talk. But nothing important about my life. We wouldn't be social media friends or followers. Just, "Hey there Vicki (wave, not hugging or air kisses), nice to see you." Not even how you're doing so that doesn't send the message that I care or want to open the door to much dialogue.  Now of course they can't handle each other like that due to the show.  But Megan can certainly not go visit her in the hospital.  Vicki will milk this for all that it's worth.  If I were Megan or Shannon, I would sit this out, remain on the outside and look in.  Again, maybe a warm DISTANT gesture of flowers but that's all.  Vicki has burned bridges.  I have former friends and family who have done the same thing.  I don't hate them.  I think of them from time to time and don't wish anything ill upon them, but I do not want to deal...at all.  Then when I consider that Shannon actually was a friend to Vicki, had her back, tried to support her and Brooks, all the while Vicki went nuts on her AND LIED.  And then lied ON SHANNON???? Not gonna happen Vic! Especially as long as she plays the victim.  Then again maybe even if she doesn't play victim because at Shannon's party and following it she said some very awful stuff. David was wrong, but she could have walked away and dealt with it later.  His affair had nothing to do with what was going on.  She shouldn't have even gotten involved. Let lunatic Kelly and her husband act like scum alone.


----------



## mama13drama99

I guess I don't forgive and/or forget too easily or freely.  The DECENT thing for Vics to do would be to take real ownership of her lies.  As cray-cray as Shannon is, she was the one who was like lemme help, here's my doctor, just shut them up and show it even though you don't HAVE to do it just do it so they can move the hell on cause your man IS kinda shady, I support you and got your back.  Megan, while she crossed the line a few times (and she's not excuse in my mind), Vicki basically acted like a bigger kid on the playground who had just got bested by the younger kid in front of everyone.  Keep my man's name out of your mouth (or whatever stupid garbage she said)?????  Who the hell says that??? I'm always baffled whenever I hear that on TV or in real life.  Like, dude, it is your name, but it's also the name of a gazillion other people in the world.


----------



## RAAB667

Ok, I have been waiting a long time to say this. 1) Jim is a heartless piece of Sh*t dad. 2) Vicki is the worst excuse of a human being I have ever seen on TV or anywhere for that matter. "Has to be the center of attention fake Fuc*ing drama queen" I will bet anyone $10,000 she has no injuries "IT aka Vicki" and Bravo will milk the hell out of this until the end of the season and in the next season she will have some physical health scare that turns out to be nothing "but damn I hope it's something real". 3) Terry is a financial provider and that is all he is. "another piece of Sh*t dad". 4) That new ***** is batsh*t fuc*ing crazy. 5) These spoiled whiny rich tw*ts should live in 95% of the countries shoes for one entire year. Now that is a fakeality show I would watch, But even then I would know better then to think they would actually do it and think it's real.


----------



## millivanilli

RAAB667 said:


> Ok, I have been waiting a long time to say this. 1) Jim is a heartless piece of Sh*t dad. 2) Vicki is the worst excuse of a human being I have ever seen on TV or anywhere for that matter. "Has to be the center of attention fake Fuc*ing drama queen" I will bet anyone $10,000 she has no injuries "IT aka Vicki" and Bravo will milk the hell out of this until the end of the season and in the next season she will have some physical health scare that turns out to be nothing "but damn I hope it's something real". 3) Terry is a financial provider and that is all he is. "another piece of Sh*t dad". 4) That new ***** is batsh*t fuc*ing crazy. 5) These spoiled whiny rich tw*ts should live in 95% of the countries shoes for one entire year. Now that is a fakeality show I would watch, But even then I would know better then to think they would actually do it and think it's real.




Hahaha they did that over here (number 5) with our white trash.They had to live in a village in the desserts of Namibia with the Himbas.

Guess what happens? The Himbas did not want them to be near them at the beginning and one woman claimed that they will be diseases to them (the Himba).

That was the moment I thought... " well I knwe that Elias and Scotson were right with their established and outsiders theory but I didn't know that they SO right".


----------



## swags

The accident looked worse than I imagined when I read about it awhile back. I think they were lucky! I thought if anyone was hurt it would have been Kelly.
Why does Meghan have to go see Vicki? She doesn't like her and Vicki didn't appreciate her cancer expertise last season (lol)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> I thought David had a pretty successful construction business (road works)


Maybe financed by Shannon's money?  May


rockhollow said:


> It's not so much to visit Vicki, but just to have someone there at first until a family member or friend could arrive.
> She might need help to call her family, or Doctor, or even to get her a cold drink.
> It can sometimes be a really busy place in the emergency dept, and the staff so occupied, no time to help with personal stuff.
> 
> I was recently in the Emergency for about 6 hours. I was treated wonderfully by everyone, but was so thankful my sister was there to just help, little things just to help me settle.
> Megan could have just gone and done that, and then left as soon as someone, anyone came.
> I bet someone from Bravo would go right away, but that would have taken 3 hours - Megan could have just gone until then.
> Common human decency.
> 
> I'm just not sure what Meghan could really have done if even if she did go. Since she's not family I doubt they staff would let her in to the ER or give out any info without Vickie's consent (and maybe Vickie would have).  I agree if you need to go to the ER (and so sorry to hear that you had to recently) its really great to have a friend or family member with you to reassure you, to follow up with doctors/nurses, contact other family/friends, to be your advocate. But for me at least, I wouldn't want someone who I had such a acrimonious history with doing that for me - you need someone you have some basic level of trust to fulfill that role.  So for that reason I think Meghan was really ill suited (and Shannon too) to go.
> 
> That being said, Meghan could have handled it better. Very petty for her to say "well she is probably exaggerating anyways" -  they don't airlift people to a hospital over nothing.  I don't think that was orchestrated by Bravo. The EMTs are highly trained to deal with emergency situations, made a judgement call and probably erred on the side of caution.  I can't recall if the subsequent news reports indicated whether Vickie had a concussion or was otherwise injured (and Tamra for that matter) but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Well here's Vicki's blog on the whole event.  She slams Meghan for not coming to visit.  I do feel sympathy for what Vicki went through - it must have been scary but she always puts it over the top - and then I get alienated by her.  I can understand why Brianna couldn't come but what about her son? Why didn't he show up?

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/0...flects-scary-crash-bonded-rhoc-co-stars-life/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is so draining.  If Meghan had come to visit, as soon as she left she'd be asking 'why did she come to visit?'.  Now that she didn't visit, she STILL has something to say.  

I'm like the majority, if we aren't cool, don't come see me.  I won't get mad or be in my feelings


----------



## millivanilli

I can't quote the part of the posts I want to reply.
Before studying and working in IT I was a registered ICU nurse. As that said, I can tell you what happens once a persan has a crash as  this one was and tells about (as Vicky did): lost consciousned, vomitted and is not able to feel a part of the hand / the hand by itself.

Every person working in the medical area would immediatly think of two things you do not play with:
1.) for sure: concussion, at least a mild concussion. Worst case scenario: cerebral bleeding. Most people do not know, that there is a sort of a cerebral bleeding that leads to a intervall without any symptoms (so you have the moment of loosing consciousness, then beeing totally orientated, clear, everything is all right and then collpasing (if untreated ) followed by death. So you have to bring a patient to a MRT immediatly, which could be done at the hospital Tamra was sent to, but:
2.) not beeing able to feel the hand / arm / leg/ both legs... gives  clear hint there is something wrong with the spine. You clearly never ever want to transport a person on a bulky road with curves in a car, that give you clear hints that there es a trauma in the spine, you really do not want to do that. I promise, nobody wants to do that, as just one false movement and you have a hughe problem.Transportation of spine-trauma-patients is done in vacuumbed, they suck in the person, it's like concret around them, so that they really really really can not move a millimeter.

That said, I still stick to my previous post, saying, that both of them should have gone to the hospital. I am sorry, I have been working in that enviroment and- yes it is right, that as a non relative it might be hard to get into ER or ICU, BUT: there are tons of other things to do. At least show up and tell the hospital whom the hospital should call and how to reach them or give the administration the personal data of the patient. I do not say that both of them should march into the hospital, holding flowers or singing a lulleby, but it would have been the least to show up and clear the stuff that has to be cleard like adresses, food intolerances (YES), handing out phonenumbers or contact persons and give a "say get well soon" note to a nurse. If they didn't do it for Vicky (but sorry, is that such a big deal?) they could have done it for the nurses. Actually it was a pain in the *** to find out phone numbers of Jon Does, and I am quite sure, that nobody here has
ICE1
ICE2
ICE3
in its Smartphone, or do you?
That is a question to all of you, do you? If not, do it now.

So, sorry for my rant, but this makes me really upset. I know what happens once a Jon Doe comes in and you have to blow time on finding out those normal things. In that time another person can't be taken care for. That is not funny, and it is the WORST and most immature behaviour I ever had to experience.
And I totally jump over how a person might feel, beeing badly injured and left alone. Really, that is not funny at all. In certain circumstances you should overpower personal little-girls-immature-bickering. To those things I count: death, death of a beloved one, serious injuries, accidents, fire, water, storm.

I have to stop...  Normally I am a quite nice person, but THAT behaviour makes me sick. Won't take any longer and I book a flight, fly over the pond and start yelling. You are going to hear that, then. I can yell pretty loud.

Edit... jump not swipe...


----------



## slang

Wasn't Vicki posting Instgram pics while at the hospital (isn't that how TMZ picked up on the story and reported it right away) Maybe Meghan & Shannon saw them and assumed she was fine??


----------



## millivanilli

I don't know that. I don't know bout the timeline either, which means: I give Bravo credits for cutting it in a way that makes the people think that Meghan refused to go at a moment when nobody knew what really happened / what was with Vicky. Might be that Heather called them much later and Bravo made us (me) believe it was immediatly after Vicky was in the air.

Ok. at that point I should stop watching it.


----------



## millivanilli

This- you might call it inappropriate as Vicky is certainly a pain in the ** sometimes- is exactly, and I repeat it: exactly what people have to go through once they have a accident like this.
"I was scared that I was paralyzed or had permanent neck damage. My neck and back hurt so bad, it was frightening. The medics cut my clothes off me. I had no shoes, no purse and no one with me.
Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/0...onded-rhoc-co-stars-life/#4iwzrU86utRikHhV.99"

So- and I promise this will the last time I'll talk about it - this is why they  should have gone to the hospital. No purse, no datas, no phone numbers, fear, not knowing what happens, dozens of doctors and nurses- we had the helicopter coming in 6 to 12 times a day, believe me, as a nurse, you do not talk. You are on high adrenalin and you work your butt of in a very efficent way- efficiency is what saves lifes, not calming or giving a smile. The patients always were scared to death. Everybody would be. It's heartless to assume, that this was easy to handle. It is even more heartless to stay in a holday resort while a human beeing is in pain and panicks - and everybody would panick. Even I panicked once the helicopter came to rescue my daughter and I was allowed to squeeze into the helicopter and I knew what everything meant and what they were doing- imagine how this feels once you have NO clue.  And imagine how relieved I was, seeing a really not so good friend of mine at the hospital as they couldn't reach my husband as I was not able to remember his phone number (and noooo I hadn't it in my phone neither as ICU nor as a contact, as I thought- ah that is so easy, I'll remember that alway. haha. Proved me wrong). This is, what happens once have a situation like Vicky had. Now I'll remain silent. Promised.

*though Heather was quite structured. Just wanted to give her credits for that.


----------



## slang

But Brianna went to the hospital and is a nurse, surely she knows how all this works (where as Meghan wouldn't have known) Vicki also had a grown son, why would she expect more from someone she can't stand than her own family. She should be mad at Brianna & Michael if she felt abandoned, not Meghan & Jim


----------



## millivanilli

But Brianna was too sick and too far away as far as I understood it? Sorry, I have no clue about distances in the US, but once I hear too far away I assume something that means hours. I guess it had something to do with the distance- I thought Meghan would be the clostest by, at least this is how I understood it. Otherwise it wouldn't make any sense. ...... Well, there are a few things that won't make sense to me once it comes to Bravo, so....

They (the hospital) would have told Meghan. See, the thing that upsets me the most is that egocentrism of that chick. It is not about " how does another person feel" or " how could another person feel" it is all about Meghan.
It is not about her husband who obviously did not want to have children, it is not about Vicky who obviously was denying the cancer thing it was not about the mother of her step daughter, it was not about the people with colon cancer, it was not about Vicky in the hospital, it was all about Meghan. If she would have said something like " I don't know, I think it is inappropriate, better let Brianna or her brother be there first, family is better for her now" - totally ok for me. Most people do not know how a hospitals works and what to do in cases of emergency. (As said before, even I didn't know it). But refusing to go and saying " nay, I don't want to as we are not that as good friens". ... come on Meghan. It's like kindergarten. "I don't like her she was not nice to meeeeeeeeeeeee buhhhhhhuuu". Or perhaps she might be so empty that she needs to fill that emptiness with second-hand-content.

I don't like her. I hope that she goes far, far far away. Oh, no, wait, that would be Europe, then. Forget my wish.


----------



## slang

In Vicki's blog she said Brianna had already been in touch with the nurses at the hospital before Vicki arrived and drove the 2 hrs to get there. It took Vicki 45 min to get to the hospital by helicopter so Brianna would have been half way there by the time Vicki got there. Plus she has a grown son too, they are the 2 that should have been with her


----------



## millivanilli

ok, I missed that.


----------



## GoGlam

millivanilli said:


> But Brianna was too sick and too far away as far as I understood it? Sorry, I have no clue about distances in the US, but once I hear too far away I assume something that means hours. I guess it had something to do with the distance- I thought Meghan would be the clostest by, at least this is how I understood it. Otherwise it wouldn't make any sense. ...... Well, there are a few things that won't make sense to me once it comes to Bravo, so....
> 
> They (the hospital) would have told Meghan. See, the thing that upsets me the most is that egocentrism of that chick. It is not about " how does another person feel" or " how could another person feel" it is all about Meghan.
> It is not about her husband who obviously did not want to have children, it is not about Vicky who obviously was denying the cancer thing it was not about the mother of her step daughter, it was not about the people with colon cancer, it was not about Vicky in the hospital, it was all about Meghan. If she would have said something like " I don't know, I think it is inappropriate, better let Brianna or her brother be there first, family is better for her now" - totally ok for me. Most people do not know how a hospitals works and what to do in cases of emergency. (As said before, even I didn't know it). But refusing to go and saying " nay, I don't want to as we are not that as good friens". ... come on Meghan. It's like kindergarten. "I don't like her she was not nice to meeeeeeeeeeeee buhhhhhhuuu". Or perhaps she might be so empty that she needs to fill that emptiness with second-hand-content.
> 
> I don't like her. I hope that she goes far, far far away. Oh, no, wait, that would be Europe, then. Forget my wish.



This is a good post.  I don't know that I would have gone, but that would be because I would think that there is no use for me there. It would have nothing to do with my feelings for the person (unless they really did something personal to harm me emotionally or physically... Which I do not think Vicky really did to Meghan).


----------



## pjhm

I would not have wanted to drive over to see Vicki, but I would have done it under the circumstances--that  Heather or whoever was on the call was asking her to visit on behalf of the "group." I begrudgingly do stuff like that because it's the right thing to do, and usually when it's over I'm glad I made the effort.
So, think Meghan should have driven over for 10 minutes, check in on Vicki, and then turn around and go back home. You put a good tape in the car and make the drive....


----------



## mama13drama99

I stick to my post Shannon and Megan should NOT have gone IF THEY DIDN'T WANT TO GO! Now, the camera crew could/should have gone (now that was funny)...hell they were closer than anyone! 

No one here is the Lord over what's right or wrong!!!! So while NOT GOING AND NOT GIVING TWO SH17S about going, it is perfectly fine for others to be the type of individuals who would rush in and go!  But no one here should ATTEMPT (cause it ain't working) to berate or shame or guilt those who don't share the same sentiment!

ETA

I should have finished reading before commenting.  I simply can't with the ridicule and high moral compasses.  Even if Vics was more seriously injured, I would not have gone.  As a matter of fact mutual friends of mine in this situation wouldn't have even asked me to do it.  Life happens. Vics will be afraid many more times in life.  Things were frantic because in HOSPITALS things are and can get frantic.  I do not get the chastising but it doesn't matter...to each his own!


----------



## rockhollow

My opinion about the going to see Vicki is based on seeing the show - I didn't go to other sites or blogs and hear about other timelines of how things happened, only what Bravo showed us.

So I stick to my opinion that Megan (at least) and maybe Shannon should have drove over the hospital and stayed until someone else arrived to help.
And even if they couldn't get in to be at her side, they could have just been on the sidelines in case she needed a bit of help  - 2-3 hours and it would have been over.

And now, from what other comments say, it's going to be the driving force for the rest of the show.


----------



## andral5

millivanilli said:


> Me too.


Me three!!


----------



## andral5

swags said:


> The accident looked worse than I imagined when I read about it awhile back. I think they were lucky! I thought if anyone was hurt it would have been Kelly.
> Why does Meghan have to go see Vicki? She doesn't like her and Vicki didn't appreciate her cancer expertise last season (lol)



She had and still has ZERO expertise in everything, especially cancer. Let's be honest. She's dumb as a goose. Just a quick example: when her trainer tried to tell her how she's like an oven for the baby etc, she was like "whatever, I don't get it". Excuse me?! Something so simply explained! Not to mention the oven metaphor is used in sooooo many cultures! She's dumber than dumb. She might even have her photo in the dictionary under "dumb".


----------



## millivanilli

mama13drama99 said:


> chastising




HA! I learnt a new word. Be prepared to read it a lot of times in the future, I like it.


----------



## swags

andral5 said:


> She had and still has ZERO expertise in everything, especially cancer. Let's be honest. She's dumb as a goose. Just a quick example: when her trainer tried to tell her how she's like an oven for the baby etc, she was like "whatever, I don't get it". Excuse me?! Something so simply explained! Not to mention the oven metaphor is used in sooooo many cultures! She's dumber than dumb. She might even have her photo in the dictionary under "dumb".


The cancer expertise line was a total joke. I agree she's not all there.


----------



## Cherrasaki

As much as I detest Meghan and her baby making story line, I can't say I really blame her for not going to visit Vicki in the hospital but I think she could of acted a little more concerned and sympathetic with regards to the accident because it also affected the other ladies who are in fact her "friend".


----------



## Ceeyahd

I don't feel like Meghan or Shannon should have gone. 

I am not a Meghan fan, or her baby making story. I'm all about her baby making, in a quiet manner, and that's one of the top reasons Meghan should not be involved in other peoples' dramas. Meghan should be spared of any extra emotional and or physical taxing situations. Other reason, Vickster is an ass and it was a stretch that Meghan went to the Merv estate, and it was a job related event. That accident was not a social opportunity.

Shannon shouldn't be expected of anything to do with Vickster, neither of these ladies should be expected to be involved in what could have been a life/death day for the Vickster..... Cannot stand Vickster. I also think Bravo had to find crazier and grosser to even suggest Vicki as worthy of staying on the show...... Enter, Kelly Dodd.


----------



## Longchamp

Odd woman out on this one.
Meghan should have gone since they are on the show together if she had the time.
Respect for others and concern. I don't have to like you, but I'm concerned that you're okay.
Life's too short and precious to be a dick all the time.  And forgiveness comes to mind also.


----------



## slang

In the US can you "visit" people in a hospital ER?
I'm only asking because you can't where I live. Only once a person is admitted to a room then they can see visitors not related. From what I've read Vicki was getting tests and then released straight from ER, she was never admitted. Would Meghan even been allowed in to see Vicki? Brianna was there (not sure if her son Michael was there) how many people are allowed in trauma to visit?


----------



## pjhm

slang said:


> In the US can you "visit" people in a hospital ER?
> I'm only asking because you can't where I live. Only once a person is admitted to a room then they can see visitors not related. From what I've read Vicki was getting tests and then released straight from ER, she was never admitted. Would Meghan even been allowed in to see Vicki? Brianna was there (not sure if her son Michael was there) how many people are allowed in trauma to visit?



Yes, family gets to come in if there's no procedure going on-- but if no family there, than a friend---nurse usually tells patient that there's someone here wishing them well.


----------



## TC1

We all know that even if Megan did decide to go, Jim would NOT have gone with her. He doesn't give a rats a*s about anything she does. So, I'm guessing she wouldn't have wanted to go alone. I wouldn't have travelled 45 mins to go sit at a hospital where you (and the camera crews) may not even be able to see Vicki.


----------



## caitlin1214

The last time I broke my wrist, my mind went into Survival Mode: get to the hospital, get it fixed. Twice I remember panicking. Once when they took my blood pressure with the automated cuffs and it started going again. (I was like, "Why is it doing that? Make it stop.") The second time was when they told me they had to put me under so they could try to set the bone. (It wasn't anesthesia, it was a step up from that, but I was still asleep.) When I was waiting for it to kick in, then I got a little scared. 

I was keeping my parents updated over the phone whenever a new development happened. From, "Daddy/Mommy, I slipped on the ice!" (It seems that whenever I break a bone is the only time I ever call my mother Mommy) to telling them about the doctors needing to set it (and having a discussion with my mother whether or not I needed to call my aunt. It was our consensus that if I needed a more serious surgery - which I eventually did, the setting didn't take and they had to put in a metal plate - then I would call her). I was alert. 

I can't imagine what it would feel like if I wasn't, and then I woke up in the hospital with no idea what happened and nobody there. 

I'm on team Go to the Hospital, Even If You Don't Like Them. Meagan doesn't even have to be in the room with Vicki. She could read magazines in the waiting room until Vicki woke up or her family was able to get there, whichever came first.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Cherrasaki said:


> As much as I detest Meghan and her baby making story line, I can't say I really blame her for not going to visit Vicki in the hospital but I think she could of acted a little more concerned and sympathetic with regards to the accident because it also affected the other ladies who are in fact her "friend".


I agree - I thought it was petty for her to say "Vicki is probably exagerating anyways".  That wasn


TC1 said:


> We all know that even if Megan did decide to go, Jim would NOT have gone with her. He doesn't give a rats a*s about anything she does. So, I'm guessing she wouldn't have wanted to go alone. I wouldn't have travelled 45 mins to go sit at a hospital where you (and the camera crews) may not even be able to see Vicki.


Yep   -  Jim would be golfing!


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree - I thought it was petty for her to say "Vicki is probably exagerating anyways".  That wasn
> 
> Yep   -  Jim would be golfing!



Jim doesn't give a rat's a** for anyone but himself (including Meghan).  Such a flat affect he has.  Nothing seems to get any type of emotion out of him.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Jim doesn't give a rat's a** for anyone but himself (including Meghan).  Such a flat affect he has.  Nothing seems to get any type of emotion out of him.



This is why I'm so surprised he agreed to be on for the second season. He seems so removed and nasty the first season, I was sure he wouldn't allow himself to be filmed this season.
It's hard to think of a reason he'd be willing to do it. He seemed to be aware of how poorly he came off in season one.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> This is why I'm so surprised he agreed to be on for the second season. He seems so removed and nasty the first season, I was sure he wouldn't allow himself to be filmed this season.
> It's hard to think of a reason he'd be willing to do it. He seemed to be aware of how poorly he came off in season one.



He wants Meghan to have some money coming in, this show allows for that and entertains her when he's off doing god knows what, god knows where.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Meghan wants fame... He wants a beard...
They both seem happy with this arrangement!


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Jim doesn't give a rat's a** for anyone but himself (including Meghan).  Such a flat affect he has.  Nothing seems to get any type of emotion out of him.



He was smiling and happy when discussing his candles.............


----------



## Longchamp

I can't read Jim's mind and I don't know when the RH season was taped.  But Edmonds might have had a lot on his mind during the taping as he fell off the Baseball hall of Fame Ballot earlier this year.   You only have 10 years on the ballot and Jim only got 2.5% vote, but you only need  5%. He has 5 more years, but slim to none he gets on it after this.  
PED is a big reason (Performance enhancing drugs), same reason McGwire didn't make it.
I never liked him as a player, don't watch baseball now at at all.
Words used to describe him were flake, lazy and arrogant.

Doesn't he act the same right now?  He was an A hole as a player, no different in real life.
Maybe he's gay, I don't know, but he is kind of a jerk.


----------



## Sassys

I don't normally watch OC, but this sob story about Vicki not having clothes and went home in a paper gown is bullsh$t. Hospital emergency rooms don't give paper gowns (doctor offices give paper gowns), ER and hospitals don't. If a hospital takes your clothes, they give you scrubs to go home in. I've been to more ER visits in my lifetime at different hospitals, to know that is a damn lie. These women are a mess. If you are so hurt and sick how can you Instagram pics? If we're not friends, nope, not coming to see you. No one from production could go to the hospital? She's one of the stars of your shows and no one from production went to the ER? I call fake!

I also noticed Tamra's mother at the accident never once was near her daughter, while she was on the ground, but she was hovering over Vicki, while they were tending to her. I found that very weird.

Heather told Megan she was fine, more than once when they called Megan, so why does Megan need to call her later to ask if Heather was okay. You, told her several times you were fine.


----------



## pursegrl12

All I hear from Vicki, heather, kelly and Tamara is wah wah wah  Wah....if I were Meagan I would have said "but did you die?"

Seriously, they're not friends. Why the eff would you want someone who you hate to be in the room with you?!? Vicki needs to get over herself. She's fine. 

I loved when Shannon's husband said "if it were you, she wouldn't be there"  so true!!

Team Meagan and Shannon


----------



## JNH14

Heather has gotten so full of herself, and Kelly jumping in and calling her an angel? Really? If she was so concerned about Vicki-she should have driven the two hours to see her. Instead she rips Meghan a new one and goes on this rant about her lack of kindness. Seriously, Heather, who died and made you the queen?


----------



## special20

And why couldn't Vicki call Michael? She was texting pics to Meghan but not call her son ?


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't enjoy watching the OC housewives so much. TBH, they are all so lost, so broken, and so fragile. They shouldn't be on TV.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> I don't normally watch OC, but this sob story about Vicki not having clothes and went home in a paper gown is bullsh$t. Hospital emergency rooms don't give paper gowns (doctor offices give paper gowns), ER and hospitals don't. If a hospital takes your clothes, they give you scrubs to go home in. I've been to more ER visits in my lifetime at different hospitals, to know that is a damn lie. These women are a mess. If you are so hurt and sick how can you Instagram pics? If we're not friends, nope, not coming to see you. No one from production could go to the hospital? She's one of the stars of your shows and no one from production went to the ER? I call fake!
> 
> I also noticed Tamra's mother at the accident never once was near her daughter, while she was on the ground, but she was hovering over Vicki, while they were tending to her. I found that very weird.
> 
> Heather told Megan she was fine, more than once when they called Megan, so why does Megan need to call her later to ask if Heather was okay. You, told her several times you were fine.


I'm so over this storyline... I hope they move on and drag it out any further. I really used to like this show but last year was a disaster and this year isn't turning out much better.


----------



## guccimamma

Why didn't production drive over and give her some clothes?

I'm sure that uber driver got an ear full all the way home.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her own daughter said she was exaggerating!!!! 
This whole debate on should they or shouldn't they have visited her in the hospital is utter BS! It's Brooks all over again! (Slight exaggeration of course, but you get my point!)


----------



## Lady1mport

I'm loving the drama right now. That's the reason I watch this show. 

#Meghan and Shannon's storyline are boring they need to go.


----------



## pursegrl12

next week looks good! apparently david's mom and sister show up to a party and accuse shannon of driving david to cheat!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lady1mport said:


> I'm loving the drama right now. That's the reason I watch this show.
> 
> #Meghan and Shannon's storyline are boring they need to go.



I'll admit, I find some Housewive drama to be comical, but recently I find all the Housewive franchises have taken a turn for the worst... The drama has become extremely bitter and petty... I find it pathetic that GROWN women are arguing about such nonsense!! It's no longer comical... It's just weird!

(This isn't just aimed at the OC, but also the NYC women)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jeez you would have thought they all survived the Titanic!  They all got a little banged up and shaken but NONE of them even broke a bone.  They all got pretty gnarly whiplash, something you can get just being rear ended.  They sure know how to milk it especially Vicky.  And what the hell was Vicky doing running around in Glamis while Brianna was home sick with the flu with her kids????  Vicky sure loved that neck brace too.  I hated that Meghan ended up kissing her *ass while Icky sat there with a smug look on her face.  All she needed was a cat on her lap to stroke.  I can't stand that woman.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> Why didn't production drive over and give her some clothes?
> 
> I'm sure that uber driver got an ear full all the way home.



If there even was an actual Uber. I don't believe for a minute, no one from production was not there with her. Hospital probably said no cameras, so since we have no proof, she used this opportunity to lie about what really happened. Paper gown my a$$. I've been to countless different emergency rooms for myself and others and clothes were ruined. I have escorted my BFF to the emergency room during her breast cancer and my Dad during his cancer and if clothes got ruined, they sent us home with scrubs to change into AND once I was given those blue foam slippers, because my sneakers were wet.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> Jeez you would have thought they all survived the Titanic!  They all got a little banged up and shaken but NONE of them even broke a bone.  They all got pretty gnarly whiplash, something you can get just being rear ended.  They sure know how to milk it especially Vicky.  And what the hell was Vicky doing running around in Glamis while Brianna was home sick with the flu with her kids????  Vicky sure loved that neck brace too.  *I hated that Meghan ended up kissing her *ass while Icky sat there with a smug look on her face*.  All she needed was a cat on her lap to stroke.  I can't stand that woman.



This!! Stand by what you said, you were in the right. I am not a friend and why should I go help her. Also, I was pissed Shannon, called to leave her a message. You are not a bad person, because you aren't thinking about someone, who is NOT your friend. Yep, I heard you were hurt and NO you were not on my mind. I would never expect a non friend to come see me in the ER/hospital and I wouldn't want them there.

Heather is married to a doctor and should know that was a lie.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Heather is an actress by profession.  I'm starting to think we are all being played for dramas sake.  And if so Bravo is miscalculating what viewers want to see.  If I want to see campy drama I'll stream old episodes of Melrose Place.


----------



## guccimamma

doesn't vicky have any friends outside of the show that might come visit her or give her some underwear?

what about all of her employees???

hospital visits are personal, i wouldn't want a bunch of faux friends from a reality show huddled around me while i was loopy on pain medication, not clothed.  emergency rooms are filled with people who are alone.

if bravo can send them all out to glamis in rv's, they can make sure she has a ride home after suffering an injury on company time.

just another story line.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> doesn't vicky have any friends outside of the show that might come visit her or give her some underwear?
> 
> what about all of her employees???
> 
> hospital visits are personal, i wouldn't want a bunch of faux friends from a reality show huddled around me while i was loopy on pain medication, *not clothed.*  emergency rooms are filled with people who are alone.
> 
> if bravo can send them all out to glamis in rv's, they can make sure she has a ride home after suffering an injury on company time.
> 
> just another story line.



LMAO, she wouldn't have been naked. She would have a hospital gown and blanket on her. They also give you these disposable mesh panties, if she needed underwear.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sophie-Rose said:


> Her own daughter said she was exaggerating!!!!
> This whole debate on should they or shouldn't they have visited her in the hospital is utter BS! It's Brooks all over again! (Slight exaggeration of course, but you get my point!)


I was actually shocked Brianna said that - there must be a lot of resentment against her mother (and I know there were long standing issues over Brooks but I think it goes deeper than that).  Yes we know Vicki is a drama queen and plays the victim card and yes it turned out Vicky didn't suffer any significant injury from the accident. But the accident was real, and the EMTs must have had some real concerns to medi-evac her out to the hospital.  Brianna just bugs me, for some reason I just don't like her, any more than I like her mother.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

The EMTs just follow procedure.  They medi-vac'd her because of the distance to the hospital. If it had been anywhere else she would have gone by ambulance.  Any time there is a possible neck/spine injury they try to get the person to the ER ASAP.  Many people have been transported for the exact same reason only to end up having nothing seriously wrong.  The helicopter transport always looks dramatic but doesn't always equal a serious trauma. Its just faster transportation.  Its done all the time (brother is a fire captain and I rode along with him once where he had to bring a medi-vac onto a golf course to transport someone.  Its just procedure thats available)  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## GoGlam

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was actually shocked Brianna said that - there must be a lot of resentment against her mother (and I know there were long standing issues over Brooks but I think it goes deeper than that).  Yes we know Vicki is a drama queen and plays the victim card and yes it turned out Vicky didn't suffer any significant injury from the accident. But the accident was real, and the EMTs must have had some real concerns to medi-evac her out to the hospital.  Brianna just bugs me, for some reason I just don't like her, any more than I like her mother.



I am with you. I actually see that Brianna has it out for her mother... It seems to have been that way for a while.  If Vicki was throwing up and the EMTs airlifted her, Brianna (having a medical background) should just respect that it was a developing situation that was probably scary for everyone involved--especially someone that's strapped down in a helicopter.

I feel bad for Vicki. She seems to have no one in her life and I don't think she's such a terrible person.  She may be annoying and she may exaggerate, but I doubt Brianna has a reason to be so nasty to her own mother.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> I am with you. I actually see that Brianna has it out for her mother... It seems to have been that way for a while.  If Vicki was throwing up and the EMTs airlifted her, Brianna (having a medical background) should just respect that it was a developing situation that was probably scary for everyone involved--especially someone that's strapped down in a helicopter.
> 
> I feel bad for Vicki. She seems to have no one in her life and I don't think she's such a terrible person.  *She may be annoying and she may exaggerate, but I doubt Brianna has a reason to be so nasty to her own mother.*



i think she's very angry over her mom divorcing don,  with brooks waiting in the wings.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> i think she's very angry over her mom divorcing don,  with brooks waiting in the wings.



This is probably a large part of it but I don't think it's a valid reason to treat her mom how she does and to publicly refute statements Vicki makes when they have little to no impact on Brianna (like how much pain Vicki was or was not in).


----------



## Bagbug

Okay first of all Orange Co is not all that far from Palm Springs if it were an emergency.  Plus the only way you go home in a Uber wearing a gown is if you went AMA.  Angainst Medical Adice.  Ask my old boss that how she left Cedars Sinai. I am sure that Vicki was hurt and they kept her probably for observation.

I am gonna say it now!  I don't like any of them women.  And I totally dislike Megan's husband he is a hateful S.O.B  after they are divorced Megan will watch reruns and think... "What was I thinking?"  Get out Megan while your young and have your looks!


----------



## pot_luck

If Brianna says that her mother exaggerates I believe her.  Vikki is very self absorbed person that will do anything for attention.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

pot_luck said:


> If Brianna says that her mother exaggerates I believe her.  Vikki is very self absorbed person that will do anything for attention.



Totally agree.
If a mom is a good person her children will never have anything bad to say about her.  If they do there is good reason.  You reap what you sow.  Vicky's narcissism is through the roof.  She claims to be this big caretaker but could not stay home with her sick daughter and help her with the kids?  And remember how she kept making Brianna's health issues all about her?  Shes disgusting.  She wants forgiveness yet holds grudges against others.  Shes a hypocrite.  She needs to go.


----------



## Creativelyswank

bagnshoofetish said:


> Jeez you would have thought they all survived the Titanic!  They all got a little banged up and shaken but NONE of them even broke a bone.  They all got pretty gnarly whiplash, something you can get just being rear ended.  They sure know how to milk it especially Vicky.  And what the hell was Vicky doing running around in Glamis while Brianna was home sick with the flu with her kids????  Vicky sure loved that neck brace too.  I hated that Meghan ended up kissing her *ass while Icky sat there with a smug look on her face.  All she needed was a cat on her lap to stroke.  I can't stand that woman.


I agree with every word, but I still would have gone to the hospital if I were Meghan. 
She left things with Vicki on a good note and no matter Vicki's dramatics it seemed pretty cold. That is exactly why she is kissing a$$, because she knows she looks bad, not because she cares about Vicki. Shannon has at least been consistent with her conviction to not be friends with Vicki, and I certainly don't blame her. Forgiveness does not have to include friendship. I have a lot more respect for Shannon since she is not scrambling to cover her a$$. To be honest I thought Meghan was far more calculating to ever get herself in a situation where she comes across so negatively and Vicki is the victim, pregnancy dulled her game.


----------



## JNH14

Hey, Brianna wasn't the only one calling Vickie out-Tamara did last night on WWHL.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Creativelyswank said:


> I agree with every word, but I still would have gone to the hospital if I were Meghan.
> She left things with Vicki on a good note and no matter Vicki's dramatics it seemed pretty cold. That is exactly why she is kissing a$$, because she knows she looks bad, not because she cares about Vicki. Shannon has at least been consistent with her conviction to not be friends with Vicki, and I certainly don't blame her. Forgiveness does not have to include friendship. I have a lot more respect for Shannon since she is not scrambling to cover her a$$. To be honest I thought Meghan was far more calculating to ever get herself in a situation where she comes across so negatively and Vicki is the victim, pregnancy dulled her game.



Yeah I forgot about Meghan having gone to Vickys birthday party but she was just blocks away from that.  I can understand why she didn't want to be fake but maybe just a call to the hospital to see if she needed anything would have been okay.  I think her whole apology was so she could make sure she stayed on the show.  I mean, what else does she having going on?  Shlepping Jim's candles around? LOL


----------



## bagnshoofetish

JNH14 said:


> Hey, Brianna wasn't the only one calling Vickie out-Tamara did last night on WWHL.



Who won the poll by the way?  I fell asleep.


----------



## lulilu

GoGlam said:


> I am with you. I actually see that Brianna has it out for her mother... It seems to have been that way for a while.  If Vicki was throwing up and the EMTs airlifted her, Brianna (having a medical background) should just respect that it was a developing situation that was probably scary for everyone involved--especially someone that's strapped down in a helicopter.
> 
> I feel bad for Vicki. She seems to have no one in her life and I don't think she's such a terrible person.  She may be annoying and she may exaggerate, but I doubt Brianna has a reason to be so nasty to her own mother.





GoGlam said:


> This is probably a large part of it but I don't think it's a valid reason to treat her mom how she does and to publicly refute statements Vicki makes when they have little to no impact on Brianna (like how much pain Vicki was or was not in).



Agree that Briana owed her mother the effort to make sure someone was there at the hospital.  In my opinion she was being spiteful.  I know people say there we strings attached, but SAHM Brianna and her veteran husband would not have the house and car but for Vicki's help.  And her son owes his career to her.  Not many people are handed a going business to operate.
How do we know if Vicki was exaggerating?  I know people with back and neck injuries who suffer a lot of pain.  There are no wounds or bandages to evidence the injury but there is severe pain nonetheless.  Maybe I am naive, but I give her the benefit of the doubt.  That was a bad accident and she looked hurt.


----------



## JNH14

bagnshoofetish said:


> Who won the poll by the way?  I fell asleep.



Team Meghan and Shannon had 72% over the others


----------



## imgg

I never side with Meghan, but was definitely on her side with this one.  Heather and Tamara had no right to put judgment on Meghan for not going, especially when they didn't!  Tamara could have just as easily went to the hospital to see Vicki, but instead went back to the camp.  And who made Heather the ALMIGHTY one!  Why is everyone kissing her arse? 

The thing I really dislike about Shannon, she always refers to herself in the third person. 

Can't stand Vicki, she is so histrionic!


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was actually shocked Brianna said that - there must be a lot of resentment against her mother (and I know there were long standing issues over Brooks but I think it goes deeper than that).  Yes we know Vicki is a drama queen and plays the victim card and yes it turned out Vicky didn't suffer any significant injury from the accident. But the accident was real, a*nd the EMTs must have had some real concerns to medi-evac her out to the hospital. * Brianna just bugs me, for some reason I just don't like her, any more than I like her mother.


It's because she said her hands were numb and couldn't move.  It was obvious to me she was exaggerating her injuries and she used that to her advantage to get back in the group.

Brianna bugs me too, prefer her over Vicki, but wish they would both go away.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> How do we know if Vicki was exaggerating?  I know people with back and neck injuries who suffer a lot of pain.  There are no wounds or bandages to evidence the injury but there is severe pain nonetheless.  Maybe I am naive, but I give her the benefit of the doubt.  That was a bad accident and she looked hurt.



Oh I don't doubt she was in pain.  It just speaks volumes that no one was in a rush to be by her side.  Someone who is deeply loved by others because they are a good person would have everyone clamoring to be there.   If I was alone in an ER like she was knowing any of my friends could be there if they truly wanted to be but were not it would cause me to reflect on why I may not be a high enough priority for them.  Instead of all these women admitting none of them cared enough about her to be there they chose to point fingers at each other.  [emoji58]


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> Hey, Brianna wasn't the only one calling Vickie out-Tamara did last night on WWHL.


Tamara's reaction was the only one that didn't seem over the top or dramatic. She genuinely seem shook up about the whole thing and is carrying guilt about the accident, but it was merely that, an accident. I think it's really horrid for a friend to milk that accident for attention and then compound that guilt.  The accident did look terrifying and like something that would really shake one up. I crashed on a ATV once and it took me a long time to get back on one. I was very traumatized, battered and bruised, and this looked far scarier. Never in that time would I have thought to take pictures of myself though. 



bagnshoofetish said:


> Oh I don't doubt she was in pain.  It just speaks volumes that no one was in a rush to be by her side.  Someone who is deeply loved by others because they are a good person would have everyone clamoring to be there.  * If I was alone in an ER like she was knowing any of my friends could be there if they truly wanted to be but were not it would cause me to reflect on why I may not be a high enough priority for them.*  Instead of all these women admitting none of them cared enough about her to be there they chose to point fingers at each other.  [emoji58]


Willing to assume you have much higher quality friends.
Vicki has no ability for self reflection. As much as I dislike Tamara and could do without the #jesusismyrolebar she truly has seemed to strive to be a better person. Still a $hit stirrer, but at least the yelling has stopped. Vicki had to move Brianna close to her because the woman just can't be alone. Not an environment for personal growth.


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> Team Meghan and Shannon had 72% over the others


Team Nobody in this corner


----------



## AECornell

Just like Kelsey and Camille...



TC1 said:


> He wants Meghan to have some money coming in, this show allows for that and entertains her when he's off doing god knows what, god knows where.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Agree that Briana owed her mother the effort to make sure someone was there at the hospital.  In my opinion she was being spiteful.  I know people say there we strings attached, but SAHM Brianna and her veteran husband would not have the house and car but for Vicki's help.  And her son owes his career to her.  Not many people are handed a going business to operate.
> How do we know if Vicki was exaggerating?  I know people with back and neck injuries who suffer a lot of pain.  There are no wounds or bandages to evidence the injury but there is severe pain nonetheless.  Maybe I am naive, but I give her the benefit of the doubt.  That was a bad accident and she looked hurt.



I am sure Brianna already knew someone from production was with her. She probably also knew, her mother was fine. If she was that hurt, the hospital would have kept her. Vicki is a liar and since there were no cameras there, you only have what she is saying to go by. There is no way in hell, someone from production was not with her. For all we know, Briana could have called the hospital and spoke to the doctor who told her fer mother is fine, nothing to worry about and we will release her in a couple of hours.

Plenty of time, my Dad has been in the ER and I have called the hospital to talk to the doctor, so I have an idea of how quickly I needed to leave work and go over to him. If his doc said, he was fine and come pick him up in 3hrs, that is what I did. My Dad was always sleep (meds), so there was no reason for me to sit there and stare at him, when I worked 20 blocks away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

People that are 'that hurt' don't need to be posting pics on IG.   When the accident happened, Vickie was posting away...


----------



## guccimamma

this accident is probably the best thing that happened to her.  she can threaten to sue them, and use it as leverage for future negotiations.

it is a work related injury.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> this accident is probably the best thing that happened to her.  she can threaten to sue them, and use it as leverage for future negotiations.
> 
> it is a work related injury.


more like sue the operator of the ATV.  Vicki is in the life insurance industry, she knows what she signed when she signed that waiver before hopping her butt on the ATV.

she better not even think about suing


----------



## guccimamma

i don't blame megan for not going to see vicky.  i'm sure bravo told her to stay put so she could have some golf course footage, and a little drama.

if a candle shipment was sitting at UPS pickup , jim would have run out of there so fast. they light up his life (bad pun not intended).


----------



## slang

Vicki may not have gotten Meghan and Jim's sympathy but she got one of their candles as a get well soon gift the next day!
Lol at the look on Vicki's face when Meghan told her they had a candle line


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> People that are 'that hurt' don't need to be posting pics on IG.   When the accident happened, Vickie was posting away...



That blows me away.  She would use anything for sympathy and attention.  Remember her answer to Tamara when T asked "what did you want from us"?  (regarding Brookes cancer)  She said, "I wanted you guys to bring ME a casserole or something..."  She views everything as how it can benefit her.  Bleh.

(I think its abundantly obvious I really can't stand that woman LOL!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Agree that Briana owed her mother the effort to make sure someone was there at the hospital.  In my opinion she was being spiteful.  I know people say there we strings attached, but SAHM Brianna and her veteran husband would not have the house and car but for Vicki's help.  And her son owes his career to her.  Not many people are handed a going business to operate.
> How do we know if Vicki was exaggerating?  I know people with back and neck injuries who suffer a lot of pain.  There are no wounds or bandages to evidence the injury but there is severe pain nonetheless.  Maybe I am naive, but I give her the benefit of the doubt.  That was a bad accident and she looked hurt.


you make it seem like people in the military/veterans can't own cars and homes on their own....


----------



## Deco

GoGlam said:


> This is probably a large part of it but I don't think it's a valid reason to treat her mom how she does and to publicly refute statements Vicki makes when they have little to no impact on Brianna (like how much pain Vicki was or was not in).


Brianna may still be smarting over her mom not making a big enough deal about Brianna's pain/discomfort, and feeling not tended to when she needed it.  I'm not excusing what she said, just trying to figure out where the comments are coming from.  It looks like Vicky was never really a doting, giving, caring mom, and her solution to problems was cash, and sometimes a child just wants to be held, not cash.  So if Brianna feels like she didn't get the doting she needed, I can see her undermining/sabotaging her mom wanting sympathy and doting.


----------



## Tivo

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was actually shocked Brianna said that - there must be a lot of resentment against her mother (and I know there were long standing issues over Brooks but I think it goes deeper than that).  Yes we know Vicki is a drama queen and plays the victim card and yes it turned out Vicky didn't suffer any significant injury from the accident. But the accident was real, and the EMTs must have had some real concerns to medi-evac her out to the hospital.  Brianna just bugs me, for some reason I just don't like her, any more than I like her mother.


I feel Brianna resents Vicki because for all her irritating behavior Vicki IS successful. And Brianna has made life choices that have limited her financially and socially. She needs Vicki and I don't think she likes that. She has a strong personality that can be very self-righteous and judgmental but she's not in a position to truly stand on her own. Vicki is and  maybe it's hard for Brianna to accept that maybe mom is right sometimes.


----------



## flwrgirl

bagnshoofetish said:


> That blows me away.  She would use anything for sympathy and attention.  Remember her answer to Tamara when T asked "what did you want from us"?  (regarding Brookes cancer)  She said, "I wanted you guys to bring ME a casserole or something..."  She views everything as how it can benefit her.  Bleh.
> 
> (I think its abundantly obvious I really can't stand that woman LOL!)


This!


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry for coming late to the party but I'm just now catching up.  I only watch the shows when they are rerun.   As far as the accident & Icky Viki are concerned, I'm going to call Bullsh*t on it.  Viki did not go home in a paper gown.  As Sassy has stated, hospitals will give you scrubs to wear home  so she lied about what she had to wear home.  And there is no way that she was all by herself at the hospital.  There is no way that someone from Bravo production was not with her...they're going to protect their investment since the accident happened during filming (on the job).  She was airlifted because it was procedure & the fastest way to get to the hospital was by helicopter due to the remote location of the accident.  Better to be safe with precautions than not.  If she was hurt as bad as she acted like she was, she would not have been posting on Instagram.  And she had her phone or else how could she send out her selfies.  She was not a Jane Doe in the ER.  I have no doubt that the ER knew who she was & if they didn't, I have no doubt she let them know loud & clear.  

I agree that neither Megan or Shannon needed to go to the hospital because Icky Viki was "alone".  They're not friends & they don't even get along as coworkers.  If anyone should have gone, it should have been Krazy Kelly, since she's the one who has been up Viki's @ss all season but she stayed behind, drank beer at the campsite, & continued her filming.  There was no reason for them to go.  They don't have Viki's personal information to give to nurses or hospital employees.  They would not know her medical history, food allergies, social security number, or any information to help doctors, nurses, or even the billing dept.  They could give them the names of her children (next of kin) but not sure if they would have their contact information.  If they did, they could call that information in just like Heather or any of the other ladies could.  Who ever was with Viki from production(& I'm convinced a representative of Bravo was there)  would have all that info for the hospital & the would have contacted Brianna & Michael.  This whole thing is contrived & set up for drama & effect.  And no, the ER would not have allowed filming due to so many people coming in & out of the ER.  If she was seriously injured, she would have been kept for at least observation.   So I call complete BS on the whole thing. 

Megan should have stuck to her guns about why she didn't go see Viki but I'm sure she only apologized to make sure she would be on the show next season.  I have more respect for Crazy Shannon for sticking to her guns & at least being real about not wanting to be friends or have a relationship with Viki.  Shannon has enough of her own crazy in her life so she doesn't need Viki crazy added to it.  You can forgive someone for past transgressions but forgiveness doesn't mean you have to be besties with them.  Viki still hasn't owner her behavior from last season & now she plays the victim to the hilt.  She's going to milk this for all it's worth & then some. 

Tamra needs to stop carrying guilt over the accident  because it was just that...an accident.  My husband is very much into off roading in his jeep & we often go into the woods, riding trails, climbing over rocks & going up the sides of mountains.  We are even planning on a future trip to Moab in Utah to camp & ride the trails & rock climb there.  And while my idea of camping is the Hilton, we have taken trips with RV's & had a lot of fun.  While I don't have to have 5 star accommodations, as long as I have my heat in the winter, a/c in the summer, a bed to sleep in & a bathroom, I can handle it.   I have seen some very bad accidents with buggies, ATV's, Razors, & Jeeps/trucks rolling over, down embankments, over rocks, ect.  I have seen people flip themselves on 4 wheelers.  While this accident looked bad, I've seen much worse.  No one ever broke a bone with this one.  Kelly was the one who I thought would have been hurt since she took off her helmet & did not fasten it back on properly hence why it flew off.

This whole thing is just stupid.  I'm betting money Icky Viki is going to use this as leverage in future negotiations with Bravo.


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> That blows me away.  She would use anything for sympathy and attention.  Remember her answer to Tamara when T asked "what did you want from us"?  (regarding Brookes cancer)  She said, "I wanted you guys to bring ME a casserole or something..."  She views everything as how it can benefit her.  Bleh.
> 
> (I think its abundantly obvious I really can't stand that woman LOL!)


----------



## swags

I don't care for any of them right now.  Jesus Jugs the second is full of it as is Heather. Megan had a point, Heather could have hired someone to get her hoity toity behind to the hospital if it was a priority.
Vicki probably did exaggerate, that's how she gets attention. Briana could have gone to see her.but she was busy exxagerating her own illness. .


----------



## pursegrl12

swags said:


> I don't care for any of them right now.  Jesus Jugs the second is full of it as is Heather. Megan had a point, Heather could have hired someone to get her hoity toity behind to the hospital if it was a priority.
> Vicki probably did exaggerate, that's how she gets attention.* Briana could have gone to see her.but she was busy exxagerating her own illness. .*



BOOM!!!!! Like mother, like daughter...


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> you make it seem like people in the military/veterans can't own cars and homes on their own....



Brianna's life is enhanced by her mother, although I'm sure there are strings attached. Brianna and/or the other ladies have commented on Vicki keeping her daughter close with offerings. I'm paraphrasing. But the point I'm trying to make is the comment regarding military veterans wasn't a dig.


----------



## amrx87

OH SNAP im watching right now and kelly tamra and heather are all at vickis house discussing how megan is going around saying tamra was driving recklessly and heather just said "maybe it was reckless getting pregnant!" [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> you make it seem like people in the military/veterans can't own cars and homes on their own....



I was speaking of a house in wealthy Orange County and a 50K SUV.  My son just left the Marines and I have worked with many members of the military, and have spent time around various bases as part of my job.  From my observation, we do not pay the military nearly enough to have a family and SAHM.  The housing is poor and families scrimp to get by.  When I was in Hawaii, where almost the entire island of Oahu is military-related, women stood along the wall at the base grocery store, hoping to help someone with their groceries just for tips.  No salary.  Upsetting IMHO.
So yes, I stand by my opinion that they are better off financially thanks to Vicki.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

post disappeared!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lulilu said:


> I was speaking of a house in wealthy Orange County and a 50K SUV.  My son just left the Marines and I have worked with many members of the military, and have spent time around various bases as part of my job.  From my observation, we do not pay the military nearly enough to have a family and SAHM.  The housing is poor and families scrimp to get by.  When I was in Hawaii, where almost the entire island of Oahu is military-related, women stood along the wall at the base grocery store, hoping to help someone with their groceries just for tips.  No salary.  Upsetting IMHO.
> So yes, I stand by my opinion that they are better off financially thanks to Vicki.



Lets try this again...(my post vaporized!)

I think Brianna is just as opportunistic as Vicky is (she learned from the best).  Brianna has no back bone (she married a very controlling guy too) and only kvetches about Vicky in her 'confessionals'.  There is no way Brianna and her husband could afford to live in that part of OC.  And Vicky knows it.  So she dangles that house in front of them to have control over them.  Vicky knows the only way she can keep friends and family close is with her $.  It keeps her from ever having to admit her shortcomings.  She holds grudges.  Other peoples illnesses, hardships becomes things that are _'happening to her'.  _ So while its true they are better off financially because of Vicky I believe it is Vicky who takes advantage of that fact.   Its not about her having a big heart, its about her being able to manipulate her kids lives because they have nothing.  If they had the means I have no doubt they would live far away from her.  Just my itty bitty opinion lu....(love you!  )


----------



## guccimamma

brianna is a nurse, and they make a respectable amount of money. not live in a new home kind of money, but they could have a townhouse between the 2 of them.  

helping a child to get a foothold in california real estate isn't an unheard of thing to do. i will when the time comes, if it means my kids can live within a certain range..and that's where they want to be. my parents gave us help many years ago to make that important 1st purchase, i'll do the same.

brianna seems legitimately ill, and i don't think she's a lazy or entitled girl. she's got a couple of kids with a weirdo husband, so that saddles her at the moment. she got herself through college, and didn't end up like so many of the other kids on the franchise. i like her better than anyone else on the show right now.


----------



## Prufrock613

@guccimamma  yes!  Brianna actually said she made a certain amount of money in old episodes! And good for her - every health professional ✌️Deserves it!  My dad is turning 74 and works at his private practice and 12 HR days on the weekend- because he loves it!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

The average price for a 2 br, 1 bath condo in OC starts around 300k.  I don't think Brianna is working anymore otherwise yes, they might qualify for that amount (with Vicky co-sign of course).  They would have to look more towards the Inland Empire or the desert communities (Hemet, Riverside, etc.) with just his income alone.  One of my nephews has been in the Navy for about 10 years or so and has a nice 2 story home in Murrieta.  I think they were priced out of the OC and where they started out in San Diego was military housing.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'll stop bashing Vicky for now.  I think I made my point.  She just bugs me so much.  Carry on! [emoji12]


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> I was speaking of a house in wealthy Orange County and a 50K SUV.  My son just left the Marines and I have worked with many members of the military, and have spent time around various bases as part of my job.  From my observation, we do not pay the military nearly enough to have a family and SAHM.  The housing is poor and families scrimp to get by.  When I was in Hawaii, where almost the entire island of Oahu is military-related, women stood along the wall at the base grocery store, hoping to help someone with their groceries just for tips.  No salary.  Upsetting IMHO.
> So yes, I stand by my opinion that they are better off financially thanks to Vicki.


You might not be taking into consideration that being in the military most of your living expenses are paid for- house, electricity etc   They make decent money with no living expenses and great benefits. Not Vicki's kind of money but more than enough to get by.


----------



## TC1

Didn't Brianna say something about the military allowance paid for the house in Oklahoma?. I thought she said something about being able to get a whole lot of house on that budget when they moved there?, cause that house was a fair size. I'm sure she'd make a decent salary if she was working, and not pregnant back to back. It doesn't seem to me like Ryan wants her working..I feel like he wants her at home under his watch.


----------



## guccimamma

brianna gets paid by bravo, who knows how much...but her whole family is on the show, so she's getting paid.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

guccimamma said:


> brianna is a nurse, and they make a respectable amount of money. not live in a new home kind of money, but they could have a townhouse between the 2 of them.
> 
> helping a child to get a foothold in california real estate isn't an unheard of thing to do. i will when the time comes, if it means my kids can live within a certain range..and that's where they want to be. my parents gave us help many years ago to make that important 1st purchase, i'll do the same.
> 
> brianna seems legitimately ill, and i don't think she's a lazy or entitled girl. she's got a couple of kids with a weirdo husband, so that saddles her at the moment. she got herself through college, and didn't end up like so many of the other kids on the franchise. i like her better than anyone else on the show right now.



I am sure as working nurse she could make a respectful living (and well deserved too) but I wonder how much she is working as a nurse, given her health issues, filming etc.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagnshoofetish said:


> Lets try this again...(my post vaporized!)
> 
> I think Brianna is just as opportunistic as Vicky is (she learned from the best).  Brianna has no back bone (she married a very controlling guy too) and only kvetches about Vicky in her 'confessionals'.  There is no way Brianna and her husband could afford to live in that part of OC.  And Vicky knows it.  So she dangles that house in front of them to have control over them.  Vicky knows the only way she can keep friends and family close is with her $.  It keeps her from ever having to admit her shortcomings.  She holds grudges.  Other peoples illnesses, hardships becomes things that are _'happening to her'.  _ So while its true they are better off financially because of Vicky I believe it is Vicky who takes advantage of that fact.   Its not about her having a big heart, its about her being able to manipulate her kids lives because they have nothing.  If they had the means I have no doubt they would live far away from her.  Just my itty bitty opinion lu....(love you!  )



I agree that Vicky uses money to manipulate her kids to satisfy her emotional needs (at least Brianna - don't see much of the son so its hard to tell with him). But Brianna is adult, married with kids and a husband. The thing that bugs me about Brianna is that she takes her mothers' handouts  and then b*tches about her mother.  In my view you can't have it both ways.  What would she do if Vicky wasn't in position to help her out financially?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagnshoofetish said:


> Lets try this again...(my post vaporized!)
> 
> I think Brianna is just as opportunistic as Vicky is (she learned from the best).  Brianna has no back bone (she married a very controlling guy too) and only kvetches about Vicky in her 'confessionals'.  There is no way Brianna and her husband could afford to live in that part of OC.  And Vicky knows it.  So she dangles that house in front of them to have control over them.  Vicky knows the only way she can keep friends and family close is with her $.  It keeps her from ever having to admit her shortcomings.  She holds grudges.  Other peoples illnesses, hardships becomes things that are _'happening to her'.  _ So while its true they are better off financially because of Vicky I believe it is Vicky who takes advantage of that fact.   Its not about her having a big heart, its about her being able to manipulate her kids lives because they have nothing.  If they had the means I have no doubt they would live far away from her.  Just my itty bitty opinion lu....(love you!  )



I agree that Vicky uses money to manipulate her kids to satisfy her emotional needs (at least Brianna - don't see much of the son so its hard to tell with him). But Brianna is adult, married with kids and a husband. The thing that bugs me about Brianna is that she takes her mothers' handouts  and then b*tches about her mother.  In my view you can't have it both ways.  What would she do if Vicky wasn't in position to help her out financially?


----------



## Creativelyswank

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree that Vicky uses money to manipulate her kids to satisfy her emotional needs (at least Brianna - don't see much of the son so its hard to tell with him). But Brianna is adult, married with kids and a husband. The thing that bugs me about Brianna is that she takes her mothers' handouts  and then b*tches about her mother.  In my view you can't have it both ways.  What would she do if Vicky wasn't in position to help her out financially?


I think she would be in OK with her husband, happy, and not traipsing across the country in a fragile state. Vicki could not have cared less about Brianna's well being, all she wants is companionship on her terms. Brianna is far more mature, aware and kind than her mother ever will be and I think that is why we only get an occasional glimpse of her resentments and frustrations, rather than her completely going full on housewives crazy.


----------



## lulilu

imgg said:


> You might not be taking into consideration that being in the military most of your living expenses are paid for- house, electricity etc   They make decent money with no living expenses and great benefits. Not Vicki's kind of money but more than enough to get by.





TC1 said:


> Didn't Brianna say something about the military allowance paid for the house in Oklahoma?. I thought she said something about being able to get a whole lot of house on that budget when they moved there?, cause that house was a fair size. I'm sure she'd make a decent salary if she was working, and not pregnant back to back. It doesn't seem to me like Ryan wants her working..I feel like he wants her at home under his watch.



I am aware of the living allowances for married service members. If not for them, military families would be in really dire shape. The benefits depend on how lucky you are to get good medical treatment.  As I said earlier, I was talking about OC, where Brianna clearly wants to live.  And there is no indication that she has worked since having children.


----------



## horse17

just a thought,..as far as Vicki not having anything to  wear home....Im still not getting where her son was...but she could have told ANYONE from her company to bring her things and drive her home..


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> just a thought,..as far as Vicki not having anything to  wear home....Im still not getting where her son was...but she could have told ANYONE from her company to bring her things and drive her home..



bravo probably drove her clothes to her from glamis. the story is a bunch of crap. 

it was a work related injury,  there is no way in hell some production assistant didn't get to sit at the hospital and wait on her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree that Vicky uses money to manipulate her kids to satisfy her emotional needs (at least Brianna - don't see much of the son so its hard to tell with him). But Brianna is adult, married with kids and a husband. The thing that bugs me about Brianna is that she takes her mothers' handouts  and then b*tches about her mother.  In my view you can't have it both ways.  What would she do if Vicky wasn't in position to help her out financially?



Exactly.  Like guccimama said, perhaps she puts up with it too because of the Bravo paycheck.  Its telling to me that her son Michael isn't as willing to be on screen with mom no matter how much Bravo pays.


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Brianna is Vicki's daughter, and is more like her that not.
I think she is just as manipulate as her mother - she grew up in that environment.
Brianna knows how to get her way, she was taught by the master.
From season one, we've seen these two live completely in each other pockets.
That could one of the reasons Bree was so against Brook, he took up too much of Vicki's time and attention, and Bree didn't like that.

When Bree ran away and got married in Vegas, she seems to quite please to come home and tell Vicki about it, knowing how upset Vicki would be with no involvement.
And I wonder on what sub-conscious level, Bree chose such a domineering partner, knowing there would be conflict within the family.

I was surprised that Bree ever agreed to move to Oklahoma to be so far from Vicki.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^maybe she needed the break away from her mom!  She surely missed the spotlight though.
I do like Brianna but think she is more like her mom than she wishes she was.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> brianna is a nurse, and they make a respectable amount of money. not live in a new home kind of money, but they could have a townhouse between the 2 of them.
> 
> helping a child to get a foothold in california real estate isn't an unheard of thing to do. i will when the time comes, if it means my kids can live within a certain range..and that's where they want to be. my parents gave us help many years ago to make that important 1st purchase, i'll do the same.
> 
> brianna seems legitimately ill, and i don't think she's a lazy or entitled girl. she's got a couple of kids with a weirdo husband, so that saddles her at the moment. she got herself through college, and didn't end up like so many of the other kids on the franchise. i like her better than anyone else on the show right now.



The only other thing I wanted to comment about regarding this is that *you* are willing to help out your kids with their first home, I assume, _no matter where they want to live_.  Its apparent Vicky is helping them out but with the stipulation being it has to be the house and area she chooses.  Thats controlling.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Okay lets bash Kelly now... LOL  (she deserves it too! )


----------



## swags

I think its crappy of Bri to trash talk her mom. Vicki may be a pain as a mom at times but she has done a lot for her and even if there are strings attached she's still had it pretty good.
The worse thing Vicki probably passed down is the unhealthy relationships with mem which I don't think Brianna realizes she is in the same boat.


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> Okay lets bash Kelly now... LOL  (she deserves it too! )



I though it was odd that Kelly didn't go to the hospital & get checked out.  It was her that the helmet came off of.  And she can STFU about Megan & Shannon not going to the hospital to check on Icky Viki.  Isn't she Viki's new BFF?  Did she go with Viki?  No!  She stayed at the campsite, drank beer, & continued filming.  So much for her friendship.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^ Yes, seriously.  If it were my bestie I would have found a way to be at the hospital.  If I had family at the camp I'd either have them come pick me up at the hospital (Palm Springs is on their way home to OC) or go home without me.  Theres always a way when its THAT important.  And its not like any of them don't have the finances to fund their way back home from the hospital (Newport Beach is 2 hrs. away from Palm Springs)

P.S.  Why DIDN'T any of them pick her up from the hospital on their way home?  How much longer did they stay?  It sounds like Vicky was released the same day.  If nothing else she could have checked into a hotel overnight and got picked up by Heather (isn't that who brought her up?) on her way home.  Thats how my friends roll anyway...


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^ Yes, seriously.  If it were my bestie I would have found a way to be at the hospital.  If I had family at the camp I'd either have them come pick me up at the hospital (Palm Springs is on their way home to OC) or go home without me.  Theres always a way when its THAT important.  And its not like any of them don't have the finances to fund their way back home from the hospital (Newport Beach is 2 hrs. away from Palm Springs)
> 
> P.S.  Why DIDN'T any of them pick her up from the hospital on their way home?  How much longer did they stay?  It sounds like Vicky was released the same day.  If nothing else she could have checked into a hotel overnight and got picked up by Heather (isn't that who brought her up?) on her way home.  Thats how my friends roll anyway...



Kelly said in her talking points that if her friends was in the hospital alone, she would do what ever to get to them.  Well.....she's just a hypocritical BULLSH*T artist.  And according to her words, she's a millionaire so she could have chartered a helicopter to take her to the hospital so she could be with Icky Viki if she wanted to.  What a crock!!!


----------



## cdtracing

And Heather needs to let it go.  She jumped teams quick.  What's the big deal?  Viki did not even stay in the hospital overnight so she was* NOT *seriously injured.  This season of the OC must have take a page out of NY's handbook.  Holy Cow!  What are they....10 yrs old???  Why do they continue to brow beat Megan & Shannon because they did not go to the hospital to check on someone they are not friends with???  Once again, Icky Viki is the poor, misunderstood victim!  I guess she'll get her casserole this season. SMDH


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> I think its crappy of Bri to trash talk her mom. Vicki may be a pain as a mom at times but she has done a lot for her and even if there are strings attached she's still had it pretty good.
> The worse thing Vicki probably passed down is the unhealthy relationships with mem which I don't think Brianna realizes she is in the same boat.



i think that is why they pay brianna, if she just said positive things...there would be no interest in her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> i think that is why they pay brianna, if she just said positive things...there would be no interest in her.



If thats the case, they would have a goldmine with Michael if he was on the show.  He always had a LOT to say.


----------



## mama13drama99

bagnshoofetish said:


> That blows me away.  She would use anything for sympathy and attention.  Remember her answer to Tamara when T asked "what did you want from us"?  (regarding Brookes cancer)  She said, "I wanted you guys to bring ME a casserole or something..."  She views everything as how it can benefit her.  Bleh.
> 
> (I think its abundantly obvious I really can't stand that woman LOL!)



You are certainly not alone!  Just add Kelly and now Heather to that list for me!


----------



## TC1

Vicki doesn't want Michael to be on camera too much. LOL, he's always making fun of her and making jabs at her every chance he gets. Brianna has to play nice a little bit, so Bravo keeps paying to film her, her husband and kids.


----------



## psulion08

mama13drama99 said:


> You are certainly not alone!  Just add Kelly and now Heather to that list for me!



I used to really like Heather! I liked watching her build and decorate her home ...but now she's so high and mighty she's annoying.


----------



## andral5

psulion08 said:


> I used to really like Heather! I liked watching her build and decorate her home ...but now she's so high and mighty she's annoying.



That sums it so well about her!


----------



## lulilu

OMGosh -- promo shows Shannon "dancing" at some music performance by her daughters.  It's something you can't unsee.


----------



## swags

I kind of agree with David's mom that she pushed him towards an affair. She just seems like a total unhinged b most of the time. 
Wonder how they dig these people up and get them to appear on the show?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I kind of agree with David's mom that she pushed him towards an affair. She just seems like a total unhinged b most of the time.
> Wonder how they dig these people up and get them to appear on the show?



I can't stand Shannon  but I don't believe anyone 'pushes" someone into an affair.  If David was unhappy in his marriage he either should have left or got marriage counseling (not the fake counseling they did on the show). David is clearly unhappy and why he stays is anyone's guess. They are not doing their daughters any favours in having their marital issues so open in front of them so I can surmise its financial - Shannon is supposed to come from money - maybe she and her family backed David's business.

I was absolutely shocked that the Mother-in-Law would say some thing like that on TV.  

And Tamra should not have repeated it - She knew she was going to set Shannon off despite her protestations otherwise. (I was actually surprised how mature Kelly was for once).  But any momentary sympathy I had for Shannon immediately evaporated. She behaved despicably causing a scene and basically writing David's lines for him - You have to defend me and say to other women that I didn't push you to an affair- was pathetic.  Then in the limo home, David was trying to explain to his  daughters without getting into detailed an explanation, when David said his mother "believes" something that's not true about Shannon.  And Shannon immediately goes off again on David, so he does another course correction and strikes out "believe" from his explanation so its a Shannon approved explanation.  

Shannon is constantly putting him through his tests of whether he loves her.  (Remember the 70's party where she was upset  about being called names and she runs to David saying he has to protect her?  David has to do exactly what she wants. There is no compromise.  How he lives with this woman is beyond me.  

But I am really sick of the Shannon and David show.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I agree -- way way too much Shannon on this show.  And then they had to show her on Jeff Lewis's show too.  Get off my tv!


----------



## psulion08

OMG I had a slight panic attack when the girls were throwing out Shannon's shoes. Although they were some questionable purchases, tbh. Shannon should take Tamera's advice and sex up that wardrobe!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

While I think David's mother's behavior at the girls' performance was reprehensible, I can't help but think there is some truth to her claims about Shannon keeping the girls from seeing her. Shannon seems like the type of wife who would be jealous of any relationship David has with any other women - including his own mother. The way she manipulated him during that scene was very telling.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think Shannon's reaction was for show. She does not know how to control herself.

If what the mother is saying is not true, I think David wouldn't need coaching on what to say.  Shannon would also look so much better by comparison.  But since she chose to blow up and have a manic episode, she almost looks worse and validates what the MIL said about her.


----------



## swags

GirlieShoppe said:


> While I think David's mother's behavior at the girls' performance was reprehensible, I can't help but think there is some truth to her claims about Shannon keeping the girls from seeing her. Shannon seems like the type of wife who would be jealous of any relationship David has with any other women - including his own mother. The way she manipulated him during that scene was very telling.


I think so too! Heck, David can't even answer a question from his daughters without Shannon interjecting that she's offended. And I know that nobody can make one have an affair but I do think living with Shannon was driving him nuts and he used that as an excuse. I still think they should split up, neither look happy.


----------



## imgg

Both Shannon and the MIL seem crazy.  David married his mother.  Why would you want to air all this dirty laundry.  Agree with others- get off my TV!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm over Shannon & David's affair story.  Either get a divorce or move past it if you're going to stay together!  Shannon needs to get off David's back & stop throwing it in his face &  David needs to tell his mother to keep her opinions to herself & not say things in public to their so called friends.  That get together for the girls band should have been just that....FOR THE GIRLS & THEIR BAND.  That was not the place for all that nonsense.  For your daughters sake, keep your personal stuff private.  If you two are that unhappy, get a divorce & move forward to a more positive life!  They're never going to be able to move forward if Shannon keeps bringing up the past.


----------



## JNH14

I understand how you feel, but it was in really poor taste for David's mother to start saying what she did to Shannon's friends. I'd have been really pissed off, too if someone had done that to me. I agree they should have kept it between themselves and not with the girls.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> name me a successful vow renewal on tv
> 
> divorce clock is ticking




ITA  just wondering what he is waiting on??


----------



## bag-princess

bagnshoofetish said:


> Lets try this again...(my post vaporized!)
> 
> *I think Brianna is just as opportunistic as Vicky is (she learned from the best).*  Brianna has no back bone (she married a very controlling guy too) and only kvetches about Vicky in her 'confessionals'.  There is no way Brianna and her husband could afford to live in that part of OC.  And Vicky knows it.  So she dangles that house in front of them to have control over them.  Vicky knows the only way she can keep friends and family close is with her $.  It keeps her from ever having to admit her shortcomings.  She holds grudges.  Other peoples illnesses, hardships becomes things that are _'happening to her'.  _ So while its true they are better off financially because of Vicky I believe it is Vicky who takes advantage of that fact.   Its not about her having a big heart, its about her being able to manipulate her kids lives because they have nothing.  If they had the means I have no doubt they would live far away from her.  Just my itty bitty opinion lu....(love you!  )




ITA!!!  she takes the big $$$ items with one hand and then crawls upo on her soap box to call her mother out with the other!  if she does not want vicky to have any say in anything she needs to live her own life without her mother's money!   yea vicky uses the money to manipulate them because she knows they will take it!  no matter how brianna preaches!



CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree that Vicky uses money to manipulate her kids to satisfy her emotional needs (at least Brianna - don't see much of the son so its hard to tell with him). But Brianna is adult, married with kids and a husband. The thing that bugs me about *Brianna is that she takes her mothers' handouts  and then b*tches about her mother.  In my view you can't have it both ways.*  What would she do if Vicky wasn't in position to help her out financially?




my point exactly!!


----------



## JNH14

I wish I had a sugar momma! [emoji3]


----------



## amrx87

David's mother is a straight up manipulative loon. I thought my MIL was a raging lunatic, but I apparently have it pretty easy!

Shannon needs to keep her arguments with David away from her girls; they are too young and know too much about the inner not-workings of their parents relationship.

I would like to say though....I AM LOVING THIS SEASON!


----------



## Tivo

^^^Im also quite entertained this season. Except for nutty Shannon


----------



## ScottyGal

Is it common in the US to include all your future with the sale of your house?

I ask as Shannon mentioned that all of her furniture was included in the sale of her home.


----------



## JNH14

Most people do not sell their furnishings with a home in the US...it's more common when someone is selling a vacation home on the beach or lake as it's their second home.


----------



## bag-princess

_Lee said:


> *Is it common in the US to sell your future with the sale of your house?*
> 
> I ask as Shannon mentioned that all of her furniture was included in the sale.




i don't know how common i would call it but it does happen!  people can make that a condition of buying the house.  and if a seller is really motivated to move the property they will take the offer.  i have seen it happen quite a bit on HGTV shows.   we had a house a couple doors down from us where the family was moving and they had one of the red wood play sets in the back yard and they were going to give it to us for free for our grandson but the couple that wanted to buy it wanted it with the house or no deal.


----------



## DiorT

Well, lucky for Shannon she is friends with Jeff Lewis, sure he will be helping her redecorate/furnish.


----------



## GoGlam

I saw Shannon briefly on WWHL and she gained quite a bit of weight. I would estimate 15 lbs.


----------



## cdtracing

_Lee said:


> Is it common in the US to include all your future with the sale of your house?
> 
> I ask as Shannon mentioned that all of her furniture was included in the sale of her home.



It does happen, probably more than most realize, but it's usually only with extremely high dollar homes.  On average, most homes sell the window treatments (blinds, curtains, shades) with the home, especially if they were custom made for it.  Average homes don't usually include the furnishings unless it's something like a full size pool table the owner doesn't want to move.  This was the case when one of my son's bought his first home.  Sellers were very motivated & my son asked for the pool table & exercise equipment that was in the game room.  Sellers agreed because they didn't want to incur the costs for moving those items.  Most buyers don't ask for furnishings unless they really like how the house is staged with the furnishings & it's usually something reserved for second or vacation homes.  In the end, it really depends on how motivated the seller is to sell the property.  I've seen a few homes sold here that included the expensive sports car or RV in the garage that the buyer was interested in & asked for it to be included in the sale.   Sellers were very motivated so the houses sold with the vehicles included.  I figured the vehicles weren't paid for & by selling them with the home, the seller got those payments off their backs.


----------



## coconutsboston

DiorT said:


> Well, lucky for Shannon she is friends with Jeff Lewis, sure he will be helping her redecorate/furnish.


I imagine this will wind up being the subject of a couple of crossover episodes.


----------



## ScottyGal

I've just sold my house and am including light fittings and blinds, but cannot imagine anyone asking for my car lol!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> I imagine this will wind up being the subject of a couple of crossover episodes.


Unfortunately - I'm not a fan of either (I do think Jeff does beautiful homes, just don't like his personality)


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan is so disgustingly melodramatic.  I wish they would stop giving her faux-tility "struggles" airtime.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

_Lee said:


> Is it common in the US to include all your future with the sale of your house?
> 
> I ask as Shannon mentioned that all of her furniture was included in the sale of her home.



It happens.  Especially when the seller wants new furniture


----------



## Ceeyahd

coconutsboston said:


> Meghan is so disgustingly melodramatic.  I wish they would stop giving her faux-tility "struggles" airtime.



I'm tired of hearing about her fertility journey as a storyline, personally wouldn't share so much about any pregnancy early on... But why do you refer to struggle as 'faux-tility'?., like its not an authentic fertility struggle. I'm disgusted with her.


----------



## pinky7129

It was nice to see jim be humanized and try to help her when she was uoset


----------



## Ceeyahd

pinky7129 said:


> It was nice to see jim be humanized and try to help her when she was uoset



Upset and ungrateful. There are so many, many women who battle infertility and never experience a viable pregnancy or hear their baby's heartbeat. She is disgusting, to me. It is not that she was pregnant with two and lost one of her babies.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Meghan is so disgustingly melodramatic.  I wish they would stop giving her faux-tility "struggles" airtime.



you and me both!!!



Ceeyahd said:


> I'm tired of hearing about her fertility journey as a storyline, personally wouldn't share so much about any pregnancy early on...* But why do you refer to struggle as 'faux-tility'?., like its not an authentic fertility struggle*. I'm disgusted with her.




because it isn't - or wasn't!  jim had a dang vasectomy and therefore ditzy meghan had to go the IVF route with his frozen sperm.  that is the only 
"problem" with fertility that she had!


----------



## CeeJay

_Lee said:


> Is it common in the US to include all your future with the sale of your house?
> 
> I ask as Shannon mentioned that all of her furniture was included in the sale of her home.



Interestingly enough, it is more common than you think out here in California.  In some cases, the folks selling the house are either downsizing, moving out of state and/or the furniture was custom built to go with the architectural 'style' of the house.  I go to a LOT of Estate Sales (_pretty much furnished my house this way_), and at first .. was very surprised at the fact that so many houses were sold including the furniture, but then again .. some of these folks are so rich that they just figure that they are going to buy all new furniture for their new place!  When we moved across country (_from Boston to the LA area_), we didn't take any of our furniture as it was traditional New England and I felt it wouldn't really "fit" in a place out here (_and 'lo and behold, our house is a bonafide Mid-Century modern so the traditional New England would look kind of silly_!).


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> you and me both!!!
> because it isn't - or wasn't!  jim had a dang vasectomy and therefore ditzy meghan had to go the IVF route with his frozen sperm.  that is the only
> "problem" with fertility that she had!



I didn't realize this. I dislike her reaction to it all even more, now. I really don't understand why she would present this all so openly. Hope she can move on in her pregnancy with appreciation and grace. Maybe the hormones got to her. That display of emotion over one baby v two babies was shocking and embarrassing to see.


----------



## absolutpink

I actually enjoyed seeing Jim's reaction to Meghan getting upset. Regardless of why she was upset, it was nice to see that side of him. 

I also really enjoyed Tamra and Eddie's date.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

^^Tamara seemed like a robot on that date-there was something weird there but I can't pinpoint it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Ceeyahd said:


> I'm tired of hearing about her fertility journey as a storyline, personally wouldn't share so much about any pregnancy early on... But why do you refer to struggle as 'faux-tility'?., like its not an authentic fertility struggle. I'm disgusted with her.



It's not an authentic struggle.  The "struggle" is all fabricated in her own selfish mind. She got pregnant on the first time - not the fifth or sixth. There were no miscarriages whatsoever, and then she had the audacity to pitch a fit because she wasn't having twins.  

Wait until the baby is born - it's going to become an accessory exactly like the dog and likely require a nanny.  Certainly no OTHER baby will have had colic or acid reflux or not sleep through the night.  Meghan will be the only mom in the history of civilization who was tired because the baby woke up hungry in the middle of the night.  What a plight.


----------



## coconutsboston

Glitterandstuds said:


> ^^Tamara seemed like a robot on that date-there was something weird there but I can't pinpoint it.


It struck me as weird, too.  Like you, I can't say exactly why.


----------



## Ceeyahd

coconutsboston said:


> It's not an authentic struggle.  The "struggle" is all fabricated in her own selfish mind. She got pregnant on the first time - not the fifth or sixth. There were no miscarriages whatsoever, and then she had the audacity to pitch a fit because she wasn't having twins.
> 
> Wait until the baby is born - it's going to become an accessory exactly like the dog and likely require a nanny.  Certainly no OTHER baby will have had colic or acid reflux or not sleep through the night.  Meghan will be the only mom in the history of civilization who was tired because the baby woke up hungry in the middle of the night.  What a plight.



YES! ^^ 
It's been a while since my experience, and I always feel so much for someone dealing with infertility. I suppose as a 'couple' they do have infertility issues, whether self imposed by Jim or not. However, Meghan is clueless to all that is listed in the above quoted post, and if she had any empathy she wouldn't have filmed her display of emotion.


----------



## TC1

I felt like Meghan's breakdown was more about the fact that the less viable embryo (the boy) hadn't taken. She said a few times how she really wanted to give Jimmy a boy...which is probably how she convinced him to go along with this baby in the first place. It didn't seem like she was crying due to being overjoyed about the pregnancy being confirmed..IMO.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> I felt like Meghan's breakdown was more about the fact that the less viable embryo (the boy) hadn't taken. She said a few times how she really wanted to give Jimmy a boy...which is probably how she convinced him to go along with this baby in the first place. It didn't seem like she was crying due to being overjoyed about the pregnancy being confirmed..IMO.



Overjoyed, she wasn't.
It was definitely a disappointing display of emotion, she stated that she want two, twins, during the episode. Yes, she stated before that she wanted a boy, but she didn't express that as the issue she had last night. I get that 'boy' thing, and wanting dad to have his boy, but at the end of the day it's not the end of the world to have girls, at least not where she and I are from. Perhaps it would be that devastating if that was a bargaining tool. Perhaps if she had been on this journey for several years, experience a few failed IVF attempts, a handful of miscarriages, had to pursue the surrogacy route w/a fail, and was not well off enough financially to not bat an eye at the cost of one attempt after another... She wouldn't have been able to contain herself with joy and elation, and gratitude to the heavens, then I would have wept with joy with her. JMO


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Overjoyed, she wasn't.
> It was definitely a disappointing display of emotion, she stated that she want two, twins, during the episode. Yes, she stated before that she wanted a boy, but she didn't express that as the issue she had last night. I get that 'boy' thing, and wanting dad to have his boy, but at the end of the day it's not the end of the world to have girls, at least not where she and I are from. Perhaps it would be that devastating if that was a bargaining tool.* Perhaps if she had been on this journey for several years, experience a few failed IVF attempts, a handful of miscarriages, had to pursue the surrogacy route w/a fail, and was not well off enough financially to not bat an eye at the cost of one attempt after another..*. She wouldn't have been able to contain herself with joy and elation, and gratitude to the heavens, then I would have wept with joy with her. JMO



THIS!!

yea she wanted that boy to get old jimmy nice and on the hook!  and of course two kids means twice the child support!    you know what they say about the best laid plans.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!
> 
> yea she wanted that boy to get old jimmy nice and on the hook!  and of course two kids means twice the child support!    you know what they say about the best laid plans.



Omg, you're bad. Lol. Two at once... Sure are great for many reasons, but to fall short and have one isn't a fail.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Omg, you're bad. Lol. Two at once... Sure are great for many reasons, but to fall short and have one isn't a fail.




no it isn't!  she will have the little girl she said she always wanted so celebrate that.


----------



## limom

Does Jim have sons already?
Checking his wiki, it sounds like he only has girls. Although Sutton and Landon could be a boy or a girl.
Meagan's body is really straight besides large implants of course.
She sure does not have birthing hips.
Kelly must be selling her house in order to cash in and move on, imo.
Vicky got some nerves getting involved in a Cancer charity.


----------



## coconutsboston

limom said:


> Does Jim have sons already?
> Checking his wiki, it sounds like he only has girls. Although Sutton and Landon could be a boy or a girl.
> Meagan's body is really straight besides large implants of course.
> She sure does not have birthing hips.
> Kelly must be selling her house in order to cash in and move on, imo.
> Vicky got some nerves getting involved in a Cancer charity.



He has one son.


----------



## swags

Did Kelly come on the show to paint her husband as awful in prep for a divorce?  Geesh.
I lol at Vicki's son Michael. He is so matter of fact. "No one thought he had cancer"
Did the Beadors run into financial problems? It seems odd that they would pack up themselves and move into such a dated home.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Did Kelly come on the show to paint her husband as awful in prep for a divorce?  Geesh.
> I lol at Vicki's son Michael. He is so matter of fact. "No one thought he had cancer"
> Did the Beadors run into financial problems? It seems odd that they would pack up themselves and move into such a dated home.


Imo, it is a combination of many factors.
Fresh start,  getting into a great public school district and imo on préparation of a separation.
No way that those two will stay together for the long run, so selling before the inevitable will get them more money.


----------



## horse17

is it me, or does every interaction of Kelly and her husband seem so scripted and fake?..I do believe they are having problems, but every time I watch her, her daughter, mother, etc...it just seems fake...or maybe just terrible acting....

Sorry if it's been answered before, but why are they selling their house?


----------



## Gblb

Did last weeks episode of Shannon watching her daughters original song practice bother anyone else? It seemed that Shannon made the practice all about her, and the girls' music coach seemed rather annoyed as well. They're young girls and thought they did wonderful. No one wants their mom taking over their practice time and telling them how to perform each to every detail....It has been mentioned over the past two seasons that Shannon used to be a "rocker."


----------



## luckylove

Gblb said:


> Did last weeks episode of Shannon watching her daughters original song practice bother anyone else? It seemed that Shannon made the practice all about her, and the girls' music coach seemed rather annoyed as well. They're young girls and thought they did wonderful. No one wants their mom taking over their practice time and telling them how to perform each to every detail....It has been mentioned over the past two seasons that Shannon used to be a "rocker."



I agree that Shannon seemed "over involved."  Maybe she is just extremely enthusiastic and wanted it to be an even stronger performance??   We have to remember that they are just young kids so I am sure her behavior may have annoyed or hurt the girls. Despite Shannon's poor approach, I did  think that if the girls could strengthen their vocals, it would really be a more charismatic performance.  I have seen this sometimes with my DS's peers... often they concentrate so much on nailing the instrumental part, the vocals are lagging behind. At any rate, they are young and having fun... more power to them!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Gblb said:


> Did last weeks episode of Shannon watching her daughters original song practice bother anyone else? It seemed that Shannon made the practice all about her, and the girls' music coach seemed rather annoyed as well. They're young girls and thought they did wonderful. No one wants their mom taking over their practice time and telling them how to perform each to every detail....It has been mentioned over the past two seasons that Shannon used to be a "rocker."


Shannon makes everything about her.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Did Kelly come on the show to paint her husband as awful in prep for a divorce?  Geesh.
> I lol at Vicki's son Michael. He is so matter of fact. "No one thought he had cancer"
> *Did the Beadors run into financial problems? It seems odd that they would pack up themselves and move into such a dated home*.



i thought shannon had a rich family!  



limom said:


> Imo, it is a combination of many factors.
> Fresh start,  getting into a great public school district and imo on préparation of a separation.
> *No way that those two will stay together for the long run, so selling before the inevitable will get them more money*.



i give them 2 years tops!!!    and i can't see that oldest daughter of hers dealing with going to public school! 




CanuckBagLover said:


> Shannon makes everything about her.




  THIS!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I just love how Vicky sugarcoats her behavior.  Other people "cheat".  She "bailed" on Don when the going got rough. 

You CHEATED on Don you effing hypocrite.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i thought shannon had a rich family!
> 
> 
> 
> i give them 2 years tops!!!    and i can't see that oldest daughter of hers dealing with going to public school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!


Shannon mentioned somewhere that she was going to send her kids to public school. I think it has to do with the fact that the jump off had her kids at their previous school.
Or maybe they want to save their coins,


----------



## coconutsboston

Gblb said:


> Did last weeks episode of Shannon watching her daughters original song practice bother anyone else? It seemed that Shannon made the practice all about her, and the girls' music coach seemed rather annoyed as well. They're young girls and thought they did wonderful. No one wants their mom taking over their practice time and telling them how to perform each to every detail....It has been mentioned over the past two seasons that Shannon used to be a "rocker."



I cringed the whole time, but when the coach didn't tell her to knock it off (and somewhat encouraged her), I shrugged it off. 

What kind of rocker was Shannon?! [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

I just watched Monday's episode, and I have to say I agree with you ladies about how abhorrent and ridiculous Megan's behavior at the doctor was. I could go on and on, but everyone here has already said it all! Not that I expected any self-reflection on Megan's part, but I just read her bravo blog that she posted today, where she essentially stands by her reaction. Absolutely absurd. Although it was nice seeing Jim showing some interest in her for once!


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> ^^Tamara seemed like a robot on that date-there was something weird there but I can't pinpoint it.


Does she love him or just appreciate him rescuing her (in a sense.)


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I think its crappy of Bri to trash talk her mom. Vicki may be a pain as a mom at times but she has done a lot for her and even if there are strings attached she's still had it pretty good.
> The worse thing Vicki probably passed down is the unhealthy relationships with mem which I don't think Brianna realizes she is in the same boat.


Just read this far back now... So responding late, but I very much agree with you!


----------



## Megs

coconutsboston said:


> It's not an authentic struggle.  The "struggle" is all fabricated in her own selfish mind. She got pregnant on the first time - not the fifth or sixth. There were no miscarriages whatsoever, and then she had the audacity to pitch a fit because she wasn't having twins.
> 
> Wait until the baby is born - it's going to become an accessory exactly like the dog and likely require a nanny.  Certainly no OTHER baby will have had colic or acid reflux or not sleep through the night.  Meghan will be the only mom in the history of civilization who was tired because the baby woke up hungry in the middle of the night.  What a plight.



Having been through a struggle of our own to get pregnant, I completely agree that Meghan's fabricated struggle storyline is painful to watch. I consider myself INCREDIBLY lucky to have gotten pregnant via IUI on our first try, but I also had 5 months of other drugs and more months before that of trying. I would never say what I went through was the hardest, I always say that we are so lucky with our journey in that the Drs found out what was wrong and were able to rectify it fairly quickly. I've shared my story but I also have never compared it to those that go through so much more, and there are SO MANY. 

So watching someone who is going thru IVF because her husband had a vasectomy, and doing one month of hormones, and getting pregnant right away, and dragging it on and on and on for the cameras, is a major slap in the face to any woman who knows the true struggle of trying to get pregnant. 

She may just want this for her storyline, but I think it shows how out of touch with reality she is. She doesn't realize that the platform she has allows her to help those who are truly struggling versus making her "infertility struggle" seem to hard. I mean come on, ONE MONTH. She tried once and got pregnant right then. That is insane and for people that didn't end up needing fertility drs or drugs, on average it takes 6 months! She could have easily said, 'we had to take the IVF route because of a,b,c, I wanted to document it so people understood it more - but I also want to say how lucky I am to be able to afford this and get pregnant so easily!!". Instead she's been self-centered and out of touch. 

I could go on and on and on. I think it's just sad to know how much others want this and can't have it and she sits there acting like she's done so much. Get over yourself.


----------



## cafecreme15

Megs said:


> Having been through a struggle of our own to get pregnant, I completely agree that Meghan's fabricated struggle storyline is painful to watch. I consider myself INCREDIBLY lucky to have gotten pregnant via IUI on our first try, but I also had 5 months of other drugs and more months before that of trying. I would never say what I went through was the hardest, I always say that we are so lucky with our journey in that the Drs found out what was wrong and were able to rectify it fairly quickly. I've shared my story but I also have never compared it to those that go through so much more, and there are SO MANY.
> 
> So watching someone who is going thru IVF because her husband had a vasectomy, and doing one month of hormones, and getting pregnant right away, and dragging it on and on and on for the cameras, is a major slap in the face to any woman who knows the true struggle of trying to get pregnant.
> 
> She may just want this for her storyline, but I think it shows how out of touch with reality she is. She doesn't realize that the platform she has allows her to help those who are truly struggling versus making her "infertility struggle" seem to hard. I mean come on, ONE MONTH. She tried once and got pregnant right then. That is insane and for people that didn't end up needing fertility drs or drugs, on average it takes 6 months! She could have easily said, 'we had to take the IVF route because of a,b,c, I wanted to document it so people understood it more - but I also want to say how lucky I am to be able to afford this and get pregnant so easily!!". Instead she's been self-centered and out of touch.
> 
> I could go on and on and on. I think it's just sad to know how much others want this and can't have it and she sits there acting like she's done so much. Get over yourself.



All of this, combined with the fact that she was literally weeping over the fact that she "only" had one healthy baby instead of twins!


----------



## Gblb

coconutsboston said:


> I cringed the whole time, but when the coach didn't tell her to knock it off (and somewhat encouraged her), I shrugged it off.
> 
> What kind of rocker was Shannon?! [emoji23]



It was cringeworthy! I think the instructor was probably too afraid to say much; he looked like he is starting out and probably afraid to kick the money train in the mouth. The viewers literally never got to see him give the girls direction. Practices closed to parents might be a good idea in the future! She's just too controlling of David and her children.

It was her first season, they showed Shannon in the past going to metal concerts. Big hair bands? Is that the phrase? They pulled up pics from the time period, dressed up with big hair, leather, probably the 80's?  I believe David even said in this recent episode something to the effect that "Shannon knew her music and was a rocker."

I hope I'm remembering correctly, it was humorous at the time. She seems too up-tight to truly let loose and rock these days!


----------



## Megs

cafecreme15 said:


> All of this, combined with the fact that she was literally weeping over the fact that she "only" had one healthy baby instead of twins!



Right! And implanting an embryo is not a guarantee for becoming pregnant. Again, let's talk about all the women who have had multiple tries with multiple embryos implanted and were not able to get pregnant.


----------



## chaneljewel

Megs said:


> Right! And implanting an embryo is not a guarantee for becoming pregnant. Again, let's talk about all the women who have had multiple tries with multiple embryos implanted and were not able to get pregnant.



Agree completely.  My friend tried and tried but never got pregnant.  Nothing worked.  Meghan is spoiled and selfish which was quite evident when she wouldn't consider what Vicki was going through at the hospital.  Not bothering to go to the hospital when Vicki was alone told me more about her character than anything else.  Even though she and Vicki weren't friends, she could have gone out of kindness to keep Vicki company and give her some comfort.  I realize that Vicki is annoying at times, but being alone in a strange place would make anyone feel sad and scared.


----------



## millivanilli

We


cafecreme15 said:


> I just watched Monday's episode, and I have to say I agree with you ladies about how abhorrent and ridiculous Megan's behavior at the doctor was. I could go on and on, but everyone here has already said it all! Not that I expected any self-reflection on Megan's part, but I just read her bravo blog that she posted today, where she essentially stands by her reaction. Absolutely absurd. Although it was nice seeing Jim showing some interest in her for once!




cafecreme, totally OT but I love your bag- please give me a hint where to find it?


----------



## millivanilli

Megs said:


> She could have easily said, 'we had to take the IVF route because of a,b,c, I wanted to document it so people understood it more - but I also want to say how lucky I am to be able to afford this and get pregnant so easily!!". Instead she's been self-centered and out of touch.


This!!Sometimes I think over if it would be feasible for me swimming right across the pond, climbing out of the water at OC, and yell at her to be humble for God's sake and thank the Lord or whomever you believe in for THAT amount of luck and I had no IVF. Even as a regular mother she upsets me SO much. 

Or I'll catch  a plane. A plane would work. If you hear someone yelling, it might be me.


----------



## millivanilli

Am I the only onw who thought that Davids mother was quite... schickered? (funny word, it's Jewish-German)


----------



## limom

you too can have a piece of Beador!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/shannonscloset/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## floatinglili

Kelly and Michael seem quite the pair. I would avoid her at all costs - overall a well intentioned person but too vulgar or perhaps just not clever enough to properly engage in self reflection.  Her husband was revolting at the 70s party. Perhaps he enables his wife's behaviour as an opportunity to bond with her. He seems very committed to the marriage. 

I don't blame Meghan one bit for avoiding the dune buggies. Hard bumps are very dangerous for pregnant women. My own mother slipped over on wet grass in very early pregnancy and miscarried.  From the moment of conception, avoid hard bumps! Speedboats also come to mind.


----------



## horse17

How old is Meghan?....trust me, Im not sticking up for her wildly immature,  ungrateful behavior....but has this chick been around the block? I don't think so..I don't think she has a clue....although, as I type this I'm thinking she must have a clue, because she admitted she didn't want to be a single mother acknowledging Jims past and present behavior...


----------



## limom

I think that it is not fair to question her sadness to the loss of her embryo.
I never went thru her particular situation but I had an early miscarriage and I grieved like a mofo.
I can see Megan already having the fantasy of having twins growing up together and so forth.
It is a loss, imo.


----------



## guccimamma

i secretly hope his sperm were erroneously replaced by an anonymous donor of another race.  that would be good TV.


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> I think that it is not fair to question her sadness to the loss of her embryo.
> I never went thru her particular situation but I had an early miscarriage and I grieved like a mofo.
> I can see Megan already having the fantasy of having twins growing up together and so forth.
> It is a loss, imo.


oh, I totally agree with you..I do think her feeling of loss was genuine, and maybe a bit hormonal too...while it isnt her fault,  I do think  she hasn't been around the world of infertility enough to know what so many others go through...therefore appreciating her own circumstances...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> I think that it is not fair to question her sadness to the loss of her embryo.
> I never went thru her particular situation but I had an early miscarriage and I grieved like a mofo.
> I can see Megan already having the fantasy of having twins growing up together and so forth.
> It is a loss, imo.


I think people would be more sympathetic to Meghan if she wasn't so self centered about everything  and showed more sensitivity to other couples who face infertility issues.   She always comes across to me as emotionally tone deaf.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> Am I the only onw who thought that Davids mother was quite... schickered? (funny word, it's Jewish-German)


Don't what "schickered" means but I love it! (does it mean drunk?)


----------



## millivanilli

CanuckBagLover said:


> Don't what "schickered" means but I love it! (does it mean drunk?)



It's a nice word, isn't it? I like it too.
Schickered describe the level before beeing drunk but not beeing tipsy anymore.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> It's a nice word, isn't it? I like it too.
> Schickered describe the level before beeing drunk but not beeing tipsy anymore.


Thanks!


----------



## Ceeyahd

limom said:


> I think that it is not fair to question her sadness to the loss of her embryo.
> I never went thru her particular situation but I had an early miscarriage and I grieved like a mofo.
> 
> I can see Megan already having the fantasy of having twins growing up together and so forth.
> It is a loss, imo.



I understand your POV, completely.  The thing is she focused on the embryo that didn't take, more than the embryo/fetus/baby/daughter whose heart was beating in her body. Your post is helpful to my memory. .... when our first ivf didn't take my husband was shocked, floored, confused... he thought ivf was a sure thing, yet because I had a better understanding of the process I didn't fall apart as much, I was quietly devestated, sobbed in private, I knew from support forums that if a natural pregnancy has a 25% chance every month (if memory serves me), I knew there wasn't a sure thing chance. I had also experienced a handful of miscarriages.  Now when I was finally blessed, I was a seasoned participant. She is a novice and we are all different. Perhaps I've been too harsh. One thing for sure with regard to infertility is.... comparing journeys is never well received. If I had a friend in her situation with that reaction I would encourage happy thoughts so her energy within her body would be positive for the baby within her.


----------



## Deco

Ceeyahd said:


> I understand your POV, completely.  The thing is she focused on the embryo that didn't take, more than the embryo/fetus/baby/daughter whose heart was beating in her body. Your post is helpful to my memory. .... when our first ivf didn't take my husband was shocked, floored, confused... he thought ivf was a sure thing, yet because I had a better understanding of the process I didn't fall apart as much, I was quietly devestated, sobbed in private, I knew from support forums that if a natural pregnancy has a 25% chance every month (if memory serves me), I knew there wasn't a sure thing chance. I had also experienced a handful of miscarriages.  Now when I was finally blessed, I was a seasoned participant. She is a novice and we are all different. Perhaps I've been too harsh. One thing for sure with regard to infertility is.... comparing journeys is never well received. If I had a friend in her situation with that reaction I would encourage happy thoughts so her energy within her body would be positive for the baby within her.


I love this post.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> you too can have a piece of Beador!
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/shannonscloset/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


I am shocked she appears to be selling these items for her own financial gain and not for charity.  Celebrities usually sell for some charitable purpose.


----------



## cafecreme15

millivanilli said:


> We
> 
> 
> 
> cafecreme, totally OT but I love your bag- please give me a hint where to find it?



Thank, Milli!! It's a Gucci medium swing tote! I'm not sure if Gucci is still making it since Alessandro has been at the helm, but it's worth checking if their website or your local boutique still has any in stock.


----------



## lulilu

When Meghan started crying, I thought it was tears of joy.  When I first saw DS1's heart beating, after a scare in which the doctor told me he was likely not alive, I cried -- tears of joy and relief.  I can understand she was shocked there was only one surviving baby, but surely she had been told the chances of success.  What a difference we see in Jenni Poulos (sp?) and her journey on Flipping Out.  She has had so many issues yet never cries like this.


----------



## millivanilli

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank, Milli!! It's a Gucci medium swing tote! I'm not sure if Gucci is still making it since Alessandro has been at the helm, but it's worth checking if their website or your local boutique still has any in stock.


Thank you so much! I so love it! I'll head to Gucci next week and have a look if it's still available!


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> I am shocked she appears to be selling these items for her own financial gain and not for charity.  Celebrities usually sell for some charitable purpose.




ah and I cant' see one of them too bad for me nosy little kitten...


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the latest episode.

I was so surprised to hear from the ladies about how involved David's relationship had been with the 'side piece'. 
It sounds like a full on relationship, if he was taking her to visit his family.
Although I am not fond of Shannon, I feel some sympathy for her. 
I'm sure she knows the extent of the side relationship, and can understand a bit more about her bitterness in seeing the MIL and his sister.

Shannon is kidding herself, she'll never be able to get over the betrayal of David.
He must have been fully checked out of his marriage.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> Just watched the latest episode.
> 
> I was so surprised to hear from the ladies about how involved David's relationship had been with the 'side piece'.
> It sounds like a full on relationship, if he was taking her to visit his family.
> Although I am not fond of Shannon, I feel some sympathy for her.
> I'm sure she knows the extent of the side relationship, and can understand a bit more about her bitterness in seeing the MIL and his sister.
> 
> Shannon is kidding herself, she'll never be able to get over the betrayal of David.
> He must have been fully checked out of his marriage.



I've just had late thought regarding the above. I don't think I could forgive and/or get over the side dish, especially given how involved it was. The relationship Shannon has with David's family is sad. Shannon doesn't seem to be a whatever gal, letting much roll off her back in general, she is very reactive. I wonder if some of the reason Shannon wants her marriage to work isn't just so much about her union, love and children with David as much it may be about not wanting David's family being pleased that he wouldn't be with Shannon anymore. Just a thought. Shannon's third person way of talking is weird to me, especially when she speaks about Shannon.


----------



## guccimamma

david is a squirrely one.  dinner with the mother? that's a strange move.


----------



## Ceeyahd

guccimamma said:


> david is a squirrely one.  dinner with the mother? that's a strange move.



Right, with new squeeze and his family of origin.  Who would get over that. 
What's worse... being cheated on, or being cheated on with extended family being in on it and ok with it.


----------



## millivanilli

Ceeyahd said:


> Right, with new squeeze and his family of origin.  Who would get over that.
> What's worse... being cheated on, or being cheated on with extended family being in on it and ok with it.




I remember watching that scene and pressing my hand to my mouth SO shocked I was.


----------



## JNH14

What a scummy family that they'd allow David to bring her to family events...that is low!


----------



## millivanilli

JNH14 said:


> What a scummy family that they'd allow David to bring her to family events...that is low!




thank you! Totally agree!


----------



## limom

Shannon tweeted and wrote that it was another one of Vicky's lie.
She confirmed that the jump off became friend with David's sister though.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Shannon tweeted and wrote that it was another one of Vicky's lie.
> She confirmed that the jump off became friend with David's sister though.



These ladies - wow!!
Hard to believe anything they say, but not surprised.
Vicki is bitter that Shannon's won't forget the 'Brooks lies', and I can see her wanting to stir the pot with Shannon, but don't really trust what Shannon says either - I don't believe that she's forgiven David - and ever will.


----------



## La Comtesse

Regarding last week's episode with Megan crying because she only had one healthy baby (instead of both taking)...I thought it was strange too.  I did not take it the same as a miscarriage...But did I just hear her say she has been seeing a psychiatrist for depression?  In anticipation of the pregnancy and even before that?

That may explain her reaction.  But I agree she does seem to lack any real empathy for others' situations.  Even with the colon cancer and Jim's ex she didn't seem to fully understand the situation.


----------



## lovesbmw

rockhollow said:


> Just watched the latest episode.
> 
> I was so surprised to hear from the ladies about how involved David's relationship had been with the 'side piece'.
> It sounds like a full on relationship, if he was taking her to visit his family.
> Although I am not fond of Shannon, I feel some sympathy for her.
> I'm sure she knows the extent of the side relationship, and can understand a bit more about her bitterness in seeing the MIL and his sister.
> 
> Shannon is kidding herself, she'll never be able to get over the betrayal of David.
> He must have been fully checked out of his marriage.


----------



## lovesbmw

I watched David during several episodes, he is so miserable in this marriage, it"s like he walks on egg shells trying to please Shannon. She nit picks everything he says and always picks fights. You can tell me i"m wrong , but this marriage is ready to explode into Divorce.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

La Comtesse said:


> Regarding last week's episode with Megan crying because she only had one healthy baby (instead of both taking)...I thought it was strange too.  I did not take it the same as a miscarriage...But did I just hear her say she has been seeing a psychiatrist for depression?  In anticipation of the pregnancy and even before that?
> 
> That may explain her reaction.  But I agree she does seem to lack any real empathy for others' situations.  Even with the colon cancer and Jim's ex she didn't seem to fully understand the situation.


I was also surprised to hear her mention that she was seeing a psychiatrist for depression but to a certain extent its understandable - she has a husband who's away half of the time, she doesn't seem to do anything other than show, and now she is probably realizing the fact that she will be largely raising this child on her own - even if she stays married.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was also surprised to hear her mention that she was seeing a psychiatrist for depression but to a certain extent its understandable - she has a husband who's away half of the time, she doesn't seem to do anything other than show, and now she is probably realizing the fact that she will be largely raising this child on her own - even if she stays married.


She said that she has gone to the shrink since she was 20. It is not a new situation.
I think that she had to stop her meds which could explain why she feels depressed.
And fyi, suffering from long term depression is chemical, it has nothing to do with Jim or her life situation.
I appreciate her being open about mental health. Meagan is growing on me.


----------



## millivanilli

La Comtesse said:


> Regarding last week's episode with Megan crying because she only had one healthy baby (instead of both taking)...I thought it was strange too.  I did not take it the same as a miscarriage...But did I just hear her say she has been seeing a psychiatrist for depression?  In anticipation of the pregnancy and even before that?
> 
> That may explain her reaction.  But I agree she does seem to lack any real empathy for others' situations.  Even with the colon cancer and Jim's ex she didn't seem to fully understand the situation.




Pregnancy can drive you nuts, believe me. I went through a severe pp depression and had to seek help and this is something we do not do here and we do not talk about. Worst time in my life and I went though quite... interesting bad times before. But this- it was worst.


----------



## absolutpink

limom said:


> She said that she has gone to the shrink since she was 20. It is not a new situation.
> I think that she had to stop her meds which could explain why she feels depressed.
> And fyi, suffering from long term depression is chemical, it has nothing to do with Jim or her life situation.
> I appreciate her being open about mental health. Meagan is growing on me.



I agree. I couldn't stand Meghan last season but she's really growing on me now. Same with Tamra, I'm really liking her this season. 

I did understand why she was upset about the second baby. It doesn't take away from her being happy for the one that did take, and I highly doubt it was a purposeful insult to women who can't concieve. She just had in her head that she had transferred two babies, and she was disappointed that she's not having two. It was just an emotional reaction and that's perfectly ok. She just admitted that she suffers from depression and add to that all of the pregnancy hormones surging through her body, I can't imagine what that would do to your emotions.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> She said that she has gone to the shrink since she was 20. It is not a new situation.
> I think that she had to stop her meds which could explain why she feels depressed.
> And fyi, suffering from long term depression is chemical, it has nothing to do with Jim or her life situation.
> I appreciate her being open about mental health. Meagan is growing on me.


Well I somehow missed the fact that she said she had been diagnosed with depression since she was 20.  Don't get me wrong - I feel for her as I too have suffered from severe depression during various points of my life..  So I didn't mean to be insensitive and I'm sure if she had to go off her meds and dealing with pregnancy hormones isn't helping but I don't think her personal situation is helping either.  I can't believe any woman is in happy relationship where she has to give an ultimatum to her husband that either we have a child or I walk. And she has continually complained about Jim not being there.  If there are problems in their relationship, I don't think having baby is going to solve anything and I'm sure she is feeling overwhelmed about the reality of having a baby.


----------



## GoGlam

I like Tamra this season so far. First time in... Ever!


----------



## Cherrasaki

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think people would be more sympathetic to Meghan if she wasn't so self centered about everything  and showed more sensitivity to other couples who face infertility issues.   She always comes across to me as emotionally tone deaf.



That's because Meghan is not relatable. Every time her baby making story line came on I tuned it out! I will say this though, lately she hasn't been as annoying as she usually is. I can't believe I'm saying that btw. Lol



GoGlam said:


> I like Tamra this season so far. First time in... Ever!



Once a TamRat always a TamRat!!! Lol But I agree with you, she isn't her usual nasty self. Not as bad as previous seasons.  But I don't think she's really changed all that much.  Just toned it down somewhat.


----------



## horse17

absolutpink said:


> I agree. I couldn't stand Meghan last season but she's really growing on me now. Same with Tamra, I'm really liking her this season.
> 
> I did understand why she was upset about the second baby. It doesn't take away from her being happy for the one that did take, and I highly doubt it was a purposeful insult to women who can't concieve. She just had in her head that she had transferred two babies, and she was disappointed that she's not having two. It was just an emotional reaction and that's perfectly ok. She just admitted that she suffers from depression and add to that all of the pregnancy hormones surging through her body, I can't imagine what that would do to your emotions.


Agree with everything.......except Tamara!.....still can't stand her...still a phony..she's just hiding it now..lol


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> How old is Meghan?....trust me, Im not sticking up for her wildly immature,  ungrateful behavior....but has this chick been around the block? I don't think so..I don't think she has a clue....although, as I type this I'm thinking she must have a clue, because she admitted she didn't want to be a single mother acknowledging Jims past and present behavior...



oh she knows!!  she knows exactly what she is doing by getting pregnant with this baby!  she wants half of that candle empire!!!
seriously meghan has to be plotting her future moves! 



lulilu said:


> I am shocked she appears to be selling these items for her own financial gain and not for charity.  Celebrities usually sell for some charitable purpose.



well there is nothing showing now so either she took it down or it all sold!  i can't imagine it being the latter. 



Cherrasaki said:


> That's because Meghan is not relatable. Every time her baby making story line came on I tuned it out! I will say this though, lately she hasn't been as annoying as she usually is.* I can't believe I'm saying that btw.* Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Once a TamRat always a TamRat!!! Lol But I agree with you, she isn't her usual nasty self. Not as bad as previous seasons.  But I don't think she's really changed all that much.  Just toned it down somewhat.





i can't either  because she is just as bad as she was last season! instead of concentrating on that one baby she has left she is still sticking her nose into vicki's business!    and it's so funny how she was soooooo determined to be a mother to jim's daughter and that they have a close relationship but as sooon as she got pregnant with her own child - she dropped that girl like a hot coal!  i don't think his daughter is crying over that though but it just shows you how calculating meghan really is!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bag-princess said:


> o
> well there is nothing showing now so either she took it down or it all sold!  i can't imagine it being the latter.



Me neither.  Nothing there was very impressive.  But it makes me wonder how dire their financial situation is being that she was selling for personal profit.  Can't imagine they made much on the house.  They most likely owed a crapload of dough on it.  I also could not understand why they were not able to negotiate more time to get out.  We've sold a couple of houses and always had a 30 day escrow.  Makes me wonder if the bank was kicking them out....they took quite a loss on it (went from being listed at 16 mil down to 9 mil )


----------



## andral5

bagnshoofetish said:


> Me neither.  Nothing there was very impressive.  But it makes me wonder how dire their financial situation is being that she was selling for personal profit.  Can't imagine they made much on the house.  They most likely owed a crapload of dough on it.  I also could not understand why they were not able to negotiate more time to get out.  We've sold a couple of houses and always had a 30 day escrow.  Makes me wonder if the bank was kicking them out....they took quite a loss on it (went from being listed at 16 mil down to 9 mil )



Very interesting analysis. And it might be true. A short sale maybe?

Regarding the clothes on ebay, I've seen while they were listed and while nothing wowed me, there were a bunch of bids on them. I have no idea why though. Only because she listed them with her name? Anyone could do that. I could too!


----------



## bag-princess

bagnshoofetish said:


> Me neither.  Nothing there was very impressive.  But it makes me wonder how dire their financial situation is being that she was selling for personal profit.  Can't imagine they made much on the house.  They most likely owed a crapload of dough on it.  I also could not understand why they were not able to negotiate more time to get out.  We've sold a couple of houses and always had a 30 day escrow.  Makes me wonder if the bank was kicking them out.*...they took quite a loss on it (went from being listed at 16 mil down to 9 mil *)




WOW!!!
that is big difference!  and i don't know about anyone else - but David does not look like a man that is madly in love with his wife at all!  i think he is just going to wait around a little longer then get out ASAP!  he never looks like he is happy around her.


----------



## limom

Since David is in construction, depending on how much they bought the land for, they still might have realized a tiny profit.
I personally liked the house as it reminded me of a house in South of France however the furniture on the other hand were too fussy and formal for my taste.
Nevertheless, on a decorating POV it was consistent. 
I think that they priced too high to begin with, especially since the house was highly personalized.
Their new rental's view is too die for. I am surprised that she decided to move into such an older house since she has so many worries about the environmental dangers.
IMO, they will be divorcing before the two little ones reach college. David is over her and I am thinking that she might realize while viewing the show that she can do better on her own.
His sister becoming friend with the jump-off is such a betrayal. I feel for the girls. Thanksgiving and Christmas will be interesting.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Since David is in construction, depending on how much they bought the land for, they still might have realized a tiny profit.
> I personally liked the house as it reminded me of a house in South of France however the furniture on the other hand were too fussy and formal for my taste.
> Nevertheless, on a decorating POV it was consistent.
> I think that they priced too high to begin with, especially since the house was highly personalized.
> Their new rental's view is too die for. I am surprised that she decided to move into such an older house since she has so many worries about the environmental dangers.
> IMO, *they will be divorcing before the two little ones reach college. David is over her and I am thinking that she might realize while viewing the show that she can do better on her own.*
> His sister becoming friend with the jump-off is such a betrayal. I feel for the girls. Thanksgiving and Christmas will be interesting.



that is exactly what i think he is waiting for - those girls to get a little older!  he knows with shannon who tries for some stupid reason to include them in converstations that they have no business in there is no telling what could happen!   but i don't believe for a minute she realizes she can do better on her own!  the way she kept telling him to defend her/speak up for her against his mother proves that to me.   she wants to make sure that people see that!


----------



## lulilu

andral5 said:


> Very interesting analysis. And it might be true. A short sale maybe?
> 
> Regarding the clothes on ebay, I've seen while they were listed and while nothing wowed me, there were a bunch of bids on them. I have no idea why though. Only because she listed them with her name? Anyone could do that. I could too!



I read that she said her girls needed new band equipment so she told them to make money by selling her stuff on ebay.  She claimed they did "all the work" listing the stuff.  I don't believe it.  I didn't think any of it was particularly enticing, but apparently others bid on it.


----------



## Gblb

Saw these articles regarding Shannon, eBay and the rental home. Shannon said LOCK was writing new songs and needed new instruments. Shannon says she wanted to teach her daughters the value of a dollar. 

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/09/30/shannon-beador-selling-used-clothes-on-ebay/

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...s-renting-home-shannon-beador-money-problems/


----------



## imgg

I can't imagine Kelly's husband watching the show now and staying with her after she talks so much crap about him on air.  He is no prince, but I just can't imagine how people can talk about their spouse on National TV and then stay together.  I doubt they will be married much longer, they seem to despise each other.


----------



## Swanky

Regarding Shannon's house, I get it.  We sold our last home to someone paying cash and wanted it in 3 weeks.  We couldn't pass it up because it was full asking price and we were making a healthy profit.  Didn't  actually "need" to move at all, would just be dumb not to, lol


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bag-princess said:


> WOW!!!
> that is big difference!  and i don't know about anyone else - but David does not look like a man that is madly in love with his wife at all!  i think he is just going to wait around a little longer then get out ASAP!  he never looks like he is happy around her.



I actually like both of them but yeah he sure looks a little frightened of her behavior.  I'm guessing he is afraid of what she'll do if he did just up and leave her.  I think he loves her but just can't deal with all her neurosis.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky said:


> Regarding Shannon's house, I get it.  We sold our last home to someone paying cash and wanted it in 3 weeks.  We couldn't pass it up because it was full asking price and we were making a healthy profit.  Didn't  actually "need" to move at all, would just be dumb not to, lol



The difference here is that you got full asking price.  They sure didn't.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky said:


> Regarding Shannon's house, I get it.  We sold our last home to someone paying cash and wanted it in 3 weeks.  We couldn't pass it up because it was full asking price and we were making a healthy profit.  Didn't  actually "need" to move at all, would just be dumb not to, lol



i'd have movers working round the clock for a quick cash close and a profit! 

i don't think it's a bank owned/short  sale, it would be public knowledge...and those take a long time to close.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I read that she said her girls needed new band equipment so she told them to make money by selling her stuff on ebay.  She claimed they did "all the work" listing the stuff.  I don't believe it.  I didn't think any of it was particularly enticing, but apparently others bid on it.



those spoiled girls??  nope - don't believe that either!  i wish i could have seen it to read the listing descriptions now! 





bagnshoofetish said:


> I actually like both of them but yeah he sure looks a little frightened of her behavior.  I'm guessing he is afraid of what she'll do if he did just up and leave her.  I think he loves her but just can't deal with all her neurosis.



he seems to be very concerned about what she would do if he left her now!  he knows she is cukoo for cocoa puffs!   i don't know how he deals with her - i bet shopping for even simple things is so painful and time consuming because of her neurosis about every single thing!   i can't imagine looking for something as important as a house!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> those spoiled girls??  nope - don't believe that either!  i wish i could have seen it to read the listing descriptions now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he seems to be very concerned about what she would do if he left her now!  he knows she is cukoo for cocoa puffs!   i don't know how he deals with her - i bet shopping for even simple things is so painful and time consuming because of her neurosis about every single thing!   i can't imagine looking for something as important as a house!


While she might not be your cup of tea, in my time in California I met many women like Shannon.
I like her more than David. His voice gets on my last nerves. He sounds like he is whining non stop....I can't picture him on construction sites...


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> While she might not be your cup of tea, in my time in California I met many women like Shannon.
> I like her more than David. His voice gets on my last nerves. He sounds like he is whining non stop....I can't picture him on construction sites...





he may sound like he is whining non-stop but shannon is actually doing the non-stop whining!


----------



## andral5

guccimamma said:


> i'd have movers working round the clock for a quick cash close and a profit!
> 
> i don't think it's a bank owned/short  sale, it would be public knowledge...and those take a long time to close.



Well, they've been trying to sell it for quite a while. Maybe the sellers didn't meet the bank's requirements.


----------



## Ceeyahd

andral5 said:


> Well, they've been trying to sell it for quite a while. Maybe the sellers didn't meet the bank's requirements.



A friend / acquaintance had a property that was listed for sale during their divorce, The property sat on the market a long time. I had looked at the listing and remember that  it didn't appear to be listed by or for the bank. However, somewhat abruptly the friend had to move per the bank, and the bank gave her a financial incentive to be out by a certain date. It was not a 30 day time frame. The situation was odd and different than what I had heard or read about during the period of time bank owned properties were constant here on the west coast.


----------



## myheartispink

Jim'a reaction when Meghan was talking about her depression was just... wow. At BEST it was bored. Honestly I don't think he even likes her. I know they seem to have a strange relationship but he seemed like he was mocking her. I'm not a fan of her but even I felt sorry for her.


----------



## myheartispink

And Shannon with the health neuroses, oh man. She is next level. She needs to follow Sci Babe!


----------



## imgg

myheartispink said:


> Jim'a reaction when Meghan was talking about her depression was just... wow. At BEST it was bored. Honestly I don't think he even likes her. I know they seem to have a strange relationship but he seemed like he was mocking her. I'm not a fan of her but even I felt sorry for her.


I don't think he likes anyone but himself.  He only went to the Dubrow party for Terry and it was cute that Meghan thought it was because of her.


----------



## bag-princess

myheartispink said:


> Jim'a reaction when Meghan was talking about her depression was just... wow. At BEST it was bored. Honestly I don't think he even likes her. I know they seem to have a strange relationship but he seemed like he was mocking her. I'm not a fan of her but even I felt sorry for her.




nope - don't feel sorry for her at all.   as my grandmother used to say - "you picked him! now deal with it!"  
he always looks like he can barely tolerate her,  i totally understand because when she is on the tv i feel like this


----------



## JNH14

bag-princess said:


> nope - don't feel sorry for her at all.   as my grandmother used to say - "you picked him! now deal with it!"
> he always looks like he can barely tolerate her,  i totally understand because when she is on the tv i feel like this


That's funny, my Grandma used to say "You made your bed, now lie in it..."


----------



## bag-princess

JNH14 said:


> That's funny, my Grandma used to say "You made your bed, now lie in it..."




yea she said that one,too!   the one i use depends on how i feel!


----------



## coconutsboston

myheartispink said:


> Jim'a reaction when Meghan was talking about her depression was just... wow. At BEST it was bored. Honestly I don't think he even likes her. I know they seem to have a strange relationship but he seemed like he was mocking her. I'm not a fan of her but even I felt sorry for her.



He visibly glazes over every time she opens her mouth, and that was no exception. He really did come across as mocking.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> *He visibly glazes over every time she opens her mouth*, and that was no exception. He really did come across as mocking.




he really does - unless she is talking about those damn candles!!  then he has a smile on his face!


----------



## cdtracing

Jim has a candle fetish.   It's the only thing that seems to stir his passion.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Jim has a candle fetish. *  It's the only thing that seems to stir his passion*.



told you!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

last night episode where they go to Dublin was depressing - how can this show continually ruin such wonderful trips?
Hilarious that they flew on Air Ethiopia - guess even airlines don't want to be associated with this show/franchise anymore and be a sponsor
Kelly is just vile (both her comments to Heather and her comment to Shannon about Tamra and her relationship with her daughter). I don't like Tamra but Kelly's comment was really out of line. I can understand Tamra being very upset but thought the scene in the bus with her hyperventilating look faked to me.
First time I've actually liked Meghan when Kelly was going on about how she had been wrongly accused of investigating Heather's financing for her home and Meghan quipped "Sounds more like something I would do".
Shannon and Tamra are both sh*t stirrers - none of the drama would have happened if they didn't go tattling.
Feel so sorry for the people of Ireland to be inflicted with these women. (And there is way more to Ireland than pub crawls - why cant' they show the beautiful city of Dublin, some of the countryside, the historic homes etc)
Honestly would have preferred to hear more about Meghan's ancestry than watch a bunch of middle age women get drunk on shooters in the afternoon


----------



## imgg

Kelly needs some some mental heath help ASAP.

Vicki is so desperate. 

Shannon is weird

Why do I continue to watch this show!


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> last night episode where they go to Dublin was depressing - how can this show continually ruin such wonderful trips?
> Hilarious that they flew on Air Ethiopia - guess even airlines don't want to be associated with this show/franchise anymore and be a sponsor
> Kelly is just vile (both her comments to Heather and her comment to Shannon about Tamra and her relationship with her daughter). I don't like Tamra but Kelly's comment was really out of line. I can understand Tamra being very upset but thought the scene in the bus with her hyperventilating look faked to me.
> First time I've actually liked Meghan when Kelly was going on about how she had been wrongly accused of investigating Heather's financing for her home and Meghan quipped "Sounds more like something I would do".
> Shannon and Tamra are both sh*t stirrers - none of the drama would have happened if they didn't go tattling.
> Feel so sorry for the people of Ireland to be inflicted with these women. (And there is way more to Ireland than pub crawls - why cant' they show the beautiful city of Dublin, some of the countryside, the historic homes etc)
> Honestly would have preferred to hear more about Meghan's ancestry than watch a bunch of middle age women get drunk on shooters in the afternoon


ITA.  This kind of behavior by Americans overseas is why people believe Americans are A-holes.  I felt sorry for the other people in the pub & in the store. If that had been my place of business, I would have asked them to leave.

Kelly is crazy train on steroids. Could someone please tell me how she got on the show???  Viki  is desperately seeking attention.  That cop she's dating should run for the hills.  Tamra & Heather are sh!t stirrers but Kelly was totally out of line making that comment about Tamra 's daughter.  But I do think the hyperventilating scene was staged.  Another wonder trip that would have been a pleasure to watch has been ruined by a bunch of entitled, drunk, middle aged women who have absolutely no class at all.


----------



## AECornell

I totally agree with this. As an American living abroad I cringe when I hear other Americans (tourists) walking around. I sometimes just want to shout out "I'm sorry we're not all like that! I apologise!" To be fair most of the times its younger people acting a certain way and with a specific tone in their voice.



cdtracing said:


> ITA.  This kind of behavior by Americans overseas is why people believe Americans are A-holes.  I felt sorry for the


----------



## cdtracing

I can just imagine what their bus driver has to say about them when he's off duty.


----------



## pursegrl12

Tamra hyperventilating--MAJOR eyeroll


----------



## La Comtesse

cdtracing said:


> I can just imagine what their bus driver has to say about them when he's off duty.


They should have done an interview with him regarding that.  It would have been more interesting than the show.  I wonder if Vicki tried to molest him too.


----------



## cafecreme15

So annoyed last night's episode isn't posted on bravotv.com yet! They keep posting short clips from the episode, but how about the entire thing??


----------



## bagnshoofetish

CanuckBagLover said:


> last night episode where they go to Dublin was depressing - how can this show continually ruin such wonderful trips?
> Hilarious that they flew on Air Ethiopia - guess even airlines don't want to be associated with this show/franchise anymore and be a sponsor
> Kelly is just vile (both her comments to Heather and her comment to Shannon about Tamra and her relationship with her daughter). I don't like Tamra but Kelly's comment was really out of line. I can understand Tamra being very upset but thought the scene in the bus with her hyperventilating look faked to me.
> First time I've actually liked Meghan when Kelly was going on about how she had been wrongly accused of investigating Heather's financing for her home and Meghan quipped "Sounds more like something I would do".
> Shannon and Tamra are both sh*t stirrers - none of the drama would have happened if they didn't go tattling.
> Feel so sorry for the people of Ireland to be inflicted with these women. (And there is way more to Ireland than pub crawls - why cant' they show the beautiful city of Dublin, some of the countryside, the historic homes etc)
> Honestly would have preferred to hear more about Meghan's ancestry than watch a bunch of middle age women get drunk on shooters in the afternoon



Ditto to it all.

For ONCE I agree with Vicky, "what a bunch of hillbillies" but then she went on to embarrass herself as a typical ugly tourist by screaming out at the Irish dancer then grinding on some random dude.  Wonder what her new bf thought of that. 

And I just cannot with Kelly.  She is rude and vulgar.  "Lucky Charms"?  Are you kidding me?  What a dolt.  She blurts out things like,  "Jewish people are supposed to be funny", "no wonder your husband cheated on you", "you're a c***" and now "no wonder your daughter doesn't talk to you anymore" then wonders why everyone is against her?  BECAUSE YOU ARE A VILE HUMAN BEING THATS WHY!  I'm sick of her excusing her behavior by saying things like, "I'm just un-filtered" or "I'm just joking".  Really?  Hopefully she is watching herself on TV and realizing she needs to work on herself.  You are NOT a victim Kelly.  A victim of your own behavior,  maybe...

Meghan is actually my favorite this season.  She is the youngest but is the most mature so far!  Go figure.
And yes Ireland is so beautiful but they chose to stay in stereotypical mode and do a pub crawl.  You can do that anywhere.  How lame.  But it pretty much exemplifies the caliber of people these women are.  Their level of sophistication is non-existant.
*
And the producers know there is no show unless they are all hammered so they can get into a fight.  So contrived.
*
And is it me or is Heather fighting to get a Chanel endorsement?  Its like Chanel threw up all over her down to her little umbrella bag.  Mix it up girl.  You look like a walking billboard.
*
*


----------



## pursegrl12

the best part of the whole Kelly-Tamra fight was Heather coming over very hastily and telling Kelly that "she's never been thrown out of a store in her whole life!!" I was dying


----------



## absolutpink

^^^ agree with the Heather-Chanel comment. Doesn't matter how expensive the brand, it still looks tacky when you're covered head to toe in it. 

Kelly's behavior keeps leaving me speechless, and that's hard to do. The woman needs some serious help with her mental health!


----------



## JNH14

Another train wreck Real Housewives show-they are all such mean women no matter which one of the shows that you watch. Why don't they try to find some decent human beings? [emoji15]


----------



## Prettyn

JNH14 said:


> Another train wreck Real Housewives show-they are all such mean women no matter which one of the shows that you watch. Why don't they try to find some decent human beings? [emoji15]


Bravo wants indecent immature 40-50 something year olds to act like teenagers so they can increase their ratings. Otherwise no one would really want to watch normal family/friends getting along. The only reason why I watch This show :1)gorgeous homes 2)high end fashion ( Hermes, Chanel, LV )  3) it keeps me on the treadmill a little longer!


----------



## limom

Did I hear correctly when the girls came back to the hotel, one of them was saying crazy town coming???
Heather is a pretentious azz. I bet u the loan officer was delighted to out her. 
I wonder if she is still employed. That is so unprofessional.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> Jim has a candle fetish.   It's the only thing that seems to stir his passion.



it's so funny.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I've been trying to give Kelly a chance all season long but her behavior in last night's episode was horrific. The whole disastrous incident could have been avoided if she'd just said, "I'm sorry my jokes are annoying everyone. I'll stop." What she said to Heather was unbelievably insulting. Plus, the fact that she told Tamra what she'd learned about Heather financing her lot and the low blow regarding Tamra and her daughter... I was flabbergasted! I really hope this is just an act for the show and that she's not really like that in her everyday life.


----------



## guccimamma

i wish i could see heather kicked out of the department store bathroom.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> i wish i could see heather kicked out of the department store bathroom.


Not to mention that it looked like a Louis Vuitton store too!  (note they did not allow them to shoot inside or even get a shot of the sign outside!)  It adds to the total 'BWAHAHAHAHAHA!' factor!


----------



## DrDior

I've been in that store. It's a LV shop attached to a high end Dublin mall. I think I'm with Heather on this one ... I'd have been ****** if I'd been kicked out too. That said, I did once watch tourists in that store act like complete as*es, so it's not the first time the LV staff there has seen bad behavior.

In other news, just read Kelly's blog. It's official: her head is completely wedged up her own *ss. #delusional #victim_complex


----------



## cdtracing

La Comtesse said:


> They should have done an interview with him regarding that.  It would have been more interesting than the show.  I wonder if Vicki tried to molest him too.



I detest Viki to begin with but she was so disgusting!  Who in the world wants to watch some drunk middle aged woman hump random men??!!???!!!  And while I think Heather is a pretenchous elitist, I would have been pissed to the hilt if I got asked to leave a store because of my companion's behavior!!!  I did think it was funny when Heather told Kelly she didn't care when Kelly was trying to excuse her behavior by saying Tamra hit her!  If Kelly had talke sh!t about any of my kids, she would have been spitting chicklets.  She has no class, no tact, no manners, no decorum, & apparently no brains.  I have a funny feeling, after last night, I'll be crossing another Real Housewives show off my list.  These women are disgusting!!

And I agree with the other posts....Heather needs to lighten up on the Chanel.  Dressing from head to toe in Chanel makes her look like rich trailer trash trying to show off how much they have!!!


----------



## pjhm

Kelly is a crackpot, certifiably nuts, but didn't Tamra fan the flames when she repeated the loan/lot story about Heather?
(Kelly better stick with her husband 'cuz he's the only one who can stand her.)


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my...this episode was pitiful. It's hard to believe that women this age act like savage, spoiled children. Tamra and Shannon are plain trouble makers carrying tales, Kelly is professionally crazy, and Vicki might as well remove her clothes and jump in bed with every man who looks her way.  There's nothing remotely tactful about this group of women.   I don't care how drunk they get.  Why couldn't we see some genuine fun from being in Ireland?  It's embarrassing for other Americans that the network allows the women to act so vulgar and disrespectful to the people of Ireland too.  As far as I'm concerned, Kelly desperately needs some anger counseling as her explosive behavior is mean and hurtful.   Vicki is disgusting when she's flirting with every man who looks at her.   She needs to dress appropriately as she's not a young woman any longer. Of course her behavior puts her more as slutty than lady like.  I realize that this is a reality show, but in the end, these women have careers and families that have to be adversely affected by this unacceptable behavior


----------



## Prufrock613

Vicki's behavoir was deplorable, at best.  Had a man acted like that, it would be viewed in a much different way.

Kelly- get yourself to rehab ASAP.  
She is intolerable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DrDior said:


> I've been in that store. It's a LV shop attached to a high end Dublin mall. I think I'm with Heather on this one ... I'd have been ****** if I'd been kicked out too. That said, I did once watch tourists in that store act like complete as*es, so it's not the first time the LV staff there has seen bad behavior.
> 
> In other news, just read Kelly's blog. It's official: her head is completely wedged up her own *ss. #delusional #victim_complex



I'm with you on Heather too - I would be upset too - I just don't think she explains herself well but she is trying to call out the other women's behavior.  And I know there has been crazy behavior in past seasons, but this season seems to have reached a new low.


----------



## Creativelyswank

This rings so true for Kelly:

Unstable personal relationships that alternate between idealization—“I’m so in love!”—and devaluation—“I hate her.” This is also sometimes known as "splitting."

http://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Mental-Health-Conditions/Borderline-Personality-Disorder


----------



## horse17

chaneljewel said:


> Oh my...this episode was pitiful. It's hard to believe that women this age act like savage, spoiled children. Tamra and Shannon are plain trouble makers carrying tales, Kelly is professionally crazy, and Vicki might as well remove her clothes and jump in bed with every man who looks her way.  There's nothing remotely tactful about this group of women.   I don't care how drunk they get.  Why couldn't we see some genuine fun from being in Ireland?  It's embarrassing for other Americans that the network allows the women to act so vulgar and disrespectful to the people of Ireland too.  As far as I'm concerned, Kelly desperately needs some anger counseling as her explosive behavior is mean and hurtful.   Vicki is disgusting when she's flirting with every man who looks at her.   She needs to dress appropriately as she's not a young woman any longer. Of course her behavior puts her more as slutty than lady like.  I realize that this is a reality show, but in the end, these women have careers and families that have to be adversely affected by this unacceptable behavior


I agree....I can not believe how Vicki acts......she needs to get rid of the ripped jeans...


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> This rings so true for Kelly:
> 
> Unstable personal relationships that alternate between idealization—“I’m so in love!”—and devaluation—“I hate her.” This is also sometimes known as "splitting."
> 
> http://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Mental-Health-Conditions/Borderline-Personality-Disorder


In my unprofessional opinion I do not think Kelly is borderline, although she may have borderline traits.  She has been pretty consistent and open about not being in love with her husband and only with him for their daughter and I am sure financially.  She comes across to me as someone with a lot of anger issues coupled by being way too emotional.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I agree....I can not believe how Vicki acts......she needs to get rid of the ripped jeans...


Vicki is just delusional!


----------



## andral5

imgg said:


> In my unprofessional opinion I do not think Kelly is borderline, although she may have borderline traits.  She has been pretty consistent and open about not being in love with her husband and only with him for their daughter and I am sure financially.  She comes across to me as someone with a lot of anger issues coupled by being way too emotional.



And all this amplified by alcohol. When she's sober (when? rarely), she seems a normal person, if not nice. But drunkards have no filters whatsoever, hence her obnoxious behavior.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

andral5 said:


> And all this amplified by alcohol. When she's sober (when? rarely), she seems a normal person, if not nice. But drunkards have no filters whatsoever, hence her obnoxious behavior.


I think the same goes for Tamara.  They are both pleasant enough when sober but after a few tequilas their true selves emerge and all the hate and anger come out.


----------



## TC1

Kelly has stated on camera that one of the reasons she's staying with her husband is because she doesn't want to lose any time/custody of her daughter. So, for her to say that about Tamra & her daughters relationship (which is strained from a divorce) is a dick move.


----------



## rockhollow

Oh no, the ladies in Ireland!
A very sad showing of American tourists in foreign lands.
There were so many 'cringe-worthy' moments with these ladies - and I feel kind calling them ladies, really very few of them acted lady like.

I like Vicki, I always cut her slack for some reason. But her behaviour in Ireland was just too much for me.
Goodness, that woman mauled every single man she saw. 
Who would think a pub crawl would be an appropriate activity for these middle aged women?
The dirty dancing was truly a really embarsssing moment. Her outfit and grinding in the pub - I can't even put into words.
I'm not even American, and felt like i wanted to apologize to the Irish pubic.

And then to take them shopping after all that drinking - if Bravo wanted to make a scene, they did!
Rushing those drunken women back to the hotel would have been the kind thing to do.

I can"t believe we have 2more shows of them in Ireland.


----------



## Cw8307

I can't even watch this haha.  I don't get why we give these people so much attention.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Cw8307 said:


> I can't even watch this haha.  I don't get why we give these people so much attention.


Because its a freak show and its hard not to look!  LOL


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Oh no, the ladies in Ireland!
> A very sad showing of American tourists in foreign lands.
> There were so many 'cringe-worthy' moments with these ladies - and I feel kind calling them ladies, really very few of them acted lady like.
> 
> I like Vicki, I always cut her slack for some reason. But her behaviour in Ireland was just too much for me.
> Goodness, that woman mauled every single man she saw.
> Who would think a pub crawl would be an appropriate activity for these middle aged women?
> The dirty dancing was truly a really embarsssing moment. Her outfit and grinding in the pub - I can't even put into words.
> I'm not even American, and felt like i wanted to apologize to the Irish pubic.
> 
> And then to take them shopping after all that drinking - if Bravo wanted to make a scene, they did!
> Rushing those drunken women back to the hotel would have been the kind thing to do.
> 
> I can"t believe we have 2more shows of them in Ireland.


Shopping probably wasn't the best idea, but I think Heather was trying to avoid another pub and more drinking and she was right on that point.  It looked to me going into the store was more spur of the moment (and not orchestrated by Bravo) since the cameras I don't believe were allowed in.
But yes this was a really pathetic episode.


----------



## Creativelyswank

TC1 said:


> Kelly has stated on camera that one of the reasons she's staying with her husband is because she doesn't want to lose any time/custody of her daughter. So, for her to say that about Tamra & her daughters relationship (which is strained from a divorce) is a dick move.


I think she is saying it because she fears it will happen to her. I think most of the time she is acting out of fear and her words highlight her insecurities.  Tamra was spot on with her initial analysis of her being a hurt and damaged person, however that doesn't mean people need to stand in the line of her fire.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Shopping probably wasn't the best idea, but I think Heather was trying to avoid another pub and more drinking and she was right on that point.  It looked to me going into the store was more spur of the moment (and not orchestrated by Bravo) since the cameras I don't believe were allowed in.
> But yes this was a really pathetic episode.


 

Yes, I went and read the blogs at Bravo, and Heather said she didn't want to go to another pub and thought some retail therapy would be better.  I know I would have enjoyed watching the ladies shopping so much more than drinking.

I know that Kelly brought a lot of this on herself, but I think she's a really damaged person, and I was feeling a bit for her. It won't last long I think, as all the ladies in their blogs seem to say worst is coming next week.
We see that her marriage is so unhealthy and damaging everyone involved. Even from just the bit we get to see, I'm sure the daughter is well aware of her parents toxic relationship - then throw alcohol in on it - it can't be a very nice house to grow up in.
Kelly needs to grow up and take responsibility - take your daughter out of that toxic environment - stop thinking about herself and think about the poor young daughter!


----------



## horse17

TC1 said:


> Kelly has stated on camera that one of the reasons she's staying with her husband is because she doesn't want to lose any time/custody of her daughter. So, for her to say that about Tamra & her daughters relationship (which is strained from a divorce) is a dick move.


Kelly better re evaluate how she portrays herself on national tv.....esp if she is concerened about custody of her daughter....I'm convinced that she is trying to be the ""Tre" of RHOC...


----------



## Ceeyahd

horse17 said:


> Kelly better re evaluate how she portrays herself on national tv.....esp if she is concerened about custody of her daughter....I'm convinced that she is trying to be the ""Tre" of RHOC...



Tre? How is she trying to be Teresa? I agree with her antics displayed on national TV portraying her in an awful light.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Vicki and Tamra seem to be in a good place at this point in the season... I'm so curious to see what Vicki said or did to warrant Tamra screeching in her face.


----------



## Creativelyswank

imgg said:


> In my unprofessional opinion I do not think Kelly is borderline, although she may have borderline traits.  She has been pretty consistent and open about not being in love with her husband and only with him for their daughter and I am sure financially.  She comes across to me as someone with a lot of anger issues coupled by being way too emotional.


Honestly if this is how she acts on camera I can't imagine how she behaves off. My main point was how her opinion changes so rapidly about people, she did the same with Heather. One minute she was mocking her and the next she was singing her praises after the dunes accident. She doesn't seem to have a healthy grasp on a rational thought process or proper emotional processing. It's really sad her daughter is witness to it. I agree with the ^ if she doesn't clean herself up she will be in the same camp as Tamara.


----------



## cdtracing

I know all this BS drama makes for the ratings Bravo wants, but I cannot understand why these women want to go to another country that has so much to offer & spend their time getting hammered.  Megan is not drinking because she's pregnant..good for her.  At the moment, she comes across as the most mature of the bunch.  Heather doesn't seem the type to get 3 sheets in the wind drunk, so good for her.  Viki, Shannon, Tamra, & Kelly are a whole different ball game.  That seems to be all they do....get $hitfaced drunk & B*tch at each other!!!!  This is not the first trip they've taken together where we seen this behavior.  There is so much to see & do in Ireland besides getting hammered doing the pub crawl.  While going to a real Irish pub having a drink, & enjoying the food, ambiance & the people there can be a pleasant experience, getting hammered, woohooing, grinding on random men, cursing each other out at the top of their lungs & making a spectacle of yourself is lame & disrespectful of everyone in the room!!  Honestly, why go on what should be a wonderful trip to another country just to get drunk & show you A$$ when you can stay home & do the same thing?  If these Housewives cannot behave better that a 5 yr old, they should do the rest of the world a favor & stay home.   From what I read in the blogs, this Ireland trip is only going to get worse.  What a fine example these women make for Americans overseas!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vicki, Tamra, Shannon and Kelly drink because they are miserable in their personal lives.  They are self medicating.


----------



## guccimamma

kelly is a nasty drunk.  now that she is on TV, her husband has even more leverage in a divorce.


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicki, Tamra, Shannon and Kelly drink because they are miserable in their personal lives.  They are self medicating.



That's still not an excuse to behave like they do.  I agree they are miserable & they should focus on doing what they need to do to improve their lives.  Getting drunk all the time may be self medicating but all it's going to do is lead to liver failure.  That whole episode was one on going cringe fest.  I'm ashamed to say these women are Americans.  I'm sure Ireland will be glad when they leave.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> kelly is a nasty drunk.  now that she is on TV, her husband has even more leverage in a divorce.


I agree but he's a drunk too.  If both of them were smart, they would be mindful of their behavior, especially on camera.  All this footage is nothing but ammunition for a really nasty divorce.  So far, Kelly looks worse than her husband.  I can't even imagine how they act when the cameras aren't rolling.


----------



## lulilu

I am not anti-alcohol, but these women are beyond the pale.  Every show is a drunk fest.  Not a good look on women their age.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> I am not anti-alcohol, but these women are beyond the pale.  Every show is a drunk fest.  Not a good look on women their age.



I'm not anti-alcohol either but I believe in moderation.  These women drink more than I ever have.  When I do have an adult beverage, it's rarely before 5 pm & I don't drink if I'm going to be driving.   These women drink at lunches, they drink before they go anywhere, drink while they're there, & drink when they get home.  I wonder if they have some super hangover remedy they take???  If I drank as much as they do, I wouldn't be able to function the next day because of a hangover!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Speaking of alcohol, vicki could not have been less supportive of Tamra not drinking!! She was basically forcing her to drink!

I know Tamra is a big girl and did freely choose to drink them, but vicki showed ZERO support!! Who does that to a friend??!


----------



## cdtracing

Sophie-Rose said:


> Speaking of alcohol, vicki could not have been less supportive of Tamra not drinking!! She was basically forcing her to drink!
> 
> I know Tamra is a big girl and did freely choose to drink them, but vicki showed ZERO support!! Who does that to a friend??!



Apparently, when Viki drinks, everybody has to drink with her!!  No, if your companion doesn't want to drink for whatever reason, you don't coerce them to drink if you are truly their friend.  I have friends who don't drink at all & will usually have tea or a sparkling water.  I have never tried to get them to drink.  It's a personal decision & I respect theirs.


----------



## JNH14

The only way these women seem to survive their own selves is to drink...if I keep watching RH shows I may need to start drinking! [emoji6]


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> The only way these women seem to survive their own selves is to drink...if I keep watching RH shows I may need to start drinking! [emoji6]


You can always start your own drinking game to watch the shows.  I have been weaning myself off some of these shows because they have become so negative.  I have stopped watching RHNJ & ATL, I'm thankful RHNY season is over & am not sure if I'll be watching it anymore, I won't be watching Texas or DC if they're renewed, & the jury is still out on BH.  I couldn't care less about VP Rules.  

Maybe Bravo should combine some of the shows...they can combine VP Rules, OC, & Texas & just call it Drunk Fools.


----------



## Deco

I haven't been able to tune in and instead come here to read the comments.  Much more entertaining and relatable than the show itself.  After I saw the previews of Tamra hyperventilating, I thought hell no, can't sit through that.  reading your comments I'm glad I haven't watched and will skip the Ireland debauchery.  Fall down drunk people bore me to tears.  I had one in my house a couple of weeks ago, recent fiancee of one of my best friends.  I won't be socializing with them as a couple anymore.  What a drag.


----------



## JNH14

LOL-you're right-just change the channel and sip a glass of wine [emoji485]


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> You can always start your own drinking game to watch the shows.  I have been weaning myself off some of these shows because they have become so negative.  I have stopped watching RHNJ & ATL, I'm thankful RHNY season is over & am not sure if I'll be watching it anymore, I won't be watching Texas or DC if they're renewed, & the jury is still out on BH.  I couldn't care less about VP Rules.
> 
> Maybe Bravo should combine some of the shows...they can combine VP Rules, OC, & Texas & just call it Drunk Fools.



This is why I like Ladies of London so much. Very similar to the Real Housewives format, but has more of the fluff, luxury eye candy, and light drama of the RH shows of yesteryear.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cdtracing said:


> That's still not an excuse to behave like they do.  I agree they are miserable & they should focus on doing what they need to do to improve their lives.  Getting drunk all the time may be self medicating but all it's going to do is lead to liver failure.  That whole episode was one on going cringe fest.  I'm ashamed to say these women are Americans.  I'm sure Ireland will be glad when they leave.



Oh I wasn't excusing their behavior at all.  On the contrary, they could all use AA IMO.  They need to be accountable and AA helps people do just that.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cdtracing said:


> I'm not anti-alcohol either but I believe in moderation.  These women drink more than I ever have.  When I do have an adult beverage, it's rarely before 5 pm & I don't drink if I'm going to be driving.   These women drink at lunches, they drink before they go anywhere, drink while they're there, & drink when they get home.  I wonder if they have some super hangover remedy they take???  If I drank as much as they do, I wouldn't be able to function the next day because of a hangover!



Thats what alcoholism is all about.  The belief that you "need" it to function in social or potentially stressful situations.  I don't know what stage they are in but they are well on their way.  Heather is what you would call a normal drinker.  She doesn't need it to have fun or to cope.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cafecreme15 said:


> This is why I like Ladies of London so much. Very similar to the Real Housewives format, but has more of the fluff, luxury eye candy, and light drama of the RH shows of yesteryear.



I think they should just follow Caroline S. around all day and play in her closet.  I'd watch that!


----------



## cafecreme15

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think they should just follow Caroline S. around all day and play in her closet.  I'd watch that!


I totally agree! I'd love for her to get her own spin off. I will be at an event with Andy Cohen in November, so if I get the chance to speak to him individually...I am not above mixing business with pleasure in this instance and making the suggestion!!


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> Thats what alcoholism is all about.  The belief that you "need" it to function in social or potentially stressful situations.  I don't know what stage they are in but they are well on their way.  Heather is what you would call a normal drinker.  She doesn't need it to have fun or to cope.



I know all about alcoholics.  My first husband was one & living with him was HELL!!  The best diet I ever went on was when I divorced him.  I dropped 250 lbs of dead weight instantly!!!!
Yes...other than Megan & Heather, these women need to find the closest AA meeting & start attending.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> I agree but he's a drunk too.  If both of them were smart, they would be mindful of their behavior, especially on camera.  All this footage is nothing but ammunition for a really nasty divorce.  So far, Kelly looks worse than her husband.  I can't even imagine how they act when the cameras aren't rolling.



yes, they both are.  he has shown a bit of it on camera, but her behavior has been the worst...so far.

her family seems to be a bunch of lazy alcoholics who spend their day doing nothing but prepping for the next rhoc shoot.  i hope that isn't their reality.

the whole situation is so strange to me,  put all of your marital woes/agressive alcoholic behavior on camera....then complain when you don't look good.


----------



## myheartispink

Vicki's behavior was so awkward to watch. She is desperate. And if a man had been groping and catcalling and being so sleazy and disrespectful, I'd be up in arms about it. It's just gross. How embarrassing.


----------



## myheartispink

Kelly won't be back next season right? Because she needs serious help!


----------



## guccimamma

myheartispink said:


> Vicki's behavior was so awkward to watch. She is desperate. And if a man had been groping and catcalling and being so sleazy and disrespectful, I'd be up in arms about it. It's just gross. How embarrassing.



that's why i give brianna a pass when she says negative/snarky things about her mom.  vicky is really out there at times.


----------



## cdtracing

Honestly, I don't understand why Andy & Bravo think watching a bunch of classless, trashy drunk women is enjoyable.  There is nothing appealing about watching mean, nasty, middle aged, drunk women scream, curse & behave like they do.  If any of my friends acted like that, I would have left & gone back to the hotel, even if I had to walk there.  These women have no shame because they're not embarrassed by their own behavior.  They'll say their sorry but like all alcoholics, they're not sorry to do anything to stop the behavior.  They're just sorry everyone is mad at them.  This is apparently how Ickie Viki goes through life.  "I'm sorry" til the next time she does it again.  This goes for booze, men, cancer, lies, manipulations, ect!!!  Kelly, too, for that matter.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> that's why i give brianna a pass when she says negative/snarky things about her mom.  vicky is really out there at times.


I give Brianna a pass too.  I know she sponges off her mom but look what she has to put up with.  I would say she's earned all those "gifts".  I have a lot of respect for Michael.  He stays out of it & off the show as much as possible.  And he doesn't cut Viki any slack.


----------



## cdtracing

myheartispink said:


> Kelly won't be back next season right? Because she needs serious help!


I hope not but if she really brings in the ratings, Bravo will probably bring her back.  If Kelly is on next season, I'll cross OC off my list.  That's one crazy train to avoid at all costs.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> yes, they both are.  he has shown a bit of it on camera, but her behavior has been the worst...so far.
> 
> her family seems to be a bunch of lazy alcoholics who spend their day doing nothing but prepping for the next rhoc shoot.  i hope that isn't their reality.
> 
> the whole situation is so strange to me, * put all of your marital woes/agressive alcoholic behavior on camera....then complain when you don't look good.*


ITA
That's because she's delusional on top of being a mean, nasty drunk.


----------



## cdtracing

myheartispink said:


> Vicki's behavior was so awkward to watch. She is desperate. And if a man had been groping and catcalling and being so sleazy and disrespectful, I'd be up in arms about it. It's just gross. How embarrassing.



If a man was acting like this, groping & grinding on random women in a public place, he would be locked up.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> yes, they both are.  he has shown a bit of it on camera, but her behavior has been the worst...so far.
> 
> her family seems to be a *bunch of lazy alcoholics *who spend their day doing nothing but prepping for the next rhoc shoot.


For sure, who else has a bar on each floor of their house?


----------



## guccimamma

i love a drink, but at a certain point you need to examine your life....this is really pathetic.


----------



## horse17

Ceeyahd said:


> Tre? How is she trying to be Teresa? I agree with her antics displayed on national TV portraying her in an awful light.


seems to me that Kelly is acting waaaay over the top...aka Tre......breaking the barrier for being outrageous..also, it may be that she thinks that acting in this way will ensure her a permanent spot on RH..


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> kelly is a nasty drunk.  now that she is on TV, her husband has even more leverage in a divorce.


exactly!..that's why I don't understand these woman who act like this!..if its true she is in a bad marriage, this behavior could be a factor if they ever divorce


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> For sure, who else has a bar on each floor of their house?


just one floor for me...excluding my patio.....lol


----------



## horse17

myheartispink said:


> Vicki's behavior was so awkward to watch. She is desperate. And if a man had been groping and catcalling and being so sleazy and disrespectful, I'd be up in arms about it. It's just gross. How embarrassing.


AND.... if a man Vicki didn't like was acting like Vicki...TO Vicki, she would be pissed....


----------



## horse17

Sophie-Rose said:


> Speaking of alcohol, vicki could not have been less supportive of Tamra not drinking!! She was basically forcing her to drink!
> 
> I know Tamra is a big girl and did freely choose to drink them, but vicki showed ZERO support!! Who does that to a friend??!


I agree..but im sure you know tamara wasn't drinking because she was going to be in a fitness competition...not for any other reason.....Vicki just likes to have a drinking buddy...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cafecreme15 said:


> I totally agree! I'd love for her to get her own spin off. I will be at an event with Andy Cohen in November, so if I get the chance to speak to him individually...I am not above mixing business with pleasure in this instance and making the suggestion!!


Yes please tell him we if we want to see drunken fools, we will go find a corner bar.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cdtracing said:


> Honestly, I don't understand why Andy & Bravo think watching a bunch of classless, trashy drunk women is enjoyable.  There is nothing appealing about watching mean, nasty, middle aged, drunk women scream, curse & behave like they do.  If any of my friends acted like that, I would have left & gone back to the hotel, even if I had to walk there.  These women have no shame because they're not embarrassed by their own behavior.  They'll say their sorry but like all alcoholics, they're not sorry to do anything to stop the behavior.  They're just sorry everyone is mad at them.  This is apparently how Ickie Viki goes through life.  "I'm sorry" til the next time she does it again.  This goes for booze, men, cancer, lies, manipulations, ect!!!  Kelly, too, for that matter.


Remember when they were in Mexico and Heather treated them all to a really nice dinner at a nice restaurant?  All Vicky and Tamra did was complain and couldn't wait to go to the local watering hole so they could get smashed and dance on the tables like they were 19 year olds.  Newsflash ladies, you aren't 19 anymore.  I was totally on Heathers side on that one as they showed zero gratitude and appreciation.  I've treated my close friends to really nice dinners and they have been nothing but grateful and touched by it.  Those two seem to believe that getting drunk and acting stupid is the only way to have an enjoyable evening.  I do have friends like that too and guess what?  They are the ones I don't take to nice restaurants.


----------



## myheartispink

horse17 said:


> AND.... if a man Vicki didn't like was acting like Vicki...TO Vicki, she would be pissed....


Ugh YES!!


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> Remember when they were in Mexico and Heather treated them all to a really nice dinner at a nice restaurant?  All Vicky and Tamra did was complain and couldn't wait to go to the local watering hole so they could get smashed and dance on the tables like they were 19 year olds.  Newsflash ladies, you aren't 19 anymore.  I was totally on Heathers side on that one as they showed zero gratitude and appreciation.  I've treated my close friends to really nice dinners and they have been nothing but grateful and touched by it.  Those two seem to believe that getting drunk and acting stupid is the only way to have an enjoyable evening.  I do have friends like that too and guess what?  They are the ones I don't take to nice restaurants.



Yes, I remember that .  All I could think was what ungrateful & unappreciative biatches.  All they wanted to do was get drunk & have a Girls Gone Wild night!!!  I have some friends like that, too, & I don't take them to nice restaurants either.  The friends that I regularly have lunch with all take turns paying.  And we don't go to cheap cheesy places either.  But we go enjoy a nice meal, each other's company, & even fit a little shopping in when we can.

Remember when they went to Bali, I think it was, & Viki & Tamra got drunk & fell in the pool?  Shannon was bringing them shots that looked like Vodka & they kept calling them Fireballs?  The looks on the faces of the staff was priceless!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I remember that .  All I could think was what ungrateful & unappreciative biatches.  All they wanted to do was get drunk & have a Girls Gone Wild night!!!  I have some friends like that, too, & I don't take them to nice restaurants either.  The friends that I regularly have lunch with all take turns paying.  And we don't go to cheap cheesy places either.  But we go enjoy a nice meal, each other's company, & even fit a little shopping in when we can.
> 
> Remember when they went to Bali, I think it was, & Viki & Tamra got drunk & fell in the pool?  Shannon was bringing them shots that looked like Vodka & they kept calling them Fireballs?  The looks on the faces of the staff was priceless!!!!



Ah yes.  Another embarrassing trip.  They think they are being cute and funny.  I could see behaving like that at one of their homes if its just the three of them but in a public 4 or 5
star resort?  It screams trailer trash.


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> Ah yes.  Another embarrassing trip.  They think they are being cute and funny.  I could see behaving like that at one of their homes if its just the three of them but in a public 4 or 5
> star resort?  It screams trailer trash.


+1 100%  
Honestly, I think the only reason they don't get kicked out of a lot of places is because they're filming.  I hollared when they were asked to leave the LV store in Ireland!!  And I don't blame the store one bit!!!  Heather was pissed & I don't blame her.  It's bad when you're asked to leave an establishment because of someone else's behavior!!


----------



## swags

They are a difficult bunch to like. I think Tamra made Kelly's juvenile face grab worse than it was. They had already told her they didn't like it, she was protesting but she was pretty hammered. Tamra took it to another level by getting confrontational and telling Heather that Kelly had her realtor look into Heathers property and finances. Then Shannon telling Tamra about Kellys comment at that moment was also foolish.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Yes, Tamra seems to like to throw gas on a fire.  She is always the one revealing a little tidbit of information right at the time she knows someone is about to explode.  This season she professed to have a new found faith and be in a better place.  But I don't see it.  She is always stirring the pot.  And her anger is just as explosive as Kelly's imo, if not more-like when she threw a glass at Jeana.  She is the only one (that I recall) threatening to get physical in these encounters.  She hit Kelly and she threatened to throw Jeana in the pool.

Shannon is really stirring the pot this season too.  Maybe they do it to guarantee they stay on the show?  Maybe they need the money the show provides?  I hate watching the big fights.  I don't know who finds them entertaining.


----------



## Longchamp

I haven't been watching but sounds like "money can't buy you class" should be the theme song for the OC ladies.


----------



## JNH14

I think that applies to ALL of the Housewives shows!


----------



## rockhollow

I was surprised that we didn't see Tamra hit Kelly, but maybe they are saving it for next week.

Yes, La Comtesse, I agree with your Tamra comments. She hasn't really changed, she just wants us to think that. Leopards don''t change their spots. She just got a better PR information, and tried to change her perception on the show. It's not working, the ole Tamra is still here.

Yes, they are a difficult bunch to like.
And the way they were pounding those shots, they all became so drunk, they didn't have a clue what was going on, it was just so embarrassing. It really was painful to watch, as a woman in almost the same age bracket as them (I'm a bit older).

I can understand how frustrating it would have been for Heather, as I think she remained sober. Super drunk people are intolerable when you're sober.
I suppose Bravo will plan all drink related activities for the rest of the trip - yuck!


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> Jeez you would have thought they all survived the Titanic!  They all got a little banged up and shaken but NONE of them even broke a bone.  They all got pretty gnarly whiplash, something you can get just being rear ended.  They sure know how to milk it especially Vicky.  And what the hell was Vicky doing running around in Glamis while Brianna was home sick with the flu with her kids????  Vicky sure loved that neck brace too.  I hated that Meghan ended up kissing her *ass while Icky sat there with a smug look on her face.  All she needed was a cat on her lap to stroke.  I can't stand that woman.





bagnshoofetish said:


> That blows me away.  She would use anything for sympathy and attention.  Remember her answer to Tamara when T asked "what did you want from us"?  (regarding Brookes cancer)  She said, "I wanted you guys to bring ME a casserole or something..."  She views everything as how it can benefit her.  Bleh.
> 
> (I think its abundantly obvious I really can't stand that woman LOL!)



Earlier I said Meghan should have gone to the hospital just to be there, because it wasn't like Heather was suggesting she bring Vicki flowers and rub her feet. 

That's exactly what it sounded like Vicki wanted. That's a bit much. There's being a decent human being and then there's being expected to wait on someone hand and foot. (That's a bit much.) 



AECornell said:


> I totally agree with this. As an American living abroad I cringe when I hear other Americans (tourists) walking around. I sometimes just want to shout out "I'm sorry we're not all like that! I apologise!" To be fair most of the times its younger people acting a certain way and with a specific tone in their voice.


I know. I especially cringed at the blaspheming during the argument. My mom's side of the family is of Irish descent and Catholic, so even though I don't practice anymore, Tamra yelling, "You're a GD liar!" struck a nerve with me. 

I'm not perfect when it comes to that, though I try not to. But you don't yell that in a bar in a predominately Catholic country. 



cdtracing said:


> Apparently, when Viki drinks, everybody has to drink with her!!  No, if your companion doesn't want to drink for whatever reason, you don't coerce them to drink if you are truly their friend.  I have friends who don't drink at all & will usually have tea or a sparkling water.  I have never tried to get them to drink.  It's a personal decision & I respect theirs.



You don't coerce them to drink and you don't practically pour shots down their throat. 



horse17 said:


> exactly!..that's why I don't understand these woman who act like this!..if its true she is in a bad marriage, this behavior could be a factor if they ever divorce



Divorce and child custody.

I remember the reports of Anne Heche in the hearing to determine custody arrangements of her son, Homer, with her estranged husband. It came out that she wouldn't pack Homer the most nutritious lunches for school and she'd curse in front of him. 

I remember relating that to my dad and incredulously asking, "They look at cursing? Really?" My dad, who has been through custody hearings before regarding my older half siblings with his ex wife, responded that they look at everything.  

If they do, indeed, look at everything, Michael should show them that tape. 



JNH14 said:


> I think that applies to ALL of the Housewives shows!



And the Kardashians. (Not the show, just the family, in general.)


----------



## limom

La Comtesse said:


> ^^Yes, Tamra seems to like to throw gas on a fire.  She is always the one revealing a little tidbit of information right at the time she knows someone is about to explode.  This season she professed to have a new found faith and be in a better place.  But I don't see it.  She is always stirring the pot.  And her anger is just as explosive as Kelly's imo, if not more-like when she threw a glass at Jeana.  She is the only one (that I recall) threatening to get physical in these encounters.  She hit Kelly and she threatened to throw Jeana in the pool.
> 
> Shannon is really stirring the pot this season too.  Maybe they do it to guarantee they stay on the show?  Maybe they need the money the show provides?  I hate watching the big fights.  I don't know who finds them entertaining.


And apparently, both Shannon and Kelly engage in crazy twitter and instagram fights.
At 50, really?
Kelly even went so far as telling a person who criticized her to step away from the table!( she was heavy set).
No word.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> Honestly if this is how she acts on camera I can't imagine how she behaves off. My main point was how her opinion changes so rapidly about people, she did the same with Heather. One minute she was mocking her and the next she was singing her praises after the dunes accident. She doesn't seem to have a healthy grasp on a rational thought process or proper emotional processing. It's really sad her daughter is witness to it. I agree with the ^ if she doesn't clean herself up she will be in the same camp as Tamara.


I agree with you here, despite Kelly having several screws loose, I was only disagreeing with the BPD diagnosis. She needs to stop drinking and get a hold of all her emotions.  She cries over everything which make her huge, plumped up lips frightening!


----------



## Creativelyswank

imgg said:


> I agree with you here, despite Kelly having several screws loose, I was only disagreeing with the BPD diagnosis. She needs to stop drinking and get a hold of all her emotions.  She cries over everything which make her huge, plumped up lips frightening!


The girl is not a pretty crier.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> The girl is not a pretty crier.


I know, downright scary!


----------



## cdtracing

I think Kelly, Tamra, Viki, & Shannon have severe anger issues.  Viki seems to live in her own little bubble that she's this great person,  wonderful catch & desirable woman, fabulous mother, & doesn't understand why others don't see her that way.
Shannon has insecurities about her marriage (understandably so due to the affair) but also has some esteem & possibly abandonment issues.
Tamra has esteem issues & equates her happiness, desirability, & self worth to her appearance.  I think her issues stem from her childhood.  She does seem happier with Eddie than Simon.
Kelly is psychotic.  Her anger issues are off the chart & it takes very little to push her buttons.  She's rude, vulgar, insensitive, & irrational.  She needs a full psychiatric evaluation.  She has some kind of personality disorder, opposition defiance disorder, or something.  At times, she looks like she's possessed.  All these women need to stop drinking.  Alcohol seems to take away what little control they have over their attitudes & behavior.
I hope Megan doesn't spend a lot of time around the women because she doesn't need the stress that these women bring while pregnant.
This is just my opinion & I'm doing a little back seat psychiatry.  I have a couple of friends who get a little crazy & wild but nothing even close to the delusional level these women inhabit.  No way on God's green earth could I ever be friends with women like this.  Too much going on all the time & not worth the stress.  There is no way I would allow anyone to speak to me & get in my face like these women do.

All these women are blessed in so many ways in their lives with children, grandchildren, their health, financial security, careers, wonderful homes, ect.  yet they all seem to ignore that.  There is so much all these women could do to lift up & empower women but, instead, they choose to drink & act the fool.  SMDH


----------



## caitlin1214

When the ladies arrived, the hotel handed them a cocktail consisting of champagne and Guinness. Meghan had a glass and I even saw her take a teeny sip. 

I don't want to be one of those people that immediately jumps on what pregnant women are doing (whether they're ballet dancing or weightlifting, that's between the woman and her doctor).

I'm just questioning it because I know certain doctors say red wine is okay for pregnant women. I've never heard anything about Guinness or champagne.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> I think Kelly, Tamra, Viki, & Shannon have severe anger issues.  Viki seems to live in her own little bubble that she's this great person,  wonderful catch & desirable woman, fabulous mother, & doesn't understand why others don't see her that way.
> Shannon has insecurities about her marriage (understandably so due to the affair) but also has some esteem & possibly abandonment issues.
> Tamra has esteem issues & equates her happiness, desirability, & self worth to her appearance.  I think her issues stem from her childhood.  She does seem happier with Eddie than Simon.
> Kelly is psychotic.  Her anger issues are off the chart & it takes very little to push her buttons.  She's rude, vulgar, insensitive, & irrational.  She needs a full psychiatric evaluation.  She has some kind of personality disorder, opposition defiance disorder, or something.  At times, she looks like she's possessed.  All these women need to stop drinking.  Alcohol seems to take away what little control they have over their attitudes & behavior.
> I hope Megan doesn't spend a lot of time around the women because she doesn't need the stress that these women bring while pregnant.
> This is just my opinion & I'm doing a little back seat psychiatry.  I have a couple of friends who get a little crazy & wild but nothing even close to the delusional level these women inhabit.  No way on God's green earth could I ever be friends with women like this.  Too much going on all the time & not worth the stress.  There is no way I would allow anyone to speak to me & get in my face like these women do.
> 
> All these women are blessed in so many ways in their lives with children, grandchildren, their health, financial security, careers, wonderful homes, ect.  yet they all seem to ignore that.  There is so much all these women could do to lift up & empower women but, instead, they choose to drink & act the fool.  SMDH



The irony about Vicki is when the show first started I actually liked her.  She didn't seem completely neurotic, seemed to have a good marriage with Don (and both her kids seemed to have good relationship with him), I respected the fact that she built her own business to support herself and her kids, instead of trying to marry some rich guy to take care of her as so many of these "housewives" seem to do.  But the show has just brought out the worst in her and she's become this very unlikable caricature.


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> When the ladies arrived, the hotel handed them a cocktail consisting of champagne and Guinness. Meghan had a glass and I even saw her take a teeny sip.
> 
> I don't want to be one of those people that immediately jumps on what pregnant women are doing (whether they're ballet dancing or weightlifting, that's between the woman and her doctor).
> 
> I'm just questioning it because I know certain doctors say red wine is okay for pregnant women. I've never heard anything about Guinness or champagne.



I missed that.  I don't think 1 tiny sip will hurt her or the baby.  I would be concerned if she slammed the whole thing down.   She may have taken a tiny sip or at least pretended to so as to be courteous to the staff.  And we don't know it what they gave her was actually alcoholic....if she let them know she was pregnant, they may have had an nonalcoholic version for her.  All that stuff is staged for filming so who knows.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> The irony about Vicki is when the show first started I actually liked her.  She didn't seem completely neurotic, seemed to have a good marriage with Don (and both her kids seemed to have good relationship with him), I respected the fact that she built her own business to support herself and her kids, instead of trying to marry some rich guy to take care of her as so many of these "housewives" seem to do.  But the show has just brought out the worst in her and she's become this very unlikable caricature.



I totally agree.  While in the beginning I did like her, as the show progressed I noticed early on that she bragged about herself a lot & at times, seemed envious of some of the possessions some of the other women had.  This just made me think that she was insecure about some things.  I remember when Simon gave Tamra a Rolex watch for her birthday, in her talking points, Viki said she didn't have a Rolex & the next thing we know, she's showing off the Rolex she bought for herself.  That screams insecure to me.  This show has not benefited her at all from what I can see & it only brings out the worst in her.  She now looks & behaves like a complete entitled, delusional fool.  She may have a very successful business, but I wouldn't do any business with her base on how irrational & erratic she is on this show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> I totally agree.  While in the beginning I did like her, as the show progressed I noticed early on that she bragged about herself a lot & at times, seemed envious of some of the possessions some of the other women had.  This just made me think that she was insecure about some things.  I remember when Simon gave Tamra a Rolex watch for her birthday, in her talking points, Viki said she didn't have a Rolex & the next thing we know, she's showing off the Rolex she bought for herself.  That screams insecure to me.  This show has not benefited her at all from what I can see & it only brings out the worst in her.  She now looks & behaves like a complete entitled, delusional fool.  She may have a very successful business, but I wouldn't do any business with her base on how irrational & erratic she is on this show.


I remember that Rolex scene - brings back memories - so true.


----------



## TC1

caitlin1214 said:


> When the ladies arrived, the hotel handed them a cocktail consisting of champagne and Guinness. Meghan had a glass and I even saw her take a teeny sip.
> 
> I don't want to be one of those people that immediately jumps on what pregnant women are doing (whether they're ballet dancing or weightlifting, that's between the woman and her doctor).
> 
> I'm just questioning it because I know certain doctors say red wine is okay for pregnant women. I've never heard anything about Guinness or champagne.


Women in the UK used to be advised to drink Guinness when pregnant & nursing. Obviously no longer...but it was common practice from what I understand. I've never heard anything about drinking Champagne though!!.LOL


----------



## lulilu

Considering that women used to smoke and drink while pregnant and did not give birth to a generation of defective children, I hardly think that a SIP of alcohol (assuming it was) could in any way harm her baby.  People having been jumping all over her, accusing her of drinking champagne when it was in fact ginger ale.  SMH


----------



## Deco

lulilu said:


> Considering that women used to smoke and drink while pregnant and did not give birth to a generation of defective children, I hardly think that a SIP of alcohol (assuming it was) could in any way harm her baby.  People having been jumping all over her, accusing her of drinking champagne when it was in fact ginger ale.  SMH


We have to keep in mind that much of the advice and rules given to pregnant mothers is designed to speak to the absolute lowest common denominator. Given that motherhood is something every woman past puberty can experience, regardless of maturity, education, readiness, habits, vices, culture, etc, advice has to be simple, direct, and one size fits all. All drinking is not harmful. Even regular drinking isn't harmful. But once you say that, many won't know how to interpret it or where to draw the line and will invariably go overboard. It's much easier to say no drinking allowed whatsoever, but that's not speaking to the science behind that advice. It's speaking to the reality that individuals can't be relied on to know where to draw the line. And others not being able to stop at a glass or half.


----------



## JNH14

My mom had seven kids and she smoked regularly and drank occasionally. We all were born healthy with no ill effects...sometimes I think they go to extremes with what they tell pregnant women and I've had two kids. Didn't smoke, never have, but an occasional glass of wine or a beer wouldn't worry me...although I didn't drink.


----------



## La Comtesse

None of their behavior was great this episode- from Tamara announcing loudly that she had farted on the bus (before the drinking started), to Vicky "flirting" with married men in the pubs, to the Kelly-Tamara fight (which Shannon helped fan the flames), to Heather engaging with the drunks during the fight in the pub (as the sober one I know enough not to argue/discuss too much with the drunks- particularly when they are fighting), to Meghan announcing her ancestor was a successful (executed) rebel.  I am not saying some of their behavior wasn't worse than others.  I am just saying I would be embarrassed by all of their behavior on some level. 

Well, maybe I could give Meghan a pass since this time she barely did anything.


----------



## Florasun

lulilu said:


> I am not anti-alcohol, but these women are beyond the pale.  Every show is a drunk fest.  Not a good look on women their age.


Not a good look at any age!


----------



## lulilu

Decophile said:


> We have to keep in mind that much of the advice and rules given to pregnant mothers is designed to speak to the absolute lowest common denominator. Given that motherhood is something every woman past puberty can experience, regardless of maturity, education, readiness, habits, vices, culture, etc, advice has to be simple, direct, and one size fits all. All drinking is not harmful. Even regular drinking isn't harmful. But once you say that, many won't know how to interpret it or where to draw the line and will invariably go overboard. It's much easier to say no drinking allowed whatsoever, but that's not speaking to the science behind that advice. It's speaking to the reality that individuals can't be relied on to know where to draw the line. And others not being able to stop at a glass or half.



All the more reason not to criticize Meghan in this situation.


----------



## Deco

lulilu said:


> All the more reason not to criticize Meghan in this situation.


Agreed.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

whoops (forgot quote)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cdtracing said:


> I totally agree.  While in the beginning I did like her, as the show progressed I noticed early on that she bragged about herself a lot & at times, seemed envious of some of the possessions some of the other women had.  This just made me think that she was insecure about some things.  I remember when Simon gave Tamra a Rolex watch for her birthday, in her talking points, Viki said she didn't have a Rolex & the next thing we know, she's showing off the Rolex she bought for herself.  That screams insecure to me.  This show has not benefited her at all from what I can see & it only brings out the worst in her.  She now looks & behaves like a complete entitled, delusional fool.  She may have a very successful business, but I wouldn't do any business with her base on how irrational & erratic she is on this show.



That always stood out to me too.  Vicky claiming to be this independent, confident woman yet she would always criticize the other women's lifetstyles or how they obtained their wealth, stopping short of accusing them of having sugar daddies.  It smacked of jealousy that she did not have a rich man who was willing to shower her with gifts.  If she was so confident she would just STFU about others and be content with her own life and love her friends unconditionally.


----------



## La Comtesse

With Vicki I always thought her "jealousy" regarding Tamara's Rolex (by the way, where is it?  Was it repossessed by the jeweler?) had to do much more with the fact that her husband gave it to her, than the item itself.  Vicki could easily afford to buy it for herself.  I think it was the idea of her husband buying it for her as a surprise that created Vicki's jealousy.

Either way, these women are always trying to one-up each other.  Didn't Tamara get a motorcycle after Gretchen got one?  And even though Heather claims to be above it all, I find her talking about building her home, etc. quite tacky.


----------



## slang

Meghan said in her blog and all over her social media she never drank any alcohol in Ireland.

Everyone was aware she was pregnant and prepared for her, including the drink the hotel gave her, also the beer she drank in the pub was non-alcoholic (and said it was gross)


----------



## guccimamma

La Comtesse said:


> With Vicki I always thought her "jealousy" regarding Tamara's Rolex (by the way, where is it?  Was it repossessed by the jeweler?) had to do much more with the fact that her husband gave it to her, than the item itself.  Vicki could easily afford to buy it for herself.  I think it was the idea of her husband buying it for her as a surprise that created Vicki's jealousy.
> 
> Either way, these women are always trying to one-up each other.  Didn't Tamara get a motorcycle after Gretchen got one?  And even though Heather claims to be above it all, I find her talking about building her home, etc. quite tacky.



i personally don't want my husband to buy jewelry or watches....i want to be the one to choose them myself (at this stage in my life). I'm obsessive about finding the best deal on anything, and he could care less.  He'd just point at something in the case and be done with it.

He bought me a lovely engagement ring years (decades) ago, and I love it.  That's all I need.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I know that Kelly brought a lot of this on herself, but I think she's a really damaged person, and I was feeling a bit for her. It won't last long I think, as all the ladies in their blogs seem to say worst is coming next week.
> We see that her marriage is so unhealthy and damaging everyone involved.


Kelly eggs him on.  The guy can't do anything right.  She always says he should be doing nice things, but she never has a kind word for him, just criticism.  He couldn't even paint the walls right, in her opinion.

I'm not saying he's the greatest guy, but he's at a loss with her.  Sometimes he says, okay,  you're right, just to get her to quieten down. He was very supportive during their long distance call, while she was in Ireland. She knew he'd be.  That's why she called him.

But she can't stand him and cannot control her contempt, her detestation.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^Shes an opportunist.  She only sought her husband when everyone turned against her instead of examining her behavior and being remorseful for it.  She just wanted someone to back her up otherwise she would never have called him.


----------



## La Comtesse

I agree, guccimama, I generally prefer to pick out my own jewelry (especially for a major purchase).  I think many married women prefer this.  I remember Judge Judy saying (something like) she returned/exchanged every piece of jewelry her husband picked out for her-lol.  I hope she was a little considerate of his feelings when doing so.  But it is a very nice gesture when a husband (who hates shopping) picks out something special for you.

I think Vicki has some issue with finding her "prince charming" or something .  I remember her having Brooks write all kinds of cards to her  which was strange.  She seemed much better off with Don.  But like many other viewers I was shocked/surprised to find out what had gone on in their relationship.


----------



## caitlin1214

slang said:


> Meghan said in her blog and all over her social media she never drank any alcohol in Ireland.
> 
> Everyone was aware she was pregnant and prepared for her, including the drink the hotel gave her, also the beer she drank in the pub was non-alcoholic (and said it was gross)


Okay, thanks. When I originally made the post about Meghan and the cocktail, I wanted to make it clear that I did not want to jump all over about it or judge her for it. I was merely asking about it.


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^Shes an opportunist.  She only sought her husband when everyone turned against her instead of examining her behavior and being remorseful for it.  She just wanted someone to back her up otherwise she would never have called him.


Yes, but he was nice to her.  Supportive . He's not that horrible to her, but she is always horrible to him. From what they show us, anyway. She is always no annoyed and repulsed by him.

What do we  think of her mother? Why do I assume the mother had a drinking problem or something. Is it the way she looks or should I not judge?


----------



## caitlin1214

cdtracing said:


> I totally agree.  While in the beginning I did like her, as the show progressed I noticed early on that she bragged about herself a lot & at times, seemed envious of some of the possessions some of the other women had.  This just made me think that she was insecure about some things.  I remember when Simon gave Tamra a Rolex watch for her birthday, in her talking points, Viki said she didn't have a Rolex & the next thing we know, she's showing off the Rolex she bought for herself.  That screams insecure to me.  This show has not benefited her at all from what I can see & it only brings out the worst in her.  She now looks & behaves like a complete entitled, delusional fool.  She may have a very successful business, but I wouldn't do any business with her base on how irrational & erratic she is on this show.





CanuckBagLover said:


> The irony about Vicki is when the show first started I actually liked her.  She didn't seem completely neurotic, seemed to have a good marriage with Don (and both her kids seemed to have good relationship with him), I respected the fact that she built her own business to support herself and her kids, instead of trying to marry some rich guy to take care of her as so many of these "housewives" seem to do.  But the show has just brought out the worst in her and she's become this very unlikable caricature.





bagnshoofetish said:


> That always stood out to me too.  Vicky claiming to be this independent, confident woman yet she would always criticize the other women's lifetstyles or how they obtained their wealth, stopping short of accusing them of having sugar daddies.  It smacked of jealousy that she did not have a rich man who was willing to shower her with gifts.  If she was so confident she would just STFU about others and be content with her own life and love her friends unconditionally.


I remember when she was criticizing some of the ladies for buying pearls in Tahiti (or Bora Bora, I forget which). She didn't think they should have been spending their husbands' money without what she saw as asking for their permission. I think she was almost expecting Heather to call Terry right there in the store in front of her and ask, "Hi, honey, is it okay if I get ...?" For all she knows, this was discussed between them beforehand. Or they have a Yours, Mine, Ours budget and pearls happened to fall in the Mine (meaning Heather's) portion of money. None of that would have been Vicki's business, anyway. 

It was almost like she felt the pearls didn't 'count' unless the husbands bought them as gifts. She didn't want to get pearls for herself, but she was criticizing the married ladies for buying some.


----------



## caitlin1214

My mom doesn't like my dad picking out jewelry for her, either. She'll either choose it herself and he'll get it, or he'll just get her a gift certificate to the store. 

Lately, her go-to Christmas gift (and mine, come to think of it) is Jo Malone perfume. I mentioned that to him two years ago, and since then, my mom and I have each gotten a bottle under the tree.


----------



## bag-princess

La Comtesse said:


> I agree, guccimama, *I generally prefer to pick out my own jewelry (especially for a major purchase).  I think many married women prefer this.*  I remember Judge Judy saying (something like) she returned/exchanged every piece of jewelry her husband picked out for her-lol.  I hope she was a little considerate of his feelings when doing so.  But it is a very nice gesture when a husband (who hates shopping) picks out something special for you.
> 
> I think Vicki has some issue with finding her "prince charming" or something .  I remember her having Brooks write all kinds of cards to her  which was strange.  She seemed much better off with Don.  But like many other viewers I was shocked/surprised to find out what had gone on in their relationship.





i knew a lady that was so against this.  and she was not an older woman that was taught this during her generation - but she always said proudly that she would NEVER buy any jewelry for herself because then it would not be special enough!    she lets her husband buy all her jewelry and she doesn't tell him what she wants but lets him decide what to get her!    nope - not me.   if i see something and i want it then i will buy it and that makes it special to me!  i can't imagine sitting around waiting for my husband to bring me anything because of hints and clues that he is supposed to have picked up on from me!   yea it is a nice gesture but for me it is not necessary for me to have something special.  i have no problem with writing down where he needs to go and who to talk to to get me exactly what i want when he asks what i want - he hates shopping and has no clue about these things. and i will even include a picture if i have to make sure there is no mix-up!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but he was nice to her.  Supportive . He's not that horrible to her, but she is always horrible to him. From what they show us, anyway. She is always no annoyed and repulsed by him.
> 
> What do we  think of her mother? Why do I assume the mother had a drinking problem or something. Is it the way she looks or should I not judge?



I thought the same thing - her mother has a hard look to her like she's lived a life of alcohol and/or drug abuse at one point at least (maybe she's sober now).  I don't know what to make of Kelly's brother either.  Does he work or anything?  I understand that different cultures have different understanding of families - extended families, families where it is typical where the children don't move out of the house until they are married.  But I wonder whether either the mother or the son contribute in anyway to the household expenses?  I don't know if her husband is any angel but he does seem to be financially carrying the whole lot of them.  And all Kelly does is publically berate and castatre him - she reminds of a cruder version of Shannon in her first season when David could do nothing right to please her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but he was nice to her.  Supportive . He's not that horrible to her, but she is always horrible to him. From what they show us, anyway. She is always no annoyed and repulsed by him.
> 
> What do we  think of her mother? Why do I assume the mother had a drinking problem or something. Is it the way she looks or should I not judge?



I agree she treats him poorly.  I don't doubt he has his moments too but at least he doesn't try to hang her out to dry on camera like she does to him.
I think her mom might be just like her (or visa versa) and has gotten used to his money and the lifestyle he affords them.  They are willing to crucify him in public but don't want to leave him.  They are users.


----------



## La Comtesse

bag-princess said:


> i knew a lady that was so against this.  and she was not an older woman that was taught this during her generation - but she always said proudly that she would NEVER buy any jewelry for herself because then it would not be special enough!    she lets her husband buy all her jewelry and she doesn't tell him what she wants but lets him decide what to get her!    nope - not me.   if i see something and i want it then i will buy it and that makes it special to me!  i can't imagine sitting around waiting for my husband to bring me anything because of hints and clues that he is supposed to have picked up on from me!   yea it is a nice gesture but for me it is not necessary for me to have something special.  i have no problem with writing down where he needs to go and who to talk to to get me exactly what i want when he asks what i want - he hates shopping and has no clue about these things. and i will even include a picture if i have to make sure there is no mix-up!



You are certainly not alone.  The vast majority of married women (of all generations) that I know say they prefer to pick their own jewelry (even if he's buying it for them as a gift).  Most men have no clue what to choose and get talked into something at the store.  I think that's why so many jewelers have "wish lists" for their clients-to make this easier for the wives to get exactly what they want. 

Jewelry is such a personal preference kind of thing that I can't imagine the person who never picked out what she wanted but only let her husband choose.  Maybe she doesn't really like jewelry?  That seems to be what Vicki is after (with wanting a man to buy her things).  I know several women who only wear a piece of jewelry that their husbands gave them to not hurt his feelings.  Somehow most of them get around this in the future by having a "wish list" at the store.

I remember Shannon getting a pearl necklace from David that she said she would never have chosen for herself.   I imagine that fell into the "wear so I don't hurt his feelings" category for her.


----------



## cdtracing

Like most of the women here, I like to pick out what I want, especially for a major purchase like a fine luxury watch or diamonds.  My husband has great taste in jewelry & has surprised me with jewelry gifts often, but in the case of a major buy, we usually go together & "shop" to find what I want.  He hates shopping for "girl" stuff but makes the effort since he knows I enjoy it.   He'll go back later & get it.  On a major purchase, I don't want to run the risk of him getting me something I don't like & hurting his feelings.


----------



## La Comtesse

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but he was nice to her.  Supportive . He's not that horrible to her, but she is always horrible to him. From what they show us, anyway. She is always no annoyed and repulsed by him.
> 
> What do we  think of her mother? Why do I assume the mother had a drinking problem or something. Is it the way she looks or should I not judge?



I agree.  While we don't know what goes on when the cameras aren't rolling, Kelly's husband seems much more supportive of her than she is of him.  When she said he was super controlling, checking her phones, etc., I wondered if she had given him some reason to want to do this. 

With her mother I just assumed she was a smoker.  I have seen people who have smoked since their teens and also who have sun damage that look similar.


----------



## bag-princess

La Comtesse said:


> You are certainly not alone.  The vast majority of married women (of all generations) that I know say they prefer to pick their own jewelry (even if he's buying it for them as a gift).  Most men have no clue what to choose and get talked into something at the store.  I think that's why so many jewelers have "wish lists" for their clients-to make this easier for the wives to get exactly what they want.
> 
> Jewelry is such a personal preference kind of thing that I can't imagine the person who never picked out what she wanted but only let her husband choose.  Maybe she doesn't really like jewelry?  That seems to be what Vicki is after (with wanting a man to buy her things).  I know several women who only wear a piece of jewelry that their husbands gave them to not hurt his feelings.  Somehow most of them get around this in the future by having a "wish list" at the store.
> 
> *I remember Shannon getting a pearl necklace from David that she said she would never have chosen for herself.   I imagine that fell into the "wear so I don't hurt his feelings" category for her*.




and i just don't get that - why not say something so it doesn't keep happening over and over again!  he will think he knows what he is doing!


----------



## guccimamma

i don't need my husband to worry about jewelry.  it doesn't bother me at all.

if vicky could appreciate don for the good things, and not pick about the things that were never going to change...she (probably) could have been a happy woman.

instead she ended up with jobless brooks and his daily affirmation cards and fake cancer.


----------



## La Comtesse

Perfect description with "daily affirmation cards."   I thought that was so strange.  What would he  write everyday? The same lie over and over?  Vicki's requirements for a man are bizarre.  Don seemed a million times better than Brooks.  Does she really think that buying expensive gifts means a man truly loves you?

I suppose Shannon said nothing about the necklace because it fell in to the category of  "minor jewelry."  But maybe she would have kept it even if it was a more expensive piece.  It is the thought that counts.  And she probably didn't want to discourage her husband since they just recently reconciled.


----------



## JNH14

I can't tell my DH that I don't like jewelry he chose for me-I feel like I'll hurt his feelings and then he won't buy me more in the future. He bought me a beautiful tennis bracelet last-and I didn't have to fib about liking it! [emoji4]


----------



## La Comtesse

The one redeeming quality I think Kelly has is that she is the only one to tell Heather off for her ridiculously bossy behavior (at the sushi party which was followed by the Heather meltdown on the phone with Terry ).  Even on the bus after she was kicked out of the store in Ireland she was yelling, "Leave, now!"  Was she talking to the bus driver?  If so, who does she think she is?  She acts like a mother  scolding her young children when she doesn't like what another adult is doing.

Jeff Lewis said she was rude with one of the wait staff at Shannon's renewal.  I can only imagine she talked to them in a similar manner.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just saw the latest episode- God these women disgust me (excepting Meghan).  I don't like Kelly - I think she is vulgar, rude and clearly has anger and alcohol issues, but tonight I actually felt sorry for her. They all ganged up her, encouraging her to drink, Shannon was particularly obnoxious in ordering alcohol at dinner even after Kelly said she didn't want any, knowing that if they got Kelly drunk, she would likley go off  the deep-end and when she finally did, they act all sanctamonious, clutching their pearls faking outrage about how Kelly takes things too far etc etc. 

It was equally horrible for Heather to make that comment about Kelly's daughter within Kelly's earshot just as it was for Kelly to make the comment about Tamra's daughter to Shannon.  

Tamra was also so full of herself, not forgiving Kelly after she apologized given that Tamra pushed her in the store and Tamra's past behaviour in prior seasons doesn't give her bragging rights about standards of behavior.  Tamra can wrap herself up in Jesus all she likes but she's same old trashy mean Tamra.   She has no concept of what it means to be a Christian.

I was actually more outraged over this episode than the prior episode since it was such a clearly planned and deliberate take down of Kelly and using alcohol to do so when you  know that person has a problem handling their booze. These women say Kelly always brings things to new low?  What they did to Kelly was a new low and lower and nastier than anything she ever did to them.  I think this will be the last season of the OC for me.

p.s. Getting Gretchen "naked wasted" was quite disgusting too but I never thought at the time that Gretchen had a problem with alcohol - and I do think Kelly has a problem and I guess that's why I find what they did particularly disturbing

p.p.s. I'm wondering now if Meghan was told beforehand by the other women what was going to go down and decided to be "ill" just to stay out of it.


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> Tamra was also so full of herself, not forgiving Kelly after she apologized given that Tamra pushed her in the store and Tamra's past behaviour in prior seasons doesn't give her bragging rights about standards of behavior. Tamra can wrap herself up in Jesus all she likes but she's same old trashy mean Tamra. She has no concept of what it means to be a Christian.


Tamara hasn't changed a bit.  She is the same old trashy Tamara she was when she attacked Jeanna.  I wish she would stop talking about being a Christian.  I also think her anger issues are way worse than Kelly's in that Tamara seems to be on the verge of rage if any of her triggers are ticked whether alcohol is involved or not.  Kelly's anger seems to always involve alcohol.

And I loved when Heather talked about people apologizing for their bad behavior but doing it again.  The difference is that Heather often behaves badly (just in a slightly more polished manner) and she never apologizes, because she doesn't even realize she is behaving badly (she thinks she is perfect).


----------



## sgj99

not only do i pick out my own jewelry, my husband prefers that i do - he hates the idea of picking something out for me because he doesn't feel like he knows what i'd like.  in my eyes it's a win-win:  he's not stressed out and i get exactly what i want.  it works perfect for us.


----------



## La Comtesse

Heather on WWHL now sounds like such a liar.  She is claiming they weren't trying to get Kelly drunk, that she just happened to be carrying a flask of fireball to celebrate like they always do-lol and her saying what she said about Kelly's daughter was different than what Kelly said about Tamara's daughter.   No one is that stupid, Heather.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just saw the latest episode- God these women disgust me (excepting Meghan).  I don't like Kelly - I think she is vulgar, rude and clearly has anger and alcohol issues, but tonight I actually felt sorry for her. They all ganged up her, encouraging her to drink, Shannon was particularly obnoxious in ordering alcohol at dinner even after Kelly said she didn't want any, knowing that if they got Kelly drunk, she would likley go off  the deep-end and when she finally did, they act all sanctamonious, clutching their pearls faking outrage about how Kelly takes things too far etc etc.
> 
> It was equally horrible for Heather to make that comment about Kelly's daughter within Kelly's earshot just as it was for Kelly to make the comment about Tamra's daughter to Shannon.
> 
> Tamra was also so full of herself, not forgiving Kelly after she apologized given that Tamra pushed her in the store and Tamra's past behaviour in prior seasons doesn't give her bragging rights about standards of behavior.  Tamra can wrap herself up in Jesus all she likes but she's same old trashy mean Tamra.   She has no concept of what it means to be a Christian.
> 
> I was actually more outraged over this episode than the prior episode since it was such a clearly planned and deliberate take down of Kelly and using alcohol to do so when you  know that person has a problem handling their booze. These women say Kelly always brings things to new low?  What they did to Kelly was a new low and lower and nastier than anything she ever did to them.  I think this will be the last season of the OC for me.
> 
> p.s. Getting Gretchen "naked wasted" was quite disgusting too but I never thought at the time that Gretchen had a problem with alcohol - and I do think Kelly has a problem and I guess that's why I find what they did particularly disturbing
> 
> p.p.s. I'm wondering now if Meghan was told beforehand by the other women what was going to go down and decided to be "ill" just to stay out of it.



You perfectly voiced all my thoughts!  Tamara is an a la carte Christian.  Remembers Jesus when she feels like it.  And Heather is so condescending, I would've knocked her on her skinny ass, and I've never hit anyone in my life.  Talking about Kelly's kid just shows her double standards.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but he was nice to her.  Supportive . He's not that horrible to her, but she is always horrible to him. From what they show us, anyway. She is always no annoyed and repulsed by him.
> 
> What do we  think of her mother? Why do I assume the mother had a drinking problem or something. Is it the way she looks or should I not judge?



She's totally an opportunist, and it looks as though her husband is even supporting her whole family.  Her mother reminds me of Magda from Something about Mary, lol...too much sun, alcohol, smoking, and God knows what else.


----------



## purseinsanity

Decophile said:


> We have to keep in mind that much of the advice and rules given to pregnant mothers is designed to speak to the absolute lowest common denominator. Given that motherhood is something every woman past puberty can experience, regardless of maturity, education, readiness, habits, vices, culture, etc, advice has to be simple, direct, and one size fits all. All drinking is not harmful. Even regular drinking isn't harmful. But once you say that, many won't know how to interpret it or where to draw the line and will invariably go overboard. It's much easier to say no drinking allowed whatsoever, but that's not speaking to the science behind that advice. It's speaking to the reality that individuals can't be relied on to know where to draw the line. And others not being able to stop at a glass or half.


True. Especially in the lawsuit happy United States, it's best for doctors to say no alcohol, period.


----------



## limom

La Comtesse said:


> Heather on WWHL now sounds like such a liar.  She is claiming they weren't trying to get Kelly drunk, that she just happened to be carrying a flask of fireball to celebrate like they always do-lol and her saying what she said about Kelly's daughter was different than what Kelly said about Tamara's daughter.   No one is that stupid, Heather.


Heather is really not any better than any of the other women, 'her wearing Chanel" does not a lady make, imo.
I am convinced that Chanel has some type of arrangement with the RH franchise, there is just too much of it floating around....
The flask was in such poor taste, Chanel or not....
The funny thing is that Heather feels compelled to remind others such as Kelly that they are trash....
Pot meets kettle...
Last night was ridiculous. I don't care that Kelly is out there, no one deserves to be treated with such contempt.
Is it the world we live in?
Shannon is a bish, her trying to drive Kelly to get drunk was too much.
And Tamra taunting Kelly by texting the pics. What is she 12?
Meagan was the only smart one that night.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> The flask was in such poor taste, Chanel or not....


That flask, as well as the milking the cows, seems like such a set up by the producers.


----------



## swags

Tamra needs to shut up about her so called religious nature. She is the same person who was jealous of Gretchen. Shannon was also disappointing, trying to get Kelly drunk knowing she has meltdowns when she is intoxicated. Heather is almost as bad.  These people are making me defend Kelly which I did not see myself doing!


----------



## simone72

Cringeworthy episode! Kelly may be crazy but for everyone to go the extra step and gang up on her was too much!
Why did Vickie go to Tamara and tell her that Kelly was talking bad things about everyone? Surely she knew she would get a reaction from her.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> That flask, as well as the milking the cows, seems like such a set up by the producers.


I agree that it was out of character for Heather to engage in such blatant shananigan as she was more subtle previously...
I am also sick and tired of her pushing Veuve Cliquot for such a "sophisticate" Heather sure has pedestrian tastes....
This show has jumped the shark this week and honestly it just denogrates women more than usual. Not cool, imo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another show with another group of dysfunctional women..
It's sad to see how they treat each other, how they talk about each other & why why Shannon did you
feel the need to get Kelly drunk?
Their behavior at times is so intolerable & reflects so much about their character.
And Vicki flashing her boobs for Dr. Terry to see that her nipples needed to be fixed.. so distasteful
I'm finding many of these housewives fanchises not only in poor taste but poor examples for young women
As women, is this what we want to show the world about "being a woman",think not


----------



## DiorT

I just googled the flask just to see how much it cost and an article came up, 12 Chanel Products that would make Coco Chanel cringe....Number 1: the flask!


----------



## Jayne1

I think the women should have tried the Bailey's, just a sip!  It won't do that much damage.  Same with the steaks… they should be gracious to their hosts, and they were not.

Heather doesn't make a fuss; she rarely does, even with the cow milking. Meghan seemed reasonable… but the other women were an embarrassment.

Why was everyone rejecting the potatoes? They're in Ireland -- eat a potato.  Are they that bad for us?


----------



## Creativelyswank

[QUOTE="Jayne1, post: 30725259, member: 12012"

Why was everyone rejecting the potatoes? They're in Ireland -- eat a potato.  Are they that bad for us?[/QUOTE]
Pretty certain these women have been abstaining from carbs since puberty. 
*meanwhile ignoring the sugar in the drinks they down


----------



## lulilu

La Comtesse said:


> Heather on WWHL now sounds like such a liar.  She is claiming they weren't trying to get Kelly drunk, that she just happened to be carrying a flask of fireball to celebrate like they always do-lol and her saying what she said about Kelly's daughter was different than what Kelly said about Tamara's daughter.   No one is that stupid, Heather.



I have never seen Heather drink fireballs.  She was just pretentiously carrying a Chanel flask and needed something to do with it.


----------



## La Comtesse

limom said:


> *Heather is really not any better than any of the other women, 'her wearing Chanel" does not a lady make, imo.*
> I am convinced that Chanel has some type of arrangement with the RH franchise, there is just too much of it floating around....
> The flask was in such poor taste, Chanel or not....
> *The funny thing is that Heather feels compelled to remind others such as Kelly that they are trash....*
> Pot meets kettle...
> Last night was ridiculous. I don't care that Kelly is out there, no one deserves to be treated with such contempt.
> Is it the world we live in?
> *Shannon is a bish, her trying to drive Kelly to get drunk was too much.*
> And Tamra taunting Kelly by texting the pics. What is she 12?
> Meagan was the only smart one that night.


Some of Heather's accessory choices are so tacky, imo.  She seems to like anything that you can look up the price of it in 10 seconds on the internet.  Logos (or the most recognizable bag, etc.) are everywhere on these women, including Heather.  Heather is the kind of trash that thinks she's better than other "trash" but is really worse.

The fact that she called Kelly trash on camera shows how low (and raised like trash) Heather really is!  No one raised properly would talk to people the way Heather does.  She obviously never had etiquette lessons as a child.  After seeing WWHL last night, I think she totally planned to take the fireball for the sole purpose of getting Heather drunk (and she also thinks she's smarter than the viewers).  Notice she did not drink fireball herself and quickly offered Kelly some champagne when Kelly refused it. (Every time Kelly refused a drink last night, Shannon, Heather and Tamara would look at each other like, "what do we do now?").  She may have brought the flask to Ireland as another one of her tacky accessories, but I beleive she filled it for the sole purpose of getting Kelly drunk (and pre-planned it all with Tamara and Shannon).

How quickly Shannon forgets how terribly Heather treated her when she threw her out of her house and was talking around town about David's affair.  I used to kind of like her, but she has shown her true colors too this season.



limom said:


> I agree that it was out of character for Heather to engage in such blatant shananigan as she was more subtle previously...
> *I am also sick and tired of her pushing Veuve Cliquot for such a "sophisticate" Heather sure has pedestrian tastes....*
> This show has jumped the shark this week and honestly it just denogrates women more than usual. Not cool, imo.


 That's one of my pet peeves with her.  I cannot stand her use of the word "champs." And VC is one of the few champagnes I refuse when offered.  I used to think VC paid for the advertising.  Now I am convinced that "sophisticated Heather" loves it.  She is obviously the sophisticated type of world traveler that drinks only VC no matter what country she is in and finds herself in numerous tourist traps where it is available.


----------



## fburrows25

cant believe heather went after Kelly's daughter after reprimanding her for doing it the day before...


----------



## La Comtesse

Jayne1 said:


> I think the women should have tried the Bailey's, just a sip!  It won't do that much damage.  Same with the steaks… they should be gracious to their hosts, and they were not.
> 
> Heather doesn't make a fuss; she rarely does, even with the cow milking. Meghan seemed reasonable… but the other women were an embarrassment.
> 
> Why was everyone rejecting the potatoes? They're in Ireland -- eat a potato.  Are they that bad for us?



I thought they were all very rude at the farm.  It was rude of them to not at least taste everything that was offered.  And Heather encouraging Vicki to show her nipples to Terry (on the phone) was beyond rude, particularly considering a male waiter was standing there embarrassed by the whole thing. Imo, that move by Heather was the trashiest behavior that happened at the farm.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This show has hit a new low


----------



## Creativelyswank

Oh Heather, how gauche, the Chanel flask is clearly Scottish.

Shannon was downright vile and disgusting forcing drinks on Kelly, and she was spot on when she said she was being ambushed. That woman does not have the mental fortitude to handle this show and the cast, she is the weak gazelle and this isn't going to end well.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with many - the ladies behaviour in Ireland was disgusting - truly embarrassing!

And I also don't like Kelly or her actions, but did feel for her on this latest episode. 
The other women really were 'ganging up' on her. They must had previously discussed getting her drunk - that was wrong on so many levels.

Vicki deserved a real slapping - when all the other ladies wanted nothing to do with her, she couldn't be there enough for Kelly, her new best friend. Then when Kelly needed her, she didn't seem to care a bit, it was more important that she was back in with Tamra and Shannon. Well it's biting her in the butt, as it looks like Kelly has no problem revealing all the things Vicki has told her regarding the others.

Again, Tamra is showing her true self - there is nothing christian about her or her actions.
I wonder if she's been taking some steroids - she got the 'roids' rage going.
She hasn't changed, and is not doing a good job trying to hide that fact.

I can't think of anything good throughout this whole season of OC, it's just been one nasty scene after another.


----------



## La Comtesse

rockhollow said:


> Again, Tamra is showing her true self - there is nothing christian about her or her actions.
> *I wonder if she's been taking some steroids - she got the 'roids' rage going.*
> She hasn't changed, and is not doing a good job trying to hide that fact.


Oh, I never thought about that.  Maybe she is.  But she did seem to have that "wild animal" sort of rage when she was angry at Jeanna in previous seasons too.  I think she is projecting when she speaks about Kelly's anger issues (not that Kelly doesn't have some).  I miss Jeanna and some of the others.  This cast is one of the nastiest I've seen.

By the way the upcoming shots of her strutting in the fitness competition are .


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Glitterandstuds said:


> This show has hit a new low


I know and who would that would be possible after last year?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

La Comtesse said:


> I thought they were all very rude at the farm.  It was rude of them to not at least taste everything that was offered.  And Heather encouraging Vicki to show her nipples to Terry (on the phone) was beyond rude, particularly considering a male waiter was standing there embarrassed by the whole thing. Imo, that move by Heather was the trashiest behavior that happened at the farm.


And then Heather has the nerve to comment on Kelly's low cut blouse while she playing croquet!  Kelly's blouse was in bad taste but a woman flashing her bare breasts at the dinner table is ok?!


----------



## Baglady41

Wow. This was horrible to watch. So cringeworthy.  Kelly Dodd clearly has issues. This sort of reminded me of the real housewives of NYC episode scary island, but at least the NYC women had the sense to realize something was wrong and back off. Kelly Bensimon said some really mean things to Bethenny, who was newly pregnant and just lost her dad and yet they were able to disengage.  Not only did these women gang up on Kelly Dodd but they tried to bait her into having a meltdown. That last scene with Heather saying with a smile on her face "nothing you can say could hurt me because you're trash" was so telling. I totally believe Jeff Lewis when he said she was rude to wait staff . If you could kick someone when they are down the way these women did I'd say you are capable of just about anything.


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> And then Heather has the nerve to comment on Kelly's low cut blouse while she playing croquet!  *Kelly's blouse was in bad taste but a woman flashing her bare breasts at the dinner table is ok?*!



I know.  Not to mention that Heather apparently didn't notice Tamara's skin tight jeans with her t-shirts pulled up and tied to expose her navel that she had been wearing the whole trip (or her sticking her tongue out and making sexual gestures towards Vicki in the pub before the Kelly/Tamara fight).  I mean Tamara is in good shape for a woman her age but her attire was a bit embarrassing too imo.  

I think Heather harbors resentment towards Kelly since Kelly exposed Heather's typical bossy, inappropriate behavior at the sushi party.  Heather acts like she is the boss of other adults in the most inappropriate, entitled manner (like a spoiled brat tween).  I think she was really embarrassed that Kelly dared to point it out (hence her breakdown with Terry on the phone afterwards) .  I also think Shannon harbors resentment towards Kelly for what she said to her at the 70s party regarding David.  I think they were both just waiting for the opportunity to destroy Kelly on the show (not that Kelly hasn't made their job easier).


----------



## La Comtesse

Baglady41 said:


> hat last scene with Heather saying with a smile on her face "nothing you can say could hurt me because you're trash" was so telling. I totally believe Jeff Lewis when he said she was rude to wait staff . If you could kick someone when they are down the way these women did I'd say you are capable of just about anything.


----------



## junqueprincess

Jayne1 said:


> I think the women should have tried the Bailey's, just a sip!  It won't do that much damage.  Same with the steaks… they should be gracious to their hosts, and they were not.
> 
> Heather doesn't make a fuss; she rarely does, even with the cow milking. Meghan seemed reasonable… but the other women were an embarrassment.
> 
> Why was everyone rejecting the potatoes? They're in Ireland -- eat a potato.  Are they that bad for us?



Heather hasn't EVER eaten a carb!


----------



## rockhollow

La Comtesse said:


> I know.  Not to mention that Heather apparently didn't notice Tamara's skin tight jeans with her t-shirts pulled up and tied to expose her navel that she had been wearing the whole trip (or her sticking her tongue out and making sexual gestures towards Vicki in the pub before the Kelly/Tamara fight).  I mean Tamara is in good shape for a woman her age but her attire was a bit embarrassing too imo.
> 
> I think Heather harbors resentment towards Kelly since Kelly exposed Heather's typical bossy, inappropriate behavior at the sushi party.  Heather acts like she is the boss of other adults in the most inappropriate, entitled manner (like a spoiled brat tween).  I think she was really embarrassed that Kelly dared to point it out (hence her breakdown with Terry on the phone afterwards) .  I also think Shannon harbors resentment towards Kelly for what she said to her at the 70s party regarding David.  I think they were both just waiting for the opportunity to destroy Kelly on the show (not that Kelly hasn't made their job easier).



Yes, I believe that both Heather and Shannon were just waiting for a chance to go for Kellie - neither one of those women ever forget or forgive for that matter. And then they have Tamra, not too bright and easy to manipulate. Tamra had done them both wrong, which I'm sure they've never forgotten, but know she's good to use to get their way, and leave their hands clean.


----------



## cafecreme15

I really can't stand Heather, especially after watching this episode. I can't remember who it was that said it, but Heather is completely a master manipulator who is an expert at gas lighting her friends. It is actually pretty frightening to watch. Kelly obviously did not handle herself well in the situation on the bus on the way to the airport, but i understand her frustration, as no one believed her that Vicki had lied to Tamra about the things Kelly supposedly said about her. But to try and convince the other women and even Kelly herself that she was the insane one and was imagining the situation and being set up? Absolutely calculated, cold, and cruel.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> p.p.s. I'm wondering now if Meghan was told beforehand by the other women what was going to go down and decided to be "ill" just to stay out of it.


I've heard that Jimmy and Andy are pretty good friends, so maybe she was just smart enough to stay out of it, if a little bird told her 
Meghan was the only one who showed any charm or grace during this trip.


----------



## cdtracing

I decided not to watch the show last night because I just wasn't in the mood for worse behavior than last week.  After reading all that has been said here, I would just like to give you all...A HUGE THANK YOU!!!  You have all justified my decision not to watch.  This show has truly stooped below the gutter & have reached levels even NY didn't go.  Totally disgusting behavior!!


----------



## JNH14

Count me in on that, too! I didn't watch either!


----------



## chaneljewel

Heather, Tamra, and Shannon should be ashamed at how vile and deceitful they were to Kelly.  I've beeen so disgusted with Kelly's mouth on previous episodes but actually felt sorry for her because of the despicable behavior of these three mean women.   Heather is a snob who thinks she's better than others, Tamra is a trashy tattle tale, and Shannon is an obsessive trouble maker.   Shame on them for purposely trying to get Kelly drunk so she'd be verbally crazy.  
And what's up with Vicki????!!  I'd be SO embarrassed if I were her daughter that my mom bared her breasts intentionally on television.  She's trashy too.   This show has gotten to be the least classy HW on the network!


----------



## Deco

I'm still not watching. Just catching up here and seeing that everyone thinks the show is getting more and more debased. Although the comments and insights here are always intelligent, and they still are, they also used to be funny and lighthearted. But a pall has descended on this thread, which is indicative of how unfun and offensive the show has become.  So I will keep on not-watching, but I always appreciate the comments here.

This place is  such a good reminder of what it means to be a smart, classy, moral, thoughtful woman of substance.  The RH franchise just likes to depict batshi7 crazy, unstable women and serve them up as typical successful or well heeled women, and generally representative of womankind.  And yet I don't know a single person who behaves this badly, this consistently.  I agree with the earlier post about how this show drags women down and sets a bad example.  It keeps lowering the bar.  It does so by holding up crazy women who behave horribly and are broken and demented as perfectly legitimate and in fact occupying supposedly covetable positions in society.   At least The Bad Girl Club is honest about what it's depicting.  The Real Housewives are no different, except for being older, having more money, more pretension, and less excuse for all of the above.


----------



## imgg

I hate when people use bad behavior to justify their own bad behavior.  Two wrongs don't make a right and all these ladies need professional help. 

Vicki showing her boobs at a table, just ewww.


----------



## guccimamma

Prufrock613 said:


> I've heard that *Jimmy and Andy are pretty good friends,* so maybe she was just smart enough to stay out of it, if a little bird told her
> Meghan was the only one who showed any charm or grace during this trip.



this is not surprising.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> this is not surprising.


How you doin'? (said in my Wendy Williams voice)


----------



## La Comtesse

cafecreme15 said:


> I really can't stand Heather, especially after watching this episode.* I can't remember who it was that said it, but Heather is completely a master manipulator who is an expert at gas lighting her friends. It is actually pretty frightening to watch. *Kelly obviously did not handle herself well in the situation on the bus on the way to the airport, but i understand her frustration, as no one believed her that Vicki had lied to Tamra about the things Kelly supposedly said about her. *But to try and convince the other women and even Kelly herself that she was the insane one and was imagining the situation and being set up? Absolutely calculated, cold, and cruel*.



I remember someone posting that.  At the time, even though I was not very fond of Heather (saw through a lot of her behavior), I thought the gas lighting description was a little bit of an exaggeration.  Well, I was wrong.  It _is_ spot on.  I looked up the description of gas lighting (wiki has a much more straightforward definition than what I found on psych websites).  It _is_ absolutely scary how much that description fits Heather's behavior.  The producers even put the clips in this week's show of Heather saying the exact same thing she did to Kelly on the bus that she said to Shannon last year.  She told both of them she thought they were having a "psychotic break."   She said this after days/weeks of relentlessly telling them (or having others tell them or insinuate) both they were basically alcoholics (ie, drank too much) and that nothing she/others had said or done to them was true/questioning their perception of reality. If anyone remembers last season Heather did this to Shannon at Lizzy's beach party, where she then tried to shame Shannon and even asked Terry if they should call an ambulance for her.  Shannon almost had a breakdown and Heather seemed to be using it to her advantage.

It is absolutely frightening to see the play-back of Heather's actions towards Shannon last season and what she did to Kelly this season/episode.  And to see the look of glee on Heather's face as she looked in Kelly's eyes and called her trash was just disgusting.  (By the way the definition says the abusers/gas lighters are often psychopaths or narcissists).  I never thought of Heather as a master manipulator (mainly because I never considered her very smart) but I now see she definitely seeks out the weaker people (like Tamara) to manipulate.  What a despicable person!

It's disgusting that Shannon would play along with Heather after what she did to her last season.  I wonder if Shannon had some kind of issue with Kelly before this season started, because at the 70s party it certainly seemed like those two women were invited by Shannon for the purpose of saying bad things about Kelly (hinting she had had an affair, etc.).


----------



## Cherrasaki

Tamra is the last person who should be judging anyone on their bad behavior and even though Kelly is a hot mess, Tamra will always be trashy and nasty. Heather's high and mighty attitude is extremely annoying. She and Terry are not as classy as they like to think that they are. Shannon is hypocritical because she's now acting like the mean girl.  The other women did not treat her very nicely during past seasons of the show and she didn't like it all that much.  If I remember correctly Heather basically called her out as being hysterical and having a mental illness (and she also criticized Shannon's husband too), Tamra was her usual nasty self, Meghan tried pushing all of her buttons and I think Vicky may have been the only one who was somewhat supportive of her in the beginning.  But now the women are ganging up on and have turned on Kelly (although I do think that Kelly's behavior has also been awful at times as well). Shannon has become very unlikeable this season.


----------



## La Comtesse

Cherrasaki said:


> Tamra is the last person who should be judging anyone on their bad behavior and even though Kelly is a hot mess, Tamra will always be trashy and nasty. Heather's high and mighty attitude is extremely annoying. She and Terry are not as classy as they like to think that they are. Shannon is hypocritical because she's now acting like the mean girl.


Yes, Tamara's behavior has always been terrible.  She lied to Shannon last year continuously before admitting she had lied, she tried to get Gretchen "naked wasted" in a bid to make her look bad on camera and she assaulted Jeanna when they were arguing (when she threw the glass at her).  Also, I find it interesting that people have commented on Kelly's mother's behavior, because if I recall correctly, Tamara's mother was supporting Tamara's bad behavior when she was attacking Jeanna at the party.  Kelly's mother seems to always be telling her to apologize and give others the benefit of the doubt.  Imo, Tamara is worse.  She even lied to Heather about what Kelly did (regarding the realtor and the loan on last week's episode).  The producers put the clip in showing exactly what Kelly said and Tamara was lying, again. 

Terry and Heather both seem very insecure to me.  Whenever Terry is on WWHL with Paul Nassif, he is always insulting Paul and his looks.  Both Terry and Heather seem to have a need to make themselves look better than everyone else around them.  When Tamara was saying that they said they wanted to "take the Beador's down" (something she also lied about and Vicki called her out saying she did indeed say that), I could see them saying something like that.  I don't think they would like someone else on the show who had a nicer home than they do.

I used to think Tamara was too toxic to watch, but Heather is even more unbearable.  Someone else wrote she uses others to keep her hands clean.  And I think that's true.  Even the poll question on WWHL was whether _Shannon_ was trying to get Kelly drunk, when it's clear from the episode that Heather was too (she offered her fireball and then champagne immediately after she refused).  Also, it was Heather (and her sidekick Tamara) who encouraged Vicki to pull her top down at the dinner.  But Heather would probably sit back and talk about how inappropriate it was after she egged her on.

I think "karma" will come back for Shannon for how she's treated Kelly.  I can't believe she is acting this way after what Tamara and (mostly) Heather did to her last season.


----------



## CeeJay

I missed the last episode, not for the best reasons (sicker than a dog), but sheesh .. after reading all this, kind of glad I missed it!  

I think I told you all that I saw Kelly at Wally's in BH (_the place has a fantastic wine list and great sandwiches_).  I was NOT impressed!  Meanwhile, while I love the views down in OC, I have to say that the times that the HB and I have gone down there (_usually for some event - art show, etc. and then dinner_), I have never met a woman who would have given me the time of day to talk to (_and let's face it .. booze does make people a lot more open_), and many do look a lot like the gals on the show (_bleached blonde hair, nose job, big-boobs, skinny, etc_.).  Look, that's not to say that there isn't a lot of PS up here in LA too, but I have to say that I have met a lot of gals in LA who are very intelligent, fun and who I've made friends with.  Just seems to me that living in an area like that, so many of the women are so concentrated on their looks, that they become so vapid and self-centered .. which is really sad.  As I've said before, the fact that Vicki is "supposedly" a successful businesswoman who owns a big Insurance Agency in the OC just blows my mind; I certainly can't see someone like her being successful back East with that personality and her shenanigans!


----------



## cafecreme15

La Comtesse said:


> I remember someone posting that.  At the time, even though I was not very fond of Heather (saw through a lot of her behavior), I thought the gas lighting description was a little bit of an exaggeration.  Well, I was wrong.  It _is_ spot on.  I looked up the description of gas lighting (wiki has a much more straightforward definition than what I found on psych websites).  It _is_ absolutely scary how much that description fits Heather's behavior.  The producers even put the clips in this week's show of Heather saying the exact same thing she did to Kelly on the bus that she said to Shannon last year.  She told both of them she thought they were having a "psychotic break."   She said this after days/weeks of relentlessly telling them (or having others tell them or insinuate) both they were basically alcoholics (ie, drank too much) and that nothing she/others had said or done to them was true/questioning their perception of reality. If anyone remembers last season Heather did this to Shannon at Lizzy's beach party, where she then tried to shame Shannon and even asked Terry if they should call an ambulance for her.  Shannon almost had a breakdown and Heather seemed to be using it to her advantage.
> 
> It is absolutely frightening to see the play-back of Heather's actions towards Shannon last season and what she did to Kelly this season/episode.  And to see the look of glee on Heather's face as she looked in Kelly's eyes and called her trash was just disgusting.  (By the way the definition says the abusers/gas lighters are often psychopaths or narcissists).  I never thought of Heather as a master manipulator (mainly because I never considered her very smart) but I now see she definitely seeks out the weaker people (like Tamara) to manipulate.  What a despicable person!
> 
> It's disgusting that Shannon would play along with Heather after what she did to her last season.  I wonder if Shannon had some kind of issue with Kelly before this season started, because at the 70s party it certainly seemed like those two women were invited by Shannon for the purpose of saying bad things about Kelly (hinting she had had an affair, etc.).


I absolutely agree with everything you've said. I can completely see how Heather could be a psychopath and/or a narcissist. That look of glee you described as she called Kelly trash and her thinly veiled malice and mock concern as she expressed that she thought Kelly and Shannon were having "psychotic breaks" are probably the only times when I thought Heather was genuinely expressing emotion. Any time she tries to be sympathetic, caring, or vulnerable comes across as staged and fake to me. Perhaps this is why I have always found her very unsettling to watch.


----------



## La Comtesse

I did find both times she suggested the other women were having "psychotic breaks" a form of abuse and complete manipulation in her own favor.  I just didn't realize that she was probably manipulating Tamara to do her dirty work too.  I don't think Vicki could be as easily manipulated by her (not saying Vicki is perfect).  But I agree, any of the concern she expresses for anyone seems completely devoid of any true emotion or caring, said just for the sake of making herself look better.

All the lying and toxic behavior in this series (OC) is mind blowing.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Kelly pouting at the barn dinner table was ridiculous.  She looked like a 10 year old.
BUT I am shocked that Shannon deliberately tried to get her drunk.  All of them need to STFU from now on about Kelly's bad drunken behavior if they were actually trying to bring it out in her.  I've seen this done in my real life to someone a couple of times.  Its disgusting.
And Tamra, I don't know what church you are going to but you are clearly either NOT going or NOT listening (that goes for Vicky as well).  If you want forgiveness in your life, you need to forgive others 7 x 77 (in other words, all the time).  Christianity teaches that God forgives us then forgets about our transgressions and its what we are supposed to do as well, forgive and forget.  Her and Vicky go completely against all teachings starting with but not ending at GOSSIP.  They need to shut up about being Christian.  If they were true believers they would let their actions speak for them because their tongues are betraying them and showing whats really in their hearts.  I too am a Christian but sure as heck don't go around broadcasting it because I know I am an "eff up" and would rather correct my behavior than keep repeating it while claiming to be Christian!


----------



## imgg

cafecreme15 said:


> I absolutely agree with everything you've said. I can completely see how Heather could be a psychopath and/or a narcissist. That look of glee you described as she called Kelly trash and her thinly veiled malice and mock concern as she expressed that she thought Kelly and Shannon were having "psychotic breaks" are probably the only times when I thought Heather was genuinely expressing emotion. Any time she tries to be sympathetic, caring, or vulnerable comes across as staged and fake to me. Perhaps this is why I have always found her very unsettling to watch.



Both Heather and Vicki are narcissists.  I think Heather has more psychopath tendencies. 
Heather and Tamara both have a really mean streak and Tamara needs to leave Christianity out of her vocabulary.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, there was absolutely NOTHING on TV/Cable last night (_and I just couldn't stomach another debate_), so .. 'lo and behold, the HB turns on RH of OC as he knows that I oftentimes watch the show.  Honestly, I have no words for what I saw, but the HB said (_and I totally agree with him on this_) .. "_*no wonder the Europeans think of us as UGLY AMERICANS*_"!!!!  What an embarrassment on so many levels; the screaming at each other, the fight in the store .. and don't even get me started on Vicki's "dancing" with the locals.  You know, for sure, that this will be fodder for the locals for many years as in "_oh, you remember when those Ugly Americans came into the bar - and ..._".  *Uggh ...*


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I've been thinking about what Decophile said earlier then started to look back on drunken behavior of some of my old friends and colleagues.  I think all these "housewive's" behavior is all too common when the same group of people *hang out TOO MUCH together and have to have alcohol in order to do so.  * If cameras followed any one of us in a same group situation all day, every day I believe the outcomes would probably pretty closely match what we see on these shows.  I mean, just look at TPF and the altercations that happen in here *between people who have never even met!  *Its really a sad statement about human behavior but its a true statement unfortunately.

I remember a couple of times when I was younger on a couple of "girls weekends", there was drama. Every.  Time.  And of course, alcohol was involved.  If a camera had been there it would not have looked much different from one of these shows.  The thing is, it was always the same gal who started trouble.  Here is the difference:  we stopped inviting that person and voila!  The drama ended and we ended up always having a great time from that moment on.  I think about co-worker parties.  Lots and lots of alcohol and other substances (it was in entertainment).  Talk about drama.  Back biting, gossiping, you name it.  And the days that followed, holy cow.  Point being, I don't think what we see on these shows is so exclusive to these people.  The worst potential in any of us is just highlighted by highly selective editing.  I am certain there is plenty of filming that is considered boring because they are just going about their daily lives sans any drama.

Its really no wonder I have filtered out so many people in my life and now have a great group of quality friends today.  I am the same age group as all these "housewives".  They should have done the same as well by now.


----------



## Deco

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've been thinking about what Decophile said earlier then started to look back on drunken behavior of some of my old friends and colleagues.  I think all these "housewive's" behavior is all too common when the same group of people *hang out TOO MUCH together and have to have alcohol in order to do so.  * If cameras followed any one of us in a same group situation all day, every day I believe the outcomes would probably pretty closely match what we see on these shows.  I mean, just look at TPF and the altercations that happen in here *between people who have never even met!  *Its really a sad statement about human behavior but its a true statement unfortunately.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when I was younger on a couple of "girls weekends", there was drama. Every.  Time.  And of course, alcohol was involved.  If a camera had been there it would not have looked much different from one of these shows.  The thing is, it was always the same gal who started trouble.  Here is the difference:  we stopped inviting that person and voila!  The drama ended and we ended up always having a great time from that moment on.  I think about co-worker parties.  Lots and lots of alcohol and other substances (it was in entertainment).  Talk about drama.  Back biting, gossiping, you name it.  And the days that followed, holy cow.  Point being, I don't think what we see on these shows is so exclusive to these people.  The worst potential in any of us is just highlighted by highly selective editing.  I am certain there is plenty of filming that is considered boring because they are just going about their daily lives sans any drama.
> 
> Its really no wonder I have filtered out so many people in my life and now have a great group of quality friends today.  I am the same age group as all these "housewives".  They should have done the same as well by now.


That's not what I've observed or experienced, even looking back on my younger days of drinking.  In high school is when I did the most drinking. I was in a group of foreigners living in Tokyo.  When we went clubbing at night, there was one entry fee to the club, but once you were in, all drinks were free.  So of course we did our best to get maximum value for our money.  Even in all the drunken partying, I'd never seen this kind of backbiting, hostile confrontation, betraying confidences, name-calling, badgering, yelling, public weeping.  Yes, there was and will always be gossiping, but it's not a free for all where every single confidence that's shared is instantaneously broadcast and then sets off a chain reaction of shrieking confrontations and accusations.   Not once have I seen anything like that. The drama only involved unrequited love/crush, obsessing about some dude, deciphering whether he's interested, gathering courage to talk to him, getting jealous and crying when things didn't go as hoped.  Even in later years I didn't see any RH type bad behavior, not in college, not in law school, not in the workplace, not on girl's weekends.  The worst I've experienced in girl's weekends is the usual suspect being super bossy and high maintenance and expecting that we all revolve around what she wants to do, when she wants to do it.  Everyone rolled their eyes and either ignored her or went along since it was easier than arguing.  I also had to listen to a lot of droning on about other people's kids that I didn't care about, which made me avoid all future girls' weekends.  But there was no explosive drama.

The main reason I don't think these women represent the rest of womankind and unrealistically indulge in over the top behavior is that they are not (at least not all of them) truly friends, they have no stake in the longevity of their friendship or credibility, and they're encouraged to stir it up for the cameras.  The rest of us don't have to stir it up for the cameras, and we don't go on trips with people we really dislike and would want to set off or actively gaslight [that was an interesting observation... had to look up what it meant!].  I doubt that Heather goes around gaslighting her friends in real life.  if she did, she'd have zero friends.  But it's fair game to her with these pseudo-friends on the show, when the goal is to either be the drama or ignite it in someone else, especially an easy prey with lots of shiny nuclear buttons to push.  It's the combination of fake friends, fake vacations, immature and silly women who value fame more than character, lots of alcohol, and the objective to create a train-wreck spectacle.  That's not real life.  But these shows pretend like it is, and that we're seeing ourselves, or our potential selves.  Vicky's opening line of "before you judge me, you better be perfect" is BS on too many levels to adequately document, but that's the central message of this show: you see all this craziness?  you're no different.   I'm saying hell no to that.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Decophile said:


> That's not what I've observed or experienced, even looking back on my younger days of drinking.  In high school is when I did the most drinking. I was in a group of foreigners living in Tokyo.  When we went clubbing at night, there was one entry fee to the club, but once you were in, all drinks were free.  So of course we did our best to get maximum value for our money.  Even in all the drunken partying, I'd never seen this kind of backbiting, hostile confrontation, betraying confidences, name-calling, badgering, yelling, public weeping.  Yes, there was and will always be gossiping, but it's not a free for all where every single confidence that's shared is instantaneously broadcast and then sets off a chain reaction of shrieking confrontations and accusations.   Not once have I seen anything like that. The drama only involved unrequited love/crush, obsessing about some dude, deciphering whether he's interested, gathering courage to talk to him, getting jealous and crying when things didn't go as hoped.  Even in later years I didn't see any RH type bad behavior, not in college, not in law school, not in the workplace, not on girl's weekends.  The worst I've experienced in girl's weekends is the usual suspect being super bossy and high maintenance and expecting that we all revolve around what she wants to do, when she wants to do it.  Everyone rolled their eyes and either ignored her or went along since it was easier than arguing.  I also had to listen to a lot of droning on about other people's kids that I didn't care about, which made me avoid all future girls' weekends.  But there was no explosive drama.
> 
> The main reason I don't think these women represent the rest of womankind and unrealistically indulge in over the top behavior is that they are not (at least not all of them) truly friends, they have no stake in the longevity of their friendship or credibility, and they're encouraged to stir it up for the cameras.  The rest of us don't have to stir it up for the cameras, and we don't go on trips with people we really dislike and would want to set off or actively gaslight [that was an interesting observation... had to look up what it meant!].  I doubt that Heather goes around gaslighting her friends in real life.  if she did, she'd have zero friends.  But it's fair game to her with these pseudo-friends on the show, when the goal is to either be the drama or ignite it in someone else, especially an easy prey with lots of shiny nuclear buttons to push.  It's the combination of fake friends, fake vacations, immature and silly women who value fame more than character, lots of alcohol, and the objective to create a train-wreck spectacle.  That's not real life.  But these shows pretend like it is, and that we're seeing ourselves, or our potential selves.  Vicky's opening line of "before you judge me, you better be perfect" is BS on too many levels to adequately document, but that's the central message of this show: you see all this craziness?  you're no different.   I'm saying hell no to that.



I wish I hadn't experienced this behavior but that was exactly my point - though it was something I lived through I didn't have it in my life year after year after year, day in and day out like these ladies do because they "want to be on the TV"!  I steered clear of the office gossip and backbiting.  I put the kibosh on hanging out with so-called friends who liked to stir up drama.  These were 'snapshots' of my life, not an ongoing way of it.  But it does exist and just like some people in TPF or in other forums, there will always be that contingency who love drama and conflict.  All these sets of ladies (and I use that term lightly) on these shows are those types of people and there are many just like them in life.  (certainly enough to put together so many TV shows like this - WAGS, Basketball Wives, Real Housewives, etc.)


----------



## La Comtesse

Decophile said:


> That's not what I've observed or experienced, even looking back on my younger days of drinking.


I've never experienced anything even close to what goes on in these shows...and I spent time at "all girls" schools surrounded by nothing but young women.  I've never even witnessed such behavior (other than on these shows).



Decophile said:


> I doubt that Heather goes around gaslighting her friends in real life. if she did, she'd have zero friends.



I was wondering about that myself.  I'm not so sure she doesn't do the same off camera since she seems like an expert at it.  I doubt you develop those skills so quickly.  I remember reports that Terry wanted her to be on the show.  Maybe he was looking for a way to keep her busy and away from him.


----------



## La Comtesse

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think about co-worker parties. Lots and lots of alcohol and other substances (it was in entertainment). Talk about drama. Back biting, gossiping, you name it. And the days that followed, holy cow. Point being, I don't think what we see on these shows is so exclusive to these people.



Was this in California too (you don't have to answer)?

Maybe the common thread is California and the entertainment industry.

I just caught the end clip showing portions of next week's show and Tamara is screaming in Vicki's face (about 2 inches from it).  It looks like next week will be even worse.


----------



## Deco

bagnshoofetish said:


> I wish I hadn't experienced this behavior but that was exactly my point - though it was something I lived through I didn't have it in my life year after year after year, day in and day out like these ladies do because they "want to be on the TV"!  I steered clear of the office gossip and backbiting.  I put the kibosh on hanging out with so-called friends who liked to stir up drama.  These were 'snapshots' of my life, not an ongoing way of it.  *But it does exist and just like some people in TPF or in other forums, there will always be that contingency who love drama and conflict.*  All these sets of ladies (and I use that term lightly) on these shows are those types of people and there are many just like them in life.  (certainly enough to put together so many TV shows like this - WAGS, Basketball Wives, Real Housewives, etc.)


I agree with this premise, completely.  Which is why I brought up the Bad Girls Club.  These people exist, in droves.  But the Real Housewives pretend like they're "real housewives," as opposed to very ill-bred, delusional housewives.   They are selected because of their willingness to cause and stage and act all shocked about high octane drama, and they all have to have a storyline.  This storyline thing was pretty weird to me when I first heard it.  my life doesn't have a storyline.  There are issues that come up that I may deal with from time to time, but I don't think of them as a storyline.  These women all have to have a juicy (at least to them) storyline to tell and keep the cameras on them.  Everything is staged as friends interacting and socializing.   If we keep seeing these fake people with their staged lives behaving this badly, and yet being rewarded by fame, "fan followings", and wealth, it will have the tendency over time to destigmatize vicious and uncivilized behavior.  Showing a bunch of rudderless 20 year olds with explosive rage and anger management issues (a la Bad Girls Club) doesn't erode good behavior, it draws a stark contrast to education and working seriously towards building a life, a career and a family.  But when you see those who are educated, have built a life, career and family behaving the same bad way as the rudderless 20 year olds, that's when the importance of good behavior becomes eroded.


----------



## Deco

La Comtesse said:


> I was wondering about that myself.  I'm not so sure she doesn't do the same off camera since she seems like an expert at it.  I doubt you develop those skills so quickly.  I remember reports that Terry wanted her to be on the show.  Maybe he was looking for a way to keep her busy and away from him.


You have a point here.  But perhaps she's practiced at the gaslighting off camera with people she doesn't intend to keep in her life. Maybe she cultivated that skill and keeps it part of her condescension arsenal, and hers is world class.  I just gave her enough credit to know not to do this with friends she intends to keep, unless they're all spineless clingons who will gladly take her manipulative abuse just to be invited to her Housezilla.


----------



## Prettyn

Heather's behavior on the show reveals an attitude of I'm better than you cause I have more money than you and I have a bigger house than any of you.. So listen to me cause I'm the queen and you better listen to me or else. So basically Heather's bad behavior is excused because she's the queen , who wants to piss Queen  bee.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

La Comtesse said:


> Was this in California too (you don't have to answer)?
> 
> Maybe the common thread is California and the entertainment industry.



LOL!  I would consider that theory if it weren't for the fact these shows also happen in NYC, NJ, ATL, etc...

Perhaps it occurs more with people who just want to be in the spotlight?  And that can happen anywhere....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Decophile said:


> ....If we keep seeing these fake people with their staged lives behaving this badly, and yet being rewarded by fame, "fan followings", and wealth, it will have the tendency over time to destigmatize vicious and uncivilized behavior.  .



Oh you are preaching to the choir! 

I think one of the best movies made in recent years is "Idiocracy".  It was funny when it first premiered but now it is pretty much coming true in every aspect.  Its the dumbing down of society for sure.  If there weren't an insatiable demand for this kind of entertainment it wouldn't exist.  It all started with the writers strike, when scripted shows were replaced with reality shows.  It just exploded from there.  The production companies and studios loved the fact they didn't have to pay multi-million dollar salaries to gifted actors anymore and would make major bank from advertisers.  Its spilled over beyond television though.  I peruse once in a while through Twitter and hear things going on in Snapchat and Instagram and I just fear we are all doomed!  The level of illiteracy and intelligence is truly frightening.  But its what the very vocal media watching majority want.  Makes me appreciate all the shows being created exclusively on Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.  Eventually, we will all just be paying one subscribers fee to pick and choose whatever shows, music or movies we want without the need of various distributors via our 'smart' TVs.  I'm thinking Apple and Google will merge one day and become the behemoth through which all entertainment flows.

Kubrick and Clarke got it right too...


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've been thinking about what Decophile said earlier then started to look back on drunken behavior of some of my old friends and colleagues.  I think all these "housewive's" behavior is all too common when the same group of people *hang out TOO MUCH together and have to have alcohol in order to do so.  * If cameras followed any one of us in a same group situation all day, every day I believe the outcomes would probably pretty closely match what we see on these shows.  I mean, just look at TPF and the altercations that happen in here *between people who have never even met!  *Its really a sad statement about human behavior but its a true statement unfortunately.
> 
> I remember a couple of times when I was younger on a couple of "girls weekends", there was drama. Every.  Time.  And of course, alcohol was involved.  If a camera had been there it would not have looked much different from one of these shows.  The thing is, it was always the same gal who started trouble.  Here is the difference:  we stopped inviting that person and voila!  The drama ended and we ended up always having a great time from that moment on.  I think about co-worker parties.  Lots and lots of alcohol and other substances (it was in entertainment).  Talk about drama.  Back biting, gossiping, you name it.  And the days that followed, holy cow.  Point being, I don't think what we see on these shows is so exclusive to these people.  The worst potential in any of us is just highlighted by highly selective editing.  I am certain there is plenty of filming that is considered boring because they are just going about their daily lives sans any drama.
> 
> Its really no wonder I have filtered out so many people in my life and now have a great group of quality friends today.  I am the same age group as all these "housewives".  They should have done the same as well by now.



I understand what you're saying.  My first husband was an alcoholic & for years, whenever we got together with friends for tail gate parties for football games or bbq's, it always got out of hand with the drinking & my husband was right in the middle of it.  I got to where I didn't drink at all when I attended or we would go in separate cars so when I had had enough, I could take my child & leave.  In retrospect, I can see the behavior was the same as with these women but with men instead.  A few times, the wives & girlfriends would get plastered too & behave just as bad.  That's when I would make my excuse & leave.  There is nothing funny or appealing to watching a bunch of drunks (male or female) make complete asses of themselves.

I remember one time when we were attending a formal charity auction & he got so drunk that he was asked to leave.  I was soooo embarrassed.  While I was told that I was welcome to stay, he had to go.  We road with another couple so we didn't have our car there.  Because he was acting like a complete drunken azz, we all had to leave.  The next day, he had no recollection of how he behaved or who he had insulted.  When I told him, he said I was crazy & making it all up.  It was only after he called the couple we attended the event with that he realized I was telling him the truth.  The other couple, who were long time friends of ours were pissed & wouldn't have anything to do with him for several months.  When I see this behavior on the RH shows, it takes me back to that time in my life when I had to deal with all the BS cause I was married to an alcoholic.  And he wasn't a happy drunk either.  His whole personality changed & he became mean, hateful, & aggressive.

I have yet to watch the latest episode or read any of their blogs.  I got rid of that kind of negativity in my life a very long time ago & I don't need any reminders of it.  I have no desire to watch the OC anymore.


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> Oh you are preaching to the choir!
> 
> I think one of the best movies made in recent years is* "Idiocracy"*.  It was funny when it first premiered but now it is pretty much coming true in every aspect.  Its the dumbing down of society for sure.  If there weren't an insatiable demand for this kind of entertainment it wouldn't exist.  It all started with the writers strike, when scripted shows were replaced with reality shows.  It just exploded from there.  The production companies and studios loved the fact they didn't have to pay multi-million dollar salaries to gifted actors anymore and would make major bank from advertisers.  Its spilled over beyond television though.  I peruse once in a while through Twitter and hear things going on in Snapchat and Instagram and I just fear we are all doomed!  The level of illiteracy and intelligence is truly frightening.  But its what the very vocal media watching majority want.  Makes me appreciate all the shows being created exclusively on Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.  Eventually, we will all just be paying one subscribers fee to pick and choose whatever shows, music or movies we want without the need of various distributors via our 'smart' TVs.  I'm thinking Apple and Google will merge one day and become the behemoth through which all entertainment flows.
> 
> Kubrick and Clarke got it right too...



That movie started out as a comedy....it has now become a documentary.  It's a true statement of society today. LMO


----------



## La Comtesse

bagnshoofetish said:


> LOL!  I would consider that theory if it weren't for the fact these shows also happen in NYC, NJ, ATL, etc...
> 
> Perhaps it occurs more with people who just want to be in the spotlight?  And that can happen anywhere....


I was going to add NY too  since Bethenny's behavior has been so outrageous recently...and she too obviously wants to be in show business.

Yes, probably the narcissistic "look at me" types everywhere....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cdtracing said:


> I understand what you're saying.  My first husband was an alcoholic & for years, whenever we got together with friends for tail gate parties for football games or bbq's, it always got out of hand with the drinking & my husband was right in the middle of it.  I got to where I didn't drink at all when I attended or we would go in separate cars so when I had had enough, I could take my child & leave.  In retrospect, I can see the behavior was the same as with these women but with men instead.  A few times, the wives & girlfriends would get plastered too & behave just as bad.  That's when I would make my excuse & leave.  There is nothing funny or appealing to watching a bunch of drunks (male or female) make complete asses of themselves.
> 
> I remember one time when we were attending a formal charity auction & he got so drunk that he was asked to leave.  I was soooo embarrassed.  While I was told that I was welcome to stay, he had to go.  We road with another couple so we didn't have our car there.  Because he was acting like a complete drunken azz, we all had to leave.  The next day, he had no recollection of how he behaved or who he had insulted.  When I told him, he said I was crazy & making it all up.  It was only after he called the couple we attended the event with that he realized I was telling him the truth.  The other couple, who were long time friends of ours were pissed & wouldn't have anything to do with him for several months.  When I see this behavior on the RH shows, it takes me back to that time in my life when I had to deal with all the BS cause I was married to an alcoholic.  And he wasn't a happy drunk either.  His whole personality changed & he became mean, hateful, & aggressive.
> 
> I have yet to watch the latest episode or read any of their blogs.  I got rid of that kind of negativity in my life a very long time ago & I don't need any reminders of it.  I have no desire to watch the OC anymore.



Ugh.  I can relate to all of that.  My loved one is in recovery and doing well now thank God.
As for bad memories being triggered by these kinds of shows, I'm right up there with ya!


----------



## La Comtesse

cdtracing said:


> That movie started out as a comedy....it has now become a documentary.  It's a true statement of society today. LMO



You know, I had never heard of that movie when a person we struck up a conversation with (in a pub ironically) several years ago told me that we had to see it.  He said that basically the movie was becoming reality.  We watched it once we got home, and laughed.  But a short time later, it began to scare me how much of it seemed to be coming true so quickly-the dumbing down of America (and the rest of the world).  Looking at entertainment, the Kardashians becoming role models for young women, people believing anything that's on the news/what politicians tell them, etc.-it has become frightening. It seems like young people are not being taught to think for themselves or to value morals and education, just money and superficial things.  It's sad.

As for drunken bad behavior....As bad as some alcoholics behavior can be (I have witnessed some of that), it doesn't seem as bad as these women to me.  First of all, the alcoholics are often incoherent when they do it, it's not as calculated as with these women (who are usually more lucid when they act this way).  The housewives' behavior seems more deranged than that to me, downright scary sometimes if you allow yourself to think too much about it.  Instead of light entertainment (and comical slightly bad behavior), the HW shows have become a (unwelcome) study in psychological problems.


----------



## limom

bagnshoofetish said:


> Oh you are preaching to the choir!
> 
> I think one of the best movies made in recent years is "Idiocracy".  It was funny when it first premiered but now it is pretty much coming true in every aspect.  Its the dumbing down of society for sure.  If there weren't an insatiable demand for this kind of entertainment it wouldn't exist.  It all started with the writers strike, when scripted shows were replaced with reality shows.  It just exploded from there.  The production companies and studios loved the fact they didn't have to pay multi-million dollar salaries to gifted actors anymore and would make major bank from advertisers.  Its spilled over beyond television though.  I peruse once in a while through Twitter and hear things going on in Snapchat and Instagram and I just fear we are all doomed!  The level of illiteracy and intelligence is truly frightening.  But its what the very vocal media watching majority want.  Makes me appreciate all the shows being created exclusively on Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.  Eventually, we will all just be paying one subscribers fee to pick and choose whatever shows, music or movies we want without the need of various distributors via our 'smart' TVs.  I'm thinking Apple and Google will merge one day and become the behemoth through which all entertainment flows.
> 
> Kubrick and Clarke got it right too...


Mcluhan talked about the dumbing down of society and so did Neil Postman out of New York University in his best seller "amusing ourselves to death"
This has been in the making for decades....


----------



## JNH14

Decophile said:


> I agree with this premise, completely.  Which is why I brought up the Bad Girls Club.  These people exist, in droves.  But the Real Housewives pretend like they're "real housewives," as opposed to very ill-bred, delusional housewives.   They are selected because of their willingness to cause and stage and act all shocked about high octane drama, and they all have to have a storyline.  This storyline thing was pretty weird to me when I first heard it.  my life doesn't have a storyline.  There are issues that come up that I may deal with from time to time, but I don't think of them as a storyline.  These women all have to have a juicy (at least to them) storyline to tell and keep the cameras on them.  Everything is staged as friends interacting and socializing.   If we keep seeing these fake people with their staged lives behaving this badly, and yet being rewarded by fame, "fan followings", and wealth, it will have the tendency over time to destigmatize vicious and uncivilized behavior.  Showing a bunch of rudderless 20 year olds with explosive rage and anger management issues (a la Bad Girls Club) doesn't erode good behavior, it draws a stark contrast to education and working seriously towards building a life, a career and a family.  But when you see those who are educated, have built a life, career and family behaving the same bad way as the rudderless 20 year olds, that's when the importance of good behavior becomes eroded.


----------



## Deco

bagnshoofetish said:


> Oh you are preaching to the choir!
> 
> I think one of the best movies made in recent years is "Idiocracy".  It was funny when it first premiered but now it is pretty much coming true in every aspect.  Its the dumbing down of society for sure.  If there weren't an insatiable demand for this kind of entertainment it wouldn't exist.  It all started with the writers strike, when scripted shows were replaced with reality shows.  It just exploded from there.  The production companies and studios loved the fact they didn't have to pay multi-million dollar salaries to gifted actors anymore and would make major bank from advertisers.  Its spilled over beyond television though.  I peruse once in a while through Twitter and hear things going on in Snapchat and Instagram and I just fear we are all doomed!  The level of illiteracy and intelligence is truly frightening.  But its what the very vocal media watching majority want.  Makes me appreciate all the shows being created exclusively on Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.  Eventually, we will all just be paying one subscribers fee to pick and choose whatever shows, music or movies we want without the need of various distributors via our 'smart' TVs.  I'm thinking Apple and Google will merge one day and become the behemoth through which all entertainment flows.
> 
> Kubrick and Clarke got it right too...


Idiocracy is hilarious. It would have been more so if it weren't also depressingly prescient.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

limom said:


> Mcluhan talked about the dumbing down of society and so did Neil Postman out of New York University in his best seller "amusing ourselves to death"
> This has been in the making for decades....



Yes it truly has.  Noam Chomsky has a few choice words for it too.  Not enough people care to listen.



Decophile said:


> Idiocracy is hilarious. It would have been more so if it weren't also depressingly prescient.



Its almost a horror movie to me now!

I guess we've gone off track a little bit but it says a lot about these shows and how they went from being an amusing guilty pleasure to jaw dropping appalling to watch.  I'll finish out this season out of morbid curiosity but this may be it for me.  I want my brain cells back.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Just caught up with the last couple of episodes - can't believe they are in Ireland my home country! And they are completely crazy! -
Seriously they have all shown their true colours.....and obviously directed by producers to cause havoc it's all about tv ratings! Kelly is a mean girl when she drinks for sure but I felt sorry for her when Shannon insisted  on tequila to try get her drunk. Even Heather showed herself to be no better, she is grinning in the bus to the airport. I am glad I did not have to endure a flight to the States with these women. 
Apart from this I will say that Powerscourt where they stayed is fabulous and within easy reach of Dublin our vibrant, cosmopolitan capital city!


----------



## Gblb

cdtracing said:


> I agree but he's a drunk too.  If both of them were smart, they would be mindful of their behavior, especially on camera.  All this footage is nothing but ammunition for a really nasty divorce.  So far, Kelly looks worse than her husband.  I can't even imagine how they act when the cameras aren't rolling.



It was back before this season started, access Hollywood or TMZ caught Kelly waiting in line at a bar. She was loaded, out with non housewives, smoking, pursuing the cameraman for attention. She said she had her MBA, "married but available."  She was putting on a drunken production, and repeating that phrase amongst other undesirable comments. It was out there she had marital problems, and I remember thinking I'd be mortified no matter my marital status; as she was embarrassing herself, her husband and most importantly her daughter. Kelly was adding more fire to her already troubled marriage.


----------



## cdtracing

Gblb said:


> It was back before this season started, access Hollywood or TMZ caught Kelly waiting in line at a bar. She was loaded, out with non housewives, smoking, pursuing the cameraman for attention. She said she had her MBA, "married but available."  She was putting on a drunken production, and repeating that phrase amongst other undesirable comments. It was out there she had marital problems, and I remember thinking I'd be mortified no matter my marital status; as she was embarrassing herself, her husband and most importantly her daughter. Kelly was adding more fire to her already troubled marriage.



That's interesting!!  I had not heard about this.


----------



## horse17

I'm around the same age as these woman and I can never understand how they have the energy to participate in all of the yelling, fighting, snarkiness,  backstabbing etc....I also don't get how much much they drink.....

I'm exhausted just watching it!...


----------



## pinky7129

horse17 said:


> I'm around the same age as these woman and I can never understand how they have the energy to participate in all of the yelling, fighting, snarkiness,  backstabbing etc....I also don't get how much much they drink.....
> 
> I'm exhausted just watching it!...



Right? Plus with all the drinking, how are they so thin?!


----------



## horse17

pinky7129 said:


> Right? Plus with all the drinking, how are they so thin?!


exactly!..doesn't look like they work out much either..except Tamara of course..but Im not sure if her "fitness" routine is a lifestyle or just  a newfound pastime to look good.....


----------



## Deco

bagnshoofetish said:


> Its almost a horror movie to me now!


----------



## La Comtesse

limom said:


> Mcluhan talked about the dumbing down of society and so did Neil Postman out of New York University in his best seller "amusing ourselves to death"
> This has been in the making for decades....



It may have been in the making for decades (by who is the question?), but it seems to have reached stealth proportions proceeding at the speed of sound in the last decade or so (past 15 years).  Entertainment preferences (like the housewives) are just a symptom (not the cause) of it, I fear.   Ironically,  I wonder if Chomsky himself may have been used (as a minor aid) to facilitate it.  I have never considered Chomsky a true philosopher in the strict sense of the word but more as an "academic".  I have seen his teachings in the past, mainly (in minor mention) in psychology studies, but also in "synopsis" style philosophy textbooks at schools I would consider re-education camps more than institutes of higher learning.   It was in graduate school that I realized many so-called "prestigious schools" were feeding their students the canned ideas of what educators thought they should learn in textbooks (instead of reading the philosophers in their own word and analyzing the meaning).

The film Idiocracy seems to have been released at a critical time.  As an example, in my father's generation certain science majors planning on going to graduate school were required to minor in philosophy ( to advance their analytical ability, formal logic, critical thinking skills).  The students were not given a textbook written by someone else, but the philosopher's original work, to study. By the time I went to school, biology majors were required to minor in chemistry,  to assist them in their advanced studies.   And the school I attended still taught philosophy from the original works.  But in graduate school I realized not all (in fact, not most) schools taught this way anymore.  At what some (or many) would consider prestigious schools, "philosophy" courses were now just a text book of a "synopsis" of selected "philosophers" chosen by the "educators."  Students no longer studied the works of Aristotle, Plato (and his theory of forms), Hume, Kant , Wittgenstein, etc. in their original writings (honing critical thinking skills) but some canned brief style synopsis of what "educators" wanted them to think.  Some no longer even had a course in formal logic required for a degree in philosophy.  The demise continued from there.

In less than one generation (i.e., children too old to be mine) students studying pre-med at expensive, supposedly "prestigious universities" (not that I would consider them that) now had to take additional courses (after graduation) just to pass their MCAT.  How could they possibly have attended a "prestigious" university and graduated with honors in a pre-med curriculum and need additional (basic science and math) studies just to pass their MCAT?!!  What are the new courses being offered that have replaced science and math?  I also noticed children/young adults who had recently graduated from public high schools (intelligent children with no handicaps or learning disabilities) not being able to determine what 10% of 100 was!!-  and others needing to consult their smartphone to figure out how much change they should give someone with a $75 invoice who had given them $100.  What are they being taught at school (in public schools that receive way more than adequate funding)?  What is more critical (and politically neutral) than basic math?!!  I hope and pray those students are able to self-educate after such schools failed them.  Not to mention that medical tests that were considered medically necessary for early detection of  critical conditions ten years ago are no longer "necessary."  The hospital in Idocracy is becoming  a frightening reality for those of us old enough to remember decent medical care when diagnostic tests were ordered promptly without any objections from "insurers"/the government.

I think the world has become more Orwellian than I ever thought possible in my lifetime, and there is nothing amusing about that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Its been an interesting discussion but maybe we're veering a little too off topic for this thread, which is the Real Housewives of OC?   Maybe the final episode of Ireland: Scary Trip Part 3 airing tomorrow night will cause us to regroup (for those of us left watching).


----------



## JetSetGo!

*No politics on tPF, please. Thanks.*


----------



## psulion08

I can't believe I actually feel bad for Kelly! Such mean girls !!! And they're all over 40! (I don't count Meghan because she was a saint on this trip) They need to grow up!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

psulion08 said:


> I can't believe I actually feel bad for Kelly! Such mean girls !!! And they're all over 40! (I don't count Meghan because she was a saint on this trip) They need to grow up!!!!


Right? Never thought the day that I feel sorry for Kelly would come!


----------



## Deco

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its been an interesting discussion but maybe we're veering a little too off topic for this thread, which is the Real Housewives of OC?   Maybe the final episode of Ireland: Scary Trip Part 3 airing tomorrow night will cause us to regroup (for those of us left watching).


Oh, even those not watching are regrouping here.  I get the highlight reel and commentary here, which for me is better than the show itself.


----------



## cafecreme15

Decophile said:


> Oh, even those not watching are regrouping here.  I get the highlight reel and commentary here, which for me is better than the show itself.


And also probably makes you less susceptible to losing brain cells! I do not understand why I continue to watch this show.


----------



## CeeJay

cafecreme15 said:


> And also probably makes you less susceptible to losing brain cells! I do not understand why I continue to watch this show.



HA! .. I know why I do, because as much $$$ as these women are supposed to have, they are all train-wrecks and so at the end of the day, I think to myself .. "_gee, you know what .. you're pretty lucky after all_!"


----------



## cafecreme15

CeeJay said:


> HA! .. I know why I do, because as much $$$ as these women are supposed to have, they are all train-wrecks and so at the end of the day, I think to myself .. "_gee, you know what .. you're pretty lucky after all_!"


*sings*  Money can't buy you class...MONEY CANT BUY YOU CLAAAASSSS!


----------



## Hobbsy

cafecreme15 said:


> *sings*  Money can't buy you class...MONEY CANT BUY YOU CLAAAASSSS!


That's right Countess!


----------



## pinky7129

guess we saw heathers true colors come out...


----------



## gmel

Have not posted in awhile - But really have to say - Heather is not a nice person... Really unlikeable


----------



## JNH14

[emoji115] She and Terry are so smug and pretentious-they bug the shiza out of me!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> Cringeworthy episode! Kelly may be crazy but for everyone to go the extra step and gang up on her was too much!
> Why did Vickie go to Tamara and tell her that Kelly was talking bad things about everyone? Surely she knew she would get a reaction from her.


I thought Vicky was awful as well.  Not once did she defend the one person who was on her side from the beginning.  I'd be pissed at Vicky if I was Kelly.


----------



## purseinsanity

gmel said:


> Have not posted in awhile - But really have to say - Heather is not a nice person... Really unlikeable


Hi hon!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

La Comtesse said:


> Some of Heather's accessory choices are so tacky, imo.  She seems to like anything that you can look up the price of it in 10 seconds on the internet.  Logos (or the most recognizable bag, etc.) are everywhere on these women, including Heather.  Heather is the kind of trash that thinks she's better than other "trash" but is really worse.
> 
> The fact that she called Kelly trash on camera shows how low (and raised like trash) Heather really is!  No one raised properly would talk to people the way Heather does.  She obviously never had etiquette lessons as a child.  After seeing WWHL last night, I think she totally planned to take the fireball for the sole purpose of getting Heather drunk (and she also thinks she's smarter than the viewers).  Notice she did not drink fireball herself and quickly offered Kelly some champagne when Kelly refused it. (Every time Kelly refused a drink last night, Shannon, Heather and Tamara would look at each other like, "what do we do now?").  She may have brought the flask to Ireland as another one of her tacky accessories, but I beleive she filled it for the sole purpose of getting Kelly drunk (and pre-planned it all with Tamara and Shannon).
> 
> How quickly Shannon forgets how terribly Heather treated her when she threw her out of her house and was talking around town about David's affair.  I used to kind of like her, but she has shown her true colors too this season.
> 
> 
> That's one of my pet peeves with her.  I cannot stand her use of the word "champs." And VC is one of the few champagnes I refuse when offered.  I used to think VC paid for the advertising.  Now I am convinced that "sophisticated Heather" loves it.  She is obviously the sophisticated type of world traveler that drinks only VC no matter what country she is in and finds herself in numerous tourist traps where it is available.


Heather's only accomplishment is marrying a rich doctor.  She's that typical kind of woman who acts as though her husband's accomplishments are her own, and are often more pretentious than their spouse.  Ugh.  I can't stand her!


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> I absolutely agree with everything you've said. I can completely see how Heather could be a psychopath and/or a narcissist. That look of glee you described as she called Kelly trash and her thinly veiled malice and mock concern as she expressed that she thought Kelly and Shannon were having "psychotic breaks" are probably the only times when I thought Heather was genuinely expressing emotion. Any time she tries to be sympathetic, caring, or vulnerable comes across as staged and fake to me. Perhaps this is why I have always found her very unsettling to watch.


She is an actress after all lol!


----------



## purseinsanity

La Comtesse said:


> I've never experienced anything even close to what goes on in these shows...and I spent time at "all girls" schools surrounded by nothing but young women.  I've never even witnessed such behavior (other than on these shows).
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that myself.  I'm not so sure she doesn't do the same off camera since she seems like an expert at it.  I doubt you develop those skills so quickly.  I remember reports that Terry wanted her to be on the show.  Maybe he was looking for a way to keep her busy and away from him.


I'm with you.  I'm a total girls girl and I've never had drama and altercations like these in my groups of friends thank God!  If I had, I'd probably be wishing I was a guy!


----------



## purseinsanity

The owner of Bailey's Farm, Joe, sounds like Mrs. DoubtFire


----------



## Longchamp

Didn't watch the seaaon, but watched WWHL tonight.  Tamra and Shannon were on, Tamra never stopped talking.


----------



## purseinsanity

Just finished watching.  Shannon had quite a violent reaction to Vicky saying David beat her.  Kind of makes me think it's true.  She's crying and carrying on which reeks of that being the truth to me.  I respected Meghan in this because she sees thru Heather as well.  Heather is such a meddler.  Constantly calling Kelly "trash" is so disgusting of her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

purseinsanity said:


> Just finished watching.  Shannon had quite a violent reaction to Vicky saying David beat her.  Kind of makes me think it's true.  She's crying and carrying on which reeks of that being the truth to me.  I respected Meghan in this because she sees thru Heather as well.  Heather is such a meddler.  Constantly calling Kelly "trash" is so disgusting of her.



It's been sad for Shannon, since she started appearing on this show, never a calm moment and all of it horrible for any marriage. One horrible marital experience after another. Unfortunately her reaction makes the accusation seem true, yet all of her reactions are over the top. I wouldn't ever stay or renew vows, I really wouldn't be able to stomach living with a spouse like David. 

Seeing through Heather's crap doesn't equal Kelly not being trash. Kelly is an awful person, there hasn't been one redeeming personality trait or success for this woman so far, not one thing. I wouldn't be able to tolerate Kelly for more than one of her drunken, hate spewing antics. I don't know how Kelly can show her face to a group of people that had been exposed to her sh*t show, it's like she's mentally ill. Such uncontrollable ugliness. Heather, at least started out (seemingly) very respectful and courteous. She's a low rated actress, without much of a future in the industry beyond this reality crap.


----------



## bag-princess

Heather always wants to accuse someone of having a mental illness! She should stick to what she knows - spending her husband's money!  And Tamra loves to say she is a Christian and then acts totally different! She would not have been in that competition if she had yelled in my face like that! And Mehgan- the voice of wisdom! Who would have believed it??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bag-princess said:


> Heather always wants to accuse someone of having a mental illness! She should stick to what she knows - spending her husband's money!  And Tamra loves to say she is a Christian and then acts totally different! She would not have been in that competition if she had yelled in my face like that! And Mehgan- the voice of wisdom! Who would have believed it??



I was thinking the same thing about Meghan!


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> Just finished watching.  Shannon had quite a violent reaction to Vicky saying David beat her.  Kind of makes me think it's true.  She's crying and carrying on which reeks of that being the truth to me.  I respected Meghan in this because she sees thru Heather as well.  Heather is such a meddler.  Constantly calling Kelly "trash" is so disgusting of her.


I haven't seen this episode yet, but doesn't Shannon overreact to just about everything?


----------



## luckylove

To me, he was the highlight 


purseinsanity said:


> The owner of Bailey's Farm, Joe, sounds like Mrs. DoubtFire


of the episode... absolutely charming man in the midst of an otherwise insufferable season.  I am really beginning to hate this show! The entire trip/storyline to go to Ireland seemed incredibly "forced" to me to begin with; add to that the cast of mostly unlikeable women providing no entertainment value.... I can't really watch anymore.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Just finished watching.  Shannon had quite a violent reaction to Vicky saying David beat her.  Kind of makes me think it's true.  She's crying and carrying on which reeks of that being the truth to me.  I respected Meghan in this because she sees thru Heather as well.  Heather is such a meddler.  Constantly calling Kelly "trash" is so disgusting of her.





imgg said:


> I haven't seen this episode yet, but doesn't Shannon overreact to just about everything?



I have read that David was charged with and pleaded guilty to beating Shannon on at least one occasion (according to public records), so I don't get why she thinks she can get away with falsely denying it.


----------



## Hobbsy

lulilu said:


> I have read that David was charged with and pleaded guilty to beating Shannon on at least one occasion (according to public records), so I don't get why she thinks she can get away with falsely denying it.


Wow! On the show he seems like such a docile, laid back kind of guy. You never really know what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I have read that David was charged with and pleaded guilty to beating Shannon on at least one occasion (according to public records),* so I don't get why she thinks she can get away with falsely denying it.*




i saw someone on another site post this info too - it obviously is not hard to find!  and i am shocked that none of them have looked into that for themselves!  because shannon's reaction was a clear indication that there was some truth to that.  she better be glad that she is not on Mehgan's radar or it would have been know to then all by now!!!  that girl will leave no stone unturned once she thinks a lie has been told and doesn't rest until she gets the truth!   at least this was true before she got pregnant.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Hobbsy said:


> Wow! On the show he seems like such a docile, laid back kind of guy. You never really know what goes on behind closed doors.



There has always been something off about David. I really don't like him or Shannon. She has become extremely unlikeable and insufferable to watch. I have zero interest in their story line and seeing them interact together is cringeworthy.  You have to wonder why Shannon would want to be go on a show knowing that her dirty laundry would come out. And Shannon also lies. That is why I find it funny that she and Tamra keep attacking Vicky for lying when we all know Tamra is one of the biggest liars on the show.


----------



## Hobbsy

Cherrasaki said:


> There has always been something off about David. I really don't like him or Shannon. She has become extremely unlikeable and insufferable to watch. I have zero interest in their story line and seeing them interact together is cringeworthy.  You have to wonder why Shannon would want to be go on a show knowing that her dirty laundry would come out.


He always seemed like a quiet, uninteresting guy and Shannon seems a drama queen. I agree with you, no way would I want all that on national TV. Maybe they need the money?


----------



## Cherrasaki

Hobbsy said:


> He always seemed like a quiet, uninteresting guy and Shannon seems a drama queen. I agree with you, no way would I want all that on national TV. Maybe they need the money?



Shannon should be spending more time off camera worrying about the state of her broken marriage rather than wasting time with the likes of Vicky and Kelly.  But Shannon doesn't want to do that because she likes playing the victim (and is definitely a drama queen as you pointed out) and also likes being in the Tamrat-Heather fake inner circle.  I think she's liking the attention now. But who knows maybe it's also about the money?


----------



## CeeJay

Gosh, every time I see the show, my opinions of the various "characters" change (_with the exception of Vicky who I really can't stand_).  Tamra has her good moments, but she is a major league tattle-tale, who can't keep a secret to save her life.  Shannon - I don't know, I used to like her and like her, had Vicky been so insistent on defending a person who lied about Cancer, well, I would likely have the same opinion as Shannon as in "_I'm not going to be 'friends' with you_".  However, her participation in getting Kelly drunk was, IMO .. very much "mean girl" stuff and didn't make her much better than the rest of them.  I also used to like Heather as she kind of seemed like the voice of reason (_in some circumstances_), but her behavior as of late has been deplorable and she does seem to think that she is the "Master" and the rest should be her Puppets (_Kelly said it very wrong in her initial statement to her husband_!).  Kelly - honestly, I'm not really a fan either .. she seems very immature and her prior issues (_she has made many comments on being "ganged-up" on previously_) definitely affect her behavior towards other and once booze is involved .. she is ugly.  

I felt bad for Meghan TBH; a trip that should have been a happy one for her, but yet .. I have to say I was impressed with how she behaved not only on the bus but afterwards ..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

On WWHL last night I found it amusing that both Tamra and Shannon said "anyone who repeats things is just as guilty" when they BOTH have been guilty of this (Tamra numerous times running to people to tell what was said about them and Shannon more recently in Ireland when she told Tamra what Kelly said about her daughter).  And I love how Shannon tap danced around the fact that David's mom never met his mistress but left out the fact that his sister was friends with her.  Shannon is a woman who lives in half-truths.  I don't dislike Shannon actually.  I think she has a pile of issues she is constantly trying to bury under alcohol and tons of makeup!


----------



## CeeJay

bagnshoofetish said:


> On WWHL last night I found it amusing that both Tamra and Shannon said "anyone who repeats things is just as guilty" when they BOTH have been guilty of this (Tamra numerous times running to people to tell what was said about them and Shannon more recently in Ireland when she told Tamra what Kelly said about her daughter).  And I love how Shannon tap danced around the fact that David's mom never met his mistress but left out the fact that his sister was friends with her.  Shannon is a woman who lives in half-truths.  I don't dislike Shannon actually.  I think she has a pile of issues she is constantly trying to bury under alcohol and tons of makeup!



HA - yes, that is rich .. they are BOTH very guilty of that behavior!


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Wow! On the show he seems like such a docile, laid back kind of guy. You never really know what goes on behind closed doors.


This.  Maybe his docile act is because he has blood on his hands.  Has to bend over backwards to negate his public criminal record.


----------



## Deco

bag-princess said:


> Heather always wants to accuse someone of having a mental illness! *She should stick to what she knows - spending her husband's money!*  And Tamra loves to say she is a Christian and then acts totally different! She would not have been in that competition if she had yelled in my face like that! And Mehgan- the voice of wisdom! Who would have believed it??


----------



## Cherrasaki

Decophile said:


> This.  Maybe his docile act is because he has blood on his hands.  Has to bend over backwards to negate his public criminal record.



Agreed. Shannon is using her husband's past indiscretions and guilty behavior to obtain the upper hand. He has no choice but to keep his mouth shut, lay low and be submissive (in order for their marriage to "work" that is).

Regarding Heather, she's showing her true colors and is reaching a Tamra level of nastiness.


----------



## limom

Heather is ugly inside, out. It took cray-cray Kelly for us to finally get the real deal.
Meagan is the MVP this season.
I hope she really leaves after this season.
firstly, because she will leave at the top and lastly because her and her daughter do not need this negativity in their lives.
Tamra's body is on point but honestly I thought that some of the other contestants were more toned.
The runner up had incredible arms and legs, imo.
Is Eddie gay? Who the heck cares, he seems to be a caring and level headed dude.
Tamra is lucky to have him in her life.
David is bish made, .his comments on wwhl were nasty.
He has beatShannon's  Azz before and I do believe mr goggly eyes is still at it.
While, Shannon has excellent taste in Real Estate, she sucks at relationsips and real life.
Her daughters deserve better, imo.


----------



## JNH14

http://getreallol.com/rhoc-david-beador-pleads-guilty-domestic-violence-charges/

This is what people are discussing.


----------



## Jayne1

Was that a real competition, or was it set up by the producers?  Tamra looked fabulous, but should not have won. That's when I realized it wasn't a real event.

I like a pregnant Meagan -- she seems normal, thoughtful and calm.


----------



## Hobbsy

JNH14 said:


> http://getreallol.com/rhoc-david-beador-pleads-guilty-domestic-violence-charges/
> 
> This is what people are discussing.


Well, I'll be. I guess I thought he was too wimpy to be an abuser. Please don't anyone take that wrong. There is never a justification for any kind of abuse.


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Gosh, every time I see the show, my opinions of the various "characters" change (_with the exception of Vicky who I really can't stand_).  Tamra has her good moments, but she is a major league tattle-tale, who can't keep a secret to save her life.  Shannon - I don't know, I used to like her and like her, had Vicky been so insistent on defending a person who lied about Cancer, well, I would likely have the same opinion as Shannon as in "_I'm not going to be 'friends' with you_".  *However, her participation in getting Kelly drunk was, IMO .. very much "mean girl" stuff and didn't make her much better than the rest of them*.  I also used to like Heather as she kind of seemed like the voice of reason (_in some circumstances_), but her behavior as of late has been deplorable and she does seem to think that she is the "Master" and the rest should be her Puppets (_Kelly said it very wrong in her initial statement to her husband_!).  Kelly - honestly, I'm not really a fan either .. she seems very immature and her prior issues (_she has made many comments on being "ganged-up" on previously_) definitely affect her behavior towards other and once booze is involved .. she is ugly.
> 
> I felt bad for Meghan TBH; a trip that should have been a happy one for her, but yet .. I have to say I was impressed with how she behaved not only on the bus but afterwards ..



You can't force someone to drink. She could have took the drink and left it there on the table. When I tell people I am not drinking tonight and they still order me a drink, I simply don't drink it.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> You can't force someone to drink. She could have took the drink and left it there on the table. When I tell people I am not drinking tonight and they still order me a drink, I simply don't drink it.


I haven't watched, but it sounds like they were exploiting a weakness they knew she has.  Yeah, no one is ever going to get me to drink when I don't want to.  I can't relate to the whole peer pressure thing.  But if she has drinking problems, it might be a different story.


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> I haven't watched, but it sounds like they were exploiting a weakness they knew she has.  Yeah, no one is ever going to get me to drink when I don't want to.  I can't relate to the whole peer pressure thing.  But if she has drinking problems, it might be a different story.



I don't normally watch and just happened to watch last night's episode. Not sure if she has a drinking problem.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> Was that a real competition, or was it set up by the producers?  Tamra looked fabulous, but should not have won. That's when I realized it wasn't a real event.
> 
> I like a pregnant Meagan -- she seems normal, thoughtful and calm.



I assumed it was a set up. She looked good but there's no way she beat out the others.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> I don't normally watch and just happened to watch last night's episode. Not sure if she has a drinking problem.


Honestly, I can't say either way.  I'm going off of comments here that the drinking on the show is so out of control to the point of looking like alcohol dependence.  The few shows I did see made me think they drank like college aged kids who don't know when to say when, and are in a social circle where fall-down drunk is common and acceptable (it's not in my social circles).  The whole thing is too alien for me to comprehend.   I'm physically incapable of becoming fall-down or blank-out drunk.  I get sick to my stomach long before that point.  But if Kelly didn't want to drink and ended up tanked, maybe she does have a problem.  Or she lied about not wanting a drink or lacks spine to stick to her guns (which may be what you're getting at).


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> You can't force someone to drink. She could have took the drink and left it there on the table. When I tell people I am not drinking tonight and they still order me a drink, I simply don't drink it.



Preaching to the choir, doll!


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> Well, I'll be. I guess I thought he was too wimpy to be an abuser. Please don't anyone take that wrong. There is never a justification for any kind of abuse.


He takes a wimp to beat on his wife.
As far as Shannon pushing booze on Kelly, it was wrong,imo.


----------



## Hobbsy

limom said:


> He takes a wimp to beat on his wife.
> As far as Shannon pushing booze on Kelly, it was wrong,imo.


I agree. I guess I just mean that he doesn't look or seem like an abuser. I believe it, just surprised me.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't normally watch and just happened to watch last night's episode. *Not sure if she has a drinking problem.*



i can't make up my mind either but................they all are convinced she does and yet they went out of their way to order drinks for her "knowing" this.  they wanted to make something happen.   and i agree you can't force anyone to drink but if you are dealing with a person that you "know" has a problem with alcohol - no force is necessary at all.


----------



## Deco

I can't believe that grown a$$ women would do that someone, anyone.  Sounds like Shannon was the ring leader.  How can she live with herself?  She's always on such a moral higher ground, and then does crap like this (actually you can say this about all of them).  Has Shannon or others blogged about getting Kelly drunk, or mentioned anything on WWHL?  Are they denying it was deliberate?


----------



## horse17

Decophile said:


> I can't believe that grown a$$ women would do that someone, anyone.  Sounds like Shannon was the ring leader.  How can she live with herself?  She's always on such a moral higher ground, and then does crap like this (actually you can say this about all of them).  Has Shannon or others blogged about getting Kelly drunk, or mentioned anything on WWHL?  Are they denying it was deliberate?


Looks to me that Shannon may be trying to stay relevant.....or maybe trying to keep her slot by being a villain ...either way,  I used to like her even though she a lune...but not so much now...I don't mind a nice wacko, but I can't stand a mean wacko...lol


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i can't make up my mind either but................they all are convinced she does and yet they went out of their way to order drinks for her "knowing" this.  they wanted to make something happen.   and i agree you can't force anyone to drink but if you are dealing with a person that you "know" has a problem with alcohol - no force is necessary at all.


Agreed, they called Kelly on her issues with booze and yet do not see anything wrong with pushing booze on a volatile drunk??? They were looking for a reaction imo.

I also think that Ms Beador indulges a bit too much.... She put on so much weight lately, I am wondering if it is booze bloat.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Decophile said:


> I can't believe that grown a$$ women would do that someone, anyone.  Sounds like Shannon was the ring leader.  How can she live with herself?  She's always on such a moral higher ground, and then does crap like this (actually you can say this about all of them).  Has Shannon or others blogged about getting Kelly drunk, or mentioned anything on WWHL?  Are they denying it was deliberate?



I've read summaries of their blogs and the basic gist of it seems to be denial about any deliberate attempt to try set Kelly up and get her drunk, that they just wanted to have a fun last night out and even if Shannon ordered drinks, no one forced Kelly drink and then try to shift the focus on Kelly's behaviour.  No one has taken any responsibility.  Meghan was the only one who seemed to call out their behaviour on some level.  What I find really stunning is the audience backlash against Shannon, Heather and Tamra.  I think the backlash is just as bad or worse than Vickie's "cancergate". (Vickie - everyone seems to have written off because of last season and, the main criticism for her is not sticking up for Kelly and siding with the mean girls to get back in their good graces).

I have never liked Tamra or Shannon but I didn't mind Heather - she seemed more of an adult compared to some of the other women's behaviour (which was refreshing for me) and her lifestyle is more what I want to see on the HW shows - beautiful home (if not to my taste) gorgeous clothes (yes she goes overboard on the Chanel) but her role in setting up Kelly and what she said on the bus really put an ugly spotlight on her and I will never look at her the same way.  There is really no one I like now on the show - so why watch? Especially with this kind of behaviour..  Meghan has certainly proved herself these last couple of episodes but the jury is still out for me on her - I hope she continues the direction she is on - seems more mature and calmer or maybe she just finally figured out everyone's number and decided not to get trapped into playing their games.   It will be interesting to see how Andy handles this on the reunion - though I suspect he'll side step it as he usually does hard questions.  

I will finish this season off but really doubt I'll be back for another year if this is the way things are going to go and if there isn't a major cast shake up (which seems unlikely).  So now I'm down to BH and maybe NYC ( which was already up in the air for me because of Bethenny).


----------



## bagsforme

Heather is awful this season.  Such an instigator.   They were like kids on the bus - "your trash, no you are, your trash, no you are..."


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Agreed, they called Kelly on her issues with booze and yet do not see anything wrong with pushing booze on a volatile drunk??? They were looking for a reaction imo.
> 
> *I also think that Ms Beador indulges a bit too much.... She put on so much weight lately, I am wondering if it is booze bloat*.




i can't tell you how many people have mentioned this and her love of vodka!!!   they are saying the same as you - she looks like she is a heavy drinker!  and i wish i could remember exactly what someone said about her using all those damn crystals when she is hiding in the closet drinking because it was too funny!!!

i never noticed because with her and mehgan as soooooon as i see them coming i would tune out and not pay any attention at all.  as far as i was concerned the person was speaking to themselves because i would not even see and acknowledge their presence!  that is how they irk me - although i must say again mehgan has been very different recently!


----------



## imgg

Hobbsy said:


> Well, I'll be. I guess I thought he was too wimpy to be an abuser. Please don't anyone take that wrong. There is never a justification for any kind of abuse.


I know he pleaded guilty, but from what we see with Shannon on this show I bet there is a lot more to the story.


----------



## cafecreme15

BravoTV.com has been having some technical difficulties with their videos...I haven't been able to watch the episode yet, but couldn't resist reading through all the comments here anyway!


----------



## DrDior

It's pretty normal for a 52 year old woman to start suddenly putting on weight in the mid-section. #perimenopause #menopause #aging


----------



## Hobbsy

imgg said:


> I know he pleaded guilty, but from what we see with Shannon on this show I bet there is a lot more to the story.


Usually 3 sides to story, his, hers and the truth.


----------



## GoGlam

DrDior said:


> It's pretty normal for a 52 year old woman to start suddenly putting on weight in the mid-section. #perimenopause #menopause #aging



For her, it seems to be all around.  I also think she is prone to having a double chin/saggy skin around the neck and jowls, so it makes her look much older.  My mother recently started showing the aforementioned more, and I was kind of shocked how much older it made her look.


----------



## Deco

horse17 said:


> Looks to me that Shannon may be trying to stay relevant.....or maybe trying to keep her slot by being a villain ...either way,  I used to like her even though she a lune...but not so much now...I don't mind a nice wacko, but I can't stand a mean wacko...lol


She's definitely trying to stay relevant, though it seems villain is a poor choice of persona to achieve that.  Not because it doesn't work, but because that clashes with the rest of the crap she likes to serve up.  Her crystals, obsession with harmony, health, wellbeing, and most of all, her insistence on playing the victim.  You can't be a victim and a villain at the same time.  I think a genuine, deep seated hatred of Kelly may be behind her behavior.  Kelly has done plenty to earn hatred, but it seems our Shannon likes to serve up revenge as a cold, moldy dish.


----------



## Cherrasaki

DrDior said:


> It's pretty normal for a 52 year old woman to start suddenly putting on weight in the mid-section. #perimenopause #menopause #aging



On some of the blogs they were saying that she may have gotten implants. I don't know if that is true but I did notice the weight gain after seeing her in some photos recently.  It could be that she is just aging, maybe it's stress eating or it could even be the booze. But it does look like she's gained a little weight.


----------



## horse17

One of Heathers tag line of having a "close to perfect life" is annoying.....seems


DrDior said:


> It's pretty normal for a 52 year old woman to start suddenly putting on weight in the mid-section. #perimenopause #menopause #aging


so true..and we know she doesn't workout , so that doesn't help either..


----------



## Hobbsy

horse17 said:


> One of Heathers tag line of having a "close to perfect life" is annoying.....seems
> 
> so true..and we know she doesn't workout , so that doesn't help either..


Heather, blah.  I think people who feel the need to tell you their life is perfect have a life far from it.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

If one cannot control their disruptive or combative behavior while drinking, they have a problem with alcohol.  There are stages of alcoholism.  You don't have to be a bum in a gutter or be disruptive to be an alcoholic or drug addict.  There are "functioning alcoholics" who do not become disruptive but they HAVE to have it every day just to maintain and not go into DTs.  You can appear perfectly fine on the surface, its when you are drunk that the problem reveals itself.  A normal drinker can stop after a drink or two.  A person with a problem cannot stop at just one or two even if its just "occasionally".  And if you continue to get drunk knowing that you shouldn't, you clearly have a problem as a "normal" drinker would avoid alcohol if they do not wish to repeat bad behavior.  As the saying in AA goes, _the definition of insanity is to keep repeating the same behavior over and over expecting different results.  _Clearly some of these ladies are not getting that message and should stay away from alcohol.
I have a very good friend who drinks and smokes from the moment she wakes up yet never "seems" high.  She has to have both.  Its a physiological condition your body/mind convinces you that you need these substances to survive the day.  Same with some of my friends who smoke pot.  They are completely functional yet they believe they cannot live without it.  Its a crutch.  Some need it in social situations or just to numb themselves and not have to feel whats really going on in their lives...Shannon, cough cough, Kelly, cough cough...


----------



## cdtracing

I have not watched the show since the first Irish episode.  I come here & read the comments to catch up along with the snipit previews I've seen.  While I don't particularly care for Megan, she seems to be the *only *voice of reason.  These women (I refuse to call them ladies) are mean girls & as far a Icky Viki is concerned, I wrote her off a long time ago.  These women don't exhibit the behaviors of anyone I would be friends with, in fact, I wouldn't want to hang out with them for 1 evening.  I hope Megan chooses to leave the show after this season.  She & her daughter don't need these kinds of friends or their negativity in their lives.  She would do well to get off the crazy train!!! 

I may tune in for the reunion but as far as the rest of the season, I'm out!!  Looks like it's just BH for me.  I hope they get their act together or I'm done with the whole franchise.  I'll just come here & read everyone else's commentary.


----------



## Deco

bagnshoofetish said:


> If one cannot control their disruptive or combative behavior while drinking, they have a problem with alcohol.  There are stages of alcoholism.  You don't have to be a bum in a gutter or be disruptive to be an alcoholic or drug addict.  There are "functioning alcoholics" who do not become disruptive but they HAVE to have it every day just to maintain and not go into DTs.  You can appear perfectly fine on the surface, its when you are drunk that the problem reveals itself.  A normal drinker can stop after a drink or two.  A person with a problem cannot stop at just one or two even if its just "occasionally".  And if you continue to get drunk knowing that you shouldn't, you clearly have a problem as a "normal" drinker would avoid alcohol if they do not wish to repeat bad behavior.  As the saying in AA goes, _the definition of insanity is to keep repeating the same behavior over and over expecting different results.  _Clearly some of these ladies are not getting that message and should stay away from alcohol.
> I have a very good friend who drinks and smokes from the moment she wakes up yet never "seems" high.  She has to have both.  Its a physiological condition your body/mind convinces you that you need these substances to survive the day.  Same with some of my friends who smoke pot.  They are completely functional yet they believe they cannot live without it.  Its a crutch.  Some need it in social situations or just to numb themselves and not have to feel whats really going on in their lives...Shannon, cough cough, Kelly, cough cough...


I don't have a lot of insight into the stages of alcoholism, but I did think my ex, who was an overachiever, worked out twice a day, exquisitely disciplined in almost all things, went to bed early and woke up early, went out of his way to try to live clean, was a high functioning alcoholic .  I even told him that, and I could tell it was something he was worried about.  He almost never got drunk.  In fact, he was 1000000 times sweeter and more loveable when he was buzzed than when he was sober, and I observed him over 20 years, so there was a lot of material there.  But I thought he was an alcoholic because of the dependence.  It was unthinkable for him to go a single day without drinking.  He stuck to red wine, because he read voraciously on the benefits of red wine so he could justify drinking it every day.  He stayed away from vodka, tequila and whiskey/scotch because he didn't trust himself around those.  Even with the wine, I had to keep tabs on him.  He would negotiate with me endlessly on what constitutes a glass, and how many glasses he's allowed to have, how big of a glass, how far up he could fill the glass and still have it count as one glass.  And no matter what was going on with his life, major flu, irregular heartbeats, insomnia, heartburn/stomach pains, you name it, he could not lay off the wine for even one single day to see if he'd feel or sleep better without it.  And yet no one would look at him and think he's an alcoholic.

Sorry for the detour.  Back to these ladies, I agree that if you can't control your behavior while drinking, then you have a problem.  The part I'm not sure about because of my low opinion of these women, is that controlling their behavior, acting decent/civilized, is even a goal for them.  I'm not convinced they care either way.  Not convinced that they're mortified by their bad behavior while drunk and desperately want to not be that way, but have no control over the matter.    I don't see them as having standards of conduct they hold themselves up to.  But this may be a chicken and egg discussion...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I agree.  They all have the benefit of watching themselves on TV and still continue to conduct themselves in an embarrassing manner.  They have no accountability, just excuses.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Agreed, they called Kelly on her issues with booze and yet do not see anything wrong with pushing booze on a volatile drunk??? They were looking for a reaction imo.
> 
> I also think that Ms Beador indulges a bit too much.... She put on so much weight lately, I am wondering if it is booze bloat.



They all indulge in booze too much (with the exception of perhaps Heather and Meghan who I've never seen get completely wasted like the others) and I do suspect that Kelly has a problem.  But I've always found it funny how they can't touch a potato, or have desert or have anything fried but tequila shots? No problem.  Alcohol is all sugar and loaded with calories.  And Shannon going about how tequila is an upper is nonsense, all alcohol is chemically a depressant on the brain.


----------



## bag-princess

DrDior said:


> It's pretty normal for a 52 year old woman to start suddenly putting on weight in the mid-section. #perimenopause #menopause #aging




the comments that i have read saying she drinks to much has nothing to do with mid-section weight!  they were all talking about how her face looks.


----------



## TC1

I agree Tamra's body looked good. The spray tanned fake abs were a bit over the top....if they rival the spray ons of King Leonidas in the movie 300..you've gone too far girl.


----------



## slyyls

Mehgan's radar or it would have been know to then all by now!!! that girl will leave no stone unturned once she thinks a lie has been told and doesn't rest until she gets the truth! at least this was true before she got pregnant.

Quote above from bag princess


Lol  well Mehgan should start turning over a few stones in regards to Jimmy.   I wonder what his truth is?


----------



## Cherrasaki

CanuckBagLover said:


> They all indulge in booze too much (with the exception of perhaps Heather and Meghan who I've never seen get completely wasted like the others) and I do suspect that Kelly has a problem.  But I've always found it funny how they can't touch a potato, or have desert or have anything fried but tequila shots? No problem.  Alcohol is all sugar and loaded with calories.  And Shannon going about how tequila is an upper is nonsense, all alcohol is chemically a depressant on the brain.



Kelly does seem to have a problem with alcohol and she is a very mean drunk. And I always suspected Shannon to be one as well but she is more functioning alcoholic.   And I think some of them have mastered how to drink without gaining to much weight.


----------



## DrDior

bag-princess said:


> the comments that i have read saying she drinks to much has nothing to do with mid-section weight!  they were all talking about how her face looks.


Umm ... that's nice. She's put on weight throughout her mid section. It's been openly discussed on the show and is a pretty common sign of an adult female during peri-menopause/menopausal years. And now her face is starting to sag, and not in a way that's particularly unique. Outside of LA/OC, all of those are pretty normal signs of aging in a middle-aged woman. They go together.


----------



## swags

My coworker and I discuss the housewives almost weekly. Today she did a google on David and said he was arrested in 2003 for domestic violence and had to do a program for it. I don't remember all the details and I think there was another arrest earlier.
Then I asked her if Eddie Judge was gay and I heard her say "Siri is Eddie Judge bisexual" and Siri replied "You asked if Eddie George is bisexual?" And she repeated "Judge" 
It was comical.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I agree Tamra's body looked good. The spray tanned fake abs were a bit over the top....if they rival the spray ons of King Leonidas in the movie 300..you've gone too far girl.



is that what way up with Tamra's stomach! Something looks funky about it, and you've said it.  They sure didn't look real.
And then someone said it wasn't even a real show, something clapped together by Bravo. I hope they at least paid the other participants. The whole thing looked phoney and set up.  And it seemed like no one seemed to mention what the commutation was called and the titles involved. Was she Miss Bikini?
Tamra's poses looks foolish and not really that flattering. 
We all knew she was going to win.


----------



## myheartispink

Of all the 'secrets' Kelly could reveal about the housewives, letting everyone know about Shannon and David's DV past is cruel. That's the lowest of the low. I don't even really like Shannon and I still felt sorry for her. That's just nobody's place to share that information, Vicki or kelly. I really felt very sad for her. But Ireland was a mess. I'd be happy to see the whole cast cut and get a new set of housewives. They've all left me feeling drained. They're meant to be grown women!


----------



## myheartispink

As an aside, did anyone else find Tamra's coach annoying? Ugh I thought she was so irritating!


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> I have not watched the show since the first Irish episode.  I come here & read the comments to catch up along with the snipit previews I've seen.  While I don't particularly care for Megan, she seems to be the *only *voice of reason.  These women (I refuse to call them ladies) are mean girls & as far a Icky Viki is concerned, I wrote her off a long time ago.  These women don't exhibit the behaviors of anyone I would be friends with, in fact, I wouldn't want to hang out with them for 1 evening.  I hope Megan chooses to leave the show after this season.  She & her daughter don't need these kinds of friends or their negativity in their lives.  She would do well to get off the crazy train!!!
> 
> I may tune in for the reunion but as far as the rest of the season, I'm out!!  Looks like it's just BH for me.  I hope they get their act together or I'm done with the whole franchise.  I'll just come here & read everyone else's commentary.


I have a friend in St. Louis with an ear to the ground, and she says that there is talk that Megan is planning on moving there once she has the baby with Jimmy, and is leaving the show.


----------



## luckylove

DrDior said:


> Umm ... that's nice. She's put on weight throughout her mid section. It's been openly discussed on the show and is a pretty common sign of an adult female during peri-menopause/menopausal years. And now her face is starting to sag, and not in a way that's particularly unique. Outside of LA/OC, all of those are pretty normal signs of aging in a middle-aged woman. They go together.



It is rare to see a female from that area who hasn't been nipped and tucked to the extreme.... I think we have become so accustomed to seeing various surgeries that we forget how a typical face might age.  It is kind of refreshing to see a face that looks "normal" for her age.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> is that what way up with Tamra's stomach! Something looks funky about it, and you've said it.  They sure didn't look real.
> And then someone said it wasn't even a real show, something clapped together by Bravo. I hope they at least paid the other participants. The whole thing looked phoney and set up.  And it seemed like no one seemed to mention what the commutation was called and the titles involved. Was she Miss Bikini?
> Tamra's poses looks foolish and not really that flattering.
> We all knew she was going to win.


Her poses all looked really bad. I also believe that in real competitions they just refer to you by your contestant number. Not your first and last name like they did for Tamra about 10 times. She looked like she had a spray tanned turtle shell her stomach.


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> I have a friend in St. Louis with an ear to the ground, and she says that there is talk that Megan is planning on moving there once she has the baby with Jimmy, and is leaving the show.


If that's true, I think she would be making a wise decision.


----------



## bag-princess

DrDior said:


> Umm ... that's nice. She's put on weight throughout her mid section. It's been openly discussed on the show and is a pretty common sign of an adult female during peri-menopause/menopausal years. And now her face is starting to sag, and not in a way that's particularly unique. Outside of LA/OC, all of those are pretty normal signs of aging in a middle-aged woman. They go together.



ummmmmm........i did not say she had NOT put on weight in that area!   what i said was the comments i DID see where not about that and they were pointing out how by looking at her face she looked like a woman that drinks a lot!


----------



## bag-princess

cafecreme15 said:


> I have a friend in St. Louis with an ear to the ground, and she says that there is talk that Megan is planning on moving there once she has the baby with Jimmy, and is leaving the show.




i would not be surprised if she did leave.   her recent change in attitude has made me think that she has gotten tired of the drama and doesn't want to deal with it anymore and would rather focus on her daughter.  she doesn't seem to have the patience for it anymore.  which would make her a very wise woman!  (can't believe i just said that about Mehgan!!!)


----------



## limom

DrDior said:


> Umm ... that's nice. She's put on weight throughout her mid section. It's been openly discussed on the show and is a pretty common sign of an adult female during peri-menopause/menopausal years. And now her face is starting to sag, and not in a way that's particularly unique. Outside of LA/OC, all of those are pretty normal signs of aging in a middle-aged woman. They go together.


While no stranger to the middle age spread myself, I also know that one need to make some effort to maintain a healthy weight.
Shannon drinks way too much imo,. Some of her weight can be attributed to menopause but that vodka does not do her any favor either.
I agree with Shoo that because Shannon is so anxiety driven that she needs booze to relax and also fit in with the group.
 her daughter also made one comment about her mother's alcohol consumption which led me to believe that Shannon overdoes it.
I really wonder how those women function after those parties, my hang overs are brutal nowadays!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> While no stranger to the middle age spread myself, I also know that one need to make some effort to maintain a healthy weight.
> Shannon drinks way too much imo,. Some of her weight can be attributed to menopause but that vodka does not do her any favor either.
> I agree with Shoo that because Shannon is so anxiety driven that she needs booze to relax and also fit in with the group.
> * her daughter also made one comment about her mother's alcohol consumption which led me to believe that Shannon overdoes it.*
> I really wonder how those women function after those parties, my hang overs are brutal nowadays!




well there you go!   if she said it then i believe it because as we all know - those little girls stay in their parents business and know far too much of it!  
the only other HW show i watch is the Atlanta girls and it is the same with most of them - a bottle of wine is always on hand!


----------



## imgg

myheartispink said:


> Of all the 'secrets' Kelly could reveal about the housewives, letting everyone know about Shannon and David's DV past is cruel. That's the lowest of the low. I don't even really like Shannon and I still felt sorry for her. That's just nobody's place to share that information, Vicki or kelly. I really felt very sad for her. But Ireland was a mess. I'd be happy to see the whole cast cut and get a new set of housewives. They've all left me feeling drained. They're meant to be grown women!


I thought Heather calling Kelly trash over and over again was the lowest of lows.  At least Kelly was repeating facts that were already out there.  I'm not defending Kelly, but the girl was being ganged up on and she wanted something else for them to argue over, so she gave it to them.  Shannon and all the girls do the same thing they criticize Kelly for, they just do it more eloquently.


----------



## imgg

Does anyone else notice the gleam in Tamar's eye when she is confronting people?  Despite her saying she hates all the drama, she sure seems to thrive on it.


----------



## horse17

To me, Shannon looks a bit older for a couple of reasons...her alcohol isn't doing her any favors, she doesn't exercise ....and.her quirkiness and personality make her more mature than her years......she needs to lose the platinum blonde hair and heavy makeup....too severe IMO...that said, she still can look and dress youthful....
sometimes when you are so wrapped up in yourself, worrying about the next bizarre procedure to attain youth,  as well as trying to desperately keep your marriage intact.........it can actually age you....


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> Does anyone else notice the gleam in Tamar's eye when she is confronting people?  Despite her saying she hates all the drama, she sure seems to thrive on it.



Yep, very evil-looking eyes.


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> To me, Shannon looks a bit older for a couple of reasons...her alcohol isn't doing her any favors, she doesn't exercise ....and.her quirkiness and personality make her more mature than her years......she needs to lose the platinum blonde hair and heavy makeup....too severe IMO...that said, she still can look and dress youthful....
> sometimes when you are so wrapped up in yourself, worrying about the next bizarre procedure to attain youth,  as well as trying to desperately keep your marriage intact.........it can actually age you....



I agree with most but I think the blonde hair is the one thing that helps her.  Some women tend to go blonde as they age.  It's a trick to soften the contrast around the face and make wrinkles a bit less pronounced.  I just think she uses the wrong makeup, but it's mostly her jowls and neck that's making her look older.  As well as her hunched back.


----------



## bag-princess

imgg said:


> I thought *Heather calling Kelly trash over and over again was the lowest of lows. * At least Kelly was repeating facts that were already out there.  I'm not defending Kelly, but the girl was being ganged up on and she wanted something else for them to argue over, so she gave it to them.  Shannon and all the girls do the same thing they criticize Kelly for, they just do it more eloquently.




you know what they say - like knows like.  so yea.  heather may think she is filet mignon but she is really just plain hamburger meat.




imgg said:


> Does anyone else notice the gleam in Tamar's eye when she is confronting people?  Despite her saying she hates all the drama, she sure seems to thrive on it.



yes!!! she is a lying cow - she loves the drama because she starts most of it!!  and then when it is turned around on her she cries and hyperventilates for sympathy!!
i will never forget that time she got into it with one of them and she took off running out of there!!!   it was so funny!!!


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I agree with most but I think the blonde hair is the one thing that helps her.  Some women tend to go blonde as they age.  It's a trick to soften the contrast around the face and make wrinkles a bit less pronounced.  I just think she uses the wrong makeup, but it's mostly her jowls and neck that's making her look older.  As well as her hunched back.


I agree...but I was thinking she could still do blonde, but maybe a little softer....those dang jowls!...so true...Im a runner and was considering going to the ellip..less impact for the face!


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I agree with most but I think the blonde hair is the one thing that helps her.  Some women tend to go blonde as they age.  It's a trick to soften the contrast around the face and make wrinkles a bit less pronounced.  I just think she uses the wrong makeup, but it's mostly her jowls and neck that's making her look older.  As well as her hunched back.


I think that Shannon went thru the ringer with her azz beating/cheatin/googly eyes husband. This ages a woman, imo.
I actually thought that she looked ok on WWHL, being plump helps one's face.
I totally agree with you that blonde is softer, it is her make up that is very aging, imo.
Too much black eyeliner.
As far as the hunched back, girlfriend carries too much weight on her shoulders.....
about 200lbs to be exact....


----------



## Deco

GoGlam said:


> I agree with most but I think the blonde hair is the one thing that helps her.  Some women tend to go blonde as they age.  It's a trick to soften the contrast around the face and make wrinkles a bit less pronounced.  I just think she uses the wrong makeup, but it's mostly her jowls and neck that's making her look older.  As well as her hunched back.


I agree.  i think her teeth make he look older too.  Something about them.  They look like dentures, though I'm sure they're not.  they just look that way.  And she talks like she's always struggling agains them, making lots of effort to swoop her lips violently over her teeth just to talk.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> *I think that Shannon went thru the ringer with her azz beating/cheatin/googly eyes husband. This ages a woman, imo.*
> I actually thought that she looked ok on WWHL, being plump helps one's face.
> I totally agree with you that blonde is softer, it is her make up that is very aging, imo.
> Too much black eyeliner.
> As far as the hunched back, girlfriend carries too much weight on her shoulders.....
> about 200lbs to be exact....



I agree with this. Nothing ages you as much as being unhappy, and I think Shannon is very unhappy. And then I think she drinks too much to help deal with her life.  In the first couple of seasons, Shannon seems fond of drinking and having a good time, but now she drinks to cope.
There is such a difference in her looks from when she started this show and now.
As I've said before, Shannon isn't the forgiving type, if she's keeping David around, it's not because she forgiven him and moved on. They both are probably very miserable and it shows.

I also hope that Megan leaves the show, she seems to have changed since getting pregnant, got her life together and doesn't want all the drama these ladies from the show bring.
I wasn't very fond of her last season, but am liking her so much more this season. I hope she reads our thread and sees that her new outlook makes her such a nicer, likeable person.
She was smart to stay out of the Kelly drama on the bus to the airport, as she wasn't really involved, but I really liked that she still supported Kelly afterwards. Those women were like rabid dogs on the bus, attacking Kelly.
Vicki, on the other hand, should have stepped up and supported Kelly on the bus. Her behaviour was unacceptable - if she had, Kelly might not have spewed the things Vicki had told her in private. Vicki was a coward, more concerned with her own position with the others. She didn't have to take on Kelly's fight, but could have just tried to stop the attacking.
I was glad to see Brianna even call her out over it.
Vicki was no friend to Kelly.


----------



## lulilu

I have read from various sources that Meghan is leaving the show.


----------



## tambles

Does anyone know what Heather said to Vicki in the preview for next week?  I replayed that part several times and still couldn't make out what she said.


----------



## millivanilli

Decophile said:


> .  It was unthinkable for him to go a single day without drinking...



According to WHO this is alcoholism.


----------



## Gblb

cdtracing said:


> That's interesting!!  I had not heard about this.


 
Here's an article from OK! They have the video posted as well. It's painful to watch, but the MBA comments occur over halfway through. 

http://okmagazine.com/videos/rhoc-kelly-meza-dodd-slurs-words-curses-nightclub/


----------



## purseinsanity

Cherrasaki said:


> There has always been something off about David. I really don't like him or Shannon. She has become extremely unlikeable and insufferable to watch. I have zero interest in their story line and seeing them interact together is cringeworthy.  You have to wonder why Shannon would want to be go on a show knowing that her dirty laundry would come out. And Shannon also lies. That is why I find it funny that she and Tamra keep attacking Vicky for lying when we all know Tamra is one of the biggest liars on the show.


So true!  David has shark eyes.  Gives me the creeps.  Even the way he calls her "Sweetie" seems insincere.


----------



## purseinsanity

coconutsboston said:


> I assumed it was a set up. She looked good but there's no way she beat out the others.


ITA.  She is in infinitely better shape than I am, but I swear I saw some cellulite on the back of her legs when she was showing off her butt.


----------



## purseinsanity

tambles said:


> Does anyone know what Heather said to Vicki in the preview for next week?  I replayed that part several times and still couldn't make out what she said.


I think she said, "Don't move".


----------



## Deco

millivanilli said:


> According to WHO this is alcoholism.


I didn't realize WHO had a statement on it, but it makes sense.
When we were together, we travelled quite a bit, explored completely new places all on foot. But meal times were such a drag. Availability and quality of wine offerings 100% governed where we would eat. I called it alcohol tourism.


----------



## Florasun

imgg said:


> Does anyone else notice the gleam in Tamar's eye when she is confronting people?  Despite her saying she hates all the drama, she sure seems to thrive on it.



Yep. Same old Tamara. Whenever she gets ticked off it's goodbye Jesus, hello thotzilla.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  She is in infinitely better shape than I am, but I swear I saw some cellulite on the back of her legs when she was showing off her butt.



Yep, I saw it too.


----------



## Creativelyswank

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  She is in infinitely better shape than I am, but I swear I saw some cellulite on the back of her legs when she was showing off her butt.


It never fails to amaze me how harsh this forum is re: women's looks and bodies. And we wonder why women suffer from body dysmorphia, eating disorders and low self esteem.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> It never fails to amaze me how harsh this forum is re: women's looks and bodies. And we wonder why women suffer from body dysmorphia, eating disorders and low self esteem.


I get your point, but in this case Tamara is being judged on her body by design. So it goes with the territory.


----------



## Creativelyswank

imgg said:


> I get your point, but in this case Tamara is being judged on her body by design. So it goes with the territory.


And the excuse for Shannon?


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> And the excuse for Shannon?


I wasn't quoting anything about Shannon, only your comment about someone saying Tamara had cellulite on her legs, which I also noticed.  However, considering her age, she looked great.

If you're on a reality show, people are going to talk about everything.  If you are the type of person who can't handle it (me being one of them) then don't go on a show like this.  It's human nature to discuss things like a drastic change in appearance, of course people will notice.


----------



## JNH14

Creativelyswank said:


> It never fails to amaze me how harsh this forum is re: women's looks and bodies. And we wonder why women suffer from body dysmorphia, eating disorders and low self esteem.



I so agree! Hell, my cellulite has cellulite! [emoji6]


----------



## lulilu

I know everyone says Tamra has a great body, but it kind of creeps me out, as her face is older.  I don't know -- old bodybuilders????


----------



## limom

I feel the same exact way about the thoughts 
Police


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Creativelyswank said:


> And the excuse for Shannon?



I must say after reading all about Shannon's jowls, it made me realize how bad mine are too (runs in the family )  and not to mention the weight gain I got mid section as a result and reward from quitting smoking and sitting in an office all day 5 days a week - and I am only mid 40s compared to Shannon's age - Lord help me if and when I reach Shannon's age at 52 -  I will be a complete monster! So yes was surprised to read all the flak about a 50+ woman's facial and body appearance as being so negative. Jowls are hard to fight unfortunately...


----------



## Florasun

WillstarveforLV said:


> I must say after reading all about Shannon's jowls, it made me realize how bad mine are too (runs in the family )  and not to mention the weight gain I got mid section as a result and reward from quitting smoking and sitting in an office all day 5 days a week - and I am only mid 40s compared to Shannon's age - Lord help me if and when I reach Shannon's age at 52 -  I will be a complete monster! So yes was surprised to read all the flak about a 50+ woman's facial and body appearance as being so negative. Jowls are hard to fight unfortunately...



You are preaching to the choir here. Gravity is a *****.


----------



## Creativelyswank

WillstarveforLV said:


> I must say after reading all about Shannon's jowls, it made me realize how bad mine are too (runs in the family )  and not to mention the weight gain I got mid section as a result and reward from quitting smoking and sitting in an office all day 5 days a week - and I am only mid 40s compared to Shannon's age - Lord help me if and when I reach Shannon's age at 52 -  I will be a complete monster! So yes was surprised to read all the flak about a 50+ woman's facial and body appearance as being so negative. Jowls are hard to fight unfortunately...


Yep, I'm right there with you all the way at 43. Perhaps we should start a support group.  
When we criticize these perfectly normal healthy bodies in leads to a skewed reality of what we expect from ourselves.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> Yep, I'm right there with you all the way at 43. Perhaps we should start a support group.
> When we criticize these perfectly normal healthy bodies in leads to a skewed reality of what we expect from ourselves.


IMO you are taking things out of content.  Tamara was in a Fitness contest judged on her body, yet we are not allowed to comment?  Seems odd.  Like saying we can't speak about someones memory abilities in a spelling contest.


----------



## limom

imgg said:


> IMO you are taking things out of content.  Tamara was in a Fitness contest judged on her body, yet we are not allowed to comment?  Seems odd.  Like saying we can't speak about someones memory abilities in a spelling contest.


Not only that but the need to scorn someone for their thoughts (right or wrong) on a public forum dedicated to reality tv is really weird.
This is not Ms magazine, for Christ's sake.
So Tamra has cellulite and someone mentioned it, it is just a small observation.
 It is not a put down on the 93% of us who have cellulite


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> Not only that but the need to scorn someone for their thoughts (right or wrong) on a public forum dedicated to reality tv is really weird.
> This is not Ms magazine, for Christ's sake.
> *So Tamra has cellulite and someone mentioned it, it is just a small observation*.
> It is not a put down on the 93% of us who have cellulite


Exactly.  I find it so odd we have to be sensitive and can't say what 99.99% of the people are thinking.  On a forum, its free game to comment and if you are that sensitive, you should not be in a community like this, because that is what 99.99% of it is.   IRL I try to be more sensitive to comments, but if I wore an itsy bitsy bikini and paraded myself on a stage to be judged on my body, its fair game.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I always love that when I disagree I am accused of being the thought police and then am told to leave. The irony is rich.


----------



## luckylove

One thing is for sure... gravity and aging will catch up to all of us one day.  The difference is, we won't have to do it in front of a nationwide audience. I do wonder how Shannon will feel if she watches this season and compares herself to her younger cast mates. Somehow, i kind of hope she leaves her face/body alone, though I know that would be unusual for someone on television.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> I wasn't quoting anything about Shannon, only your comment about someone saying Tamara had cellulite on her legs, which I also noticed.  However, considering her age, she looked great.
> 
> *If you're on a reality show, people are going to talk about everything.  If you are the type of person who can't handle it (me being one of them) then don't go on a show like this.  It's human nature to discuss things like a drastic change in appearance, of course people will notice.*




This is the truth! These women choose to be out there by being on a reality show.
And Tamra was in a contest where her body was being judged - she chose that, no one was forcing her into the competition, even if it was a fake one for the show.

I also had commented on Shannon, IMO, she does look so different than when she first started on the show. Menopause, drinking, unhappiness - I don't know which of these happened, but Shannon looks different.

I also agree imgg, I couldn't image ever being on this kind of show, I don't even like to have my picture taken - who is that old, round lady - oh, it's me!


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> This is the truth! These women choose to be out there by being on a reality show.
> And Tamra was in a contest where her body was being judged - she chose that, no one was forcing her into the competition, even if it was a fake one for the show.
> 
> I also had commented on Shannon, IMO, she does look so different than when she first started on the show. Menopause, drinking, unhappiness - I don't know which of these happened, but Shannon looks different.
> 
> I also agree imgg, I couldn't image ever being on this kind of show, I don't even like to have my picture taken - who is that old, round lady - oh, it's me!


It reminds me of the girls who gets so mad when guys are looking at their boobs, yet their boobs are spilling out of their shirt because they have 4 push up bras on.  People can only control their own behavior, not others. If you don't want guys staring at your boobs, don't have them on display.  If you don't want people commenting on everything about your life, don't be on a reality show.  If this offends you, then don't read any public forum!


----------



## purseinsanity

Creativelyswank said:


> It never fails to amaze me how harsh this forum is re: women's looks and bodies. And we wonder why women suffer from body dysmorphia, eating disorders and low self esteem.


I wasn't judging her.  As I said, she is in infinitely better shape than I am.  I would switch bodies with her in a second.  But considering she is in a bikini contest being judged for her muscles and her looks, I think it goes with the territory, doesn't it?


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Not only that but the need to scorn someone for their thoughts (right or wrong) on a public forum dedicated to reality tv is really weird.
> This is not Ms magazine, for Christ's sake.
> So Tamra has cellulite and someone mentioned it, it is just a small observation.
> It is not a put down on the 93% of us who have cellulite


Thank you!  I have a 100x more cellulite than Tamra (sadly!), but since I can't handle being judged, I won't be prancing around in a bikini "that just needs to cover the crack" as Mia said.  Nor would I go on a reality show for that matter!


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> One thing is for sure... gravity and aging will catch up to all of us one day.  The difference is, we won't have to do it in front of a nationwide audience. I do wonder how Shannon will feel if she watches this season and compares herself to her younger cast mates. Somehow, i kind of hope she leaves her face/body alone, though I know that would be unusual for someone on television.


I totally agree; however, none of these women are forced to go on tv in front of a nationwide audience.  They choose to do it.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> It reminds me of the girls who gets so mad when guys are looking at their boobs, yet their boobs are spilling out of their shirt because they have 4 push up bras on.  People can only control their own behavior, not others. If you don't want guys staring at your boobs, don't have them on display.  If you don't want people commenting on everything about your life, don't be on a reality show.  If this offends you, then don't read any public forum!


Amen


----------



## Creativelyswank

imgg said:


> It reminds me of the girls who gets so mad when guys are looking at their boobs, yet their boobs are spilling out of their shirt because they have 4 push up bras on.  People can only control their own behavior, not others. If you don't want guys staring at your boobs, don't have them on display.  If you don't want people commenting on everything about your life, don't be on a reality show.  If this offends you, then don't read any public forum!


Not offended, just incredibly sad that women think it's ok to judge women's bodies and looks period and use the excuse that 99.99% of people are doing it. Sorry, not 99.99% of the people I know, most the women I know spend their time building others up not tearing them down, even when behind a keyboard their values don't change. The mindset that someone in the public eye is open to ridicule about their looks is absurd and a poor excuse for mean girl behavior, being in a private forum doesn't negate that.


----------



## Creativelyswank

http://psychologyofeating.com/why-do-women-judge-each-other-so-much-video-with-marc-david/

Pointing out Tamara's cellulite is akin to pointing out this lady's shoes, and while my comments were not solely regarding Tamara, cellulite is also not a marker of fitness.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> Not offended, just incredibly sad that women think it's ok to judge women's bodies and looks period and use the excuse that 99.99% of people are doing it. Sorry, not 99.99% of the people I know, most the women I know spend their time building others up not tearing them down, even when behind a keyboard their values don't change. The mindset that someone in the public eye is open to ridicule about their looks is absurd and an poor excuse for mean girl behavior, being in a private forum doesn't negate that.


So if you're in a fitness contest are you supposed to be judged on your good personality? Tamara would definitely lose that contest.


----------



## Creativelyswank

imgg said:


> So if you're in a fitness contest are you supposed to be judged on your good personality? Tamara would definitely lose that contest.


As I stated lack of cellulite is not a marker of fitness, it's genetics.  
https://breakingmuscle.com/womens-fitness/the-dirty-little-secret-of-the-female-athlete-cellulite


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> Yep, I'm right there with you all the way at 43. Perhaps we should start a support group.
> When we criticize these perfectly normal healthy bodies in leads to a skewed reality of what we expect from ourselves.


I think it's easy for us to critique some of these ladies on their looks because with the birth of HD tv, it magnifies everything...and, it's kind of easy to criticize someone who acts like a jerk on a reality show..lol...especially on a forum such as this.....

..I would bet that when we see these woman IRL, they do look much better............as far as Tamara, with her new involvement in body competitions, she is fair game for criticism...


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> Not offended, just incredibly sad that women think it's ok to judge women's bodies and looks period and use the excuse that 99.99% of people are doing it. Sorry, not 99.99% of the people I know, most the women I know spend their time building others up not tearing them down, even when behind a keyboard their values don't change. The mindset that someone in the public eye is open to ridicule about their looks is absurd and a poor excuse for mean girl behavior, being in a private forum doesn't negate that.


I understand what your are saying, but the woman some of us are talking about are actually ...mean girls...so it's a lot easier to judge them......and sometimes they deserve it...


----------



## cdtracing

As far a judging a woman...any woman's body, it's a shame that we all live in a society where women are judged by their looks & not their merit.  If a woman wants to enter a body contest & is comfortable enough in her own skin to do that, I say more power to her.  I can tell you that at 61, time & gravity will catch up to you.  You can exercise, have PS, fillers & botox but in the end, time & gravity will win out.  You can only put it off for so long.  I now prefer to enjoy my life, try to live a healthy lifestyle, enjoy my food & drink.  I'm not out to win any contest.  As long as I'm happy, it matters not what other's opinions are.  JMO


----------



## andral5

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep, I saw it too.


Me three


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I understand what your are saying, but the woman some of us are talking about are actually ...mean girls...so it's a lot easier to judge them......and sometimes they deserve it...


Yeah, I personally don't think the comments are bad. Tamra made some weight comments about Jeanna in her early seasons and also made fun of the way that one short lived housewife looked, I think Quinn. She wasn't much nicer to the ones she saw as competition, Gretchen and Alexis, in fact she was pretty nasty to them.
Tamra does look good, I didn't really notice cellulite but I think her not having a belly button is odd looking. I do think she is a good advertisement for her gym.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> Yeah, I personally don't think the comments are bad. Tamra made some weight comments about Jeanna in her early seasons and also made fun of the way that one short lived housewife looked, I think Quinn. She wasn't much nicer to the ones she saw as competition, Gretchen and Alexis, in fact she was pretty nasty to them.
> Tamra does look good, I didn't really notice cellulite but I think her not having a belly button is odd looking. I do think she is a good advertisement for her gym.


oh, I forgot about her gym.....that's a great reason to do fitness competitions....


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> So if you're in a fitness contest are you supposed to be judged on your good personality? Tamara would definitely lose that contest.



LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Yeah, I personally don't think the comments are bad. Tamra made some weight comments about Jeanna in her early seasons and also made fun of the way that one short lived housewife looked, I think Quinn. She wasn't much nicer to the ones she saw as competition, Gretchen and Alexis, in fact she was pretty nasty to them.
> Tamra does look good, I didn't really notice cellulite but I think her not having a belly button is odd looking. I do think she is a good advertisement for her gym.


Tamra is ugly on the inside, no matter if she's the "hottest housewife in Orange County" or not.


----------



## purseinsanity

I think delivery makes a big difference.  There's a difference is saying, "Oh I noticed some cellulite on her legs" vs "Oh how disgusting!  Her cellulite is nasty!"  People are so sensitive about everything.  Next thing you know, people will be mad that someone says, "Oh she's got blonde hair!"  
Making a comment about an observation vs making a nasty comment are two different things.  When I saw the cellulite on Tamra's legs, my actual thought was, "Thank God!  Even though she's in amazing shape even she has cellulite.  No hope for me!"


----------



## junqueprincess

Thank you for letting this DIE! It was painful to read 2 pages of bickering.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Heather used to be my favorite. I thought she was so classy and held herself well around a bunch of women bickering and yelling at each other but this season she has been extremely arrogant. She is definitely the master mind to all this.  The way she spoke to Kelly was disgusting, I wouldn't even speak to my child like that, especially in front of other people. I can only imagine how she would act when cameras aren't around. I don't condone Kelly's behavior either but I feel like what you see is what you get and with Heather everything is well thought out and planned.


----------



## Tivo

Just catching up on the Ireland episode. Still have a few to go.

I have been a Kelly apologist because I just felt she was misunderstood. But I was wrong. She is awful. Immature, no understanding of how to behave in social situations. Just ruins everything. She constantly excuses her disgusting behavior no matter how low...and wants everyone else to excuse it. The bottom line is she does not have any class and doesn't know how to behave. Did she receive no discipline and training as a child? 

Just horrible.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just saw the season finale. What a disappointing season.  The big surprise for me was Meghan. Didn't like her last year, and found her annoying for most of this season but she finished off with grace and class - something that none of the other women can say.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just saw the season finale. What a disappointing season.  The big surprise for me was Meghan. Didn't like her last year, and found her annoying for most of this season but she finished off with grace and class - something that none of the other women can say.



well said.

i used to love these "housewife" shows!  i'd make sure i was home, had myself all nested down into my big chair to be entertained and especially enjoy the eye candy, i.e., the homes, cars, shoes, clothes, parties, restaurants, and especially the bags!  i find myself now reading while the show is on or doing paperwork and barely looking up to see if anything is worth oogling.


----------



## paper_flowers

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just saw the season finale. What a disappointing season.  The big surprise for me was Meghan. Didn't like her last year, and found her annoying for most of this season but she finished off with grace and class - something that none of the other women can say.


Ditto

I have to say, I wasn't a big fan of Kelly, but Heather was the biggest disappointment for me this season. I didn't like her the first season she was on, but the last two seasons I've enjoyed her (two I think?). She was truly vile this season though. What a mean girl. And her diagnosing people with psychotic breaks is horrible. As someone who is married to a MD, she should know better than to play doctor and think she has any business insulting people by playing doctor


----------



## deltalady

I don't advocate violence but I would've slapped the life out of Heather if she spoke to me the way she did Kelly on that bus. And telling Vicky not to move, she's so full of herself.


----------



## Baglady41

Wow. Women like this really give us a bad name. Everything about this episode, with the exception of Meghan was just disgusting. I know that Kelly was wrong but I wish she wouldn't have gone over to try and talk to Shannon. It's obvious these women are out to get her, or anyone else that isn't in their clique. Those shirts Tamra made were so petty.  The way Heather speaks to people is awful, I hope someone knocks her down a notch or two at the reunion.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> well said.
> 
> i used to love these "housewife" shows!  i'd make sure i was home, had myself all nested down into my big chair to be entertained and especially enjoy the eye candy, i.e., the homes, cars, shoes, clothes, parties, restaurants, and especially the bags!  i find myself now reading while the show is on or doing paperwork and barely looking up to see if anything is worth oogling.


Omg me too, LOL.  It's almost white noise in the background...except it's not relaxing


----------



## swags

This season was bad. I don't remember enjoying even one episode.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Someone really needs to explain to Kelly that reactions are indeed behaviors that one must be accountable for. In fact they are usually the best indicator of someone's character, it's easy to behave when NOT under pressure. She is the most unself-aware 40 + women I've seen, she even trumps Vicki imho. At some point in your life you have to realize that what people do to you is their responsibility and how you react in kind is your's. She's a long way off.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

paper_flowers said:


> Ditto
> 
> I have to say, I wasn't a big fan of Kelly, but Heather was the biggest disappointment for me this season. I didn't like her the first season she was on, but the last two seasons I've enjoyed her (two I think?). She was truly vile this season though. What a mean girl. And her diagnosing people with psychotic breaks is horrible. As someone who is married to a MD, she should know better than to play doctor and think she has any business insulting people by playing doctor


Agree with you on Heather. She really showed her true colours this season.


----------



## horse17

I used to like Heather, only because she seemed above the fray...non drama, never got drunk.......now, like everyone else, _ I see a severe looking, know it all , braggadocio......who is pretending to "have it all"..._


----------



## Creativelyswank

deltalady said:


> I don't advocate violence but I would've slapped the life out of Heather if she spoke to me the way she did Kelly on that bus. And telling Vicky not to move, she's so full of herself.


That is one thing Kelly is spot on about, Heather is indeed the puppet master. She doesn't even have a vested interest, surely she cares little about these women, she just enjoys watching the sparks fly as she manipulates the strings. She's revealed these tendencies a little bit here and there in the past, but this season it was full frontal. 

Brianna had no issue about calling a spade a spade when it came to her mother's inability to maintain healthy relationships. There is no way in hell that Vicki is concerned about Shannon's well being unless she thinks rumors cure domestic violence. To divulge the secrets of comatose friendship, even if true, is the mark of a very spiteful, malicious, and disgusting person who never cared for the relationship to begin with. 

Brianna and Meghan are the only ones left I like, I have no idea why I've continued to watch Vicki's show. (comment from the reunion)


----------



## lulilu

I am not a real Vicki fan, but I wonder if Andy let Shannon, Tamra and Heather continue to lie at the reunion about Shannon's husband.  If it is public record, it would be so unfair to let them continue their BS.  I think Vicki talked about worrying about Shannon because she was not allowed (or threatened somehow with legal action) to talk about David's arrest/guilty plea record.  It was all she could say.
And I could not believe Heather continued her "diagnosis" of Kelly having a mental break.  What an unmitigated, unrestrained &*(&& she is.

I don't like how these women make me feel.  They are the lowest of the low.  And it tempts me to wish ill on them.  Not a good feeling and results in much self-criticism.  I hope at least Andy confronts them with what is surely the tidal wave/backlash against their conduct.  But I doubt it.  I have never believed in karma or that "what goes around, comes around."   More like evil people like these women dance away scott-free.


----------



## rockhollow

well after watching the last show of the season, I have to agree with the comments so far.
This whole season was just so blah. I record the shows and find myself hardly watching it. I find things to do, and have it on in the background. I also used to look forward to my 'housewife' night, and would not allow anything to interrupt me while watching.

I also used to like 'fancy pants' Heather, but no more. I didn't mind that she pretended to act better than the other ladies - she was an actress. But this season, she seems to really believe her BS, and her acting became insufferable. Heather is just so full of herself!
I was glad to see Kelly go after her, and Heather looked like a fool. She does like to try and manipulate all situations. Sorry Heather, you are really not very likeable, and I've grown tired of your ways.

Vicki took quite the s**t kicking this season. It's not like the other ladies haven't done and said some real shady things to each other.
I don't condone some of the things she's done, but she not the only one guilty of it.

I wonder what the reunion show will be like - I hope they don't just screech over each other and we would be able to hear or understand anything.


----------



## cafecreme15

I know I said this before, but after watching the finale, I can't get over how vile of a person Heather truly is. Kelly is completely right about her -- she constantly feels the need to meddle in other people's situations because she is an insecure and enjoys manipulating people. I think the insecurity is completely evidenced by her need to constantly act holier than thou, order people around ("don't move" to Vicki!!), and dress head to toe in designer garb to signal to everyone how wealthy and important she is. She is truly, truly despicable. None of these women have clean hands, and I feel dirty somehow after watching them go at it on the show.


----------



## cdtracing

I'll tune in for the reunion but this may very well be the end for me watching the OC.  From the trailer, it looks like Icky Viki thinks the show is hers.  Andy needs to axe her immediately!!  She's over & beyond at this point!!  I did not watch the finale because I can't deal with the black hole negativity of this show.  This was beyond a shadow of a doubt the absolute worst season ever.  Other than Megan, these ladies crossed every line of decorum, civility, & class they could find.


----------



## JNH14

Not one of them is without ugliness  spewing at one point or another. This used to be my favorite HW show; but done after 10 years of decline. Will watch the reunion because I know it will be a train wreck-but it will be the final train wreck for me. [emoji15] will only watch the RHOBH, not sure I can face any of the others. The women of Atlanta are ridiculous, I've never liked the New Jersey ladies, and I am sick to death of the Bethenny show in NY.


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> Not one of them is without ugliness  spewing at one point or another. This used to be my favorite HW show; but done after 10 years of decline. Will watch the reunion because I know it will be a train wreck-but it will be the final train wreck for me. [emoji15] will only watch the RHOBH, not sure I can face any of the others. The women of Atlanta are ridiculous, I've never liked the New Jersey ladies, and I am sick to death of the Bethenny show in NY.


I'm right there with you. Of course I seem to say this every season and my record of following through is pretty ugly.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm semi-catching up on the last episode.  I keep rewinding because I keep finding my attention wandering, but David creeps me out every time he's on screen.  There's something off about him.  This was interesting:

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...nt-history-and-shannon-beadors-dicey-reality/


----------



## purseinsanity

How sad is it that all I can focus on in the final episode is that giant pile of delicious looking donuts?!!?  They look so good!


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> I'm semi-catching up on the last episode.  I keep rewinding because I keep finding my attention wandering, but David creeps me out every time he's on screen.  There's something off about him.  This was interesting:
> 
> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...nt-history-and-shannon-beadors-dicey-reality/



Very interesting about David. 3 years informal probation, 10 days in a work program, and voluntary enrolment in a Batterer's Treatment Program.  To me, it must have been quite serious to merit this sentence. And sorry, he just doesn't seem like the reformed type. Since we first saw the Beadors' their relationship seemed toxic. 
And now that all this information is out there, what's up with Shannon acting like she morally wounded by these false accusations - which are true.
We all know that nothing much is private anymore, especially if the police were involved.
And even more so if you are on a reality show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Very interesting about David. 3 years informal probation, 10 days in a work program, and voluntary enrolment in a Batterer's Treatment Program.  To me, it must have been quite serious to merit this sentence. And sorry, he just doesn't seem like the reformed type. Since we first saw the Beadors' their relationship seemed toxic.
> And now that all this information is out there, what's up with Shannon acting like she morally wounded by these false accusations - which are true.
> We all know that nothing much is private anymore, especially if the police were involved.
> And even more so if you are on a reality show.


What does "informal" probabation mean?  That doesn't sound right to me - I'm no criminal lawyer but I always thought you were either on probation or you weren't.Maybe Vickie exaggerated by saying he beat the sh*t out of her.   But I agree there is something there - the prosecutor's office wouldn't have pursued charges and David wouldn't have plead guilty if this was just an argument that got blown out of proportion or if nothing happened as Shannon would like us to believe.  But I find it sadder still that Shannon would stay with a man who did abuse her on at least one occasion and had an affair - one incidence of either is one too many in my books.  I feel sorry for daughters. Both of them are setting terrible examples for their children.


----------



## limom

Since Shannon herself called the POPO on David, I am very much inclined to believe that he abused her.
I understand that Shannon does not want to entertain the idea of Divorce but how much more can she take????
He cheats on her with someone in her circle, he has abused her in the past....
She is making a mistake imo by staying with him, he looks miserable and she looks medicated...Not a good look.
And why is she so mad at Vicki and Kelly? 
Yes, it is wrong that they brought that situation into focus however it was public information....
And I am sick and tired of Reality TV personalities claiming that the actions of their coworkers will damage their kids, sorry people, it is on you!


----------



## imgg

I think the only reason Tamara doesn't want to be friends with Vicki anymore is because she now has Heather.  I never understood why Heather would want to be friends with Tamara and now it is all so clear, they are both mean, awful people.  Tamara does all Heather's dirty work.    There were a few episodes a while back where I thought Tamara may have grown some, but I was wrong. 

Vicki is just Vicki and has been the most consistent through out all the seasons.  She is just one awful person. 

Shannon needs to be off the show.  Both she and David are creepy IMO.

I think we saw a different side to Meghan this season because she was so preoccupied with baby on her mind she had no time to meddle.  Regardless, she was my favorite this season.  Not much to choose from though.


----------



## imgg

Also to add,  I was impressed by Meghan telling Heather she was wrong about the bus incident.  The look on Heather's face.

For Heather to say "don't move" to another grown women, just wow.  Heather's ego is so out of control.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

rockhollow said:


> Very interesting about David. 3 years informal probation, 10 days in a work program, and voluntary enrolment in a Batterer's Treatment Program.  To me, it must have been quite serious to merit this sentence. And sorry, he just doesn't seem like the reformed type. Since we first saw the Beadors' their relationship seemed toxic.
> And now that all this information is out there, what's up with Shannon acting like she morally wounded by these false accusations - which are true.
> We all know that nothing much is private anymore, especially if the police were involved.
> And even more so if you are on a reality show.



Three years probation, 10 day program etc. is the standard in California even if you just push the other person.  After OJ Simpson, that became the norm here - zero tolerance.  I know someone who just pushed his SO around (no hitting)  then called the cops on himself and got the same sentence.  No one should lay a finger on his wife in anger but I'm guessing David and Shannon were drunk and maybe she slapped him and he slapped her back.  The guy almost always gets taken in instead of the woman even if she hit him first.  And we all know how over the top emotional Shannon gets when drunk and angry.


----------



## Tivo

imgg said:


> Also to add,  I was impressed by Meghan telling Heather she was wrong about the bus incident.  The look on Heather's face.
> 
> For Heather to say "don't move" to another grown women, just wow.  Heather's ego is so out of control.



It truly is, and I am SICK of her. I don't even hear her arguments anymore. All I see is an agenda and vile behavior. I loved the way Kelly handled her in the finale...despite my issues with Kelly at least she sees right through Heather...as does Meghan. Heather can't be trusted at all. She's the worst kind of snake because she can't admit her faults and will steep to unspeakable lows to maintain her condescending image. 

You've been exposed Heather. And it's too late to clean it up.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I do not watch this show for Vicki and for her to comment at the reunion that it is HER show - *insert eyeroll*  
Kelly's behavior is that of a child - unfiltered, knee jerk reactions, and tacky.  
Say what you want about Heather's designer clothes but I know that if my life was being filmed and aired on television - I'd be dressed in my best threads as well.  She seems fiercely loyal and protective and that's a trait I value in my friendships.  I wouldn't remain silent if one of my friends were being verbally attacked in my presence.  Being silent is akin to condoning what is being done.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I saw the reunion preview and chuckled when Vicki said, "If you don't like me, bye Felicia. Get off my show!" She's been there since day one, I'd be surprised if Bravo ever let her go. Tamara telling Vicki that she's a better person than she is even funnier. [emoji23]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

blkbarbie310 said:


> I do not watch this show for Vicki and for her to comment at the reunion that it is HER show - *insert eyeroll*
> Kelly's behavior is that of a child - unfiltered, knee jerk reactions, and tacky.
> Say what you want about Heather's designer clothes but I know that if my life was being filmed and aired on television - I'd be dressed in my best threads as well.  She seems fiercely loyal and protective and that's a trait I value in my friendships.  I wouldn't remain silent if one of my friends were being verbally attacked in my presence.  Being silent is akin to condoning what is being done.



Its not that Heather wears designer clothes its that she is a one-trick-pony.  Its like Chanel barfed all over her.  Logos logos logos is gauche.  She needs to mix it up with other designers.  Shes "bush league" LOL


----------



## limom

Chanel and their stupid products placements.
Between the ubiquitous matelassé bags, the awful cuffs, who do they think they are fooling?
I liked the show better when the women wore their own clothes.


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> Chanel and their stupid products placements.
> Between the ubiquitous matelassé bags, the awful cuffs, who do they think they are fooling?
> I liked the show better when the women wore their own clothes.


I have to say I do love Kelly's Cartier bracelets.  I like how she mixes up the designers as well.


----------



## swags

I think they should fire Heather amd Shannon and replace them with Simons girlfriend and Donn's.girlfriend.


----------



## Erum7860

bagnshoofetish said:


> Its not that Heather wears designer clothes its that she is a one-trick-pony.  Its like Chanel barfed all over her.  Logos logos logos is gauche.  She needs to mix it up with other designers.  Shes "bush league" LOL



Kelly is just as bad...especially in Ireland..her Chanel backpack, LV Denim Monogram shawl all her boy bags all season long...and Vickie...she must have every Chanel long necklace ever made she's never not wearing one...her bags this season: vernis Alma, the monogram studded alma...hell even Tamra and her LV shoes from Eddie lol...I can't remember any other season (or Real Housewives franchise for that matter that has been THIS blatant and in your face with Chanel and LV as OC has been this season...it's like tpf has come alive on tv lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## GoGlam

[QUtOTE="Erum7860, post: 30771173, member: 558886"]Kelly is just as bad...especially in Ireland..her Chanel backpack, LV Denim Monogram shawl all her boy bags all season long...and Vickie...she must have every Chanel long necklace ever made she's never not wearing one...her bags this season: vernis Alma, the monogram studded alma...hell even Tamra and her LV shoes from Eddie lol...I can't remember any other season (or Real Housewives franchise for that matter that has been THIS blatant and in your face with Chanel and LV as OC has been this season...it's like tpf has come alive on tv lol [emoji23][emoji23][/QUOTE]

If you look at most posts in RH threads that say what they want to see, it's lavish lifestyles, designer clothes, nice homes, etc.


----------



## imgg

Erum7860 said:


> Kelly is just as bad...especially in Ireland..her Chanel backpack, LV Denim Monogram shawl all her boy bags all season long...and Vickie...she must have every Chanel long necklace ever made she's never not wearing one...her bags this season: vernis Alma, the monogram studded alma...hell even Tamra and her LV shoes from Eddie lol...I can't remember any other season (or Real Housewives franchise for that matter that has been THIS blatant and in your face with Chanel and LV as OC has been this season...it's like tpf has come alive on tv lol [emoji23][emoji23]


About Tamara's shoes, I don't think buying LV stilettos is helping Eddie's "I'm straight" case.


----------



## Erum7860

imgg said:


> About Tamara's shoes, I don't think buying LV stilettos is helping Eddie's "I'm straight" case.



[emoji51]

He does have good taste in shoes!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Also to add,  I was impressed by Meghan telling Heather she was wrong about the bus incident.  The look on Heather's face.
> 
> For Heather to say "don't move" to another grown women, just wow.  Heather's ego is so out of control.


I want to smack that smug look off Heather's face.  Even her eyebrows are high and mighty.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> About Tamara's shoes, I don't think buying LV stilettos is helping Eddie's "I'm straight" case.


Lol!  I thought the same thing.  I really liked them too!  My husband thinks all I need is a pair of sneakers and pair of black pumps.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> I have to say I do love Kelly's Cartier bracelets.  I like how she mixes up the designers as well.


I'm obsessed over her Cartier watch!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> I think they should fire Heather amd Shannon and replace them with Simons girlfriend and Donn's.girlfriend.



Bwahahahaha!!![emoji23]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> About Tamara's shoes, I don't think buying LV stilettos is helping Eddie's "I'm straight" case.



Another "bwahahaha!"  [emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

I think Heather is the most despicable of all the women.  She acts like she's superior to everyone but is sneaky and manipulative.  I couldn't believe how she spoke to Kelly, and am surprised that Kelly didn't slap her.  She, Shannon, and Tamra are mean girls through and through.  It still amazes me that grown women act like this.  My friends and I have NEVER acted this way or close to it.  We laugh and talk and comfort each other.  Like my mom used to say, "With friends like that, who needs enemies!"  I'm so disappointed in the Housewives as it used to be fun to watch...now it's just boisterous behavior.  If any of us acted the way these women act, we'd probably be arrested and thrown in jail. I have to,say that Meghan was my least favorite on previous seasons but acts more like a lady than all the others combined.  I'm also proud of her for standing up to MEAN, SNOBBY Heather.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> About Tamara's shoes, I don't think buying LV stilettos is helping Eddie's "I'm straight" case.


----------



## cafecreme15

limom said:


> Chanel and their stupid products placements.
> Between the ubiquitous matelassé bags, the awful cuffs, who do they think they are fooling?
> I liked the show better when the women wore their own clothes.



Call me naive...but they don't wear their own clothes?!


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> Call me naive...but they don't wear their own clothes?!


Well...it started out that way.  In the beginning, the OC wives wore a lot of Star tops &  a lot of Bebe.  Now it's Chanel, LV Gucci, & a lot of the designers you see on RHBH.  The red dress Viki wore has been seen on Yolanda, Lisa R & Brandi on BH just in different colors.  I'm sure a lot of the clothes for all these shows are perks & given to them to wear for screen time & advertisement. Some of the wives like Lisa R hawk their clothing & accessory lines on shopping networks so they do wear what they're selling from time to time.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Well...it started out that way.  In the beginning, the OC wives wore a lot of Star tops &  a lot of Bebe.  Now it's Chanel, LV Gucci, & a lot of the designers you see on RHBH.  The red dress Viki wore has been seen on Yolanda, Lisa R & Brandi on BH just in different colors.  I'm sure a lot of the clothes for all these shows are perks & given to them to wear for screen time & advertisement. Some of the wives like Lisa R hawk their clothing & accessory lines on shopping networks so they do wear what they're selling from time to time.



They definitely are dressing better in the case of wearing more designer labels. But it could be producers put pressure on them ( or they themselves felt they need) to up their game to a portray the "lifestyle". I think Heather's Chanel is all hers.  Chanel, Gucci, LV, are brands that just don't strike me as needing or wanting product placement on the RH of OC.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> They definitely are dressing better in the case of wearing more designer labels. But it could be producers put pressure on them ( or they themselves felt they need) to up their game to a portray the "lifestyle". I think Heather's Chanel is all hers.  Chanel, Gucci, LV, are brands that just don't strike me as needing or wanting product placement on the RH of OC.



I think they borrow stuff. I have noticed on pretty much all reality shows, the women always seem to have a rack of clothes in their bedrooms. I've noticed it on several of the housewives shows. Most that I have noticed on various shows, all the women have pretty big closets, so why have a clothes rack in your bedroom. My guess is, everything on the rack does not belong to them so that is why the rack of clothes is not mixed in with the close in their closets. I don't know anyone who keeps a clothes rack in their bedroom. Seems odd to me.


----------



## bagsforme

cdtracing said:


> Well...it started out that way.  In the beginning, the OC wives wore a lot of Star tops &  a lot of Bebe.  Now it's Chanel, LV Gucci, & a lot of the designers you see on RHBH.  The red dress Viki wore has been seen on Yolanda, Lisa R & Brandi on BH just in different colors.  I'm sure a lot of the clothes for all these shows are perks & given to them to wear for screen time & advertisement. Some of the wives like Lisa R hawk their clothing & accessory lines on shopping networks so they do wear what they're selling from time to time.



Who makes that red dress?  I liked it.

Agree on all the Chanel stuff on the ladies.  Kinda cheapens it for me.  I have several cuffs and necklaces and now don't really want to wear them cause my friends know I watch it and they'll probably think she wants to be like a housewife.  Haha.  

I noticed Tamra wore Shannons VCA earrings on WWHL.  Its the three dangle motif ones Shannon wears all the time on the show.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> They definitely are dressing better in the case of wearing more designer labels. But it could be producers put pressure on them ( or they themselves felt they need) to up their game to a portray the "lifestyle". I think Heather's Chanel is all hers.  Chanel, Gucci, LV, are brands that just don't strike me as needing or wanting product placement on the RH of OC.


Honestly, they do need the exposure and they have marketing plans that involve loaning items...
Nobody can afford couture anymore so their bread and butter are accessories and make up.
A few years back, Chanel made a concerted effort to push their brand to a younger and broader audience. It includes people who watch the housewives...and those damned Kardashian.
I also very much doubt that Heather owned that flask. It was out of character and seems to be included for a dumb story line, imo.


----------



## cafecreme15

limom said:


> Honestly, they do need the exposure and they have marketing plans that involve loaning items...
> Nobody can afford couture anymore so their bread and butter are accessories and make up.
> A few years back, Chanel made a concerted effort to push their brand to a younger and broader audience. It includes people who watch the housewives...and those damned Kardashian.
> I also very much doubt that Heather owned that flask. It was out of character and seems to be included for a dumb story line, imo.



I was wondering about the flask, as well as about the Chanel umbrella and umbrella bag. Do people seriously spend money on stuff like that?


----------



## psulion08

cafecreme15 said:


> I was wondering about the flask, as well as about the Chanel umbrella and umbrella bag. Do people seriously spend money on stuff like that?



Maybe the same people who spend the money on a Chanel surfboard....but I guess you could you use that as art or something? lol


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> Well...it started out that way.  In the beginning, the OC wives wore a lot of Star tops &  a lot of Bebe.  Now it's Chanel, LV Gucci, & a lot of the designers you see on RHBH.  The red dress Viki wore has been seen on Yolanda, Lisa R & Brandi on BH just in different colors.  I'm sure a lot of the clothes for all these shows are perks & given to them to wear for screen time & advertisement. Some of the wives like Lisa R hawk their clothing & accessory lines on shopping networks so they do wear what they're selling from time to time.


I remember in the early seasons that the OC housewives were sent some really ugly tops by some small company that they had to wear, but I didn't think that haute couture houses would send their clothes and accessories to people like the housewives, since one would think this was reserved for the A-List actresses and models of the world. But it does seem very suspicious that there is so much overlap between the clothes worn in the different franchises...


----------



## swags

All people wanted to see of Heather was her new home and she couldn't even do that.


----------



## Baglady41

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/03/rhoc-vicki-gunvalson-topless-photo-fbi-investigation/
I hope me posting this doesn't break any rules. If this is true, this cast is worse than i thought.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Baglady41 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/03/rhoc-vicki-gunvalson-topless-photo-fbi-investigation/
> I hope me posting this doesn't break any rules. If this is true, this cast is worse than i thought.


Shady.
You can't see the botched nipples but the rest looks pretty impressive.


----------



## DiorT

I think they all wore those Sky tops in the first episodes.


----------



## cdtracing

Baglady41 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/03/rhoc-vicki-gunvalson-topless-photo-fbi-investigation/
> I hope me posting this doesn't break any rules. If this is true, this cast is worse than i thought.


OMG!!!!  These women are trashier than I though, if that's even possible!!!


----------



## cdtracing

DiorT said:


> I think they all wore those Sky tops in the first episodes.


Yes, they would refer to them as the "skanky Skyy tops" & they all wore them for the first couple of seasons.  That's when they were really Housewives.  Now, it appears they're trying to move up the ladder to the A list with a lot of couture clothing & accessories.  They wear something & fans google the outfit to find out who the designer is.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Baglady41 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/03/rhoc-vicki-gunvalson-topless-photo-fbi-investigation/
> I hope me posting this doesn't break any rules. If this is true, this cast is worse than i thought.



I don't know what Vicky was hoping to accomplish by flashing everyone there as well as a national TV audience who could easily screen capture the moment.  Smacks of thirst and desperation and pretty classless to boot.


----------



## Creativelyswank

bagnshoofetish said:


> .  Smacks of thirst and desperation and pretty classless to boot.


Eau de Vicki.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> Who makes that red dress?  I liked it.
> 
> Agree on all the Chanel stuff on the ladies.  Kinda cheapens it for me.  I have several cuffs and necklaces and now don't really want to wear them cause my friends know I watch it and they'll probably think she wants to be like a housewife.  Haha.
> 
> I noticed Tamra wore Shannons VCA earrings on WWHL.  Its the three dangle motif ones Shannon wears all the time on the show.


I noticed the VCA earrings as well!


----------



## cdtracing

bagsforme said:


> Who makes that red dress?  I liked it.
> 
> Agree on all the Chanel stuff on the ladies.  Kinda cheapens it for me.  I have several cuffs and necklaces and now don't really want to wear them cause my friends know I watch it and they'll probably think she wants to be like a housewife.  Haha.
> 
> I noticed Tamra wore Shannons VCA earrings on WWHL.  Its the three dangle motif ones Shannon wears all the time on the show.



The red dress Viki wore is the Mili Dress by Sen Couture.  It's been worn by 3 of the BH housewives.... Brandi wore pink, Yolanda wore green, & Lisa R wore white.


----------



## bagsforme

That scene where Vicki flashed must have been longer than they showed.  Cause they show Tamra and she wasn't holding her phone to take the pic.  Wouldn't put it past Tamra to send the photo out.  She's a conniving.  Although Vicki clearing knew they were filming and she still flashed, so her boobs are already out there.  So whats the point of posting it on social media to humiliate her?


----------



## guccimamma

the FBI?


----------



## cdtracing

bagsforme said:


> That scene where Vicki flashed must have been longer than they showed.  Cause they show Tamra and she wasn't holding her phone to take the pic.  Wouldn't put it past Tamra to send the photo out.  She's a conniving.  Although Vicki clearing knew they were filming and she still flashed, so her boobs are already out there.  So whats the point of posting it on social media to humiliate her?



Anything for drama!!  What gets me is how Tamra now claims to be a Christian & Viki is always making references like she's a Christian but both these women behave in the most unChristian manner they can possibly think of.  If Viki is concerned over her nipples, get thee to a doctor for a consultation.  Who in the world thinks a plastic surgeon can examine them via facetime.  I don't care to see Viki fully clothed, I sure don't want to see her naked.

And this is not the first time she's flashed her nipples.  I seem to remember her taking a selfie of herself showing off her boobs & nips a couple of seasons ago & sending it out.


----------



## BarbadosBride

How ridiculous does she look honestly who was she trying to shock...they were on a dairy farm! A load of rubbish and who cares anyway.


----------



## luckylove

How did these shows that we used to watch for light hearted escapist tv, devolve into such an unwatchable mess?? As I read the various comments on the HW series, I am beginning to think that Bravo should just scrap all of them.  Time to develop some New Escapist TV!!


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Since Shannon herself called the POPO on David, I am very much inclined to believe that he abused her.
> I understand that Shannon does not want to entertain the idea of Divorce but how much more can she take????
> He cheats on her with someone in her circle, he has abused her in the past....
> She is making a mistake imo by staying with him, he looks miserable and she looks medicated...Not a good look.
> And why is she so mad at Vicki and Kelly?
> Yes, it is wrong that they brought that situation into focus however it was public information....
> And I am sick and tired of Reality TV personalities claiming that the actions of their coworkers will damage their kids, sorry people, it is on you!



I just read on another site - Reality Tea (so take it with a grain of salt). The new story they are reporting is that Shannon phoned Vicki in 2015, and was frightened and crying, while locked in the bathroom. She said she was afraid that David wanted to hurt her - she said he was out of control. Vicki offered to go over but Shannon declined. The next morning she phoned Vicki and said that she was drunk and it was no big deal. This was relayed to Reality Tea from a 'third' person who was at Vicki's at the time.

I can sort of believe this, at least the part about David and Shannon getting drunk and fighting. I'm sure these two know all the right buttons to push to get maximum reaction from each other.


----------



## Creativelyswank

rockhollow said:


> I just read on another site - Reality Tea (so take it with a grain of salt). The new story they are reporting is that Shannon phoned Vicki in 2015, and was frightened and crying, while locked in the bathroom. She said she was afraid that David wanted to hurt her - she said he was out of control. Vicki offered to go over but Shannon declined. The next morning she phoned Vicki and said that she was drunk and it was no big deal. This was relayed to Reality Tea from a 'third' person who was at Vicki's at the time.
> 
> I can sort of believe this, at least the part about David and Shannon getting drunk and fighting. I'm sure these two know all the right buttons to push to get maximum reaction from each other.


If this is the path they are going to go down, I'll take the road less traveled.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> The red dress Viki wore is the Mili Dress by Sen Couture.  It's been worn by 3 of the BH housewives.... Brandi wore pink, Yolanda wore green, & Lisa R wore white.


This can't be a coincidence, imo.



rockhollow said:


> I just read on another site - Reality Tea (so take it with a grain of salt). The new story they are reporting is that Shannon phoned Vicki in 2015, and was frightened and crying, while locked in the bathroom. She said she was afraid that David wanted to hurt her - she said he was out of control. Vicki offered to go over but Shannon declined. The next morning she phoned Vicki and said that she was drunk and it was no big deal. This was relayed to Reality Tea from a 'third' person who was at Vicki's at the time.
> 
> I can sort of believe this, at least the part about David and Shannon getting drunk and fighting. I'm sure these two know all the right buttons to push to get maximum reaction from each other.


I believe it and it reminds me of Taylor from rhbh.
While, Vicky is far from reacting from an altruistic POV, this might be the push that Shannon needs to get out of this mess, imo.
She is educated and has the money to get out, what is she waiting for?
On the Reunion preview, she looks absolutely broken.


----------



## guccimamma

1 thing i already hate about vicky's new man....he has seen the playbook,  yet is happy to be on camera.  any normal, self-respecting man would avoid it at this point.


----------



## cdtracing

Maybe he's thirsty too.


----------



## Hobbsy

cdtracing said:


> Maybe he's thirsty too.


This!


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> Maybe he's thirsty too.



yes, thirsty but pretending he isn't.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Vicky only picks the thirsty ones!!!


----------



## Deco

LaAgradecida said:


> Vicky only picks the thirsty ones!!!


only the thirsty ones are pickable by Vicky.


----------



## guccimamma




----------



## JNH14

Oh my, did you all know it's Vicki's show?   How many times did she say it? What a nutcase! [emoji15]


----------



## junqueprincess

Shannon's extensions are really bad.


----------



## DiorT

Tamara's face looks like it's melting off. I didn't like the color of Heather's dress.  Meghan looks cute. The ding dong thing was stupid and immature.  But then again, why we still talking Brook's.  I had enough of talking about him too


----------



## horse17

DiorT said:


> Tamara's face looks like it's melting off. I didn't like the color of Heather's dress.  Meghan looks cute. The ding dong thing was stupid and immature.  But then again, why we still talking Brook's.  I had enough of talking about him too


I agree about Tamara.....the heavy spray tan makes her look older and when woman do fitness competitions, they have to dehydrate and get extremely thin, and it can make them look worse..imo/........I think they all looked way overdone..esp all the glitter eyes...


----------



## paper_flowers

I didn't understand the ding dong thing??

Kelly looks nice. So does Megan

Tamra is lean, but she does not have a competition worthy physique. I've trained for shows and have many friends who compete in bikini. It's a much fuller, muscular but "hard curvy" look if that makes sense. Hate to be such a critic, but it's the truth. Her glutes need some muscle!

I'm looking forward to kelly telling tamra she's not a good Christian


----------



## YankeeDooney

paper_flowers said:


> *I didn't understand the ding dong thing??*


You are not the only one.


----------



## cdtracing

I liked the shade of blue of Kelly's dress but the style made her boobs look ginormous!!  I also think she's had some facial work done since filming.  Viki is delusional!! I guess Andy & Bravo should change the name of the show to The Icky Viki Show!  Didn't care for the shade of pink Heather was wearing but I did like her earrings.  I didn't care for Megan's hair but she looks good in her pregnancy.


----------



## purseinsanity

paper_flowers said:


> I didn't understand the ding dong thing??
> 
> Kelly looks nice. So does Megan
> 
> Tamra is lean, but she does not have a competition worthy physique. I've trained for shows and have many friends who compete in bikini. It's a much fuller, muscular but "hard curvy" look if that makes sense. Hate to be such a critic, but it's the truth. Her glutes need some muscle!
> 
> I'm looking forward to kelly telling tamra she's not a good Christian


Amen!  Meghan is very cute pregnant.  Tamra is proving the point that as you get older, it's your a$$ or your face.  Her face is looked aged from no fat.


----------



## cdtracing

Shannon has gained weight....looks like menopausal hormonal weight.  I can't decide if Kelly's hair is thinning or is she just wearing crappy extensions.  Her hairline looks odd to me.  Kelly is so smug.  I wish she was wearing a shock collar so I could shock her every time she opened her mouth!!


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Shannon has gained weight....looks like menopausal hormonal weight.  I can't decide if Kelly's hair is thinning or is she just wearing crappy extensions.  Her hairline looks odd to me.  Kelly is so smug.  *I wish she was wearing a shock collar so I could shock her every time she opened her mouth*!!


Lol!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

cdtracing said:


> Shannon has gained weight....looks like menopausal hormonal weight.  I can't decide if Kelly's hair is thinning or is she just wearing crappy extensions.  Her hairline looks odd to me.  Kelly is so smug.  I wish she was wearing a shock collar so I could shock her every time she opened her mouth!!


Not sure if smug is the s word I would use, I love how she couldn't follow simple logic even when Tamara dumbed it down for her.
Her dress is also hideous, it looks like she could tuck her nipples in the waistband.


----------



## luckylove

Creativelyswank said:


> Not sure if smug is the s word I would use, I love how she couldn't follow simple logic even when Tamara dumbed it down for her.
> Her dress is also hideous, it looks like she could tuck her nipples in the waistband.



OMG! I nearly spit out my coffee on your last comment! That is so darn funny and so true!! I don't know what is going on with that chest of hers, but she really needs to support the "girls" better!


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> Shannon has gained weight....looks like menopausal hormonal weight.  I can't decide if Kelly's hair is thinning or is she just wearing crappy extensions.  Her hairline looks odd to me.  Kelly is so smug.  I wish she was wearing a shock collar so I could shock her every time she opened her mouth!!


Kelly needs psychiatric help.  She's not very smart and has no idea how to answer people properly, so she says really dumb things.  Poor girl should not be on TV.

Those evil eyes of Heather.  She does't have to say much when she doesn't like someone.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> Kelly needs psychiatric help.  She's not very smart and has no idea how to answer people properly, so she says really dumb things.  Poor girl should not be:



[emoji1360]

Kelly is like Tre on RHONJ; very uneducated and socially inept.


----------



## Deco

purseinsanity said:


> Amen!  Meghan is very cute pregnant.  Tamra is proving the point that as you get older, *it's your a$$ or your face*.  Her face is looked aged from no fat.


----------



## rockhollow

bagnshoofetish said:


> [emoji1360]
> 
> Kelly is like Tre on RHONJ; very uneducated and socially inept.


 
Yes, this is what I think about Kelly. She a yeller and dirty fighter, and I think she doesn't really understand what is being said, so just  yells insults.
As mentioned, that dress on Kelly made her girls look enormous! She admitted to having a bigger bum, maybe she's had huge boobs done too.

Tamra looked terrible. Her face looked so haggard. I guess it's all the weight she lost for the competition, and no fat in her diet.
Her body looked good, but it's really aged her face.

Heather looked frightening. Has she also had work done to her face since the show? She always looked like the 'grinch', but it's getting way more scary. She might not be having PS, but whatever treatments she's having are not doing her any favours. I just couldn't stop staring at her.
I did like that Kelly didn't want to call her 'fancy pants' but 'bossy pants'.
We didn't hear much for her last night, I guess next week will be more about her.

I think Shannon was looking pretty good. I liked her outfit and make-up. Yes, her hair did look a bit weird, but not bad.
I think she's on the edge of a break down. I don't think she's handling her life very well right now.
Her closets are full of skeletons, and I don't know if she'll be able to keep them there.
I can't see her marriage lasting much longer.

Vicki looked good too. Nice outfit and hair, and new eyes.
I noticed Andy had nothing to say everything Vicki kept calling it her show. She's always been quite smart, maybe she does have some control over the show. It was the first housewife show, and was so popular, it created all those other housewife shows. Maybe she made some smart contract demands after the first year.

Megan looked happy and pregnant and kind of removed from everything. She tried to make a couple of points, but once the other ladies yelled over her, she just sat back. Looks like she really has checked out, and won't be back or want to get involved with all shade throwing.


----------



## JNH14

Vicki was just arrogant with her comments about it being her show. I think they need to dump the whole cast and start over with some mellower, kinder women, whom we might actually like! The cast now are just boring, mean girls.


----------



## guccimamma

kelly is the kind of wackadoodle you don't fight with. it's pointless.


----------



## Tivo

I thought Tamara looked great during the show. Her body and face. Just overall healthy. But the bright lights of the reunion were not kind. She looked very worn and haggard.


----------



## mama13drama99

Kelly, even sober (so she says), is an idiot!


----------



## swags

I'm catching up on last nights show now. It irritates me when people say bye bye Felicia. Its bye Felicia, NOT bye bye.


----------



## Tropigal3

mama13drama99 said:


> Kelly, even sober (so she says), is an idiot!



I don't think I've disliked a HW more than I dislike Kelly.  Oh, actually I couldn't stand Kelly Bensimone either.  OC Kelly is an embarrassment and she was just too overdone on the reunion show.  Also noticed that when she was getting upset her face gets really ugly.  I don't think I've seen anyones face turn from attractive to plain out ugly.  

Kelly...liked her dress the best but I wish they'd replace her and her filthy mouth.
Shannon's dress was very matronly.
Tamra's dress, didn't care for the boob armor. 
Vicki's dress was nice but nothing special. 
Megan's dress, pretty and she looked good in


----------



## chaneljewel

Can someone explain the ding dong thing?  I just didn't get it.  
Tamra looked old and haggard in the face. Did she even brush her hair?
Meghan is cute and happy pregnant.   
I just dislike snobby Heather.  She's the one with the 'evil eye'.  Her superior attitude is so annoying. 
Vicki is arrogant but I think she says that about 'her show' to make Shannon angry.  

This Housewives show needs some happy, fashionable blood.  I miss that part of it.  It's one thing to have a disagreement with someone but this show has turned into weekly brawls.  Not fun to watch.


----------



## andral5

Tropigal3 said:


> I don't think I've disliked a HW more than I dislike Kelly.  Oh, actually I couldn't stand Kelly Bensimone either.  OC Kelly is an embarrassment and she was just too overdone on the reunion show.  Also noticed that when she was getting upset her face gets really ugly.  I don't think I've seen anyones face turn from attractive to plain out ugly.
> 
> Kelly...liked her dress the best but I wish they'd replace her and her filthy mouth.
> Shannon's dress was very matronly.
> Tamra's dress, didn't care for the boob armor.
> Vicki's dress was nice but nothing special.
> Megan's dress, pretty and she looked good in



Hey, you forgot Heather's!


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I'm catching up on last nights show now. It irritates me when people say bye bye Felicia. Its bye Felicia, NOT bye bye.


Please tell me what it means, I have no idea!


----------



## sunshinesash

mama13drama99 said:


> Kelly, even sober (so she says), is an idiot!


She is definitely trying too hard to overcompensate, and is out of her league in this pack of wolves, but I do feel for her, because she was a beating bag for the other cast members this season. 
Albeit, she made herself an easy target, but my take on what happened this season was that we all saw who Kelly was early on: a weak, emotionally troubled person who was struggling with her life. That was clear right from the get go.

However, the ugly, primal, vicious nature of the other women, like Shannon and especially Heather, were totally brought out and made transparent to the viewers. They saw an easy target in Kelly, and couldn't help but try to tear her apart...like rabid animals, really, with absolutely no civil restraint. I used to like Heather, but watching her this season with her putrid, vile personality on full display was painful. 
The hilarious part is she thinks viewers are too stupid to pick up on it, and they'll buy her spin on it as she feeds it to us this reunion. Tuning in to watch her delusional campaign, where she'll really only be convincing herself that she's a 'good person'...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Check out Heather's closet:


----------



## rockhollow

chaneljewel said:


> Can someone explain the ding dong thing?  I just didn't get it.
> Tamra looked old and haggard in the face. Did she even brush her hair?
> Meghan is cute and happy pregnant.
> I just dislike snobby Heather.  She's the one with the 'evil eye'.  Her superior attitude is so annoying.
> Vicki is arrogant but I think she says that about 'her show' to make Shannon angry.
> 
> This Housewives show needs some happy, fashionable blood.  I miss that part of it.  It's one thing to have a disagreement with someone but this show has turned into weekly brawls.  Not fun to watch.



I think Vicki was referring to Brooks. She said she didn't want to talk about him, and they just kept talking about him, and then she started to use ding dong instead of his name.
Vicki is never going to admit or change her opinion about the whole episode, so they should just drop it. 
I think we all know that she lied about how much she knew.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Please tell me what it means, I have no idea!


 
I didn't know either and had to ask google.

If you've stepped into the Twitterverse in the past year, you probably have seen a tweet or two with the hashtag #ByeFelicia. At least, that's what VH1 is hoping with their latest reality venture _Bye Felicia, _a new show that aims to "empower" women with real talk and brutally honest advice. The VH1 series stars Atlanta-based life coaches Missy Young and Deborah Hawkes and will chronicle the coaches attempts to reinvent women in Los Angeles who desperately need a life overhaul. Each episode will feature two women in need of Young and Hawkes' brand of assistance, which includes prepping the ladies for job interviews, fine-tuning their style, and, hopefully, giving them a much-needed reality check. The goal for these women is to say goodbye for good to their inner "Felicia." And if you have absolutely no idea who Felicia is, let me break it down for you.

You can thank Ice Cube for the phrase. "Bye, Felicia" is a line uttered by the actor in the 1995 flick _Friday_. Here's the gist: Felicia (Angela Means-Kaaya) wants to borrow a car. Smokey (Chris Tucker) says no way. Then Felicia wants to borrow a joint. Again, Smokey refuses. To dismiss Felicia, Jones (Ice Cube) waves her off with "Bye, Felicia."


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know either and had to ask google.
> 
> If you've stepped into the Twitterverse in the past year, you probably have seen a tweet or two with the hashtag #ByeFelicia. At least, that's what VH1 is hoping with their latest reality venture _Bye Felicia, _a new show that aims to "empower" women with real talk and brutally honest advice. The VH1 series stars Atlanta-based life coaches Missy Young and Deborah Hawkes and will chronicle the coaches attempts to reinvent women in Los Angeles who desperately need a life overhaul. Each episode will feature two women in need of Young and Hawkes' brand of assistance, which includes prepping the ladies for job interviews, fine-tuning their style, and, hopefully, giving them a much-needed reality check. The goal for these women is to say goodbye for good to their inner "Felicia." And if you have absolutely no idea who Felicia is, let me break it down for you.
> 
> You can thank Ice Cube for the phrase. "Bye, Felicia" is a line uttered by the actor in the 1995 flick _Friday_. Here's the gist: Felicia (Angela Means-Kaaya) wants to borrow a car. Smokey (Chris Tucker) says no way. Then Felicia wants to borrow a joint. Again, Smokey refuses. To dismiss Felicia, Jones (Ice Cube) waves her off with "Bye, Felicia."



It is a popular phrase with preteens and teens to indicate that someone is "irrelevant."


----------



## jiffer

I'm not a fan of kelly at all. She is a wildcard.  You never know what is going to come out of her mouth.

I think Vicki is a lonely person and will cling to anyone that will give her the time of day. I saw that Vicki and Kellys are now friends with Gretchen . Gretchen had a bday party for Slade and both if them were at the party. Gretchen posted on FB that it was nice to have old friends st the party.  I guess since Vicki is on the outs with the other ladies she will rekindle a non existing friendship with Gretchen. Sad


----------



## limom

GirlieShoppe said:


> Check out Heather's closet:



no click from me. I was expecting a tour of her house this season, she did not deliver. No can do.


----------



## sunshinesash

rockhollow said:


> Tamra looked terrible. Her face looked so haggard. I guess it's all the weight she lost for the competition, and no fat in her diet. Her body looked good, but it's really aged her face.
> Heather looked frightening. Has she also had work done to her face since the show? She always looked like the 'grinch', but it's getting way more scary. She might not be having PS, but whatever treatments she's having are not doing her any favours. I just couldn't stop staring at her.
> I think Shannon is on the edge of a break down. I don't think she's handling her life very well right now.
> Her closets are full of skeletons, and I don't know if she'll be able to keep them there.
> I can't see her marriage lasting much longer.


You are spot on with your entire analysis of part 1 of the reunion!
x2 on Tamra and her appearance. Not a good look AT ALL. The color of that dress was too harsh on her, as well...should've gone with a softer shade.

Also in consensus with you on Shannon being on the verge on breaking down, due to the skeletons in her closet being pushed out with a force she cannot fight.

100% agree with what you said about Heather's appearance...it has certainly deteriorated the worst IMO. In seasons prior, her unconventional 'beauty' grew on me, and I felt she really maximized her looks. However, her appearance has really plummeted lately! Her face has taken on a very masculine, harsh look due to her protruding jawline, and the shorter hair certainly isn't doing her any favors.  Suffice to say, whatever recent work she's gotten done has been a fail.

On a final note, I thought Vicki's comment about Shannon getting off of 'her' show was priceless. The arrogance is there, but hey, Vicki is the OG of the OC, and so much of the storyline revolves around her, even when the other girls try to marginalize her to the sidelines...they're still making her the center of the whole show by constantly discussing her! :/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know either and had to ask google.
> 
> If you've stepped into the Twitterverse in the past year, you probably have seen a tweet or two with the hashtag #ByeFelicia. At least, that's what VH1 is hoping with their latest reality venture _Bye Felicia, _a new show that aims to "empower" women with real talk and brutally honest advice. The VH1 series stars Atlanta-based life coaches Missy Young and Deborah Hawkes and will chronicle the coaches attempts to reinvent women in Los Angeles who desperately need a life overhaul. Each episode will feature two women in need of Young and Hawkes' brand of assistance, which includes prepping the ladies for job interviews, fine-tuning their style, and, hopefully, giving them a much-needed reality check. The goal for these women is to say goodbye for good to their inner "Felicia." And if you have absolutely no idea who Felicia is, let me break it down for you.
> 
> You can thank Ice Cube for the phrase. "Bye, Felicia" is a line uttered by the actor in the 1995 flick _Friday_. Here's the gist: Felicia (Angela Means-Kaaya) wants to borrow a car. Smokey (Chris Tucker) says no way. Then Felicia wants to borrow a joint. Again, Smokey refuses. To dismiss Felicia, Jones (Ice Cube) waves her off with "Bye, Felicia."


Thanks for the explanation!  (Boy do I feel old!)


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know either and had to ask google.
> 
> If you've stepped into the Twitterverse in the past year, you probably have seen a tweet or two with the hashtag #ByeFelicia. At least, that's what VH1 is hoping with their latest reality venture _Bye Felicia, _a new show that aims to "empower" women with real talk and brutally honest advice. The VH1 series stars Atlanta-based life coaches Missy Young and Deborah Hawkes and will chronicle the coaches attempts to reinvent women in Los Angeles who desperately need a life overhaul. Each episode will feature two women in need of Young and Hawkes' brand of assistance, which includes prepping the ladies for job interviews, fine-tuning their style, and, hopefully, giving them a much-needed reality check. The goal for these women is to say goodbye for good to their inner "Felicia." And if you have absolutely no idea who Felicia is, let me break it down for you.
> 
> You can thank Ice Cube for the phrase. "Bye, Felicia" is a line uttered by the actor in the 1995 flick _Friday_. Here's the gist: Felicia (Angela Means-Kaaya) wants to borrow a car. Smokey (Chris Tucker) says no way. Then Felicia wants to borrow a joint. Again, Smokey refuses. To dismiss Felicia, Jones (Ice Cube) waves her off with "Bye, Felicia."


Thanks so much! I would have never figured that out, can't keep up with all the new lingo and phrases, I feel old too!


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> no click from me. I was expecting a tour of her house this season, she did not deliver. No can do.


I watch about 3 minutes and that was too long, she is a narcissist.   Since Tamara is such an expert of this mental disorder, how can she not recgonize this in her new best friend?


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> no click from me. I was expecting a tour of her house this season, she did not deliver. No can do.



Agree.  She is such a bad actress.  So phoney.


----------



## pinky7129

Heathers closet 

https://www.google.com/amp/people.c...eather-dubrows-closet-tour/amp/?client=safari


----------



## LaAgradecida

I'm so sick of Heather dressing in black 95% of the time.

I'm sure she thinks it's chic (and it is), but I also think it's aging her. I loved seeing her in the bright pink dress on the reunion.

The woman needs more color in her life!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think right hand couch won the best turned out at the reunion. [emoji3]


----------



## green.bee

The reunion (1) is a train wrack, so uncomfortable to watch.  
I like the Heather's bright pink dress the most (even though she looks amazing in black).
Kelly's dress is hideous and it matches her nasty personality. I don't care for other ladies dresses, either unflattering and blah.


----------



## Tivo

sunshinesash said:


> She is definitely trying too hard to overcompensate, and is out of her league in this pack of wolves, but I do feel for her, because she was a beating bag for the other cast members this season.
> Albeit, she made herself an easy target, but my take on what happened this season was that we all saw who Kelly was early on: a weak, emotionally troubled person who was struggling with her life. That was clear right from the get go.
> 
> However, the ugly, primal, vicious nature of the other women, like Shannon and especially Heather, were totally brought out and made transparent to the viewers. They saw an easy target in Kelly, and couldn't help but try to tear her apart...like rabid animals, really, with absolutely no civil restraint. I used to like Heather, but watching her this season with her putrid, vile personality on full display was painful.
> The hilarious part is she thinks viewers are too stupid to pick up on it, and they'll buy her spin on it as she feeds it to us this reunion. Tuning in to watch her delusional campaign, where she'll really only be convincing herself that she's a 'good person'...


Heather fancies herself smarter than everyone else..viewers included. She's very arrogant and also insecure. I find her uninteresting and unlikable. I just wouldn't want to spend time with someone like her. Or Kelly.


----------



## JNH14

Boy, next week's episode looks like a sh*t show-Vickie looks unhinged!


----------



## Tropigal3

The more I hear Kelly the more ignorant and low class she seems to me.  And to say that she has no shame about her behavior astounds me.  But then, being low class and ignorant I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.   Wow does she display ugliness.


----------



## pjhm

All dismal creatures-Megyn comes off the most sane of the bunch, but I wouldn't want to share a cup of coffee with any of them. Rich low lives is only way I can describe them.


----------



## mama13drama99

Did anyone else get the feeling that Vicki may have "coached" Kelli prior to the show?  During most of Kelli making no sense during her back and forth explosions with the right side, Vicki either mumbled stuff to the dipstick or was strangely quite.  They are all just plain nuts but Kelli (aka dipstick) is just foolishly and certifiably wacky!  She came to the reunion so over prepared.  She sounds like a complete fool every time Meghan says something about her "not feeling that way before".  No matter what they say or try to get through her daft a$$, she is determined to not be open and that increases her stupidity...but when it's all said and done, I think the real puppet master is behind it and that is LONELY, MISERABLE VICKI. 

Another thing, even with the nose job (after Slade made fun of her) and the new eye job, plus other work, Vicki does not look good.  She still reminds me of Miss Piggy.  The slim version, but still Miss Piggy nonetheless.  Her nose still points upward but not in a cute way.  She also sounds slightly congested...like a kid who needs to blow her nose two good times.  It's laughable that she has so much disdain for Shannon (who is not my favorite by any means!) now, but was begging her to be friends again.  Shannon held firm with I don't hate you but you are now an acquaintance ONLY, so to save face Vicki's resorts to her inner gutter behavior of using info shared in confidence, now, as her weapon of destruction.  

If I were in Shannon's position I'd handle Vicki in the same way.  But I would probably also have left the show a long time ago as I wouldn't be able to deal with any of them!


----------



## purseinsanity

GirlieShoppe said:


> Check out Heather's closet:



Her closet has its own show??


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know either and had to ask google.
> 
> If you've stepped into the Twitterverse in the past year, you probably have seen a tweet or two with the hashtag #ByeFelicia. At least, that's what VH1 is hoping with their latest reality venture _Bye Felicia, _a new show that aims to "empower" women with real talk and brutally honest advice. The VH1 series stars Atlanta-based life coaches Missy Young and Deborah Hawkes and will chronicle the coaches attempts to reinvent women in Los Angeles who desperately need a life overhaul. Each episode will feature two women in need of Young and Hawkes' brand of assistance, which includes prepping the ladies for job interviews, fine-tuning their style, and, hopefully, giving them a much-needed reality check. The goal for these women is to say goodbye for good to their inner "Felicia." And if you have absolutely no idea who Felicia is, let me break it down for you.
> 
> You can thank Ice Cube for the phrase. "Bye, Felicia" is a line uttered by the actor in the 1995 flick _Friday_. Here's the gist: Felicia (Angela Means-Kaaya) wants to borrow a car. Smokey (Chris Tucker) says no way. Then Felicia wants to borrow a joint. Again, Smokey refuses. To dismiss Felicia, Jones (Ice Cube) waves her off with "Bye, Felicia."


Thank you!  I had no idea where Bye Felicia came from.  Interesting it's becoming so popular 20 years after the movie!


----------



## AECornell

People have been using the phrase for a long time. I'm 31 and have been hearing it for a lot longer than people using it on social media or reality shows. When I heard it RHOA I thought isn't that phrase played out by now?



purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!  I had no idea where Bye Felicia came from.  Interesting it's becoming so popular 20 years after the movie!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Watched Part 2 of the reunion.  I missed Part I but now I'm kind of glad. This show really had degenerated. 
I think what Tamra/Shannon/Heather did to Kelly in Ireland was really low but Kelly is her own worse enemy.  She is a messy trainwreck.  She has such a lack of awareness of herself. I find it disturbing that she can say I'm not an alcoholic even though I was court ordered to attend AA after getting into some drunken brawl with her husband.  
I also found it very revealing Shannon's comments about her mother-in-law - and even though she tries to down play it  as just a one time little incident - she basically admits throwing her mother in law out of the house and calling her a nasty name after her mother in law "just sat" there and doesn't offer to help her. Shannon acts live this is completely acceptable behavior even after all these years.  Maybe her MIL is the MIL from hell but Shannon sounds like the daughter in law from hell.
Again surprise about Meghan's maturity and calmness, I think the rumors are true -she isn't coming back and is basically checked out so she has nothing emotionally vested in this show anymore.  
Heather's explanation regarding her behavior on the scene in the sushi restaurant made no sense.  
I liked how they pointed out Tamra's past aggressive behaviour  and how she has talked smack about other people's kids.
Andy seemed to get really frustrated with Shannon and Kelly's bickering - he looked like he was about lose it with them.  Kind of enjoyed his discomfort (now he knows what we've had to endure this season).


----------



## Creativelyswank

It was pretty obvious that Vicki had no interest in the cancer charity and was blatantly trying to restore her public image, but to then seek to profit from the endeavor as well is just a whole new low. If it's her show then I wish all the women would let her have it and leave, she's just vile and no amount of plastic surgery will ever fix her ugly character.


----------



## imgg

Kelly looks like a caricature.  I think the same plastic surgeon who did her boobs also did her lips.


----------



## chaneljewel

A nightmare show!  I think all of the "ladies" should be fired and an entire new cast hired!  The bickering is old news, and there's clearly a division between them.  It's pathetic that women this age have nothing better to do than ridicule each other by yelling and screaming.  No way any of it can be fixed.  I'm not interested in any of their lives as they are vindictive, mean girls.   I realize this is reality tv, however, it's horrible reality tv.  Judging others is not my habit, but the ladies on this show are nasty, rude, and plain ugly in their interactions with each other.  Put boxing gloves on each of them and let them physically fight out this contempt.   At least we wont have to hear the verbal lashings!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Tropigal3 said:


> The more I hear Kelly the more ignorant and low class she seems to me.  And to say that she has no shame about her behavior astounds me.  But then, being low class and ignorant I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.   Wow does she display ugliness.



Kelly acts very bus class. She's also inarticulate and never seems to be able to express herself properly and so she comes off sounding very dumb. The only time she seems to be able to really get her point across is when she's drunk and spewing insults and being mean. And that's sad. The other women aren't innocent either and have also behaved very poorly but because of Kelly's standoffish and ugly behavior she's the one that often comes off looking worse imo.  She needs to do something about that.


----------



## rockhollow

They shouldn't make these reunions so long. 3 parts is too much.
I thought the reunion was supposed to be for the ladies to discuss the season, maybe apologize for things they've said about the others behind their backs and move on. I  don't think that is possible with these ladies - too much damageto mend these relationships. OC is going to need a major change up. Vicki and Kelly or Shannon and Heather, it's going to have be one group or the other.
I didn't put Tamra in there, as that little ***** will go along with either group as long as she could be on the show.
She's be back in with Vicki and Kelly in a flash if that's the group that survives and continues on the show.
I find her the worst, she has no morals, just what ever is needed to give her a story line.

Up until this season and even part way through this season, I have always liked Heather - her uppity ways, Miss fancy pants, was cute, and seemingly harmless (or so I thought).
After seeing the way she acted for the latter part of this season, has made me think she's one cold, manipulative woman. She does nothing without calculated thought.
And I think she realized that people were seeing though her, and is now trying to doing damage control.
I didn't like how she is now trying to say her reactions at the Japanese restaurant was due to her emotional state from dining there with her deceased brother in law - come on Heather!


----------



## chaneljewel

rockhollow said:


> They shouldn't make these reunions so long. 3 parts is too much.
> I thought the reunion was supposed to be for the ladies to discuss the season, maybe apologize for things they've said about the others behind their backs and move on. I  don't think that is possible with these ladies - too much damageto mend these relationships. OC is going to need a major change up. Vicki and Kelly or Shannon and Heather, it's going to have be one group or the other.
> I didn't put Tamra in there, as that little ***** will go along with either group as long as she could be on the show.
> She's be back in with Vicki and Kelly in a flash if that's the group that survives and continues on the show.
> I find her the worst, she has no morals, just what ever is needed to give her a story line.
> 
> Up until this season and even part way through this season, I have always liked Heather - her uppity ways, Miss fancy pants, was cute, and seemingly harmless (or so I thought).
> After seeing the way she acted for the latter part of this season, has made me think she's one cold, manipulative woman. She does nothing without calculated thought.
> And I think she realized that people were seeing though her, and is now trying to doing damage control.
> I didn't like how she is now trying to say her reactions at the Japanese restaurant was due to her emotional state from dining there with her deceased brother in law - come on Heather!



Agree with you on Tamra.  She's a trouble maker and not loyal to anyone as a true friend.  She's pathetic!  I also don't like how she thinks she's better than others because she was saved.  And Heather...she's a cold and calculated witch.   I cannot believe how she speaks to other grown women.  She's not a sweet person at all!!   All of these women need to stay away from each other as they aren't true friends.


----------



## Funnygoose

Anyone else think Kelly's dress looks like a giant blue ball sack on her chest?  Can I even say that? I can't focus on anything else every time the camera is on her. Horrible.


----------



## Tropigal3

Funnygoose said:


> Anyone else think Kelly's dress looks like a giant blue ball sack on her chest?  Can I even say that? I can't focus on anything else every time the camera is on her. Horrible.



Yes!  Me too, lol!

On another note, I'd get rid of Kelly and Shannon.  Maybe bring in a HW closer to Mehgan's age so she doesn't feel so much like an outsider.  As nasty as most of these women have been, I do like Tamra and Vicki getting along and having fun!  But then, I'm sure the producers/Andy LOVE all the BS drama.  I mean look how popular the Atlanta HW are, and they are the worst of the franchise as far as drama, fighting, etc., since the very beginning!  And look how the DCHW got dropped...they had little drama & fighting.  People were bored.  It's all about the $$$


----------



## JNH14

I don't believe that Meghan is coming back next year...


----------



## rockhollow

chaneljewel said:


> Agree with you on Tamra.  She's a trouble maker and not loyal to anyone as a true friend.  She's pathetic!  I also don't like how she thinks she's better than others because she was saved.  And Heather...she's a cold and calculated witch.   I cannot believe how she speaks to other grown women.  She's not a sweet person at all!!   All of these women need to stay away from each other as they aren't true friends.




The way that Heather was screaming for the crew once she was off camera at the Japanese restaurant was very telling (that's what Jeff was saying wasn't it - very condescending to staff/workers/crew.
She's better be careful, could be why she's not getting quite the rosy spin this season.

Just to spread a bit of gossip, on another site, they are saying that Terry had an affair with someone from work, then paid her to go away. Kelly said this on camera and Heather had a fit and demanded it didn't get to air, and that's why she's got a hate on for Kelly - and is afraid, Kelly has told Vicki, and she's laying low from her.
Sorry Heather, I used to like you and probably  wouldn't be spreading gossip about you, but with your 
actions this season, you're just like all the other ladies - No morals = paycheck.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Funnygoose said:


> Anyone else think Kelly's dress looks like a giant blue ball sack on her chest?  Can I even say that? I can't focus on anything else every time the camera is on her. Horrible.



YES! Your description is perfect... Ball sack, lol. That dress is horrible.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Meghan is by far the coolest head of all of them.

She kept classy, calm and level-headed throughout the season.

I think she's going to be a great mother!


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> The way that Heather was screaming for the crew once she was off camera at the Japanese restaurant was very telling (that's what Jeff was saying wasn't it - very condescending to staff/workers/crew.
> She's better be careful, could be why she's not getting quite the rosy spin this season.
> 
> *Just to spread a bit of gossip, on another site, they are saying that Terry had an affair with someone from work, then paid her to go away. Kelly said this on camera and Heather had a fit and demanded it didn't get to air, and that's why she's got a hate on for Kelly - and is afraid, Kelly has told Vicki, and she's laying low from her.*
> Sorry Heather, I used to like you and probably  wouldn't be spreading gossip about you, but with your
> actions this season, you're just like all the other ladies - No morals = paycheck.



I wonder if Heather used this to leverage her way onto Terry's shows.  She seems to be everywhere with him.


----------



## myheartispink

I feel emotionally exhausted watching the reunion. I sure hope kelly isn't back next season because I won't be watching. So sick of Vicki, too. Shannon probably needs a break from the show! Meghan has totally checked out from all their drama. I hope they do a big casting shake up. I don't actually see how Shannon and Vicki could film together next year - their hostility is just next level!


----------



## cdtracing

This season was a total debacle of BS & hatefulness.  I hope Bravo does a total cast shake up.  All these ladies need to go, especially Viki & Kelly.  If either of those two come back, I'm done with this show.  I stopped watching all the others except for OC & BH.  I'm going to see what BH will be like this season but if it's anything like OC, I may be done with all of them.  These shows have become so negative & exhausting to watch...nothing enjoyable at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki really thinks it's HER show... like bish you ain't writing no checks, you're a cast member just like everybody else


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki really thinks it's HER show... like bish you ain't writing no checks, you're a cast member just like everybody else



I can see how Vicki sees it as her show, she had been front and centre from the start, but she better watch out. Nene felt the same way on RHOA, and she's out!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

rockhollow said:


> I can see how Vicki sees it as her show, she had been front and centre from the start, but she better watch out. Nene felt the same way on RHOA, and she's out!



If I remember correctly, the show centered around Jeanna and her baseball hubby in the beginning.  Vicky was a side player.  Jeanna is the real OG.


----------



## absolutpink

bagnshoofetish said:


> If I remember correctly, the show centered around Jeanna and her baseball hubby in the beginning.  Vicky was a side player.  Jeanna is the real OG.



I would love to see Jeanna come back!


----------



## DC-Cutie

absolutpink said:


> I would love to see Jeanna come back!


Me too!  I also think Jeanna and Tamara settled whatever issues they had, so Vicki would whine like a spoiled brat knowing they are on friendly terms


----------



## limom

Plus her kids are way more entertaining than Brianna and Michael.
I wonder if she still has all those houses and still lives in Coto..


----------



## rockhollow

bagnshoofetish said:


> If I remember correctly, the show centered around Jeanna and her baseball hubby in the beginning.  Vicky was a side player.  Jeanna is the real OG.


 I thought it was Vicki's son that brought the idea to them - but I could be wrong. Wasn't it originally an idea for kids from the OC, but then Vicki got involved and switched to housewives.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

rockhollow said:


> I thought it was Vicki's son that brought the idea to them - but I could be wrong. Wasn't it originally an idea for kids from the OC, but then Vicki got involved and switched to housewives.



I really don't know.  All I remember was seeing a LOT of Jeanna and her kids, that wannabe singer Jo and Slade and then Vicky working out of her garage with Laurie P.


----------



## AECornell

An article about how the show started, just for reference 

http://www.wetpaint.com/how-did-real-housewives-franchise-596506/

In a new sneak peek of the special, Vicki Gunvalson, Lauri Peterson, Jeana Keough, Slade Smiley, and Jo De La Rosa give some scoop about how RHC actually began. There was an ad about a new reality show in the local newspaper, and Vicki’s son, Michael, sent in the information about his family.

“I thought, hey, me and my friends can do this,” Michael explains. “They didn’t really want me and my friends, though. They wanted my mom.”

Even more surprising is the fact that OG Vicki nearly wasn’t in the show. She said she was too busy to have cameras following her around and didn’t think she was TV material. Luckily for all of us, Vicki relented and was completely wrong about that second part.


----------



## swags

I believe Jeana's neighbor came up with the concept for the show.
I enjoyed the first 2 seasons. Its a total trash fest now. I really should quit watching but sadly I will probably see Shannon defend David next week.


----------



## lulilu

I hated the seasons where Slade was involved.  He makes me gag.


----------



## GoGlam

Y





lulilu said:


> I hated the seasons where Slade was involved.  He makes me gag.



Yes! He's so skeevy


----------



## guccimamma

absolutpink said:


> I would love to see Jeanna come back!



i think she would know how to handle crazy kelly.


----------



## Cherrasaki

guccimamma said:


> i think she would know how to handle crazy kelly.



And trashy Tamra too! Lol


----------



## psulion08

Cherrasaki said:


> And trashy Tamra too! Lol



Maybe she'll throw a glass of wine in TAMRAS face! Bahaha


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> The way that Heather was screaming for the crew once she was off camera at the Japanese restaurant was very telling (that's what Jeff was saying wasn't it - very condescending to staff/workers/crew.
> She's better be careful, could be why she's not getting quite the rosy spin this season.
> 
> Just to spread a bit of gossip, on another site, they are saying that Terry had an affair with someone from work, then paid her to go away. Kelly said this on camera and Heather had a fit and demanded it didn't get to air, and that's why she's got a hate on for Kelly - and is afraid, Kelly has told Vicki, and she's laying low from her.
> Sorry Heather, I used to like you and probably  wouldn't be spreading gossip about you, but with your
> actions this season, you're just like all the other ladies - No morals = paycheck.


Very interesting!  I used to like Heather too, but she's gotten too big for her britches lately.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I wonder if Heather used this to leverage her way onto Terry's shows.  She seems to be everywhere with him.


For all her proclamations about being an actress, I don't think she's anything without Terry.


----------



## limom

Shannon has to leave the show for the sake of her family.
What on earth is going on with her?
She is either a black out alcoholic, an abused wife or both.
Truly, painful to watch her yesterday and Vicky is the worst, both as a friend and as an enemy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

These girls don't have each other "backs"...
Would not confide in any of them because nothing is sacred to them.
They appear to hold grudges & like to have something on "each other" & use
that whenever one is vulnerable.
They have all showed their colors one way or another.. sad for many of us women to see
women like this.. They are treacherous & pathetic


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> Shannon has to leave the show for the sake of her family.
> What on earth is going on with her?
> She is either a black out alcoholic, an abused wife or both.
> Truly, painful to watch her yesterday and Vicky is the worst, both as a friend and as an enemy.



I think Shannon is just histrionic and a attention hog.  She needs to make everything about her.

Heather is so insecure and I am pissed at Meghan at the end for saying her regret was not listening to her.


----------



## absolutpink

My thoughts from last night (and the entire season):

Tamra - Just outright crazy!
Heather - Can't stand her. There have been times in the past when I have actually enjoyed watching her but her "holier than thou" attitude has just gone way too far. She feels the need to knock everyone down around her in order to feel better about herself and that's never ok.
Shannon - She needs get off the show and focus on family and her mental health. 
Vicki - Seriously time for her to get fired. She's crazy, she's not trustworthy at all, she won't ever admit she's wrong, she's not interesting to watch. 
Meghan - I couldn't stand her last season and she was the only one I really liked this season. She will be a great mother and I would like to see her stick around, if the rest of the women leave
Kelly - She needs to go. There is something seriously wrong with her... how can she possibly think that people like her?! She's not a good person, and she's difficult to watch for so many reasons. Plus, her lips, boobs and outfits are painful on my eyes


----------



## limom

absolutpink said:


> My thoughts from last night (and the entire season):
> 
> Tamra - Just outright crazy!
> Heather - Can't stand her. There have been times in the past when I have actually enjoyed watching her but her "holier than thou" attitude has just gone way too far. She feels the need to knock everyone down around her in order to feel better about herself and that's never ok.
> Shannon - She needs get off the show and focus on family and her mental health.
> Vicki - Seriously time for her to get fired. She's crazy, she's not trustworthy at all, she won't ever admit she's wrong, she's not interesting to watch.
> Meghan - I couldn't stand her last season and she was the only one I really liked this season. She will be a great mother and I would like to see her stick around, if the rest of the women leave
> Kelly - She needs to go. There is something seriously wrong with her... how can she possibly think that people like her?! She's not a good person, and she's difficult to watch for so many reasons. Plus, her lips, boobs and outfits are painful on my eyes


You nailed it perfectly. Heather feels better about herself by disparaging everyone around her.


----------



## imgg

It's so obvious who Andy cares for and who he doesn't.  Heather seems to be his favorite and I don't think he likes Vicki or Kelly.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> It's so obvious who Andy cares for and who he doesn't.  Heather seems to be his favorite and I don't think he likes Vicki or Kelly.


He definitely does not like Kelly. I doubt she'll be back. He may not care for Vicki but I can't imagine her being asked to leave the show (she wasn't asked to leave after Cancergate - and if that wouldn't do it, what will?).
He really seemed to be fed up with them this time around and all the yelling back and forth.  I can't remember him being acting  so frustrated on previous reunion shows.


----------



## green.bee

imgg said:


> It's so obvious who Andy cares for and who he doesn't.  Heather seems to be his favorite and *I don't think he likes Vicki or Kelly*.


For some reason I am not sorry for them at all


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> I think Shannon is just histrionic and a attention hog.  She needs to make everything about her.
> 
> Heather is so insecure and I am pissed at Meghan at the end for saying her regret was not listening to her.



Heather was desperately trying to rehabilitate her image after the bus ride from hell. It didn't work.  I  used to like Heather but I see very differently after this season.

Meghan held her own and I'm glad she's not coming back to these women.  I agree she had no need to apologize but I guess she felt she had to come up with something. I've done complete 180 about her.  

Shannon really was pathetic in her explanation about how she wasn't abused.  Her whole story didn't make any sense and that fact that she had bruise on her buttock and her shoulder (places that weren't visible) doesn't mean anything - lots of abusive men will deliberately hit their spouses in places  not visible so not to call attention to their actions.  I don't know what happened, but I do know that there are reports that her husband was arrested in 2003 and plead guilty to something like domestic battery.  And for the DA to proceed with the case and for him to plead guilty seems to me there had to be more than just an argument (even a violent verbal argument). Hopefully it was a one time thing. As someone said, Shannon really needs to get off this show for the sake of her sanity and her family.  Its sad what a role model she is portraying for her children - a marriage is not worth staying in at any cost.  I really don't want to see or hear any more about her dysfunctional family and I don't find her very likeable. Histrionic is the perfect word for her.

Kelly also needs to go - I don't like her - but she didn't deserve to be set up in Ireland they way she was but she's not sharp enough to play these women's games.  She took everyone's bait and everyone basically used her (except Meghan) for their own ends.


----------



## Erum7860

Episode 3 of Heather's Closet is up...representing Chanel Cuba lol [emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

Erum7860 said:


> Episode 3 of Heather's Closet is up...representing Chanel Cuba lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3529778



Oh, for God's Sake, just show your closet & stop with all the BS!!  Everybody saw who you really are & your "Closet Show" isn't going to change anyone's mind!


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Oh, for God's Sake, just show your closet & stop with all the BS!!  Everybody saw who you really are & your "Closet Show" isn't going to change anyone's mind!


 

Right on!
I'm another Heather liker that changed my mind after this season. I was glad to see comments here about not going to her link to see the closet. And if a few of us here felt that way, there must be lots  that feel that way.
Heather does seem to doing damage control, but I think it's 'too little, too late'.

Kind of like the Angie - for some reason the think the public is there for them, and they can do no wrong, and that we'd blindly agree with all their actions and feelings.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> Right on!
> I'm another Heather liker that changed my mind after this season. I was glad to see comments here about not going to her link to see the closet. And if a few of us here felt that way, there must be lots  that feel that way.
> Heather does seem to doing damage control, but I think it's 'too little, too late'.
> 
> Kind of like the Angie - for some reason the think the public is there for them, and they can do no wrong, and that we'd blindly agree with all their actions and feelings.



I didn't click on the link when I saw how long it was & read some of the comments.  While I would like to see it, I care nothing for all the BS banter.  And why break it up into episodes???? I have no desire to see it so badly that I'll sit through 20 minutes or so of her running her mouth!


----------



## Nahreen

Heathers closet is definitly sponsored by Chanel. It definitly won't me buy any more of their stuff.


----------



## Nahreen

Tamra rats on everyone. She is a ****ty "friend".


----------



## cdtracing

Nahreen said:


> Heathers closet is definitly sponsored by Chanel. It definitly won't me buy any more of their stuff.


While I would love to see the design of her closet along with it's contents, this is nothing but a way to boost her ego, improve her image, & make money.  I have no desire to support her in any way.  I use to like her & think she was the only really logical, grounded one of the bunch but this season proved me wrong & showed her for the calculating person she really is.  (and I didn't watch the whole season because I was sick of them)  Her closet show is just a waste of my time.  Chanel should be above all this nonsense but it is advertising for them from a business standpoint.  For me personally, I'll pass.


----------



## coconutsboston

Meghan had her baby yesterday...


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> Heathers closet is definitly sponsored by Chanel. It definitly won't me buy any more of their stuff.


I doubt Chanel sponsored it.  I think she just really really likes Chanel and can afford whatever she wants thanks to her workaholic husband.


----------



## swags

I started watching part 3 of the reunion. What a waste. I think something is off with Shannon's version of the details concerning her and David's fight.
Really didn't like any of them, maybe Megan, at least she was honest without screaming and carrying on.


----------



## horse17

Meghan named her baby Aspen...


----------



## AECornell

horse17 said:


> Meghan named her baby Aspen...



Well that's a stupid name. Sorry. I don't even think it's unique or cool. Just dumb. But then again I had a few names on my list that people would have given me crap for.

I wanted something different and cool but chickened out.


----------



## AECornell

View attachment 3531710


----------



## horse17

AECornell said:


> Well that's a stupid name. Sorry. I don't even think it's unique or cool. Just dumb. But then again I had a few names on my list that people would have given me crap for.
> 
> I wanted something different and cool but chickened out.


Lol!..it's almost like baby names have become the new competitive game.  ..whoo can have the most unique


----------



## bagsforme

I considered naming my dog Aspen.


----------



## bisbee

AECornell said:


> Well that's a stupid name. Sorry. I don't even think it's unique or cool. Just dumb. But then again I had a few names on my list that people would have given me crap for.
> 
> I wanted something different and cool but chickened out.



I've heard much worse...


----------



## rockhollow

I don't mind the name -  it's the norm now, these unusual names.
I can't remember their last name?
I'm surprised no picture with the hubby, hope he was around and not out of town on candle business.
Anyways, Congratulations to Meghan, she must be thrilled.
We gave her a hard time about the whole thing, but good on her, she was determined she wanted a baby and did it.
Because she was so good this season, I'm liking her more.
I hope all goes well with her.


----------



## Cc1213

While I'm sick of these "unique" baby names, I must say, that baby is a cutie pie [emoji173]️


----------



## Tivo

Kelly is just dumb as a door post. 
Heather Dubrow s just vile.


----------



## Tivo

Tivo said:


> Kelly is just dumb as a door post.
> Heather Dubrow s just vile.


Meanwhile Shannon was in a panic trying to continue being the victim and cover her BS with David.


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> I didn't click on the link when I saw how long it was & read some of the comments.  While I would like to see it, I care nothing for all the BS banter.  And why break it up into episodes???? I have no desire to see it so badly that I'll sit through 20 minutes or so of her running her mouth!



Same reason I didn't click it! 20 minutes is enough to show the entire closet no matter how large. Why are there even multiple episodes?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> Same reason I didn't click it! 20 minutes is enough to show the entire closet no matter how large. Why are there even multiple episodes?


I think Heather is trying to market herself as some kind of fashion/lifestyle guru.


----------



## horse17

^ meh....she dresses well, but too severe....esp for California


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Heather is trying to market herself as some kind of fashion/lifestyle guru.




Yes, she knows her run on the housewives is drawing to the end. 
Sorry though, I just can't see her making a go at fashion/lifestyle guru. She just doesn't relate well enough - IMO - to other women.
She is just to competitive. I think everything she does is calculated.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> Yes, she knows her run on the housewives is drawing to the end.
> Sorry though, I just can't see her making a go at fashion/lifestyle guru. She just doesn't relate well enough - IMO - to other women.
> She is just to competitive. I think everything she does is calculated.



I hate to say it, but I think you are right.


----------



## JNH14

I think all of the RHC 15 minutes are up....they are so boring!


----------



## junqueprincess

JNH14 said:


> I think all of the RHC 15 minutes are up....they are so boring!



I was so bored I often would work while it was on. I really didn't care. I don't know what the ratings were, I would be interested to know.


----------



## limom

Well, well, well.,,
At least ms Dodd can't be accused of being boring.
She underwent past life regression therapy 
http://jezebel.com/i-love-this-********-doctors-segment-featuring-kelly-do-1790068061


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Well, well, well.,,
> At least ms Dodd can't be accused of being boring.
> She underwent past life regression therapy
> http://jezebel.com/i-love-this-********-doctors-segment-featuring-kelly-do-1790068061


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Heather is not returning:

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ousewives-of-orange-county?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC

Sorry for the link, I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## junqueprincess

GirlieShoppe said:


> Heather is not returning:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ousewives-of-orange-county?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC
> 
> Sorry for the link, I'm posting from my phone.



So we'll never see her house! Uhg, she's annoying.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

GirlieShoppe said:


> Heather is not returning:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ousewives-of-orange-county?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC
> 
> Sorry for the link, I'm posting from my phone.


Wow! I'm surprised. I wonder what she's got planned - just can't see her fading away from the spotlight.


----------



## imgg

junqueprincess said:


> So we'll never see her house! Uhg, she's annoying.


The only reason I watched! The switch and bait is rude!  Meghans not coming back either.

Can't imagine another season with Tamara and Vicki.


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> So we'll never see her house! Uhg, she's annoying.



[emoji12][emoji1][emoji1] that is what everyone is saying!!  i bet she planned it that way too! she knows we're not interested in anything else about her!


----------



## GoGlam

I think a lot of it has to do with her thinking she was absolute hot sh*t and then being brought down a few levels by someone like Jeff Lewis, who is closer with Andy than she will ever be.  She probably felt disrespected, and it's likely because she has no idea how she really behaves and that others do see how she behaves.

I also think she also realizes the housewives won't be around for too much longer--Bravo seems to be moving toward scripted shows now, or is at least trying them out.  So she will probably pat herself on the back publicly by saying she was part of what made it so good, and it's declining without her.


----------



## cdtracing

Well...so much for seeing her house.  That was the only reason I watched this past season, hoping to see something of it.   I read Megan isn't coming back either but Tamra will.  Looks like I won't be watching the OC anymore.  I have no desire whatsoever to waste my time watching the Icky Viki & Crazy Kelly show.


----------



## bag-princess

I knew Megan would not be back - you could see the change in her once she was pregnant! She said she didn't want her daughter raised around that. And the RH shows are just as scripted as any other! Reality shows ain't "real" anymore!


----------



## coconutsboston

junqueprincess said:


> So we'll never see her house! Uhg, she's annoying.



My exact first thought!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kind of unfortunate Meghan won't be back to subject herself to the same treatment she inflicted on the others her first season when she was a "young" know-it-all wannabe mom/stepmom. I really wanted to see her taste of reality aired.


----------



## pjhm

bag-princess said:


> I knew Megan would not be back - you could see the change in her once she was pregnant! She said she didn't want her daughter raised around that. And the RH shows are just as scripted as any other! Reality shows ain't "real" anymore!



Geez had to think for a minute who Megan was, forgot about her already!
Strange about Heather, thought she'd want to show off her home. This show has been kind of dead for awhile, wonder how they will revive it. The one that got really annoying to me was Shahs -turned into a flesh show.


----------



## pink1

I just read on Reality Tea that there was a humor Terry had an affair and that is why she isn't coming back.  Wonder if is true??  I am surprised she is leaving.


----------



## Tivo

pink1 said:


> I just read on Reality Tea that there was a humor Terry had an affair and that is why she isn't coming back.  Wonder if is true??  I am surprised she is leaving.


Whut?!
I can definitely see Heather's pride keeping her from the show if that is true.

I also would like to believe she was appalled by her behavior last season and realized how many people see right through her.


----------



## slang

pink1 said:


> I just read on Reality Tea that there was a humor Terry had an affair and that is why she isn't coming back.  Wonder if is true??  I am surprised she is leaving.



Huh? I read that article and didn't see anything about an affair???
I need to go back and reread it


----------



## pink1

^It was in the comments.  Several people mentioned it.  Not in the article.  That was the first I had ever read of that!


----------



## AECornell

Terry has a huge ego, if he had an affair I wouldn't be surprised at all.

But Heather would never leave him. She needs that $$$. Loves her lifestyle talk much.


----------



## Longchamp

I follow Meghan on IG, her baby Aspen is very pretty.  She's all Mom now, not surprised that she's not returning.


----------



## bagsforme

I wonder if Heather has something else lined up for tv, like her own spin off.  I'm surprised she's leaving since the show gave her such a platform to promote stuff.  Her skin care line, Terry's plastic surgery.   I doubt the affair rumors are true.  I follow her on insta and she's always gushing about him.  Then again, I think those who gush to much are the ones who have something to hide.


----------



## sgj99

she probably thinks she has made a big enough name for herself and can move on ... doesn't she want to become a life-style guru?


----------



## rockhollow

I think she's moving on to other things - this won't be the last we see of Heather.
I always thought the Dubrow's had more secrets in the closet that they thought we safe, and this last couple of seasons on the housewives showed that all tea can be revealed with enough digging by someone.
Heather was one of Andy's fav, and must have thought she was safe from too much prying. But that's not the way of the housewives and as the seasons continued on, Heather could see that no one is safe.
Fancy Pants or not, if people don't like you, they start digging for dirt.


----------



## sgj99

i stopped liking the Dubrows when Terry went after David at one of Vicki's parties, they were so sanctimonious with huge elitist attitudes.  David's apology to Heather wasn't good enough according to Terry and Terry came off looking like a huge douche (it was about David being drunk and yelling things at Heather when the Dubrows had their ground-breaking Western themed party).  anyone remember that?


----------



## pjhm

bagsforme said:


> I wonder if Heather has something else lined up for tv, like her own spin off.  I'm surprised she's leaving since the show gave her such a platform to promote stuff.  Her skin care line, Terry's plastic surgery.   I doubt the affair rumors are true.  I follow her on insta and she's always gushing about him.  Then again, I think those who gush to much are the ones who have something to hide.[/QI
> 
> 
> I think she gushes because she came off as a shrew in her first two seasons on the show-she always showed contempt towards him and viewers commented-she tried to explain herself on WWHL and the reunion shows. So, now I think she overdoes it.


----------



## coconutsboston

sgj99 said:


> i stopped liking the Dubrows when Terry went after David at one of Vicki's parties, they were so sanctimonious with huge elitist attitudes.  David's apology to Heather wasn't good enough according to Terry and Terry came off looking like a huge douche (it was about David being drunk and yelling things at Heather when the Dubrows had their ground-breaking Western themed party).  anyone remember that?



I remember, although I wish I could remember the actual word he used. Didn't he berate him about being in construction as well?


----------



## pinky7129

coconutsboston said:


> I remember, although I wish I could remember the actual word he used. Didn't he berate him about being in construction as well?



I think he called him a penis lol


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i stopped liking the Dubrows when Terry went after David at one of Vicki's parties, they were so sanctimonious with huge elitist attitudes.  David's apology to Heather wasn't good enough according to Terry and Terry came off looking like a huge douche (it was about David being drunk and yelling things at Heather when the Dubrows had their ground-breaking Western themed party).  anyone remember that?


Me too! Terry was such a jerk, said the medical term to describe David was a penis. That was the season the Dubrow were going to "take down the Beadors". I believe that's what they wanted to do but changed course and went sanctimonious. Since then, Terry has been better other than he's not around and all the botox in the world won't make his wife happy.


----------



## JNH14

Glad she's leaving-why don't the rest of the OC cast join her and let's call this one a wrap forever....


----------



## bag-princess

pink1 said:


> I just read on Reality Tea that there was a humor Terry had an affair and that is why she isn't coming back.  Wonder if is true?? * I am surprised she is leaving*.




if that is really true about Terry - i'm not!   she loves to talk the tea about everyone else but when it comes to her it was off limits!  we saw her fits about anyone daring to say something about either one of them so she knows they would bring this up.  she can't have that - she wants to leave with people thinking she and terry have the perfect marriage and the perfect life.


----------



## sgj99

yes, that was one of his "digs."  i think once that episode aired and the Dubrows realized how bad they looked they went into hyper-drive to make sure their reputations weren't scarred.


----------



## FlipDiver

Longchamp said:


> I follow Meghan on IG, her baby Aspen is very pretty.  She's all Mom now, not surprised that she's not returning.



I just saw she has an IG for her dog. She'll probably create one for the baby too, like Ice T's wife.


----------



## simone72

Tvdeets on instagram is rumoring that Heather was offered a "friends of the housewives" only role this season and this is why she decided to leave, not sure how reputable their information is tho


----------



## coconutsboston

FlipDiver said:


> I just saw she has an IG for her dog. She'll probably create one for the baby too, like Ice T's wife.


And Kim Zolciak.


----------



## rockhollow

simone72 said:


> Tvdeets on instagram is rumoring that Heather was offered a "friends of the housewives" only role this season and this is why she decided to leave, not sure how reputable their information is tho



 If this was true, I would have loved to have heard Heather's reaction to being demoted to 'friend'.


----------



## Tropigal3

Huh!  I don't keep up with all this stuff except what I read here.  Heather has a Youtube channel which she videos inside her beautiful closet.  She's also done giveaways, the first one being her pink reunion dress to a a cancer survivor.  I certainly hope those rumors about Terry are not true because that would be heartbreaking for anyone.


----------



## bag-princess

Tropigal3 said:


> Huh!  I don't keep up with all this stuff except what I read here.  Heather has a Youtube channel which she videos inside her beautiful closet.  She's also done giveaways, the first one being her pink reunion dress to a a cancer survivor.  I certainly hope those rumors about Terry are not true* because that would be heartbreaking for anyone*.




she should have thought of this while she was throwing rocks outside of her glass home!!   as my grandmother used to always say "God don't like ugly!"


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> If this was true, I would have loved to have heard Heather's reaction to being demoted to 'friend'.


Especially after holding herself so highly above Kelly Dodd. Heather has always been her own brand of obnoxious so the arrogance she displayed was as disgusting as Kelly's behavior.


----------



## coconutsboston

pinky7129 said:


> I think he called him a penis lol


Haha! I must be thinking of a different episode - I don't remember that, and that is hilarious!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Rumors that Lydia McGlaughlin is returning - she was a HW for season  I think a couple of years ago
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/02/0...ning-real-housewives-orange-county-season-12/

Kelly Dodd is rumored to be returning too

Also Tamra is participating (and promoting) some documentary about estranged families (Honestly the best thing she could do  is shut about her daughter).
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/02/0...ter-sidney-documentary-erased-family-members/

Honestly doubt I'll be back for another season.


----------



## Nahreen

Oh no, not Lydia. So boring. That mum of hers with the fairy dust....[emoji79]


----------



## imgg

I have a hard time believing Heather was demoted to a 'friend" and they would bring back boring Lydia instead.  As much as I disliked Heather, she was probably the only reason I still watched.  She at least had the lifestyle and her comments were so over the top, it made it interesting.  No, no , no to Vicki and Tamara.  Please retire them already!


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> I have a hard time believing Heather was demoted to a 'friend" and they would bring back boring Lydia instead.  As much as I disliked Heather, she was probably the only reason I still watched.  She at least had the lifestyle and her comments were so over the top, it made it interesting.  No, no , no to Vicki and Tamara.  Please retire them already!


Those two vile human beings which I'm ashamed to be associated with as the female species. They are the most wicked tongued creatures and the worst reprensations of the HW series.  AND that's saying allot.


----------



## cdtracing

I think the OC needs a completely new cast.  Bringing back Lydia???? Nope!  Keeping Shifty Tamara, Icky Vicki, & Crazy Kelly????  I won't be watching anymore.  These women are mean, spiteful, & excruciating hard to watch.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> I think the OC needs a completely new cast.  Bringing back Lydia???? Nope!  Keeping Shifty Tamara, Icky Vicki, & Crazy Kelly????  I won't be watching anymore.  These women are mean, spiteful, & excruciating hard to watch.



i say i'm not going to watch, but then i end up at 1130 watching the on demand playback.  can't help it.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> i say i'm not going to watch, but then i end up at 1130 watching the on demand playback.  can't help it.



Honestly, I have only watched a handful of episodes of all the RH franchises this year & only then when they were re-ran during the day.  Half the time I was doing something else while it was on.  Frankly, I haven't missed them.  I have found other things to watch.  These shows are no longer about all the fun things that made them enjoyable to watch when they first started.  If I want to watch a bunch of drunk, spiteful, mean spirited, back stabbing women I can go to pretty much any local bar & watch that in RL.


----------



## swags

I haven't cared for much of the OC cast in a long time. I don't know why but I am surprisingly okay with Vicki and Kelly. I really can't stand Tamra or Heather. I feel bad for Shannon. She will never be free of that affair no matter how much she tries to public service announce it. Megan was okay but her husband really did not seem into her. They seemed like an old married couple but neither were old.


----------



## horse17

When does this series start?


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> When does this series start?


Hopefully not for a long time. But I don't think they have released a premiere date yet. The last season finished not too long ago.


----------



## ck2802

horse17 said:


> When does this series start?


OC usually starts airing in March.


----------



## Sassys

'All I want to do is eat': Stressed Shannon Beador blames weight gain on drama with Vicki Gunvalson in Real Housewives of Orange County trailer
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-weight-gain-star-Vicki.html#ixzz4jA2huA2h
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tropigal3

Sure her stressor may be Vicki but to blame on Vicki for her loss of control and weight gain?  Maybe she needs to meditate and get some professional help instead of simply putting blame on someone else.   

This season looks like more craziness!  Boy they're really amping up the drama more and more.  Sheesh!  And I'm not thrilled that Kelly, Megan and what's her face are returning.    And that new girl...another self-indulgent rich b**ch?  We shall see.


----------



## guccimamma

weight gain happens, but blaming vicky is crazy territory....unless they go out eating at night together.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Vicki holds her down and pours Haagen Daas down her throat..so..Yeah, can't pass that blame Shannon.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> 'All I want to do is eat': Stressed Shannon Beador blames weight gain on drama with Vicki Gunvalson in Real Housewives of Orange County trailer
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-weight-gain-star-Vicki.html#ixzz4jA2huA2h
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


 I cant believe she let someone take that pic


----------



## GoGlam

She is nuts. Her insecurities and lack of self control is what made her put on weight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm surprised dr moon hasn't fed her some sort of weight loss gimmick


----------



## Creativelyswank

Tropigal3 said:


> Sure her stressor may be Vicki but to blame on Vicki for her loss of control and weight gain?  Maybe she needs to meditate and get some professional help instead of simply putting blame on someone else.
> 
> This season looks like more craziness!  Boy they're really amping up the drama more and more.  Sheesh!  And I'm not thrilled that Kelly, Megan and what's her face are returning.    And that new girl...another self-indulgent rich b**ch?  We shall see.


Stress actually affects the chemicals that tell your brain you are hungry.
*edit...let me find the correct link
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4117712/
"Stressful events enhance risk for weight gain and adiposity. Ghrelin and leptin, two hormones that are implicated in appetite regulation, may link stressful events to weight gain; a number of rodent studies suggest that stressors increase ghrelin production. The present study investigated the links among daily stressors, ghrelin and leptin, and dietary intake in humans."


----------



## Creativelyswank

Weight gain is not always about a loss of control. It's very sad we need to always find a way to blame people for being overweight. There are many physiological, genetic, epigenetic and environmental factors that affects people's hormones and metabolism. It's not just calories in, calories out.


----------



## Tropigal3

Creativelyswank said:


> Stress actually affects the chemicals that tell your brain you are hungry.
> *edit...let me find the correct link
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4117712/
> "Stressful events enhance risk for weight gain and adiposity. Ghrelin and leptin, two hormones that are implicated in appetite regulation, may link stressful events to weight gain; a number of rodent studies suggest that stressors increase ghrelin production. The present study investigated the links among daily stressors, ghrelin and leptin, and dietary intake in humans."



Yes, believe me I know first hand as I've been going through extreme stress as well so I've been eating poorly as well.  Depression sucks big time and getting back up is a work in progress, but at the same time I'd never tell people it's because of "so and so".


----------



## millivanilli

Ahhh I am quite happy seeing a RH -H fighting a real battle with her weight. Sorry to say that, but those alwways perfect in shape dressed to the moon aliens made me feel like a total looser.

I, personall, if I'd blame something oder somebody would rather think about a cheating husband but, well... that's just me.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes, believe me I know first hand as I've been going through extreme stress as well so I've been eating poorly as well.  Depression sucks big time and getting back up is a work in progress, but at the same time I'd never tell people it's because of "so and so".


Your choice what to do with your depression. Fat shaming is never acceptable in my book. But then again I am an obesity researcher so I know far better than to look at things from solely my own anecdotes.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> weight gain happens, but blaming vicky is crazy territory....unless they go out eating at night together.



Even if they did she is not forced to eat! Nobody's shoveling it down her throat! And we have seen Shannon and her crazy eating rituals! Just something else to blame Vicky for! It's never their own fault.


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> Weight gain is not always about a loss of control. It's very sad we need to always find a way to blame people for being overweight. There are many physiological, genetic, epigenetic and environmental factors that affects people's hormones and metabolism. It's not just calories in, calories out.


Agree......she has emotional issues that make the battle difficult........plus she is at an age where the body almost defies weight loss...i just wish she would not exploit it with craziness...........its not helping her physically or emotionally...


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> 'All I want to do is eat': Stressed Shannon Beador blames weight gain on drama with Vicki Gunvalson in Real Housewives of Orange County trailer
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-weight-gain-star-Vicki.html#ixzz4jA2huA2h
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Holy cow...can't believe she looks like this now! And blaming Vicki directly for her weight gain is approaching insanity. She could have chosen to channel the negative energy from that into something positive and didn't. Vicki can be blamed for a lot of things, but not that. I also think she never got over David's affair, and living with it seems to be eating at her (or rather, her eating it...sorry, couldn't help myself [emoji23]).


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> 'All I want to do is eat': Stressed Shannon Beador blames weight gain on drama with Vicki Gunvalson in Real Housewives of Orange County trailer
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-weight-gain-star-Vicki.html#ixzz4jA2huA2h
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


I thought Megan wasn't coming back??


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> I thought Megan wasn't coming back??



I don't watch the show. Just posted the article for you guys, when I saw it.


----------



## Creativelyswank

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy cow...can't believe she looks like this now! And blaming Vicki directly for her weight gain is approaching insanity. She could have chosen to channel the negative energy from that into something positive and didn't. Vicki can be blamed for a lot of things, but not that. I also think she never got over David's affair, and living with it seems to be eating at her (or rather, her eating it...sorry, couldn't help myself [emoji23]).



Hilarious. [emoji849]


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I thought Megan wasn't coming back??


I thought so too?. That with the new baby she didn't want to be on the show..
Jimmy is boring AF so maybe she decided she liked the cameras around.


----------



## guccimamma

TC1 said:


> I thought so too?. That with the new baby she didn't want to be on the show..
> Jimmy is boring AF so maybe she decided she liked the cameras around.



probably to promote his beloved candles.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> She is nuts. Her insecurities and lack of self control is what made her put on weight.



THIS!!! blaming it on Vicky is pathetic! ITA with Sassy-- if anyone it is that husband of hers and how she kept hanging on to his affair!



purseinsanity said:


> I thought Megan wasn't coming back??



LAWD no!  That is the lie she told and kept repeating- did not want her daughter around the drama!!



TC1 said:


> I thought so too?. That with the new baby she didn't want to be on the show..
> Jimmy is boring AF so maybe she decided she liked the cameras around.



Jim probably isn't around her at all!!
There is only so much you can discuss with an infant! She missed all the drama even though she swore she was above it now that she was a mother! 



guccimamma said:


> probably to promote his beloved candles.


----------



## DiorT

She probably needs to lay off the alcohol.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> probably to promote his beloved candles.


LOL!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

Creativelyswank said:


> Your choice what to do with your depression. *Fat shaming is never acceptable in my book. *But then again I am an obesity researcher so I know far better than to look at things from solely my own anecdotes.



No more depression and minimal stressors for me thank goodness.  But I really do think Shannon should get professional help if she's not already in therapy.  And mediation definitely helps.  

(I'm assuming the highlighted is not intended for me since I did not "fat-shame". )


----------



## meluvs2shop

This series is back on? I need to watch!


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> This series is back on? I need to watch!


It's not on yet...Bravo just released a preview


----------



## beantownSugar

meluvs2shop said:


> This series is back on? I need to watch!


Comes back in July


----------



## luckylove

wow! the first photo of Shannon in the red dress... she looks thinner than I even remember her being. She may be nutty, but she is human and weight gain happens for a variety of reasons. When under a lot of stress , the body releases cortisol which can make one gain weight even if they exercise. The hormone fluctuations during menopause don't help and she acknowledges being an emotional eater.
She is human; hopefully, she will find some peace and learn effective ways to effectively manage her over all health.


----------



## guccimamma

i'd blame the vodka before vicky.


----------



## 30gold

She may be on anti-depressants due to the affair.


----------



## luckylove

30gold said:


> She may be on anti-depressants due to the affair.



Antidepressants and alcohol do not mix well, but I suspect there are other pills involved...

Oops! my mistake... I posted in the wrong thread,  My bad!


----------



## Shoesandbagsgal

Creativelyswank said:


> Your choice what to do with your depression. Fat shaming is never acceptable in my book. But then again I am an obesity researcher so I know far better than to look at things from solely my own anecdotes.




You should start a thread on this subject.  I'd love to read any articles you have, etc., etc.


----------



## Coco.lover

I liked Sharon in the beginning, but she will NEVER get over the affair. I don't understand why they just doesn't get divorced. I think David would in a heartbeat but she is the one holding to this marriage and every breath David takes she blames the affair. Poor guy.


----------



## myheartispink

I just watched the preview... I thought kelly Dodd wasn't coming back? Honestly I don't think I can watch it with her. She is a loose cannon and exhausting. Looks like the same old something...


----------



## Jayne1

myheartispink said:


> I just watched the preview... I thought kelly Dodd wasn't coming back? Honestly I don't think I can watch it with her. She is a loose cannon and exhausting. Looks like the same old something...


I don't think I can watch Kelly either.  And her fake teeth, pinched nose and frozen face are hard on the eyes. Add that to an extremely nutty personality and I'll skip her scenes.  Cannot watch this.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> I don't think I can watch Kelly either.  And her fake teeth, pinched nose and frozen face are hard on the eyes. Add that to an extremely nutty personality and I'll skip her scenes.  Cannot watch this.
> View attachment 3754158


Love your comment and totally agree!


----------



## green.bee

Jayne1 said:


> I don't think I can watch Kelly either.  And her fake teeth, pinched nose and frozen face are hard on the eyes. Add that to an extremely nutty personality and I'll skip her scenes.  Cannot watch this.
> View attachment 3754158


It is her ugly personality what bothers me the most but her appearance is not pretty either.


----------



## coconutsboston

What's the story on the new member, Peggy? I haven't seen much floating around about her.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

https://www.facebook.com/RealHousewivesofOrangeCounty/posts/10154679673656711

Sorry for the link, I'm not sure how to post the entire article from my phone. It's an article about Shannon.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Watched the sneak peek last night. Oh please let this be the season I give up on these women. I don't know if I can bear Vicki anymore, never-mind Kelly.


----------



## GoGlam

When will Shannon get canned? That woman is insufferable.


----------



## TheAnaVega

coconutsboston said:


> What's the story on the new member, Peggy? I haven't seen much floating around about her.



Peggy tanous? Or a diff Peggy?


----------



## horse17

Whhyyyyy  did they bring back Lydia?........


----------



## buzzytoes

I just can't with Lydia inviting Tamra to bible study. If you are that into your faith that you are going to bible study, you need to get off reality TV.


----------



## Coco.lover

Shannon gained a lot of weight. She needs to stop blaming Vicki for the weight gain. Also why is she still in the rental are they building a new house? I feel bad for David, he feels stuck. That marriage has run its course


----------



## buzzytoes

Coco.lover said:


> Shannon gained a lot of weight. She needs to stop blaming Vicki for the weight gain. Also why is she still in the rental are they building a new house? I feel bad for David, he feels stuck. That marriage has run its course


I don't even understand them - he cheats, you have a vow renewal not too long after, now you say he is ignoring you. Why on earth are they still together??? They looked like complete strangers in that dinner scene.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Is the new episode on for you guys already? 

I'm gonna stay off this thread! I don't want any spoilers lol


----------



## horse17

Tamara has not seen her daughter for over 3 years?...that's pretty bad...what happened?


----------



## Coco.lover

Sometimes Divorce is the best option for everyone including the kids. She looks miserable, and he looks like he checked out a while ago. I wonder if its a money thing that they are still together. 


buzzytoes said:


> I don't even understand them - he cheats, you have a vow renewal not too long after, now you say he is ignoring you. Why on earth are they still together??? They looked like complete strangers in that dinner scene.


----------



## horse17

TheAnaVega said:


> Is the new episode on for you guys already?
> 
> I'm gonna stay off this thread! I don't want any spoilers lol


Sorry lol


----------



## horse17

Coco.lover said:


> Sometimes Divorce is the best option for everyone including the kids. She looks miserable, and he looks like he checked out a while ago. I wonder if its a money thing that they are still together.


I wonder if its financial too...especially after seeing their home.....that is a HUGE downsize.....not getting it


----------



## horse17

Coco.lover said:


> Shannon gained a lot of weight. She needs to stop blaming Vicki for the weight gain. Also why is she still in the rental are they building a new house? I feel bad for David, he feels stuck. That marriage has run its course


I didn't know that was a rental


----------



## Megs

horse17 said:


> I didn't know that was a rental



The end of last season, they said this was a rental before the next house. I think they even showed them looking at rentals and Shannon pretty much said this one would do. But compared to their old house, this doesn't seem very nice that's for sure. 

I had stopped watching the seasons when Lydia was on, but I am not sure I like her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Brianna asking Vicky if she's getting married?  It's been a year (as of taping)...


----------



## Tropigal3

horse17 said:


> Tamara has not seen her daughter for over 3 years?...that's pretty bad...what happened?



I wonder as well.  But I know how kids get caught up in messy divorces and don't speak to one parent for years (sometimes forever).  Tamra used to be really horrible, perhaps that's how her daughter views her?  I hope they reconcile in the near future.  I know a couple of guys who are in similar situations and it's sad.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know Tamra's relationship with Simon was difficult to say the least, but as a mother myself my heart broke when she said she hasn't seen Syndney in 3 years. 

Was Lydia off the show then back on? I didn't watch last season but feel like it's been awhile since Lydia was on?


----------



## Tropigal3

Oh no.  So Kelly IS back on the show.  Ugh.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Megs said:


> The end of last season, they said this was a rental before the next house. I think they even showed them looking at rentals and Shannon pretty much said this one would do. But compared to their old house, this doesn't seem very nice that's for sure.
> 
> I had stopped watching the seasons when Lydia was on, but I am not sure I like her.





On the preview of the next episode she has her feng Shui lady at her house saying that the relationship sector of their house has a toilet and that they have to change that.. how do you change that in a rental? It made it sound as if they're not renting but I couldn't tell from the 10 second clip lol


But last season they had moved to cdm, what appeared to be overlooking bayside drive ..

Anyways, I heard Jeff Lewis was helping decorate the rental.. that rental literally was listed at 24 million and was previously rented for 25k a month.. 


So the "rental" is valued at more than the home they sold. They sold the house for under 10 million .. so although it doesn't look that nice it's worth more. The old house house was in crystal cove with over 12,000 sq feet and the rental is like 6,000 sq feet but much much closer to the water and it has a pretty large lot considering how close to the water it is (no Beach access but coastal/bay views)

Sorry for the long response but living here in Newport Beach made interested in what they would maybe move into lol


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> I know Tamra's relationship with Simon was difficult to say the least, but as a mother myself my heart broke when she said she hasn't seen Syndney in 3 years.
> 
> Was Lydia off the show then back on? I didn't watch last season but feel like it's been awhile since Lydia was on?



Yes. she was only on 1 year---i turned channel after a few minutes and watched Batchlorette-i couldn't take the OC flashbacks of all the pettiness.


----------



## GoGlam

TheAnaVega said:


> On the preview of the next episode she has her feng Shui lady at her house saying that the relationship sector of their house has a toilet and that they have to change that.. how do you change that in a rental? It made it sound as if they're not renting but I couldn't tell from the 10 second clip lol
> 
> 
> But last season they had moved to cdm, what appeared to be overlooking bayside drive ..
> 
> Anyways, I heard Jeff Lewis was helping decorate the rental.. that rental literally was listed at 24 million and was previously rented for 25k a month..
> 
> 
> So the "rental" is valued at more than the home they sold. They sold the house for under 10 million .. so although it doesn't look that nice it's worth more. The old house house was in crystal cove with over 12,000 sq feet and the rental is like 6,000 sq feet but much much closer to the water and it has a pretty large lot considering how close to the water it is (no Beach access but coastal/bay views)
> 
> Sorry for the long response but living here in Newport Beach made interested in what they would maybe move into lol



That's interesting... the plot of land must be really huge for it to have been listed for $24 million.  The view is beautiful, but the house is nothing to write home about.

ETA: my curiosity led me to look some of this stuff up online.  About an acre of land--more than the average as you get closer to the coast.  In terms of the house, in staged photos it actually looks much better than it does on camera.  It needs some updating and changes in the kitchen, with the flooring, etc would definitely help.


----------



## rockhollow

Interesting start to the new season.
Like others, I was surprised to see Shannon and family still in the rental house. I thought it was a short term stop, but I guess not.
Boy, Shannon and husband sure don't look happy, I guess the renewal didn't work. We all knew that Shannon wasn't capable of forgiving David for the affair. It wasn't that he just was sleeping around, he had a full blown relationship, and I don't think Shannon can ever get over it. I'm sure the kids can feel all the tension and disconnect between the parents, I hope that Shannon isn't thinking that it's the best for the children for them to stay together.
And all the weight gain has to also be related to how unhappy Shannon is.  There seemed to be so many reasons for Shannon to just move on from David.
It's going to be a long season if we have to watch Shannon continue to struggle with something that seems so obvious   - - her marriage is over.


----------



## TheAnaVega

GoGlam said:


> That's interesting... the plot of land must be really huge for it to have been listed for $24 million.  The view is beautiful, but the house is nothing to write home about.
> 
> ETA: my curiosity led me to look some of this stuff up online.  About an acre of land--more than the average as you get closer to the coast.  In terms of the house, in staged photos it actually looks much better than it does on camera.  It needs some updating and changes in the kitchen, with the flooring, etc would definitely help.



The value of the land is the majority of the selling cost. Even if it's an acre of land, realistically anything close to an acre of land is hard to come by near the water .. so it's def sold at a premium. In oc a lot of the waterfront properties have been built large homes or decent square footage but  on small plots of land, so you're left with no yard . Shannons rental/new place has unobstructed views, adding to the value too


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Interesting start to the new season.
> Like others, I was surprised to see Shannon and family still in the rental house. I thought it was a short term stop, but I guess not.
> Boy, Shannon and husband sure don't look happy, I guess the renewal didn't work. We all knew that Shannon wasn't capable of forgiving David for the affair. It wasn't that he just was sleeping around, he had a full blown relationship, and I don't think Shannon can ever get over it. I'm sure the kids can feel all the tension and disconnect between the parents, I hope that Shannon isn't thinking that it's the best for the children for them to stay together.
> And all the weight gain has to also be related to how unhappy Shannon is.  There seemed to be so many reasons for Shannon to just move on from David.
> It's going to be a long season if we have to watch Shannon continue to struggle with something that seems so obvious   - - her marriage is over.




Her blaming her gargantuan behind on Vicky is proof of just how crazy she is! Place the blame on David where it rightfully belongs!  Next she will blame the show!


----------



## swags

I can't with Tamra and her phony religious facade. She is so full of crap and still the hateful witch she has always been. Why wouldn't Tamra make a reconciliation happen with her child? She is the parent after all.  It seems Eddie and keeping her butt small enough for Eddies rumored gay tendencies were her priority.
Why is Lydia back with her non entertaining quirkiness? 
Shannon is the most miserable housewife. Her interaction with David is so awkward and forced. He Is not into the relationship.
They all made me cringe.


----------



## coconutsboston

TheAnaVega said:


> Peggy tanous? Or a diff Peggy?


Different Peggy - Peggy Sulahian.  I thought I saw her in the line up but could be mistaken.  I didn't get a chance to watch last night to verify!


----------



## TC1

Vicky- Still ranting about being the "popular ones"
Kelly- Vulgar
Lydia- Boring as all heck, lives in lala land
Tamra- I can't with the fake religious scenes
What's her name that had the baby- No one cares and you & Jimmy and "baby Aspen"
^^ ETA- Megan 
Shannon- will blame everyone for everything. Forever. Will always be the victim.
I will miss Heather and her wardrobe, that's about it.
I will continue to watch..just to observe the trainwreck.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will miss Heather, Miss Fancy Pants and her handbag collection.  I also wanted to see the new house.

Kelly and Vicky sounded like to mean girls sitting at the lunch room table and whatever Vicky is doing to her face she needs to stop!  Pronto


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> I will miss Heather, Miss Fancy Pants and her handbag collection.  I also *wanted to see the new house.*
> 
> Kelly and Vicky sounded like to mean girls sitting at the lunch room table and whatever Vicky is doing to her face she needs to stop!  Pronto


This!


----------



## horse17

I really wonder how.much Shannon drinks..that is quite the weight gain in one year...I'm sure her age isn't helping..but she did admit to drinking..so I'm guessing she imbibes quite a bit...that will do it, especially if she doesn't work out..which we know she doesn't.


----------



## TC1

horse17 said:


> I really wonder how.much Shannon drinks..that is quite the weight gain in one year...I'm sure her age isn't helping..but she did admit to drinking..so I'm guessing she imbibes quite a bit...that will do it, especially if she doesn't work out..which we know she doesn't.


She has a long road ahead if she's going to keep drinking and think she'll lose the weight by making her whole family eat quinoa bowls every night.


----------



## horse17

TC1 said:


> She has a long road ahead if she's going to keep drinking and think she'll lose the weight by making her whole family eat quinoa bowls every night.


Oh I know. . forgot about that...she cant continue to feed her family what she's eating to lose weight. ..that marriage definitely won't last long if she keeps that up


----------



## AECornell

I personally think David is a coward. He had an affair, a RELATIONSHIP, with someone else while he was married. He should have left when he wrote her that email saying he wanted to separate. But he didn't. I know Shannon didn't want a divorce and wanted to work on things but it was never going to get fixed and now they're more miserable than ever.

He should have grown a pair and just gotten the divorce. They could have moved so far past all of this by now. Not forcing a relationship that clearly is not right and two people who aren't happy.


----------



## horse17

AECornell said:


> I personally think David is a coward. He had an affair, a RELATIONSHIP, with someone else while he was married. He should have left when he wrote her that email saying he wanted to separate. But he didn't. I know Shannon didn't want a divorce and wanted to work on things but it was never going to get fixed and now they're more miserable than ever.
> 
> He should have grown a pair and just gotten the divorce. They could have moved so far past all of this by now. Not forcing a relationship that clearly is not right and two people who aren't happy.


Do you think that he may have wanted to try and get it back?...or maybe he just stayed and thought that would make him look better....


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I personally think David is a coward. He had an affair, a RELATIONSHIP, with someone else while he was married. He should have left when he wrote her that email saying he wanted to separate. But he didn't. I know Shannon didn't want a divorce and wanted to work on things but it was never going to get fixed and now they're more miserable than ever.
> 
> He should have grown a pair and just gotten the divorce. They could have moved so far past all of this by now. Not forcing a relationship that clearly is not right and two people who aren't happy.


she could have grown a pair, too...   But I think Shannon stayed for the sake of 'keeping her family together'.  IMO, the worst reason to stay


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> she could have grown a pair, too...   But I think Shannon stayed for the sake of 'keeping her family together'.  IMO, the worst reason to stay



And I think Shannon never passes up a chance to play the victim, so she wasn't about to let David leave and not allow her to dump guilt and passive aggression on him and remind him constantly how much he's hurt her.


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> And I think Shannon never passes up a chance to play the victim, so she wasn't about to let David leave and not allow her to dump guilt and passive aggression on him and remind him constantly how much he's hurt her.


I agree. When she asked him how the quinoa tasted and he said fine, she had to question it. "Just fine?"  What does she want him to say. "Its so delicious. I could never stray again if you are cooking for me" She seems to want constant praise.


----------



## Coco.lover

That whole scene was cringe worthy. It's quinoa how is it supposed to taste!? Also all they had was quinoa for dinner? What is Shannon doing all day long that she can't grill a chicken breast?That man needs to to grow a pair and leave. Who has the money in that marriage? She is going to cut him off if he leaves?  


swags said:


> I agree. When she asked him how the quinoa tasted and he said fine, she had to question it. "Just fine?"  What does she want him to say. "Its so delicious. I could never stray again if you are cooking for me" She seems to want constant praise.


----------



## nastasja

swags said:


> I can't with Tamra and her phony religious facade. She is so full of crap and still the hateful witch she has always been. Why wouldn't Tamra make a reconciliation happen with her child? She is the parent after all.  It seems Eddie and keeping her butt small enough for Eddies rumored gay tendencies were her priority.



Agree. All of this, which is her storyline, is stale & boring. 

She was on WWHL last night. Tamra admitted to a neck & lower face lift. Eyes too. She said she just got the work done two weeks ago, but she actually looked pretty good.


----------



## Coco.lover

I thought she looked great! She looked refreshed. 


killerlife said:


> Agree. All of this, which is her storyline, is stale & boring.
> 
> She was on WWHL last night. Tamra admitted to a neck & lower face lift. Eyes too. She said she just got the work done two weeks ago, but she actually looked pretty good.


----------



## White Orchid

I can barely watch this train wreck for Vicky's face alone.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> I can't with Tamra and her phony religious facade. She is so full of crap and still the hateful witch she has always been. *Why wouldn't Tamra make a reconciliation happen with her child?* She is the parent after all.  It seems Eddie and keeping her butt small enough for Eddies rumored gay tendencies were her priority.
> Why is Lydia back with her non entertaining quirkiness?
> Shannon is the most miserable housewife. Her interaction with David is so awkward and forced. He Is not into the relationship.
> They all made me cringe.



It doesn't help that Tamra stated that she texts her daughter once a week last season...


----------



## TheAnaVega

Coco.lover said:


> I thought she looked great! She looked refreshed.



I agree ! Tamara looked phenomenal on WWHL!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I can't stop looking at Tamra's new face, I normally can't stand that plastic look, but she looks phenomenal. Why aren't all the other ladies going to this surgeon.


----------



## chaneljewel

Tamra might have a new face but I can't stand when she opens her mouth.  She's so full of her own self importance and hypocrisy.   I'm not questioning her religious beliefs but "actions speak louder than words", and I don't see that from her. If it were me, I'd be trying harder to get back a relationship with my daughter.  I don't know all the details of their relationship, but I know that I wouldn't give up.  Instead, Tamra does the pity party thing...you're her mother so try harder if you care that much!
I didn't know that Heather wasn't coming back. I enjoyed seeing her clothes, handbags, etc...something I miss on these shows.  When the RH started that's what was so interesting about them.  Now I feel that most of the ladies wear clothes totally inappropriate for their age or surroundings.  They're downright boring in that department!    This particular series is more about yelling and screaming and holding grudges.  Not sure how much I can stand it this season. 
Shannon is pitiful.  She needs to take hold of her life and stop feeling sorry for herself.  Her husband cheated on her and will probably do it again as they have no loving relationship now.  I don't believe in this behavior in marriage, but Shannon should stop blaming everyone else for her woes and get herself together, file for divorce, and make the necessary changes to become happy.   She's a bitter, unhappy person right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prima Ballerina said:


> I can't stop looking at Tamra's new face, I normally can't stand that plastic look, but she looks phenomenal. Why aren't all the other ladies going to this surgeon.


Very few get new faces that look right.  She's one, along with Jill Zarin. Next time Vicky feels like she needs some work, she should consult with Tamara


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prima Ballerina said:


> I can't stop looking at Tamra's new face, I normally can't stand that plastic look, but she looks phenomenal. Why aren't all the other ladies going to this surgeon.



I saw the clip online and agree with her statement about fillers, people seem to pump their face with fillers instead of just getting it lifted and tightened and too many fillers make these women look absurd with huge cheeks. Tamra looks great!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

DC-Cutie said:


> Very few get new faces that look right.  She's one, along with Jill Zarin. Next time Vicky feels like she needs some work, she should consult with Tamara


I know, Vicky must be kicking herself right about now for not going to Tamra's surgeon.


----------



## imgg

Tamara's facelift looks good but her face is still swollen!  Sometimes swelling after surgery can make you look fabulous.  In 6 months it settles and you can see the real result.


----------



## imgg

chaneljewel said:


> Tamra might have a new face but I can't stand when she opens her mouth.  She's so full of her own self importance and hypocrisy.   I'm not questioning her religious beliefs but "actions speak louder than words", and I don't see that from her. If it were me, I'd be trying harder to get back a relationship with my daughter.  I don't know all the details of their relationship, but I know that I wouldn't give up.  Instead, Tamra does the pity party thing...you're her mother so try harder if you care that much!
> I didn't know that Heather wasn't coming back. I enjoyed seeing her clothes, handbags, etc...something I miss on these shows.  When the RH started that's what was so interesting about them.  Now I feel that most of the ladies wear clothes totally inappropriate for their age or surroundings.  They're downright boring in that department!    This particular series is more about yelling and screaming and holding grudges.  Not sure how much I can stand it this season.
> Shannon is pitiful.  She needs to take hold of her life and stop feeling sorry for herself.  Her husband cheated on her and will probably do it again as they have no loving relationship now.  I don't believe in this behavior in marriage, but Shannon should stop blaming everyone else for her woes and get herself together, file for divorce, and make the necessary changes to become happy.   She's a bitter, unhappy person right now.


I tried to watch, but I'm not interested in Tamara, Shannon, Vicky and especially Brianna.  I fast forwarded through most of the episode.  I did not like Heather but enjoyed her fashion accessories and building that house!  I may try one more episode, but these girls are boring and its the same old thing.


----------



## imgg

Prima Ballerina said:


> I know, Vicky must be kicking herself right about now for not going to Tamra's surgeon.


I would assume her surgeon is Terry.  Does anyone know? Tamara is no stranger to surgery and looking back at old episodes its pretty obvious.


----------



## pursegrl12

I just saw the pics, she looks amazing!!


----------



## lulilu

Shannon said something about David being very distant since the vow renewal.  Do we know what happened?  After all those "happy couple moment" photos she posted?  They are clearly a mess from the kitchen scene.  And she is just too weird.  The scenes with the dog?


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> Shannon said something about David being very distant since the vow renewal.*  Do we know what happened? * After all those "happy couple moment" photos she posted?  They are clearly a mess from the kitchen scene.  And she is just too weird.  The scenes with the dog?


I'd guess, like clockwork, Shannon happened. The woman just needs to be quiet and stop exhausting people! She's always in a rambling rush to tell her side and yap, yap, yap. She wears people out!


----------



## cafecreme15

I can't deal with these women anymore. Shannon is so pathetic. You're a grown woman and a mother - pick yourself up and move on with your life if you can't be happy in your current situation and marriage. Stop blaming others for your emotional problems. I've watched RHOC since literally day one when it premiered in 2006, so I feel too invested in the series to stop, although I don't usually enjoy watching it. I am, however, looking forward to meeting the new lady, Peggy. She seems to be all about the high life and the bling, which is why I started watching Real Housewives to begin with. I don't care about petty fake drama...I want to see fabulousness!


----------



## chaneljewel

cafecreme15 said:


> I can't deal with these women anymore. Shannon is so pathetic. You're a grown woman and a mother - pick yourself up and move on with your life if you can't be happy in your current situation and marriage. Stop blaming others for your emotional problems. I've watched RHOC since literally day one when it premiered in 2006, so I feel too invested in the series to stop, although I don't usually enjoy watching it. I am, however, looking forward to meeting the new lady, Peggy. She seems to be all about the high life and the bling, which is why I started watching Real Housewives to begin with. I don't care about petty fake drama...I want to see fabulousness!


I so agree with this!


----------



## nastasja

Prima Ballerina said:


> I know, Vicky must be kicking herself right about now for not going to Tamra's surgeon.





imgg said:


> I would assume her surgeon is Terry.  Does anyone know? Tamara is no stranger to surgery and looking back at old episodes its pretty obvious.



I don't think Terry does faces?

I'm pretty sure Vicky did go to Tamra's surgeon, Dr. Ambe. I know he did at least one of her breast revisions, so I don't see why she wouldn't also have him do her face. Remember, he also did Lynne Curtain's facelift. For some reason, he seems to be this franchises go-to doctor.


----------



## imgg

killerlife said:


> I don't think Terry does faces?
> .


Terry does faces.  He is a board certified plastic surgeon.  Unlike his counterpart Dr. Nassif who is board certified in Otolaryngology (ENT) with a facial plastic surgery certificate and why he is called a "Cosmetic Surgeon" and not "Plastic Surgeon"

According to Terry's website he does facelifts and did many on the Swan.  https://www.drdubrow.com/procedures-2/facelift/

As weird as he is, he appears to be a very good surgeon.


----------



## Jayne1

There are many types of facelifts and Tamra appears to have had the really major one where they cut off the ears and sew them back on. You can't get more invasive than that type of facelift. She also showed how they did her eyes too.

I wonder how long fillers will stay in fashion when, as she said, if you want good results, it's better to go under the knife and cut and paste the whole thing.


----------



## TheAnaVega

imgg said:


> I would assume her surgeon is Terry.  Does anyone know? Tamara is no stranger to surgery and looking back at old episodes its pretty obvious.



Vicki went to Dr. Michael Niccole

Tamra went to Dr. Milind k. Ambe


By oc standards dr Ambe is already a much better doctor here in town. All the doctors that work in the same little building that dr. Niccole's surgery medical office is in are only so-so doctors who charge an arm and a leg for subpar work because of their location next to the water . Vickis doctors office is actually a hop skip and jump away from Shannons place lol


----------



## beantownSugar

Tamra needs to quit the damn show and work on re-building a relationship with her daughter; I'm not a mother but it makes sense to give up something that's a point of contention. She probably doesn't want to because of money I would suppose.

Shannon is SO IRRITATING. Her pity party is pathetic and she is going to be miserable until David divorces her - I don't see Shannon filing for divorce. That televised vow renewal was a kiss of death.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> There are many types of facelifts and Tamra appears to have had the really major one where they cut off the ears and sew them back on. You can't get more invasive than that type of facelift. She also showed how they did her eyes too.
> 
> I wonder how long fillers will stay in fashion when, as she said, if you want good results, it's better to go under the knife and cut and paste the whole thing.


It actually states in the article Tamara had a lower facelift  (cheek lift) which is less invasive than a full facelift. Maybe there is another article on it?


----------



## imgg

TheAnaVega said:


> Vicki went to Dr. Michael Niccole
> 
> Tamra went to Dr. Milind k. Ambe
> 
> 
> By oc standards dr Ambe is already a much better doctor here in town. All the doctors that work in the same little building that dr. Niccole's surgery medical office is in are only so-so doctors who charge an arm and a leg for subpar work because of their location next to the water . Vickis doctors office is actually a hop skip and jump away from Shannons place lol



How do you know Tamara went to Dr. Ambe?


----------



## Tivo

imgg said:


> How do you know Tamara went to Dr. Ambe?


Tamra basically gave Ambe a promo on WWHL with Andy.


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> Tamra basically gave Ambe a promo on WWHL with Andy.


I see.  I am not familiar with Dr. Ambe but she/he did good work!


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> It actually states in the article Tamara had a lower facelift  (cheek lift) which is less invasive than a full facelift. Maybe there is another article on it?


Lower, with the neck, and full cutting all around the ears (she showed the stitches in a photo) IS a full face lift.

Her neck and jowls get tightened with that.

Then she went higher and did her eyes.  That's about everything there is to do.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Lower, with the neck, and full cutting all around the ears (she showed the stitches in a photo) IS a full face lift.
> 
> Her neck and jowls get tightened with that.
> 
> Then she went higher and did her eyes.  That's about everything there is to do.


Hmmmm, it clearly states she had a lower facelift, which they also cut around the ears.   It's a different procedure than a full facelift, not quite as intensive, but still considered major surgery.

Yes, I agree it appears she had an upper blepharoplasty but there is always more surgery she could have done!  Glad she didn't though and it appears she is going to have a good result.


----------



## Tropigal3

beantownSugar said:


> Tamra needs to quit the damn show and work on re-building a relationship with her daughter; I'm not a mother but it makes sense to give up something that's a point of contention. She probably doesn't want to because of money I would suppose.


Yes!  I think that's a big part of why her daughter keeps her distance.  Doesn't want anything to invade her personal life.  



DC-Cutie said:


> I will miss Heather, Miss Fancy Pants and her handbag collection.  I also wanted to see the new house.


If you don't already know, Heather has her own Youtube channel which is filmed inside her giant closet.



AECornell said:


> I personally think David is a coward.


Oh I think David is brave for staying and listening  to Shannon's annoying whining, lol.  But if they're both so miserable, they need to split.  So unhealthy for the kids!


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> Hmmmm, it clearly states she had a lower facelift, which they also cut around the ears.   It's a different procedure than a full facelift, not quite as intensive, but still considered major surgery.
> 
> Yes, I agree it appears she had an upper blepharoplasty but there is always more surgery she could have done!  Glad she didn't though and it appears she is going to have a good result.


it doesn't just appear she did her eyes, she posted photos of her eye stitches.  That's how I know for sure.  lol

As far as the facelift, I'm starting to think they give different names for the same procedures. Cutting off the ears is pretty darn major. I want to see how this looks when the swelling goes down. I don't understand how she said she was hollow in her cheeks, which happens as we age, and that the facelift took care of that.

Agree with those who said she looks great.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> it doesn't just appear she did her eyes, she posted photos of her eye stitches.  That's how I know for sure.  lol
> 
> As far as the facelift, I'm starting to think they give different names for the same procedures. Cutting off the ears is pretty darn major. I want to see how this looks when the swelling goes down. I *don't understand how she said she was hollow in her cheeks, which happens as we age, and that the facelift took care of that.*
> 
> Agree with those who said she looks great.


With a midface lift the doctor repositions and lifts the check pads to help with the hollowing.  I assume she also had fat grafting done to help with the hollowing.  The swelling is making her face fuller now as well.

Yes, there are many names for the same procedure (midface lift, lower facelift, check lift etc.)


----------



## imgg

Uggggg, I just read they may add the flip or flop girl to this show.  If that is the case I am definitely out!  That girl grates on my nerves like no other!


----------



## Creativelyswank

http://tamaratattles.com/2017/07/11/tamra-judge-talks-about-her-facelift-and-eye-lift/
Looks like it is the same Dr. that did her mom's face lift, which was drastic yet natural. I would consider flying out to CA if I were to go under the knife, his work is pretty darn good.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

imgg said:


> I would assume her surgeon is Terry.  Does anyone know? Tamara is no stranger to surgery and looking back at old episodes its pretty obvious.


It's not Terry, she answered people's questions on her Instagram about the procedure and I can't recall the doctor's name but definitely not Terry.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Creativelyswank said:


> http://tamaratattles.com/2017/07/11/tamra-judge-talks-about-her-facelift-and-eye-lift/
> Looks like it is the same Dr. that did her mom's face lift, which was drastic yet natural. I would consider flying out to CA if I were to go under the knife, his work is pretty darn good.


I remember her mum's facelift being amazing too, this must be one of the best surgeons to perform this procedure. It will be interesting to see how her face looks when it settles, but for now, I can't imagine you could get a better result.


----------



## Coco.lover

Dr. Ambe is his name, Tamra's mom is on his website on the before and after page. I was looking for my mom who wants to get a facelift next year. His work looks great!


Prima Ballerina said:


> I remember her mum's facelift being amazing too, this must be one of the best surgeons to perform this procedure. It will be interesting to see how her face looks when it settles, but for now, I can't imagine you could get a better result.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> With a midface lift the doctor repositions and lifts the check pads to help with the hollowing.  I assume she also had fat grafting done to help with the hollowing.  The swelling is making her face fuller now as well.
> 
> Yes, there are many names for the same procedure (midface lift, lower facelift, check lift etc.)


You can tell this interests me. I keep responding. lol

If the doctor repositioned and lifted the cheek pads and also got rid of the jowls and firmed the jawline, because she said he did the neck too -- what else is there to do? 

Yes, I was thinking she might be swollen because her face is so filled out and she said she has no body fat, hence, the hollow cheeks. All those Hollywood types starving themselves into skinny bodies and their faces get thin, so they use fillers, I'm curious to see how T's face settles.


----------



## TheAnaVega

imgg said:


> I see.  I am not familiar with Dr. Ambe but she/he did good work!



He also did her breast reductions, augmentations, etc . He's been on the show


----------



## TheAnaVega

imgg said:


> Uggggg, I just read they may add the flip or flop girl to this show.  If that is the case I am definitely out!  That girl grates on my nerves like no other!



I sure hope not! Her and her husband are still staying together right? Did hgtv give them the full boot and kick them off their show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> It doesn't help that Tamra stated that she texts her daughter once a week last season...


because texting once a week speeds up the reconciliation process... NOT!


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> You can tell this interests me. I keep responding. lol
> 
> *If the doctor repositioned and lifted the cheek pads and also got rid of the jowls and firmed the jawline, because she said he did the neck too -- what else is there to do? *
> 
> Yes, I was thinking she might be swollen because her face is so filled out and she said she has no body fat, hence, the hollow cheeks. All those Hollywood types starving themselves into skinny bodies and their faces get thin, so they use fillers, I'm curious to see how T's face settles.



She could of also had a browlift, cheek implants, lip lift, lower bleph, rhino etc.  I am convinced though she may have had some of these things previously.  I have not looked at a side-by-side comparison from season 1 to figure out what procedures she has had, but from the flashbacks it is obvious she is no stranger to surgery and this latest was not her first.  I too am looking forward to see how it settles.  Sort of like Kyle from BH, the swelling from her facelift at first made her look fabulous, she still looks good now that it has settled, its just not as obvious.


----------



## imgg

TheAnaVega said:


> I sure hope not! Her and her husband are still staying together right? Did hgtv give them the full boot and kick them off their show?


I'm not really sure, I stopped watch because she became so annoying.  Hopefully it is a rumor (that she started)  to join RHOC just to get attention.


----------



## TheAnaVega

imgg said:


> I'm not really sure, I stopped watch because she became so annoying.  Hopefully it is a rumor (that she started)  to join RHOC just to get attention.



I remember they made headlines here in Orange County because her and her husband were fighting and she called the cops and I guess he took off into the bushes/trees/field behind their house with a gun.. and the oc sheriffs dept got involved and they sent out a helicopter with a spotlight to find them. Then the tabloids reported they were seeing other ppl.. and then they had reconciled.. all while hgtv I guess was reconsidering their contract.. but I never followed up with any further aftermath


----------



## Tropigal3

TheAnaVega said:


> I remember they made headlines here in Orange County because her and her husband were fighting and she called the cops and I guess he took off into the bushes/trees/field behind their house with a gun.. and the oc sheriffs dept got involved and they sent out a helicopter with a spotlight to find them. Then the tabloids reported they were seeing other ppl.. and then they had reconciled.. all while hgtv I guess was reconsidering their contract.. but I never followed up with any further aftermath



I remember that but I thought they are divorcing but will continue to do the show together.  She grates on my nerve too.  And her voice is so, I don't know, off key?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> I remember that but I thought they are divorcing but will continue to do the show together.  She grates on my nerve too.  And her voice is so, I don't know, off key?



Which couple is this? The young blonde and husband Tarik?


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> because texting once a week speeds up the reconciliation process... NOT!


...or continually referencing their situation on national television


----------



## Prufrock613

TheAnaVega said:


> I sure hope not! Her and her husband are still staying together right? Did hgtv give them the full boot and kick them off their show?


The info (it was to be in next season) was from OK Magazine- I'd take it with a grain of salt.  They have moved to divorce.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4690730/Christina-El-Moussa-considering-join-RHOC.html


----------



## TheAnaVega

Ceeyahd said:


> Which couple is this? The young blonde and husband Tarik?



Yes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Same. I will only miss Heather plus I wanted to see her house!!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

TheAnaVega said:


> Yes!



Not HW material.. I don't know how to express it... But not them, no. I didn't know they were back together, either, mostly cause I couldn't really care... Except to say, not HW material.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Ceeyahd said:


> Not HW material.. I don't know how to express it... But not them, no. I didn't know they were back together, either, mostly cause I couldn't really care... Except to say, not HW material.



Oh her and her husband are done according to the article if you scroll up

"Now the 34-years-old stunner is dating 55-year-old Doug Spedding, who she was seen with on her birthday in Beverly Hills this weekend."

I guess her new boyfriend is someone she dated in the past and have known each other for 10 years . Interesting. We'll see if we see her next season on rhoc


----------



## Tropigal3

Prufrock613 said:


> The info (it was to be in next season) was from OK Magazine- I'd take it with a grain of salt.  They have moved to divorce.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4690730/Christina-El-Moussa-considering-join-RHOC.html



Actually, I'll take her rather than nasty Kelly Dodd.


----------



## Megs

Coming in to add that a couple seasons ago I really liked Shannon. She was fun and easy going, then came the cheating and following her story has been so bad. First I felt bad for Shannon, now I feel like she has to stop with this and just get out. David is so uninterested and Shannon is blaming everything and everyone. This isn't helping their kids. It's just hard to watch. 

Also... she was driving me crazy calling for her dog when he went down the hill! I think his name is Archie and she was pronouncing it Aaaaaacheeeee.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TheAnaVega said:


> Oh her and her husband are done according to the article if you scroll up
> 
> "Now the 34-years-old stunner is dating 55-year-old Doug Spedding, who she was seen with on her birthday in Beverly Hills this weekend."
> 
> I guess her new boyfriend is someone she dated in the past and have known each other for 10 years . Interesting. We'll see if we see her next season on rhoc


Good. I thought I saw a that somewhere they were back together, but didn't read it. I just don't see her as HW material. Actually, she's too young, IMO. I prefer HWs that are at least in their 40s. OC Megan is a little too young, and you could see it in her interactions with the other ladies. No offense to you youngsters. ; )


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> Actually, I'll take her rather than nasty Kelly Dodd.


Oh geez, if it was a toss up between the two.... I can't stand Kelly.


----------



## caitlin1214

Coco.lover said:


> That whole scene was cringe worthy. It's quinoa how is it supposed to taste!? Also all they had was quinoa for dinner? What is Shannon doing all day long that she can't grill a chicken breast?That man needs to to grow a pair and leave. Who has the money in that marriage? She is going to cut him off if he leaves?



I'm trying to get healthier and if quinoa was all I had to eat, I'd be miserable. I'd rather have a grilled chicken, beet and goat cheese salad. (I like doing Weight Watchers. I can have what I want, as long as it fits into my daily points. And foods with high fat/high sugar have a higher points value assigned to them. Fruits and vegetables don't have any points.) 

For heaven's sake, Shannon! Do Weight Watchers! 

 Kelly and Vicki are both still annoying. Neither of them were the victims as much as they want to portray themselves as such. And they're not the popular girls. They're the mean ones.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I just want to know whose idea it was to bring Lydia back, she has fairy floss for brains, lives in lala land and is boring as hell, surely there is someone more interesting somewhere in the OC area willing to be on the show.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Am I the only one that liked Lizzie? I felt like she was actually really sweet.. which I guess made for bad tv lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

I only want Christina if she can talk about her X and what really happened! ha! But there's always two sides to a story and the truth is somewhere in the middle. Plus I doubt Tarek will allow that and perhaps not even want the kids on the show aka Simon. But then again, her show on HGTV was one of the few I didn't like. I found it boring. So not sure what she can bring. Scandal is there, but limited I'm sure to what she will say.


----------



## Tivo

It seems Shannon suffers from lack of self awareness, constant need for pity and arrogance. All insufferable character traits rolled into an angry and bitter mess. She maximizes other people's flaws and minimizes or excuses her own, (i.e.: "Vickie made me get fat.)


----------



## pjhm

I don't enjoy watching misery, and all these shows have become depressing-I keep tuning in and then switching channels.


----------



## imgg

I wish they would stop filming Brianna.  While she seems like a sweet girl, she is boring as heck and I always fast forward thru her scenes.  I think Gwen Stefani would be an interesting choice since she is an OC girl, but "no doubt" she would not do it.


----------



## swags

imgg said:


> I wish they would stop filming Brianna.  While she seems like a sweet girl, she is boring as heck and I always fast forward thru her scenes.  I think Gwen Stefani would be an interesting choice since she is an OC girl, but "no doubt" she would not do it.


No doubt lol!
I don't care for Brianna either. What a sad woman child who can't be away from mama and the purse strings for very long.


----------



## Tropigal3

Tivo said:


> It seems Shannon suffers from lack of self awareness, constant need for pity and arrogance. All insufferable character traits rolled into an angry and bitter mess. She maximizes other people's flaws and minimizes or excuses her own, (i.e.: "Vickie made me get fat.)



Yes, whatever happen to the funny Shannon from the first season?  Typical!  They always edit the newbie's to portray likable (except Kelly) ladies then BOOM, next season they edit in all the drama!   And she seems to have difficulty adjusting to most of the newbie's too.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I don't get why Kelly is on this show. Can't stand her. I used to like the OC franchise but it's gotten so terrible.


----------



## meluvs2shop

OC was one of my favs too, now, not so much.


----------



## Tivo

Brianna started with such promise. I always admired how responsible she seemed. Then she met Ryan and well...


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> Brianna started with such promise. I always admired how responsible she seemed. Then she met Ryan and well...



But with a self centered mother like Vicki, I'm amazed Brianna turned out as well as she did!


----------



## bag-princess

Tropigal3 said:


> Actually, I'll take her rather than nasty Kelly Dodd.



You would change your mind quickly!!!
She made EVERYTHING about her and what she wanted and poor Tarek obviously thought she couldn't do anything wrong so he always gave in. The rare times he did not she would make sure that it was known she was not happy as she pouted.  She would be perfect for the show because all she cared about was how good she looked and spending $$$


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> Brianna started with such promise. I always admired how responsible she seemed. Then she met Ryan and well...


Her husband seems like a jerk. I want Lydia and her mom to confront him on his crappy behavior from a few seasons ago. I also need Briana to shut up about Brooks when her husband seems just as obnoxious.


----------



## Tropigal3

bag-princess said:


> You would change your mind quickly!!!
> She made EVERYTHING about her and what she wanted and poor Tarek obviously thought she couldn't do anything wrong so he always gave in. The rare times he did not she would make sure that it was known she was not happy as she pouted.  She would be perfect for the show because all she cared about was how good she looked and spending $$$



I've watched pretty much all the Flip or Flop episodes and I'll take Christian over Kelly any day.  While I agree with your description of Christina, at least she's not a foul mouthed, vile wretch like Kelly is.


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> I've watched pretty much all the Flip or Flop episodes and I'll take Christian over Kelly any day.  While I agree with your description of Christina, at least she's not a foul mouthed, vile wretch like Kelly is.


It's a toss up, Christina is a low intelligent person who is obsessed with herself.  In the last few seasons of FoF her arrogance became unbearable to watch.  When I divorced, my daughter was also very young and dating 4 different guys less than a year later is big turnoff for me. Divorces are hard on children, no way did I date right away.  And that voice...  if she is in I am out.


----------



## JNH14

Tamara has started seeing her daughter again-they showed all of the family (even Simon) at the daughter's graduation in June. 

Kelly is disgusting, along with vile Vicki...the only people they care about are themselves. 

I feel for Shannon-she's been publicly humiliated on a tv show, is going through menopause (weight affected by hormones) and I'd eat,too if I were married to that slime bucket, David. He's the lowest....[emoji15]


----------



## imgg

JNH14 said:


> Tamara has started seeing her daughter again-they showed all of the family (even Simon) at the daughter's graduation in June.
> 
> Kelly is disgusting, along with vile Vicki...the only people they care about are themselves.
> 
> *I feel for Shannon-she's been publicly humiliated on a tv show, is going through menopause (weight affected by hormones) and I'd eat,too if I were married to that slime bucket, David. He's the lowest....[*emoji15]


But yet she chooses to stay...


----------



## rockhollow

JNH14 said:


> Tamara has started seeing her daughter again-they showed all of the family (even Simon) at the daughter's graduation in June.
> 
> Kelly is disgusting, along with vile Vicki...the only people they care about are themselves.
> 
> I feel for Shannon-she's been publicly humiliated on a tv show, is going through menopause (weight affected by hormones) and I'd eat,too if I were married to that slime bucket, David. He's the lowest....[emoji15]





imgg said:


> But yet she chooses to stay...



Hit the nail right on the head! No one is forcing these ladies to be on a reality show, it's their choice.
Shannon is doing no one any favours staying on the show.
She's obviously very unhappy with so many things in her life, I can't seem to see the reasoning for staying on the show - I'm sure she doesn't need the money - and private therapy would be so much better.
And she's kind of insulting all us cubby ladies out there. Either embrace the new you, or do something about it, just stop whining about your weight. 


I'm sure that's the reason that ole fancy pants Heather left the show. There were lots of rumours about something not perfect in her marriage, and rather than deal with them on the show, she left.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Perhaps she stays because the rumors of abuse are true. Many women of all socioeconomic statuses will feel trapped in an abusive relationship due to the mental abuse that has warped their sense of reality. Even women of means have been victim to the manipulations that instill a sense of helplessness and fear perhaps for the children or the threat of estrangement, which can make the choices seem limited.


----------



## Tivo

Creativelyswank said:


> Perhaps she stays because the rumors of abuse are true. Many women of all socioeconomic statuses will feel trapped in an abusive relationship due to the mental abuse that has warped their sense of reality. Even women of means have been victim to the manipulations that instill a sense of helplessness and fear perhaps for the children or the threat of estrangement, which can make the choices seem limited.



David has checked out of that marriage and would likely be long gone if Shannon weren't so desperately pathetic.


----------



## MAGJES

Shannon's face looked so PAINED when she and her daughter met Tamra and her niece at the boutique to shop. Their greeting was so awkward and hard to watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pinkalicious said:


> I don't get why Kelly is on this show. Can't stand her. I used to like the OC franchise but it's gotten so terrible.



My guess is that Vickie needed a 'friend'.



Tivo said:


> Brianna started with such promise. I always admired how responsible she seemed. Then she met Ryan and well...


I had hopes for Brianna - she was a nurse, out there on her own and then BAM!  Ryna, two kids and back in the OC with Helicopter Mom Vickie


----------



## caitlin1214

Prima Ballerina said:


> I just want to know whose idea it was to bring Lydia back, she has fairy floss for brains, lives in lala land and is boring as hell, surely there is someone more interesting somewhere in the OC area willing to be on the show.



I think Shannon was supposed to be the boring one, and then the cheating and now the weight gain thing happened, and now she's right there with Kelly and Vicki.


----------



## MAGJES

So I just watched Tamra on WWHL and she said that she had staples behind her ear so it looks like she was only tightened. It looks good on her.  She looks so much better with short stylish hair. Andy said Eddie likes it long so too bad she has not really had it cut - just hidden for the show.


----------



## GoGlam

Shannon is histrionic.  Between the weight gain and loud, crying outbursts with the mention of something as simple as someone's name (Vicky), I'm really starting to think she has a hormone imbalance.


----------



## GoGlam

Lydia's mom is too much.  One second Shannon is a beacon of light, the next she's a lost soul.


----------



## swags

Shannon and her over the top reactions are getting old although Lydia bringing up Vicki upon meeting Shannon was rather dumb too. Maybe Lydia should jump on her unicorn and go where all the housewives love each other.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Might have to give up on this show for the good of all womankind! Previews of Kelly calling Shannon fat next week and Shannon screaming at her and throwing stuff are really too much....pathetic.


----------



## lulilu

^^agree.  Shannon is out of control -- even more so that last season -- and it is getting tiresome.  She is so over-the-top and even when she is "in control" it seems she is playing for the camera, e.g., her daughter going to the dance -- she was hamming it up.  
I think throwing a plate of food in a public place is inexcusable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kelly involved in a beach brawl.  A lady never brawls  

http://pagesix.com/2017/07/06/rhoc-star-kelly-dodd-allegedly-involved-in-beach-brawl/


----------



## ssocialitex

DC-Cutie said:


> *I will miss Heather, Miss Fancy Pants and her handbag collection.  I also wanted to see the new house.*
> 
> Kelly and Vicky sounded like to mean girls sitting at the lunch room table and whatever Vicky is doing to her face she needs to stop!  Pronto



Wait, I haven't really been following the RHOC - where did Heather go?  She didn't want to continue being on the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ssocialitex said:


> Wait, I haven't really been following the RHOC - where did Heather go?  She didn't want to continue being on the show?


Sometime back there was talk of her quitting the show because the HOA wouldn't allow cameras in the development OR her home.  Its hard to be a housewife and not be able to film at your house.


----------



## nastasja

The new housewife, Peggy, lives in the same neighborhood as Heather. I did notice that the facade they showed of her house, was not her real house (a la the Kardashians)...but not sure if that was the family being cautious...or if the association isn't allowing cameras out in the street.


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> Might have to give up on this show for the good of all womankind! Previews of Kelly calling Shannon fat next week and Shannon screaming at her and throwing stuff are really too much....pathetic.





lulilu said:


> ^^agree.  Shannon is out of control -- even more so that last season -- and it is getting tiresome.  She is so over-the-top and even when she is "in control" it seems she is playing for the camera, e.g., her daughter going to the dance -- she was hamming it up.
> I think throwing a plate of food in a public place is inexcusable.



i think she's competing with Teresa G from RHNJ for the "Craziest Housewife moment."  so far it's the table flip and going off on Danielle that Tre did in season 1.


----------



## beantownSugar

Shannon needs to leave the show, divorce her husband, and enroll in some kind of serious therapy.


----------



## TC1

Peggy and her husbands cars are all painted half black and half white?..reminded me of Cruella De Vil. 
Lydia is Coocoo for Cocoa puffs...but she has GREAT hair. 
Shannon is very imbalanced.


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> Kelly involved in a beach brawl.  A lady never brawls
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2017/07/06/rhoc-star-kelly-dodd-allegedly-involved-in-beach-brawl/



Well good thing she's not a lady.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I agree. When she asked him how the quinoa tasted and he said fine, she had to question it. "Just fine?"  What does she want him to say. "Its so delicious. I could never stray again if you are cooking for me" She seems to want constant praise.


You literally made me LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> There are many types of facelifts and Tamra appears to have had the really major one where they cut off the ears and sew them back on. You can't get more invasive than that type of facelift. She also showed how they did her eyes too.
> 
> I wonder how long fillers will stay in fashion when, as she said, if you want good results, it's better to go under the knife and cut and paste the whole thing.


Control C, Control V LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> How do you know Tamara went to Dr. Ambe?


She's gone to see him on several past seasons.  She also sent her mother to him for her facelift.


----------



## MKB0925

Shannon is becoming more and more unhinged each week.

She does not appear to live in reality.


----------



## bisbee

Mrs.Z said:


> Might have to give up on this show for the good of all womankind! Previews of Kelly calling Shannon fat next week and Shannon screaming at her and throwing stuff are really too much....pathetic.


I agree.  Kelly is insufferable, and Shannon has become unhinged.  I don't know how much of this I care to watch.


----------



## rockhollow

I know that Lydia was trying to be the peace maker bringing up Vicki at the birthday party, but thought Shannon's response was really over the top. She's really got a 'hate on' going for Vicki.
Yes, it wasn't cool for Vicki to bring up accusations that David was physically abusing Shannon, but in these reality shows there really isn't anything off limits.
I usually find Lydia a bit ditzy, but liked her responses to Shannon, then laughed as Shannon stormed off in a huff.
I think that Tamra would make up with Vicki, her and Vicki have slung some real shade at each other over the years and made up, but with Shannon and Eddi involved, I'm not sure it will happen.

As someone else said, I used to like Breanna when the show first started. She looked like she was going to make something of herself, even with crazy Vicki as her Mom.
But sadly, that's not to be, she's more like Vicki than I realized.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Lydia needs to mind her own business.  These are grown women.  They know how to get in touch with each other if they want to make up. Third parties often have delusions of grandeur that THEY will be the ones to bring people together.  It's presumptuous and egomaniacal.
Stay in your lane Lydia.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisbee said:


> I agree.  Kelly is insufferable, and Shannon has become unhinged.  I don't know how much of this I care to watch.



I thought Kelly was supposed to be nicer this season, a softer version... Not yet from what I've seen/read.

Shannon is a mess, I think she has taken every disappointment and disdain she has for her personal life and hung it like a hat on hate for Vicki. If Shannon spewed her sad, humiliation and devestation at David, her marriage wouldn't have any semblance of a chance... she has to unload it somewhere. The hate she has for Vicki is unrealistic, I think Vicki is a huge ass, but not worthy of this much negative energy.


----------



## Coco.lover

Shannon is the worst she is so negative. Get over it already. I understand why David strayed poor guy! She is cray cray


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> I thought Kelly was supposed to be nicer this season, a softer version... Not yet from what I've seen/read.
> 
> Shannon is a mess, I think she has taken every disappointment and disdain she has for her personal life and hung it like a hat on hate for Vicki. If Shannon spewed her sad, humiliation and devestation at David, her marriage wouldn't have any semblance of a chance... she has to unload it somewhere. The hate she has for Vicki is unrealistic, I think Vicki is a huge ass, but not worthy of this much negative energy.


Shannon is very difficult to watch, even when her daughter was taking photos for her prom she was so annoying..  Think its time to FF thru her scenes as well.  This show is only 15 minutes for me now, since I FF thru most of it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

not really feeling the new couple.  Like as a wife, how do you NOT know how many cars you have?  Flashing expensive gifts in the first scenes, not a good look.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> not really feeling the new couple.  Like as a wife, how do you NOT know how many cars you have?  Flashing expensive gifts in the first scenes, not a good look.



It's called trying too hard to look rich.  I am reminded of the Guidices.  And look what happened to them.  Me thinks some kind of bankruptcy or IRS problem or illegal financial dealings are right around the corner...


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> not really feeling the new couple.  Like as a wife, how do you NOT know how many cars you have?  Flashing expensive gifts in the first scenes, not a good look.



Just another day, in her life. So her story is about her $$$, and breast cancer, or prevention of breast cancer surgery.  She appeared very healthy looking for such a recent surgery.



bagnshoofetish said:


> It's called trying too hard to look rich.  I am reminded of the Guidices.  And look what happened to them.  Me thinks some kind of bankruptcy or IRS problem or illegal financial dealings are right around the corner...



Yes, and leading with one's bank account is so unbecoming.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think there must be someone at the IRS that looks into these reality show folks. Lol


----------



## Longchamp

Yep.  Remember the first Survivor winner, Richard Hatch. IRS caught up to him. 
Yes yes, he was stupid in not claiming his winnings but these ladies aren't too far behind.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I never realized Lydia was a real life Bratz Doll. Those eyes have me bugging.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Crap! Tamara and her future DIL are twinning. I guess it's true that some
men do marry their mother's twin.


----------



## cafecreme15

If I close my eyes, Peggy's husband Diko sounds like George Lopez. Glad to see one of these women is in a happy marriage.


----------



## Ceeyahd

10
Happy enough. 
I thought I saw one of his Ferraris today on the coast, but we'll north of OC... Ugly black/white. Why does he paint all of his cars black/white. Harliquin-ish, but not nice.


----------



## cafecreme15

meluvs2shop said:


> I guess it's true that some
> men do marry their mother's twin.



Goodness I hope this isn't true in all cases! [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg Shannon...she's a tightly wound up doll but it does make for good TV sadly


----------



## caitlin1214

Back to Shannon's quinoa, I wouldn't mind it made with yogurt and fruit. But the way Shannon described what was for dinner "quinoa bowls again, sorry guys!" does NOT sound appetizing. It's like she was saying they were getting gruel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> Back to Shannon's quinoa, I wouldn't mind it made with yogurt and fruit. But the way Shannon described what was for dinner "quinoa bowls again, sorry guys!" does NOT sound appetizing. It's like she was saying they were getting gruel.


she was making it sound like 'this is all I can make'.  Quinoa bowls can be really appetizing, but something tells me her version probably weren't so tasty


----------



## Coco.lover

I think her Quinoa bowls are just Quinoa no other ingredient. She lives in SoCal there are so many  healthy, fresh, and  delicious delivery services for her and her family. Go on a deliverycy program.  


DC-Cutie said:


> she was making it sound like 'this is all I can make'.  Quinoa bowls can be really appetizing, but something tells me her version probably weren't so tasty


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does anyone know what happened between Heather, Tamra, and Shannon? I saw a brief clip of Kelly on a daytime talk show (on YouTube) and she said that Tamra and Shannon and no longer friends with Heather. I didn't quite understand the reason why, but it had something to do with the fact that Heather was only offered a "friend" role this season. I can't seem to find the video again, but if I do I will post it.


----------



## pursegrl12

Coco.lover said:


> I think her Quinoa bowls are just Quinoa no other ingredient. She lives in SoCal there are so many  healthy, fresh, and  delicious delivery services for her and her family. Go on a deliverycy program.



and she can eat all the quinoa bowls she wants but if she continues to drink alot, she will keep the weight on and look bloated.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Quinoa is actually pretty tasty depending on how it's prepared... I like to mix it with chicken broth in a frying pan and then add shredded chicken, broccoli and cheese (all organic). Super yummy and nutritious. Basically, think of it as a replacement for rice in dishes you enjoy. It can be modified to vegan/vegetarian diets, too.


----------



## chaneljewel

It's painful to watch Shannon. I bet her daughter was embarrassed by her mom's behavior during the photo session.  She was so loud and boisterous too.  What was she trying to prove?


----------



## bagsforme

chaneljewel said:


> It's painful to watch Shannon. I bet her daughter was embarrassed by her mom's behavior during the photo session.  She was so loud and boisterous too.  What was she trying to prove?



Yes, I actually cringed during that part.  She seriously needs a therapist.  Is she trying to make herself relevant when she throws the food next week or is she just that crazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Quinoa is actually pretty tasty depending on how it's prepared... I like to mix it with chicken broth in a frying pan and then add shredded chicken, broccoli and cheese (all organic). Super yummy and nutritious. Basically, think of it as a replacement for rice in dishes you enjoy. It can be modified to vegan/vegetarian diets, too.


I use it to make my version of a Burrito Bowl from Chipotle - super yummy!


----------



## Tivo

chaneljewel said:


> It's painful to watch Shannon. I bet her daughter was embarrassed by her mom's behavior during the photo session.  She was so loud and boisterous too.  What was she trying to prove?


I think she is uncomfortable in her own skin...and even more so now with the weight gain.


----------



## pjhm

This show is a hot mess-it doesn't hang together anymore. Meghan is so forgettable that I walk out of the room when she comes on; Kelly and Shannon are both one step away from a padded cell, and Vicki & Tamra are insufferable. Bet this is their last season........


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> This show is a hot mess-it doesn't hang together anymore. Meghan is so forgettable that I walk out of the room when she comes on; Kelly and Shannon are both one step away from a padded cell, and Vicki & Tamra are insufferable. Bet this is their last season........


Agree.  They need to bury the dog.  Whatever they were barley hanging on to previously is clearly gone.  Either start 100% new or cancel.


----------



## GoGlam

Lol @ Peggy just enjoying her meal during the drama.


----------



## Coco.lover

Why is Shannon going to a flipping chiropractor for weight loss!? Also why is she drinking!?  The first thing I cut out when I need to drop a few is booze. Vicki shouldn't have said the whole beating thing but stop repeating it.


----------



## Coco.lover

IS her weight gain her story line!?


----------



## Baglady41

This is so uncomfortable to watch. Shannon gets more cringeworthy every time I see her.  It seemed a bit unnecessary for her chiropractor to say wow every time she moved. I really think she is unhinged and does not belong on TV. I know it's bad when Tamra seems like the only one I would want to be around.


----------



## Baglady41

Coco.lover said:


> Why is Shannon going to a flipping chiropractor for weight loss!? Also why is she drinking!?  The first thing I cut out when I need to drop a few is booze. Vicki shouldn't have said the whole beating thing but stop repeating it.


I was thinking the same thing about the chiropractor. So weird.


----------



## TC1

For someone who didn't even want to look at the scale she sure told Tamra, Lydia, Peggy & Kelly the 42 lbs and 40% body fat quickly.


----------



## Tropigal3

Wow, Kelly is horrible, shameful and, again I say...vile.  Like a 13 year old, she really enjoys being mean and nasty.  The more I see her the uglier she is.


----------



## princess621

Tropigal3 said:


> Wow, Kelly is horrible, shameful and, again I say...vile.  Like a 13 year old, she really enjoys being mean and nasty.  The more I see her the uglier she is.



Completely agree. It was hard watching such a grown woman behaving so nasty. She knew what she was doing and enjoyed it. That laugh at the end while Shannon was crying. No woman should do that to each other.


----------



## chaneljewel

Kelly is just horrible!   Nasty and disgusting!  I can't stand to watch her vile behavior.  She needs psychiatric help desperately before she hurts herself or someone else.  I wouldn't be surprised if she's an alcoholic too.
Ugh, Shannon!   I'm sick of her poor pitiful, fat me!   She's home all day so get out of the house and exercise and stay busy.   She thinks that she's so "right" about everything, and never gives anyone the opportunity to express what they want to say.  Stop talking about the past and move on!!
This series has become boring and uninteresting.  I also fast forward the Meghan episodes as it doesn't keep my interest.  Jimmy has no personality on camera.   The best part of this couple is the cute .  
Please Bravo, stop the crazy, unrealistic fighting and screaming and bring back some class to this series!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm over Vicky and Tamara making up only to break up EVERY season.  It's old and tired.  Real friendships have their ups and downs, but at some point one person decides to get off the rollercoaster.  But when you're castmates/co-workers, you gotta do what the boss (producers) dictates


----------



## pjhm

i didn't even watch it last night-it's hardly a show I'd call "uplifting"-all pain, screaming, and misery.....


----------



## Mrs.Z

I also thought Kelly was either drunk or on something or both last night, she came off as rather out of it yet totally vile and sadistic.  I feel like the only reason they brought her back is so someone would actually film with Vicki.  She is  tough to watch.  Shannon and her weight stats being repeated over and over was also tough to watch because honestly you can lose weight, you don't have some insidious disease! Agreed that Megan is boring and Jim is painful to watch, when he said tie the dog to the bumper my blood began to boil.


----------



## ScottyGal

I am living for that black and white Ferrari.


----------



## TC1

Such a set up to have Kelly stumble over from "across the street from my house" super wasted. The last scene of her when Peggy & Lydia outside..when she was blowing with her mouth on the glass door of the establishment??. Who does that?


----------



## rockhollow

well that hour was a  waste of time.  I can't see how OC will continue when the ladies won't even film together.

And what a embarrassment watching Shannon. She really shouldn't be on the show, I think she's cracking up. Allowing herself to be filmed with her storyline being so unhappy being overweight is just wrong!
And totally agree with others, the scenes with the Chiropractor/Trainer were cringe worthy. I wanted to just slap that guy across the face every time he said 'wow'. Good way to make Shannon feel even more uncomfortable.

Then that dinner - I felt sorry for the new girl being there. From the moment Shannon arrived she was acting crazy - I bet she'd been drinking before we even saw her - that woman is heading for a breakdown.

Kelly sure adds nothing to the show. As mentioned, she's probably only came back so Vicki would have someone to film with.
When she first came on the show, I used to think she was getting a bit of a bad edit - they (Bravo) needed a bad guy and Kelly was it. But seeing the glee she took in winding up Shannon was vile.
That girl has a really mean streak.


----------



## caitlin1214

princess621 said:


> Completely agree. It was hard watching such a grown woman behaving so nasty. She knew what she was doing and enjoyed it. That laugh at the end while Shannon was crying. No woman should do that to each other.





princess621 said:


> Completely agree. It was hard watching such a grown woman behaving so nasty. She knew what she was doing and enjoyed it. That laugh at the end while Shannon was crying. No woman should do that to each other.



Ugh, she's like Satan in heels.


----------



## Prufrock613

Tropigal3 said:


> Wow, Kelly is horrible, shameful and, again I say...vile.  Like a 13 year old, she really enjoys being mean and nasty.  The more I see her the uglier she is.


I can't figur out if she's completely calculated or if she just the embodiment of a 13 yo girl with mean horomones.  Maybe she should try some horomone replacement.


----------



## caitlin1214

At the dinner, when Shannon was talking about what to order and she brings up beef and lamb, Tamra's talking head was like, "Are you crazy? You don't eat that when you're trying to lose weight!" 

Tamra's the type of person that can completely cut things out of their diet to lose weight. The party for her after her fitness competition was all the things she couldn't have when she was in training. That works for her. 

That won't work for me. I don't think I could completely cut stuff out of my life to lose weight. If I'm miserable in what I'm eating, then my eating plan isn't going to stick. 

I feel like if the OC is going with Shannon's weight loss storyline, I'm going to keep bringing up Weight Watchers. 

If I were at that dinner, I'd plan what I ate the rest of the day so I could order what I want and enjoy myself. (While I'm not the type of person to order fettuccine Alfredo because it seems like it would be too much - I mostly stick to duck or chicken, part of my planning for dinner involves making allowances for dessert, too.)

Shannon seems like the type of person who would really benefit from Weight Watchers.


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> - I bet she'd been drinking before we even saw her - that woman is heading for a breakdown..



I think she and Kelly both drink to excess when filming these get togethers.  How long did it take for K to get her pants and shirt together?  She was sauced, but it was a big f you to Shannon, showing off a trim tummy.  Kelly looked like she was 3 sheets to the wind, in the bathroom.  Kelly also turns some weird shade of warm red when she's toasted .  Shannon is no better.


----------



## Prufrock613

caitlin1214 said:


> At the dinner, when Shannon was talking about what to order and she brings up beef and lamb, Tamra's talking head was like, "Are you crazy? You don't eat that when you're trying to lose weight!"
> 
> Tamra's the type of person that can completely cut things out of their diet to lose weight. The party for her after her fitness competition was all the things she couldn't have when she was in training. That works for her.
> 
> That won't work for me. I don't think I could completely cut stuff out of my life to lose weight. If I'm miserable in what I'm eating, then my eating plan isn't going to stick.
> 
> I feel like if the OC is going with Shannon's weight loss storyline, I'm going to keep bringing up Weight Watchers.
> 
> If I were at that dinner, I'd plan what I ate the rest of the day so I could order what I want and enjoy myself. (While I'm not the type of person to order fettuccine Alfredo because it seems like it would be too much - I mostly stick to duck or chicken, part of my planning for dinner involves making allowances for dessert, too.)
> 
> Shannon seems like the type of person who would really benefit from Weight Watchers.


You may be right about that- and congrats to you.  Part of the journey is "understanding" your needs and triggers.  This is supposed to be healthy weight loss, not Tamra nixing everything out, except what the guinea pig eats.  Tamra also works out relentlessly, she has a business image to uphold.  T  could give S some healthy recipes and low impact exercises.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Such a set up to have Kelly stumble over from "across the street from my house" super wasted. The last scene of her when Peggy & Lydia outside..when she was blowing with her mouth on the glass door of the establishment??. Who does that?


Who does that?  Super classy, wealthy, shiny gold star on her forehead- Kelly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Everytime Shannon's wholistic nutrition guy made a face, sigh or grunt, I laughed. He couldn't contain himself when she took her shirt off.


----------



## TheAnaVega

TC1 said:


> Such a set up to have Kelly stumble over from "across the street from my house" super wasted. The last scene of her when Peggy & Lydia outside..when she was blowing with her mouth on the glass door of the establishment??. Who does that?



That scene when she was blowing on the glass was disgusting! She's worse than a child!


----------



## Tropigal3

TheAnaVega said:


> That scene when she was blowing on the glass was disgusting! She's worse than a child!



Yes!!  Even as a child I didn't behave that way and neither did my son...well, maybe when he was 3.


----------



## swags

I think Shannon wants to bring up her weight before someone else does. However, she is doing it to every person she sees which means too many times for the audience. Like someone pointed out, there are worse things to go through. I'm also over her with the toxicity, feng shui and cleansing she is always talking about. Does she realize how crazy she sounds when she talks about these things to keep you balanced and then loses her mind over an insult 10 minutes later?  Its not working girlfriend. 
Kelly is a classless jerk. She mentioned pushing Shannons buttons but hers are easy to push too. She looked batsh*t herself blowing on the window. 
And the previews for next week! Why are they always rejuvenating their downtown areas on these shows?


----------



## GoGlam

I also side-eyed Shannon with the whole toxins in the house thing. The rental she's in now sure has toxins in the house. Why is she so high and mighty when she's not even practicing what she preaches?


----------



## TC1

Shannon preaches all these "toxins" in the home but she fills her body with everything toxic to her health. Feng Shui isn't going to help with her 40% body fat. She kept saying it's a "last hurrah" but I'm willing to bet she says that a lot. You'd think that would have been BEFORE her weigh in was taped for national television.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Shannon needs to trade the chiro woo doctor, these ridiculous "friends, and toxicity non-sense/feng shui consultant for a RD, therapist, and divorce attorney.


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> Everytime Shannon's wholistic nutrition guy made a face, sigh or grunt, I laughed. He couldn't contain himself when she took her shirt off.


His bedside manner - so to speak - sucks. 

The trainers who help the people on My 600 Pound Life don't do that and the people they help are in a more severe situation than Shannon is! 

When a client comes to someone wanting to lose weight, any response other than, "I can help you, we can do it together!" (or, if it's clear they're not trying - like Whitney in My Big Fat Fabulous Life - and tough love is in order) is incorrect.


----------



## caitlin1214

I never understood that Shannon's "When life gives you lemons, put nine in a bowl!" from last season was a feng shui thing until last week's episode.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Gosh what is UP with this season?? I can usually watch ALL of the RH shows including the weird Potomac, and Dallas ones... but this isn't even interesting anymore. I don't see a storyline anywhere besides Shannon falling apart, with Lydia and Peggy just being there and watching it all happen...and Kelly acting like a really effed up psychopath. I never liked Heather but now realizing she brought something else to the show. I'm just bored with all of these women! I really don't care for Lydia. Peggy seems like she would be interesting but I don't think putting her in with these women gives her that chance.


----------



## DiorT

If I hear Shannon say "I'm done" one more time.........Your done??? Get off the show then.  Geez.


----------



## cafecreme15

For the sake of all of us, please ACTUALLY be done Shannon!


----------



## MKB0925

Kelly is such a vile person! She definitely looked like she was on something besides alcohol when she was at the restaurant.

Shannon- would you please stop talking about your weight gain as an opening conversation. We understand you gained weight...do something about it and stop making it such a storyline.


----------



## MKB0925

cafecreme15 said:


> For the sake of all of us, please ACTUALLY be done Shannon!



Ugh I know I really hope she is seeking professional help. She is an emotional mess.


----------



## cafecreme15

MKB0925 said:


> Ugh I know I really hope she is seeking professional help. She is an emotional mess.



Absolutely. So naturally the thing to do when you are an emotional mess is continue to appear on RHOC [emoji849]. I'm beginning to wonder if their contracts contain a "psychotic breakdown" clause.


----------



## guccimamma

these people would never speak to each other for any reason.....if not for the show.

kelly is truly one of the worst people i have ever seen on tv.. with the exception of criminals.  i can't imagine spending 5 minutes in her presence.

the new lady should remove herself from all of this, she doesn't need this in her life.


----------



## imgg

guccimamma said:


> these people would never speak to each other for any reason.....if not for the show.
> 
> kelly is truly one of the worst people i have ever seen on tv.. with the exception of criminals.  i can't imagine spending 5 minutes in her presence.
> 
> the new lady should remove herself from all of this, she doesn't need this in her life.


Shannon is just as bad.  Yelling and giving someone the bird at a crowded restaurant.  Just so tacky.

Shannon also saying "I'm so surprised to see you"  Hello. you're filming and she is a cast member.  Just seemed staged.  I hope everyone at the restaurant was in on it and was expecting crazy town and received a free meal with their entertainment.

I was laughing at Kelly's faces she was making through the window, she is psycho.


----------



## guccimamma

i really used to enjoy this show.  now it is so contrived and boring.

if tamra's daughter hasn't spoken to her for 4 years, i have to guess it is because she doesn't want her business on TV...and harbors deep anger about the divorce, and her televised romance/marriage with eddy.

so what does tamra do?  talk about it on television.  cry about it on TV.  it has to be incredibly painful, but the kid has the right not to be discussed.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> And the previews for next week! Why are they always rejuvenating their downtown areas on these shows?


i don't get it either.  i'm not interested in that, i don't find watching it done entertaining but tacky and to some extent disgusting, and i'm appalled they do it with someone filming them!!!


----------



## GoGlam

I like Peggy so far but I want to see how next week's episode plays out.  There's a preview where she is literally holding Meghan's lips shut.  Even though I would have wanted to do that several times to Meghan, it's completely different to actually do it.  If someone touched me like that, they might get an elbow to the face.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreed! I am ultra peaceful but if someone pulled my lips shut .....oh myyyy I would be angry.


----------



## cafecreme15

Just caught up on the last two episodes and oh my...I can hardly stand to watch Shannon anymore. I think I will like the new lady, Peggy. Too bad she's been brought into this toxic cesspool of a franchise.


----------



## Ceeyahd

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/peggy-sulahian-rhoc-homophobic-gay-brother-dad-funeral/

So very typical. Sad.


----------



## guccimamma

Ceeyahd said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/peggy-sulahian-rhoc-homophobic-gay-brother-dad-funeral/
> 
> So very typical. Sad.



there could be much more to the story,  who really knows.


----------



## guccimamma

do they give some kind of performance bonus for extra psychotic behavior?  kelly.


----------



## Ceeyahd

guccimamma said:


> there could be much more to the story,  who really knows.



Yes. There always more.


----------



## Tropigal3

guccimamma said:


> do they give some kind of performance bonus for extra psychotic behavior?  kelly.



If so, her bonus will be HUGE!  Psychotic and vile


----------



## chaneljewel

Kelly...ugh!  Nasty!  That whole dr episode was disgusting and gross. Why in the world would Vicki even go into the same room with it being performed?...oh, yea, money!  Kelly is frightfully crazy, and I wouldn't be surprised if she couldn't hurt someone in her fits of rage.  
Get off your high horse Shannon!!  Stop blaming everyone for everything that goes wrong in your life!  
This show is terrible!  I fast forward through so much of it as it's just not fun to watch. Please don't show fake Tamra giving her crying speech, or her frustration with not seeing her daughter.  Tamra is still a hidden trouble maker but tries to act so righteous.   Boringz,z,z.
At least Peggy is a new lady to get to know although she seems too kind for this group of women.  Not sure how she will fit into the season.


----------



## Tropigal3

chaneljewel said:


> At least Peggy is a new lady to get to know although she seems too kind for this group of women.  Not sure how she will fit into the season.



Her inner bi*ch will come out, it always does for most of them sooner or later.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/peggy-sulahian-rhoc-homophobic-gay-brother-dad-funeral/
> 
> So very typical. Sad.



If she harbors hatred like this, she may never get well.


----------



## Megs

I really used to like Shannon but she's difficult to watch. It's clear she's so uncomfortable in her skin and she's acting crazier. It's not Vicki's fault, Shannon needs to deal herself. 

Peggy - can't tell yet how she'll be. 

Meghan - man she's boring with her baby. I know the first few months are boring but watching her and Jimmy is a yawn fest. 

I agree with you all, there isn't even much to say, this is boring so far.


----------



## bag-princess

Megs said:


> I really used to like Shannon but she's difficult to watch. It's clear she's so uncomfortable in her skin and she's acting crazier. It's not Vicki's fault, Shannon needs to deal herself.
> 
> Peggy - can't tell yet how she'll be.
> 
> Meghan - man she's boring with her baby. I know the first few months are boring but watching her and Jimmy is a yawn fest.
> 
> I agree with you all, there isn't even much to say, this is boring so far.




You said it all perfectly!! [emoji1360]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't gotten through a full episode yet.  All the screaming is just too much


----------



## rockhollow

Wow, that was such a boring episode, I kept dozing off while watching it.
 The meeting between Meghan and Kelly was so phoney - they have nothing to say to each other.

The same with the meeting between Vicki and Peggy - they seemed to be struggling to find something, anything to talk about. They looked uncomfortable. Vicki is many things, but a warm, caring person, especially to a stranger, is just not one of them. 
That was a crock of you know what, that she'd drop everything and come to Peggy if she needed anything - Vicki said as much in her talking head.

And Tamra - another BS story - she's trying to show us how wonderful and caring she is - don't believe it - we've seen the real Tamra - hard and selfish!

Thank goodness not much of Shannon, moaning and crying about her weight.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

rockhollow said:


> Wow, that was such a boring episode, I kept dozing off while watching it.
> The meeting between Meghan and Kelly was so phoney - they have nothing to say to each other.
> 
> The same with the meeting between Vicki and Peggy - they seemed to be struggling to find something, anything to talk about. They looked uncomfortable. Vicki is many things, but a warm, caring person, especially to a stranger, is just not one of them.
> That was a crock of you know what, that she'd drop everything and come to Peggy if she needed anything - Vicki said as much in her talking head.
> 
> And Tamra - another BS story - she's trying to show us how wonderful and caring she is - don't believe it - we've seen the real Tamra - hard and selfish!
> 
> Thank goodness not much of Shannon, moaning and crying about her weight.



Vicki is fake city.  She's kissing up to the new girl to get a new ally.  In the past she would have behaved the way she always did with the new, young, pretty girl...CATTY!  
She is no longer the queen bee.


----------



## Tivo

Shannon is a basket case, who I think deep down is a fame whore. She's crazy for sure, but she doesn't want to leave the cameras and fame.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tivo said:


> Shannon is a basket case, who I think deep down is a fame whore. She's crazy for sure, but she doesn't want to leave the cameras and fame.



I do wonder why anyone would put so much dysfunctional and depressing personal issues out there. That in it's self has to have a label of sorts. Even Tamra kept the issues with her daughter on the down low for the most part, but now it's her storyline. The new lady Peggy is on the show with life changing breast cancer issues right out of the gate. Desperate Kelly with her worn out lady bits.... Money?


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicki is fake city.  She's kissing up to the new girl to get a new ally.  In the past she would have behaved the way she always did with the new, young, pretty girl...CATTY!
> She is no longer the queen bee.



Yes!  This is SO true!  She's always rude to the new and younger beauties.  I used to like her with Tamra but now that she's with vile Kelly, ugh!


----------



## Prufrock613

I saw that Victim will be launching her line of lipgloss - dear lord.  I think I'd rather use a strangers gloss, than buy hers.  She is just a disgusting human being.


----------



## caitlin1214

Vicki used to call Heather spoiled. She can't do that anymore, so now she's calling Peggy spoiled. ('Spoiled' is her way of being salty that Heather and Peggy can have and buy nice things.)


----------



## Mrs.Z

caitlin1214 said:


> Vicki used to call Heather spoiled. She can't do that anymore, so now she's calling Peggy spoiled. ('Spoiled' is her way of being salty that Heather and Peggy can have and buy nice things.)



Yes, I love how Vicki is all about work, I work, I'm working, why aren't you working, it's 2017 Vicki women can work or not or do whatever, we run companies we do whatever the heck we want, let's not stand in judgment of each other ....I'm beyond over her.


----------



## caitlin1214

They were in Tahiti, and Heather wanted to buy some pearls. Vicki was immediately, "How could you spend your husband's money like that?" It's not I Love Lucy and she's buying a hat without Terry's permission. Heather and Terry's arrangement regarding shopping on vacation is none of Vicki's business. 

Same thing with Peggy and the cars.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dear women on the Housewives shows:
Please do not show any more procedures regarding your lady gardens.
Some things should be kept private. 

-Kthxbai


----------



## swags

caitlin1214 said:


> They were in Tahiti, and Heather wanted to buy some pearls. Vicki was immediately, "How could you spend your husband's money like that?" It's not I Love Lucy and she's buying a hat without Terry's permission. Heather and Terry's arrangement regarding shopping on vacation is none of Vicki's business.
> 
> Same thing with Peggy and the cars.


Vicki loves insulting the other ladies with this one, its like she forgets the other ladies are getting a paycheck for the show same as her. If her insurance company is doing as great as she claims, the show has a lot to do with it. I appreciate her work ethic but she needs to stop acting like she is the only one with it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamra's surgeon, not dr ambe 

https://instagram.com/p/BXTdUSxAboe/


----------



## Jayne1

This is twice now by Lydia has mentioned how famous her grandfather was (is?) in Canada.

I'm Canadian and lived here my whole life (long time) and never heard of him, so I googled and apparently he was a big deal in Newfoundland.

Sounds like an interesting guy, but that's like saying her grandfather is famous in the United States when he is really only famous in Maine.


----------



## chaneljewel

The show has become a dud...totally unworthy of any positive comments.  I've tried to find one good thing about it but cannot. It's boring and the 'ladies' are simply not.  Whatever happened to good manners and ladylike behavior?  I know this is 2017, however, running around cursing and displaying erratic behavior in public is distasteful and sad.


----------



## horse17

caitlin1214 said:


> Vicki used to call Heather spoiled. She can't do that anymore, so now she's calling Peggy spoiled. ('Spoiled' is her way of being salty that Heather and Peggy can have and buy nice things.)


AND, have their husband pay for them


----------



## TaylorEsq

Tamra said on instagram that Dr. Ambe did her surgery.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> This is twice now by Lydia has mentioned how famous her grandfather was (is?) in Canada.
> 
> I'm Canadian and lived here my whole life (long time) and never heard of him, so I googled and apparently he was a big deal in Newfoundland.
> 
> Sounds like an interesting guy, but that's like saying her grandfather is famous in the United States when he is really only famous in Maine.



Perhaps she just meant he is famous in his industry circles?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jayne1 said:


> This is twice now by Lydia has mentioned how famous her grandfather was (is?) in Canada.
> 
> I'm Canadian and lived here my whole life (long time) and never heard of him, so I googled and apparently he was a big deal in Newfoundland.
> 
> Sounds like an interesting guy, but that's like saying her grandfather is famous in the United States when he is really only famous in Maine.



The worst part was, she totally threw her husband under the bus. She said something to the effect of my grandfather and father are soooo successful I wish my husband could step it up. I thought that was utterly disrespectful.


----------



## TC1

caitlin1214 said:


> They were in Tahiti, and Heather wanted to buy some pearls. Vicki was immediately, "How could you spend your husband's money like that?" It's not I Love Lucy and she's buying a hat without Terry's permission. Heather and Terry's arrangement regarding shopping on vacation is none of Vicki's business.
> 
> Same thing with Peggy and the cars.


You known damn well that Donn had to call Vicky back in the day every time he wanted to spend a dollar.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> The worst part was, she totally threw her husband under the bus. She said something to the effect of my grandfather and father are soooo successful I wish my husband could step it up. I thought that was utterly disrespectful.



I agree with this. Her husband seems to be doing pretty well for them considering his businesses are these magazines no one has ever really heard of. And I don't see her going out on her own and getting a job or starting a business unaffiliated from the magazine.


----------



## kalahai

I noticed she made that reference to her family also.


----------



## Wamgurl

caitlin1214 said:


> Dear women on the Housewives shows:
> Please do not show any more procedures regarding your lady gardens.
> Some things should be kept private.
> 
> -Kthxbai



That's why they're called 'Privates'!


----------



## TNgypsy

chaneljewel said:


> The show has become a dud...totally unworthy of any positive comments.  I've tried to find one good thing about it but cannot. It's boring and the 'ladies' are simply not.  Whatever happened to good manners and ladylike behavior?  I know this is 2017, however, running around cursing and displaying erratic behavior in public is distasteful and sad.



Totally agree. I told a friend of mine the other day that none of these women have any endearing qualities. Then I had to look at myself and ask "why am I even watching this?". It's like a train wreck though. I can't look away...ugh.


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> I agree with this. Her husband seems to be doing pretty well for them considering his businesses are these magazines no one has ever really heard of. And I don't see her going out on her own and getting a job or starting a business unaffiliated from the magazine.



I suspect that her family subsidizes both her lifestyle and her "magazines."


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> I suspect that her family subsidizes both her lifestyle and her "magazines."



Excellent point. Otherwise I just don't see how these ventures are profitable on their own.


----------



## TC1

^^ Right??. who pays a fortune to advertise in a print magazine these days? let alone there being profit after paying for the photographers/ shoot locations, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd rather them just live off the family money, then keep throwing this magazine nobody is buying in our face like it's a real thing


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> I suspect that her family subsidizes both her lifestyle and her "magazines."


i was wondering where their money might come from.

Speaking of that -- the woman who has that silly black and white car --  she said they have a lot of money and that all the cars are paid for. They have a huge house and he supposedly buys her nice jewellery. How can a guy make so much money  selling/leasing over the top, often gaudy cars?  is it possible?


----------



## nastasja

Jayne1 said:


> How can a guy make so much money selling/leasing over the top, often gaudy cars?  is it possible?



He doesn't sell cars. He's the owner of Giovanna Wheels: http://giovannawheels.com/


----------



## Jayne1

killerlife said:


> He doesn't sell cars. He's the owner of Giovanna Wheels: http://giovannawheels.com/


Thanks!

There's a market for those?  Where do you drive it? In a city with traffic, how fast can you go? Do you take something like that to the cottage? Where do you park it in the city?  On a crowded city street?  In a crowded mall parking lot?

I'm serious.  I live in a big city and see lots of luxury cars, but luxury to a certain extent. These things aren't practical. lol


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There's a market for those?  Where do you drive it? In a city with traffic, how fast can you go? Do you take something like that to the cottage? Where do you park it in the city?  On a crowded city street?  In a crowded mall parking lot?
> 
> I'm serious.  I live in a big city and see lots of luxury cars, but luxury to a certain extent. These things aren't practical. lol



I've seen some specialty one's from time to time.  Some of these millionaires like nice fancy custom one's that will set them apart.  I'm sure that people who can throw cash around for specialty wheels have several vehicles for other purposes.  Hey, if I could I'd have a Tesla S for the city, a low-key car for visiting mom and a "beater" car for the beach.


----------



## AECornell

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra's surgeon, not dr ambe
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXTdUSxAboe/



I think this guy is just using Tamra as an example of the type of surgery and that he can do it.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There's a market for those?  Where do you drive it? In a city with traffic, how fast can you go? Do you take something like that to the cottage? Where do you park it in the city?  On a crowded city street?  In a crowded mall parking lot?
> 
> I'm serious.  I live in a big city and see lots of luxury cars, but luxury to a certain extent. These things aren't practical. lol



Yes, there's a big market for custom wheels & some of those where are extravagantly  expensive.  For those who want to "Pimp Their Ride", the sky is the limit.  People who build & race cars will have custom wheels.  There's a wide variety of custom wheel markets out there, one just has to tap into it.


----------



## horse17

I'm going to say it again....whyyyy did they bring Lydia back?


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There's a market for those?  Where do you drive it? In a city with traffic, how fast can you go? Do you take something like that to the cottage? Where do you park it in the city?  On a crowded city street?  In a crowded mall parking lot?
> 
> I'm serious.  I live in a big city and see lots of luxury cars, but luxury to a certain extent. These things aren't practical. lol


ITA...much rather drive a benz..and blend in...


----------



## Wamgurl

horse17 said:


> I'm going to say it again....whyyyy did they bring Lydia back?



She's wacky! But it's Tamra/Eddie that I don't like - she's so fake and loves to stir things up. And, Eddie, eeeewww!


----------



## horse17

Baby Aspen is precious ....


----------



## TheAnaVega

I ran stairs at Corona Del Mar on Sunday morning right here close to my house/in the city Shannon and David live in and David was running stairs also here at the beach. Was funny to see him out working out seeing how often I frequent this thread lol


----------



## caitlin1214

Okay, Lydia, here's a biology lesson: in a vasectomy they are not chopping balls off. They are snipping and tying off the vas deferens. 


When I thought I wanted to be a medical office assistant, I took a medical terminology class. I remember sending this video to my teacher:

Family Guy: The Vasectomy Song


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, where Lydia and her husband really talking about sex with their 8 yo?!?!?!


----------



## absolutpink

Jayne1 said:


> i was wondering where their money might come from.
> 
> Speaking of that -- the woman who has that silly black and white car --  she said they have a lot of money and that all the cars are paid for. They have a huge house and he supposedly buys her nice jewellery. How can a guy make so much money  selling/leasing over the top, often gaudy cars?  is it possible?



The auto industry is very underrated in terms of making money.. my husband is in the luxury auto industry and the money that some of these people make is unreal! I worked in oil and gas for years and it was nothing compared to what can be made in auto, especially in luxury.



horse17 said:


> I'm going to say it again....whyyyy did they bring Lydia back?



Agreed. Before the season started I had high hopes for her but now I'm just finding her to be SO annoying!



horse17 said:


> Baby Aspen is precious ....



She's adorable!



caitlin1214 said:


> Okay, Lydia, here's a biology lesson: in a vasectomy they are not chopping balls off. They are snipping and tying off the vas deferens.
> 
> 
> When I thought I wanted to be a medical office assistant, I took a medical terminology class. I remember sending this video to my teacher:
> 
> Family Guy: The Vasectomy Song




Ugh - this whole "balls chopping off" thing was making me cringe. 



pursegrl12 said:


> omg, where Lydia and her husband really talking about sex with their 8 yo?!?!?!



Yup. Poor kid.


----------



## KM7029

I recently started watching this show.  

Good god, these women are ALL insufferable!  They even make the NYC ladies seem normal.

I can't stand ANY of these OC ladies, but I might be sucked into hate watching the rest of the season.

I can't wait for NJ to come back.  I'm also a Beverly Hills fan.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KM7029 said:


> I recently started watching this show.
> 
> Good god, these women are ALL insufferable!  They even make the NYC ladies seem normal.
> 
> I can't stand ANY of these OC ladies, but I might be sucked into hate watching the rest of the season.
> 
> I can't wait for NJ to come back.  I'm also a Beverly Hills fan.


wait you think these ladies are insufferable but waiting for NJ to come back 

i really just like NYC, BH and ATL.  and Iowkey hoped Miami would return, instead we have Dallas as a replacement - complete garbage!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> wait you think these ladies are insufferable but waiting for NJ to come back
> 
> i really just like NYC, BH and ATL.  and Iowkey hoped Miami would return, instead we have Dallas as a replacement - complete garbage!


Agree..I don't watch Atlanta often but I really enjoy BH and NY..imo..they need to replace Tamara Lydia and Shannon...


----------



## KM7029

DC-Cutie said:


> wait you think these ladies are insufferable but waiting for NJ to come back
> 
> i really just like NYC, BH and ATL.  and Iowkey hoped Miami would return, instead we have Dallas as a replacement - complete garbage!



Yes, they are all train wrecks in their own special and unique ways.  I'm originally from the northeast, so maybe I find the NJ ones more relatable than OC even though I lived in SoCal for a while.

I have never watched Atlanta and didn't like Miami at all.  I agree though about the Dallas show, it's pretty bad.  I liked the short lived D.C. Show, too bad that was cancelled.


----------



## lulilu

Tamra's daughter Sidney apparently blasted her on Facebook:  http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...3&utm_content=nib&utm_campaign=social-o&ipp=1


----------



## Jayne1

absolutpink said:


> The auto industry is very underrated in terms of making money.. my husband is in the luxury auto industry and the money that some of these people make is unreal! I worked in oil and gas for years and it was nothing compared to what can be made in auto, especially in luxury.


Thanks for the info!

I still think these cars are ridiculously impractical.  Where do they get driven?  To Starbucks and back?


----------



## caitlin1214

While Meghan is not wrong that Vicki is hardly the victim in all of this, maybe the car event was the wrong place to bring that up. (Though I'd like to think I'm the type of person to call someone out on their BS, too.)

That said, Peggy should not have touched Meghan's mouth. She could have said something like, "Hey. Not the time or place now."


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank goodness Meaghan called Shannon out on her blaming all her weight gain on Vicki...if only she had done it to her face instead of in her talking head.

And I don't think 8 is too early to talk about sex, but god was the way Doug and Lydia did it cringeworthy. You'd think they would've planned something like that out in advance instead of spewing bs...which the kid was clearly aware that it was bs


----------



## rockhollow

I'm surprised that Bravo didn't force all the ladies to attend Peggy's car party. Are they giving her a break and not having their typical screaming match at a social function? Or are they saving that for Megan's affair?
Megan looked like she just couldn't wait to get into something with Vicki - I guess she know she needs to bring more to the table than baby talk if she wants to stay on the show. How insufferable was all her talk about how difficult it was to look after her own baby and have time to do anything else. It was so much work to open those boxes that had been delivered to her house and choose soaps while watching her baby - thank goodness she has a nanny (not!).
I can see why the husband wants to be away as much as possible, I can't image having to listen her woes endlessly. The poor nanny/cousin probably can't wait to get away.

Good for Sidney telling her truth - something Tamara doesn't seem capable of.


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## Longchamp

Wow. I'm guessing there is more than a kernel of truth in Sidney's statement.
I have more respect now for the ladies that drop out of the show voluntarily. They see the writing on the wall.


----------



## GoGlam

That's terrible that Tamra was a neglectful mother and does the opposite of what she promises.  However, I don't think I agree about Sidney in essence forcing her mother to give up her livelihood in order to have a relationship with her. Tamra has few great qualities in my opinion, but it seems like Sidney might be being a little bit extreme.  I don't even remember Tamra mentioning Sidney for years on the show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Doesn't Tamara have other children as well? Like 4 total? Or something like that. 

Also, was Vicki's story about her bf having cancer a planted story by Bravo? It sounds to me if you lie about something so serious to garner attention your sick. i.e. Mental illness.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I still think these cars are ridiculously impractical.  Where do they get driven?  To Starbucks and back?



They are all over SoCal.  And yes they are driven everywhere.  Some owners even live in apartments (these kinds of vehicles are leased most of the time even by the rich) and just want to appear wealthy when they are out and about.
I laugh when I see them because in a big city like LA it's stupid to have such an expensive car because cars are so easily damaged here.  Also there is NOWHERE to drive them as fast as they can actually go.  They were designed for racing.  Totally pointless to own unless you just want to show off or are overcompensating for something...I'll take a good ol' Tesla any time over these tacky machines.  .


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra's surgeon, not dr ambe
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXTdUSxAboe/


Not sure that proves he's the surgeon or just complementing her?


----------



## Baglady41

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3789857


I was just reading this on a website and some of the posters there said Tamra's "fans" went after her daughter in the comments and Tamra thanked them. They said she then deleted her comments. I also saw her daughter posted a screen shot of a text asking her mother not to post any pictures from her graduation,  because she doesn't want to be in the spot light. Seems like she's pretty fired up that she went back on her word and posted them. Either way, what a sad situation between a mother and daughter. Even sadder to have it play out in the public eye. Messy. Messy.


----------



## Baglady41

http://people.com/tv/tamra-judge-celebrating-love-after-daughter-blasts-social-media/

Apparently Gretchen commented on Tamra's daughter's post. Ugh.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

horse17 said:


> Baby Aspen is precious ....


Yes precious....yet smells "Pukey" according to her papa. Was Jim trying to throw Megan under the bus that neither her or her cousin nanny can have Aspen smell baby fresh clean?


----------



## rockhollow

WillstarveforLV said:


> Yes precious....yet smells "Pukey" according to her papa. Was Jim trying to throw Megan under the bus that neither her or her cousin nanny can have Aspen smell baby fresh clean?



Not that I want to agree with anything Jim says - he could be telling it like it is. Megan seems very awkward around the baby, and we don't know if the cousin has any experience with babies.
Just the way Megan holds the baby and last week it looks like she was shoving the baby onto her beast, she just strikes me as uncomfortable.
Jim seems to really love the baby -  but that said, he did later praise her attentiveness  with Aspen at night and how easy it then was for him to just roll over and go back to sleep - yuck - more typical comment from his. I don't think he cares much for Megan.


----------



## Creativelyswank

So Tamara and Eddie renewed their vows, the ultimate reality tv kiss of death. Any wagers on how long they will last now?


----------



## needloub

Creativelyswank said:


> So Tamara and Eddie renewed their vows, the ultimate reality tv kiss of death. Any wagers on how long they will last now?



She tries too hard...she should just lay low especially with her situation with her daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She needs to respect her daughters wishes...  She really can't think things will get better at this point


----------



## WillstarveforLV

oh dear - the Gretchen/Tamra on-line slaughter to each other is quite heated. Meanwhile Tamra is schilling her other daughter more than ever now - many "loving mother/daughter" poses with her in Aruba on her Instagram. The grad pics are still up on Tamra's IG and now people are leaving her comments telling her to take them down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wow!  she just won't let it rest.  it's quite pathetic... at this point, I can totally understand and side with her daughter.  These kids don't ask to be on these shows, so the least the parents can do is respect their wishes.  
I guess Tamra wouldn't have a storyline this season, because it's all we hear about.


----------



## imgg

Not posting a picture of the graduation is a small thing to ask your estranged mother.  Tamara's lack of respect for such a small request is rather telling.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dayum she read, wrote and typed her mother. I believe every word of it.


----------



## caitlin1214

If her daughter doesn't want her posting pictures of her graduation, Tamra shouldn't be posting pictures of the graduation. 

I find this with my mother sometimes: She may not agree with what I'm asking of her, I'd like her to respect something because I asked it of her. (When she feels she's justified in doing said thing - calling me right after I've finished talking to my dad, or "follow-up phone calls", for example - that trumps the fact that I requested it. And that makes me feel like she doesn't respect me or care what I want.)


----------



## needloub

caitlin1214 said:


> If her daughter doesn't want her posting pictures of her graduation, Tamra shouldn't be posting pictures of the graduation.
> 
> *I find this with my mother sometimes: She may not agree with what I'm asking of her, I'd like her to respect something because I asked it of her. (When she feels she's justified in doing said thing - calling me right after I've finished talking to my dad, or "follow-up phone calls", for example - that trumps the fact that I requested it. And that makes me feel like she doesn't respect me or care what I want.*)



Story of my life!!  I totally understand.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I still think these cars are ridiculously impractical.  Where do they get driven?  To Starbucks and back?



Thought you'd enjoy this.  From the OC.  Every week someone wraps one around a telephone pole it seems.  This one just caught fire but they have no details on how it did.


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> Thought you'd enjoy this.  From the OC.  Every week someone wraps one around a telephone pole it seems.  This one just caught fire but they have no details on how it did.
> 
> View attachment 3792842


Thank you!

I've said this before, some people have too much money.


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> So Tamara and Eddie renewed their vows, the ultimate reality tv kiss of death. Any wagers on how long they will last now?



i'm going to say 18 months.


----------



## Tropigal3

I don't get why they need to renew their vows when they've been married for such a short time.  But yes, these vow renewals are just for the show.


----------



## caitlin1214

If Tamra wants a possibility of a relationship with her daughter at some point in the future again, she shouldn't keep talking to/about her. Because that's clearly not working. 

After she acknowledges her daughter's feelings (and NOT publicly!) she should back off and give her space. 

Then it's up to Sidney to decide what kind of relationship she wants with her mother.


----------



## horse17

Just catching up on last weeks episode...I can not believe Tamara is speaking so publicly about the details of her and her daughters issues....i find it interesting that she mentioned she has so much divorce in her family..she has been divorced twice/her son is getting a divorce/her parents were divorced and her grandparents  (?)....I don't really know a lot of people in that generation who divorced...


----------



## Luv Classics

caitlin1214 said:


> Dear women on the Housewives shows:
> Please do not show any more procedures regarding your lady gardens.
> Some things should be kept private.
> 
> -Kthxbai


  LOL


----------



## Luv Classics

On a lighter note.... does anyone have an idea what eyeglass frames Vicki has on in this evening's episode? (In the car ride with Kelly post party). TIA!


----------



## GoGlam

Wow new episode and barely any comments.  Frankly, Tamra and Shannon make me cringe.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Such a boring episode I regretted turning off my utter trash guilty pleasure, Bachelor in Paradise. The way these ladies cut down each others' appearances is grotesque.  Megan with that cutout, no words!!!!


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Wow new episode and barely any comments.  Frankly, Tamra and Shannon make me cringe.


I have two episodes recorded and can't bring myself to watch it.  I may delete without watching, not sure I can take anymore of these ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the best thing about this episode is Steve.  He seems to be a nice guy, gets along with the family.  Not sleazy like Brooks the Crook


----------



## caitlin1214

So Vicki just wants everyone to move on and be civil but if they're not civil enough to her liking, she's going to punish them for not wanting to be her friend? 

Okay.


----------



## cafecreme15

Was legitimately cracking up at Vicki and Kelly in the baby store. As another person who is also very sensitive to smells, I can relate!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Was legitimately cracking up at Vicki and Kelly in the baby store. As another person who is also very sensitive to smells, I can relate!


Me too! I was cracking up and LOLing  - nothing worse than that "kind of smell" I would be gagging too!


----------



## Prufrock613

caitlin1214 said:


> So Vicki just wants everyone to move on and be civil but if they're not civil enough to her liking, she's going to punish them for not wanting to be her friend?
> 
> Okay.


For be a self made woman, she is truly lacking in emotional intelligence.  She sounded like she was in a Lifetime movie, about "making them pay."


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> So Vicki just wants everyone to move on and be civil but if they're not civil enough to her liking, she's going to punish them for not wanting to be her friend?
> 
> Okay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> So Vicki just wants everyone to move on and be civil but if they're not civil enough to her liking, she's going to punish them for not wanting to be her friend?
> 
> Okay.


well, it's always been Vicki's way or the high way...


----------



## swags

Came across this today.
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/15/report-diko-peggy-sulahian-might-secretly-divorced/

I have to say I agree with the author, her jokes don't land, she is not friends with anyone and she hasn't added much to the show.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> Came across this today.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/15/report-diko-peggy-sulahian-might-secretly-divorced/
> 
> I have to say I agree with the author, her jokes don't land, she is not friends with anyone and she hasn't added much to the show.



It's a shame because she has the potential to change the show from the "usual" conflicts.


----------



## caitlin1214

I noticed Vicki was carrying a bag from the Louis Vuitton/Loubouton collaboration collection.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> I noticed Vicki was carrying a bag from the Louis Vuitton/Loubouton collaboration collection.


one thing positive about Vicki, she has a always had a nice handbag and shoe collection


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> Came across this today.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/15/report-diko-peggy-sulahian-might-secretly-divorced/
> 
> I have to say I agree with the author, her jokes don't land, she is not friends with anyone and she hasn't added much to the show.


Wth?


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm hoping Peggy brings some subtle stability to this series.  Maybe her casual, quiet attitude will focus more on the actual situation instead of all the screaming and blaming.  The show has literally turned into a fighting match which is painful to watch.


----------



## Ceeyahd

chaneljewel said:


> I'm hoping Peggy brings some subtle stability to this series.  Maybe her casual, quiet attitude will focus more on the actual situation instead of all the screaming and blaming.  The show has literally turned into a fighting match which is painful to watch.



Wouldn't get your hopes up too much, that ego is huge... wait for it. She may serve it slightly different, but it won't be anymore palatable.


----------



## PoohBear

I may have written this before, but not sure. These ladies have to write a script for Bravo to be considered for the next season. For example, Vicki had to come up with the idea of buying a yacht & skydiving. She never intended on really buying a yacht. She just did it for the show! 

If Bravo does not think your "plot" for the season is good enough, they'll let you go. Brooke's battling cancer was definitely part of her plot for that season. Tamra's plot for this season must be to reconcile with her daughter. I'm sure her daughter is not thrilled about that. If she's familiar with how it works, then she knows it's simply for the show. I always start looking for it as soon as the season starts.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I did not know this.  Interesting.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ginger Tea said:


> Peter really has that much going on to get a show and to keep an audience that interested, really?





PoohBear said:


> I may have written this before, but not sure. These ladies have to write a script for Bravo to be considered for the next season. For example, Vicki had to come up with the idea of buying a yacht & skydiving. She never intended on really buying a yacht. She just did it for the show!
> 
> If Bravo does not think your "plot" for the season is good enough, they'll let you go. Brooke's battling cancer was definitely part of her plot for that season. Tamra's plot for this season must be to reconcile with her daughter. I'm sure her daughter is not thrilled about that. If she's familiar with how it works, then she knows it's simply for the show. I always start looking for it as soon as the season starts.



I've never heard of this before... Where did learn about this. Very interesting... But it also means that there is most definitely 'manufacturing' going on.


----------



## PoohBear

Ceeyahd said:


> I've never heard of this before... Where did learn about this. Very interesting... But it also means that there is most definitely 'manufacturing' going on.



I, personally, know one of these ladies. We've  been out in a group of friends and helped her with ideas. She was on a deadline, so we were just throwing out crazy things for her to do for the season. Then, low and behold, the next season rolls around around and those ideas we helped her with we're on the show.


----------



## cafecreme15

PoohBear said:


> I, personally, know one of these ladies. We've  been out in a group of friends and helped her with ideas. She was on a deadline, so we were just throwing out crazy things for her to do for the season. Then, low and behold, the next season rolls around around and those ideas we helped her with we're on the show.



I don't suppose you could tell us who you know? Haha [emoji57]


----------



## Ceeyahd

PoohBear said:


> I, personally, know one of these ladies. We've  been out in a group of friends and helped her with ideas. She was on a deadline, so we were just throwing out crazy things for her to do for the season. Then, low and behold, the next season rolls around around and those ideas we helped her with we're on the show.



Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## PoohBear

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't suppose you could tell us who you know? Haha [emoji57]



I wish I could! I'd love to tell y'all everything I know, but she's a business acquaintance so it's best I keep my mouth shut. Just trust me when I tell you, these ladies gets so caught in the "show" they are putting on that they start to believe it's reality!


----------



## ScottyGal

Peggy is so boring - getting involved in something that has nothing to do with you and trying to be the peacemaker is worth fast-forwarding through


----------



## lulilu

Are they going to spend the whole season avoiding each other and talking about avoiding each other?  Filled in by scenes of them eating?  So boring.  Same show each week, different venue.
Tamra's inner bitterness is really showing on her face and dried up wig.


----------



## jennlt

_Lee said:


> Peggy is so boring - getting involved in something that has nothing to do with you and trying to be the peacemaker is worth fast-forwarding through


That's exactly what I did. My fast forward button is almost worn out.


----------



## Ceeyahd

jennlt said:


> That's exactly what I did. My fast forward button is almost worn out.



I just slipped away to sleep. What I did see was how rediculous both Tamra and Viki looked at the party. Tamra looked tired and older than usual; and Viki looked pathetic in her outfit, so unflattering (boobs were awkwardly displayed).


----------



## cafecreme15

So tired of this group, this franchise, and frankly the whole series. I'm hoping New Jersey can redeem it when it premieres in October. But in all, I want more Odd Mom Out and less Housewives from Bravo.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cafecreme15 said:


> So tired of this group, this franchise, and frankly the whole series. I'm hoping New Jersey can redeem it when it premieres in October. But in all, I want more Odd Mom Out and less Housewives from Bravo.



I notice that I'm not enjoying any of the HWs or Shahs... Maybe it's me, and the shows are the same, I've just had my fill of the negative b!tch-fest.


----------



## Tivo

PoohBear said:


> I may have written this before, but not sure. These ladies have to write a script for Bravo to be considered for the next season. For example, Vicki had to come up with the idea of buying a yacht & skydiving. She never intended on really buying a yacht. She just did it for the show!
> 
> If Bravo does not think your "plot" for the season is good enough, they'll let you go. Brooke's battling cancer was definitely part of her plot for that season. Tamra's plot for this season must be to reconcile with her daughter. I'm sure her daughter is not thrilled about that. If she's familiar with how it works, then she knows it's simply for the show. I always start looking for it as soon as the season starts.


Do you know if Tamara and Vickie's bad blood is part of their script?


----------



## PoohBear

Tivo said:


> Do you know if Tamara and Vickie's bad blood is part of their script?



Nope. It's real.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> What I did see was how rediculous both Tamra and Viki looked at the party. Tamra looked tired and older than usual; and Viki looked pathetic in her outfit, so unflattering (boobs were awkwardly displayed).


Someone needs to tell Vicky that a young Stevie Nicks wants her outfit back, and someone from old school Nashville said Tamara stole her look.


----------



## Ceeyahd

PoohBear said:


> Nope. It's real.



Are you team Tamra or Vicki?


----------



## PoohBear

Ceeyahd said:


> Are you team Tamra or Vicki?



LOL. Neither!!!


----------



## baghagg

I can't get into Lydia, just like the last time she was on the show..


----------



## jennlt

Ceeyahd said:


> I just slipped away to sleep. What I did see was how rediculous both Tamra and Viki looked at the party. Tamra looked tired and older than usual; and Viki looked pathetic in her outfit, so unflattering (boobs were awkwardly displayed).



As soon as I saw Vicki at the party, I thought "Pancake Boobs".


----------



## pjhm

I had to check here this morning to see what, if anything, I missed-couldn't sit through the whole show--it starts getting on my nerves!


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> I can't get into Lydia, just like the last time she was on the show..


she's like a yapping dog that just won't shut up!


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> she's like a yapping dog that just won't shut up!


Thank you!  Exactly!


----------



## ck2802

I'm a bit confused - what does Vicky think she is owed an apology for?  I can't remember.

Lydia is so annoying, I didn't like her last time either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ck2802 said:


> I'm a bit confused - what does Vicky think she is owed an apology for?  I can't remember.



Vicki probably doesn't even remember why she's owed an apology...  every season they apologize then are mad again the next season.


----------



## TNgypsy

baghagg said:


> I can't get into Lydia, just like the last time she was on the show..



Her storyline is just an advert for that magazine. I fast forward when the show focuses on her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Shannon is so ridiculous, When Lydia was talking about Tamara meeting with Vicky and she was like "Oh and not me"


----------



## rockhollow

Glitterandstuds said:


> Shannon is so ridiculous, When Lydia was talking about Tamara meeting with Vicky and she was like "Oh and not me"



I guess Shannon wants it both ways - don't want to talk to Vicki, and the feels left out that Lydia wasn't setting up something for her.
I can't understand why Shannon is subjecting herself to this show. She embarrasses herself continually. She must see what a terrible spin she's getting on the show. We had to see her at least twice complain that she hadn't had anything to eat upon arriving and Lydia's party, and there wasn't enough food. I saw 2 men making sushi as fast as they could, fulling an entire bar with it, and waiters circulating with appetizers. 

And her scene making the low cal dinner at home. David looked quite devilish stuffing those tortilla chips and dip in his mouth while she was moaning about making that chicken. She might want to diet, but why subject her growing daughters and lean husband to her super-calorie reduced meal.


----------



## DiorT

The kids are complaining about her cooking and yet she thinks its a great idea to open a restaurant?? I'm sure after watching that scene people will flock there.


----------



## TC1

I don't like how Shannon talks in front of her daughters about food and calories. If you're working on yourself and making healthy meals that's wonderful...but with young girls and their body issues I hate to see a mother sit down and say "you know girls, this whole meal is only 300 calories" like that's a good thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I don't like how Shannon talks in front of her daughters about food and calories. If you're working on yourself and making healthy meals that's wonderful...but with young girls and their body issues I hate to see a mother sit down and say "you know girls, this whole meal is only 300 calories" like that's a good thing.


It's interesting, because her daughters look like whatever Shannon says goes in one ear and out the other.  Like they have common sense and know NOT to listen to Shannon for advice.


----------



## cafecreme15

Any thoughts on Lydia getting those cars for her birthday?


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Any thoughts on Lydia getting those cars for her birthday?


Yes. ..  100% staged for the purposes of this show, and an insult to the audience's intelligence.


----------



## cafecreme15

baghagg said:


> Yes. ..  100% staged for the purposes of this show, and an insult to the audience's intelligence.



So you think neither of the cars really belong to her?


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Yes. ..  100% staged for the purposes of this show, and an insult to the audience's intelligence.


And shocking how the one pair had the custom wheels by Peggy's husband and Lydia just happened to mention it so casually....


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> So you think neither of the cars really belong to her?


maybe one of them as a lease....


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> So you think neither of the cars really belong to her?


For the week, sure.  Then back they went, after filming.

I find her husband to not be inspiring enough as a gentleman to create a gentleman's magazine.


----------



## pursegrl12

People actually buy those types of magazines???


----------



## cafecreme15

Jayne1 said:


> For the week, sure.  Then back they went, after filming.
> 
> I find her husband to not be inspiring enough as a gentleman to create a gentleman's magazine.



From what I've seen on camera, he seems perfectly bland.


----------



## cafecreme15

pursegrl12 said:


> People actually buy those types of magazines???



My thoughts exactly! And someone mentioned a while back that the subscription was an absolute fortune. I can't see how this will be a successful venture.


----------



## swags

I don't get that magazine being their fortune. I'd like to know the real story of their $, like is it from family?
I also am tired of Lydia telling her husband to chop his balls off. If he was on her case about getting her tubes tied would she find that as hilarious as the ball jokes?


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I don't get that magazine being their fortune. I'd like to know the real story of their $, like is it from family?
> I also am tired of Lydia telling her husband to chop his balls off. If he was on her case about getting her tubes tied would she find that as hilarious as the ball jokes?



What is worse to me is that it seemed Lydia really believed that is how the sterilization procedure is done.  It didn't appear to be a joke.... just stupidity!


----------



## myheartispink

I knew this season would be boring but WOW it's next level dull.
Lydia is dull, insincere and vacuous.
Vicki should have been removed from the show last season.
Shannon needs a therapist, a meal delivery service and a personal trainer.
Tamra needs to leave the show, she brings nothing interesting.
YAWWWWWWWWWWNN. Andy Cohen, you messed up! You need to start from scratch with a new group.


----------



## horse17

Lydias boys are adorable...


----------



## chaneljewel

myheartispink said:


> I knew this season would be boring but WOW it's next level dull.
> Lydia is dull, insincere and vacuous.
> Vicki should have been removed from the show last season.
> Shannon needs a therapist, a meal delivery service and a personal trainer.
> Tamra needs to leave the show, she brings nothing interesting.
> YAWWWWWWWWWWNN. Andy Cohen, you messed up! You need to start from scratch with a new group.


Omg!   I SO agree with this.  I fast forward through most of the show.  I'm sick, sick, sick of the whole Tamra, Shannon, Vicki drama!!   STOP!!!  It's boring and not show worthy.  Move on ladies.   The entire cast should be fired and start over with a new fresh group.  If some of the past members return, it would be better than who's there now.  I can't stomach Shannon and her negative attitude about everything.  Poor pitiful Shannon.  And Tamra is almost as bad.  Andy, listen to your viewers by firing these ladies and searching for more show worthy ones.  The only one that I'd even consider keeping is Peggy.  She's new so maybe with a different group her personality would develop.  
I'm not a boxing fan, but feel that's what I'm watching every time I view this show.


----------



## cafecreme15

Is Shannon now going to blame Eddie for David being obsessed with exercising? Just like she blames Vicki for her weight gain? The woman can't take control of her own life.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

All I have to say is this: why the hell didn't Lydia just tell her crying son, "don't worry mommy ISN'T going to jump into the fire or the lake.  Daddy was just kidding".  
Stupid parenting there.


----------



## TC1

cafecreme15 said:


> Is Shannon now going to blame Eddie for David being obsessed with exercising? Just like she blames Vicki for her weight gain? The woman can't take control of her own life.


If David is obsessed with exercising and Spartan races Shannon views that as a threat because she wants nothing to do with that lifestyle and thinks David will find someone who does. Just like she wants him on a really short leash and tries to emasculate him in front of all their friends. She's insecure about EVERYTHING. urgh.


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> If David is obsessed with exercising and Spartan races Shannon views that as a threat because she wants nothing to do with that lifestyle and thinks David will find someone who does. Just like she wants him on a really short leash and tries to emasculate him in front of all their friends. She's insecure about EVERYTHING. urgh.



And how she thinks any of this behavior will help her marriage is beyond me. They should just get divorced already.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> If David is obsessed with exercising and Spartan races Shannon views that as a threat because she wants nothing to do with that lifestyle and thinks David will find someone who does. Just like she wants him on a really short leash and tries to emasculate him in front of all their friends. She's insecure about EVERYTHING. urgh.


that's what I was thinking.  Spartan people train and travel together, so Shannon better get ready..  David and his new boo rolling around in the mud!


----------



## TC1

No wonder David was scarfing down those chips. How does one work out twice a day only eating a 300 calorie quinoa bowl?


----------



## caitlin1214

Even if Shannon didn't want to to do the Spartan Run, she should have been more supportive (and NOT announced how much he spends training for it at the dinner table!).

I wouldn't be interested in doing that, either, but if my husband or boyfriend were doing it, I'd support him in his training, I'd hang out with my friends who were doing it and I'd watch him cross the finish line.

..... I also wouldn't stay with someone who cheated on me. If there was a chance to repair the relationship, I'd stay and try to fix it but I'd leave if it's clear that it's not working and neither of us are happy.

With Shannon and David, it's not JUST about his working out too much. With them, it's always so much more than that.


Tip for Tamra: It's rude to tell someone to their face they have a Resting Bish Face.


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> All I have to say is this: why the hell didn't Lydia just tell her crying son, "don't worry mommy ISN'T going to jump into the fire or the lake.  Daddy was just kidding".
> Stupid parenting there.


Or say something like, "Don't worry. It's just like that nursery rhyme. We'll be jumping over a candlestick."


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cafecreme15 said:


> Is Shannon now going to blame Eddie for David being obsessed with exercising? Just like she blames Vicki for her weight gain? The woman can't take control of her own life.


Probably inwardly if not outwardly.
David is practicing avoidance.  His new mistress is exercise.  As long as Shannon keeps insisting its all about her weight she's going to lose him eventually.  Most any good man I know will only see the beauty of his wife on the inside and that spills over to the outside.  She does not have to be rail thin.  She only has to be healthy.  A womans attitude and positive outlook as well as being a supportive partner is what a good man wants.  Just because he cheated once does not make him a bad man, it makes him a flawed one.  Anyone can fall into that trap and many women do as well.  Shannon is fighting the wrong battle.   I don't understand why they don't work out together.

PS:  Airing their dirty laundry at the dinner table is so destructive.  If all David hears is how bad a husband he is he will bolt again.  Shannon and her feng shui crap is just that, crap.  Outward belongings and lemons don't change your dynamic.  You have to change your own behavior.


----------



## coconutsboston

TC1 said:


> And shocking how the one pair had the custom wheels by Peggy's husband and Lydia just happened to mention it so casually....



I eye-rolled so hard when I watched that part!


----------



## rockhollow

Shannon and David don't even like each other, it was so obvious in their scenes together, life around their house must be oppressive. I bet the kids avoid spending any time with them. Dinners must be painful.
They both look like they have zero interest in spending any time together. I almost felt sorry for Tamara and Eddy at dinner.

Again another very disjointed episode - other than the Spartan, all the scenes were the ladies *****ing about each other.

And all that fuss about jumping over the fire by Lydia. In the picture on the internet it looked like a inferno that they had to run and jump through. At the race, it was just a small campfire spread out.

I did laugh at Bravo's filming of Vicki complaining to Bre about Tamra and Shannon. It was kind of mean.


----------



## coconutsboston

I just saw the WWHL episode where Jeff Lewis rips into Heather Dubrow. WOW! Tell us how you really feel, Jeff!


----------



## cafecreme15

coconutsboston said:


> I just saw the WWHL episode where Jeff Lewis rips into Heather Dubrow. WOW! Tell us how you really feel, Jeff!



Can you give us a recap? I haven't seen this one!


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## coconutsboston

cafecreme15 said:


> Can you give us a recap? I haven't seen this one!


WWHL was showing Jeff & Bethenny pics of housewives and they were supposed to say the first word that came to mind, in unison.  The last one that popped up was Heather and before Beth could open her mouth, Jeff went off! He said she was, "Inauthentic, pretentious, condescending, snobbish, & b!tchy".  

Aside from that, Jeff had been docile for the entire show. He didn't engage a lot or speak unless spoken to, so it was really an outburst.  I looked up what drama he may have with Heather and found this (it has the clip, too: http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/jeff-lewis-heather-dubrow-feud-will-never-end-heres-why) but it doesn't explain it in depth.


----------



## bagsforme

As soon as Shannon said David exercises twice a day, I thought well he doesn't want to spend time with you so instead of cheating he's at the gym.  Something is taking the place of cheating.  At least its exercise and not drinking.


----------



## pquiles

That scene with Lydia and her boys though... poor Mavi thought his momma was going to die at the race.  Too cute


----------



## paper_flowers

I forgot the new season was even on. I watched the first two episodes but I literally can't watch Shannon and David anymore. It's so incredibly toxic it's hard to watch


----------



## YYZinSFO

Why is Vicky such a hypocrite? She contradicts herself every season!


----------



## pinky7129

http://people.com/style/real-housewives-orange-county-style-splurges/amp/

The most expensive item Lydia got was two love bracelets? Vicki a 3k bag?

Who are they fooling!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Am I the only one that loathes Meagan - my goodness she was insufferable on that last episode! No wonder her husband does not live with her on a full-time basis. How she treated both Vicky and Kelly was way off. She has such a big mouth and stirs all the drama for them which seems to be with malcontent.


----------



## lulilu

WillstarveforLV said:


> Am I the only one that loathes Meagan - my goodness she was insufferable on that last episode! No wonder her husband does not live with her on a full-time basis. How she treated both Vicky and Kelly was way off. She has such a big mouth and stirs all the drama for them which seems to be with malcontent.



Ditto.  Her above-it-all attitude is so fake -- she is down there stiring nonsense with the rest of them.  And she sees herself in a completely different light from reality.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that Meghan is a trouble maker.  A self proclaimed detective???...I don't think so...more like a two faced pot stirrer. What gets me is she tries to act so innocent.  Most of what she starts is none of her business.  I laughed when she said to Vicki that she'd ask Jimmy if she should tell Tamra about Vicki's comments.  Please!!  Jimmy is rarely home and I'm sure that he doesn't want to hear your drama when he does get home.


----------



## lulilu

Oh right, Jimmy wants to get involved in your feuding with your "friends."  What crap.


----------



## bagsforme

Whoa, next week should be interesting.  Gretchen comes back and asks Vickis friend that he actually saw Eddie kissing another guy.  What a set  up.  You know that was all planned before it happened.  Sooooo tired of these story lines.  I'm hardly watching anymore.


----------



## MKB0925

bagsforme said:


> Whoa, next week should be interesting.  Gretchen comes back and asks Vickis friend that he actually saw Eddie kissing another guy.  What a set  up.  You know that was all planned before it happened.  Sooooo tired of these story lines.  I'm hardly watching anymore.



I haven't watched the last 2 weeks. 

Seriously..the Eddie storyline is getting desperate. [emoji849]


----------



## pjhm

I've never before been a defender of cheating husbands, but I totally absolve David of his wrong doing-Shannon is so insufferable, I totally understand it. He probably doesn't want to divorce because he'd miss his girls and Shannon is a poor excuse for a wife, embarrassing and emasculating him in public-yikes.


----------



## ck2802

Vickis friend is Tamras' old friend from years ago.  He used to be on there with her, now he's Gretchens friend.


----------



## Coco.lover

i was disgusted that Shannon didn't want support her husband in the spartan race. She makes no effort at all. That guy deserves better.


----------



## AECornell

Shannon is bitter and unhappy and she's not doing herself or ANYONE any favours. She needs some serious self reflection and be able to see herself from an outside perspective. But that's never going to happen.

She needs to fix herself before she does anything else, or she's going to continue to make things worse for herself.


----------



## lulilu

AECornell said:


> Shannon is bitter and unhappy and she's not doing herself or ANYONE any favours. She needs some serious self reflection and be able to see herself from an outside perspective. But that's never going to happen.
> 
> She needs to fix herself before she does anything else, or she's going to continue to make things worse for herself.



She would have to actually be quiet and calm to reflect about herself.  She always seems to be in motion and yapping, like a chicken flapping around.


----------



## millivanilli

hmmm.. I had fun watching the last two episodes and I clapped my hands Gretchen is coming back.

Sorry.  

But, even more important as this has been following to my dreams for over two years now: those cussions in Kelly's couch (is ist Kelly? The one who has no fear saying bad words and getting verbally abusive... oh no, wait, that won't point it out clear enough... the one who is living in a house with ocean view).... where do I get them from? Any ideas?


----------



## Coco.lover

David's punishment for his affair is staying married to Shannon. Who has the money in that marriage shannon or david?


----------



## Tivo

AECornell said:


> Shannon is bitter and unhappy and she's not doing herself or ANYONE any favours. She needs some serious self reflection and be able to see herself from an outside perspective. But that's never going to happen.
> 
> She needs to fix herself before she does anything else, or she's going to continue to make things worse for herself.


I think she enjoys wallowing in her misery. That way she can be the never ending victim.


----------



## pursegrl12

two words: alimony and child support...it's cheaper to keep her


----------



## lulilu

^^^ and division of property too.  But seeing her every day is quite a price to pay.


----------



## cdtracing

My take on Shannon is this....and it could also apply to Icky Viki......


----------



## chaneljewel

cdtracing said:


> My take on Shannon is this....and it could also apply to Icky Viki......


This fits Shannon so perfectly.  Love your comment, lulilu, about her running around like a flapping chicken!!  Lol.  She just never shuts up!


----------



## Tropigal3

Shannon needs to change her approach in her marriage.  Instead of telling David, "This is the first time you've held my hand in six months."  Would have been nicer to smile and say "I love when you hold my hand, we need to do this more often."   Spouses are happier in a marriage when their partner is happy and show appreciation.  She's so depressive, so sad.


----------



## kcf68

Yikes on Gretchen!  Her lips and her look is so ageing on her!  Former Pagent Beauty Queen look is not very attractive.   I also think Old gal need a new Stylist, some of her outfits are not so complimentary on herfigure.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Ditto.  Her above-it-all attitude is so fake -- she is down there stiring nonsense with the rest of them.  And she sees herself in a completely different light from reality.



But she claimed- lied- and said she was leaving the show because she didn't want her daughter raised around all the drama and fighting! Bish please! You cause half of it! Obviously she wasn't thrilled being at home with a baby like she thought she would be. Or the candle empire isn't doing all that well! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Coco.lover said:


> David's punishment for his affair is staying married to Shannon. Who has the money in that marriage shannon or david?



Shannon's family is wealthy isn't????


----------



## TC1

Tamra has to be in on this storyline somehow. Her man of honour at her wedding is now involved in this old old rumour?. Which Eddie seems to facilitate always making jokes at his bday dinner about "being with the men" and "sword fighting outside"
Meghan fighting with Lydia then saying she was leaving the hike to go home was so funny. They then had to still hike down together 
For Peggy being an English major (with a degree) she doesn't have a great grasp on the language.


----------



## cafecreme15

Shannon doesn't want Tamra to make up with Vicki because then Shannon will be isolated on the show, her chief ally having gone to the "other side." Then Shannon will be forced to be alone and have to reckon with her pathetic self.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also Vicki's red dress was SO unflattering in her midsection


----------



## bag-princess

cafecreme15 said:


> Also Vicki's red dress was SO unflattering in her midsection



It was unflattering to all of her!!! Period!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Tamra has to be in on this storyline somehow. Her man of honour at her wedding is now involved in this old old rumour?. Which Eddie seems to facilitate always making jokes at his bday dinner about "being with the men" and "sword fighting outside"
> Meghan fighting with Lydia then saying she was leaving the hike to go home was so funny. They then had to still hike down together
> For Peggy being an English major (with a degree) she doesn't have a great grasp on the language.




I wanted to squeeze Lydia for telling Meghan- yea you have n room to talk because you did the same thing! And she kept saying it wasn't the same thing/it was different! Girl bye!  I don't know why she lied and said she was not coming back to the show! She has to be in the middle of all the drama or she is not happy!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> Shannon needs to change her approach in her marriage.  Instead of telling David, "This is the first time you've held my hand in six months."  Would have been nicer to smile and say "I love when you hold my hand, we need to do this more often."   Spouses are happier in a marriage when their partner is happy and show appreciation.  She's so depressive, so sad.



I thought the exact same thing.  She is very passive aggressive and critical.  She clearly wants to punish David for the rest of his life.  If thats the case she needs to let him go.


----------



## cafecreme15

bagnshoofetish said:


> I thought the exact same thing.  She is very passive aggressive and critical.  She clearly wants to punish David for the rest of his life.  If thats the case she needs to let him go.



And not saying David doesn't deserve this since I suspect he is no angel in this marriage either, but in the process of punishment she has poisoned her entire family.


----------



## TC1

Dragging Gretchen & Lizzy out for drama pretending like they're all friends 
Vicki and Slade had some of the worst in person and online feuds in all the seasons yet he's at her bday?. Puhhlease.


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> Dragging Gretchen & Lizzy out for drama pretending like they're all friends
> Vicki and Slade had some of the worst in person and online feuds in all the seasons yet he's at her bday?. Puhhlease.



I lol'ed that he was still captioned as Gretchen's "fiancé"


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cafecreme15 said:


> And not saying David doesn't deserve this since I suspect he is no angel in this marriage either, but in the process of punishment she has poisoned her entire family.



In a way I don't think anyone deserves punishment day after day for something they stopped doing if there is true remorse.  We are all flawed people.  There is a point where after you forgive someone, you really need to let it go and start new.  If a person can't do that they are solely responsible for keeping their partner, marriage, themselves and their kids in bondage.  Some people can never forget.  Unless a person is 100% pure and innocent in all their thoughts and deeds throughout their entire life they have no right to hold someone they love to such high standards.  Now if he cheats on her again, she should kick the guy out and hope he gets help for his self sabotaging behavior.  Anger, resentment, vengeance only brings destruction upon the entire family and solves nothing but ensures everyone a miserable life.

Other than that I have no opinion [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

bagnshoofetish said:


> In a way I don't think anyone deserves punishment day after day for something they stopped doing if there is true remorse.  We are all flawed people.  There is a point where after you forgive someone, you really need to let it go and start new.  If a person can't do that they are solely responsible for keeping their partner, marriage, themselves and their kids in bondage.  Some people can never forget.  Unless a person is 100% pure and innocent in all their thoughts and deeds throughout their entire life they have no right to hold someone they love to such high standards.  Now if he cheats on her again, she should kick the guy out and hope he gets help for his self sabotaging behavior.  Anger, resentment, vengeance only brings destruction upon the entire family and solves nothing but ensures everyone a miserable life.
> 
> Other than that I have no opinion [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I agree with this for the most part! I just meant in the marriage in general, I'm sure David is no angel, whether that is in reference to the past affair or in his continuing behavior. As much blame as Shannon shoulders for the state of her marriage, I'm sure David is not blameless.


----------



## Suzie

Peggy is so full of s***t. She makes out she doesn't know slang, please, she didn't just arrive to the US on the last boat.


----------



## caitlin1214

I felt like Shannon and David were having a conversation about how to fix things, but it was more like a one-sided conversation, because she would ask him questions and not let him talk. 

She also twisted what he said. He said she was more bothered by those rumors than he was and she responds with, "So you're saying I'm obsessed with them?"

Umm, that's not what he said. 

He's not perfect but if he's trying to fix things, stop constantly acting like the victim.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> I felt like Shannon and David were having a conversation about how to fix things, but it was more like a one-sided conversation, because she would ask him questions and not let him talk.
> 
> She also twisted what he said. He said she was more bothered by those rumors than he was and she responds with, "So you're saying I'm obsessed with them?"
> 
> Umm, that's not what he said.
> 
> He's not perfect but if he's trying to fix things, stop constantly acting like the victim.



If I was David I would have said, "um, yeah.  You are obsessed."  If it didn't bother David, it should not have bothered Shannon because after all it was about him.  I think she was using her outrage to show David her "loyalty" to him.  Its pretty obvious her weight gain has everything to do with her trying to still numb her pain over the affair and she just used Vicky to pretend it was her fault so she could hide the fact shes still not able to get past it.


----------



## absolutpink

kcf68 said:


> Yikes on Gretchen!  Her lips and her look is so ageing on her!  Former Pagent Beauty Queen look is not very attractive.   I also think Old gal need a new Stylist, some of her outfits are not so complimentary on herfigure.



She looked awful! Isn't she only in her 30's still?! She looks at least 10 years older. I find her outfits to be tacky and dating. I don't understand why they even bothered to bring her back for the episode.



cafecreme15 said:


> Also Vicki's red dress was SO unflattering in her midsection



SO bad! 



Suzie said:


> Peggy is so full of s***t. She makes out she doesn't know slang, please, she didn't just arrive to the US on the last boat.



She annoys me. She reminds me of Jessica Simpson with that whole "chicken of the sea" thing


----------



## DC-Cutie

Peggy probably shouldn't go around bragging that she went to UCLA as an English major...  even her children see it!


----------



## Tivo

I want to see Gretchen, lol. I'm interested in how kind the years have been. Can't believe she is STILL engaged to Slade!


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> In a way I don't think anyone deserves punishment day after day for something they stopped doing if there is true remorse.  We are all flawed people. * There is a point where after you forgive someone, you really need to let it go and start new.  If a person can't do that they are solely responsible for keeping their partner, marriage, themselves and their kids in bondage. * Some people can never forget.  Unless a person is 100% pure and innocent in all their thoughts and deeds throughout their entire life they have no right to hold someone they love to such high standards.  Now if he cheats on her again, she should kick the guy out and hope he gets help for his self sabotaging behavior.  *Anger, resentment, vengeance only brings destruction upon the entire family and solves nothing but ensures everyone a miserable life.*
> 
> Other than that I have no opinion [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I agree completely.  Shannon needs to move on if she has truly forgiven him.  If not, she needs to get out of the marriage.  They will never be able to fix their marriage as long as she continues to live in the past.


----------



## lulilu

cdtracing said:


> I agree completely.  Shannon needs to move on if she has truly forgiven him.  If not, she needs to get out of the marriage.  They will never be able to fix their marriage as long as she continues to live in the past.



Shannon will never forgive him.  And I don't think she will ever let him go either.  He has to make the move.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> Shannon will never forgive him.  And I don't think she will ever let him go either.  He has to make the move.



I think you may be right.  For all she claims to have forgiven him for the affair, she lives to keep bringing it up & throwing it in his face.  She should stop  cause it ain't getting back up!  I'm sure everyone is sick of hearing about it; I know I am.  But she will hold on to it so she can continue to play the perpetual victim.  Some people just love misery.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> It was unflattering to all of her!!! Period!



It really was.

I thought Gretchen was Heidi Montag when they first showed her.


----------



## rockhollow

This is the problem - Shannon will never forgive him. She's never forgiven his mom for however she offended her. This is a woman who doesn't let anything go. She even says that herself where Vicki is involved.
And as someone else mentioned, she'll never leave him, he'll have to do the walking. She'll always be able to the sad victim that way.
In some warped way, she likes being able to constantly berate him.
We've only seen a few minutes of what their live has been like, 6 months of that, everyone's nerves must be so raw in that household. I can only image what damage it's done to the daughters.

Lordy, I hardly recognized Jeani and Gretchen at Vicki's birthday.
Jeani sure had lots of work done to her face. She didn't look to bad, just so different.
But Gretchen - she looked like Bette Davis from 'What ever happen to Baby Jane.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hard to believe she's still Slade's fiancée  - I guess he still hasn't paid off his debts and can afford to get married.
I also found it hard to believe that Vicki would be willing to have Slade come to her house. He said so many absolutely horrible things about her at times - really low stuff - stuff that really shouldn't have been forgiven.
But then I guess if she (Vicki) is willing to have that dreadful son-in-law there, anything goes.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm watching the rerun of Viki's birthday party on RHOC.  OMG!!!!  That red dress she's wearing looks awful on her from the front, back, & side!    If she plans to continue to wear tight revealing clothes, she might want to consider a diet & some lipo/ tummy tuck, getting rid of the back fat in the off season.  She really looks bad & should re-evaluate her diet, her clothes, something.  And what's up with Gretchen's lips???  She looks like a plastic Pageant Queen Barbie Doll from the 90's. She should step away from the fillers & Botox!  I still can't believe Viki would invite Slade & Gretchen to her birthday party.  I thought they were enemies for life!!   Jeana looks like she's had some work done as well but not to the extent as Gretchen~


----------



## Tivo

Shannon's all like, "What did I do? Tell me what I did?" With the trembling and tears. Ugh. You won't shut up for starters. Her whining is just unbearable, her lack of awareness, it's all just too much and I don't think she'll ever change.


----------



## pursegrl12

Tivo said:


> Shannon's all like, "What did I do? Tell me what I did?" With the trembling and tears. Ugh. You won't shut up for starters. Her whining is just unbearable, her lack of awareness, it's all just too much and I don't think she'll ever change.



She's exhausting...Oh he'll be gone soon...I'll give them another year


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Gretchen say 'you sawL Eddie...'?


----------



## Tropigal3

Maybe Eddie is bisexual.  In any case, if he's been with anyone during his marriage to Tamra then he's just another a-hole.  I really have liked him all these years.  Tamra seems to be a little nicer since she's been with him.  I guess we'll find out eventually.


----------



## sgj99

i hardly recognized Jeanna.  her PS looks bad - procedures should make you look a little younger, a little "fresher," but not different.

I'm sure David is not an easy guy to be married and the affair was a huge no-no but i feel sorry for him having to live with his mistakes constantly affecting everything regarding his marriage.  how many years has it been now ... two, three?  that's a long time to do penance.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

If Eddie swings both ways what business is it of anyones?  Tamara's buddy is a jerk for gossiping about it.


----------



## Bentley1

bagnshoofetish said:


> If Eddie swings both ways what business is it of anyones?  Tamara's buddy is a jerk for gossiping about it.


Well, I mean they're on a "reality" TV show, so what comes out, comes out. Once you put yourself in the limelight like that, everything in your life is up for grabs to be exposed and ridiculed. (minus anything having to do with children, imo).


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bentley1 said:


> Well, I mean they're on a "reality" TV show, so what comes out, comes out. Once you put yourself in the limelight like that, everything in your life is up for grabs to be exposed and ridiculed. (minus anything having to do with children, imo).



Being exposed is one thing.  Being ridiculed is another.  They want to ridicule someone about their sexuality?  Sounds like bigotry to me.  When did that become acceptable? (oh wait, I think I can trace it to the exact month, day and year...)


----------



## Tropigal3

Hmmm...I've only seen people talking about his sexuality, not him being ridiculed about it.   In any case, I do like him so I hope it doesn't turn into some crazy stuff.


----------



## Bentley1

bagnshoofetish said:


> Being exposed is one thing.  Being ridiculed is another.  They want to ridicule someone about their sexuality?  Sounds like bigotry to me.  When did that become acceptable? (oh wait, I think I can trace it to the exact month, day and year...)


I don't see it as him being ridiculed for being gay or bisexual. But being ridiculed for being a cheater, yeah, fair game! They are talking about a married man who is unfaithful to his spouse and it happens to be with other men. (Allegedly). If he's gay or bisexual, then I don't see it as a problem that people are bringing it to light.
Tom cheated on Luann with other women on the NY show and they spent 2 seasons carrying on about it in detail. Eddie just happens to be cheating with men, supposedly, so that's what's being discussed.


----------



## Tivo

I don't think Eddie is gay. I just think Tamra is desperate for a storyline.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't care if Eddie bats from either side of the plate or both.  What goes on in their marriage is between them.  It seems to me that his sexuality has come under question with the other ladies & their gossip is pissing Tamra off.  That or Tamra needs a storyline other than her estranged daughter.  Just more BS drama for the show.  That so called friend is a real douche to validate anything with Viki & the likes.


----------



## AECornell

Hopefully this wasn't someone's "storyline" idea for the season. That's a sure fire way to create tension on a marriage.


----------



## Tropigal3

I don't see Tamra using that as a story line at all.  Wouldn't make sense to do something like that to her own husband.  Sad that nothing is off limits with these shows.  But these ladies should know what they are getting themselves into upon signing their contract.


----------



## AECornell

Well Vicki created her cancer storyline with Brooks so nothing would surprise me now.


----------



## Tivo

I personally don't think anything is off limits. These women sold their souls for fame long ago.


----------



## bag-princess

cafecreme15 said:


> And not saying David doesn't deserve this since I suspect he is no angel in this marriage either, but in the process of punishment she has poisoned her entire family.



I agree! But day after day it she goes on about it in some little ways! She's always preaching positive energy but how can that happen with her toxic attitude!


----------



## bag-princess

Tropigal3 said:


> I don't see Tamra using that as a story line at all.  Wouldn't make sense to do something like that to her own husband.  Sad that nothing is off limits with these shows.  But these ladies should know what they are getting themselves into upon signing their contract.




Please! You are seeing it with your own eyes. 
As you said- contracts and she has been around long enough to know how it work!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> Hmmm...I've only seen people talking about his sexuality, not him being ridiculed about it.   In any case, I do like him so I hope it doesn't turn into some crazy stuff.



Laughing and gasping about it is ridicule to me.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bentley1 said:


> I don't see it as him being ridiculed for being gay or bisexual. But being ridiculed for being a cheater, yeah, fair game! They are talking about a married man who is unfaithful to his spouse and it happens to be with other men. (Allegedly). If he's gay or bisexual, then I don't see it as a problem that people are bringing it to light.
> Tom cheated on Luann with other women on the NY show and they spent 2 seasons carrying on about it in detail. Eddie just happens to be cheating with men, supposedly, so that's what's being discussed.



But it didn't sound like it was about him cheating.  It sounded like they were referring to him before he married Tamara.


----------



## cdtracing

Tropigal3 said:


> I don't see Tamra using that as a story line at all.  Wouldn't make sense to do something like that to her own husband.  Sad that nothing is off limits with these shows.  But these ladies should know what they are getting themselves into upon signing their contract.



A normal person wouldn't but Tamra has already exploited her daughter for a storyline & drama so why would Eddie be off limits?  I don't really follow the rumors other than the snippets from the show, which I only catch on a rerun occasionally, but it appears the rumors are questioning Eddie's sexuality concerning something that may or may not have happened before he married Tamra.  It doesn't appear that he's cheated on her, unless I missed something.  Like @AECornell said, Viki made up a cancer story with/about Brooks even though she still claims she was also a victim of that scam.  Nothing seems to be off limits to these women or this show. SMDH


----------



## Bentley1

bagnshoofetish said:


> But it didn't sound like it was about him cheating.  It sounded like they were referring to him before he married Tamara.


Oh really, I didn't pick up on that part. I swear I half watch these shows lately.


----------



## Tropigal3

Brooks made up the cancer thing for sympathy because no one liked him.  Vicki went with it for the same reason.  

On the other hand, I simply cannot see Tamra using a storyline about her husband being gay/bisexual.  She clearly loves and adores Eddie and he's been good for her.  The contract would probably state that their entire lives are up for grabs.  But to use that particular story line about her own husband, I just don't see it.  

I agree to disagree.


----------



## TC1

Vicki & Brooks used the cancer storyline just like the other ladies used the whole "lets expose the fact that Brooks doesn't have cancer" as THEIR story. Most people would never question someone being ill unless they were tipped off.


----------



## ck2802

TC1 said:


> Vicki & Brooks used the cancer storyline just like the other ladies used the whole "lets expose the fact that Brooks doesn't have cancer" as THEIR story. Most people would never question someone being ill unless they were tipped off.



I questioned someone who claimed they had cancer a few years ago.  Purely because what they said didn't make sense.  Just like Brooks & Vicki. 
This person didn't have cancer either.


----------



## TC1

ck2802 said:


> I questioned someone who claimed they had cancer a few years ago.  Purely because what they said didn't make sense.  Just like Brooks & Vicki.
> This person didn't have cancer either.


The Real Housewives are all fed storylines one after another. I personally feel that the ladies were lead to question the validity.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bentley1 said:


> Oh really, I didn't pick up on that part. I swear I half watch these shows lately.



Me too.  I feel your pain! [emoji23] 

But no I don't recall anyone ever saying that he was cheating on Tam with another man or woman.


----------



## Megs

I know someone said it above, but I've also heard the same thing more than once from people on different RH series that they need to present their storyline before the season begins. There are a lot of takes and pushing the drama for the camera, but I feel like that's pretty obvious!


----------



## ck2802

TC1 said:


> The Real Housewives are all fed storylines one after another. I personally feel that the ladies were lead to question the validity.


I totally agree with that.  I don't think there is a script, but they are told where they are going to film & what they need to talk about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ck2802 said:


> I totally agree with that.  I don't think there is a script, but they are told where they are going to film & what they need to talk about.


there aren't scripts persay, but there are script writers on reality TV show.  All of what you mentioned above, totally takes away from why I liked the shows more in the beginning.  
Like Tamara's storyline this season - her daughter, should be off limits.  Especially since her daughter has asked her to not discuss their issue.  That lets me know Tamara doesn't have much else going on.
The new lady's storyline - her non existent breast cancer..  pathetic.
Gretchen coming back - for the sole purpose of stirring up rumors about Eddie.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> there aren't scripts persay, but there are script writers on reality TV show.  All of what you mentioned above, totally takes away from why I liked the shows more in the beginning.
> Like Tamara's storyline this season - her daughter, should be off limits.  Especially since her daughter has asked her to not discuss their issue.  That lets me know Tamara doesn't have much else going on.
> *The new lady's storyline - her non existent breast cancer..  pathetic.*
> Gretchen coming back - for the sole purpose of stirring up rumors about Eddie.


more like desperate, borderline sick.....either tell the truth or or shut the he$$ up about it...not a topic to dance around


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> there aren't scripts persay, but there are script writers on reality TV show.  All of what you mentioned above, totally takes away from why I liked the shows more in the beginning.
> Like Tamara's storyline this season - her daughter, should be off limits.  Especially since her daughter has asked her to not discuss their issue.  That lets me know Tamara doesn't have much else going on.
> The new lady's storyline - her non existent breast cancer..  pathetic.
> Gretchen coming back - for the sole purpose of stirring up rumors about Eddie.



Yes I agree, their children should be off limits, adult or not.  And yep I can see one of the other ladies stirring rumors about Eddie and anyone else for that matter.  It's kinda of sad that "reality" tv has turned to this type of desperation.  My enjoyment has always been watching how the rich live, their clothes, homes and any "normalcy" in their lives.  Now it's more about how much drama and ill-will each person can stir up.  This is not normal in any way.  IMO of course.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes I agree, their children should be off limits, adult or not.  And yep I can see one of the other ladies stirring rumors about Eddie and anyone else for that matter.  It's kinda of sad that "reality" tv has turned to this type of desperation.  My enjoyment has always been watching how the rich live, their clothes, homes and any "normalcy" in their lives.  Now it's more about how much drama and ill-will each person can stir up.  This is not normal in any way.  IMO of course.



"Rich" is a relative term with these shows.  IMO the OC housewives (for the exception of maybe Lydia and Peggy) are living "upper middle class" lifestyles and aren't really "rich" by SoCal standards.  All of them most likely have a heap of debt and lease all those nice cars.  Thats the SoCal way.  So many people lease and borrow money to appear rich here.  The truly rich would never be on these shows, especially old money.
I live in the heart of SoCal.  I see it all around me every day.


----------



## horse17

bagnshoofetish said:


> "Rich" is a relative term with these shows.  IMO the OC housewives (for the exception of maybe Lydia and Peggy) are living "upper middle class" lifestyles and aren't really "rich" by SoCal standards.  *All of them most likely have a heap of debt and lease all those nice cars.  Thats the SoCal way.  So many people lease and borrow money to appear rich here.  The truly rich would never be on these shows, especially old money.*
> I live in the heart of SoCal.  I see it all around me every day.


this is so true....so, do you think Lydia is better off financially than Vicki? to me, it appears that Lydia is upper middle class as well...


----------



## TC1

horse17 said:


> this is so true....so, do you think Lydia is better off financially than Vicki? to me, it appears that Lydia is upper middle class as well...


Lydia's PARENTS have money and she was raised with it. Vicki made her own...I do feel like she does fairly well with her insurance businesses.


----------



## AECornell

Vicki has worked incredibly hard and made all that money on her own. I would say she's rich. She's no bill gates but a millionaire is rich to me.

Lydia has family money but she's still rich.

Tamra is middle class. If it wasn't for the show she wouldn't have a ton of money. Lizzie has family money but she's upper middle class. Shannon is rich. Heather is rich. Gretchen is middle class if anything. I would say Meghan is rich-ish but not loaded. 

Who else had been on this damn show. It's been on forever.


----------



## horse17

what does Lydias family do? to me, her and her mother appear to be more middle class...(?)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

horse17 said:


> this is so true....so, do you think Lydia is better off financially than Vicki? to me, it appears that Lydia is upper middle class as well...



Oh absolutely but only because she comes from a wealthy family.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

TC1 said:


> Lydia's PARENTS have money and she was raised with it. Vicki made her own...I do feel like she does fairly well with her insurance businesses.



Isn't her business a franchise she bought into though?  Not saying she doesn't work hard but its not like she started the company as she wants people to believe.  Everythings an illusion with these people.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

horse17 said:


> what does Lydias family do? to me, her and her mother appear to be more middle class...(?)



I believe Lydias grandfather is some kind of real estate developer?


----------



## horse17

^ interesting...I just dont see Lydia living a glam life.......


----------



## AECornell

bagnshoofetish said:


> Isn't her business a franchise she bought into though?  Not saying she doesn't work hard but its not like she started the company as she wants people to believe.  Everythings an illusion with these people.



No COTO is her business she started. She has a ton of branches of it. It's not easy to find out with quick google search.


----------



## baghagg

Lydia:  "Orange County is a small town. ."

(smh) lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cafecreme15

A lot of boobs and surgery on tonight's episode...


----------



## cafecreme15

Why is Shannon playing volleyball in white jeans and a silk shirt?


----------



## cafecreme15

Ugh I hate Shannon more every week. I think Lydia hit the nail on the head about why she is so desperate to not have Vicki and Tamra make up.


----------



## beantownSugar

Shannon has got to go. At this point I am convinced she has been abused, she is clinging onto a dead marriage, their children are going to be damaged from seeing their twisted unhealthy relationship, David is miserable. I literally cannot stand seeing Shannon on my television anymore.


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Why is Shannon playing volleyball in white jeans and a silk shirt?


AND wearing Van Cleef and Arpels?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cafecreme15

baghagg said:


> AND wearing Van Cleef and Arpels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Right? TWO long VCA necklaces at that. As if we needed anymore evidence that this woman is unbalanced.


----------



## coutureinatl

From something in 2013 I found so her wealth probably has changed

McLaughlin was born rich the only child in a family who helped transform Canadian television. Lydia is the *granddaughter of Canadian media mogul Geoff Stirling*. Geoff was inducted in the 2001 CAB Broadcast Hall of Fame for launching NTV the first 24 hour television station in Canada. *He is worth over $100 million.*

Lydia currently lives in Dana Point California with her husband Doug a Laguna beach based web designer and art gallery owner. He is worth $15 million. The couple were married in 2006 and have two children together. Lydia co owns the art gallery and founded a luxury marketing agency called SkyLab media. Lydia and Doug donate 20% of their art gallery proceeds to various charities in and around Laguna Beach. The couple also worked together on Beverly Hills Lifestyle Magazine which they founded and are the editors. Lydia started her own jewelry line called Lydia M Jewelry in 2011. T*oday she is worth $15 million.*


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> "Rich" is a relative term with these shows.  IMO the OC housewives (for the exception of maybe Lydia and Peggy) are living "upper middle class" lifestyles and aren't really "rich" by SoCal standards.  All of them most likely have a heap of debt and lease all those nice cars.  Thats the SoCal way.  So many people lease and borrow money to appear rich here.  The truly rich would never be on these shows, especially old money.
> I live in the heart of SoCal.  I see it all around me every day.


Vicki works hard and has a successful business. She's rich isn't she?

And Peggy.. I wonder if they have excellent credit.


----------



## Jayne1

coutureinatl said:


> From something in 2013 I found so her wealth probably has changed
> 
> McLaughlin was born rich the only child in a family who helped transform Canadian television. Lydia is the *granddaughter of Canadian media mogul Geoff Stirling*. Geoff was inducted in the 2001 CAB Broadcast Hall of Fame for launching NTV the first 24 hour television station in Canada. *He is worth over $100 million.*
> 
> Lydia currently lives in Dana Point California with her husband Doug a Laguna beach based web designer and art gallery owner. He is worth $15 million. The couple were married in 2006 and have two children together. Lydia co owns the art gallery and founded a luxury marketing agency called SkyLab media. Lydia and Doug donate 20% of their art gallery proceeds to various charities in and around Laguna Beach. The couple also worked together on Beverly Hills Lifestyle Magazine which they founded and are the editors. Lydia started her own jewelry line called Lydia M Jewelry in 2011. T*oday she is worth $15 million.*


I've said this before -- Lydia's grandfather was famous in the Maritimes, not the rest of Canada.  He certainly didn't pass on his eccentricity to his kids.

I was googling the guy, since I had never heard of him and saw this photo from his youth.  Who does he remind you of?


----------



## lulilu

^^^Sounds like he was well known enough in his industry.  And 100 million is rich to me.


----------



## TC1

I'm Canadian and I've never heard of him..but hey..$100 million sounds good to me 
her mom has been on the show a lot and seems very quirky whereas she has said her dad is very conservative.


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, I agree with other posters, watching Shannon is becoming overwhelming. That woman has some serious problems going on.
And she is frightened to death that Tamra and Vicki might make up. From Tamra's comments, she seems to be becoming overwhelmed as well by Shannon. I don't think that friendship is going to last. Friendship, it's more obsession with Shannon. Who phones a friend 25 times a day!!  I'm sure at first, Tamra was into it, the joint bashing of Vicki (she did phone Shannon the moment after she got off the phone with Vicki) but must be growing tired of it.
Tammi Sue don't like to be told what the do. Shannon screaming at her to come to her at Kellie's party - the more she demanded, the less interested Tamra was.

It reminded me of when Shannon went crazy at Lizzie's party a few seasons ago. She's one weird women. Of course, Bravo and Andy must just love it, the filming they show us, is almost cruel - gobbling the appetizers, ordering a large glass of vodka, and then wandering around muttering to herself.


----------



## elle-mo

Lydia's Grandfather looks like Marlon Brando...


----------



## lulilu

elle-mo said:


> Lydia's Grandfather looks like Marlon Brando...



He's  handsome for sure.

What about when Shannon ran into the kitchen and commanded Tammi to "come" "now!"  She's a complete lunatic and is becoming more and more controlling/desperately holding on to Tamra.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> ^^^Sounds like he was well known enough in his industry.  And 100 million is rich to me.


If that amount is true. Is it ever accurate?


----------



## Jayne1

elle-mo said:


> Lydia's Grandfather looks like Marlon Brando...


I was thinking this guy:


----------



## TC1

Shannon ordering a drink..complaining to the bartender then muttering to herself had me LOL ing


----------



## Bentley1

Shannon has really creepy vibes this season, moreso than usual. I feel bad for her poor daughters seeing their mother behave this way on TV. 

The grandfather reminds me of Paul Newman.


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> He's  handsome for sure.
> 
> What about when Shannon ran into the kitchen and commanded Tammi to "come" "now!"  She's a complete lunatic and is becoming more and more controlling/desperately holding on to Tamra.


Shannon must leave this show!! Even if she doesn't realize it, she's in extreme mental pain and needs to deal with it.   She's desperate to control Tamra which is abnormal, and her constant outbursts are disgusting to watch.  I actually loved how Lydia reacted to her unstable behavior at the party by telling her that there's always  drama when she's around Shannon.  I truly believe that Shannon has major mental health issues which need extensive therapy.  It would be best for her to get off the show and get the necessary medical help for the sake of her daughters.  For Shannon's sake, I don't think the world needs to see this breakdown.


----------



## nastasja

I doubt Shannon will leave the show. Especially if she actually launches her restaurant. Imagine what the stress of managing a business will do to her! 
It will be an entire season of new content (I.e. more crying, screaming, sloppy Shannon scenes).


----------



## luckylove

Bentley1 said:


> Shannon has really creepy vibes this season, moreso than usual. I feel bad for her poor daughters seeing their mother behave this way on TV.
> 
> The grandfather reminds me of Paul Newman.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, and the kids have been exposed to far too much of the parental drama. I cringed when David was saying Grace at dinner and prayed that he and Shannon could get back to the place they were in at the vow renewal a year ago.... Must they always expose the kids to each and every swing of the relationship pendulum?? Incredibly damaging to them.


----------



## imgg

I'm so glad I stopped watching!  I tried and watched two minutes and deleted all 5 episodes I saved.   The description of Shannon on here is enough for me to never go back!


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> If that amount is true. Is it ever accurate?



I have no idea.  I was referencing a post above that used that figure.  Who knows?


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> I have no idea.  I was referencing a post above that used that figure.  Who knows?


The thing is, I don't think many of them are as rich as they pretend.


----------



## Prufrock613

imgg said:


> I'm so glad I stopped watching!  I tried and watched two minutes and deleted all 5 episodes I saved.   The description of Shannon on here is enough for me to never go back!


This show has truly jumped the shark.  I usually FF all of T & V scenes...please, Bravo- enough!  Either reach a truce or be DONE.  I'd rather watch Girly Girl and Aspen drool on one another.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Shannon and her histrionics are getting old!!


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Shannon has really creepy vibes this season, moreso than usual. I feel bad for her poor daughters seeing their mother behave this way on TV.
> 
> *The grandfather reminds me of Paul Newman.*



me too!


----------



## JNH14

AECornell said:


> Vicki has worked incredibly hard and made all that money on her own. I would say she's rich. She's no bill gates but a millionaire is rich to me.
> 
> Lydia has family money but she's still rich.
> 
> Tamra is middle class. If it wasn't for the show she wouldn't have a ton of money. Lizzie has family money but she's upper middle class. Shannon is rich. Heather is rich. Gretchen is middle class if anything. I would say Meghan is rich-ish but not loaded.
> 
> Who else had been on this damn show. It's been on forever.



Meghan's husband Jim Edmonds is loaded-his net worth is $35 million...so she is more than richish! [emoji4] At least I think she's very rich! [emoji6]


----------



## rockhollow

chaneljewel said:


> Shannon must leave this show!! Even if she doesn't realize it, she's in extreme mental pain and needs to deal with it.   She's desperate to control Tamra which is abnormal, and her constant outbursts are disgusting to watch.  I actually loved how Lydia reacted to her unstable behavior at the party by telling her that there's always  drama when she's around Shannon.  I truly believe that Shannon has major mental health issues which need extensive therapy.  It would be best for her to get off the show and get the necessary medical help for the sake of her daughters.  For Shannon's sake, I don't think the world needs to see this breakdown.




It reminded me of Jaq on New Jersey, when she was imploding with craziness. It's sad that the voice of reason is Lydia.
And now to take on the stress of opening a restaurant with no support from David is a recipe for disaster. At least she seems to have hired people to do many of the things needed.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

JNH14 said:


> Meghan's husband Jim Edmonds is loaded-his net worth is $35 million...so she is more than richish! [emoji4] At least I think she's very rich! [emoji6]


Maybe Jimbo got her to sign a pre-nup....would not be surprised since he barely films with or even live with her.....and don't blame him...she is insufferable.


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> Maybe Jimbo got her to sign a pre-nup....would not be surprised since he barely films with or even live with her.....and don't blame him...she is insufferable.


Oh,  for sure she signed a prenup....plus he needs to protect his kids..also, Meghan is his third wife


----------



## Jayne1

JNH14 said:


> Meghan's husband Jim Edmonds is loaded-his net worth is $35 million...so she is more than richish! [emoji4] At least I think she's very rich! [emoji6]


And he doesn't seem to be extending himself with mansions and multiple sports cars. Or maybe he is and he's not showing off for the cameras, which I am thankful for.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> And he doesn't seem to be extending himself with mansions and multiple sports cars. Or maybe he is and he's not showing off for the cameras, which I am thankful for.



Yes!  I like the ones who are low key.

RE: lydia's grandfathers pic...Kevin Costner came to mind.  Similar face shape and eyes.  Very handsome.


----------



## Prufrock613

Lydia actually has a brother, so she is not the only person in the Keebler Elf family.
I'm sorry , I don't like to do this but she looks like a Keebler elf


----------



## Jayne1

Prufrock613 said:


> Lydia actually has a brother, so she is not the only person in the Keebler Elf family.
> I'm sorry , I don't like to do this but she looks like a Keebler elf


She bought teeth that are way too big for her mouth. I find it distracting and I keep waiting to see if she can get her lips around them.


----------



## AECornell

Are you sure those aren't her real teeth? They look like to me.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> This show has truly jumped the shark.  I usually FF all of T & V scenes...please, Bravo- enough!  Either reach a truce or be DONE.  I'd rather watch Girly Girl and Aspen drool on one another.


The desperately need a recast or end this series.  Last season I was hanging on to string because I found Heather somewhat interesting, although I didn't like her.  Watching ladies scream constantly like these girls do is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Creativelyswank

What is going on with Peggy's face? At times she looks very attractive and then she gets in the car and suddenly I am seeing angles unknown to typical facial features. Sometimes I think these women's pursuit of youth backfires and actually prematurely ages them.


----------



## rockhollow

And what's up with her (Peggy) hair? It usually looks terrible. You'd think she'd be able to afford to have someone style it.


----------



## MKB0925

I just caught up on the past couple of weeks. That scene with Shannon and David on the couch was brutal to watch...she is trying to talk to him and he has no response, then gets up to check on the girls making diner. Just awful...they need to divorce for sure. Then her becoming unhinged once again at Kelly's party...just terrible!


----------



## horse17

I would rather have Alexis back instead of peggy and/or kelly


----------



## coconutsboston

Creativelyswank said:


> What is going on with Peggy's face? At times she looks very attractive and then she gets in the car and suddenly I am seeing angles unknown to typical facial features. Sometimes I think these women's pursuit of youth backfires and actually prematurely ages them.


The garish makeup she wears doesn't help with her cause, either.


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> The garish makeup she wears doesn't help with her cause, either.


She has such a hard look much of the time. I don't care for her.  She, Kelly and Shannon all need to go.  I'd rather watch Heather than any of them.


----------



## Bentley1

I agree, I'm not a Peggy fan at all. I don't feel she brings anything to the show and is obnoxious on top of it. She's struggling to fit into the mix and it's awkward to watch, I'd rather have Heather back or even Alexis.

Lydia needs to go as well, why is she even back? And the "cut his balls off" nonsense for the past 3 episodes is tired and annoying. She thinks it's so cute and funny, meanwhile she sounds like an uneducated ditz. Struggling for a storyline much, Lydia.
Shannon, I think it's pretty clear this woman needs to check into some sort of mental facility.


----------



## jmaemonte

Bentley1 said:


> I agree, I'm not a Peggy fan at all. I don't feel she brings anything to the show and is obnoxious on top of it. She's struggling to fit into the mix and it's awkward to watch, I'd rather have Heather back or even Alexis.
> 
> Lydia needs to go as well, why is she even back? And the "cut his balls off" nonsense for the past 3 episodes is tired and annoying. She thinks it's so cute and funny, meanwhile she sounds like an uneducated ditz. Struggling for a storyline much, Lydia.
> Shannon, I think it's pretty clear this woman needs to check into some sort of mental facility.



We are on the same wavelength


----------



## Bentley1

jmaemonte said:


> We are on the same wavelength


Yes!! here and on Shahs lol


----------



## Prufrock613

http://www.realitytea.com/2017/09/2...e-vicki-gunvalsons-claims-didnt-invite-party/

Vicki can not stop lying.


----------



## swags

They need a housewife that says:
"Vicki, you were in on the Brooks scam, denying it will not make us believe you"
"Shannon your weight is not Vickis fault, you are extremely unhappy with yourself and your marriage. There must be some truth to what Vicki said for your reaction"
"Tamara, Eddie could be gay"
"Peggy, those cars are ugly"


----------



## bag-princess

JNH14 said:


> Meghan's husband Jim Edmonds is loaded-his net worth is $35 million...so she is more than richish! [emoji4] At least I think she's very rich! [emoji6]



Key words- his net worth!  He had it before her and I bet he has made sure he will have it after her! He’s not sharing that candle empire! [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

Prufrock613 said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/09/2...e-vicki-gunvalsons-claims-didnt-invite-party/
> 
> Vicki can not stop lying.


I read this too.  Icky Viki is a total hypocrite!! She denied inviting him to her birthday party when there's proof she did.  She continues to deny she lied about Brook's cancer but she's on video admitting she frabricated the story for sympathy & compassion.  Girl, pick a lane.  This woman is pathalogical & for the life of me, I can't comprehend why Steve would want to have a relationship with Crazy!!!  He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess it's Vicki's way to just keep denying even with video proof out there. She's the same as Shannon, just keep denying and maybe it will go away.
In some ways, Vicki is so smart, she created her insurance business and must be ethical about it or else it wouldn't have flourished like it has, why does she think that lying on TV is going to cut it.
Does she really think it makes for good TV?
I've always liked Vicki on the show, but she's making it hard with refusing to own up to the Brooks' scandal. I bet it would fade away more if she's just owned up to her involvement.


----------



## cdtracing

^^^ I never really cared for Vickie to begin with but she's evolved into one of the biggest, hypocritical, lying A-hole I've ever seen.  I would not buy a cup of coffee from her!  Her business may be flourishing, but being so unethical &  untruthful in her personal life has got to seep into her business life.  This woman is a POS!!
Steve should run for his life!!!


----------



## swags

Why did Ricky and Tamra fall out?


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Why did Ricky and Tamra fall out?


Tamra said when he wasn't included in her baptism that he told her he would be "out to destroy her" you know..as friends do in this scramble for a relevant storyline


----------



## horse17

w


swags said:


> Why did Ricky and Tamra fall out?


who's Ricky?


----------



## coconutsboston

horse17 said:


> w
> 
> who's Ricky?



The best man in her wedding with Eddie


----------



## caitlin1214

TC1 said:


> Shannon ordering a drink..complaining to the bartender then muttering to herself had me LOL ing


That was weird. This isn't Will & Grace and Shannon isn't Karen talking to "Smitty". 

(When Karen calls the bartender "Smitty" - not bothering to learn his real name and laughing when the bartender tells her a tragic tale of their lives, it's funny because it's Karen.)

Shannon muttering to the bartender is just strange. She can't make it about her with the ladies at the party, so she vents to someone who has to listen to her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Peggy can’t get her cancer lie straight


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> Peggy can’t get her cancer lie straight



I know what the heck is that about??


----------



## horse17

Peggy's weird...she's also a terrible actress....who the he$$ dances around anything to do with cancer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Peggy's weird...she's also a terrible actress....who the he$$ dances around anything to do with cancer?


a liar.  It's either you have it or you don't...  Her own husband seemed confused when asked about it.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Am I the only one who doesn't think Lydia is "the voice of reason"?  In my opinion, she is a sanctimonious busybody and a sound argument could be made that she is gaslighting Shannon. That's a pretty despicable thing to do to someone who is hanging onto her sanity by a thread.


----------



## horse17

GaudyGirl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Lydia is "the voice of reason"?  In my opinion, she is a sanctimonious busybody and a sound argument could be made that she is gaslighting Shannon. That's a pretty despicable thing to do to someone who is hanging onto her sanity by a thread.


I agree..theres something about her....sort of passive aggressive...making sure the whole world knows she's holier than thou..


----------



## horse17

^ plus, the whole "cut your ba$$s off" is disgusting..really Lydia?....the need to tell this to the world?
she doesn't even seem to feel (a little) bad about the fact that her husband will have to go thru this..


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Peggy can’t get her cancer lie straight



No she can't!  I'm so tired of the OC women and their cancer exploitation shtick.


----------



## Tivo

Do we really think Peggy is lying about her health? That is a huge front and center thing to lie about. Bigger than Vickie and Brooks because this is about herself.


----------



## cafecreme15

What the heck was Megan's problem about Vicki being sick? She had a really bad case of the flu and went to the doctor to see what was wrong. I fail to see what's abnormal or funny about that?


----------



## DiorT

Funny how Lydia can't discuss her boob job in front of men while in her bathing suit, but she has no issue talking about cutting off her husbands balls every chance she gets.  Why is that ok?


----------



## TC1

Peggy pretending not to understand slang AGAIN as an English major with a degree. Then Kelly "Didn't you go to UCLA?"
I mean come on..who's never heard the term peanut gallery


----------



## Bentley1

DiorT said:


> Funny how Lydia can't discuss her boob job in front of men while in her bathing suit, but she has no issue talking about cutting off her husbands balls every chance she gets.  Why is that ok?


Right?! And it appears it's part of her main storyline since it's been going on for like 5 episodes and next week she's having that stupid Balls Voyage party. I would FF through the whole thing but it looks like there's going to be some drama on the boat


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Peggy pretending not to understand slang AGAIN as an English major with a degree. Then Kelly "Didn't you go to UCLA?"
> I mean come on..who's never heard the term peanut gallery


Peggy may or may not have gone to/graduated from UCLA as an English major;  however,  she is not born here in the US nor raised here from birth, as her accent suggests .   As such, there would be/could be a "lost in translation" scenario not indicative whatsoever of her education (or lack thereof).  I don't go for her or Lydia, but I did feel bad for her in that scene.  Additionally, her cancer scare is being played with for a storyline,  which is demeaning to her (though she is going along with it) and for those amongst us who have suffered from or have family members who have suffered..

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Do we really think Peggy is lying about her health? That is a huge front and center thing to lie about. Bigger than Vickie and Brooks because this is about herself.


No I don't think she's lying I think there might be some truth to her family history and perhaps maybe she had a call back on a mammogram who really knows it could have been more but she's definitely making the most of it and milking some sympathy or attention from it which is gross


----------



## swags

The doctor they showed in the Peggy flashback called it pre-invasive cancer. 
I cannot believe they are stretching out Lydias husbands balls for so many episodes. She must have nothing else of interest in the archives.


----------



## caitlin1214

horse17 said:


> ^ plus, the whole "cut your ba$$s off" is disgusting..really Lydia?....the need to tell this to the world?
> she doesn't even seem to feel (a little) bad about the fact that her husband will have to go thru this..


That's also not what happens. The vasectomy procedure doesn't even involve the testicles. It involves the penis. More specifically, the vas deferens. (It's cut/tied off.)
(I figure, since it's a medical procedure, I'd like to use medical terms.)

Do I need to send Lydia the Family Guy Vasectomy Song?


----------



## lulilu

caitlin1214 said:


> That's also not what happens. The vasectomy procedure doesn't even involve the testicles. It involves the penis. More specifically, the vas deferens. (It's cut/tied off.)
> (I figure, since it's a medical procedure, I'd like to use medical terms.)
> 
> Do I need to send Lydia the Family Guy Vasectomy Song?



She knows.  She thinks she's being cute and funny.  Not.


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> She knows.  She thinks she's being cute and funny.  Not.



Playing dumb is never cute or funny in people over the age of 8. Never understood why some women think otherwise.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> The doctor they showed in the Peggy flashback called it pre-invasive cancer.
> I cannot believe they are stretching out Lydias husbands balls for so many episodes. She must have nothing else of interest in the archives.



"stretching out his balls..." [emoji23]


----------



## bisbee

cafecreme15 said:


> What the heck was Megan's problem about Vicki being sick? She had a really bad case of the flu and went to the doctor to see what was wrong. I fail to see what's abnormal or funny about that?


I didn't get that...I thought the laughter was about Vicki having the flu, but it was, of course, the very worst, rare type of flu you can get.  Isn't that the way it always goes for Vicki?


----------



## cafecreme15

bisbee said:


> I didn't get that...I thought the laughter was about Vicki having the flu, but it was, of course, the very worst, rare type of flu you can get.  Isn't that the way it always goes for Vicki?


Ah, this could've been it. But still, laughing at someone who has the flu isn't very nice behavior.


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> Peggy may or may not have gone to/graduated from UCLA as an English major;  however,  she is not born here in the US nor raised here from birth, as her accent suggests .   As such, there would be/could be a "lost in translation" scenario not indicative whatsoever of her education (or lack thereof).  I don't go for her or Lydia, but I did feel bad for her in that scene.  Additionally, her cancer scare is being played with for a storyline,  which is demeaning to her (though she is going along with it) and for those amongst us who have suffered from or have family members who have suffered..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


if not for her cancer story (which I think is fake, she can't even give a straight 'yes or no' answer to a seemingly straightforward question), she wouldn't have a storyline.  So I blame her.  At anytime she could have said "no, this is off limits".  
Still don't understand what her husband does business wise.  I just think they are all around not as wealthy as they are trying to come off


----------



## bagsforme

If Peggy is going to put it out there about the cancer, then make it perfectly clear.  Don't dance around the questions.  Makes her look stupid and she's hiding something.  I don't think its a fake story.  She was told she had precancerous cells and with her family history decided to get surgery.  Thats her decision.  But be straight with the story.  
I'm over her acting dumb with the phrases she doesn't understand.  

I felt bad for Lydia not being included in the dinner.  Isn't that what everyone wants is just to be included.  I hate when I see people I know on social media doing stuff and I'm like "why wasn't I invited".


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm not getting Peggy not understanding US slang.  Shes been here long enough to absorb the vernacular.  She went to UCLA and never heard slang there?  I call BS.  Her and her husband are just trying to 'Jessica Simpsonize' her.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Ah, this could've been it. But still, laughing at someone who has the flu isn't very nice behavior.



Well there is nothing nice about Meghan - she so awful and the most narcissist of the bunch. How she attacks all the ladies is pathetic.


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> Well there is nothing nice about Meghan - she so awful and the most narcissist of the bunch. How she attacks all the ladies is pathetic.


agree...I def think she has a bit of  mean streak


----------



## rockhollow

WillstarveforLV said:


> Well there is nothing nice about Meghan - she so awful and the most narcissist of the bunch. How she attacks all the ladies is pathetic.


 
I agree, I guess she thinks this is her storyline.  I don't think she's really interested in being a mom, her husband is alway MIA, and if it wasn't for the show, none of the ladies would be hanging out with her.

I also agree with the posts about Peggy. She's the one that choose her  cancer/mastectomy to be her storyline, just tell it like it is, instead of all these half answers.
And quit being so wishy-washy. She keeps saying she's ready to take the ladies on, and acts aggressive, then retreats and tries to hide behind the excuse that she doesn't understand. I don't believe her that she doesn't understand what is being said.
I didn't like that the ladies were trying to insinuate that she didn't have cancer, but Peggy wasn't helping with her weird, confusing answers.

Shannon really should buck up and leave this show, it's not doing her any favours. Bravo and Andy will continue to show her in the worst ways, and I thinks she's very fragile, about to really have a breakdown.
She needs to go home and get out of her toxic marriage and work on her life without cameras.
Ole Tammy Sue is not her friend, and the more Shannon depends on her, the more she's going to be hurt when Tamra betrays her. Tamra is already tired of her.
Vicki must be strong enough to take the on/off relationship with Tamra, but I think it will shatter Shannon.


----------



## pjhm

This must be the final season, just like Ladies of London's was-very weak and uninteresting story lines-some too cringe worthy to watch. They are up against Dancing with the stars, so expect ratings to be low.


----------



## cafecreme15

pjhm said:


> This must be the final season, just like Ladies of London's was-very weak and uninteresting story lines-some too cringe worthy to watch. They are up against Dancing with the stars, so expect ratings to be low.


I do miss Ladies of London though, if only for Caroline Stanbury. I think she may be getting a new show? She signed a contract with the same production company who does KUWTK. But in contrast, I don't think there are any redeeming personalities on RHOOC that save the show for me. Im sick of all of them. The housewives franchise in general has gone awry in my opinion.


----------



## bagsforme

I wonder if Peggy feels like she has to say it was cancer so people won't judge her for having the mastectomy.  There is nothing wrong with doing a preventive procedure.  When the ladies say so you didn't have cancer, she then retreats and says yes it was.  I don't like it either when the ladies insinuate she didn't have it.  Seems like they only think it should be done if she did have it.  Even Megan said her mom didn't  have it and had breasts removed preventively.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't know, I don't blame them for thinking she may not have had cancer bc of the way she's handling the information she's putting out. She's badically lying by telling Shannon the test came back negative now she's saying it came back positive for cancer, then when they say "oh so you had cancer," she goes back to playing with words and saying no. One of these stories is a lie. She changes the info based on how the conversation is going and who she's talking to. It's annoying and bizarre and I would question if she actually had cancer as well.


----------



## Bentley1

Kelly is apparently getting a divorce after cops were called 11 times. 

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...y&utm_medium=Partner&utm_campaign=relicagency


----------



## baghagg

Bentley1 said:


> Kelly is apparently getting a divorce after cops were called 11 times.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...y&utm_medium=Partner&utm_campaign=relicagency


Wow


----------



## cafecreme15

Bentley1 said:


> Kelly is apparently getting a divorce after cops were called 11 times.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...y&utm_medium=Partner&utm_campaign=relicagency


Yikes, can't say I'm surprised though


----------



## swags

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes, can't say I'm surprised though


I agree, her crazy ups and downs on the show aren't an act.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Kelly is a mean and nasty drunk.  According to that article she had to attend 10 AA meetings which tells me she is a violent drunk too.  A divorce won't solve her problems if she continues to drink.


----------



## caitlin1214

bisbee said:


> I didn't get that...I thought the laughter was about Vicki having the flu, but it was, of course, the very worst, rare type of flu you can get.  Isn't that the way it always goes for Vicki?


I didn't see them laughing over Vicki being sick, either. I saw the laughter as "Here we go! Vicki's dramatizing everything AGAIN!"


----------



## pjhm

Maybe the husband called the cops on Kelly, she's a mean, mad drunk and I can see her being violent.


----------



## Bentley1

pjhm said:


> Maybe the husband called the cops on Kelly, she's a mean, mad drunk and I can see her being violent.


Could most definitely be the case!


----------



## coconutsboston

cafecreme15 said:


> Playing dumb is never cute or funny in people over the age of 8. Never understood why some women think otherwise.



I actually looked up how old Lydia is after the most recent episode. I despise that "i'm so silly and sooooooooo adorable tee hee hee" act she puts on.


----------



## coconutsboston

Kelly has always talked about wanting out of that marriage.  Did her husband  ever go back to work at LeapFrog or is he still not working? Is her family wealthy?


----------



## Prufrock613

coconutsboston said:


> Kelly has always talked about wanting out of that marriage.  Did her husband  ever go back to work at LeapFrog or is he still not working? Is her family wealthy?


Did she say something about him selling his part/ or the entire company, then he retired?  Between her violent outburst & her distracting boobage, I find it hard to remember anything relatively normal, that she says.


----------



## TheAnaVega

WillstarveforLV said:


> Maybe Jimbo got her to sign a pre-nup....would not be surprised since he barely films with or even live with her.....and don't blame him...she is insufferable.



She did sign one


----------



## TheAnaVega

horse17 said:


> I would rather have Alexis back instead of peggy and/or kelly


I'd hate to see Alexis back with her conman husbands "money" 

No thanks


----------



## horse17

TheAnaVega said:


> I'd hate to see Alexis back with her conman husbands "money"
> 
> No thanks


Aren't they all conmen?


----------



## Prufrock613

horse17 said:


> Aren't they all conmen?


Yes, but Jim was super sketchy.  Michael made his $ from a legit co. and stuck to it for years..and made out very well.  He never put the word of the lord in every sentence either, like Jesus signed Jim's check


----------



## Prufrock613

TheAnaVega said:


> I'd hate to see Alexis back with her conman husbands "money"
> 
> No thanks


Jesus Jugs needs to go away


----------



## cafecreme15

These colonics though...


----------



## GoGlam

Thank you Diko for explaining the cancer mystery. Makes sense now.  I think Peggy was just constantly answering their questions without getting to the full story... like "no, they didn't find cancer in the biopsy."  "Yes, I had cancer!" She did have cancer, except they initially told her she didn't.


----------



## cafecreme15

Is Lydia’s dad still alive, or are her parents just divorced?


----------



## GoGlam

cafecreme15 said:


> Is Lydia’s dad still alive, or are her parents just divorced?



I think they're still married (they said something when they had a party at her parents house), but he doesn't appear on camera.  Maybe it's for business reasons.


----------



## GoGlam

Dupe


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Not everything shows up on a mammogram.  Cancer can be sneaky.
She tested negative for the gene.
They biopsied anyway.
They found cancerous cells.
Thats the mystery of cancer.

Whats not to understand?


----------



## cafecreme15

GoGlam said:


> I think they're still married (they said something when they had a party at her parents house), but he doesn't appear on camera.  Maybe it's for business reasons.



Makes sense. I just wasn’t sure why they always refer to the house as Lydia’s moms house and not Lydia’s parents house


----------



## baghagg

Did anyone notice that the boat they used for the party was not spacious enough to accommodate the number of people aboard,  the camera men seemed to be having a hard time taping the scenes,  sometimes there wasn't enough space to include all in the scene being shot,  cutting people off weirdly,  etc. .   Yet, during Lydia's talking head scene,  they refer to a boat featured in their magazine and show a picture of a much larger boat /yacht, either insinuating (or outright stating) that this vessel was one in the same?  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> These colonics though...


Yeah, colonics are bizarre enough on their own,  but to do it for a reality TV show and bring a friend. ..  [emoji50] 


ETA:  and how about no one knowing where the colon is located? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

Not done watching the recorded episode yet, but I just wanted to pop in to say they did some clever editing, there. You know how, immediately before or after they show what happens to the ladies and their families, they'll show clips of what's going on around Orange County? Right after Lydia and her husband arrive at the doctor's office for the vasectomy, they show men golfing. 

(That's clever to me because they're hitting balls and I'm pretty sure what they were doing was called Slicing.)


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Do we really think Peggy is lying about her health? That is a huge front and center thing to lie about. Bigger than Vickie and Brooks because this is about herself.




And if we have to go through another one of Meghan’s investigations I will scream!!! She has way too much time on her hands!


----------



## bag-princess

TheAnaVega said:


> She did sign one




I keep telling y’all- Jim ain’t about to give her half of his candle empire!!! [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

WillstarveforLV said:


> Well there is nothing nice about Meghan - she so awful and the most narcissist of the bunch. How she attacks all the ladies is pathetic.



ITA she is so obviously not as thrilled and happy as she tries to make people think she is! She seems miserable and it is showing. She lied saying she wasn’t going to return to the show after the baby because she didn’t want to raise her in that environment and yet she’s back! I think being at home with the baby was all she thought it would be! She missed all the drama she claimed she wanted no part of anymore!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Can we please stop with the gross personal stuff on TV, last night was slightly nauseating.  Now we have a new cancer drama brewing and frankly and I don't even get it, if you begin to discuss your personal situation people will ask you questions about it and what is wrong with that, Peggy getting so mad over Shannon's husband asking questions was just lost on me.


----------



## cafecreme15

baghagg said:


> Yeah, colonics are bizarre enough on their own,  but to do it for a reality TV show and bring a friend. ..  [emoji50]
> 
> 
> ETA:  and how about no one knowing where the colon is located?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Right? Whole scene was a mess. Getting the colonic done in general on camera, Vicki crying on the table, and the tech not knowing where the colon is?!


----------



## rockhollow

We did see Lydia's dad briefly in an episode. They were at the parents house,  Lydia was showing her mom's crown collection in the kitchen and the dad was there.

Peggy allowed the cancer thing to be her story line, she's got to expect it to be talked about. 
I didn't think there was anything wrong with what David had to say on the boat. Deko (sp?) also did a confusing job of explaining the whole situation, and David was just questioning it to try and understand.
Peggy going on later that it was disgusting was really over the top - she's looking to create drama.

Again, Shannon is just not over David having the affair, she never missing a chance to bring it up.
Their relationship is broken, they way they interact is toxic and so uncomfortable. Both her mom and daughter looked like they were cringing at their comments to each other.
I really think Shannon wants David to be the one to leave, so she can always be the victim, poor me, my husband cheated and then left me. She'll have that as her matura forever.
She should be blaming her weight gain on her crappy marriage, not Vicki.


----------



## horse17

bag-princess said:


> ITA she is so obviously not as thrilled and happy as she tries to make people think she is! She seems miserable and it is showing. She lied saying she wasn’t going to return to the show after the baby because she didn’t want to raise her in that environment and yet she’s back! I think being at home with the baby was all she thought it would be! She missed all the drama she claimed she wanted no part of anymore!


you think Meghans miserable?  Im not a huge fan of hers, but I think while motherhood may be tiresome, she seems more content this season..no?


----------



## Bentley1

Peggy needs to go. Funny enough I like her husband, but she's annoying and weird.

Her poor daughters were looking at her like she's crazy when she was going off about David questioning her cancer. He had every right to question it, you bring it up every episode, are unclear about it and it's your storyline. She sucks at trying to create drama, it falls flat and she just ends up looking bizarre


----------



## Bentley1

Duplicate


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe i missed something, but didn't think David was being over the top asking about Peggy.  Her husband started talking about it, so it wasn't like he was being nosey.  He was trying to get an understanding of she does or doesn't have cancer.


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe i missed something, but didn't think David was being over the top asking about Peggy.  Her husband started talking about it, so it wasn't like he was being nosey.  He was trying to get an understanding of she does or doesn't have cancer.


Agreed. If someone didn't understand something and asked me (or my husband) to clarify, that's one thing. 

I could see how Peggy would be annoyed if it came across as an interrogation, like David somehow didn't believe Peggy or her husband, but I didn't see the conversation come across as that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Peggy needs to look at it like this - if she didn't want people to know, she should have NEVER made it part of the show.  
Because aside from the breast cancer, she doesn't even have a storyline.  So she MADE it where people question what's going on.


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> Peggy needs to look at it like this - if she didn't want people to know, she should have NEVER made it part of the show.
> Because aside from the breast cancer, she doesn't even have a storyline.  So she MADE it where people question what's going on.



Her storyline is breast cancer and not understanding slang.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yes, and Peggy's constant oh I don't know slang, what does that even mean is coming off as disingenuous, hard to believe she has never heard some of these phrases and yet her husband has, it's just not cute or funny after the first ten times.


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, and Peggy's constant oh I don't know slang, what does that even mean is coming off as disingenuous, hard to believe she has never heard some of these phrases and yet her husband has, it's just not cute or funny after the first ten times.



Yes, I don't think she comes off well in general either. I would understand if she couldn't comprehend certain slang when it isn't her first language. I speak other languages but can get a little lost if someone else utilizes current slang in my non native tongue. However, it is very unlikely she hasn't picked up on some after attending school and living here for quite some time.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

horse17 said:


> you think Meghans miserable?  Im not a huge fan of hers, but I think while motherhood may be tiresome, she seems more content this season..no?


All she does is cccccooommppplllainnnnn....."I'm hormonal...I'm a new mom....I 'm trying to pump.....I get no sleep.......blah blah, blah - for someone that was DESPERATE for pregnancy and motherhood, she certainly now does not seem grateful for anything and complains about anything and everything. I get total misery vibe from her no matter what in every episode.


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> All she does is cccccooommppplllainnnnn....."I'm hormonal...I'm a new mom....I 'm trying to pump.....I get no sleep.......blah blah, blah - for someone that was DESPERATE for pregnancy and motherhood, she certainly now does not seem grateful for anything and complains about anything and everything. I get total misery vibe from her no matter what in every episode.


lol...yeah, that's true...I forgot about the hormonal almost breakdown and the no sleep complaining


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe i missed something, but didn't think David was being over the top asking about Peggy.  Her husband started talking about it, so it wasn't like he was being nosey.  He was trying to get an understanding of she does or doesn't have cancer.



Agree but her husband could have explained it better.


----------



## lulilu

Have people watched WWHL?  They clearly have a hair person who hates the dated hair extensions the HWs wear and has convinced some of them to cut their hair -- Tamra and Peggy and I forget who else.  What a breath of fresh air instead of those dusty weaves in dated curled looks.


----------



## Prufrock613

I seriously want Vicki to stop saying casserole.  It makes her sound like June Cleaver.  "Here Michael (starring as the Beav) take this casserole to Mr and Mrs Perkins.  Their son didn't make first string on the team!"

I don't think I'll ever eat one again.


----------



## horse17

I think I actually understand Peggy's diagnosis after her husband explained it...this is how I understood it...

she had the gene test...negative.
.mamogram showed something....biopsy.
Biopsy showed nothing, but then she a lumpectomy to be safe
Lumpectomy showed C...?  Very small
Then she had the mastectomy to be proactive...

She really danced around the explanation...


----------



## Prufrock613

horse17 said:


> I think I actually understand Peggy's diagnosis after her husband explained it...this is how I understood it...
> 
> she had the gene test...negative.
> .mamogram showed something....biopsy.
> Biopsy showed nothing, but then she a lumpectomy to be safe
> Lumpectomy showed C...?  Very small
> Then she had the mastectomy to be proactive...
> 
> She really danced around the explanation...


How she was an English major at UCLA is beyond me...I'm thinking this is her storyline-


----------



## chaneljewel

Prufrock613 said:


> I seriously want Vicki to stop saying casserole.  It makes her sound like June Cleaver.  "Here Michael (starring as the Beav) take this casserole to Mr and Mrs Perkins.  Their son didn't make first string on the team!"
> 
> I don't think I'll ever eat one again.


Besides, who wants food when you're sick??


----------



## Sweet Fire

WillstarveforLV said:


> All she does is cccccooommppplllainnnnn....."I'm hormonal...I'm a new mom....I 'm trying to pump.....I get no sleep.......blah blah, blah - for someone that was DESPERATE for pregnancy and motherhood, she certainly now does not seem grateful for anything and complains about anything and everything. I get total misery vibe from her no matter what in every episode.



Megan wanted a child to solidify her marriage, she didn't actually want to be a mother.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sweet Fire said:


> Megan wanted a child to solidify her marriage, she didn't actually want to be a mother.


See I think the opposite, I think she is in this marriage full well knowing it is a business deal and her benefit is getting children.


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> See I think the opposite, I think she is in this marriage full well knowing it is a business deal and her benefit is getting children.


And getting them paid for


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> you think Meghans miserable?  Im not a huge fan of hers, but I think while motherhood may be tiresome, she seems more content this season..no?


I see it that way too.


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> All she does is cccccooommppplllainnnnn....."I'm hormonal...I'm a new mom....I 'm trying to pump.....I get no sleep.......blah blah, blah - for someone that was DESPERATE for pregnancy and motherhood, she certainly now does not seem grateful for anything and complains about anything and everything.* I get total misery vibe from her no matter what in every episode.*



thank you!  how could anyone miss it??  complaint after complaint!!  welcome to the real world cupcake!! 




Sweet Fire said:


> Megan wanted a child to solidify her marriage, she didn't actually want to be a mother.




girl!!!!!this times a 1000 - to infinity and beyond!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Prufrock613 said:


> I seriously want Vicki to stop saying casserole.  It makes her sound like June Cleaver.  "Here Michael (starring as the Beav) take this casserole to Mr and Mrs Perkins.  Their son didn't make first string on the team!"
> 
> I don't think I'll ever eat one again.



Everyone at the end reunion should bring her her dadgum casserole, once and for all!

How many casseroles do you think she's ever eaten in her entire life?


----------



## pjhm

Sweet Fire said:


> Megan wanted a child to solidify her marriage, she didn't actually want to be a mother.


Agree with this and fear she won't be a good mother. I'm already feeling sorry for the kid.


----------



## Sweet Fire

pjhm said:


> Agree with this and fear she won't be a good mother. I'm already feeling sorry for the kid.



Yes that's the only person that needs any sympathy smh!


----------



## Suzie

So Peggy went to UCLA and she has never heard of a push present. Pleeeease, give me a break!!!!!!
Also, never heard of the peanut gallery, don’t believe you girl.


----------



## luckylove

Suzie said:


> So Peggy went to UCLA and she has never heard of a push present. Pleeeease, give me a break!!!!!!
> Also, never heard of the peanut gallery, don’t believe you girl.



Ok, confession to make here Suzie... I first learned the phrase "push present" a few years ago here on TPF.  I wonder if some phrases are more regional?? Maybe I just live under a rock!  Some of the slang phrases my DH says are very "unique" to me as well.  But then again, my DH is a rare breed! Ha! I think with Peggy, sometimes she might be trying to be "cute" like sophia Vergara and other times it seems Passive aggressive like her jabs at Kelly during the "peanut gallery" comments.


----------



## horse17

I never heard of the phrase push present either....until a couple of years ago..maybe TPF...not sure


----------



## pjhm

horse17 said:


> I never heard of the phrase push present either....until a couple of years ago..maybe TPF...not sure


I've never heard of it before, either. Maybe it's a generational thing; slang changes over time.
 Kelly is the last one who should be critical since she comes off as the uneducated one.


----------



## rockhollow

I also don't see Megan contented in motherhood. It seems she finds it all about her struggles, even though she has full time help from her cousin/nanny.
I also think having the baby was more about securing her position with Jimmy, then the want of having a baby.
That baby is more of a fashion accessory than anything.

I also agree that the term 'push present' must be a generational  thing -  it's only since I started watching reality TV that I heard that phrase.
But that doesn't mean I believe Peggy acting like she doesn't understand all the other phrases being said. I think she thinks it's cute somehow, or a way to change or control the conversation.


----------



## Bentley1

I agree about Megan. Having a baby was just about securing her marriage i.e. tying him down for set amount of years whether or not they remained married. I also sense that her baby is more of an accessory, dress her up, have parties for her/bc of her, etc and to basically check motherhood off a mental list of must dos in order to keep up with the joneses. She has full time help and still complains, I don't sense any sort of contentment from her to be honest.


----------



## Ivan4

TC1 said:


> Peggy pretending not to understand slang AGAIN as an English major with a degree. Then Kelly "Didn't you go to UCLA?"
> I mean come on..who's never heard the term peanut gallery



I never have in my life but I only move to the States 5-6 years ago.


----------



## lulilu

I read somewhere that Jimmy has the baby with him in the booth when he is doing sports commentary.  Don't know if it's true, but his reactions to the baby seem genuine.  Hers are all for show.


----------



## Bentley1

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Jimmy has the baby with him in the booth when he is doing sports commentary.  Don't know if it's true, but his reactions to the baby seem genuine.  Hers are all for show.


Yeah, he does seem genuine with the baby. I remember the first episode she was forcing a pair of shoes on the baby bc they were "cute" and Jimmy kept telling her the baby wasn't comfortable and to keep them off, but she kept shoving them on her feet saying something like "she has to look cute, fashionable." During the Sip & See her baby was crying in the background and she didn't bat an eye and just kept gossiping with the women. I get she has a nanny, but when my baby cries I drop everything to go soothe him. Even when my mom is watching him, if I'm around I go to my baby. There were many other examples I can't think of, but she just doesn't seem too in tune with her baby & doesn't seem all that happy to be a mother.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, he does seem genuine with the baby. I remember the first episode she was forcing a pair of shoes on the baby bc they were "cute" and Jimmy kept telling her the baby wasn't comfortable and to keep them off, but she kept shoving them on her feet saying something like "she has to look cute, fashionable." During the Sip & See her baby was crying in the background and she didn't bat an eye and just kept gossiping with the women. I get she has a nanny, but when my baby cries I drop everything to go soothe him. Even when my mom is watching him, if I'm around I go to my baby. There were many other examples I can't think of, *but she just doesn't seem too in tune with her baby & doesn't seem all that happy to be a mother.*




i really believe this too!  she is one of those mom's that goes into action when she has someone around to see her being "a great mother" otherwise she would much rather be doing something else.  and as soon as the opportunity presents itself where she has a reason to get out of the house away from the baby she takes it.   and like you said - most mothers when they hear their baby cry no matter what they are doing will jump up to make sure they are ok. but she is "the nanny has her so let her deal!"


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> i really believe this too!  she is one of those mom's that goes into action when she has someone around to see her being "a great mother" otherwise she would much rather be doing something else.  and as soon as the opportunity presents itself where she has a reason to get out of the house away from the baby she takes it.   and like you said - most mothers when they hear their baby cry no matter what they are doing will jump up to make sure they are ok. but she is "the nanny has her so let her deal!"


Yes, exactly! It comes across pretty clearly in almost every episode.


----------



## AECornell

I feel like you guys are giving Megan too much thought. She is not an intelligent person and I doubt she has the brain capacity to think about half the stuff you guys are saying. I think she's just clueless, that's it.


----------



## lulilu

AECornell said:


> I feel like you guys are giving Megan too much thought. She is not an intelligent person and I doubt she has the brain capacity to think about half the stuff you guys are saying. I think she's just clueless, that's it.



One doesn't have to be smart to have a maternal instinct.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> I feel like you guys are giving Megan too much thought. She is not an intelligent person and I doubt she has the brain capacity to think about half the stuff you guys are saying. I think she's just clueless, that's it.


lol, yes she is very vapid. BUT she was calculated enough to seek and marry a well to do man and land herself on a reality show. I think having a child was the next calculated move in her plan to "have it all" and secure herself with Jimmy.


----------



## Prufrock613

coconutsboston said:


> Everyone at the end reunion should bring her her dadgum casserole, once and for all!
> 
> How many casseroles do you think she's ever eaten in her entire life?


She needs to wear her pearls, dress with crinoline and clip on earrings to the reunion to solidify her 50's mentality.
I really hope this show dies after this season.  It is dead in the water.


----------



## cdtracing

pjhm said:


> I've never heard of it before, either. Maybe it's a generational thing; slang changes over time.
> Kelly is the last one who should be critical since she comes off as the uneducated one.



My  oldest was born in 82 & I got a jewelry gift from my husband.  It wasn't called a push present.  It was just something that some, not all, men did in appreciation of what women go through giving birth....flowers, something, not some huge expensive gift.  I don't think getting a gift for delivering a baby was called a push present until recently, probably within the last decade.


----------



## cdtracing

coconutsboston said:


> Everyone at the end reunion should bring her her dadgum casserole, once and for all!
> 
> How many casseroles do you think she's ever eaten in her entire life?



  That would be Epic!!!!  I'm just so over Vicki, period.  She still claims she didn't lie about Brooks cancer when she admitted she did on the last reunion.  She may be the OG but she really needs to go!!


----------



## Bentley1

Vicki needed to go manyyyy seasons ago. She's hanging on like a bad cold, get this woman off the show already. She's basically been blacklisted by all the women & if they (Bravo) thought that would create juicy drama, they were wrong. It's made her even more annoying & boring than before.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is like a child "i expect a hug and an apology from Tamra'....  Well that didn't go over well.   EVERY season, is apology season, then another fight.  She's too old for this crap.
@Bentley1 I agree with you, she's blacklisted which is why Gretchen, of all people, is not back as her friend!  Her list of friends gets smaller and smaller each season


----------



## horse17

I thought I read somewhere that Peggy and her husband aren't married irl?


----------



## TC1

Lydia saying now that her grandfather died her parents have "Paris Hilton level wealth" is tacky. Yet they think spending $1700 at a boutique is super indulgent?. Very odd.


----------



## TC1

horse17 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Peggy and her husband aren't married irl?


They celebrate their 22 year anniversary on tonight's episode and show their wedding pics.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> They celebrate their 22 year anniversary on tonight's episode and show their wedding pics.


Well Eddie Murphy got married to Tracey Edmonds, pics and all... come to find out, it wasn't even legal.  So pics don't mean a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Well Eddie Murphy got married to Tracey Edmonds, pics and all... come to find out, it wasn't even legal.  So pics don't mean a whole heck of a lot.


I suppose!! LOL


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Lydia saying now that her grandfather died her parents have "Paris Hilton level wealth" is tacky. Yet they think spending $1700 at a boutique is super indulgent?. Very odd.


I know....none of that made sense to me either...and if you are going compare Hiltons to your parents wealth,  wouldn't you say Kathy or Rick Hilton instead of Paris. Lydia tacky...and not too bright.


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> I know....none of that made sense to me either...and if you are going compare Hiltons to your parents wealth,  wouldn't you say Kathy or Rick Hilton instead of Paris. Lydia tacky...and not too bright.


I agree...she can have all the money in the world, and it still wont buy her style or brains....I still cant believe how she made her husbands ba$$s a storyline for the whole world........WTH Lydia? You have 3 little boys, you idiot....


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Lydia saying now that her grandfather died her parents have "Paris Hilton level wealth" is tacky. Yet they think spending $1700 at a boutique is super indulgent?. Very odd.



So tacky!! Even my DS cringed.


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> Lydia saying now that her grandfather died her parents have "Paris Hilton level wealth" is tacky. Yet they think spending $1700 at a boutique is super indulgent?. Very odd.



I didn't get that either! This should be a bargain basement Tuesday for someone with "Paris Hilton wealth." *eye roll*


----------



## JNH14

horse17 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Peggy and her husband aren't married irl?


I heard that, too...


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Lydia saying now that her grandfather died her parents have "Paris Hilton level wealth" is tacky. Yet they think spending $1700 at a boutique is super indulgent?. Very odd.


If Lydia grew up with real money she wouldn’t be discussing it so gleefully.


----------



## Ceeyahd

JNH14 said:


> I heard that, too...



I thought they're married, but then there was a divorce filing, kind of like Kelly.


----------



## slang

According to court records Peggy's divorce was finalized one year after they married:

".......the two were married on April 29, 1995 and separated less than one year later, on March 29, 1996. According to the Los Angeles Superior Court documents, the divorce was finalized on December 11, 1996, by Judge Robert A. Schinder. Neither party was present when the marriage was officially dissolved."

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/rhoc-peggy-sulahian-divorce-husband-diko/


----------



## pjhm

slang said:


> According to court records Peggy's divorce was finalized one year after they married:
> 
> ".......the two were married on April 29, 1995 and separated less than one year later, on March 29, 1996. According to the Los Angeles Superior Court documents, the divorce was finalized on December 11, 1996, by Judge Robert A. Schinder. Neither party was present when the marriage was officially dissolved."
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/rhoc-peggy-sulahian-divorce-husband-diko/



Well whatever, if one lives with partner in Calif over seven years they are deemed to be married, so they're married as we speak


----------



## Ceeyahd

*( *
a
 A

*Common Law Marriage Myths*
A couple becomes married by common law when there is no official ceremony, but the two people consider themselves married and meet certain criteria. However, not all states recognize common law marriage, and California is one of them, which brings us to common law marriage myth number one.

Myth – All states recognizes common law marriage

Most states, including California, DO NOT recognize common law marriage. Colorado, Rhode Island, Washington, DC, and a handful of others do acknowledge common law marriage.

Myth – There is no way to have a common law marriage in California

If you live as a married couple (by common law) in a state that recognizes common law and you move to California where you decide to pursue a divorce, the courts will work with you. However, this issue quickly becomes a complicated legal matter and should be discussed with an attorney.

Myth – Common law marriage occurs when you live together for seven years

You can live together for one year or 20 years, but unless you meet very specific criteria you won’t be considered married by common law.

Myth – You are married if you say you are married

As mentioned, you must meet specific criteria to be considered married by common law, which includes: 1) Living in a state where common law marriage is recognized; 2) Acknowledging your partner as your spouse or taking your partner’s last name; 3) Filing joint tax returns; and 4) Acknowledging that you plan to marry.

Myth – Courts don’t order support or property division for couples who never married

In California, the court recognizes palimony (Marvin claim). This means that if a couple lives together for an extended period of time and splits, he or she may have a right to receive support and/or a right to certain property acquired during the relationship. Always speak with an attorney to discuss your unique situation.

:   : , ,  ,  , , ,


----------



## Florasun

I don't understand either. Her grandfather was founder of Stirling Communications, so they do have money. Actually it's kind of endearing seeing a multi-millionaire worrying about spending too much money, just like me!


----------



## caitlin1214

Though Lydia got the vasectomy procedure REALLY wrong, I got it wrong, too, so I'd like to correct myself. The procedure does, in fact, take place in the scrotum. The vas deferens is in there and it's cut or tied off.


(But there's no removal of the scrotum or testicle.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I liked watching Peggy dance with the belly dancer in the episode. She looked beautiful and happy. 

(And you do tip belly dancers. Blog about the etiquette surrounding tipping them here:http://mellilah.com/blog/tip-belly-dancer/)


----------



## JNH14

Saw Kelly and her husband filed for divorce today...


----------



## Florasun

JNH14 said:


> Saw Kelly and her husband filed for divorce today...


And another one bites the dust.


----------



## pjhm

Florasun said:


> And another one bites the dust.



Yes, and the husband always seemed to be nicer to her than she was to him, but maybe it was the edits. Am waiting for Shannon to drive David out of the marriage.


----------



## Florasun

pjhm said:


> Yes, and the husband always seemed to be nicer to her than she was to him, but maybe it was the edits. Am waiting for Shannon to drive David out of the marriage.


I hardly ever watch this one anymore, but the few times I saw him (Kelly's husband) he seemed supportive and sensible.

Agree about Shannon. 
I also wish she would not wear her 20 motif VCA to play beach volleyball! Does she really not care or is it a sign of insecurity?


----------



## Jayne1

Florasun said:


> I hardly ever watch this one anymore, but the few times I saw him (Kelly's husband) he seemed supportive and sensible.


I thought he really tried too, but she's a sick broken childlike woman.


----------



## baghagg

Florasun said:


> Agree about Shannon.
> I also wish she would not wear her 20 motif VCA to play beach volleyball! Does she really not care or is it a sign of insecurity?



My guess is because it's a (makeshift) tv set, probably did it in one or two takes and they rolled right into the party indoors ..


----------



## AECornell

pjhm said:


> Yes, and the husband always seemed to be nicer to her than she was to him, but maybe it was the edits. Am waiting for Shannon to drive David out of the marriage.



Again...


----------



## chaneljewel

I liked the belly dancing with Peggy too.  It was the kind of interesting fun that we need to see more of on the show.  I actually like Peggy as she doesn't take any bull from the other ladies.  

Get rid of Shannon, please!!   Drama, crying, drama, crying...poor pitiful me!   Ugh!!  So tired of it with her.  Always the victim no matter the circumstance.  It's even someone else's fault that she gained weight!!   Really??   
And get rid of Vicki and Tamra.  They've run their course on this show, and so fed up with their dispute.  I don't care about your immature squabbling!!  Another waah, waah, waah!!!   
Something seriously needs to be done with this show.  It used to be fun to watch but now??...most of the time I just fast forward through most of it.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I came to the realization that Lydia's mother is the only person I actually like and would break bread with from that show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Creativelyswank said:


> I came to the realization that Lydia's mother is the only person I actually like and would break bread with from that show.


I was thinking the same thing!  She seems most 'normal'... maybe it's the weed


----------



## Nahreen

No, I really can't stand Mrs Fairy Dust.


----------



## pjhm

Nahreen said:


> No, I really can't stand Mrs Fairy Dust.



Wouldn't want to break bread with her either, but hard pressed to choose one of that bunch who I would enjoy meeting.


----------



## horse17

caitlin1214 said:


> Though Lydia got the vasectomy procedure REALLY wrong, I got it wrong, too, so I'd like to correct myself. The procedure does, in fact, take place in the scrotum. The vas deferens is in there and it's cut or tied off.
> 
> 
> (But there's no removal of the scrotum or testicle.)


----------



## sgj99

Shannon needs some mood stabilizers, she's become bat-sh*t crazy!!!  and she needs some new clothes too!  i get it, she doesn't want to buy anything in the size she's in now (been there, totally relate) but she's on television and i wasn't.  her black tops with white pants need to go.


----------



## horse17

Peggy is one , weird , chick


----------



## Tropigal3

horse17 said:


> Peggy is one , weird , chick



Yes!  Like how the heck can she live in the US pretty much all her life and not understand 95% of the idioms?  And she doesn't seem to be able to explain herself very well.  Like she can't even be clear about whether or not she has cancer!  Heck I'm confused.



sgj99 said:


> Shannon needs some mood stabilizers, she's become bat-sh*t crazy!!!  and she needs some new clothes too!  i get it, she doesn't want to buy anything in the size she's in now (been there, totally relate) but she's on television and i wasn't.  her black tops with white pants need to go.



Yes, so sad she seems near rock bottom.  I used to think she was so funny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shannon’s lipstick looked like ‘what happened to baby Jane’

Was Lydia wearing an acid washed elastic waist band skirt?


----------



## ScottyGal

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes!  Like how the heck can she live in the US pretty much all her life and not understand 95% of the idioms?  And she doesn't seem to be able to explain herself very well.



I agree!

I don't mind Peggy but why does she not know common slang terms/figures of speech? She has lived in the US since she was 1..

My friend met a German guy a few years ago while studying in Europe and he moved here. He knows every Scottish and British slang phrase or figure of speech..

I think she's acting more dumb than she is.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kelly, Influenza B and Hepatitis B are VERY different [emoji23]


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Shannon’s lipstick looked like ‘what happened to baby Jane’
> 
> Was Lydia wearing an acid washed elastic waist band skirt?


Yes!...Lydia I was thinking the same thing about Lydia..she has the worst style


----------



## DC-Cutie

Peggy just isn't bright, nothing to do with her command (or actually lack thereof) of the English language.  Like you know how Gretchen was just dumb?  That's Peggy


----------



## bagsforme

Kelly's boobs didn't look much smaller when she pulled  her top up to show Vicki.  

Peggy adds nothing to the show.  She's so quite and guarded around the women.  

Watching Shannon and David with each other is cringeworthy.  He also says nothing in a monotone voice.  Eating a bag of chips is the only noise you hear from him.  He must really be boring to be around.  
I have a feeling by the end of the year they'll announce they're divorcing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Kelly's boobs didn't look much smaller when she pulled  her top up to show Vicki.
> 
> Peggy adds nothing to the show.  She's so quite and guarded around the women.
> 
> Watching Shannon and David with each other is cringeworthy.  He also says nothing in a monotone voice.  Eating a bag of chips is the only noise you hear from him.  He must really be boring to be around.
> I have a feeling by the end of the year they'll announce they're divorcing.



My guess is Kelly's boobs are still swollen.  It can take about a year for them to settle.

Peggy is strange.  Last night she said she wanted to be around these 'woman' for support, yet like you said so quiet and guarded.  She needs to loosen up...  off the show!

David has checked out!  period.  end of story.  lol


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Of course Meghan has to bring her newborn to Iceland because "i breast-feed and my baby needs to eat" - I cannot eye roll enough - every episode I hope she does not annoy me but nope, she does. I cannot stand her! And also has to bring her cousin/nanny along because she also "needs to have fun". That poor baby did not even have socks or shoes on in the airport, feet totally exposed at the airport,  and then she decides to breast-feed right at the ticket counter upon 2 minutes of arrival at the airport.


----------



## Bentley1

WillstarveforLV said:


> Of course Meghan has to bring her newborn to Iceland because "i breast-feed and my baby needs to eat" - I cannot eye roll enough - every episode I hope she does not annoy me but nope, she does. I cannot stand her! And also has to bring her cousin/nanny along because she also "needs to have fun". That poor baby did not even have socks or shoes on in the airport, feet totally exposed at the airport,  and then she decides to breast-feed right at the ticket counter upon 2 minutes of arrival at the airport.


It was all for show. I'm all for BF'ing your newborn baby on demand, but go have a seat and let your baby nurse comfortably. The ticket could have waited 10 mins. God forbid Megan misses out on "having fun." She just doesn't want her life to miss a beat despite having a newborn baby. How about sitting the trip out instead of dragging a 3 mth old on an international flight and out of the comfort of her home so you can "have fun" in Iceland. She is cringeworthy and a narcissist, never liked her. Dislike her more now since seeing how selfish and emotionally detached she is from her own baby.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lydia's mother seems like a sweet lady, but I think she would be best in small doses. 

I think David eating chips is code for he could give no more effs even if he tried. 


And we're back to Christians being against psychics. We went over this during a previous season of Little Women LA. 

I was curious myself about where in the Bible it says that, so I looked it up: 

http://www.gotquestions.org/psychics-Christian.html

According to the article I found, horoscopes and astrology fall into that, too. 

(I admit, while I would never get my palm read, I don't go by astrology and the idea of a ouija board freaks me out, the America's Got Talent, "I can name the exact card in your shirt pocket" thing is cool.)

There's no need to be rude. It's not much to say, "Have fun, but it's not my thing, thank you."

Practically wanting to throw holy water on her and the people who participate isn't necessary. 

If I were in that position, I'd probably skip the reading but make it a point to show up for dinner. Or, I could go and politely decline my own reading and listen to her read other people.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

So this season once again is about whether or not someone has cancer and Vicky looking for medical reasons people should bring her casseroles?  The doctor said ITS NOT SERIOUS, but she sure as hell is going to milk it anyway.
This show is tired.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I saw a random Instagram saying Vicki is going to be demoted next season, I got pretty excited but I don't think they have even made those decisions yet. The show is just sooooo boring.


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> So this season once again is about whether or not someone has cancer and Vicky looking for medical reasons people should bring her casseroles?  The doctor said ITS NOT SERIOUS, but she sure as hell is going to milk it anyway.
> This show is tired.



So true, it's getting old already.  There's always some over dramatized illness.  Why can't they just be about the dining out experience, great clothes, luxury cars & homes, fun vacations and women supporting one another...oh yeah, it's planned exaggerated drama.  Seriously, I would enjoy watching it a lot more without the over the top drama.

On another note...I was happy to see that Tamra and Vicki may be getting back their friendship in the next episode!  Tamra's probably exhausted with dealing with Shannon.  We're all exhausted with watching it as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I couldn't stop staring at Mystic Makayla's massive overbite situation!


----------



## dell

I’m so bummed because this is usually my favorite group, besides Beverly Hills.


----------



## AECornell

They've been playing the first episodes again here (they're currently showing just after Laurie married George). It was so much better back then. I've yet to see a screaming fight or any real drama. I love the first seasons. It was all about the women and their families and their wealth. Now it's just drama for ratings and fake storylines.


----------



## cafecreme15

AECornell said:


> They've been playing the first episodes again here (they're currently showing just after Laurie married George). It was so much better back then. I've yet to see a screaming fight or any real drama. I love the first seasons. It was all about the women and their families and their wealth. Now it's just drama for ratings and fake storylines.


This is what sucked me into the show in the first place! Completely mindless, light, slightly voyeuristic television. No stupid made up drama.


----------



## Ceeyahd

WillstarveforLV said:


> Of course Meghan has to bring her newborn to Iceland because "i breast-feed and my baby needs to eat" - I cannot eye roll enough - every episode I hope she does not annoy me but nope, she does. I cannot stand her! And also has to bring her cousin/nanny along because she also "needs to have fun". That poor baby did not even have socks or shoes on in the airport, feet totally exposed at the airport,  and then she decides to breast-feed right at the ticket counter upon 2 minutes of arrival at the airport.



Yes, Meghan is cringe worthy, but they all are on the OC. I wouldn't choose to travel with an infant, unless I HAD to. The nanny/cousin is getting some exposure, and that's probably why she's involved, otherwise we wouldn't hear or know of the nanny. Breastfeeding needs to happen but one would think she'd take care of the check in and then find a quiet place, for the sake of the baby. I was hoping Meghan didn't come back this season, but other than her baby she has nothing going on, by what she's expressed.


----------



## pjhm

One would think Shannon would cringe when she sees herself on tv.
Trying to decide whom I can't stand more, Meghan or Shannon? Tamra or Kelly? Lydia or Peggy? I didn't watch the whole episode Monday night, came here to see if I missed anything worthwhile--doesn't sound like it!


----------



## luckylove

pjhm said:


> One would think Shannon would cringe when she sees herself on tv.
> Trying to decide whom I can't stand more, Meghan or Shannon? Tamra or Kelly? Lydia or Peggy? I didn't watch the whole episode Monday night, came here to see if I missed anything worthwhile--doesn't sound like it!



It seems like many of us feel the same; I wonder if it is time for a  Bravo reboot..


----------



## cafecreme15

Wow even Tamra is tired of Shannon’s antics and her emotional problems. Shannon has become like her emotionally troubled child she has to pick up after, and that’s not a healthy dynamic for an adult friendship. Does anyone know the current status of Shannon and Tamra’s friendship?

And Shannon, no one but you is painting you to be the crazy one.


----------



## pjhm

luckylove said:


> It seems like many of us feel the same; I wonder if it is time for a  Bravo reboot..


Yes it is! The producers seem to confuse the concept of interesting, enviable characters with annoying ones.


----------



## cafecreme15

Is it just me, or does Peggy’s house seem smaller than one would expect compared to their lavish spending on cars, jewelry, etc


----------



## pjhm

cafecreme15 said:


> Is it just me, or does Peggy’s house seem smaller than one would expect compared to their lavish spending on cars, jewelry, etc



I wondered about that too. Seems to be a disconnect, maybe they rent that house? I expected a palatial estate to go with those cars.


----------



## luckylove

It is painful to watch Shannon.  We are witnessing her complete unraveling and that is very sad to see someone go through that. I wish she would take a break from the show so she can work on herself and the issues she and David face. Her pain at david's complete withdrawal is palpable. Neither of them are handling their relationship with the proper care.


----------



## nastasja

cafecreme15 said:


> Is it just me, or does Peggy’s house seem smaller than one would expect compared to their lavish spending on cars, jewelry, etc





pjhm said:


> I wondered about that too. Seems to be a disconnect, maybe they rent that house? I expected a palatial estate to go with those cars.



It’s 7k sqft - guess it depends on whether you think that’s a decent size or not.


----------



## cafecreme15

killerlife said:


> It’s 7k sqft - guess it depends on whether you think that’s a decent size or not.



Definitely big in my view. I just wouldn’t have gauged that based on how it looks from the outside and the size of the master bedroom we saw in this weeks episode.


----------



## pjhm

killerlife said:


> It’s 7k sqft - guess it depends on whether you think that’s a decent size or not.


Yes, that's huge but evident in scenes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do think Peggy owes Shannon an apology - Diko brought up the subject of her cancer, David wasn't being nosey.


----------



## Swanky

Due to the hills in CA, a lot of homes look small from the front but cascade down a mountain.


----------



## caitlin1214

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow even Tamra is tired of Shannon’s antics and her emotional problems. Shannon has become like her emotionally troubled child she has to pick up after, and that’s not a healthy dynamic for an adult friendship. Does anyone know the current status of Shannon and Tamra’s friendship?
> 
> And Shannon, no one but you is painting you to be the crazy one.


And Shannon's the one shrieking like a howler monkey this season.

(Surprising, because usually it's Vicki.)


----------



## Florasun

caitlin1214 said:


> And Shannon's the one shrieking like a howler monkey this season.
> 
> (Surprising, because usually it's Vicki.)



Shrieking like a howler monkey. LOL, I love it! Going to have to use this.


----------



## Florasun

killerlife said:


> It’s 7k sqft - guess it depends on whether you think that’s a decent size or not.


Don't they have a really large garage? Does that count in the sqft-age?


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> I do think Peggy owes Shannon an apology - Diko brought up the subject of her cancer, David wasn't being nosey.


 
I agree, David was just looking to make conversation, Diko brought it up and then gave the long confusing answer. As much as I dislike David, I just don't think he was prying.

And what's up with Peggy's hair all the time. That woman has the worst hair styles all the time. I'm sure with all their funds she could afford to have it groomed and styled. She dressed well, but that hair - no!
She really does seem to be socially awkward with the other ladies, I wonder if she's just spent all her time with women relatives and just doesn't know how to make friendships.
At the physic dinner, she starts out combative, dissolves into tears and then just leaves. 
I wonder how she's going to fair being away with the ladies and no family around.

Shannon is just such a mess, I could bash her to pieces, but it just doesn't feel right. She's on the verge of a breakdown, and none of the ladies are her friend. They're like a pack of rabid hyenas', attacking the weakest.


----------



## Bentley1

Who actually believes that David even cares enough about Peggy to "pry" about her cancer. David DGAF about his own wife, let alone about some stranger's wife and her health issues. Please.
He was making conversation AFTER Peggy's husband brought it up & he only asked questions bc what he was saying WAS confusing.
Peggy's & her husband are desperate for a storyline and they're just grasping at whatever to see what sticks. Lame.

And she has awful hair and makeup skills. Her hair is a mess, always looks dirty and she has bad skin & the crappy, heavy makeup accentuates her flaws.


----------



## Tropigal3

I agree about Peggy.  I do think growing up, she must have only spent time with relatives.  Why else is she unfamiliar with so many common idioms.  Didn't she say she went to college?  If so, she doesn't seem all that intelligent.  I don't know, I simply don't care for her much.

And regarding David, I do not think he was prying at all.  He seemed confused and wanted to understand what Diko was trying to say.


----------



## cafecreme15

Bentley1 said:


> Who actually believes that David even cares enough about Peggy to "pry" about her cancer. David DGAF about his own wife, let alone about some stranger's wife and her health issues. Please.
> He was making conversation AFTER Peggy's husband brought it up & he only asked questions bc what he was saying WAS confusing.
> Peggy's & her husband are desperate for a storyline and they're just grasping at whatever to see what sticks. Lame.
> 
> And she has awful hair and makeup skills. Her hair is a mess, always looks dirty and she has bad skin & the crappy, heavy makeup accentuates her flaws.


YES X1000 to all of this. No one with some combination of eyes, ears, and brain would think otherwise about this conversation between David and Diko. Peggy has good clothes, but still looks a mess because of bad hair and makeup.


----------



## caitlin1214

David was merely trying to clarify what Diko was saying.


----------



## TC1

Diko and Peggy are always talking gibberish. They try to make it seem like a language barrier, it's not.


----------



## caitlin1214

I did like when Peggy was trying to "pack" Diko in the suitcase!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Peggy's a UCLA english major who doesn't know where Iceland is?


----------



## cdtracing

Bentley1 said:


> *Who actually believes that David even cares enough about Peggy to "pry" about her cancer. *David DGAF about his own wife, let alone about some stranger's wife and her health issues. Please.
> *He was making conversation AFTER Peggy's husband brought it up & he only asked questions bc what he was saying WAS confusing.*
> Peggy's & her husband are desperate for a storyline and they're just grasping at whatever to see what sticks. Lame.
> 
> And she has awful hair and makeup skills. Her hair is a mess, always looks dirty and she has bad skin & the crappy, heavy makeup accentuates her flaws.



I don't believe for one minute David was prying about Peggy's health!  Diko was the one who brought it up &  what he was saying was so confusing I couldn't follow him.  When Diko brought it up, he opened the door.  I think David was just trying to make conversation with the "guys".


----------



## Swanky

Florasun said:


> Don't they have a really large garage? Does that count in the sqft-age?



Not typically, usually it's air conditioned/living space only.
House facades can be deceiving, I'll just say that.


----------



## cdtracing

Can anyone ID the Python clutch Kelly had at the "Balls Voyage" party/


----------



## bag-princess

Florasun said:


> Don't they have a really large garage? Does that count in the sqft-age?




But even if the garage was 500sq feet that still leaves a lot of house!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

bagnshoofetish said:


> Peggy's a UCLA english major who doesn't know where Iceland is?


I must of missed that - I did not catch her asking or wondering where Iceland was.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cdtracing said:


> Can anyone ID the Python clutch Kelly had at the "Balls Voyage" party/



I believe she said it was Bottega Veneta.


----------



## cdtracing

Mrs.Z said:


> I believe she said it was Bottega Veneta.



Thanks!!


----------



## horse17

Just catching up on this show and Tamara saying to Vicki that Eddie walked away from a 400k job to start a gym sounds odd to me


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> I do think Peggy owes Shannon an apology - Diko brought up the subject of her cancer, David wasn't being nosey.


I agree which shows me without this goofy storyline, the producers have nothing.


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> I agree which shows me without this goofy storyline, the producers have nothing.


This show needs a complete reboot or send it to the graveyard (Andy Cohen, are you listening?) if I hear one more thing about Vicktim/Tampax, I honestly don’t know what I’ll do


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I do think Peggy owes Shannon an apology - Diko brought up the subject of her cancer, David wasn't being nosey.


I Agree...but on the flip side, it is odd for a guy to question the details imho..........that said, Diko brought it up, so it wasn’t wrong either...


----------



## Bentley1

I mean, what motive does David have in questioning Diko about Peggy's cancer?

They were unclear and would say she has/had cancer then say oh, but she doesn't or she didn't. There's a big difference between someone having cancer & not having it. That's the only reason anyone would ask for clarification, like, wait, did she have cancer or not bc you're flip flopping. And that's after THEY bring it up.

Poor David, lol. This is what he gets for trying to feign some interest and make conversation with his wife's cast mates when he really just wanted to be home eating chips.


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> I mean, what motive does David have in questioning Diko about Peggy's cancer?
> 
> They were unclear and would say she has/had cancer then say oh, but she doesn't or she didn't. There's a big difference between someone having cancer & not having it. That's the only reason anyone would ask for details, like, wait, did she have cancer or not bc you're flip flopping. And that's after THEY bring it up.
> 
> Poor David, lol. This is what he gets for trying to feign some interest and make conversation with his wife's cast mates when he really just wanted to be home eating chips.


totally agree.....the way this whole thing was presented was bizarro and they created that affect................just saying that sometimes when dealing with people that seem a little wacky, I just go along with their storytelling instead of asking details, esp if its about something so personal....


----------



## Mrs.Z

The whole thing feels like a fake or forced storyline....let me talk about my cancer in a confusing manner then when people ask about the details I'm going to get incredibly mad! Ok....that makes zero sense. (I literally think all David said was did she have it or does she have it now)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Diko can’t explain it, Peggy can’t explain it. So while it looks like people are digging for info, they’re just trying to understand.


----------



## horse17

I know.. but sometimes you just can't make sense of psycho


----------



## horse17

Why was diko even talking about the details of his wife's breast cancer with other men?


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> Why was diko even talking about the details of his wife's breast cancer with other men?


It's their storyline. And they're not doing a very good job with it.
 I think they're intentionally tying to be glib to create confusion and drama around the cancer and its backfiring.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Why was diko even talking about the details of his wife's breast cancer with other men?


what else do they have going on?  It's really 'disgusting' (said 10 times in my Peggy voice), that cancer is their only storyline


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> what else do they have going on?  It's really 'disgusting' (said 10 times in my Peggy voice), that cancer is their only storyline


oh, and cars.. lol


----------



## horse17

vickis guy seems so normal (?)...and def much easier on the eyes then Brookes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> vickis guy seems so normal (?)...and def much easier on the eyes then Brookes...


He reminds me of Donn - so calm


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> oh, and cars.. lol


What does he do?  Own a car dealership?


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> What does he do?  Own a car dealership?



Owns a business that does custom rims


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mrs.Z said:


> Owns a business that does custom rims


Rims????  I’m in the wrong profession


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> What does he do?  Own a car dealership?


No idea what they do with those cars


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Rims????  I’m in the wrong profession


They own Giovanna Wheels, that's all they've ever mentioned as their family income source.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> He reminds me of Donn - so calm


I liked Donn...who knows what he was really like, but he didn't seem like an idiot at all...all I remember is Vicki treating  him like crap...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I liked Donn...who knows what he was really like, but he didn't seem like an idiot at all...all I remember is Vicki treating  him like crap...


Donn must be OK, because even the kids still have a relationship with him.  I just think Vicki and Donn weren't good for each other


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> Donn must be OK, because even the kids still have a relationship with him.  I just think Vicki and Donn weren't good for each other



Agreed. Don was very low key and Vicki is well...very high key


----------



## rockhollow

I think Vicki and Donn had some good years together at the start. They were a fun loving, party hardy couple, lots of good times. But as time when on it looks like they travelled down different paths.
I'm sure there were lots of faults on both sides.
I used to really like Vicki more in the early seasons, Donn too, and sadly we had to watch the deterioration of their marriage - they both said and did some cruel things to each other by the end.

You would think the small Armenian couple would work harder at promoting the 'rim business' instead of the cancer gate - part 2. Parties, charity functions - be more interesting that hearing over and over about Peggy's health problems.
We really grow so tried of OC and confusing cancer stories.

We'll have to see if the show livens up in Iceland, hopefully a bit more entertaining.


----------



## Tivo

I don’t enjoy the new housewife at all.


----------



## Megs

Peggy's cancer plot is just annoying. I don't care for it and it's been overplayed with this franchise. Don't get me wrong, I totally hope she's ok - but we all know these are just plot lines and this is so drawn out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> Peggy's cancer plot is just annoying. I don't care for it and it's been overplayed with this franchise. Don't get me wrong, I totally hope she's ok - but we all know these are just plot lines and this is so drawn out.


It's really also a slap in the face to women that really are going through the battle with breast cancer.  Bravo should be over 'cancer' stories at this point.  It's as if they didn't get enough of it with Brooks.


----------



## Nishi621

TC1 said:


> They own Giovanna Wheels, that's all they've ever mentioned as their family income source.



http://giovannawheels.com/


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so sick of hearing about cancer as a storyline for this show!!!  You would think after the fiasco of Brooks Cancergate, Bravo would touch that subject with a 100 ft pole!!!  I would think that Diko & Peggy would take advantage of promoting the family business on the show kinda like Lydia does but instead they focus on cancer.  You would think if cancer is going to be the focus of their storyline, they would be doing fundraisers or something to validate it.   On another note....I loved Peggy's dress & necklace at their anniversary party!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love Iceland!!!  So excited to go back in December for an underground glacier tour


----------



## cafecreme15

Iceland trip looks good so far! Everyone seems to be getting along and in good spirits. Which means it won't last...


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> Iceland trip looks good so far! Everyone seems to be getting along and in good spirits. Which means it won't last...


Spoke too soon


----------



## horse17

Kelly is cracking me up on this trip


----------



## caitlin1214

Not to be "that person" but Viking helmets didn't have horns. 

The depiction of Vikings in horned helmets was an invention of 19th-century Romanticism. In 1876 Carl Emil Doepler created horned helmets for the first Bayreuth Festival production of Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ which has been credited with inspiring this, even though the opera was set in Germany, not Scandinavia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horned_helmet#Popular_association_with_Vikings

I would love to ride in a replica Longboat. (I'd skip the fermented shark, though.)


----------



## bagsforme

I understand Lyida's point about the text.  No one wants to feel left out.  Kelly has become a nicer person since she's been included in the group.  
I've dropped friendships with people who didn't include me in things.  If they don't want to be around me, I don't want to be around them.


----------



## cafecreme15

bagsforme said:


> I understand Lyida's point about the text.  No one wants to feel left out.  Kelly has become a nicer person since she's been included in the group.
> I've dropped friendships with people who didn't include me in things.  If they don't want to be around me, I don't want to be around them.



I got where she was coming from too, especially because she was the one that “planned” the trip and “invited” everyone. But of course it wasn’t worth crying or throwing a menu over.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Is Megan's storyline how hard it is to be a Mother, she has one child and a Nanny, her whole explanation about how she now has to put the baby's needs before her own made her sound like a complete fool, yes, you have a baby!


----------



## rockhollow

Everything Megan says makes her sound like a fool!
She comes off as so selfish and self-absorved. I don't know why she even brought the baby to Iceland, it's not like she's spending anytime with her. She could have easily just pumped and left enough milk at home for the baby. And if she's doing any drinking (as it looks like she was) she probably wouldn't  be breast feeding anyways.
And it just looked foolish and forced when the nanny brought the baby to the lunch table, and she shoves it on the breast.
Yes Megan, your life is so tough and your baby is just so demanding - not!


----------



## Tropigal3

All true!  But then I remember that most of the drama is producer driven.  

I do understand where Lydia is coming from though.  I'd be hurt even if it was inadvertent.


----------



## Bentley1

I also understand why Lydia was upset, it would have hurt my feelings as well, especially after they "forgot" to invite her to that dinner weeks before. 
BUT, that tantrum at the lunch table (throwing the menus in their faces, storming off, hiding in the bathroom) was embarrassing & extremely immature. Something I would expect out of her 2 year old, not a 30 something grown woman w 3 kids. 

Megan, obnoxious as the day is long. Once again there's her baby crying in the van ride while the nanny is trying to soothe her, pan to Megan sitting stone faced all the way in the front not blinking an eye as her baby is crying. Why are you in the front Megan & why , as a mother, are you not even attempting to soothe your baby? That poor newborn was put through an international flight w tons of germs, in airports, now in a bumpy van ride, of course she's crying. Go soothe her! Just bc there's a nanny there doesn't mean you're not a mother & that your newborn doesn't need your touch, voice, smell, etc to calm down. And the BF'ing is all for show, she looks so awkward shoving her baby under her shirt. 
And Vicki, what was going on with her? That last scene was actually scary, she didn't look well at all.


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> Just catching up on this show and Tamara saying to Vicki that Eddie walked away from a 400k job to start a gym sounds odd to me





Sounds like a bald faced lie!


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> And it just looked foolish and forced when the nanny brought the baby to the lunch table, and she shoves it on the breast.



...not to mention their matching adidas running suits while traveling ~ bizzare from beginning to end with her!  


Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Everything Megan says makes her sound like a fool!
> She comes off as so selfish and self-absorved. I don't know why she even brought the baby to Iceland, it's not like she's spending anytime with her. She could have easily just pumped and left enough milk at home for the baby. And if she's doing any drinking (as it looks like she was) she probably wouldn't  be breast feeding anyways.
> And it just looked foolish and forced when the nanny brought the baby to the lunch table, and she shoves it on the breast.
> Yes Megan, your life is so tough and your baby is just so demanding - not!




I [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] when Meghan was saying how hard motherhood was and how everything has to be planned around her baby!!  Girl bye! All she does is hand Aspen to the nanny! How hard or involved is that??? [emoji849] she still goes on the trips because she drags a nanny along to deal with Aspen!  When she doesn’t have the breastfeeding excuse anymore I guess she will come up with something else!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Good point she was drinking and breastfeeding.....not sure how that works...I'm childless


----------



## cdtracing

Mrs.Z said:


> Good point she was drinking and breastfeeding.....not sure how that works...I'm childless


I breastfeed but didn't drink.  I didn't want to risk having anything unhealthy in my milk.   Megan has such a hard life....give me a break.  Jim seems more involved with Aspen than she does!!


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> Good point she was drinking and breastfeeding.....not sure how that works...I'm childless


You can pump and bottle feed your child at any time and then if you want to drink you can just "pump and dump" until the alcohol is out of your system.


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> I breastfeed but didn't drink.  I didn't want to risk having anything unhealthy in my milk.   Megan has such a hard life....give me a break.  Jim seems more involved with Aspen than she does!!


I give Jimmy much more credit than Megan; he is a lot more involved and enthusiastic as a parent than I thought he would be given his absentee and disinterested behavior last season.


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> I give Jimmy much more credit than Megan; he is a lot more involved and enthusiastic as a parent than I thought he would be given his absentee and disinterested behavior last season.


ITA with this!!


----------



## rockhollow

I was quite surprised that Tamra was still sticking with Shannon during the first episode of Iceland. You could see that she's was longing to join the wild girls and whop it up, but instead stayed holed up with Shannon for the night. I can image the moaning and groaning Shannon was doing all evening.
And even though Shannon deserves it, she's sure getting panned lots by Bravo - all that complaining during the ATV trip and then the hike to the glacier, it just never stopped, and Bravo made sure we knew it.
I'm sure Vicki will be ok, but she sure didn't look well.  She was very quiet and subdued during the hike. I think she just did too much, all that travel, out drinking late, and then a strenuous day of activities.
And even though the Dr had said her heart was ok, I wonder if she's been obsessing about it, she does tend to be a bit of a hypochondriac - still very scary for her. I was glad to see Peggy being so attentive,  I usually don't have anything good to say about her, but she earned some brownie points from me for that.


----------



## coconutsboston

Am I the only one appalled by the mere fact that this has become the Real Housewives Of Cancer? I am disgusted how they throw the term around like it’s something as easy  as a sinus infection. Cancer isn’t something you just get, run into prime care and come out with a Z-pack, put on a face full of makeup and be done with it. They’re making a mockery of something that is a real, life altering diagnosis and playing it down like it’s nothing. I can’t believe Bravo continues to allow this exploitation. 

I had hopes motherhood would change Meaghan for the better. She came out of this even more out of touch than before. 

Lydia needs to move past her 20s - you were left out of a group text? So what? It was a picture of Tamra in a bathtub - see what you missed? GROW UP.


----------



## cdtracing

Well...Vicki didn't have a heart attack.  If she did, it would have been all over the news.  I would imaging with her personality, she has high blood pressure & she probably just had a wake up call scare.  I'm sure, like with the ATV accident in the Dunes a couple of yrs ago, she'll milk this for all it's worth with Bravo's blessing.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

coconutsboston said:


> Am I the only one appalled by the mere fact that this has become the Real Housewives Of Cancer? I am disgusted how they throw the term around like it’s something as easy  as a sinus infection. Cancer isn’t something you just get, run into prime care and come out with a Z-pack, put on a face full of makeup and be done with it. They’re making a mockery of something that is a real, life altering diagnosis and playing it down like it’s nothing. I can’t believe Bravo continues to allow this exploitation.
> 
> I had hopes motherhood would change Meaghan for the better. She came out of this even more out of touch than before.
> 
> Lydia needs to move past her 20s - you were left out of a group text? So what? It was a picture of Tamra in a bathtub - see what you missed? GROW UP.


All of this x 100000...maybe more for the Meaghan line. Well said coconutsboston.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Well...Vicki didn't have a heart attack.  If she did, it would have been all over the news.  I would imaging with her personality, she has high blood pressure & she probably just had a wake up call scare.  I'm sure, like with the ATV accident in the Dunes a couple of yrs ago, she'll milk this for all it's worth with Bravo's blessing.



I’m guessing her medical issue may have something to do with the altitude.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m guessing her medical issue may have something to do with the altitude.



It looked like altitude sickness to me.  I went through the exact same thing.  Thought I was going to die.  Its awful.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bagnshoofetish said:


> It looked like altitude sickness to me.  I went through the exact same thing.  Thought I was going to die.  Its awful.



Wow...then why is the baby on this trip!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow...then why is the baby on this trip!!!


where they lodged is at the base, sea level.  But where they hiked was pretty high up.  So the baby is fine


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow...then why is the baby on this trip!!!



You don’t have to be that high up to get altitude sickness.  Just at an elevation you are not accustomed to.  I was only at 8000 feet but it was my first time.


----------



## Faith43

Vicki did ask about elevation. Been there, done that and altitude sickness sucks! When we moved to a mile-high city a year ago (coming from 750ish feet), I was sick for 2 weeks. The bathroom was my new home. Went on a vacation prior to that through The Rockies and had a hard time also. Finally got used to it and hiking at 9000 feet was fine after that but it can happen.


----------



## bag-princess

OMG [emoji50]  Rachel Ray just gave her audience free trips to Iceland!!  What in the frickity frack is going on over there!?[emoji12]
Everyone is headed there!


----------



## AECornell

I know I've been out of the US for two years but Rachel Ray still has a show?


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> I know I've been out of the US for two years but Rachel Ray still has a show?



Yes she does!! [emoji1360] today was the 2000th show celebration!  [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> You don’t have to be that high up to get altitude sickness.  Just at an elevation you are not accustomed to.  I was only at 8000 feet but it was my first time.



For me it also depends on the transportation too.  I got sick going up 10,000, but then the road up was curvy and I was sitting in the back seat of a van.  The next time I went up a different mountain on a tram and was perfectly fine.


----------



## Ceeyahd

http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador-david-beador-separating-exclusive/

Better late than never.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I just saw that Shannon and David separated.


----------



## absolutpink

Ceeyahd said:


> http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador-david-beador-separating-exclusive/
> 
> Better late than never.



I just came here to post this! I'm glad they finally decided to separate. Divorce is an awful thing to experience but sometimes it's really for the best and I believe that is the case in this situation.


----------



## Sassys

SMH. I don't watch OC but just read the news.

Real Housewives Divorces
*RHoDC - The entire cast*
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

*RHoATL*
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo
-Cynthia and Peter

*RHoBH*
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey
- Yolanda and David

*RHoNYC*
- LuAnn and Alex / LuAnn and Tom
- Ramona & Mario
- Bethenny & Jason
- Jules & Michael

*RHoNJ*
-Dina and Tommy

*RHofOC*
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank
-Shannon and David

*RHof Miami*
-Marisol & Philippe
-Joanna & Romain


----------



## lulilu

And she's blaming the destruction of the marriage on Vicki.  smh


----------



## cdtracing

absolutpink said:


> I just came here to post this! I'm glad they finally decided to separate. Divorce is an awful thing to experience but sometimes it's really for the best and I believe that is the case in this situation.



This has been a long time coming.  Shannon needs to focus on her own inner peace & stop blaming  everyone else.  She & David both need to work on themselves & getting to a healthy place so they can co-parent their girls constructively.  The girls shouldn't become casualties of their parents separation or divorce if that's what Shannon & David decide.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> And she's blaming the destruction of the marriage on Vicki.  smh



Seriously?


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> And she's blaming the destruction of the marriage on Vicki.  smh




omg!!!  David left her years ago when he had that affair!  it's been over! 
she needs to realize who the problem really is and stop trying to blame Vicki!!


----------



## AECornell

Jeeze finally. That marriage has been over since he cheated, probably before. They both should move on and find happiness. Me thinks David might find it a lot sooner.


----------



## Bentley1

How shocking. About time, what took them so long.


----------



## Tivo

Honestly I don’t believe anything Shannon says in that article about the reasons for the separation. It’s all filtered through a load of victim hood. Everything is always someone else’s fault. 
Her whining is unbearable!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LordT. 

I haven't watched OC in a minute but that had to be one of the most unhappiest marriages on tv. Hate to say it, but about time! Time to find some happiness.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ugh thank god...

Not that this even makes a dent in the number of things Shannon whines and complains about [emoji849]


----------



## TC1

Vow renewals are the kiss of death to these TV marriages. Grasping at straws to try to prove they're gonna make it through.


----------



## DC-Cutie

David checked out long time ago. He’s more into his chips and dip than Shannon. Those chips got all the loving, never neglected. 

Now we have to watch her sob through the reunion!  Help us all.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I wonder who will get Archie?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> David checked out long time ago. He’s more into his chips and dip than Shannon. Those chips got all the loving, never neglected.
> 
> Now we have to watch her sob through the reunion!  Help us all.




[emoji23][emoji23] girl the way he would chomp and chomp on them in her face killed me!! He knew it drove her crazy and he loved it! 


And in between her sobs she will scream at Vicki that it’s all because of her!! [emoji849]


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] girl the way he would chomp and chomp on them in her face killed me!! He knew it drove her crazy and he loved it!



The look in his eyes while chomping always had me cracking up!!!  Like he was on a mission!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> The look in his eyes while chomping always had me cracking up!!!  Like he was on a mission!




[emoji23][emoji23] he was on a mission - to drive her crazy!!

Short trip David!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I can't imagine Shannon remaining amicable during the divorce.


----------



## bag-princess

GirlieShoppe said:


> I can't imagine Shannon remaining amicable during the divorce.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> SMH. I don't watch OC but just read the news.
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> *RHoDC - The entire cast*
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> *RHoATL*
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> -Phaedra and Apollo
> -Cynthia and Peter
> 
> *RHoBH*
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> - Yolanda and David
> 
> *RHoNYC*
> - LuAnn and Alex / LuAnn and Tom
> - Ramona & Mario
> - Bethenny & Jason
> - Jules & Michael
> 
> *RHoNJ*
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> *RHofOC*
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> -Shannon and David
> 
> *RHof Miami*
> -Marisol & Philippe
> -Joanna & Romain



Kelly and her husband are missing from the OC list. Too many to keep up with! [emoji28]


----------



## Coco.lover

David is FREE!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coco.lover said:


> David is FREE!!!!


pretty much!


----------



## roxies_mom

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...h-that-i-thought?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC_RHOC_Dish


----------



## cdtracing

GirlieShoppe said:


> I can't imagine Shannon remaining amicable during the divorce.


I don't think so either.  She never could let go about the affair & there was nothing David could do to apologize enough for it.  The marriage never stood a chance with her constantly bringing it up.  David checked out a long time ago.  I can see Shannon using those girls & the dog as pawns against David.  I have a feeling it's going to be ugly, maybe even uglier than Tamra & Simon's divorce.  I wonder who the girls will live with....


----------



## Bentley1

The million dollar question for me is whether or not David is going back to the mistress? 

Apparently it was pretty serious and he was bringing her around friends & family, so now that he's free, it'll be interesting to see his next move.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, we all saw this coming, almost surprised it took this long.
I think it will be a rocky divorce, Shannon will want to make it as difficult as possible for David, he's probably just happy to finally escape. She'll want her pound of flesh from him.
And please lets hope she won't be blaming this on Vicki as well.

Wedding renewals are the kiss of death on these shows.


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> The million dollar question for me is whether or not David is going back to the mistress?
> 
> Apparently it was pretty serious and he was bringing her around friends & family, so now that he's free, it'll be interesting to see his next move.


I was once told a man doesn’t leave without someone else lined up.


----------



## baghagg

I suspected they were separated the minute they revealed that they were selling their marital home last season.  Having said that, there's probably a lot of 'stuff' the Beadors have not shown of their lives on RHOOC by design; it hardly seems fair to judge Shannon so harshly and David so gently without all the facts.  For all we know she treated him poorly because there was way more going on than she chose to reveal to the viewers.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Bentley1 said:


> The million dollar question for me is whether or not David is going back to the mistress?
> 
> Apparently it was pretty serious and he was bringing her around friends & family, so now that he's free, it'll be interesting to see his next move.



But I thought the mistress was also married and also not leaving her husband ....so wacky


----------



## Bentley1

Mrs.Z said:


> But I thought the mistress was also married and also not leaving her husband ....so wacky


Oh was she married, I forgot/didn't pay attention to her marital status.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> I was once told a man doesn’t leave without someone else lined up.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## PoohBear

Just curious to see if Shannon will now come out and say that David did abuse her? She will certainly say anything to make him out as the bad guy.


----------



## luckylove

Although their separation does not come as a surprise, it has been sad to watch the demise of a relationship and the unraveling of Shannon. As viewers of the show, they let all of us in so much, we all felt like we kind of knew them. My heart goes out to those children.


----------



## swags

It doesn't take long after the Bravo vow renewal does it?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> It doesn't take long after the Bravo vow renewal does it?



It is the kiss of death.

I saw previews of Kroy and Kim Z. renewing their vows.  Does she want a divorce or something? [emoji23]


----------



## Creativelyswank

My mother and father in law just had  a vowel renewal in the Catholic church after 55 years of marriage. He was able to have his previous marriage annulled since it precluded this option the first time. I looked at dh after the ceremony and said "You do know vow renewals are the kiss of death. I'm sorry about your soon to be broken home."

I do notice that the NJ is list is pretty short. Maybe as Italian Catholics they stand a chance. 

(joking)


----------



## Ceeyahd

swags said:


> It doesn't take long after the Bravo vow renewal does it?



Seems to be the way.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Creativelyswank said:


> My mother and father in law just had  a vowel renewal in the Catholic church after 55 years of marriage. He was able to have his previous marriage annulled since it precluded this option the first time. I looked at dh after the ceremony and said "You do know vow renewals are the kiss of death. I'm sorry about your soon to be broken home."
> 
> I do notice that the NJ is list is pretty short. Maybe as Italian Catholics they stand a chance.
> 
> (joking)



There are exceptions. I know a vow renewal for a 48 yr. marriage, it was a long marriage full of infidelities on his part. I think he wanted to solidify because he's past his Playboy days, his prime, needs a constant companion with a freshness of commitment. She wasn't going anywhere, with or without a renewal.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Creativelyswank said:


> My mother and father in law just had  a vowel renewal in the Catholic church after 55 years of marriage. He was able to have his previous marriage annulled since it precluded this option the first time. I looked at dh after the ceremony and said "You do know vow renewals are the kiss of death. I'm sorry about your soon to be broken home."
> 
> I do notice that the NJ is list is pretty short. Maybe as Italian Catholics they stand a chance.
> 
> (joking)



[emoji23]


----------



## Ceeyahd

Maybe Shannon's and David's vow renewal was the making of production encouragement, storyline. Along with the lack of privacy for the therapy. It was all so rediculous.


----------



## pjhm

roxies_mom said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...h-that-i-thought?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOC_RHOC_Dish


Thanks for sharing this, I wouldn't have known had you not posted.


----------



## ck2802

Lisa & Ken on RHoBH had a vow renewal a few seasons back.  Are they the only ones to have escaped the kiss of death after holding one?


----------



## roxies_mom

http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador...dium=social&xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## lulilu

Creativelyswank said:


> My mother and father in law just had  a vowel renewal in the Catholic church after 55 years of marriage. He was able to have his previous marriage annulled since it precluded this option the first time. I looked at dh after the ceremony and said "You do know vow renewals are the kiss of death. I'm sorry about your soon to be broken home."
> 
> I do notice that the NJ is list is pretty short. Maybe as Italian Catholics they stand a chance.
> 
> (joking)



So long as it wasn't broadcast on Bravo, I think they are in the clear.


----------



## lulilu

roxies_mom said:


> http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador...dium=social&xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag



She looks great.  Now will she be happy?


----------



## Coco.lover

For the viewers sake I hope.


lulilu said:


> She looks great.  Now will she be happy?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

roxies_mom said:


> http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador...dium=social&xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag



She really looks fantastic!


----------



## steffysstyle

WillstarveforLV said:


> I wonder who will get Archie?


That's the first thought that came to mind when I read the news!


----------



## Tivo

Wonder if she got lipo?


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Wonder if she got lipo?



I would put money on it after seeing/hearing her moan about working out!


----------



## baghagg

Tivo said:


> Wonder if she got lipo?


She'd have to have had lipo from head to toe, just not possible..


----------



## Bentley1

I mean she looks thinner all over, look at her face. Lipo spot treats. She may have had lipo in addition to overall weight loss, like in her trouble spots.


----------



## pursegrl12

yeah, she's slim all over...maybe a very strict diet?


----------



## cafecreme15

However she lost the weight, she looks great - better than even when she first joined the cast. I hope she has learned to channel all the negative energy from her marriage/impending divorce into healthy, positive energy so she can finally be in a place where she is happy with herself, her life, and her body. Because lord knows we cannot hear her complain about these things for one more minute.


----------



## Mrs.Z

What can I even say about the show last night....my husband could not turn away and this morning he said he still couldn't believe it!  He was also appalled that the baby was brought on the trip!  The whole thing was a train wreck.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> What can I even say about the show last night....my husband could not turn away and this morning he said he still couldn't believe it!  He was also appalled that the baby was brought on the trip!  The whole thing was a train wreck.


At least it was interesting for once. But Vicki staying up till 3 am and drinking champagne after her little "heart attack" scare? Come on Vicki, at least maintain the illusion that you weren't just a big attention seeker


----------



## coconutsboston

Are these broads insane?! Peggy interfering with doctor care, then Vicki gets out of the hospital and Tamra picks that time for a drunken fight with her? So much for high blood pressure... 

Thank GOD this season is almost done. Perhaps this should be this should be their final season...finally.


----------



## rockhollow

What a wild episode. It was quite the gong show. All the ladies, milling around, giving their own weird opinions of what's wrong with Vicki, while she lays in the bed looking quite terrible - while all being filmed. 
I'm so glad she wasn't really having a heart attack, I'm not sure anyone would have really noticed.
Bless Peggy for being so concerned, but arguing with the Doctor wasn't really a help, and then all the ladies bursting in - it was like they all didn't want to miss out on a good photo op.
I didn't like any of it.

I was glad they finally took her to the hospital.
Then was totally disgusted with the way Shannon, Kelly, Megan and Tamra were more concerned with eating and continuing their holiday, than Vicki.
How scary to be sick, regardless of what in a foreign land, going to the hospital. Thank goodness Lydia went right away.
And again, Peggy is moving up in my opinion. I liked that she was upset and unsure, and phoned her husband for support, something I would have done myself, and then taken his advice. He was ordering her around, he knew her, knew she was very upset and confused and KNEW the right things to tell her while offering his support.


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> What a wild episode.* It was quite the gong show. *All the ladies, milling around, giving their own weird opinions of what's wrong with Vicki, while she lays in the bed looking quite terrible - while all being filmed.
> I'm so glad she wasn't really having a heart attack, I'm not sure anyone would have really noticed.
> Bless Peggy for being so concerned, but arguing with the Doctor wasn't really a help, and then all the ladies bursting in - it was like they all didn't want to miss out on a good photo op.
> I didn't like any of it.
> 
> I was glad they finally took her to the hospital.
> Then was totally disgusted with the way Shannon, Kelly, Megan and Tamra were more concerned with eating and continuing their holiday, than Vicki.
> How scary to be sick, regardless of what in a foreign land, going to the hospital. Thank goodness Lydia went right away.
> And again, Peggy is moving up in my opinion. I liked that she was upset and unsure, and phoned her husband for support, something I would have done myself, and then taken his advice. He was ordering her around, he knew her, knew she was very upset and confused and KNEW the right things to tell her while offering his support.



*LOL!!
*
I don't think the other ladies had any idea about Peggy's reaction to the situation.  That said, she was going a bit overboard and becoming intrusive with the medic team and not.  And I was quite surprised that the ladies insisted on a sit down meal first.  I can understand being overly hungry (I get mean headaches if I skip a meal) but I would think they could have grabbed a quick bite to bring with them.


----------



## swags

If I had a wheelchair and white robe handy I would have wheeled into work this morning like Vicki since my coworker watches the show too. I literally laughed out loud at that. 
I don't dislike Peggy but don't see comparing her illness to an emergency situation. Of course she doesn't want anyone to be sick but just because she has been through cancer does not make her a medic, especially for a cardio issue.


----------



## Tropigal3

swags said:


> If I had a wheelchair and white robe handy I would have wheeled into work this morning like Vicki since my coworker watches the show too. I literally laughed out loud at that.
> I don't dislike Peggy but don't see comparing her illness to an emergency situation. Of course she doesn't want anyone to be sick but just because she has been through cancer does not make her a medic, especially for a cardio issue.



I was thinking that she was reacting so strongly because of her father and not her own situation.


----------



## rockhollow

I also secretly chuckled when they wheeled Vicki out with the housecoat over her -  I wonder if she got a look at herself as they were getting her ready to be wheeled out - she must not have realized  the film crew had been filming the whole thing. She did look pretty rough when she was in bed at the start.
It was a very Vicki thing to do.
She (Vicki) was really having a bad go - Last year, I thought I was having a heart attack, turned out to be a full blown panic attack brought on by stress, and it was frightening. Even in ER, hooked up to know I wasn't having a heart attack, took a bit to calm down.
Then finding out with such relief that it wasn't a heart attack, I felt like celebrating - might have even eaten a casserole if someone offered it to me.

But we all know Vicki likes to be over the top.

I wish her and Tamra really have made-up, but I don't think so yet.

Shannon's reaction the Vicki and Tamra trying to  make up was vile - she sure is insecure in her friendship with Tamra - and her dislike of anything Vicki. I hope maybe her divorce will give her a chance to work on herself at bit, the Shannon we see right now is not a nice person at all.

I'm just sad about the way Kelly is turning out. Another one, that I kind of liked her brashness, but the Kelly we're seeing now isn't likeable at all.
But one thing I don't blame her for is Peggy always trying to shhhh her, and being annoyed about it.


----------



## pursegrl12

They know Vicki and her antics...I'd sit my ass down for dinner too!


----------



## Ceeyahd

pursegrl12 said:


> They know Vicki and her antics...I'd sit my ass down for dinner too!



Vicky is a sympathy whore.


----------



## pursegrl12

Ceeyahd said:


> Vicky is a sympathy whore.


she was fine....take a xanax, sleep fr 12 hours, get the **** over it.


----------



## GoGlam

I see the behavior from Peggy and the other ladies a bit different during the scene with Vicki and the emergency responders.

Peggy was there from the beginning and when the doctor arrived, she seemed to want him to kind of get to treating her and performing some tests.. she was a little impatient when the doctor was asking questions.. but her behavior seemed out of concern and then she left when asked.

For the other ladies, when they heard there was drama going down, that’s when they got curious and stuck themselves into the situation.  It’s like they wanted to see for themselves if Vicki really looked to be in bad shape.  I find them disgusting... especially the look on Meghan’s face.  Then Shannon always inserting herself too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that part about "deko told me to go" was hilarious!  Because it did make Peggy sound very subservient - jump, how high.  What does that mean?  She acts like she's never heard of ANYTHING.  Then I had to give Kelly a virtual high five when she asked "How did you get into UCLA?"

Now for once I agree with Shannon and Megan - Vicki hasn't been kind to them, they didn't go the the hospital on the other trip, so why go sit bedside now?  I wouldn't.  Does it mean they aren't concerned? No, it just means they aren't that cool, so no need to go..  I would have done the same thing.

Vicki drinking afterwards, yeah really strange


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vicky got what she wanted, Tamra’s sympathy.  I do believe that Vicky was ill I just think she milked it for everything she could.
And how good a friend is Peggy if she went to the hospital only because her husband told her to go?  Why can’t she decide for herself?  How does she have a Masters degree?  I call BS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> How does she have a Masters degree?  I call BS.


my guess is Deko is her Master and that's who she got the degree from


----------



## pursegrl12

Ugh!!! And of course every time I hear the name Diko, I say it to myself in her voice


----------



## cdtracing

Vicki is an attention & sympathy whore.  Of course she milked it for all it's worth.  The drinking afterwards was weird & definiteyl made me give the side eye.  I wonder if she'll finally get her casseroles now.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cdtracing said:


> Vicki is an attention & sympathy whore.  Of course she milked it for all it's worth.  The drinking afterwards was weird & definiteyl made me give the side eye.  I wonder if she'll finally get her casseroles now.



She got her 'casserole' at the dinner after she left the hospital. I hope that's the only one she gets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm sure by time they film the reunion, the rekindled friendship between Vicki and Tamra will be a thing of the past.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Peggy doesn't have a Master's, she said it herself a few times that she just went to school for one semester, she got married and stayed home.


----------



## Tropigal3

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Peggy doesn't have a Master's, she said it herself a few times that she just went to school for one semester, she got married and stayed home.


Yeah probably because she could not understand all the slangs/idioms that other students were throwing out.


----------



## millivanilli

even I understand most of them and Lord knows I never went to an US University


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Now for once I agree with Shannon and Megan - Vicki hasn't been kind to them, they didn't go the the hospital on the other trip, so why go sit bedside now?  I wouldn't.  Does it mean they aren't concerned? No, it just means they aren't that cool, so no need to go..  I would have done the same thing.
> 
> Vicki drinking afterwards, yeah really strange



Yet Meghan and Shannon pushed their way into Vicki's room to interfere with the EMT's treatment.  To say "what's wrong, Vicki?"  wtf was that?  camera time?  disgusting nosiness?  smdh


----------



## bagnshoofetish

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Peggy doesn't have a Master's, she said it herself a few times that she just went to school for one semester, she got married and stayed home.



I think she said she was an English major.


----------



## Prufrock613

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think she said she was an English major.


That’s what I thought she said, too.  Not a masters, just a BA- not that is any small shakes(speaking for myself).
I’m sure it can be looked up- just like how she divorced Diko after 1 year.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Prufrock613 said:


> That’s what I thought she said, too.  Not a masters, just a BA- not that is any small shakes(speaking for myself).
> I’m sure it can be looked up- just like how she divorced Diko after 1 year.



Yeah you can’t claim to be a major in anything if you just went for one semester.  My guess is she took a ESL course.


----------



## ck2802

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah you can’t claim to be a major in anything if you just went for one semester.  My guess is she took a ESL course.


I still don’t understand why she has an accent if she has been in the US since she was a baby.  I moved to another country when I was 7 & don’t have an accent at all from my old country.  Only comes out when I’m speaking to my parents.


----------



## Bentley1

I can't fathom why someone who was born in America would have an accent either. 
I have friends who came to the states in Elementary school and no hint of an accent! Peggy's is as thick as my older relatives who came to the states well into adulthood.


----------



## tnguyen87

I have cousins who are twins and were born & raised in Louisiana. One doesn't have an accent and the other has a a bit of an Asian accent. I never understood how he got it because his other siblings don't have it either. ‍♀️


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> I can't fathom why someone who was born in America would have an accent either.
> I have friends who came to the states in Elementary school and no hint of an accent! Peggy's is as thick as my older relatives who came to the states well into adulthood.


Perhaps she grew up mainly speaking her language in her home.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> Perhaps she grew up mainly speaking her language in her home.


I grew up speaking another language in my household as well, still do to this day, and no accent. I dunno her accent is just pretty thick for someone born and raised in the US, not to mention she has a pretty poor understanding of English to boot.


----------



## ck2802

Bentley1 said:


> I grew up speaking another language in my household as well, still do to this day, and no accent. I dunno her accent is just pretty thick for someone born and raised in the US, not to mention she has a pretty poor understanding of English to boot.


Totally agree.  My DH’s parents are Italian, DH was born here & spoke Italian at home until he went to school.  He & his siblings have no trace of an Italian accent despite being able to speak Italian & English.
Peggy’s accent seems so contrived to me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I live in one of the largest Armenian communities in California.  I hear thick accents all the time.  It doesn’t bother me.
What does bother me is someone embellishing their educational stats.  One semester at UCLA does not a scholar make.  Peggy needs to drop the BS.


----------



## coconutsboston

I noticed in the last episode that at one point she had no accent whatsoever, which is why I wonder if it's put on.  It immediately reminded me of Dorit from RHoBH.


----------



## Ceeyahd

My DH I was born and raised in another country until he was 12 years old. Came to this country speaking no English. Did learn English in another part of the country the of the US. You now resides in California. So the accent that I detect mostly is the accent of where he grew up until he was 30 years old here in the country. His native language or first language I should say is in language he's fluent in, but I do notice that when he is speaking his native language with extended family and bounces back and forth between English and his native language when speaking English then I detect an accent coming from his first language. I think it's kind of common for this to happen. Dorit on the Beverly Hills housewives seems phony and decides to speak and whatever English dialect she chooses on a whim. Peggy I just think reverts to her accented English out of habit. When you grow up within a community that is mostly of your first language or nationality I think it's common to have an accent when speaking English, I noticed this in my co-workers quite frequently. Folks that are born here in the US depending on what part of the country they're in they have an accent or maybe a dialect if you will of the region they're from. I noticed that here in California they may not have that dialect or affect of where they were raised until they're around family members or friends from there area of being raised. So I don't think it's on purpose I think it just habit you fall back into. Although I do think Peggy is annoying to no end, the way she speaks might not be on purpose per se. Other folks that have no accent but come from a family that speaks a different first language other than English probably had to work on not having that accent when they speak, think of actors and such.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

My grandfather on my moms side made it a point for all his children to be articulate in the english language.  Every night after dinner he’d make all the kids study with him for about an hour.  Therefore my mom, aunts and uncles spoke perfect english.  If my grandfather did not bring them up that way, they may have all had accents.  If its not encouraged in the home I can see how people grow up with strong accents.  However my grandfather wanted all his kids to speak properly so their futures would be better and it worked.  It backfired for me though.  Because of the stigma attached to having an accent back then my mom and dad did NOT teach my brother or I Spanish.  So I kinda’ got gyped.
I applaud people who speak more than one language or who at least try.  No one should ever be put down for having an accent.  I find it endearing in a way.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Jimmy has the baby with him in the booth when he is doing sports commentary.  Don't know if it's true, but his reactions to the baby seem genuine.  Hers are all for show.


I'm so tired of hearing Megan's constant complaints how her "life is not her own any more".  The cousin does all the work.  She basically nurses the baby, then hands her back.  Give me a break.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ceeyahd said:


> My DH I was born and raised in another country until he was 12 years old. Came to this country speaking no English. Did learn English in another part of the country the of the US. You now resides in California. So the accent that I detect mostly is the accent of where he grew up until he was 30 years old here in the country. His native language or first language I should say is in language he's fluent in, but I do notice that when he is speaking his native language with extended family and bounces back and forth between English and his native language when speaking English then I detect an accent coming from his first language. I think it's kind of common for this to happen. Dorit on the Beverly Hills housewives seems phony and decides to speak and whatever English dialect she chooses on a whim. Peggy I just think reverts to her accented English out of habit. When you grow up within a community that is mostly of your first language or nationality I think it's common to have an accent when speaking English, I noticed this in my co-workers quite frequently. Folks that are born here in the US depending on what part of the country they're in they have an accent or maybe a dialect if you will of the region they're from. I noticed that here in California they may not have that dialect or affect of where they were raised until they're around family members or friends from there area of being raised. So I don't think it's on purpose I think it just habit you fall back into. Although I do think Peggy is annoying to no end, the way she speaks might not be on purpose per se. Other folks that have no accent but come from a family that speaks a different first language other than English probably had to work on not having that accent when they speak, think of actors and such.



I have more faith in Peggy's accent than I do in Dorit's from RHOBH


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> Is it just me, or does Peggy’s house seem smaller than one would expect compared to their lavish spending on cars, jewelry, etc


It also didn't seem to match the foyer they've shown in past episodes.  I wonder if they show fake fronts, as the Kardashians do?


----------



## purseinsanity

horse17 said:


> Just catching up on this show and Tamara saying to Vicki that Eddie walked away from a 400k job to start a gym sounds odd to me


Wasn't he a paralegal?  I don't know any paralegal that makes 400K!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

purseinsanity said:


> Wasn't he a paralegal?  I don't know any paralegal that makes 400K!



They can if they are the manager of the office and the legal practice is their dad's and that's what Tamara said, his dad offered him a job for $400K. So according to Eddie's linkedin he was a business manager for Judge Law Firm.


----------



## lulilu

AmeeLVSBags said:


> They can if they are the manager of the office and the legal practice is their dad's and that's what Tamara said, his dad offered him a job for $400K. So according to Eddie's linkedin he was a business manager for Judge Law Firm.



His "father" adopted him as an adult.  I still would like to hear that relationship explained.  And if he was getting paid that much -- and I bet he had no prior training or education to warrant the job -- that kind of salary at a small firm sounds like a way of the "father" giving him money and getting a business tax deduction for it.   I have heard of small business that have the children on the payroll and they don't really work there.  I don't doubt Eddy worked, I just think a random hire off the street would not have been given almost half a million a year to "manage' a small law firm.  Just saying.


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> His "father" adopted him as an adult.  I still would like to hear that relationship explained.  And if he was getting paid that much -- and I bet he had no prior training or education to warrant the job -- that kind of salary at a small firm sounds like a way of the "father" giving him money and getting a business tax deduction for it.   I have heard of small business that have the children on the payroll and they don't really work there.  I don't doubt Eddy worked, I just think a random hire off the street would not have been given almost half a million a year to "manage' a small law firm.  Just saying.



Agreed. This is about the only explanation that makes sense, since this is far from standard practice in the industry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseinsanity said:


> I have more faith in Peggy's accent than I do in Dorit's from RHOBH


we didn't know where Dorit pulled that accent from.  It was a mish mash... then she sounded like pure country from Kansas!


----------



## Tropigal3

Seriously.  I just do not like Peggy at all.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> Seriously.  I just do not like Peggy at all.



Did you hear her say 'shindig'. She doesn't get any sayings, but uses the word shindig. I don't like Peggy either. 
In my best Tamra loud voice 
'Who likes Peggy?' (besides Diko)


----------



## egak

I'm watching the episode now - can anyone please explain to me what Peggy is doing on the show?! Personally, I hope she does not come back next season.


----------



## swags

I don't know why Peggy did the show. She doesn't seem to have any interest in anyone.
I did laugh at her calling out Meghan on the baby. I know it was wrong but I found it funny probably because Meghan is so sensitive.


----------



## cafecreme15

Peggy looks so much better and more youthful without all that heavy makeup


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Peggy looks so much better and more youthful without all that heavy makeup


Totally agree!  Was thinking the very same thing while watching Peggy and a Vicky together towards the end of the hour..


----------



## Bentley1

I'm not surprised Megan's baby was crying while she was out getting drunk in the middle of the night. Apparently they're "sleep training" but vacation is not the right time to sleep train with the baby's schedule and routine totally off. Honestly, I think that was a lie anyway, I don't think sleep training had a thing to do with it, but I digress...

I'm feeling like the straw that broke the camel's back between Shannon and David was watching back this season. They, especially David, must have cringed and realized they needed to walk away from each other.
Then Shannon telling the Dr David has a low libido, uh, I think he's just not interested in intimacy with YOU Shannon. He seems like a healthy, active guy, I have a feeling his libido is just fine.
Tamara and Shannon at the table, during the Peggy argument, were like demons. Their faces all contorted, so hateful, can't stand them. Then Kelly pacing back and forth behind Peggy, seemed highly agitated.  I'm not a Peggy fan, but that whole thing was hard to watch. Peggy didn't even make her point it was just lost amidst all the yelling Tamara, Shannon and Kelly were doing. Then Lydia and Vicki, her "friends" abandoning her, too scared to get on the bad side of the mean girl gang, so pathetic.


----------



## DiorT

I couldn't stop staring at the rats nest that was Peggy's hair during that dinner...terrible....


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Peggy - that hair of her's is just tragic! 
All the ladies hair was looking a bit rough in Iceland - it looked like lots of rat's nests.  I guess staying at the lodge didn't give them access to hairdressers to help them. Lydia was the only exception, I think she does her own hair and isn't so reliant on help. 
Peggy looks like she had lovely hair in photos when she's younger, don't know what's up now.

Again, I think that Peggy has led a relatively sheltered life, maybe just with family and just is socially awkward, and just doesn't know how to relate to this wild bunch of ladies - they overwhelm her. She seems a  bit better one on one, but in the group, she just can't seem to make rational thoughts.
And then once the ladies get drinking, they are brutal. 
Vicki (and Lydia to a certain extent) should have supported her more at the final dinner - but they knew the pack would turn on them.
I'm not saying that Peggy was blameless, she just doesn't know how to speak her mind - coherently, and then just retreats when overwhelmed.

Another sad and degrading scene of Shannon with David - it was hard to watch. That marriage was well and over at that point, and to watch them berate each other was painful. David was frightening with his looks and reactions to anything Shannon was saying - it must have been hell in that house.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not surprised Megan's baby was crying while she was out getting drunk in the middle of the night. *Apparently they're "sleep training" but vacation is not the right time to sleep train with the baby's schedule and routine totally off.* Honestly, I think that was a lie anyway, I don't think sleep training had a thing to do with it, but I digress...
> 
> I'm feeling like the straw that broke the camel's back between Shannon and David was watching back this season. They, especially David, must have cringed and realized they needed to walk away from each other.
> *Then Shannon telling the Dr David has a low libido, uh, I think he's just not interested in intimacy with YOU Shannon.* He seems like a healthy, active guy, I have a feeling his libido is just fine.
> Tamara and Shannon at the table, during the Peggy argument, were like demons. Their faces all contorted, so hateful, can't stand them. Then Kelly pacing back and forth behind Peggy, seemed highly agitated.  I'm not a Peggy fan, but that whole thing was hard to watch. Peggy didn't even make her point it was just lost amidst all the yelling Tamara, Shannon and Kelly were doing. Then Lydia and Vicki, her "friends" abandoning her, too scared to get on the bad side of the mean girl gang, so pathetic.




sleep training the baby ON VACATION and in a DIFFERENT ZONE of course threw the poor baby off!  megan doesn't care because she has the nanny there to deal with her! she is too busy trying to stay up and out like she did before she had aspen!  she keeps complaining about how hard it is with a baby but she doesn't seem to have made any real sacrifices for her yet. 

and i said the same thing about shannon - girl please!  there is nothing wrong with david's libido!  did she have to much vodka again the other week and forgot how she was moaning about how they have not had sex and how she thinks it is because he is not attracted to her since she gained weight!


----------



## coconutsboston

I️ laughed so hard at Peggy’s Scarlett O’Hara get up for the dinner. If she doesn’t want the others getting upset with her, she should tone down the narcissism & combativeness. She is truly tone-deaf and get SO upset when everything isn’t about her. 

Meagan’s parenting abilities aside - I️ thought babies cry? I️ suppose I’m not shocked Peggy’s children never did. 

Anyone else wonder if the newly single Kelly & Shannon will lead to them being friends for the next season’s storyline? [emoji848]


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> I️ laughed so hard at Peggy’s Scarlett O’Hara get up for the dinner. If she doesn’t want the others getting upset with her, she should tone down the narcissism & combativeness. She is truly tone-deaf and get SO upset when everything isn’t about her.
> 
> Meagan’s parenting abilities aside - I️ thought babies cry? I️ suppose I’m not shocked Peggy’s children never did.
> 
> Anyone else wonder if the newly single Kelly & Shannon will lead to them being friends for the next season’s storyline? [emoji848]



So true about Peggy.  Kelly & Shannon!  Yes, their divorces just may bring them closer.  Especially since Shannon may be losing Tamra to Vicki.  And I'll say it again, I really like them together.



Bentley1 said:


> Then *Shannon telling the Dr David has a low libido, uh, I think he's just not interested in intimacy with YOU Shannon*. He seems like a healthy, active guy, I have a feeling his libido is just fine.
> Tamara and Shannon at the table, during the Peggy argument, were like demons. Their faces all contorted, so hateful, can't stand them. Then Kelly pacing back and forth behind Peggy, seemed highly agitated.  I'm not a Peggy fan, but that whole thing was hard to watch. Peggy didn't even make her point it was just lost amidst all the yelling Tamara, Shannon and Kelly were doing. Then Lydia and Vicki, her "friends" abandoning her, too scared to get on the bad side of the mean girl gang, so pathetic.



That's what I was thinking too.  Who would want intimacy with a raving lunatic.

And yeah that argument in the restaurant was embarrassing!  So ridiculous.


----------



## Prufrock613

I pray that Peggy is not on the next season, but honestly this is all a shiz storm.

I am at a loss (if it’s true) that Meghan was sleep training the baby..in Iceland...in a completely different time zone?  I hope that was thrown out there to deflect the fact that babies cry...and often, just because they’re babies.  I don’t think Peggy would understand this, in English or Armenian.


----------



## baghagg

*Sleep training a baby in another country, in another time zone, when there is daylight (effectively) 24/7..  ¡¡¡


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank goodness next week is the finale...MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Bentley1

I think Peggy's point regarding the baby crying was that the baby was being ignored/neglected while it cried for a long period of time. Obviously babies cry, but she was trying to get the point across that Megan was too busy getting drunk and laughing behind Peggy's back with the other women were while her baby was being neglected and crying nonstop. If the nanny was tending to the baby and was unable to soothe her, one would hope Megan could step in and try to soothe her baby given she's just down the hall, but instead she was drinking and acting like a sloppy sorority girl.  The sleep training bit was a bold faced lie. The woman seems to have no sort of motherly instinct and is fighting tooth and nail to keep her life from changing in any way.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I think Peggy's point regarding the baby crying was that the baby was being ignored/neglected while it cried for a long period of time. Obviously babies cry, but she was trying to get the point across that Megan was too busy getting drunk and laughing behind Peggy's back with the other women were while her baby was being neglected and crying nonstop. If the nanny was tending to the baby and was unable to soothe her, one would hope Megan could step in and try to soothe her baby given she's just down the hall, but instead she was drinking and acting like a sloppy sorority girl.  The sleep training bit was a bold faced lie. *The woman seems to have no sort of motherly instinct and is fighting tooth and nail to keep her life from changing in any way*.



exactly what i said!!  megan still wants to hang out all the time while keeping the appearance of being a great mother - so she drags aspen AND the nanny along with her no matter where they are going because she can't stand the thought of being left behind!  which is not either a great shock or surprise!  she LIED and said repeatedly that she would not continue on the show after having the baby because she did not want her daughter to grow up around those women and the drama!!   and yet there she is!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Right and sorry you were not breastfeeding if you were drinking every day, pretty significantly


----------



## millivanilli

please, anybody step in and help me out:

Is it really" attacking she and I" or is it "attacking her and me"?

I'm getting nuts with that" I and me" I'm hearing latel, like choose between Peggy and I... and so on.

Enlighten me


----------



## WillstarveforLV

baghagg said:


> *Sleep training a baby in another country, in another time zone, when there is daylight (effectively) 24/7..  ¡¡¡


That's Meagan Mentality for ya


----------



## WillstarveforLV

They were ALL so inappropriately dressed for the Viking's Dinner - at least Vicki wore sleeves!  And I think Megan has all these comments coming to her - I mean you take a newborn on a girls trip (with nanny in tow) that I assume she is not even paying for, literally half way across the world and let your baby wail while you are guzzling down champagne and participating in catty gossip - glad that Peggy stated this to her - how can she even drink when even 2 seconds arriving at LAX , she had to breastfeed right then and there at the ticket counter - I cannot stand the entitlement she gives herself because she is a mom - she was so desperate to have a kid and now that she has one, I am shocked how her behaviour is even worse than ever before.


----------



## Bentley1

Yep, she's splashing her horrible parenting all over reality TV, so people are going to have very harsh opinions. I'm glad Peggy said something about the baby crying for a long period while the mother was down the hall whooping it up, getting drunk like a teen on spring break, Megan absolutely disgusts me to no end.
I didn't think I could dislike her anymore until she became a mother and showcased how truly narcissistic and awful she is.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yep, she's splashing her horrible parenting all over reality TV, so people are going to have very harsh opinions. I'm glad Peggy said something about the baby crying for a long period while the mother was down the hall whooping it up, getting drunk like a teen on spring break, Megan absolutely disgusts me to no end.
> I didn't think I could dislike her anymore until she became a mother and showcased how truly narcissistic and awful she is.




Yes THIS!!!!

and that fake a$$ crying all over Shannon was as bad as the Viking floor show!! [emoji1] She didn’t drop one tear trying to get sympathy. 
And Tamara would have one time to yell anything at me and it would be her last! I would have her running out the room faster than she did when Peggy gave her a few choice words! 
She would never come for me again. [emoji111]


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> Yes THIS!!!!
> 
> and that fake a$$ crying all over Shannon was as bad as the Viking floor show!! [emoji1] She didn’t drop one tear trying to get sympathy.
> And Tamara would have one time to yell anything at me and it would be her last! I would have her running out the room faster than she did when Peggy gave her a few choice words!
> She would never come for me again. [emoji111]


Lol! Same! 
Yeah, that fake crying was to divert attention so she wouldnt have to answer why she was down the hall getting drunk at 3 am while her newborn wailed away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Peggy claimed she was flying from Iceland back to the OC on her own private jet?


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> So Peggy claimed she was flying from Iceland back to the OC on her own private jet?



I thought that at first bc she said jet but I think she was making it clear to production that she was leaving and didn't want to be on the same plane with them.  

On another note, Tamra is a total thug this season......even when Lydia apologized she was kind of nasty to her.


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> please, anybody step in and help me out:
> 
> Is it really" attacking she and I" or is it "attacking her and me"?
> 
> I'm getting nuts with that" I and me" I'm hearing latel, like choose between Peggy and I... and so on.
> 
> Enlighten me


I could be wrong but I the the correct wording would be "her & me".


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> I could be wrong but I the the correct wording would be "her & me".


thank you 

For a non-native speaker it's hard to see if the language itself changed or if there is a mistake one shouldn't copy. or if the teacher was wrong :grin:


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> Right and sorry you were not breastfeeding if you were drinking every day, pretty significantly


I honestly don’t think Meghan was drinking like the others.
There is pump & dump - and they could’ve brought frozen milk to be used later.


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> I honestly don’t think Meghan was drinking like the others.
> There is pump & dump - and they could’ve brought frozen milk to be used later.



She said she had to bring the baby so she could breastfeed, not pump and dump.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lulilu said:


> She said she had to bring the baby so she could breastfeed, not pump and dump.


Exactly! And no pump and dump at the very first minute of this trip when she had to breastfeed as soon as she got to the airport  right when she was checking in! But then again maybe she didn't breastfeed the baby the night she was boozing and that's why the baby was crying all night long!


----------



## Prufrock613

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly! And no pump and dump at the very first minute of this trip when she had to breastfeed as soon as she got to the airport  right when she was checking in! But then again maybe she didn't breastfeed the baby the night she was boozing and that's why the baby was crying all night long!


That’s what I was saying- she did nurse, but if she had alcohol- that’s what she had to do.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> She said she had to bring the baby so she could breastfeed, not pump and dump.


I didn’t mean it in those terms, I meant that that “if” she had alcohol, that is what any mom would do.
I think my msg is being taken out of context.  Yes, I believe that M brought her baby b/c of BF.  Do I think she pumped and dumped?...of course.  Do I think it was exclusive- definitely NO


----------



## caitlin1214

Tropigal3 said:


> *LOL!!
> *
> I don't think the other ladies had any idea about Peggy's reaction to the situation.  That said, she was going a bit overboard and becoming intrusive with the medic team and not.  And I was quite surprised that the ladies insisted on a sit down meal first.  I can understand being overly hungry (I get mean headaches if I skip a meal) but I would think they could have grabbed a quick bite to bring with them.





pursegrl12 said:


> They know Vicki and her antics...I'd sit my ass down for dinner too!





bagnshoofetish said:


> Vicky got what she wanted, Tamra’s sympathy.  I do believe that Vicky was ill I just think she milked it for everything she could.
> And how good a friend is Peggy if she went to the hospital only because her husband told her to go?  Why can’t she decide for herself?  How does she have a Masters degree?  I call BS.





cdtracing said:


> Vicki is an attention & sympathy whore.  Of course she milked it for all it's worth.  The drinking afterwards was weird & definiteyl made me give the side eye.  I wonder if she'll finally get her casseroles now.



Lydia was horrified that none of the other ladies were going to the hospital with Vicki. I'm going to repeat what I wrote after Heather was horrified that nobody went to the hospital with her when she had that ATV accident: 

I can't imagine what it would feel like if I woke up in the hospital with no idea what happened and nobody there. 

I'm on team Go to the Hospital, Even If You Don't Like Them. Meagan doesn't even have to be in the room with Vicki. She could read magazines in the waiting room until Vicki woke up or her family was able to get there, whichever came first.

Earlier I said Meghan should have gone to the hospital just to be there, because it wasn't like Heather was suggesting she bring Vicki flowers and rub her feet. 

That's exactly what it sounded like Vicki wanted. That's a bit much. There's being a decent human being and then there's being expected to wait on someone hand and foot. (That's a bit much.) 

Part of me thinks insisting on having a champagne lunch looks heartless, but then I remember it's Vicki, so I'm not sure what the "right answer" is.


----------



## caitlin1214

cdtracing said:


> I could be wrong but I the the correct wording would be "her & me".





millivanilli said:


> thank you
> 
> For a non-native speaker it's hard to see if the language itself changed or if there is a mistake one shouldn't copy. or if the teacher was wrong :grin:



It is "her and me". 


Take out 'attacking her' and what makes more sense: attacking me or attacking I? That's how you can tell which one is the right one.


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> It is "her and me".
> 
> 
> Take out 'attacking her' and what makes more sense: attacking me or attacking I? That's how you can tell which one is the right one.




Yes that’s how we were taught too!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## cafecreme15

bag-princess said:


> Yes that’s how we were taught too!!! [emoji1360]



Learned this rule during SAT prep years ago and it stuck with me ever since! All the poor grammar on this show really grinds my gears


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> It is "her and me".
> 
> 
> Take out 'attacking her' and what makes more sense: attacking me or attacking I? That's how you can tell which one is the right one.


This is how I was taught in grammar school many decades ago.  In general, the poor grammar used today, especially on all these RH shows, irritates me to no end.


----------



## Gal4Dior

So can someone please clarify, because I still don’t understand after almost the entire season - did Peggy have cancer or not? Did she graduate from UCLA, or not? 

People shouldn’t BS about having college degrees OR cancer. I’m so over this woman. She states that she wants no drama, but yet secretly tapes Tamra and Kelly and shows it to them at the dinner table in front of everybody? WTH is that supposed to accomplish???


----------



## swags

LVSistinaMM said:


> So can someone please clarify, because I still don’t understand after almost the entire season - did Peggy have cancer or not? Did she graduate from UCLA, or not?
> 
> People shouldn’t BS about having college degrees OR cancer. I’m so over this woman. She states that she wants no drama, but yet secretly tapes Tamra and Kelly and shows it to them at the dinner table in front of everybody? WTH is that supposed to accomplish???


I believe she had pre-invasive cancer.  One scene showed a doctor and I think that was how he described it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVSistinaMM said:


> So can someone please clarify, because I still don’t understand after almost the entire season - did Peggy have cancer or not? Did she graduate from UCLA, or not?
> 
> People shouldn’t BS about having college degrees OR cancer. I’m so over this woman. She states that she wants no drama, but yet secretly tapes Tamra and Kelly and shows it to them at the dinner table in front of everybody? WTH is that supposed to accomplish???


she seems unhinged.  Everybody ain't cut out for reality TV and she's one of them


----------



## cdtracing

LVSistinaMM said:


> So can someone please clarify, because I still don’t understand after almost the entire season - did Peggy have cancer or not? Did she graduate from UCLA, or not?
> 
> People shouldn’t BS about having college degrees OR cancer. I’m so over this woman. She states that she wants no drama, but yet secretly tapes Tamra and Kelly and shows it to them at the dinner table in front of everybody? WTH is that supposed to accomplish???


From what I can figure out, Peggy apparently has the cancer marker & had a small biopsy that showed a small amount tested positive for pre-cancer.  Since her mother died of cancer, she opted to have a full mastectomy with reconstruction.
As for UCLA, I think she attended UCLA for a short period (maybe a semester or 2) but did not graduate.  Honestly, I don't know if she graduated college at all.  She married Diko when she was young & became a mother & housewife.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah the UCLA thing is hard to follow.  Because a few times she talks about UCLA and then about how important it is for her daughters to get an education.


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> So can someone please clarify, because I still don’t understand after almost the entire season - did Peggy have cancer or not? Did she graduate from UCLA, or not?
> 
> People shouldn’t BS about having college degrees OR cancer. I’m so over this woman. She states that she wants no drama, but yet secretly tapes Tamra and Kelly and shows it to them at the dinner table in front of everybody? WTH is that supposed to accomplish???


I don't think any of us can clarify, because it hasn't been clarified on the show. She talks in circles.


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah the UCLA thing is hard to follow.  Because a few times she talks about UCLA and then about how important it is for her daughters to get an education.



That is what I remember, too. That’s why I was super confused as to why she still says she’s smart because she was educated at UCLA. Two semesters do not make a college degree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> She talks in circles.


period.  the end!


----------



## Bentley1

She's being confusing on purpose, to create questions and also bc she wants people to assume, for example, that she graduated from UCLA when she most likely took a few classes then left to get married. Doesn't want to come out and flat out say I took a few classes bc that would be a big "so what" and No one would care or call her "educated."


----------



## rockhollow

Bentley1 said:


> She's being confusing on purpose, to create questions and also bc she wants people to assume, for example, that she graduated from UCLA when she most likely took a few classes then left to get married. Doesn't want to come out and flat out say I took a few classes bc that would be a big "so what" and No one would care or call her "educated."


 
I agree, I think she's been very careful not to give up too much information about her education other than saying she attended - kind of suspicious.
I'm also thinking she attended a bit and then got married, and started having children.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I agree, I think she's been very careful not to give up too much information about her education other than saying she attended - kind of suspicious.
> I'm also thinking she attended a bit and then got married, and started having children.


I might be wrong but I thought she said in one episode that she actually graduated?  Maybe I was just hearing things.


----------



## haute okole

Peggy is an inarticulate, full of herself, dumb dumb.  She is so insecure about her lack of accomplishments, she belittles everybody and attempts to be above them all.  She is not a girls’s girl.  Their cars are for showy losers.


----------



## JNH14

Anyone watch what happened live last night with Shannon? Interesting to hear her talk pretty straight forward about she and  David being done....finally!


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> I don't think any of us can clarify, because it hasn't been clarified on the show. She talks in circles.



She does! Beware of those who talk that way, it’s used to avoid telling the truth.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

In my experience, people who flaunt their wealth (ie; Peggy) with all their diamonds and gaudy cars are in debt up to their eyeballs.  They try too hard to give the illusion that they are rich (ie; Teresa Guidice).  They believe that is what success is all about.  I believe Shannon is probably the wealthiest of all of them this season as she comes from old money.  Truly wealthy people play their cards very close to their chest.  My suspicion is that David and Shannon were done when they sold their first house but continued the show in that leased house to have a storyline.  David is the one who probably signed a prenup and I think we all saw his bitterness about that when he criticized her in front of her mom for being born with a silver spoon.  Rich people (or at least wise ones) do not want people knowing how much they have for security reasons.  The richest people I know drive around in 10 year old cars.  The well known ones drive sensible cars.  These HW shows pick fake, loud people on purpose because they are a stereotype the rest of the world pictures.  The sad thing is there are people out there who want to emulate them believing their behaviors are legit.  Bleh. 

Getting off soapbox.
You can always tell when I’ve had too much coffee...


----------



## Coco.lover

I do believe Shannon was the one with money but I also believe David did quite well for himself over the years. She was on WWHL on monday and said he wasn't financing her restaurant  anymore. I think we will eventually find out the divorce details 


bagnshoofetish said:


> In my experience, people who flaunt their wealth (ie; Peggy) with all their diamonds and gaudy cars are in debt up to their eyeballs.  They try too hard to give the illusion that they are rich (ie; Teresa Guidice).  They believe that is what success is all about.  I believe Shannon is probably the wealthiest of all of them this season as she comes from old money.  Truly wealthy people play their cards very close to their chest.  My suspicion is that David and Shannon were done when they sold their first house but continued the show in that leased house to have a storyline.  David is the one who probably signed a prenup and I think we all saw his bitterness about that when he criticized her in front of her mom for being born with a silver spoon.  Rich people (or at least wise ones) do not want people knowing how much they have for security reasons.  The richest people I know drive around in 10 year old cars.  The well known ones drive sensible cars.  These HW shows pick fake, loud people on purpose because they are a stereotype the rest of the world pictures.  The sad thing is there are people out there who want to emulate them believing their behaviors are legit.  Bleh.
> 
> Getting off soapbox.
> You can always tell when I’ve had too much coffee...


----------



## pursegrl12

Coco.lover said:


> I do believe Shannon was the one with money but I also believe David did quite well for himself over the years. She was on WWHL on monday and said he wasn't financing her restaurant  anymore. I think we will eventually find out the divorce details



If she comes from money and has money then why can't she finance it herself?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Perhaps he never was financing it in the first place.  But because they were a couple he didn’t want her to use any money he planned to go after for alimony?  A prenup is useless after 10 years, in California anyway.  He can fight for spousal support or payout.
He is in construction and that industry took quite a nosedive in California so I think he definitely needed the money the show provided him.  Thats just my suspicion.


----------



## pursegrl12

interesting.....all I know is this divorce will be epic!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I did find it weird that Shannon and David stayed in the rental house when this season started, but now think as others, maybe the marriage was on the way out way earlier and they just continued for the show. There sure was no love between them this whole season.
And I agree with others, I think Shannon must have and control the bulk of their coins, and with divorce, David will be left without a comfortable life, and having to apply  or alimony - something I'm sure Shannon will enjoy holding over him.

I hope with a divorce we might see a nicer Shannon, not the Shannon we've seen all this season, but I might just be wishing - she's pretty nasty and bitter, it might take a while for that to go - if ever!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like to say, reality shows for married couples tend to be the bee line for divorce court


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> In my experience, people who flaunt their wealth (ie; Peggy) with all their diamonds and gaudy cars are in debt up to their eyeballs.  They try too hard to give the illusion that they are rich (ie; Teresa Guidice).  They believe that is what success is all about.  I believe Shannon is probably the wealthiest of all of them this season as she comes from old money.  Truly wealthy people play their cards very close to their chest.  My suspicion is that David and Shannon were done when they sold their first house but continued the show in that leased house to have a storyline.  David is the one who probably signed a prenup and I think we all saw his bitterness about that when he criticized her in front of her mom for being born with a silver spoon.  Rich people (or at least wise ones) do not want people knowing how much they have for security reasons.  The richest people I know drive around in 10 year old cars.  The well known ones drive sensible cars.  These HW shows pick fake, loud people on purpose because they are a stereotype the rest of the world pictures.  The sad thing is there are people out there who want to emulate them believing their behaviors are legit.  Bleh.
> 
> Getting off soapbox.
> You can always tell when I’ve had too much coffee...



this is why I like the BH wives more because their money tends to be LONG and STRONG!  
Like Mauricio and Kyle - live well, BUT don't flaunt all their riches.  Sure they have nice things, but aren't pushing it in your face.  Lisa is over the top, but again not in the way Peggo and Deko are. 
Peggy and Deko are new money and it shows.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^Agree.  Lisa is over the top, but lives in a relatively ordinary house.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> ^^^^Agree.  Lisa is over the top, but lives in a relatively ordinary house.


Villa Rosa is ordinary? They have a moat, swans and mini horses!


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Villa Rosa is ordinary? They have a moat, swans and mini horses!



I thought the reference was to Lisa Rinna.  lol  LVP is fabulous all around.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I thought the reference was to Lisa Rinna.  lol  LVP is fabulous all around.


Oh, lol I see  I took it as LVP.  Yes!, she is indeed fab.


----------



## cdtracing

bagnshoofetish said:


> In my experience, people who flaunt their wealth (ie; Peggy) with all their diamonds and gaudy cars are in debt up to their eyeballs.  They try too hard to give the illusion that they are rich (ie; Teresa Guidice).  They believe that is what success is all about.  I believe Shannon is probably the wealthiest of all of them this season as she comes from old money.  Truly wealthy people play their cards very close to their chest.  My suspicion is that David and Shannon were done when they sold their first house but continued the show in that leased house to have a storyline.  David is the one who probably signed a prenup and I think we all saw his bitterness about that when he criticized her in front of her mom for being born with a silver spoon.  Rich people (or at least wise ones) do not want people knowing how much they have for security reasons.  The richest people I know drive around in 10 year old cars.  The well known ones drive sensible cars.  These HW shows pick fake, loud people on purpose because they are a stereotype the rest of the world pictures.  The sad thing is there are people out there who want to emulate them believing their behaviors are legit.  Bleh.
> 
> Getting off soapbox.
> You can always tell when I’ve had too much coffee...



Well Said!!  I agree 100%.  The very wealthy people I know don't live in huge, ginormous McMansions, nor do they drive brand new flashy cars.  They don't drive clunkers but their vehicles are a few yrs old but well maintained.  They invest their money wisely & don't advertise it.  As you said, play their cards close to their chest.  They're very grounded in reality &  most are very down to earth &  truly enjoy the simple things.  These RH shows are all about appearances.  I don't know any person of means who brags &  behaves like these women do. SMDH


----------



## GoGlam

It’s true for some, not for all.  How you display your wealth, or whether you choose not to, is often more about personality and what you were raised to do (although some rebel anyway).  I know some very wealthy people - billionaires, or close to.  Some are ridiculously in your face and others, well, you would never guess their net worth was in the billions (talking about new and old money).


----------



## bagnshoofetish

TC1 said:


> Villa Rosa is ordinary? They have a moat, swans and mini horses!



Lots of people have animals like that in SoCal (maybe not a moat) but I guess I accept it from LVP because her and Ken work their asses off and do so much for doggies. [emoji173]️


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> It’s true for some, not for all.  How you display your wealth, or whether you choose not to, is often more about personality and what you were raised to do (although some rebel anyway).  I know some very wealthy people - billionaires, or close to.  Some are ridiculously in your face and others, well, you would never guess their net worth was in the billions (talking about new and old money).



It is definitely about character.  I only know two billionaires and several millionaires and they are all new money and the salt of the earth.  I wouldn’t be friends with any of them if they were loud, belligerent a-holes.

ETA: correction.  One of the billionaires is old money.  The other is new money (tech industry pioneer).  If it matters.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> this is why I like the BH wives more because their money tends to be LONG and STRONG!
> Like Mauricio and Kyle - live well, BUT don't flaunt all their riches.  Sure they have nice things, but aren't pushing it in your face.  Lisa is over the top, but again not in the way Peggo and Deko are.
> Peggy and Deko are new money and it shows.


I dont even think they are “new money”..I think they are “wanna be” new money..lol


----------



## horse17

The one thiong 


bagnshoofetish said:


> In my experience, people who flaunt their wealth (ie; Peggy) with all their diamonds and gaudy cars are in debt up to their eyeballs.  They try too hard to give the illusion that they are rich (ie; Teresa Guidice).  They believe that is what success is all about.  I believe Shannon is probably the wealthiest of all of them this season as she comes from old money.  Truly wealthy people play their cards very close to their chest.  My suspicion is that David and Shannon were done when they sold their first house but continued the show in that leased house to have a storyline.  David is the one who probably signed a prenup and I think we all saw his bitterness about that when he criticized her in front of her mom for being born with a silver spoon.  Rich people (or at least wise ones) do not want people knowing how much they have for security reasons.  The richest people I know drive around in 10 year old cars.  The well known ones drive sensible cars.  These HW shows pick fake, loud people on purpose because they are a stereotype the rest of the world pictures.  The sad thing is there are people out there who want to emulate them believing their behaviors are legit.  Bleh.
> 
> Getting off soapbox.
> You can always tell when I’ve had too much coffee...


The one thing about Shannon, is that she doesn’t flaunt her wealth...which is nice to see..


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> The one thiong
> 
> The one thing about Shannon, is that she doesn’t flaunt her wealth...which is nice to see..



I don’t know if I agree.. she is on a reality show, lived in a larger than necessary house, and wears noticeable pieces from brands like Van Cleef constantly.  She is better than some, but she sure isn’t hiding her “wealth” ...also not sure how wealthy she is.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I don’t know if I agree.. she is on a reality show, lived in a larger than necessary house, and wears noticeable pieces from brands like Van Cleef constantly.  She is better than some, but she sure isn’t hiding her “wealth” ...also not sure how wealthy she is.


.that’s true...i forgot about the VCA necklace she wore to the beach..lol...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Shannon is always in VCA... I think it's also based on perspective on how you display your wealth....for example I know if I were to show up to my office every day or in my hometown for that matter in VCA or Cartier necklace bracelets earrings and rings that would cost $$$$$$ ( in my dreams) I know not one colleague of mine would even bat an eye because they would not be aware of VCA or Cartier or how much it costs....and thus not be aware that I am "flaunting my wealth" ...only I would know it ...maybe its a geographical thing too.?


----------



## Gal4Dior

WillstarveforLV said:


> Shannon is always in VCA... I think it's also based on perspective on how you display your wealth....for example I know if I were to show up to my office every day or in my hometown for that matter in VCA or Cartier necklace bracelets earrings and rings that would cost $$$$$$ ( in my dreams) I know not one colleague of mine would even bat an eye because they would not be aware of VCA or Cartier or how much it costs....and thus not be aware that I am "flaunting my wealth" ...only I would know it ...maybe its a geographical thing too.?



Same here. In my geographic area, most people would recognize any of those brands. 
However, in my tiny microcosm, or rather in my line of business, they will only notice a Chanel or LV bag. Trust me, they will judge you like crazy, too.

Only some women in my industry would notice a Cartier Love bracelet, and that’s probably only because it’s the most recognizable item that Cartier sells.

My JUC totally goes incognito, which I love and any VCA piece would be lost on them. So because I’ve been judged just for wearing a chanel necklace or earrings, I’m going for more less noticeable jewelry pieces from now on. My bags are just attracting way too much unwanted attention.

I am by no means wealthy. I’ve just worked hard and pull a good salary to afford some nice items. It just sucks when you have to “hide” what little wealth you have - but that’s just an unrelated topic.


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> .that’s true...i forgot about the VCA necklace she wore to the beach..lol...



Volleyball and all!! [emoji23]


----------



## haute okole

If we went on jewelry and class alone, Shannon win.  Her VCA pieces are timeless and understated.  Perfectly fine for ladies who lu ch, going to less formal parties.  Some of  Chanel the ladies are wearing are costume jewelry.  Real Chanel is outrageously expensive. I thing the most expensive prices I have seen at reunions or their individual interviews are the Buccilatti Gem flower earring that Vicki  and Kelli wear.  Poor, poor net worth Niko


----------



## Bentley1

What about Kelly's pave diamond Cartier love bracelet at a cool $65k. One of my faves!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Bentley1 said:


> What about Kelly's pave diamond Cartier love bracelet at a cool $65k. One of my faves!



What does Kelly do for work, I can't recall her ever talking about her profession?


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I don’t know if I agree.. she is on a reality show, lived in a larger than necessary house, and wears noticeable pieces from brands like Van Cleef constantly.  She is better than some, but she sure isn’t hiding her “wealth” ...also not sure how wealthy she is.


When I say flaunt I mean label dropping and pricing everything.  I think Shannon is just wearing move pieces and calling it a day. Not like “oh hey, I’m wearing my VC necklace. It cost XX”
Peggy and Deko do that.


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> When I say flaunt I mean label dropping and pricing everything.  I think Shannon is just wearing move pieces and calling it a day. Not like “oh hey, I’m wearing my VC necklace. It cost XX”
> Peggy and Deko do that.



Peggy and Diko’s Lamborghini Reveal and the diamond gifts after her mastectomy, along with those gaudy watches he purchased for their anniversary scream LOOK AT HOW RICH WE ARE!!!! That gets so old.


----------



## horse17

LVSistinaMM said:


> Peggy and Diko’s Lamborghini Reveal and the diamond gifts after her mastectomy, along with those gaudy watches he purchased for their anniversary scream LOOK AT HOW RICH WE ARE!!!! That gets so old.


I can not stand when a couple puts on a public display of gift giving that is show of jewels..cars. . etc.. so unbelievably tacky


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bentley1 said:


> What about Kelly's pave diamond Cartier love bracelet at a cool $65k. One of my faves!


She's got a nice Bulgari diamond ring too


----------



## Gal4Dior

horse17 said:


> I can not stand when a couple puts on a public display of gift giving that is show of jewels..cars. . etc.. so unbelievably tacky



Exactly. Tacky as hell. I wouldn’t be caught dead driving one of those Cruella Deville cars. Clearly money doesn’t buy you good taste.


----------



## Bentley1

Mrs.Z said:


> What does Kelly do for work, I can't recall her ever talking about her profession?


I don't recall either tbh! I always assumed her money came from her husband and I faintly recall them saying he owned businesses or something? 
I'm sure someone else may know more accurately??


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> I don't recall either tbh! I always assumed her money came from her husband and I faintly recall them saying he owned businesses or something?
> I'm sure someone else may know more accurately??


I think he was a CFO or CEO of a company he retired from and rcvd a nice payout...


----------



## horse17

So Meghan is planning on having another baby?...seems like motherhood isn’t such a burden after all..lol


----------



## lulilu

horse17 said:


> So Meghan is planning on having another baby?...seems like motherhood isn’t such a burden after all..lol



So long as she can dress the baby up and parade him around, and then hand him off to a nanny, it will work for her.  Plus the added insurance of child support if things go wrong.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

horse17 said:


> I think he was a CFO or CEO of a company he retired from and rcvd a nice payout...


 I believe he was CEO of leapfrog or was founder of it..


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lulilu said:


> So long as she can dress the baby up and parade him around, and then hand him off to a nanny, it will work for her.  Plus the added insurance of child support if things go wrong.


....plus the entitlement to act more like a pathetic ill-mannered insufferable *#%?!


----------



## baghagg

WillstarveforLV said:


> I believe he was CEO of leapfrog or was founder of it..


Between her breast implant reduction surgery, her vag rejuvenation procedure, etc...  it's quite possible Kelly's been planning a tune-up and departure from him for a while..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

baghagg said:


> Between her breast implant reduction surgery, her vag rejuvenation procedure, etc...  it's quite possible Kelly's been planning a tune-up and departure from him for a while..



Its too bad she believes its only the outside physical appearance that matters.  When Vicky told her “you are drop dead gorgeous!” when Kel told her she and Michael weren’t having sex anymore, didn’t it occur to either of them it was because of whats inside?  A petty, obnoxious, bitter and unkind soul?  Who wants to have sex with that?  Um, no one.


----------



## Prufrock613

bagnshoofetish said:


> Its too bad she believes its only the outside physical appearance that matters.  When Vicky told her “you are drop dead gorgeous!” when Kel told her she and Michael weren’t having sex anymore, didn’t it occur to either of them it was because of whats inside?  A petty, obnoxious, bitter and unkind soul?  Who wants to have sex with that?  Um, no one.


Kelly is awful.  I think she has many demons to set straight.  I think if she works on it she will be rounded.
I know people who know the other half and he can be a tad unhinged- just FYI


----------



## WillstarveforLV

baghagg said:


> Between her breast implant reduction surgery, her vag rejuvenation procedure, etc...  it's quite possible Kelly's been planning a tune-up and departure from him for a while..


I agree... She could not hide her pure disdain for him on the last time episode...appears to have been stemming for awhile.


----------



## horse17

I really wonder what the heck happened with Kelly and her husband..?..we never really saw anything except kelly’s disdaine for him...she seems to have a lot of anger towards him too...


----------



## Mrs.Z

Kelly mentioned that her husband's psychological testing revealed he was a narcissist, that is an impossible person to deal with.


----------



## Gblb

Kelly mentioned before she had her own business on the show that she started out of college. I thought she  said she achieved success on her own at a young age in a convo with Vicki last year. Upon a quick google search, Kelly is COO of the company Kiss Me Mirrors, which appears to be a line of compact makeup mirrors based out of Newport Beach. They estimate her personal net worth at 9 million. However as said prior, Michael was the COO, President & Adviser at LeapFrog per LinkedIn. He reportedly retired to be at home full time in 2016. He more than likely has a higher net worth than Kelly but she has financial security of her own.


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> I really wonder what the heck happened with Kelly and her husband..?..we never really saw anything except kelly’s disdaine for him...she seems to have a lot of anger towards him too...



He always made my red flag wave!! People point fingers at her of course but I would put big $$$ on him not being as kind and understanding and misunderstood as he tried to appear to be!  I think it was an act he had to do for tv because of his business!


----------



## horse17

Gblb said:


> Kelly mentioned before she had her own business on the show that she started out of college. I thought she  said she achieved success on her own at a young age in a convo with Vicki last year. Upon a quick google search, Kelly is COO of the company Kiss Me Mirrors, which appears to be a line of compact makeup mirrors based out of Newport Beach. They estimate her personal net worth at 9 million. However as said prior, Michael was the COO, President & Adviser at LeapFrog per LinkedIn. He reportedly retired to be at home full time in 2016. He more than likely has a higher net worth than Kelly but she has financial security of her own.


Hmm.. I always find it interesting how they come up with those net worth figures not sure how accurate that can be..


----------



## horse17

Tamara had a facelift...?...I Don’t  think she looked good at all at the reunion...


----------



## lulilu

Tamara had a lower face/neck lift.  I agree that she did not have a young look at all.  It could be that she has no body fat -- her skin looked funny/old to me.


----------



## Gal4Dior

lulilu said:


> Tamara had a lower face/neck lift.  I agree that she did not have a young look at all.  It could be that she has no body fat -- her skin looked funny/old to me.



Just saw a video of her talking about the mini facelift. She complained her weight loss made her lower facial area droop and she didn’t want fillers, so the doc said she could either gain 10% body fat or get a facelift and she chose the facelift....


----------



## baghagg

horse17 said:


> Tamara had a facelift...?...I Don’t  think she looked good at all at the reunion...


Too much makeup, and she's not the only one..


----------



## pr1nc355

Ok, I felt bad for Tamra not having a relationship with Sydney.  I assumed it was cuz Simon turned her against Tamra, but Tamra admitted that she talked about Sydney on national TV when she was asked specifically not to to respect her privacy.  Then she cries that she can't help herself and Sydney should just forgive her cuz she'll understand later on when she's a mother.  No, I don't think so.  Many loving moms would respect that their children want to be out of the spotlight and not want their dirty laundry aired.  Anyway...I never liked Lydia.  I can't stand her and wish she won't come back next season.  Why'd they bring her back?!


----------



## Gal4Dior

HATE Lydia. She is constantly judging all the ladies and I don’t care who her BFF is, she did appear to be slightly homophobic in the scene with the drag queens. Why does she always have to make it about her religion? Meghan was right on asking why Lydia can’t just use her brain and exercise good judgment and do the right thing no matter the situation she’s in. 

Lydia grew up in a bubble and continues to live there. She acts so immature sometimes with her interactions with the other ladies, yet always acts like she is the most mature and levelheaded.

DH walks out of the room every time Lydia is on TV. Can’t stand her. 

They need to get rid of both her and Vicki. Both are SUPER annoying.


----------



## horse17

pr1nc355 said:


> Ok, I felt bad for Tamra not having a relationship with Sydney.  I assumed it was cuz Simon turned her against Tamra, but Tamra admitted that she talked about Sydney on national TV when she was asked specifically not to to respect her privacy.  Then she cries that she can't help herself and Sydney should just forgive her cuz she'll understand later on when she's a mother.  No, I don't think so.  Many loving moms would respect that their children want to be out of the spotlight and not want their dirty laundry aired.  Anyway...I never liked Lydia.  I can't stand her and wish she won't come back next season.  Why'd they bring her back?!


We never know what goes on behind closed doors,but from what we see, Tamara should be to blame.....specifically for what she puts out there for the world to see...how can she not respect her daughters wishes for staying private??  That is just bizarre to me that Tamara couldn’t respect that...also,  thinking back to all the scenes of Tamara and Eddie naked in the tub, sexual innuendos with each other..etc......filming this for the world to see, all the while having 3 little kids at home in the middle of a bitter divorce with their father....shes gross...


----------



## bag-princess

horse17 said:


> We never know what goes on behind closed doors,but from what we see, Tamara should be to blame.....specifically for what she puts out there for the world to see...how can she not respect her daughters wishes for staying private??  That is just bizarre to me that Tamara couldn’t respect that...also,  thinking back to all the scenes of Tamara and Eddie naked in the tub, sexual innuendos with each other..etc......filming this for the world to see, all the while having 3 little kids at home in the middle of a bitter divorce with their father....shes gross...




ITA with this!!  She has made it known that her daughter did not like/was uncomfortable with things she has said or done and yet she would continue saying and doing them. I think she is right - Tamra put money and fame and above her and what she wanted.


----------



## Bentley1

She totally ignored Andy when he asked her if she put money and fame ahead of her daughter, didn't even address it because she had NOTHING to say. She HAS done that and continues to do so, but she doesn't just stop there, she drags her daughter into it incessantly for a storyline to help insure her gravy train with Bravo keeps rolling. She's disgusting and I don't blame her daughter for a second, Tamara is a POS mother. 

Lydia needs to go far, far away. I can't stand her!


----------



## coconutsboston

LVSistinaMM said:


> HATE Lydia. She is constantly judging all the ladies and I don’t care who her BFF is, she did appear to be slightly homophobic in the scene with the drag queens. Why does she always have to make it about her religion? Meghan was right on asking why Lydia can’t just use her brain and exercise good judgment and do the right thing no matter the situation she’s in.
> 
> Lydia grew up in a bubble and continues to live there. She acts so immature sometimes with her interactions with the other ladies, yet always acts like she is the most mature and levelheaded.
> 
> DH walks out of the room every time Lydia is on TV. Can’t stand her.
> 
> They need to get rid of both her and Vicki. Both are SUPER annoying.



THIS! She seemed drunk at the reunion with her juvenile quips. 

What person forces her husband to get a vasectomy then wants to have another child less than 6 months later? 

I️ felt bad for Kelly; her body language suggested she was gutted over this divorce. Typically she is portrayed as the antagonist, so I️ assumed she wouldn’t be too upset about her split.


----------



## rockhollow

Tamra just can't keep her mouth shut about her daughter cause she knows that's her storyline. She again, could have just shut down any conversation about it at the reunion, but didn't.
And I notice she's keeping real quiet about her new-found christianity - I guess she knows that lie wasn't doing her any favours, and then she doesn't have to support Lydia.

I was glad to see that the reunion so far wasn't just a bash Vicki session. Thank god we didn't have to hear too much about Brooks - at least not yet, we do see Vicki storm off and say she's quits in the previews for next week.

The ladies all seems quite restrained in the episode, not too much screaming at each other. Are they saving it for next week?


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> *She totally ignored Andy when he asked her if she put money and fame ahead of her daughter, didn't even address it* because she had NOTHING to say. She HAS done that and continues to do so, but she doesn't just stop there, she drags her daughter into it incessantly for a storyline to help insure her gravy train with Bravo keeps rolling. She's disgusting and I don't blame her daughter for a second, Tamara is a POS mother.
> 
> Lydia needs to go far, far away. I can't stand her!




you noticed that too huh!!! 





rockhollow said:


> Tamra just can't keep her mouth shut about her daughter cause she knows that's her storyline. She again, could have just shut down any conversation about it at the reunion, but didn't.
> And I notice she's keeping real quiet about her new-found christianity - I guess she knows that lie wasn't doing her any favours, and then she doesn't have to support Lydia.
> 
> I was glad to see that the reunion so far wasn't just a bash Vicki session. Thank god we didn't have to hear too much about Brooks - at least not yet, we do see Vicki storm off and say she's quits in the previews for next week.
> 
> The ladies all seems quite restrained in the episode, not too much screaming at each other. *Are they saving it for next week?[/QU*OTE]
> 
> 
> that is what it looks like from the previews!!  you know any ain't about to let it be all nice and friendly - he is going to ask the questions that make the claws come out!  then he will sit there looking shocked and amazed like he always does.  we see you andy!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

baghagg said:


> Too much makeup, and she's not the only one..



Seriously.  They all looked like drag queens.


----------



## haute okole

horse17 said:


> I can not stand when a couple puts on a public display of gift giving that is show of jewels..cars. . etc.. so unbelievably tacky


It shows me how incredibly hard they are TRYING to look rich.  My guess is they are on the show because they are SO IN DEBT.  They need to sell their house which has been on the market many times.  Their assets are stupid cars, which  depreciate every single minute, every single mile, etc.  The type of people who rent them are ghetto, and treat the cars like ****.  Niko divorced Peggy months after they married and they never remarried.  They seem happy cohabiting.  They are the same fake as F@#k wannabes.


----------



## Gal4Dior

rockhollow said:


> Tamra just can't keep her mouth shut about her daughter cause she knows that's her storyline. She again, could have just shut down any conversation about it at the reunion, but didn't.
> And I notice she's keeping real quiet about her new-found christianity - I guess she knows that lie wasn't doing her any favours, and then she doesn't have to support Lydia.
> 
> I was glad to see that the reunion so far wasn't just a bash Vicki session. Thank god we didn't have to hear too much about Brooks - at least not yet, we do see Vicki storm off and say she's quits in the previews for next week.
> 
> The ladies all seems quite restrained in the episode, not too much screaming at each other. Are they saving it for next week?



Can Vicki PLEASE quit???? I’m so sick of the OG of the OC. She’s annoying as hell and such a drama queen. If I have to hear whoop it up for one more season, I can may go nuts.


----------



## Gblb

Totally agree about Lydia. She didn’t really seem to have a storyline and only came back to promote their new magazine. She appeared to intentionally stir the pot this season. 

I don’t fault anyone for sharing their personal beliefs and publicly but she should be open to others who may believe differently. The drag queen bingo and psychic party came to mind even before part I of the reunion. It all seemed to be in good fun while viewing. Not sure either issue needed to be blown up and if she was so uncomfortable she could have refrained from participating and not make comments in her interviews. 

The explanations last night were surprising. Even having strong beliefs one can make decisions themselves without guidance based on compassion and understanding for another human being.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> Tamara had a lower face/neck lift.  I agree that she did not have a young look at all.  It could be that she has no body fat -- her skin looked funny/old to me.


It's amazing what swelling can do.  Previously everyone was saying how great she looked right after the surgery.  You can't tell how its going to look until 6 + months later. 

I hate when plastic surgeons use after photos that are three weeks old.  They do this intentionally.


----------



## Baglady41

http://people.com/tv/david-foster-tells-kelly-dodd-to-exit-his-car-when-she-attempts-to-get-in/

Kelly makes me cringe.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Baglady41 said:


> http://people.com/tv/david-foster-tells-kelly-dodd-to-exit-his-car-when-she-attempts-to-get-in/
> 
> Kelly makes me cringe.



Can we say “attention whore?” She’s so pathetic.


----------



## lulilu

For someone who claims that her divorce will result in a better environment for her daughter, Kelly seems to spend little time with her if her IG posts are any indication.  She travels all over and parties a lot.


----------



## pursegrl12

suuuuuuper embarrsing!!!!!!


----------



## Prufrock613

horse17 said:


> We never know what goes on behind closed doors,but from what we see, Tamara should be to blame.....specifically for what she puts out there for the world to see...how can she not respect her daughters wishes for staying private??  That is just bizarre to me that Tamara couldn’t respect that...also,  thinking back to all the scenes of Tamara and Eddie naked in the tub, sexual innuendos with each other..etc......filming this for the world to see, all the while having 3 little kids at home in the middle of a bitter divorce with their father....shes gross...


I remember when the Osbourne family had their MTV reality show.  They were able to respect their eldest daughter’s privacy- they never even mentioned her.  Tamra did what she did for herself.  She was angry at Sydney and had to have the last word.  I hope Tamra gets her act together, but my Magic 8 Ball says ‘unlikely.’


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> For someone who claims that her divorce will result in a better environment for her daughter, Kelly seems to spend little time with her if her IG posts are any indication.  She travels all over and parties a lot.


The scene (last season) where Jolie says she doesn’t feel well and Kelly hands her a bottle of cough syrup and tells her just to swig it, is etched in my mind forever!


----------



## Prufrock613

Lydia needs to go back to her land of pretty ponies and make believe.  I’m done with her balls and Christianity schtick.


----------



## AECornell

Prufrock613 said:


> Lydia needs to go back to her land of pretty ponies and make believe.  I’m done with her balls and Christianity schtick.



Sometimes when people live in a bubble their whole lives they should just stay there. Lydia is one of those people.


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> I remember when the Osbourne family had their MTV reality show.  They were able to respect their eldest daughter’s privacy- they never even mentioned her.  Tamra did what she did for herself.  She was angry at Sydney and had to have the last word.  I hope Tamra gets her act together, but my Magic 8 Ball says ‘unlikely.’





When I saw they had another sister I didn’t believe it! I thought it was a rumor because I never heard of her once! [emoji15]


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> When I saw they had another sister I didn’t believe it! I thought it was a rumor because I never heard of her once! [emoji15]


Same here lol I had NO idea she even existed and thought it wasn't true when I heard there was an older daughter.

That's how it's done, Tamra.


----------



## Croatia

Ok what happened to Meghan? She looks so different and not in a good way!

I hate the way Christians are portrayed on the show. I am one, I would have had a lot of fun at a party with drag queens, I have no issues talking about sex and I don’t bring my Bible everywhere with me! Lydia is just weird, she reacts like a kid when she’s confronted about something!

Grrr Vicky annoys me so much. She just keeps lying and doesn’t own up to anything! As much as she wants us to believe she loves Steve, I don’t really see it. I really like him but he is just too normal for her! 

I felt for Shannon at the reunion, we have probably watched the worst year of her life. I hope that she will be able to realize that she needs to move on and actually do it, but I doubt it. It’s impossible to be happy when you never let go of the past.


----------



## CeeJay

LVSistinaMM said:


> HATE Lydia. She is constantly judging all the ladies and I don’t care who her BFF is, she did appear to be slightly homophobic in the scene with the drag queens. Why does she always have to make it about her religion? Meghan was right on asking why Lydia can’t just use her brain and exercise good judgment and do the right thing no matter the situation she’s in.
> 
> Lydia grew up in a bubble and continues to live there. She acts so immature sometimes with her interactions with the other ladies, yet always acts like she is the most mature and levelheaded.
> 
> DH walks out of the room every time Lydia is on TV. Can’t stand her.
> 
> *They need to get rid of both her and Vicki. Both are SUPER annoying*.


YES, YES .. THIS 100%!!


----------



## horse17

Croatia said:


> Ok what happened to Meghan? She looks so different and not in a good way!
> 
> I hate the way Christians are portrayed on the show. I am one, I would have had a lot of fun at a party with drag queens, I have no issues talking about sex and I don’t bring my Bible everywhere with me! Lydia is just weird, she reacts like a kid when she’s confronted about something!
> 
> Grrr Vicky annoys me so much. She just keeps lying and doesn’t own up to anything! As much as she wants us to believe she loves Steve, I don’t really see it. I really like him but he is just too normal for her!
> 
> I felt for Shannon at the reunion, we have probably watched the worst year of her life. I hope that she will be able to realize that she needs to move on and actually do it, but I doubt it. It’s impossible to be happy when you never let go of the past.


Not to get into a religious debate, but Lydia does not represent the majority of Christians...imho...


----------



## horse17

Croatia said:


> Ok what happened to Meghan? She looks so different and not in a good way!
> 
> I hate the way Christians are portrayed on the show. I am one, I would have had a lot of fun at a party with drag queens, I have no issues talking about sex and I don’t bring my Bible everywhere with me! Lydia is just weird, she reacts like a kid when she’s confronted about something!
> 
> Grrr Vicky annoys me so much. She just keeps lying and doesn’t own up to anything! As much as she wants us to believe she loves Steve, I don’t really see it. I really like him but he is just too normal for her!
> 
> I felt for Shannon at the reunion, we have probably watched the worst year of her life. I hope that she will be able to realize that she needs to move on and actually do it, but I doubt it. It’s impossible to be happy when you never let go of the past.


Your so right about Lydia reacting like a kid when confronted...so true...


----------



## pr1nc355

horse17 said:


> We never know what goes on behind closed doors,but from what we see, Tamara should be to blame.....specifically for what she puts out there for the world to see...how can she not respect her daughters wishes for staying private??  That is just bizarre to me that Tamara couldn’t respect that...also,  thinking back to all the scenes of Tamara and Eddie naked in the tub, sexual innuendos with each other..etc......filming this for the world to see, all the while having 3 little kids at home in the middle of a bitter divorce with their father....shes gross...


Oh yeah, the bathtub scene with Eddie and Tamara was soooo cringe worthy!


----------



## pr1nc355

haute okole said:


> It shows me how incredibly hard they are TRYING to look rich.  My guess is they are on the show because they are SO IN DEBT.  They need to sell their house which has been on the market many times.  Their assets are stupid cars, which  depreciate every single minute, every single mile, etc.  The type of people who rent them are ghetto, and treat the cars like ****.  Niko divorced Peggy months after they married and they never remarried.  They seem happy cohabiting.  They are the same fake as F@#k wannabes.


So Peggy and Diko aren't married?  I grew up in an area with a large Armenian community and worked and became friends with some Armenian Americans.  They would shake their head at what Peggy and Diko do on TV cuz they represent the bad stereotype of them.


----------



## swags

pr1nc355 said:


> Oh yeah, the bathtub scene with Eddie and Tamara was soooo cringe worthy!


That was awful. Her and Simon were tough to watch at the end, I'm sure her moving on to Eddie so quickly had a negative effect on her kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you ever watch someone cry and you don't feel ANY sympathy for them?  That's how I felt watching Tamara.  her daughter told her NOT to post any pics or talk about her on the show.  She continued to do both, now she's crying about it.
I believe her daughter had every right telling her not to post pictures.


----------



## Wamgurl

I didn’t see a single tear.  She’s either too worried about messing up her makeup and/or is seeking sympathy.  I feel sorry for her kids.


----------



## bisbee

Agree with most comments.  Meghan’s hair is really awful...why would she have it bleached out like that?  No matter what one thinks about her, she had a fresh look...now she looks the same as the other over-bleached, overly made-up women.


----------



## absolutpink

On Meghan's IG she just posted that she's pregnant with baby #2


----------



## bag-princess

I was just about to post this - saw it on FB!! 
Lawd!!! [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...pecting-second-baby?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_RHOC_Show


----------



## bag-princess

absolutpink said:


> On Meghan's IG she just posted that she's pregnant with baby #2




Someone on FB said they hoped she checked with her cousin first to make sure she wants to raise another child! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mrs.Z

bag-princess said:


> Someone on FB said they hoped she checked with her cousin first to make sure she wants to raise another child! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



If I recall correctly her cousin was working as her Nanny then heading to Law School so she's probably out for Baby #2!


----------



## bag-princess

Mrs.Z said:


> If I recall correctly her cousin was working as her Nanny then heading to Law School so she's probably out for Baby #2!



Yes and it would behoove her to stay and continue her education! [emoji23] Meghan already said she had another nanny because of that but she loved having family so if she could get her back she would!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Peggy wearing a bad wig or is her hairline lasered? 

She’s just not an attractive lady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamra makes crying noises, but no tears


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra makes crying noises, but no tears




Always!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> Someone on FB said they hoped she checked with her cousin first to make sure she wants to raise another child! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ok now that's just too funny lmao


----------



## YYZinSFO

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra makes crying noises, but no tears



I think she learned that from Gretchen


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Peggy wearing a bad wig or is her hairline lasered?
> 
> She’s just not an attractive lady.



It was a hair helmet.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Peggy still talks in circles. She’s trying to make a storyline through her cancer. She always plays victim or plays dumb. Well, maybe she doesn’t play dumb...


----------



## TC1

Tamra didn't want to make up with Vicky but brought the BFF bracelets with her?


----------



## Wamgurl

TC1 said:


> Tamra didn't want to make up with Vicky but brought the BFF bracelets with her?



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## JNH14

Megan’s second is a boy...


----------



## bag-princess

JNH14 said:


> Megan’s second is a boy...



Which people have been trying to figure out how it is possible - when she said the embryo they lost was the only boy they had.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> Which people have been trying to figure out how it is possible - when she said the embryo they lost was the only boy they had.


Simple, they could have done a whole new ivf round/cycle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki and Tamra have the most childish and exhausting relationship EVER!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki and Tamra have the most childish and exhausting relationship EVER!


This, and if they actually mended their relationship for real, not for the sake of their contracts, they are beyond off mentally than what's already obvious.


----------



## absolutpink

bag-princess said:


> Which people have been trying to figure out how it is possible - when she said the embryo they lost was the only boy they had.



She wrote a blog post about it, they did IVF again to make sure they would have a boy.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> This, and if they actually mended their relationship for real, not for the sake of their contracts, they are beyond off mentally than what's already obvious.



They deserve each other. They need new blood in that show. Icky Vicki and her victimhood each season is exhausting to watch.


----------



## bag-princess

absolutpink said:


> She wrote a blog post about it, they did IVF again to make sure they would have a boy.





Thank you! I don’t follow her - seeing her on the show is too much! [emoji12]


----------



## bag-princess

Guess whooooo!!!!![emoji23]

http://www.celebuzz.com/g/real-hous...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6174&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ I've read elsewhere that Bravo doesn't even begin to negotiate or discuss contracts until January, so this can't be true.  IDK


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> ^^^^ I've read elsewhere that Bravo doesn't even begin to negotiate or discuss contracts until January, so this can't be true.  IDK


maybe they wanted to get an early jump on things.  lol


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe they wanted to get an early jump on things.  lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

bagnshoofetish said:


> In my experience, people who flaunt their wealth (ie; Peggy) with all their diamonds and gaudy cars are in debt up to their eyeballs.  They try too hard to give the illusion that they are rich (ie; Teresa Guidice).  They believe that is what success is all about.  I believe Shannon is probably the wealthiest of all of them this season as she comes from old money.  Truly wealthy people play their cards very close to their chest.  My suspicion is that David and Shannon were done when they sold their first house but continued the show in that leased house to have a storyline.  David is the one who probably signed a prenup and I think we all saw his bitterness about that when he criticized her in front of her mom for being born with a silver spoon.  Rich people (or at least wise ones) do not want people knowing how much they have for security reasons.  The richest people I know drive around in 10 year old cars.  The well known ones drive sensible cars.  These HW shows pick fake, loud people on purpose because they are a stereotype the rest of the world pictures.  The sad thing is there are people out there who want to emulate them believing their behaviors are legit.  Bleh.
> 
> Getting off soapbox.
> You can always tell when I’ve had too much coffee...


Always well said!


----------



## coutureinatl

bag-princess said:


> Guess whooooo!!!!![emoji23]
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/real-hous...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6174&utm_content=inf&ipp=3





lulilu said:


> ^^^^ I've read elsewhere that Bravo doesn't even begin to negotiate or discuss contracts until January, so this can't be true.  IDK



I take this with a grain of salt ( the firing not the contracts are not negotiated until Jan)
Lydia is getting axe too due to the only reason for being brought back was to mend Vicki and Tamra. Article also says Gretchen might return and Megan was due to be fired but gets to stay since she is pregnant.
https://radaronline.com/videos/rhoc-housewives-fired-peggy-sulahian/


----------



## bag-princess

coutureinatl said:


> I take this with a grain of salt ( the firing not the contracts are not negotiated until Jan)
> Lydia is getting axe too due to the only reason for being brought back was to mend Vicki and Tamra. Article also says Gretchen might return and Megan was due to be fired but gets to stay since she is pregnant.
> https://radaronline.com/videos/rhoc-housewives-fired-peggy-sulahian/




WTF does that have to do with it??? [emoji15] Did Bravo get her pregnant?? [emoji849] damn we will never be rid of her!! [emoji30]


----------



## Bentley1

Meghan, GO AWAY. K? Thanks.


----------



## coutureinatl

So Shannon filed for divorce on Friday
http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador-files-for-divorce-from-husband-david/


----------



## coutureinatl

bag-princess said:


> WTF does that have to do with it??? [emoji15] Did Bravo get her pregnant?? [emoji849] damn we will never be rid of her!! [emoji30]





Bentley1 said:


> Meghan, GO AWAY. K? Thanks.



Pregnancy is not going to make her more interesting.


----------



## horse17

Nooooo, please not Gretchen..this show is turning into Real trash of OC


----------



## bag-princess

coutureinatl said:


> Pregnancy is not going to make her more interesting.




Ain’t nobody trying to see her hand off those kids to the nanny so she can stay in the middle of the drama!  The lie she kept repeating was that she didn’t want to have her daughter raised around women like that.


----------



## bagsforme

Who cares if she's pregnant.  How is that a story line?  Please don't bring back Gretchen.   Peggy added absolutely nothing to the show.


----------



## Tropigal3

horse17 said:


> Nooooo, please not Gretchen..this show is turning into Real trash of OC



Yeah, just like NJ!  They're all turning into horribly trashy tv.


----------



## Tivo

I’d love it if Gretchen and Slade returned! They would be extra thirsty after such a long time out of the spotlight! Watching Tamra seethe with envy over Gretchen being younger and blonder is must see tv!


----------



## horse17

Eeww..then they really have to rename the show..lol


----------



## Tivo

Tamra looks so old.


----------



## horse17

Did Tamara buy a new house?I thought something came across my feed about that


----------



## Tivo

They are all faking so hard with the strained tears. Stuffy noses full of...whatever. Peroxide city.


----------



## Longchamp

Andy said on his radio show today that there is going to be a "shake up" meaning cast  change on RHOOC.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Longchamp said:


> Andy said on his radio show today that there is going to be a "shake up" meaning cast  change on RHOOC.



Oh thank goodness!!  The only person I want to stay is Shannon, I'm excited to see her single, I think she is funny and will be so much less volatile!


----------



## bagsforme

The divorces paper show Shannon is spending way more a month than she makes.  I think it was on ET.  She makes 22K a month but spending about 55K.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> The divorces paper show Shannon is spending way more a month than she makes.  I think it was on ET.  She makes 22K a month but spending about 55K.



I saw that! $10k for “entertainment gifts and vacations”  [emoji15] and who in the heck is this Maggie that she pays $3000+ a month in childcare for! 
The $12k for clothes,laundry,cleaning.

I thought she had her own money from her wealthy family.


----------



## baghagg

bag-princess said:


> I saw that! $10k for “entertainment gifts and vacations”  [emoji15] and who in the heck is this Maggie that she pays $3000+ a month in childcare for!
> The $12k for clothes,laundry,cleaning.
> 
> I thought she had her own money from her wealthy family.


 That's matrimonial speak for DH to 'pony up' with the $cratch during divorce proceedings.   Her side will juice up the monetary necessities/ His side will cut it down too low,  and they'll meet somewhere in the middle range..


----------



## bag-princess

baghagg said:


> That's matrimonial speak for DH to 'pony up' with the $cratch during divorce proceedings.   Her side will juice up the monetary necessities/ His side will cut it down too low,  and they'll meet somewhere in the middle range..




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1360]


----------



## pr1nc355

bag-princess said:


> I saw that! $10k for “entertainment gifts and vacations”  [emoji15] and who in the heck is this Maggie that she pays $3000+ a month in childcare for!
> The $12k for clothes,laundry,cleaning.
> 
> I thought she had her own money from her wealthy family.


I think she does, but I doubt her parents are supporting her.


----------



## pr1nc355

I don't know if the above articles are true, but I hope they are.  Lydia & Peggy were the two I most wanted booted off.  I think I'd rather have Alexis or Heather back instead of Gretchen.


----------



## Bentley1

Lydia, Peggy and Megan need to go and in a hurry!

I'm not a fan of Gretchen, but I would honestly prefer her over any of those 3 ^ clowns.

Alexis and Heather can keep it moving too, don't care to see either of them back.


----------



## bag-princess

pr1nc355 said:


> I think she does, but I doubt her parents are supporting her.




I would not think they’d be supporting her family but I just thought that she would have money from a trust fund or something they put aside for her.


----------



## cafecreme15

bagsforme said:


> The divorces paper show Shannon is spending way more a month than she makes.  I think it was on ET.  She makes 22K a month but spending about 55K.



Agree that the expenses figure is probably way over-inflated. But “makes 22k a month?” What the heck does this woman do besides be moody and shrill on television?


----------



## JNH14

I hope it’s not Slade and Gretchen-just icky! Would love to see Jeana Keough back though!


----------



## Bentley1

Jeana was such a snooze fest for me. I honestly don't care to see any of the old cast members. Bring in some fresh blood & shake out the cob webs.


----------



## JNH14

I enjoyed her family...


----------



## pjhm

coutureinatl said:


> So Shannon filed for divorce on Friday
> http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador-files-for-divorce-from-husband-david/



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tivo

I’d actually like to see Heather and Gretchen on the same season. Toss in Lynn Curtain and Kelly Dodd...woo wee!!! That would be a circus!


----------



## swags

I wouldn't mind seeing Jo. She was young and sort of out of place when the series first aired. Other than that I wouldn't want to see any of them back.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'd love Alexis back. Cant stand Shannon. She's vile and insane, makes me feel frazzled watching that loon.


----------



## bag-princess

kittenslingerie said:


> I'd love Alexis back. Cant stand Shannon. She's vile and insane, makes me feel frazzled watching that loon.




ITA about Shannon and I honestly wouldn’t mind Alexis back either! Anyone that drives Tamra crazy works for me! [emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

Tivo said:


> I’d actually like to see Heather and Gretchen on the same season. Toss in Lynn Curtain and Kelly Dodd...woo wee!!! That would be a circus!



I like this!  I'd like to see Heather and Peggy duke it out, as well.


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> I like this!  I'd like to see Heather and Peggy duke it out, as well.


Hah!  They may become best friends, lol!  Would definitely be interesting though.


----------



## absolutpink

Meghan's having twin boys..


----------



## bag-princess

Who here is shocked or surprised???


----------



## Prufrock613

I never understood MKE’s statements about “Jimmy really wants a boy,” or something to that affect.  He does have a son.  She wants him to have boys with her- and that makes it super special?  She wants him to have boys to spend time with in the current marriage?


----------



## TC1

I think Megan thinks that if they had a boy(S) together Jimmy would be around more...Jimmy having a sports background makes her think that he'd spend more quality time raising a boy. Of course that's ridiculous...but I think that's how Megan sees it.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think Megan thinks that if they had a boy(S) together Jimmy would be around more...Jimmy having a sports background makes her think that he'd spend more quality time raising a boy. Of course that's ridiculous...but I think that's how Megan sees it.




Yes that’s what we were saying! She thinks in her little mind that if one boy would keep him home two boys would work even better!  Wait until she realizes that isn’t going to do it either!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Whoa!  For a man that didn't want more children!


----------



## lovesbmw

Sad For Her, She Will Be raising These little children ,mostly by herself.


----------



## AECornell

So did they implant two boys or did it split? I know they implanted two last time and only one took so I’m wondering what they did this time.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm betting they implanted two, which I hear is typical with IVF for the very reason that 1 may very well not take. My guess is they are fraternal twins, not identical. 

So how many nannies will she need now? And wondering how she will manage her BF'ing this time around w two since she was so awkward with just the one and schlepping her around every where w nanny in tow.


----------



## swags

I thought Jimmy seemed to like Baby Aspen in his scenes with her. I would hope they are together more now that they sold their California home.


----------



## bag-princess

‘Real Housewives’ Star Demands Money to Expose Divorce


Shannon Beador officially announced that she would be splitting from her husband David in October 2017, over a year after she caught him in the middle of a steamy affair. Shannon realized that she was only making herself more depressed, which wasn’t setting a good example for her girls.

A separate source told Radar Online that the show’s producers are anticipating a lot of drama between Shannon and David, so they want her permission to film everything that happens.

"Producers are desperate for Shannon to allow cameras to film the divorce drama for the upcoming season because they know it will kill in ratings," the unnamed insider said. "Shannon was against it at first, she’s had a change of heart and is going to give fans what they want."

There is a catch, though. Knowing how valuable footage of the divorce proceedings and ensuing drama will be to the show, Shannon is reportedly negotiating to get a huge bump in her paycheck. "In order to do so, she is demanding a considerable raise of at least $500,000! She wants to destroy David for what he did to her," claimed the source.

While Shannon and the producers discuss this raise, she’s busy planning the grand opening of her restaurant. Shannon began plans to open an eatery before her split with David. He was initially a financial backer but pulled out as their marriage crumbled. Still, Shannon wants to continue ahead with the plans.




http://www.celebuzz.com/g/real-hous...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6824&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, their poor children. First they have to watch the affair play out now this.


----------



## swags

I don't want to see another season of bitter defensive Shannon.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I don't want to see another season of bitter defensive Shannon.





Amen!!! And those poor girls - I can’t imagine how embarrassing it must be for them! I know they must have friends whose parents watch the show!


----------



## Mrs.Z

swags said:


> I don't want to see another season of bitter defensive Shannon.



Agreed, I actually like her and think she is quite funny.  I was really hoping they got divorced as I thought their relationship was toxic to them and their children.  So I was excited for a season of single sassy Shannon getting her life together.  I hope it plays out this way.


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, I actually like her and think she is quite funny.  I was really hoping they got divorced as I thought their relationship was toxic to them and their children.  So I was excited for a season of single sassy Shannon getting her life together.  I hope it plays out this way.



I would  also prefer to see a season of single, sassy Shannon instead of watching details of their divorce play out... that would be far funnier and watchable in my opinion and it would be less damaging to all parties involved.


----------



## pjhm

kittenslingerie said:


> I'd love Alexis back. Cant stand Shannon. She's vile and insane, makes me feel frazzled watching that loon.


I understand that sentiment, and Meghan is too self-righteous for my taste-I flip the channel when she comes on.......


----------



## bag-princess

I knew that they were NOT about to fire the OG as people kept saying - so they are going to try to bring in some old drama! [emoji3] 

———

"Vicki and Tamra have been talking a lot since the season finale and they are actually becoming close friends again," they explained. "Although everyone is glad that things are finally good between the two of them, producers are desperate to find someone to bring the drama like the two of them did for next season."


The production team knew that they had to bring in an instigator who would cause a ton of drama to increase the ratings, so they are in talks to rehire Gretchen Rossi as a full-time member. Gretchen was hired as a Housewife for season four, and she lasted through season eight. She appeared this past season as a guest.


"Gretchen will never, ever make up with Tamra. The two hate each other so much and it does not matter to Gretchen whether or not Vicki let it go because she will not," the source stated.


As we previously reported, Tamra and Gretchen feuded over Gretchen’s support of Tamra’s daughter Sidney Barney, who has a strained relationship with her mom. So much so that Sidney said Tamra "was no mother" to her in a now-deleted Instagram post.


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/rhoc-star...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6895&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## Mrs.Z

If Gretchen is back I’m out!


----------



## bag-princess

7 years and only $523,000!!![emoji15] her lawyer fees are going to eat that up!!

—————-


Gretchen Rossi has finally received a judgment in a defamation case that has been going on for seven years. 

The Real Housewives of Orange County alum was awarded $523,250 in damages after she sued Jay Photoglou for defamation in 2010, according to court documents obtained by The Blast. She claimed he lied about her cheating on her late fiancé Jeff Beitzel with him. Gretchen also claimed that he threatened her and stole her personal property, including nude photos that were released online. 


After Gretchen was awarded $523,250 in damages, Photoglou reportedly filed for bankruptcy in 2012 and "attempted to have the judgment discharged as part of his case," according to The Blast. However, the court documents state that he cannot use his bankruptcy filing to have that judgment discharged.


Gretchen addressed the ruling in a statement to PEOPLE. “I decided enough was enough and to stand up against this individual,” she said. “I fought this fight not only for myself, but for all the women out there who have been harassed or threatened and for those who were too afraid to speak up, or could not have their voice heard. For those who did not have the financial means to fight, and for those who have been hurt or damaged because of individuals who think this is okay to do this to women.” 

In recent years, Gretchen has focused on her line of handbags and accessories, Gretchen Christine. She also remains happily engaged to fiancé Slade Smiley. 






http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ation-case-judgment?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_RHOC_Dish


----------



## coutureinatl

Oh no whatever will we do 


*Meghan Edmonds Leaves ‘The Real Housewives of Orange County’*

Orange County is looking for a new housewife! Meghan Edmonds, who was introduced as a full-time cast member on _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ in season 10, announced on Tuesday, January 23, that she was done with the show. “After three seasons of the rollercoaster that is _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ I’ve decided to hang up my OC Housewife hat,” Edmonds wrote on her blog. Bravo has now confirmed the news.


“I arrived at this multi-faceted decision after much thought, and then I thought some more. As you might suspect filming this show takes a massive emotional toll: I’m literally filming my real life in real time and engaged in situations and circumstances which can be contentious. Then, when the show airs, we relive some trying of the most trying moments in our lives and then endure the public’s reaction; we never come out as winners to every viewer,” the reality star continued. “But what you might not suspect is the physical toll: filming is grueling! After my first season I knew what to expect for round two, but even still, filming during IVF and then the beginning of pregnancy during my second season was difficult. I was hormonal and tired all the time. But my third season takes the cake: I had a newborn and had to hire a full time live-in nanny (my cousin) so as to allow me the flexibility to meet my obligations of continuous days and long hours of filming, traveling, etc. When I was home I was a full time hands-on mom (you didn’t get to see this) doing all the regular mom stuff including waking up at all hours to breast feed my baby – all while my husband worked his crazy baseball schedule around the US while I was learning how to be a first time mom. Again, I was hormonal and EXHAUSTED.”

Edmonds, 33, is currently pregnant with twin boys! She revealed in her post that after filming a “challenging” season 12, she knew after the reunion she couldn’t continue. “I was only 5 weeks pregnant when I filmed the reunion and I was already exhausted. I knew that I was going to have a long pregnancy growing the twins and it would be next to impossible to film. I could do it, but did I really want to?” she wrote. “Twin pregnancies must be treated more delicately than a singleton pregnancy and are high-risk by default, so I also wanted to have a peaceful pregnancy with positive influences. Consistent positive influences are harder to find on RHOC!”

Noting that she was sad to be leaving, she felt it as the right time to completely focus on her family. She said she also wanted to spend more time with her husband, Jim Edmonds. “I know this is what I must do. I must focus on my family and my pregnancy,” she wrote. “I will miss the rush of the first all-cast event of the season, the anticipation of receiving each week’s episode, the thrill of wrapping the reunion. I have made soul sisters in Shannon Beador and Tamra Judge and that can’t be lost. They have touched my heart and I would do anything for them and I know they feel the same way about me – what a gift to have found that on _RHOC_! But I guess it’s time for me to become an actual real housewife of sorts. Oh, the irony!”
*


*


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


>



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Bye Meghan and hopefully Peggy.


----------



## purseinsanity

coutureinatl said:


> Oh no whatever will we do
> 
> 
> *Meghan Edmonds Leaves ‘The Real Housewives of Orange County’*
> 
> Orange County is looking for a new housewife! Meghan Edmonds, who was introduced as a full-time cast member on _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ in season 10, announced on Tuesday, January 23, that she was done with the show. “After three seasons of the rollercoaster that is _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ I’ve decided to hang up my OC Housewife hat,” Edmonds wrote on her blog. Bravo has now confirmed the news.
> 
> 
> “I arrived at this multi-faceted decision after much thought, and then I thought some more. As you might suspect filming this show takes a massive emotional toll: I’m literally filming my real life in real time and engaged in situations and circumstances which can be contentious. Then, when the show airs, we relive some trying of the most trying moments in our lives and then endure the public’s reaction; we never come out as winners to every viewer,” the reality star continued. “But what you might not suspect is the physical toll: filming is grueling! After my first season I knew what to expect for round two, but even still, filming during IVF and then the beginning of pregnancy during my second season was difficult. I was hormonal and tired all the time. But my third season takes the cake: I had a newborn and had to hire a full time live-in nanny (my cousin) so as to allow me the flexibility to meet my obligations of continuous days and long hours of filming, traveling, etc. When I was home I was a full time hands-on mom (you didn’t get to see this) doing all the regular mom stuff including waking up at all hours to breast feed my baby – all while my husband worked his crazy baseball schedule around the US while I was learning how to be a first time mom. Again, I was hormonal and EXHAUSTED.”
> 
> Edmonds, 33, is currently pregnant with twin boys! She revealed in her post that after filming a “challenging” season 12, she knew after the reunion she couldn’t continue. “I was only 5 weeks pregnant when I filmed the reunion and I was already exhausted. I knew that I was going to have a long pregnancy growing the twins and it would be next to impossible to film. I could do it, but did I really want to?” she wrote. “Twin pregnancies must be treated more delicately than a singleton pregnancy and are high-risk by default, so I also wanted to have a peaceful pregnancy with positive influences. Consistent positive influences are harder to find on RHOC!”
> 
> Noting that she was sad to be leaving, she felt it as the right time to completely focus on her family. She said she also wanted to spend more time with her husband, Jim Edmonds. “I know this is what I must do. I must focus on my family and my pregnancy,” she wrote. “I will miss the rush of the first all-cast event of the season, the anticipation of receiving each week’s episode, the thrill of wrapping the reunion. I have made soul sisters in Shannon Beador and Tamra Judge and that can’t be lost. They have touched my heart and I would do anything for them and I know they feel the same way about me – what a gift to have found that on _RHOC_! But I guess it’s time for me to become an actual real housewife of sorts. Oh, the irony!”


This is deja vu.  Didn't she claim the same thing last year?  I hope she's not getting my hopes up for no reason again!!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


>


LOL!!!!


----------



## slang

Megan, please take Peggy & Lydia with you. Thank you.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


>


----------



## WillstarveforLV

coutureinatl said:


> Oh no whatever will we do
> 
> *Meghan Edmonds Leaves ‘The Real Housewives of Orange County’*
> 
> Orange County is looking for a new housewife! Meghan Edmonds, who was introduced as a full-time cast member on _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ in season 10, announced on Tuesday, January 23, that she was done with the show. “After three seasons of the rollercoaster that is _The Real Housewives of Orange County_ I’ve decided to hang up my OC Housewife hat,” Edmonds wrote on her blog. Bravo has now confirmed the news.
> 
> 
> “I arrived at this multi-faceted decision after much thought, and then I thought some more. As you might suspect filming this show takes a massive emotional toll: I’m literally filming my real life in real time and engaged in situations and circumstances which can be contentious. Then, when the show airs, we relive some trying of the most trying moments in our lives and then endure the public’s reaction; we never come out as winners to every viewer,” the reality star continued. “But what you might not suspect is the physical toll: filming is grueling! After my first season I knew what to expect for round two, but even still, filming during IVF and then the beginning of pregnancy during my second season was difficult. I was hormonal and tired all the time. But my third season takes the cake: I had a newborn and had to hire a full time live-in nanny (my cousin) so as to allow me the flexibility to meet my obligations of continuous days and long hours of filming, traveling, etc. When I was home I was a full time hands-on mom (you didn’t get to see this) doing all the regular mom stuff including waking up at all hours to breast feed my baby – all while my husband worked his crazy baseball schedule around the US while I was learning how to be a first time mom. Again, I was hormonal and EXHAUSTED.”
> 
> Edmonds, 33, is currently pregnant with twin boys! She revealed in her post that after filming a “challenging” season 12, she knew after the reunion she couldn’t continue. “I was only 5 weeks pregnant when I filmed the reunion and I was already exhausted. I knew that I was going to have a long pregnancy growing the twins and it would be next to impossible to film. I could do it, but did I really want to?” she wrote. “Twin pregnancies must be treated more delicately than a singleton pregnancy and are high-risk by default, so I also wanted to have a peaceful pregnancy with positive influences. Consistent positive influences are harder to find on RHOC!”
> 
> Noting that she was sad to be leaving, she felt it as the right time to completely focus on her family. She said she also wanted to spend more time with her husband, Jim Edmonds. “I know this is what I must do. I must focus on my family and my pregnancy,” she wrote. “I will miss the rush of the first all-cast event of the season, the anticipation of receiving each week’s episode, the thrill of wrapping the reunion. I have made soul sisters in Shannon Beador and Tamra Judge and that can’t be lost. They have touched my heart and I would do anything for them and I know they feel the same way about me – what a gift to have found that on _RHOC_! But I guess it’s time for me to become an actual real housewife of sorts. Oh, the irony!”


Omg - shut up Meghan - even your good bye post is annoying!


----------



## SandyC1981

That's great news! She started to annoy me this past season...she comes off as very pretentious to me.


----------



## coconutsboston

I doubt that will stick. She will come back to whine about how hard 3 beebees are.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> I doubt that will stick. She will come back to whine about how hard 3 beebees are.



Of course because life at home is not nearly as exciting as sticking her nose into people’s medical problems and calling their doctors to get to the bottom! Having to make sure the nannies are taking care of those 3 babies is going to have her running back to the show![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

BORING!!!


Tamra Judge to Get Spinoff Show?


In fact, a show about CUT Fitness and its owners Eddie Judge and Tamra is being shopped around to networks right now, according to a source who spoke with Radar Online.

"Tamra really wants a spinoff that is all about her life as a personal trainer and gym owner. She feels that there could be a lot of drama, and it would be ratings gold," the source said. They added that Bravo is aware that she’s looking to get her show made, but there is no indication that Bravo will be the network that takes it.


As far as coming back to RHOC, the source indicated that she is "getting bored with the same old RHOC drama, and wants to try something new," but she will most likely return for another season on the franchise. Both Tamra and Shannon made up with their co-star Vicki Gunvalson on the reunion show, and it’s been reported that Tamra has been spending a lot of time with Vicki since then.


"As of right now, [the spin-off] is still preliminary but she really wants this to happen. Her and Eddie are pitching this idea to anyone who will bite," the source concluded.


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7203&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> BORING!!!
> 
> 
> Tamra Judge to Get Spinoff Show?
> 
> 
> In fact, a show about CUT Fitness and its owners Eddie Judge and Tamra is being shopped around to networks right now, according to a source who spoke with Radar Online.
> 
> "Tamra really wants a spinoff that is all about her life as a personal trainer and gym owner. She feels that there could be a lot of drama, and it would be ratings gold," the source said. They added that Bravo is aware that she’s looking to get her show made, but there is no indication that Bravo will be the network that takes it.
> 
> 
> As far as coming back to RHOC, the source indicated that she is "getting bored with the same old RHOC drama, and wants to try something new," but she will most likely return for another season on the franchise. Both Tamra and Shannon made up with their co-star Vicki Gunvalson on the reunion show, and it’s been reported that Tamra has been spending a lot of time with Vicki since then.
> 
> 
> "As of right now, [the spin-off] is still preliminary but she really wants this to happen. Her and Eddie are pitching this idea to anyone who will bite," the source concluded.
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7203&utm_content=inf&ipp=3




Oh gosh! ... please no more tamra; just not interested in seeing any more of her!


----------



## roxies_mom

bag-princess said:


> BORING!!!
> 
> 
> Tamra Judge to Get Spinoff Show?
> 
> 
> In fact, a show about CUT Fitness and its owners Eddie Judge and Tamra is being shopped around to networks right now, according to a source who spoke with Radar Online.
> 
> "Tamra really wants a spinoff that is all about her life as a personal trainer and gym owner. She feels that there could be a lot of drama, and it would be ratings gold," the source said. They added that Bravo is aware that she’s looking to get her show made, but there is no indication that Bravo will be the network that takes it.
> 
> 
> As far as coming back to RHOC, the source indicated that she is "getting bored with the same old RHOC drama, and wants to try something new," but she will most likely return for another season on the franchise. Both Tamra and Shannon made up with their co-star Vicki Gunvalson on the reunion show, and it’s been reported that Tamra has been spending a lot of time with Vicki since then.
> 
> 
> "As of right now, [the spin-off] is still preliminary but she really wants this to happen. Her and Eddie are pitching this idea to anyone who will bite," the source concluded.
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7203&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


Agree, boring!


----------



## cafecreme15

bag-princess said:


> BORING!!!
> 
> 
> Tamra Judge to Get Spinoff Show?
> 
> 
> In fact, a show about CUT Fitness and its owners Eddie Judge and Tamra is being shopped around to networks right now, according to a source who spoke with Radar Online.
> 
> "Tamra really wants a spinoff that is all about her life as a personal trainer and gym owner. She feels that there could be a lot of drama, and it would be ratings gold," the source said. They added that Bravo is aware that she’s looking to get her show made, but there is no indication that Bravo will be the network that takes it.
> 
> 
> As far as coming back to RHOC, the source indicated that she is "getting bored with the same old RHOC drama, and wants to try something new," but she will most likely return for another season on the franchise. Both Tamra and Shannon made up with their co-star Vicki Gunvalson on the reunion show, and it’s been reported that Tamra has been spending a lot of time with Vicki since then.
> 
> 
> "As of right now, [the spin-off] is still preliminary but she really wants this to happen. Her and Eddie are pitching this idea to anyone who will bite," the source concluded.
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7203&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


Sounds like an absolute snooze fest! Who would watch that? There's no way Tamra won't be back for next season...she's too obsessed with fame to pass it up simply because she is "tired of the drama." Which, by the way, I think is a total lie! She feeds off it.


----------



## bellecate

bag-princess said:


> BORING!!!
> 
> 
> Tamra Judge to Get Spinoff Show?
> 
> 
> In fact, a show about CUT Fitness and its owners Eddie Judge and Tamra is being shopped around to networks right now, according to a source who spoke with Radar Online.
> 
> "Tamra really wants a spinoff that is all about her life as a personal trainer and gym owner. She feels that there could be a lot of drama, and it would be ratings gold," the source said. They added that Bravo is aware that she’s looking to get her show made, but there is no indication that Bravo will be the network that takes it.
> 
> 
> As far as coming back to RHOC, the source indicated that she is "getting bored with the same old RHOC drama, and wants to try something new," but she will most likely return for another season on the franchise. Both Tamra and Shannon made up with their co-star Vicki Gunvalson on the reunion show, and it’s been reported that Tamra has been spending a lot of time with Vicki since then.
> 
> 
> "As of right now, [the spin-off] is still preliminary but she really wants this to happen. Her and Eddie are pitching this idea to anyone who will bite," the source concluded.
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7203&utm_content=inf&ipp=3



   That's one I wouldn't be watching for sure.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> BORING!!!
> 
> 
> Tamra Judge to Get Spinoff Show?
> 
> 
> In fact, a show about CUT Fitness and its owners Eddie Judge and Tamra is being shopped around to networks right now, according to a source who spoke with Radar Online.
> 
> "Tamra really wants a spinoff that is all about her life as a personal trainer and gym owner. She feels that there could be a lot of drama, and it would be ratings gold," the source said. They added that Bravo is aware that she’s looking to get her show made, but there is no indication that Bravo will be the network that takes it.
> 
> 
> As far as coming back to RHOC, the source indicated that she is "getting bored with the same old RHOC drama, and wants to try something new," but she will most likely return for another season on the franchise. Both Tamra and Shannon made up with their co-star Vicki Gunvalson on the reunion show, and it’s been reported that Tamra has been spending a lot of time with Vicki since then.
> 
> 
> "As of right now, [the spin-off] is still preliminary but she really wants this to happen. Her and Eddie are pitching this idea to anyone who will bite," the source concluded.
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/tamra-jud...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7203&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


Tamra posted on her IG that the story is a lie. But hey, with these fameho's anything is possible.


----------



## bag-princess

Please! She’s saying it is a lie because I bet nobody is interested in them and it is not about to happen!  If someone was stupid enough to waste money on them for a show she would jump at the chance!


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> Please! She’s saying it is a lie because I bet nobody is interested in them and it is not about to happen!  If someone was stupid enough to waste money on them for a show she would jump at the chance!


Oh, yes totally. She'll throw her relationship with her own daughter under the bus for TV time.


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Sounds like an absolute snooze fest! Who would watch that? There's no way Tamra won't be back for next season...she's too obsessed with fame to pass it up simply because she is "tired of the drama." Which, by the way, I think is a total lie! She feeds off it.



She will never give up the RH money.  She just bought a huge new house that she needs to support and I don't believe her gyms are big moneymakers.  (In addition to wanting the fame.)

I read that Meghan was trying to leverage the new pregnancy and twins for a bigger salary from Bravo -- unsuccessfully.  That's why she says she's quitting.  I alternatively read that she was fired.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> She will never give up the RH money.  She just bought a huge new house that she needs to support and I don't believe her gyms are big moneymakers.  (In addition to wanting the fame.)
> 
> I read that Meghan was trying to leverage the new pregnancy and twins for a bigger salary from Bravo -- unsuccessfully.  That's why she says she's quitting.  I alternatively read that she was fired.





They both gone learn- nobody’s coming for them!!  The audacity to think someone would want to watch a show about Tamra and their gym! She knows good dang well she needs the drama to have anything interesting going on for her! And that goes triple for Meghan! Those kids are less interesting than she is at this point. We’ve seen babies before.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bravo has already gone down the reality show based on a Gym - it didn't last.


----------



## tiffCAKE

DC-Cutie said:


> Bravo has already gone down the reality show based on a Gym - it didn't last.



I actually liked that show!! But I wouldn’t like it if it centered around Tamra.


----------



## swags

I don't want to see anymore of Tamra either. I also doubt she's tired of any drama. I wouldn't be surprised if she was trying to get her estranged daughter to join the show.


----------



## Wamgurl

Tamra is so self absorbed and a narcissist - I fast forward when she’s in a scene with Eddie....ewwww!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Wamgurl said:


> Tamra is so self absorbed and a narcissist - I fast forward when she’s in a scene with Eddie....ewwww!



Interesting since she accused her ex-husband of being a narcissist.  I have a friend divorcing a narcissist so I’m currently obsessed with the topic.  I do think she is on the show to the detriment of her relationship with her own daughter which is sad.


----------



## rockhollow

As already mentioned, we all know Tamra won't be going anywhere. I'm sure the reason she made up with Vicki was to secure her return to OC for another season - another season of her fighting with Vicki wouldn't cut it.
I did like Tamra and Vicki as friends more interesting than the two of them fighting.
And although Shannon supposedly also made up with Vicki, I don't believe that, and that will probably be a story line for the new season - Shannon and Vicki at odds, with Tamra in the middle.

Glad to hear that Megan won't be back, but won't believe it until the new season - we heard this last season and she still came crawling back.

Will Peggy be back? Hopefully not, she didn't fit well with the regular crowd.

And if Gretchen is back, that will give another angle to Tamra - Tamra conflicting with Vicki and Gretchen's friendship.

And please, no spin off for Tamra - we sure don't need to see that!


----------



## Wamgurl

Don’t you guys ever wonder if it’s one BIG scripted joke?  And, they’re all co-conspirators into making us think that we’re actually watching real life take place for our viewing pleasure?  My logical side is telling me that these girls are having a blast manipulating their audience and making lots of dough in the process.


----------



## pjhm

Wamgurl said:


> Don’t you guys ever wonder if it’s one BIG scripted joke?  And, they’re all co-conspirators into making us think that we’re actually watching real life take place for our viewing pleasure?  My logical side is telling me that these girls are having a blast manipulating their audience and making lots of dough in the process.


Yes!


----------



## horse17

Wamgurl said:


> Don’t you guys ever wonder if it’s one BIG scripted joke?  And, they’re all co-conspirators into making us think that we’re actually watching real life take place for our viewing pleasure?  My logical side is telling me that these girls are having a blast manipulating their audience and making lots of dough in the process.


Of course its scripted!...who cares..i still enjoy watching....


----------



## shyla14

Qq


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Just bumped into Vicki at the Wynn Friday night...she was with her boyfriend and an other couple. I must say she looked great!


----------



## coutureinatl

*Lydia McLaughlin Is Leaving the ‘Real Housewives of Orange County’: ‘I Need a Break!’
https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...leaving-the-real-housewives-of-orange-county/*


----------



## AECornell

She couldn’t handle it the first time round why did she think it would work this time? Oh yeah because she has that expensive mag to promote...


----------



## coutureinatl

.....Add Peggy to the list too
https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...-is-leaving-real-housewives-of-orange-county/


----------



## TC1

LOL at them pretending like they decided not to return. You have to be asked first to decline


----------



## slang

Funny how Lydia needs a break from the show because I need a break from her on the show too. Good riddance and thanks for taking Peggy with you!


----------



## SandyC1981

Lydia will not be missed!


----------



## coutureinatl

So I can't say I am surprised that David has a new girlfriend

Shannon Beador‘s divorce from estranged husband David Beador may not be finalized, but that hasn’t stopped the father of three from jumping into a new relationship — a development that a source close to the _Real Housewives of Orange County_ star tells PEOPLE she’s handling by “taking the high road” and “focusing on her new life with their girls.”

David went public with his new girlfriend back in January, referring to himself as “the lucky one” in the comments of Instagram photo she shared of the two of them.

On Wednesday, he wished her a Happy Valentine’s Day on Instagram, writing “and away we go” with emojis of a plane, a tropical island, a sun and two glasses of wine. He added the phrase “not discreet anymore” in a hashtag.

His girlfriend — who is reportedly a mom of two 20 years his junior  — wrote back, referring to David as her love with a sea of heart emojis. “Happy Valentine’s Day to the most kind, funny, motivated, loving & man!” she wrote, captioning a photo of a bundle of heart balloons and $730 Gucci tennis shoes that read “Blind for Love” on them. “The sky is more blue & my coffee taste better with you in my life.”

http://people.com/tv/shannon-beador-taking-high-road-david-girlfriend/


----------



## Bentley1

Not surprised about David having a new woman so quickly. 

How lucky are we that Megan, Lydia AND Peggy are gone. Good riddance and please don't change your minds. 
(That is if bravo even wants any of you back for whatever sick reason).


----------



## TC1

David flaunting that crap on social media is so tacky. You have 3 young daughters to worry about (and their feelings) not a new romance.


----------



## SandyC1981

Can you blame him? Imagine being with that whack job Shannon...she is something else.

All kidding aside...they are separated. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## TC1

SandyC1981 said:


> Can you blame him? Imagine being with that whack job Shannon...she is something else.
> 
> All kidding aside...they are separated. I don't see anything wrong with it.


Well, personally I think it's sad that their girls saw and knew about David cheating on their mother..and then saw it play out on TV (along with a vow renewal) It's just a little too attention seeking for a man of David's age to be posting about a new love and using hashtags to do so. Just my opinion. Tacky.


----------



## lulilu

David is a tool.  Putting this stuff on IG is just to hurt Shannon.  Not that I like her, but I think he is being the same mean jerk he's always seemed.

Separated or not, no need to post on IG like teenagers.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> David is a tool.  Putting this stuff on IG is just to hurt Shannon.  Not that I like her, but I think he is being the same mean jerk he's always seemed.
> 
> Separated or not, no need to post on IG like teenagers.


 It's shameless,  he's like a teenage girl


----------



## Bentley1

Yep agree with you ladies! Tacky, immature and petty. A grown man who is a father to 3 young girls behaving like a teenaged boy In heat, he's pathetic and gross. Grow up and go raise you daughters.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Well, personally I think it's sad that their girls saw and knew about David cheating on their mother..and then saw it play out on TV (along with a vow renewal) It's just a little too attention seeking for a man of David's age to be posting about a new love and using hashtags to do so. Just my opinion. Tacky.



Please don’t act like Shannon didn’t use those girls for her own agenda! She obviously had no problems with them being on the show so she’s just as much of an attention seeker as he is!


----------



## SandyC1981

Looks like his made his IG account private....so I can't see the photos.


----------



## SandyC1981

bag-princess said:


> Please don’t act like Shannon didn’t use those girls for her own agenda! She obviously had no problems with them being on the show so she’s just as much of an attention seeker as he is!


YES...she  aired their dirty laundry to the world and put their girls in a horrible situation. Shame on her...


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> Please don’t act like Shannon didn’t use those girls for her own agenda! She obviously had no problems with them being on the show so she’s just as much of an attention seeker as he is!


Oh, I'm aware Shannon did as well. If Shannon had posted a pic with a new man with the # "not discreet anymore" I would have responded the same.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Is this a new girlfriend or his mistress, who he had an affair with while married to Shannon?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, David is GROSS....grown men with children and self respect don’t post things like that, he sounds like a 12 year old girl!


----------



## MKB0925

WillstarveforLV said:


> Is this a new girlfriend or his mistress, who he had an affair with while married to Shannon?


I was wondering this too?


----------



## swags

I think this is a new lady. The mistress, I thought, stayed with her husband.
I agree, its tacky. I think most viewers would assume he's not celibate, no need to flaunt it when you have children.


----------



## Tivo

Men always have a woman on deck. A man will be in a new relationship right away. Women aren’t always so lucky


----------



## coconutsboston

WillstarveforLV said:


> Is this a new girlfriend or his mistress, who he had an affair with while married to Shannon?



New girlfriend.


----------



## buzzytoes

Tivo said:


> Men always have a woman on deck. A man will be in a new relationship right away. Women aren’t always so lucky


Lucky or dumb??


----------



## coconutsboston

Did anyone see Kelly’s tweet about Steve & Vikki? It was removed and I can’t find the Instagram screen shot. 

Apparently Steve set Kelly’s now ex-husband up on a date and Kelly was furious.

Edit: found a link with some insight -     https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...upset-vickis-boyfriend-set-up-her-ex-husband/

Shouldn’t it be fair game if he’s your EX?


----------



## buzzytoes

I didn’t see it but heard about it. She called Vicki “Steve’s pig girlfriend” or something close to that. Guess we know what the storyline next season will be!


----------



## Tropigal3

Maybe Kelly feels like V & S are on her ex's "side".  In any case, name calling is just plain immature and mean-spirited.


----------



## lovesbmw

Tropigal3 said:


> Maybe Kelly feels like V & S are on her ex's "side".  In any case, name calling is just plain immature and mean-spirited.


Kelley didn"t want Michael. So why is she mad


----------



## bag-princess

lovesbmw said:


> Kelley didn"t want Michael. So why is she mad



Exactly!!! She wanted him miserable and pining away for her while she hits the dating scene!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamra and Eddie renewed their vows in Aruba.  We all know what happens when these couples renew their vows


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra and Eddie renewed their vows in Aruba.  We all know what happens when these couples renew their vows



Oh oh!  And I really think Eddie is good for Tamra.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra and Eddie renewed their vows in Aruba.  We all know what happens when these couples renew their vows





Yep! Start the countdown clock!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Did anyone catch Gretchen on WWHL the other day?? Holy crap she is looking more and more like catwoman.


----------



## baghagg

buzzytoes said:


> Did anyone catch Gretchen on WWHL the other day?? Holy crap she is looking more and more like catwoman.


 Yes!  What a metamorphosis!

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tropigal3

I didn't see it darn.  But I found this and was shocked!  I honestly would not have guessed that was her younger self.  Could this be a mistake?


----------



## coconutsboston

Tropigal3 said:


> I didn't see it darn.  But I found this and was shocked!  I honestly would not have guessed that was her younger self.  Could this be a mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035930



It’s really her; IIRC they showed it as a flashback to her college days when she was on the show.


----------



## buzzytoes

They are showing the OG OC season on Bravo today. I think I might have even caught the very first episode.


----------



## sfennell14

buzzytoes said:


> They are showing the OG OC season on Bravo today. I think I might have even caught the very first episode.



It seems as if Laurie’s son Josh had issues from the very beginning of the show, I’d totally forgotten about that.


----------



## cafecreme15

sfennell14 said:


> It seems as if Laurie’s son Josh had issues from the very beginning of the show, I’d totally forgotten about that.



Does anyone know if he ever got convicted of that attempted murder charge?


----------



## shopnaddict

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if he ever got convicted of that attempted murder charge?



I saw on tv yesterday that he is awaiting trial. He’s currently in jail. They say it was the other guy that did it and the police are covering up.


----------



## sgj99

of course it's not his fault!  puhlez!!! - he's had problems since his early teens, that first season he was in juvie.  he's had plenty of opportunities to get it together and hasn't been able to do so.  I'm not buying the "it's the big bad police" story.


----------



## Prufrock613

I just can’t   That face!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4097188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can’t   That face!



That ain’t her face, girl. Just sayin’ 

Yikes!! Unrecognizable!!


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamra and Eddie renewed their vows in Aruba.  We all know what happens when these couples renew their vows


Yes!
How many does that make, now?
Vickie and Don (and that ugly ring)
Ramona and Mario (RHoNY)
...
...?


----------



## sgj99

omg!!!!  what has Vicki done to her face!  she doesn't even look like herself anymore.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> omg!!!!  what has Vicki done to her face!  she doesn't even look like herself anymore.


 It has that Gretchen look to it..


----------



## AECornell

Jeeesus. What did she do to it now?!


----------



## TC1

Vicki had to turn off the comments on that post because everyone was asking her WTF she did to herself.


----------



## pursegrl12

wtf?!??! she legi had a face transplant


----------



## Bentley1

These housewives just can't help themselves can they? It seems the majority of them visit their "dentists" obsessively between seasons and come back looking cray cray instead of refreshed.  Very few of them have done it well, Vicky is not one of them. The scariest was when she had that jaw surgery and her jaw hadn't settled between the seasons and came back looking like a creature


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mercy!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Mercy!






lawd!!! what did my OG do to herself!!??


----------



## absolutpink

Eek! I hope it's just a ton of photoshop!


----------



## Tropigal3

absolutpink said:


> Eek! I hope it's just a ton of photoshop!


I'm thinking there is at least some photoshop.  I know someone who ALWAYS makes hers face flawless and very obviously and plastic-like.


----------



## Creativelyswank

The more plastic surgery these women have the more they start to all look alike. I know a woman who works for a PS and she and Vicki could pass as twins.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I can’t stand the big cheeks with fillers, there’s a look they give you and I think it’s awful


----------



## junqueprincess

I think it’s her prettiest face yet! (I think it kind of looks like me- lol)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looong back, her original face was her best face. 

She should have consulted Jill Zarin’s surgeon or Dr Dubrow


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> Looong back, her original face was her best face.
> 
> She should have consulted Jill Zarin’s surgeon or Dr Dubrow



Jill’s surgeon does great work...and to be honest I think Ramona Singer’s face looks great, too. If it’s done right, it looks like an improvement, not a bunch of procedures cobbled together to create a muppet-like face.


----------



## Prufrock613

Jesus jugs is getting a divorce per TMZ

Alexis Bellino is on her way to becoming single, though she didn't have a choice ... 'cause her husband filed for divorce.

According to docs, obtained by TMZ ... the former '*Real Housewives of OC*' star's husband, *Jim*, filed legal docs on Thursday to end the marriage. He cites irreconcilable differences. They got married on April 16, 2005 and list "TBD" on their date of separation.

Jim asks for joint legal and physical custody of their 3 kids, but he wants her to pay spousal support. This will be her second divorce. Alexis -- who joined 'Real Housewives' in season 5, but left the show in 2013 -- married her college sweetheart in 2002, but divorced in 2004.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prufrock613 said:


> Jesus jugs is getting a divorce per TMZ
> 
> Alexis Bellino is on her way to becoming single, though she didn't have a choice ... 'cause her husband filed for divorce.
> 
> According to docs, obtained by TMZ ... the former '*Real Housewives of OC*' star's husband, *Jim*, filed legal docs on Thursday to end the marriage. He cites irreconcilable differences. They got married on April 16, 2005 and list "TBD" on their date of separation.
> 
> Jim asks for joint legal and physical custody of their 3 kids, but he wants her to pay spousal support. This will be her second divorce. Alexis -- who joined 'Real Housewives' in season 5, but left the show in 2013 -- married her college sweetheart in 2002, but divorced in 2004.



He is so gross and has not aged well.  He wants spousal support from her?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^that was my thought exactly. I thought he had the money. He was always a douche.


----------



## TC1

He needs the spousal support from all the cash Alexis Couture is raking in?


----------



## cafecreme15

It’s never a good thing when someone gets divorced, but I can’t help but feel smugly satisfied at this news. I like when sanctimonious and condescending people get their comeuppance. And Jim asking Alexis for spousal support? Now there’s a joke.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Prufrock613 said:


> Jesus jugs is getting a divorce per TMZ
> 
> Alexis Bellino is on her way to becoming single, though she didn't have a choice ... 'cause her husband filed for divorce.
> 
> According to docs, obtained by TMZ ... the former '*Real Housewives of OC*' star's husband, *Jim*, filed legal docs on Thursday to end the marriage. He cites irreconcilable differences. They got married on April 16, 2005 and list "TBD" on their date of separation.
> 
> Jim asks for joint legal and physical custody of their 3 kids, but he wants her to pay spousal support. This will be her second divorce. Alexis -- who joined 'Real Housewives' in season 5, but left the show in 2013 -- married her college sweetheart in 2002, but divorced in 2004.



I guess Jim’s money ran out and Alexis is getting the hell outta Dodge. The gravy train has run dry for Jesus Jugs.


----------



## mdcx

Alexis always seemed so odd to me. Smug, prosperity gospel type thing. And her relationship with hubby was, wow, weird....


----------



## sgj99

LVSistinaMM said:


> I guess Jim’s money ran out and Alexis is getting the hell outta Dodge. The gravy train has run dry for Jesus Jugs.



Since he's the one that filed I'm thinking he's trading her in for a newer model.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> Since he's the one that filed I'm thinking he's trading her in for a newer model.



Ugh, who would want him.  I’m not sure they ever had any real $ anyway.  Remember they moved like 3 or 4 times on the show.  He seemed to be into everything ...real estate, other businesses etc.


----------



## sgj99

I think their lifestyle was all smoke and mirrors.  He was a real jerk and so unbelievably disrespectful to her.  While she's not the sharpest tool in the shed did seem to nice.  I hope she finds a man who will be kind to her.


----------



## Bentley1

How is she supposed to pay spousal support, what income does she have? 

So embarrassing of him to ask his stay at home wife for spousal support, keeping it classy Jim!


----------



## Heart Star

Prufrock613 said:


> Jesus jugs is getting a divorce per TMZ
> 
> Alexis Bellino is on her way to becoming single, though she didn't have a choice ... 'cause her husband filed for divorce.
> 
> According to docs, obtained by TMZ ... the former '*Real Housewives of OC*' star's husband, *Jim*, filed legal docs on Thursday to end the marriage. He cites irreconcilable differences. They got married on April 16, 2005 and list "TBD" on their date of separation.
> 
> Jim asks for joint legal and physical custody of their 3 kids, but he wants her to pay spousal support. This will be her second divorce. Alexis -- who joined 'Real Housewives' in season 5, but left the show in 2013 -- married her college sweetheart in 2002, but divorced in 2004.



Poor Jesus jugs, LOL


----------



## Tivo

sgj99 said:


> Since he's the one that filed I'm thinking he's trading her in for a newer model.


This was my first thought


----------



## starrynite_87

Prufrock613 said:


> Jesus jugs is getting a divorce per TMZ
> 
> Alexis Bellino is on her way to becoming single, though she didn't have a choice ... 'cause her husband filed for divorce.
> 
> According to docs, obtained by TMZ ... the former '*Real Housewives of OC*' star's husband, *Jim*, filed legal docs on Thursday to end the marriage. He cites irreconcilable differences. They got married on April 16, 2005 and list "TBD" on their date of separation.
> 
> Jim asks for joint legal and physical custody of their 3 kids, but he wants her to pay spousal support. This will be her second divorce. Alexis -- who joined 'Real Housewives' in season 5, but left the show in 2013 -- married her college sweetheart in 2002, but divorced in 2004.



Now it makes sense, I follow her on Instagram and she posted a picture of her and the kids heading to Montana, I was surprised Jim wasn't with them.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Um, Jim might be losing it


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Um, Jim might be losing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113860
> View attachment 4113862



.....Jimbellino.com??


----------



## GoGlam

So weird!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

I was surprised to read that he's asking for spousal support.


----------



## Mrs.Z

starrynite_87 said:


> I was surprised to read that he's asking for spousal support.



It’s very weird but apparently Tamara and Shannon were on some podcast speculating that assets are in her name so they will divorce, he will declare bankruptcy then they will get back together....I haven’t thought through the legality of all this, not sure it actually works but I was thinking Nene and Greg did something similar.


----------



## starrynite_87

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s very weird but apparently Tamara and Shannon were on some podcast speculating that assets are in her name so they will divorce, he will declare bankruptcy then they will get back together....I haven’t thought through the legality of all this, not sure it actually works but I was thinking Nene and Greg did something similar.



These people are all scammers


----------



## Tropigal3

cafecreme15 said:


> .....Jimbellino.com??





Mrs.Z said:


> It’s very weird but apparently Tamara and Shannon were on some podcast speculating that assets are in her name so they will divorce, he will declare bankruptcy then they will get back together....I haven’t thought through the legality of all this, not sure it actually works but I was thinking Nene and Greg did something similar.



Dang!  I didn't know this was a thing!   So that could be why his blog states "my dear wife".


----------



## absolutpink

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s very weird but apparently Tamara and Shannon were on some podcast speculating that assets are in her name so they will divorce, he will declare bankruptcy then they will get back together....I haven’t thought through the legality of all this, not sure it actually works but I was thinking Nene and Greg did something similar.



I wouldn't put something like this past them.


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s very weird but apparently Tamara and Shannon were on some podcast speculating that assets are in her name so they will divorce, he will declare bankruptcy then they will get back together....I haven’t thought through the legality of all this, not sure it actually works but I was thinking Nene and Greg did something similar.



they may actually be on to something here ...I knew someone a long time ago whose parents divorced because he owed somebody (IRS?) money.  so they put everything in her name, got a divorce, she bought a boat and they left their land-locked life and sailed around the Caribbean for a couple of years.  I don't know how the story ended but that could be something along the lines of what Jim and Alexis are doing.  Hasn't already declared bankruptcy once or even twice?


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> they may actually be on to something here ...I knew someone a long time ago whose parents divorced because he owed somebody (IRS?) money.  so they put everything in her name, got a divorce, she bought a boat and they left their land-locked life and sailed around the Caribbean for a couple of years.  I don't know how the story ended but that could be something along the lines of what Jim and Alexis are doing.  Hasn't already declared bankruptcy once or even twice?



Ha! Obviously you need to visit jimbellino.com to clear up your misconceptions about him, he’s perfect and his 900 failed businesses are all totally legit


----------



## roxies_mom

Uh oh, Tamra and Shannon better watch what they say!
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-threatens-to-sue-tamra-judge-shannon-beador/

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2802

Peggy & Diko were rumoured to have done the same.

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/2017/08/rhoc-peggy-sulahian-divorce-husband-diko/


----------



## swags

Jim and Alexis, the whole thing seems odd. Tamra was always threatened when they'd bring in a younger blond so I'm sure she is delighting in this.


----------



## imgg

I can't imagine watching another season with Tamara and Vicky.  They should retire this show.

Does anyone know if the upcoming season has any new cast members?


----------



## buzzytoes

imgg said:


> I can't imagine watching another season with Tamara and Vicky.  They should retire this show.
> 
> Does anyone know if the upcoming season has any new cast members?



I thought they had two new women? Maybe I am imagining things.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm super excited to see a practicing lawyer on the show.  Literally counting the days.  Makes me think there's hope for a RH of the midwest and me someday LOL


----------



## cafecreme15

legaldiva said:


> I'm super excited to see a practicing lawyer on the show.  Literally counting the days.  Makes me think there's hope for a RH of the midwest and me someday LOL



Who is the lawyer?? So excited to see one of our own repping on the show!


----------



## ML_chanel

I’ve been a long time lurker in the chanel and LV forums and just stumbled upon all of these housewives threads....this is amazing!


----------



## legaldiva

cafecreme15 said:


> Who is the lawyer?? So excited to see one of our own repping on the show!



Right?!  It's Emily Simpson 
https://radaronline.com/photos/rhoc...-moore-simpson-attorney-party-planner-photos/


----------



## legaldiva

OMG i'm already obsessed with her: In her Instagram bio, she describes herself as, “An Ohio girl living in O.C. Wife, mom, step-mom, party planner and Attorney with two Bar Licenses. What, like it’s hard?”

http://www.irealhousewives.com/2018/03/emily-moore-simpson-joins-real.html


----------



## legaldiva

Premieres TONIGHT!!!!  I'll be tuning in after my kids are in bed.  Anyone else going to be up live commenting?


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow poor Shannon went from 14,000 sq ft to 4,000 sq ft. That’s still twice as big as my house. Cry me a river. [emoji849]


----------



## sgj99

buzzytoes said:


> Wow poor Shannon went from 14,000 sq ft to 4,000 sq ft. That’s still twice as big as my house. Cry me a river. [emoji849]



I know!  when she whined about going down to 4,000 sq ft I thought "Well Boo Hoo!"


----------



## bagsforme

^Thats exactly what I thought!!  As I'm sure most of the people watching.


----------



## legaldiva

I feel like that's Shannon's problem, and possibly an insight into being married to her.  Who has that level of cluelessness?  What family of four (5 with David) needs that much space anyway?  
Tamra seems to have positioned herself as the season's good girl subplot,  and she looks GOOD for however old she is.  Vicki, on the other hand--my goodness ehs is not aging well and her constant desperation and fear of being alone is exhausting to watch


----------



## sgj99

i don't think i like the new girl, Emily.  i was looking forward to a career woman and wabted to like her but she's trying to hard to sell herself to the audience.  it was "look at me, i'm so wonderful!"  and she really needs to lay off the botox and fillers.
yes, Vicki is exhausting with her need for a man.  Her guy seems to be normal and if i was him i'd run for the hills.


----------



## MKB0925

legaldiva said:


> I feel like that's Shannon's problem, and possibly an insight into being married to her.  Who has that level of cluelessness?  What family of four (5 with David) needs that much space anyway?
> Tamra seems to have positioned herself as the season's good girl subplot,  and she looks GOOD for however old she is.  Vicki, on the other hand--my goodness ehs is not aging well and her constant desperation and fear of being alone is exhausting to watch


In one of the last scenes, when they were doing the climbing thing...the angle of Vick's face I swear the shape of it looked like Mama Elsa from RH of Miami...I was like wth???


----------



## Tropigal3

MKB0925 said:


> In one of the last scenes, when they were doing the climbing thing...the angle of Vick's face I swear the shape of it looked like Mama Elsa from RHBH...I was like wth???



Yes!  She kinda has a similar looking face, lol.  

Tamra should use less eye makeup.  In the "hiking" scene, her eyes look like black holes and it's very aging on her.  Makes her look harsh.  

I missed the part when Shannon complained about the downsizing.  Yeah, her 4000 sq. ft is huge compared to mine, but it's all what we're used to.  I don't blame her for longing for what she no longer has after having it for so long.  Divorce really sucks and can be a long process to get over.  

It's only the first episode of the season but I hope Kelly stays a nicer person.  Hopefully she'll be better since she no longer has the stress of being married to someone she despises.


----------



## MKB0925

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes!  She kinda has a similar looking face, lol.
> 
> Tamra should use less eye makeup.  In the "hiking" scene, her eyes look like black holes and it's very aging on her.  Makes her look harsh.
> 
> I missed the part when Shannon complained about the downsizing.  Yeah, her 4000 sq. ft is huge compared to mine, but it's all what we're used to.  I don't blame her for longing for what she no longer has after having it for so long.  Divorce really sucks and can be a long process to get over.
> 
> It's only the first episode of the season but I hope Kelly stays a nicer person.  Hopefully she'll be better since she no longer has the stress of being married to someone she despises.


I agree with Tamra's make-up...it always looks so harsh esp around the eyes. She needs to lighten it up for sure.


----------



## Prufrock613

MKB0925 said:


> I agree with Tamra's make-up...it always looks so harsh esp around the eyes. She needs to lighten it up for sure.


Shannon also.  Her closeups do her no justice with the harsh eye contouring.


----------



## Tivo

Oh joy. Shannon and her Victimhood tour of bitterness rolls on.


----------



## TNgypsy

Tivo said:


> Oh joy. Shannon and her Victimhood tour of bitterness rolls on.



Yessss! And Vicky's whining about wanting to marry again and hates living alone...blah blah

Have some self respect woman! 

She's going to run that man off.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Vicky and Shannon are insufferable. There is a difference between the two, Vicky isn't as weak as Shannon. Shannon seems so uncomfortable, even on WWHL last night, so awkward.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Vicki’s face when Shannon stepped on her pinky finger looked like a ghoul. It was from horror movie. Maybe that’s why she got more plastic surgery this year?

TBH, there is no way to fix ugly on the inside. She’s sooooo needy. She is always preaching about independent when she’s bored of a man, and then can’t be separated from a man when she’s suddenly in love.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ceeyahd said:


> Vicky and Shannon are insufferable. There is a difference between the two, Vicky isn't as weak as Shannon. Shannon seems so uncomfortable, even on WWHL last night, so awkward.



I feel like she is just as weak - but that it is just in one particular area. Shannon I think has overall low self esteem and it would show in her relationships, or work, or anywhere. Vicki just suffers from general unhappiness with herself and that’s why she always has to have a man around. If she was happy she would be just fine being alone for awhile. Super confident in her business and as a parent, but not happy with herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like she is just as weak - but that it is just in one particular area. Shannon I think has overall low self esteem and it would show in her relationships, or work, or anywhere. Vicki just suffers from general unhappiness with herself and that’s why she always has to have a man around. If she was happy she would be just fine being alone for awhile. Super confident in her business and as a parent, but not happy with herself.


and she's easily intimidated by other women..


----------



## SandyC1981

Shannon needs to go...can't stand the woman!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

SandyC1981 said:


> Shannon needs to go...can't stand the woman!!



Shannon seems like she's exhausting to be around. The ring scene was an eyeroll. That wedding ring would have been off my finger years ago, yet she continued to wear it, a badge of her identify. Sad all around. I'm happy for her to shed that weight, I'm hoping she feels good about herself.


----------



## lulilu

legaldiva said:


> OMG i'm already obsessed with her: In her Instagram bio, she describes herself as, “An Ohio girl living in O.C. Wife, mom, step-mom, party planner and Attorney with two Bar Licenses. What, like it’s hard?”
> 
> http://www.irealhousewives.com/2018/03/emily-moore-simpson-joins-real.html



To me, this sounds as if she doesn't seriously practice law.  In my experience, no serious working attorney has the time to be a party planner "on the side."  Especially one with children and a big house to run.  There was a brief moment where she discussed a statute with someone (a subordinate?) but her DH asked her if she would cook dinner when she stopped working.  I suspect they are looking at RHOC as a money maker.


----------



## DC-Cutie

was I the only one already exhausted by these ladies and it's just the FIRST episode?  That scene with Shannon and Tamra trying to get her wedding ring off was just ridiculous!


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> was I the only one already exhausted by these ladies and it's just the FIRST episode?  That scene with Shannon and Tamra trying to get her wedding ring off was just ridiculous!



No it was last season all over again.  Exhaustion is a good way of describing it.


----------



## legaldiva

lulilu said:


> To me, this sounds as if she doesn't seriously practice law.  In my experience, no serious working attorney has the time to be a party planner "on the side."  Especially one with children and a big house to run.  There was a brief moment where she discussed a statute with someone (a subordinate?) but her DH asked her if she would cook dinner when she stopped working.  I suspect they are looking at RHOC as a money maker.



It seems so forced.  When she dropped the "send them a 1202 blah blah" I was like, I have never once spoken to any paralegal like that.  LMAO


----------



## lulilu

legaldiva said:


> It seems so forced.  When she dropped the "send them a 1202 blah blah" I was like, I have never once spoken to any paralegal like that.  LMAO



Me either.  I can just hear the producers "can you say something legal for a quick scene?"  I don't know how she kept a straight face, except of course if she had no idea what she was saying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki chose one of the worst so called cosmetic surgeons to go to - Simon Ourian


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki chose one of the worst so called cosmetic surgeons to go to - Simon Ourian



She said Tamra used him too -- I thought she looked good after surgery?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> She said Tamra used him too -- I thought she looked good after surgery?


I still wouldn’t go to him. His background is sketchy, not board certified and even had his license revoked


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> I still wouldn’t go to him. His background is sketchy, not board certified and even had his license revoked



Where do they find these doctors?  And I bet they get steep discounts for mentioning him every chance they get.  I bet he isn't as careful with his  non-celebrity patients.  ugh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Where do they find these doctors?


Instagram


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is worth the watch.


----------



## TC1

They should be going to Terry Dubrow. LOL they probably can't afford him


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> They should be going to Terry Dubrow. LOL they probably can't afford him


right!  and Terry probably isn't giving any discount for posting on IG.  He doesn't need the advertisement.  Terry would probably be too straight forward with Vicki - stop with all the surgeries!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Vicki looks like that puppet thing from the Saw movies.


----------



## baghagg

What happened to Shannon's (alleged) restaurant?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Setting up your friend’s ex husband with one of your gfs?? Really? Not cool, Vicki. I am pretty sure she would go postal if the shoe were on the other foot, and it was Brooks!! 

Vicki is just hideous. No amount of plastic surgery can fix that amount of ugly inside.


----------



## Wamgurl

I just watched the first episode and was appalled that Kelly would talk about dating and wanting her ex to find a girlfriend in front of her daughter!!  I’m all for being honest with your children but the way she talked about was so insensitive. Poor kid covered her ears.


----------



## lulilu

Wamgurl said:


> I just watched the first episode and was appalled that Kelly would talk about dating and wanting her ex to find a girlfriend in front of her daughter!!  I’m all for being honest with your children but the way she talked about was so insensitive. Poor kid covered her ears.



Kelly has no filter.  And no common sense.  It's disturbing.  And I shudder to think that she is raising a preteen.


----------



## Tivo

blkbarbie310 said:


> Vicki looks like that puppet thing from the Saw movies.


----------



## Tropigal3

Vicki should have told Kelly that she was double dating and/or introduced a friend to Michael.  As a friend, that's what you do.  Kelly is definitely not in love with Michael, you could see the contempt on her face when they were together.  

I don't care for the newbie much but it's so nice that Meghan is gone.


----------



## mdcx

I saw the scene with Kelly and wow, Vicki has no empathy at all.
It seems like everyone on this show is plastic surgery addicted and emotionally unstable.


----------



## TC1

Shannon making their luggage overweight because she packed 4 large bottles of distilled water?. Can't you get distilled water in Mexico?. She's so weird with her quirks and crystals yet has Botox and fillers injected into her face?. LOLLLLLL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Im not a huge Kelly fan, but IF Vicki was any kind of friend, she would have said something.
Was Vicki in her right to invite her ex to the BBQ?  Yes.  
Is it cool to NOT tell her friend Kelly, that oh yeah we've been out with your ex and his new lady?  Absolutely not


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Im not a huge Kelly fan, but IF Vicki was any kind of friend, she would have said something.
> Was Vicki in her right to invite her ex to the BBQ?  Yes.
> Is it cool to NOT tell her friend Kelly, that oh yeah we've been out with your ex and his new lady?  Absolutely not


Yes. Vicki not saying anything to Kelly about  simple fact that Michael and another guest/friend making a connection was the shady part. Even if I couldn't stand my ex, I'd think it uncool not to mention.. Vicki  was playing matchmaker... Probably or she would have mentioned.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes. Vicki not saying anything to Kelly about  simple fact that Michael and another guest/friend making a connection was the shady part. Even if I couldn't stand my ex, I'd think it uncool not to mention.. Vicki  was playing matchmaker... Probably or she would have mentioned.


Vicki was probably doing this b/c Steve mentioned someone, Vicki jumped to enforce her relationship..etc...Vicktum will always do what she thinks her man wants.  She may be successful in business, but her personal relationships suck.


----------



## swags

Another season of Vicki and Tamra working on their hateful friendship. Why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki and her versions of apologies...  Every season she's apologizing about something!  Stop doing crap that makes you have to give these lifeless apologies


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> Another season of Vicki and Tamra working on their *hateful friendship*. Why?


What a PERFECT description.


----------



## swags

Lat nights episode should have come with a warning for the shrieking that comes with Vicki, Shannon and Tamra going to Mexico.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I am loving Kelly’s daughter. She’s seems to be the only one with a level head and good advice in this group! Lol.


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> I am loving Kelly’s daughter. She’s seems to be the only one with a level head and good advice in this group! Lol.


Jolie seems very sweet..but Kelly is way out of line discussing her fathers dating life with her. She's 12, she's not a gf you vent to about your divorce.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> Jolie seems very sweet..but Kelly is way out of line discussing her fathers dating life with her. She's 12, she's not a gf you vent to about your divorce.



exactly!  I couldn't believe how Kelly was having that discussion with Jolie.  She's her daughter, not her friend.  They can be friends when Jolie is an adult.  Until then, be a parent!


----------



## sgj99

I was embarrassed for Tamara and all her flashing of "the girls" and her constantly on camera naked.  She knew the film crew was there!  JJJJeeeezzzzeeee!  That was so trashy of her.

I don't like either new cast member.


----------



## TC1

^^ LOL you don't have to be embarassed for her..she's clearly not! Naked at every opportunity for a film crew 
Shannon's bra over her spanx was fricken hilarious though. I don't know how she could move with 3 layers of undergarments.


----------



## Wamgurl

You know what? I just don’t like Tamra..she is so fake. And it seems that her priorities are based on things that just don’t matter.  Her interactions with her Mom, her children are so forced...even the scenes with Eddie and his heart problems, what kind of person puts it out there for all the world to see?  Seems like there’s a motive for all her actions...and, it’s not pretty.


----------



## MKB0925

sgj99 said:


> I was embarrassed for Tamara and all her flashing of "the girls" and her constantly on camera naked.  She knew the film crew was there!  JJJJeeeezzzzeeee!  That was so trashy of her.
> 
> I don't like either new cast member.


All I was thinking, was her poor kids..how embarrassing for them that their mother was acting like that!


----------



## sgj99

MKB0925 said:


> All I was thinking, was her poor kids..how embarrassing for them that their mother was acting like that!



I know!  they're still in school and you know their school-mates must really give them sh*t about she and her antics.


----------



## absolutpink

I'm really not interested in either of the two new housewives.


----------



## baghagg

absolutpink said:


> I'm really not interested in either of the two new housewives.


+1, reminiscent of my exact feelings during the first several seasons of RH Orange County, as well as NY..  (lol the good old days,  how did they suck me in??? [emoji848][emoji23][emoji24])[emoji845]


----------



## baghagg

MKB0925 said:


> All I was thinking, was her poor kids..how embarrassing for them that their mother was acting like that!


 My exact thoughts while observing Tamra this episode..


----------



## TC1

Does the one who's husband works out of town not want to be identified?. When their wedding pics and family pics were shown his face wasn't in them
The 2 new girls are just going to be talking about the little kids, the 3 older ones are just talking about each others relationships. I hope this season gets better, it's so boring so far.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

How drunk was Tamra when she was not showing any pain while breaking her ankle - either that or she has a very high threshold for pain tolerance from her 183676659 facelifts and plastic surgeries. I broke my pinky toe was yelping in pain and in tears., she just sat in the hot tub like a statue stating she think she broke her foot.


----------



## legaldiva

TC1 said:


> Does the one who's husband works out of town not want to be identified?. When their wedding pics and family pics were shown his face wasn't in them
> The 2 new girls are just going to be talking about the little kids, the 3 older ones are just talking about each others relationships. I hope this season gets better, it's so boring so far.


They are going through a divorce that was initiated after filming but before the season aired, so i suspect it was a last minute edit.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm actually glad to see the three amigos getting along. It's way better then having to watch the fight.
Silly, drunken fun is better then listening to them bicker about who hurt who more.

I really didn't enjoy watching Kelly and Vicki shrilling at each other.
If I have to choose between them getting along or fighting, I choose getting along.


----------



## TC1

legaldiva said:


> They are going through a divorce that was initiated after filming but before the season aired, so i suspect it was a last minute edit.


Ohhh, okay..now that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Does the one who's husband works out of town not want to be identified?. When their wedding pics and family pics were shown his face wasn't in them
> The 2 new girls are just going to be talking about the little kids, the 3 older ones are just talking about each others relationships. I hope this season gets better, it's so boring so far.


I read an interview with her that said his company would rather not have him on the show.


----------



## SandyC1981

legaldiva said:


> They are going through a divorce that was initiated after filming but before the season aired, so i suspect it was a last minute edit.


Wow...


----------



## rockhollow

Hey, I just noticed that I have become an "OG" - whoo hoo!
I've been here a long time complaining and moaning over these shows!
Thanks for all the fun, PurseForum.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I got a good laugh from their antics (Shannon, Tamra and Saw).  Especially when Tamra slipped and Shannon got in the hot tub with multiple layers of spanx. I like this Shannon but I have a feeling her nutty side will be returning soon.


----------



## StylishMD

rockhollow said:


> Hey, I just noticed that I have become an "OG" - whoo hoo!
> I've been here a long time complaining and moaning over these shows!
> Thanks for all the fun, PurseForum.


What does the green dot next to your name mean?


----------



## Prufrock613

StylishMD said:


> What does the green dot next to your name mean?


That the person is currently online


----------



## StylishMD

Prufrock613 said:


> That the person is currently online


Ahhh, thank you


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Shannon’s voice at any pitch is like nails on a chalkboard to me. I thought this last episode was an all new low. Think I’m done watching this show but will stilll enjoy the recaps/conversation about it!


----------



## bagsforme

I have to side with Kelly on her argument with Vicki.  Thats really lame of Vicki to not tell her about the double dates.


----------



## Creativelyswank

What I think is hilarious is that Kelly’s daughter used the same logic as Shannon- you can forgive someone but that doesn’t mean you have to be friends with them.


----------



## SandyC1981

Kelly's daughter seems more level-headed than her own mom...


----------



## Gal4Dior

Icky officially disgusts me on camera. She’s a horrible human being and during her convo with Kelly, I kept thinking how she looked like Gollum. Her skin is awful and she has had too much plastic surgery done. She’s turning into a science experiment!! She needs to stop.

Speaking of bad plastic surgery, what was up with Kelly’s date? Holy cow, that guy looked straight up creepy. It appeared he had some bad facelift?

I wasn’t a fan of Gina before, but now she’s growing on me. I loved how she called out Icky and didn’t back down! Good for her! We need to see more of this. She totally violated girl code and was not a good friend. She needs to admit fault and stop making excuses for her bad behavior.


----------



## Tropigal3

LVSistinaMM said:


> Speaking of bad plastic surgery, what was up with Kelly’s date? Holy cow, that guy looked straight up creepy. It appeared he had some bad facelift?



I agree, Kelly's date was creepy.  And all that PDA in front of all the other women, yuk.


----------



## SandyC1981

Yeah, I hate PDA...especially in front of my friends. Awkward....!


----------



## sgj99

I missed it ... why did the woman (Gina?) not live in the LA area with her husband instead of living apart with she and the kids in Orange County?


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> I missed it ... why did the woman (Gina?) not live in the LA area with her husband instead of living apart with she and the kids in Orange County?



Not sure if the marriage fell apart before they started living separate or because of but she filed for divorce before the first episode aired.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Not sure if the marriage fell apart before they started living separate or because of but she filed for divorce before the first episode aired.



it sounded like his job was in LA and for some reason they decided not to live in LA with him but in Orange County,  that this decision was made before the marriage fell apart.  to me that's just a recipe for divorce.  I wondered if she ever gave a reason why ...


----------



## Florasun

I thought Tamra got her breast implants removed. When she was flashing all and sundry they looked like they were defying gravity pretty good for 50 yr old boobs. Or is she over 50? Or can one get a breast "lift"?


----------



## Tropigal3

Florasun said:


> I thought Tamra got her breast implants removed. When she was flashing all and sundry they looked like they were defying gravity pretty good for 50 yr old boobs. Or is she over 50? Or can one get a breast "lift"?



Perhaps removed and replaced?


----------



## ck2802

Florasun said:


> I thought Tamra got her breast implants removed. When she was flashing all and sundry they looked like they were defying gravity pretty good for 50 yr old boobs. Or is she over 50? Or can one get a breast "lift"?



She’s had a few breast operations.  First she got them smaller when she was still with Simon, when they divorced she got them removed, but then she got them done again.  They are definitely implants.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is so entitled.  Who walks around talking about "I demand respect"?  nope!  respect is earned...


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki is so entitled.  Who walks around talking about "I demand respect"?  nope!  respect is earned...


Yes. I start off giving everyone basic respect, then it goes up or down depending on their actions. I respect Vicky for her hard work but in the relationship department she stinks.


----------



## rockhollow

Florasun said:


> I thought Tamra got her breast implants removed. When she was flashing all and sundry they looked like they were defying gravity pretty good for 50 yr old boobs. Or is she over 50? Or can one get a breast "lift"?


 I've been rewatching the older seasons.
In season 9, Tamra has her implants removed and a breast lift.
In season 10, Tamra had implants again, and not mentioned but maybe another lift.

I personally thought she looked so good with no implants, but all the ladies seemed to mention how small her breast were.
Then her implants in season 10 weren't as large as they were in the past, but large enough to get her lots of cleavage.


----------



## Swanky

Tamra is in amazing shape right now, we can see it, no reason to be naked on film lol
If a man did that would a female crew claim sexual harassment?

My friends recently moved back to CA, they chose Hermosa over LA where DH works because they felt it was a healthier place to raise kids.  He has a 1.5 hr commute each way, each day 
I like Gina ok, I feel for her.  She looks a little heartbroken in these first episodes, misses her guy.

I can't stand Vicki or Kelly or Shannon really right now.  I like Shannon a little better this season but does she have to scream-talk everything trying to be funny?


----------



## simone72

I haven’t watched any of the new season only a quick glimpse last night not sure if a re run of last week where this new girl is it Gina?? Whining over her husband being away and her w kids in playground and then at dinner w other women in evening. First of all she doesn’t look like a fit for the show and who wants to watch someone complaining about taking care of kids all day we already do this in real life ?? Then I googled her and she filed for a divorce already


----------



## lulilu

Gina has certainly not gone out of her way to be nice to the other women or try to fit into the group.  I am sorry for her personal problems but she is off-putting and rude imo.

I don't love the other new one either.  Or her DH.  Or her MIL (the attention monger).  Something is wrong there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like Gina is about to be Camille 2.0 - where her husband is basically never present on the show and then BAM!  divorce


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I just find Gina way too basic and vapid for the premise of the HW chain - nothing luxurious about her at all. She is SAHM in an average house and no toys to look at. All she wears is a Tory Burch nylon tote - basis of these shows its to show glamorous women - she is nothing like it - I am shocked she was cast for this esp for OC. Gina belongs more with Snooky et al at Jersey Shore.  Vicki, Kelly and Shannon may all be nuts but at least they give us VCA, Hermes, Cartier and Chanel to look at while being cringe worthy..


----------



## WillstarveforLV

and thank you all for allowing me to write my first post as an OG - what an honour!!


----------



## rockhollow

WillstarveforLV said:


> and thank you all for allowing me to write my first post as an OG - what an honour!!



Congratulations!
It makes me laugh that I complain about these shows, but have been watching them for so long.


----------



## Tropigal3

WillstarveforLV said:


> I just find Gina way too basic and vapid for the premise of the HW chain - nothing luxurious about her at all. She is SAHM in an average house and no toys to look at. All she wears is a Tory Burch nylon tote - basis of these shows its to show glamorous women - she is nothing like it - I am shocked she was cast for this esp for OC. Gina belongs more with Snooky et al at Jersey Shore.  Vicki, Kelly and Shannon may all be nuts but at least they give us VCA, Hermes, Cartier and Chanel to look at while being cringe worthy..



Yes I was shocked to her carry a Tory bag!  Don't get me wrong, I love Tory's but I'm not wealthy, just an average gal.  I don't care for either of the newbies.  Gina's just too loud and I hate her eye makeup with that blue shadow.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't mind the lawyer/party planner - she seems like a ok fit with the other ladies, but Gina just seems like a bad fit - I don't think she has much in common with the others. I guess she's someone though for the lawyer,  both having young children.
Vicki was sure giving Gina the side eye at the poker party. She never very fond of anyone new, but is Gina keeps up with all the comments about Vicki - she's doomed!

I wasn't happy to see Kelly again complaining and fighting with Vicki.  I think we've seen and heard enough about it, but I suppose we're going to hear about it all season.
Funny then to hear Tamra almost complaining about the same thing, that Eddi and David are still friends and she feels Shannon is holding that against her.

Sad the see the problems Eddi is having - he's always seems to be so positive and upbeat, it wasn't nice to see him quiet and depressed. I hope they can figure out how to fix his heart - fitness is his life.


----------



## legaldiva

I am SO tired of hearing Shannon shriek after having her first shot.  So irritating.


----------



## lulilu

Kelly seems drunk all the time.  Even when she arrives somewhere.  And the crying is OTT.  Constant.

I am also over her complaining about Vicki.  It better not be the theme of every show.


----------



## swags

I am tired of hearing about Eddie. Don't get me wrong, I hope he is okay and healthy but why would Tamra film that? Wouldn't it be less stress for him to not have a camera crew around? 

I liked that the new ones husband called out the other new one on being loud and obnoxious. I found that comical for some reason.


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> and I hate her eye makeup with that blue shadow.



This^^^^!!!  Too many bizarre color combinations  I find it so distracting and it detracts from her otherwise pretty face!  I kept wondering why would a Bravo makeup artist do that to her?  Which leads me to believe she may be doing it to herself..[emoji848]


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I wasn't happy to see Kelly again complaining and fighting with Vicki.  I think we've seen and heard enough about it, but I suppose we're going to hear about it all season.
> Funny then to hear Tamra almost complaining about the same thing, that Eddi and David are still friends and she feels Shannon is holding that against her.
> 
> Sad the see the problems Eddi is having - he's always seems to be so positive and upbeat, it wasn't nice to see him quiet and depressed. I hope they can figure out how to fix his heart - fitness is his life.



Yep, Kelly constantly bringing it up is so silly.  Get over it already!   It's like she has nothing else to add to her story line.  

I hope everything turns out well for Eddie.  I've always liked him and think he's part of the reason Tamra is a bit nicer than earlier seasons.


----------



## ck2802

Can anyone ID Tamras Ray Ban
Sunglasses when she was sitting in the back of the car at the end?
Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

OC real estate isn't cheap, anywhere else it's wouldn't be an average home for Gina.  Just saying.
I don't care if she doesn't care about luxe labels, I like some levity. . . . not everyone is materialistic.


----------



## Bentley1

The younger girl, Gina, is basically Bravo’s poor attempt at replacing Megan, who was also younger. 
Don’t care for her either, she just doesn’t have the lifestyle or charisma to be a HW. I don’t see her being around for long.


----------



## Swanky

She's more "real", the others are too tv groomed now, they should change cast members every couple of years to prevent the tv savviness.
If she stays, we'll watch her evolution, like the others.


----------



## simone72

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes I was shocked to her carry a Tory bag!  Don't get me wrong, I love Tory's but I'm not wealthy, just an average gal.  I don't care for either of the newbies.  Gina's just too loud and I hate her eye makeup with that blue shadow.


Omg I wasn’t going to say anything but come on it’s the O.C. and she not only carried that bag to the park but at dinner that night!! I agree with all the above !! Plus this is the purse forum so we get to have a say on the bags right ? Lol


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Gina is about to be Camille 2.0 - where her husband is basically never present on the show and then BAM!  divorce





DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Gina is about to be Camille 2.0 - where her husband is basically never present on the show and then BAM!  divorce


According to various sources she already did file for divorce!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> I just find Gina way too basic and vapid for the premise of the HW chain - nothing luxurious about her at all. She is SAHM in an average house and no toys to look at. All she wears is a Tory Burch nylon tote - basis of these shows its to show glamorous women - she is nothing like it - I am shocked she was cast for this esp for OC. Gina belongs more with Snooky et al at Jersey Shore.  Vicki, Kelly and Shannon may all be nuts but at least they give us VCA, Hermes, Cartier and Chanel to look at while being cringe worthy..


this is why I miss Fancy Pants!  she had the best accessories


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> this is why I miss Fancy Pants!  she had the best accessories


Yes she did!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> this is why I miss Fancy Pants!  she had the best accessories



And that house with giant closet we never got to see!! [emoji24]


----------



## MKB0925

ck2802 said:


> Can anyone ID Tamras Ray Ban
> Sunglasses when she was sitting in the back of the car at the end?
> Thanks.


I was wondering the same thing...I really liked them!!


----------



## legaldiva

LVSistinaMM said:


> And that house with giant closet we never got to see!! [emoji24]



She has a Youtube channel (or maybe she did a spot for "bonkers closets" (yes, I follow that FB page) where she films episodes from her closet & does a tour.  It's vapid, but I adore it especially after a long day of unhappy clients & all their problems.


----------



## purseinsanity

legaldiva said:


> They are going through a divorce that was initiated after filming but before the season aired, so i suspect it was a last minute edit.


They are???


----------



## TC1

The way these women behaved on the golf course was deplorable. Anyone else would have been kicked off, let alone had staff helping them.


----------



## Gal4Dior

This episode was just alright. Next week looks much better. Kelly calling Shane out is awesome. Shane seems like such a dick! Lol. I’m sure it has a lot to do with Bravo editing, but still!


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> The way these women behaved on the golf course was deplorable. Anyone else would have been kicked off, let alone had staff helping them.



Bravo must have paid a big fee to film there. Public drunkenness, hitting on random dudes, loud fighting. I would be mortified to be seen with those women.


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> Bravo must have paid a big fee to film there. Public drunkenness, hitting on random dudes, loud fighting. I would be mortified to be seen with those women.


Rolling on the ground, yelling and driving golf carts all over the place in high speeds..they must have paid someone off! that was ridiculous.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LVSistinaMM said:


> This episode was just alright. Next week looks much better. Kelly calling Shane out is awesome. Shane seems like such a dick! Lol. I’m sure it has a lot to do with Bravo editing, but still!


Hmm. Kelly bringing her low-brow, but she looks amused in the preview.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> Hmm. Kelly bringing her low-brow, but she looks amused in the preview.



Wonder what Shane could have said to set her off. During that dinner scene with the Judge’s he wasn’t coming off in a positive light to me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LVSistinaMM said:


> Wonder what Shane could have said to set her off. During that dinner scene with the Judge’s he wasn’t coming off in a positive light to me.



With Kelly who knows, but she's not the one who you want to play with. I thought Shane was a tool at the dinner with Tamra. He seems pleased to be an ass, loves his sarcastic b!tchiness a bit much.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> With Kelly who knows, but she's not the one who you want to play with. I thought Shane was a tool at the dinner with Tamra. He seems pleased to be an ass, loves his sarcastic b!tchiness a bit much.



SMUG little thing, he is...

I’m sure he’s rarely put in check. Kelly goes for the jugular. Lol. It’s going to a great episode! [emoji23]


----------



## lulilu

LVSistinaMM said:


> *SMUG little thing, he is...*
> 
> I’m sure he’s rarely put in check. Kelly goes for the jugular. Lol. It’s going to a great episode! [emoji23]



Smug is right.  I was going to chalk up his awkward comments to discomfort from being filmed, but I think he is just an ass.


----------



## ck2802

Shannon’s trainer was not good. He wasn’t correctling her form at all.


----------



## ck2802

why wouldn’t Tamra train her???


----------



## Tropigal3

ck2802 said:


> why wouldn’t Tamra train her???



Yeah, that's what Tamra is wondering.  Maybe Shannon is embarrassed to work out in a place where there are other people.  With this personal trainer she can work out with more privacy.  Camera's only tape a very tiny portion and most of the time she's being silly for the camera.


----------



## Swanky

Probably because it's been pretty clear that Shannon isn't taking her health and fitness seriously.  Hard to escape it if you hang out with your "trainer" a lot lol


----------



## swags

ck2802 said:


> why wouldn’t Tamra train her???


Tamra's very two faced and would probably make rude remarks behind her back. Plus with the amount of fights everyone has, Shannon would probably have to replace her every other week.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> *Probably because it's been pretty clear that Shannon isn't taking her health and fitness seriously.*  Hard to escape it if you hang out with your "trainer" a lot lol




EXACTLY!!!!   we see the shape Tamra is in and we also see that Shannon was not willing to work out even half the amount of time that would take!  Shannon wasn't about that life!  LOL


----------



## lulilu

I saw a post somewhere where Shannon said it was over a 45 minute drive from her house to Tamra's gym.  Much easier and, as others said, fewer eyes judging her if the trainer comes to her.  (I know she was being silly for the camera, but i assume some serious training took place too.)


----------



## bagsforme

They are really hamming it up this season.  Acting like a Lucille Ball show.  Especially on the golf course.  And Shannon with her stupid theme outfits.  I've been fast forwarding through a lot.  
I guess this seasons main focus is your husband threw me out of the house.  I'm not liking the two new ladies.  I really don't want to watch screaming kids.


----------



## bisbee

bagsforme said:


> They are really hamming it up this season.  Acting like a Lucille Ball show.  Especially on the golf course.  And Shannon with her stupid theme outfits.  I've been fast forwarding through a lot.
> I guess this seasons main focus is your husband threw me out of the house.  I'm not liking the two new ladies.  I really don't want to watch screaming kids.


Agreed.  I think they are trying to get more (younger) viewers.  The 2 new ladies with young children don’t really fit in with the others...and I don’t want to watch screaming toddlers either!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Shannon is either crying and whining or expressing her Shannonisms in a screaming pitch. I'm not enjoying the OC so far.


----------



## rockhollow

I liked seeing the ladies at the golf course - watching them have fun is so much better than having to watch them scream at each other. 
It was a golf course, not a church - and there was a young woman driving a golf course around serving drinks. I laughed lots at the crazy cart driving.
But of course the fun didn't last long and the fighting started over lunch.
There is way to much talking about each other behind their back, and then running to tattle to the other ladies and then the person who was talked about, hearing a convoluted version of what was said.
It's just a vicious circle - nothing ever good comes from tattling about one friend to another, as we see with the OC ladies.

I don't know what was up with Tamra, she really seems to want to pick a fight with Shannon.
Had production told her to amp things up?

It was nice to see an episode without a whole bunch of Vicki bashing.


----------



## Prufrock613

LVSistinaMM said:


> Bravo must have paid a big fee to film there. Public drunkenness, hitting on random dudes, loud fighting. I would be mortified to be seen with those women.





TC1 said:


> The way these women behaved on the golf course was deplorable. Anyone else would have been kicked off, let alone had staff helping them.


Hopefully, they had the actual course closed.  I’d rather have rowdy teens around, than these drunken loons!


----------



## Prufrock613

swags said:


> Tamra's very two faced and would probably make rude remarks behind her back. Plus with the amount of fights everyone has, Shannon would probably have to replace her every other week.





Tropigal3 said:


> Yeah, that's what Tamra is wondering.  Maybe Shannon is embarrassed to work out in a place where there are other people.  With this personal trainer she can work out with more privacy.  Camera's only tape a very tiny portion and most of the time she's being silly for the camera.





Swanky said:


> Probably because it's been pretty clear that Shannon isn't taking her health and fitness seriously.  Hard to escape it if you hang out with your "trainer" a lot lol



I would never go to my friend’s gym if I happened to be in a contentious divorce.  I also wouldn’t go b/c I wouldn’t want to see my ex’s new GF.  Shanon is paranoid enough.  Tamra already complains about her phone callls- can you imagine Shanon calling, spinning her wheels, trying to see if David- looked or heard something from her?

Shanon needs therapy and separation from anything that is David’s, beside their daughters.


----------



## Swanky

OMG that episode was excruciating for me to watch.  Grown ass drunk women. . . I was embarrassed.  My girls and I have fun, but that was obnoxious imo.


----------



## lulilu

Swanky said:


> OMG that episode was excruciating for me to watch.  Grown ass drunk women. . . I was embarrassed.  Me and my girls have fun, but that was obnoxious imo.



And to risk sounding age-ist, women their ages being drunk and rolling around.  Does not look like fun IMO.


----------



## TC1

ck2802 said:


> why wouldn’t Tamra train her???


Shannon doesn't want a trainer to hold her accountable..she wants a hot young guy to come over and she can fish for compliments instead.


----------



## simone72

Same old storyline go out get drunk and get nasty


----------



## MKB0925

Did anyone watch last night with Kelly going crazy on Emily's husband??


----------



## Ceeyahd

MKB0925 said:


> Did anyone watch last night with Kelly going crazy on Emily's husband??



Either I just don't understand how it got to that or I was falling asleep and missed something.


----------



## JessicaAlice

MKB0925 said:


> Did anyone watch last night with Kelly going crazy on Emily's husband??


Yes and I thought it was hilarious that she didn't know it was Emily's husband!!!! 

I know Kelly has some anger issues and you shouldn't say those things to people, but I loved it. I think Emily's husband is a little smug jerk.

That Steve guy should have owned what he said instead of walking away "from her drama". He said it and she called him out on it. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Tivo

simone72 said:


> Same old storyline go out get drunk and get nasty


 Soooo true!


----------



## lulilu

Both Steve and Emily's husband acted like jerks.  But Kelly did seem drunk or high.  She wasn't even walking straight.  Makes her lose credibility.

Emily tries to give her husband a pass by saying he's "just sarcastic."  No, he's an *******.

Emily's reaction to Kelly and threatening to kill her seemed like a desperate attempt to stay relevant.  Very fake IMO.


----------



## Coco.lover

I find Emily's marriage so weird. He seems distant and an a**


----------



## jmaemonte

I haven't had any feelings regarding Steve (Vicki) but after watching his encounter with Kelly, he is rubbing me the wrong way.  Why is he commenting to the press on Kelly's marriage??  Fishy.  Vicki sure knows how to pick them. I also dislike Emily's husband a lot.  Agree that the two new additions are not a benefit to the show.


----------



## baghagg

Coco.lover said:


> I find Emily's marriage so weird. He seems distant and an a**


Agreed...  I think Emily said it all in the first episode - they're just friends.


----------



## rockhollow

Kelly is sure an ugly drunk.
I don't like that Vicky guy was speaking out in media about Kelly, but don't know all the details - he is friends with Kelly's ex, so there is probably lots to the story.
You could see as the evening went on that Kelly was going to explode on someone the more she drank.
I think Steve did the right thing in walking away, Kelly was looking for a full out fight. And when it didn't happen with Steve, the smallish husband of the lawyer got it.
I'm not liking anything about Emily's husband, but did feel Kelly was going to go at him, no matter what.
Emily stepping in and starting to scream just made it worst.
We've seen Kelly's behaviour before and the more you go at her, the louder and uglier she gets.
I suppose Bravo was very pleased, they'll be able to re-hash this fight for weeks.


----------



## swags

I think Vicki's bf was responding to Kelly calling him a douche and Viicki his "pig gf" on twitter. Its always good to put what you are feeling in the moment on social media. 
I do agree that Vicky should not have let the bf set up Kellys ex on a date. There is no way that scenario would end up in a positive way regarding Kelly. 
I wouldn't want to meet Emily's husband but I almost enjoy his dry snarky comments.


----------



## Prufrock613

Shanon’s ex David and his GF are pregnant, according to a post on Instagram 
I’m not sure what their IG names are


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4192963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanon’s ex David and his GF are pregnant, according to a post on Instagram
> I’m not sure what their IG names are



Shannon is never ever going to be unshrilled.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I read Tamra and Eddie are selling their new home because of of all the negative issues they've had to deal with.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> Shannon is never ever going to be unshrilled.


That is the thing- an older man can keep having babies, while the ex wife is done (biologically).


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> I read Tamra and Eddie are selling their new home because of of all the negative issues they've had to deal with.


I saw that, also.  She also had some comebacks for haters - DailyMail. 
Yawn... I want Tammy Sue and Eddie to be happy.  I’m no longer invested in their made up BS


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4192963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanon’s ex David and his GF are pregnant, according to a post on Instagram
> I’m not sure what their IG names are



I'm sure no Shannon fan, but boy, this is got to sting and makes me feel sorry for her.
As mentioned, it's so easy for an older guy to find a younger mate and have another family.
Not right!


----------



## Prufrock613

jmaemonte said:


> I haven't had any feelings regarding Steve (Vicki) but after watching his encounter with Kelly, he is rubbing me the wrong way.  Why is he commenting to the press on Kelly's marriage??  Fishy.  Vicki sure knows how to pick them. I also dislike Emily's husband a lot.  Agree that the two new additions are not a benefit to the show.


Maybe b/c he’s a charlatain politician, that ran under a “wrong” name to get votes.???  He is so slimey.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4192963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanon’s ex David and his GF are pregnant, according to a post on Instagram
> I’m not sure what their IG names are


Well...  of COURSE she is pregnant!  He seemed so distant with his whole family (not just Shannon,  his three daughters too).  Can't help but wonder why HE'D want to do it all over again.. I'm sure we can gue$$ why she would


----------



## jmaemonte

Prufrock613 said:


> Maybe b/c he’s a charlatain politician, that ran under a “wrong” name to get votes.???  He is so slimey.



Wow!!  Really?!  I had no idea.


----------



## Tivo

Shannon is going to lose it if this pregnancy rumor is true. I actually feel bad for her now.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Shannon is going to lose it if this pregnancy rumor is true. I actually feel bad for her now.




Not me! I don’t waste my sympathy on any of them.


----------



## Tropigal3

Tivo said:


> Shannon is going to lose it if this pregnancy rumor is true. I actually feel bad for her now.



And I'm sure he's enjoying shoving the fact in her face.  He has proved to be a real A-hole.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Well, I know men David's age, cheated, left... and none of them 'wanted or sought' a new 'family'. In fact that probability scared one enough to return home to make that family work. The joke may be on David.


----------



## Florasun

IDK he looked pretty happy in the insta photo. I feel bad for Shannon too, as annoying as she is.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4192963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanon’s ex David and his GF are pregnant, according to a post on Instagram
> I’m not sure what their IG names are



Oh gross, say what you want about Shannon but he seems like a narcissist and a jerk!


----------



## Prufrock613

I always wonder if Vicki’s Chanel jewelry is real - and her new VCA piece? 
She was so chapped about Tammy Sue receiving a Rolex, yrs ago. Maybe that was b/c Donn didn’t buy her one.
Vicki has some nice cars.  Some people spend $$$ on watches, food, travel and other things- but Vicki seems super tight (and smart) about her $.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> I always wonder if Vicki’s Chanel jewelry is real - and her new VCA piece?
> She was so chapped about Tammy Sue receiving a Rolex, yrs ago. Maybe that was b/c Donn didn’t buy her one.
> Vicki has some nice cars.  Some people spend $$$ on watches, food, travel and other things- but Vicki seems super tight (and smart) about her $.



I don't know, but I don't feel like she wear fake knockoffs. But who knows. I will say she doesn't always dress well for her body type, but when she's wearing what looks to be Chanel (real or not) she seems more put together, and less frumpy.


----------



## TNgypsy

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't know, but I don't feel like she wear fake knockoffs. But who knows. I will say she doesn't always dress well for her body type, but when she's wearing what looks to be Chanel (real or not) she seems more put together, and less frumpy.



Totally agree. She does not dress well for her body type most of the time. It seems she’s better dressed and put together in the scenes where she’s either at work or came from work.


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure about any of the Chanel jewelry..But I feel like the handbags are genuine...I'm sure even Vicky would be able to see them as an investment. She's not that frugal, she bought Brianna a house!


----------



## rockhollow

I just don't see Vicki as the the type to be wearing fake Channel - Tammi Sue, yes, but not Vicki.

Just watched the episode, and didn't really like it. It seemed like nothing really happened, just a lot of rehashing last week.
And because we all knew that the one from New York was going to get a divorce, I didn't see why we had to see her going over it so many times.

And why didn't we see about birthday party for Vicki with the cast, instead of with family. 
I wonder why Brianne wasn't there?

I like Steve with Vicki - I think they make a good pair, sure he's a bit more  quiet, but that is good, Vicki is over the top enough for them both.
And why does TammiSue not like them, she seems to be trying to make waves - is it just pot stirring to keep herself relevant?


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I like Steve with Vicki - I think they make a good pair, sure he's a bit more  quiet, but that is good, Vicki is over the top enough for them both.
> And why does TammiSue not like them, she seems to be trying to make waves - is it just pot stirring to keep herself relevant?



I like Steve with Vicki as well.  He seems so real, very grounded and nothing for the camera's sake.  I don't know that Tamra dislikes Steve, but it seems like ever since Vicki mentioned going on a match-maker date that Tamra is assuming it means Vicki is not in love with Steve.  I think that Vicki said it in jest because Steve has not proposed after all these years.  To me it's just another thing to set up for drama.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Why did Tamra move, looks like she downsized?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Mrs.Z said:


> Why did Tamra move, looks like she downsized?


Basically she said the house has been negative for her and Eddie.. bad luck. Good for resale, not .I'm surprised she put that out there.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ceeyahd said:


> Basically she said the house has been negative for her and Eddie.. bad luck. Good for resale, not .I'm surprised she put that out there.



Odd ....I think it was Eddie’s house before they got together, then she redecorated....and it was never very ostentatious so just seemed odd that they moved.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Mrs.Z said:


> Odd ....I think it was Eddie’s house before they got together, then she redecorated....and it was never very ostentatious so just seemed odd that they moved.



No. This is a house they've purchased about a year ago.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ceeyahd said:


> No. This is a house they've purchased about a year ago.



I was talking about the house they moved from, it wasn’t so large or ostentatious that it made sense for them to downsize so I guess I don’t understand the “bad vibes” story for moving


----------



## junqueprincess

Mrs.Z said:


> I was talking about the house they moved from, it wasn’t so large or ostentatious that it made sense for them to downsize so I guess I don’t understand the “bad vibes” story for moving



It wasn’t a downsize (the house shown in this season), it was larger and more custom, also they had a great pool/ landscaped  yard. Apparently, the construction quality was garbage and there were many issues. It seems super weird she would sell it, but apparently it has bad vibes.


----------



## haute okole

I am really disappointed that of all the great female attorneys in California, Bravo cast Emily Simpson.  I won’t go into detail and I am surprised the press has not dug into her bar record, but she had disciplinary actions on her record.  Since she passed the bar in 2005, she was ineligible to practice TWICE.  No undergraduate degree is listed, and the law school she went to is having accreditation problems and cost tons of money.  She and her husband make comical outrageous TV, but I am disappointed that she is in the California bar.


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> I am really disappointed that of all the great female attorneys in California, Bravo cast Emily Simpson.  I won’t go into detail and I am surprised the press has not dug into her bar record, but she had disciplinary actions on her record.  Since she passed the bar in 2005, she was ineligible to practice TWICE.  No undergraduate degree is listed, and the law school she went to is having accreditation problems and cost tons of money.  She and her husband make comical outrageous TV, but I am disappointed that she is in the California bar.



Those listed as not eligible may not practice law in California. There are several reasons that may result in this status, including suspension, involuntary transfer to inactive status and failure to pay mandatory State Bar fees


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> Those listed as not eligible may not practice law in California. There are several reasons that may result in this status, including suspension, involuntary transfer to inactive status and failure to pay mandatory State Bar fees


 That's correct...  since she's (allegedly, pun intended lol) a party planner,  she may have let her law license lapse.


----------



## Ceeyahd

That's what I'm thinking. If ot something  especially negative or newsworthy, something would have been said. She's currently active.


----------



## Stephie2800

Even though I’m not a fan of Gina (mainly because of that hideous sparkly white eye shadow!!) I really feel bad for her. 
She seems to be so lonely...


----------



## Stephie2800

Even though I’m not a fan of Gina (mainly because of that hideous sparkly white eye shadow!!) I really feel bad for her. 
She seems to be so lonely...


----------



## sgj99

Ceeyahd said:


> I read Tamra and Eddie are selling their new home because of of all the negative issues they've had to deal with.



they bought this house just this past Dec of 2017 so they haven't even owned it a year.  and according to some of the gossip sites (so who knows if it's true or not) it's already sold but they profited only 200K and they had done a total remodel to the place so they probably lost money on the deal.   supposedly she and Eddie have decided that since they moved in a bunch of negative things have happened and so they're going to find something else ... this sounds so ridiculous!  it makes me wonder what the real reason is because dumping this house and not making much, if any, profit seems fishy to me.


----------



## simone72

Gina seems so immature to me! The way she’s dealing with her divorce like it’s no big deal. What is she going to do now with 3 kids under 5?
It seems to me she moved to California and got a little jaded with the new lifestyle and tv show probably wants to do it on her own 
Kelly is a piece of work why does Bravo have the need to cast these bullies on tv ??
Vicki is not the Vicky we know since her apologies last season. She is now much more quiet and reserved. I agree with Tamra she probably is not in love with Steve not in the Brooks way


----------



## starrynite_87

sgj99 said:


> they bought this house just this past Dec of 2017 so they haven't even owned it a year.  and according to some of the gossip sites (so who knows if it's true or not) it's already sold but they profited only 200K and they had done a total remodel to the place so they probably lost money on the deal.   supposedly she and Eddie have decided that since they moved in a bunch of negative things have happened and so they're going to find something else ... this sounds so ridiculous!  it makes me wonder what the real reason is because dumping this house and not making much, if any, profit seems fishy to me.


Wasn’t this the same excuse Kim in Atlanta used when she got evicted from her dream house, that it was haunted and had negative energy.


----------



## Ceeyahd

simone72 said:


> Gina seems so immature to me! The way she’s dealing with her divorce like it’s no big deal. What is she going to do now with 3 kids under 5?
> It seems to me she moved to California and got a little jaded with the new lifestyle and tv show probably wants to do it on her own
> Kelly is a piece of work why does Bravo have the need to cast these bullies on tv ??
> Vicki is not the Vicky we know since her apologies last season. She is now much more quiet and reserved. I agree with Tamra she probably is not in love with Steve not in the Brooks way



Gina may not be able to open up about the divorce in any detail, I feel that the other ladies shouldn't be so forward in their opinions. The divorce is a story line for Gina, but it can't be without details
 I feel bad for her.who knows the backstory. Kelly isn't as bad as she has been in past seasons, yet. Vicki is different, she doesn't want to be involved too deep with the drama, except for Gina's business. Tamra is the one that's going to be the most toxic this season, she's under handed and sneaky. IMO.


----------



## sgj99

*i'm not a fan of Gina, she and Emily both have been disappointments regarding their casting but the other ladies were awful to her at Vicki's Italian dinner party.  Why give her such a hard time about how she views her divorce?  Why been so mean-spirited about how she decides to handle it?  There is a huge difference between offering advice and just making nasty comments.

*Vicki is not as into the drama (maybe Steve has told her to tone it down) but she was awfully judgmental about Gina's lack of religious beliefs, not very tolerant.  I think that showed her true self.  I always remember at different reunions how she's referred to the show as "her show."  I can't remember who it was she was fighting with but she told them to "get off my show."


----------



## rockhollow

I also felt like they we picking on Gina at the dinner party - she's still living in a bubble about the divorce, so kind of understand the other ladies opinions. If they were talking to her one on one, but they all screaming at once was a bit much.
And sadly, the other ladies are probably more right, financial separation is rarely amicable.

As much as I like Vicki with Steve, it does seem like we're not getting to real, full on Vicki.
Seeing her with the Italian chef made it more oblivious, she seems so much more lively and animated.
Vicki loves the bad boy, and I don't think that's Steve.
But I don't agree with Kelly, I don't think Steve is after Vicki for her cash.

So we've seen a couple of seasons of Tamra trying to be the sweet, christian do-gooder, but the strain must be to hard on her and the true Tamra is coming back. Sh**-stirring, trouble maker, back stabber, all her usual traits.


----------



## pjhm

The aggressive questioning of Gina was ridiculous. But that group has nothing else to talk about. This season is a real snoozer. The story lines of Vicki and Tamra are old and tiring, fortunately Dancing with the Stars is on the same time, so I'll just watch that!


----------



## Tropigal3

starrynite_87 said:


> Wasn’t this the same excuse Kim in Atlanta used when she got evicted from her dream house, that it was haunted and had negative energy.



Yeah, she got evicted because of the negative energy.


----------



## Heart Star

Gina must be so grateful for her friends, those "good Christian women" for their ever so helpful judgement


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki kills me with her hollier than thou attitude.  Everybody struggles with death, divorces, marriages, etc. very differently.  For all of them to gang up on her was dead wrong.  Then for them to look at her like the Devil when she said she didn't believe in God, was just over the top.

It's funny how ALL of them stood before God, got married and are now divorced.... how'd that work for ya'll?

Gina seems harmless, she's going through it right now and they just need to leave her alone.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Vicki is a hot mess and should not give life advice to anyone!  

Maybe Gina’s story is as it seems or maybe we find out the REAL story next season!


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki kills me with her hollier than thou attitude.  Everybody struggles with death, divorces, marriages, etc. very differently.  For all of them to gang up on her was dead wrong.  Then for them to look at her like the Devil when she said she didn't believe in God, was just over the top.
> 
> It's funny how ALL of them stood before God, got married and are now divorced.... how'd that work for ya'll?
> 
> Gina seems harmless, she's going through it right now and they just need to leave her alone.


Gina seems to be going through it every time she makes a reappearance on this show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if your marriage isn't solid, reality show isn't where you need to be...  Ask Camille


----------



## starrynite_87

pjhm said:


> The aggressive questioning of Gina was ridiculous. But that group has nothing else to talk about. This season is a real snoozer. The story lines of Vicki and Tamra are old and tiring, fortunately Dancing with the Stars is on the same time, so I'll just watch that!



I agree 100% the women were a bit over the top in their questioning. On the other hand I also understand where they are coming from and in my opinion I feel like Gina is going into it with rose colored glasses and the ladies were trying to tell her the realities of divorce(not the best delivery). I also have to agree with Vicki, I believe Matt might be cheating, especially with the LA apartment that Gina has never been to.


----------



## TC1

starrynite_87 said:


> I agree 100% the women were a bit over the top in their questioning. On the other hand I also understand where they are coming from and in my opinion I feel like Gina is going into it with rose colored glasses and the ladies were trying to tell her the realities of divorce(not the best delivery). I also have to agree with Vicki, I believe Matt might be cheating, especially with the LA apartment that Gina has never been to.


It sounds to me like Gina is just repeating the things Matt has likely told her...to placate her "we're still best friends" " i still love you" "we just got married too young" guessing that's why she called him from the bathroom for more reassurance. I'm willing to bet he's cheating on her. But Shannon is right..they say the nice things to make the break up seem so amicable..until it comes to dividing assets and money.


----------



## pjhm

I was told a woman leaves a marriage because she wants to, but a man only leaves when he has another babe to go to—- I would think if Matt was cheating she’d share that to make her look more sympathetic. But Gina doesn’t seem to play the victim here and for that I commend her.


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> I was told a woman leaves a marriage because she wants to, but a man only leaves when he has another babe to go to—- I would think if Matt was cheating she’d share that to make her look more sympathetic. But Gina doesn’t seem to play the victim here and for that I commend her.


Like Chris Rock said "Men are only as faithful as their options"


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Like Chris Rock said "Men are only as faithful as their options"


 lol. We were discussing this topic last night, double date.. nice topic for a double date.


----------



## jmaemonte

Vicki’s holier than thou attitude is too much.  Telling Gina she doesn’t have a moral compass because she doesn’t believe in God is pretty rich coming from Vicki.  I bet Briana moved to get away from Vicki not because of the divorce rate in Orange County. I found it somewhat pathetic that Emily basically begged Kelly to apologize to Shane.   I get a bad vibe regarding their relationship. I really dislike it when the husbands want to be a housewife too.


----------



## simone72

I cringed when Kelly went to Emily’s house that scene was so uncomfortable! After Kelly berated Shane Emily brought her home as a friend just goes to show how much everything is scripted ! Emily was so afraid to ruffle Kelly’s feathers almost didn’t care about Shane it at least it looked like it


----------



## Swanky

What I couldn't stand was the questioning yet almost all of them are divorced themselves! lol
It's NO one's business why someone is divorcing.  She was saying as little as possible and clearly just wanted the attention about the divorce to stop.  I can't blame her.
They were totally dog piling, it's very emotional and I'm sure she completely felt vulnerable and  overwhelmed.  They were such know it alls about it.


----------



## lulilu

I get it that Gina didn't want to disclose the details about her divorce, but she is on a reality show that involves sharing her life.  And I can't imagine there weren't signs that a divorce was imminent when she signed for the show.  

So, while I agree they were all over her, if she shared some information, they would have been satisfied.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> I get it that Gina didn't want to disclose the details about her divorce, but she is on a reality show that involves sharing her life.  And I can't imagine there weren't signs that a divorce was imminent when she signed for the show.
> 
> So, while I agree they were all over her, if she shared some information, they would have been satisfied.



It is her and husband's divorce. Perhaps she cannot divulge details. I read somewhere her husband employer didn't want to associated with the show, so a low profile divorce without details helps his life stay on the down low. There could be so many reasons. Kelly is divorced, we have no details as to the issues beyond she didn't seem to like him. Gina stated that she and her husband agreed that they weren't a good fit anymore regarding marriage, that should be enough. I understand that.


----------



## Swanky

It's still very personal.  She's on a reality show but that doesn't mean we and the cast have a right to her personal family details.  She said enough imo, the peppering was offensive from divorcees that aren't her good friends.


----------



## lulilu

I think the difference between Gina's divorce and e.g., Kelly's or Shannon's, is that all the women witnessed the marriages, the interactions, etc. etc. so they had some understanding of the breakdown of the marriage.  With Gina, the just met her, don't know her or her DH, and so there is more of a curiosity of what caused the breakdown.  

Not saying they are entitled to pry, it's just that the others lived it all out on tv.


----------



## Prufrock613

jmaemonte said:


> Vicki’s holier than thou attitude is too much.  Telling Gina she doesn’t have a moral compass because she doesn’t believe in God is pretty rich coming from Vicki.  I bet Briana moved to get away from Vicki not because of the divorce rate in Orange County. I found it somewhat pathetic that Emily basically begged Kelly to apologize to Shane.   I get a bad vibe regarding their relationship. I really dislike it when the husbands want to be a housewife too.


Vicki should had this “holy” presence of mind, when her daughter told her that Brooks was hitting on her etc.  What type of mother ignores that and then lectures others about a “moral compass”?


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> I think the difference between Gina's divorce and e.g., Kelly's or Shannon's, is that all the women witnessed the marriages, the interactions, etc. etc. so they had some understanding of the breakdown of the marriage.  With Gina, the just met her, don't know her or her DH, and so there is more of a curiosity of what caused the breakdown.
> 
> Not saying they are entitled to pry, it's just that the others lived it all out on tv.



Although I didn't approve of their aggressive behavior towards Gina, it is strange to hear someone divorcing with 3 little kids who says she and her husband are still attracted to each other, are best friends, don't fight over money, etc.  Gina's naïve if she doesn't think folks will question, fair or not.


----------



## Swanky

I've learned as I've gotten older that I'm super private, and with kids involved I think it might be why.  I don't begrudge any parent for saying less, people say too much, lol


----------



## baghagg

Perhaps her divorce was "in process" prior to signing up for the show,  so the less she says,  the better,  as in "less is more."  
If she says too much, she may implicate an exec or two at Bravo who hired her anyway...


----------



## baghagg

Watching a rerun now from 2011 (I wasn't a fan back then) - I did a double take when I saw Vickie's ex husband (Don?) - he resembles Brooks SO MUCH!!!  Am I the only one who thinks it???


----------



## baghagg

Shannon looks amazing now





ETA:  she's on WWHL tonight


----------



## Megs

Shannon looks good!! 

I am so split on Gina's divorce. I think the big thing I keep reminding myself of is that what they show is pretty scripted so for all we know what Gina has disclosed was always the plan along with the ladies questioning her over it. It is confusing to hear how great she and her husband get along, but let's be honest - can't be that good.


----------



## Swanky

It's clearly not that good. . .
And it has to be so surreal and unstable feeling for the timing to play out on a show.

The DH has clearly been demanding privacy.  What a mess.
She's pretty emotional, she may not be wanting this divorce, and it's public and her ego and heart may be taking a good hit.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm glad to see some of the more fun Shannon this episode. When she first came on the show, she could be quite funny and witty when she wasn't on David's case. Maybe she's starting to get some of her mojo back. I hope she makes good on Q-TV with her meals.
Fun Shannon is some much nicer to watch.

I think Gina is going to change her tune as this divorce proceeds - things aren't going to be so rosy once they get into the money.
Looked like she sure had nice parents and they'll be there to help her.

Vicki never lets us down - that was sure some kind of 'not apology apology she gave to to Gina. The ole girl never thinks she's wrong.
As much as you don't want to like her, she keeps making me laugh. All the fuss and screaming on the motorcycle - and Steve "Vicki, stop screaming!!"


----------



## Prufrock613

I can’t believe that Gina didn’t know she wouldn’t be kept on her husband’s health insurance after the divorce


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prufrock613 said:


> I can’t believe that Gina didn’t know she wouldn’t be kept on her husband’s health insurance after the divorce



Sad, that was a red flag that perhaps she has no clue and doesn’t get that things will not just be so easy after the divorce.


----------



## Florasun

I guess Vicki's moral compass excludes shacking up with Steve (and lying about Brooks' cancer). She is one of the most un-self-aware humans I have ever seen.


----------



## millivanilli

Stephie2800 said:


> Even though I’m not a fan of Gina (mainly because of that hideous sparkly white eye shadow!!) I really feel bad for her.
> She seems to be so lonely...


 I am feeling bad for her, too. I guess it's typical " fish out of the pond"-thing. Let's face it: she is too loud, too direct, too oppinonated compared to the other women in that cast. As an European it is amazing to watch how different habitus are  based on where you live. We certainly do have different tempers but European-wide your behavious wouldn't make that big of a difference once you are in the same class as most of us behave the same way with slight differences.

Howver I really feel bad for her. I wish she'd had at least one or two really good friends, giving her a shoulder to cry on. 
BTW: anonye knowing which earrings she is wearing in the interviews? Love them!


----------



## millivanilli

Heart Star said:


> Gina must be so grateful for her friends, those "good Christian women" for their ever so helpful judgement


THANK YOU!


----------



## millivanilli

DC-Cutie said:


> Vicki kills me with her hollier than thou attitude.  Everybody struggles with death, divorces, marriages, etc. very differently.  For all of them to gang up on her was dead wrong.  Then for them to look at her like the Devil when she said she didn't believe in God, was just over the top.
> 
> It's funny how ALL of them stood before God, got married and are now divorced.... how'd that work for ya'll?
> 
> Gina seems harmless, she's going through it right now and they just need to leave her alone.


 can't press  "like" often enough.


----------



## Florasun

Tamra looks great this season. But I still hate her.


----------



## legaldiva

The OC is becoming more like Grandmas of the OC than Housewives.  I mean, I'm aging, too--but it's remarkable that Bravo has created this show about female frienships that is also becoming a show about women aging, whether gracefully or not.  
And as for Gina--I don't think she actually has a concept for what being divorced means.  The health insurance reality check was a huge red flag for me.  I don't think this is going to be pretty.


----------



## haute okole

I bet Gina was not the one who wanted the divorce.  Initially she said it was hard without him.  Suddenly, she's changing her tune.  He probably could not stand being around all of that screaming and little kid energy.  As a viewer, I absolutely HATE it.  When I see Gina's and Emily's kids, I fast forward.  Those kids are horribly behaved and both women should be ashamed of putting their kids on TV.  When their kids get older, they should be rightfully embarrassed by their out of control, disrespectful, obstinant behavior.  Gina and Emily look and should be embarrassed.  They should talk to Tamra. Tamra's kids were very young and she clearly chose fame over her child.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> I bet Gina was not the one who wanted the divorce.  Initially she said it was hard without him.  Suddenly, she's changing her tune.  He probably could not stand being around all of that screaming and little kid energy.  As a viewer, I absolutely HATE it.  When I see Gina's and Emily's kids, I fast forward.  Those kids are horribly behaved and both women should be ashamed of putting their kids on TV.  When their kids get older, they should be rightfully embarrassed by their out of control, disrespectful, obstinant behavior.  Gina and Emily look and should be embarrassed.  They should talk to Tamra. Tamra's kids were very young and she clearly chose fame over her child.


The OC has always had awful bratty kids. The one is still fighting murder charges I believe. (Lauri's son) There were a lot of bratty spoiled kids through the years like the Keogh boy that played baseball, the daughters on Tammy's boat, Tamras son Ryan, Lynn's daughters.....etc  I think Kellys daughter Jolie seems like the best I've seen on the series. She does seem like a nice and compassionate girl, hopefully she can stay that way through the teen years.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> The OC has always had awful bratty kids. The one is still fighting murder charges I believe. (Lauri's son) There were a lot of bratty spoiled kids through the years like the Keogh boy that played baseball, the daughters on Tammy's boat, Tamras son Ryan, Lynn's daughters.....etc  I think Kellys daughter Jolie seems like the best I've seen on the series. She does seem like a nice and compassionate girl, hopefully she can stay that way through the teen years.



I believe Lynn’s daughters started doing porn.  Unsure if they still are.  Just goes to show what happens when you value money/fame over your kids welfare.


----------



## MSO13

Swanky said:


> It's clearly not that good. . .
> And it has to be so surreal and unstable feeling for the timing to play out on a show.
> 
> The DH has clearly been demanding privacy.  What a mess.
> She's pretty emotional, she may not be wanting this divorce, and it's public and her ego and heart may be taking a good hit.



I see it completely differently, I think she joined the show as a job, a way to make a life for herself while the marriage wound down. It seems like they were separated “for work” for years before and she got the gig because of it. Similar to Camille, they pushed her in so she would have a job when Kelsey announced the divorce.

At this point being in these shows is a job, some get paid well plus there are all the things they sell etc. that’s why they’re here.  Gina gives me NJ vibes though and doesn’t fit in OC but the fish out of water shtick isn’t working. And it’s not uncommon for the primary caregiver in a divorce to be on the family healthcare. She’s going to be taking care of the kids after all. 

I’m super bored by this season, no ones lewks are very good and I don’t care about any of the conflicts. Jolie seems like a sweet kid and i hope she survives her parents! If I don’t have something to laugh about on this trip, I might be done with OC.


----------



## starrynite_87

bagnshoofetish said:


> I believe Lynn’s daughters started doing porn.  Unsure if they still are.  Just goes to show what happens when you value money/fame over your kids welfare.



Bravo had a mini marathon last week. The episode where her daughters showed up drunk to the party at The St. Regis made me cringe. I wasn’t even upset at the girls being drunk, I was horrified by Lynn and her husband’s reaction when other guests told to get their girls in check because the staff was making comments. Finally saw a picture of Gina’s husband Matt, he’s not bad to look at.
View attachment 4221048


----------



## Prufrock613

starrynite_87 said:


> Bravo had a mini marathon last week. The episode where her daughters showed up drunk to the party at The St. Regis made me cringe. I wasn’t even upset at the girls being drunk, I was horrified by Lynn and her husband’s reaction when other guests told to get their girls in check because the staff was making comments. Finally saw a picture of Gina’s husband Matt, he’s not bad to look at.
> View attachment 4221048


I saw that, too!  Lynne and Frank basically shrugged their shoulders.(!?!)
The youngest daughter won a large sum of money from being sexually assaulted by a cop.  Not sure if she still does porn
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ape-case-porn-star-sexual-assault-police/amp/
The other daughter (who now has a son) was doing webcam garbage.  So sad.


----------



## starrynite_87

Prufrock613 said:


> I saw that, too!  Lynne and Frank basically shrugged their shoulders.(!?!)
> The youngest daughter won a large sum of money from being sexually assaulted by a cop.  Not sure if she still does porn
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ape-case-porn-star-sexual-assault-police/amp/
> The other daughter (who now has a son) was doing webcam garbage.  So sad.



I remember posting a while back about the younger one doing actual porn to pay for a boob job. The older one had her issues, that younger one was a hot mess. I was so glad Gretchen was the only one with the balls to tell Lynn she was a crappy parent.


----------



## baghagg

On Megyn Kelly Today now speaking of her son


----------



## DC-Cutie

that neck!  goodness gracious


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> On Megyn Kelly Today now speaking of her son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225605


Channeling Kim Zolciak


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> that neck!  goodness gracious


Yes... and the lips,  hair, filler - so weird


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I thought it was Kim Zolciak at first!


----------



## TC1

That's Kim's not so distant future if she doesn't slow down on her procedures.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> that neck!  goodness gracious




That will ALWAYS tell the real story!!! Why do people forget about that????


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> That's Kim's not so distant future if she doesn't slow down on her procedures.


Kim's future?  Honey, this IS Kim right now!  lol


----------



## bhalpop

baghagg said:


> Channeling Kim Zolciak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225610


That picture is actually flattering. The real reality was just scary. Her mouth looks joker like and she has divots in the upper lip area.  I was so freaked out by her face, I didn’t even look anywhere else. Didn’t notice the neck at all until seeing the picture. I just couldn’t wrap my head around why she would do that to herself?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bhalpop said:


> That picture is actually flattering. The real reality was just scary. Her mouth looks joker like and she has divots in the upper lip area.  I just couldn’t wrap my head around why she would do that to herself?


She had cleft lip surgery at some point


----------



## starrynite_87

baghagg said:


> Channeling Kim Zolciak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225610



That’s who I thought it was when I first saw the picture. The whole situation with Josh is just sad, then again I’m not really surprised. I remember in one episode he told her that he felt like he was being sent  away, meanwhile she was building a perfect little life without him...I feel bad for his daughter. It’s  great that Lauri and George adopted her.


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> That will ALWAYS tell the real story!!! Why do people forget about that????


Yes!  Skincare is for neck, too- not just the face


----------



## Jujuma

DC-Cutie said:


> that neck!  goodness gracious



What I don’t get about the neck is, my neck is getting more mature but not like that[emoji33], and i asked my dermo about it. She said there weren’t any lasers or fillers that she thought I would be happy with (although I have read about some so who knows?) but a lower only face lift would take care of it and is a pretty easy recovery. Come on! Laurie had to have had one of those right? It looks like she’s done everything else, and more! It’s like she forgot her neck!
As far as Gina and health insurance, it’s pretty common to negotiate for health care for the custodial non working parent, at least where I live. I know CA is 50/50, but I would think some things are negotiated like health care, retirement packages, kids school fees..although some of that comes under child support.


----------



## bhalpop

DC-Cutie said:


> She had cleft lip surgery at some point


I always thought that. Now she has had so much other work that you’d never be able to tell. But that’s not a good thing in this case. Her mouth is really like a slash. Very Joker like. And lip gloss isn’t doing her any favors.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jujuma said:


> What I don’t get about the neck is, my neck is getting more mature but not like that[emoji33], and i asked my dermo about it. She said there weren’t any lasers or fillers that she thought I would be happy with (although I have read about some so who knows?) but a lower only face lift would take care of it and is a pretty easy recovery. Come on! Laurie had to have had one of those right? It looks like she’s done everything else, and more! It’s like she forgot her neck!
> As far as Gina and health insurance, it’s pretty common to negotiate for health care for the custodial non working parent, at least where I live. I know CA is 50/50, but I would think some things are negotiated like health care, retirement packages, kids school fees..although some of that comes under child support.



With regard to the health care. I have never seen this in CA, perhaps there's financial provisions, within the spousal support, providing monies to obtain an individual policy. I thought for primary on an insurance policy, your dependants are eligible.. however most of the family law issues I work with are folks at an economic disadvantage, and they barely have finances to cover the children.


----------



## Tivo

All this time I’ve assumed you guys were talking about Gina Keough, lol.

I’m finally binging and watching and I feel for Shannon but if she’s been reading the blogs over the years she would know the writing has been on the wall.


----------



## legaldiva

Oh man, I finished the first Jamaica episode last night and then realized my DVR has at least four episodes from Season 4--talk about a blast from teh past.  I wasn't even a fan back then.  It is GREAT to watch.  So scripted & so stiff!!!


----------



## Heart Star

I'm not normally a "medication" person. I do think it has it's usefulness as a last resort option - but sheesh..Shannon needs help that therapy alone cannot cure.
I think I need to be medicated to continue to watch her


----------



## TC1

Shannon can't do anything without screaming. And ALWAYS turms every story into a "poor me" scenario.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Shannon can't do anything without screaming. And ALWAYS turms every story into a "poor me" scenario.



I know I couldn't take much of her if I knew IRL.


----------



## haute okole

I feel bad for Shannon because she has a such a crappy choice of cast members to choose a friends, a bunch of narcissists playing armchair psychiatrists.  Shannon needs better friends.  Granted, Shannon is high maintenance & needy, but this group of false Bravo friends are the last people she should be taking advice from and spending time with.  Ick. Lame Bs trying demonize Shannon right now when she is at her lowest point.  Give her 10 minutes! WTH?


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> I feel bad for Shannon because she has a such a crappy choice of cast members to choose a friends, a bunch of narcissists playing armchair psychiatrists.  Shannon needs better friends.  Granted, Shannon is high maintenance & needy, but this group of false Bravo friends are the last people she should be taking advice from and spending time with.  Ick. Lame Bs trying demonize Shannon right now when she is at her lowest point.  Give her 10 minutes! WTH?



Shannon has ALWAYS been OTT emotionally on this show. Almost everyrthing is a disasterous sh!tshow for her... She started this show in a tailspin, she should be thrilled at some point about something in her life, something, anything. I thought Kelly and Vicki we're rather kind.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> Shannon has ALWAYS been OTT emotionally on this show. Almost everyrthing is a disasterous sh!tshow for her... She started this show in a tailspin, she should be thrilled at some point about something in her life, something, anything. I thought Kelly and Vicki we're rather kind.


Vicki called it correctly,  "Shannon's got rich girl problems."


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Vicki called it correctly,  "Shannon's got rich girl problems."



Shannon has a lot of problems. She's always unraveling.


----------



## Tropigal3

OMG, it was so difficult watching Shannon screeching.  I used to sort of like her, even thought she's always been so darned insecure.  She shouldn't be on this show, it just pushes her over the edge every time.  True, Kelly and Vickie were being nice, but Tamra has also been there for Shannon too.  I think Tamra has had enough especially being that even with Eddie's health issues. Shannon is always all about herself.  Her problems are always the biggest and most important.  I couldn't stay friends with someone so overly emotional and unstable.  I don't blame her for not wanting to medicate (I wouldn't either), but she really needs help.


----------



## bisbee

Shannon won’t take a prescribed pill, but she will drink vodka.  I got a prescription to help out after my husband left...just took it when needed.  I only had enough for a short time...Shannon needs something other than alcohol!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> OMG, it was so difficult watching Shannon screeching.  I used to sort of like her, even thought she's always been so darned insecure.  She shouldn't be on this show, it just pushes her over the edge every time.  True, Kelly and Vickie were being nice, but Tamra has also been there for Shannon too.  I think Tamra has had enough especially being that even with Eddie's health issues. Shannon is always all about herself.  Her problems are always the biggest and most important.  I couldn't stay friends with someone so overly emotional and unstable.  I don't blame her for not wanting to medicate (I wouldn't either), but she really needs help.



Besides the unraveling and OTT emotional fit, it was very interesting to watch and listen to Shannon. I'm not a therapist. She twisted details, and overreacted and jumped to 'blindsided'. How much do her daughters witness. I was watching a tv show and wanted it to stop. She needs help. After watching this meltdown, I almost understand why her marriage failed, she helped that along. She unloaded that (add in all the adjectives you want to apply) man. She's receiving court ordered financial support, she has well paying employment, healthy children, lives in a beautiful area. Other than having a failed marriage under her belt... Divorce is hard, but it could be so much harder than what she seems to dealing with
 Glass half empty kind of lady.


----------



## sgj99

I think she needs some pharmaceutical help.  Everyone was rather nice to her while she acted like a raving lunatic.


----------



## pjhm

I remember the first season and she was very snarky when speaking to her husband. She seemed much nastier to him then vice versa. I strongly disapprove of his cheating, of course, but she is a piece of work and also a snob.


----------



## bisbee

Didn’t Shannon’s family have money?  I seem to remember that from the first season she was on the show...


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisbee said:


> Didn’t Shannon’s family have money?  I seem to remember that from the first season she was on the show...



Wasn't it a big department store?


----------



## Swanky

I cannot spend time around such negative people, I can't continue watching if Shannon stays. . .  I cannot do it!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> I cannot spend time around such negative people, I can't continue watching if Shannon stays. . .  I cannot do it!!!



It's exhausting to watch and listen to.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> Wasn't it a big department store?





bisbee said:


> Didn’t Shannon’s family have money?  I seem to remember that from the first season she was on the show...


Yes, one of her parents managed (didn’t own)  IMagnin’s store in San Francisco- it went out of business several years ago. Shannon’s family had some money, but not uber  rich.


----------



## starrynite_87

I believe Shannon had every right to be upset. I feel as though she was blindsided at dinner when Gina told her she was a bad friend to Tamara. In her mind she felt as though things had been worked out a month  ago, just to find out that earlier that day Tamara was talking about her to the other ladies. Tamara could have been a better friend and came to Shannon with her issues instead of joining in on Emily and Gina’s bashing Shannon session. Why is Gina so worried about Shannon asking her about how her day was, you ladies are cast mates, not bffs.


----------



## ck2802

pjhm said:


> Yes, one of her parents managed (didn’t own)  IMagnin’s store in San Francisco- it went out of business several years ago. Shannon’s family had some money, but not uber  rich.


Her grandfather was president of the department store.


----------



## millivanilli

you know something goes terribly wrom when Kelly seems to be the most calm person in the room. *

*note: I am Team Kelly.


----------



## millivanilli

haute okole said:


> I feel bad for Shannon because she has a such a crappy choice of cast members to choose a friends, a bunch of narcissists playing armchair psychiatrists.  Shannon needs better friends.  Granted, Shannon is high maintenance & needy, but this group of false Bravo friends are the last people she should be taking advice from and spending time with.  Ick. Lame Bs trying demonize Shannon right now when she is at her lowest point.  Give her 10 minutes! WTH?


perhaps this is the German in me speaking, but not to call or at least sending a short text message when the husband of  you "closest" friends has  Afib and has to undergo cardioversion several times? I don't know. Over here this would be the end of a friendship. Immediatly.


----------



## baghagg

I Magnin was quite the department store in its day... like NM, Bonwit Teller, etc


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> Wasn't it a big department store?


It was very upscale for the times, beautiful and classy looking.


----------



## cafecreme15

I'm liking Kelly so much more this season. She seems to be in a much happier place now that she is out of her toxic marriage, and she actually comes off as a reasonable human being most of the time. I especially love her scenes with Jolie, who seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> I cannot spend time around such negative people, I can't continue watching if Shannon stays. . .  I cannot do it!!!


Even though I can't stand Shannon's outbursts, it's not right to set her up for the edits of crazy lady on film. The ladies are probably mandated to interact, no matter what direction it all goes. Shannon is being used, in a sense, for viewing material. But they all sign up for it.


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> Even though I can't stand Shannon's outbursts, it's not right to set her up for the edits of crazy lady on film. The ladies are probably mandated to interact, no matter what direction it all goes. Shannon is being used, in a sense, for viewing material. But they all sign up for it.


Yeah, they know the whole trip will be filmed and used..Bravo pays for it. So, it's not a set-up..it's what they're paid to do. Interact.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Yeah, they know the whole trip will be filmed and used..Bravo pays for it. So, it's not a set-up..it's what they're paid to do. Interact.



I misspoke, I don't think they intentionally set Shannon up.. but she's so easily goes off, they all know what is likely end result. They all sign up for it.


----------



## pjhm

Spoiled gals don’t respond well being dumped; Shannon needs therapy to accept her culpability in the breakdown of her marriage. Otherwise, she’s going to keep feeling sorry for herself and drive everybody away from her. If Tamara wasn’t exaggerating about receiving 2AM phone calls from her, than I don’t blame Tamara from boiling over in exasperation.


----------



## Prufrock613

baghagg said:


> I Magnin was quite the department store in its day... like NM, Bonwit Teller, etc


I used to love receiving their catalogs in the mail!


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> I used to love receiving their catalogs in the mail!


#metoo lol


----------



## Coco.lover

I had a friend like Shannon, she was never happy always complained about something, would call me at all hours of the night, and she would make these comments about my spending habits one day after a dinner party, I sent her a message pretty much exploding and telling her everything I had bottled up for years. She called me a few times for lunch but I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## pjhm

Coco.lover said:


> I had a friend like Shannon, she was never happy always complained about something, would call me at all hours of the night, and she would make these comments about my spending habits one day after a dinner party, I sent her a message pretty much exploding and telling her everything I had bottled up for years. She called me a few times for lunch but I couldn't take it anymore.


You were more honest and direct than I was. I had a friend who called me at least 3 nights a week after work, kwetching over and over, taking time away from my family. One night I said, “can I call you back?” and I never did, and that was over 15 years ago......some people will sap everything out of you if you don’t put a stop to it.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> One night I said, “can I call you back?” and I never did, and that was over 15 years ago.......



This might be the best comment I've ever read on TPF!!!  I LOVE IT!!!![emoji23][emoji23]
ETA:  You made my night!!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Shannon is having a full blown mental collapse ala Kelly Bensimon.  Can’t believe they allowed this to be filmed.  Her so-called friends needed to STFU, go to bed and leave her alone.

Disgusting.


----------



## Coco.lover

Well, Shannon gave them permission to film when she signed that contract and cashed the check. Production isn't to blame they are just doing their jobs. The only person to blame for that despicable behavior is Shannon herself. 


bagnshoofetish said:


> Shannon is having a full blown mental collapse ala Kelly Bensimon.  Can’t believe they allowed this to be filmed.  Her so-called friends needed to STFU, go to bed and leave her alone.
> 
> Disgusting.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Coco.lover said:


> Well, Shannon gave them permission to film when she signed that contract and cashed the check. Production isn't to blame they are just doing their jobs. The only person to blame for that despicable behavior is Shannon herself.



True.

But an unstable person really doesn’t have the capability of sound judgement when they are spiraling.  If she has refused professional help then theres not much anyone can do.  But if people have any conscience and can recognize a person who is in trouble mental-health-wise, they should do the right thing and not film her or end her contract.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagnshoofetish said:


> True.
> 
> But an unstable person really doesn’t have the capability of sound judgement when they are spiraling.  If she has refused professional help then theres not much anyone can do.  But if people have any conscience and can recognize a person who is in trouble mental-health-wise, they should do the right thing and not film her or end her contract.



Maybe they should require physc evaluations for these reality folks. 
Coincidentally, I heard about past friend that I had to fade away from... Finally ended her marriage. I hope she feels better.


----------



## Florasun

I agree! I'm not sure which RH show would have the highest number of crazies. Although if someone started a thread called "Which Reality TV Star Do You Want to Punch in the Face and Why" I think OC would win.


----------



## MKB0925

Shannon was a mess and all I could stare at was her one black eye (because her make was running) as she was ranting on in a complete meltdown..


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone seen the official reunion photo?  These women have the strangest taste.  

I read a post by Shannon saying she was going to address all of their slights at the reunion.


----------



## TC1

I've seen the pics. Both new girls look absolutely terrible. Kelly looks the best..Vicki looks like she's had more work done.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I saw it too, it’s like they go out of their way to make themselves look bad, like drag queens with the makeup and ill fitting clothes.  Vicki all season long with the tight outfits, I can’t!!!!


----------



## lulilu

Vicki's tummy baring is painful.  Do they have stylists at all?


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I've seen the pics. Both new girls look absolutely terrible. Kelly looks the best..Vicki looks like she's had more work done.


Vicki has work every season....  getting worse each year


----------



## Tropigal3

Kelly's red dress is the best of the bunch.  Emily's dress would be prettier in a different color.  The dress Tamra has on is not good for short girls, ruffle hemlines on short dresses are better on tall girls.  All that sequins hurts my eyes.  Shannon's dress, meh.  Vicki needs a new stylist, she tends to show way too much for her body type imho.


----------



## Florasun

I am still getting caught up. I recently saw the episode where Kelly takes Jolie to work at a soup kitchen, and I was impressed. It changed my opinion of Kelly, who, up to until this point I thought was very shallow. And maybe she is, but kudos anyway. I don't recall seeing any of the other moms putting their kids in a position where they might learn compassion and hopefully realize howfortunate they are.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Last night was a snooze fest, we’re arguing, we’re making up, we’re crying, we’re a mess, we’re melting...

Why does Shannon walk around like she has something balanced between her thighs....it’s not cute


----------



## Ceeyahd

Mrs.Z said:


> Last night was a snooze fest, we’re arguing, we’re making up, we’re crying, we’re a mess, we’re melting...
> 
> Why does Shannon walk around like she has something balanced between her thighs....it’s not cute



Yes, the episode was low-key. Shannon has dominated this season with her needs and meltdowns. I've enjoyed the new ladies, especially Gine. I have a new fondness for Kelly, and I never thought that I would be found of her. Vicki, meh.
Tamra looks to be in some trouble next week.


----------



## pjhm

Shannon seems to have had a quick recovery.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Shannon seems to have had a quick recovery.



Hardly a recovery... Biting her tounge with a slow simmer.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I was listening to a podcast today WATCH WHAT CRAPPENS. These guys recap most Bravo shoes, I lol, they're funny. But something occurred to me... Who is fun Shannon? I keep hearing the term 'fun Shannon'. Shannon has never been FUN.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> I've seen the pics. Both new girls look absolutely terrible. Kelly looks the best..Vicki looks like she's had more work done.


I think she films one of procedures later.  She was wrapped in gauze and Steve says something like, “I think this is the quietest, you’ve ever been.” In watching old episodes, Vicki looked better with her original face.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> I was listening to a podcast today WATCH WHAT CRAPPENS. These guys recap most Bravo shoes, I lol, they're funny. But something occurred to me... Who is fun Shannon? I keep hearing the term 'fun Shannon'. Shannon has never been FUN.


I can only remember one time- a vacay trip...the one where Vicki practically drives the golf cart into the restaurant?  Tamrat, Shannon and Sicki were doing shots and threw one another into the pool.  One, damn time in 4 yrs!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> I can only remember one time- a vacay trip...the one where Vicki practically drives the golf cart into the restaurant?  Tamrat, Shannon and Sicki were doing shots and threw one another into the pool.  One, damn time in 4 yrs!



Oh yes. I remember that. I'm not a Vicki fan, but she's far more fun than Shannon, and Kelly can be fun.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> Oh yes. I remember that. I'm not a Vicki fan, but she's far more fun than Shannon, and Kelly can be fun.


I never thought I’d say, “I like Kelly!”  I do.  She was OTT her 1st season - she’s grown


----------



## Ceeyahd

Prufrock613 said:


> I never thought I’d say, “I like Kelly!”  I do.  She was OTT her 1st season - she’s grown



I know, I never thought I'd like Kelly. She may be my favorite on the OC.


----------



## rockhollow

Watching Shannon melt down is not pretty. I was glad and surprised to see Vicki trying to stand by her after all that has gone down between them over the years.
But that Tamra is just such a dirty low down bi**h - that woman has absolutely no scruples and is no ones real friend.
I really blame her for so much of this craziness we see in Shannon. She knows the more she stirs to pot, the worst it looks for Shannon, and she most likely loves all the drama.
Tamra doesn't  even try to to pretend to be the good christian anymore.
I'm glad to see some of the ladies try and turn on her next week, but sadly it won't work. That snake Tamra know how to shift the blame to someone else.

I'm not saying that Shannon is over the top crazy this season, but Tamra is not her friend.


----------



## starrynite_87

Prufrock613 said:


> I can only remember one time- a vacay trip...the one where Vicki practically drives the golf cart into the restaurant?  Tamrat, Shannon and Sicki were doing shots and threw one another into the pool.  One, damn time in 4 yrs!



I’m thinking fun Shannon was the one we saw during her first season when David wasn’t around. I remember they kept comparing her to Heather and they were like Shannon is so much better.


----------



## Tivo

.


----------



## Tivo

Just realized I posted this in the wrong thread, lol! It’s supposed to be in RHOOC!



Tivo said:


> “I used to live for these shows week to week. Couldn’t wait till the next episode or next franchise to premiere. Now I can barely pay attention. I’m only up to episode 8 or 9 and I’m having a hard time stirring up motivation to watch.
> 
> They’re all are so phony, predictable and dull now. Nothing is authentic and even the money is fake half the time. I guess that’s where these shows were always headed.
> 
> They had a good run but I think the “Age of the Real Housewives” is coming to an end.”


----------



## Stephie2800

Kelly has really grown on me. I really like her and Jolie. 

Tamra looks AMAZING (both face and body) but they all need to turn down on the cleavage and short dresses. It seems so desperate!!!


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Kelly looks the best...




I find she usually does..


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> I know, I never thought I'd like Kelly. She may be my favorite on the OC.


 Kelly is extremely quick witted and very bright,   maybe ditching DH agrees with her..


----------



## Jayne1

Florasun said:


> I am still getting caught up. I recently saw the episode where Kelly takes Jolie to work at a soup kitchen, and I was impressed. It changed my opinion of Kelly, who, up to until this point I thought was very shallow. And maybe she is, but kudos anyway. I don't recall seeing any of the other moms putting their kids in a position where they might learn compassion and hopefully realize howfortunate they are.


I thought the producers gave her that storyline.  They can't just meet for a meal like they usually do.  lol


----------



## swags

I can't stand Vicki and the "I want to look pretty for you" to yet another what appears to be lackluster guy. I don't think Vicki looks bad but shes just not that pretty of a lady and she's going to look overdone and plastic if she keeps it up. These women and their fear of aging is a bit much. Shannon too. All that carrying on about her weight gain. It happens. 
I hope Gina is a one and done as far as seasons. To stir up crap when Shannon was all bandaged up was crappy. Its obvious Shannons had some issues. To repeat what others say is not coming from a good place its rude.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

swags said:


> I can't stand Vicki and the "I want to look pretty for you" to yet another what appears to be lackluster guy..



Yeah and the way she goes on about how “hot” he is. 

Newsflash Vicky, he ain’t that hot.


----------



## pjhm

I can’t stand the hospital and enema scenes, not pleasant, so I flip the remote.


----------



## rockhollow

I like Vicki with Steve  - they seem to complement each other to me. 
I still don't like or trust Tamra, but also enjoyed her granny party with Vicki and Shannon. I find them all so much more enjoyable laughing and getting along then fighting and whispering behind their hands.

It looks like Gina is finally coming around to see that divorce is not the wonderful experience she was thinking it would be.
Having to spend time in that tiny pool house alone isn't quite as fun as she thought.


----------



## Swanky

I never felt like Gina was looking forward to divorce. She seems like she’s in pain in hiding, trying to save some dignity and not appear heartbroken and dumped. I feel for her.


----------



## pursegrl12

I'm guessing he cheated on her and wanted the divorce so she's just playing along for the cameras like everything is hunky dory to save face and maybe his reputation as well..... I mean doesn't he live in another house entirely in another city near his work during the week and just coes home on weekendS? red flag!!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I like Vicki with Steve  - they seem to complement each other to me.
> I still don't like or trust Tamra, but also enjoyed her granny party with Vicki and Shannon. I find them all so much more enjoyable laughing and getting along then fighting and whispering behind their hands.
> 
> It looks like Gina is finally coming around to see that divorce is not the wonderful experience she was thinking it would be.
> Having to spend time in that tiny pool house alone isn't quite as fun as she thought.



I agree that the granny party looked like more fun.  It was hilarious that Tamra made "wrinkles" on her face.  And I really don't care for Gina at all.  I get that the husband paid for the house but I'm curious as to why SHE moved into the casita instead of him?  I mean she was always there with her children.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

pjhm said:


> I can’t stand the hospital and enema scenes, not pleasant, so I flip the remote.



It really is turning into Idiocracy...vag rejuvenation, enemas, facelifts...are entertainment?  

Waiting for a farting contest to commence.


----------



## pjhm

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm guessing he cheated on her and wanted the divorce so she's just playing along for the cameras like everything is hunky dory to save face and maybe his reputation as well..... I mean doesn't he live in another house entirely in another city near his work during the week and just coes home on weekendS? red flag!!!!


She said that wasn’t the case, but who knows? I don’t remember her ever saying that they tried counseling which could be a good idea with three little kid’s lives in the mix.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't really believe anything about Gina's relationship - I think they were on the way to divorce before she even joined the show - it feels like Camille's story again.

This season has been really quite uneventful as it's the end already, I couldn't believe when they said it was the season finale next week.
And I hope we don't get a three part reunion - it will all be about Shannon not liking the new girls.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> I don't really believe anything about Gina's relationship - I think they were on the way to divorce before she even joined the show - it feels like Camille's story again.
> 
> This season has been really quite uneventful as it's the end already, I couldn't believe when they said it was the season finale next week.
> And I hope we don't get a three part reunion - it will all be about Shannon not liking the new girls.



Yes. This season was mostly just about Shannon screeching stupid Shannon-isms and her crap. Tamra is a snake. Vicki is still just desperate. This season was a disappointment. Kelly was the best in so many ways, fun, realistic, not too aggressive. I wish Shannon would just shut up.


----------



## Prufrock613

2 seasons ago, I never thought Kelly would be my favorite.  She has quieted her ugliness - working on co-parenting etc .


----------



## Stephie2800

Gina’s sparkly silver eyeshadow is hurting my eyes!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

This was a terrible season.  I keep tuning out during the show, it’s boring and I’m not sure what they are arguing about, seems fabricated.  There is nothing authentic about Gina’s story, I feel sad for her kids.


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> 2 seasons ago, I never thought Kelly would be my favorite.  She has quieted her ugliness - working on co-parenting etc .



Yes, who would have ever thought that we'd end up liking Kelly, and think she's the one acting normal.
It was nice to see her spending time with her daughter.
What happened to the mom though? Kelly was so close to her and the brother and they are no where to be seen - did they have a big falling out?
I still think that Kelly could turn, I'm just not sure the 'new' Kelly is here to stay.


----------



## frick&frack

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm guessing he cheated on her and wanted the divorce so she's just playing along for the cameras like everything is hunky dory to save face and maybe his reputation as well..... I mean doesn't he live in another house entirely in another city near his work during the week and just coes home on weekendS? red flag!!!!



This was my exact thought since day 1 of this season. Maybe she genuinely doesn’t know about the affair, but I guarantee there was one.


----------



## swags

I always find it irritating when the younger of the housewives go to the old and elderly jokes. Especially sitting at that dinner in their sequins and drag queen makeup.
No way was Gina coming from a place of concern where Shannon was concerned. She wanted to stir the pot but all she did was piss off Tamra.  Her buddy Emily is only defending her because Shannon doesn’t care for her.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I always find it irritating when the younger of the housewives go to the old and elderly jokes. Especially sitting at that dinner in their sequins and drag queen makeup.
> No way was Gina coming from a place of concern where Shannon was concerned. She wanted to stir the pot but all she did was piss off Tamra.  Her buddy Emily is only defending her because Shannon doesn’t care for her.



Agree.  And I thought the age comments from Emily and Gina got ugly during Tamra's call with Kelly during dinner.  Especially on Emily's part as she isn't all that much younger than some of them.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Of course Tamra is a person who says “EXpresso”.


----------



## White Orchid

swags said:


> I can't stand Vicki and the "I want to look pretty for you" to yet another what appears to be lackluster guy. I don't think Vicki looks bad but shes just not that pretty of a lady and she's going to look overdone and plastic if she keeps it up. These women and their fear of aging is a bit much. Shannon too. All that carrying on about her weight gain. It happens.
> I hope Gina is a one and done as far as seasons. To stir up crap when Shannon was all bandaged up was crappy. Its obvious Shannons had some issues. To repeat what others say is not coming from a good place its rude.


She’s going to look overdone and plastic?  Honey, she’s already there.


----------



## TC1

GaudyGirl said:


> Of course Tamra is a person who says “EXpresso”.


And "Supposably"


----------



## starrynite_87

Stephie2800 said:


> Gina’s sparkly silver eyeshadow is hurting my eyes!!!



Gina’s makeup reminds me of the little makeup pallet my daughter got when we went to Disney World and she got a princess makeover. Every time I see her eyeshadow I have flashbacks to Kim’s assistant Sweetie in RHOA.


----------



## GaudyGirl

TC1 said:


> And "Supposably"


 .I almost forgot about that one.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Is anyone else getting the feeling that most of these women have no idea what a femme fatale is?


----------



## starrynite_87

GaudyGirl said:


> Is anyone else getting the feeling that most of these women have no idea what a femme fatale is?



Shannon was giving me First Lady vibes in her D&G. I can’t wait to see Shannon’s reaction to the comments her BFF Tamra was making about her to the other ladies behind her back. The anger towards Gina and Emily was misplaced.


----------



## Swanky

I don't like the age stuff at all, but in all fairness the older HWs were equally as bad, if not starting it.  Vicki and Shannon made comments the whole first half of season about the younger girls and their ages.

I liked Kelly better too, but she was so obnoxious in the final episode w/ the acronyms.


----------



## starrynite_87

Swanky said:


> I don't like the age stuff at all, but in all fairness the older HWs were equally as bad, if not starting it.  Vicki and Shannon made comments the whole first half of season about the younger girls and their ages.
> 
> I liked Kelly better too, but she was so obnoxious in the final episode w/ the acronyms.



I agree 100% about the age thing, especially thinking back to Meghan’s first season, where Shannon constantly referred to her as Miss 30 year-old.


----------



## rockhollow

starrynite_87 said:


> Shannon was giving me First Lady vibes in her D&G. I can’t wait to see Shannon’s reaction to the comments her BFF Tamra was making about her to the other ladies behind her back. The anger towards Gina and Emily was misplaced.




Where else was Gina and Emily getting their information from - it was all coming from Tamra.
I'm not really liking Gina or Emily, but where so much of the Shannon comments are coming from is straight out of Tamra's mouth.
And Emily was comparing her mother's mental problems to Shannon.

I really didn't like the way Emily was treating her mom. Maybe the mom did go though a real crazy time, but you could see that the mom wanted to play it down and Emily wanted it to be a major thing - grasping for a storyline maybe?
I guess she's looking for another storyline from her 'I want another daughter'.
Emily is trying way too hard to be on the show, I think.


----------



## pjhm

I think Tamra's going to be wild when she watches the episode where Gina brings up "the mental issues" to Shannon. Gina did stir the pot and threw Tamra and the others under the bus.
I find both Gina and Shannon annoying to watch.


----------



## TC1

Gina tossing those gems out that Tamra had said about Shannon about her frozen meals and complaining that she's fat should make for some interesting jabs at the reunion.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> Where else was Gina and Emily getting their information from - it was all coming from Tamra.
> I'm not really liking Gina or Emily, but where so much of the Shannon comments are coming from is straight out of Tamra's mouth.
> And Emily was comparing her mother's mental problems to Shannon.
> 
> I really didn't like the way Emily was treating her mom. Maybe the mom did go though a real crazy time, but you could see that the mom wanted to play it down and Emily wanted it to be a major thing - grasping for a storyline maybe?
> I guess she's looking for another storyline from her 'I want another daughter'.
> Emily is trying way too hard to be on the show, I think.



I agree with your thoughts. Emily's mom was brave, courageous and making her 'amends' (in a sense, or why would her mom agree) with her daughter by being part of the show. In that situation, as my mom is and has been in similar position, the absolute last thing I'm going to do is exploit, out, bring to attention what she or I have and are going through (even without an on camera show). So counter productive, disregarding and disrespectful. SMDH.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Where else was Gina and Emily getting their information from - it was all coming from Tamra.
> I'm not really liking Gina or Emily, but where so much of the Shannon comments are coming from is straight out of Tamra's mouth.
> And Emily was comparing her mother's mental problems to Shannon.
> 
> I really didn't like the way Emily was treating her mom. Maybe the mom did go though a real crazy time, but you could see that the mom wanted to play it down and Emily wanted it to be a major thing - grasping for a storyline maybe?
> I guess she's looking for another storyline from her 'I want another daughter'.
> Emily is trying way too hard to be on the show, I think.



I thought Emily was awful w/re to her mother.  She's been selling the mentally-ill story line all season.  Then she tells her daughter that her mother had never seen her sons (uh, planes also fly TO Ohio).  And finally parading her around the party when it was clear that her mom felt so shy and anxious to please her.  Shame on her, so desperate for a story line that she'll sacrifice her own mother.  (I don't discount that she may have had a tough childhood, but she is a grown woman with a law degree and several children.  No excuse for Emily.)  I hope she is not renewed.


----------



## lulilu

Ceeyahd said:


> I agree with your thoughts. Emily's mom was brave, courageous and making her 'amends' (in a sense, or why would her mom agree) with her daughter by being part of the show. In that situation, as my mom is and has been in similar position, the absolute last thing I'm going to do is exploit, out, bring to attention what she or I have and are going through (even without an on camera show). So counter productive, disregarding and disrespectful. SMDH.



We cross posted -- I agree with you and think you are a great daughter.


----------



## rockhollow

I even wonder if the mom was invited or welcome to come to California and see the family. I know she grew confined to her home, but as mentioned the plane goes both way.
I could see Shane (and maybe family) as well as Emily not wanting the mental mom coming to visit - might look bad.

Emily sure flatters and serves the MIL.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I think I might be the only one who finds Peri off-putting and thirsty.  And you are right, there is much kissing up by Emily.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I think I might be the only one who finds Peri off-putting and thirsty.  And you are right, there is much kissing up by Emily.



I love Peri...I aspire to be as fabulous as she is at 70 years-old


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> I love Peri...I aspire to be as fabulous as she is at 70 years-old



All that fabulousness comes with a HUGE ego.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I think I might be the only one who finds Peri off-putting and thirsty.  And you are right, there is much kissing up by Emily.



Emily's kissing up is necessary. Lol. Remember Emily stating that she could end up living in some condo and driving some low-end vehicle (I don't recall the make/model), if mil isn't approving. I'm sure Emily was kidding, but there's truth behind every j/k statement.


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> Emily's kissing up is necessary. Lol. Remember Emily stating that she could end up living in some condo and driving some low-end vehicle (I don't recall the make/model), if mil isn't approving. I'm sure Emily was kidding, but there's truth behind every j/k statement.


Jetta
But it's odd to think she'd be afraid of her..because she's the first to bring up the fact that she makes more money than Shane.


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> Jetta
> But it's odd to think she'd be afraid of her..because she's the first to bring up the fact that she makes more money than Shane.



What does Shane do? I was under the impression he was a SAHD and that was why Peri was pushing him to take the Bar exam.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ceeyahd said:


> Emily's kissing up is necessary. Lol. Remember Emily stating that she could end up living in some condo and driving some low-end vehicle (I don't recall the make/model), if mil isn't approving. I'm sure Emily was kidding, but there's truth behind every j/k statement.



Once again I tuned out mid-episode but Emily has her own career, and lives in a modest dated home so why would she be living in a condo driving a low end car if she fell out with her MIL....very odd statement.


----------



## Mrs.Z

starrynite_87 said:


> What does Shane do? I was under the impression he was a SAHD and that was why Peri was pushing him to take the Bar exam.



I thought he was an attorney only bc Emily said they met at work, maybe he’s a paralegal or an admin.


----------



## rockhollow

I think the mom has lots of coins and I bet Shane and Emily live beyond their means. Don't forget Shane has to support the first family as well, and maybe the mom helps out there as well. 
It looks like they like to live the good life.


----------



## lulilu

Shane is a lawyer, just not licensed in CA until he takes the bar.  So he works in some sort of legal assistant job.


----------



## hellosunshine

lulilu said:


> Shane is a lawyer, just not licensed in CA until he takes the bar.  So he works in some sort of legal assistant job.



I can't imagine that it's paying ALL those bills, no?


----------



## Prufrock613

The reunion looks like a nightmare.  DAily Mail is saying Vicki accuses Kelly of using coke


----------



## pjhm

Mrs.Z said:


> Once again I tuned out mid-episode but Emily has her own career, and lives in a modest dated home so why would she be living in a condo driving a low end car if she fell out with her MIL....very odd statement.


I wonder how many viewers Emily alienated with her quip about “living in a condo and driving a Jetta.”


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> I wonder how many viewers Emily alienated with her quip about “living in a condo and driving a Jetta.”


Yes, that was uncalled for, since living in a condo w/a Jetta, is a chunk of change in that area- period.

Emily should count her lucky stars to have the family that she wished for and that she was able to attain her lifestyle, instead of being so flippant.

I have a feeling that Pari (her MIL) controls the purse strings, just like Mama Dee (RHOD)...with lots of contingincies.

I was left with a bad taste in my mouth after seeing her struggling mother on TV.  I think the whole thing was in poor taste.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> I wonder how many viewers Emily alienated with her quip about “living in a condo and driving a Jetta.”



Exactly, and to clarify.. above when I quoted Emily (paraphrased), and stated low-end vehicle, I really had no recall what vehicle make/model or if she described...



Prufrock613 said:


> Yes, that was uncalled for, since living in a condo w/a Jetta, is a chunk of change in that area- period.
> 
> Emily should count her lucky stars to have the family that she wished for and that she was able to attain her lifestyle, instead of being so flippant.
> 
> I have a feeling that Pari (her MIL) controls the purse strings, just like Mama Dee (RHOD)...with lots of contingincies.
> 
> I was left with a bad taste in my mouth after seeing her struggling mother on TV.  I think the whole thing was in poor taste.


Emily is tacky, and I'd rather live in a condo with a safe reliable car of any make/model than be kept by a mil.


----------



## pjhm

The one thing these Housewives series has shown me over and over again, is how miserable all these people are, inside and out.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I personally was offended as I am from Orange County and I purchased my own condo with my hard earned money. It wasn’t inexpensive, either. The amount I paid for that condo could easily buy me TWO 3000 plus sq ft homes in the suburbs of Texas, Arizona, or Georgia. There is also nothing wrong with a Jetta or a similar car. That woman doesn’t live in THAT nice of a home - looks pretty on par with most upper middle class homes him OC and I would rather stay in my “dumpy” little condo than depend on my in-laws to support me. I’m not sure where she gets this elitist behavior. SMH


----------



## starrynite_87

hellosunshine said:


> I can't imagine that it's paying ALL those bills, no?



I’m pretty sure that Emily’s salary and whatever money Shane gets from his parents help pay the bills. I don’t think Emily was trying to be offensive with the condo comment. It’s obvious that her in-laws have contributed greatly to her being able to live a luxurious lifestyle and she knows that if she and Shane were to ever get a divorce she wouldn’t be able to afford to live the lifestyle she’s become accustomed to.


----------



## coconutsboston

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes, that was uncalled for, since living in a condo w/a Jetta, is a chunk of change in that area- period.
> 
> Emily should count her lucky stars to have the family that she wished for and that she was able to attain her lifestyle, instead of being so flippant.
> 
> I have a feeling that Pari (her MIL) controls the purse strings, just like Mama Dee (RHOD)...with lots of contingincies.
> 
> I was left with a bad taste in my mouth after seeing her struggling mother on TV.  I think the whole thing was in poor taste.



In the latest episode, they showed the exterior of a Volvo she was “supposably” driving to the airport and when they cut to the interior, it had a Mercedes steering wheel. [emoji848]


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> The reunion looks like a nightmare.  DAily Mail is saying Vicki accuses Kelly of using coke



I saw some gossip rag with a headline that Kelly is now refusing to return to RHOC if Vicki is still there.  Who knows, because these gossip sites often have false info.  And what would Kelly do without Bravo's paycheck?


----------



## Tivo

I think all this is just PR. By now these gals know how to play the game and I’m sure they pow wow ahead of filming to try and get the jump on Bravo, that way they can bring the made up drama and keep people watching. At this point they probably all agree to “fight” for the greater good of keeping the show going and all the perks that come.
I’m sure pretending to hate each other then make up is part of their individual formulas. A small sacrifice for fame.


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> I think all this is just PR. By now these gals know how to play the game and I’m sure they pow wow ahead of filming to try and get the jump on Bravo, that way they can bring the made up drama and keep people watching. At this point they probably all agree to “fight” for the greater good of keeping the show going and all the perks that come.
> I’m sure pretending to hate each other then make up is part of their individual formulas. A small sacrifice for fame.


Yes and I think Bravo is having a hard time finding wealthy women who want to expose their lives, that’s why Tamra introduced them to Gina and Emily. I’m embarrassed for Vicki, a successful business woman, throwing herself on a man, begging for a ring.


----------



## starrynite_87

pjhm said:


> Yes and I think Bravo is having a hard time finding wealthy women who want to expose their lives, that’s why Tamra introduced them to Gina and Emily. I’m embarrassed for Vicki, a successful business woman, throwing herself on a man, begging for a ring.



A few days ago when Tamara posted about the season finale on her Instagram , a fan commented that this was the worst cast season. Tamara responded that she felt last seasons casting was the worst and that Bravo needed to do a better job.


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> A few days ago when Tamara posted about the season finale on her Instagram , a fan commented that this was the worst cast season. Tamara responded that she felt last seasons casting was the worst and that Bravo needed to do a better job.


I wouldn't miss Tamra or Vicki. They need to phase out these two while cultivating new. However, the newbies shouldn't be too green, some of these new ladies aren't interesting enough to bring back. Then again as stated above, not many ladies want to do this. Neither Tamra nor Vicki were seemingly well off when they started. Their wardrobes were not high end, maybe Tamra isn't into higher end fashion - still.


----------



## GucciSparkles

I miss Heather. She had it all for me.


----------



## baghagg

Tivo said:


> I think all this is just PR. By now these gals know how to play the game and I’m sure they pow wow ahead of filming to try and get the jump on Bravo, that way they can bring the made up drama and keep people watching. At this point they probably all agree to “fight” for the greater good of keeping the show going and all the perks that come.
> I’m sure pretending to hate each other then make up is part of their individual formulas. A small sacrifice for fame.


 Totally agree with all of this ^^^^  well said,  Tivo!
ETA:   this is why I tune it all out sometimes...  it's not real, so it's not relevant.


----------



## rockhollow

GucciSparkles said:


> I miss Heather. She had it all for me.



I also liked Heather when she first joined the series, but as time went on, not so much.
She's just as sneaky and underhanded as the rest. And I read that she was  very condescending to many of the staff when filming.
I also read that she's left the show because she didn't want things that were happening in her life broadcast on the show - but that's what the show's supposed to be about.


----------



## GucciSparkles

rockhollow said:


> I also liked Heather when she first joined the series, but as time went on, not so much.
> She's just as sneaky and underhanded as the rest. And I read that she was  very condescending to many of the staff when filming.
> I also read that she's left the show because she didn't want things that were happening in her life broadcast on the show - but that's what the show's supposed to be about.


Not for nothing that is the show. I rather see a rich diva than bad friends. Honestly Tamra and Vicki are toxic for each other


----------



## Prufrock613

GucciSparkles said:


> Not for nothing that is the show. I rather see a rich diva than bad friends. Honestly Tamra and Vicki are toxic for each other


I’d watch this installment again if these 2, were gone.  I better watch what I say, b/c Vicktim May have a life insurance policy on me!


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I also read that she's left the show because she didn't want things that were happening in her life broadcast on the show - but that's what the show's supposed to be about.


I read , that Terry (husband) was having an open affair.  Bravo wanted it part of the show, she did not (um, yes! with children, I’d never, ever take that bait).


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I read that too -- with some woman in his office.  Miss FancyPants would never put that on tv.  Not with her ego and self image (not blaming her one bit).


----------



## swags

LVSistinaMM said:


> I personally was offended as I am from Orange County and I purchased my own condo with my hard earned money. It wasn’t inexpensive, either. The amount I paid for that condo could easily buy me TWO 3000 plus sq ft homes in the suburbs of Texas, Arizona, or Georgia. There is also nothing wrong with a Jetta or a similar car. That woman doesn’t live in THAT nice of a home - looks pretty on par with most upper middle class homes him OC and I would rather stay in my “dumpy” little condo than depend on my in-laws to support me. I’m not sure where she gets this elitist behavior. SMH


Emily is gross. She looks like a linebacker when she has her shoulders out. Her husband doesn't seem to care for her all that much. And now we know she has to keep her mother in law happy to stay in her lifestyle.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I read that too -- with some woman in his office.  Miss FancyPants would never put that on tv.  Not with her ego and self image (not blaming her one bit).



Whoa, shocked...I never heard this.....and she stayed with him....yuck


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> Whoa, shocked...I never heard this.....and she stayed with him....yuck


I’m sure he was punished, accordingly and is now under a tight watch, with many contingencies.


----------



## rockhollow

Mrs.Z said:


> Whoa, shocked...I never heard this.....and she stayed with him....yuck



This was why she flipped out at Kelly at the Japanese restraurant - Kelly made reference to this said affair and Miss Fancy Pants went ballistic and ran out of filming and then wouldn't come bad.
Bravo made it look like is was because of Kelly's language ( which was true, I never want to be anywhere near women who say 'see you next Tuesday').
And so I guess Heather was willing to leave the show rather than have to accept what was happening her relationship.
That was it for me and Miss Fancy Pants -  we had to part ways.


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> I read , that Terry (husband) was having an open affair.  Bravo wanted it part of the show, she did not (um, yes! with children, I’d never, ever take that bait).


This is not meant as an excuse for husbands acting badly, but Heather was often quite *****y to Terry like Shannon was to David. I often wondered how long Terry would  take it. Some women never learn.


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> I read , that Terry (husband) was having an open affair.  Bravo wanted it part of the show, she did not (um, yes! with children, I’d never, ever take that bait).


This is not meant as an excuse for husbands acting badly, but Heather was often quite *****y to Terry like Shannon was to David. I often wondered how long Terry would  take it. Some women never learn.


----------



## Mrs.Z

rockhollow said:


> This was why she flipped out at Kelly at the Japanese restraurant - Kelly made reference to this said affair and Miss Fancy Pants went ballistic and ran out of filming and then wouldn't come bad.
> Bravo made it look like is was because of Kelly's language ( which was true, I never want to be anywhere near women who say 'see you next Tuesday').
> And so I guess Heather was willing to leave the show rather than have to accept what was happening her relationship.
> That was it for me and Miss Fancy Pants -  we had to part ways.



Oh thank you I had no idea.....


----------



## starrynite_87

Vicki behaves like an insecure teenage girl. Accusing someone of drug use and being a bad mother on national television because they hurt your feelings when they called you fat and a silent, but deadly fart. I honestly feel like it’s time for Bravo to retire Vicki.


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki behaves like an insecure teenage girl. Accusing someone of drug use and being a bad mother on national television because they hurt your feelings when they called you fat and a silent, but deadly fart. I honestly feel like it’s time for Bravo to retire Vicki.



I can't stand Vicki. She's so vile over petty nothingness, I get Kelly said other mean things, apparently in social media, but nothing that needed those reactions. Their tit for tat went too far.


----------



## pjhm

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki behaves like an insecure teenage girl. Accusing someone of drug use and being a bad mother on national television because they hurt your feelings when they called you fat and a silent, but deadly fart. I honestly feel like it’s time for Bravo to retire Vicki.


You get no argument from me!


----------



## Bentley1

Kelly’s face looked SO BAD!!! I find her very pretty so I was shocked to see how bad & old she looked at the reunion. The Botox and filler were just out of control and not done well or hadn’t settled. Her left eye was tiny compared to her right eye & her face was so stiff when she was crying and her eyes looked crazy when she was crying, especially that wonky left one. 

Her crying seemed like an act to me. Yes what Vicki Said was out of line and hurtful but when she was in the dressing room crying, she kept checking herself out in the mirror while crying lol just seemed like she was forcing it.

The others looked meh nothing good nothing bad. Can’t stsnd Vicki, kick her OFF already jeez


----------



## lulilu

^^^ Totally agree.  Kelly looked freakish, kind of like Cruella with the red dress, distorted face and lips.  IDK why these women (RHs) insist on wearing extensions.  Shorter hair is younger and fresher than the dry curls halfway down their back.  I thought Gina's hair and makeup was awful and so was Tamra's messy dry looking hair.

The crying was a total tantrum performance -- you could see her winding it up.  And this is not the first time it has been suggested that a HW does drugs, for sure.  All the HW shows have had that.

I saw a clip from Kellys IG stories on twitter.  She is laughing while her daughter says Vicki "is kind of a *****."  Great mothering.  If her IG is to be believed, she has been traveling nonstop since the divorce.  It is reasonable to wonder where her daughter is.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> ^^^ Totally agree.  Kelly looked freakish, kind of like Cruella with the red dress, distorted face and lips.  IDK why these women (RHs) insist on wearing extensions.  Shorter hair is younger and fresher than the dry curls halfway down their back.  I thought Gina's hair and makeup was awful and so was Tamra's messy dry looking hair.
> 
> The crying was a total tantrum performance -- you could see her winding it up.  And this is not the first time it has been suggested that a HW does drugs, for sure.  All the HW shows have had that.
> 
> I saw a clip from Kellys IG stories on twitter.  She is laughing while her daughter says Vicki "is kind of a *****."  Great mothering.  If her IG is to be believed, she has been traveling nonstop since the divorce.  It is reasonable to wonder where her daughter is.



It has been stated several times both in her IG comments and briefly during the reunion that her daughter was at summer camp during the time she was traveling. I wouldn’t use Instagram as an indicator to judge someone’s parenting.


----------



## swags

Gina's look reminded me of Dee Snyder of Twisted Sister. No offense to Dee Snyder. 
Kelly did act like she was on something.


----------



## lulilu

starrynite_87 said:


> It has been stated several times both in her IG comments and briefly during the reunion that her daughter was at summer camp during the time she was traveling. *I wouldn’t use Instagram as an indicator to judge someone’s parenting.*



I think publishing a video of you laughing while your 12 (?) year old daughter swears at someone is  judgeable.   JMHO
I also read that her DD was at camp for a few weeks.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> I think publishing a video of you laughing while your 12 (?) year old daughter swears at someone is  judgeable.   JMHO
> I also read that her DD was at camp for a few weeks.



You’re entitled to your opinion. I think the only time I’ve ever judged anyone of these ladies parenting style was with Lynn. Who was more worried about being BFF’s with her daughters,then their mom. Lynn herself admitted several times she didn’t know how to parent her girls, even with that I wouldn’t go as far as calling her a bad mom. Using your standards Jena would be at the top of the list. The way her kids, particularly the boys were so disrespectful not only to her, but to her friends. The fact that her oldest son gave her friend Tammy the nickname “Tits” and felt comfortable enough to call her that to her face. There were several times when the younger one called Jena a b*tch to her face.


----------



## lulilu

starrynite_87 said:


> You’re entitled to your opinion. I think the only time I’ve ever judged anyone of these ladies parenting style was with Lynn. Who was more worried about being BFF’s with her daughters,then their mom. Lynn herself admitted several times she didn’t know how to parent her girls, even with that I wouldn’t go as far as calling her a bad mom. Using your standards Jena would be at the top of the list. The way her kids, particularly the boys were so disrespectful not only to her, but to her friends. The fact that her oldest son gave her friend Tammy the nickname “Tits” and felt comfortable enough to call her that to her face. There were several times when the younger one called Jena a b*tch to her face.



I didn't watch the show back then -- totally agree that this is unacceptable behavior.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Emily is gross. She looks like a linebacker when she has her shoulders out. Her husband doesn't seem to care for her all that much. And now we know she has to keep her mother in law happy to stay in her lifestyle.


 Yea,  the bikini shots on the beach did it for me, sometimes people are not in reality,  regardless of their occupational title..


----------



## Ceeyahd

baghagg said:


> Yea,  the bikini shots on the beach did it for me, sometimes people are not in reality,  regardless of their occupational title..



Aw, let's not body shame her. I get a little conflicted on this subject. She was at the beach, she's not that unattractively built, wasn't inappropriate. Vicki wearing (a Pheadra-ish) crochet dress, not suited for her build and strutting around, twerking and feeling herself, now that we can mock... all day.


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn’t judge parenting based off a pseudo celebs IG either, if I was a public figure I’d post very little of my kids, she’s SELF promoting, not exploiting her kid. JMO. 
I have 3 teens and my account is private, but I’m still keenly cognizant about not oversharing them because they’re kids and super picky! Lol

I thought Kelly’s face and Shannon’s faces were shocking, way over done....


----------



## pjhm

Bentley1 said:


> Kelly’s face looked SO BAD!!! I find her very pretty so I was shocked to see how bad & old she looked at the reunion. The Botox and filler were just out of control and not done well or hadn’t settled. Her left eye was tiny compared to her right eye & her face was so stiff when she was crying and her eyes looked crazy when she was crying, especially that wonky left one.
> 
> Her crying seemed like an act to me. Yes what Vicki Said was out of line and hurtful but when she was in the dressing room crying, she kept checking herself out in the mirror while crying lol just seemed like she was forcing it.
> 
> The others looked meh nothing good nothing bad. Can’t stsnd Vicki, kick her OFF already jeez


I usually find Kelly pretty too, on the outside, didn’t understand why she looked so haggard. Vicki looked the best of the women, although I don’t like her at all and would never give her any business. I was uncomfortable when Kelly and Vicki started throwing jabs, neither has any self respect.


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> Aw, let's not body shame her. I get a little conflicted on this subject. She was at the beach, she's not that unattractively built, wasn't inappropriate. Vicki wearing (a Pheadra-ish) crochet dress, not suited for her build and strutting around, twerking and feeling herself, now that we can mock... all day.


Not body shaming at all,  one pieces are made for some,  bikinis for others..
 Age appropriate is always welcome.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> I didn't watch the show back then -- totally agree that this is unacceptable behavior.



You totally missed out on the Lynn era of OC. You think Kelly is bad...Lynn was a train wreck. Her teenage daughters showed up to the end of the season party completely wasted to the point where other guests and hotel staff were making comments. Lynn’s response was the limo was so big I couldn’t see them drinking.


----------



## rockhollow

I felt all the ladies at the reunion were looking bad. They all had way to much make-up on, and it was them look blothed and shinny. If fact, I though Vicki looked the best of the lot.
There was something weird about Kelly and Shannon.
Tamra's face looked dry and non moveable.
Gina and the lawyer just had way, way too much make-up on.
And don't get me  started with all those hair extensions - as some one else mentioned, there comes a time when those long extensions just do not work on ladies of a certain age.


----------



## Bentley1

Lynn’s daughters are absolute trash. From drug charges, jail time, to porn and escort sites, Lynn easily wins the title of worst mother in the Housewives series.

The youngest one is a porn actress.

The older daughter went to jail recently on drug charges & was/is involved in something called “Suicide Girls” where it’s some sort of escort service of girls that are heavily tattooed.

Lynn raised some real winners.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.re...curtain-shocked-by-her-daughters-careers/amp/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...r-booked-into-jail-on-drug-charges-report.amp


----------



## Rouge H

rockhollow said:


> I felt all the ladies at the reunion were looking bad. They all had way to much make-up on, and it was them look blothed and shinny. If fact, I though Vicki looked the best of the lot.
> There was something weird about Kelly and Shannon.
> Tamra's face looked dry and non moveable.
> Gina and the lawyer just had way, way too much make-up on.
> And don't get me  started with all those hair extensions - as some one else mentioned, there comes a time when those long extensions just do not work on ladies of a certain age.



Let’s not leave out Tamara’s showing up with just a top and no bottom. It’s time to ease up on the make-up and dressing age appropriate.


----------



## bagsforme

Gina's make up was the worst.  You can see the contouring on her nose.  needed blending very badly and the wig looked like a rats nest.  Someone nailed it on this thread where she looks like Dee Snyder.  

I can't stop looking at the lawyers overplumped upper lip this whole season.  

So Vicki just throws it out there that Kelly does coke just because she called her fat?!   

Think i'm done watching this franchise.  Already stopped with Atlanta, Dallas and Jersey.


----------



## pursegrl12

how does kelly get her teeth so white?!?!


----------



## Swanky

I think they're veneers or something


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> I think they're veneers or something



And simple whitening.


----------



## Swanky

Look like veneers to me, they're awfully perfect


----------



## starrynite_87

bagsforme said:


> Gina's make up was the worst.  You can see the contouring on her nose.  needed blending very badly and the wig looked like a rats nest.  Someone nailed it on this thread where she looks like Dee Snyder.
> 
> I can't stop looking at the lawyers overplumped upper lip this whole season.
> 
> So Vicki just throws it out there that Kelly does coke just because she called her fat?!
> 
> Think i'm done watching this franchise.  Already stopped with Atlanta, Dallas and Jersey.



You were able to notice her contouring? I wasn’t able to get past the eyeshadow. Why does she insist on wearing shimmery eyeshadows and the worst part was the fact that it matched her dress. Glad to hear I’m not the only one that’s giving up on Housewives. OC has been the only season I’ve watched in full. I’ve watch a couple episodes of Jersey and Dallas, and maybe a total of 15 minutes of Atlanta. Andy either needs to do a major revamp or maybe it’s time to call it quits.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure Vicki was repeating things that Micheal had said. It might not have been directly to Vicki, but said to Steve. The same with Tamra - I think lots of what she says is stuff that David is telling Eddi, and then  Eddi is passing it on to Tamra.
I do hope this season Shannon will see that Tamra is not and has not been her friend.
 I don't really like Shannon on this show anymore, I just don't think she's suited for this kind of skullduggery. Vicki and Tamra can give and take it, but I think Shannon is to sensitive for it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vicki is trash. Period.


----------



## Coco.lover

Vicki is just goes WAY below the belt. Kelly called her a fart silent but deadly and Shannon says she is a terrible mom and does drugs. I actually think Kelly is a good mom, she teaches her daughter compassion and does everything to get along with her ex for her daughters sake.


----------



## lulilu

bagsforme said:


> Gina's make up was the worst.  You can see the contouring on her nose.  needed blending very badly and the wig looked like a rats nest.  Someone nailed it on this thread where she looks like Dee Snyder.
> 
> *I can't stop looking at the lawyers overplumped upper lip this whole season.  *
> 
> So Vicki just throws it out there that Kelly does coke just because she called her fat?!
> 
> Think i'm done watching this franchise.  Already stopped with Atlanta, Dallas and Jersey.



Me too!  I find myself only able to look at her lips -- they are so misshapen and distracting.  She can't even move her mouth when she talks.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Me too!  I find myself only able to look at her lips -- they are so misshapen and distracting.  She can't even move her mouth when she talks.



Same with Vicki, their lips can hardly move - KimK has this same problem. Next step is these ladies all start looking like sisters - with enough stretching, they all look the same.

Gina should have looked so much better than most these older ladies, but with that heinous make-up and overdone wig, she fits right in.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

can anyone ID Kelly’s ring from the reunion..I love it!!! Please


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Same with Vicki, their lips can hardly move - KimK has this same problem. Next step is these ladies all start looking like sisters - with enough stretching, they all look the same.
> 
> Gina should have looked so much better than most these older ladies, but with that heinous make-up and overdone wig, she fits right in.



We’ve noticed this before on the Reunion series, it seems like whoever does the makeup and hair for Bravo needs to go back to beauty school.


----------



## GaudyGirl

rockhollow said:


> Gina should have looked so much better than most these older ladies, but with that heinous make-up and overdone wig, she fits right in.


   Maybe they didn't have time to finish her hair and makeup after covering that outbreak at the corner of her mouth. I'm thinking her husband did, in fact, give her one last birthday gift before he bounced.


----------



## Ceeyahd

GaudyGirl said:


> Maybe they didn't have time to finish her hair and makeup after covering that outbreak at the corner of her mouth. I'm thinking her husband did, in fact, give her one last birthday gift before he bounced.



Yes, she should have looked better. That blemish wasn't on the corner of her mouth, as I've seen cold sores be. I like Gina, she needs a makeover. Shannon's lips were weird, when she was talking her lips were doing things like I've never seen before.


----------



## cafecreme15

pjhm said:


> We’ve noticed this before on the Reunion series, it seems like whoever does the makeup and hair for Bravo needs to go back to beauty school.


Yes! Everyone always looks like overdone drag queens at these reunions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have to look at the reunion shows twice. Because the first time I’m distracted by the freshly injected and pulled faces that’s been covered by 10 pounds of makeup by someone from RuPaul’s drag race


----------



## MKB0925

I felt Shannon's mouth looked "jokerish" the corners I mean...


----------



## haute okole

Gina needs to go.   All she talks about is how she is NOT from the OC and has no connection to the OC.  She is poor and so not interesting to watch or hear or observe.  Put her on Jersey.  Her Casita looks like a disheveled closet for an 8 year old or the family dog.


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> Gina needs to go.   All she talks about is how she is NOT from the OC and has no connection to the OC.  She is poor and so not interesting to watch or hear or observe.  Put her on Jersey.  Her Casita looks like a disheveled closet for an 8 year old or the family dog.



Is she poor?


----------



## cafecreme15

haute okole said:


> Gina needs to go.   All she talks about is how she is NOT from the OC and has no connection to the OC.  She is poor and so not interesting to watch or hear or observe.  Put her on Jersey.  Her Casita looks like a disheveled closet for an 8 year old or the family dog.


There has been no indication that Gina is "poor." She seems to be upper middle class. If you can afford to be a one income household and own real estate in Orange County, CA, then "poor" is certainly an inaccurate classification. 

I do agree that she absolutely does not fit in with the rest of the OC ladies. Bad casting call by Bravo yet again.


----------



## haute okole

I thought the premise of these shows are wealthy women with fantasy lifestyles.  I want to see designer clothes, purseforum level handbags.  I want to see fantasy closets, Kelly’ s Newport Beach home, Shannon’s 14k sq. Ft, Balboa Island home.  It is all relative.  Gina to me is broke with nothing to look at, and annoying to listen to, with no manners.


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> I thought the premise of these shows are wealthy women with fantasy lifestyles.  I want to see designer clothes, purseforum level handbags.  I want to see fantasy closets, Kelly’ s Newport Beach home, Shannon’s 14k sq. Ft, Balboa Island home.  It is all relative.  Gina to me is broke with nothing to look at, and annoying to listen to, with no manners.


How long have you been watching this franchise? Serious question, not being snarky. I think I started watching 2nd season. I don't think OC was ever OTT with displaying wealth until Heather and Shannon, Heather being a standout fashion wise, to me Kelly displays fashion well, Vicki too, but she looks frumpy half of the time. Tamra average high income, but no fashion sense day to day. I can't remember. BH displays a lot of wealth. As dose NY.


----------



## haute okole

I’ve been watching since the beginning.  I lived in OC for a year and my sister lives in Newport Beach.  Andy Cohen actually said he was intrigued by this enclave of wealthy housewives who live behind “the gates”.  I was curious.  The original premise was to show these privileged housewives who lunch.  Andy quickly realized that the DRAMA of Matt and Gina divorce was a ratings bonanza and not just the bling.  Unfortunately, Andy is more interested in salcious drama  than staying true to the show original premise of the show. I, too, am drawn in by the drama, but I see no value in Gina who brings NO glamour, NO fashion sense, bad make up and badmouths Orange County.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Yes, I agree with you on Gina. It's bad timing for her, because no one is seeing her real self, just her acute drama. It's different when you see/know a person on the show first. Like Shannon, but I find her drama a never-ending bore. A happy NJ transplant might have worked.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Kelly’s face looked SO BAD!!! I find her very pretty so I was shocked to see how bad & old she looked at the reunion. The Botox and filler were just out of control and not done well or hadn’t settled. Her left eye was tiny compared to her right eye & her face was so stiff when she was crying and her eyes looked crazy when she was crying, especially that wonky left one.
> 
> Her crying seemed like an act to me. Yes what Vicki Said was out of line and hurtful but when she was in the dressing room crying, she kept checking herself out in the mirror while crying lol just seemed like she was forcing it.


While she was on the phone with the ex and crying, she kept running her tongue along her teeth.  Do veneers get dry or something? 


pursegrl12 said:


> how does kelly get her teeth so white?!?!


I  found it bizarre that Kelly would insult Brooks (I think it was Brooks) by saying she wound never date a man with no teeth.

Looking at Kelly's veneers, I get the impression she had rotten teeth growing up and her shape of veneers were all the dentist could do to fix her smile. They are not the right shape for her mouth, IMO.


----------



## pjhm

haute okole said:


> I’ve been watching since the beginning.  I lived in OC for a year and my sister lives in Newport Beach.  Andy Cohen actually said he was intrigued by this enclave of wealthy housewives who live behind “the gates”.  I was curious.  The original premise was to show these privileged housewives who lunch.  Andy quickly realized that the DRAMA of Matt and Gina divorce was a ratings bonanza and not just the bling.  Unfortunately, Andy is more interested in salcious drama  than staying true to the show original premise of the show. I, too, am drawn in by the drama, but I see no value in Gina who brings NO glamour, NO fashion sense, bad make up and badmouths Orange County.


Her speech pattern annoys me with her waving hands. I have many relatives from her former state, and none of them have that nasily accent.


----------



## GucciSparkles

starrynite_87 said:


> Vicki behaves like an insecure teenage girl. Accusing someone of drug use and being a bad mother on national television because they hurt your feelings when they called you fat and a silent, but deadly fart. I honestly feel like it’s time for Bravo to retire Vicki.


I agree. Vicki is a mess


----------



## GucciSparkles

Prufrock613 said:


> I’d watch this installment again if these 2, were gone.  I better watch what I say, b/c Vicktim May have a life insurance policy on me!


hahahaha If I knew I could keep a policy on my ex.... hahaha


----------



## Jayne1

Gina is on the wrong HW franchise.


----------



## GucciSparkles

Jayne1 said:


> Gina is on the wrong HW franchise.


Which one you think she should be on?


----------



## Ceeyahd

I like Gina, I don't think she fits in OC. she's younger than all the other ladies, way younger. Her life finances have changed, and who knows what lifestyle she'll now have. But she would probably benifit from the HW income. I wonder if Bravo keeps her.


----------



## GucciSparkles

I think they need to keep her and rebrand the whole series. Get more women around her age. Think it may be easier to tolerate seeing her age group being a messy than older ladies.


----------



## Ceeyahd

GucciSparkles said:


> I think they need to keep her and rebrand the whole series. Get more women around her age. Think it may be easier to tolerate seeing her age group being a messy than older ladies.



Perhaps, and it would allow the show be current and attract a younger audience. ATL has a varied age range, as does Potomac, & BH. I'm between Tamra & Shannon/Vicki age, are younger women into watching the OC?


----------



## starrynite_87

I’m over Gina and her commentary every 5 seconds.


----------



## starrynite_87

I’m over Gina and her commentary every 5 seconds.


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> I’m over Gina and her commentary every 5 seconds.





starrynite_87 said:


> I’m over Gina and her commentary every 5 seconds.



Lol, did you repeat yourself on purpose?


----------



## haute okole

California needs to disbar big boned Emily.  She just got out argued by non lawyer Kelly!  Hahaha,  Notice How Big Boned Ohio Kelly is kissing Vicki's ass, her only chance of coming back.  She and her tiny husband are a snore without Kelly.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ceeyahd said:


> Lol, did you repeat yourself on purpose?



No the app froze as I hit post, once I closed it and reopened it the post button was still up so I hit post again


----------



## GucciSparkles

Ceeyahd said:


> Perhaps, and it would allow the show be current and attract a younger audience. ATL has a varied age range, as does Potomac, & BH. I'm between Tamra & Shannon/Vicki age, are younger women into watching the OC?


Well, I am over 35 and I only watch the reunion because of the way the older ladies behave. I like Lisa V., Jane, sometimes Kyle and Heather, like shady but not messy. These chicks are just messy. I wanna see you earn and spend that money not this nonsense.


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> No the app froze as I hit post, once I closed it and reopened it the post button was still up so I hit post again



It seemed to be an appropriate repeat as Gina wouldn't be quiet.


----------



## cafecreme15

haute okole said:


> I’ve been watching since the beginning.  I lived in OC for a year and my sister lives in Newport Beach.  Andy Cohen actually said he was intrigued by this enclave of wealthy housewives who live behind “the gates”.  I was curious.  The original premise was to show these privileged housewives who lunch.  Andy quickly realized that the DRAMA of Matt and Gina divorce was a ratings bonanza and not just the bling.  Unfortunately, Andy is more interested in salcious drama  than staying true to the show original premise of the show. I, too, am drawn in by the drama, but I see no value in Gina who brings NO glamour, NO fashion sense, bad make up and badmouths Orange County.


Completely agree with this analysis that the housewives franchise has gone totally awry from its original premise, which I thought was so much more interesting than what we have now. But calling Gina broke because she doesn't rise to the level of wealth that we all want to see on these shows is offensive to people who are _actually _broke, or even to those who are middle class and doing just fine.



pjhm said:


> Her speech pattern annoys me with her waving hands. I have many relatives from her former state, and none of them have that nasily accent.


I'm from Long Island originally as well, and I certainly do not speak like this. I think the accent has more to do with the type of post-secondary education one received rather than geography alone.


----------



## haute okole

cafecreme15 said:


> Completely agree with this analysis that the housewives franchise has gone totally awry from its original premise, which I thought was so much more interesting than what we have now. But calling Gina broke because she doesn't rise to the level of wealth that we all want to see on these shows is offensive to people who are _actually _broke, or even to those who are middle class and doing just fine.
> 
> 
> I'm from Long Island originally as well, and I certainly do not speak like this. I think the accent has more to do with the type of post-secondary education one received rather than geography alone.



First, sorry for all the typos in my previous post.  Also, sorry you took offense to my post. My previous post reflects my personal distaste of Gina, a newcomer to Orange County, moving here and doing nothing but disparaging the women of Orange County.  She waltzes onto the West Coast as is if she is morally, ethically, intellectually superior to the Orange County girls.  On top of that, she exaggerates her annoying nasally accent and tries to distinguish herself as the lone Long Islander.  Well, she can go back.


----------



## cafecreme15

haute okole said:


> First, sorry for all the typos in my previous post.  Also, sorry you took offense to my post. My previous post reflects my personal distaste of Gina, a newcomer to Orange County, moving here and doing nothing but disparaging the women of Orange County.  She waltzes onto the West Coast as is if she is morally, ethically, intellectually superior to the Orange County girls.  On top of that, she exaggerates her annoying nasally accent and tries to distinguish herself as the lone Long Islander.  Well, she can go back.


Totally agree she is a poor fit for the show. I have no idea why the producers cast her. Because of the divorce drama? It's not as if we haven't seen a divorce unfold on this show before; she brings nothing new to the table. Plus she feeds into the negative stereotypes that the country has of Long Island.


----------



## sgj99

haute okole said:


> California needs to disbar big boned Emily.  She just got out argued by non lawyer Kelly!  Hahaha,  Notice How Big Boned Ohio Kelly is kissing Vicki's ass, her only chance of coming back.  She and her tiny husband are a snore without Kelly.



I actually don't think Emily is that big.  yes, she's 5'9 but the other women are so tiny it makes her look huge in comparison.  
And I think her marriage is a joke, Shane comes off as judgemental and petty.   And she is a snooze.


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> I actually don't think Emily is that big.  yes, she's 5'9 but the other women are so tiny it makes her look huge in comparison.
> And I think her marriage is a joke, Shane comes off as judgemental and petty.   And she is a snooze.





haute okole said:


> California needs to disbar big boned Emily.  She just got out argued by non lawyer Kelly!  Hahaha,  Notice How Big Boned Ohio Kelly is kissing Vicki's ass, her only chance of coming back.  She and her tiny husband are a snore without Kelly.



At the risk of being too sensitive... Big boned is not a nice way to criticize. Splitting hairs here, a lot of physical attributes can be altered, but not one's body bone structure. Going on a diet & working out isn't going to change one's bone structure. There are many beautiful women with large framed bodies. I know it's easier to criticize one's appearance with some adjective alongside the actual annoyance.Coming from me, mom, loving a beautiful young lady who struggles with her body image because she's a very statuesque build @ 6 ft tall and at the tender age of 16. I'm biased of course, with regard to her outward beautifulness - princess like. However, all she acknowledges is big-boned, which some have said to her, and dare I say I could critique their appearances in the negative. Emily is a grown woman, and was brought to tears over commentary regarding her build. I'm 5'9", not fat, but not as thin as I was... I used to hear Amazon from folks, and decided to appreciate that adjective.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> I actually don't think Emily is that big.  yes, she's 5'9 but the other women are so tiny it makes her look huge in comparison.
> And I think her marriage is a joke, Shane comes off as judgemental and petty.   And she is a snooze.


Agree. If we saw her on the street, we would never think she was that big.

It's just the others are tiny, as you said, and some lose all their body fat and replace the boobs they lost with implants, so they look curvier, but they really are tiny.

Also, I like to see a real body, just as I like to see real people, which is why I don't watch many RH shows anymore.  lol


----------



## bisbee

My opinion is that Emily does not wear clothing that is flattering.  The dresses she chooses always feature a cutout, or one sleeve, and they are always too tight and too short.  That is, of course, only my opinion.  I think other clothing might be prettier on her, but if she is happy with her choices, more power to her.


----------



## haute okole

Oh Ceeyahd, I am so sorry, really.  I must admit, I myself am big boned, yet short.  Which sucks! My disdain for Emily is obvious.  At first glance, I feel sorry for her.  Married to a wannabe-flunky-with-a-law-degree-but-not-lawyer twerp.  He is mean and demeaning to her new friends and jeopardizing her new coveted position as a Housewife.  Instead of threatening to kill Kelly, she should have turned around a pulled Shane out of the house by his little ear.  Talk about kicking someone when she’s down, she really piled on Shannon.


----------



## Gal4Dior

bisbee said:


> My opinion is that Emily does not wear clothing that is flattering.  The dresses she chooses always feature a cutout, or one sleeve, and they are always too tight and too short.  That is, of course, only my opinion.  I think other clothing might be prettier on her, but if she is happy with her choices, more power to her.



Totally agree. She picks unflattering styles for her build. You need to dress according to trends, you need to dress according to your body type. I’m apple shaped and I’ve learned what styles make me look like a line backer and which styles define my waist more.


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> Oh Ceeyahd, I am so sorry, really.  I must admit, I myself am big boned, yet short.  Which sucks! My disdain for Emily is obvious.  At first glance, I feel sorry for her.  Married to a wannabe-flunky-with-a-law-degree-but-not-lawyer twerp.  He is mean and demeaning to her new friends and jeopardizing her new coveted position as a Housewife.  Instead of threatening to kill Kelly, she should have turned around a pulled Shane out of the house by his little ear.  Talk about kicking someone when she’s down, she really piled on Shannon.



I appreciate your response, thanks. Like I said, people add an adjective about someone's appearance, when they're addressing whatever, it's common.


----------



## swags

Gina is getting a divorce from a husband we never saw so it made zero sense for her to appear on the show at all. I too was tired of her commentary that nobody cared about. 
Emily was also a poor addition. Her lifestyle didn't bother me but she teamed up with Gina which was a mistake and has a husband that nobody liked. 
Kelly can go too. She over reacts to the slightest comment and seems unstable to me. I am fine to never see her date again.
I am surprising myself but I would keep Vicki, Tamra and Shannon. I would prefer to never hear the phrase Love Tank again, but other than that, I think the 3 amigos are the most entertaining.


----------



## GucciSparkles

Wow


----------



## rockhollow

As an older viewer of the show, I don't want to see lots of new younger ladies joining the show.
I also like the 'three amigos' - Tamra, Shannon and Vicki. Yes, all three have lots of faults and I don't really enjoy them fighting, but when they get along, it's the best of the show.
I know the format of the show is more the ladies fighting and not getting along, but it's not what I like.
The ladies drunken trip to Mexico was a  highlight to the season - IMO

I  really don't know why they felt we needed 3 parts to the reunion - this last part was just a waste, I think they had gone over everything and didn't need another hour to just rehash the past.


----------



## GucciSparkles

rockhollow said:


> As an older viewer of the show, I don't want to see lots of new younger ladies joining the show.
> I also like the 'three amigos' - Tamra, Shannon and Vicki. Yes, all three have lots of faults and I don't really enjoy them fighting, but when they get along, it's the best of the show.
> I know the format of the show is more the ladies fighting and not getting along, but it's not what I like.
> The ladies drunken trip to Mexico was a  highlight to the season - IMO
> 
> I  really don't know why they felt we needed 3 parts to the reunion - this last part was just a waste, I think they had gone over everything and didn't need another hour to just rehash the past.


If these ladies can act like grown women I would love to watch them. However, if you gonna act like girls who don't know better , I don't want to see it. I would watch Vanderpump Rules.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> As an older viewer of the show, I don't want to see lots of new younger ladies joining the show.
> I also like the 'three amigos' - Tamra, Shannon and Vicki. Yes, all three have lots of faults and I don't really enjoy them fighting, but when they get along, it's the best of the show.
> I know the format of the show is more the ladies fighting and not getting along, but it's not what I like.
> The ladies drunken trip to Mexico was a  highlight to the season - IMO
> 
> I  really don't know why they felt we needed 3 parts to the reunion - this last part was just a waste, I think they had gone over everything and didn't need another hour to just rehash the past.





GucciSparkles said:


> If these ladies can act like grown women I would love to watch them. However, if you gonna act like girls who don't know better , I don't want to see it. I would watch Vanderpump Rules.



I get tired of the rehashing. Shannon's marital issues and aftermath have lasted too long. Shannon and Vicki are each OTT in different ways, and it gets old, Shannon with strange affect when expressing her Shannon-isms - I can't. Vicki is Vicki, desperate for a man. I think Shannon is a way nicer person than we've seen, get rid of the marital drama. I think I liked the new ladies, because they were new, except for sad marital drama (Gina). I'd love to see Shannon unburdened, I wonder if David gets a stipend for being her storyline, and he hasn't prohibited his daughters from being filmed (like Simon), yet.


----------



## TC1

I would hope that the money the girls get from being filmed gets put away for college. David doesn't need this TV money (if a judge deems) he can afford 30K/mo in alimony.


----------



## GucciSparkles

TC1 said:


> I would hope that the money the girls get from being filmed gets put away for college. David doesn't need this TV money (if a judge deems) he can afford 30K/mo in alimony.


I hope a good about of it goes to therapy as well. Just because you have mental issues doesn't mean you are a bad parent, not treating it though.....


----------



## absolutpink

Gretchen is pregnant.


----------



## Ceeyahd

absolutpink said:


> Gretchen is pregnant.



I read that, good for her. Infertility issues suck.


----------



## GucciSparkles

By Slade?


----------



## absolutpink

Ceeyahd said:


> I read that, good for her. Infertility issues suck.



I thought the same, she deserves it after how long she has been trying. Just too bad who the father is.


----------



## absolutpink

GucciSparkles said:


> By Slade?



Yup, by Slade.


----------



## swags

Eww, hasn't Slade been a deadbeat dad?


----------



## GucciSparkles

swags said:


> Eww, hasn't Slade been a deadbeat dad?


I think she has already decided that she will be providing for this child. Until Slade gets his debt undercontrol


----------



## bagsforme

They've been on the Dr's tv show several times discussing it.  She's wanted this for a long time.  Glad she's pregnant.   Although they announced it when she was only 7 weeks.  Hope it goes well for how difficult a time they were having.


----------



## TC1

What do Gretchen and Slade do for a living these days?. Back in the day she employed him through her crappy handbag company and he was still 10's of thousands of dollars behind in child support from his other kids!. I have no clue what she sees in that guy.


----------



## Ceeyahd

*Shannon Beador Responds to Ex David's Court Order Request to Prohibit Drinking Around Daughters*

_





BARRY KING/GETTY
DAVE QUINN

Posted on December 20, 2018 6:13PM

Shannon Beador has responded to ex-husband David Beador’s request that she not drink around their children.

On Dec. 14, David filed a request for order asking the court to prohibit Shannon from consuming alcohol “8 hours before or during periods of time with [their] children,” according to court documents obtained by PEOPLE. The former couple shares three daughters: Sophie, 16, and 12-year-old twins Stella and Adeline.









Days later, on Thursday, Dec. 19, the Real Housewives of Orange Countystar, 54, filed a responsive declaration to David’s request for order. She claimed in her filing that there was “no legitimate reason” for his latest move in their messy custody battle and that it was simply “designed to attract media attention and assert control,” according to court records obtained by PEOPLE.

“I am informed and believe — based on his communication with me (and sometimes his refusal to communicate) — that the Respondent is deeply angry with me and was looking to hurt and embarrass me,” she wrote.
_


----------



## Ceeyahd

^^^^ What Shannon doesn't realize is that a no consuming alcohol order is very common and routine. She can ask the same for David. People without a history of abusing alcohol have these orders routinely. I hope he gets the order, and he receives the same for himself.


----------



## Longchamp

Wasn't sure where to post this. Andy announced on WWHL, he's having a baby via surrogate in 6 weeks.
Happy for him !   That was a well guarded secret.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Longchamp said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this. Andy announced on WWHL, he's having a baby via surrogate in 6 weeks.
> Happy for him !   That was a well guarded secret.



Andy Cohen? Well, wow. Happy for him too.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm glad to hear the Gretchen is finally having a baby - she seemed to really want a family and wasn't getting any younger.
I have never been really fond of Slade, he's done some really crappy things over the years, but something must be working well for him and Gretchen, they've been together quite a long time.
People can and do change, maybe so for Slade - some of the people he did wrong have also done wrong and were able to change and grow from it.
Wow, I'm almost defending Slade!


----------



## GucciSparkles

Seriously, these girls have been through enough!!! They should probably get their own lawyer. They are old enough to say where they want to live. These "adults" should just sign the papers and move on


----------



## jiffer

I'm watching an old episode of Say Yes To The Dress and Meghan King Edmonds was on the episode. She was wedding dress shopping for her wedding to Jimmy.  She said they were getting married in Bora Bora with just the 2 of then. She said her budget was "only " $5,000 for the dress because her fiance was paying for the dress and she didn't want to take advantage of him. Lol


----------



## Prufrock613

Really feeling for her

https://www.google.com/amp/s/people...dmonds-breaks-silence-husband-jim-affair/amp/


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> Really feeling for her
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/people...dmonds-breaks-silence-husband-jim-affair/amp/


Thanks for sharing this--I was never a fan of hers but as a woman I feel for her too-


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Thanks for sharing this--I was never a fan of hers but as a woman I feel for her too-


Same here.  I found her annoying, but no one deserves this.  Although, from what I saw, Jimmy seemed checked out and not really interested in having even their first child.  Once a cheater, always a cheater.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Same here.  I found her annoying, but no one deserves this.  Although, from what I saw, Jimmy seemed checked out and not really interested in having even their first child.  Once a cheater, always a cheater.




Exactly all this! He already had other kids and didn’t want to start over but as most younger women with older men - they don’t listen. And let’s face it - the man has always had a seperate residence for years!  He always treated her like he was tolerating her at best. The clues were all in her face but she ignored them because she wanted kids and part of the candle empire!


----------



## lulilu

Never liked Meghan either.  I read somewhere that she was his mistress before Jimmy divorced wife #2.  Perhaps she always was suspicious and, like some other women, thought that a baby would nail him down.  I am sorry that she's been hurt in so public a manner though.  And don't believe his denials at all.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jim is gross, he was so rude to Meghan on the show and now seems to be blaming the mistress and taking no responsibility.  Typical narcissist!  I don’t think Meghan made the best decisions for her life but I feel for her too.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Jim is gross, he was so rude to Meghan on the show and now seems to be blaming the mistress and taking no responsibility.  Typical narcissist!  I don’t think Meghan made the best decisions for her life but I feel for her too.



Did you see where she said she didn't care about her "huge new house, her huge diamonds and her new car?"  She is obviously getting something out of the marriage.  (And I bet she'd fight for all of it if they separate.)


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> Did you see where she said she didn't care about her "huge new house, her huge diamonds and her new car?"  She is obviously getting something out of the marriage.  (And I bet she'd fight for all of it if they separate.)


Ugh no, I didn’t see that.  Whatever she’s getting out of it is not worth what he’s done to her and how poorly he treated her on the show.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Ugh no, I didn’t see that.  Whatever she’s getting out of it is not worth what he’s done to her and how poorly he treated her on the show.



Maybe he went for a young woman because she was not mature/experienced and would put up with his behavior.


----------



## pjhm

Thinking back to the first episode she was on, didn’t snarky Vicki predict this, saying to her  “you won’t be married in 5 years”.??


----------



## baghagg

She put all this on her blog?  I find her, and her blogging about it, extremely immature and self-centered.  Perhaps they're made for each other..


----------



## meazar

Wonder if Vicki will send her a casserole?


----------



## absolutpink

I wasn't much of a fan of her on the show but I have softened to her a bit seeing her family life on SM. I feel for her with this though, no person deserves to be cheated on. And for it come out so publicly with young children. 

Did anyone see the articles claiming that Gina and her husband are back together?

And, I'm sure everyone has heard by now that Vicki is engaged.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Thinking back to the first episode she was on, didn’t snarky Vicki predict this, saying to her  “you won’t be married in 5 years”.??


Yes she did!


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Did you see where she said she didn't care about her "huge new house, her huge diamonds and her new car?"  She is obviously getting something out of the marriage.  (And I bet she'd fight for all of it if they separate.)



If I am remembering correctly she signed a prenup! Jimmy won’t be giving her any of his candles!


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another who wasn't very fond on Megan (that's being kind) but as someone else mentioned, didn't she start out her relationship with Jimmy as the 'side piece'? Leopards don't change their spots.
Their whole time on OC, he never seemed that interested in her, and she was always more interested in his frozen sperm.
Hopefully she's at least got 18 years of child support coming from him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Interesting that she can be so angry and put all of the blame on him, yet at the end she says she hopes her marriage can survive. Girl this is his third marriage, why do you think it will be different with you??


----------



## pjhm

Disgusting as he is, I won’t  be surprised if she ends up staying with him,— 3 babies to raise without a husband is no picnic......


----------



## White Orchid

pjhm said:


> Thinking back to the first episode she was on, didn’t snarky Vicki predict this, saying to her  “you won’t be married in 5 years”.??


We are so behind here in Oz, but yes, a few episodes back she did say, sorry, yell, this.  But oh, the irony of Vicky, of all people being snarky about divorce!

Tbh, I’m loving these episodes as every man and his dog is telling Vicky her boyfriend’s cancer story is fake and she’s still defending him.  All those fillers must seeped into her brain.  But she’ll defend him as he’s the only one stupid/desperate enough to want to shag her.


----------



## White Orchid

lulilu said:


> Maybe he went for a young woman because she was not mature/experienced and would put up with his behavior.


Or perhaps he’s just your typical middle-aged man going through a mid-life crisis?


----------



## imgg

buzzytoes said:


> Interesting that she can be so angry and put all of the blame on him, yet at the end she says she hopes her marriage can survive. Girl this is his third marriage, why do you think it will be different with you??


Can't muster any sympathy for this dim wit.  I just read she was with Jimmy while he was married to someone else.  You really think it's going to be different for you?  The fact she is out blogging/interviewing about it shows she is getting exactly what she wanted from this "marriage".  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...an-King-Edmonds-bullied-retracting-story.html


----------



## TC1

It kind of seems to me like Meghan is really liking all of this attention and sympathy..she's been very active on social media, blogging and posting more than ever. I think she's enjoying Jim being embarrassed by this, and now the pics of the mistress are out..so people can all say "oh..wow, why would hr cheat with someone that looks like that?" should help boost Meghan's ego further.


----------



## TC1

Housewives have been announced, Vicki has been demoted to "friend"


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Housewives have been announced, Vicki has been demoted to "friend"



Wow! For a cast member who claimed it was her show, that must be a slap in the face!


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Housewives have been announced, Vicki has been demoted to "friend"


Stop it!?


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Housewives have been announced, Vicki has been demoted to "friend"





luckylove said:


> Wow! For a cast member who claimed it was her show, that must be a slap in the face!





Tivo said:


> Stop it!?



WHOOOO-HOOOO


----------



## egak

About time!

*Vicki Gunvalson Opens Up About Reduced Role on RHOC: ‘I Am Proud to Be the OG of the OC’*
Newbie Braunwyn Windham-Burke joins Tamra Judge, Shannon Beador, Kelly Dodd, Gina Kirschenheiter and Emily Simpson

https://people.com/tv/vicki-gunvalson-opens-up-reduced-role-rhoc/


----------



## Rouge H

I’ve been demoted-and that’s by choice. No more housewives for me


----------



## sgj99

I don’t believe it was by her own choice and I hate it when these women think it’s their show (NeNe says the same about AHW).


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rouge H said:


> I’ve been demoted-and that’s by choice. No more housewives for me



Huh? Are you mad at this demotion? Figuratively, I'm ready to go whoop it up.


----------



## Florasun

Rouge H said:


> I’ve been demoted-and that’s by choice. No more housewives for me


I’m sorry. Here’s a casserole.


----------



## swags

I wish Tamra would be demoted too. Talk about enough is enough.


----------



## Rouge H

Ceeyahd said:


> Huh? Are you mad at this demotion? Figuratively, I'm ready to go whoop it up.



Mad? Not at all I’m glad she’s out....as for me I’m out by choice...I’m no longer willing to waste my time watching it.
That’s what I meant.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rouge H said:


> Mad? Not at all I’m glad she’s out....as for me I’m out by choice...I’m no longer willing to waste my time watching it.
> That’s what I meant.



Oh, I thought it was her being gone. Honestly, I don't blame you.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, I'm ready for a blast, but I am sad that Vicki has been pushed out to just 'friend'.
Yes, I know all the terrible things she's done on the show, but she's not the first or the last in this regards.
Every single housewife has done some real questionable things, in fact it's something almost expected of them.
I have found her entertaining over the years  - the good, bad and ugly.
I just hope the next season won't be the other ladies spending the whole season bashing Vicki. I hope they'll have other topics to show.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I’m so happy Icky is gone. I’ve been tired of her self-centered nature and delusions of grandeur. Her propensity for playing the victim made her storylines get old, real fast.


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> I’m so happy Icky is gone. I’ve been tired of her self-centered nature and delusions of grandeur. Her propensity for playing the victim made her storylines get old, real fast.


Well, she's not gone. We'll still be forced to watch her "for the cameras" proposal from Steve


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Well, she's not gone. We'll still be forced to watch her "for the cameras" proposal from Steve



Yes, look at how much Marlo and Barb and Danielle we received from the friend zone. Mostly, this will give the OG from the OC a reality check.


----------



## TC1

Donn tweeted "Hope this doesn't affect my alimony payments"


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Donn tweeted "Hope this doesn't affect my alimony payments"


Omg. I will always love Don!


----------



## Prufrock613

LVSistinaMM said:


> Omg. I will always love Don!


He was the best!
If there was anyone who could simultaneously roll with Vicki’s craziness, but then bust her chops - it was him.


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> He was the best!
> If there was anyone who could simultaneously roll with Vicki’s craziness, but then bust her chops - it was him.



I also used to feel that way about Donn - i felt he always got to short end of the stick, and Vicki ruled over him.
But last year when I watched all the OC seasons from the start, I felt like I saw a different side of Donn - he never seemed to miss a chance to say something really unkind to her wither she deserved it or not.
Just not the kind of remarks for anyone to make about their partner.
And re-watching it seemed like he  loved to complain about her working non stop, but yet was more than happy to live off her and then sue for alimony.
And then after the broke up, it can to light that the both of them were serial cheaters. 
So....


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Donn tweeted "Hope this doesn't affect my alimony payments"



I always thought this was a parody account.  It is hysterical.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I always thought this was a parody account.  It is hysterical.


It might be! I truly thought it was his! Vicki deserves these comments after bragging about keeping a life insurance policy on Donn after their divorce..on national television.


----------



## baghagg

I sort of can't believe Bravo chose to keep Gina and the other new one whose name I can't even remember..  what a strange decision.


----------



## blkbarbie310

baghagg said:


> I sort of can't believe Bravo chose to keep Gina and the other new one whose name I can't even remember..  what a strange decision.


Emily? The one with the petite husband?


----------



## baghagg

blkbarbie310 said:


> Emily? The one with the petite husband?



YES!  Thank you, for the life of me I couldn't come up with her name!  I can't believe we have to sit thru another season with them!


----------



## sgj99

New Season:
Gina looks horrible in her interviews!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Ryan say that half his family is Mexican and the other is black....

Well where does he fit in all of that?  I’m confused AF


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> Did Ryan say that half his family is Mexican and the other is black....
> 
> Well where does he fit in all of that?  I’m confused AF



+1!  Wth???


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> New Season:
> Gina looks horrible in her interviews!



Unfortunately I agree.  The strange gets stranger..


----------



## baghagg

... In a brighter note:. Shannon looks amazing and seems happy!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm just gonna say Kelly is vile and needs a legit ass whooping


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't watched the premiere of this season.  Is it even worth it?


----------



## sgj99

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm just gonna say Kelly is vile and needs a legit ass whooping



I’ve never liked her.
I find her crude, ignorant, immature and lacking in any social skills.


----------



## rockhollow

I watched and it was ok.
I missed not seeing Vicki - yes, she's one crazy lady, but I like her.

It was nice to see Shannon looking more sane and happy - we'll have to see if it lasts.

I guess Tamra has yet again invented another version of herself - all happy to be living like the rich folk in Coto.  She must have got a good salary from Bravo. No talk about the gym - I guess she's moved on from that. And it sounds like her younger son Spencer will be on the show. And more of her unless Ryan - jobless, I image, also living off Bravo.

Kelly, vile as usual - I didn't see any connection between her and the Dr boyfriend other than her happy that he's got coins and wants to spend them on her.

I still don't really like anything about the two ladies that joined last season.


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm just gonna say Kelly is vile and needs a legit ass whooping



I take it you are referring to her twitter war with Tamra?


----------



## pjhm

I shut it off after the kid was kicking the dog and picking at his nose, found it nauseating. Won’t be watching anymore this season.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> I shut it off after the kid was kicking the dog and picking at his nose, found it nauseating. Won’t be watching anymore this season.



That was awful.  So was Kelly's scene with the cat.  She is a moron -- calling feral cats "pharoah" cats.  And not understanding that one does not adopt a cat and then put it outside to live.  ugh


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> That was awful.  So was Kelly's scene with the cat.  She is a moron -- calling feral cats "pharoah" cats.  And not understanding that one does not adopt a cat and then put it outside to live.  ugh


I didn’t stick around long enough to see that, would have further infuriated me!


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> I shut it off after the kid was kicking the dog and picking at his nose, found it nauseating. Won’t be watching anymore this season.





lulilu said:


> That was awful.  So was Kelly's scene with the cat.  She is a moron -- calling feral cats "pharoah" cats.  And not understanding that one does not adopt a cat and then put it outside to live.  ugh





pjhm said:


> I didn’t stick around long enough to see that, would have further infuriated me!



I am surprised that they didn't get a lot of bad press for these two.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I am surprised that they didn't get a lot of bad press for these two.


Those mofo at Bravo, this year is the year of pets abuse!
What is next year?
Children abuse? Shutter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching Kelly and her new man is quite cringeworthy....


----------



## TC1

^^^What a girl won't do for free plastic surgery.... when he gave her those flowers and earrings it looked like she was in the principal's office.


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> Those mofo at Bravo, this year is the year of pets abuse!
> What is next year?
> Children abuse? Shutter.


???  Shutter? Or shudder?


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> ???  Shutter? Or shudder?


 Shudder, of course.


----------



## Stephie2800

OMG, what happened to Gina’s hair and makeup? Stringy and dry extensions. She is a mess.

Shannon looks great though. Did she get new teeth and/or lip fillers? Something is different around her mouth.


----------



## bisbee

Stephie2800 said:


> OMG, what happened to Gina’s hair and makeup? Stringy and dry extensions. She is a mess.
> 
> Shannon looks great though. Did she get new teeth and/or lip fillers? Something is different around her mouth.


I agree about Gina...she looks terrible.  I don’t like her or the lawyer.  But...I’m glad Vicki has been demoted.


----------



## sgj99

I don’t understand why Bravo kept Gina and Emily


----------



## slyyls

I wonder that myself.    It takes a certain type of person to sign up for the negative exposure that these housewives shows bring.   I think it's getting hard for Bravo to find a thirsty, AND authentically rich woman to sign on, so they have to scrape the bottom of the barrel, and end up with these pathetically "real" wannabe's.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

lulilu said:


> I take it you are referring to her twitter war with Tamra?



Just her as a whole, she's a horrible human. Lots of bark


----------



## sgj99

Keep Tamara and Shannon, bring Vicki back, get rid of Emily, Gina and Kelly and find three more women to actually have fun with the ‘tres amigas.  Less drama, more fun should be the formula.


----------



## sgj99

And Emily’s marriage is a disaster.


----------



## TC1

Shane is an a-hole
Braunwyn's mom is like a Betsey Johnson wanna be.
Gina looks rough in her talking head segments.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Shane is an a-hole


Seriously, what a little bish!
Who does not show up to his own parents birthday celebration????
It is only a matter of time until divorce time, imo.


----------



## baghagg

Tamra has been doing press/promoting with and without Shannon and Vicky this week...  Her outbursts about Kelly are so cringe worthy and low level acting that there's no other explanation other than it's an act!


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Seriously, what a little bish!
> Who does not show up to his own parents birthday celebration????
> It is only a matter of time until divorce time, imo.


Maybe if he ever passes the bar he can represent himself *snicker*
His parents and sister are over to celebrate BOTH of their parents birthdays and he thinks he's being "hounded" to join them?..mmmmm. Ok Dbag.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Maybe if he ever passes the bar he can represent himself *snicker*
> His parents and sister are over to celebrate BOTH of their parents birthdays and he thinks he's being "hounded" to join them?..mmmmm. Ok Dbag.


I checked the California Bar site and that useless little squirt’s name is not on the list as an attorney.  His wife is on it, but she has been disciplined numerous times.  Never, ever hire these two, ever.  They are mental minions.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

I’m not an attorney, but is that bar that difficult that you have to completely isolate yourself for months on end? Taking a break to have dinner with your family just isn’t possible? 

New girls mom is out there. Yikes


----------



## baghagg

The California bar exam is very hard - just sayin''


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> The California bar exam is very hard - just sayin''


Well, perhaps law is not for him, just sayin’

The new dude is annoying me already. The new wife is meh for now.
Their love shack story is lame and frankly I don’t need to see or imagine everybody’s sexy time.
And is Ryan going to be on every single week????
I’d rather look at the Keough’s spawns personally.


----------



## rockhollow

Even though I am not at all fond of Emily, this week was tough for her.
How embarrassing to be hosting a birthday party for her husband's parents and that creepy little man can't even bother to come, and even worst, degrade her on the phone while being filmed.
I'm sure taking the bar exam is difficult, but taking a couple of hours break is not going to ruin his chances of passing.
And from the way Emily's is talking, this total disrespect from him is not new. Heck he was a creep last season and he wasn't even talking the bar at that time.
I suppose he was a jerk to the first wife and family as well.
Was Emily his sidepiece during his first marriage? I suspect so.
I don't see this relationship lasting - the Housewife Syndrome.

That new lady with all the kids better watch out - marriages seldom make it though these shows.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Well, perhaps law is not for him, just sayin’
> 
> The new dude is annoying me already. The new wife is meh for now.
> Their love shack story is lame and frankly I don’t need to see or imagine everybody’s sexy time.
> And is Ryan going to be on every single week????
> I’d rather look at the Keough’s spawns personally.


This must be Ryan's only income these days. No one wants to see his grown ass at Tamra's filmed events.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Even though I am not at all fond of Emily, this week was tough for her.
> How embarrassing to be hosting a birthday party for her husband's parents and that creepy little man can't even bother to come, and even worst, degrade her on the phone while being filmed.
> I'm sure taking the bar exam is difficult, but taking a couple of hours break is not going to ruin his chances of passing.
> And from the way Emily's is talking, this total disrespect from him is not new. Heck he was a creep last season and he wasn't even talking the bar at that time.
> I suppose he was a jerk to the first wife and family as well.
> Was Emily his sidepiece during his first marriage? I suspect so.
> I don't see this relationship lasting - the Housewife Syndrome.
> 
> That new lady with all the kids better watch out - marriages seldom make it though these shows.



Totally agree re Emily's douchebag DH.  But how hard is it to have a dinner party for 6 when you have a private chef and someone serving?  Emily likes to portray herself as a lawyer who has it all under control etc, but if her children are any example, she is a mess.  Those kids seem to run riot.  And kick the dog.  smdh


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> I checked the California Bar site and that useless little squirt’s name is not on the list as an attorney.  His wife is on it, but she has been disciplined numerous times.  Never, ever hire these two, ever.  They are mental minions.



Now I am curious as to Emily being disciplined numerous times -- most lawyers are never disciplined even once in their entire careers!  wtf?


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> This must be Ryan's only income these days. No one wants to see his grown ass at Tamra's filmed events.



Yes, in fact we don't really want to see his mom either.
The new Tamra for this season just not cutting it - I guess her story line is supposed to be this new larger  house in her beloved 'gated community' - and her sons fighting over politics - yuck!
And it better not be screaming matches with Vicki - please lord don't give us another season of that.


----------



## haute okole

Calbar.ca.org.  One of the nice things about California is that we can check to see if a person really is an attorney and some of their disciplinary history.  Emily went to a very bad law school in San Diego that is unaccredited by the American Bar Association.  She is a party planner because she is probably a ****ty attorney and just with her firm for publicity, because she was not with them last year before she was a Housewife.  Her disciplinary problems arise because she was not paying her bar fees and keeping up with continuing education as a sole practitioner.  She could not get a law firm job on her credentials prior to the HW job because she is a dolt.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> Yes, in fact we don't really want to see his mom either.
> The new Tamra for this season just not cutting it - I guess her story line is supposed to be this new larger  house in her beloved 'gated community' - and her sons fighting over politics - yuck!
> And it better not be screaming matches with Vicki - please lord don't give us another season of that.


Yes, I am not here either for Mrs Tamra Jefferson either.
Also, who on earth DM a twelve years old and insult her and her mother?
I was seriously speechless.


----------



## elle-mo

I thought for sure they were going to do a Ryan/Gretchen 2.0 redo with Gina and get her 'Naked Wasted'. The way he looks at her is so creepy...or he's just creepy looking in general, I think he'd even creep out a box of cornflakes. 

Did anyone notice it looked like Braunwyn (sp) picked up the baby from what looks like a walk in closet?


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Also, who on earth DM a twelve years old and insult her and her mother?
> I was seriously speechless.


A peer


----------



## Gal4Dior

haute okole said:


> Calbar.ca.org.  One of the nice things about California is that we can check to see if a person really is an attorney and some of their disciplinary history.  Emily went to a very bad law school in San Diego that is unaccredited by the American Bar Association.  She is a party planner because she is probably a ****ty attorney and just with her firm for publicity, because she was not with them last year before she was a Housewife.  Her disciplinary problems arise because she was not paying her bar fees and keeping up with continuing education as a sole practitioner.  She could not get a law firm job on her credentials prior to the HW job because she is a dolt.


Oh god, I hope the law school isn’t Thomas Jefferson School of Law?


----------



## Florasun

It appears that the wormy apple doesn’t fall far from the rotten tree.
https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/rhoc-news-tamra-judge-quits-ryan-vieth-text-messages.html/


----------



## limom

The best part of the article:
““And for the Bravo fans, this season is my last. I will never be [a part] of this show, the money isn’t worth having all this chaos around my daughter. I am a very simple person and my life isn’t worth talking about,” he concluded.”


----------



## TC1

^^ simple indeed


----------



## Swanky

I’ve seen cribs in big closets temporarily. Closets are DARK and in the master bedroom near mom.


----------



## rockhollow

I sure find Ryan very creepy. And yes, it's true there are two sides to every story, as Ryan stated, but those accusations made by the ex-girlfriend have a ring of truth to them. We even saw some of that rude behaviour from him on the show the last couple of seasons.
And we've seen Tamra accept and support his bad behaviour. I know she has always felt guilty about his upbringing, but there comes a time when you need to just move on - lots of us had crappy childhoods.

And it might be easy for Ryan to say he doesn't want to be on the show - but how else  will he be able to get the coins. We've seen over the years that working is not really what he wants.


----------



## elle-mo

I wonder if Kelly kept the earrings...
https://toofab.com/2019/08/16/rhoc-kelly-dodd-split-dr-brian-dating-new-guy/


----------



## Prufrock613

elle-mo said:


> I thought for sure they were going to do a Ryan/Gretchen 2.0 redo with Gina and get her 'Naked Wasted'. The way he looks at her is so creepy...or he's just creepy looking in general, I think he'd even creep out a box of cornflakes.
> 
> Did anyone notice it looked like Braunwyn (sp) picked up the baby from what looks like a walk in closet?


Yes!  Yes!  I noticed the baby was sleeping in a walk in closet...strange for a family that has had and wanted so many children.


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I sure find Ryan very creepy. And yes, it's true there are two sides to every story, as Ryan stated, but those accusations made by the ex-girlfriend have a ring of truth to them. We even saw some of that rude behaviour from him on the show the last couple of seasons.
> And we've seen Tamra accept and support his bad behaviour. I know she has always felt guilty about his upbringing, but there comes a time when you need to just move on - lots of us had crappy childhoods.
> 
> And it might be easy for Ryan to say he doesn't want to be on the show - but how else  will he be able to get the coins. We've seen over the years that working is not really what he wants.


Did you see the Daily Mail piece of him showing up to pick up his daughter?  Sarah also said that Tamra and T’s mother showed up at her doorstep and filmed her, without her knowing.
This family is a shizz show.  Tammy Sue can be a member of the CdC country club, but we all know she is still trash.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> Calbar.ca.org.  One of the nice things about California is that we can check to see if a person really is an attorney and some of their disciplinary history.  Emily went to a very bad law school in San Diego that is unaccredited by the American Bar Association.  She is a party planner because she is probably a ****ty attorney and just with her firm for publicity, because she was not with them last year before she was a Housewife.  Her disciplinary problems arise because she was not paying her bar fees and keeping up with continuing education as a sole practitioner.  She could not get a law firm job on her credentials prior to the HW job because she is a dolt.



That she couldn't be bothered to fulfill even the most basic requirements of her license says a lot.


----------



## purseinsanity

Stephie2800 said:


> OMG, what happened to Gina’s hair and makeup? Stringy and dry extensions. She is a mess.
> 
> Shannon looks great though. Did she get new teeth and/or lip fillers? Something is different around her mouth.


Gina is looking like Anna Faris with that bleached blonde hair.  I really don't like Gina, no matter how she looks!


----------



## simone72

Why is Shannon wearing sunglasses the whole time at Tamras house? Tamra really upgraded on her digs this house is much nicer than anything she ever had! That new couple ugh Brawnwyn? They look really tacky and why is Gina still on the show ? Can’t they find anyone better ?


----------



## TC1

Gee Tamra is classy "I'll drink tonight and you can have anal" to Eddie in front of her whole family and friends. Lord.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Gee Tamra is classy "I'll drink tonight and you can have anal" to Eddie in front of her whole family and friends. Lord.


Yes that was bizarre!  And all the ladies kissing, licking faces...


----------



## Gal4Dior

Vicki is truly vile. She’s an ugly person and Braunwyn had every reason to have that “gut feeling” about her. She can never admit to fault and always plays the victim.

I don’t know how anyone can stand being her friend let alone being her husband. Good luck, Steve.


----------



## swags

OC has become my least favorite of the housewives shows. 
The only thing they have going on is digging up dirt on the other ladies. 
Why are we listening to another year of Gina? All last season she said how amicable her and her ex were. She spilled his affair so that means she lied for an entire season. I've also read there was some abuse. I don't want to watch her bawling that he was abusive and hear her say she is coming forward to help other women when she is just coming forward for a story line!


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> OC has become my least favorite of the housewives shows.
> The only thing they have going on is digging up dirt on the other ladies.
> Why are we listening to another year of Gina? All last season she said how amicable her and her ex were. She spilled his affair so that means she lied for an entire season. I've also read there was some abuse. I don't want to watch her bawling that he was abusive and hear her say she is coming forward to help other women when she is just coming forward for a story line!


I was thinking this same thing when I watched her last night and I'm not a fan - however, I do feel sorry for her.  It's like she was dropped off 3000 miles away from home and left to fend for herself and 3 very young children with zero family around and possibly little resources.  I find myself wondering why she doesn't pack up and move back East with the kids to be closer to family and (real) friends every time she gets upset, but obviously it's to stay on this series...  Tough spot to be in.   Unlike the majority of these vapids, she has some real problems to contend with.  She has my sympathy.


----------



## limom

What is the deal with the new family?
They are starting a clothing company with the former ballerina?
This show is better than ambien at this time. I snoozed like a baby off/on.


----------



## Gal4Dior

limom said:


> What is the deal with the new family?
> They are starting a clothing company with the former ballerina?
> This show is better than ambien at this time. I snoozed like a baby off/on.


Something is fishy with the Burke family’s business....the husband just looks shady. What’s with that rope necklace. Yuck!


----------



## rockhollow

I'm tired of Gina already and the season has just started - not looking forward to her crying and moaning about her failed marriage.
I'm sure I remember someone spilling the tea about her husband's affair last season, but we had to hear her lie about her circumstances all last year, but now are suppose  to feel sorry for her this year cause she's decided it's her storyline.
I thought they were even separated last season, but just were pretending to be together for another storyline.
And sorry, but her hair is just terrible this season. I'm not sure which look is worst though, all the extensions or the platinum blond color.

Why or why do we have to have Tamra again on this season? She's wiling to do anything to try and keep on the show and have a story line.
I wish the storyline was all the ladies just casting her aside.
Way too much information offering Anal sex for drinking privileges - but at least Eddi turned her down.
Interesting that he was will to exchange it for church attendance - the hypocrisy for attending with her is too much for him.
And then the worst offence - she just couldn't wait to throw Kelly under the bus while trying to blame Vicki for just that. Good on Vicki to bring it up that even though they had discussed the issue and agreed to keep it off air, Tamra just couldn't wait.
Tamra never forgives or forgets - she's still bitter about Kelly and their fight in Ireland.


----------



## TC1

Vicki's entire role on this show is to bring things up and then say she was just repeating it. Like, Kelly and her cocaine problem, Eddie being gay, David beating Shannon and now this "train" story (threesome). So she lets something slip and then spends the whole season/screeching saying it's "just what she heard"  no wonder she was demoted from housewife.


----------



## Swanky

Kelly and the doc are over already lol


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Vicki's entire role on this show is to bring things up and then say she was just repeating it. Like, Kelly and her cocaine problem, Eddie being gay, David beating Shannon and now this "train" story (threesome). So she lets something slip and then spends the whole season/screeching saying it's "just what she heard"  no wonder she was demoted from housewife.


I agree.
What I think is funny is that Vicki referred to it as “train.”  Running train is miles away from a threesome...but she is the one who used “circle jerk” without knowing what it meant!


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Yes that was bizarre!  And all the ladies kissing, licking faces...


I don't understand the licking.  One of my friends years ago licked my cheek at a party and I almost slapped her back.  I can't stand anyone touching my face, much less licking it!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> Something is fishy with the Burke family’s business....the husband just looks shady. What’s with that rope necklace. Yuck!


He kind of reminds me of a used car salesman.


----------



## Gal4Dior

purseinsanity said:


> He kind of reminds me of a used car salesman.


He’s giving me the Jim Bellino vibe! Lol


----------



## swags

limom said:


> What is the deal with the new family?
> They are starting a clothing company with the former ballerina?
> This show is better than ambien at this time. I snoozed like a baby off/on.


I'm not sure whats going on there. The husband must be successful but he's another one that seems effeminate.
Was also confused about the daughter. Is she an anorexic dancer with her own brand?


----------



## sgj99

RE:  Tamra & Eddie's sex life
anyone who needs to talk about it all the time doesn't have a great sex life.  they like to make it sound like they get it on all the time and have crazy freaky sex.   i'm guessing it's every other Tuesday at 9pm, strictly missionary-style


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> RE:  Tamra & Eddie's sex life
> anyone who needs to talk about it all the time doesn't have a great sex life.  they like to make it sound like they get it on all the time and have crazy freaky sex.   i'm guessing it's every other Tuesday at 9pm, strictly missionary-style



....even less..


----------



## SJerseyMommy

Gina is a mess. Her hair looks awful this season and that in combination with the leopard coat she wore at Tamras looked awful. 

Also-why is her house such a mess? I get it she’s still unpacking but there’s piles of clothes thrown all over everywhere. Who moves like that?


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I'm not sure whats going on there. The husband must be successful but he's another one that seems effeminate.
> Was also confused about the daughter. Is she an anorexic dancer with her own brand?


I was a little confused myself as the daughter didn't even seem to know WTF her own "marketing team" was doing?. Their daughter had an eating disorder so they started her a business?..She just sat there clapping after the video of her own brand was shown acting like this is the first time she'd heard of it. Very odd.


----------



## Florasun

This makes me like Gina more:
 (Sorry if it has already been posted)
https://www.instagram.com/tv/B1cGKKrHpja/?igshid=179ve7b6l5csp


----------



## baghagg

Florasun said:


> This makes me like Gina more:
> (Sorry if it has already been posted)
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B1cGKKrHpja/?igshid=179ve7b6l5csp


Yes, I saw this in real time and I was impressed as she has some acting skills (separate and apart from her LI accent).


----------



## limom

So Gina got 10k from child support/alimony after being married for 8 years.
I am mad as hell that we did not get to hear him talk. Matt is kinda hot.
Also, she knew all along that he was cheating. They were already separated, imo.
Why do we get stuck with this person? She brings nada to the franchise and now she will never leave.
Bring back Heather and her designer ice cubes!
If I want to hear an atrocious LI accent, I just need to go to the south shore and hang out at Jones Beach.
I do not like her or Emily. Their story lines suck,imo.


----------



## Florasun

Maybe she could take Bethenny’s place on RHoNY.  (jk)


----------



## Gal4Dior

SJerseyMommy said:


> Gina is a mess. Her hair looks awful this season and that in combination with the leopard coat she wore at Tamras looked awful.
> 
> Also-why is her house such a mess? I get it she’s still unpacking but there’s piles of clothes thrown all over everywhere. Who moves like that?


She’s looking like a poor man’s version of lady Gaga. She was much prettier last year. I guess being on the show changed her “style” for the worse.


----------



## Stephie2800

LVSistinaMM said:


> She’s looking like a poor man’s version of lady Gaga. She was much prettier last year. I guess being on the show changed her “style” for the worse.



I don’t think that she had any ‘style’ to begin with tbh.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Stephie2800 said:


> I don’t think that she had any ‘style’ to begin with tbh.


You are probably right. This season she just looks like a hot mess.


----------



## jiffer

Vicki is a vile nasty person. Even if Kelly did the things Vicki claimed she did it's still not Vicki's place to talk about it. Kelly is just as nasty and hateful to everyone. I think she was skirting the train issue and being way to defensive about it. She probably did a train but its still no one's business. I feel bad for Kelly's daughter for having a disaster of a mother.


----------



## lulilu

jiffer said:


> Vicki is a vile nasty person. Even if Kelly did the things Vicki claimed she did it's still not Vicki's place to talk about it. Kelly is just as nasty and hateful to everyone. I think she was skirting the train issue and being way to defensive about it. She probably did a train but its still no one's business. I feel bad for Kelly's daughter for having a disaster of a mother.



It was Tamra who brought up the subject initially and later on discussed it in more detail.  Not Vicki.  Tamra is an expert at deflecting blame on others -- she's done it since the beginning of RHOC.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> It was Tamra who brought up the subject initially and later on discussed it in more detail.  Not Vicki.  Tamra is an expert at deflecting blame on others -- she's done it since the beginning of RHOC.


Yes!  And, strategically, Bravo never shows Tamra actually saying it - you simply hear her voice while the cameras are not on her.  That's how you know it's all preordained/scripted, etc.  Agreeing to all this while having a school age daughter is bizarre..


----------



## jiffer

lulilu said:


> It was Tamra who brought up the subject initially and later on discussed it in more detail.  Not Vicki.  Tamra is an expert at deflecting blame on others -- she's done it since the beginning of RHOC.



You are right. Tamara is very good at stirring the pot. She is a sh@t starter.


----------



## bisbee

I can’t believe Emily thought it would be a good thing to dance in a Vegas show for her husband.  Does she know who she is married to?  First, he doesn’t seem thrilled with her and second...he is MORMAN!!!

Could this really be thought up by the producers?  Well, of course, but she is really stupid to go along with it.  REALLY stupid.


----------



## jiffer

bisbee said:


> I can’t believe Emily thought it would be a good thing to dance in a Vegas show for her husband.  Does she know who she is married to?  First, he doesn’t seem thrilled with her and second...he is MORMAN!!!
> Could this really be thought up by the producers?  Well, of course, but she is really stupid to go along with it.  REALLY stupid.




I agree the producers thought that up. I think she is grasping for straws because her marriage is in serious trouble.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

baghagg said:


> Yes!  And, strategically, Bravo never shows Tamra actually saying it - you simply hear her voice while the cameras are not on her.  That's how you know it's all preordained/scripted, etc.  Agreeing to all this while having a school age daughter is bizarre..



Exactly! I’m watching it now and it was tamra who said the word “train” but they didn’t show her face when she said it.


----------



## rockhollow

good lord - I was screaming at the TV that no one brings up that it's Tamra that is stirring the talk of Kelly.
Yes, Vicki did have some weird convoluted talk about Kelly, but it's Tamra that is keeping the story going!
Production seems hell bent on trying to make Vicki the villain and protecting Tamra - and I guess that makes all the other ladies afraid of her in case they are targeted.

We can all see that there's trouble with Emily and Shane, that marriage is suffering the looks like it's going the way of the 'housewife curse' of the show.
I think Shane would rather be shot than go and see Emily dance in Vegas in a strip show - we can all see that - this is got to be one of the most stupid storylines on the show.
And we all know that Shane won't be attending, but I suppose all the women will be there.

Kelly is not doing herself any favours being on this show. She has no self-control, and just keep showing herself in a bad light.
And it's disgusting that she uses her young daughter as her confidant. It was shocking when Tamra was talking to her and she said 'oh she know all about this (her daughter).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamara, the bible toting instigator...  same crap, different season with her


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Tamara, the bible toting instigator...  same crap, different season with her


Tamra, to me, is one of those "religious" people who pretend to be devout but are about as immoral and unethical as they get.  Makes for good TV, I suppose, but I wouldn't want "friends" like that!


----------



## TC1

Tamra is only religious when it suits her.


----------



## swags

I thought the religion was just a story line for Tamra but Eddie did say he didn't want to go to church.
They are being ridiculous with this train thing. 
Lets talk about not talking about the train on camera. 
Emily even took time out of her pout fest to bring it up.


----------



## bagsforme

How stupid is them bringing it up ON camera  then saying lets never talk about it.   

I could tell there was marriage problems with emily and husband last year.


----------



## Tivo

Anyone can see the “Housewives” road ends on a cliff. Emily should know better.


----------



## bisbee

Wow...Bronwynn’s mother Is a piece of work...


----------



## TC1

Shane is still an a-hole
Braunwynn's mom is ridiculous


----------



## blkbarbie310

I LOL'd when Braunwynn got called out for her lies. I was thinking cue up the tears and of course the tears came. LOL!!!


----------



## rockhollow

yes, only Emily was surprised that Shane was such a dick upon his return from the hotel stay.
When they hugged  when she (Emily) first arrived couldn't have been more uncomfortable - makes you wonder if they have ever even had a physical relationship - we know all the children were IVF - and didn't Emily say that they got engaged via a text message or something?

It looks like there is going to be a problem with Gina now becoming friends with Shannon for Emily.
Emily came on the show supposedly being Tamrat's friend, but that hasn't really panned out, and Gina seemed to be her main contact with the show.

Lots of chuckles from me with Brownwind being caught up in lying - and is production heavily involved with this happening? How did Tamrat get copies of the texts between Brownwind and the outcast cast members?

Was the date scene with Kelly and her Doctor because she doesn't have anyone else on the show to discuss her feeling with?  At least better than Kelly confining in that young daughter.


----------



## Florasun

More speculation that Emily and Shane’s marriage is in trouble. I hope she dumps him and finds someone who will treat her right.
https://okmagazine.com/photos/rhoc-...cryptic-instagram-post-marriage-issues-shane/


----------



## bagsforme

Speculation?  It couldn't be more obvious.  He even said on show in the interview he wasn't excited to be home.   Just get a divorce already.   What a piece of ****.  Emily is so stupid to even try to make it work.

Was Browyn contacting the other girls to get dirt on them?  Or maybe she was looking for advice from them to see what to do on the show? 

Kelly should be getting to the bottom of where the train rumor started.  How does that kind of rumor even begin.  There must be some sort of truth to it.   Something like that doesn't just come out of nowhere.  
What happened to her boyfriend surgeon?  Saw article he was cheating her or was only using her for the show.


----------



## Florasun

I get tired of these women tamra trying to “slut-shame” each other. It’s so high-school.  tamra trying to get Gretchen drunk and raped, and spreading rumors, is worse than Kelly having sex with multiple partners, if she actually did that.


----------



## TC1

Tamra has no storyline anymore, period. She's just messy and hides behind it being "true" she can go anytime.


----------



## legaldiva

Whether Kelly had a train or not--who even cares?  I'm so sick of RH shows turning into mean girls free-for-alls because these women are aging and desperate not to lose their "spot" of Bravolebrity.
Clean house.  I can barely watch anything but Dallas anymore and that's saying a lot.


----------



## baghagg

I'm not crazy about the three newbies, but I do feel sorry for each of them for different reasons.  Gina's husband essentially dumped her 3,000 miles away from home, family and friends with three very young children; Emily just seems completely out of sync with all others and isn't at all housewife "material" (for better and for worse) and it just makes her seem like an outcast, sadly; and Braunwyn just seems sad to me.  Her mother seems to suck the oxygen (figuratively speaking) out of any room she enters; poor Braunwyn appears to know she's always cast in her mother's shadow. Her mother's need for constant attention and admiration combined with a weird, lonely childhood is just a recipe for disaster.

Ps. Not sure if it's already been addressed, but hoping Gina ordering a Long Island Iced Tea in a previous episode was just a silly joke, because that's a crazy strong alcoholic beverage that only teenagers consumed (and would subsequently regurgitate lol) in the early 80s!  I can't think of a single adult ordering or drinking them.

The train story is waaaaaaaaaaay too contrived between Kelly, Tamra, Vickie, et al., to be real.  Sorry, they all seem to be acting their "part."


----------



## swags

They already had a housewife with an eccentric mom on a few years ago. Lydia. This latest one with the yarn in her hair looks like a character on a kids tv show. I'm already over the Brauwyn scenes. Go take care of all those kids.


----------



## lulilu

I find women like Braunwyn's (and Lydia's) mom revolting.  The thirst is unbearable.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I find women like Braunwyn's (and Lydia's) mom revolting.  The thirst is unbearable.


Same here. Wtf is she wearing that huge EGO necklace for?
It is one thing for Betsy Johnson to wear the hair and colorful clothing as she is a clothing designer and it is her look but that woman? It makes no sense.
I feel sorry for Brawynn, she had no mother growing up and she now is being verbally abused by that *****.
So Sharon is going back to her hypochondriac ways? I can’t wait.


----------



## TC1

Quite a few gossip sites have posted that Shane failed the bar exam. Looks good on him, smug bastard. I can't stand him on this season.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Quite a few gossip sites have posted that Shane failed the bar exam. Looks good on him, smug bastard. I can't stand him on this season.


Yeah, he should not be on the show. 
Emily needs to back his bags and send him to his parents house/hotel/jump off spot permanently.
Their poor kids.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Yeah, he should not be on the show.
> Emily needs to back his bags and send him to his parents house/hotel/jump off spot permanently.
> Their poor kids.



I wonder if Emily is ready to give up the lifestyle that Shane/his parents provide.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I wonder if Emily is ready to give up the lifestyle that Shane/his parents provide.



I often think that may be why she hasn't left already.... she puts up with far more than any woman should, IMHO.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Same here. Wtf is she wearing that huge EGO necklace for?
> It is one thing for Betsy Johnson to wear the hair and colorful clothing as she is a clothing designer and it is her look but that woman? It makes no sense.
> I feel sorry for Brawynn, she had no mother growing up and she now is being verbally abused by that *****.
> So Sharon is going back to her hypochondriac ways? I can’t wait.


In every scene with Braunwynn's mother, I can't help but think, "This woman is a medical doctor?"  If I went in for an appointment, and she walked in, I'd think I was being punked!  How can anyone take her seriously?  And she can't even acknowledge her daughter's obviously painful childhood.  Hopefully she's more empathetic with her patients!


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> In every scene with Braunwynn's mother, I can't help but think, "This woman is a medical doctor?"  If I went in for an appointment, and she walked in, I'd think I was being punked!  How can anyone take her seriously?  And she can't even acknowledge her daughter's obviously painful childhood.  Hopefully she's more empathetic with her patients!



The woman is awful.  Hideous.


----------



## lucydee

Out of all the women in Beverley  Hills, you mean to tell me they couldn't  find anyone else who wants to do the show that is not a train wreck?
Her mom and her need to go, very bad casting!


----------



## limom

lucydee said:


> Out of all the women in Beverley  Hills, you mean to tell me they couldn't  find anyone else who wants to do the show that is not a train wreck?
> Her mom and her need to go, very bad casting!


Judging from the recent castings( Emily+Gina) and now Brawinn, it seems like Bravo can’t get worthwhile women anymore.
Who would want to be bothered for so little money and take a hit in their reputation?


----------



## lucydee

limom said:


> Judging from the recent castings( Emily+Gina) and now Brawinn, it seems like Bravo can’t get worthwhile women anymore.
> Who would want to be bothered for so little money and take a hit in their reputation?


Do they pay that little?


----------



## kramer125

lucydee said:


> Do they pay that little?



In Gina's divorce paperwork, it said she made something like 87k last year.  The newbies don't make a whole lot.


----------



## chaneljewel

I ff every scene with Braunwyn’s mother.  I can’t stand to look at this aging woman in her kid induced costume. Pathetic.  Looks like she’s a clown going to entertain a bunch of children at a party. It’s all for attention and I can’t be part of it.  
As far as Shane, he’s a egotistical jerk.  Emily is too pretty and smart to be around him. I can’t imagine how she could ever fall for him as he treats her so badly. She needs to get her act together and dump him before her children realize how he treats their mom. Can’t be good for the boys or her daughter.  
This show needs a good clean up of housewives. Tamra and Shannon are nothing but gossiping trouble makers.    Their scenes are boring and usually predictable.  I’ve gotten so that I ff most of this show so am watching very little, but still know what’s happening...and none of it is good.


----------



## Prufrock613

As soon as this show has its finale, I’m sure we’ll see a divorce filing with Emily and that maggot.


----------



## limom

Prufrock613 said:


> As soon as this show has its finale, I’m sure we’ll see a divorce filing with Emily and that maggot.


Hopefully. He is odious.
I think the main reason that Emily  has a hard time moving on, is that she adores his family.
She knows that his family will side with him, no matter what and that she will lose the emotional support and mothering she gets from Shane’s mother.
Emily has to know that he is emotionally abusing her and especially their young daughter. It is unacceptable, imho.
I read somewhere that he failed the bar yet again. The man needs to give it up for a while. He can’t make the Ca bar.
The text that he shared from Emily showed that she is no shrinking Violet herself.
That three Amigas sketch is tired as fuc$!


----------



## Swanky

He’s showing all those kids how a man should treat a woman... grotesque cycle.


----------



## legaldiva

I guess I'm at hte point where I  have to accept that even my beloved Real Housewives have a life cycle.  OC is currently in the death grips of irrelevance.  For what I loved about the franchise that it showed all-female casts navigating life, friendships & career in the context of aging and American cultural materialism, I cannot keep watching how desperate it's getting.  Drunken women in their 60s frozen faced screeching about being "tres amigas" is the last straw.  Educated, ambitious BREADWINNING women like Emily so insecure that they allow a national audience to watch as a deadbeat, insensitive husband demeans her from every angle.  Gina in so much denial.  I can't even finish that descriptor.  It's so painful!
I shall watch til the end, but I no longer approve.  This is getting ugly.


----------



## haute okole

What is equally disturbing is how poorly behaved the children are on camera.  Can you imagine living in that chaos?  The only children that were respectful of their parents were Yolanda’s in BH.  Braunwyn’s eldest daughter seems OK so far, and Vicki’s daughter seems nice, but I don’t watch anymore.  I am beginning to think that Andy hates women and just wants to watch stupid losers scream at each other over ridiculous things.  He wants us to laugh at them, especially the OC and ATL girls.


----------



## limom

Last night épi was painful. Emily dancing was cringe worthy. 
At least, Shane showed up in Vegas with flowers. He did not look too happy about making the trip.
Can’t recall the rest, I was dozing off and on!


----------



## TC1

Tamra once again stirs the pot by suggesting to Shannon she has a brain bleed...(of course your vision is blurry, you just took your contacts out) then gets Shannon loaded in the car and proceeds to call Vicki to rat out Kelly's behaviour. Who would ever want that woman as a 'freind"?
Emily's 4 steps on stage in front of her in-laws was awful.
That hotel is a dive.


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Tamra once again stirs the pot by suggesting to Shannon she has a brain bleed...(of course your vision is blurry, you just took your contacts out) then gets Shannon loaded in the car and proceeds to call Vicki to rat out Kelly's behaviour. Who would ever want that woman as a 'freind"?
> Emily's 4 steps on stage in front of her in-laws was awful.
> That hotel is a dive.


It looked like the old Rio Hotel? The outside look scary. The suite, at least, was nice. It’s definitely not “housewives” worthy from the looks of the lobby.

Emily is an awful dancer...it was totally cringeworthy seeing her up on stage dancing in front of her in-laws! Although Gina is being snarky, she is right - what on earth was Emily thinking? How does she not know her husband would not be into this? He’s a huge prude. I do give props to Emily for wanting to dispel body image issues, but this couldn’t be done in another show that wasn’t designed to give “her father-in-law a boner” per Tamrat? Lol


----------



## legaldiva

LORD HAVE MERCY, THE OC IS REVIVED.
I, for one, thoroughly enjoyed how awful last night's episode was.  Tamra is the WORST.  She egged Shannon on straight to Urgent Care.  And Kelly predicted it all.  Kelly's mocking behaviour was so cringe worthy, but the rest was so bad it was a satire of itself.  I literally cannot wait for next week.


----------



## TC1

LVSistinaMM said:


> It looked like the old Rio Hotel? The outside look scary. The suite, at least, was nice. It’s definitely not “housewives” worthy from the looks of the lobby.
> 
> Emily is an awful dancer...it was totally cringeworthy seeing her up on stage dancing in front of her in-laws! Although Gina is being snarky, she is right - what on earth was Emily thinking? How does she not know her husband would not be into this? He’s a huge prude. I do give props to Emily for wanting to dispel body image issues, but this couldn’t be done in another show that wasn’t designed to give “her father-in-law a boner” per Tamrat? Lol


The Rio is still there..This hotel opened in 1969, used to be the Las Vegas Hilton. By the looks of the decor it hasn't been updated since  Shane saying don't send me the bill... Obviously Bravo wouldn't pay for a nice hotel with only those 3 going.
If Emily was so happy with her body she wouldn't be posting on IG every time she loses a few inches. She's talking out of both sides of her mouth on this. But it's her only story line *shrug*


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> The woman is awful.  Hideous.


The relationship between them is deplorable.


----------



## rockhollow

I wish that I could believe Emily when she talks about doing things to show that's she's ok with having a bigger body type then all the border-line anorexic ladies on the show, but I just don't.
She is just milking this concept for a storyline.
And then on top of it, allowing her creep of a husband to continually degrade and belittle her on national TV to stay relevant on the show is pathetic.
Shane might have showed up in Vegas with flowers, but it certainly wasn't to support her - just another chance to abuse her some more.

Tamra is just pure evil - that is one scary woman!
I was almost feeling sorry for Shannon - Tamra was positively gleeful with her comments about a 'brain bleed', knowing that the hypochondriac Shannon would latch onto her words.


----------



## limom

More of the same.
Season preview.


----------



## Tivo

That looks awful. At this point it’s all so fake and mean spirited that it’s boring.
Everybody is super aware of the camera and keeping their spot for the next season.


----------



## rockhollow

That clip was too much!
I agree Tivo, it looks like all the ladies are willing to do just about anything to keep their spot on the show.
It's seems like the norm for the housewife show now that the more vile and mean you can be to each other is points scored to stay on the show.
I don't mind seeing them get drunk, but what can't they enjoy themselves while at it, instead of it just turning into a screaming match and an excuse for them to get real nasty.
Seeing that clip does not make me look forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## limom

While I admit laughing when Tamra drunk fell, it seems like the show is becoming even more vulgar than ever.
Vicki gesturing a blow job was incredibly crude., imho.


----------



## baghagg

Omg they haven't stopped fighting this entire episode!  Can't even stand their voices anymore!  If tonight's episode doesn't convince anyone that it's all loosely staged and scripted, ...
Shannon was borderline smiling in the hospital when police were mentioned, like she couldn't hold back her laughter.  Because it's all scripted and she was breaking character.


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly is a SCUMBAG.  She makes me physically ill.  I can't watch this garbage any more.  This show is no longer a guilty pleasure, it's just guilty.


----------



## limom

The screeching is out of control and the storylines not enjoyable.
From the preview, it looks like they all have a drinking problem.
This show has jump the shark completely.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Y’all if Kelly ever spoke to me the way she does these woman or laid a hand on me, I would knock her the f*** out


----------



## swags

I didn't make it thru the episode. When Kelly was explaining why she's accomplished and Gina is not, I had to stop.


----------



## imgg

x


----------



## rockhollow

This was just a terrible episode. I''m not sure how Bravo thought that grown women screaming at each other at a Wellness/Meditative Retreat was entertaining.
I was embarrassed for them, even though they were not.
I've never been fond of Kelly, and the more we see of her, the more I feel justified in not liking her.
Her voice is so grating, and her behaviour at this retreat is beyond bad.
I know that she's held a grudge against Shannon from the Ireland trip, and we sure see it in last night's episode.
Everyone was well aware that Shannon would overreact.
And again, Tamra slides under the radar, even though she again is the instigator in this sh*t storm.
She's equally (if not more) to blame for the whole breakdown of Vicki and Kelly.

And the more I see of Brownwind the less I like!


----------



## pursegirl3

After this last episode I am done. I can't give ratings to a show that supports physical violence from one of it's cast members continually then saying "I was just kidding ".


----------



## Gal4Dior

I actually got a headache as a result of watching that last episode. Kelly is TRULY a nut job! I thought she had redeemed herself last season by taking her kid to the soup kitchen and being the voice of reason, but she is right back to first season nastiness! She is a really ugly person inside, to say the things she says. She is NOT accomplished, she married well.


----------



## rockhollow

I liked how they would keep cutting over to show the staff at the retreat during many of the screaming matches between the women - lots of mortified looks - hard to feel zen with all that yelling.
Usually at that kind of retreat there is no liquor, but they probably couldn't get the women to attend without it.

And this seems like just the tip of the iceberg with the drinking and screaming for the rest of the season.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The way these GROWN A$$ WOMAN act is freaking mortifying.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> I actually got a headache as a result of watching that last episode. Kelly is TRULY a nut job! I thought she had redeemed herself last season by taking her kid to the soup kitchen and being the voice of reason, but she is right back to first season nastiness! She is a really ugly person inside, to say the things she says. She is NOT accomplished, she married well.


I laughed when she said she's accomplished because she "has millions" and "multiple homes".  You got them in your divorce b**ch!  You didn't do anything to earn them except marry an older man, you gold digger!


----------



## baghagg

Just when I thought this season couldn't get any worse..  production decides to put disgusting,ugly bees onscreen, close ups, over and over again.  Wtf how much more can we bear????


----------



## Gal4Dior

Braunwyn and threesomes. I had to rewind because she said it so nonchalant, I almost missed it! I’m guessing there is a whole LOT that we don’t know about Braunwyn and we’re about to find out this season!!


----------



## bagsforme

I can't take the screeching especially from Shannon.  The tres amigo thing is like high school mean girls.  How can Kelly forgive Vicky?  I won't be watching anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it must be a rite of passage for Tamra to show her Jesus Jugs at least once every season


----------



## bisbee

baghagg said:


> Just when I thought this season couldn't get any worse..  production decides to put disgusting,ugly bees onscreen, close ups, over and over again.  Wtf how much more can we bear????


Gee...you really don’t like bees!  I didn’t think they were ugly and disgusting.  The OC housewives, however, are pretty disgusting.  I may be abandoning them for good very soon,


----------



## TC1

Kelly trying to milk Braunwyn at the table was a little over the top. Vicky is just throwing crap out at this point to try to keep a story line for herself. Tamra running to everyone with the "I told her not to say that" comment to dredge up the fighting again is unnecessary.


----------



## sgj99

Worse than the fact that Kelly is a miserable human being, she’s quite possibly the world’s worst mother.  The way she speaks with her teenage daughter really really bothers me.  She has conversations that one should have with a friend not their child.


----------



## legaldiva

It's funny how class and trash are trigger word subplots on RHOD, and yet on OC--it's like trash class 101.  I mean, who exposes their bare breast to demo lactation at a dinner table.  In public.  I swear, this whole franchise has my jaw on the floor for how tasteless these women can be.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> Worse than the fact that Kelly is a miserable human being, she’s quite possibly the world’s worst mother.  The way she speaks with her teenage daughter really really bothers me.  She has conversations that one should have with a friend not their child.


ITA!  And I think Jolie here is only 12?  WTH?  Maybe when you're both adults, but speaking like that with your 12 year old is totally inappropriate.


----------



## purseinsanity

legaldiva said:


> It's funny how class and trash are trigger word subplots on RHOD, and yet on OC--it's like trash class 101.  I mean, who exposes their bare breast to demo lactation at a dinner table.  In public.  I swear, this whole franchise has my jaw on the floor for how tasteless these women can be.


It's like the countess sang (badly), "Money can't buy you class".  Or pretend money, in some of their cases.


----------



## Prufrock613

LVSistinaMM said:


> Braunwyn and threesomes. I had to rewind because she said it so nonchalant, I almost missed it! I’m guessing there is a whole LOT that we don’t know about Braunwyn and we’re about to find out this season!!


Me, too!  I was ...where did this come from.  I’m sure all of her children will appreciate this comment


----------



## pjhm

From the little we’ve seen her, Jolie appears to be a lovely little girl. Her father must have the biggest impact on her because she’s more mature than her own mother.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Prufrock613 said:


> Me, too!  I was ...where did this come from.  I’m sure all of her children will appreciate this comment


They are probably thinking which one of “mommy and daddy’s friends” have had Hotel night sleepovers on daddy’s bday. ​


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> Braunwyn and threesomes. I had to rewind because she said it so nonchalant, I almost missed it! I’m guessing there is a whole LOT that we don’t know about Braunwyn and we’re about to find out this season!!


Maybe she's more like her mother, and not so straight laced after all!  
I was confused though...how can she claim to be straight, yet the threesome is "about her" and not her husband?


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe she's more like her mother, and not so straight laced after all!
> I was confused though...how can she claim to be straight, yet the threesome is "about her" and not her husband?


Braunwyn’s revelation was a real turn off to me, the entire episode was cringeworthy. I can’t believe I’m actually watching this show!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe she's more like her mother, and not so straight laced after all!
> I was confused though...how can she claim to be straight, yet the threesome is "about her" and not her husband?


I'm sure there are a lot of straight couples that have some girl on girl action once in awhile. Clearly she's mostly the beneficiary of it and her hubby just likes to watch.


----------



## bisbee

TC1 said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of straight couples that have some girl on girl action once in awhile. Clearly she's mostly the beneficiary of it and her hubby just likes to watch.


I don’t know that there are a lot of couples who participate in threesomes, but does she think this information will never reach her children?  Or does she not care?


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I don’t know that there are a lot of couples who participate in threesomes, but does she think this information will never reach her children?  Or does she not care?



If she says this on tv, what more does she say at home, around her kids?


----------



## swags

Why are they showing these women naked now? I don’t want to see that!
Nor do I want to kind of see lactation at the dinner table.
The show has gone really vulgar.


----------



## TC1

bisbee said:


> I don’t know that there are a lot of couples who participate in threesomes, but does she think this information will never reach her children?  Or does she not care?


My reply was to the post that said "how can she claim to be straight?" not necessarily the amount of couples that have threesomes.
 I'm sure her older children will be made aware she said this. I feel bad for the conversations that will follow with their peers.


----------



## swags

The girl on girl thing is for the husband.  You know, when having seven kids isn’t quite enough.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> The girl on girl thing is for the husband.  You know, when having seven kids isn’t quite enough.


That extra special gift for when the ugly shell necklaces aren't cutting it anymore


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of straight couples that have some girl on girl action once in awhile. Clearly she's mostly the beneficiary of it and her hubby just likes to watch.


I'm sure a lot of couples do.  I just don't see how if you experiment on the side, even occasionally, you'll fully straight?  If you're even slightly interested in the same sex, I don't think you're straight straight?  But whatever.  If it works for them, good for her.  Not sure I'd want to hear my mother announce it on tv, if I was one of her kids though


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Why are they showing these women naked now? I don’t want to see that!
> Nor do I want to kind of see lactation at the dinner table.
> The show has gone really vulgar.


The women being naked is unfortunately not a new thing.  Tamra likes to be naked at least once every season.  The lactation thing was absolutely disgusting.  These women are totally uncouth.


----------



## TC1

Once again Shane is an a-hole and chastising Emily for what/how much food she was ordering. He was much nicer to Gina and her Matt issues than any of his own spouses concerns about their marriage.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Once again Shane is an a-hole and chastising Emily for what/how much food she was ordering. He was much nicer to Gina and her Matt issues than any of his own spouses concerns about their marriage.


We’ve seen a lot of Housewives’ husbands acting like they have no respect nor sympathy for their spouses. Looks to me like another divorce is coming to OC. Pathetic fools alll!


----------



## TC1

I dunno, Emily seems like one of these "I stayed for the kids" types. Unless Shane initiated things. 
Weird to see Jesus Jugs back..must want to be back as a "friend" now that Jim is done bossing her around.


----------



## sgj99

Shane and Emily are already doing damage control, there was an article somewhere that I read where she spoke about how great their marriage is now, that Shane seeing himself on television has been such an eye-opening experience and allowed him to adjust his behavior.  Also, of course, some of the problem of how he's perceived is Bravo's fault because it's bad editing for him ... blah, blah, blah ...


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> Shane and Emily are already doing damage control, there was an article somewhere that I read where she spoke about how great their marriage is now, that Shane seeing himself on television has been such an eye-opening experience and allowed him to adjust his behavior.  Also, of course, some of the problem of how he's perceived is Bravo's fault because it's bad editing for him ... blah, blah, blah ...



I hope Shane has turned a new leaf.  And I am sure Bravo is not doing him any favors with the editing, but if he didn't say the stuff he does, there would be nothing to edit.


----------



## sgj99

yes, you can't edit into the footage what wasn't filmed in the first place - on one of the reunions someone's husband said that's the advice the men give each other and pass it down.
I'm not sure Shane's personality can change that much, i think he really is just a sarcastic a**hole.


----------



## Coco.lover

Braunwyn shares too much. I do remember someone on here saying she and her husbands are swingers when she was introduced on the show


----------



## Gal4Dior

Did Braunwyn just say that Eddie and Tamra have threesomes, too? Did I hear that correctly? I feel like she is a whole box of messy secrets. Nothing ever is as it seems with her...


----------



## swags

My favorite this season is Archie. What a pretty dog!


----------



## swags

LVSistinaMM said:


> Did Braunwyn just say that Eddie and Tamra have threesomes, too? Did I hear that correctly? I feel like she is a whole box of messy secrets. Nothing ever is as it seems with her...


What I got from the conversation is that they'd like to include Tamra in their threesome but they couldn't do that to Eddie. They are some gross people for discussing that on camera with all those kids. Their photo shoot was awful. Does Bravo ever fire a housewife mid season? That would be great.


----------



## elle-mo

Braunwyn is a self admitted liar, can't believe anything that comes out of her mouth-well except that she's a liar!


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> My favorite this season is Archie. What a pretty dog!


 I love Archie!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> Did Braunwyn just say that Eddie and Tamra have threesomes, too? Did I hear that correctly? I feel like she is a whole box of messy secrets. Nothing ever is as it seems with her...


I heard that too.  On the other hand, Tamra said Eddie wouldn't like that at all, so who knows?  Between all the anal and threesome talk, I am now forbidden from watching this show until my kids are asleep.


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> I heard that too.  On the other hand, Tamra said Eddie wouldn't like that at all, so who knows?  Between all the anal and threesome talk, I am now forbidden from watching this show until my kids are asleep.


I caught it as well... And I, too, have to wait until children are in bed..lol


----------



## pjhm

It struck me that Tamra, not wanting to look like a prude, made it seem like she’d be all for it except that Eddie would not approve. She didn’t have the guts to just say  “Not my thing”


----------



## Gal4Dior

swags said:


> What I got from the conversation is that they'd like to include Tamra in their threesome but they couldn't do that to Eddie. They are some gross people for discussing that on camera with all those kids. Their photo shoot was awful. Does Bravo ever fire a housewife mid season? That would be great.


I think she was wearing what Kathryn Dennis wore for the Southern Charm season finale. I thought that dress was totally inappropriate for any outside outing on a woman in her 20s, let alone a woman in her 40s wearing it for a family photo shoot! When I first saw her in that dress, I thought she was going to film a scene hooking up with hubby, so I thought it was really sexy and classy - then I saw that she was posing with her kids - well boy was I wrong!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

elle-mo said:


> Braunwyn is a self admitted liar, can't believe anything that comes out of her mouth-well except that she's a liar!


I think her wholesome family front is a sham, if she lies so easily to her friends, I can’t imagine what is going on in her deluded mind. Plus that love shack apartment of hers just looked skiivy- tacky furnishings from the clearance bin at Cost Plus World Market.


----------



## pjhm

LVSistinaMM said:


> I think her wholesome family front is a sham, if she lies so easily to her friends, I can’t imagine what is going on in her deluded mind. Plus that love shack apartment of hers just looked skiivy- tacky furnishings from the clearance bin at Cost Plus World Market.


Yeah, reminded me of the sex room the witch from a few seasons ago on BH had, and soon after we read they got a divorce. The hedonistic tendencies of these people often turns to ashes.


----------



## baghagg

LVSistinaMM said:


> I think she was wearing what Kathryn Dennis for the Southern Charm season finale. I thought that dress was totally inappropriate for any outside outing on a woman in her 20s, let alone a woman in her 40s wearing it for a family photo shoot! When I first saw her in that dress, I thought she was going to film a scene hooking up with hubby, so I thought it was really sexy and classy - then I saw that she was posing for her kids - will boy was I wrong!!!


I KNEW I saw that strange frock somewhere - very good observation, LVSistina!  Yes, completely inappropriate for family fun and very attention seeking like all else she does (including having 7 children)..  I guess she can't get enough... attention, that is lol!


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> It struck me that Tamra, not wanting to look like a prude, made it seem like she’d be all for it except that Eddie would not approve. She didn’t have the guts to just say  “Not my thing”


Maybe it is her thing?


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe it is her thing?


Well, you may be on to something after tonight's episode..


----------



## lulilu

Every time I watch, I think it can't be as bad as it's been.  Tonight was disgusting.


----------



## Gal4Dior

WTAF did I witness in tonight’s episode?  
Is that considered foreplay between Tamrat and Brownwind?? Those two will do anything to stay relevant for the show. It’s such trash now.

I can’t believe I actually agreed with Icky and crazy Kelly this episode!


----------



## MKB0925

I was cringing through the whole thing and all I thought of was Braunwyn and Tamra's kids..having their mothers act like this on TV! I mean if you want to do that and have threesomes etc...more power to you but now everyone and your kids know about it!

And did they have to show the Tamra and Eddie bathtub flashbacks..


----------



## lulilu

MKB0925 said:


> I was cringing through the whole thing and all I thought of was Braunwyn and Tamra's kids..having their mothers act like this on TV! I mean if you want to do that...more power to you but now everyone and your kids know about it!
> 
> *And did they have to show the Tamra and Eddie bathtub flashbacks..*



Bravo will stoop to anything.  I really only watch with one eye while I am on my computer.  I have to look away too often.  I saw them rolling around on the floor and have no idea what was going on.


----------



## bagsforme

I fast forwarded through most of tonight episode.  I'm not a prude but the sex toys, rolling around in restaurant.  These girls are trying way to hard.  I'm sure its funny to them but watching it is cringe worthy.


----------



## lulilu

bagsforme said:


> I fast forwarded through most of tonight episode.  I'm not a prude but the sex toys, rolling around in restaurant.  These girls are trying way to hard.  I'm sure its funny to them but watching it is cringe worthy.



Yes!  Had blocked the sex toys scenes from my mind.  That was a birthday, not a bachelorette party, of a 50 year old woman.  Who does that?


----------



## sgj99

Vicki always complains when someone is the center of attention, she hates when someone is so over-the-top with their behavior that they become the star attraction.  I've always found this interesting because Vicki is the same way.   So if she can't be the Queen for a Day than she's going to take all her marbles and go home.


----------



## pjhm

Duplicitous Tamra, in one scene she’s taking Gina’s side against Emily, and in another she’s siding with Emily against Gina. Who could trust this gal? 
The show is now down to the level of cheap pornography . Imagine dining in that restaurant when these fools come in blowing whistles........


----------



## bisbee

I just watched part of last night’s episode.  I’m done...I can’t watch anymore.  I only got as far as the screaming in the restaurant.  I won’t be wasting any more time...just canceled the series recording.


----------



## swags

Earlier seasons used to focus much more on their home and work lives with some socializing mixed in, it was more entertaining.
Now it’s all drunken outings. I wouldn’t be surprised if Brownwind and Tamra actually have sex on camera.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Well, you may be on to something after tonight's episode..


Oh Lordy.  I haven't seen it yet, and after reading everyone's comments, I'm not sure I should!


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Oh Lordy.  I haven't seen it yet, and after reading everyone's comments, I'm not sure I should!


Brace yourself...  It's a s#*t show!


----------



## egak

I don't think I'll watch anymore, last nights episode was just plain bad.


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Brace yourself...  It's a s#*t show!


It’s sensory overload. The screeching is deafening and the story line is vulgar, no longer relaxing, watch something else!


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Brace yourself...  It's a s#*t show!


OMG you weren't kidding!  I just kept thinking that if I was a patron in any of those places where they caused a scene, I would've complained.  I couldn't believe people were laughing and clapping.
And Brawnwynn was practically dry humping Tamra and what?  Licking her boobs?  In public?  And she claims she's straight?  And did Tamra say there's nothing wrong with threesomes every once in awhile?  I really don't care what consenting adults do in the privacy of their own home, but it's revolting in public. I don't care to see it.


----------



## TC1

Kelly offering guys money to make out with Shannon was so tacky. Can you imagine if a guy was doing that? MMmm, no thanks. This episode was beyond cringeworthy.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Pure trash, wow! 
Dude that made out with Shannon was so paid


----------



## TC1

The conflict with the OC fashion lady had to be staged.
Dr Deb is obnoxious.
I can't muster one iota of sympathy for Ryan "no one gave me the building blocks for life"


----------



## lulilu

I don't know if the fashion lady was staged, but "Dr Deb" clearly will do anything to be on camera.  She is an embarrassment to watch.

And Braunwyn is trying way too hard to keep her place on the show.  She is crazy too.

Is anyone else sick of these HWs making their daughters models?  smdh


----------



## Gal4Dior

Dr. Deb is an attention whore, it appears that the apple doesn’t fall from the tree. Brown Wind was as crazy as Kelly this episode, she looked like a crazed figure skater in that outfit.

Also, what made Gina think those thin, pale blonde extensions would make her look good? She has some serious issues with good taste. 

Ryan disgusts me. I know it must not have been easy growing up with a teen mom in a broken home, but sometimes you just have to nut it up and take responsibility for your actions, because you’re an adult and you have a young child. He doesn’t know who he is and he seems like a guy who is easily brainwashed. I don’t know how many crazy things he’s done over the course of this show that showed that his good judgement is indeed, very questionable!


----------



## swags

So Brown wind cowers and cries when another housewife accuses her of lying but she is a bad ass if a security person asks her very bizarre looking mom where she is going? 
What exactly is wrong with Ryan other than not being given the proper building blocks? He is getting tattoos removed and is political but Tamra didn't say what the problem was. Does he work? Does he see his daughter?


----------



## TC1

I would imagine Ryan is doing the bare minimum (as always) appearing on cameras a few times for a paycheck. Hopefully that goes to child support.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> Dr. Deb is an attention whore, it appears that the apple doesn’t fall from the tree. *Brown Wind was as crazy as Kelly this episode, she looked like a crazed figure skater in that outfit.*
> 
> Also, what made Gina think those thin, pale blonde extensions would make her look good? She has some serious issues with good taste.
> 
> Ryan disgusts me. I know it must not have been easy growing up with a teen mom in a broken home, but sometimes you just have to nut it up and take responsibility for your actions, because you’re an adult and you have a young child. He doesn’t know who he is and he seems like a guy who is easily brainwashed. I don’t know how many crazy things he’s done over the course of this show that showed that his good judgement is indeed, very questionable!


YESSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, I am less of a person for watching this show but it was such a mess I couldn’t look away! 

I literally can’t with Dr. Deb, how much time does it take for her to get dressed, extraordinary! 

I never liked Simon but I do think he tried to give Ryan the “building blocks to life”, as in structure and a job. Ryan was just too spoiled to put his head down, work and follow rules, not surprised he can’t get his act together.


----------



## luckylove

These building blocks to life....its never too late to learn and grow. He needs a mentor or life coach. The pieces he missed out on are attainable.


----------



## Porschenality

Ryan is an adult. There’s simply no excuse for his immaturity at this point.


----------



## purseinsanity

Porschenality said:


> Ryan is an adult. There’s simply no excuse for his immaturity at this point.


Exactly.  Puh leeze.  So you were raised by a single mom...just like millions of others.  Simon was a pompous jerk, but I think he tried to teach Ryan some responsibility and maturity.  Ryan just wasn't having it.  Ryan is a great example of an entitled a-hole, who thinks he's constantly owed something.  People have it much worse.  Shut up and go to work.


----------



## Florasun

Jim Edmonds has filed for divorce from MKE. Guess Vicki called it. 
https://okmagazine.com/photos/rhoc-meghan-king-edmonds-jim-edmonds-split-argument-cops-divorce/


----------



## imgg

Florasun said:


> Jim Edmonds has filed for divorce from MKE. Guess Vicki called it.
> https://okmagazine.com/photos/rhoc-meghan-king-edmonds-jim-edmonds-split-argument-cops-divorce/


I think Meagan is crazy and he is apathetic and probably a serial cheater. He should have never married her or anyone for that matter. I don’t feel sorry for Meagan though, she is set for life which is what she wanted anyway and the attention.


----------



## TC1

Jim was having an affair with the nanny (Carly) who is Meghan's cousin. That guy is a PIG.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Jim was having an affair with the nanny (Carly) who is Meghan's cousin. That guy is a PIG.


OMG, I thought her cousin was her Nanny at one point but wasn’t sure she still worked for them.  

I saw a comment on the Daily Mail article that said he had a bunch of pics of the Nanny on his Instagram and sure enough I looked and he posted an 8 photo tribute to her on her bday, raving about how amazing she was and great to the family etc.  I find that odd AND not all the pics contained his children with her, some were just of her!!!  I just looked at his Insta again and he went private....he is a messy fool!


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> OMG, I thought her cousin was her Nanny at one point but wasn’t sure she still worked for them.
> 
> I saw a comment on the Daily Mail article that said he had a bunch of pics of the Nanny on his Instagram and sure enough I looked and he posted an 8 photo tribute to her on her bday, raving about how amazing she was and great to the family etc.  I find that odd AND not all the pics contained his children with her, some were just of her!!!  I just looked at his Insta again and he went private....he is a messy fool!


Yeah, I saw a post that said.."oh, Jim made an ode to Carly on her bday..was cheating with her and now she deleted her Insta" and Meaghan replied with a *thumbs up* emoji. 
I see Enews is posting that same info now.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Jim was having an affair with the nanny (Carly) who is Meghan's cousin. That guy is a PIG.


Meghan knew what she was getting into.  It's not like the guy didn't have a reputation before.  And I'm sorry, but if you marry a pro athlete, a rock star, or someone else who has women throwing themselves at them, there's very few who won't succumb.


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> Meghan knew what she was getting into.  It's not like the guy didn't have a reputation before.  And I'm sorry, but if you marry a pro athlete, a rock star, or someone else who has women throwing themselves at them, there's very few who won't succumb.


I totally agree.  Also, according to the article I read, both the nanny and Jim denied anything happened between them.  I can see Meagan imagining it and then convincing herself its true, then blasting it on social media (which she did) to get attention.  Not saying Jim is not a cheat and probably did (maybe not with the nanny, but who knows) but Meagan is kind of crazy and does seem like a total narcissist.  Too bad children were involved.


----------



## CeeJay

How many kids does he have? .. like 5 or more?  There's just so much $$$ that can be spread around .. but what I love is that Jim cheated on his first wife with .. wait .. Meghan!!!!  So, what makes her think that he wouldn't do that to her?  A leopard does not change its spots ..


----------



## Mrs.Z

CeeJay said:


> How many kids does he have? .. like 5 or more?  There's just so much $$$ that can be spread around .. but what I love is that Jim cheated on his first wife with .. wait .. Meghan!!!!  So, what makes her think that he wouldn't do that to her?  A leopard does not change its spots ..


Meghan is his third wife, I believe he had two kids with wife #1, two with wife #2 and three with Meghan.  I’m sure they had a prenup, I think she mentioned it on the show.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> How many kids does he have? .. like 5 or more?  There's just so much $$$ that can be spread around .. but what I love is that Jim cheated on his first wife with .. wait .. Meghan!!!!  So, what makes her think that he wouldn't do that to her?  A leopard does not change its spots ..


I think I read he had 5 before Meghan.  Once a cheater, always a cheater.


----------



## baghagg

I do believe MK had an end goal with this guy, it was written all over her during her first season on RHOC.  I always found her to be supremely narcissistic, so they had that in common..  It could never end well, handwriting on the wall, etc..


----------



## Florasun

CeeJay said:


> How many kids does he have? .. like 5 or more?  There's just so much $$$ that can be spread around .. but what I love is that Jim cheated on his first wife with .. wait .. Meghan!!!!  So, what makes her think that he wouldn't do that to her?  A leopard does not change its spots ..


“If they’ll cheat with you, they’ll cheat on you.” I think I heard that on Dr. Phil.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and as I predicted, Jim says "*she'll have to start worrying about $$$*" .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ghan-King-emotionally-exhausting-control.html


----------



## swags

Best part of recent episode was Gina calling Brownwind an a$$hole!


----------



## purseinsanity

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...plit/on-jim-saying-carly-was-like-a-daughter/

Interesting how she states "I did sign a prenup but it doesn’t pertain to child support or custody."  Hence the great desire to have as many kids as possible!

I normally feel badly for anybody being cheated on, but with Meghan I feel like she knew what she was getting into, and was such a condescending know it all that I don't really feel badly for her at all.


----------



## sgj99

I must be dense but I don’t understand 1.) why Braunwynn spoke about public school, it had nothing to do with Gina’s kid whose not even in school.  And 2.) why did Gina flip out about it??


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> I must be dense but I don’t understand 1.) why Braunwynn spoke about public school, it had nothing to do with Gina’s kid whose not even in school.  And 2.) why did Gina flip out about it??


Gina thought Brandwyn was pulling rank on her with the public school comment, and Branwyn inserts herself in conversation just to prove she’s relevant . Branwyn has an air of superiority and Gina has an inferiority complex so doubt they will ever get along.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> I must be dense but I don’t understand 1.) why Braunwynn spoke about public school, it had nothing to do with Gina’s kid whose not even in school.  And 2.) why did Gina flip out about it??


Because the producers told them to


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Because the producers told them to


LOL!


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Because the producers told them to





purseinsanity said:


> LOL!



It's so disappointing that practically everything these women do or say is driven by production.  Nothing real about these housewives.


----------



## Coco.lover

This season is snooze fest. Tamra hasn't changed a bit, Kelly is off the rails crazy, Brauwynn is irrelevant, Gina is a ticking time bomb, Emily is stuck in a loveless marriage, and Shannon I have nothing to say.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I found Shane’s behavior toward Emily at the date night dinner to be mentally abusive.  My heart broke for her, I wanted to give her a hug and say maybe you put on 20 pounds bc your husband is a jerk!!!!


----------



## baghagg

While i


Mrs.Z said:


> I found Shane’s behavior toward Emily at the date night dinner to be mentally abusive.  My heart broke for her, I wanted to give her a hug and say maybe you put on 20 pounds bc your husband is a jerk!!!!


While I agree with you , Emily needs to "grow a pair"  and not play the victim.   She's too needy..


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> While i
> 
> While I agree with you , Emily needs to "grow a pair"  and not play the victim.   She's too needy..


Yes!


----------



## lulilu

While I agree Emily needs to slap Shane down (metaphorically), she isn't going anywhere.  His parents support their entire lifestyle.  She won't leave that.


----------



## Swanky

It’s not easy for everyone to bail on a asshat spouse that’s probably mindf*cked her pretty good, especially when kids are involved. I know from experience. Hopefully therapy will give her what she needs to leave.


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> I found Shane’s behavior toward Emily at the date night dinner to be mentally abusive.  My heart broke for her, I wanted to give her a hug and say maybe you put on 20 pounds bc your husband is a jerk!!!!





baghagg said:


> While i
> 
> While I agree with you , Emily needs to "grow a pair"  and not play the victim.   She's too needy..





lulilu said:


> While I agree Emily needs to slap Shane down (metaphorically), she isn't going anywhere.  His parents support their entire lifestyle.  She won't leave that.





Swanky said:


> It’s not easy for everyone to bail on a asshat spouse that’s probably mindf*cked her pretty good, especially when kids are involved. I know from experience. Hopefully therapy will give her what she needs to leave.



I agree with you all.  I felt very sorry for her, but she needs to stand up for herself, but I feel she never will because she loves his family.  What I don't understand though, is if your hubby is an a-hole, why in the world would you want to bring yet another child into that loveless marriage?  You already have 3.  He's not going to get better with a fourth!  It'll probably get worse.  Children don't "save" unsalvageable marriages.


----------



## Coco.lover

Shane was CRUEL. But as you said she won't leave. She says he is a great dad and didnt she say once she didn't have that so she loves having a big family. She also said I think it was a previous season that she wont give up her lifestyle so she stays close to his family. Very low self esteem. It's sad to watch quite frankly. 


lulilu said:


> While I agree Emily needs to slap Shane down (metaphorically), she isn't going anywhere.  His parents support their entire lifestyle.  She won't leave that.


----------



## Coco.lover

Did I miss something!? She wants another kid?


purseinsanity said:


> I agree with you all.  I felt very sorry for her, but she needs to stand up for herself, but I feel she never will because she loves his family.  What I don't understand though, is if your hubby is an a-hole, why in the world would you want to bring yet another child into that loveless marriage?  You already have 3.  He's not going to get better with a fourth!  It'll probably get worse.  Children don't "save" unsalvageable marriages.


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> Did I miss something!? She wants another kid?


Yes.  They flashed back to it in this week's episode.  Shane saying how he has no desire for another child and Emily crying.  She's mentioned how she wants to give her daughter a sister.  Like that'll solve everything.


----------



## Coco.lover

The flashback to last season right when she talks about the embryo right. Her daughter has a sister, from Shanes first marriage. 


purseinsanity said:


> Yes.  They flashed back to it in this week's episode.  Shane saying how he has no desire for another child and Emily crying.  She's mentioned how she wants to give her daughter a sister.  Like that'll solve everything.


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> The flashback to last season right when she talks about the embryo right. Her daughter has a sister, from Shanes first marriage.


Good point!  I wonder how often his other kids are around?  How many others does he have anyway.


----------



## Coco.lover

He has two daughter's, I saw on her IG and I think they live in Utah. 


purseinsanity said:


> Good point!  I wonder how often his other kids are around?  How many others does he have anyway.


----------



## Coco.lover

Maybe this was already posted but I just saw it.
https://radaronline.com/photos/rhoc-emily-simpson-divorce-husband-shane-accused-abuse-drugs/


----------



## baghagg

Coco.lover said:


> Maybe this was already posted but I just saw it.
> https://radaronline.com/photos/rhoc-emily-simpson-divorce-husband-shane-accused-abuse-drugs/


"Mother"???  OMG


----------



## TC1

That article also said Shane just took the bar exam again in July and is waiting for results... I thought he failed 3 times and wasn't allowed more attempts?
Shane is so swarmy.


----------



## baghagg

Crazytown:

https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...orce-welfare-check?cid=soc_fb_Bravo_RHOC_Dish


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> That article also said Shane just took the bar exam again in July and is waiting for results... I thought he failed 3 times and wasn't allowed more attempts?
> Shane is so swarmy.


The article was from September, so maybe he has since failed


----------



## purseinsanity

Interesting...

https://pagesix.com/2019/11/04/brau..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_4623582


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Crazytown:
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...orce-welfare-check?cid=soc_fb_Bravo_RHOC_Dish


I wish they'd keep their dirty laundry out of the press.  They both must like attention to have every little detail publicized.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> "Mother"???  OMG


LOL I didn't know what you meant until I read the article!  So creepy when people refer to their spouses like that.  Unless I'm telling my child, "Go ask Daddy", I would never call my husband "Daddy".  So icky.


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> Maybe this was already posted but I just saw it.
> https://radaronline.com/photos/rhoc-emily-simpson-divorce-husband-shane-accused-abuse-drugs/


I completely believe the emotionally abusive part!


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> I wish they'd keep their dirty laundry out of the press.  They both must like attention to have every little detail publicized.



I completely agree - she digs lots of attention, seems to crave it.



purseinsanity said:


> LOL I didn't know what you meant until I read the article!  So creepy when people refer to their spouses like that.  Unless I'm telling my child, "Go ask Daddy", I would never call my husband "Daddy".  So icky.



Hahahaha yes indeed!


----------



## rockhollow

I want to feel sorry for Emily, but that girl isn't going anywhere unless he kicked her out, and I don't think that will happen - his mother wouldn't like that. She wants to whine and complain, but won't do anything about it.
And what happened to her 'I like my size'? She now seems unbelievable miserable about her size and sorry - but seems to have a thousand excuses.
I used to like her more last season, but not so much this season.
And I would have slapped Tamrat up the side of her face, if she's made those faces when Emily was at the gym.


----------



## bisbee

And these are the reasons why I no longer watch this show.  I will read about it, but won’t subject myself to watching these awful women.


----------



## coutureinatl

Kelly's engaged 
https://people.com/tv/rhoc-kelly-dodd-engaged-boyfriend-rick-leventhal/
RHOC's Kelly Dodd Is Engaged to Fox News' Rick Leventhal After 3 Months of Dating: 'I'm Beyond Excited for Our Future Together

https://people.com/tv/rhoc-kelly-dodd-engaged-boyfriend-rick-leventhal/


----------



## Coco.lover

This guy is CRAY CRAY!


coutureinatl said:


> Kelly's engaged
> RHOC's Kelly Dodd Is Engaged to Fox News' Rick Leventhal After 3 Months of Dating: 'I'm Beyond Excited for Our Future Together
> 
> https://people.com/tv/rhoc-kelly-dodd-engaged-boyfriend-rick-leventhal/


----------



## lulilu

coutureinatl said:


> Kelly's engaged
> RHOC's Kelly Dodd Is Engaged to Fox News' Rick Leventhal After 3 Months of Dating: 'I'm Beyond Excited for Our Future Together
> 
> https://people.com/tv/rhoc-kelly-dodd-engaged-boyfriend-rick-leventhal/





Coco.lover said:


> This guy is CRAY CRAY!



That is one massive diamond.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Some men really like crazy chicks!


----------



## TC1

Tamra is really milking this Ryan story line. She had on her IG yesterday "pray for Ryan" *link in bio* umm, no Tamra, you get paid for clicks..that's not helping Ryan 
I wonder if Kelly will move.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Tamra is really milking this Ryan story line. She had on her IG yesterday "pray for Ryan" *link in bio* umm, no Tamra, you get paid for clicks..that's not helping Ryan
> I wonder if Kelly will move.


I didn't realize a prayer required a link?


----------



## purseinsanity

coutureinatl said:


> Kelly's engaged
> RHOC's Kelly Dodd Is Engaged to Fox News' Rick Leventhal After 3 Months of Dating: 'I'm Beyond Excited for Our Future Together
> 
> https://people.com/tv/rhoc-kelly-dodd-engaged-boyfriend-rick-leventhal/


She was smart to get her alimony up front!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Tamra is really milking this Ryan story line. She had on her IG yesterday "pray for Ryan" *link in bio* umm, no Tamra, you get paid for clicks..that's not helping Ryan
> I wonder if Kelly will move.


Then Eddie basically says get over yourself and be a man, which is what everyone is thinking...oh snap.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Then Eddie basically says get over yourself and be a man, which is what everyone is thinking...oh snap.



Eddie has gotten dragged all over the internet for this.  How insensitive blah blah blah.  IMO, Eddie was right -- be an adult and get over yourself.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Eddie has gotten dragged all over the internet for this.  How insensitive blah blah blah.  IMO, Eddie was right -- be an adult and get over yourself.


Sadly, Ryan has very little direction nor ambition - no one can give these things to you; they come from within.  To blame his mother, step father/lack of father for this is just a crutch.  He doesn't know what he wants, thus has no idea what to do with himself.  He also seems to have depression, for which only he can seek help. It's going to take a lot of soul searching, self awareness, motivation and *effort* for him to turn his life around. Tamra is right to be concerned.  At least she's trying to help.


----------



## rockhollow

I wish I just could support Tamra trying to do someone for her son for depression. Depression is serious stuff - but, but, I don't think that Tamra is capable of doing the right thing for the right reason.
If this is a serious heath issue for Ryan, that last place Tamra should have him is on a reality show, and using him for a storyline.
I don't know any of these people personally, and base all my information from watching them on the show. so that's what I have to talk about.
You (tamra and the other ladies as well) CHOOSE to be on this type of show and allow your life to become public and with that -  allow all us strangers to comment.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> I wish I just could support Tamra trying to do someone for her son for depression. Depression is serious stuff - but, but, I don't think that Tamra is capable of doing the right thing for the right reason.
> If this is a serious heath issue for Ryan, that last place Tamra should have him is on a reality show, and using him for a storyline.
> I don't know any of these people personally, and base all my information from watching them on the show. so that's what I have to talk about.
> You (tamra and the other ladies as well) CHOOSE to be on this type of show and allow your life to become public and with that -  allow all us strangers to comment.


You make a very good point:. TV is the LAST place upon which this should be played out...


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I wish I just could support Tamra trying to do someone for her son for depression. Depression is serious stuff - but, but, I don't think that Tamra is capable of doing the right thing for the right reason.
> If this is a serious heath issue for Ryan, that last place Tamra should have him is on a reality show, and using him for a storyline.
> I don't know any of these people personally, and base all my information from watching them on the show. so that's what I have to talk about.
> You (tamra and the other ladies as well) CHOOSE to be on this type of show and allow your life to become public and with that -  allow all us strangers to comment.


That’s how felt when Kim Richards was on RHOBH.  She was a mess and probably a liability...but Kyle needed a storyline.  Kim was clearly not in her right mind and I doubt anyone (cough, Kyle) tried to dissuade her.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> That’s how felt when Kim Richards was on RHOBH.  She was a mess and probably a liability...but Kyle needed a storyline.  Kim was clearly not in her right mind and I doubt anyone (cough, Kyle) tried to dissuade her.


Yes I agree..


----------



## pjhm

Coco.lover said:


> This guy is CRAY CRAY!


His last marriage didn't last very long, she's a scary nut case, dating for only 3 months, don't like their odds.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I wish I just could support Tamra trying to do someone for her son for depression. Depression is serious stuff - but, but, I don't think that Tamra is capable of doing the right thing for the right reason.
> If this is a serious heath issue for Ryan, that last place Tamra should have him is on a reality show, and using him for a storyline.
> I don't know any of these people personally, and base all my information from watching them on the show. so that's what I have to talk about.
> You (tamra and the other ladies as well) CHOOSE to be on this type of show and allow your life to become public and with that -  allow all us strangers to comment.


Well said!  I feel badly for him if he is suffering from depression, but as you said, the last place he should be is getting his therapy televised.  He needs to get real help.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> His last marriage didn't last very long, she's a scary nut case, dating for only 3 months, don't like their odds.


Really?  I've never heard of him before Kelly.  Sometimes two nuts belong together!


----------



## Gal4Dior

lulilu said:


> That is one massive diamond.


That is one massive nose on Leventhal. Holy jeebus.


----------



## MKB0925

rockhollow said:


> I wish I just could support Tamra trying to do someone for her son for depression. Depression is serious stuff - but, but, I don't think that Tamra is capable of doing the right thing for the right reason.
> If this is a serious heath issue for Ryan, that last place Tamra should have him is on a reality show, and using him for a storyline.
> I don't know any of these people personally, and base all my information from watching them on the show. so that's what I have to talk about.
> You (tamra and the other ladies as well) CHOOSE to be on this type of show and allow your life to become public and with that -  allow all us strangers to comment.


I was thinking the same thing as I was watching this scene...why is this being filmed and just for Tamra's benefit for the show!


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> Really?  I've never heard of him before Kelly.  Sometimes two nuts belong together!


Yes, shocked me, he’s a very even handed reporter. I wonder if he ever watched this show, seems like she would scare him to death with her temper. Ramona Singer introduced them at a party in the Hamptons, maybe that’s all we need to know!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> Really?  I've never heard of him before Kelly.  Sometimes two nuts belong together!


Every pot has a lid!


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Every pot has a lid!


Prufrock I LOVE this!!!!!!


----------



## Prufrock613

baghagg said:


> Prufrock I LOVE this!!!!!!


My Mum always would say that phrase - and she is correct!


----------



## coutureinatl

pjhm said:


> His last marriage didn't last very long, she's a scary nut case, dating for only 3 months, don't like their odds.


Not to mention the fact that he is based in NY so how much time have they even spent together?


----------



## pjhm

coutureinatl said:


> Not to mention the fact that he is based in NY so how much time have they even spent together?


Right, and her daughter is in school LA so I don’t give this budding romance six months, hope I’m wrong.


----------



## kramer125

Radar is reporting that Shane failed the bar AGAIN.


----------



## absolutpink

kramer125 said:


> Radar is reporting that Shane failed the bar AGAIN.



I saw that too. Maybe it’s time for him to give up!


----------



## pjhm

kramer125 said:


> Radar is reporting that Shane failed the bar AGAIN.


Do we know how many times he’s sat for it? In any event, bet he gets even meaner.....


----------



## rockhollow

pjhm said:


> Do we know how many times he’s sat for it? In any event, bet he gets even meaner.....



You got that right, if we thought he was bad before.....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn Shane it’s NOT that hard, I passed on the first try


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Damn Shane it’s NOT that hard, I passed on the first try


I mean to be fair CA is the hardest in the country, up there with NY.  But geesh!!!!  damn dude... it's supposed to be 3rd times a charm, 4th time just give it up.


----------



## Prufrock613

They need to set fire to this show and never look back- ugh.


----------



## TC1

Of course it was just "someone at the restaurant" that released this footage of Tamra saying Kelly threw her mom down the stairs....Def not someone from production to stir the pot


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> They need to set fire to this show and never look back- ugh.


Yes, I fell asleep while watching and missed about 20-25 minutes of it-don't know how episode ended and really don't care!


----------



## sgj99

i liked it so much better when everyone gets along and has fun.  i can't keep up with who is pissed at whom any more.


----------



## Megs

Are these franchises just losing it - it’s all been going on way too long and now they have to over force drama? It’s always been silly but I find much of it ridiculous at this point. 

They all have major problems and flaws but Kelly is all over the place, am I right??


----------



## pjhm

Megs said:


> Are these franchises just losing it - it’s all been going on way too long and now they have to over force drama? It’s always been silly but I find much of it ridiculous at this point.
> 
> They all have major problems and flaws but Kelly is all over the place, am I right??


Yes-story line is terrible as proven by the fact that I keep falling asleep during the episodes, and the show isn't on that late at night, either!


----------



## Prufrock613

Megs said:


> Are these franchises just losing it - it’s all been going on way too long and now they have to over force drama? It’s always been silly but I find much of it ridiculous at this point.
> 
> They all have major problems and flaws but Kelly is all over the place, am I right??


Kelly should be institutionalized, arrested or something by this point.   Ugh


----------



## TC1

Shawn and Braunwyn have a house in Miami, so why were they staying at a hotel?


----------



## egak

I'm tired of seeing Tamra on my tv. Please do not come back next season.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

egak said:


> I'm tired of seeing Tamra on my tv. Please do not come back next season.



They will have to fire her because she isn't giving up her spot.


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> Shawn and Braunwyn have a house in Miami, so why were they staying at a hotel?



I don't know if he's just weird being in front of the cameras, but Braunwyn's husband has such a weird vibe about him.


----------



## rockhollow

OMG, I couldn't image going on holidays with this bunch of ladies.
All that loud arguing they do in public is just too much.
I did have to laugh at Brownwind arriving at the airport and driving them in the convertibles - she couldn't have chosen worst.

And Kelly negative attitude - you can see she just wants to ruin anything and everything about the trip.
I did agree about her hair comments about Shannon and Gina, but would have just kept that opinion to myself.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> OMG, I couldn't image going on holidays with this bunch of ladies.
> All that loud arguing they do in public is just too much.
> I did have to laugh at Brownwind arriving at the airport and driving them in the convertibles - she couldn't have chosen worst.
> 
> And Kelly negative attitude - you can see she just wants to ruin anything and everything about the trip.
> I did agree about her hair comments about Shannon and Gina, but would have just kept that opinion to myself.


I kept wondering where all the luggage is going in the convertibles?


----------



## swags

Kelly and Emily referring to the other housewives as seniors constantly is laughable. They are in their 40's.


----------



## lulilu

What about the hair and nose ring on Tamra's son?  His father must be freaking out.  He sure has taken advantage of Tamra's desire to be friends with her kids.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> What about the hair and nose ring on Tamra's son?  His father must be freaking out.  He sure has taken advantage of Tamra's desire to be friends with her kids.



Tamra said Spencer doesn’t speak to his Father anymore.
Kind of sad, she said neither Ryan or Spencer speak to their fathers and her daughter Sydney doesn’t speak to her


----------



## Mrs.Z

swags said:


> Kelly and Emily referring to the other housewives as seniors constantly is laughable. They are in their 40's.


Seriously, and just RUDE, we are all going to age....if you are not going to age you are going to die.


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> Seriously, and just RUDE, we are all going to age....if you are not going to age you are going to die.


I bet Emily would never say anything like that to Pari (Shane’s mom)!


----------



## swags

Tamra of course responded to the old comments with a bikini photo on social media.
The episode shone light on how messed up her children are but the old age comment is what bothered her!


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Kelly and Emily referring to the other housewives as seniors constantly is laughable. They are in their 40's.


Yea.  Kelly is in her mid 40s.  50 ain't that far away!


----------



## purseinsanity

I was in Vegas the past few days, and this morning I having a bite at the Encore, and I suddenly see a floating black Birkin over my cousin's girlfriend's head.  I was about to admire the Birkin when I hear a shrill, screeching voice and I thought to myself that sounds like Vicky.  Well, it was her!  She's actually quite tall and much thinner than she appears on TV.  Steve was with her and they were meeting up with another couple.  Side note, I saw Camille Grammer at Encore this week as well!  She was bouncing along walking and I noticed her Gucci scarf before her face.  It felt like Housewives reunion weekend there.


----------



## baghagg

https://www-realitytea-com.cdn.ampp...b-accused-of-stealing-in-mexico-she-responds/


----------



## swags

I didn't make it through last nights episode but I noticed Shannons date and I was thinking, was he on before? Duff! Where did they dig him up from? Someone there must have dusted off their old roladex.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I didn't make it through last nights episode but I noticed Shannons date and I was thinking, was he on before? Duff! Where did they dig him up from? Someone there must have dusted off their old roladex.


Kelly made a comment to Duff about how he gets around in Newport.


----------



## TC1

Emily calling Shannon and Vicki geriatric and she's the one that needs a hip replacement 
Tamra fake hiding in a bush


----------



## bisbee

TC1 said:


> Emily calling Shannon and Vicki geriatric and she's the one that needs a hip replacement
> Tamra fake hiding in a bush


Another reason why I am glad that I stopped watching.


----------



## sgj99

Tamra crying and hiding in the bushes was hysterical ... and not in a good way!  I can't believe these women sell their pride to Bravo for air-time.


----------



## TC1

sgj99 said:


> Tamra crying and hiding in the bushes was hysterical ... and not in a good way!  I can't believe these women sell their pride to Bravo for air-time.


Right? and Gina pretending not to see her at first? I mean come on, there is a camera crew in her face..and yours while you're walking.


----------



## sgj99

reunion part I:  I hate it when Vicki goes on and on about how it's her show, no one would be there without her, blah, blah, blah ... they need to cut her loose and not film her at all.


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> reunion part I:  I hate it when Vicki goes on and on about how it's her show, no one would be there without her, blah, blah, blah ... they need to cut her loose and not film her at all.


For someone who is so “fulfilled”   with her career and new man- she’s awfully concerned with petty BS.


----------



## Prufrock613

Check out Braunwyn’s tweet


----------



## sgj99

Prufrock613 said:


> For someone who is so “fulfilled”   with her career and new man- she’s awfully concerned with petty BS.


i know!!!
i don't see how her behavior on the show hasn't impacted her business negatively, i'd be wary of her selling me anything with her craziness.   and what man in his right mind would want to be associated with that, even if it is staged?  it shows you're willing to act like a complete idiot and let people think that's the real you so you can be on television.


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> i know!!!
> i don't see how her behavior on the show hasn't impacted her business negatively, i'd be wary of her selling me anything with her craziness.   and what man in his right mind would want to be associated with that, even if it is staged?  it shows you're willing to act like a complete idiot and let people think that's the real you so you can be on television.


Just like on RHONJ - who wants to go to a physician who talks about “banging” his wife?!? I’m not a prude, but some things need to be left at home


----------



## swags

I get that Vicki’s annoying but I can’t stand Braunwyn. She needs to go back to Miami and her orgy nest.
I could also use a permanent break from Tamra and her full of herself because she’s thin and fit. Her dancing at the engagement party was embarrassing. No wonder her daughter hates her. She is an embarrassment as a mom. 
I could also live without Emily and her mean little husband. 
I am getting tired of Shannon too. How are these broads so desperate? 
The only one I oddly like is Gina. She’s delusional but in a good hearted way.


----------



## swags

I saw an article where Andy defended Braunwyn. He thinks the mom and the sex pad make for good tv. GROSS ANDY! 

https://people.com/tv/andy-cohen-hints-at-casting-changes-for-rhoc-season-15/


----------



## TC1

Kelly posted the Groupon for Cut Fitness on her Twitter


----------



## rockhollow

I can't help it, I find Vicki amusing - she is the OG of the OC.
They complain about the way she carries on, but she just rolls with it, and continues.
Yes, they took her orange away, but she's still sitting next to Andy, being Vicki.


----------



## TC1

Braunwyn saying her husband is now the +1 when they go out  yeah, you're soooooo famous


----------



## Love Of My Life

I've posted before & I will post again these "women" are the worst group of women on tv in a long time
Sad & pathetic in many areas of their day to day lives....
The RHOOC needs a refreshing.. they are tired, boring, ill mannered  mean spirited, jealous, amongst other things
& the worst role models for women of a younger generation


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Kelly posted the Groupon for Cut Fitness on her Twitter


I actually looked it up on Groupon after Tamra denied being on it and sure enough, Cut Fitness is right there!


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I can't help it, I find Vicki amusing - she is the OG of the OC.
> They complain about the way she carries on, but she just rolls with it, and continues.
> Yes, they took her orange away, but she's still sitting next to Andy, being Vicki.


I like her too. No one seems to appreciate her, especially her daughter. lol


----------



## Mrs.Z

I know she’s no longer on the show but ew, just ew....these two are gross. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Edmonds-threesome-Jim-Edmonds-friend-wed.html


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> I know she’s no longer on the show but ew, just ew....these two are gross.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Edmonds-threesome-Jim-Edmonds-friend-wed.html


Holier than thou Meghan is laying it all bare.  Keep your dirty laundry private!


----------



## swags

Mrs.Z said:


> I know she’s no longer on the show but ew, just ew....these two are gross.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Edmonds-threesome-Jim-Edmonds-friend-wed.html


I saw this! What disgusting people!


----------



## baghagg

The article refers to MK multiple times as "the star" 

The only thing surprising to me about this story is that MK was ever interested in men in general (and this man in particular).


----------



## Prufrock613

The OG of OC is no more...

https://realityblurb.com/2020/01/24...her-emotional-statement-as-andy-cohen-reacts/


It’s official. *Vicki Gunvalson* is leaving *The Real Housewives of Orange County*.

Just moments ago, the O.G. of the O.C. announced her departure from the show following 14 seasons, and a year after Bravo demoted her to just a friend. Vicki shared the stunning announcement on her Instagram page.

“I will always be the OG of the OC, but it’s time to say goodbye to The Real Housewives of Orange County,” wrote Vicki on January 24. “It’s been an incredible ride for 14 years and I want thank all of you for your support, for your love and for “whooping it up” with me along the way.”

She continued, “I’ve been working on new projects that will be exciting, empowering and inspirational. My podcast with Westwood One will be launching soon and I will have much more to say about this on “Whoop it up with Vicki” . I hope you will join me with my new journey so please stay tuned.”

Vicki then went on to thank Bravo and the RHOC production company, Evolution.

“I love all my fans, and I want to thank Bravo and Evolution for this incredible experience which my family and I have will never forget,” added Vicki along with the hashtags #bravo #rhoc #whoopitipwithvicki.”

*The Top Reality TV News of the Week!*
It’s currently unknown if Bravo fired Vicki or offered her a friend role for the second straight year. If it’s the later, then Vicki’s decision to exit the show shouldn’t be surprising as she stated back in November that she would not return to the RHOC unless she was offered a full-time gig.

Last week, Radar Online reported that Vicki had been offered a friend role again although Real Housewives executive producer and Bravo host *Andy Cohen* denied the report, claiming pick up letters for the new season had yet to go out. It would definitely appear that Vicki has heard back from Bravo has she had made it clear in the last couple of weeks that she hoped to return to the show.


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> The OG of OC is no more...
> 
> https://realityblurb.com/2020/01/24...her-emotional-statement-as-andy-cohen-reacts/
> 
> 
> It’s official. *Vicki Gunvalson* is leaving *The Real Housewives of Orange County*.
> 
> Just moments ago, the O.G. of the O.C. announced her departure from the show following 14 seasons, and a year after Bravo demoted her to just a friend. Vicki shared the stunning announcement on her Instagram page.
> 
> “I will always be the OG of the OC, but it’s time to say goodbye to The Real Housewives of Orange County,” wrote Vicki on January 24. “It’s been an incredible ride for 14 years and I want thank all of you for your support, for your love and for “whooping it up” with me along the way.”
> 
> She continued, “I’ve been working on new projects that will be exciting, empowering and inspirational. My podcast with Westwood One will be launching soon and I will have much more to say about this on “Whoop it up with Vicki” . I hope you will join me with my new journey so please stay tuned.”
> 
> Vicki then went on to thank Bravo and the RHOC production company, Evolution.
> 
> “I love all my fans, and I want to thank Bravo and Evolution for this incredible experience which my family and I have will never forget,” added Vicki along with the hashtags #bravo #rhoc #whoopitipwithvicki.”
> 
> *The Top Reality TV News of the Week!*
> It’s currently unknown if Bravo fired Vicki or offered her a friend role for the second straight year. If it’s the later, then Vicki’s decision to exit the show shouldn’t be surprising as she stated back in November that she would not return to the RHOC unless she was offered a full-time gig.
> 
> Last week, Radar Online reported that Vicki had been offered a friend role again although Real Housewives executive producer and Bravo host *Andy Cohen* denied the report, claiming pick up letters for the new season had yet to go out. It would definitely appear that Vicki has heard back from Bravo has she had made it clear in the last couple of weeks that she hoped to return to the show.


Thanks for sharing, I never seem to find these articles.


----------



## swags

I wish Vicki well. 
I’d like to see Tamra and Brownwind go too. And Shannon.I kind of like Gina. Emily could stay just to see Shane be rude to her!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Tamra's out too! 

https://people.com/tv/rhoc-tamra-judge-leaving-after-12-seasons/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Tamra's out too!
> 
> https://people.com/tv/rhoc-tamra-judge-leaving-after-12-seasons/



Wow, cleaning house


----------



## pjhm

Makes you wonder if they’ve been reading our posts on TPM! If Shannon would go too, so we aren’t subject to her screeching, that’d be fine with me.


----------



## limom

Wow!
I don’t know what to think.
Are they going to go for younger people?
If so I am out.


----------



## bellecate

Maybe Vicki, Tamara and Shannon could do a spin-off. The Tres Amigo's.


----------



## Prufrock613

Shannon is the lone amiga


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Shannon is the lone amiga


So funny


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm glad Tamara is gone.  She is a sh*t stirrer.  WooHoo!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> I'm glad Tamara is gone.  She is a sh*t stirrer.  WooHoo!


Christmas came early for me- Vicktim☑️Tamrat,too


----------



## sgj99

The gossip sites say Tamra’s role was going to be reduced to “friend” and Bravo was going to use her to bridge the gap between “old and new” cast.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> The gossip sites say Tamra’s role was going to be reduced to “friend” and Bravo was going to use her to bridge the gap between “old and new” cast.


I hope they don't stop at Vicky and Tamra.  I feel like an ancient French king, "Off with their heads!"


----------



## Megs

Tamara is a sh*t stirrer, but isn't that what makes the show great?! I mean, who will they even put on the show. I liked having some of the 'originals' still!


----------



## limom

Megs said:


> Tamara is a sh*t stirrer, but isn't that what makes the show great?! I mean, who will they even put on the show. I liked having some of the 'originals' still!


I would love for them to get one of the old originals. Jeanna would be good, imho.
I guess they are counting on Kelly and Shannon to carry the show. 
While I like Emily and Long Island girl, they don’t bring much to the table, imho.
The chick with 10 thousand kids and the crazy mother is a meh at best.
The Dubrows were fantastic but I doubt that they will return.


----------



## TC1

I've read that Gina is on the chopping block as well. She's not that interesting IMO


----------



## sgj99

how about a whole new cast of say ... women who are actually married, friends and living fabulous lives?


----------



## purseinsanity

Megs said:


> Tamara is a sh*t stirrer, but isn't that what makes the show great?! I mean, who will they even put on the show. I liked having some of the 'originals' still!


It's the same thing over and over with her.  I don't think she adds much to the story line any more, except bringing up others' business.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> I would love for them to get one of the old originals. Jeanna would be good, imho.
> I guess they are counting on Kelly and Shannon to carry the show.
> While I like Emily and Long Island girl, they don’t bring much to the table, imho.
> The chick with 10 thousand kids and the crazy mother is a meh at best.
> The Dubrows were fantastic but I doubt that they will return.


I would love to have the Dubrows back!


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> how about a whole new cast of say ... women who are actually married, friends and living fabulous lives?


Are you serious?  You mean, like actual HOUSEWIVES?


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> Are you serious?  You mean, like actual HOUSEWIVES?



i know!  crazy!


----------



## lulilu

I was really disappointed to read that Braunwyn was filming with two younger (potential hire) women.  She and her mother are disgustingly thirsty.  If I never see her pretentious mother again I will be happy.  What an attention seeking phony she is.  And I don't consider myself a prude but I found Braunwyn's constant sex talk OTT and boring as well.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I would love to have the Dubrows back!


Same here and I would love to see their fabulous friends.


lulilu said:


> I was really disappointed to read that Braunwyn was filming with two younger (potential hire) women.  She and her mother are disgustingly thirsty.  If I never see her pretentious mother again I will be happy.  What an attention seeking phony she is.  And I don't consider myself a prude but I found Braunwyn's constant sex talk OTT and boring as well.


Between her and Megan and her baseball husband over sharing. Ew.
Are they thinking about their kids at all?


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> I would love for them to get one of the old originals. Jeanna would be good, imho.
> I guess they are counting on Kelly and Shannon to carry the show.
> While I like Emily and Long Island girl, they don’t bring much to the table, imho.
> The chick with 10 thousand kids and the crazy mother is a meh at best.
> The Dubrows were fantastic but I doubt that they will return.


Uggh .. can't stand Kelly!   Would love to see the Dubrows again, but .. NOT their house!


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> Uggh .. can't stand Kelly!   Would love to see the Dubrows again, but .. NOT their *house*!


That is the best part, imho. It is so over the top and is incredibly boring to me.
Terry is one of the best characters as he is so desperate for fame and attention. 
Plus they have so many projects going on, they would not need to make up stories and situations.


----------



## Prufrock613

limom said:


> Same here and I would love to see their fabulous friends.
> 
> *Between her and Megan and her baseball husband over sharing. Ew.
> Are they thinking about their kids at all?*


I was just think about this.  Doesn’t she(Meghan) have publicist or a lawyer to tell her shut up already?  She needs damage control, big time.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I'd also like to see the Dubrows come back.  Heather can be showy and insufferable, but she is a perfect example of what a Housewife should be IMO.  Lisa Vanderpump is another example of a prime Housewife. I'm sick of seeing divorced, drama queens, who live in mediocre homes.  I want to see over the top lifestyles that most people cannot afford.


----------



## Jayne1

I'll miss Vicky.  I'm probably out.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> I'll miss Vicky.  I'm probably out.


The updated cast sounds terrible. They will probably show Braunwyn actually having an orgy.


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> That is the best part, imho. It is so over the top and is incredibly boring to me.
> Terry is one of the best characters as he is so desperate for fame and attention.
> Plus they have so many projects going on, they would not need to make up stories and situations.



Terry was like Simon from New York, another "housewife" dying for air-time.


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> Terry was like Simon from New York, another "housewife" dying for air-time.



Yet for some reason, I found Terry to be more watchable than Simon. Maybe it was because Terry at least had a sense of humor...


----------



## Tivo

luckylove said:


> Yet for some reason, I found Terry to be more watchable than Simon. Maybe it was because Terry at least had a sense of humor...


And money


----------



## MKB0925

Did anyone see Simon Barney has Stage 3 throat cancer? It appears to have mended the rifts among the family.


----------



## limom

Wow, sorry to hear that. He is a relatively young man. Hope he recovers completely.


----------



## swags

Season 1 is on today.  Everyone had their original marriages and faces.
Brauwyn really reminds me of Kimberly from season 1.


----------



## limom

Kara Keough lost her baby. 
https://people.com/parents/kara-keough-son-mccoy-dies-after-birth/


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Oh that's just heartbreaking


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> Kara Keough lost her baby.
> https://people.com/parents/kara-keough-son-mccoy-dies-after-birth/



Oh gosh, this is truly heartbreaking!


----------



## purseinsanity

I am truly embarrassed for these two.

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ips-down-dances-after-jim-reveals-girlfriend/


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> I am truly embarrassed for these two.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ips-down-dances-after-jim-reveals-girlfriend/


I never enjoyed her on RHOC and I find everything she does to be needy and self-serving, but I can't help but feel a little sorry for her.  This is just bizarre.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> I am truly embarrassed for these two.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ips-down-dances-after-jim-reveals-girlfriend/




she has always seemed cukoo for cocoa puffs to me on the show.  now she is truly looking like she is unhinged but she gets no sympathy from me.  those kids are the only ones that need it.  jim is living his life and doing what most of the world does and posts about it - she obviously can't handle it.


----------



## limom

Meh, she is doing the pillow challenge. Yes, it is a thing


----------



## TC1

Didn't Jim test positive for Covid? I'm sure I read that somewhere..


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Didn't Jim test positive for Covid? I'm sure I read that somewhere..


I read that as well


----------



## meluvs2shop

When was the last time this franchise aired or maybe I’m that much out of the loop. I feel like BH, NY and ATL are always on.


----------



## sgj99

Former HW Jenna Keogh’s ex-husband has passed away.  Matt was 64.  He had a very successful MLB career that ended with a tragic head injury.


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> Former HW Jenna Keogh’s ex-husband has passed away.  Matt was 64.  He had a very successful MLB career that ended with a tragic head injury.



Oh gosh! Too much loss in one family recently! very sad to hear.


----------



## Coco.lover

Did anyone watch last night? I can't believe I'm saying this but I miss Vicki. Gina living with her BF and her and his kids seems very fast. I wonder if its to save money?  I wish they had gotten rid of Emily and Gina instead.


----------



## TC1

I watched, very odd to have the show without them. I didn't miss Tamra, even in the flashbacks. LOL Having Jeanna Keough narrate the opening was very Desperate Housewives-esgue
All 3 are now shacked up and Braunwynn is an alcoholic? Yawn


----------



## lulilu

This show is now on my do-not-watch list.   I lost interest last season.  Don't like Emily, Braunwyn or Gina and don't care about their stories.  Kelly is off the charts obnoxious, and Shannon and her screaming and whining are impossible to watch.


----------



## jmaemonte

Another Housewives franchise I’ve removed from my watchlist as well.


----------



## bag-princess

i refuse to watch without Vicki.   yes......that is exactly what i said.


----------



## sgj99

Coco.lover said:


> Did anyone watch last night? I can't believe I'm saying this but I miss Vicki. Gina living with her BF and her and his kids seems very fast. I wonder if its to save money?  I wish they had gotten rid of Emily and Gina instead.


I wish they’d replaced Gina and Emily too.  I like the new chick but only because she obviously has the lifestyle this show is supposed to be about.  Gina, the new boyfriend, and six kids in a three bedroom townhouse is not the upscale lifestyle I want to see.  And while I’m not a fan I will give kudos to Braunwyn for admitting on camera she is an alcoholic, that was brave.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> I watched, very odd to have the show without them. I didn't miss Tamra, even in the flashbacks. LOL Having Jeanna Keough narrate the opening was very Desperate Housewives-esgue
> All 3 are now shacked up and Braunwynn is an alcoholic? Yawn


I thought that sounded like Jeanna!


----------



## TC1

sgj99 said:


> I wish they’d replaced Gina and Emily too.  I like the new chick but only because she obviously has the lifestyle this show is supposed to be about.  Gina, the new boyfriend, and six kids in a three bedroom townhouse is not the upscale lifestyle I want to see.  And while I’m not a fan I will give kudos to Braunwyn for admitting on camera she is an alcoholic, that was brave.


Meh, seems like it's a storyline for her *shrug* when they showed the preview of her mom saying she's "a lot less fun" FFS grow up.


----------



## swags

I didn’t think the first episode was bad. I don’t miss Tamra or Vicki. I hope Tamra never returns. Kelly talking about her amazing sex life was a bit much. I didn’t mind the new girl. Not sure why Emily is getting a third season.


----------



## Swanky

It started?


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> It started?


Yes, last night.. You didn't miss anything!


----------



## baghagg

Gina already shacked up with a new man and his children is bizarre beyond belief!  I feel sorry for Braunwynn - her life seems out of control on so many levels (kids, that mother, her own childhood, that husband, addiction, ..).  She also looks like she's been messing with her face - here's hoping she doesn't go overboard like Shannon appears to have (those flashbacks to Shannon's first season shows a much prettier version)

I agree with everyone that Emily and Gina seem out of place on this series.  Kelly is just Kelly, for better and for worse.  Too much chatter from her about sex with Rick. 

I got an instant sense from Elizabeth that her story runs much deeper than we'll ever know..


----------



## Coco.lover

Gina shacking up in a casita with 6 kids sounds like a nightmare to me. All those bunk beds its like camp. Just like another member here said, I like these shows for the houses and lifestyle and we got stuck with Gina regular like. Kelly is cray wondering when the divorce will come.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I didn’t think the first episode was bad. I don’t miss Tamra or Vicki. I hope Tamra never returns. Kelly talking about her amazing sex life was a bit much. I didn’t mind the new girl. Not sure why Emily is getting a third season.


When Kelly speaks so crudely about her sex life I can only think of two things:  your teenage daughter is listening, great parenting Kelly ... and, anyone who brags that much is probably grossly exaggerating the truth.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> When Kelly speaks so crudely about her sex life I can only think of two things:  *your teenage daughter is listening*, great parenting Kelly ... and, anyone who brags that much is probably grossly exaggerating the truth.


OMG yes!  I have a 15 year old daughter and she would die if I was ever on TV talking about sex.  I enjoy watching Kelly because she's actually wealthy and a total nut job, but boy is she crude, rude and downright nasty sometimes.


----------



## limom

Coco.lover said:


> Gina shacking up in a casita with 6 kids sounds like a nightmare to me. All those bunk beds its like camp. Just like another member here said, I like these shows for the houses and lifestyle and we got stuck with Gina regular like. Kelly is cray wondering when the divorce will come.


Agreed that this is a total miscast.
RH is supposed to be aspirational. She never was wealthy.
on the positive, her situation can only improve....
I can’t imagine 6 kids in such a small space...
According to Shannon, she is the only one who owns her place. She and Kelly rent.


----------



## Coco.lover

Watched it last night because there was nothing better. But Emily talking about what Sean’s job is is hilarious when her husband has no job that we know of. We all know he hasn’t passed that bar exam and that her in laws are bank rolling that life.


----------



## MKB0925

Coco.lover said:


> Watched it last night because there was nothing better. But Emily talking about what Sean’s job is is hilarious when her husband has no job that we know of. We all know he hasn’t passed that bar exam and that her in laws are bank rolling that life.



I just caught up on the episodes...I agree so ridiculous!! And how about Emily and Gina calling Braunwyn when they were drinking after that scene of B-wyn confessing to Emily that she has a drinking problem.  I may watch if I can't find anything else on but I don't feel I will be missing too much!

Southern Charm starts next week....


----------



## TC1

The only good thing about this episode was Emily calling Shawn's necklace and "immunity idol" 
Didn't Shannon say she had to move last episode because the rental she was in sold? these women are all frauds. 
I don't like the new chick, she's trying too hard


----------



## Coco.lover

I dont get it. I dont understand Shannon with the amount of $$ she got she could have purchased a home. Renting is paying someone else's mortgage. 


TC1 said:


> The only good thing about this episode was Emily calling Shawn's necklace and "immunity idol"
> Didn't Shannon say she had to move last episode because the rental she was in sold? these women are all frauds.
> I don't like the new chick, she's trying too hard


----------



## TC1

Coco.lover said:


> I dont get it. I dont understand Shannon with the amount of $$ she got she could have purchased a home. Renting is paying someone else's mortgage.


I think she did buy a home after she got the judgement from David..but before that, she rented a few different properties.


----------



## elle-mo

The new chick, Elizabeth, reminds me of Dana Wilkey (a.k.a. "These sunglasses are $25k") from ROBH.


----------



## baghagg

elle-mo said:


> The new chick, Elizabeth, reminds me of Dana Wilkey (a.k.a. "These sunglasses are $25k") from ROBH.


Good call!


----------



## limom

Coco.lover said:


> I dont get it. I dont understand Shannon with the amount of $$ she got she could have purchased a home. Renting is paying someone else's mortgage.


It is hard for her to buy and maintain a truly luxurious house on her income in Newport. It is why she is renting.
She mentioned on Jeff Lewis that she has a few business prospects and if successful she will buy.
The LI girl is keeping it real and bought what she could afford...Smart, imho.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Meh, seems like it's a storyline for her *shrug* when they showed the preview of her mom saying she's "a lot less fun" FFS grow up.



Even if it is true, I hope they don't make it the center story of the season.  yawn.  

She was on WWHL last week and the woman on with her told her that the longer she is sober, the more likely she will get more and more mad at her insane, narcissistic, critical, deflecting mother.  I loathe her attention grabbing mother.  Now if they show her fighting (and maybe wig grabbing?) her mother, that I could watch.  That woman needs to be slapped down in the worst way.

Kelly was on IG stories having Jolie say she hasn't seen her dad in months and what a deadbeat he was (according to Kelly).  And how the new DH is really the dad  now.  She is the worst.

I am always in awe that these women rent huge houses they can't afford to buy to pretend they are rich on the show.  And I will never understand how people live on the boardwalk in CA.  On the actual boardwalk.  You sit on your patio as people walk by, right next to you?  How is that enjoyable?  If she's so rich, buy one on the beach.  At least then people aren't 3 feet away from you when they walk by.


----------



## Coco.lover

Thats the one smart thing Gina did was buy a home. I despised renting, the minute I could buy I did. I live in a townhome similar to Ginas but it’s only
Me and the dog. Everyone’s life changes after divorce and you need to adjust. I could’ve have sworn Shannon she got half of that house plus a settlement. And I do agree with Gina about Brauwynn renting a HUGE mansion. Just stupid 


limom said:


> It is hard for her to buy and maintain a truly luxurious house on her income in Newport. It is why she is renting.
> She mentioned on Jeff Lewis that she has a few business prospects and if successful she will buy.
> The LI girl is keeping it real and bought what she could afford...Smart, imho.


----------



## lulilu

Coco.lover said:


> Thats the one smart thing Gina did was buy a home. I despised renting, the minute I could buy I did. I live in a townhome similar to Ginas but it’s only
> Me and the dog. Everyone’s life changes after divorce and you need to adjust. I could’ve have sworn Shannon she got half of that house plus a settlement. And I do agree with Gina about Brauwynn renting a HUGE mansion. Just stupid



And I think I read somewhere that Gina's townhouse was well over 500K.  Not so cheap (except in comparison to theirs' I guess).


----------



## sgj99

Instead of using her alcoholism as a storyline Braunwyn should have left the show to concentrate on recovery.


----------



## sgj99

Emily needs to teach her daughter to not yank on the kitten’s tail!


----------



## baghagg

Did Shannon say her father's wife is only a year older than Shannon?

_ETA:. I just rewatched the scene and I think Shannon meant that her father's wife or gf is only 10 years older than Shannon.._


----------



## baghagg

I've laughed out loud three or four times tonight so far, and it's all been over something Kelly said or did.  She may be obnoxious at times, but she can also be pretty funny


----------



## TC1

Did anyone else see Braunwyn two stepping up the stairs in her home? Whay adult walks up stairs like that? very odd...made me think that she wasn't sober and was holding her child so she didn't have proper balance.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Did anyone else see Braunwyn two stepping up the stairs in her home? Whay adult walks up stairs like that? very odd...made me think that she wasn't sober and was holding her child so she didn't have proper balance.



I was wondering if she had a foot injury or tendinitis. It can be difficult to flex foot and walk stairs with tendon problems... It didn't occur to me that she may have been less than sober, but I did find the two step odd.


----------



## Swanky

I saw that, she's pretty small and carrying a toddler up, I might have to do the same.


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> I saw that, she's pretty small and carrying a toddler up, I might have to do the same.


You'd think it being her 7th kid you could cartwheel up there with that much practice. Although, Emily called her out for having 2 nannies, so..it's possible.


----------



## Coco.lover

I thought Kelly was very entertaining last night especially with Shannons dad. I agree  Braunwyn should have quit the show to focus on her sobriety.  I dont want to be rude but I agree with Emily regarding Braunwyn she is now using others people drinking against them. She's been sober for a minute and now is all high and mighty. I also dont blame Shannon for being super pissed at her.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> Even if it is true, I hope they don't make it the center story of the season.  yawn.
> 
> She was on WWHL last week and the woman on with her told her that the longer she is sober, the more likely she will get more and more mad at her insane, narcissistic, critical, deflecting mother.  I loathe her attention grabbing mother.  Now if they show her fighting (and maybe wig grabbing?) her mother, that I could watch.  That woman needs to be slapped down in the worst way.
> 
> Kelly was on IG stories having Jolie say she hasn't seen her dad in months and what a deadbeat he was (according to Kelly).  And how the new DH is really the dad  now.  She is the worst.
> 
> I am always in awe that these women rent huge houses they can't afford to buy to pretend they are rich on the show.  And I will never understand how people live on the boardwalk in CA.  On the actual boardwalk.  You sit on your patio as people walk by, right next to you?  How is that enjoyable?  If she's so rich, buy one on the beach.  At least then people aren't 3 feet away from you when they walk by.



I agree with you on Braunwyn’s Mom, if she watches the show and has any insight, she should be embarrassed.  What a narcissistic loon.  If I were Braunwyn, I would cut her out of my life until I were stronger.  What a horrible, unsupportive wench.  With regard to Kelly, she is like Bethenny,  attractive, funny and probably intoxicatingly fun as a girlfriend, at first.  I give them 5 years. 

I dated a guy who lived on the Strand in Hermosa Beach and it was a BLAST!  We were single, partying all the time, weekends were the best because people always stopped by to say hello.  It really was some of the best times of my life.  Now as a mother of 2 teenage daughters, I thank my lucky stars that I don’t live on the Strand.  It is a constant party.  I was constantly cleaning up after strangers and my fancy espresso maker was stolen.  Lol, I remember that boyfriend buying me an airline ticket to get out of town and he flew his other girlfriend into town!  Well, that was the end of my Strand days in Hermosa Beach, but they were great for a single young person.

Emily’s kids are effing horrible, abusive brats.  The boy was kicking the puppy last season and now the girl is abusing the cat.  Effing  undignified sociopaths.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Even if it is true, I hope they don't make it the center story of the season.  yawn.
> 
> She was on WWHL last week and the woman on with her told her that the longer she is sober, the more likely she will get more and more mad at her insane, narcissistic, critical, deflecting mother.  *I loathe her attention grabbing mother.  Now if they show her fighting (and maybe wig grabbing?) her mother, that I could watch.  That woman needs to be slapped down in the worst way.*
> 
> Kelly was on IG stories having Jolie say she hasn't seen her dad in months and what a deadbeat he was (according to Kelly).  And how the new DH is really the dad  now.  She is the worst.
> 
> I am always in awe that these women rent huge houses they can't afford to buy to pretend they are rich on the show.  And I will never understand how people live on the boardwalk in CA.  On the actual boardwalk.  You sit on your patio as people walk by, right next to you?  How is that enjoyable?  If she's so rich, buy one on the beach.  At least then people aren't 3 feet away from you when they walk by.


ITA!  Dr. Deb or whatever her name is, is a quack.  I cannot stand her.  If I had a doctor's appointment, and she walked in, I'd run out screaming.  She reminds me of Raggedy Ann with that stupid hair.  

I saw that Kelly IG story and was actually shocked.  Kelly has no filter.  Why air your dirty laundry and drag your 13 yo daughter into it?  

Also agree about the boardwalk.  I've been to Balboa Island in Newport Beach where the houses are so close together, with porches/decks right on the walkway, yet cost millions of dollars.  Maybe those are for people who like to be visible and have no privacy?


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> Thats the one smart thing Gina did was buy a home. I despised renting, the minute I could buy I did. I live in a townhome similar to Ginas but it’s only
> Me and the dog. Everyone’s life changes after divorce and you need to adjust. I could’ve have sworn Shannon she got half of that house plus a settlement. *And I do agree with Gina about Brauwynn renting a HUGE mansion. Just stupid*


Yep.  Then again Braunwynn doesn't seem to be the brightest bulb.  She's annoying me more than ever.  
I can't stand Gina either, but at least she's practical.  Then again, watching practical people is not that entertaining!
Maybe they rent because it's easier to get the heck out of CA that way?


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> I've laughed out loud three or four times tonight so far, and it's all been over something Kelly said or did.  She may be obnoxious at times, but she can also be pretty funny


She's definitely entertaining.  I actually like seeing her outfits too for whatever reason.


----------



## sgj99

I don’t know too many men that will like being referred to as a “yes man.”  Kelly did a pretty good job of emasculating Rick in her interview, IMO.


----------



## TC1

Urgh. Please don't let this whole season be if/about Shannon using the word "sad" or not.


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> Urgh. Please don't let this whole season be if/about Shannon using the word "sad" or not.


I just caught up last night and was thinking the same thing....it was so drawn out! 

I agree with the others Braunwyn should not have been on the show.....I was cringing how she was acting at Shannon's party.  Not too mention common sense would tell you that you should not be putting yourself in those kinds of situations when you are newly sober.

I can't stand Gina's voice. It seem worse this season!


----------



## millivanilli

I'm just watching the last season, so Braunwyn is a new cast member for me.

Reading that she went trough a drinking phase in her life  and (me)  watching her mother acting like she is acting, leaves me understanding that drinking problem  a LOT. Really, I have a mother that is pretty comparable to her mother (more vicious, though and more mindgames going on and a lot of violence involved.. a.s.o, the list is LONG), and if I wasn't overeating to cope years of abuse, neglect and coldness, I would overdose alcohol.

So my thoughts and prayers go out to her. It will be a tough journey for her. Perhaps she'd be better off the show, focussing on her ....soul (do you say that? Over here we use that phrase).


----------



## sgj99

I can’t believe Braunwyn’s idiot husband had no clue.


----------



## bisbee

From what I can gather, Braunwynn’s drinking went on all day, every day. She said she hid bottles in her closet.  This is really a severe problem...very different from the NY women with drinking problems.  And she has 7 children to care for, even with 2 nannies...no wonder she has them!  Her mother is such a disaster...I still find it hard to believe that woman is real.  If she is, I think she should just be banished.


----------



## millivanilli

Sooo, finally (after a weekend of binge watching) I am catching up.

You see me shocked, how intense Braunwynn's drinking seemed to be. Happy for her, that she had the balls to stand up for herself and tell herself the truth.

Shocked, I am SHOCKED by the behaviour of Deb. Did I get that right, that she blackmailed her daughter? Reminds me a lot of my family, but well, it's not about me.
So I am feeling sympathy with B who might face a realy extremely difficult phase in her life and I am feeling sorry for her children. I guess, realizing, that your existence had the underlying effect (if not "cause") that your mother stopped drinking for at least a certain amount of time might cause some harm.

Gina on the other hand -I am really happy that she seemed to be the only one of that set who was smart enough to buy a home. Yes, it might be - compared to the other mansions- a little bit small, but she is an owner.

I am not familiar with "square feet" and the regular size of a home in the US, but translated into our system, the house would be around 170 sqmeter, which would be considered als "ok-ish" for 8 people, where I live. That said, I am living in the most expensive city in the world when it comes to buying a home (according to 2020 figures) so I guess we are pretty used to live in small places. 

The first thing I tried to accomplish was my home, debt free.

From that point on money started to come in. So I guess, we'll have to wait a little bit and we will see Gina thrive, financially.


----------



## millivanilli

just watching episode 4.

*snoring*
h*** please...
Don't let that season only be about "sad" or "not sad". I don't care if sad is said as long as everything is said about it. 

Perhaps these women need a little Quentin Tarratino in their lives..

Whose that?
That's zad's
Who's Zad?
Zad's dead

and sad.


----------



## sgj99

Shannon just couldn’t keep the Green-Eyed Monster from rearing its ugly head when she and Kelly went over to Elizabeth’s house.  She had such a sour look on her face.


----------



## haute okole

sgj99 said:


> Shannon just couldn’t keep the Green-Eyed Monster from rearing its ugly head when she and Kelly went over to Elizabeth’s house.  She had such a sour look on her face.


Wow, she was a mess, wasn’t she?  “My Mom had a Ferrari growing up?”  Elizabeth is clearly being self-deprecating at her house the entire time, but Shannon has to point out her superiority in every aspect over Elizabeth’s life.  Shannon is no longer the richest girl in the crowd, so she has to put down the newbie who is clearly wealthier.  But lest we forget that Shannon grew up rich, she will remind us that she has better hostess manners, better taste in cars, etc.


----------



## lulilu

I think Elizabeth is being phoney self deprecating.  How many times has she called something "bougie?"


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I think Elizabeth is being phoney self deprecating.  How many times has she called something "bougie?"


Urgh can't stand it. Whomever stated she's Dana Wiley "these sunglasses, $25,000" hit the nail right on the head


----------



## rockhollow

I wasn't going to watch this season, but being bored, I have just binge watched the latest season.
I am just a housewife junkie.

It sure seemed weird to watch the show without Vicki and Tamra - just didn't seem like Orange County without them. I was always a Vicki fan - she did some really deplorable things but I liked her.
They should have retitled the show, I don't think any of them live in Orange County.

Not looking forward to Brownwind's storyline. 
Agree with other's here, she should have left the show and worked on her sobriety - not make it her storyline.
The other ladies want to drink and party, and having her be around that won't be good - or expecting them to not drink is not going to be good either.

I think that Shannon thinks she's the grand dame now, she'll never replace Vicki.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I wasn't going to watch this season, but being bored, I have just binge watched the latest season.
> I am just a housewife junkie.
> 
> It sure seemed weird to watch the show without Vicki and Tamra - just didn't seem like Orange County without them. I was always a Vicki fan - she did some really deplorable things but I liked her.
> They should have retitled the show, I don't think any of them live in Orange County.
> 
> Not looking forward to Brownwind's storyline.
> Agree with other's here, she should have left the show and worked on her sobriety - not make it her storyline.
> The other ladies want to drink and party, and having her be around that won't be good - or expecting them to not drink is not going to be good either.
> 
> I think that Shannon thinks she's the grand dame now, she'll never replace Vicki.



I think they all live in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> I think they all live in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.


thanks, I didn't know that. I take that comment back


----------



## haute okole

sgj99 said:


> I think they all live in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.


Shannon, Kelly, Braunwyn and Elizabeth live in Newport Beach, which is the priciest neighborhood in OC.  Gina lives in Mission Viejo and Emily lives in Laguna Niquel.  The one thing about this show that is different about the other HW shows is that they don’t specify a particular city.  All these ladies actually live in Orange County, unlike the ladies in Atlanta and Beverly Hills.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I think they all live in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.


Yes.  I think Emily lives in Laguna Hills or Laguna Niguel, which is also OC.  Not sure where Gina lives?


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Shannon, Kelly, Braunwyn and Elizabeth live in Newport Beach, which is the priciest neighborhood in OC.  Gina lives in Mission Viejo and Emily lives in Laguna Niquel.  The one thing about this show that is different about the other HW shows is that they don’t specify a particular city.  All these ladies actually live in Orange County, unlike the ladies in Atlanta and Beverly Hills.


Sorry just read your post!


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Urgh can't stand it. Whomever stated she's Dana Wiley "these sunglasses, $25,000" hit the nail right on the head


Lol, I see the resemblence.  Shannon was always my favorite, but I have a feeling that she may be the victim of the dreaded bad edit this season as the senior HW.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Kelly Dodd's Mom Hospitalized with COVID, 7 Months After RHOC Star's Controversial Pandemic Claims
					

Kelly Dodd previously apologized for claiming that the coronavirus is "God's way of thinning the herd" in April




					people.com


----------



## swags

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Kelly Dodd's Mom Hospitalized with COVID, 7 Months After RHOC Star's Controversial Pandemic Claims
> 
> 
> Kelly Dodd previously apologized for claiming that the coronavirus is "God's way of thinning the herd" in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I hope her mom recovers. Kelly’s comments were dumb but I don’t think now is the time for people to call her out.


----------



## sgj99

So Braunwyn and her husband did a vow renewal which has been a kiss of death for marriages on these show.  I read somewhere recently that she and Sean are living apart, something about trying to redefine their relationship.  Again I say, get off of television and focus on your sobriety and marriage.


----------



## rockhollow

I sure agree haute okole, it looks like Shannon is going to be the bad guy this season - and she sure isn't helping herself any. 
I don't know why she got so drunk at the vow renewal - she was such an embarrassment - especially being the only one so drunk. 
When she had the other amigos with her, it might have not looks so bad.
And then production was ruthless with the filming - it was cringe worthy when they went back to the room and she was trying to talk Spanish to the staff and eating the cold leftover food from earlier.

I'm agreeing with the other housewives - it hard to make sense of what Elizabeth is talking about all the time. Why is she just not divorced and moving on with her life. And what's up with the strange boyfriend?


----------



## bisbee

I can’t believe Shannon would watch that episode and not make a drastic change.  If she didn’t, then she has a big problem.  Her behavior was SO embarrassing!


----------



## MKB0925

bisbee said:


> I can’t believe Shannon would watch that episode and not make a drastic change.  If she didn’t, then she has a big problem.  Her behavior was SO embarrassing!


I caught up last night and was just cringing at Shannon, I agree if she doesn't slow/stop her drinking after watching that, she never will!


----------



## TC1

You know it's bad when Braunwyn's kid make fun of you and their mom has been a drunk for almost a decade.


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> You know it's bad when Braunwyn's kid make fun of you and their mom has been a drunk for almost a decade.


I was cringing when Shannon was talking to the kids and talking about her vow renewal...


----------



## rockhollow

I like Shannon and am sad that it looks like she's going to get a bad showing by production - as she sadly is giving them lots to film. She doesn't seem to have any friends this season.
I was just watching a bit of the first season with Shannon. Her relationship with the husband was toxic from the get go - it's sad it took them so long to realize they were done with each other.


----------



## lulilu

‘RHOC’ star Braunwyn Windham-Burke reveals she is gay
					

Braunwyn Windham-Burke is opening up about her sexuality.




					pagesix.com


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> ‘RHOC’ star Braunwyn Windham-Burke reveals she is gay
> 
> 
> Braunwyn Windham-Burke is opening up about her sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Now if only her husband would...


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Those vow renewals really do portend the end of their marriages!


----------



## TC1

Looks like we'll be seeing some of this play out on camera. On the "this season" trailer at the end of last nights episode they showed Braunwyn saying she loved a girl in her life. 
Poor Shannon couldn't get her fresh chicken she buys daily?? *gasp* *clutches pearls*


----------



## rockhollow

goodness, Shannon is one crazy lady. I do like her, but she's sure over the top, I don't know if you could really be friends with her.
The whole Corona thing is really going to push her over the top, and with her not getting a good edit this season, here comes cray cray Shannon.
But she does make me laugh.

I don't like anything about Brownwind (sorry I can't even be bothered to remember how to spell her name).
I just can't feel for her - dealing with alcoholism is not easy, so I do feel sad about that, but she just keeps coming off as unlikeable. All her relationships are broken.


----------



## sgj99

So ... she’s going to go through the beginning steps of sobriety on reality television and now she’s coming out as gay???  This woman is dying for attention!


----------



## TC1

All of Braunwyn's scenes with Jacob come off as very self serving. They scream "look at me!, I'm a cool mom that accepts my children!!" Sure, if you're in the middle of trying to get sober and deal with your own sexuality..fine...that's what you signed up for to be on TV..but I feel like she was almost using Jacob to test the waters of acceptance (IMO)


----------



## haute okole

I can’t help but think that this Braunwyn storyline is pandering to Andy in hopes of a spin off or at the very least, trying to be ”teacher’s pet” like Bethenny.  I do believe that Braunwyn likes girls, etc.  But the storyline is so over the top and full of exclamations...I AM A LESBIAN, NOBODY LET’S ME TALK, LOOK AT ME.  She is a Screaming MiMi.  I feel for Sean and how disrespectful she is to their marriage and their kids.  I cannot imagine how her kids must feel that the only reason they exist was to keep her sober.  As soon as she gave birth, she handed them over to nannies and proceeded to get blotto.  As much as I dislike her Mom Dr. Deb, Braunwyn is cut from the same narcissistic histrionic clothe.  She may be worse because she brought 7 innocent children into this world only to serve her own selfish purposes.  I don’t know if I can continue watching this contrived train wreck.

Plus, last season, Bravo gave a very kind edit to Braunwyn in light of the fact that we now know she was a falling down passed out drunk many times in front of production.  We are only seeing the severity of her drinking now.  Bravo protected her last season.


----------



## luckylove

I feel badly for the Braunwyn's kids. Braunwyn has always come across as attention seeking and desperate. I would hate (as a child) for daily family struggles, alcoholism, identity issues and the like to be on display for all the world to see. It would be better in my opinion to work out her stuff far from the prying public eyes. First she uses her daughter's eating disorder, then her "open marriage," then her damaged maternal relationship, then her son's identity issues. Now she talks about her struggle with alcoholism and sexuality.  Where are her boundaries?? She has forced the children to have to deal with all of this publicly.... The children deserve privacy, dignity and some much needed boundaries. JMHO but I think for all her good intentions, it may very well be quite damaging to the kids.


----------



## bisbee

I can’t see how her children wouldn’t be negatively affected.  If she was actually always drunk, they had to pick up on that...children aren’t stupid, especially the older ones.  She should absolutely get off of this show take care of her children, and decide how she wants to handle herself going forward.  But...first and foremost, she has 7 children...she needs to take care of them first.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> I can’t help but think that this Braunwyn storyline is pandering to Andy in hopes of a spin off or at the very least, trying to be ”teacher’s pet” like Bethenny.  I do believe that Braunwyn likes girls, etc.  But the storyline is so over the top and full of exclamations...I AM A LESBIAN, NOBODY LET’S ME TALK, LOOK AT ME.  She is a Screaming MiMi.  I feel for Sean and how disrespectful she is to their marriage and their kids.  I cannot imagine how her kids must feel that the only reason they exist was to keep her sober.  As soon as she gave birth, she handed them over to nannies and proceeded to get blotto.  As much as I dislike her Mom Dr. Deb, Braunwyn is cut from the same narcissistic histrionic clothe.  She may be worse because she brought 7 innocent children into this world only to serve her own selfish purposes.  I don’t know if I can continue watching this contrived train wreck.
> 
> Plus, last season, Bravo gave a very kind edit to Braunwyn in light of the fact that we now know she was a falling down passed out drunk many times in front of production.  We are only seeing the severity of her drinking now.  Bravo protected her last season.



All very good points!

Ps. Not sure if you were watching, but on WWHL this past Wednesday Kelly Dodd pretty much said the same: that in her opinion Braunwynn was vying for a spin-off and exaggerating, etc..  she also said we'll see more to that point as the season gets nearer to its conclusion.


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> All very good points!
> 
> Ps. Not sure if you were watching, but on WWHL this past Wednesday Kelly Dodd pretty much said the same: that in her opinion Braunwynn was vying for a spin-off and exaggerating, etc..  she also said we'll see more to that point as the season gets nearer to its conclusion.


What!  Dang, I have to catch up on my WWHL.  Last season and in the beginning of this season, I liked Braunwyn and could not understand why Gina hated her so much.  I also could not understand why all of Kelly’s and Gina’s current social media was so negative on Braunwyn.  After watching the latest episode it does appear that Braunwyn‘s storyline is over the top contrived.  Although there may be an element of truth, she is SO histrionic that the story bends credibility.


----------



## Coco.lover

Am I the only one that feels bad for Sean? Braunwyn seems so phony


----------



## rockhollow

Coco.lover said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for Sean? Braunwyn seems so phony



the guy must be a saint.
I know that Brownwind was trying to say during therapy that he was an enabler, but I think he was just trying to keep his family going and had to deal with all her hangups.
She got to just live her life drunk.
It seems like many of her children issues, and she should really take a hard look at herself, but she's too selfish for that - easier for her to cry - poor me!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> I feel badly for the Braunwyn's kids. Braunwyn has always come across as attention seeking and desperate. I would hate (as a child) for daily family struggles, alcoholism, identity issues and the like to be on display for all the world to see. It would be better in my opinion to work out her stuff far from the prying public eyes. First she uses her daughter's eating disorder, then her "open marriage," then her damaged maternal relationship, then her son's identity issues. Now she talks about her struggle with alcoholism and sexuality.  Where are her boundaries?? She has forced the children to have to deal with all of this publicly.... The children deserve privacy, dignity and some much needed boundaries. JMHO but I think for all her good intentions, it may very well be quite damaging to the kids.



+1000% -- she shares way too much with their children.  Why should children be privy to such their parents' adult issues (that should be private).


----------



## starrynite_87

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Those vow renewals really do portend the end of their marriages!


I’ve always looked at vow renewals as a last stitch effort to repair a failing marriage.


----------



## baghagg

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Those vow renewals really do portend the end of their marriages!





starrynite_87 said:


> I’ve always looked at vow renewals and a last stitch effort to repair a failing marriage.



They're the "kiss of death"


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I used to love all the Housewives shows but this one is so boring this season, still watching just because I've watched from the beginning.


----------



## swags

Braunwyn complaining about quarantine in her huge home was bad enough but then she admits to hitting Shaun? What is wrong with that woman?
Shannon is also one miserable lady. I don’t understand what the boyfriend sees in her.


----------



## rockhollow

OMG, Shannon has so many phobias - everything about her life is so miserable, it not easy living that lux  life. It would be interesting to see what the daughter would write in her book about Shannon, I can't image it will be flattening - at least if it's a truthful tale. All three of the daughters can't have been easy, living with her must be so stressful.
I never liked the ex, but can almost have a bit of sympathy for him. He was a creep and did lots of unacceptable things, but boy, being Shannon's partner - yikes.
I wonder if the new guy is done but is being kind and letting Shannon dictate the story, for a fast exit!
I do find her amusing to watch in small doses. As usual, I liked her more in her mid- seasons (as seems the norm for my opinions with most the housewives). You seen them for a few seasons and like their craziness, but at time goes on, it becomes too much.
I liked her the most in the 3 amigos era.


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for Sean? Braunwyn seems so phony


I feel a little badly for him, but as Dear Abby once said, you can only be taken advantage of if you allow it.
Now I just wish he'd grow a pair!  I don't know how he's tolerated Braunwynn's constant attention seeking behavior for 20+ years!  She sits at home "raising" 7 kids (now we know it's the nannies as she's just sloshed constantly), belittles him and now claims she's never liked men and is gay?  I'd kick her to the curb if I was him.  I certainly wouldn't be letting the girlfriend stay in the same house.  He seems like an abused husband!


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> They're the "kiss of death"


As are SOs having each other's names tattooed.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> OMG, Shannon has so many phobias - everything about her life is so miserable, it not easy living that lux  life. It would be interesting to see what the daughter would write in her book about Shannon, I can't image it will be flattening - at least if it's a truthful tale. All three of the daughters can't have been easy, living with her must be so stressful.
> I never liked the ex, but can almost have a bit of sympathy for him. He was a creep and did lots of unacceptable things, but boy, being Shannon's partner - yikes.
> I wonder if the new guy is done but is being kind and letting Shannon dictate the story, for a fast exit!
> I do find her amusing to watch in small doses. As usual, I liked her more in her mid- seasons (as seems the norm for my opinions with most the housewives). You seen them for a few seasons and like their craziness, but at time goes on, it becomes too much.
> I liked her the most in the 3 amigos era.


I didn't like Shannon initially, as to be she came across as a uber rich snob, but she grew on me for awhile.  She has way too many phobias, pills, alternative treatments, and paranoias about EVERYTHING.  She probably presents herself as super healthy, but is probably a closet smoker like Jackie O, LOL.  She needs some anxiety medication and/or meditation ASAP.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I feel a little badly for him, but as Dear Abby once said, you can only be taken advantage of if you allow it.
> Now I just wish he'd grow a pair!  I don't know how he's tolerated Braunwynn's constant attention seeking behavior for 20+ years!  She sits at home "raising" 7 kids (now we know it's the nannies as she's just sloshed constantly), belittles him and now claims she's never liked men and is gay?  I'd kick her to the curb if I was him.  I certainly wouldn't be letting the girlfriend stay in the same house.  He seems like an abused husband!


I hope he is getting a plan in place. He will likely have to pay her a large sum. Plus so many kids. 
I have no idea why he would allow her lover to move into their home with their children. 
Last season she made it seem like the threesome trysts were for him, for milestone birthdays. Now this year she is not only an alcoholic but is also coming out?
Perhaps this season is completely scripted for them.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I hope he is getting a plan in place. He will likely have to pay her a large sum. Plus so many kids.
> I have no idea why he would allow her lover to move into their home with their children.
> Last season she made it seem like the threesome trysts were for him, for milestone birthdays. Now this year she is not only an alcoholic but is also coming out?
> Perhaps this season is completely scripted for them.


I always had the feeling the threesomes were more for her than him.  The way she and Tamara went at it, I also sensed she was at least bi.  She probably used alcohol to mask her true feelings.  Who knows.  I actually don't even care to find out, because I really can't stand Braunwynn or her family and all of their issues.  It feels like she projects her issues onto her kids.  Rowan has anxiety and OCD, just like her, Jacob is finding his true self, just like her, her mother is always screaming for attention, just like her.  Braunwynn is draining to watch.  Even her crazy laugh is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## haute okole

My hubby was roped into watching this show the other night.  He is a psychiatrist in LA and casually mentioned that Braunwyn's kids have anxiety BECAUSE of her.  He saw her melt down in front of Rowan.  Poor kids.  Did you see the amount of praise and attention Jacob got from his sister and mother when he cross dressed?  He probably never got so much affirmation or attention or camera time before he dressed up.  For the sake of all of their mental health and growth, they need to be off of the show.

@sdkitty mentioned this on another thread, but I absolutely agree.  Now that they are showing how the women are reacting to the COVID closures, I have ZERO interest in watching the show.  I am off to watch something aspirational.  Nothing bums my natural high more than watching Braunwyn abuse her husband and kids and mean a$$ Kelly.  Watching her on WWHL with Andy makes me think that this may be her last season.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> My hubby was roped into watching this show the other night.  He is a psychiatrist in LA and casually mentioned that Braunwyn's kids have anxiety BECAUSE of her.  He saw her melt down in front of Rowan.  Poor kids.  Did you see the amount of praise and attention Jacob got from his sister and mother when he cross dressed?  He probably never got so much affirmation or attention or camera time before he dressed up.  For the sake of all of their mental health and growth, they need to be off of the show.
> 
> @sdkitty mentioned this on another thread, but I absolutely agree.  Now that they are showing how the woman are reacting to the COVID closures, I have ZERO interest in watching the show.  I am off to watch something aspirational.  Nothing bums my natural high more than watching Braunwyn abuse her husband and kids and mean a$$ Kelly.  Watching her on WWHL with Andy makes me think that this may be her last season.


Kelly seems to have no filter, she blurts out whatever comes into her mind.  Your husband's assessment seems spot on.  I do however feel sorry for Braunwyn as well because she definitely seems to be carrying around lots of shame and guilt, and she is a product of a very dysfunctional upbringing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Shannon crying over paper towels was peak 2020 LOL.

She's just too much for me, she should never leave her house and OF COURSE she is the one to get Covid


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> Shannon crying over paper towels was peak 2020 LOL.
> 
> She's just too much for me, she should never leave her house and OF COURSE she is the one to get Covid


Poetic justice


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> My hubby was roped into watching this show the other night.  He is a psychiatrist in LA and casually mentioned that Braunwyn's kids have anxiety BECAUSE of her.  He saw her melt down in front of Rowan.  Poor kids.  Did you see the amount of praise and attention Jacob got from his sister and mother when he cross dressed?  He probably never got so much affirmation or attention or camera time before he dressed up.  For the sake of all of their mental health and growth, they need to be off of the show.
> 
> @sdkitty mentioned this on another thread, but I absolutely agree.  Now that they are showing how the women are reacting to the COVID closures, I have ZERO interest in watching the show.  I am off to watch something aspirational.  Nothing bums my natural high more than watching Braunwyn abuse her husband and kids and mean a$$ Kelly.  Watching her on WWHL with Andy makes me think that this may be her last season.



Do we know how Sean makes all the money needed to finance that lifestyle?  The rent on that house has to be really high.  

Call me cynical, but I suspect Braunwyn encouraged and milked her son's gender issues for a storyline.  Taking him to a makeup store, talking about his cross dressing ad nauseum, and that shot of the back of his head wearing a long blonde wig only for him to turn around and reveal himself?  (I don't care what people do with their sexuality.  I just think she is screwing him up in order to use him.)


----------



## rockhollow

I am also not enjoying the Covid episodes - the ladies are just not interesting enough by themselves.

I am already more than tired of watching Shannon cry over Covid. 
She does have a compromised immune system, and make rules to keep her exposure down, but doesn't seem to follow through. Kicks to sept-son out, boyfriend leaves too, and then 2 days later they are back.
And then it turns out her own daughters are not following the rules.

I am sick of seeing anything to do with Brownwind. I know she has an alcohol problem, but she has so many other problems that seem much worst.
Now, she is physically abusing the husband - yuck.
She just comes off as too over privileged and blames anyone but herself.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Do we know how Sean makes all the money needed to finance that lifestyle?  The rent on that house has to be really high.
> 
> Call me cynical, but I suspect Braunwyn encouraged and milked her son's gender issues for a storyline.  Taking him to a makeup store, talking about his cross dressing ad nauseum, and that shot of the back of his head wearing a long blonde wig only for him to turn around and reveal himself?  (I don't care what people do with their sexuality.  I just think she is screwing him up in order to use him.)


ITA with you.  I don't care what anyone's sexual orientation or preferences are, but isn't he 14?  Why would you exploit your young teen and blast his sexuality like that on national TV?  WTF.  She's just like her mother, putting herself and her needs/issues above those of her kids.  Why does someone so self centered have so many kids??


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> ITA with you.  I don't care what anyone's sexual orientation or preferences are, but isn't he 14?  Why would you exploit your young teen and blast his sexuality like that on national TV?  WTF.  She's just like her mother, putting herself and her needs/issues above those of her kids.  Why does someone so self centered have so many kids??



She had so many kids precisely because she is self centered and sees them as objects to meet her own needs, not as little beings in their own right. She admits to having them as a tool to keep her sober when things got really bad... She likely was also hoping to fill that vast empty void left by her very damaged relationship and abandonment from her own mother. Having kids allowed her to feel loved, needed and wanted...


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I just came on here to see if there was any talk about fake the Louis Vuitton bags. I could be wrong but I've never seen the Neverfull tote that Braunwyn carried to Lake Arrowhead or the monogram and Neon Pink on her IG pic with Tamara. yikes!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

here's one


----------



## Purse-o-holic

This one


----------



## purseinsanity

Purse-o-holic said:


> I just came on here to see if there was any talk about fake the Louis Vuitton bags. I could be wrong but I've never seen the Neverfull tote that Braunwyn carried to Lake Arrowhead or the monogram and Neon Pink on her IG pic with Tamara. yikes!


I'm no LV expert, but I haven't seen any of those in any LV store either.    Those cross body and patchwork like ones look utterly nasty.


----------



## baghagg

Hmmmmm that's interesting...  I noticed Braunwynn's LV tonight, and I assumed it was a version which I was unfamiliar with!


----------



## TC1

I think someone posted in the LV forum that they got them from some place that "repurposes" pieces of bags to create styles.


----------



## lulilu

I felt so uncomfortable watching the show last night.  All the covid stuff, them not wearing masks or appearing to comply with any safety measures.  ugh  

And is it me, or was the show otherwise utterly boring?

One last comment (lol) -- did I hear correctly in the preview for next week that Braunwyn actually hired a PI to investigate Elizabeth?!  That's what she spends her money on?


----------



## sgj99

Why on earth would she go on a girls trip when she knows the drinking will be out of control?   She’s newly sober and that’s a very dangerous time to be around all that.  She’s more interested in filming than staying sober.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I felt so uncomfortable watching the show last night.  All the covid stuff, them not wearing masks or appearing to comply with any safety measures.  ugh
> 
> And is it me, or was the show otherwise utterly boring?
> 
> One last comment (lol) -- did I hear correctly in the preview for next week that Braunwyn actually hired a PI to investigate Elizabeth?!  That's what she spends her money on?



wow, I missed that, but Brownwind sure does seem to have hate on for Elizabeth, but hiring a PI is just too much.


I know there is the Covid going on, but the show this season does seem boring and disjointed.
Is it because there is no one holding the group together? Dare I say that we miss Vicki and Tamra?
(although we did hear mention of Tamra).


----------



## Purse-o-holic

TC1 said:


> I think someone posted in the LV forum that they got them from some place that "repurposes" pieces of bags to create styles.



A counterfeit bag is bad enough but a whole bunch of counterfeit bags, cut up and put back together??!!? That's another level.


----------



## MKB0925

Alexis got engaged yesterday to her new man. Not sure why I follow her on IG? The proposal was a little awkward...


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I think someone posted in the LV forum that they got them from some place that "repurposes" pieces of bags to create styles.


I think the same store that altered Karen’s “Fendi” from RHOP?


----------



## purseinsanity

MKB0925 said:


> Alexis got engaged yesterday to her new man. Not sure why I follow her on IG? The proposal was a little awkward...


I’m sorry but who’s Alexis?


----------



## MKB0925

purseinsanity said:


> I’m sorry but who’s Alexis?


Alexis Bellino aka Jesus Jugs from a few seasons ago..she was married to Jim Bellino.


----------



## sgj99

MKB0925 said:


> Alexis got engaged yesterday to her new man. Not sure why I follow her on IG? The proposal was a little awkward...



She and her now fiancé were on an episode of Below Deck Mediterranean and wow!  I had forgotten how stupid she is ...


----------



## purseinsanity

MKB0925 said:


> Alexis Bellino aka Jesus Jugs from a few seasons ago..she was married to Jim Bellino.


I forgot all about her LOL.


----------



## TC1

This story from Elizabeth about being the way she is because she was raised in a cult doesn't ring true to me. It reads as a storyline.


----------



## sgj99

I love how Shannon’s daughters reacted to her freaking out about her positive COVID test.  They are so used to her drama ... it must be like living with Erica Kane.


----------



## millivanilli

I totally understand Shannon. That must be horrible, fearing that you won't survive a sickness that came into you house as your own children weren't capable of behaving properly though you did everything to protect yourself. If she'd be my partner, I'd be *furious, *not because of me, but becauso of the danger the children put my partner in. I can't imagine, dealing with that, sorry. My daughter is 14 now and though that I am not  as a risk patient as Shannon is (yet on the higer risk side), the very ultimately very last thing she would do would be meeting with how manx ? 20? 30? kids , in general, let alone in my house. What's wrong with these children...?!

and I feel for Elizabeth. As I didn't take part in her upbringing I have no competence judging what's true and what's a made up story. And even if I would have serious doubts, I'd prefer believing one person who is lying instead of accusing one person of lying who is telling the truth. But that's just my way seeing things.


----------



## sgj99

millivanilli said:


> I totally understand Shannon. That must be horrible, fearing that you won't survive a sickness that came into you house as your own children weren't capable of behaving properly though you did everything to protect yourself. If she'd be my partner, I'd be *furious, *not because of me, but becauso of the danger the children put my partner in. I can't imagine, dealing with that, sorry. My daughter is 14 now and though that I am not  as a risk patient as Shannon is (yet on the higer risk side), the very ultimately very last thing she would do would be meeting with how manx ? 20? 30? kids , in general, let alone in my house. What's wrong with these children...?!
> 
> and I feel for Elizabeth. As I didn't take part in her upbringing I have no competence judging what's true and what's a made up story. And even if I would have serious doubts, I'd prefer believing one person who is lying instead of accusing one person of lying who is telling the truth. But that's just my way seeing things.



If Shannon wasn’t over-the-top about everything I might feel some sympathy for her.  But she worries about everything and is so extreme about everything (she went to the ER when Kelly “gonged” the bowl on her head).  She’s not satisfied unless she’s got something to worry about and she’ll find something to obsess over.


----------



## rockhollow

yes sgj99, it wouldn't be Shannon unless she was going over the top.
And such a classic Shannon scene, Shannon going to hospital after Kelly gonged her. Wicked Tamra, knowing that telling Shannon about blurry vision and concussions, would trigger Shannon.
I am sure she has single handedly financed Dr Moon life.

Elizabeth has told us so many stories now, I just don't know if believe anything anymore.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> yes sgj99, it wouldn't be Shannon unless she was going over the top.
> And such a classic Shannon scene, Shannon going to hospital after Kelly gonged her. Wicked Tamra, knowing that telling Shannon about blurry vision and concussions, would trigger Shannon.
> I am sure she has single handedly financed Dr Moon life.
> 
> Elizabeth has told us so many stories now, I just don't know if believe anything anymore.



Yes, I am having trouble figuring out if anything Elizabeth says is true. There are so many vague, half answers that suddenly change or later oddly justified in an even more bizarre way... nothing adds up with Elizabeth and I don't think we have seen the real Elizabeth at all.


----------



## millivanilli

sgj99 said:


> If Shannon wasn’t over-the-top about everything I might feel some sympathy for her.  But she worries about everything and is so extreme about everything (she went to the ER when Kelly “gonged” the bowl on her head).  She’s not satisfied unless she’s got something to worry about and she’ll find something to obsess over.




I became humble, when seeing a psychological questionaire for schema therapy the first time. One big junk of questions refers to exact that behaviour most of us would interprete as totally nuts. It seems, from what I learnt, that there is a pattern in people, overreacting in health issues and overdramatazing (do you say that...?) and becoming really quick very concerned and helpless, that has its roots in severe neglect in childhood. Let me look it up, I guess if I'll insert the questions it becomes clearer what I mean. Botttom line is:  I learnt, that - opposite to my thinking ( I am more on Kelly's side) that behaviour isn't just about making others nuts oder beeing the center of the attraction, instead it's a pattern, that develops and let people suffer a lot under it. Additionally to the point, that I personally think, that her children did not behave properly ( I mean, who invites people into the house when it's a global pandemic and schools are closed...? At that age?! That's pretty immature imo), I do have a deeper understanding of her fear, not surviving that desease (as her lungs are not healthy as she says) as I know how it feels, not knowing if and if so how you'd survive,  and  I do sort of understand why she behaves the way she behaves. which might be a pain in the **, yes, I totally see that. But on the other hand, beeing more Kelly and really less Shannon myself, I know that my behaviour can be pretty annoying, too.

That said, I'm havong only one person who I really start to dislike, and that's Brownw... (however that name is spelled). I find her fake. And I thought her torture-like questioning of Elizabeth was way of the rails. I personally do remember Elizabeth saying a lot of times on camera, that she can't speak about certain things due to her divorce. And even if not - it is not B. business at all. She overstepped a lot of boundaries, I personally wouldn't tolerate.


----------



## millivanilli

rockhollow said:


> . Wicked Tamra, knowing that telling Shannon about blurry vision and concussions, would trigger Shannon.



yes, that was really nasty of Tamra


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> This story from Elizabeth about being the way she is because she was raised in a cult doesn't ring true to me. It reads as a storyline.


100% this scene was extremely contrived


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> 100% this scene was extremely contrived


I don't think she's that good an actress.  The tears seemed fake and the panic attack over...what exactly?  This whole season seems contrived to me and has been incredibly boring.


----------



## swags

Did Shannon have symptoms? I found it odd that she kept getting tested almost like she wanted to be positive. The girls were careless and I can see being upset but she could also be a little grateful that as of yet, she wasn’t  horribly ill like Shane and so many others.
Oh Elizabeth. First off the bathing suit. Then the stories. She has a huge house but put the clothes in their own condo. Oh and then she decided to bunk with her clothes and rent out the big house. Her childhood was dysfunctional. Actually she was raised in a cult and told to keep quiet which is why she can’t tell people the truth about her divorce or her sex life.
Braunwyn was a raging alcoholic until recently. However, she had no trouble working out with a trainer and being in very good shape despite drinking non stop. 
Shannon, see Emily’s example for dealing with a COVID household. She was scared, caring for young children and was sick herself yet kept things going.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Braunwyn was a raging alcoholic until recently. However, she had no trouble working out with a trainer and being in very good shape despite drinking non stop.


Thank you!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Of all people to get Covid, it has to be Shannon. No one deserves to have this terrible thing, but why our over the top Shannon. I had to turn down the volume though so many scenes of Shannon crying.
I didn't like the way Shannon was handling the girls on the show. She kept going on and on about how angry she was about them going out, and seemed to want to publicly shame them on the show.
And then to end her rant to them about them seemly to act unconcerned for her - I felt like that was Shannon's game from the start - to make everyone around her act as crazy as her.
We all now that Shannon alright, so I feel ok shading her over this.

Then we switch to calm Emily with a critical ill husband, saying she's so scared by just taking times day by day.

That was quite a bit of revealing that Elizabeth did this episode. I have a feeling she's got some scary skeletons in her closet. I'm leaning towards believing some of this super weird stuff - something I never thought I would say. Once you start out by lying it hard to come back from that.

And lastly but by for the least.
I really can't stand Brownwind. I am disliking her more and more. She is not a good person in any way.
Even though we all agree, Elizabeth has not been very truthful, hiring a PI, and then all of her stupid explanations of why she was prying so hard into Elizabeth's past is BS.
Then to try and throw the blame onto Shannon and the fact she was bored - no!
(Even though it's true that Shannon probably did start the witch-hunt)
So is this new best friend that we'd never seen or heard of going to be the girlfriend?


----------



## lulilu

Braunwyn is awful.  Hiring the PI and then making herself the victim (and blaming Shannon) was priceless narcissistic behavior.

I hope she doesn't come back, but like her insane mother, she needs loves attention and won't give up the money.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> Braunwyn is awful.  Hiring the PI and then making herself the victim (and blaming Shannon) was priceless narcissistic behavior.
> 
> I hope she doesn't come back, but like her insane mother, she needs loves attention and won't give up the money.



This 1000x's over!!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> So is this new best friend that we'd never seen or heard of going to be the girlfriend?



I don't think it's her...Braun has posted pics of her GF and it doesn't look like the same person.  I do think Bravo is re-editing to show her lesbian tendencies now that she's come out, to make it seem like it should've been obvious to us all.


----------



## ChanelCartier

sgj99 said:


> I love how Shannon’s daughters reacted to her freaking out about her positive COVID test.  They are so used to her drama ... it must be like living with Erica Kane.


I am sick of Shannon. Her daughters are more mature than she is. I can't stand her.


----------



## swags

So the three Beador girls had Covid and were left on their own so that Shannon didn’t get it and that David didn’t risk his pregnant wife? What wonderful parents. 
Elizabeth and her past. I don’t need to see it and I have a feeling the panic attack was not real. Not saying she’s lying about her childhood but I don’t think it’s been her issue in recent years.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> So the three Beador girls had Covid and were left on their own so that Shannon didn’t get it and that David didn’t risk his pregnant wife? What wonderful parents.
> Elizabeth and her past. I don’t need to see it and I have a feeling the panic attack was not real. Not saying she’s lying about her childhood but I don’t think it’s been her issue in recent years.




wow, the Beador girls must have been frightened to have been left on their own. The twins are still quite young.
Now that Shannon finally tested positive I wonder if she moved home?

Everything about Elizabeth is very strange. I agree Swags, it's interesting that her past didn't seem to effect her when she was jet setting about with her rich husband, but is now coming out when she needs a storyline for all her weirdness.


----------



## TC1

The oldest daughter is graduating and going to college. I don't see anything wrong with letting them fend for themselves (as they seemed to be feeling fine) they had the groceries delivered and hung out at home. Shannon was still in the same city (as was their father) if they really needed anything. It's Shannon that runs around freaking out and screeching about everything, I'm sure they were happy she was at her bf's.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> So the three Beador girls had Covid and were left on their own so that Shannon didn’t get it and that David didn’t risk his pregnant wife? What wonderful parents.
> Elizabeth and her past. I don’t need to see it and I have a feeling the panic attack was not real. Not saying she’s lying about her childhood but I don’t think it’s been her issue in recent years.


Technically Sofie is old enough to be "babysitting", but as a mother, I don't think I could've left my kids alone, no matter what age, ESPECIALLY if I was as freaked out as Shannon about the disease.  Shannon seems more concerned about keeping her relationship with John (is that her BF name?) than being there for her kids.


----------



## ChanelCartier

TC1 said:


> The oldest daughter is graduating and going to college. I don't see anything wrong with letting them fend for themselves (as they seemed to be feeling fine) they had the groceries delivered and hung out at home. Shannon was still in the same city (as was their father) if they really needed anything. It's Shannon that runs around freaking out and screeching about everything, I'm sure they were happy she was at her bf's.


I agree. I'm sure they checked on them a million times a day. Besides it's all dramatized on TV. They didn't look like they had symptoms.


----------



## bisbee

I think she left them alone so she wouldn’t catch it from them.  Oh well...


----------



## haute okole

My girls are the same age as Shannon’s and no way I would have left them alone knowing that they are sick.  I would strap on my mask and be at home to make sure things don’t go south for my girls.  With this virus, you never know.  Thankfully, they all recovered and were lucky.  The only way I would have felt OK with leaving the home is if I have a medical professional with them for the duration of their illness.


----------



## lulilu

Shannon's girls didn't seem sick at all.  She was likely face timing them constantly too.  Shannon was the one who was terrified and upset.


----------



## purseinsanity

Braunwyn Windham-Burke: How I Balance My Marriage and New Relationship
					

‘RHOC’ star Braunwyn Windham-Burke confirmed her ‘open marriage’ with Sean Burke in October 2020 after introducing her girlfriend, Kris — details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




I can't stand this woman.  If ever there was someone who wanted to have their cake and to eat it too!

I find it hard to have any respect for her idiot husband.


----------



## Swanky

I never cared for her DH but I feel for him now.  What a slap in the face. . .


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Brownwind is really hard to take. All she wants to do is cry 'poor me - my privileged life is so tough, no one understands me.'
And even though he husband is an enabler, I did feel bad for him - living with her must be pure h*ll.
I even disliked all her scenes with Elizabeth, she was trying to come across as the wise, helpful friend, but it's all an act and Elizabeth better be careful, anything she tells Brownwind will get thrown back in her face - she is no friend.

As expected, we got to see Shannon crying though out the episode.


----------



## TC1

Emily "I'm going to plan a party" lol has 3 party planners. 
Braunwyn wanting to BE a therapist? Girl no 
Elizabeth having a fake phone number and trying to show off that she knew Vince Neil is hilarious.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Emily "I'm going to plan a party" lol has 3 party planners.
> Braunwyn wanting to BE a therapist? Girl no
> Elizabeth having a fake phone number and trying to show off that she knew Vince Neil is hilarious.



It seems that many drug and alcohol counselors are former addicts themselves.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> It seems that many drug and alcohol counselors are former addicts themselves.


Oh yes.. I know and can agree they have a great perspective. Braunwyn is what?...as of the taping 6 months sober, just announced she's a lesbian and living with her husband and kids. I would say she should be concentrating on herself and helping her kids deal with this than focusing on becoming a counselor. 
You know, put your own mask on before helping others sort of deal.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> It seems that many drug and alcohol counselors are former addicts themselves.


Yes, they have a great perspective, but I know some people who if they can’t take the drugs, at least they can talk about them.


----------



## Coco.lover

Watching it now and Why is John sitting at the head of the table when it's not his house?


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, they have a great perspective, but I know some people who if they can’t take the drugs, at least they can talk about them.



That's what I figured -- need to be involved somehow.


----------



## swags

I am wondering if the entire Brownwind story is fake.
Last year she was a kept housewife who liked to get drunk and would treat her husband to threesomes every now and again Despite that she was boring. This season she was a woke lesbian alcoholic that marches for racial justice and is supportive of her cross dressing kid. 
I bet Sean hired a script writer for them.


----------



## Coco.lover

You know I hope she's not back next season. The whole hiring a photographer to photograph her and her kids at rallies and marches rubs me the wrong way. I also was not a fan of Elizabeth at all. She constantly talks about how much money she has and yet wears a fake Chanel shirt!? Give me a break.


swags said:


> I am wondering if the entire Brownwind story is fake.
> Last year she was a kept housewife who liked to get drunk and would treat her husband to threesomes every now and again Despite that she was boring. This season she was a woke lesbian alcoholic that marches for racial justice and is supportive of her cross dressing kid.
> I bet Sean hired a script writer for them.


----------



## swags

Coco.lover said:


> You know I hope she's not back next season. The whole hiring a photographer to photograph her and her kids at rallies and marches rubs me the wrong way. I also was not a fan of Elizabeth at all. She constantly talks about how much money she has and yet wears a fake Chanel shirt!? Give me a break.


I don’t want Elizabeth to come back either. Not sure if she’s in therapy for her childhood or for  being a compulsive liar.


----------



## Coco.lover

Also I i also wonder why Shannon's daughters don't like John.


----------



## Jayne1

I wouldn't trust a new BF being in it for the right reasons until the show the women are on is cancelled.  And the guy is still interested. 

That goes for all the HW franchises with new BFs. Tre of NJ, do you hear me?


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> I wouldn't trust a new BF being in it for the right reasons until the show the women are on is cancelled.  And the guy is still interested.
> 
> That goes for all the HW franchises with new BFs. Tre of NJ, do you hear me?


The "use" may go both ways, though..  she gets a fresh storyline for the season.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> It seems that many drug and alcohol counselors are former addicts themselves.





TC1 said:


> Oh yes.. I know and can agree they have a great perspective. Braunwyn is what?...as of the taping 6 months sober, just announced she's a lesbian and living with her husband and kids. I would say she should be concentrating on herself and helping her kids deal with this than focusing on becoming a counselor.
> You know, put your own mask on before helping others sort of deal.



Yes, not to mention (at least in my home state) one needs a four year college degree and a master's in at the_ very least _social work .. 



Jayne1 said:


> Yes, they have a great perspective, but I know some people who if they can’t take the drugs, at least they can talk about them.



100%, and in Braunwynn's case and people like her (narcissistic), there's a need_ to be better than _at all times.  As a counselor she'll feel superior, not necessarily one of "them."


----------



## rockhollow

That wasn't a good season for Orange County. I know that Covid effected the season, but it was boring. 
I miss Vicki - she brought the drama, and none of the current ladies seemed to have it.

Shannon spent the season crying - a lone amigo just didn't cut it.

Gina had nothing to offer.

Kelly was trying, but she needed someone to fight with. 

I really disliked anything to do with Brownwind. She just comes off as entitled and insufferable.
And agree with others her, she'd be horrible as a councillor for anything. 

Elizabeth offered nothing to the show. That's the problem with being a lier, even if your speak the truth, no one will believe her. She had so many stories this season, had to believe anything.


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> Yes, not to mention (at least in my home state) one needs a four year college degree and a master's in at the_ very least _social work ..
> 
> 
> 
> 100%, and in Braunwynn's case and people like her (narcissistic), there's a need_ to be better than _at all times.  As a counselor she'll feel superior, not necessarily one of "them."



Some states allow "addiction counselors" to simply have a high school diploma, real world experience in a 12 step program and minimal training. No college degree or graduate school required for this "specialty." It is the least regulated mental health specialty in many states. To treat all other mental health disorders, a minimum of 4 years college, 2-3 years graduate school plus 2 years in the field supervised training is required. It should be the same for addictions work, but sadly not always the case. I believe those with minimal training are permitted to work in an addictions treatment center, but not allowed to see addictions patients in private practice. 

Braunwyn as counselor... No thank you. She has a lot of work to do on herself and alcoholism is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## lulilu

Like someone said, Braunwyn just wants to be around alcohol and drugs so she thinks counseling will do it.


----------



## sgj99

By Brauwynn’s reaction I am thinking Shannon’s accusation has some validity.


----------



## lulilu

Braunwyn really looked old at the reunion.  And foolish in her half naked dress and combat boots.  She is so dislikable.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Braunwyn really looked old at the reunion.  And foolish in her half naked dress and combat boots.  She is so dislikable.


Agreed.  Her need for attention is surpassed only by that of her own mother, unfortunately.  Even having seven children..


----------



## Coco.lover

You know I fundamentally disagree with Kelly on a lot of things but for some reason she didnt annoy me as much this season. Braunwynn is terrible, just because you have been sober for for a minute doest not mean you are holier than thou. I hope she's not back next season. I'd rather have Kelly back then her. Also I'm no elizabeth fan, but looking up another persons finances is a little much.


----------



## lulilu

So, I read in the gossip pages that Elizabeth's ex and his GF/fiance have tried to take out two C&D orders against her.  The GF is now posting against her, claiming Elizabeth is a stalker and liar, and that she (GF) has had a relationship with the ex for like 5 years.  Yikes.

I've also seen it said that alcohol hasn't been Braunwyn's big problem but that she has other addiction issues which she is trying to hide.  Maybe that's why Kelly is calling "fake" on her alcoholic story.  IDK what's the truth with HWs.  We are often finding out there's way more to the "story" with many of them.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lulilu said:


> It seems that many drug and alcohol counselors are former addicts themselves.



Yes...such as Zac Clark from the The Bachelorette, addiction recovery specialist and former addict. https://people.com/tv/all-about-bachelorette-contestant-zac-clark/

But Zac seems genuine and they make Braunwyn's addiction seem sketchy on the show.


----------



## Coco.lover

Braunwyn is sketchy in general. I still have no idea what poor Sean does for a living to afford a $20k a month rental. 


SoCalGal2016 said:


> Yes...such as Zac Clark from the The Bachelorette, addiction recovery specialist and former addict. https://people.com/tv/all-about-bachelorette-contestant-zac-clark/
> 
> But Zac seems genuine and they make Braunwyn's addiction seem sketchy on the show.


----------



## haute okole

Any adult that offers a 14 year old child drugs belongs in jail, period, end of story. Eff Braunwyn.  I don’t know how Shannon did not call police or take Brawnwyn out back and whoop her A$$.


----------



## rockhollow

We all are in full agreement about nothing good to say about Brownwind. Could a woman be more unlikeable.
Last season, I felt a bit bad for her with having such a horrible woman as her mom, but after this season, I see more similarities than not between Brownwind and her mom.

Her look on the reunion was terrible. Yes, she might have a smoking hot body, but that outfit was a no.

And like mentioned, Kelly, no matter how crazy she gets, was often the voice of reason - who would have thought!

I kept flip/flopping on Elizabeth all season. But every time I started to feel bad for her, she's make up some other crazy lie.
And then seeing what lulilu wrote, stalking her ex and his new lady - this woman needs help and shouldn't be on this housewife show.


----------



## rockhollow

Braunwyn Windham-Burke's Daughter Says She Sent Her To A Hotel When She Had An Eating Disorder And Mocked Her For Not Eating A Vegetable

yuck Brownwind!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

rockhollow said:


> Braunwyn Windham-Burke's Daughter Says She Sent Her To A Hotel When She Had An Eating Disorder And Mocked Her For Not Eating A Vegetable
> 
> yuck Brownwind!



If you ever have a teenage daughter with an eating disorder (which many of my friends have had), it is an extremely difficult situation and not every Mom handles it right.  Alot of the Moms I know wish they had handled it differently because like Braunwyn, they said or did things that made their daughters feel worse.  The whole Windham-Burke family needs therapy and to get off reality TV.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Any adult that offers a 14 year old child drugs belongs in jail, period, end of story. Eff Braunwyn.  I don’t know how Shannon did not call police or take Brawnwyn out back and whoop her A$$.


Absolutely. I would hope this has since been investigated and that she’s been fired.


----------



## purseinsanity

SoCalGal2016 said:


> If you ever have a teenage daughter with an eating disorder (which many of my friends have had), it is an extremely difficult situation and not every Mom handles it right.  Alot of the Moms I know wish they had handled it differently because like Braunwyn, they said or did things that made their daughters feel worse.  *The whole Windham-Burke family needs therapy and to get off reality TV.*


THIS!!!  Dr. Deb mentally F'ed up Braunwynn and now she's doing the same to her children.  Go get help!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> So, I read in the gossip pages that Elizabeth's ex and his GF/fiance have tried to take out two C&D orders against her.  The GF is now posting against her, claiming Elizabeth is a stalker and liar, and that she (GF) has had a relationship with the ex for like 5 years.  Yikes.
> 
> I've also seen it said that *alcohol hasn't been Braunwyn's big problem but that she has other addiction issues which she is trying to hide*.  Maybe that's why Kelly is calling "fake" on her alcoholic story.  IDK what's the truth with HWs.  We are often finding out there's way more to the "story" with many of them.


I actually believe this.  Braunwyn's only "addiction" ain't alcohol.  I think there's a lot more under the surface, and I do agree with Kelly that she's doing everything she can to try to get a spin off, throwing out every kind of story line you can think of.
Dysfunctional LARGE Family?  Check
Lesbian?  Check
Threesomes?  Check
Drag queen son?  Check
Eating disorder daughter?  Check
Nut case mother with Raggedy Ann hair?  Check
Alcoholism?  Check
IVF?  Check
Suddenly hates her privileged life and is all about equality?  Check
I mean, what else has this woman not covered?  A run for office?


----------



## BevS813

She needs to resign from the show or get fired....can't stand her!









						Kelly Meza-Dodd Drunk in Front of the Nice Guy Saying Racist Things
					

We caught Heather at LAX and showed her Kelly's racist rant Tuesday night outside The Nice Guy. For those who missed it Kelly -- who seemed like she'd knocked back one too many -- told a camera guy point blank she didn't like black guys.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## BevS813

I saw that story on another forum. I can't see when it was dated..so my apologies if it has been posted already


----------



## TC1

If Heather was a housewife, it's def a few years old


----------



## purseinsanity

Kelly Dodd Refuses to Film 'RHOC' With Braunwyn: If She Comes Back, 'I'm Out'
					

Kelly Dodd opened up about season 16 of 'Real Housewives of Orange County' and her feud with Braunwyn Windham-Burke — read more




					www.usmagazine.com
				




Not sure who'll win this one, but I can't stand Braunwynn!


----------



## swags

I hope Braunwynd is gone next season. I believe her whole storyline is just that, a story. I’d even speculate that she’s bi but saying she’s lesbian to win points with Andy. I think that’s why we saw her son cross dressing too. She was using him as well for the storyline.


----------



## rockhollow

I'd choose Kelly over Brownwind.
I have trouble believing Brownwind, so much of what she says just doesn't come out as true.
With having so many children, there must have been many years that she was sober (if we are to believe her).
And now with this thing with Shannon's daughter, makes you think that alcohol was many not the only substance she had a problem with.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I use to like OC. What happened to this franchise? It’s awful. I don’t know any of these women except Shannon. I think I stopped watching once Kelly came on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

When did Tamara leave?


----------



## TC1

Braunwyn admittedly loves the attention she gets from this platform, as does Shawn. She's just as addicted to attention as anything else she claims to be


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I hope Braunwynd is gone next season. I believe her whole storyline is just that, a story. I’d even speculate that she’s bi but saying she’s lesbian to win points with Andy. I think that’s why we saw her son cross dressing too. She was using him as well for the storyline.


Yep, absolutely.  I don't believe a word out of her mouth.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> When did Tamara leave?


As of this year.  I think she spun it as her choice.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Braunwyn admittedly loves the attention she gets from this platform, as does Shane. She's just as addicted to attention as anything else she claims to be


Shane?  Emily's husband?


----------



## TC1

^^ oops. Shawn *shrug* they do both love the camera though


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I'd choose Kelly over Brownwind.
> I have trouble believing Brownwind, so much of what she says just doesn't come out as true.
> With having so many children, there must have been many years that she was sober (if we are to believe her).
> And now with this thing with Shannon's daughter, makes you think that alcohol was many not the only substance she had a problem with.



All the lies.  All the stories about sex with her DH Sean, with whom she has 7 kids and now says she is not and has never been attracted to.


----------



## lulilu

Braunwyn claims Kelly put her kids' lives at stake (literally) because she posted a photo of her car with a Florida license plate.  I mean really?  Her house has been on the show. All a person needs to do is drive around that neighborhood.  What an obnoxious drama queen.

(And as someone said above, she uses her son as a story line.  She encourages his cross dressing.  Takes him to buy women's clothing, shoes and makeup.  Maybe that is and will be his lifestyle and that is ok, but he is still very young.  She should take a big step back and let him find his way, with loving support.  Not dragging him along with a camera crew to buy makeup.  (Sorry not sorry)


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Braunwyn claims Kelly put her kids' lives at stake (literally) because she posted a photo of her car with a Florida license plate.  I mean really?  Her house has been on the show. All a person needs to do is drive around that neighborhood.  What an obnoxious drama queen.
> 
> (And as someone said above, she uses her son as a story line.  She encourages his cross dressing.  Takes him to buy women's clothing, shoes and makeup.  Maybe that is and will be his lifestyle and that is ok, but he is still very young.  She should take a big step back and let him find his way, with loving support.  Not dragging him along with a camera crew to buy makeup.  (Sorry not sorry)


But she wants to be a COOL mom, not a regular mom    (she's insufferable)


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> All the lies.  All the stories about sex with her DH Sean, with whom she has 7 kids and now says she is not and has never been attracted to.



No matter what's going on with Shawn/Sean, that was straight out cruel to say that to her husband and father for her children.
It's such a ego that Brownwind keeps admitting to terrible things and then blames it on her addiction and  expects that to be the end of it.

I saw somewhere that she's had a total falling out with the woman who was staying with them and she kept telling us she couldn't live without her. And that Brownwind has a new girlfriend.


----------



## Coco.lover

I'd keep Kelly and get rid of Brauwynn


----------



## swags

Coco.lover said:


> I'd keep Kelly and get rid of Brauwynn


Me too. Andy‘s not a big Kelly fan though.


----------



## Coco.lover

Honestly Id get rid of the who cast and start fresh. I think fans hate  Brawynn more then they hate kelly. 


swags said:


> Me too. Andy‘s not a big Kelly fan though.


----------



## purseinsanity

RHOC's Braunwyn Windham-Burke's Husband Says It Was a 'Relief' When She Decided to Come Out
					

The Bravo star opened up about her sexuality in an interview with GLAAD last month




					people.com
				




Dude, get some cojones!!


----------



## TC1

Braunwyn sure has a high opinion of herself..Last night I watched part 2 of the reunion. Of course everyone is in love with her. Shari wanted her to leave Sean so they could be together..Sean can be around as long as he worships her and doesn't bring any women around..oh, and she's NEVER been attracted to him. Geez Louise this woman is a narcissist


----------



## rockhollow

I was glad to see all the ladies continue to go for Brownwind.
But as TC1 says, Brownwind has such a high opinion of herself, she really continues to take no responsibility for her actions - it's all the liquor's fault.
I just couldn't believe that Sean was so passive, I get that's why he's able to tolerate her crap.
I know he's says he's there for the children, but I don't think he's setting a very good example for them.
I hope they (Bravo) let Brownwind go.


----------



## Swanky

He’s basically emotionally abused. We’re used to seeing women in his place imo.


----------



## rockhollow

I still don't know what to think of Elizabeth, but I bet we haven't seen the last of her, I bet she'll be back.


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky said:


> He’s basically emotionally abused. We’re used to seeing women in his place imo.


 emotionally and physical. I have a feeling she's been physical with him more then the 2 times she's admitting.


----------



## lucydee

I stopped watching bec of Braunwyn and Kelly.  If Andy got rid of these two I would watch again.


----------



## lulilu

Braunwyn will never change.  True narcissist.  Gaslighter. Deflector.  Liar.  Attention hog.  Horrible person.  Uses her children for storylines.  ugh


----------



## baghagg

I love everyone's interpretation of Braunwynn's name in this thread!  It's so funny to read all the different spellings, etc.  It reminds me of Bewitched (the 60s tv show version): in each episode Samantha's (Elizabeth Montgomery) mother Endora (Agnes Moorehead),  who despised her daughter's husband Darren, would call him every rude iteration of his name that they could think of to write into the script (i. e.,  Darwin, DumbDumb, Dagwood, etc). 

You ladies keep me laughing, thank you!


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> He’s basically emotionally abused. We’re used to seeing women in his place imo.


^^^This!!!^^^. It's sad actually.  He really may be just trying to keep his family together.  Some men are more like the woman in modern relationships, and some women are the new men


----------



## swags

Does Botox stop a person from producing tears? Brownjerk and Elizabeth both looked like terrible actresses as they cried with a dry face.


----------



## elle-mo

Well it's about time her mouth caught up to her...
Kelly Dodd Fired by Positive Beverage Following Controversial Comments (msn.com)


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Does Botox stop a person from producing tears? Brownjerk and Elizabeth both looked like terrible actresses as they cried with a dry face.


I don't believe so, but fake crying can do it.


----------



## lucydee

elle-mo said:


> Well it's about time her mouth caught up to her...
> Kelly Dodd Fired by Positive Beverage Following Controversial Comments (msn.com)


Hoping Andy fires her next.  She offends many people and doesn't think before she opens her mouth.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jeana Keough Explains Edited Photo with Vicki Gunvalson (Exclusive)
					

Jeana also revealed her daughter Kara told her to "stop with the FaceTuning" because some people have pointed out the two look similar in photos.




					toofab.com
				




Wow.  No one looks like themselves any more with all the editing and photoshopping.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

RHOC Star Braunwyn Windham-Burke and Girlfriend Kris Split: 'They're Still Friendly,' Source Says
					

Braunwyn Windham-Burke introduced fans to her girlfriend in December shortly after she came out as gay




					people.com


----------



## bisousx

swags said:


> *Does Botox stop a person from producing tears? *Brownjerk and Elizabeth both looked like terrible actresses as they cried with a dry face.



Nope


----------



## limom

They are just bad actresses


----------



## jmaemonte

'RHOC' Dropping Kelly Dodd, Braunwyn Windham-Burke and Elizabeth Vargas
					

The cast of 'Real Housewives of Orange County' is about to look a whole lot different, with some very familiar faces NOT returning for the new season, TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com
				




The cast of 'Real Housewives of Orange County' is about to look a whole lot different, with some very familiar faces NOT returning for the new season ... TMZ has learned.

Production sources tell us the show is set to start production in July, but cast members *Braunwyn Windham-Burke*,* Kelly Dodd-Leventhal*, and *Elizabeth Lyn Vargas* will not be a part of the production.

It's currently unclear if it was a decision by Bravo to not bring the women back or if it was a mutual thing ... but either way, they won't be on camera. We're told some women -- including those who are making a return -- learned of the network's decision early Tuesday night.

As for the women returning -- we're told *Shannon Beador*,* Gina Kirschenheiter*, and* Emily Simpson* will all be back. We're also told *Heather Dubrow* -- wife of "*Botched*" Doc *Terry Dubrow* -- will make a return to the series, she was previously on seasons 7-11.

As we reported, Dodd came under fire back in January when she was spotted mocking COVID at a restaurant with friends, leading a group cheers, while someone in her group appeared to call the gathering "super-spreaders."

It's unclear if the controversy had anything to do with her exit from the franchise.


----------



## BleuSaphir

This should be interested take of new cast. Why not try add New face for the show than have 4 housewives?


----------



## swags

Glad to see Braunwyn gone. Not sure how I feel about Shannon remaining on. Heather might work out. Emily and Gina grew on me so i don’t mind them.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Glad to see Braunwyn gone. Not sure how I feel about Shannon remaining on. Heather might work out. Emily and Gina grew on me so i don’t mind them.


I feel the same way!! I thought Tamra was coming back but I guess not...I don't care for her but I thought they might bring her back for drama sake...she loves to stir the pot!


----------



## KellyObsessed

Hopefully Heather will show us her new house at least.   I'm not a Heather or Terry fan, but they do have a lot of money and no hesitation in spending it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's about time Kelly is gone


----------



## TC1

I *think* I read somewhere that Tamra was heard saying that she was only able to come back as a "friend" because that's all she has time for in her life now   anyway... I won't be surprised if she's back in some capacity. I always liked Heather... so glad those other 3 aren't returning.


----------



## jennlt

When I read the list of who isn't returning and I saw Elizabeth, I thought, "Who's Elizabeth?", so I guess I won't miss her  Or any of them, really.


----------



## purseinsanity

I am thrilled Elizabeth and especially Braunwynn aren't returning.  Kelly is nuts but I found her entertaining.  I liked Heather, and Terry certainly likes the camera.  They have money, which is honestly why I started watching these shows in the first place...to see the fabulous lives others have.  Somewhere along the way, they deteriorated into screaming, fake drama fests that were more scripted than anything.  I don't care for the new pared down casts either.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Good riddance to Kelly!


----------



## Swanky

I don't love Heather, she's pretty self important and self righteous imo. I'd rather some new players.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I don't love Heather, she's pretty self important and self righteous imo. I'd rather some new players.


Imho, bravo needs to recruit some of her friends. I am sure one of them is a snarky bish.
Also enough with the broke people already. I have zero interest in Gina. 
The real housewives franchise is about glamour and lifestyle porn not a prolonged struggle.
That is what real life is about.


----------



## BevS813

Heather is a snob. I am not happy about her returning but glad to see Kelly is finally off the show! She was pure trash...and down right an ugly (interior) individual.


----------



## BevS813

Oh Kelly....









						Kelly Dodd Goes Off on Braunwyn Windham-Burke Over 'RHOC' Firings
					

Kelly Dodd goes off on Braunwyn over their 'RHOC' ousting and blames her for it.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## swags

BevS813 said:


> Oh Kelly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Dodd Goes Off on Braunwyn Windham-Burke Over 'RHOC' Firings
> 
> 
> Kelly Dodd goes off on Braunwyn over their 'RHOC' ousting and blames her for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


See Kelly was the kind of crazy I like on real housewives. She had a point about Brauny although I think Kellys own actions led to her dismissal.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> See Kelly was the kind of crazy I like on real housewives. She had a point about Brauny although I think Kellys own actions led to her dismissal.


Do you think that Fancy Pants had the clout to clean house?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Do you think that Fancy Pants had the clout to clean house?


Yes.  I think Andy would definitely do that to get her back.


----------



## lulilu

Heather and thirsty Terry?  ugh
Braunwyn and her thirsty disgusting mother?  bye!


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Heather and thirsty Terry?  ugh
> Braunwyn and her thirsty disgusting mother?  bye!


Terry got even more nuts since his show on E, plus the selling on TV.
How does he even have the time and stamina to practice médecine is a wonder.


----------



## starrynite_87

Swanky said:


> I don't love Heather, she's pretty self important and self righteous imo. I'd rather some new players.


I have a friend that reminds me of Heather; she is a lawyer but doesn’t have to work because her husband makes well over a million dollars a year. She is a very smart woman who spends her time sitting on boards and writing. In her mind she knows what’s right for everyone and has no issues telling you what you need to do. Everyone and everything needs to accommodate her and her family’s schedule, even if it interferes with everyone else.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Terry got even more nuts since his show on E, plus the selling on TV.
> How does he even have the time and stamina to practice médecine is a wonder.


I have always found him to be incredibly obnoxious.  But of course, she's pretty awful too. They're made for one another -- must spend all their time congratulating each other.


----------



## TC1

Terry has had so much work done on his face...he looks like a totally different person.


----------



## purseinsanity

Terry is starting to look like Madame too.







https://www.tmz.com/2020/10/08/botched-star-terry-dubrow-claims-ex-patient-extortion-attempt/


----------



## limom

In all honesty, while I like Paul, he does not look any better.
Would you get surgery from one of those dudes?


----------



## rockhollow

I don't really want Miss Fancy Pants back.
I am sure she wouldn't return without Kelly leaving. I think Heather left the show when Kelly brought out the cheating accusations about Terry (although Bravo never aired it).
I'd almost have Tamra back before Heather.

I think it would be better to just clean house, and bring us new Orange County housewives.


----------



## Swanky

I'd rather have Tamara


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> I don't really want Miss Fancy Pants back.
> I am sure she wouldn't return without Kelly leaving. I think Heather left the show when Kelly brought out the cheating accusations about Terry (although Bravo never aired it).
> I'd almost have Tamra back before Heather.
> 
> I think it would be better to just clean house, and bring us new Orange County housewives.


Both Kelly and her husband are out of work atm.
When it rains, it pours.
For whatever reason, Kelly made for great TV.
 she is naturally super funny, imo.
Fancy pants absolutely brings plenty to the franchise. Hello those ice cubes but is not fun/funny whatsoever.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I'd rather have Tamara


Tamra is a pro and her family is interesting. Between the baptism, her crazy son, her ex and her daughters, they make for compelling TV. 
That limo scene with Simon. Wow.


----------



## millivanilli

urghhh ok, that cast sounds pretty lame.

We'll see Shannon get drunk, throwing a temper tantrum, Heather feeling upset by it, repeat.

sorry I forgot: in between the fight " I am fabulous" ... " No I am"... "but I am fabulousest" "no I am" "most surley I am the most fabulousestestset EVER and I have class".

I was looking forward to it and am feeling a little bit sadened by that " old old old again, heat it up again".


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> In all honesty, while I like Paul, he does not look any better.
> Would you get surgery from one of those dudes?


Well, they can't operate on themselves


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Well, they can't operate on themselves


I think they inject themselves.
It is quite a look.


----------



## bagsforme

I've seen Terry in person and he looks like a wax figure.


----------



## bisbee

Terry really needs to lay off the fillers!  But…he won’t.

I would much rather see Heather than Tamara.  Tamara is an embarrassment…can’t say I will miss her exposing her boobs every chance she gets.  Heather is spoiled rotten and totally clueless, but she never gets naked, and she loves to show off her indulgent ridiculous spending.  I’m there for the house tours.


----------



## Volvomom

Can't stand Braunwyn Windham-Burke, her husband or her entire family.   OMG.   The entire clan just bugged me!!!!!    LoL.   Heather thinks she is above all.....i liked her before, but maybe not now.


----------



## limom

The show is bringing a new housewife and she is already a mess.
Meet Noella


----------



## TC1

How do these people not file taxes and then appear on TV pretending to be rich? Erika, Robyn, Teresa, Margaret, Nene, Dorit and PK, Karen and Alexia (RHOM) have all been called out for owing back taxes. SMH


----------



## Volvomom

TC1...... I agree......they are not wealthy.  Not like they even have a small student loan or credit card balance.   I could not sleep at night if this was ever my situation.  Yikes.


----------



## purseinsanity

Volvomom said:


> TC1...... I agree......they are not wealthy.  Not like they even have a small student loan or credit card balance.   I could not sleep at night if this was ever my situation.  Yikes.


ITA!  I hate owing anyone money.  My dad taught me that if I can't pay for it in cash, don't put it on credit card and always pay off the balance in full.  I do that to this day.  It drives me nuts that I have a mortgage, LOL.  I don't understand the point of posing.  Going on TV and pretending to be fabulously wealthy yet living on credit, is a like buying a fast ticket to jail (why aren't more of these women in jail BTW?).


----------



## elle-mo

Shocking...it was just a matter of time. I guess she'll be back on as a guest, have a feeling he didn't enjoy being filmed.
Vicki Gunvalson & Steve Lodge Break Up (radaronline.com)


----------



## BevS813

She is a nut job in my opinion...I'm surprised he tolerated her for that long...


----------



## TC1

She wasn't on the cast anymore...but I think he enjoyed using her familiarity for his political aspirations, which were about as successful as Kanye's


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> The show is bringing a new housewife and she is already a mess.
> Meet Noella



Oh Lawd, James Bergener is another useless EFF of an attorney.  Andy can really pick them. Emily, Sweet James and Tom, all pond scum.


----------



## bag-princess

She’s as bad as Christina - married a 3rd time and always talking about “my man”!  Start the clock on this one.










						Meghan King marrying Joe Biden’s nephew Cuffe Owens
					

The couple are reportedly having a “small, family wedding” at Owen’s mother’s home. The president and first lady are set to attend.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Coco.lover

I’m really happy for her. This is definitely an upgrade from her crazy ex. 


bag-princess said:


> She’s as bad as Christina - married a 3rd time and always talking about “my man”!  Start the clock on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan King marrying Joe Biden’s nephew Cuffe Owens
> 
> 
> The couple are reportedly having a “small, family wedding” at Owen’s mother’s home. The president and first lady are set to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


----------



## TC1

Jim Edmonds is very anti-B*den and pro T supporter...lol this is a great example of karma


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Oh Lawd, James Bergener is another useless EFF of an attorney.  Andy can really pick them. Emily, *Sweet James* and Tom, all pond scum.


His billboards are they cheesiest things ever!  I cringe every time I see them.


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> His billboards are they cheesiest things ever!  I cringe every time I see them.


What about his cheesy TV ads with his buttery soft Martin Gaye voice in which he proclaims he used to be an insurance attorney and decided he hated insurance companies so switched sides.  Grosss.


----------



## TC1

Vicki commented on Tamra's IG that Steve had a 30-something gf he was cheating on her with..and took her to Vicki's condo in Mexico (among other places) and she feels like a fool.
Tamra replied that he was just using her for her followers for his "career"


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Vicki commented on Tamra's IG that Steve had a 30-something gf he was cheating on her with..and took her to Vicki's condo in Mexico (among other places) and she feels like a fool.
> Tamra replied that he was just using her for her followers for his "career"



that's terrible, no one should be treated that way. Vicki might be a bit crazy, but doesn't deserve this.
I guess her 'love tank' must be empty again.


----------



## swags

I always thought Vicki should have stayed with Donn although there was cheating gossip there as well. It’s sad that she falls for these users.


----------



## sgj99

I’m not condoning his behavior.  At all.  He always came across to me as slimy. 

It was obvious that they weren’t a good match and he wasn’t emotionally invested in the relationship.  She was the one who pushed getting engaged.  Instead she should have been paying attention to all the red flags.  She’s so damn desperate to be in a relationship.  This is a good example of:  you have to be mentally and emotionally healthy before you can have a healthy relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> that's terrible, no one should be treated that way. Vicki might be a bit crazy, but doesn't deserve this.
> *I guess her 'love tank' must be empty again.*




I like Vicki-but This tickles me greatly


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I’m not condoning his behavior.  At all.  He always came across to me as slimy.
> 
> It was obvious that they weren’t a good match and he wasn’t emotionally invested in the relationship.  She was the one who pushed getting engaged.  Instead she should have been paying attention to all the red flags.  She’s so damn desperate to be in a relationship.  This is a good example of:  you have to be mentally and emotionally healthy before you can have a healthy relationship.


It seems that Vicky is pretty successful professionally.  I'm always amazed at how many successful, highly respected women seem to not feel complete without a man and will grab the first (often a loser) that they come across.  I personally know SO MANY...doctors, lawyers, all professions across the board that have been cheated on and basically "robbed" of their financial portfolios.  They're left bitter, but often move on to another loser faster than I can turn my head!  I often get asked how I "got so lucky".  The answer is pretty easy.  Have confidence in yourself, and don't settle!  Happiness comes first from within, not from some man or woman.


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> It seems that Vicky is pretty successful professionally.  I'm always amazed at how many successful, highly respected women seem to not feel complete without a man and will grab the first (often a loser) that they come across.  I personally know SO MANY...doctors, lawyers, all professions across the board that have been cheated on and basically "robbed" of their financial portfolios.  They're left bitter, but often move on to another loser faster than I can turn my head!  I often get asked how I "got so lucky".  The answer is pretty easy.  Have confidence in yourself, and don't settle!  Happiness comes first from within, not from some man or woman.




OMG, this is so true. I have a friend, who is so finically successful, in fact changed my life when she taught me about finances and the future, who always, always picks duds for her partner. She is so smart of so many levels but not picking partners. And yes, purseinsanlity, there always seems to another one ready to take over in the useless partner spot.
And always seems to have to take a financial hit to become free of them.
Very strange.


----------



## sgj99

I watched the new season last night:

I’m conflicted about Heather.  While I love seeing her new over-the-top home (isn’t that why we watch these shows?) she came across as super snobby about it, “look at me!  I am so rich!”

What the h*ll has Shannon done to her face!

The new girl Jenn is wondering how she gets everything accomplished each day?  It’s because you have a nanny!

I have to watch the others to get an opinion.


----------



## TC1

I wanted to be excited about Heather being back...it was meh. She is way too over the top "come feel these warm towels" mmm, ok girl. 
Gina and Emily have had a decent amount of work done too...
I see this is the season Shannon is going to be taken down. Not too sure about the new girls just yet...did the one sue Terry because of her face? Lawd her nose looks botched.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Perhaps it was the editing and the blur of seeing all the rooms in Heather's house so quickly, but I felt underwhelmed by most of it, and I expected to be green with envy.    I think I prefer the look of her old house better?
She was so smug and gleeful showing off her house, I found it very off-putting, especially in light of what is happening in the world.
I think she came back for one of two reasons; either she couldn't contain her need to gloat and show off, or the financial burdens of her lifestyle necessitate a money shot in the arm that the show provides.
Even the top plastic surgeons don't have limitless funds, and their livelihood can be gone in a flash if arthritis or something else affects their abilities.     Private schools and University educations for Heather and Terry's children are going to cost them plenty, and maintaining their house costs a serious chunk of change.  Her shopping also has to be excessive, from the look in her closet, and champagne, even Veuve isn't cheap to consume on a daily basis as your house wine.     I have a feeling they can use a bit of cash, and surmise Heather's over-the-top bragging is a smokescreen to hide something.    Something just seems off to me.


----------



## Swanky

I’ve never liked Heather, and the episode didn’t help lol
Not loving any of the new girls either.


----------



## Volvomom

2 new girls.....blah.   gross and fake

Shannon.....what happened?????   She looked way better before

Gina and Emily..... I like because they are down to earth normal, my opinion

Heather.....her house looks like a hotel and she seemed very snotty.  Wow.


----------



## Volvomom

There is my recap ..... LoL


----------



## rockhollow

I just watched the first episode and was not impressed. I hope it gets better as the season goes on.

I am also not sure why Heather has come back. I do think she just wants to gloat over her house and lifestyle - and it's not a good look.
I found her house just so over the top, no one needs to live in a 22,000 sq ft house.
Really, how much must it cost to run that house?
She can off as such a snob on the house tour for the ladies.
And Shannon was border line rude during the tour, she was jealous. It looks like she's not going to get a favourable edit this season.

Gina and Emily were the only ladies I enjoyed.
It's still to early to know about the new ladies.


----------



## Love Of My Life

KellyObsessed said:


> Perhaps it was the editing and the blur of seeing all the rooms in Heather's house so quickly, but I felt underwhelmed by most of it, and I expected to be green with envy.    I think I prefer the look of her old house better?
> She was so smug and gleeful showing off her house, I found it very off-putting, especially in light of what is happening in the world.
> I think she came back for one of two reasons; either she couldn't contain her need to gloat and show off, or the financial burdens of her lifestyle necessitate a money shot in the arm that the show provides.
> Even the top plastic surgeons don't have limitless funds, and their livelihood can be gone in a flash if arthritis or something else affects their abilities.     Private schools and University educations for Heather and Terry's children are going to cost them plenty, and maintaining their house costs a serious chunk of change.  Her shopping also has to be excessive, from the look in her closet, and champagne, even Veuve isn't cheap to consume on a daily basis as your house wine.     I have a feeling they can use a bit of cash, and surmise Heather's over-the-top bragging is a smokescreen to hide something.    Something just seems off to me.



Agree with many of your comments
Found Heather to be repulsive & very out of touch.
The line of skin care (Consult Beaute) that is on one of the home shopping networks seems to be doing well but how
good & effective it is remains to be seen.. Haven't read any of the reviews because the product line has
no appeal to me
The other girls are the same old same old... Shannon looks a mess sorry to say

She is just too theatrical for my liking & is not adding anything special to the show...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Okay Unpopular Opinion 

I'm SO HAPPY Heather is back, that house was unreal and I was here for the tour, I want more. Also Shannon was so jealous I was enjoying all the moments of her trying to smile.


----------



## sgj99

Shannon was green with envy and jealousy!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I wanted to be excited about Heather being back...it was meh.* She is way too over the top "come feel these warm towels" mmm, ok girl.*
> Gina and Emily have had a decent amount of work done too...
> I see this is the season Shannon is going to be taken down. Not too sure about the new girls just yet...did the one sue Terry because of her face? Lawd her nose looks botched.




people are saying she has not changed - DUH!  she will be even worse now because she is going to fill like she is even more special since she was invited back!  as if the show was nothing without her.


----------



## bisbee

I still have a soft spot for Heather…she is so out of touch with reality!  How could she give a tour of that ridiculous house without sounding like a snob?  That would be impossible. I like Gina and Emily, never cared for Shannon…she is SO jealous of Heather and doesn’t hide it…then again, she is *never* happy. The new ladies…time will tell, but that dark haired one who bragged about her blow jobs? Give me a break…she isn’t anything special, I’m sure…One can be accomplished, but she didn’t invent anything new, I’m sure.


----------



## blkbarbie310

So thrilled to see Heather back with all of her fabulousness!


----------



## elle-mo

I‘ve always liked Heather. She is unashamedly Heather and worked hard on building her home, it’s been a part of the narrative since she left so I‘m not surprised that it was showcased, it’s expected. I think she’s miscast and would be a better fit on ROBH.


----------



## swags

Heather comes off a bit too preachy to me. The house is ridiculous but better eye candy than some of the rentals we’ve been seeing. 
I like Emily and Gina. Poor Emily though, she’s had all that work done, works out and still looks like the big girl in the cast.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Heather comes off a bit too preachy to me. The house is ridiculous but better eye candy than some of the rentals we’ve been seeing.
> I like Emily and Gina. Poor Emily though, she’s had all that work done, works out and still looks like the big girl in the cast.


I think Emily looks pretty good. You can't fight genetics.


----------



## millivanilli

sgj99 said:


> I watched the new season last night:
> 
> I’m conflicted about Heather.  While I love seeing her new over-the-top home (isn’t that why we watch these shows?) she came across as super snobby about it, “look at me!  I am so rich!”
> 
> What the h*ll has Shannon done to her face!
> 
> The new girl Jenn is wondering how she gets everything accomplished each day?  It’s because you have a nanny!
> 
> I have to watch the others to get an opinion.


uhhh are we back again? YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

I like Emily....i think she is very pretty.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I think Emily looks pretty good. *You can't fight genetics.*



I like to use that line all the time   
But makes me sad that Emily will always be referred to as 'the big girl'.


----------



## bag-princess

Shannon is still a ray of sunshine I see  











						Heather Dubrow Responds to Shannon Storms Beador's Melancholy Reaction to Her House | Bravo TV Official Site
					

After Shannon Storms Beador's notably melancholy reaction to




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Schnooples

I can’t help but like Fancy Pants.  I also was cracking up when Gina was explaining how Shane finally passed the bar.


----------



## Volvomom

That was hysterical about Shane and bar!!!!!     I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Volvomom

Fancy pants!!!!!!   I'm like 50/50 with her.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I like to use that line all the time
> But makes me sad that Emily will always be referred to as 'the big girl'.


I cold have worded it better and I do thinks she looks good but the other ladies look quite thin.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I like to use that line all the time
> But makes me sad that Emily will always be referred to as 'the big girl'.


And she probably isn’t really big but just looks that way when next to a bunch of size 0 and size 2 women.  Probably a 10?


----------



## lulilu

She did explain all the PS she had done, but Emily looks really odd from some angles.  I understand the lower face/neck lift but her cheeks and eyes are freaking me out.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I watched the new season last night:
> 
> I’m conflicted about Heather.  While I love seeing her new over-the-top home (isn’t that why we watch these shows?) she came across as super snobby about it, “look at me!  I am so rich!”
> 
> What the h*ll has Shannon done to her face!
> 
> The new girl Jenn is wondering how she gets everything accomplished each day?  It’s because you have a nanny!
> 
> I have to watch the others to get an opinion.


I actually like Heather's old house better, TBH!  This new one is kind of just all kinds of gaudy and hotel like.  I do like her closet and champagne wall though!  Nicole is already getting on my nerves.  Knowing she's married (now divorcing) to the skeevy "Sweet James" just makes her worse.  Shannon looks like she has alcohol bloat.  The new girl that maybe has sued Terry...her face looks like like plastic.  Could that dress she wore to Heather's have been any shorter??  I don't need to see your Brazilian wax girl!  Gina to me looks the best she's ever looked.  I like Emily because she has flaws and isn't afraid to admit them or talk about them.  That cosmetics doc, Jenn, is giving me Aviva Drescher vibes.


----------



## chaneljewel

purseinsanity said:


> I actually like Heather's old house better, TBH!  This new one is kind of just all kinds of gaudy and hotel like.  I do like her closet and champagne wall though!  Nicole is already getting on my nerves.  Knowing she's married (now divorcing) to the skeevy "Sweet James" just makes her worse.  Shannon looks like she has alcohol bloat.  The new girl that maybe has sued Terry...her face looks like like plastic.  Could that dress she wore to Heather's have been any shorter??  I don't need to see your Brazilian wax girl!  Gina to me looks the best she's ever looked.  I like Emily because she has flaws and isn't afraid to admit them or talk about them.  That cosmetics doc, Jenn, is giving me Aviva Drescher vibes.


I agree about the new home.  It’s too hotel looking and not “comfy homey”.  I’ll just have to see how much I like having Heather back.  At least she dresses well and doesn’t look like she stepped out of a brothel.  Shannon is as annoying as ever and really has aged since last season.  And to say she’s lost control of her daughters is ridiculous because she can still have a positive influence on the twins.  Gina finally looks good and happy.  Emily needs to stop trying so hard with all the cosmetic fixes and just accept her body for what it is.  Exercise and eat healthy will be the best remedy.  Are her lips filled or are they normally so large?   That’s the part that bothers me.  The new girl and her friend have already come up a bit trashy.   I care about elegance and fashion and not your body parts.  Hopefully can watch more than FF this season.


----------



## bisbee

I do like Emily…I think she has too much filler in her cheeks…makes her eyes look smaller.  I follow a woman on Instagram (mother of an “influencer”) who has the same look…she is quite thin (naturally) and works out, but she has too much filler in her cheeks and looks like a squirrel.  I understand…I have lost volume in my face but no fillers for me.


----------



## millivanilli

Everytime I think about getting something done, I'll just watch ANY RH franchise and will think: "naaa, let is hang, it's ok".


----------



## bag-princess

lawdamercy!!    these are the new tag lines for the ladies!

--------------


*Shannon:* "This Storms has found her sunshine, and the future is looking bright."  

*Gina:* "I've still got a small house, but I'm living large."  

*Emily:* "These days, I don't just raise the bar; I close it down, too."  

*Noella:* "In the OC, it's easier to fit in but much more fun to stand out."  

*Dr. Jen:* "I'm not afraid of a little jab, and the ones I give are the best."  

*Heather:* "If you'd like to reach my standards, I suggest you get a ladder."


----------



## lulilu

I will have to try watching again.  I started to watch the first episode and Shannon's scene with her girls was annoying.  And Heather's pizza dinner served by her private chef, showcasing all of her children was obnoxious (I realize they were trying to bring us "up to date" with Heather's life, but yuck).  And I couldn't care less about her fugly monstrosity of a house that she is so proud of.


----------



## swags

So Heather was hanging with the plastic looking chick and never knew she sued Terry? I didn’t get the big deal Shannon was making of it.


----------



## TC1

Why is Heather always so gleeful to discuss how much things cost? It's gauche. Fancy pants should know better. We get it, Nobu catered. It was mentioned a million times, let alone a 30+ thousand dollar party (supposedly)  
ETA Terry's face is so distracting. I don't know who effed up his eyes..but damn.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Last night was a disaster with inexcusable behavior from so called ladies? who all should know better


----------



## TC1

If I were Nicole, I'd sure whomever did that to her face. The boob job is the least of her issues.


----------



## lulilu

^^ she looks haggard (rode hard and put away wet).  Her dress was obnoxiously short.  Most of their dresses were short though.  They are all too old for that.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> ^^ she looks haggard *(rode hard and put away wet).*  Her dress was obnoxiously short.  Most of their dresses were short though.  They are all too old for that.




that was one of my grandmother's sayings!!     i remember wondering what was she talking about - and i did not even dare to think about interrupting her to ask about grown folks conversations!


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> So Heather was hanging with the plastic looking chick and never knew she sued Terry?


Not buying it for one minute! No way did that woman sue him and Heather not know.  And then the woman befriends Heather and it never comes up.  And then she goes to their home


----------



## Lavendera

The whole suing Terry drama felt staged and fake. Please tell me we’re not going to talk about this for the rest of the season. Heather’s house feels like a dark, cold hotel, or maybe she means it to look like a luxury boutique of some kind. Not my cup of tea, but the outside is nice.

Apparently Heather did not want to know about her friend Nicole suing Terry. I don’t see anything wrong with Shannon knowing it and deciding not to tell Heather, or, deciding to tell her, but Shannon asked Emily and Gina to not say anything, yet Gina did anyway.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think Shannon is getting a bad edit.  She is misunderstood.  Heather told her this Nicole girl knew her.   Shannon thought that it couldn't possibly be the Nicole she was thinking, as THAT Nicole had sued Terry.    When she found out it WAS that Nicole she was conflicted as to whether she should tell Heather if Heather was unaware.   She confided to Emily and Gina and asked them not to say anything.   This seems normal to me.   Shannon was going to assess the situation and decide when, or if she should tell Heather.
There is NO way that Heather will remain friends with this Nicole IF she actually didn't know about her lawsuit with Terry.    Six years of friendship and Nicole never brought it up?  How could you trust a friend like this?     The lawyers didn't come looking for Nicole, she went looking for them. Even if she dropped the suit, it was likely only due to advice that she couldn't win.
They put on a big forgiveness, you dropped the suit, you didn't sue, and every doctor gets sued, act.
Terry should sue the doctor who effed up HIS face.   Hopefully, he didn't do this to himself.

Nicole and Heather's friendship is toast.


----------



## Lavendera

KellyObsessed said:


> I think Shannon is getting a bad edit.  She is misunderstood.  Heather told her this Nicole girl knew her.   Shannon thought that it couldn't possibly be the Nicole she was thinking, as THAT Nicole had sued Terry.    When she found out it WAS that Nicole she was conflicted as to whether she should tell Heather if Heather was unaware.   She confided to Emily and Gina and asked them not to say anything.   This seems normal to me.   Shannon was going to assess the situation and decide when, or if she should tell Heather.
> There is NO way that Heather will remain friends with this Nicole IF she actually didn't know about her lawsuit with Terry.    Six years of friendship and Nicole never brought it up?  How could you trust a friend like this?     The lawyers didn't come looking for Nicole, she went looking for them. Even if she dropped the suit, it was likely only due to advice that she couldn't win.
> They put on a big forgiveness, you dropped the suit, you didn't sue, and every doctor gets sued, act.
> Terry should sue the doctor who effed up HIS face.   Hopefully, he didn't do this to himself.
> 
> Nicole and Heather's friendship is toast.


Agree, Gina and Emily threw Shannon under the bus, big time! Shannon was mulling over whether to tell Heather about Nicole and hadn’t decided yet. And she was right because clearly Heather didn’t wanna hear anything about it.

It appears that the show is setting Shannon up to be the villain this season. Really didn’t like how they scapegoated her in this first episode. So far, it looks like Heather and Nicole will remain friends, but guess we’ll see.

And the dinner party could have continued just fine. But then it wouldn’t have been drama, and Heather couldn’t revealed about how much she spent on it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

As a guest at a house party really not the ideal place to have this conversation.
Gina & Emily exuded bad behavior as well as bad judgment.
If Shannon said she knew this gal from years back & knew she had sued Terry,
Shannon should have shared that privately with Heather but Shannon does like
to stir the pot..
At the end of the day, these are not nice girls & no secret or confidence is safe with any of them
Heather & Terry were strange about how they handled this, JMO


----------



## rockhollow

^^^^
I agree. Shannon is going to get to bad girl role and edit to match it.
Is Shannon jelly of Heather? Yes, big time - but it was Gina and Emily who stir this whole thing up.

I am so out of touch, I just can't image having a 35K party for 11 people 
And would you really send the guests away before they get to eat it?

I agree so much about the length of these ladies dresses!!!!
At least the only good thing I want to say about Heather was the lovely length of her dress.
The back shots of Shannon were tragic.
In a beach holiday  situation, us older girls can get away with a shorter outfit, but not at a dinner party.
And then the length of some of the other ladies who are younger, but still. Hard to not spend all the time tugging them down.
Poor Shannon, she is so hard to like now, I had to laugh at the tall thin one saying to respect your elders.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> ^^^^
> I agree. Shannon is going to get to bad girl role and edit to match it.
> Is Shannon jelly of Heather? Yes, big time - but it was Gina and Emily who stir this whole thing up.
> 
> I am so out of touch, I just can't image having a 35K party for 11 people
> And would you really send the guests away before they get to eat it?
> 
> I agree so much about the length of these ladies dresses!!!!
> At least the only good time I want to say about Heather was the lovely length of her dress.
> The back shots of Shannon were tragic.
> In a beach holiday  situation, us older girls can get away with a shorter outfit, but not at a dinner party.
> And then the length of some of the other ladies who are younger, but still. Hard to not spend all the time tugging them down.
> Poor Shannon, she is so hard to like now, I had to laugh at the tall thin one saying to respect your elders.



I can't imagine throwing a 35k dinner party for 11 people either AND why the heck were they talking about the price of the party on camera... so Tacky and Obnoxious! 

Oh, and the minuscule dresses on women older than 30's... agreed not a great look, no matter how tiny the body.


----------



## luckylove

I forgot to add... is it me or does Heather come off a bit amplified this season as though all her noted personality traits and characteristics from seasons past are hyper magnified this season... she is coming off more like a caricature of her old self. IDK... she seems to be playing to the cameras and appears more pompous, arrogant, self righteous than I remember.


----------



## baghagg

luckylove said:


> I forgot to add... is it me or does Heather come off a bit amplified this season as though all her noted personality traits and characteristics from seasons past are hyper magnified this season... she is coming off more like a caricature of her old self. IDK... she seems to be playing to the cameras and appears more pompous, arrogant, self righteous than I remember.


100% probably directed to do so by Bravo production/staff


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> I forgot to add... is it me or does Heather come off a bit amplified this season as though all her noted personality traits and characteristics from seasons past are hyper magnified this season... she is coming off more like a caricature of her old self. IDK... she seems to be playing to the cameras and appears more pompous, arrogant, self righteous than I remember.


Agree 100%.  She is more pleased with herself than I ever thought possible.  And OTT about other stuff -- she is mentioning her daughter is bisexual and having her front and center at the party so the other HW (can't remember her name) to shriek how she is bisexual too.  I don't really want to know about any of their sexual activities -- we have another one with a sex dungeon.  Really?  Sorry, it doesn't make you interesting to me.  And bragging about these things seems forced attempts to grab more attention.

I know I may be accused of not being "woke" enough, but I was raised with a stronger sense that certain things should remain private.  Not sorry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

luckylove said:


> I forgot to add... is it me or does Heather come off a bit amplified this season as though all her noted personality traits and characteristics from seasons past are hyper magnified this season... she is coming off more like a caricature of her old self. IDK... she seems to be playing to the cameras and appears more pompous, arrogant, self righteous than I remember.


 
With the success of Consult Beaute & being brought back to the "show" she thinks
she is a star... meant "superstar"..
I do think that Shannon is taken aback about how luxurious Heather's house is...
certainly a far cry from what her previous house was but Shannon is a little bit more
simplistic in her interior design taste.
Also Heather's comment about the "Salon" was really snobbish & distasteful...


----------



## rockhollow

Heather is looking a bit rough this season.
Both her and Terry have had a lot done in the past 5 years since we saw them last.


----------



## Swanky

Shannon could’ve kept her mouth shut if she had any intention of weighing out her options… she has a pattern of dropping bits of info then acting innocent.

Heather and Terry are insufferable, they’re so self-important I may not be able to watch this season. Out of freakin touch…..


----------



## Materielgrrl

This is the second HW show in a week of episodes that had one "character" calling or referring to another as fat or telling someone to stop eating so much as if they said there was a problem.  

nI have the same issue, and it's been a while, when someone is verbally attacked for being too thin or told to eat something.  

Nicole is a nutball and won't last more than one season.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> ^^ she looks haggard (rode hard and put away wet).  Her dress was obnoxiously short.  Most of their dresses were short though.  They are all too old for that.


Nicole or Heather? I actually liked Heather's dress a lot. sorry


----------



## millivanilli

Love Of My Life said:


> As a guest at a house party really not the ideal place to have this conversation.
> Gina & Emily exuded bad behavior as well as bad judgment.
> If Shannon said she knew this gal from years back & knew she had sued Terry,
> Shannon should have shared that privately with Heather but Shannon does like
> to stir the pot..
> At the end of the day, these are not nice girls & no secret or confidence is safe with any of them
> Heather & Terry were strange about how they handled this, JMO


I BET they had a short conversation off camera and decided to "handle this gracefully". if you'd ask me, that "gracefully" ship has sailed right after signing the contract to appear on RHOOC, again!


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> Agree 100%.  She is more pleased with herself than I ever thought possible.  And OTT about other stuff -- she is mentioning her daughter is bisexual and having her front and center at the party so the other HW (can't remember her name) to shriek how she is bisexual too.  I don't really want to know about any of their sexual activities -- we have another one with a sex dungeon.  Really?  Sorry, it doesn't make you interesting to me.  And bragging about these things seems forced attempts to grab more attention.
> 
> I know I may be accused of not being "woke" enough, but I was raised with a stronger sense that certain things should remain private.  Not sorry.


speaking of that sex dungeon... where ist it? Everything I saw was a bed and a shelf.


----------



## swags

That recent episode was so fake. Terry saying goodnight only to reappear in his leather jacket to do a pissed off walk with Heather and then make nice to the plastic faced chick.
Gina started the crap because shes a total dud.  She’s not getting the mileage she expected out of exploiting her kids dad with her fake crying so she threw Shannon under the bus for self serving reasons. Her excuse to Heather with the crying voice about her husband taking her to his sluts house for a bbq does not excuse her for telling Heather about Plastic‘s lawsuit.
Emily also didn’t need to start with Plastic Face. Why engage the idiot?


----------



## lulilu

millivanilli said:


> Nicole or Heather? I actually liked Heather's dress a lot. sorry


Nicole


----------



## TC1

millivanilli said:


> Nicole or Heather? I actually liked Heather's dress a lot. sorry


I don't think there was much of Nicole's to like. They had to blurr out her vag while she was walking FTLOG


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> Nicole


yes, that was.... I have no words.


----------



## swags

I believe Jeff Lewis









						Jeff Lewis adds fuel to Heather Dubrow feud: She’s not a good person
					

“It is never gonna f–king happen. Sorry … Only because I’ve witnessed how she treated people and I will never, ever… I’ll never forget, I’ll never forgive.&#8221…




					pagesix.com


----------



## millivanilli

naa she isn't. That face looks, yet frozen in botox, vile. And you know that saying:

at the age of 20 you have the face God gave you
at the age of 40 you'll have the face life (or you beauty doc) gave you
at the age of 60 you'll have the face you have been earning


----------



## sgj99

millivanilli said:


> naa she isn't. That face looks, yet frozen in botox, vile. And you know that saying:
> 
> at the age of 20 you have the face God gave you
> at the age of 40 you'll have the face life (or you beauty doc) gave you
> at the age of 60 you'll have the face you have been earning


I love this!
The beautiful Lauren Bacall always said, “I’ve earned every wrinkle.”


----------



## Swanky

I believe him too, I haven't ever liked her, I may not be able to watch this season  Way too self righteous and self important.


----------



## sgj99

I missed what was said about Shane passing the bar.  Someone please fill me in.


----------



## baghagg

Due to COVID-19 the Cali Bar passing grade was lowered and Shane had already taken the bar exam several times and achieved the lowered score (plus), so he was admitted.

Having said that, the California bar exam is one of the toughest in our country, for whatever that's worth...  He seems plenty smart.


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> Due to COVID-19 the Cali Bar passing grade was lowered and Shane had already taken the bar exam several times and achieved the lowered score (plus), so he was admitted.
> 
> Having said that, the California bar exam is one of the toughest in our country, for whatever that's worth...  He seems plenty smart.


Thank you


----------



## millivanilli

I loooove Noella. Is she German? She has a German attitude, just say it as it is, the good the bad, the ugly, the dungeon.
That said: question, these dogs nowadays, don't they come with paws anymore? Otherwise I can't explain to myself why a perfectly healthy dog will be even carried 2 pee.


----------



## millivanilli

Swanky said:


> I believe him too, I haven't ever liked her, I may not be able to watch this season  Way too self righteous and self important.


I personally got the impression that she picked Shannon to get more airtime. Actually it would be a smart move, yet a very mean one, but for me, just for one tiny second it looked as Heather would have put serious thoughts into the question " whom can I isolate and make look bad without risking getting ripped apart." Obviously that's Shannon, she stands alone, has nobody in the group really supporting her and cheering for her, most viewers are sort of "over" that Shannonbehaviour and it is really easy to detect her triggers once you have plenty of material- alone those 3 seasons RHOOC are enough to watch and learn.

I am sorry, I really liked her in the first 2 seasons she took part, but this... no. Just no. If she'll even get more airtime, I'll stop watching. I have really really strong reactions towards her, something that's normally a huge warning sign as I tend to like everybody .

Noella is BE-AU-TI-FUL, my god, I can't stop starring at her. Any ideas what kind that necklace was with the sugarhut-cut gems (I assume gems? love it). Lover her. Frank, honest, down to earth, seems a good sport.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> I believe him too, I haven't ever liked her, I may not be able to watch this season  Way too self righteous and self important.


I only "liked" Heather to see her house and material goodies.  She's always self righteous and pompous.  "All doctors get sued, it's not a big deal"?  Mmkay.  Talk to some doctors that have been sued.  It is a HUGE deal and extremely stressful.  One of my BFF's hubby is an orthopedic surgeon who got sued once and decided to go to trial instead of settling.  Although he ultimately won, the stress he went through for several months _*was*_ quite a *"big deal". * I can guarantee you my friend never became friends with his former patient or have her over for a sushi dinner.  And she damn well knew the name of the patient that sued him!


----------



## purseinsanity

I also don't understand why Heather and Terry "love" Nicole, and are pi$$ed at Shannon.  I don't see why it's a huge deal for Shannon to wonder if the Nicole she knew is the one that sued Terry, especially if, as Heather says, doctors get sued all the time and it's not a big deal.  Gina was a beeyotch for bringing it up.  I also didn't understand why Emily is pushing buttons, then acting like she was the one wronged.  The whole thing sounds like another BS storyline made up by production.


----------



## rockhollow

Emily must really want some story roles this season. That whole fight she had with Nicole was just so over the top. From the moment she arrived at Heather's party, she wanted to stir things up and started in on Nicole. She wanted to blow up Shannon, and was gleeful once it happened.
I hope she was at least drunk, as her behaviour was atrocious.


----------



## bagsforme

I hope they elaborate what's going on with Noellas husband.  She just suddenly brings up he owes 4million, is getting divorced, cut off her credit cards and moves to Porto Rico?  One scene she's like he's the best ever the next she's crying about him leaving.   I have so many questions.  Seems like an Erika story line where the husband did things without her knowing.


----------



## rockhollow

bagsforme said:


> I hope they elaborate what's going on with Noellas husband.  She just suddenly brings up he owes 4million, is getting divorced, cut off her credit cards and moves to Porto Rico?  One scene she's like he's the best ever the next she's crying about him leaving.   I have so many questions.  Seems like an Erika story line where the husband did things without her knowing.



It was a bit shocking - first all is well, and this week Noella is penniless and getting a divorce  
It does seem to be another Erika as you said.

I really don't want to see Heather go after Shannon as her storyline, and really hope not to see Emily and Gina joining in to go after Shannon.
I guess we're going to see lots of Terry - I think 'Botched' is finished, so he'll be looking for airtime.

Nicole has a very strange looking face, way too much work done on her. How old is she? All the PS ages her.


----------



## bisbee

I don’t hold a lot of hope for this season with Shannon (tired of her stirring sh*t and then saying “Who me?” as if butter wouldn’t melt in her mouth).  And Noella?  Not impressed…questionable husband, tax liens, dungeon, surprise divorce papers?  Uh oh…


----------



## pjhm

I don't how much of the episode I actually watched but after Heather kicked everyone out, I shut it off-found it boring and stupid


----------



## Rockerchic

Swanky said:


> Heather and Terry are insufferable, they’re so self-important I may not be able to watch this season. Out of freakin touch…..


I am with you. Totally unlikable. I'm so disgusted by Heather's sense of entitlement that it makes me nauseous. I don't think I'll be able to watch this season.


----------



## TC1

Heather was so excited to use her fancy words in her text to Shannon and then read aloud to Terry   "adjudicate your behaviour" doesn't really roll off the tongue


----------



## KellyObsessed

Heather is a pretentious snob.   She and Terry are so smug, and in the light of what is happening today, I'm kind of shocked.    If I had their kind of money I would be very uncomfortable showing it off.
$30K for a party, when so much food went to waste.    It's so "let them eat cake" out of touch with reality, even for reality tv.


----------



## bisbee

I thought I would be happy that Heather was back.

I was wrong.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Me, too. I want to see her things, not hear her snotty attitude.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LVSistinaMM said:


> Me, too. I want to see her things, not hear her snotty attitude.



Unfortunately the two go hand in hand… she has a sh*tty attitude BECAUSE of her fancy things… she thinks she’s above everyone else… she even says it in her intro..
Vile woman!


----------



## kcf68

I love how Bravo edits Heather out when she babbles on and on!


----------



## swags

Not liking this season so far. Dr.Jens not a great addition and I wish her husband  would put a shirt on. I’m tired of all the Botox too.
Heather is an uppity condescending snob. Their going to pile on Shannon this season.


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> Not liking this season so far. Dr.Jens not a great addition and I wish her husband  would put a shirt on. I’m tired of all the Botox too.
> Heather is an uppity condescending snob. Their going to pile on Shannon this season.



The guy from Flipping Out-his name escapes me at the moment- said some not so nice things about Heather.

I wanted to give this season a try. Haven’t watched in years, but all your comments have me like, nah girl, I’m good. And I love trash TV. Lol


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> The guy from Flipping Out-his name escapes me at the moment- said some not so nice things about Heather.
> 
> I wanted to give this season a try. Haven’t watched in years, but all your comments have me like, nah girl, I’m good. And I love trash TV. Lol


The guy is Jeff Lewis from Flipping Out, a show I actually enjoyed.


----------



## sgj99

Bravo is playing a previous season of OC and I’d forgotten what a sanctimonious snob Terry Dubrow can be a lot of the time.  He’s like Simon (RHNY) and wants to be an important part of the show too, like a “5th” housewife.


----------



## TC1

Heather warning Shannon like she's some kind of mafia boss    
That dress was wayyyy too tight for Emily. Girl, it's okay to size up. 
If Nicole didn't like Noella making a scene at the restaurant, perhaps they should have filmed somewhere more private. I get that she's sad...but perhaps a patio lunch isn't the place for your supported breakdown.


----------



## lulilu

All of Emily's dresses are too tight.  At the couples dinner she had huge back fat that made her back look like a butt.


----------



## sgj99

And Shane is such a squirt she looks huge in comparison to him or the size 0 women.  She’s probably only 10/12  (which is what I consider a normal size) but filming next to those super thin women plus squeezing into clothes that don’t fit make her look like a moose.


----------



## rockhollow

I am not enjoying Heather returning to the show.
She was pretentious and unlikeable before on the show, and if anything it's gotten worst.
I sure wish that Shannon would wise up, and just stop trying to be friends with Heather.
Heather is out to get her and that will be her role on this season - yuck.
I don't want to defend Shannon, but don't want to see her get picked on by Heather and with Heather making all the other ladies go after Shannon as well.
And the only lady that seems to have Heather's back is Noelle, and she's looking fairly crazy this season, so I don't know how much that is going to help.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Dr.Jens not a great addition and I wish her husband  would put a shirt on.




@swags Everything I think you say    

Seriously, does production think the viewers cannot distinguish the difference between a shirtless person and a gratuitous, attention-grabbing, near-constant shirtless person???  It's insulting..


----------



## rockhollow

baghagg said:


> @swags Everything I think you say
> 
> Seriously, does production think the viewers cannot distinguish the difference between a shirtless person and a gratuitous, attention-grabbing, near-constant shirtless person???  It's insulting..



I was just embarrassed with Dr Jen's shirtless husband. I don't blame the mother's at the school complaining about the husband turning up at the school without a shirt on. In your own home, at the beach ok, but not out and about.
And then having pictures of him shirtless - a big no!


----------



## baghagg

An actual conversation during last night's episode:

Jen: "Would you like to come over?" 
Heather: "Great  I'm right down the street" 
Jen: "I'll  text you my address"     

#editinggoals


----------



## bisbee

sgj99 said:


> And Shane is such a squirt she looks huge in comparison to him or the size 0 women.  She’s probably only 10/12  (which is what I consider a normal size) but filming next to those super thin women plus squeezing into clothes that don’t fit make her look like a moose.


Emily has lost weight and she’s been working out.  Yes, she needs to stop squeezing into dresses that are too tight…a size up would make a difference.  But…she is built the way she is, wide on top with big shoulders.  Calling her a “moose” is really unfortunate.  Do we really need to be that mean?


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> Emily has lost weight and she’s been working out.  Yes, she needs to stop squeezing into dresses that are too tight…a size up would make a difference.  But…she is built the way she is, wide on top with big shoulders.  Calling her a “moose” is really unfortunate.  Do we really need to be that mean?


I stated that she’s probably a 10 or 12 which is a normal size.  I am the same size and would look like a moose too while standing next to the very thin and much shorter women.  I don’t think what I said is mean.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bisbee said:


> Emily has lost weight and she’s been working out.  Yes, she needs to stop squeezing into dresses that are too tight…a size up would make a difference.  But…she is built the way she is, wide on top with big shoulders.  Calling her a “moose” is really unfortunate.  Do we really need to be that mean?





sgj99 said:


> I stated that she’s probably a 10 or 12 which is a normal size.  I am the same size and would look like a moose too while standing next to the very thin and much shorter women.  I don’t think what I said is mean.



Think there are better words to describe someone than referring to them as a "moose", JMO


----------



## sgj99

JMO, but it wouldn’t hurt for some to lighten up.  My statement was made in a much more sarcastic manner than serious.

I’m done with this so say what you want, I will not respond.  You can just use the “ignore” feature.  I will do the same and we can all go back to posting our opinions without offending anyone.


----------



## rockhollow

I would not want to be at a party where my dress was so tight that I can't sit or even stand and be comfortable - and then to have to stand around with twigs wearing size 0 dresses.

Andy must have promised Heather she could have lots of control over her part to get her to come back to the show, and Heather is going to take full advantage of this.
Her treatment of Shannon already is horrible and I think it will get worst.


----------



## elle-mo

Well that was fast... https://realityblurb.com/2021/12/24...ths-after-wedding-to-president-bidens-nephew/


----------



## KellyObsessed

sgj99 said:


> JMO, but it wouldn’t hurt for some to lighten up.  My statement was made in a much more sarcastic manner than serious.
> 
> I’m done with this so say what you want, I will not respond.  You can just use the “ignore” feature.  I will do the same and we can all go back to posting our opinions without offending anyone.



I'm a Canadian and I always use the term "moose" to describe myself, and have used it for eons, and so do my friends.     Maybe it's a regional thing?  Lol.


----------



## bag-princess

elle-mo said:


> Well that was fast... https://realityblurb.com/2021/12/24...ths-after-wedding-to-president-bidens-nephew/




she is as bad as christina always calling someone they just hooked up with "my man" and then a few months later it is over!   and she said they broke up - as if they were just dating and not married.   they need some serious counseling!


----------



## SouthTampa

I would be sort of upset if I had gone to the wedding and had brought a nice gift .


----------



## bag-princess

SouthTampa said:


> I would be sort of upset if I had gone to the wedding and had brought a nice gift .


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> JMO, but it wouldn’t hurt for some to lighten up.  My statement was made in a much more sarcastic manner than serious.
> 
> I’m done with this so say what you want, I will not respond.  You can just use the “ignore” feature.  I will do the same and we can all go back to posting our opinions without offending anyone.


You said what many of us were thinking. Not offensive. The dress was very unflattering. I think she had back cleavage again at the party for Shane. There’s nothing wrong with liking your food and I think she looks better than some of the anorexic looking ladies but she needs better fitting clothing. I like Emily and Shane cracks me up. 
I hope Shannon is done apologizing to the ponytailed snob. Shannon said she thought Nicole sued Terry. How is that going after her family? 
Poor Noella, she’s a train wreck and it’s not entertaining to watch her go through this.
Shannons daughter is so pretty! Shame on David for not helping with college (if that’s true)


----------



## rockhollow

I am as round as a tub, and think that Emily has a great body (but does need a larger size in that dress) and would be happy to be a size 12/14.
 I think she looks much better than some of those extremely thin woman in OC.


----------



## bisbee

rockhollow said:


> I am as round as a tub, and think that Emily has a great body (but does need a larger size in that dress) and would be happy to be a size 12/14.
> I think she looks much better than some of those extremely thin woman in OC.


I totally agree that she needed a larger dress.  And that she looks big especially next to those size 0 ladies.  The ONLY thing I objected to was calling her a moose.  It is very offensive to me…I guess some wouldn’t object to calling her a pig!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Heather warning Shannon like she's some kind of mafia boss
> That dress was wayyyy too tight for Emily. Girl, it's okay to size up.
> If Nicole didn't like Noella making a scene at the restaurant, perhaps they should have filmed somewhere more private. I get that she's sad...but perhaps a patio lunch isn't the place for your supported breakdown.


Nicole’s makeup looked like a clown’s at that lunch!


----------



## lulilu

Wearing clothes that are too tight and gives you back cleavage or back fat bulging over the dress makes you look bigger than you are.  Well tailored clothes will make her look better.


----------



## MKB0925

purseinsanity said:


> Nicole’s makeup looked like a clown’s at that lunch!


That is exactly what I thought too....terrible...lol


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Wearing clothes that are too tight and gives you back cleavage or back fat bulging over the dress makes you look bigger than you are.  Well tailored clothes will make her look better.


I had literally never seen anyone look like they had a butt on their upper back until that scene!


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> I had literally never seen anyone look like they had a butt on their upper back until that scene!


I was astonished.  Did she not see that?  It truly looked like a bare butt.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Emily and Gina desperately need a stylist. Both have beautiful bodies, but don't know how to make the most of their assets.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The ‘not a threat, it’s a promise!’ schtick again!!! 
the Housewives franchise need to come up with some new material!


----------



## lulilu

Sophie-Rose said:


> The ‘not a threat, it’s a promise!’ schtick again!!!
> the Housewives franchise need to come up with some new material!


And she looked so ugly making the threat, not unlike Erika when she threatened Sutton and others.  They both think they inspire fear as if they were mafia dons.  smdh


----------



## sgj99

RHOC’s Noella and James Bergener’s Divorce and Custody Battle: What to Know
					

‘The Real Housewives of Orange County’ star Noella Bergener shares a son with James Bergener — details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




according to this gossip mag Novella’s legal team informed her husband she was filing for a legal separation so he beat her to the punch and filed for divorce.  If this is true than she definitely wasn’t blindsided by the divorce papers.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> RHOC’s Noella and James Bergener’s Divorce and Custody Battle: What to Know
> 
> 
> ‘The Real Housewives of Orange County’ star Noella Bergener shares a son with James Bergener — details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to this gossip mag Novella’s legal team informed her husband she was filing for a legal separation so he beat her to the punch and filed for divorce.  If this is true than she definitely wasn’t blindsided by the divorce papers.



Nothing she talks about seems true.  
I didn't find her acting skills to be very good - she wasn't convincing in that scene, nor several others.. it reminded me of several other HW series where they hire someone already separated from their husband but pretend it's playing out in real time (Gina/OC, Yolonda/BH, Dina/NJ, etc).


----------



## TC1

Noella and Sweet James seeem to be trading jabs via social media. MMhmm, cause that works out well. 
I see Meghan Edmonds marriage didn't even make 10 weeks. Al least she can say the President attended her wedding   I wonder if the pics were even back from the photog?


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> Noella and Sweet James seeem to be trading jabs via social media. MMhmm, cause that works out well.
> I see Meghan Edmonds marriage didn't even make 10 weeks. Al least she can say the President attended her wedding   I wonder if the pics were even back from the photog?


Why get married when you’ve only know each something like a month?  It’s not like you can’t date without a chaperone or even live together for awhile.  Don’t know how much truth there is in this but “sources“ are saying the split is because he’s in LA and she’s settled down in St.Louis or he hates how public her life is while he is very private.  These are both issues that could have been explored during the dating/getting-to-know-you phase.


----------



## sgj99

Vicki is all over the gossip sites talking about how much of a fame whore Steve is since he’s now engaged only 3 months after their breakup.  1.) Pot meet kettle and 2.) there was such a lack of chemistry between the two and seemed like very different people with very different views.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Vicki is all over the gossip sites talking about how much of a fame whore Steve is since he’s now engaged only 3 months after their breakup.  1.) Pot meet kettle and 2.) there was such a lack of chemistry between the two and seemed like very different people with very different views.


She chooses douchebags who use her but she seems like a pain in the ass herself.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess her love tank is empty


----------



## TC1

Narcissist, pfft in this case..takes one to know one Vicki


----------



## baghagg

I can no longer refrain:.  Noella is the strangest of all the strange housewives ever!!!  Her affect is so deliberate - she's always aware of the cameras and it's always so obvious; she is clearly the neediest of the needy; sometimes she's physically attractive, other times she looks so bizarre.  In the scenes in the restaurant with Nicole she seemed drugged (not the only time I've thought it about her and the series is not even half thru the season); she has to comment on EVERYTHING, as if she says every single thing that comes to her mind (which is also so weird).  Hope she's a one season wonder.


----------



## sgj99

Emily and Shane are so difficult to watch.  They are so awkward with absolutely no chemistry or connectio.


----------



## elle-mo

When did Nicole and Emily make up? I mean, if they moved on from it like actual adult women, that's great. I was just expecting this to get dragged on. Emily is turning into a messy drunk which is fitting because she seems very thirsty this season.


----------



## TC1

I think Noella knew everything was over with her husband and is really trying to secure herself a spot for next season by having drama with EVERY person. 
I notice they don't air all the "make up" lunches..Like when they flashed to Noella apologizing to Jenn


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, I wish Shannon would have just told Heather to just drop dead with all that 'thug talk'.
And stop apologizing!
And it was all BS, as Heather then says she hasn't really accepted Heather's many, many apologizes.
Surprisedly Terry was quite gracious and accepted Shannon's apology.
Heather is so unlikeable this season.

I don't like that I am feeling sorry for Shannon. All the other ladies beside Noelle are against her, and having Noelle on her side is not great as she comes off quite crazy and that's not the greatest for crazy Shannon.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I find this franchise so toxic, I’ve stopped watching… it’s not fun watching grown women acting this way!!! Vile behavior


----------



## purseinsanity

Gosh I really, really, really dislike Noella.  She is over the top annoying.  They got rid of Braunwynn only to bring in her psycho BFF?


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Gosh I really, really, really dislike Noella.  She is over the top annoying.  They got rid of Braunwynn only to bring in her psycho BFF?


She is so different from the other HWs and is striking to look at that, at first, I was interested in her.  But she quickly became a thirsty annoying bore.


----------



## rockhollow

There is definitely something off about Noella. None of her explanations about her life make any sense, so she sounds unbelievable.
I image internet sleuths will find out the true story and she'll look even more the fool.

But Heather is insufferable this season and makes Orange Country terrible this season.
Her over the top ego is hard to watch.
Noella had it right with her opinions of Heather on the visit to her house. She asks Noella to come at a certain time and just happens to be filming some silly informercial with Terry and acts upset that she was interrupted. 
And then in that 22000+ sq ft house with all those rooms, says the only quiet room to talk in is her office/recording studio filled with 'everything about Heather'.
Heather is just way to into herself.


----------



## elle-mo

Emily with her TWO LITER BOTTLE OF GINGER ALE?!? She is straight up drinking it out of the bottle. I have to give her serious kudos for doing that without it spraying everywhere. Girl has some mad skills.


----------



## TC1

elle-mo said:


> Emily with her TWO LITER BOTTLE OF GINGER ALE?!? She is straight up drinking it out of the bottle. I have to give her serious kudos for doing that without it spraying everywhere. Girl has some mad skills.


I don't really think she needed to bring it into the store with her though....


----------



## rockhollow

Emily is not a happy woman. Her relationship with her husband is always so toxic. I don't care how many times she tried to tell us that their banter is good between them, I just don't believe it.
She seems to be hitting the bottle more this season, and a drunk Emily is never pleasant.
She has some real likeable moments but then she does times that make her look sneaky and underhanded.

This week her best scene was eating that sandwich in the sauna and Heather's disapproval. I'm surprised Heather didn't try to kick her out of the sauna.
Everything about Heather is so pretentious - she was sure to mention that they were having the large private room, and to put everything on her credit card.


----------



## lulilu

For some reason, it seems to me that Shane and Emily do get along.  He seemed really pleasant on WWHL this week.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> For some reason, it seems to me that Shane and Emily do get along.  He seemed really pleasant on WWHL this week.


I think they were through rough times, but seem to be much better, IMO.


----------



## Florasun

Sophie-Rose said:


> The ‘not a threat, it’s a promise!’ schtick again!!!
> the Housewives franchise need to come up with some new material!





lulilu said:


> And she looked so ugly making the threat, not unlike Erika when she threatened Sutton and others.  They both think they inspire fear as if they were mafia dons.  smdh



I'm like Ronnie (Watch What Crappens) and waiting for the Heather take-down. Seriously though, I don't think it will happen as long as she and Terry are married.


----------



## Florasun

Heather seems to have cleaned out the Fendi store this season.


----------



## TC1

Interesting to see Terry Dubrow pushing Covid tests on The Shopping Channel   I guess someone has to pay for those big private sauna rooms


----------



## MKB0925

rockhollow said:


> Emily is not a happy woman. Her relationship with her husband is always so toxic. I don't care how many times she tried to tell us that their banter is good between them, I just don't believe it.
> She seems to be hitting the bottle more this season, and a drunk Emily is never pleasant.
> She has some real likeable moments but then she does times that make her look sneaky and underhanded.
> 
> This week her best scene was eating that sandwich in the sauna and Heather's disapproval. I'm surprised Heather didn't try to kick her out of the sauna.
> Everything about Heather is so pretentious - she was sure to mention that they were having the large private room, and to put everything on her credit card.


I noticed Emily's drinking more this season too. In the past she would have 1 drink and be done.


----------



## purseinsanity

MKB0925 said:


> I noticed Emily's drinking more this season too. In the past she would have 1 drink and be done.


Maybe "Fun Emily" was being sequestered before and has now been unleashed!  Kind of like The Kracken.


----------



## baghagg

She can't catch a break...









						Elizabeth Lyn Vargas’ ex Ryan Geraghty charged with multiple felonies
					

Geraghty, 33, was charged with assault with a deadly weapon, burglary, felon in possession of a firearm and extortion after he barricaded himself inside Vargas’ home.




					pagesix.com
				












						SWAT Swarms 'RHOC' Elizabeth Vargas' Home as Ex Allegedly Barricades Inside
					

Elizabeth Vargas' home is seeing lots of police activity ... we're told her ex-boyfriend barricaded himself inside after she called cops, and now one person is in custody.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> She can't catch a break...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Lyn Vargas’ ex Ryan Geraghty charged with multiple felonies
> 
> 
> Geraghty, 33, was charged with assault with a deadly weapon, burglary, felon in possession of a firearm and extortion after he barricaded himself inside Vargas’ home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWAT Swarms 'RHOC' Elizabeth Vargas' Home as Ex Allegedly Barricades Inside
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Vargas' home is seeing lots of police activity ... we're told her ex-boyfriend barricaded himself inside after she called cops, and now one person is in custody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Was that the guy on the show with her?


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Was that the guy on the show with her?


Was wondering the same...


----------



## sgj99

where the hell did they find Noella???  I wouldn’t want to be around her for 2 minutes!


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> where the hell did they find Noella???  I wouldn’t want to be around her for 2 minutes!


Agreed!  If it wasn't for their child together, I wouldn't blame any man for running far away from her.


----------



## Swanky

Wait… her ex, like ex boyfriend? Or hubby?? I was under the impression her ex was older. 
Was this the dude that was her “boyfriend” but they didn’t have sex?

Can’t keep up.


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> Agreed!  If it wasn't for their child together, I wouldn't blame any man for running far away from her.


She just sucks the air out of the room.  And I hate the way she speaks.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> She just sucks the air out of the room.  And I hate the way she speaks.


Spot on!!!


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> Wait… her ex, like ex boyfriend? Or hubby?? I was under the impression her ex was older.
> Was this the dude that was her “boyfriend” but they didn’t have sex?
> 
> Can’t keep up.


Yes, we're trying to figure out if it was the younger dude on the show (who she allegedly didn't have sex with ).


----------



## rockhollow

I have to agree about Noelle - that is one disturbed lady!
It was no wonder she passed out in that sauna - she looked so thin in her swimming suit and with all the drinking she had done the night before. 

And again we see just how pretentious Miss Fancy Pants is.
Looking at that property for 8 million dollars and then phoning Terry to discuss it. I know they are rich, but this was over the top.
I felt sorry for the ladies that had to go with her to view the property.

Emily was telling the truth about how mean she could get when drinking.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I can't get over the fact why anyone would name their daughter after a Christmas holiday... if that's her real name


----------



## limom




----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


>



Barf


----------



## Abba13

Shannon jealous of Gina?  That is a storyline made up by Gina for the show.  Shannon could care less if Gina and Heather get along.  Ha!  Shannon's reaction tonight was priceless.  Gina does like to flatter herself.  I used to like her.....that's diminished a great deal.  

Noella talking about her divorce a lot is completely understandable.  She's in a rough spot.  Any woman who has gone through it as the victim....by that I mean as the one who didn't see it coming.....knows the pain she is in.  If the ladies don't want to hear it again and again I can understand because they aren't true friends.  But to yell at her like Emily did tonight was cruel.....so cruel.  I like Emily but that showed a selfish side one should try not to expose.  One can feel it but don't let it out!  Not a pretty look.  

The cookies were a riot tonight!  Slowing down Shannon's voice was hysterical!  Great moments!


----------



## baghagg

Waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too much screen time with kids this season, particularly Heather - it seems to be her entire story line and it's boring.


----------



## DrDior

Please … I’ll take anything over the stack of vaginas. If I was there listening to Noelle, Id need to be microdosing with Shannon too.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Shannon jealous of Gina?  That is a storyline made up by Gina for the show.  Shannon could care less if Gina and Heather get along.  Ha!  Shannon's reaction tonight was priceless.  Gina does like to flatter herself.  I used to like her.....that's diminished a great deal.
> 
> Noella talking about her divorce a lot is completely understandable.  She's in a rough spot.  Any woman who has gone through it as the victim....by that I mean as the one who didn't see it coming.....knows the pain she is in.  If the ladies don't want to hear it again and again I can understand because they aren't true friends.  But to yell at her like Emily did tonight was cruel.....so cruel.  I like Emily but that showed a selfish side one should try not to expose.  One can feel it but don't let it out!  Not a pretty look.
> 
> The cookies were a riot tonight!  Slowing down Shannon's voice was hysterical!  Great moments!


I haven't seen the episode yet, but I've heard that Noella actually wanted the separation, her husband beat her to filing for divorce and she's turned it into a "I was blind sided" story line.  I find Noella rude and I personally would never want her on any kind of trip.  It's like someone said, she sucks the air out of the room every.single.time.  I can't even stand her voice, whether she's talking about her divorce or not.


----------



## lulilu

Abba13 said:


> Noella talking about her divorce a lot is completely understandable.  She's in a rough spot.  Any woman who has gone through it as the victim....by that I mean as the one who didn't see it coming.....knows the pain she is in.  If the ladies don't want to hear it again and again I can understand because they aren't true friends.  But to yell at her like Emily did tonight was cruel.....so cruel.  I like Emily but that showed a selfish side one should try not to expose.  One can feel it but don't let it out!  Not a pretty look.


It seemed to me that the women, most especially Emily, gave Noella lots of attention and a sympathetic ear about her divorce.  Apparently, they were trying to beat one another to the courthouse, so not as sympathetic as Noella portrayed it, but more a reflection of Noella's need to be the center of attention and victim.  Emily had asked her to put it aside for the evening but understandingly blew up at Noella's yammering on about it.


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too much screen time with kids this season, particularly Heather - it seems to be her entire story line and it's boring.


Didn't you appreciate the totally scripted scene of Heather -- the down-to-earth mother of the year -- planting her garden while speaking to yet another child she is using for her gay children story line?   Pulease.  Are we supposed to believe she actually works in her garden?  Or did her gardener set her scene up for her?


----------



## limom

Heather and her husband are launching a new show on E.
She gives relationship advice and he offers make overs???








						Heather & Terry Dubrow Preview Their New Project About Marriage Just In Time for Valentine's Day | Bravo TV Official Site
					

This Valentine's Day, The Real Housewives of Orange County's Heather Dubrow and her husband




					www.bravotv.com
				



I loved that they actually made something out of the show but him selling Covid tests at such a large profit, disgusted me.
I can’t support the couple in any capacity anymore. 
Cancelled for me.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Heather and her husband are launching a new show on E.
> She gives relationship advice and he offers make overs???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather & Terry Dubrow Preview Their New Project About Marriage Just In Time for Valentine's Day | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> This Valentine's Day, The Real Housewives of Orange County's Heather Dubrow and her husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that they actually made something out of the show but him selling Covid tests at such a large profit, disgusted me.
> I can’t support the couple in any capacity anymore.
> Cancelled for me.


barf


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I swear I’m the only one here who loves Heather and all her money lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> I swear I’m the only one here who loves Heather and all her money lol


I loved her at first because she's actually wealthy and that's the reason I started watching these shows.  She's become a condescending, know it all to me and regardless of how annoying Kelly was, Heather calling her "trash" was the final straw.  She really does think she's better than everyone else.  You married a wealthy plastic surgeon honey; your acting career didn't exactly take off.


----------



## swags

I think o


lulilu said:


> Didn't you appreciate the totally scripted scene of Heather -- the down-to-earth mother of the year -- planting her garden while speaking to yet another child she is using for her gay children story line?   Pulease.  Are we supposed to believe she actually works in her garden?  Or did her gardener set her scene up for her?


I have to wonder if the kids are pretending to be gay. She seems delighted to embrace it. Almost too delighted, like it could help her reputation of being a cold snob.

Also enough of Nutella and her stacks and playing the bisexual horniness crap. Get a real lesbian couple on the show with a nice family and not these whack jobs they keep throwing at us.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I loved her at first because she's actually wealthy and that's the reason I started watching these shows.  She's become a condescending, know it all to me and regardless of how annoying Kelly was, Heather calling her "trash" was the final straw.  She really does think she's better than everyone else.  You married a wealthy plastic surgeon honey; your acting career didn't exactly take off.


Heather is far from being unsuccessful on her own. They are equally yoked when it comes to intelligence, savviness and career, imo.
She was awful on that bus. He also have his moment of pure nastiness.
When he put down David because he was in construction, it was gross.
David is a jerk but he is a smart, hard working and super successful man. And he is totally baggable.
Take this Penis boy.


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> Heather is far from being unsuccessful on her own. They are equally yoked when it comes to intelligence, savviness and career, imo.
> She was awful on that bus. He also have his moment of pure nastiness.
> When he put down David because he was in construction, it was gross.
> David is a jerk but he is a smart, hard working and super successful man. And he is totally baggable.
> Take this Penis boy.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I find Heather so unbearable, I skip her segments about her house and everything about her. 

I really wish they could find another cast member who rich as Heather but doesnt have the snob elite vibe I get from her.


----------



## starrynite_87

It's funny to me that people will complain that Heather is showing off her wealth and the next second will question why Gina is even on the show, since she doesn't have the financial means her castmates have. I enjoy the women showcasing their affluence; I've watched Housewives since 2006 when the first season of OC premiered. The whole premise of the series was to give a look into the lives of these affluent women that lived in a gated community in OC; it was sold as The OC/Laguna Beach meets Desperate Housewives.


----------



## bisbee

Heather has always been over the top…and holier than thou.  She and her husband are both opportunists.  But…I have no doubt that they love and support their children, and to suggest that her daughter is pretending to be gay is beyond insulting to the child.


----------



## sgj99

It’s not insulting to the child if it’s a storyline and they’re acting.  It is not any different than a movie or show that is open and transparent about their scrip.


----------



## TC1

Heather was on WWHL and said that in her discussions to return to the show she stipulated that her children's gender and sexuality be discussed. Her children weren't very excited about it..but wanted to showcase "the conversation"


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> Heather has always been over the top…and holier than thou.  She and her husband are both opportunists.  But…I have no doubt that they love and support their children, and to suggest that her daughter is pretending to be gay is beyond insulting to the child.


I hope no one would sink to this low.
I cringe seeing young children on any reality shows. Growing up is hard enough.
Heather and Terry are there  to promote themselves  and their ventures.
But for all their faults, they love their children , imo.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Heather was on WWHL and said that in her discussions to return to the show she stipulated that her children's gender and sexuality be discussed. Her children weren't very excited about it..but wanted to showcase "the conversation"


Wow, my hubby is a psychiatrist here in LA and has many kids in his practice who are exploring their sexuality.  He has seen many many kids proclaim a preference earlier in life that was not what they ultimately settled on as they matured.  Fortunately, these kids had parents, a community and professional counselors who supported their decisions along the way, regardless of the decision.  So so disgusting of Heather to make herself the patron saint of gay children as her story line.  Her whole story is about how much money they have and what phenomenal parents they are, as if having gay children requires some special award.  Oh, by the way, if you hang with Heather, she picks up the tab and people treat you like a VIP, because Ya know, She’s Fabulous.  She makes me hurl.  Hate to break it to her but she is just a dime a dozen middle aged southern California hose beast who thinks her shiz does not reek.  Ugh..and I don’t even watch the show because I live here and just CAN NOT with OC mentality.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> Wow, my hubby is a psychiatrist here in LA and has many kids in his practice who are exploring their sexuality.  *He has seen many many kids proclaim a preference earlier in life that was not what they ultimately settled on as they matured. * Fortunately, these kids had parents, a community and professional counselors who supported their decisions along the way, regardless of the decision.  *So so disgusting of Heather to make herself the patron saint of gay children as her story line.  Her whole story is about how much money they have and what phenomenal parents they are, as if having gay children requires some special award.*  Oh, by the way, if you hang with Heather, she picks up the tab and people treat you like a VIP, because Ya know, She’s Fabulous.  She makes me hurl.  Hate to break it to her but she is just a dime a dozen middle aged southern California hose beast who thinks her shiz does not reek.  Ugh..and I don’t even watch the show because I live here and just CAN NOT with OC mentality.


OMGosh, thank you!!!  I have seen so much of this in NYC and Brooklyn.  These parents treat their children as a cool, woke accessory.


----------



## bisbee

haute okole said:


> Wow, my hubby is a psychiatrist here in LA and has many kids in his practice who are exploring their sexuality.  He has seen many many kids proclaim a preference earlier in life that was not what they ultimately settled on as they matured.  Fortunately, these kids had parents, a community and professional counselors who supported their decisions along the way, regardless of the decision.  So so disgusting of Heather to make herself the patron saint of gay children as her story line.  Her whole story is about how much money they have and what phenomenal parents they are, as if having gay children requires some special award.  Oh, by the way, if you hang with Heather, she picks up the tab and people treat you like a VIP, because Ya know, She’s Fabulous.  She makes me hurl.  Hate to break it to her but she is just a dime a dozen middle aged southern California hose beast who thinks her shiz does not reek.  Ugh..and I don’t even watch the show because I live here and just CAN NOT with OC mentality.


Unfortunately, parents who support their children’s sexual preferences which may be outside of the “norm”, whatever their parents think that is, is not the case for many children.  I have issues with “using” children on reality shows for the parents’ agendas, but perhaps something good can come from this…


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> Unfortunately, parents who support their children’s sexual preferences which may be outside of the “norm”, whatever their parents think that is, is not the case for many children.  I have issues with “using” children on reality shows for the parents’ agendas, but perhaps something good can come from this…


Well said, agreed 1000%.


----------



## haute okole

bisbee said:


> Unfortunately, parents who support their children’s sexual preferences which may be outside of the “norm”, whatever their parents think that is, is not the case for many children.  I have issues with “using” children on reality shows for the parents’ agendas, but perhaps something good can come from this…


I agree, however, that may be Heather’s line, but not her real motivation.  As @lulilu stated, Heather wants to join the cool woke Mom club that Sandra Bullock, Charlize Theron, and Megan Fox now inhabit.  The only difference is Heather is forcing her minor children to publicly acknowledge their sexuality on HER show despite their discomfort.  So horrible for them, poor kids.


----------



## lulilu

To add to my comment about Heather, I understand (maybe it's further up in this thread) that Heather is doing this in anticipation of her and Terry's upcoming tv show, where they give advice etc.  So she is using her kids to position her future tv stature.  blech


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Wow, my hubby is a psychiatrist here in LA and has many kids in his practice who are exploring their sexuality.  He has seen many many kids proclaim a preference earlier in life that was not what they ultimately settled on as they matured.  Fortunately, these kids had parents, a community and professional counselors who supported their decisions along the way, regardless of the decision.  So so disgusting of Heather to make herself the patron saint of gay children as her story line.  Her whole story is about how much money they have and what phenomenal parents they are, as if having gay children requires some special award.  Oh, by the way, if you hang with Heather, she picks up the tab and people treat you like a VIP, because Ya know, She’s Fabulous.  She makes me hurl.  Hate to break it to her but she is just a dime a dozen middle aged southern California hose beast who thinks her shiz does not reek.  Ugh..and I don’t even watch the show because I live here and just CAN NOT with OC mentality.


When Heather was talking to the younger child who was saying she was going to take her Lesbian flag down....I was thinking..maybe there is more to this decision. But Heather just makes her reconsider and ultimately ends up telling her she'll fund a larger flag. It made me uncomfortable. I have a child who is dealing with sexuality and gender ideals...and I would never presume that's what her issue was (flag size)


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> When Heather was talking to the younger child who was saying she was going to take her Lesbian flag down....I was thinking..maybe there is more to this decision. But Heather just makes her reconsider and ultimately ends up telling her she'll fund a larger flag. It made me uncomfortable. I have a child who is dealing with sexuality and gender ideals...and I would never presume that's what her issue was (flag size)


That conversation was super cringgy.
Cyber bullying was my first thought.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> That conversation was super cringgy.
> Cyber bullying was my first thought.


You can comment on Tiktok?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

theres something so disingenuous about heather it’s hard not to react negatively even if she seems to be doing the right thing!


----------



## lulilu

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> theres something so disingenuous about heather it’s hard not to react negatively even if she seems to be doing the right thing!


Right?  It's a visceral response for me.


----------



## limom

it is her unabashed materialism plus her sense of superiority.
So Heather is a drug dealer, now?
Please
Expect a line of edibles on HSN.
Same with Terry btw, he is pushing injectables for a reason…..


----------



## rockhollow

Emily is just not coming off as at all likeable this season.
She's all interested in Noelle's business when she's getting the tea, but then blasts her for talking about it too much at Shannon's lunch. Of course she'd been drinking but that's not an excuse.
She quite the little tattletale this season, running from person to person telling what the other one is saying - but she also gives it a bit of a spin so it's not really what is being  said.
She not a happy woman this season.

I also didn't buy that Heather would be gardening. Roger's Garden which was promptly displayed on their brand new garden aprons set that whole scene up. I'm sure Heather thought it would her look more appealing - NO!

I am also not liking so much of the time devoted to the children on the show. They shouldn't be up for discussion, but it's hard when they are so involved.
It's terrible on New Jersey - Tree's daughter Gia, is like housewife on the show.


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> To add to my comment about Heather, I understand (maybe it's further up in this thread) that Heather is doing this in anticipation of her and Terry's upcoming tv show, where they give advice etc.  So she is using her kids to position her future tv stature.  blech


Wait.....what?....they are going to give advice....a show about their advice? 
After the way she treated Shannon in Shannon's first season, Heather is not someone I would seek advice.  But, there are others who 'might'.....cringe.

Have to add.....Heather's treatment of Shannon at the beginning of this season was also on the dark side.....dark.


----------



## TC1

Abba13 said:


> Wait.....what?....they are going to give advice....a show about their advice?
> After the way she treated Shannon in Shannon's first season, Heather is not someone I would seek advice.  But, there are others who 'might'.....cringe.
> 
> Have to add.....Heather's treatment of Shannon at the beginning of this season was also on the dark side.....dark.


Their show is called the 7 Year Stitch. Heather and Terry are going to be giving couples advice on their marriages   and how to "repair" them


----------



## Abba13

TC1 said:


> Their show is called the 7 Year Stitch. Heather and Terry are going to be giving couples advice on their marriages   and how to "repair" them


They must be very popular with some?


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Their show is called the 7 Year Stitch. Heather and Terry are going to be giving couples advice on their marriages   and how to "repair" them


Maybe his cheating scandal will be leaked halfway through the season.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Their show is called the 7 Year Stitch. Heather and Terry are going to be giving couples advice on their marriages   and how to "repair" them


You gotta give them credit for hustling.  Either his practice isn't as lucrative as they project, or they're racking it in while they can.  They've done everything from other shows, to diet books, to pod casts to God knows what else.  A lot of the stuff seems like a flash in the pan, but they keep at it!


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Maybe his cheating scandal will be leaked halfway through the season.


TD had a cheating scandal???  DO tell!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Word on the street was that's why Heather had a hate on for Kelly Dodd. Kelly brought it up at the Japanese dinner they had before they went to Scotland. I remember on the show, Heather got up from the dinner and left. They said she insisted that they remove the comment from the show, and from that point on Heather was out to get rid of Kelly. And that was the last year Heather filmed.
The talk was of Terry and an employee having 'sexy time'.
It was all talk, so not sure if ever proven.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Word on the street was that's why Heather had a hate on for Kelly Dodd. Kelly brought it up at the Japanese dinner they had before they went to Scotland. I remember on the show, Heather got up from the dinner and left. They said she insisted that they remove the comment from the show, and from that point on Heather was out to get rid of Kelly. And that was the last year Heather filmed.
> The talk was of Terry and an employee having 'sexy time'.
> It was all talk, so not sure if ever proven.


Heather: "DON'T MESS WITH MY FAMILY".


----------



## lulilu

I also read that Nicole (who disappeared after the first episode) not only sued Terry but got a very large payout.  You know that is why she lost her job, especially after how Heather shut down the first dinner when she learned of it.  That whole hand-holding coming downstairs to tell Nicole he didn't remember her blah blah blah was a total act.


----------



## KellyObsessed

No surprise to me that Nicole and Heather didn't remain bosom buddies, despite Heather's declarations of abiding friendship.
It was an act, but not a very convincing one.  Heather never was much of an actress.


----------



## lulilu

"Bosom buddies!"


----------



## limom

According to Emily, Nicole had problems with the production team. (Jeff Lewis live)
Whatever happened at the Sushi party has been weirdly edited.
There was a physical interaction that did not make it on the air. (Noëlla left the cat out of the bag)

Terry Dubrow was also responsible for Tara Reid horrible breast job.
So him being on botched is interesting.
I guess since his face was also botched, he belongs there?


----------



## Abba13

Have been watching old OC episodes and I gotta say......I miss the Tres Amigas!  AND!!!  The Tres Abuelas too!  Hysterical scenes!  All of it came across naturally.....not forced like the one who 'came back' this year.  Wow.....miss those three together.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I felt so bad for Ryne at the dinner. He was clearly uncomfortable and his wife was a drunken mess.


----------



## lulilu

The Dubrows have become caricatures of themselves.  They are so awful -- there are too many things to comment on.  I hope that they will not be back, having got the new tv show they came on to flog.


----------



## purseinsanity

blkbarbie310 said:


> I felt so bad for Ryne at the dinner. He was clearly uncomfortable and his wife was a drunken mess.


They are such a mismatched couple.  I was embarrassed for Jennifer; it was not a pretty look!


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> The Dubrows have become caricatures of themselves.  They are so awful -- there are too many things to comment on.  I hope that they will not be back, having got the new tv show they came on to flog.


Everything in the Dubrow storyline  is done for a mercenary reason, no fun and too obvious at this point.
Jennifer really made a huge mistake going on this show.
She is going to tank her practice, imho.

Time to shelve the entire franchise and invent a new formula.
And yet, I am still watching


----------



## swags

The dinner party was awful. Ryne obviously doesn’t want to be on the show. Also Jen needs to quit telling people his name is like orange rind. It’s not quite the same Harvard.
Terry declaring them “a mess” with his face looking like a mess was laughable.


----------



## TC1

Heather really must have pushed the envelope with the stipulations of her return. She and her family have had about 80% of the series airtime


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Heather really must have pushed the envelope with the stipulations of her return. She and her family have had about 80% of the series airtime


NBC as a whole is pushing hard for the Dubrows. They are on so many outlets. It is intense.
 Dubrow inc. must be extremely successful performers.


----------



## lulilu

There is also Heather's Closet, which is where the pink leather jackets with Dubrow price tags and shopping bag came from.


----------



## Abba13

lulilu said:


> There is also Heather's Closet, which is where the pink leather jackets with Dubrow price tags and shopping bag came from.


So this season is a Dubrow infomercial.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> There is also Heather's Closet, which is where the pink leather jackets with Dubrow price tags and shopping bag came from.


Do the children have their own sub brands too?
The youngest one is branding on Tik Tok.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> There is also Heather's Closet, which is where the pink leather jackets with Dubrow price tags and shopping bag came from.


I missed that!  WTF is Heather's Closet?  Her clothing line??
So they're hawking her line, their new TV show, their daughter's book, her pod cast, their new Cabo house, blah blah blah.  Olive Oyl needs to go away.


----------



## andral5

limom said:


> NBC as a whole is pushing hard for the Dubrows. They are on so many outlets. It is intense.
> Dubrow inc. must be extremely successful performers.


Performers, indeed! Well said!!


----------



## andral5

purseinsanity said:


> I missed that!  WTF is Heather's Closet?  Her clothing line??
> So they're hawking her line, their new TV show, their daughter's book, her pod cast, their new Cabo house, blah blah blah.  Olive Oyl needs to go away.


On Youtube. Bleah, imo. Or is there kore than just what I know on YT?!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I missed that!  WTF is Heather's Closet?  Her clothing line??
> So they're hawking her line, their new TV show, their daughter's book, her pod cast, their new Cabo house, blah blah blah.  Olive Oyl needs to go away.


Apparently Heather talked about her clothing line while "gifting" Gina the jacket..it was just edited out (at least that's what Heather said on Twitter)


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Apparently Heather talked about her clothing line while "gifting" Gina the jacket..it was just edited out (at least that's what Heather said on Twitter)


barf


----------



## sgj99

I’m watching reruns.  It’s the one where Gretchen (and Slade) go to Las Vegas so G can perform with the Pussycat Dolls.  The choreographer is Ericka’s choreographer too.  Same guy.


----------



## Swanky

I'd never remember or recognize him but I'm not surprised, these "casts" are incestuous.


----------



## sgj99

Swanky said:


> I'd never remember or recognize him but I'm not surprised, these "casts" are incestuous.


The urge to yell “pat the puss” at the television was overwhelming


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> The urge to yell “pat the puss” at the television was overwhelming


But which puss would she be patting?


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky said:


> I'd never remember or recognize him but I'm not surprised, these "casts" are incestuous.



They sure are. I just watched an old season of Project Runway and the designers had to make an outfit for Tiki Barber, new member of New Jersey. His first wife was on as well, as she said she was Tiki's manager and was in charge of all what he wears.


----------



## kcf68

This Show sucks! I miss the older O.C.   Boring snooze fest!


----------



## limom

NBC umbrella.
They repeat recycle their talents.
Tikki has a lot of nerves reinventing his story with wife #2.
#metoo
#climbingthecorporateladdertheoldfashionway


----------



## Abba13

kcf68 said:


> This Show sucks! I miss the older O.C.   Boring snooze fest!


I read the description of the story line......Heather's new business?.....something like that and decided not to watch.  My curiosity didn't kick in at all.....that was a first for me.  I didn't miss checking it out either!  That surprised me.  I think I'm done with the rest of the season unless something you all write peaks my curiosity once more.


----------



## limom

Somebody got to watch


----------



## swags

I made it halfway thru this weeks episode. Gina supposedly had some kind of presence that got trapped in her back in the sweat lodge. An exorcist type of lady came over and pretended to pull the evil presence out of ginas mouth and threw the imaginary thing out of a closed window.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I made it halfway thru this weeks episode. Gina supposedly had some kind of presence that got trapped in her back in the sweat lodge. An exorcist type of lady came over and pretended to pull the evil presence out of ginas mouth and threw the imaginary thing out of a closed window.


Stupid beyond words (IMHO)


----------



## Materielgrrl

I couldn't figure out if Emily was putting the pillow over her face to keep from laughing out loud or to keep the bad spirits away from her.

I find it fascinating - the number of Shamans that hang mourned affluent areas waiting to take in rich clients - and make it onto a RH show.  This one was wacky.  I needed Kim Zolziak to stroll on in there and tell that woman she was not participating in the BS...


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I made it halfway thru this weeks episode. Gina supposedly had some kind of presence that got trapped in her back in the sweat lodge. An exorcist type of lady came over and pretended to pull the evil presence out of ginas mouth and threw the imaginary thing out of a closed window.


That was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.  I just kept thinking that if Gina and others truly believe this BS, there really is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## limom

In those crazy times, it could happen to anyone :








						Spiritual advisor Heir Holiness admits she is Daniel Kaluuya’s manager
					

Spiritual advisor Heir Holiness has confirmed that she is indeed Oscar winner Daniel Kaluuya’s “personal manager” after previously denying to Page Six that she worked for the star…




					pagesix.com


----------



## rockhollow

I went to watch the Gina exorcism and realized I hadn't even watch the previous episode. Orange 
County is just dull, just can't seem to get into it anymore.
Anyways, as mentioned the rich seem to be able to find strange shaman/ spirit healers all the time, ready to preform whatever needs doing for I am sure a hefty fee.

Emily sure likes to spread any and all tea amongst the ladies, I don't really like this. Especially as she seems to modify what is being said.

And I sure wish that Shannon would stop trying to be friends with Heather. Heather is just a bit**, you don't need to be friends with her.
I guess the are getting crazy Shannon for the rest of the season.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I went to watch the Gina exorcism and realized I hadn't even watch the previous episode. Orange
> County is just dull, just can't seem to get into it anymore.
> Anyways, as mentioned the rich seem to be able to find strange shaman/ spirit healers all the time, ready to preform whatever needs doing for I am sure a hefty fee.
> 
> Emily sure likes to spread any and all tea amongst the ladies, I don't really like this. Especially as she seems to modify what is being said.
> 
> And I sure wish that Shannon would stop trying to be friends with Heather. Heather is just a bit**, you don't need to be friends with her.
> I guess the are getting crazy Shannon for the rest of the season.


I don't care for Gina at all.  Shannon, for all her zaniness, really did help Gina out during her divorce and DUI and for Gina to claim "that was 3 years ago" is BS, IMO.  I don't care if that was 30 years ago, recognize when someone helped you out, especially during some of the worst times in your life!  I used to like Emily but she's too much now.  I like Shane much more though LOL.  Heather is a total beeyotch and I hope something or someone knocks her off her "ladder" that we much all get to reach her status.  Don't even get me started on Noella. 
Never thought I'd say this, but I miss Vicky, Tamra and even Kelly.  They brought entertainment.  This is now just DULL.  It's pretty bad when you watch a show only to look at scenery of where you once lived!


----------



## Abba13

rockhollow said:


> I went to watch the Gina exorcism and realized I hadn't even watch the previous episode. Orange
> County is just dull, just can't seem to get into it anymore.
> Anyways, as mentioned the rich seem to be able to find strange shaman/ spirit healers all the time, ready to preform whatever needs doing for I am sure a hefty fee.
> 
> Emily sure likes to spread any and all tea amongst the ladies, I don't really like this. Especially as she seems to modify what is being said.
> 
> And I sure wish that Shannon would stop trying to be friends with Heather. Heather is just a bit**, you don't need to be friends with her.
> I guess the are getting crazy Shannon for the rest of the season.


I didn't see any of the episodes you wrote about.....but my curiosity brings me here to see if I missed anything.....guess I didn't. 

Exorcism?!  Oh my goodness.....does anyone really believe in that sort of thing?  Emily spreading 'tea'?  HaHa!  She's gotten good at that apparently.....too bad.  I like her and her husband too.  She doesn't need to 'stir' to keep the fans interested?  Too bad she thinks she feels the need.  I'm guessing Bravo puts the pressure on to do so. 

Shannon trying to befriend Heather?  I wonder.  Maybe her motive is to simply get along and clear her name.....her good name which Gina is hellbent on destroying. I get a kick out of Shannon.  Gina.....who I used to like.....turned nasty.


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> I don't care for Gina at all.  Shannon, for all her zaniness, really did help Gina out during her divorce and DUI and for Gina to claim "that was 3 years ago" is BS, IMO.  I don't care if that was 30 years ago, recognize when someone helped you out, especially during some of the worst times in your life!  I used to like Emily but she's too much now.  I like Shane much more though LOL.  Heather is a total beeyotch and I hope something or someone knocks her off her "ladder" that we much all get to reach her status.  Don't even get me started on Noella.
> Never thought I'd say this, but I miss Vicky, Tamra and even Kelly.  They brought entertainment.  This is now just DULL.  It's pretty bad when you watch a show only to look at scenery of where you once lived!


Agree with almost everything you wrote.  Except for.....Noella.  I like her.  She still had my interest when I was watching. I think Shannon relates to her due to their husband's betrayal.  Sadly, I can relate to both.  BTW.....those who believe husbands/wives stray because of their spouse?!  Nope!  It's an excuse made up by the betrayers!  Not all the time but most of the time.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Agree with almost everything you wrote.  Except for.....Noella.  I like her.  She still had my interest when I was watching. I think Shannon relates to her due to their husband's betrayal.  Sadly, I can relate to both.  BTW.....those who believe husbands/wives stray because of their spouse?!  Nope!  It's an excuse made up by the betrayers!  Not all the time but most of the time.


I'm sorry you've experienced that first hand!
I've read Noella wanted a separation and her husband filed for divorce.  She claims she was blindsided but wasn't.  She's ballyhooing for a story line.  I just find her exhausting and draining.  She mocks the others at their events and makes everything about herself.  As much as I don't care for Heather or Jennifer, for Noella to come on Heather's Cabo trip and Jennifer's party, then mock them, I found really rude and obnoxious.  I wouldn't want anything to do with someone like her.


----------



## rockhollow

I just don't like the way Noella talks about the other ladies. Yes, purseinsanlity, she mocks them.
All her comments sting.
I don't want to  ever defend Heather, Emily,Gina, but can see they don't want to play with Noella with her sharp comments.

Gina is sure coming off nasty and a good soldier to Heather. No private jet and fancy hotels would make me want to go on a holiday with Miss Fancy Pants.
I liked her better when she was just Emily's wingman.

I read over on redit that Heather had days and days of negotiations with Bravo about what she wanted to do in order to come back on the show.
And spoliers about  what really happened at the opening party at Heather's, that was filmed but not aired.
Heather really did through a temper tantrum.
She's really done nothing for this season.

bring back the three amigas - there was some good laughs.


----------



## bisbee

I like Gina.  Is she turning into Heather’s puppy dog?  Yes…but Shannon is doing nothing but pushing Gina closer to Heather.  Shannon thinks she is a perfect friend…butter wouldn’t melt in her mouth.  At the same time, she says and does nasty things and turns around and denies everything!


----------



## Swanky

I like Gina too!
I'd love to see Heather and Noelle go, not loving Jen's storyline, it makes me uncomfortable lol


----------



## TC1

It's funny that Heather was so adamant that she and Terry were still Bff's with Nicole and that after it came to light that she sued Terry then... Poof, She's gone


----------



## Abba13

bisbee said:


> I like Gina.  Is she turning into Heather’s puppy dog?  Yes…but Shannon is doing nothing but pushing Gina closer to Heather.  Shannon thinks she is a perfect friend…butter wouldn’t melt in her mouth.  At the same time, she says and does nasty things and turns around and denies everything!


Really?


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> It's funny that Heather was so adamant that she and Terry were still Bff's with Nicole and that after it came to light that she sued Terry then... Poof, She's gone


I read that when Heather heard about Nicole's lawsuit (when they were filming the party) she had a major screaming freak out.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I read that when Heather heard about Nicole's lawsuit (when they were filming the party) she had a major screaming freak out.


Now THAT's what we want to see. Not Heather's podcast, alma matter, clothing brand, new TV spin off, kids sexuality, real estate development, etc. This was the Heather show this year..no doubt about it, that's prob why she hates Noella so much..girl tried to take some camera time


----------



## rockhollow

And apparently there was some shoving by Heather during her tantrum  - now that's something I'd like to have seen - Heather showing cracks  
There was a long nauseous article in the latest People Magazine about the Heather and family. It was mostly a love fest for Heather. All the kids and Terry going on about how wonderful she is and all the great things she is doing. Nothing but self promotion - yuck!
It's hard to have to image so much Heather for the rest of the season.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> And apparently there was some shoving by Heather during her tantrum  - now that's something I'd like to have seen - Heather showing cracks
> There was a long nauseous article in the latest People Magazine about the Heather and family. It was mostly a love fest for Heather. All the kids and Terry going on about how wonderful she is and all the great things she is doing. Nothing but self promotion - yuck!
> It's hard to have to image so much Heather for the rest of the season.


I swear People Magazine is paid to hawk celebrities -- fawning articles on people like Harry and Meghan, and now the despicable Dubrows.  None seem based in truth.


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> her "ladder" that we much all get to reach her status.


 she never said which direction we are supposed to climb the ladder, though.


----------



## millivanilli

Abba13 said:


> I didn't see any of the episodes you wrote about.....but my curiosity brings me here to see if I missed anything.....guess I didn't.
> 
> Exorcism?!  Oh my goodness.....does anyone really believe in that sort of thing?


 yep. Bavarian small little picture-perfect village, find picture down here.

At the end of my stay there (I've been living 5 years there and it was REALLY catholic-Stepford) they started an exorcism to the flower boxes you put on Bavarian balconies.  It was funny, yet scary.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Gina seemed off the rails at the end of the episode just making something out of nothing. It's clear she doesn't have a storyline. 
Noella is not a good fit for the show. She's not interesting, adds no value and doesn't even bring an entertainment factor!


----------



## lulilu

I dislike her tremendously, but I think Gina's antics have ensured her a place on the show next season.  Andy loves a messy group.


----------



## limom

Gina has over 630 insta followers, is this a lot?
I would guess she attracts a younger crowd?
I prefer Noëlla as she is messier and prettier to look at.
But I still am not really watching, just following the gossip on Radio Andy


----------



## rockhollow

I just had the last 2 episodes on, I again forgot to watch last week, so had 2 in one.
I kept getting up and doing other things, this season is just not cutting it.
I missed a lot, but in some ways didn't miss anything.
The fighting seemed endless and useless.
I can't image anything worst than the constant arguments.

On a positive note, it was great to see Heather get rattled with Noella bringing up the 'alleged' shoving at her first party.
From Heather's reaction, I think there was some truth to the story. The problem with Noella telling it was that she did embellish the story, and that then hurt her credibility. Interesting that she was hinting that Emily had seen or heard something about it, but Emily was totally not admitting anything and went running to Heather privately to reiterate it. Again, was she guilty and protesting too much?


----------



## andral5

Abba13 said:


> Agree with almost everything you wrote.  Except for.....Noella.  I like her.  She still had my interest when I was watching. I think Shannon relates to her due to their husband's betrayal.  Sadly, I can relate to both.  BTW.....those who believe husbands/wives stray because of their spouse?!  Nope!  It's an excuse made up by the betrayers!  Not all the time but most of the time.


Sadly, same here. And when you’re sick, in bed, almost died, and the spouse finds another one, more available and younger… don’t you dare say it was my fault. But he said it.


----------



## Swanky

I thought Noella was gorj at first, until we got to know her. I do t find her pretty anymore. As a petite girl myself I am envious of her long willowy body though! 

Gina has 734,000 as of now, it’s a lot for a regular person, but Heather has double and Kyle has double Heather. I had to look them up btw lol I don’t follow any HWs



limom said:


> Gina has over 630 insta followers, is this a lot?
> I would guess she attracts a younger crowd?
> I prefer Noëlla as she is messier and prettier to look at.
> But I still am not really watching, just following the gossip on Radio Andy


----------



## Abba13

andral5 said:


> Sadly, same here. And when you’re sick, in bed, almost died, and the spouse finds another one, more available and younger… don’t you dare say it was my fault. But he said it.


Nooooo......gasp!  ARGH!  What a twit.  How long ago?  

I was leaving mine....not for adultery at that time...... but he begged me to stay.....love bombed me.  I fell for it only to find out two months later he was dating another.  Told me it wasn't his fault, it was mine and that 'she' pursued him.  Only to find out 7 months later, through phone records, he was calling her that same week he begged me to stay and 99% of the calls was his reaching out to her....not her to him.  

I was devastated.  I was played big time.  I was humiliated and mad at myself.  I am over it and now laugh at the absurdity of it all.  Tooo many more details to write here.  Let's just say, it  would make a terrific movie for Lifetime.  

I did find a great attorney after the first one reminded me too much of 'him'.  

I felt for Shannon....felt sorry for her because, at that time, I didn't think Anything like that would happen to me......then, Wham!.....sucker punched.  Turned out, our story lines were similar.  

I'm thrilled Shannon found a good guy....at least he remains so at this writing.  Me?  I don't want anymore of 'them'.....done, zip, zero, zilch.....I'm out of that!


----------



## elle-mo

Noella reminds me of Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## limom

elle-mo said:


> Noella reminds me of Jeff Goldblum.


How?


----------



## andral5

Abba13 said:


> Nooooo......gasp!  ARGH!  What a twit.  How long ago?
> 
> I was leaving mine....not for adultery at that time...... but he begged me to stay.....love bombed me.  I fell for it only to find out two months later he was dating another.  Told me it wasn't his fault, it was mine and that 'she' pursued him.  Only to find out 7 months later, through phone records, he was calling her that same week he begged me to stay and 99% of the calls was his reaching out to her....not her to him.
> 
> I was devastated.  I was played big time.  I was humiliated and mad at myself.  I am over it and now laugh at the absurdity of it all.  Tooo many more details to write here.  Let's just say, it  would make a terrific movie for Lifetime.
> 
> I did find a great attorney after the first one reminded me too much of 'him'.
> 
> I felt for Shannon....felt sorry for her because, at that time, I didn't think Anything like that would happen to me......then, Wham!.....sucker punched.  Turned out, our story lines were similar.
> 
> I'm thrilled Shannon found a good guy....at least he remains so at this writing.  Me?  I don't want anymore of 'them'.....done, zip, zero, zilch.....I'm out of that!


That was about 2 years ago. It lasted a few minths, then he wanted back. I thought because of the pandemic, to be together as a family if anything happened. He told me he ‘came back’ for the kids, like I was some negligible part of that family. Although I always advise for separation/divorce in such cases, I couldn’t do it myself, hoping we’ll work through it, as others did. Drinking the cool-aid, of course. He agreed to go to marriage counseling but even there, he knew how to waste our time with fantastic stories, yada-yada. He’s a classic narcissist and knows how to charismatically pull the veil on other‘ eyes so they can’t see the real him. He’s very likable in public but not with us, his own family.
So, I wanted to look for another counselor/therapist starting in January, probably a better one who could see through his BS and maybe do something to help us. Instead, he announced us before the winter holidays that he’ll be moving out as soon as he finds something affordable. He hasn’t, yet. So, we’re like roommates now, but not those that get alo g together. A shtty situation.

Lots more details to write them all here. As you said, it would make a terrific movie on Lifetime or Hallmark…

I also felt for Shannon, deeply… since our problems were not new, but he always avoided any discussions or seeking help for them.


----------



## Abba13

andral5 said:


> That was about 2 years ago. It lasted a few minths, then he wanted back. I thought because of the pandemic, to be together as a family if anything happened. He told me he ‘came back’ for the kids, like I was some negligible part of that family. Although I always advise for separation/divorce in such cases, I couldn’t do it myself, hoping we’ll work through it, as others did. Drinking the cool-aid, of course. He agreed to go to marriage counseling but even there, he knew how to waste our time with fantastic stories, yada-yada. He’s a classic narcissist and knows how to charismatically pull the veil on other‘ eyes so they can’t see the real him. He’s very likable in public but not with us, his own family.
> So, I wanted to look for another counselor/therapist starting in January, probably a better one who could see through his BS and maybe do something to help us. Instead, he announced us before the winter holidays that he’ll be moving out as soon as he finds something affordable. He hasn’t, yet. So, we’re like roommates now, but not those that get alo g together. A shtty situation.
> 
> Lots more details to write them all here. As you said, it would make a terrific movie on Lifetime or Hallmark…
> 
> I also felt for Shannon, deeply… since our problems were not new, but he always avoided any discussions or seeking help for them.


My goodness!  We married the same man!


----------



## andral5

Abba13 said:


> My goodness!  We married the same man!



It would be funny if it wouldn't be terrible, that such people exist in multiple copies...
I will still laugh though.  Although we're not separated yet, the situation makes my life miserable and I need to end it ASAP, for my sanity and physical health, and for my children as well!!!


----------



## Abba13

I hear ya!  I'm most likely more mature than you.....I mean age....found out during the pandemic my age was high risk.  I didn't know that?!  At any rate, my girlfriends said, "Don't divorce him, outlive him!"  Actually, it's a good idea because of health insurance which I need during my 'mature' years.


----------



## andral5

Good planning! I might need to get the D though, he’s such a pathological narcissist, and he hurts everyone around him, especially my son who’s an adult now (barely 21) and just now he’s telling me so many things from his childhood. My son is the one who’s suffering the most from his father’s narcissism…  So, we need to part ways. My son being a student and my daughter (still a teenager) would live with me. I hope my soon-to-be-ex will not ask for alimony, since he makes less than me… as I am also going to take care of both children. 
Hope all was fine during the pandemic and it is the same now. I’m not too young myself but not in that high risk age group yet. Thankfully, we didn’t catch anything, but I’ve been working only from home.   

My biggest regret is that I was blindsided by my love for him and my children were hurt. Words and actions can hurt so much even without being physical. I thought I was strong but now I’m not so sure about that….

So, my compassion goes to Shannon and other women who suffer/suffered through difficult marriages, spouses’ affairs, etc. No one deserves that! Their/our spouses say so only to save face and to sleep well at night.


----------



## limom

The looks for the reunion


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think Shannon looks the best.   The other girls look dreadful. 
I expected more from Heather.   I'm sure her outfit is expensive and from some designer, but it's not flattering on her imo.


----------



## limom

I though it was a project runaway/real housewives collabo?
In anycase, Shannon looks the best for sure.
Emily?
wow.


----------



## andral5

I think Shannon’s. The others are blah.


----------



## andral5

limom said:


> I though it was a project runaway/real housewives collabo?
> In anycase, Shannon looks the best for sure.
> Emily?
> wow.



Oh, it was? In this case, it explains why Shannon’s is the best looking of them all: Bones was great during the last Project Runway season.


----------



## sgj99

Shannon


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others, Shannon looks the best. I watched the Project Runway and Shannon's designer listened and then modified to his style, turned out fabulous.

I had all kinds of second hand embarrassment for all the ladies throughout the whole music video scenario.
And even with I image tons of auto-tune, them mostly sounded bad.
I have to grudgingly say the Heather sounded the best, but I know because it was her song, she has probably have extensive lessons and practice, and has done her performance many times in front of the mirror.
So then it did amuse me when she stumbled over something on stage.

I haven't been very fond of Emily and her tattling this season, but her wedding photos scene was very sweet and touching. Shane has really improved himself of the the years on this show - and understanding their relationship more, I as shedding a couple of tears along with Emily when he got her the rings. 

Glad the season is over. I wish we'd see the last of Heather, but I doubt that. She probably signed a multi-season deal.

I didn't believe Gina and her attempt to reconnect with Shannon. She just didn't like the way she was looking on the show and might have been worried about another season for her if she was at such odds with Shannon.
I'd be glad with her not returning.
That said, I don't know about another season of Orange County. Maybe it's time for them to highlight another area in LA.


----------



## andral5

rockhollow said:


> I agree with others, Shannon looks the best. I watched the Project Runway and Shannon's designer listened and then modified to his style, turned out fabulous.
> 
> I had all kinds of second hand embarrassment for all the ladies throughout the whole music video scenario.
> And even with I image tons of auto-tune, them mostly sounded bad.
> I have to grudgingly say the Heather sounded the best, but I know because it was her song, she has probably have extensive lessons and practice, and has done her performance many times in front of the mirror.
> So then it did amuse me when she stumbled over something on stage.
> 
> I haven't been very fond of Emily and her tattling this season, but her wedding photos scene was very sweet and touching. Shane has really improved himself of the the years on this show - and understanding their relationship more, I as shedding a couple of tears along with Emily when he got her the rings.
> 
> Glad the season is over. I wish we'd see the last of Heather, but I doubt that. She probably signed a multi-season deal.
> 
> I didn't believe Gina and her attempt to reconnect with Shannon. She just didn't like the way she was looking on the show and might have been worried about another season for her if she was at such odds with Shannon.
> I'd be glad with her not returning.
> That said, I don't know about another season of Orange County. Maybe it's time for them to highlight another area in LA.


Which they did, with Beverly Hills. OC is not LA


----------



## limom

@rockhollow 
Thank you for recapping, truly taking one for the team.


----------



## rockhollow

andral5 said:


> Which they did, with Beverly Hills. OC is not LA



opps, sorry, not so familiar with the areas. I guess I should have said southern California


----------



## andral5

rockhollow said:


> opps, sorry, not so familiar with the areas. I guess I should have said southern California


Oh, that's fine. Other than San Diego and maybe Palm Springs, no other notable areas. At least OC has beautiful views and venues. As does San Diego.


----------



## limom

andral5 said:


> Oh, that's fine. Other than San Diego and maybe Palm Springs, no other notable areas. At least OC has beautiful views and venues. As does San Diego.


San Fran?


----------



## baghagg

elle-mo said:


> Noella reminds me of Jeff Goldblum.


100%. Can't stand either!


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> 100%. Can't stand either!


how does she remind people of Jeff Goldblum, though?


----------



## andral5

limom said:


> San Fran?


Not in SoCal. NorCal.


----------



## andral5

limom said:


> San Fran?


Btw, I looooove San Fran.


----------



## sgj99

I like it so much better when the “Housewives“ wear cocktail dresses than evening gowns (or on some reunions there have been worn over-the-top ball gowns).


----------



## egak

Part 1 of the reunion was bad! Emily and Gina need to get off my tv screen, Shannon on the other hand is great.


----------



## Abba13

egak said:


> Part 1 of the reunion was bad! Emily and Gina need to get off my tv screen, Shannon on the other hand is great.



Although Gina came on the scene disrespectful but tolerable.....a rookie trying to fit in.....she's turned into such an ugly nasty cocky, although better dressed, character.  

I couldn't watch last night's reunion because I'm intolerable of cast members ganging up on another cast member, in this case, Shannon.  At least that's what the previews showed.  So!  Best thing for me is to come here and find out how bad it is/was before watching the reruns.  

So, Egak, are you saying Shannon did well countering her attackers for story lines they MADE up then terrorized her with accusations of guilt for something she didn't do but They wanted us, the audience, believe?!  

Yes, it's a reality show but so Not fair when some of the characters like Shannon indeed show their reality while others like Gina plan theirs 'scenes' for the screen.


----------



## Swanky

I thought Shannon was terrible lol, I couldn't stand her screeching.


----------



## TC1

Shannon "I don't want to start yelling" meanwhile already yelling and screeching. Urgh


----------



## Abba13

Really?  Yet the previews showed Gina screeching at the top of her lungs.


----------



## rockhollow

The reunion is not worth watching. I had it on, then wondered off to do housework.
All I could hear was shrilling and shouting from the ladies.
More of the same BS from the season.
Heather, Gina and Emily all going after Shannon.
Shannon yelling back.


----------



## egak

@Abba13 - IMO considering everyone was yelling at her or at times not letting her finish what she was trying to say, I'd say Shannon did ok. 
We know this season was a train wreck, another recast needs to happen or OC needs to be rested for a while.


----------



## Swanky

IMO, she was screeching, no one is open to hearing when all you do is yell.
Noella has a new man, has since Christmas and he "bought her a company", we learned she met her ex on an app that matches pretty girls and wealthy men... so odd it didn't work!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> IMO, she was screeching, no one is open to hearing when all you do is yell.
> Noella has a new man, has since Christmas and he "bought her a company", we learned she met her ex on an app that matches pretty girls and wealthy men... so odd it didn't work!!


I'm always surprised (I really shouldn't be any more) how many wealthy men go for (pretty but) crazy.  It's mind boggling.  Is it exciting?  Thrilling?  Wonder what Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp think now?  Maybe they've moved on to the next crazy one.  Noella to me is the epitome of certifiable.


----------



## andral5

purseinsanity said:


> I'm always surprised (I really shouldn't be any more) how many wealthy men go for (pretty but) crazy.  It's mind boggling.  Is it exciting?  Thrilling?  Wonder what Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp think now?  Maybe they've moved on to the next crazy one.  Noella to me is the epitome of certifiable.


Ditto!


----------



## limom

Bored with their lives. And the beautiful but sane women do not want them.
And the sex is off the chain.

Regarding Noella,
She does not want a broke man. 
I have zero problem with her stating her preference.
Heather did not marry a broke man either, she gets on my last nerve at this point.
Once again, Shannon is the only one I would like to share a meal with.
And maybe Noëlla. At least, she will entertain with her stories. J/s


----------



## bisbee

I cannot tolerate Noella…everyone is, of course, entitled to lead their life the way they please, but I choose not to watch them.  Shannon is doing what she always does…attack and deny.  Heather is just a spoiled rotten woman…but I can still watch her.  And…I still like Gina and Emily, although both of them have become hard to take at times.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Heather is insufferable. And repeatedly attacking Shannon this season was the definition of punching down. I was glad to see one moment of compassion from Heather when she said she would never sue her (she seemed genuine but it may be that she knew how ridiculous that “not a threat a promise“ scene looked…although we also know she’s really not that great an actress).


----------



## Swanky

I can’t stand Heather. I’d love to see her leave, again. And take Shannon and Noella with her. 

Gina is about the only one I can stand lol


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I can’t stand Heather. I’d love to see her leave, again. And take Shannon and Noella with her.
> 
> *Gina is about the only one I can stand lol*


No way. 
She is just trying too hard with Heather. Can’t stand a kiss azz.
At least, she found a great haircut this year.


----------



## millivanilli

I like Noella tbh.

I do like Heather, too, yet I find her annoying from time to time with her holier than though attitude- that said: she was the only one who was dressed with style.

Am I the only person wondering what the hell was going on in the cupboards of these ladies? Certainly no light, that's for sure.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't believe Heather with her moment of compassion. I think she got lots of backlash with her thug talk to Shannon and was trying to repair her image. I'm sure her PR team told her to do it.
And Gina was desperate to be Heather's new friend.
I'd be so happy for neither of them to return.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> I'm always surprised (I really shouldn't be any more) how many wealthy men go for (pretty but) crazy.  It's mind boggling.  Is it exciting?  Thrilling?  Wonder what Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp think now?  Maybe they've moved on to the next crazy one.  Noella to me is the epitome of certifiable.


My theory is men who like the crazy girls think they‘ll be crazy in bed.

Noella reminds me of Leah on RHNY - she just not fit it with the other women.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> *My theory is men who like the crazy girls think they‘ll be crazy in bed.*
> 
> Noella reminds me of Leah on RHNY - she just not fit it with the other women.


I get it.  Sleep with them, but why marry them??


----------



## TC1

Leah thought she was a being a bad bish swearing and saying the word vagina a few times. Noella with her stack of them (and photos to prove it) is next level attention seeking. Her new bf looked like he needed a shower in that pic she posted   oh and a sex toy company? *sigh*


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> I get it.  Sleep with them, but why marry them??


maybe the same reason women marry “the bad boy” - they think they can change them.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Leah thought she was a being a bad bish swearing and saying the word vagina a few times. Noella with her stack of them (and photos to prove it) is next level attention seeking. Her new bf looked like he needed a shower in that pic she posted   oh and a sex toy company? *sigh*


I am a firm believer into promoting what you know best.
Look at Kandi, she is making bank with Kandi coated.
Who doesn’t need toys?


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm finally caught up to the Reunion.  Must we be subjected in every Housewives series to listening to the cast screech out a group song??    My ears still haven't recovered!!


----------



## chaneljewel

I was watching the reunion and dh asked me what was wrong with these women…he meant their looks.  Lol.  Also said that he hoped I didn’t venture into their over plastic surgery/makeup look.  I just laughed at his interpretation of them.


----------



## rockhollow

The second half of the reunion was no better than the first.
My house is looking pretty good, I did housework while the show was on, just couldn't face sitting down and watching the ladies scream and talk over each other.

They all seems to still want to go at Shannon (not Noelle).
And I think to secure their spots on next season, they all offered to work with Shannon at their friendships. I didn't believe any of them, it was all damage control.

I liked Noelle more after seeing her on the reunion. I liked her, but she came off even better after this tell-all. Yes, she's free and easy with the truth, but likeable. And is sure helps that she has no time for Heather and is friends with Shannon.


----------



## bisbee

I don’t care for Noella any more now than I did before the reunion…and I don’t disagree with the other women’s attitudes toward Shannon.  She is one of those classic characters who says nasty things about everyone and then denies ever having said it, even after seeing herself on camera making those statements.  The original sh*t-stirrer.


----------



## TC1

Noella thinking her new man looks like Charlie Hunnam....girl bye. More like Guy Fieri


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Noella thinking her new man looks like Charlie Hunnam....girl bye. More like Guy Fieri


Kelly Dodd said he looks like Tiger King.  I actually agree with her on that one!


----------



## Mrs.Z

RHOC's Dr. Jen Armstrong files for legal separation after eight years
					

The 42-year-old reality star filed legal documents last week in Southern California according to a Tuesday report from TMZ .




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> RHOC's Dr. Jen Armstrong files for legal separation after eight years
> 
> 
> The 42-year-old reality star filed legal documents last week in Southern California according to a Tuesday report from TMZ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Who didn't see that one coming?  Anyone??


----------



## Mrs.Z

purseinsanity said:


> Who didn't see that one coming?  Anyone??


I know!  I’m actually happy for them, they seemed utterly miserable together.


----------



## TC1

Wonder if he ever got his name on the title to that other home they spoke of?


----------



## Materielgrrl

https://radaronline.com/p/noella-bergener-real-housewives-450000-judgment-lawsuit-rhoc/

Noella's mom is a lawyer, she didn't tell her daughter not showing up for court when you are being sued by a law firm for failure to pay will only result in fines and penalties on top of what you owe?


----------



## sgj99

How can she ask for custody when he was the primary caregiver of those kids?   She’s wants custody and then will hire a nanny.


----------



## elle-mo

I guess this one might not be coming back any time soon...
RHOC: Gina Kirschenheiter Accused of Pushing Travis in Fight (realityblurb.com)


----------



## Swanky

His ex is claiming a child or their children witnessed this.  he didn't claim it or file a report that I can see.(?)


----------



## bag-princess

shocked - NOT! 












						Tamra Judge to Return to The Real Housewives of Orange County | Bravo TV Official Site
					

She’s back! On Wednesday, July 20 it was confirmed that Tamra Judge will return for the upcoming Season 17 of The Real Housewives of Orange County.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Swanky

I watched that Andy episode last night.  I don't mind her too much, could be worse!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> shocked - NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamra Judge to Return to The Real Housewives of Orange County | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> She’s back! On Wednesday, July 20 it was confirmed that Tamra Judge will return for the upcoming Season 17 of The Real Housewives of Orange County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


I’ve never been a fan of Tamra but she’s got to be better than the last two seasons.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I’ve never been a fan of Tamra but she’s got to be better than the last two seasons.




i just wish they would stop trying to make people think they are far too busy for the show now and have other more important interests - and then as soooooon as andy crooks his finger for them they jump all over it!  there is nothing wrong with coming back if you want but don't make it sound like it is almost beneath you.


----------



## TC1

Tamra might actually be a good time..if she doesn't have to film with Vicki anymore


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i just wish they would stop trying to make people think they are far too busy for the show now and have other more important interests - and then as soooooon as andy crooks his finger for them they jump all over it!  there is nothing wrong with coming back if you want but don't make it sound like it is almost beneath you.


I think it’s done to save face. Bravo lets them act like they are stepping back for other projects.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Tamra might actually be a good time..if she doesn't have to film with Vicki anymore


Vicky must be pissed.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Tamra might actually be a good time..if she doesn't have to film with Vicki anymore




Vicki is like Phaedra and Nene (Atl) for me - i will not even consider watching these hot messes without them.


----------



## Swanky

Tamra was sad about being fired I thought?  IIRC. I thought I remembered her being vocal about disappointment not being asked back?


----------



## Abba13

bisbee said:


> I don’t care for Noella any more now than I did before the reunion…and I don’t disagree with the other women’s attitudes toward Shannon.  She is one of those classic characters who says nasty things about everyone and then denies ever having said it, even after seeing herself on camera making those statements.  The original sh*t-stirrer.


I think you have confused Shannon with one of the other cast members.  I've never witnessed what you described come out of Shannon.


----------



## rockhollow

I found Tamra quite likeable on the ex-wives series. It might be nice to see her return to the regular series.
But yes, I bet Vicki must be pissed off, I am sure she's come back in a flash if asked.
I did always like Vicki and Tamra together in the early seasons, but think Tamra might be better without her now.


----------



## bisbee

Abba13 said:


> I think you have confused Shannon with one of the other cast members.  I've never witnessed what you described come out of Shannon.


No…I meant Shannon.  She has done this on more than one occasion, on more than one season.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Vicki is like Phaedra and Nene (Atl) for me - i will not even consider watching these hot messes without them.


I didn't like Phaedra much on RHOA, but seeing her on UGT, I really like her!  Bring her and Nene back!!!


----------



## swags

Taylor Armstrong is joining RHOC.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Taylor Armstrong is joining RHOC.


Much better fit for her than BH

and thank God Noella and Dr Jennifer aren’t returning


----------



## andral5

sgj99 said:


> Much better fit for her than BH
> 
> and thank God Noella and Dr Jennifer aren’t returning


We won't see Noella anymore?? Yaaay!!!


----------

